# Thought For Today



## Aquarius

This thread aims to bring a daily thought that will hopefully inspire those who, like me, are struggling on their pathway of coming to terms with their earthly existence. If you have anything of this nature, please share it with us here. I shall be glad to add it to my collection.
*
Thought For Today*







​Marie Curie, 1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing  in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to  understand more, so that we may fear less.’ And as Albert Einstein,  1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’  You can be sure that it does not come from reading books alone. You may  know something because you have read about it somewhere and still be a  long way from understanding it. So, how does one find understanding? It  grows quite naturally and organically within us when we just live our  lives and move ever forwards, being mindfully present during all our  experiences, making sure to feel our feelings and listen to the inner  guidance we receive through them. That no doubt is why Søren  Kierkegaard, 1813-1855, concluded: ‘Life can only be understood  backwards, but it must be lived forwards.’ 

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

* * *

​


----------



## stevesh

“It is from the bystanders (who are in the vast majority) that we receive the propaganda that life is not worth living, that life is drudgery, that the ambitions of youth must he laid aside for a life which is but a painful wait for death. These are the ones who squeeze what excitement they can from life out of the imaginations and experiences of others through books and movies. These are the insignificant and forgotten men who preach conformity because it is all they know. These are the men who dream at night of what could have been, but who wake at dawn to take their places at the now-familiar rut and to merely exist through another day. For them, the romance of life is long dead and they are forced to go through the years on a treadmill, cursing their existence, yet afraid to die because of the unknown which faces them after death. They lacked the only true courage: the kind which enables men to face the unknown regardless of the consequences.”

― Hunter S. Thompson


                                                                                                          or


“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”

― Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Pluralized

We can speak things into being; and we do.
and when you speak truth, then you speak paradise into being.
and when you speak falsely you speak hell into being.
and that’s the truth.
and what that means is that with every decision that you make, you decide for yourself, and for everyone else, whether you’re going to tilt the world a little bit more towards hell, or a little bit more towards heaven. And that’s the burden you bear for your existence - the choices that you make as you pass through life.

 - Dr. Jordan Peterson


----------



## LeeC

Pluralized said:


> We can speak things into being; and we do.
> and when you speak truth, then you speak paradise into being.
> and when you speak falsely you speak hell into being.
> and that’s the truth.
> and what that means is that with every decision that you make, you decide for yourself, and for everyone else, whether you’re going to tilt the world a little bit more towards hell, or a little bit more towards heaven. And that’s the burden you bear for your existence - the choices that you make as you pass through life.
> 
> - Dr. Jordan Peterson


Love the idea, but as evidenced time and again throughout our history, there's a passel of those that are oblivious to anyone/anything but theirselves and have no conscience ;-)


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> Love the idea, but as evidenced time and again throughout our history, there's a passel of those that are oblivious to anyone/anything but theirselves and have no conscience ;-)



They too are in the process of evolving and in due course will grow into spiritual maturity.


----------



## Chinspinner

I'm afraid I am praying to that teapot on the far side of the sun, but nice idea.


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is neither the critic who counts nor  the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the  doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who  are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and  blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again,  because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do  their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are  spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will  know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours  fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their  place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with  victory and defeat.’ 

Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *







​


----------



## Chinspinner

[FONT=&Verdana]It is well enough that people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning. 
Henry Ford[/FONT]


----------



## Chinspinner

Sorry if I hijacked that a little, but I think that is one of the most important quotes of modern times, because it might stimulate people to check it out.


----------



## Aquarius

Here is some advice from the Mexican  poet, A. Nervo: ‘About sublime and essential things do not talk to all,  but seek the level of those you converse with, so as not to humble or  distress anyone. When with the frivolous, be as frivolous as they are,  gently dropping a petal from the flower of your dreams into their cup of  frivolity. If they are not ready for it, be on your way smilingly,  because you know that they will come to what you have found in their own  time. Should someone pick up your petal, examine it and inhale its  fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them a few more glimpses of  what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them of the invisible  Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything. Maybe thoughts and  feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a key and an ‘open  Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is for humankind:  spiritual freedom!’ 

From ‘The Eternal Light’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Knowing that in truth all of us are siblings in the vast human family, how could I have something against anyone? Nobody is our enemy and, when looked at the right way, everybody is our friend. For the length of one lifetime, we find ourselves time and again in earthly life and all of us together are like children at school and performers on the vast stage of life. The daily drama of life in physicality is acted out so we can learn from each other. Through this we grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life, and our consciousness expands. And that is the main purpose of our existence.

From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Your individual soul is an integral part  of the soul of humankind and of your world as well as of the great soul  of all life, the Goddess and Mother of all life. She is the wise one  inside you, My feminine wisdom and love aspect, the only one in the  whole of Creation who really does know the way of all things and the  answer to every one of the questions you may ever care to ask. The more  your soul unites itself with Her, the better she can supply you with the  right replies for even the most difficult queries. She gives you the  benefit of Her wisdom to find wise and loving solutions for every one of  your problems, as soon as in Her view the moment for doing so has come. She is part of you and you are part of Her. 

By  the time your earthly self finally has consciously taken possession of  this part of your being, acting in kind and loving ways and without  hesitation giving of your best in each one of your daily encounters has  grown into a spontaneous and instinctive reaction. That’s why I say to  you now go forth and make haste. No matter what may still have to happen  in earthly life, be of good cheer and rejoice, My beloved children of  the Earth. The spiritual knowledge the Angels and I are making available  to you is intended to be used for the good of the whole of humankind  and not merely for your own benefit. Glean and gather the best from all  the religions of your world. Each one in its time has been equally  valuable and served one specific purpose in the curriculum of your  race’s earthly education. 

From ‘Finding My Truth’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every belief system that came and went  its way again in your world contained some tiny grains of My truth. None  of them ever had a monopoly on My truth, in spite of the fact that  through the ages many proclaimed theirs to be the only holy-making way  of life. Young and inexperienced souls to this day seriously believe  this to be the case with the religion they were either born into or made  the conscious choice to join. Never mind, leave them to it. They too  will learn in time, so be patient with them. Be content with knowing  that they, each through their own experiences, also will eventually find  out that any religious conviction that has ever been held on the Earth  plane could do no more than providing you with a temporary walking stick  and support. 

From ‘Finding My Truth’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Refuse to sit in judgement over anyone  and anything, including the words and deeds of those who are younger and  less experienced souls than you are. This does not mean you are  condoning their intentions, far from it. Wise ones bear in mind that  these people are only taking part in their earthly lessons, the same as  they are doing – though by now in the opposite direction. Be as kind and  tolerant towards them as you possibly can. In spite of the fact that  they sometimes cross your path in the shape of greybeards, their  behaviour leaves you in no doubt about the age of their souls. Forgiving  them becomes easier when you remind yourself that, when all is said and  done, they are your younger siblings in the great family of humankind,  who have the same right to receive their most difficult and traumatic  earthly lessons, just the same as you once did.

Take for example  the time when the by now more highly evolved souls took part in the  inquisition during its reign of terror of almost six hundred years.  That’s what each one of you did, sometimes at the giving and other times  at the receiving end. The inquisition was the strong arm of the  Christian church. Although it was humankind’s most evil and infamous  institution ever, it represented a vital part in the study of the use  and abuse of personal and collective power over masses of people. As all  human souls have to take part in the same lessons, this too was  necessary. 

From ‘Finding My Truth’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The karmic chains and shackles that were  created between human beings at any given time are of an emotional  nature. They can only be dissolved through the kind of forgiveness that  grows quite naturally in you when you find a better understanding of the  spiritual background and higher purpose of your earthly existence. The  knowledge that everybody else is walking the same evolutionary pathway  with you alone can bring the deep inner healing and peace to every  aspect of your being. All of you have been looking for it in previous  lifetimes, without success. But now at last the energies are right and  with this the time has come for this process to take place. Therefore,  do not hesitate to give of your best and make your contribution towards  the blessing and healing your world and everything that shares it with  you.

From ‘Finding My Truth’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Voluntarily you once came away from the  state of your conscious union with Me, which in your world is widely  known as paradise. When invited to do so, you agreed happily to the  adventure of discovering what life might have to offer to a spiritual  being in a physical environment, like that of the Earth. Aware that the  law of life is evolution, you were eager to grow and evolve. So you  ventured forth, happily and of your own free will, excited and motivated  by the idea that every human spirit would be allowed to learn from its  own experiences. You loved the thought that this would constantly add to  the knowledge that already had accumulated in the Great Mother’s soul  memories, long before any one of you made their first appearance. This  is what ever since then all of you have constantly been doing and will  forever continue to do.

At the stage of being pure spirit, you  were happy to start building a soul of your own as part of the Great  Mother’s soul, as this would permit you to experience life in your new  environment through the world of your emotions and feelings. You agreed  with everything joyously because you knew that at the end of your  journeying ever deeper into any kind of thus far unknown territories,  you would return into My loving embrace. Aware that the Angels would  forever be by your side, watchfully and lovingly guiding and protecting  you every step along the way, the decision to act as volunteers and  wayfinders for ever more of you, who would follow behind, was not a  difficult one either.

From ‘No Fall From Grace Or Original Sin’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

*Questions And Answers*
​
‘Be patient towards everything that so  far remains unresolved in your heart and soul. When questions arise,  accept them and love them as you would do with a room whose door is  locked and books that were written in a language that is foreign to you.  If the answers do not come to you naturally, do not seek them. You will  know at the right moment, because if the answers were given to you  straight away, you would as yet be unable to experience them. The main  point about our present existence is that everything has to be lived. So  if you just live with your questions, at some point in the future their  answers will come to you. You will then be able to comprehend and  live them.’  

Rainer Maria Rilke
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Guest House’

‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the Buddha, we are shaped  by our thoughts and we become what we think. When we have cleansed our  earthly minds of all destructive and negative thought patterns and we  have become a channel of light and the willing servant of our Highest or  God Self, the Christ within, Divine joy, happiness and laughter fill  our soul. They follow us like a shadow that never leaves. Having evolved into a Master soul, the necessity for further lifetimes in physicality has drawn to its close. 

Master  souls are pure and beautiful. Their whole appearance radiates a love  that is strong and eternal. Serving the highest good of the whole of  humankind is its only aim, but it does this in wise and loving ways that  know when to give and when to withhold. These souls radiate the  tenderness and gentleness of the Great Mother, which is combined with  the Great Father’s strength of will, power and courage. This duality of  the Great Father/Mother watches over us, our world and all others. Each  one of us has their being in Its tender loving care.
 
From ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The essence of a teaching from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides from ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella  Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of the future and the unknown.  There is no need to fear your moment of death because it is but a step  forward that returns you into our world, your true home, and entering  into a fuller existence. Your physical body has been your vehicle for one lifetime. Leaving it behind enables you to move from life into physicality into our world of light. 

‘Without  consciously being aware of it in your earthly existence, it is a road  you have travelled many times before. And each time the only thing you  were allowed to take with you was whatever light, in the form of wisdom  and understanding, you had gained from the experiences of all your  lifetimes, including the most recent one. This light is stored in the  memories of your soul and from there it emanates constantly. Once you  have arrived in the spirit world, it reveals to you the beauty and  wonders of our realm and its life.’

From ‘Do Not Fear The Unknown’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Everything that is in our lives is meant  to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows  that nothing and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter  how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of  Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them  away at its bidding. Nobody leaves this plane as our inflated ego may  try to make us believe, but without any kind of earthly possessions just  the same as everybody else. The whole procedure of death is a  demonstration that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us  earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who  have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands  of those superior to them on the highest levels of life.

The  Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common  with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The  countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing  but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of  them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body,  it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world  of light.

From ‘Parents And Children’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that the fear of death mostly  consists of the feelings that gripped us during past lifetimes when the  moment of yet again parting company with our physical body drew ever  closer. As many different cultures contain a notion that we have to go  to some kind of hell or purgatory when we leave our earthly existence,  we are all likely to have passed through such an experience in quite a few of our lifetimes during the course of our evolutionary journey up to the present. 

Through  this the fear of death by now has so deeply embedded itself in our soul  memories that it is one of the most difficult ones to let go of. But  now the time is right for finding out that heaven and hell are not  places that anyone goes to,  that they are states of consciousness that  human beings are so good at creating for themselves and those around  them. And because humankind has been given the precious gift of freedom  of choice, it is up to each one of us individually to bring our own  ideas of Heaven down to Earth, right here and living them in every one  of our daily encounters.

From ‘Earth Life – A Journey’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

One of the many cherished false beliefs  of the past has been the notion that Heaven and Hell are places  ‘somewhere up there or down there’ that we go to. Are the experiences of  our most difficult relationships in the here and now in themselves not  sufficient proof that Heaven and Hell are states of consciousness? With  the help of the thinking and behaviour patterns we brought with us from  previous lifetimes, each one of us is quite capable of creating Heaven  or Hell, for ourselves and those around us. Without being aware of what  we were doing, we are likely to have made life unnecessarily hard to  endure during the early stages of our present lifetime because of the  many false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions from past lifetimes. 

From ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The realisation that some of our  behaviour patterns are destructive and negative, therefore wrong for the  present stage of our development, is the first step towards empowering  ourselves to consciously change our character traces into more positive  and constructive ones. But because as earthlings we are allowed the  freedom to make up our own minds about things and to make our own  decisions, it’s entirely up to us whether we want to walk this pathway  or not. During the early stages of our earthly education we are largely  unaware of what kind of a precious gift freedom of choice is and that  it needs to be handled wisely and with the greatest of care. But as we  mature into spiritual adulthood it gradually dawns on us what it truly  means and the responsibilities it brings with it. For example, making  conscious decisions about how our ideas of Heaven should be brought down  to Earth by us through constantly practising them in our daily lives.

From ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Do you know someone who insists on  always getting their own way, by hook or by crook, and who has to be  right at all times? Is there someone around you who manipulates those  around them into doing exactly what they would like them to do? People  who are strongly under the influence of the water signs Cancer and  Scorpio are known to be the master manipulators of the zodiac. It is  interesting to watch them at work! Yet, they must learn that there is no  point in manipulation, because those who indulge in it will sooner or  later also be manipulated by others. If this does not happen during this  lifetime, it will do so in others. The worst of it is that we are then  likely to find such people and their machinations mightily irritating,  without having any idea why this should be so. 

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In the end, we all have to reach the  stage where we can recognise that everybody has a right to do their own  thing and to make their own decisions, that no-one can always be right  and everybody is right in some things, some of the time. The realisation  of this is the beginning of wisdom. When we insist on always being  right in everything, pretending to know everything better, we deny  ourselves the possibility of learning something from others. Accepting  our own boundaries and limitations, and everybody else’s, is a sign that  we have learnt that giving in instead of being a sign of defeat or  weakness can be one of strength and wisdom.

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

There is a great deal of wisdom and  truth in the old saying ‘It takes one to know one’. Because we are  magnetic beings, we can only recognise in others what is inside us and  if a certain kind of behaviour by someone irritates and annoys us, you  can be sure that projection is at work. If, on the other hand, we are  aware of what the other one is doing, but find it no more than slightly  amusing, we are receiving a signal from our inner self that the negative  side of this particular aspect of our nature and the other person’s has  already been integrated by us and developed into a positive one.  Whenever this happens, we have grown in wisdom and the likelihood is  that after a while the offending person will somehow go from our life,  because the purpose of our encounter with them has been fulfilled.

Only  when this has happened are we ready to move on to new relationships who  can help us to become familiar with other parts of our character. In  future, we shall rarely encounter anyone who behaves in the offending  manner we left behind. Whatever we have learnt in every one of our  earthly existences becomes our spiritual property. It is the only thing  we are allowed to keep and take with us into Eternity, so that from one  lifetime to another it can help us conduct our relationships with more  ease. Gaining a better understanding of how personal relationships work  speeds up our evolutionary progress considerably, as there is then no  longer necessary to endlessly repeat our mistakes. Now please tell me  whether projection is worth working with or not?

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

One more day closer to the grave.... It is being so cheerful that keeps me going.


----------



## Aquarius

The lower earthly mind is the only thing  that separates us in this world from that of the spirit, our true home.  But as soon as we  approach it with nothing but love and gratitude in  our hearts for the support our spirit helpers have always been giving  us, our own clairvoyance and clairaudience begins to develop. Feeling  the need to humbly stand or kneel before humankind’s spirit friends to  receive the gift of the knowledge they are bringing on behalf of all  humankind, signals our readiness to serve them and unselfishly act as  one of their channels, so it can be brought to all who are in need of it  in earthly life.  It then does not take long until we realise that none  of us ever stops being at one with the spirit world and all who are  dwelling there now, not merely our loved ones.

From ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many of you are by now aware that  everything that is in Me is also in you and that this means all My  characteristics and qualities, as well as My powers, including those of  creation and de-creation or destruction. For a long time each one of you  spends many lifetimes on the Earth plane, thinking of yourself as  nothing but an earthling, and that you can do whatever you like,  hurting, maiming and killing without anyone knowing about it. But  eventually for each one of you comes the moment of awakening to your  true nature. The scales then fall from your inner vision about your  relationship with Me and the powers that have been at work within you  and your life, without you having the slightest idea of why things ever  happened to you and your world. 

From ‘Students And Their Teachers’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of you is a unique and precious  being who is of great value to Me and loved beyond compare, and who has  their own unique contribution to make in the peacemaking and healing  process of your world. I granted you the gift of your present lifetime  to assist you with becoming aware of your Divine inheritance, so that  you may learn to handle every part of it with the greatest of care and  with the love, respect and devotion to Me they deserve. Because on the  inner level of life all is one, in your earthly endeavours never forget  that what is done for one is done for everybody. The result of this is  that when one of you is healing, your whole world is doing the same, and  even the smallest effort any one of you makes towards this end also  benefits the whole of Creation.

From ‘Students And Their Teachers’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many who are presently spending another  lifetime on the Earth plane are unaware that the whole of My creation is  teaming with life that to this day is invisible to ordinary earthly  eyes. Because of this they refuse to believe in the existence of other  worlds. They could not be more wrong! But in due course the doubting  Thomases will also discover them.

What I am speaking about is the  realm of the Angels and Masters and all manner of other beings, who are  more highly evolved than most earthlings still are. The creatures who  for a long time have been known by some of you as fairies and elves are  part of this higher kingdom of life. They belong to the vast family of  nature spirits, who have always been at work behind the scenes of  humankind’s earthly existence. They are the ones who provide for every  one of the true needs of every one of Mother Earth’s children, human, animal and plant life alike.

By  day and night these creatures are beavering away without ever resting  or sleeping. Although they do belong to the physical aspect of earthly  life, being spirits they have no need for bodies like yours for getting  around. Your physical body is your vehicle for one lifetime only and it  gets tired and worn out and eventually becomes ill, if it does not get  sufficient rest. The creatures behind the scenes of earthly life are  part of Me, the same as you are. The main difference between them and  you is that they are drawing all their energies directly from Me, the  Great Light and the Sun behind all Suns, while you have to get the  physical part of it from the various kingdoms of Mother Earth. The  supply of my energies quite literally is endless and will never run out.  And there will come a time when you too will be sustained the same as  any other spirit being.

From ‘My House Of Many Mansions’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

All life is subject to My Divine laws  and every soul has always been responsible for every one of its own  thoughts, words and actions. Being unaware of the existence of these  laws has never protected anyone against having to live with its  consequences. Whenever you are saddened by inexperienced souls in your  world, who to this day are taking the teachings of their sacred texts  literally, using them as excuses for hurting and killing those who do  not share their beliefs, do not despair and refuse to sit in judgement  over them. 

They too are learning valuable lessons. Both of you  are – yours is the one of tolerance and patience with younger souls.  Never forget that they are your siblings in the great family of  humankind and all life. In the fullness of time, My time not Earth time,  they too will wake up to their true nature again. They will then be  given the same opportunities for finding the understanding you are  gaining now. Each one of you in the end finds their own way back into  the loving union with Me. You will then have learnt from your own  experiences that all life always has rested safely in My loving hands  and that this will forever continue.

From ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ 

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Robbie

Lovely.


----------



## Aquarius

The ones who are truly in charge of us  and our world are our friends and siblings in the great family of life,  the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light. They  are responsible for the individual and collective evolutionary  development of our race. Familiar with the great plan of life, these  beings are its executors. And because they are as much part of us as we  are part of them, none of us is ever really alone. They never leave us  and are constantly on the alert to assist whenever one of us is  struggling with the problems of earthly life. Being part of God, the  same as we are, their nature is love and they love us totally and  unconditionally. They also are very powerful and wise. 

Our  spirit friends and helpers are the invisible eye that never sleeps.  Spirit needs none of it. Only physical bodies get tired and need  sufficient rest to be refreshed and recharged. This is what happens each  time we return to our true home in dreamtime. Every moment the  invisible eye watches, observes and assesses what degree of spiritual  awareness we have reached, which reveals itself through our reactions to  the situations and people we encounter in our daily lives. Our spirit  guides care for and look after every one of us. Their work consists of  supporting us and providing us with the courage and strength we need to  deal with the obstacles every earthling is bound to encounter from time  to time on our pathway through life. Without these hurdles there would  be no way of making the progress that can potentially be made. Removing  them would stop the individual’s march forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life as well as that of our whole race. 

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are magnetic beings who can only draw  towards us that which we are ourselves, consciously as well as  unconsciously. And those who are still involved in the practice of evil  are aligning themselves to the forces of evil. They attract others into  their orbit who are also still in need of this kind of lesson, as each  and every one of us has to do in some of their lifetimes. At the end of  their present lifetime,  the souls who are presently involved in the  lessons of evil, at the handing out end of these experiences, return to  the world of light. After resting for a while and recuperating from the  stresses and strains of their earthly existence, there will come the  moment when, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of them, they  will be reviewing what they have learnt from their most recent lifetime  and all others, the way we all do. 

That’s when they will realise  that the most important lesson of their most recent earthly sojourn has  been that the actions they carried out cannot get anyone to Heaven,  i.e. being released into learning from experiencing the higher and  highest levels of life. First hand they will know that: 

•    No matter what anyone on the Earth plane may ever promise, evil gets no-one to Heaven. 

•    Spiritually, nobody ever ‘gets away’ with anything. 

•     Missions that hurt and harm those around us make us accessories to  evil. All they can hope to achieve is creating a living hell on the  Earth. They will most certainly not get us to Heaven, if there ever had  been such a place. 

•    There is no point in committing suicide  at the end of an evil deed. The only thing that happens is that we have  to come back to make good and create balance, for whatever harm we did  to anyone.

From ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

As my God Self guides and protects me  from my own innermost being and shows me the way in all situations, I  have no need for being anxious about past, present or future. As an  eternal and immortal being, there is no death for me, merely  transformations into different life-states where God will forever be my  dwelling place. And underneath me there will always be the ever-lasting  arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life, to  keep me safe. Nothing can ever touch me except God’s direct action, and  like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly forgive all  those who ever hurt or harmed me. And I forgive myself for any suffering  I caused to anyone in my ignorance of my true nature and the Universal  laws. Everything that once was between us is herewith forgiven and  forgotten, and we set each other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to  uplift and transmute any residue of resentment and bitterness that my  soul still feels into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all  life. This frees me from the chains and shackles of all the difficult  relationships of past lifetimes.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Thought has an infinite and creative  power. Thought and imagination can create in your world and in ours. Do  you see what this implies? It means that man by his habitual thought  actually shapes his life and circumstances. Although some of you will  disagree with this, nevertheless in due time you will find it is true.  As you think, so you will become, and your surroundings will evolve. In  other words you are creating your conditions and environment by your own  thoughts, not only you yourself, but the whole of humankind is doing  this. You see how great and grave is this power? It creates humankind  and its world.

‘We cannot emphasise too strongly the power of  thought. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. Your  thoughts are expressed in your face, in the wellbeing of your body. They  are even expressed in your clothing, in your homes, in your business,  in your walking, your writing, your aura – that which is hidden is  shouted from the rooftops by your thoughts.

‘Thought can heal and  create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, and  disrupt and destroy the mental and soul life of humankind. Thought can  do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate  form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind  longs for. Your scientists are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought.

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It is true that thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation, but do you know why? The  creative idea required to set any act of creation in motion is the  masculine power aspect of the Great Architect of life, which belongs to  the abstract world of intellect. Astrologically this is represented by  the elements Fire, creativity, and Air, intellect. Through the feminine  elements of Earth and Water, God creates and destroys whole worlds at  will, by the sheer power of thought. Created in the image of God, the  same truly awesome force is also part of us. Because in God all is one  and there is no separation between anything, our small earthly minds are  a part of the intelligence of the Universe, God’s great mind. 

Would you agree that we urgently need someone to teach us the control of such forces and how to use them wisely? That is why Saturn, the planet of Karma, is such a vital and invaluable part of the great picture of life, especially at the present time. Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and undeviating celestial schoolmaster who requires that every soul must eventually achieve control over its lower nature and complete mastery of all aspects of its being. It sounds daunting but we are not alone in this. God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to help each one of us fulfil these requirements. Saturn is the great accountant of life whose ledgers are perfect and justice is wielded accordingly, under the supervision of the Lords of Karma. For this purpose the Universe keeps on the etheric level of life what is known as the Akashic Records. 

From ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Akashic Records are the place where  at any given moment everyone’s thoughts, words and deeds on their  evolutionary pathway through life is noted. Because we are responsible  for them, they are recorded and each ones leaves its mark behind in the  great book of life, similar to writing in indelible ink on the earthly  plane of life. These files can be likened to a vast library and a  bookkeeping system that, like any other, consists of credit and a debit  entries and ledgers. None of these entries in the Universe’s system can  ever be wiped out. It is just that the ones on the debit side can and  must eventually be redeemed and balanced by our good deeds on the credit  side. This continues until perfect balance has been achieved and we  have grown wise to stop creating difficult Karma for ourselves and our  world. 

That’s the only way all of us, each through their own  efforts, can and must eventually release ourselves from the wheel of  rebirth into Earth life and the redemption of its karmic debts there.  The Akashic Records are shown to us on ‘judgement day’, i.e. when we are  back in the world of spirit and stand before ourselves. Stripped of  everything that mattered to us on the Earth plane and guided by the wise  ones in charge of us, we ourselves then assess our performance of all  lifetimes including the most recent one. Together we then discuss our  options and finally decide about the experiences we shall require to  ensure our future soul growth, whilst satisfying the requirements of the  law of Karma. Knowing all that it’s not hard to see why it is of the  utmost importance that we learn self-mastery and especially the control  of our thought processes.

From ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not  many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you  know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in  many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect,  able to keep their whole body in check.

‘When we put bits into  the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal.  Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven  by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the  pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but  it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a  small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts  of the body. It corrupts the whole body, sets the whole course of one’s  life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell.

‘All kinds of  animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been  tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a  restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise our Lord  and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in  God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My  brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and salt  water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree  bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring  produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave  in the manner described in the first part of the above quote, while wise  and more highly evolved ones make an effort to take good care of their  tongues. They do this because they are aware that the Universal law of  cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that  everything has to return to its source. They appreciate that every  thought, word and deed any one of us sends out into our world in some  way must find its way back to its sender. That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone or something, prefer to shut up and keep quiet. 

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because human beings basically are  sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch the words  we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the most  difficult things we have to tackle on the evolutionary pathway of life.  That undoubtedly is why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in  Proverbs 18:21: ‘_Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’_  In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: ‘Keep control of  your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind  the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and  thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear  children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the  background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence  of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to  yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks  that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you  and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of  it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads,  because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are  tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I  don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see.  If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions  about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist  the Angels in their work.’

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Since time immemorial God and the Angels  on the Highest levels of life have been pouring parts of their wisdom  into the pool of human consciousness and this will forever continue.  Every human being, independent of where we presently dwell in this world  and the world of spirit, is an integral part of this reservoir of  knowledge that has been accumulated over the ages. From time to time,  teachers of spiritual wisdom are reincarnating into our world in  different cultures and during various ages, to share the gift of their  understanding of the true meaning and purpose of our existence with the  earthly part of humankind. 

To my mind, the knowledge that came  to our world in this way was never intended for just the privileged few.  Anyone who comprehends the incoming wisdom is ready to receive it and  is meant to share it with those around them. It has ever been true that  when the pupil is ready, the teacher will be found. Everyone of us in  their own sweet time eventually reaches the level of awareness when we  are ready to be guided towards the right sources of information that can  help us move forwards and upwards on our personal evolutionary journey  of life. Whatever insights are given to us intuitively by our inner  teacher, the wise one within, should also be shared with those around  us. And because the knowledge comes to us free of charge, I feel that it  is good and right – for me, in any case – to give it away.

I  have always aimed to give of my best, so God and the Angels  can do the rest. After all, that is the purpose of our earthly  existence. The special gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon  each one of us in such rich measure are intended to be used eventually  for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. For the bringing in of  the New Age we all have a special role to play and function to fulfil,  in whatever capacity this may be. How can we recognise ours? Through  intuitions, hunches and gut feelings that come to us through the world  of our feelings our Highest or God Self is constantly trying to  communicate with us, its earthly counterpart. If listen to it and follow  its directions, it unerringly guides us towards the people and  experiences that are right for us, at any given moment.

From ‘Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

I know that God is in everything and  even the tiniest fraction of life contains God. Therefore, wherever I  am, that is my church. Aware of my own Christ nature, Divinity and  origin – as well as everybody else’s – I no longer have any need for  organised religions with their insistence on dogma and creed. I am free  to believe what the wise one within me tells me is true and right for  me, now. God is truth and so am I and with every one of my thoughts,  words and actions I express my truth. Whatever I send out into the  Universe manifests nothing but my honesty and my truth. God’s love is  tolerant and I have no difficulties accepting that other people’s truth  may be somewhat different. And I send my loving thoughts and prayers of  healing and peace to the whole of God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s  animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman  and child in her loving embrace without exceptions, for all are God’s  beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all  life is one, my special attention is devoted to transmitting love and  light to anyone who is still wrestling with the experiences of getting  to know humankind’s lower nature and their own. No matter how hard to  accept this concept may be to some of my fellow citizens, that is  nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me is the truth. I act upon  this knowledge by praying that the light of Divine wisdom and truth may  fill the hearts and souls of all my younger siblings in the human family  and that they too may re-awaken to the knowledge of their true nature  and oneness with all life. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

Are you aware that each one of us in  their own way is a very special, precious and unique being who is loved  beyond compare? Just imagine, in the entire history of the whole of  Creation there never has been or will be another being quite like you.  Your eyes, hands, hair, handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to  you. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the  way you do. Nobody can paint your brush strokes or has exactly the same  taste as yours for food and clothing, music, dance and other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things quite the way you do and no-one can  feel your feelings or think your thoughts. The sound of your voice is  quite unlike any other. And there has never been someone who laughs  exactly like you do, and the things that make you laugh or cry may have  quite a different effect on someone else. 

We are all different  from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and all of  us are gifted  in some special way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities  as you, everybody has their own special and unique way of expressing  themselves. In the course of our evolution as individuals and many  lifetimes, every human soul develops its own set of abilities and it’s  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  you are and therefore superior to you in at least one way, but this  applies to every human being.

From ‘You Are Special’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It came to me as a confirmation of  the above which I had written a long time ago. ‘Each one of you has  their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual  understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God’s love  in your daily lives and hold communion with the Divine aspect of your  being in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love  and bring it to those around you. Your responsibility towards them  gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge you are given  access to, intuitively or otherwise. God is as much part of you as you  are part of God. Each one of you is destined to evolve into an  instrument through which the blessing and healing power of the  all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can flow into your world.’

However,  God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of self-aggrandisement  and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money to get anywhere  near the Christ Star’s white healing magic *. It is strictly out of  bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to them until their  Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have cleansed their  energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely aspiring  lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest healers  ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this cannot  take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the Highest  Forces of life into everything in earthly life.

From ‘You Are Special’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

My dear children of the Earth, for you  there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of  spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the  great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective  consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and  expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all  matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by  its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has  come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture  of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the  mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your  world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes  it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking  down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They  all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a  valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts  with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all  its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how  each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never  intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into  your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp  of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old  religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue  their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for  a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its  studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting  each one of you, as always.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

The more your perception of life changes  and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your  present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to  recognise each one who accompanies you in the spirit world in their true  roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing  has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your  best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light.  Being responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been  given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night,  i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long  as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask  for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the  world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its  rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your  world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now  drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner  levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The  further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will  become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The mystical teachings of all ages set  out a code of conduct that you, as aspiring healers and lightworkers,  know intuitively and follow. For you it is no longer a question of I  have to be good and I have to love others. In the process of finding  illumination you begin to spontaneously express your true nature and  show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to other people but to the  whole of Creation. You are aware that for evolutionary purposes it was  necessary that in their early stages the religions of your world had to  follow many different paths. As you know and respect that every human  soul has its own predestined pathway to walk and discoveries to make,  you refuse to force your way of thinking and mode of travelling upon  anyone else. 

Although you are aware that in truth there is only  one religion, you appreciate that many of your siblings on the Earth  plane are still ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a true child of Mine you  respect everybody’s freedom of thought and the right to make their own  decisions about what they can and cannot believe. Meanwhile rest safely  in the knowledge that in the end every one of your siblings in the human  family of life is destined to reconnect with Me. When the time is  right, they too will discover that the only true, lasting and eternal  religion is the one of the heart, and that this is the kind of faith  that re-unites all human souls with Me, your Creator, the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and through Me with the whole of  Creation.

From ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘If I did all the things human beings  ask for in their prayers and fulfilled every one of their wishes, it  would be impossible for the petitioners to make progress on their  evolutionary journey. In due course its experiences take each one of you  from being a mere earthling into a healer and lightbringer and  eventually a young God, each in their own right. From your present  developmental point this may still be hard to imagine, but that is the  direction in which all of you, without exception, are travelling. Would  you want to deprive yourself of such a high and holy destiny? That  surely cannot be what you want.

‘The  law of life is evolution and that means spiritual unfoldment. To  protect you from some of the desires of your earthly nature and against  coming to a complete standstill in your development as a spiritual  being, many times the answer to your prayers has to be a clear and  simple: ‘No.’ Progressing on the evolutionary spiral of life is every  human being’s birthright and eventually each one has to learn that  living in and with Me requires that you surrender your whole being,  everything you are and have into My loving hands. This you do when you  use the gifts I have bestowed upon you to do all you can to support the  spiritual advance of your whole world and everything that is taking part  in it.

From ‘I Asked The Universal Christ’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t worry about what other people are  doing. Apart from giving them a helping hand when they are asking for  it, their concerns are not yours. They have their own pathway to walk  and lessons to learn. The earthly personality you yourselves created in  the course of many lifetimes is the cross * all human beings carrying  each time they enter into another earthly existence. You alone can  change it and if you don’t know how to go about it, get in touch with us  so we can light your way and guide you to publications and people who  can help you forward with this. You karmic debts are part of this cross  and, as mentioned earlier, you are the only one who can redeem them. The  main task for you at present is minding your own business, not  interfering with other and through this allowing them access to My gift  of freedom of choice *. This is an essential part of learning to love  wisely, the way the Angels and I love you and give you the freedom to  make up your own mind whether you want our assistance or not. 

‘When  you reflect on your own life and life in general, you will be able to  observe how it is constantly moving up and down in rhythmic waves.  That’s why you sometimes find yourself on top of one, while on other  occasions you have to wade through the depths. Knowing that life has to  be that way for a wise higher reason, accept everything that comes your  way and rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you reach a deep  point, you are sure to rise again. Do your best and rest assured that  the Angels and I will always be happy to do the rest, if you but ask for  it. We bless each one of you and will forever be keeping you safe.’

From ‘I Asked The Universal Christ’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *




​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;yyWFHCYy8mY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyWFHCYy8mY[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

Six thousand years of patriarchy are  drawing to their close. Six thousand years that brought our world an  abundance of religions and a spiritual desert beyond compare. The Age of  Aquarius is with us and six thousand years of literally Heaven-sent  excuses for ever more warmongering and the design of increasingly  vicious and destructive weaponry are lying behind us. In some parts the  patriarchy is clinging on like grim death and that’s about all it has to  offer: more death and destruction of life and earthly possessions. This  too will run its course and peace come to our world at last.

The  best we can do is fill our whole being with the spirit and light of the  living God within, the Universal Christ, and project Its energies into  all distressed areas and situations of our world. This is our task and  carrying our world on their shoulders that’s the work of God and the  Angels. After having spent such a long time in the desert of Earth life  and dying of thirst for the support and comfort of the Great Mother’s  wisdom and truth, shall we ever be able to express enough our gratitude  for the gifts the Aquarian Age is bringing us? But still, without the  years in the wilderness we would still be unable to recognise the truth  that is now coming before us with such great abundance. So, let’s not  forget to give thanks and praise also for the desert phases of our  individual and collective earthly education.

From ‘The Spiritual Desert Of Earth Life’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Birdy

Thank you Aquarius. My thoughts today turn to the path from A to B; not the straight line pencil path that begins at one set of coordinates and ends at another place, but the concept of what tools we could use to mark  and observe that journey.

At one time, it seemed to me that all people used the same pencil to connect A to B, and that there was the correct way, which was a direct line and then the wrong way, which was a meandering path that seemed nonsensical. So nonsensical in fact, that to an observer with a skewed sense of time, it would look like A and B would never connect. 

The questions about the relationship of A to B seem important  to contemplate today. 

What are the qualities of the line that are being drawn, and how do the characteristics of the line maker influence the line? Does the line even matter to begin with? Do we have to get to B? Can we skip B and go straight to C? 

What kind of line do you make?


----------



## Aquarius

If you are feeling helpless about many of  the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking  yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:  ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter. 

This  is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s  what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers, meditations and  quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but light and love,  hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do not allow your  mind to batter you with questions about any of the events that still  have to take place because they are part of God’s great evolutionary  plan. If they were not, there would be no need for them. 

From ‘What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

If you, my dear reader, are one of the  Doubting Thomases ‘out there’, I have a few questions for you: ‘Are you  seriously interested in finding God’s truth? Do you wish that our world  should become a more peaceful and enjoyable place for all, where the  people of all nations live together in peace and harmony, where  exploitation, greed and over-consumption, violence and crime are no  longer known? If you do want these things to happen, welcome to the club  of the believers that with the help and the will of God and the Angels  anything can be done. The only condition for joining our fellowship is  the love in your heart for all of humankind, our world and its Creator  and the Angels, who bring us into being and take us out of it, and  between these two take good care of us and make our earthly existence  bearable.

And if you would like confirmation that what I am  telling you here and in any other part of my writings is true, consult  with your inner teacher the living God within, the Christ Spirit. This  is the only guru in the whole of Creation who knows the answer to all  our questions and doesn’t charge anything for its services. From ‘The  Milk Is White’ comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware  that there are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they  have not yet overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us  as Gurus and Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails.  Others have the spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that  knowledge mislead themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence  independent thought is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge  them’ and ‘Beware the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel  to keep in mind.

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us that the texts on which they rely  are the only true one. Sadly this ignorance demonstrates a lack of  understanding of the Truth. Some present for our acceptance and  salvation what may be likened to a beautiful bonsai – a plant whose  shape is contrived, whose roots do not probe deeply and whose branches  are low and do not reach into the ethers. In making any choices we  should be aware that a rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’
​ 
From ‘Hoping And Dreaming’

‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

What a lot of pious talk there is on the  Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our  children and children’s children. As always there is a great deal more  to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time  that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care  of our beautiful planet. Ever more of us need to wake up to the fact  that the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, when the time  for doing so has come, we should each do our share of making our world  into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for  every one of its lifeforms. We are by no means alone with this task, God  and the Angels are ready to help us with it, if we but ask.

I  believe that this is just as vital for us ourselves as it is for those  who come through us, our children and everybody else who will ever walk  behind us. Let me explain why this should be so. As you know by now, I  do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay,  more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just  once or twice but a great many times. We are placed in earthly life to  grow and evolve in the course of many lifetimes from spiritual infancy,  toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Earth life is an educational  institute and in order to reach this goal, we reappear however many  lifetimes this development may take for each individual spirit and soul.  Every reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for  paying some of the karmic debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as  well as creating new ones. 

From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate  as a woman and on other occasions as a man. And as we move along, we  make many mistakes. This too is good and right, as in this way we are  constantly learning something through our own experiences, and that  helps our consciousness to expand. That’s how one small step after  another, we grow in wisdom and understanding. Unaware of what we are  doing, we are playing the role of our own forebears and in case we  require further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we return as  one of our own descendants. And unless sufficient numbers of us do their  share of making our world into a more peaceful and beautiful place  right here and now, in future lifetimes we shall be newly confronted  with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet. How about  that for a mind-boggling concept?

Let’s take a moment and join  those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost  core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came  forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God.  One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is  no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of  everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has  been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness  of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the  fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in  a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot  help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what  we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing  as the offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to  reason that any improvements we now make to our character and also our  world are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children.  This highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as  well as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day  are facing us and our world.

From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you would like Mother Earth to  become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating  these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your  thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life * by reminding yourself  frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying  the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life. 

 ‘Never  allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of  being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to  go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light,  wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and  remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a  place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the  right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the  whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions  and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most  important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell  on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good  can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you  are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness  of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you  can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love,  compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

From ‘Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

The Age of Pisces has been an age of  blind faith and false beliefs. Now that we have entered the Age of  Aquarius, this part of the evolutionary path of our race lies safely  behind us and ever more of us are finding a new faith that is very  different from that of all previous ages. It is of a visionary nature  that is based on the spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is increasingly  flowing intuitively into every heart and soul directly from the Source  of our being. This kind of faith is no longer an outer and therefore  wobbly manifestation. It is an aspect of consciousness and a part that  naturally belongs to every soul. It is an awareness that reveals its  presence as a deep inner knowing that there really is a Great plan of  life, in which each one of us has their allocated place and role to  play.

When we find out and finally accept that everything that  has ever happened in our world did so for good and wise reasons, we  realise that the Universal Force, the Great Father/Mother of all life,  really does love us and that all life has always rested safely in its  loving hands. As our understanding of God’s true nature and our own  grows, our faith and trust in the existence we have presently been  allocated also expands. Knowing that this force has always been on our  side and did know exactly what it was doing, helps us to trust that we  shall be safe wherever our destiny may wish to take us and that in all  Eternity.

True faith is born in human souls from the knowledge  that life is good and always moving forwards on all its levels. Faith  accepts that we cannot direct life but that, if we relax into it, all  will be well for as long as we do not try to control its flow but learn  to go with it, whilst listening to our inner guidance to tell us what is  right or wrong for us in any given moment. When we do this and do our  best to work with the Universe, instead of against it, God and the  Angels bring healing for us and our lives. Without such faith our lives  will always remain empty, lacking focus and a centre, life on the Earth  plane can be an extremely frightening experience for sensitive human  souls.

From ‘Reflections On Faith’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

When you are working your way through  difficult and traumatic events, you may sometimes be asking yourself:  ‘Why should this be happening to me, out of all people?’ Well, be  patient towards everything that comes your way and the unanswered  questions about it that may be troubling your heart and soul. Whenever  any kind of query arises about your pathway through life, accept each  one and deal with them the way you would with a room whose door is  locked and books that were written in a language you do not understand. 

Ask  your question, but if the answer does not come to you immediately, let  things be and trust that at the right moment your inner teacher, the  wise one or living God within, will let you know intuitively. It’s just  that sometimes if answers were given to you straight away, you would not  yet be able to grasp what the events are trying to teach you. In that  case you could not integrate the resulting learning into your life, so  it can benefit you, as it is meant to do. The main point about  humankind’s earthly existence is that everything has to be experienced  by each one of us ourselves. Therefore, just live with your questions  and trust that at some point in the future, when you are good and ready for it, the answers are sure to come to you. 

From ‘Questions And Answers’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

No-one needs to be helpless when  confronted with the suffering that still is in our world, although it  often feels that way. At times like that I find it helpful to remind  myself that whatever is happening can only do so as a vital part of the  God’s great plan of life, otherwise it would be unnecessary. Therefore,  the events must be teaching some or even all of us some invaluable  lessons. Our prayers and devotions, and when we put the spiritual  knowledge we are finding to practical use in all daily encounters,  empower us to make a real difference. At the same time we are doing our  best to restore the balance of our own spiritual account, that of the  group we are presently part of and also our whole world.

Through  this work the inner light of the living God within our own heart wakes  up from its slumber. From there it begins to radiate into every soul we  encounter and we thus fulfil our duty of assisting the re-alignment of  our own energies and those of our world with the Highest Forces of life.  If that sounds too scary to you, rest assured that we are never alone  in any of our endeavours and that truly there is nothing to fear. The  way will always be shown by the loving hands that are reaching from the  Heavens to the Earth, i.e. from the highest levels of life to us  earthlings. For a long time they have been waiting for you and me to  grasp them and start working with them. If you are not already doing  this, why not have a go now?

From ‘Learning To Trust’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every human being, when it eventually  has reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level, is going to  represent a different part of Me. No two of you will ever be alike and  although during some of your earthly lifetimes you appear as women and  in others as men, on the inner level each one of you is androgynous,  like Me. I am the third aspect of the Divine Trinity. From My light the  Great Father/Mother are bringing all lifeforms into being. On the inner  level of life the Father provides the initial idea, the prototype or  archetype of each species and the wisdom and love of the Mother decides  where and when something should manifest in physicality. 

‘And  that’s how, with His will and power, and Her wisdom and love, together  they create the required matter from My light. This is done by slowing  down its vibrations until the atoms have become sufficiently dense for  My light to appear as matter. This is then shaped and moulded by the  powers of Creation into the desired form. The Angels and Master around  My throne are in charge of this process. Together with them I have  always been pulling each one of you forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. At the moment of your creation as  earthlings the Divine spark is placed in your heart. After many  lifetimes spent on that plane of life, this tiny light wakes from its  slumbering state and that means the Christ aspect of your nature is  being born. The Jesus legend’s birth of the Christ child is an allegory  of this procedure .

From ‘Who Is The Wise One Within?’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Retelling the old tales and legends,  reinterpreting and newly relating to them, to this day can guide us into  a deeper understanding of the purpose and meaning of our own existence  and that of all life. And what better place to get started than with an  exploration of the spiritual background of the Tree of Knowledge and  Adam and Eve, the symbolism for the first human beings on the Earth that  was given to the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam?  To me, the tree is a symbol of life itself and Adam and Eve are  archetypal human beings. For a very long time they served large parts of  our world well to get at least some kind of an understanding of  humankind’s earthly existence and its dualities. On our planet they  manifest themselves in the necessity for feminine and masculine versions  of just about every species. 

I see Adam and Eve as a metaphor  for the original creative idea of a perfect woman and man, i.e. whole  and complete, the woman with the feminine/masculine and the man with the  masculine/feminine energies and characteristics of our Divine parent.  They are perfectly balanced and working harmoniously together, the same  as in their Creator, in whom everything is one. Adam and Eve are but  names for the prototypes that exist in the heartmind of God and after  which each one of us has been fashioned. 

Now, imagination is the  source of creation. Nothing comes into being without first having been  an idea and a thought, This is how our Creator first held each one of  us, including you and me, in His/Her mind as an exceedingly tiny  creature who nonetheless contained in seed form everything that is in  God. From the very beginning of its existence the human spirit is given  the power to increase in consciousness. At this point of conception, God  planted a seed of His masculine spirit in us. A feminine companion part  is then attached to us, a soft and sensitive feeling side, a soul,  God’s and our own spirit’s  feminine counterpart, through whom the new  creation is going to experience and get to know itself.

From ‘The Beginning Of Human Life’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at  a price, because the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of  Karma, in the fullness of time returns every one of your thoughts, words  and actions in some way to you. For example, in one of your future  lifetimes, maybe while you are still a small child, you could become the  victim of an act of terrorism. The people around you would then be  thinking and saying how terrible your death is. Whenever they see  suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death caused by mindless acts of  violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen  to innocent souls who have no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything  that takes place in your world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad  events alike have their origin in that which was done by the people  involved in their previous lifetimes.

From ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:

_*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_
​Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth  with me, inside my own heart. God and Goddess, Thou art as much part of  me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is nothing but love and dwells in me. The  spirit of love knows no separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All  your characteristics are waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely  waiting to be brought forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ  Spirit is now coming alive in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and  the state of Heaven in my heart. 

_*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_
​With  my whole being I worship Thee, o holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord  and Lady, Master and Mistress, God of power and might and Goddess of  wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are filled with Thy glory. Thou art  omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent and everything Thou hast brought  into being is sacred. It includes me and with all my heart and soul I  honour and worship Thee and Thy Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep  within the silence of my heart I listen to its sound, the great AUM. It  renews Thy light, life, and perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

From ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’

‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I know that God is in everything and even the tiniest fraction of life contains God. Therefore, wherever I am, that is my church. Aware of my own Christ nature, Divinity and origin – as well as everybody else’s – I no longer have any need for organised religions with their insistence on dogma and creed. I am free to believe what the wise one within me tells me is true and right for me, now. God is truth and so am I and with every one of my thoughts, words and actions I express my truth. Whatever I send out into the Universe manifests nothing but my honesty and my truth. God’s love is tolerant and I have no difficulties accepting that other people’s truth may be somewhat different. And I send my loving thoughts and prayers of healing and peace to the whole of God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman and child in her loving embrace without exceptions, for all are God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, my special attention is devoted to transmitting love and light to anyone who is still wrestling with the experiences of getting to know humankind’s lower nature and their own. No matter how hard to accept this concept may be to some of my fellow citizens, that is nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me is the truth. I act upon this knowledge by praying that the light of Divine wisdom and truth may fill the hearts and souls of all my younger siblings in the human family and that they too may re-awaken to the knowledge of their true nature and oneness with all life.  

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Spiritually, not much progress is  possible for any human soul on the Earth plane until it reawakens to its  true nature, becomes aware of the purpose of its earthly existence and  rediscovers that all life, not only that of the Earth, is ruled by  Cosmic laws. For as long as a soul fails to understand these things its  sojourns into physicality often appear as unnecessarily and pointlessly  cruel, dark and threatening, as if it had been placed in a cold and  nasty world – and all for what? In that state the pain of life’s  sorrows, limitations and hardships hits the soul hard and it suffers  intensely. This is accentuated by sneaking feelings that an impersonal  and unloving providence permits all these ‘bad’ things and inflicts them  upon all and sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason.

A certain  amount of relief comes straight away when the soul finds out about the  Universal law of Karma and that because of this law a justice of a very  special kind is at work in every life, a Divine justice that is so  perfect and fair that human consciousness finds it very hard to grasp.  But now that our race is at last moving onto higher levels of  consciousness to many there now comes a renewed understanding of  spiritual background of life. Alas, for a long as any knowledge remains  merely of the head, it can do us no good whatever. But as some of it  slowly sinks into the deeper levels of our consciousness, we begin to  realise the necessity for living the truth we have found by applying it  to real life situations.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

The Angels have always communicated with  humankind in metaphors and symbolisms. In times long past, the easiest  way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things people  were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for example  someone trying to fly. That’s why when one starts to look for the hidden  meanings of the legends of our world, even or maybe especially the most  ancient ones, it is astonishing how much they can tell us about us and  our world. Naturally, this principle also applies to the sacred texts of  all the belief systems our world had ever known, up to a certain point  in our spiritual development.

Nothing happens without a reason  and this is no exception. And there is a wise motive for the fact that  this changed with the appearance of new religions, who decreed that  their teachings had to be taken literally. The higher purpose of more  than two thousand years of lying, cheating and deceptions – of the self  and others – of the Piscean Age has been to teach our world the value of  honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity, which are of the greatest  importance to us as children of the Highest. 

There are signs  that these qualities are slowly but surely returning to our world, now  that the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, is with us. Peace will come  to our world when the last residues of the Piscean Age have been cleared  away, in the not too distant future. When everybody understands that  nothing can remain hidden forever and that in truth nobody ever gets  away with anything, there will be no point in anyone attempting  dishonesties of whatever kind. 

From ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’

 ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God’s great plan of life is evolution  and the purpose of every aspect of life is that it should at all times  expand in size and consciousness. This is how over long periods of time –  in earthly terms – everything becomes ever more beautiful and  sophisticated. Naturally, this also applies to our race. For this  purpose all human spirits and their souls, without exception, have to  spend many lifetimes on the Earth plane. Each one of us can only evolve  through their own experiences of  studying and exploring their own  nature, each other’s and that of our world, which has been given to us  for this purpose. Through this process our individual and collective  consciousness slowly expands and our souls grow in wisdom and  understanding. 
​ 
 This is how life is constantly moving forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Its intention is to gradually  take us – each on their own and all together – into experiencing ever  higher levels of existence. And each time one of us learns something and  through this grows and evolves, not only our whole world does the same,  but also the whole of Creation. God is life and life is God, and life  will forever be humankind’s teacher. At any given time our daily lives  provide all of us with sufficient opportunities for gathering ever more  knowledge about ourselves and our world. In this natural process each  one of us eventually develops into an enlightened being, i.e. one who is  fully and consciously aware of God’s true nature and their own. 

​From ‘All Life Is Evolution’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear Aquarius,
This post is very true for me...and several years ago I had a curious thought, please, what do think...if we are connected or one with God sharing daily thoughts, decisions, conscious and collaboration, and God is one with us, do we individually or collectively..... or can we, affect God? .... curious mind.






Aquarius said:


> The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point.
> 
> ‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at  a price, because the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of  Karma, in the fullness of time returns every one of your thoughts, words  and actions in some way to you. For example, in one of your future  lifetimes, maybe while you are still a small child, you could become the  victim of an act of terrorism. The people around you would then be  thinking and saying how terrible your death is. Whenever they see  suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death caused by mindless acts of  violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen  to innocent souls who have no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything  that takes place in your world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad  events alike have their origin in that which was done by the people  involved in their previous lifetimes.
> 
> From ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
> 
> ‘Healers And Healing’
> 
> * * *
> ​


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear Aquarius,
> This post is very true for me...and several years ago I had a curious thought, please, what do think...if we are connected or one with God sharing daily thoughts, decisions, conscious and collaboration, and God is one with us, do we individually or collectively..... or can we, affect God? .... curious mind.



What an interesting question! Thank you for it. My inner guidance, who never leads me astray, tells me that God is as much part of us as we are part of God, that in fact we are young Gods in the making, apprentice Gods, so to speak. As co-creators with God, we are constantly in the process of creating something. Every single human thought, word and action brings something into being. And because of this it is true that many small people in many small place doing many small things can change our world. Everything has its beginning and ending in us and through thinking and behaving in ever more peaceful and loving ways we can do our share of helping our world to gradually become such a place. 

With love – Aquarius

:love_heart:​


----------



## Aquarius

The ultimate evolutionary goal of each  one of us is to become ever more God-like by learning to love the way  our Divine Father/Mother loves us, i.e. totally, unconditionally and  impersonally.  The Bible tells us: ‘Love your neighbour, as you love  yourself!’ To my mind, this does imply the need for loving and  respecting ourselves as the precious and unique creatures we all truly  are. We are magnetic beings who attract into their orbit that which we  ourselves are; everything begins and ends with us. That is why, before  we can attract some love into our lives, we first have to become loving  ourselves. If we wish to be respected by those around us, we must first  learn to respect and appreciate ourselves. 

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

True faith is born in human beings from  the knowledge that life is good and always moving forwards on all its  levels. Faith accepts that we cannot direct life but that, if we relax  into it, all will be well for as long as we do not try to control its  flow but learn to go with it, whilst listening to our inner guidance to  tell us what is right or wrong for us in any given moment. When we do  this and give of our best to work with the Universe, instead of against  it, God and the Angels bring healing for us and our lives. Without such  faith our lives will always remain empty, lacking focus and a centre,  and that makes earthly life an extremely frightening experience for  sensitive human souls.

From ‘Reflections On Faith’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘I have not gone from you. I have merely  slipped onto a different level of life. It’s very much like going into  another room because all you do is withdraw from the outer plane of life  and slip into its inner level, the spirit world. That’s where all human  beings go when they leave their physical bodies behind. The spirit  world is not a place ‘up there’ somewhere. It is an integral part of  earthly life and on its innermost level dwells the Universal  intelligence known as God. This is the source and wellspring of all  life, from which we all once emerged and to which each one of us in the  fullness of time will return. Every step on our evolutionary journey  takes us closer to this goal. 

‘Although I no longer dwell on the  earthly plane, I am still myself and you are you. We always shall be.  And because the essence of our being is eternal and immortal, it is  impossible for us to die. I assure you I have not died. If anything, I  am more alive now than I ever was before because I am once more fully  aware of the most important part of me, my spirit and soul. You will  find the same when you join me, one of these days. As far as I am  concerned, whatever we have ever been to each other, that’s what we  still are. 

‘There is no need for our love to die because of my  departure. The infinite wisdom of the Divine has provided that, on the  contrary, through the experience of death human love grows stronger,  deeper and purer, if the souls involved so wish. To help this along, I  ask you to call me by my old familiar names. Let them be the well-known  words they always were and say them without effort. Speak to me the easy  way you used to do and let there be no difference in the sound of your  voice. And don’t put on a forced air of solemnity or sorrow, but enjoy  the jokes that made us laugh and express your amusement the way we  always did together. Play with me and smile at me. Think of me and pray  for me the way you always did. Never doubt for a moment that I can hear  you, that I feel your love and that I shall always be with you, wherever  you may have to go.'

From ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Some believe that faith is a second rate  option and many seem to think that religions can give people faith.  Yet, some of the most devout church-goers that ever came my way were  utterly bereft of faith, i.e. they had no trust in the goodness of life  whatever. To this day, I am wondering whether the reason why these  people go to church such a lot is that they are hoping that one fine day  they will find faith there. However, genuine and lasting faith cannot  be imparted by religions or anyone or anything else, because it is  something that has to grow from within. It makes no difference whether  one follows one of the religions of our world or none at all. The kind  of faith we are on the Earth plane to seek can only be found by living  our life and finding out that it really is a good and fair life from the  reactions of the world around us to our own actions. It is good and  right to seek the support of groups and to have some input into them,  but whoever they may be, they cannot give us faith.

From ‘Reflections On Faith’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The spirit of the living God dwells  within every cell and atom of everybody’s physical body. Equipped with  this knowledge and its prayers and devotions, every earthly self with  the help of its indwelling soul and spirit in the fullness of time  slowly but surely is meant to convert its vehicle for this lifetime into  a temple for the living God. The lower self rejoices as it becomes  aware that it is never alone, because God – in the form of our Highest  Self – is always with us. God has never left us and experiences  everything with us. When we suffer, God suffers with us; when we enjoy  ourselves, God does the same; and when we are healing, God is healing us  and with us. Best of all, because of the inner oneness of all life,  when we are healing, everything in the whole of Creation does the same.

From ‘Chiron – The Wounded Healer’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are the pioneers of the Aquarian Age  and many experiences are waiting for us that have never been tried  before on the earthly plane. One of them is androgyny. Although this is a  state we never lost on the inner spiritual levels of life, on the outer  earthly plane we are presented with totally new experiences and  challenges of quite a different kind. One of the most important features  of us and our world is that we all contain many puzzling dualities and  polarities and that our world is one of paradoxes. Some of these we  shall explore in more detail later in this part of the jottings, others  in future editions. 

For the moment, let us either become aware  of or remind ourselves – you alone know which option applies to you –  that we all contain feminine and masculine energies. This is because as  sparks of the Divine everything that is in God is also in us; therefore,  each one of is us both woman and man at the same time. For a very long  time we have looked towards others to make us whole, but it is coming  ever clearer that each one of us is already complete within themselves  and that, in fact, we are on our way back into wholeness. 

To be  whole and holy again is every soul’s final goal and destiny. This  requires taking possession of our other part, the inner man in women and  the inner woman in men. When that has been achieved we shall once again  be like the Angels and God; their feminine and masculine energies are  in perfect balance and harmony with each other. Like them, we too are  first and foremost spirit; the only difference between them and us is  that we are temporarily encased in matter. Thus on the one hand, we  belong to the world of matter and on the other one we are part of the  world of spirit and light. For as long as we remain clothed in our  physical bodies we belong to the Earth plane. However, this is only half  the story; the most vital part of us is our spirit and soul and our  true home is the world of spirit. Each time we leave one of our earthly  garments behind, we return to this world to rest and recover from the  stresses and strains of Earth life. 

From ‘All Life Is Evolution’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and  crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was  originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and  rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many  journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and  souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth life  presents. 

There is no point in fighting against this, as the  material and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is  compulsory and unavoidable because it is essential for our individual  and collective evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and  submit ourselves willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This  brings us much more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest  Forces than anything else. We have been granted the gift of another  lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with  them. 

From ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

‘Healers and Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

Sing no more ditties, sing no more
Of dumps so dull and heavy;
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

William Shakespeare
English poet, playwright and actor
1564-1616

Sigh no more, dear Ladies.
The patriarchy is definitely over
And with it the domination of the
Male forces of our world 
Over their feminine counterpart.
A golden age already is in full swing
That with the passing of time will
Establish in our world the total
Equality of the genders,
Peacefully and harmoniously
Both of them together will be 
Striving to serve the highest good 
And the greatest joy of all.

But if you have to sigh, dear Ladies,
Do so for those among the males of our species
Who are finding it hard to adjust to their new role
As equal partners of the women around them.
Tap into gift of the love and wisdom
You have inherited from the Great Mother.
Use it freely to teach the men 
You come into contact with 
How to treat all women with 
The respect they deserve as the 
Ones through whom life is given.

Aquarius 
2017

From ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Although the human spirit is eternal and  cannot be killed or harmed by anything or anyone, our souls can at  times be so suppressed and unloved that they almost perish. It is not  for nothing that the Jesus legend in St. Matthew 4:1-4 and St. Luke  4:1-4 both contain the identical warning – maybe for special emphasis:  ‘Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit, returned from the Jordan, and the  Spirit carried him away into the wilderness for forty days, so that he  might be tempted by the adversary. He did not eat anything in those  days. When they were over, at last he became hungry. And the adversary  said to him: ‘If you are the son of God, command this stone to become  bread.’ Jesus answered: ‘It is not by bread alone that man can live, but  by every word of God.’

 The above words belong to a dialogue  between Jesus and Satan, also known as the Tempter or the Devil. I see  the legend of the whole life and times of the Master Jesus as a metaphor  for humankind’s spirit self during its many sojourns through the  wilderness of the Earth plane. Satan is a symbolism for the untamed  desire nature of the earthly self, psychology calls this part ‘the id’.  This part of our nature seeks to dominate at all costs and is in never  ending pursuit of gratifying its own selfish wants. 

The  evolutionary pathway of our whole race demands from us, individually and  collectively, complete mastery of the Earth plane. To achieve this, it  is of the greatest importance that we become familiar with all parts of  our nature, so that we can take charge of them and learn how to master  and control them. This applies in particular to the desires and impulses  of our lower earthly self – a formidable task if ever there was one. To  get started, it’s crucial to become aware that we all contain a force  that at times is quite capable of behaving like a wild creature on the  loose, reacting to the slightest irritations by biting, kicking and  thrashing in all directions. 

Getting hold of and training this  part of our nature is up to us, until in the end it turns into a docile  work and saddle creature who willingly toils for us instead of against,  the way it frequently did in the past. For as long as this force remains  uncontrolled and left to its own devices it all too happily goes on the  rampage and manages to create havoc for us in our lives. Each has to  teach their own inner beast how to act like an amenable and enjoyable  companion, so that it can eventually carry us – and our whole world with  us – forwards and upwards into experiencing increasingly higher  dimensions of life.

From ‘Not By Bread Alone’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that each individual, every  country, planet and world has its own soul; this in turn is part of the  Great Soul, the Mother of all life. Because on the highest level of life  all is one, every individual soul, that of our world and all worlds are  evolving together. This confirms the truth of the saying: ‘What is done  for one is done for all.’ As well as being the memory bank of all our  experiences, soul is our feeling nature, the soft, sensitive, caring and  nurturing feminine aspect of both genders. Soul grows and develops  through the experiences of many lifetimes. As the feminine aspect of God  is conscious in women, they are usually more in touch with the world of  their feelings. Because this part is unconscious in men, it is much  harder for them to get in touch with it.

If you were to ask me:  ‘But how can one study one’s core, which is spirit? How can one study  the spirit?’ I would reply: I don’t think one can! We are not in this  life to study our spirit – the spirit just IS – it always has been and  will be; it is eternal immortal and indestructible. Nothing can hurt,  harm or damage it. Our soul is our soft sensitive feeling nature. Every  spirit, at the beginning of its epic evolutionary journey, needs to  build itself a soul, so it can begin to experience itself. Spirit, our  own, the same as the spirit of God is thought energy – abstract – it  cannot be seen. The spirit needs to create itself a world and a soul  through which this world can be felt and experienced through the world  of its feelings. That is why God created us, so we can be sent out into  the world, to experience and learn, so God – if you like – can get to  know Itself through us, Its creations. 

We are consciousness and  in truth, nothing on the Earth plane belongs to us, except the amount of  awareness we have found up to any given time. The purpose of all our  earthly sojourns has always been that we should grow in wisdom and  understanding. In its simplest forms, the spirit on the Earth plane  finds out that when we cut ourselves with a knife, we bleed and it  hurts. When someone speaks hurtful words to us, our soul bleeds and  hurts. Through climbing to the top of a tower or a wall and jump down from it can we discover that in our physical bodies we are unable to fly. 

As  we evolve and grow, Mother Earth does the same. Earthly life will never  be obsolete as such, but there will come the time when, having returned  to the world of spirit, we and the wise ones in charge of us can see  that that particular part of life no longer has anything to teach us.  Only then do we, our spirit and soul that is, know that we are ready to  move onto higher learning on different levels of life. We shall know it  when we see it. 

From ‘What Is Soul?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

From time to time the question arises:  ‘Why is our planet so over-crowded?’ I believe that this, like  everything else in this world, is happening for sound and wise reasons.  At the beginning of a new age, it makes a great deal of sense because in  this way opportunities are created for as many souls as possible to be  on the Earth plane. All of us are here to play our part in the process  of one age being born from an old one. Mother Earth herself is presently  going through a major transformation and for many of us this is  bringing with it our own spiritual rebirth and an initiation into a  higher level of existence. 

Birth is always a painful process and  this one is no exception. It too is accompanied by severe labour pains  and contortions. Look around you and see for yourself how just about  everybody is struggling with coming to terms with their lives, their  relationship with themselves and others. I believe this is because many  have brought their most ancient and difficult ones with them into their  present lifetime, in the hope that at last it will be possible to  resolve the outstanding issues between the people involved. 

Without  this no-one can move forwards and upwards on their personal  evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why wise ones make every effort to  conduct their lives in harmony with the Universal laws and willingly  respond to any other demands of the new age. To those who unhesitatingly  heed the call of God and the Angels, opportunities will be offered for  mending and healing such relationships and so clearing some of  their  most ancient Karmic debts.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Much progress is possible for those in  earthly life when they become aware of God’s true nature and their own,  as well as the meaning and higher purpose of their earthly existence.  This brings with it a renewed understanding that all life, not only that  of the Earth, is ruled by Cosmic laws. But until this happens,  humankind’s existence in physicality frequently appears to be  unnecessarily and pointlessly cruel, dark and threatening. Earthly  selves feel lost and lonely and that they have been placed in a cold and  nasty world – and all for what? 

In its state of ignorance of  the spiritual background of life, the pain of life’s sorrows,  limitations and hardships hits the small earthly self hard and it  suffers intensely. This is made worse by sneaking feelings that there is  some kind of an impersonal and unloving providence, who permits bad and  nasty things to happen to people and who inflicts them upon all and  sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason. A certain amount of relief  comes straight away when we find out about the Universal law of Karma  and that because of this law a justice of a very special kind is at work  in every life, and that there is a Divine justice that is so perfect  and fair that it is hard to grasp by humankind’s earthly mind. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every small kindness rendered to any of  God’s creatures is valuable and counts spiritually. And each time we  encounter someone in distress and our first reaction is to reach out and  offer a helping hand, we are true to our real nature. We are then  following the instinctive and intuitive reactions of our higher nature  instead of the urge of our small lower earthly self to turn away.  Through this our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this  life speeds up considerably. 

At times nothing can be done except  giving a distressed person a friendly smile, a few words of  encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on and/or a hug. When they  are lifted above and helped out of their present situation, even if only  in such small ways, the law of Karma sees to it that any kind of  thoughtfulness one fine day in some form or another returns to the one  who gave it. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life  finds its way back to us. In practical terms this means that help is  sure to come when we require it and everybody sometimes does. It may not  come about through the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and then only seemingly out of the blue. 

If you want to be happy in life,
Contribute to other’s happiness,
For any joy we give
Returns to our heart.
Goethe

From ‘Searching For Love And God’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In my view, there is nothing wrong with  us and our world. Each one of us was created in keeping with an idea  that exists in the mind of the Great Father of all life of the prototype  of a perfect human being. This means someone in whom all aspects of its  nature are functioning together harmoniously and peacefully the way  they are doing in God. We are not some kind of messy random appearance  or cosmic joke. Each one of us has been carefully placed in earthly life  so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the  way we are, because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and  wants us to be. 

The seed of perfection is within each one of us.  As Cicero, 106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate  and reflect the Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection,  they are merely particles of it.’ To help us bring forth this  perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we should  act in kind and loving ways and always give of our best. Through this  constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the  very core of our being into the outer self, until it has finally taken  over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that losing one’s faith is by  no means the disaster it may at first appear to be. In truth, it is a  good thing and spiritually quite desirable, because it is a signal from  our inner and Highest Self that our old belief was a superficial one and  therefore not really a faith at all. I have reason to believe that  something of this nature happened to me in one of my previous lifetimes.  That’s why I can tell you from firsthand experience that if you wind up  in this predicament, try not to be too sad or upset about it. Instead,  take heart, look beyond the end of your nose to the vast horizons of  Eternity and become aware that losing ones faith can be – and indeed is  meant to be – the first step towards finding some true and lasting inner  beliefs. This is going to be the kind that can no longer be shaken by  anything or anyone and that no-one will ever be able to take from you. 

The  way I understand the matter is that there are two types of faith. The  first one is a remnant from the outgoing Piscean Age, which was the age  of blind faith and of illusions. The suffering, disappointments and  disenchantment with the established order of the previous age are now  leading us and our world into the light of the Age of Aquarius. This is  an age during which Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly  into each one of us directly, through our inner connection with the  Source of our being. This knowledge is now waiting to pour into every  heart and soul that is open to receive it and that is the second type of  faith. Because we understand it from the very depth of our being,  rather than from our head alone, this is a faith that gradually grows  inside us. 

This kind of faith has nothing to do with blindness.  It is a deep inner trust that is solidly and securely founded in  knowledge and constantly reassures us from deep within the very core of  our being that we and our world will always be safe in the hands of God,  no matter what happens. Even when things seem to go wrong on the  surface, our innermost feelings will always help us to understand and  accept that whatever occurs is right. This is not as difficult as it may  sound, because we then appreciate that things always come to us so we  should learn something.

From ‘Losing Faith – Not A Disaster’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address,  which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne  Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but  that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness,  that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant,  beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You  are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world.  There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people  won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory  of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in  everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give  other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our  own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

Through  our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected  few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine  wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of  Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will  be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy  of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be  powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of  magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul.  Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and  leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The  purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the  whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place  for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as  channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows  onto the Earth plane. It guides each one of us through their intuition  into right thought, word and action. On our own we are nothing and can  do nothing. But as the energies of the Highest increasingly flow through  us, it is possible to gradually become an ever more powerful influence  in our world. All we have to do is to resist the temptation to use what  we find for self-glorification, but instead celebrating and glorifying  God’s infinite power, wisdom and love.

From ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As soon as we are guided by our own inner light, the living God and wise  one within, our earthly self no longer has any need for signs and  wonders. That’s the only power whose help we require because it is at  all times ready and willing to provide us with ideas for working our way  through whatever comes our way. The spiritual knowledge it brings us  provides us with a new understanding of God’s true nature, our own and  the processes of life in which we are involved. And the learning gained  from applying the wisdom we thus have gained is our own inner light,  which is steadily developing and growing  and intended to be shared with  those around us. 

In the final analysis, spiritually it isn’t  what we possess but what we are that truly matters. It’s not only what  we think and do, but how we live, not only with actions that can be seen  and words that can be heard, but how we do so in our hearts. That’s the  only thing that eventually dissolves the shackles that for a long, long  time keep human spirits and souls chained to the limitations of the  physical world.

 From ‘Letting Our Light Shine’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Know that you are a beloved child of the  Universe and that what you are presently going through is merely a  passing phase. Our life moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral in two and a half year circles and I guarantee that you will not  always feel the way you are doing now. God and the Angels, as well as  countless other spirit friends and helpers, invisible to earthly eyes,  have always been with every one of us. And because on the inner level of  life they are part of us, they know our troubles only too well. They  are willing to help us, but cannot do so unless someone asks for it. So,  why not have a go at reaching out to them and requesting their  assistance? Then sit back and observe what kind of form it may take. It  often comes in quite unexpected and miraculous ways. You will be  surprised, of that I am sure. 

Finding great joy and lasting happiness is the birthright of every human  being. In fact, the whole gamut of feelings we are capable of have to  be experienced by each one of us at some time, though not necessarily  all in the same lifetime. Wise ones appreciate that earthly life is  filled with rights. And they bear in mind that every right brings with  some kind of duty and that this includes the one of experiencing at some  stage of their development the depths of depravity, pain and suffering.  This is the only way we earthlings can get to know the difference  between the polar opposites of God’s nature and our own.
 
From  ‘About Pain And Sorrow’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_‘I sometimes react to making a  mistake as if I had betrayed myself. My fear of making a mistake seems  to be based on the hidden assumption that I am potentially perfect and  that if I can just be very careful I will not fall from heaven. But a  'mistake' is a declaration of the way I am, a jolt to the way I intend, a  reminder I am not dealing with the facts. When I have listened to my  mistakes I have grown.’_ Hugh Prather

The very nature of our  earthly education is that we do not always know in advance what is  expected from us and therefore what the right thing to do is. Yet, this  principle applies at all times, but most of all whenever we are ready to  venture forth into new experiences. While in physicality and  spiritually still the equivalent to young children at school, we are  bound to make mistakes. There is nothing wrong with that! Indeed, they  are good for us and we are meant to make them. There is no need to  become unduly upset over our errors, past or present ones. For one  thing, they teach our earthly self humility, a quality it is greatly in  need of. And for another, as long as we glean something valuable from  any experience, we are progressing and growing, giving our soul every  reason to rejoice.

By trying one or two – maybe three or four –  of the wrong things, the discomfort and/or pain they cause us in the end  guides us towards that which really is meant to be for us, and is  therefore good and right. That does not mean the other options we tried  were wrong! As they helped us in our search, they too were right at that  time for us and our development. Having established that something has  no value for us, we owe it to ourselves to search for what has. Clearly,  we needed every one of our ‘mistakes’ of the past. Each one of them has  helped us to grow into the one we are now, complete with all the  learning we have imbibed thus far. From it we are constantly drawing, consciously and unconsciously, to make our lives more agreeable and  easier to cope with. 

From ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Do you sincerely wish for our world to  become a more peaceful place? If so, the one thing you cannot do is to  sit on your behind and wait for a large hand to reach down from the  Heavens and wave a magic wand. Each one of us has to do their share of  bringing this kind of a world into being. To enable us to do this, first  of all we require a change of heart and consciousness and that can only  come about through looking at our world from the perspective of its  spirit background and with the perception of that realm. 

Every  human being’s eventually reaches this point of their development. It  then begins to dawn on us that the world of our dreams can and will not  happen on its own and that it can only do so when all of us are doing  our best to conduct  our lives in ever more peaceful ways. This  particularly applies to every one of our human relationships. As their  dynamics are of an extremely complex nature, they benefit from a closer  examination. 

To enable us to make the progress on our  evolutionary pathway that is every human being’s birthright, we first  need to recognise and accept that everybody has everything within, that  nobody is all good or all bad and that all of us are a diverse mixture  of many different things. Some people in our lives consistently cause us  problems of one kind or another and no matter how hard we try, they  will not go away. Wise ones take a good and honest look at themselves to  see what it is, on the outer as well as on the inner subconscious  level, that is trying to bring to their attention that something is in  need of change, so that things on the outer plane can improve.

From ‘The Dynamics Of Human Relationships And The Law Of Attraction’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are magnetic beings and the law of  attraction is at work in all life, including each one of us. This law  sees to it that humans can only draw into their orbit that which they  themselves are. Wherever we may find ourselves at any given time, that  is always the right place. We are there to integrate certain lessons and  the world around us can be used to help us find out what they may be.  The environment is designed to act like a mirror of our unconscious  inner self. At any given time it is doing its best to help us become  more whole by reflecting our inner world back to us.

That is why  we can only see in others what we ourselves are. Alas, rather than  living our less pleasant traits out, in a psychological process known as  projection we prefer to assign them to others, rather than owning up to  them ourselves. The world around us is always a reflection of the good  as well as the distasteful behaviour patterns of others, which in truth  are also our own. Nobody has any problems when it comes to integrating  and owning the good qualities that are on display in this way. But  having to deal with the less desirable and endearing ones is another  matter entirely. Irrespective of how objectionable any of them are, in  the process of becoming more whole it is essential that we own up to  them. Even if our psyche tries to hide them from our conscious  awareness, they are there nonetheless. This is proved by the fact that  we can recognise them in others whilst failing to see in them in us. 

If  our energies and characteristics were not so similar to the ones of  those who irritate and annoy us – including our nearest and dearest – we  would never have drawn a relationship with them into our lives, because  we would not have needed it. But, the way things have been thus far in  our evolutionary plan of life, we most certainly do. For as long as we  suffer intensely from the nastier character traces we observe in others,  we are receiving signals from the Universe that the same is tucked away  inside us, in our own subconscious, waiting to be released. 

From ‘The Dynamics Of Human Relationships And The Law Of Attraction’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of us is a precious and unique  being, an individual in its own right and by no means some kind of a  clone of our parents or other ancestors. Although we have come through  this family line onto the Earth plane, we are not of them. This we did  because their energies and educational requirement are compatible with  and similar to ours and because Karmic links from other lifetimes  connect us with each other. Yet, each has their own pathway to walk and  earthly lessons to learn. Because everybody has different sequences of  lifetimes with ever varying types of learning behind them, it is hardly  surprising that the perception of life of each one of us is somewhat  different from all others.

What makes us recognisable as human  beings is not merely the outer form of our physical body, but the inner  ability of thinking and making conscious decisions. It is being capable  of making mistakes and learning something from every experience, so that  we can do better next time we try. Through this we gradually grow in  wisdom and understanding. Although during the earliest stages of our  development as earthlings these aptitudes are still limited, they are  there – if only in seed form. We are still human beings, i.e. a human  spirit and soul who temporarily finds itself enclosed in the outer form  of a physical body and in a material world, which it does not understand. 

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The creature described in yesterday’s  posting, the same as every other human being, is a spark of the Divine, a  child of God who contains all characteristics of its Divine parents,  though at first only in seed form. The best and the worst is in all of  us. The higher and highest aspects of our nature take a long time before  they can come into the foreground of our consciousness and begin to  come alive and develop. Before this can happen, the lower and lowest  parts of our nature have to be explored and experienced with all its  consequences. 

That is how it comes about that we all view  everything that is in our earthly existence somewhat differently from  everybody else. There are as many variations on this theme as there are  souls and that includes those who presently dwell on the other side of  the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds. No two people  are exactly alike, not even identical twins. Although on the outside it  may be hard to tell one from the other, inside they are unique beings.  The Karma of no two people is identical, because we all have gone through different experiences and therefore reached a dissimilar evolutionary level.

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because we all have everything inside,  the very best and also the worst, we do well if once in a while we take a  deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self and ask the  age-old question: ‘Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fairest one of  all?’ Exterior appearances can be deceiving, as most people know by  now, but what lies behind someone else’s façade is none of our business –  much as we would sometimes like to find out. Yet, what lies behind ours  that is very much our concern and our task to explore. So, how does one  go about it? In truth, it’s simplicity itself, as the Universe in its  infinite wisdom and kindness is constantly providing, exactly for this  purpose, each and every one of us with the finest and biggest  looking-glass imaginable, and that is the whole of the world around us  and in particular its people. 

Astrology and especially our  birthchart can also be a great help when it comes to familiarising  ourselves with our hidden character traits and inner motivations, as  well as in which direction the predestined pathway through our present  lifetime is pointing. The Universe’s highest hopes and aspirations for  us are clearly marked by the sign and house position of the planets. The  Sun is of special importance as it represents the pull of our spirit  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In contrast to  this, the placement of the Moon by sign and house gives us clues about  what we were up to in our most recent sojourn on the Earth plane. Thus  the Sun and Moon between them reveal where we are coming from and going  to. 

The Ascendant is the outer mask through which we view the  world and those around us sees us. Without a time of birth neither the  Ascendant nor the house position of the planets can be assessed. Because  of the importance of both these parts, more than half of the  information that would otherwise be obtainable from anyone’s birthchart  is missing whenever the time of birth is unknown. It is worthwhile any  effort to try and find it.

From ‘Projection – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass*

_*




*_

When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world, for a day,
Just go to a mirror and look at yourself,
And see what you then have to say.

It isn’t our partner, children or friend,
Who judgement upon us must pass;
The one whose verdict counts most, in the end,
Is staring at us, from the glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the one in the glass says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please, not the rest!
We’re with ourselves, right up to the end,
And shall have passed our most dangerous, difficult test,
If the one in the glass still is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in the glass.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The love and wisdom of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, orchestrates and conducts  the wondrous symphony of life. With the help of the Angelic hierarchy  they are constantly guiding and protecting every one of Its creatures.  No-one is ever forgotten or left out. Mother Earth is but one of the  many physical manifestations of the Great Mother. Her wisdom and love  express themselves through the instinctive and intuitive behaviour of  all living things, plants and animals as much as human beings. This is  where they have their origin. As a result nothing in the whole of  Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

The  feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine trinity is the Goddess.  She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing force  behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during  migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal  kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the  expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as  well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her  creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not  enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She  instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it  is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

From ‘The Porcupine Fable’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every experience that comes our way is a  test to establish which level of spiritual maturity our soul has  reached. The way we react to the people and events in our lives reveals  this more than anything else. This lifetime is an extra special one for  everybody because it presents all of us with many opportunities for  finding some true enlightenment through being initiated into the higher  and highest mysteries of life. Having a much better idea of God’s nature  and our own, we can see for ourselves that this is highly unlikely to  consist of what the Buddhists call Nirvana. 

Each one of us  contains God’s energies and they are of a dynamic and expansive nature.  They are ceaselessly creating, bringing new worlds into being and  destroying old ones that have outlived their usefulness. What in the  Buddha’s time would still have been understood as a state of total and  utter bliss, to us and our world, to God-like creative beings, as in  truth we all are, surely would be more like Hell than Heaven on Earth. 

To  my mind, human souls find their greatest enlightenment when they become  aware that all life – including their own – is subject to Universal  laws. Of particular relevance here are those of evolution and of Karma.  From the moment we become aware of these laws, the Universe places the  tool for our own redemption and that of our world into everybody’s own  hands. It stands to reason that if we endeavour to give of the good and  the best we are capable of, nothing but more of the same can in due course return to us. 

From ‘Where Is The Kingdom Of God?’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## HorseDragon

In my life:

I am captivated by beauty, and I have faithfully sought for the truth all my life. I have come to know that beauty is not a rare thing, and that truth is a matter of perception. 

​ 
In these things I have found myself, and I have accepted others. There can be no universal utopia as long as we are human, but there can be beauty and joy in the small sphere of influence within which we live our daily lives. In the end, it is the only perspective of truth and beauty we can know, and we can know it well. It is enough for me, and it is more than I could have hoped for.

_Like a bird on the wire
Like a drunk in a midnight choir
I have tried in my way to be free.
_~ _Bird on the Wire_, Leonard Cohen


----------



## Aquarius

The Angels and Masters together with  countless groups of ordinary spirit helpers are our guardians, keepers  and nursemaids in the world of light. Under the command of the Great  Father/Mother they are constantly watching over our progress, ever ready  to assist whenever one of us is in need of it. Their helping hands,  invisible to earthly eyes, are always reaching out to us. All we have to  do is ask for their help. As soon as one of us has done this, that  person begins to learn how to follow their guidance and walk with them.

The  Great Mother’s way of teaching us, Her beloved children of the Earth,  the gift of self-mastery has always been through allowing each one of us  to learn from their own experiences. The road of spiritual mastery  starts with taking charge of every part of our being and ends with  freely and willingly practising self-mastery and self-discipline. And  when after the lessons of Saturn in Capricorn and the tenth house, we  arrive in the next sign and house, Aquarius and the eleventh, Saturn has  by no means left us. The planets energies and the Angels in charge of  them stand guard at the sign’s gateway to ensure that none of us can  come anywhere near the Aquarian spiritual freedom until we truly have  become masters of every aspect of our nature.

High on the list of  things to be shed from our consciousness are the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions that still abound in our world. Each one of  them is waiting to be replaced by our own truth, i.e. that which the  living God within tells us is true, good and right for us, now – even  though it may not be for anyone else. As pioneers of a new age we have  to be prepared that our truth may not yet match anyone else’s beliefs.  Those we come into contact with may not yet understand what we have to give. 

From ‘Saturn – The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God’s kingdom is an inner state of  consciousness. It never was or will be a place to which anyone goes on a  physical plane of life. It’s the realisation that on every level of  life and in all lifeforms the Creator’s consciousness is present. The  corollary of this is that our physical bodies are as much part of God as  their indwelling spirits and souls. And whatever is in God is also in  us and as above, so below applies throughout the whole of Creation. And  because on the inner level of life there is no separation between  anything, God is as much part of our physical bodies as being our  highest spiritual consciousness. 

The awakening of the Divine  spark of the Christ Spirit manifests itself through a constantly  increasing love to do that which is good and right. This proves to the  wise ones in charge of our spiritual development in the background of  earthly life that we really are willingly following our inner guidance,  the living God within, not merely saying so. Lip-service is no good  where spiritual matters are concerned. Everything has to be for real.  This ensures that, whenever we are in need of support of any kind and  ask God and the Angels for it, without specifying what form it should  take, it unfailingly comes. 

The Angels in their role of Divine  messengers are utterly dependable and trustworthy. As executors of the  great plan of life , they are familiar with the Great Father/Mother’s  will. Following their instructions, they are showing each one of us our  place in this plan. Part of their work is helping us to find the special  task during the transformations of the Aquarian Age that has been  assigned to us. Having been taught by our own life’s experiences that  it’s safe to trust implicitly that whatever guidance we receive from them intuitively will always be good and right, we do not find it hard to say: ‘Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine.’

From ‘Where Is The Kingdom Of God?’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the English theologian and  historian the Venerable Bede, ca. 673-735 AD, who wrote about his work  on the books of Ezra and Nehemiah: ‘In the treasure of the prophets God  has equipped me with the gift to not only embrace things old, but also  to find new things that are hidden behind the veil of the old, so they  can be brought forth for the use of my fellow citizens.’ 

Having reached the Age of Aquarius, we need to find a new understanding  of the nature of God, the role of our own and our world’s existence in  the great scheme of life. To enable us to do this, we should not shy  away from asking ourselves some searching questions. After six thousand  years of the patriarchy  and the horrors it brought with it, the most  urgent query of all to my mind is: ‘Is there a God?’ Can there be One  and if there is a supreme being, what might Its nature be? Who am I and  what is my relationship with It? Considering the sheer endless catalogue  of terrifying things that have been happening in our world for such a  long time and are doing so to this day, can there really be a God who  loves us and cares for us? If there were one, why could He not put an  end to the endless catalogue of miseries of earthly life? Why has He not  made our world a more peaceful place but instead is constantly making  things worse for so many?’

As our understanding of the concept of God did not stop any of these  events from taking place, the only logical conclusion one can come to is  that God must be something different than we were made to believe by  the religions of the past. But what? Did we go wrong somewhere and lost  our way? The simple answer is: we did not do anything of the kind  because God’s great plan of life for our world decreed that this is how  we should be taught the value of peace, truth and honesty and the other  qualities of the Aquarian Age. They are appearing in our world through  ever more of us endeavouring to bring forth the finest and noblest  qualities of their own Christ nature. Even in the meanest of characters  who ever walked the Earth they are slumbering and will burst into bloom  when for them the time is right for this to happen. 

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_
​Thou  art the only one who knows what tests and trials my soul still needs to  endure until the balance of my spiritual account has been restored to  wipe out my failures and wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that  the obstacles I am still encountering are not punishments of some kind,  but were created by my thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and  previous ones. I forgive myself for this and take responsibility for  the things I am still struggling to resolve. I understand that any  sickness of the human physical body and mind are indications of an  underlying sickness of soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal  every aspect of our being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in  Thy light and breathe out Thy love for the blessing and healing of all  of Creation. In this day and every day, grant me Thy help and guidance,  in all I say and do. Please, give me Thy strength and courage so that I  may triumphantly overcome the things that are still troubling me. My  whole being is crying for Thee to come to my rescue, to heal me and  re-birth me into my true Divine nature, to once again be a fully  conscious child of Thine, the way I once was and on the inner level of  life never stopped being. Through the difficulties I am experiencing you  are teaching me to take better care of myself in mind, body, spirit and  soul. I thank Thee for this most gracious lesson.

May these  struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing abilities,  so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I have  recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they, with  Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of these  days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift for  our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength  and wisdom to rise above the desires and temptations of my small earthly  self. Deliver me from the evil of the dark thoughts and feelings that  try to keep me from reaching out for Thee and Thy goodness. By learning  to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine guidance and protection, help me to  shed my fears and doubts, so that I may follow in total trust wherever  Thou leadest me. And whenever the feelings of my earthly self threaten  to overwhelm me, knowing  that they are not the work of the devil but  that of my frightened earthly self, grant me the gift of Thy strength to  say to this part of me: ‘It’s all right, calm down.’ Help me to rise  above the lower aspects of my being and bring forth, from deep within  me, my own Christ nature, so it can show me how to do that only that  which is for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.

Extract from ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’

‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

My dear children of the Earth, for you  there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of  spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the  great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective  consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and  expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all  matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by  its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has  come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture  of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the  mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your  world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes  it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking  down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They  all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a  valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts  with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all  its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how  each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never  intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into  your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As  it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that  transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues;  that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new  one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the  scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time.  Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The more your perception of life changes  and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your  present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to  recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in  the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are  concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good  shepherds in the world of light. Being responsible for guiding and  protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they  diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of  spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed,  they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of  distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are  presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in  the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that  previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you  together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life,  has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you  advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware  that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To me, God is the Universe, the  Universal life force, whichever name for it you prefer. ‘Call Me by any  name and I will be there’. Alas, many still refuse to accept that there  is a Divine force behind the whole of the created world that brought  everything into being, has always been supporting and maintaining it,  and forever will do so. For these people the big bang theory of the  origin of the Universe * appears to be proof that there is no Creator.  They seem to draw the conclusion that if the Universe came into being  through an abrupt expansion of energy and matter, that it happened  perchance and quite on its own. And that, to them, does away with the  need for a Creator. 

If that is your belief too, take a good look  around you and then tell me please, how could there be so many  intricate different species of life on our beautiful planet alone,  unless they had lovingly been designed and created by some great artist?  Do you seriously believe that the big explosion, the bang, and all of  this happened by sheer accident? Or do you, like me, feel deep within  that there is a Great architect and designer of life who safely holds  the threads of the whole of Creation in Its loving hands, that it cannot  be any other way?

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Young and inexperienced souls frequently  feel they always have to be doing something. But in truth the  conservation of energy is of the greatest importance in our daily lives.  Whenever things go wrong, we are tempted to rush hither and thither  trying to put things right, maybe feeling that it does not really matter  what we do, as long as we are doing something. Wise ones, however, know  that the best way of reacting to difficult situations is by calmly and  steadily making contact with the living God within, their inner  connection with the eternal and everlasting source of life and strength.  Any time of day or night it is ready to advise us about the best way of  going about anything.

From ‘Tree Of Life Blossoms’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Personally, still working on the wise part...I whole 
heartedly agree, from my experience, 
God is always available.


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Personally, still working on the wise part...I whole heartedly agree, from my experience, God is always available.



Not only that! God is as much part of us as we are part of God. That's why when we suffer, God suffers with us. And each time we laugh and smile, God does the same. Such is the nature of God and also our own because we are sparks of the Divine.


----------



## Aquarius

Meditation can be practised every day by  contemplating the beauty and wonder of God’s Creation and the wisdom  and love that brought it into being and maintains it. In moments like  that our own heart and soul are vibrating in harmony with the love and wisdom, peace and kindness for all life of the Great Father/Mother.

From ‘Tree Of Life Blossoms’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Universal Christ, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, with the help of  the Angels and Masters of the spirit realm once brought us the Jesus  legend and the message: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life.’ Even  though it was misunderstood for a long time, the meaning of this message  for us and our world always has been: ‘I am the I am. I am as much part  of you as you are part of Me. I am the living God within you, who knows  the way of all things and the answers to all your questions. I am the  truth, the love and the life within you.’ The same voice is now telling  us: ‘Rejoice, beloved children of the Earth, for at present ever more of  you are waking up into the awareness of their true nature and Mine.  This helps them to realise that in truth they are a spark of Me and that  the essence of their being is spirit and soul and therefore eternal and  immortal like Me.’ 

From ‘Tree Of Life Blossoms’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Whenever someone has created something  unpleasant, negative and maybe downright evil, what kind of a world  would ours be if someone else took the responsibility for it and made  the resulting Karma go away by waving some kind of a magic wand, just  because we say: ‘I believe Jesus exists.’ It wouldn’t even have to be  true, but if it were possible, the whole thing would be one giant  copout. Yet, spiritually there is no such thing. Everything has to be  for real and carried out with the right intentions behind it. Pretending  to be or do something we do not feel and are convinced of is no good  and doesn’t count. Life moves round and round in circles and whatever we  send out creates an impression in the ethers and our spiritual ledger.  No good, kind and loving thought or word is ever wasted. They return to  us in some way, but so do all nasty and unloving ones. 

Everything  that comes back to us was created by us and not inflicted by some  unkind and unloving higher force or fate. At the end of each lifetime we  return into the world of light for rest and recuperation. When this has  been attended to sufficiently, as soon as we feel strong enough  together with the wise ones in charge of us we ourselves decide how far  we may be able to get during our next earthly sojourn with the resolving  of outstanding issues and see how far we can get with repaying of  karmic debts. Within the framework of our ongoing evolutionary  development a suitable pathway along the route of the life lessons that are next in line for us is chosen. 

From ‘The Law Of Karma’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Ignorance of the Cosmic laws never could  protect anyone against living with the consequences of every one of  their thoughts, words and actions. The flow of our life changes  dramatically and the ultimate destiny of requiring no further earthly  lifetimes is approached much more rapidly when we have reached spiritual  adulthood and are aware of the presence of these laws. Because we then  have grown strong enough to accept our responsibilities and duties as a  spark of the Divine, the true meaning of the Jesus story makes a lot of  sense to us. Now we understand that the only way Christ could ever save  and redeem any human being is when that person’s earthly self becomes  aware of its own Christ nature, takes possession of and develops it.  This we do when we freely and willingly conduct our lives in a manner  that is worthy of one of God’s children of the Earth. In this process  the higher aspect of our being gradually absorbs its lower counterpart,  the small earthly self, into itself. With the passing of time the two  parts together evolve into a Christed one in their own right.

From ‘The Law Of Karma’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Darwin, Newton’s and Einstein are living  proof that scientists can also be mystics and that a mystic does not  have to be a person who functions through their feminine side only, and  that scientists do not have to work exclusively with either the  masculine or the feminine aspect of their nature. That no doubt is why  the results of the work of the three above named ones could remain as  influential as it is to this day. I believe that as earthlings none of  us can become truly inspired until finally the masculine and feminine,  higher and lower parts of our nature have been brought together and are  functioning harmoniously and peacefully together as one, the way they do  in our Creator.

Nothing truly worth having in the arts,  sciences, mysticism and all other human fields of endeavour has ever  been achieved on the Earth plane without someone’s sacrifices, hard work  on many levels of their being, blood, sweat and tears, often literally  and not just metaphorically speaking. When asked how he worked, Einstein  replied: ‘I grope.’ On another occasion he confessed: ‘I think and  think for months and years. Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false.  The hundredth time, I am right.’ This is because after toiling for  months and years on end and wrestling with a scientific problem, the  same as in any other field of endeavour, the solution may come to us  when we least expect it in a flash of inspiration that has its origin in  the highest. Einstein, as well as Darwin and Newton, may have been  spiritually sufficiently advanced to humbly accept that the touch of  genius that crowned their work was not achieved by their earthly self,  but that they were merely acting as channels through which the genius of  the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the Highest levels of  life could flow.

No pain, no gain. No cross, no crown. No sweet without sweat. Success  never comes easily. There is no pleasure without pain or as the American  inventor Thomas Alva Edison once put it: ‘Genius is ninety-nine percent  perspiration and one percent inspiration!’ The manifold expressions of  this rudimentary fact shows that once it was well known to everybody  that before one could expect anything out of life, one had to have  plenty of input into it. The Universal laws see to it that unless  someone has sufficient positive input into it, that person has no right  to expect a great deal out of it. Why is it that so many to this day,  especially among the young, do not seem to be aware that life is a gift  from the Universe, who owes us nothing, while we owe it everything? 
From ‘No Inspiration Without Perspiration’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Posted in error. Please accept my apologies and if possible, remove this item. Many thanks.


----------



## Aquarius

When things are at their worst, a  positive inner attitude towards life and the experiences that come our  way empowers us to view any kind of situation from a different  perspective. When we understand that Earth life is a place of learning, a  school, we recognise that every experience is a lesson of some kind.  The Universe in its infinite wisdom gives it to us, so that we may learn  something from it and grow, thus fulfilling the purpose of our earthly  existence. The law of life is love. The more we express our true nature  and live in keeping with God’s law, the more our earthly self unites  itself with our spirit and soul. The more we grow Heaven-tall, the  closer we come to the heart of God. 

This approach to life can  turn any seemingly negative experience into a positive one and out of  something apparently evil can come a great deal of good. During our  darkest hours and the times of our greatest trials this kind of thinking  enables us to unfold our spiritual wings. The parts of God’s sacred  wisdom and knowledge we have gained up to any given moment helps us to  lift ourselves above any kind of situation and perceive its value within  the greater picture. When we thus look at life with the glorious vision  of God and the Angels, it becomes easy to recognise the wise and loving  purpose that lies behind all happenings on the Earth plane.

Every  life has to have its trials and tribulations, without them we simply do  not learn and our consciousness cannot expand. Bearing all this in  mind, whenever future adversities come your way, ask yourself: ‘How  shall I handle this? What would I like to be? A carrot, an egg or a  coffee bean that is flavoursome and aromatic, enriched by the wisdom and  understanding I am going to find on this part of my life’s journey?’  The choice is always ours.

To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane and that in the course of many  lifetimes.’

From ‘The Carrot, The Egg And The Coffee Bean’

‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the American journalist  Charles Bishop Kuralt, 1934-1997: ‘It’s beneficial for our individual  and collective mental and spiritual wellbeing to remind ourselves  frequently that our whole world is not in flames and that there are  people in our world besides politicians, entertainers and criminals, who  are doing good things.’ And that’s how many small people in many small  places doing small things can and indeed do change our world. I am  convinced that there is much more goodness than evil in our world. It’s  just that people prefer to do good things quietly in the background and  therefore draw little attention.

From ‘Santa’s Retirement’

‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Changing The World*_
Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘The most powerful one of the Divine  characteristics is love. It is the greatest power of all in the whole of  Creation which in end is going to move the mountains of unfaith that  still exist in your world and change them into even higher ranges of  faith and trust. In the fullness of time it conquers all evil by  absorbing its energies into its own and converting them into blessing  and healing energies for all life. 

‘The same happens to you in  the process of bringing forth and developing the higher aspects of your  nature. The lower ones are gradually soaked into the higher ones and  this continues until they have gone from you forever. This is the  esoteric meaning of St John 1:29 ‘The next day he saw Jesus coming to  him and said: ‘Behold, the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the  world!’ As you know by now, Jesus is a symbol of humankind’s higher  nature. He could never have taken the sins of the world from anyone for  the simple reason that he never existed. 

‘In the fullness of  time each one of you has to evolve into a lamb of God. And that is the  esoteric truth behind Isaiah 11:6 ‘In that day the wolf and the lamb  will live together, and the leopard will lie down with the baby goat.  The calf and the yearling will be safe with the lion, and a little child  will lead them all.’ Humankind’s animal nature with all its untamed  desires and urges is are the wolf, the leopard and the lion. The lamb is  a symbolism for its Christ nature and the little child leading them is  the Christ seed which eventually awakens in every human heart.

‘The  Christ love lacks all interest in dominating others and dictating to  people what they should believe or not, the way the religions of the  past have been doing. Some of them are still trying to maintain this  practice, but in due course they too will have to accept that spiritual  knowledge evolves and grows the same as everything else in God’s  Creation. This applies to all spiritual teachings that were given  earlier. None of them were intended to be unchangeable and like set in  concrete. Included in this is the wisdom the Angels have been presenting  through us more recently and will continue to give.

From ‘The Coming Of The Lamb Of God’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Living God Within*_

If you search for me in Christmas,
You need to look towards a special star.
You’ll not find me in Bethlehem,
Cos I’m just where you are.

You may not be aware of me
Amid the celebrations.
You’ll have to look to the Highest Star
Beyond earthly decorations.

But if you take a moment
From your list of things to do
And listen to your heart, you’ll find
I’m waiting there for you.

You’re the one I want to be with,
You’re the reason that I came,
And you’ll find me in the stillness
As I’m whispering your name.

I am the small still voice of your conscience,
Your inner guidance, the living God within,
Who knows the answers to all your questions
And never leads you astray.

Lori Ciccanti
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To this day there are many in our world  who steadfastly refuse to accept that there is a Divine force behind the  whole of the created world, as it is presently known to us. The big  bang theory of the origin of the Universe to them presents an obstacle  in the way of understanding its true nature, which can only be found  when one has learnt to peer into the background of the higher and  highest spiritual dimensions of life. Because our scientists believe  that the Universe came into being through a sudden appearance and  expansion of light and matter, many people seem to draw the conclusion  that this does away with the need for a Creator because all of it  happened perchance and quite on its own.

Should that be your  belief too, take a moment or two and have a good look around you. Then  please tell me, how could there be so many intricate and sophisticated  forms and expressions of life on this our beautiful planet alone? How  would this be possible if they had not been lovingly created by some  great designer and artist? And anyway, the big bang was by no means some  kind of vast explosion, as the name suggests to the layperson. It is  thought that there was a sudden release and outflowing of energy into  space. Does anyone seriously believe that this could have happened by  sheer accident and appeared out of nowhere? 

Yes, the big bang  was caused by natural forces, but who or what in your view are these  forces, if not the Life Force itself, known as God to some? Doesn’t this  Creator constantly manifest itself and its wisdom in millions of  different ways in all that is in the created world, not merely in ours?  If it is not the wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother that makes  all animals, flowers and trees grow and decay, the same as we human  beings do when our time on the Earth plane is up? Who is and who makes  the wind blow, the Sun shine and the rain fall?

The law of cause  and effect or the law of Karma is at work behind quite literally  everything in the whole of Creation. This law knows neither rewards nor  punishments, merely consequences. It explains why anything that happens  can only be there because it has first been thought of by someone. That  includes the big bang. It is a well known fact by now that thought is  the most powerful force of all. Placed in the right hands, especially  God’s, it can and does create and destroy whole worlds at will. This  same power has always been at work in each one of us. Learning to  harness and master this energy is our task and has to be practised until  it has become our servant, instead of running us, our life and destiny  for us. 

Nothing in our world and all others happens per chance  and on its own, or without the will of the Great Father/Mother and their  child, the true only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal  Christ. The Son is the light of all lights, the Sun above, beyond and  behind every one of the stars and suns in the whole of Creation. It is  the Highest Star and the greatest Light through whom the life in all  worlds is given by the Father/Mother.

From ‘The Power Behind The Big Bang’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Universal Life Force, Father/Mother  of all life, known as God to many, thinks and experiences itself through  the worlds and the creatures it brings into being, including us. Any  Eureka moments we enjoy on the Earth plane in truth are Its gifts. All  humankind’s creative ideas have their origin in this source, although  many like to think of them as their own. Ideas transmit themselves as a  thought to the feminine and passive Earth and Water element, to which we  and our world belong, both genders alike. Through the power of thought  the positive and masculine Air element adds to whatever already is in  existence or still is in the process of being created or un-created, as  the case may be. 

God’s ideas and thoughts are constantly flowing  into every aspect of physical life, including us and our bodies of  clay, made from Earth and Water. Thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation and the thought processes transmit the creator’s  ideas, including those that come to you and me, to our feminine and  receptive bodies of clay and our emotional water bodies and soul, where  the memories of all previous lifetimes as well as the present one are  stored. As all life is in God’s image, the same as everything else, each  one of us is being shaped and modelled into what our Creator thinks of  Him/Herself to be. By the power of Its intellect and thought processes  the God models Its image into whole worlds and all its creatures and  other lifeforms. God is the idea and thought and everything that is  visible to our earthly eyes is the Goddess – and every cell and atom of  it is imbued with the spirit of the whole and indivisible Divine  Trinity.  

From ‘The Big Bang’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Symbolisms and metaphors have always  been the language with which the spirit world communicates with  humankind. From the earliest beginnings of its existence on the Earth,  those who are taking care of you and your world on the highest levels of  life have been using this mode to convey their ideas, thoughts and  truths to you. At the start of your earthly education you are still  unable to recognise what all symbolisms for what they truly and you  cannot yet grasp their meaning. But as you progress on the evolutionary  pathway, the gift of interpreting them gradually comes to us. From  within your own being it unfolds and slowly provides you with an ever  clearer vision of the spiritual aspects of life. It brings the gift of  true clairvoyance and that is an understanding of the esoteric meaning  of symbols and the spiritual truths behind all aspects of earthly life.

In  the course of the Aquarian Age ever more of you are going to develop  the ability to recognise the esoteric meaning of the symbolisms that for  such a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the  myths and legends of your world. This has always applied to every one of  the belief systems that ever existed and therefore also to the Jesus  legend. It is the tale of a spiritual Master’s life and a demonstration  of how all human beings eventually have to conduct their lives. It was  given by the Angels and Masters in charge of your world for wise  educational purposes and by My will and wishes. And it is with full  intention that young and inexperienced souls should at first take the Jesus legend literally.

As  far as the sacred texts of your world are concerned, as time went by it  was inevitable that many misunderstandings and misinterpretations –  intentionally and otherwise – crept into them and have stayed to this  day. There is no need to begrudge any of this because all of it has been  grist to the mill of your race’s evolutionary development. The  misunderstandings provided invaluable teaching aids for your earthly  education, when you, My beloved children, were placed there one lifetime  after another. 

From ‘God’s Chosen People’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Sooner or later every one of you reaches  the point when the bottle and spoon feeding of spiritual knowledge of  the past that may or may not be true, fails to satisfy you. When you  have had enough of lies and deceptions, you go in pursuit of My truth.  The ways of the past have served their purpose when your soul at last is  filled with a great hunger and thirst for the truth and nothing but the  truth. Your longing for it turns into the incentive that in the end  propels each one of you forward on your predestined path of evolving  into a seeker of wisdom and truth. Each has to do this in their own  right and eventually has to find their own understanding of life and  learn how to work things out for themselves. 

My truths do not change, but your perception and understanding of them  does and has to, in the long course of your evolutionary journey. To  find this out for yourself is why I never intervened in past ages when  anyone falsified and corrupted parts of my truth when it was given to  your world in many different forms. It has always been possible to  interpret My truths in many different ways. The degree of truth you pass  on to others is a measure of your spiritual integrity and loyalty, to  Me, yourself, the people around you and your whole world. And that is by  far the best way of testing someone’s present evolutionary state. 

Because each one of you, in the fullness of time, has to find their own  way back to Me and into the awareness of their own Divine nature, in  past ages the Angels never told you: ‘Things are so and so!’ They gave  you symbolisms and metaphors instead, so you should interpret them. The  Age of Aquarius is changing this because ever more of you have become  sufficiently evolved to tune the receiver/transmitter station of their  earthly minds into My frequencies, to receive My wisdom and truth  directly from Me, the Source of your being.

From ‘God’s Chosen People’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many of the deep esoteric meanings  contained in the legends and fables of your world had to remain hidden  from your understanding for a long time. And as reading and writing for  the common people is a fairly recent development in your world, the  doors were open wide to all manner of divergences from My truth.  Humankind’s task has always been the unravelling of the mysteries of  life, but to enable you to do this you first need to come to terms with  the fact that in truth life is an ongoing process and uninterrupted  flow. Ideas and concepts of this nature can only by grasped by those who  are willing to look beyond the ends of their noses and lift their  vision to the higher and highest realities of life. 

Your  understanding then enables you to go in search of My wisdom behind the  surface words of every legend your world has ever known. By deciphering  their symbolisms you can find a fresh understanding of their meaning.  You can then see for yourself that the mythological heritage of all the  cultures of your world is one vast storehouse of My wisdom and  knowledge, and that many of their symbols contain messages that can  speak to you to this day.

The higher you climb up the spiritual  mountain into the full light of your oneness with Me, the more easily  you will be able to discern that the tales and legends that surround  even the most venerated ones of the teachers, who are believed to have  acted as My channels, in truth belong to the realms of mythology and not  of history, because they never were based on historical facts. 

From ‘God’s Chosen People’

​ ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

In times gone by there was no other way  of explaining to us earthlings the underlying higher purpose and meaning  of our earthly existence than with the help of symbolisms and  metaphors. Now, however, we are ready for the truth and nothing but the  truth. And you can rely on it that it will always come your way from me.  The way I see and understand things that’s my truth. Whether any of it  can become part of our truth depends on how your inner guidance responds  to it. 

First in line in our search for truth is the birth of  the Christ child. This event is a metaphor for the awakening of the  Divine spark that for a long time dwells in every human soul as a tiny  glow of love that would never leave us. The creation of every individual  God’s child of the Earth is conceived on the highest levels of life,  i.e. it emerges from the heartmind of the Great Father. This process has  nothing to do with our earthly existence until we into our first  lifetime as a physical being on the Earth plane. 

God, the  Father, is the masculine active and outgoing aspect of the Divine  Trinity. Astrologically speaking it belongs to the Fire and Air  elements. Fire is the creative fire of God’s ideas which are transmitted  by thought, the realm of Air, to the Great Mother, the Goddess. She is  the Father’s feminine, passive and receptive counterpart, represented by  the elements Earth and Water. Their only born Son/Daughter is the  Spirit of the Universal Christ, of whose light every lifeform from the  highest to the lowest has been created.

From ‘The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In the New Age all religions will go  from our world and that for the simple reason that there will no longer  be any need for them. Considering how much misery and suffering they  have brought and still are doing to this day, this gives us plenty of  grounds for rejoicing. 

Have you ever asked yourself, as I have:  ‘What does religion actually mean?’ In its original sense religion  signified the respect for what is sacred and the reverence for the Gods.  The word stood for an obligation and the bond between humankind and the  Gods. It is derived from the Latin religiō, the ultimate origins of  that word are obscure. One possibility is an interpretation traced to  Cicero, connecting lego ‘read’, i.e. re – like in again – plus lego in  the sense of ‘choosing’, ‘going over again’ or ‘considering carefully’. 

Modern  scholars such as Tom Harpur and Joseph Campbell apparently favour the  derivation from ligare ‘bind, connect’, probably from a prefixed  re-ligare, i.e. re – again – + ligare or ‘to reconnect,’ which was made  prominent by St. Augustine, following the interpretation of Lactantius.  The medieval usage alternates with order in designating bonded  communities like those of monastic orders. We hear of the religion of  the Golden Fleece or a knight of the religion of Avys.

Isn’t it  sad that the teachings of the religions of our world and the Christian  ones in particular contain such a rich store and diversity of gems of  spiritual truth and that to this day far too many of them are still  misunderstood and misinterpreted? What a pity that the spiritual  progress of so many of the remaining religions is unnecessarily hampered  by too narrow a field of vision. 

Fortunately, there have always  been groups and associations on both sides of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two worlds, who were and still are genuinely working  with the Highest levels of life for the blessing and healing of us and  our world. With hindsight it is easy to see that what those who failed  to pursue this aim did not understand that true religion is a matter of  the heart and never had anything to do with dogma and creed. The only  concern of true religion is the re-establishment and reinforcement of  humankind’s heart relationship with our Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.

From ‘The Natural End Of All Religions’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Through the Old Testament’s prophet  Isaiah 43: 18-19 I told you: ‘Remember not the former things and do not  consider the things of old. Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall  spring forth and you shall know it. I will even make a way in the  wilderness and rivers in the desert.’ This was My announcement that the  time would come on the Earth plane when I will make a new way for Myself  and humankind’s belief in Me in the wilderness of earthly life and  rivers in the desert of human consciousness. That time is now!

As  you know by now, the Aquarian Age is the age of spiritual wisdom and  truth that comes directly from Me. Past beliefs were of the mind, but  the New Age is bringing you a fresh approach to matters of faith. There  is now coming to your world a new religion, which is of the heart and  free from the chains and shackles of all false beliefs and prejudices.  Many of them crept in through the back door in the form of  misunderstandings and misrepresentations that were caused by humankind’s  low evolutionary level at that time, and the lack of spiritual  comprehension this brought with it. As there are also false concepts  that blatantly marched in through the front door, we shall return to  this theme later.

Whenever you  read the Scriptures of the olden days now, bear in mind that all  interpretations of My wisdom have always been limited by the degree of  spiritual awareness of the ones through whom they were given. This also  applies to those who translated My teachings into languages other than  those in which they first appeared. The outcome of any of these efforts  also largely depends on the translator’s perception of the world they  are living in. This was as true for the scribes of long-gone eras as it  still is for modern writers, through whom My inspiration now flows and  through whom I express Myself. The scribes of yesteryear were the modern  writers of their time; in some cases the same souls played that role in  different lifetimes.

From ‘The Beliefs Of Past Ages’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Because your life, the same as  everything else in the whole of Creation, is governed by spiritual laws,  you have no need to worry about anything or to be anxious and afraid.  God knows your needs and it certain experiences are still necessary in  your life, you may find it helpful to know that they are sent by the  love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life. So, hold up your  head, walk tall and affirm: ‘This is helping me to grow in wisdom and  understanding. Because I am one with God and will always be safe,  nothing destroy me.’ 

‘At all times, make an effort to think  constructively. Know that in truth the future holds only good and not  evil and that even the last of the things that presently threaten your  world so darkly will pass by. They too will soon be a thing of the past  and forgotten. Thinking this way protects you against attracting  negative people and things into your orbit. If another sorrow has to be  endured by you, remind yourself that a sorrow can be like a rainy day  when the light of the Sun eventually breaks through and a rainbow  appears in all its glory. So it is with human life. Trust the love and  goodness of the Great Father/Mother to send you nothing but good, that  your loved ones are in His/Her care and that their love for them is  infinitely greater than your own.’

‘When you accept with patience  and sweet surrender the tests and trials that are inevitable on your  predestined pathway through life, a light and life-force flows into you  that has the ability to make all things new. You will then find that the  circumstances in your life are gradually smoothing themselves out and  things are beginning to work more harmoniously for you. This strengthens  your conviction that beyond all human efforts there is a power and a  love that at all times is at work behind the scenes of earthly life,  endeavouring to bring peace and happiness to God’s children of the  Earth. 

From ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Miracles are things earthly minds  cannot comprehend, although in truth they are merely the natural  outworking of the Divine laws on the physical aspects of life. These  laws control and manipulate matter, but they can only do this when the  weaker human self steps to one side, surrenders its will to the will of  the Highest and allows them to happen. This means overcoming your  natural instinct for self-preservation, which is part of the lower  self’s nature, not of the higher. 

‘The higher aspects of your  being, your Christ nature, needs to take charge and convince its small  and frightened lower earthly counterpart that all is well. Every one of  its fears and apprehensions has to be overcome. And when we say  surrender your whole being to the Highest, this does not mean you should  enter into a state of apathy. True surrender has its foundation in a  strong soul certainty that all life consists of miracles, that life  itself is a miracle, and that miracles and wonders are possible and can  happen when the conditions are right.

From ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

do you have to be alive to know that your dead.....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> do you have to be alive to know that your dead.....



I believe that Earth life is a school, a place of learning and that at the end of their earthly education every human being returns into the conscious awareness of their true nature. Each one of us is a spark of the Great Light, the Universal Christ, and the essence of everyone's being is spirit and soul and they, like our Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, are eternal and immortal and will never die.


----------



## bookmasta

"We are neither good, nor evil. We are simply the best to which we know." -Volitaire.


----------



## Aquarius

bookmasta said:


> "We are neither good, nor evil. We are simply the best to which we know." -Voltaire.



I believe that all of us, without exception, have everything within - the very best as well as the worst.


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> I believe that Earth life is a school, a place of learning and that at the end of their earthly education every human being returns into the conscious awareness of their true nature. Each one of us is a spark of the Great Light, the Universal Christ, and the essence of everyone's being is spirit and soul and they, like our Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, are eternal and immortal and will never die.



when i die will i be dead...when i live am i alive..how would you define these


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> I believe that all of us, without exception, have everything within - the very best as well as the worst.



That seems like saying everybody has the same capabilities, but we don't, we are all unique.

Here is a thought. Using out of atmosphere telescopes we can now see billions of galaxies, each galaxy contains billions of stars, we have been able to detect planets of several close stars, they appear to be quite common. If one in several billions of stars in each galaxy supports a planet with life on it there will be billions of stars with planets tht support life. One in a billion odds are quite good when you are talking billions of billions.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> That seems like saying everybody has the same capabilities, but we don't, we are all unique. . .



That is very true, but because every one of us is a spark of the Divine, we share the same inheritance and that is the very best as well as the worst. When we have become sufficiently evolved to grasp this, it's for us to decide which part of our nature we wish to bring forth and develop.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ah. this is where we fail to see eye to eye, 'but because every one of us is a spark of the Divine'. I am an atheist, with  no belief in any Divinity. I see existence as non-repetetive and chaotic, but the human animal works by applying order systems and seeing repetetive patterns. Look closely and the world is like Mandelbrots, all different, but we see the similarities.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Ah. this is where we fail to see eye to eye, 'but because every one of us is a spark of the Divine'. I am an atheist, with  no belief in any Divinity. I see existence as non-repetetive and chaotic, but the human animal works by applying order systems and seeing repetetive patterns. Look closely and the world is like Mandelbrots, all different, but we see the similarities.



It's your privilege to view our earthly existence any way you like. Naturally, that doesn't change one iota of where you have come from and one of these days will again be going to. Meet you there!


----------



## Aquarius

I do not believe that there is such a  thing as a stupid person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s  intelligence. It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not  yet been attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now  aware that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation;  that our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the  individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s  thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into  being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral  of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper  into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to  see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the  importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed  too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can  and indeed is meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except  we ourselves. We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous  lifetimes into the present one in the hope of changing them. This is our  opportunity, so let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive thinking  into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge, which  for some time has been coming our way so generously from the highest  levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be. The  wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to recognise  the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in earthly life.

From ‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’


‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’


* * *

​ 


​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> It's your privilege to view our earthly existence any way you like. Naturally, that doesn't change one iota of where you have come from and one of these days will again be going to. Meet you there!



'Faith, hope, and charity, but the greatest of these is charity' I take this using 'charity' in the sense of 'tolerance' rather tha giving a few quid to Oxfam, though that is also important. I am happy for Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Confucians etc. to belive in whatever fairy tales they wish so long as they allow me the peace to believe in mine. Too often a particular belief system blinds people to the humanity of others and, categorising them as Jews, Black, Palestinian, or Christian, for example, treat them in-humanly. 

Tolerance is the greatest virtue for me. Tolerance allows one to step back a bit, to see other's needs, and to help on occasion. We are human, not quite pack animals, nor yet herd animals, but we are at our best and worst when we are communual.


----------



## Aquarius

My writings  are of a spiritual but not religious (sbnr) nature. Religions, not one  but all of them, are on the periphery of my life rather than being its  main focus. It’s just that occasionally my inner guide and Master, my  intuition, draws my attention to one or the other, because some of the  Ancient Wisdom that has come directly from the Source of our being is  meant to be gleaned from it. Since the beginning of human life on this  planet and throughout the ages, this wisdom has been presented to our  race in ever changing forms and through a great variety of channels. I  am one of them and so – at least potentially – are you. Having been a  free spirit thus far, I have every intention of remaining that way. Over  the years, I have developed into an interested observer of life who  enjoys picking the best from all the belief systems our world has ever  known and then sharing my intuitive insights with anyone who is  interested in them.


----------



## Aquarius

As children of the Great Father/Mother,  everybody has the same rights and duties. Knowing that our Creator loves  us just the way we are, why then do we find it so difficult to do the  same for ourselves? Because we are in this life to grow in wisdom and  understanding, of course we are allowed to make mistakes. How else could  we learn anything? The Highest levels of life enjoy with us every bit  of learning that is gained and every modicum of progress made by any one  of us. When we repent and show our willingness to learn from the error  of our ways, we shall always be forgiven.

Only  a fool, or rather someone who is ignorant of life’s true purpose,  believes that in earthly life we can ‘get away with’ things. Because God  is as much part of us as we are of God, and the wise ones in charge of  us in the background of our earthly existence are constantly with us and  observing us, no-one ever gets away with anything and we are never  alone. When the last one of us has grasped and accepted this and of  their own free will changes into a responsible child of God, violence  and crime will disappear forever from our world and genuine and lasting  peace will rule supreme. No matter how long this development may take,  every human being in the end reaches this advanced evolutionary state.

When  the right moment has come for one of us, we awaken from our spiritual  slumber and begin to become aware of why we are in this life and what it  is all about. To our astonishment we then discover that the world  around us is in truth a mirror of ourselves. It reveals to us that  whatever we do not like about ourselves, we can change, and that the  things we dislike in others are also in us, mirroring back to us our  hidden unconscious self. We cannot transform other people – they alone  can do that. But, we surely can change ourselves.

From ‘Letting Go Of The Old’​ 
‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## L...

To live is to seek water. To die is to be water.  --Larry D. Giles


----------



## Aquarius

L... said:


> To live is to seek water. To die is to be water.  --Larry D. Giles



The way I understand the matter is that taking part in earthly life means seeking the living waters, the waters of consciousness, of the Great Waterbearer - the symbol of the astrological sign of Aquarius. Spiritual knowledge and wisdom are the waters He/She brings to our world.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> The way I understand the matter is that taking part in earthly life means seeking the living waters, the waters of consciousness, of the Great Waterbearer - the symbol of the astrological sign of Aquarius. Spiritual knowledge and wisdom are the waters He/She brings to our world.




The way I would understand it is that living things are largely water, I am, for example about 65% water. Then the parts of me that are not water consist mainly of the elements of water. Plants photosynthesise using water. People die sooner through thirst than through starvation. Water is _the_ essential to life and life is tied to the mundane business of finding it, which puts all that 'special consciousness' malarkey in perspective.

We each have our own way of looking at things


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The way I would understand it is that living things are largely water, I am, for example about 65% water. Then the parts of me that are not water consist mainly of the elements of water. Plants photosynthesise using water. People die sooner through thirst than through starvation. Water is _the_ essential to life and life is tied to the mundane business of finding it, which puts all that 'special consciousness' malarkey in perspective.
> 
> We each have our own way of looking at things



We surely do. The difference between our outlook on like is that while you are considering merely your existence as nothing but an earthling, I perceive the whole of every human being, without exception, as a spirit and soul who is taking part in a temporary physical existence.


----------



## Aquarius

As pioneers of the New Golden Age we have  every right to courageously look forward into the sparkling future that  awaits us and our world in the Aquarian Age. This world cannot come  into being for as long as too many of us insist on clinging to long  outdated beliefs and the thoughts and behaviour patterns that are based  on them. To achieve the progress that potentially is every human being’s  birthright, it is necessary to let go of many of the old teachings and  open ourselves to the wisdom that is coming our way through new  interpretations and the understanding they are bringing.

Repeating  parrot-fashion, whether something makes sense to us or not, has been  the way of the past. The kind of belief this produces is good enough for  those who are presently taking part in the experiences of spiritual  infancy and childhood, but it is no longer satisfactory when we have  evolved into spiritual adulthood. Continuing to use some of the old  teachings, i.e. the ones that contain a higher esoteric meaning, makes a  great deal of sense once we have become a budding mystic and seeker of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Our task then is picking the best of the  old teachings and discarding that which no longer is of any use or value  to us and our world. At that stage our main aim is helping others to  peer beyond the ends of their noses into the higher and highest  realities of life, so that their faith and trust in the basic goodness  of life can be restored, the same as ours.

From ‘Letting Go Of The Old’

‘Our World In Transition’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I am reading the Sherlock Holmes story, ‘The Sign of Four’. It has several foreign quotations which are quite good

 Stendhal: “Le mauvais gout mene au crime.” Which means, “Bad taste leads to crime.” 

Holmes slightly misquotes a French saying of Francois de la Rochefoucauld.  Il n’y a pas des sots si incommodes que ceux qui ont de l’esprit!” (the original starts “Il n’y a point de . . .”) and it means: “There are no fools so troublesome as those that have some wit.”, he was talking about a police detective.

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe: “Wir sind gewohnt dass die Menschen verhohnen was sie nicht verstehen.”  The translation from German goes: “We are used to seeing that Man despises what he never comprehends.”, about that same detective.

 And Goethe again:  Schade dass die Natur nur einen Mensch aus Dir schuf, / Denn zum wuerdigen Mann war und zum Schlemen der Stoff.”  The translation from German goes: “Nature, alas, made only one being out of you although there was material for a good man and a rogue.”, Watson made a remark similar to Aquarius’ about us all containing potentials.


----------



## Aquarius

No matter how much anyone wishes to deny  that our earthly existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is  there nonetheless and there are many who share my view. The New  Testament’s John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but  the darkness cannot understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom  and knowledge of the Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a  long time it remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind  of boulder. Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is  gradually removed, so that the inner light in the form of increased  understanding can slowly begin to flow into the earthly self’s darkness.

Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

From ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Ever more of you have reached the final  phase of your earthly development. From the cold and darkness of Earth  life, you are presently returning into the loving and welcoming warmth  of your true eternal home in the oneness with Me and all life. You no  longer find it difficult to understand that the truth of the spoken or  written words some of My messengers from the spirit world over the ages  brought to you and your world, from time to time, were always written by  the invisible hand and the intangible power of beauty and love of Me,  the Source of your being.

But before this kind of recognition can  happen to you on the Earth plane, your small lower self first has to  deal with and overcome the obstacles of its existence, which to your  spirit and soul feel as if they had been encased in a black box. Here  the earthly self dwells in a prison that consists of the ignorance of  its true nature. From this temporary state of your true being arise many  false perceptions of things, misunderstandings and prejudices, which  have to be shed when you reawaken into the knowledge of your true  nature. The deeper your spirit and soul once descended into life in  physicality and matter, the thicker the walls of this jail house grew.  This continued until you had been cut off completely from all concerns  of the spirit.

From ‘Humankind On The Home Run’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As soon as our inner perception has  opened sufficiently, we realise that things like metaphors and symbols  have always been the language with which the spirit world has  communicated with us. The wise ones on the highest levels of life, who  are in charge of and are taking care of us and our world, have always  used this mode for conveying their ideas, thoughts and truths. Alas, for  a long time we had to remain unaware that this is the case. The story  of Jesus in the desert is an allegory of this phase of our earthly  existence. It provides us with an illustration of what happens when our  Christ nature – Jesus is its symbol – takes over and rejects the  temptations of our earthly nature’s desires – symbolised by the Devil.  When the lower part of our being freely and willingly surrenders itself  to our Highest or God Self, we lose our taste for the temptations of the  Earth and our wishes adapt themselves to those of our higher nature.

It  takes a long time before anything of this nature can happen. But with  the passing of time it eventually dawns on us that the sacred texts of  our world are filled with symbolisms. This opens our inner doors for  exploring what they stand for and our superconscious faculties, which  are required for interpreting them, slowly begin to unfold inside us and  start to provide us with an ever clearer vision of the spiritual  background of life. We are in the process of developing the gift of true  clairvoyance, i.e. an understanding of the esoteric meanings of symbols  and the spiritual truths that have always been hiding behind all  aspects of our earthly existence.

From ‘What Is God’s Light?’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘We, your spirit guides and helpers,  also once walked that pathway and therefore know how difficult it can be  for as long as our physical bodies hold you tightly in its grip with  its pains and afflictions of mind, body and spirit. By now we also know  that all these things are the direct result of the thinking and  behaviour patterns of the small self with its tiresome ego and fearful  earthly mind. For a long time the lower self in its arrogance believes  it knows everything when in truth it does not have a clue about anything  that really matters, in particular the spiritual background of its  earthly existence.

‘This is because in the course of many  lifetimes the lower self gets lost in an ever denser jungle of erroneous  beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. The walls of this prison with  the passing of time grow so thick that they enclose the small self like a  black box. The atoms and molecules of the physical body’s cells  eventually are so tightly packed together that they act similar to a  prison cell, which for a long time cannot be penetrated by even the  smallest rays of the light of spiritual wisdom. Yet, with every spell of  suffering a bit more of God’s light re-enters them and speeds up their  vibrations sufficiently so that sparks of understanding can seep in.  With the passing of time more and more of it penetrates the  consciousness of the sufferer.

‘The creation of the prison cell  is necessary for the early stages of your earthly development. It  ensures that the spirit and soul within it cannot escape until the  learning from its lessons have been thoroughly absorbed. Thus they are  forced to take part in the lessons of getting to know the  characteristics of their lower and lowest nature. Without this the human  spirit, whose true nature as a spark of the Divine is all-loving,  giving and forgiving, would be unable to endure the extremely tough  school of earthly life. If it had not been cut off from its true nature  and home in God’s loving embrace, human spirit and souls could not  respond to the demands of Earth’s harsh and cold, alien and frequently  hostile environment.

From ‘Realise Your Inner Strength’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

why does god make me sleep


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> why does god make me sleep



Because your spirit and soul need to go home at the end of each day, so that in the spirit realm it can rest and recuperate from the stresses and strains of your earthly existence.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The whole of Creation contains two  aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is  good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is  known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.  God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that  which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved  and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in  you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an  earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same  as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has  to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human  endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding  personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically  as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have  to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently  working your way up to beauty and perfection. 

From ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Does that mean that nothing exists that is neither good nor evil, but merely exists, should we apply the epithet 'good' or 'evil' to an unseen tree in the middle of a Siberian forest? 
The Hare Krishna Food for Life organisation supplies up to two million free meals daily, many to orphans who would otherwise starve, but I would be willing to bet it sometimes provides cover for those with evil intentions to the children, and that not all of the moneies donated to it have been come by honestly, thus even within such a manifestly 'good' organistation 'evil' exists.
Are 'good' and 'evil' merely human perceptions, after all if all stems from a omniscient, omnipresent, and omnipotent being then that being is responsible for everything, be it good, evil, or even pantheoistic religions such as Hinduism that throw into question a single being. Rather than tormenting or comforting ourselves with these fruitless speculations surely we should concentrate on the mundane realities of life, living a life that is satisfying and fullfilling and helping our fellow men to do the same where and when possible. There is so much to do here and now in this world that speculation on unseen beings inhabiting other realities seems a fruitless indulgence and distraction.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

If I had a penny for my thoughts, I would be well off by now!


----------



## Aquarius

‘Everything that to this day leaves much  to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature  in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive  force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its  utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective  development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything  that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good.  During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words  and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the  world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being  frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic  debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have  recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of  suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your  heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in  distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their  talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they doing. Like  them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those who  are suffering the way you once did. The healer’s pathway is opening  before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most beautiful people  are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and  have found their way out of the depths. These people have an  appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them  with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Such things do  not just happen, they can only grow from within.’ 

From ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

With the awakening of the good and  higher aspects of your nature, the Christ Spirit, the process of  absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower earthly self begins. As  this happens in ever more of you, with the passing of time all evil will  eventually vanish from your world. And that is the only way Christ can  become the saviour and redeemer of you and ultimately your whole world.  Many believe that by attacking evil they can do their share of getting  rid of it. But when you have become aware of God’s true nature and your  own, you know that this is not the right course of action and that the  best you can do to dissolve any kind of evil is by radiating the light  of the Christ Star into the distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those  who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no  difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly  life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light,  have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties only  too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human  soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of  earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their  contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and  compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every  one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those  you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of  earthly life.

From ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Once the power of thought is  understood, it can be used by anyone to create a life that is filled  with beauty and kindness, peace and harmony. This is because whenever  you practise right thinking to help others by sending them constructive  and positive thoughts only, the Universal laws ensure that you receive  more of the same in return. As everything one of you sends forth has to  be repaid, good thinking therefore serves a double purpose.

‘The  more of you are doing these things, the speedier your whole world will  be filling with the goodwill of Universal love. This kind of love is no  sickly sentiment but a potent force that is capable of raising humankind  from the darkness of ignorance about its true nature and destiny into  the light of consciously being aware of these things, as well as the  duties they entail. This is how all of you are slowly but surely moving  from experiencing the always brief and temporary realities of earthly  life into the eternal realm of your spirit nature and the joys that are  waiting for you there. 

From ‘White Eagle On The Healing Work’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘All we, your spirit guides and helpers,  can do is to give you broad outlines of the principles involved and the  foundations upon which you yourselves have to build your new world.  Knowing them empowers you to act as one of the pioneers and servers of  the Aquarian Age. Never forget that your present thoughts, words and  actions are vital building materials you will be using many times over  in future incarnations on different planes and planets. You are not  alone in your work. You may not be able to see us and not always sense  our presence because doing so would not be good for you. 

‘This  is for the simple reason that it would prevent you from bringing forth  and developing your own inner strength and learning to trust your own  capabilities when you are working hand in hand with God and us. But no  matter what happens, rest assured that you never have been or will be on  your own. Although you were not aware of it for a long time, for as  long as you have been taking part in earthly life, you have always been  holding on to the hand of your true brother/sister, the Universal  Christ, who blesses each one of you and us with His/Her presence.’

From ‘White Eagle On The Healing Work’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The very reason that we have been  granted the gift of another lifetime at this particular time is that the  Highest expects all of us to add the learning and insights we are  gaining from the experiences of our own pathway through life to the  knowledge that is already available and the parts that have remained  valid to this day. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, who communicate  with us through our inner guidance. That’s how all together we are  already in the process of baking a rich new cake from the raisins, the  golden nuggets of truth, we are picking from the old religions and  belief systems of our world and are adding to them the new and exciting  discoveries we are now allowed access to. 

Never forget that the law of life is love. In us and our world God’s love finds its  most beautiful expression whenever someone is bringing forth the best  that is within them, without expecting and asking for anything in  return. This kind of love reaches out to all our siblings in the great  family of humankind, whether or not they are known to us or as yet in  harmony with our beliefs.

From ‘Letting Go Of The Old’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God to me means the Divine Trinity of  the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter,  the spirit of the Universal Christ. It is the Universal intelligence and  the source from which fresh pure creative ideas are constantly pouring  forth in the form of thoughts. God’s spirit, the same as ours, is  eternal, without beginning or end and has always been. Neither our  spirit nor the Divine Trinity’s will ever stand still. Both are  constantly evolving, expanding and growing through the knowledge that is  gathered by the being in every part of Creation, including you and me.  Ever deeper insights and fresh discoveries into this, that and the other  will always continue to be made by someone somewhere. This is something  every human being has to come to terms with and accept that there will  probably never be such a thing as absolute truth.

 From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

What about God’s truth? How do we know  when we are finding some of it? Because of the precious gift of freedom  of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and wish to  take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings  responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on  us for choosing wisely. Any knowledge one of us gathers, of which our  inner guidance says that it is true, is meant to be shared with those  around us and then used for making our world a better place for  everything in it, so that all lifeforms together evolve and grow.  Therefore, whenever you are reading or listening to anything, make a  habit of paying attention to the responses that rise from the world of  your feelings into your heart. Listen attentively, as this is the voice  of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition, communicating with  you. It will never let you down or lie to you, so learn to follow it in  all things.

Because there are numerous gullible people in our  world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful  and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value.  Everything that enters our awareness in some way flows into our  consciousness and we ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. To  establish whether the information before you has any validity for you,  you yourself have to test and try it. You are always the bottom line and  you alone can decide whether you are willing to accept or reject what  someone tells you, whoever this may be. Naturally, this is also valid  for my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for  anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, being aware that there  is no absolute truth, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically  state this, that or the other is the ultimate truth and therefore valid  for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with my work know that I  go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing carefully  what we accept as our truth. Never follow anyone blindly or take their  words for gospel, no matter how high and holy the person or institution  may seem on the surface of things. Even though the information you are  receiving from such sources may have been true when it first appeared in  our world, by now it could be outdated and further insights may be  waiting to be given, possibly through you. If something you hear or read  does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to  you. 

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Whether someone is as yet aware of this  or not, each one of you – without exception – is a young God in the  making. Because of life’s oneness on the inner plane, growth by any one  of you can only be achieved through constant interaction with the rest  of life. My Cosmic law of evolution decrees that no individual soul in  the whole of Creation shall grow and evolve in isolation, and that every  part of life forever shall depend upon all others for its survival and  wellbeing, or otherwise. Although superficially you may like to think of  yourself as an independent being, you are still reliant upon millions  of others on all levels of life, the highest as well as the lowest. They  are constantly influencing you in everything you say and do. 

Evolution’s ultimate purpose is to bring all aspects of life into co-operation by harmonising  and co-ordinating them into one stupendous crescendo of Universal love.  When all of you have successfully finished tuning your instruments,  Heaven and Earth will be one. Together with the Angels you will join  hands and the song every loving human heart joyfully sings will make its  own contribution and add a very special note to the almighty symphony  of worship, thanksgiving and praise of the whole of Creation.

From ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every human being’s thoughts, words and  actions, indeed your whole life creates a vibration and a sound. Each  one of you strikes their own chord and whenever peaceful, loving and  harmonious, blessing and healing vibrations go forth from you, the  Angels see to it that they unerringly find their intended destination  and from there wing their way back to you with ever more potency. My  Universal law of cause and effect ensures that everything has to return  to its source. That’s why no matter what any one of you sends out and  whatever sounds you produce, it will return to you. All my laws are very  exact and apply on all planes of life, therefore also on the Earth. 

Because  you are magnetic beings, you can only attract into your orbit what you  are yourself. As soon as you have reached a sufficiently high  evolutionary level that nothing but Christ love flows from your heart  and loving thoughts from your mind into the whole of Creation, your  whole being slowly but surely fills with harmony and peace of mind. You  then draw towards you and absorb only that which is good and right,  harmonious and peaceful, loving and progressive from your environment.  Nothing else can touch you and fill you and your aura any longer.

From ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Where do we come from and where are we  going to? Being spirit, we can only come from the world of spirit. And  when our physical body returns to the Earth, where does our spirit go?  Where else can it go but back to where we came from, the world of light?  This does not mean some place elsewhere. It is merely another dimension  of our present world. The world of light or spirit is an integral part  of it that becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter  into another physical body. That is all. 

We are as much part of  God as God is of us and there has never been a time when we were not and  not with God. This is why the Divine will never forget or leave us.  Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being spirit, like  God, we are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die. Our spirit is  masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft and sensitive  feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our experiences. We  carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime. This continues  until they are no longer required by us and shed. 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​
 * * *​
 

​


----------



## Aquarius

For the past two thousand years or so,  the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, brought our  world the Jesus legend with the message: ‘The truth will set you free!’  From the moment this myth appeared in our world it has been a call from  the Highest levels of life to encourage humankind to search for God’s  sacred wisdom and truth. And now the time has come for the realisation  that they can not be found in the surface words of our world’s spiritual  teachings. Their esoteric higher meanings have always been hiding  behind them. Through coming to terms with them is it possible to find a  better understanding of God’s true nature, our own and our special  relationship with the Divine. 

As soon as we wake up to the  presence of the Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma, and  start to conduct our lives in keeping with the requirements of these  laws, the Universe places the power into everyone’s own hands to at last  free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles that have kept us  tied to earthly life for far too long. This is how we ourselves alone  can release us from the wheel of Karma.

From ‘Where Do We Come From?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

With  all my heart and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life in  which everybody has their place. And with my whole being I trust that  this plan is perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of  all life holds both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in  His/Her loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a  faith and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from  me, for the simple reason that it is not based on something that is  written in a book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul.

When  I reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a  whole, I become aware how all things work together for the good of the  whole, and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole  of Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great  Architect and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The  knowledge of this helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with  confidence to the One, who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds  as it should and that therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life in a well ordered fashion.

This  helps me to walk with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the beauty,  the wonders and the glories of all the Universes that cannot be seen by  earthly eyes, but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in  other people just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and  true in all my relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is  no death and that wherever there is love between human souls there can  be no separation.

From ‘Where Do We Come From?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because of this whatever we send out  into the world like a boomerang unerringly finds its way back to us.  Probably one its best explanations I have ever come across can be found  in James van Praagh’s ‘Reaching to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through  Life and Death’. On page 78, he writes under the heading ‘Karma: We are  all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’ This is  another way of stating the Universal law known as Karma. The word karma  has its origin in Sanskrit; it literally means ‘action’. Within this law  of action is built a natural cycle of cause and effect. Simply put, we  have gone through lifetimes either sowing seeds or throwing rocks, and  we will reap the effects of what we have created, good or bad.’

The law of Karma is the law of cause and effect  and its cycles extend  through many lifetimes. This is for the simple reason that it may be  impossible to settle the results of our present actions during our  present earthly sojourn. Karma means paying one's debts and consists of a  balancing act, because we also reap the rewards for the things we did  well in previous lifetimes. The Universal law of Karma in truth is a law  of opportunities which are thus created as a means for our spirit and  soul to progress. Once we have become aware that we are responsible for  ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, that every  action causes a re-action, either positive or negative, the need for  creating difficult karmic situations and relationships leaves us.

However, our final release from the wheel of Karma can only take place,  when we have fully grasped – on all levels of our existence – that we  are eternal beings and when we are conducting our lives in accordance  with the knowledge we are now finding. To my mind, the realisation that  the things we could not complete in our present lifetime can be finished  off in another one is the single most liberating item of spiritual  wisdom the Age of Aquarius is bringing to us and our world. 
From ‘The Law Of Karma’

​ ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

​ * * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

In a flat with underfloor heating not only is wall space not taken up by radiators, you can simply throw the wet washing on the floor.


----------



## Aquarius

It has been said that the answers to all  our questions are within. I can personally verify that this is so;  there is no need to turn to others to answer our questions. To find what  we are looking for, it is best to reach out and ask God and the Angels  to come to our help. Masters and guides from the world of spirit are  also waiting to be called upon by us, so that they can guide and protect  us in all our endeavours. They too are happy to help us find the  answers to any question we may ever care to ask. White Eagle is one of  these guides and part four contains a collection of his teachings on the  subject of life and death. To whet your appetite, here is one of them:

‘It may strengthen and comfort you to know that not one of you treads the  path of life alone. From the moment of birth until physical death, you  are guarded by Angels who have been appointed to carry out this task.  Humankind has always walked the Earth with Angels. The human race,  whether it knows it or not, lives through the Ages under the  guardianship of God’s Angels.’

From ‘The Law Of Karma’

​ ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Jesus of Nazareth is but one of the many  symbols used by the Angels to describe the higher nature and Christ  part of every human being. With the help of the myths and legends of  your world, step by step they have brought your race closer to this  aspect of human nature. For a long time it had to be presented as a  force outside of yourself and beyond the reach of ordinary people. But  at last the time is right for revealing that figures like the Lords  Krishna and Jesus, to name but two, represented the highest nature of  every human being. Each one of you has this part and independent of  whether you ever belonged to any of the belief systems of your world or  not, whether you ever set foot in a church, temple, minaret or other  buildings of this nature, in each one of you is a Lord Krishna or Jesus  waiting to be born.

With the knowledge the Angels are bringing  you here, they are placing the oars for rowing the boat of your life  into your own hand. Whether you make use of what is on offer or not is  entirely up to you. As ever, the choice is yours. That’s what freedom of  choice is about! But take care not to fall into the trap described by  Wayne Dyer, one of the writers of your world: ‘The highest form of  ignorance is when you reject something you don’t know anything about.’

Last  but not least, do not despair about the things that to this day are  happening in your world. Although you cannot see what purpose they may  serve, never give up hope and trust that all of it is part of My great  plan and must therefore be necessary. Most of all, do not forget that  the darkest hour always comes just before the dawn.

From ‘My Justice Is Perfect’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Spirit alone can create matter and  matter can never be separate from spirit. Every cell and atom is not  only imbued with spirit, it is spirit. Because the masculine aspect of  the Divine Trinity, the God, is spirit and therefore abstract and  invisible to earthly eyes, one could say that God is formless.   Everything that has taken on some kind of a form represents His feminine  counterpart, the Goddess. The two are inseparable and their  all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and perfect forms that the  Creator imagination can conceive. In Earth terms such an ideal shape  may take a very long time to manifest itself. But from the moment when  its creation begins, it will always show itself in some form of  expression. In the long course of its evolution the perfect form  increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and  glory that it is hard for human minds to visualise.

All life  forms on our planet are still in quite a crude state. But, as our spirit  and soul advance on the evolutionary spiral of life, they – the same as  you and me and everybody else – will move on to more and more advanced  levels of life and evolve into something much more beautiful than at  present is possible on our planet. No original design is ever withdrawn.  Each one is constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the  ideal something we long for is still missing here, as long as we follow  our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the  whole of Creation will eventually help us find it.

From ‘How Did Everything Begin?’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘You may sometimes think to yourself:  ‘If only I could see the spirit people, I am sure they would help me.’  Take comfort from knowing that you are not meant to see or hear us. All  you can do is walk – though only apparently alone. The test of old has  always been the same as it is today, for as it was in the beginning it  is now and forever shall be! Therefore, whenever you are in need of our  assistance, remind yourself that because you cannot see us in your  present evolutionary state, this does not mean we are not there. We are  always with you, doing our best to help and guide you through the many  ups and downs, tests and trials of earthly life every human spirit and  soul has to cope with. 

‘We are not allowed to do the work for  you, because if we did you would not grow in strength, wisdom and  understanding. But when you ask for it, we can provide you with the  courage you need to keep going in all your endeavours. Every test and  trial that comes your way is an initiation of some kind that reveals to  us the strength of your trust and confidence in God’s love, nothing  else. As you walk the spiritual pathway, confused enough about the many  twists and turns of the road, others might be projecting their own  ulterior motives onto you and misjudging you. 

‘You are probably  also sad about the mistakes you made and troubled by the problems and  sorrows of your daily personal life. These things in themselves are  unlikely to be your first initiation altogether. And as you walk along  the pathway of initiations and pass through one portal after another,  you will encounter as many tests as it takes to make your faith in God’s  love unshakeable. Every initiation brings you a further expansion of  consciousness and a greater understanding of the nature of God and your  own. The whole purpose of earthly life is that all human beings  eventually surrender themselves to the love of the Great Father/Mother  of all life, the supreme Spirit, who is the giver of all life.

From ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## NathanielleC

I just need to suck it up and make my dingy little apartment more comfortable. 

At the end of the day it's mostly utilitarian but I have so few places I can go to write without distraction. If I want to get back on track with my writing, it's the only option left to me.


----------



## Aquarius

‘It would be unrealistic as well as  untrue to say that God only creates good.  Everything that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation was brought into being by the Great  Architect and Designer, who is also responsible for the laws of life.  The main one is the law of love from which the law of evolution branches  out. Nothing is beyond or out of the reach of the Creator’s will and  power. As above, so below and like any creative artists in your world  has to do, the Divine creations at first appear in their crudest and  most elementary form. From there they slowly become more beautiful and  sophisticated in their constant moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘In the case of humankind, in the  course of  many lifetime each participant slowly evolves from the basest  expressions of their lower earthly nature through to the unfoldment of  their Christ nature. This process eventually moves them onto ever higher  and eventually the highest levels of life. The more evolved you become  yourself, the more easily you can tell by looking at the behaviour of  the people who share your world with you, in which evolutionary phase of  human development on the evolutionary spiral of life they are presently  involved.

‘Each one of us, and that includes us in the world of  light, has to reach a state of absolute trust that God is good and life  is good and that whatever comes our way will always be for our highest  good and greatest joy and provide us with an ever increasing  understanding of the Great Father/Mother’s love. When that idea is so  firmly planted in your consciousness that nothing can shake it any more  and nothing can obstruct your vision of the true purpose and meaning of  life, only then are you allowed to enter the land of light with shining  eyes. 

From ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Because on the inner level all life is  one, everything affects everything else in some way. In earthly life you  are all influenced to a degree by forces that at first seem to be  beyond your control. They are the desires of your own lower earthly  nature and with the passing of time each one of you must learn to take  charge of and master them. When they have been shed, they form the mud  at the bottom of the pond that feeds the lotus flower of your higher  nature. You then no longer look at earthly life as a term of  imprisonment, because you know that whether you are dwelling on the  Earth or on the higher levels of life, having shed the things you no  longer need, you are free. All human souls in earthly life eventually  have to learn how to gain access to and use their very own innermost  powers to achieve this kind of true freedom.’

From ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

A word of warning does not come amiss to  those who are lucky enough to already know that you are on the Earth to  learn how to become ever more like Me. Take great care never to  criticise anyone who is still stuck in the illusion that their earthly  existence is all there is to life. As soon as they are ready, I will  start drawing them towards Me, the same as I have been doing with you  for a very long time. Any souls that still appear to you as being far  too earth-bound deserve something better from you, now that you have  reached a somewhat advanced state. Don’t you think that instead they  need your love and compassion for having lost all conscious recall of  Me; and for still struggling with their lessons in physicality in the  false belief that they have to do so on their own on the Earth plane?

Refuse  to sit in judgement over anyone and especially not over those of your  siblings in the human family of life who are spiritually less  experienced than you are. Resist the temptation of thinking that they  are suffering from some kind of disease. You can take it from Me, they  are not! They are at present undergoing a vital part of their earthly  education and what they are doing is right for them now, although it is  no longer for you. Souls who have already mastered this task are  submitted to tests of a different kind that assist them with integrating  more of the higher aspects of their nature.

If  that applies to you, rejoice and turn whole-heartedly to whatever  obstacles are presently confronting you. For evolving souls – which you  all are – every lesson is equally valuable. Most of all, beware of  spiritual arrogance! Bear in mind that your own main lesson is likely to  consist of showing tolerance, kindness and compassion towards those who  are still wrestling with the downward pull of their earthly nature.  Know that their time for rising above their base desires has not yet  come but that in due course they too will wake up, the same as you once  did and the same as everyone else does in their long evolutionary  course.

From ‘Sitting In Judgement’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Various Masters from the world of spirit  walked the Earth with you from time to time, to be your teachers. Many  of the messages I gave to your world through them were intentionally  misinterpreted so they could be used for the manipulation of the mass of  people. As the wise use of power is one of humankind’s most important  lessons, I allowed this. Your ignorance of the fact that none of you on  the Earth plane ever gets away with anything, and that every offensive  thought, word and action sooner or later has to be accounted for and  made good, has brought about vast amounts of soul growth.

The  wise ones amongst you realise that nobody on the Earth plane has any  true power. I alone have power, for I am The Power. However, any power –  even the smallest amount of it – I allow human souls access to in your  present existence creates opportunities for testing the degree of  spiritual maturity a soul has reached. There are two ways of approaching  power and using it. While inexperienced souls still selfishly pursue  their own ends, mature ones seek to serve the good of the whole.  Power-seeking spiritual and political leaders, throughout the ages and  within different civilisations, religions and belief systems, since time  immemorial have been among My most valuable teaching aids for you and  your world.

To this day and through real life situations, I am  teaching all of you the folly of manipulating the masses into beliefs  that serve the purpose of gaining control – spiritual power – over their  hearts and minds. This type of power-seeking aims to serve the self of  religious organisations and their priesthoods, rather than Me and the  welfare of My people and the world I have temporarily entrusted into  your care. You are in your present life to evolve into caretakers and  guardians of Mother Earth, who are capable of loving and cherishing her  the way she beyond any shadow of a doubt deserves. You are all  responsible for yourselves, each other and also for the wellbeing of  your planet and I expect and demand from each one of you that at the end  of every one of your lifetimes you hand it over to posterity in a  better state than you found it.

From ‘The Folly Of Manipulating The Masses’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because the law of life is love and  evolution, every lifeform is constantly moving forwards and upwards on  an evolutionary spiral. That’s why it is quite justified – and by no  means foolishly optimistic and unfounded – to expect that with the  passing of time earthly life too will get better and easier to cope  with. Through developing more positive and constructive thinking and behaviour patterns, each one of us is required to do their share of bringing healing and peace to us and our world. 

_*Beautiful Things*_
Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and following its guidance, 
For the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If our first reaction, when someone is in  distress, is to reach out and offer a helping hand, when this has  become not our second but first nature, we are true to our real nature.  When we follow the instinctive reactions that come from our Highest Self  instead of the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn away, our  progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life is sure to  speed up considerably. Any small kindness is valuable and counts  spiritually.

Even if sometimes nothing can be done but giving a  person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and  comfort, a shoulder to cry on, a hug. When the recipient is lifted and  helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the  law of Karma sees to it that our kindness some day in some form or  another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters  of life does return. This means that help is sure to come when it is  required by us. It may not come through the people we once helped; in  fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite  magically and only seemingly out of the blue.

The folks who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles upon their faces
And feet that are so light,
Not necessarily are they the ones
Who always lived in the Sun.

Maybe they faced
Their inner darkness,
Conquered it and won!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Know that no matter what may ever come  to pass for you and your world, you will always be safe. At all times  there will be a happy ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another  or maybe another one still. Everything that happens is part of My great  plan for all life, and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any  other against My will. All is well and rests securely in My loving  hands and so it shall be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the  true and eternal part of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My  love and nurture your souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by  following My guidance from deep within you, for that is where every  soul’s very own special key to eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you,  your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each and every one  of you, during these difficult times of transformation and transition  from one age to another. You and your world have always rested securely  in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue without  interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of life are  unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My plan.

‘None  of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be with  you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests and  trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all worlds – and forever will be.’

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

How aware are you that we are presently  at the beginning of the Aquarian Age and that because of this many are  in the process of discovering a new type of religion that is no longer  purely of the mind, but forces its way onto the surface of our  consciousness directly from the wellspring of our own hearts? The best  definition that’s come my way to date I found the other day in a place  where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna Trollope’s novel  ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of this tale. His  father has died and the local priest drops in and offers him and his  wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points  out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’  Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious  man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there  is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know  what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your colourless  bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this frightful  modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion  is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an awareness that  above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this  awareness of power and possibility makes us strive ever onwards,  morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to  do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’

God  is hard to describe in mere earthly words, but I will try. To me, God  is something infinitely more sacred and holy, a power much greater,  higher and more enlightened that is radiant with the true meaning of  light, compassion and love than the teachings of the old religions of  our world could ever convey. With their lack of understanding for the  true purpose and meaning of Earth life and the esoteric background of  their own teachings, all too frequently the Ancient Teachings, which  messengers from the higher and highest levels of life from time to time  brought to humankind, were misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes  this happened – as it does in many places to this day – intentionally  for the purpose of manipulating the masses into obedience and submission  to the lust for power of those in charge. On other occasions the  distortions were genuine because that was all our race could comprehend when new  parts of the Goddess’s wisdom appeared. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you make your password 'Incorrect Password' you will be reminded of it whenever you get it wrong.


----------



## Aquarius

You are in Me and I am in you, you are  Me and I am you, and your dreams and visions are Mine. Throughout the  ages, unbeknown to you for a very long time I have been dreaming through  you. At once you are the dreamer and the dreamed. From the beginning I  knew that it would take an exceedingly long time until you, individually  and collectively as a race, had sufficiently grown in understanding to  grasp the nature of your own being. As mentioned earlier, each one of  you has always been and will continue to be in all Eternity a  transmitter and receiver station for My thoughts, ideas and dreams.  Potentially, each one of you is a channel through which I am ready to  release ever more of My wisdom into your world. The amount and depth of  it depends on the degree of spiritual maturity and understanding the receiving person is able to cope with at any given time. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ 

* * *
​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear Aquarius,
I am a firm believer in those words. In my 50’s the 
words jelled together and were no longer random 
truths without experience... my epiphany was simple 
and clear.
I saw my behaviors, opinions, and experiences in 
others.... I saw myself in others, and, I was at the 
stage in life of truly liking myself as my own best friend.
Which enabled me to have compassion, tolerance and 
understanding for our human qualities and emotions 
which, in my younger days would have aggrivated 
and pissed me off...
I still get impatient...I am only human, but it lasts a 
very short time... I feel it, aknowledge it and bye bye 
and very seldom do I get upset or lose my temper...
it’s a process that can be achieved.


----------



## Aquarius

What a wonderful awakening! Iit's good to hear how much it is helping you with your life. I found the study of astrology as a lifehelp, not as a tool for fortunetelling, as particularly helpful as far as being more tolerant and patient with those around me is concerned. For as long as someone is unaware of the negative influences of their Sun sign, they cannot do anything about behaving this way. They are then what's known as 'ruled by the Stars'. 

To my mind, awareness is the key to  unravelling life's mysteries, why we are here, where we have come from and are going to. This knowledge has for quite a long time been helping me to cope much more easily with my life and that's why I like sharing my learning with those who are ready to receive it.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## TuesdayEve

I also feel it is a collaboration with Spirit. A sharing,
not only ideas, thoughts, wisdoms and advice from
Spirit...but a sharing of my choices, experiences, 
conclusions and gratefulness. It benefits both....
Spirit experiences everything through me...
 and as we are all individually unique, every
experience through every person is and 
always will be unique. It’s this flow of mutual respect,
love and mutual intentions that is the relationship. 
By helping others in my own unique way, began
the foundation of our partnership and ultimately
 helped me. Simple yet mind boggling sometimes.

In my 20’s, I too used astrology as a tool for discovery 
and learned much about myself and human behavior.
I haven’t kept up in it over the years but I find it effective
and very helpful.


----------



## Aquarius

That's the way I also perceive my relationship with the spirit world. We are all in relationship with everybody and through our Highest or God Self with the whole of Creation. What every one of us is doing influences everything else. Wise ones, who are aware of this, therefore take great care of their thoughts, words and actions.


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that, when it comes to the  things, people and conditions that are causing us most trouble and  heartache in this life, there is no point looking for scapegoats and  blaming others. For as long as our hearts and minds are closed to the  truth of our existence and the debts we owe everywhere in this life, we  shall get nowhere. Looking for the cause of our problems in those around  us is a futile exercise that gets us nowhere. All it can hope to  achieve is to stop us from making the evolutionary progress that  potentially is the birthright of all God’s children of the Earth.

This  applies particularly to the set of parents and siblings the Universe in  its great wisdom has provided us with. They were carefully chosen by  the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light, long before we  emerged into our present lifetime. The choice fell on these people  because on the one hand they were willing to play this role and on the  other their energies, as well as the energies of the environment we were  born into, were compatible with those of the early part of our present  lifetime. Besides, up to a certain point their life lessons are similar  to ours. Even if we have come through a long family line of alcoholics,  depressives or people who are suffering from any other kind of  affliction, this is true.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’


‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Looking for the cause of our problems in those around us is a futile exercise that gets us nowhere.



Now there is a 'trueism'. 'What am I doing to  myself?' is nearly always a more useful question that 'What are they doing to me?'


----------



## Aquarius

Let no-one run away with any kind of  illusions about the connections everyone has with their forebears. They  are not responsible for the way we are and what is in our lives. We  alone carry the full responsibility, not only for every one of our  character traces but also for our affliction, be they of a mental,  physical or spiritual nature. Although it often seems as if certain  things had been inherited from those who came before us, agreeable and  disagreeable characteristics, difficulties and limitations, but also  gifts and talents, rest assured that every bit of it has been our own  doing. No-one other than us should be blamed or take credit for  anything, because in truth all of it was brought into being by us in  previous lifetimes.

If the things we have in common with those  who came before us show up in our genes, this is necessary because  otherwise we could not have come through exactly the right set of  parents, ours. They did agree, a long time ago in the world of spirit,  to be there for us and do their best to help us, in their own inimitable  way – sometimes in a positive manner and sometimes in a negative one –  to take possession of our strengths, to be reinforced some more, and to  convert our weaknesses into strengths. In order to work with the  positive and negative character traits we have brought with us from  other lifetimes, it is necessary to be utterly honest with ourselves and  establish where exactly they lie. 

There will then no longer be  any need for us to fool ourselves by making up excuses like ‘Ah yes, you  see I can’t help myself. I am this way because my Father and Mother,  Granddad and Grandma and so forth made everybody’s life a misery with  their violent temper/drinking problem/gambling/being a manic  depressive/squandering their resources and acting the spendthrift etc. –  the list is endless. Because of the teaching effect these things have  on each new generation that appears, the negative characteristics  frequently seem to jump a generation. But then, so it seems to  everybody’s chagrin, they reappear in someone’s grandchildren or great-grandchildren.  For as long as we are unaware of how the processes of life work and  affect each one of us, if we remained unaffected we could be asking  ourselves: ‘Why should this, that or the other be reflected in my  children or grandchildren when I most certainly don’t have it?’

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as residues of difficult  behaviour patterns remain in our own subconscious, they will manifest  themselves time and again in the conduct of those around us. And it may  take a long time until we finally realise that the world around us is  like a mirror, which the Universe constantly holds in front of  everybody’s eyes. And even if we are unable to recognise the challenging  aspects of someone else’s personality in our own hidden selves, we can  rely on it that they are there. If they were not, there would be no need  for drawing this kind of experience towards us. What’s more, unless the  issues involved are bravely and honestly tackled in this lifetime, we  shall continue to take them with us into all subsequent ones until that  particular negative aspect has finally been changed into a positive one.  To get rid of all unfavourable character traits for good, they first  have to be accepted by us. This moves them into our conscious awareness,  from where they can then be released. 

Until this has happened  they will continue to bother us and the mirror will be held to our face  through the actions of those around us. This is by no means intended to  be some kind of punishment. It is the Universe’s way of trying to  provide all human souls on the Earth plane with as many opportunities as  possible for cleansing their consciousness of every trace of their  lower earthly nature. When the characteristics that once used to disturb  us deeply in others have been released from our own consciousness, they  no longer unduly upset or hurt when we find them in the mannerisms of  others. We can then shrug our shoulders and accept them as part of  life’s rich pattern and someone else’s learning experience, which  fortunately no longer is ours. Smilingly, though not smugly I hope, we  shall watch them and say to ourselves: ‘Ah yes! Thanks be to God and the  Angels that it’s their task now to work on this, their lesson and  responsibility, not mine.’ 

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

The members of our family are as much  part of our Karma as we are of theirs and the problems we created for  ourselves and each other in previous lifetimes are the lessons that have  to be tackled in this one, by them and us, individually and together.  Like powerful emotional magnets Karmic ties draw human souls into each  other’s orbit, time and again. There will be no parting of the ways  until all involved have learnt their lessons and solutions have been  found for every one of the outstanding issues. They are likely to have  kept us welded together like cast-iron chains over many lifetimes. 

The  only way of breaking these shackles – or rather dissolving them – is  through finding compassion, love and forgiveness first for ourselves and  our own suffering, and then also for those who trespassed against us.  These things grow quite naturally when one finally grasps the truth  about the spiritual background of life, and why the Karmic reasons for  every one of the afflictions that have ever befallen us, in this  lifetime and all others, for wise educational reasons had to remain  hidden there for such a long time. This healing process alone can  finally bring the otherwise endless repetition of the Karmic cycles to  its natural conclusion. It was our Karmic debts that kept us firmly  fastened to the wheel of Earth life, where one lifetime after another we  found ourselves either at the giving or the receiving end of any one of  the life lessons that have to be undertaken by all human spirits and  their souls.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> ...break shackles – or rather dissolve them – through compassion, love and forgiveness ...



The nuggetts are in there, and worth the mining, but the more precious the metal the more earth there is to shift.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The nuggetts are in there, and worth the mining, but the more precious the metal the more earth there is to shift.



Keep digging! ​


----------



## Aquarius

What a lot of pious talk there is on the  Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our  children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal  more to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest  time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better  care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly  existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time  for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a  better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its  lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as  necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our  children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. 

Let  me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a  one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each  one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many  times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in  the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and  adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete  and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this  may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into  Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we  incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of  our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a  man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and  right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences,  our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and  understanding. 

From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC

"Ultimate hubris is trashing our little blue canoe.
 Fundamental insecurity is turning a blind eye."
 ~ L. G. Cullens



Aquarius said:


> What a lot of pious talk there is on the  Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our  children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal  more to this issue than meets the eye.



I respect your right to believe in whatever alternate reality makes you happy. We all need something to hang on to, but misleading others with our beliefs (as opposed to facts) is diminishing our species existence. Such is amply evidenced in objective history of humankind's so-called progress.



Aquarius said:


> I agree that it is the highest  time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better  care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly  existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time  for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a  better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its  lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as  necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our  children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us.



Thank you, and I believe your heart is in the right place. But, the time is already here. If we continue to play the three monkeys we'll go the way of the Dodo bird. My thoughts are for the children that suffer the sins of their fathers. 




Aquarius said:


> Let  me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a  one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each  one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many  times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in  the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and  adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete  and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this  may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into  Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we  incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of  our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a  man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and  right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences,  our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and  understanding.



It's true that life is not a "[FONT=&Verdana]one-off thing." The hard science we actually know though, is that the basic elements of our physical existence are recycled in the continuation of life, with the form of such whatever tends to satisfy adaptive evolution. Anything beyond physical existence is pure speculation. 

I [/FONT]apologize for taking umbrage with your well meaning thoughts, but believed it necessary for the sake of our children


----------



## Olly Buckle

Longevity research holds out the realistic possibility of extending human life spans to two or three hundred years.One would expect the rich and powerful to benefit first. When they will have to look forward to living with the consequences of their decisions will  it alter the process of making them?


----------



## midnightpoet

Humans do have a way of blaming everything besides themselves (of course that includes other humans) for their own inadequacies. If there are unfortunate circumstances there's always a good scapegoat handy.


----------



## Aquarius

In truth we are constantly playing the  role of our own forebears and in case our curriculum requires further  lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we shall return as one of our  own descendants. And unless we take an active part in blessing and  healing our world now, in each future lifetime we shall be newly  confronted with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet  and left behind unchanged in previous lifetimes. How about that for a  mind-boggling thought?

Let’s take a moment and join those who are  in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost core of life  and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came forth as a  seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only  marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my  mind that the person we are at present is the result of everything that  happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us  towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and  origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the  outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different  guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help  marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what we  shall be forever.

And should our evolutionary program demand  further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the  offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason  that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world  are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This  highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well  as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are  facing us and our world.

From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We live in extraordinary times of Mother  Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not  surprising that many are feeling an urge for finding and reconnecting  with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the  same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have  become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our  nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to  broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we  decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become  familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual  aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for  their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s  true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be  found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our  Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with  God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced  souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to  misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being.  They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not  yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well  as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one  finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in  the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls  smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of  genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the  highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and  eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with  God.
 
From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Now that you are aware that you have  been your own ancestor, I would like to challenge you to take a good  look at your family tree. When you consider the ancestral line-up in  front of you, bear in mind that in some of your lifetimes you yourself  could either have been an eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and  unfortunate one. Should you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears  and feeling your heart melting with compassion for those through whose  line you reincarnated, and before your ego swells with pride for having  come through such an illustrious family, think of the part you must have  played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and  feel compassion for ourselves and the many ordeals each one of us has to  work their way through on their way to becoming the one we are today.  To provide humankind with a well balanced educational program, it is for  wise higher purposes that all human souls occasionally require  lifetimes on the Earth plane when wretchedly difficult and traumatic  situations have to be coped with. But we can trust the Universe’s wisdom  and love that it will see to it that such times are balanced by  successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each  one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice and be  thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The time has  come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift of life,  for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and by night,  and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of us. And  that undoubtedly will continue forever.

From ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It has been said that because two people  argue does not mean they do not love each other and that because some  folks refuse to argue is a sign that they do. I find it childish to fall  out with each other because of a difference of opinion. When a  situation has been duly considered from all angles, in all our  relationships it is all right to come to the conclusion that it is  better to agree to disagree than falling out. Wise ones bear in mind  that whenever disputes arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly  the same things and perceive them in a totally different way.

Depending  on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can be right  and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for human  beings, because of the different lessons we all have to participate in  on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute can be settled  peacefully, simply by accepting each others views, even though they  differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in  nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise –  to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict.

From ‘Reflections On Life’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## sas

Yep, plenty who disagreed with Hitler looked the other way. There is right and there is wrong. I'm not much into gray areas; too easy to do nothing, in those shades of grey.  There are those I no longer break bread with, and I let them know why. They've been shocked. I could, of course, continue to blend into their "acceptable" people world, I look like them, and not trouble myself. Screw that. My granddaughters are watching me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

sas said:


> There are those I no longer break bread with, and I let them know why. They've been shocked. I could, of course, continue to blend into their "acceptable" people world, I look like them, and not trouble myself..



Last time I told someone I wouldnt be seeing them again they said 'We need to  talk'. Wrong, I have no  need to  talk to  him ever again. I don't understand when people think I don't mean what I say, nor when they get upset because I take them at their word.


----------



## Aquarius

sas said:


> Yep, plenty who disagreed with Hitler looked the other way. There is right and there is wrong. I'm not much into gray areas; too easy to do nothing, in those shades of grey.  There are those I no longer break bread with, and I let them know why. They've been shocked. I could, of course, continue to blend into their "acceptable" people world, I look like them, and not trouble myself. Screw that. My granddaughters are watching me.



You have no idea how you would behave if you lived under a dictatorship and regime of terror, where the media are controlled and there is no personal freedom whatever. Nazis is short for National-Sozialisten, but let no-one confuse them with a genuine socialist organisation. They used the word socialism and made a mockery of it. The true German socialist movement was forced underground soon after Hitler and his Nazi party came to power. It remained alive, but it took until after the war before it officially entered the political stage again. 

One of my mother’s brothers insisted on remaining an active member of the forbidden party during the time of the Nazi regime. He paid for it with his life, the highest price of all by being involved in printing and distributing a tiny newspaper that could only be read with a strong magnifying glass.   In the middle of one night, the Gestapo called for my uncle. He had been found out, almost certainly through somebody who did not like him denouncing him. That was a common occurrence in those days. My uncle was presented with a macabre choice. If he wanted his wife and two small children to be safe from persecution, he could decide whether he wanted to go to a concentration camp or being sent on what was then known as an ‘Ascension Mission’, an impossible assignment at the front from which no-one ever returned. 

  My uncle chose the latter and must shortly after have perished on the Russian front. He was lost in action and no trace of him was ever found. After the war, it took many years until the authorities finally accepted my aunt’s appeals that he should be declared dead, so that she could at least start to draw a pension for herself and her children.


----------



## Olly Buckle

An Austrian friend  of my parents told us a story of  being picked up by the Gestapo because he was out late at night. They had a busy night and put him in a cell with a toilet in it and he was able to flush all the socialist party leaflets that he had been distributing, close call. After the war he was given clearance by the Americans and was able to build the first Austrian hydro-electric dam of logs and earthat Kaprun, with the help of an American engineer. When I visited Austria as a teenager he had just finished rebuilding , state of the art, massive, concrete.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The Buddha said: ‘Do not believe in  anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and  rumoured by many, or because it is found written in your religious  books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not  believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many  generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything  agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’

From ‘Telling A Truth From A Lie’

‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

While slicing an onion I cut my finger with the onion brown skin...like a paper cut...be careful out there


----------



## Aquarius

‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it creates profoundness and in giving it creates love.’ Lao Tzu     

‘Words have the power to destroy and heal, and words that are true and kind can make our world a better place.’ The Buddha   

​ On  our pathway through life learning to watch the words we speak and  thereby taking charge of our tongues is as vital an issue as any other.  That is undoubtedly the reason why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament  warned in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the  tongue; and those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: ‘Keep control of your  tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the  feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully,  without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the  Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and  you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master  within you.

 ‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that  is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked  of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world  that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the  Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because in  that case they are unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted  to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t  like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you  can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about  the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the  Angels in their work.’

From ‘Taking Charge Of Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Live every moment for sending from your  loving heart the light of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, My light. Continue to do this  until your whole being is filled with this light, so that you gradually  evolve into a light that is, like Me, capable of constantly sharing its  love and warmth with all lifeforms, not only in your world but all  others. Endeavour to think kind and loving thoughts only and never  forget your sense of humour. Nothing lightens your vibrations more  quickly and easily than the ability to see the funny side of things, to  laugh about them and have fun. Above all, walk in faith and trust, My  beloved children, hand in hand with the Angels and Me. Best foot  forward, keep on saying to yourself: 

From this heart nothing but love.
From these hands nothing but healing.
From this mouth nothing but kindness.
From this mind nothing but peace.

From ‘States Of Heightened Awareness And Illumination’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Sometimes it’s a challenge 
balancing the needs of the inner child
with the sensibility of an adult


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as someone believes that  every word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally, including  the Jesus story, that person could be constantly in danger of thinking:  ‘I can do as I like and sin as much as I want to. The priest will  forgive me and then I can keep on sinning. And even if at the end of our  session s/he says: ‘Go forth and sin no more!’ I shall think: ‘What of  it? I know from previous occasions that nobody knows and that nothing  happens to me, so let’s do it again and again ad infinitum.’ That has  been the way of the past and reflecting on where it has got us and  world, one can only come to the obvious conclusion that this never has  been the right way of going about things. 

What a world of  difference it makes when we become aware that Jesus is a symbolism of  our higher nature and that God is part of us, and we are part of God.  Therefore, God witnesses and knows everything about us, in the minutest  details. Our whole perception of life changes when we find out that in  truth we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and  actions, always have been and forever will be. As soon as we get a  better grasp of the Universal laws, God’s laws, we realise that no  priest ever had the power of forgiving anything and that their kind of  forgiveness could not wipe away one iota of anyone’s Karmic debts. 

No  matter what any religious institution may to this day try to make us  believe, we ourselves are the only ones who can pay for them and make  good where we once sinned. There have been many ancient prophecies that  one day someone would appear in our world to save and redeem us,  individually and collectively. As we are now finding out with ever more  clarity, none other than we ourselves can and have to play this role.  And because on the inner level of life we are all one, as soon as one of  us saves and redeems themselves, our whole world follows suit and moves  one more small step forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Before sitting in judgement of those who  in past lifetimes committed atrocities in the name of Jesus, it is  worth bearing in mind that in order to receive a well-rounded earthly  education, it is more than likely that any old souls in our midst were  among them in previous lifetimes. We too must have spent at least some  of our lifetimes following Christianity’s beliefs, even though in our  present one we could have sworn allegiance to one of the other religions  or, like me, decided to remain a free spirit. Here’s a sobering thought  for you: the monstrous and awful things of past ages never were a case  of ‘them’ and ‘us’, but ‘us’ and ‘us’. We were there and took part,  sometimes at the giving end and on other occasions at the receiving one.  Consequently, all of us are responsible for the Karma that was created  by the sins of those days, individually and collectively and that by all  religions, without exception. 

Therefore, we are the ones who  have to make good and redeem the debts incurred along the way. It cannot  and will not be done by any kind of outside force and certainly not by  Jesus, the man who a long time ago was born in a storyteller’s mind only  and nowhere else. He never was. Every one of us has the power for  saving and redeeming themselves within, for we are by no means miserable  worms and sinners. Humankind is not on the Earth plane because of what  some of our religions see as ‘original sin’ or ‘fall from grace’. None  of these things ever happened either. They are only valid for those who  to this day take the sacred texts literally. 

How good it is to  know that ever more of us are awakening from their spiritual slumbers  and realise that in truth every human being, without exception, is a  beloved child of God who is attending their earthly lessons, at  different grades and levels, no more and no less. Because there are many  young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who have yet to become  aware of these things, it frequently appears as if the development of us  and our world were in retrograde motion. In my heart of hearts I know  that such worries are unfounded. Looking around, I see plenty of  evidence everywhere that in truth we are constantly and steadily moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Let no-one fool you into thinking otherwise.

From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> We were there and took part, sometimes at the giving end and on other occasions at the receiving one.



Or maybe there are some who hand it out lifetime after lifetime, and other meek souls who are always taking it? Surely it would be reasonable to see consistency in a single soul,  or what would be the point?


----------



## Aquarius

We come from love and into this state of  being we are presently returning. Only when we love and are thinking  kind and loving thoughts and are doing loving and thoughtful things are  we true to our real nature. We find ourselves in earthly life to  experience love in its many different manifestations and expressions.  This can only be done through actively taking part in life by constantly  giving and receiving love in its simplest form that expresses itself in  human kindness, friendliness and tolerance towards other. 

Loving  those who love us is easy, but the real test comes in our encounters  with the unloving ones. Can we love them, too? Like everything else in  the whole of Creation, we are subject to Universal laws. The most  important one here is the law of cause and effect, also known as the law  of Karma and reincarnation. It decrees that every action causes a  reaction and that everything has to return to its source. This ensures  that the thoughts, words and actions we consciously and unconsciously  project and send out into our world return to us without fail. 

The  Universe in its great generosity constantly provides each one of us  with sufficient opportunities for learning to love and respect ourselves  as well as our space and time, as much as that of others. We are  dynamic beings and therefore can only attract towards us that which we  ourselves are on the inner and outer level of life. As we know by now,  the world around us acts like a mirror of everything that happens  within. The corollary of this is that if we want more love in our lives –  the way we all do – we first have to become more loving ourselves.

From ‘The Journey Of Many Thousands Of Miles’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

All struggles and conflicts on the outer  levels of life are invariably reflections of those that are taking  place inside us. Everybody is responsible for sorting their own issues  and settling their own inner quarrels, as well as those in their outer  lives. We have been placed in this life so we may learn how to  intelligently deal with every one of our relationships and to heal those  that are in need of it. This needs to be done with love in our hearts  and consideration for the suffering of those who share our lives with  us. The same is true when we are in search of healing for our own inner  wounds.

And when we have finally had enough of being treated like  a doormat, over which the whole world can trample without ever hearing a  grumble from the mat, the time has come for taking heart and learning  how to stand up for and assert ourselves. We ourselves have to set the  boundaries and show the world in kind and loving yet determined ways,  that this sort of treatment will no longer be tolerated by us. This is  sure to surprise them at first, but we need to persevere and show them  that we mean what we say. We have every right to do so, because  spiritually and before God everybody is the same, equally loved and  appreciated, and has the same rights and duties. Nobody has to put up  with any old rubbish from anyone and there are no prizes for martyrdom.

And  whenever we refuse to have anything to do with someone, because our  intuition tells us that this person is not right for us, these reactions  should not be interpreted as signs of intolerance. In truth, they are  signals that we have learnt to love and respect ourselves, our time, as  well as our space and its sanctity as much as that of others. Not only  does everybody have the right to defend these things, it’s our duty to  do so whenever the need for it arises.

From ‘The Journey Of Many Thousands Of Miles’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The law of life is love and as sparks of  the Divine we are God’s children. Thus we have come from love, our true  nature is love and the goal of our earthly existence is to return into  this awareness and conduct our lives in keeping with this knowledge.  Giving and receiving love is one of every soul’s most basic and urgent  needs. And when the bud of the Christ nature of our innermost being at  last starts to open up, we become aware of God’s all-enfolding and  penetrating love and light, in which – unbeknown to us for a long time –  all life is constantly immersed.

Learning to love God’s way,  with simple human kindness and friendliness, thoughtfulness and  consideration, patience and tolerance for those around us, is the main  purpose of our existence. The more we practise this kind of loving in  every one of our daily encounters, the closer our contact with the Great  Father/Mother Creator’s Universal love, light and beauty gets. This is  how ultimately every human is going to do their share of establishing  God’s kingdom on the Earth. In this process the light of our own inner  Divinity grows increasingly powerful and far reaching. Having learnt to  accept and love every manifestation of life as being part of God’s great  plan of life, we view the events of our world with ever greater  tenderness, kindness and tolerance towards all its participants.

Feelings of this nature rise from a deep inner well of understanding about the preciousness and uniqueness of all God’s creatures. If, as a result, our heart fills with love but we feel short of someone special to give it to, if we but open our eyes we soon realise that our world is filled with needy people who are searching for love and seem to be unable to find it. Just about every human being belongs to this category and even the most advanced ones are frequently like small frightened children before God, too afraid to ask for help. Let’s take heart and not be stingy with our love and give it freely to everything that shares our life with us. Any kind of love that is given is never wasted, especially not on those who do not yet know how to respond in the right manner. 

From ‘Searching For Love And God’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Our environment and the people in it act  like a mirror that is constantly reflecting our own hidden inner  characteristics back to us. We are dynamic beings and can only attract  into our lives the qualities in others which we ourselves have already  developed. Therefore, if we want more love in our life, we first have to  become more loving ourselves. How to go about it? Anything is possible  for those reach out for the helping hands of the Angels, the Shining  Ones, Higher and Highest Beings – call them what you like, the meaning  is always the same. They are always waiting for our call and ready to  show the way, if we but ask. 

They wish to teach us how to rise  above all earthly conditions by peering beyond the ends of our noses and  the clouds of the darkness of ignorance that surround us, so that we  may learn to walk with our heads above the clouds and not in them. Our  feet need to be firmly planted on the Earth to do our share of making  our world a better and more peaceful place for all. Each one of us has  the power to bring their own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth. No  matter how insignificant our contribution may appear to us now, it does  make a difference to the whole and helps our world to move a bit  forwards on its own evolutionary spiral. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels any adversary truly can be overcome,  especially the worst one: our small earthly self’s fears and anxieties.  We are here for a purpose and no kind of suffering is ever for nothing.  Every bit of it fulfils the purpose of teaching us something; fathoming  out what that could be is our task. Yet, whenever we have reached the  end of our tether, there is nothing wrong and everything right with  falling on our knees, baring our hearts and souls and appealing to the  mercy and tenderness of the Great Mother’s infinite wisdom and love to  rescue us. 

From ‘Searching For Love And God’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Approaching the Divine aspects of life  is best done with the frame of mind and the openness of heart of a small  child. After all, that’s what we are before the Great Father/Mother of  all life. Besides, it takes a child’s simplicity to grasp the higher  esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the words that were once given  to our world through various teaching methods. The wise ones in the  world of light, our true home, who bring us these messages, have always  communicated with us not with the surface words of the myths and legends  they gave us from time to time, but through the metaphors and  symbolisms that have always been hiding behind them. When their meanings  have been unravelled, the Divine spirit can speak unhindered to the  hearts and souls of those who are ready to understand. 

God  manifests Him/Herself everywhere and everything that exists in this  world and all others has been created from love. To come to this  conclusion is the end of the search for God and love which all of us  have come into this life to pursue. All human beings eventually reach  the evolutionary point when they can sense and recognise the light of  the spirit in all their companions. Each time they are looking into a  mirror, they then realise that they are actually looking at God. This  reveals that they have reached the ultimate goal every human being is incessantly working towards in earthly life.

From ‘Searching For Love And God’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When we become aware that God, the  creative forces of the Highest, is in everything and that all life is  involved in a process of evolution, we realise that humankind has always  been evolving away from the dark and evil side of its lower earthly  nature. The aspect of God we are striving to develop, the same as  everything else in the whole of Creation, is that which is good, right  and beautiful. By bringing forth from within our own being the best and  the highest of our nature, we are helping these aspects of Mother Earth  and all other life and lifeforms move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral. 

Because the Divine is not a static force  but an ever evolving, expanding and increasing one, each one of us is  equipped with the power to assist God with His/Her development. The  Christ Spirit is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother  of all life. It is all light and love and so is Its spark, which each  one of us contains. This part of the Divine Trinity gradually absorbs  everything that is ugly and sick, crude and evil into itself and  transmutes it into something beautiful, sophisticated and good. Crooked  corners it makes straight and that which is sick, it heals. Such is the  process of evolution.

From ‘Searching For Love And God’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is neither the critic who counts nor  the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the  doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who  are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and  blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again,  because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do  their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are  spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will  know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours  fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their  place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with  victory and defeat.’ 

And whenever we are working for a worthy  cause and doing our best, God and the Angels will be happy to do the  rest. Help then frequently arrives from unexpected quarters.

Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Doing Our Best’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Are you aware that each one of us in  their own way is a special and unique being? Just imagine in the entire  history of the whole of Creation there has never been and never will be  another being quite like you and me! Our eyes, hands, hair, handwriting,  smile, voice and mind are unique to us. No-one walks, talks, thinks,  acts or even meditates exactly the way we do. Nobody can paint our brush  strokes or has exactly the same taste as we have for food, music, dance  and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things quite the way  we do; and no-one can feel our feelings. There has never been someone  who laughs exactly the way we do, and what makes us laugh or cry, can  have quite a different effect on someone else.

We are all  different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth, and we are all  specially gifted in some way. Even if others pursue the same creative  activities as we do, everybody has their own special and unique way of  expressing themselves. In the course of our evolution as individuals and  through many lifetimes, we all have developed our own set of abilities.  There always will be someone who is better than we are, at one thing or  another; and everyone is likely to be our superior at least in one way.  But do not overlook that this is valid for each one of us. 

Every  human soul has been provided by our Creator with a different set of  gifts and talents. They have taken many lifetimes to develop and it is  important to be grateful for them, to take good care of them and further  develop them, to the best of our ability. The whole range of that which  has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration and a sound that is  uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a room that is filled  with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the symphony they are  producing together, it may seem to us as if some of the instruments in  some way sounded better than ours. Don’t be disturbed by this, because  it’s due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation, to  ensure that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how  hard they may try, it’s impossible!

From  ‘You Are Special’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Love is the law and the nature of the  Universe. It is humankind’s true nature too. It is a force that is  stronger than the best quality steel could ever be. Steel belongs to the  Earth plane, but love is of the highest levels of life, known to us as  God. Steel  has to decay like all earthly things. It rusts and  deteriorates and its molecular components are eventually returned to the  Earth, the same as anything else that consists of matter. Love,  however, is of God and therefore eternal and immortal. It has the power  to survive and conquer all obstacles that may ever get in our way. If  two people are tied together by difficult Karma, once they have dealt  with it by resolving the outstanding issues between them, they are ready  to form a loving relationship that will last forever. This does away  with the need for grappling any of our friends to our souls with hoops  of steel, the way an old saying advises us to do.
 
From ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

My experience of long-standing  relationships has shown that is irrelevant whether two people are  married to each other or not. Unless both partners make a genuine effort  at remaining interested in each other, their union is bound to become  increasingly stale, like a loaf of old bread, or as tasteless as a glass  of wine or beer that has been standing too long. Even the best wine  turns to vinegar when it is left unattended in the glass for long  enough. 

Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so many  marriages these days are winding up in the divorce courts, even after  thirty or forty years. Any marriage that has lost its spark so much that  discoveries can no longer be made together, gets to be like an outworn  pair of slippers that is waiting to be discarded. When the slippers have  become so trodden down that they are increasingly uncomfortable to  wear, the only way of sensibly recycling them is by putting them into  the bin. And if one wishes to continue to enjoy the comfort of wearing  slippers, the time has come to look out for a suitable new pair.

Everything  is not lost if there is at least a degree of love and respect for each  other left in our hearts and souls. Love is the greatest healer of all –  it can heal anything, especially relationships. Not for nothing is  Libra the sign of marriage and partnerships. During each lifetime spent  in this sign, ruled by Venus, human souls can acquire the gifts they  need for healing any kind of relationship. Libra being an Air sign, they  start with intelligence, in particular when applied to relationships of  all kinds. It grows into an ever more potent tool when it comes  together with the Venusian gifts of tact and diplomacy; a strong sense  of justice and fairness; an ability to perceive all sides of any  situation, relationship and argument; being capable of saying the right  words at the right time and so pouring oil onto troubled waters. A love  of good manners, a winning smile and affectionate nature are also part  of Libra’s essential equipment for learning to cope with life on the  physical plane and its most difficult aspect: human relationships.

From ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Love is the greatest power in the whole  of Creation. It generates bonds that bind eternally and the same time  give complete freedom. When applied to any situation, especially in  relationships, a loving approach never fails to win through. No matter  how difficult a problem we may have to face, be it doubts, fears and  anxieties, sickness and disability, and especially when death draws  near, the key to the greater freedom of the spirit world and to Heaven  itself is the human heart’s love for its Creator. God source alone can  provide any of us with the ideal love we have searched for, ever since  our first emergence from the state of oneness in the heartmind of God. 

This alone is the love that stays with us forever, that never betrays us  or cheats and lies, the way human lovers are frequently temped to do.  Like no other, this love unerringly stands by us, it guides and protects  us wherever our evolutionary pathway may take us. This is the love we  yearn to find in our human connections. Yet, ultimately it has to elude  us in every earthly encounter, as it can only be found in our loving  reunion with God. When at long last this love is found, the human heart  is like a rose that turns its face to the blessing and healing power of  God’s great light. Every soul that receives it expands in wisdom and  understanding, and without needing words it knows the meaning of truth. 
From ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every one of us is a spark of the  Divine, a child of God who contains all characteristics of its Divine  parents, though at first only in seed form. The best and the worst is in  all of us. The higher and highest aspects of our nature take a long  time before they can come into the foreground of our consciousness and  begin to come alive and develop. Before this can happen, the lower and  lowest parts of our nature have to be explored and experienced with all  its consequences. 

That is how it comes about that we all view everything that is in our  earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else. There are as  many variations on this theme as there are souls and that includes  those who presently dwell on the other side of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two worlds. No two people are exactly alike, not  even identical twins. Although on the outside it may be hard to tell one  from the other, inside they are unique beings. The Karma of no two  people is identical, because we all have gone through different  experiences and therefore reached a dissimilar evolutionary level. 
 
From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

All of us have only one window to view  our world and through which the world sees us, and that is our own. The  Ascendant in our birthchart is a symbol of this window, which is  coloured by the energies and qualities of the sign at its cusp. The  first house is the Ascendant and describes the physical appearance of  the small earthly self, its demeanour and vitality, personality and  instinctive behaviour in its encounters with the outside world.

It  could be said that in some way the Ascendant is the most important part  of the birth chart, because it represents our outer personality and  acts like a mask we show to the world. One might think of it as a window  through which we view the outside world and the way this world sees us.  It is the filter through which all learning experiences of our present  lifetime have to pass, to enable the inner self to assimilate and digest  them. Through the daily experiences of the earthly self the psyche  restlessly searches for enlightenment that can only be found in a better  understanding of its own nature through the people and situations that  are coming its way.

The Ascendant describes the part where our  earthly self meets life head-on and sometimes collides with it. When  this happens, it is helpful to bear in mind that this part of our being  is but a mask and as such should at all times be worn lightly. Those who  identify too much with their mask, i.e. the outer personality, run the  risk of forgetting who they truly are and what one fine day they are  sure to be again. This true spirit and higher self, however, cannot be  found by any earthlings who are as yet unaware of the existence of such a  part. As ever, awareness is the key for unlocking this particular door  to another aspect of human consciousness. 

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of the twelve Sun signs of the  zodiac and the house position of our Sun in the birthchart reflect a  different attitude towards life and all it contains. Possibly the best  example of this is the polar opposition of Aries and Libra. Read more  about this by following the link at the end of this chapter. The zodiac  is a symbol of the wheel of life or fortune. Round and round we go on  this wheel, one lifetime after another. On every one of these journeys  of exploration we first encounter the get-up-and-go Aries, where the Sun  is in exaltation. Here the life force supplies us with sheer endless  amounts of vim and vigour, zest for life and enthusiasm for adventuring and treading new paths and scouting out uncharted territories. 

But  there eventually comes a lifetime in which we reach the polar opposite  of Aries and that is Libra, where the Sun is in its fall and not much  zest for life is left in us. A certain world-weariness creeps into our  being and that is because our Highest Self is beginning to prepare us  for our final departure from the Earth plane. We may feel an almost  irresistibly strong yearning for home and mother. When in the end we can  do nothing but give in to these feelings, we may find to our greatest  disappointment that our earthly mother is not at all the one we have  been looking for. 

Our perception of life changes most profoundly  as soon as our earthly self re-awakens to its true nature. With this  comes a fresh understanding of the purpose of our earthly existence, as  well as the nature of all feelings of yearning. With great clarity we  suddenly realise that our deepest innermost longings for home and mother  were never meant to be fulfilled in earthly life. Our small self’s  craving ceases with the awareness that all along we have been dreaming  of going home to our true home and parents, the Great Father/Mother of  all life. Through our attunement and reconciliation with God, our soul  finds peace and healing for the deep inner wounds which the  disappointments of our earthly existence once left behind in its  memories. 

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

were all made up of stardust....L Krauss......stars had to die for us to be alive...he's not the greatest debater but he can be so poetic


----------



## Aquarius

Might he have meant that we, that is our physical bodies, are made from the same material as the stars and therefore also their dust?


----------



## Aquarius

Refuse to think of time in the earthly  sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from  the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything  that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the  Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation  that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of  you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as  individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures  await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest  assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy.  Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and  great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the  conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

From ‘About Time’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Your planet is the only place where the  concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow  and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created  especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and  giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are  in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and  that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever  have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring  fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage  of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others  worry about it but refuse to join them.

From ‘About Time’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because on the inner level of life all  is one and there is no separation between anything, when one of you  changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else evolves  with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and  your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure –  imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through  all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your  world. See how they too are changing – it’s pure magic! The world you  are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as  yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s  surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all  life, the insecurity of their earthly existence can be very frightening.

Rest  assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it  has first taken place on the inner level of life. As a result, each time  one of you consciously changes their inner perception and attitude  towards life, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and  redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and  redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and prove  that you are alive through taking an active interest in what surrounds  you. Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good  purposes only and strive to make your world a better place by bringing a  renewed understanding of the higher purpose and true meaning of  humankind’s earthly life to as many as possible. Share the knowledge you  are finding here to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and  souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual understanding can  also come alive in them and their faith and trust renews itself in Me,  your Creator, and the goodness of the life I have prepared for each one  of you individually and collectively the whole race. 

From ‘About Time’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

 * * *

 

​


----------



## Aquarius

Assist the people you meet to become  aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this  glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is  part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling  on the Earth plane are aspiring to become a lightbringer and healer, who  in the fullness of time can be used as a channel through which My  wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the  consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of  creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation.  Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live  together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and  death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it  into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your  inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing  your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with Me and  experience the elation of acting as a true child of Mine by assisting  others to become aware that they also are the daughters and sons of My  eternal spirit. In the name of love I ask this of each one of you. And  never forget that nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted.  Everything is constantly recycled time and time again. Each human life  is consciousness that on the Earth plane believes of itself that it is  taking place in time. In truth, the concept of time only exists in the  material world, anywhere else there is no time. Life on your planet  comes, earthly personalities appear, they live and eventually die. The  indwelling spirit and soul move on and the physical body that is left  behind apparently decays, though in reality even this aspect of your  being only changes its form.

From ‘About Time’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Through gaining a fresh understanding  and perception of the processes of life, I hope you will be able to find  out for yourself that there really is nothing to be afraid of in the  realm of the spirit. For a long time something like a veil, known as the  veil of consciousness, has been hiding that world from us. But this is  rapidly disappearing with the help new spiritual knowledge that for  quite some time has been flowing ever more freely into our world. A good  example of this is a message from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides that appeared in the Lodge’s Calendar November 2006. The  following is its essence: 

‘Only a thin veil divides you from  those who have passed into our world. These people are by no means dead.  They are very much alive and no different from the way they were when  you knew them in earthly life. The main difference between then and now,  for them, is that they no longer need a physical body for getting  around and that they are much happier without it. 

‘Think of your  loved ones in a world where peace, love and happiness rule supreme.  Without being consciously aware of it, this is the state every one of  you in earthly life for a long time seeks in  vain. But eventually you  need to learn how to, at least occasionally in prayers, meditations and  quiet reflection, detach yourself  from the toil and strife of your  physical existence. All of you have to learn how to find a degree of  happiness and peace with your Highest or God Self. This is particularly  easy whilst listening to music that soothes and calms your whole being  and when with your mind’s eye you are perceiving the golden world of  God.’ 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Two different ways to approach the world.

There are those who *do* things so they can *have* something which allows them to *be* something.

Then there are those who *be* something so that they can *do* something, which allows them to *have *something


----------



## Aquarius

The Great Soul of all life on its  deepest and innermost levels, from the highest to the lowest  manifestations of life, is one amorphous mass. It was for this reason  that humankind’s temporary existence on the material plane once became a  necessity. When everybody wanders around and experiences life and  themselves in their own physical bodies, one cannot help noticing one’s  individuality. Temporarily encasing every spark of the Divine, a spirit,  in matter and adding a soul to it, so that we could experience  ourselves through the world of our feelings, was the only way each one  of us would eventually become fully aware of ourselves as an individual  being in our own right. In the course of a great many lifetimes this has  successfully created the illusion of being separate from each other,  which in truth we are not, never have been and never will be.

As a  result of this oneness of all life, every individual soul within the  Great Soul is responsible for its own spiritual wellbeing, as well as  that of the others and the whole. From the Highest levels of existence  the river of life feeds down to the lowliest ones, supporting,  maintaining and nurturing all that is. None is ever forgotten or will be  left behind. And because love is the law of the Universe, no soul ever  struggles on its own, in spite of the fact that it often feels like that  on the Earth plane when we are struggling to find our way back home  into the conscious awareness of the oneness with our Father/Mother  Creator. Help is at hand whenever we need it. All we have to do is call.  

From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every human soul carries deep within the  memory of the perfect and beautiful world from which we once descended  into physicality and to which one day we shall return. This is a world  that knows nothing of sickness, pain, violence, crime and wars, and all  life exists together in perfect harmony. From time to time the memories  of this world come to haunt us in order to encourage us in our search  for the same perfection, i.e. wholeness that is in our Creator. To  achieve this goal the Great Spirit plants in Its children of the Earth  an urge to grow and reach upwards, so that our consciousness may expand  through learning something from every experience that comes our way.

The  illusion of separateness of the physical world never existed in the  Great Soul and in truth there is no separation between anything or  anyone. All life has always remained one and because of this, whatever  happens to one of us is inevitably shared by everybody else and when one  of us heals, our whole world and everything in it does the same. This  shows how every small effort any one of us makes on their own individual  healing journey of a thousand miles is of the greatest value for all  life.

Therefore, as often as possible let us withdraw our  attention from earthly things and concerns to seek the inner silence  that is of God instead. Every human soul potentially is a  receiver/transmitter station that has the power to obtain impressions of  beauty and heavenly things from the higher and highest planes of life,  and also from other people and states of life. In deep meditation we  begin to develop our finer and finest senses and be at one with God’s  wisdom and truth.

From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Earthly life with its many puzzles and  issues we do not yet understand is frequently very hard to cope with.  Yet, as aspiring healers, we are required to steadfastly and  courageously follow the guidance from the living God within, to soldier  on irrespective of what may come our way. As bravely and nobly as we  can, we thus move onwards and upwards on our own individual evolutionary  spiral and that of all life. We do this in the hope that the time will  soon come when our Highest Self lifts us above the drudgery and  heaviness of the Earth plane, so we can start gathering first hand  experiences of the goodness of God’s life. May we all have the courage  to live, serve and bless everything we encounter. And may we find love  and tolerance in our hearts in a living faith that unerringly trusts the  goodness of the life our Creator has given us. 

From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

Because you were born in Heaven, a  metaphor earthlings use for the highest levels of life, initially your  spirit consists of but a tiny spark of Me. From the safety of the Great  Father’s sacred heart every one of you once started their descent into  exploring life as a physical being who experiences itself and its world  with the help of an earthly personality. Because it was created entirely  in that environment, it’s the only place where amends can eventually be  made for the damage, pain and suffering you inflicted upon others  during the early stages of your education, when your earthly self was  still ignorant of the higher purpose and meaning of its existence.  Ultimately, that’s how every bit of the suffering that ever existed in  your world has been and to this day is self-inflicted through negative  thinking and behaviour patterns of the past.

This is in sharp  contrast with what happens in the world of spirit, your true home, where  everything is for real and can be seen quite clearly by everybody.  There is nowhere to hide and nothing can be hidden, like in earthly  life. There is no need for it because the qualities of honesty and  truth, loyalty and integrity rule supreme in this realm. On the spirit  level of life all is one and there is no separation between anything.  Because your spirit and soul are part of this world, whatever you do to  someone in earthly life, be it with good or bad intentions, in the final analysis you are doing to yourself. 

From ‘Learning To Trust The Highest’ 

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every one of your negative and  destructive thoughts, words and actions towards others in due course are  experienced by you, namely when they return to you in some form or  another, either in the same lifetime or a future one. Patiently enduring  whatever comes your way and forgiving any perpetrators, if there are  any who can be seen with earthly eyes, is the only way you can redeem  yourself. But before proceeding with this, wise ones first forgive  themselves for once having set in motion the chain of events that is the  underlying cause of their present suffering. By the way, there is never  any need to give in to the desires of the revenge thirsty part of your  lower nature. My laws see to it in due course everybody gets their just  desserts.

From ‘Learning To Trust The Highest’ 

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Ultimately, all suffering of your world  is self-inflicted through everyone’s own behaviour in previous  lifetimes. Because of your oneness on the inner level of life, whatever  you do to somebody else, with good or bad intentions, you also do to  yourself. The law of Karma, My law, commands that whatever anyone sends  out into My Creation has to return to its sender, for good and for bad.  That’s why all your negative and destructive thoughts, words and actions  in the end find their way back to you. Their results have to be endured  and then made good  by you at some stage, either in this lifetime or in  future ones. 

‘For a long time your earthly self remains unaware  of all these things and suffers intensely from – unbeknown to itself –  the results of its own actions. When the going on the Earth plane gets  particularly rough, the memories of your soul awake and start nudging  you, it’s earthly counterpart, and reminds you of your true nature and  home. Its yearning causes the Divine qualities of compassion and love to  stir in your human heart. My spark within you wakes from its slumbers,  comes alive and over time slowly but surely grows into a small flame.’

From ‘Written In The Stars’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Human souls during their lifetimes on  the Earth are frequently suffering from severe bouts of homesickness.  This is known as the Divine sickness of the soul. Its intention is to  guide the earthly personality into searching for a true home that  nothing and nobody will ever be able to destroy and take away. This  personality has a soul that is soft and sensitive and therefore has  great difficulties coming to terms with the harsh conditions of the  Earth plane with its materialism, greed and selfishness, violence and  cruelty. When our soul bleeds and suffers for all manner of reasons,  especially the lack of understanding of our small earthly self, our  soul’s consciousness grows and that of our whole world expands with it. 

This,  however, is precious little comfort when we, the small earthly self,  are hurting like hell and have no idea that the very reason for our  suffering is that our soul is trying to tell us something, while our  Highest or God self looks on with infinite wisdom and ineffable love. It  smiles because at long last our earthly self is beginning to fulfil the  purpose of all our lifetimes on the Earth plane and that is waking up into an ever growing awareness of God’s true nature and our own.

_*The Wanderer*_
I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’
Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Franz Schubert

From ‘Healers and Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The maxim 'less is more' applies  to many things besides writing.


----------



## Aquarius

With the coming of the Aquarian Age the  patriarchy has served its purpose. All around clear evidence is  emerging that the balance between the feminine and masculine aspects of  Creation is slowly re-establishing itself in our inner and outer world.  However, as the love and wisdom aspect of our Father/Mother Creator is  conscious in women and unconscious in men, it is hardly surprising that  to this day the Goddess’s qualities can be a scarce commodity with the  males of our species. Unless they take care to grow and evolve through  their relationships, the way we are meant to do on the Earth plane, in  their present lifetime many of them are in danger of remaining stuck in  the evolutionary phase of frivolous and irresponsible little boys.  Rather than patiently working their way through the difficulties that  arise from the gender’s different perceptions of and approach to life,  these men prefer to take to their heels. 

Six thousand years of  patriarchy of the past with its systematic and ever more brutal  suppression of the feminine principle in our world, to this day have  left many a male of our species bereft of the Goddess’s characteristics.  Although by now good progress is being made on the road of recovery, at  the time of writing this in the year 2013 and updating it in 2018, our  world still has a long way to go until the required balance has fully  been restored. And so, it is hardly surprising that many marriages these  days all too easily turn into a deck of cards, as someone once put it: 'In the beginning the two people involved needed nothing but two hearts  and a diamond. But, by the end both of them may well wish they each had a  club and a spade instead.’ 

From ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The way I see it, when things sometimes  seemingly go wrong in our lives, it is always us who are out of step  with the Universe and not the other way round. It is then more than  likely that the energies it is currently putting at our disposal wish to  tell a different story and are trying to steer us and our life into a  different direction. If one seemingly runs into one invisible wall after  another, when obstacle after obstacle rears its head, it is a safe bet  that the Universe is attempting to give us a message that somehow we are  barking up the wrong tree. It may well be the case that it has  something much better up its sleeve for us, if we but pay attention.

The world around us is a mirror of what is taking place inside us.  Through the actions and reactions of the people around us it is  constantly trying to provide us with some kind of feedback. This is  known as Universal guidance and we do well to listen to what the  Universe has to say. And whenever things in our lives are not going the  way we would want them to, almost certainly this is a signal from the  Highest that for us the time has come to take stock and make some  changes. Making an effort to attend to the special lessons we have  agreed to learn in the course of our present lifetime, long before we  entered into it, re-aligns our energies with those of the Universe and  we get back into harmony with ourselves and the predestined pathway of  our life. 
 
From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because we earthlings have been given freedom of choice by the Universal forces, whenever there is an indication that we should make some changes on our lifepath, nobody forces us to make them. Wise ones, however, pay attention to the guidance that comes their way in the form of something appearing to go wrong. They respond by trying their hand at something else and looking towards channelling their energies into different avenues of expression. For a long time we are unaware that the Universe is constantly offering us choices and that in truth no-one forces us to do anything we do not like or to believe things that do not sound true to us. There is always a choice and it has to be made – by us. But, before we can choose wisely, we first have to become aware of the fact that we are allowed to choose. Try not to overlook that not choosing also amounts to a choice.

Humankind’s much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a walk on a lead.  We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our Highest or God Self  holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands. It  alone knows our true needs and whatever is the right thing for us in any  given moment. It constantly guides us into our next adventures on the  Earth plane. For each one of us this is the only authority in the whole  of Creation who really knows which lessons still have to be integrated  by us and which tests and trial are necessary to lead us home into the  oneness with God. 

From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Whenever our lifepath requires changes, we do not have to go along with it because we have been given freedom of choice.



This makes a great illustration of punctuation. The way it is written I would take it as reading in the sense 'Whenever our lifepath changes, we do not have to go along with it because we have been given freedom of choice, the reason we have to go along with it is...'
If it was puncuated 'Whenever our lifepath requires changes we do not have to go along with it, because we have been given freedom of choice.' I think it would be more the original intent.

"There is always a choice.'

So true, what people tend to overlook is that a true 'choice' is one between multiple options, I reckon six or seven is good. Too often people settle for a dichotomy.


----------



## Aquarius

If at any given time evil desires of our  lower nature rise to the surface of our consciousness, we are free to  decide whether we wish to follow them and act them out or not. The more  highly evolved we become, the easier it is to acknowledge and accept  such things as part of our lower animal nature, which have outlived  their usefulness. Whenever this happens, wise ones reach for the hand of  their Highest Self and request its help to change and transmute the  energies of the desires that are no longer in our interest into  something that serves the highest good and greatest joy of all life. 

It  is possible to save ourselves many disappointments when we bear in mind  that doors will only ever open for anyone when they are meant to. And  when one of them does, the experience can be likened to something that  can usually only be seen in funny films. Having so got used to pushing  and shoving uselessly at far too many doors, there may well come a  moment, when – metaphorically speaking – we have at last found the right  one. In that case the door flies open so suddenly that it makes you  feel almost as if you were shooting out through the window, at the other  end of the room. Why not try it out for yourself sometime?

From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 






​


----------



## Aquarius

In every human being true and lasting  faith in ourselves and the goodness of the life the Universe has  bestowed upon us can only grow through learning from our own first hand  experiences. When things go wrong, as they sometimes will even for wise  ones, when they have unsuccessfully tried one door after another, yet  none seems to be willing to open, no matter how hard they try, these  people take a break from their efforts. They go into quiet reflection  mode and enter into a bit of a dialogue with themselves that goes  something like this: ‘Let me see, what I am presently trying to do  cannot be meant for me. Maybe the Universe has something else for me in  mind, possibly something better. If so, I’ll be patient and wait for  another opportunity that will surely come, especially if I ask for it. 

‘Are things really going wrong in my life or is it merely the Universe’s  way of asking me to change direction? Could this be happening for my  own good, because the Universe loves me and knows my true wants and  needs better than I do? Might it be protecting me against myself, so I  can find what is rightfully mine? Is it possible that something superior  to what I had in mind is in store for me? Let’s wait patiently for a  while, so that another opportunity can come my way. 

‘Ah yes, I like this. What an improvement on despairing or even swearing  at the Universe for not fulfilling my wishes. After all, I am a beloved  child of the Great Father/Mother of all life and my true nature is  love. Show me how to walk the loving way instead, with love in my heart  for myself and everybody who will be touched by my enterprise. All  right, here I go! I love you and trust You, Great White Spirit, as You  love and trust me. Ah yes, that feels much better!’ 
 
From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If your funds are low and your debts are  constantly too high, the time may be right for some soul-searching and  asking yourself: ‘Why am I not taking part in the Universe’s abundance? Is it because I am not sharing my  gifts and talents, of which we all have many, sufficiently with others?  What about increasing my input of good things into life, so that in due  course it can return nothing but more of the same to me? Do I need to  be less selfish and think more about the good of the whole of society,  life, our beautiful planet and the Universe? Why don’t I stick my toes  into the water and see what happens?’

From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is  part of God and therefore immortal. In truth, there is no death because  life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On its inner level  all is one, and you are as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs  to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the  great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship  can remain the same it always was between you and me, and life continues  to be everything it has meant to us. My departure from the physical  plane was no accident; it was meant to happen exactly when it did. For  your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have  done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am  out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only  happen, if you so wish. But if you still want me, the death of my  physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming  closer to each other than it was ever possible, when we both still  dwelled in physicality.'
 
From ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Some believe that faith is a second rate  option and many seem to think that religions can give people faith.  Yet, some of the most devout church-goers that ever came my way were  utterly bereft of faith, i.e. they had no trust in the goodness of life  whatever. To this day, I am wondering whether the reason why these  people go to church such a lot is that they are hoping that one fine day  they will find faith there. However, genuine and lasting faith cannot  be imparted by religions or anyone or anything else, because it is  something that has to grow from within. It makes no difference whether  one follows one of the religions of our world or none at all. The kind  of faith we are on the Earth plane to seek can only be found by living  our life and finding out that it really is a good and fair life from the  reactions of the world around us to our own actions. It is good and  right to seek the support of groups and to have some input into them,  but whoever they may be, they cannot give us faith. 

Yet, faith  is vital for our survival, as an individual and as a species, because it  lifts us above a purely earthly existence and expands our consciousness  to an ever increasing perception of the higher levels of life, beyond  that which is familiar to most. It enables us to travel farther, and to  dream bigger. Let me tell you from first hand experience that in the  final analysis, Earth life remains a dreary journey that lacks  direction, purpose and meaning, until one becomes aware of what and who  we truly are, and why we are here. 

The recognition of this alone  can give us a reason for living meaningfully and for choosing wisely,  at all times. Until we find out that our life, the same as everybody  else’s, indeed has purpose and meaning, true faith has little chance of  growing from within. With the understanding that we have come into this  lifetime in order to walk a certain pathway that is meant to teach us  some much needed lessons, life itself finally helps us to build our  existence on solid foundations and we recognise that every experience  that comes our way presents us with more opportunities for growing ever  more heaven-tall. 

From ‘Reflections On Faith’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as the intention behind our  earthly efforts is a good one and we act with love from our heart and do  our best, everything will always be well, and God and the Angels happy  to do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we send our best  into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – nothing but the best  can come back to us. Any bread cast upon the waters of life does return,  and any love that is ever given to anyone does the same, though not  necessarily through the people we once gave it to. In fact, this hardly  ever is the case. The likelihood is that it will come back to us at  times when our need is greatest and when we least expect it. It can and  does happen in quite magical ways with help suddenly appearing in the  form of kind and loving hearts and hands that are reaching out to us, to  comfort and hold.

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

After particularly traumatic and  difficult times and events in our lives, we may have lost all faith in  the innate goodness of people and life. However, experiencing in one’s  own life that there are some truly kind people around who genuinely have  our best at heart goes a long way towards restoring our lost trust. To  teach us this lesson could have been the very reason why the situation  that made us struggle arose in the first place. I for one am grateful to  the Universe for having created opportunities from which I have learnt  and still am learning that it really is safe to trust that help does  come when it is required and that all my true needs are always met.  Every soul can only learn from its own experiences that just when one  thinks there’s nothing left inside to keep on struggling, out of the  darkness from somewhere there comes a small light and new hope – and  somehow life continues.

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Having to deal with difficult situations  on every level of our earthly existence are not only necessary but  vital for our earthly education. They are steps on our evolutionary  journey that in the end takes each one of us back home into the  awareness of our true nature. So, let us not begrudge our tribulations  but on the level of our soul and spirit rejoice that they have been  created in our lives by the loving presence and the great wisdom of the  Divine, not only for each one of us personally, but also nationally and  internationally. Opportunities are thus created from which all must  learn first hand how to work with the powers of the light and the love  of the Universal Christ, the highest and brightest Star in the whole of  Creation. Sticking our toes into the waters of life and trying and  testing situations for ourselves presents all human souls with valuable  evidence of how the power of the Great Universal love works and how it  influences all life.

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Regardless of what may ever befall us  and our world on the physical plane of life, I do believe that both will  go on forever and that miracles are happening at all times. It’s just  that mostly we fail to perceive the miraculous ways of the Universe for  what they truly are, namely the handiwork of God and the Angels.  Ceaselessly, they are working behind the scenes of life to put things  right again and heal people and situations when something has gone awry.  The more we endeavour to be true to our real self and express the  essence of our being, love, in every one of our thoughts, words and  actions, the more miracles can manifest themselves in our lives, because  our human heart has then reunited itself with the great love of the  Divine. 

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The legend of the Master Jesus  demonstrates how, when the energies of Heaven and Earth merge into each  other, a force of such magnitude is created that it is capable of  healing all conditions of mind, body, spirit and soul. This is the power  that can quite literally move mountains of faith, remove blockages of  trust and make all crooked corners straight. It brings comfort and  healing to everything that is in our world to wherever there is pain and  suffering. Miracles are the Universe’s way of demonstrating to  humankind the unlimited power of Its love. This is the healing balm and  the panacea that needs to be applied by us earthlings to all situations  in our everyday lives, every one of our relationships and also national  and international issues.
 
From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Let us stop for a moment and reflect on  the wisdom of the Great Architect of life. The Universe is infinitely  wise in its giving. Yet, it is even wiser in its taking. If we had never  encountered the warped side of our lives and our world, we would not  have been able to differentiate between good and bad, and that which  desirable and undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we would  appreciate what healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we have  first experienced darkness. Only through the lack or loss of something  or someone can we truly learn how to value what we had and also that  which we are going to have, when periods of suffering finally lie behind  us, as they invariable do in the end.

Such is life on the Earth  plane! It has to be this way because that is how it was designed for us  by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be to argue with Its wisdom?  Take heart though – growing in understanding through difficult and  traumatic experiences, the way it is required from us on the present  level of our existence, is not going to continue indefinitely. All life  is constantly evolving and moving forwards and upwards on a never ending  spiral. When we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently  evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to teach us, we shall be  ready to move on to more advanced schooling on the higher and ultimately  highest levels of life. 

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

When confronted by an armed man an unarmed man’s aim is to stay alive, rather than to kill his opponent. He may make to seize the weapon, but with the intention of leading his opponent rather than winning the weapon, whose aim then becomes retaining his weapon rather than using it to kill. Staying alive is an initial victory.  The voice is an extremely powerful weapon which can be used in many ways.


----------



## Aquarius

The Universal laws, and within them the  law of Karma in particular, rule the great wheel of fortune and of life  in physicality. The zodiac is its symbol. The Karma we all have brought  with us into this world are the conditions in which we presently find  ourselves. They were created by us in the course of many lifetimes and  much of it is likely to be waiting to be redeemed, by none other than  us. Yet, being a spark of the Divine, the children of God, everything  that is in God is also in us – the very best as well as the worst. We  are in this existence to bring forth from within the best and most noble  qualities of our Highest Self, which at least in seed form each one of  us contains. 

This process brings us ever closer into being at  one with our God Self, the way we were before the beginning of the  evolutionary cycle that took us into the adventure of experiencing life  as physical beings on the giant wheel of Earth life going round and  round in huge cycles. We are the only ones who can release us from its  drudgery. Gradually we need to overcome the desires, drives and urges of  our lower animal nature, and instead nurture and develop only the best  that is within us, so that our dreams and aspirations turn ever more  towards the realms of the highest levels of life.

From ‘The Law Of Life’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The mind may be centred and calmed deliberately, for example in times of meditation, but the state achieved should become the normal one. The mind coping with conflict and emergencies does not always have the opportunity to withdraw and centre itself to achieve good decisions. One should seek to achieve alertness without tension, relaxation without laxness, an open and direct mind, then, at ease, one should savour and experience the sensation, not as something separate or different, but as part of oneself to carry into everyday life and its turmoil.


----------



## Aquarius

What a long time it has taken until we  and our world were at last ready to understand the true meaning  of the story of Jesus, the Christed one. In truth, it was never intended  to be more than a legend and an allegory. For two thousand years or so  it would slowly but surely take us and our world, one small step after  another, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of grasping the  esoteric meanings of God’s eternal wisdom. Until the time was right  they had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the Jesus tale,  though in due course they would be revealed, but only for those who no  longer insisted on running with the limited understanding of the herd,  but preferred to get ahead of it. Continuing to follow old fashioned and  outdated doctrines and beliefs of the past seriously deters one’s own  evolutionary progress as well as that of the whole of humankind. 

Life  leaves the choice to us. It is entirely up to us whether we are content  with no spiritual progress or whether we would rather tread new paths  and make discoveries that allow us to act as a pioneer and wayfinder for  the slower ones behind. As Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not go  where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a  trail.’ Uncheedah, which means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to  this: ‘When you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow  it to the point of knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective  evolutionary progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient  numbers of us are willing to follow their advice by querying and  questioning that which has been handed down to us by previous  generations. 

I see the Jesus legend as a re-enactment of a drama of vast Cosmic proportions of which numerous  different versions were presented to us and our world, throughout the  ages. Yet, many to this day still believe that the tales of the Crucifixion  and the Master’s subsequent resurrection describe events that actually  took place on the Earth plane, two thousand years ago. In truth, they  are allegories to help us understand that life continues after the outer  shell of our physical body has been shed. The Master’s life is a  demonstration of how a lifetime of pure and wholesome living is meant to  help each one of us gain complete mastery and control over every aspect  of our being. It is for this reason that all religions down the ages  brought us allegories of saviours and their ensuing resurrection and  final release into their eternal home back into the oneness with their  Creator.

From ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Seeing and observing result from two different states of mind. To observe may be to look closely, but things look different from different distances and different perspectives. Observe distant things closely, step back from that which is close, observe things both as themselves and in the way they relate to the things around them. 
A woman looks different from every perspective, but one only has to see her from one of them to know what the others would look like, no need to walk around her. She reacts  differently in different social surroundings, but meet her in any and you will know where she feels at ease.


----------



## Aquarius

The cross is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands for the God’s Will, as it reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The horizontal one is the symbol of humankind’s will for as long as it crosses the Will of God and struggles against it. When the two bars at last have been taken apart and are lying peacefully side by side and working harmoniously together, there is no more cross and there is PEACE!

In its original sense the cross never stood for death and crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness of earthly life. 
From ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Telescopes in space,  unhindered by atmosphere, have established the existence of  billions of galaxies and enough evidence of  planets in other solar systems that it seems to be the probable alternative. Each galaxy contains billions of stars, with billions of galaxies that means if only one in a billion planets support life, there must be billions of them, on any one of which may be billions of sentient beings. How many aware beings are there who are completely unaware of us?


----------



## SueC

Olly, I love the possibilities, or the potential possibilities. Those of us who question now, will probably never live to know the answers.


----------



## Olly Buckle

SueC said:


> Olly, I love the possibilities, or the potential possibilities. Those of us who question now, will probably never live to know the answers.



The potential possibilities indeed. We can count the galaxies and stars, well, not one by one like we used, they do it with images and computers nowadays, but there is no way of telling if there is life out there yet. My mind says 'one in a billion billion, billion we can't  be the only ones', but if life did only evolve once on one planet this must be it. It would make us very special, but I would rather discover that we are not. Finding life, or its traces, on a comet or a Mars mission would be a real highlight of my life, like watching men walk on the moon. It seems incredible to me that we got that far most of my life ago and then stopped, that is like Stevenson buiding the first railway and nobody bothering to build another or improve on steam engines, but climbing back in their arour and looking for a fight.

Knowing we are not alone might help us dump the killing and the neve agents, get a bit of perspective, and do some interesting stuff for a change.


----------



## Aquarius

SueC said:


> Olly, I love the possibilities, or the potential possibilities. Those of us who question now, will probably never live to know the answers.



Dear Sue. I believe that we shall be alive when the answers emerge. It remains to be seen for how long we are going to be interested in what's happening on the earthly plane of life, once we have moved into its higher dimensions.


----------



## Aquarius

Every new day that dawns on the earthly  plane of our existence the Universe offers all of us countless  opportunities for learning and growing in wisdom and understanding. This  continues until eventually we have rediscovered our true nature and  come home into the full awareness of our oneness with God and all life.  Yet, our learning does not stop there. It will forever continue. Each  one of us through their own experiences slowly but surely  progresses on  the pathway of their individual evolution, which is part of the  collective consciousness of our whole world. All of us have our own road  to walk that is unlike any other. The wisdom we gather from our  experiences are ours alone and that’s the only thing we can take with us  into Eternity. There is no need to envy anyone what they have gained  because for everybody life forever will keep on unfolding. And the  Universe sees to it that at any given moment our true needs are met.

Sometimes  pain is necessary to help us forward and there is no point in  begrudging it, as it may well be that today’s suffering wishes to bring  us the progress and pleasure of tomorrow. With joyful hearts let us  therefore accept the unfolding of God’s great and perfect plan in our  own lives, and rest safely in the knowledge that the ultimate goal of  every human soul’s inner being is this return into our true nature and  our loving re-union with our Creator, Father/Mother of all life. For  this purpose all remnants of the shadows of the past have to be left  behind, so that with each passing day the tasks before us can take us  one more step closer to this our final destination.

 From ‘Why Do We Get Depressed?’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Introspection can be rewarding to those who look within themselves in an ordered fashion, such as meditation, yoga, or the practice of a martial art. Those whose imagination lives in the future and whose life is noise cannot achieve that focused silence, and thus perceive little within themselves. Then they seek to fill their perceived emptiness with outside diversions.


----------



## escorial

time never gets old


----------



## sas

Olly,

You and I are of the same age, or close (1944). Yes, I thought we would have had more exploration of space by “manned” womankind. We seem to be circling ourselves in adoration. Not surprising. Let’s hope we are not the sole representatives of so-called intelligent life. i pity aliens should we encounter them. We are divisive and exclusionary beings.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> time never gets old



The Earth is the only place where time as we know it exists. You are right! Times doesn't get old because it's merely a concept that draws our attention to the fact that our stay on this plane is limited and that we should get on with the lessons we have agreed to take part in, in this earthly school of life.


----------



## Aquarius

Spending many lifetimes on the earthly  plane is an essential part of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.  The higher purpose of each one is to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding of God’s true nature and our own. This goes hand in hand  with the discovery of the true meaning of our existence. The question of  how this treasure can be found has occupied humankind for a very long  time. The abundance of memorable sayings on this theme bears witness to  it. So let’s take a closer look at some of them.

Marie Curie,  1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be  understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear  less.’ And as Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any fool can  know. The point is to understand.’ You can be sure that it does not come  from reading books alone. You may know something because you have read  about it somewhere and still be a long way from understanding it. So,  how does one find understanding? It grows quite naturally and  organically within us when we just live our lives and move ever  forwards, being mindfully present during all our experiences, making  sure to feel our feelings and listen to the inner guidance we receive  through them. That no doubt is why Søren Kierkegaard, 1813-1855,  concluded: ‘Life can only be understood backwards, but it must be lived  forwards.’

This is hardly surprising, as the very reason for  granting us the gift of another lifetime is that we should grow some  more in wisdom and understanding, compassion and love. This is why  Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, 1926-2004, observed: ‘The most beautiful people  are those who have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and have  found their way out of the depths. These persons have gained an  appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them  with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people  do not just happen, they have to evolve.’

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

i was one tuff little sperm......i'll agree on that


----------



## Olly Buckle

One can be aware without looking, see without focus. Looking straight ahead down the white road sounds mystical, but think of driving, one can be aware of movement in any mirrors before you look directly at them. It is worth practicing bringing peripheral awareness into everyday life, so that it is a constant that will give you a heads up, or you can access it at will. Also practice containing constancy and overall awareness in the most emotional  and tumultuous of settings, because this is where they are most likely to be needed, not in yoga class, that is for initial learning.


----------



## pear

The chance of any of us even being conceived , much less survive up to this point is so fucking low. We are all such miracles. Why do we ever waste miracles?


----------



## escorial

an that's why i do the lottery...14 million to one shot..man beat them odds before...


----------



## Aquarius

pear said:


> The chance of any of us even being conceived , much less survive up to this point is so low. We are all such miracles. Why do we ever waste miracles?



I believe that every one of us is a miracle and a wonder. The gift of another lifetime never happens to anyone perchance. It is being bestowed upon us as part of God's great plan of life and the small plan for our individual life within it. We are always at the right place and at the right moment, just where we are because that's the best place for taking part in the lessons we agreed to learn, a long time before entering into another earthly lifetime.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> an that's why i do the lottery...14 million to one shot..man beat them odds before...



The lottery is one of the many ways of gambling. Being in this life, right here and now is not.


----------



## Aquarius

In the beginning of its evolutionary  cycle on the Earth plane, our small lower earthly self, thus far unaware  of its own true nature and the Universal laws that rule the whole of  God’s creation, goes on the rampage. It heartily hates anything that  gets in the way of its wishes and so ventures forth into killing,  slaughtering, hurting and hating, if an opportunity for it arises  torturing and maiming the object of its desires, sadistically enjoying  and revelling in the misery of those who are at its mercy. 

As a consequence of God’s laws, in subsequent lifetimes the deeds we  once dished out to others return to us and we get to know first hand  what suffering means. In the course of many earthly sojourns, because we  now know how physical, emotional and spiritual pain feels, the  characteristics of our Highest or God Self  stir within us and we begin  to feel more compassionate and loving towards the suffering of others.  Hence Gautama Buddha’s advice: ‘Resolve to be tender with the young,  compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant  with the weak and wrong. Sometime in your life, you will have been all  of these.’ Not only sometime in our present lifetime, but in all of them  is each one of us sure to have undergone these stages of development. 

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The future is indeterminate, even when we think it certain. We speak in the future tense of things that are going to happen, but it is all imagination until they do; perhaps we should have an expectation tense rather than a future one. What we imagine may be true or false, until the event there is no way to tell, but as a general rule it might be fair to say that what is imagined is more likely to be false than true.


----------



## JustRob

Olly Buckle said:


> The future is indeterminate, even when we think it certain. We speak in the future tense of things that are going to happen, but it is all imagination until they do; perhaps we should have an expectation tense rather than a future one. What we imagine may be true or false, until the event there is no way to tell, but as a general rule it might be fair to say that what is imagined is more likely to be false than true.


My thought for today.

Don't react just because I am tempted to. I already have things to do today. Let others work out the true nature of their reality for themselves. Only through their own experiences will they come to accept it. I did ... reluctantly.


----------



## Aquarius

Once our earthly self is equipped with  the gift of hindsight, in our reflections and meditations  it becomes  easier to draw the wisdom and understanding we are meant to gain from  all our experiences. Every new lifetime for each one of us brings  sufficient opportunities for doing so and that  applies to each  individual as well as to companies and other organisations of all kinds,  nations and our whole world. 

Our redemption consists of any  kind of suffering we have to endure, be it physical, mental or spiritual  and what we have learnt from it. Whether we have made any spiritual  progress as a result of what we have gone through reveals itself to the  wise ones in charge of us in our behaviour. We are now meeting every  manifestation of life with kindness and compassion, tolerance and love,  not only those who are in distress but also our younger and less  experienced siblings in the family of life, who so far know no better  than inflicting pain onto others. 

Anything we do to alleviate  someone’s suffering, irrespective of who they are and where they are  coming from, helps our Christ nature to flourish. Becoming aware again  of our immortality, our appetite for death and destruction goes from us  forever and is replaced by our Christ nature. That’s the only way the  Christ Spirit can save and redeem anyone. And because on the inner level  all life is one, when one of us has gone through this process and  developed their Christ nature, the whole human race and its world are  simultaneously moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life. This is how every human being in due course is going to evolve  into a saviour and redeemer of humankind and our world.

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

One cannot know everything; there is so much to know now that it is difficult even to know all about one thing. People who do know a lot about one thing are very useful to society in practical ways. To know a little about everything, on the other hand results in a rounded individual, useful in a social rather than practical, mechanical, way. 
Something about everything, or everything about something, is one better than the other? Are they mutually exclusive? People tend to one or the other, but it is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Understanding is the first step to  acceptance, and only with acceptance can there be [healing and]  recovery.’ J.K. Rowling in ‘Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire’

‘Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to a better understanding of ourselves.’ C.G. Jung 

‘Just because you don’t understand something doesn’t mean it isn’t so.’ Lemony Snicket in ‘The Blank Book’

‘Try  to understand people. If you understand each other, you will be kind to  each other. Knowing a person well never leads to hate and almost always  leads to love.’  John Steinbeck

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘One of the truly bad effects of  religion is that it teaches us that it is a virtue to be satisfied with  not understanding.’ Richard Dawkins in ‘The God Delusion’

‘For  me, it is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to  persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring.’ Carl Sagan in  ‘The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark’

‘Those who know, do. Those that understand, teach.’ Aristotle

‘Sometimes it’s not enough to know what things mean, sometimes you have to know what things don’t mean.’ Bob Dylan

‘Read not to contradict and confute, nor to believe and take for granted, nor to find talk and discourse, but to weigh  and consider. Some books are to be tasted, others to be swallowed and a  few to be chewed and digested. That is, some books are to be read only  in parts, others to be read but not curiously, and some few to be read  wholly and with diligence and attention.’ Francis Bacon

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

In a previous century we would have spoken of blinkers and martingales , now we put the car in gear and drive, looking just past the front. When we meet that immovable object it stops us, finally, no matter the direction we have chosen, or the speed we are travelling. We drive into the void, for no matter what route we take when we reach our destination they burn our mortal remains, or throw earth over us, and we are finished forever.

Feelin' a bit cheerful today


----------



## Aquarius

With all my heart and soul I believe  that there is a great plan of life in which everybody has their place.  And with my whole being I trust that this plan is perfect, and that our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life holds both our worlds – as  well as all other worlds – safely in His/Her loving hands. More than  that: I know these things and that is a faith and a trust that no-one  will ever be able to shake or take from me, for the simple reason that  it is not based on something that is written in a book somewhere, but  deeply engraved in my heart and soul. 

When I reflect on the  mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a whole, I become aware  how all things work together for the good of the whole, and I realise  that everything that happens anywhere in the whole of Creation has been  planned and is held in the mind of the Great Architect and Master  Designer of all worlds and all beings. The knowledge of this helps me to  open my heart, soul and mind with confidence to the One, who holds the  plan and takes care that it unfolds as it should and that therefore all  life is moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life  in a well ordered fashion. 

This helps me to walk with a tranquil  heart and an open mind to the beauty, the wonders and the glories of  all the Universes that cannot be seen by earthly eyes, but only  perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in other people just the  same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and true in all my  relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is no death and  that wherever there is love between human souls there can be no  separation. 

From ‘Where Do We Come From?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Rabbit’s clever,’ said Pooh thoughtfully.
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit’s clever.’
‘And he has Brain.’
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit has Brain.’
There was a long silence.
‘I suppose,’ said Pooh, ‘that’s why he never understands anything.’ 

A.A. Milne in ‘Winnie-the-Pooh’
​
This  contains the message that for as long as we just think about things,  without applying the knowledge we are finding to real life situations to  test and try them in order to learn from them, we may considered to be  clever by those around us, in spite of the fact that we understand very  little. Knowledge is of the head, cold and clear as crystal, without  warmth. But wisdom and understanding can only grow in any one of us  organically by intrepidly scaling the heights and wading through the  depths of the human predicament, never through book-learning alone.  Wisdom and understanding dwell in our hearts and flow forth from there  with the language of love. 

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

‘More is better’ is an idea that is embedded in our society, well, more of a good thing. ‘But it isn’t!’ think of Christmas day when most people eat too much. It is quite often the most luxurious food they eat all year, and it is there in quantity. This is more of a good thing, it must be better, but I can’t remember anyone telling me they felt good for eating too much over Christmas, same goes for drinking.

Olly’s alliterative, sibilant, mnemonic.

Whilst sufficient is satisfying surplus causes suffering.

Not looking to be a killjoy, but to actually have a good time.
My examples are material ones, but my intuition is that the same principle would extend into the social and emotional, ‘too many people’, ‘too much intense love’, ‘consumed by hate’.


----------



## Aquarius

Everything that ever exists in our life  is in truth a gift for helping us to grow ever more heaven-tall. The  more readily we accept this and because of this knowledge endeavour to  move with the flow of our lives, the more easily life itself can turn  into our teacher. By accepting with grace and gratitude whatever the  Universe brings, instead of struggling against it, the deeper our  understanding shall grow and the swifter our evolutionary progress will  move us forwards on upwards.

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Using tools for a job pursued purely for profit can lead to a monotonous and mechanical way of life. Sometimes mechanical work is necessary, but boring, then work and life are improved by understanding. For example the gardener is thought of as a man who grows things, but much of his life is spent cutting lawns and clearing weeds; The man cutting lawns who understands the principle of sighting along distant objects can cut straight lines in the grass; The man who understands wild flowers knows deep rooted weeds draw nutrients from the sub-soil, and may choose to leave them to develop foliage before he adds them to his compost heap. The man who knows which plants are capable of living on the top of the heap until they have flowered and set seed will bury them in grass cuttings, because he is also the man who knows the bacteria decaying the grass will heat it up and kill them. The knowledge will improve his self esteem and the quality of his work, which will improve his self esteem. 
The man who knows his mower will throw up dust and dirt and that Spring sunshine will be strong in ultraviolet  has the means to protect himself . To an outsider it may not appear  to lead to efficiency and profit, but if it brings satisfaction and improves quality of  life what greater profit is there?


----------



## Aquarius

When the going gets too touch, anyone  who reaches out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels  and prays for their assistance, does receive it. Our pleas align us to  the Universal forces of goodness and light. When we respond in the right  way to what the Highest are bringing us, with the passing of time we  evolve into ever more capable channels of light who can act as  lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We become valuable  instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when they work  through us we are taking part in and practising white magic. As  increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through us  onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up to  their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into the  energies of the higher stream of life. 

That is how down the  ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but  surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue  until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been  dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light  into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when  finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same  positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more  reign.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

In social situations consider your bearing, others will. Hold your head so you look straight ahead and not at the sky or the floor, this is the level the life of man is conducted on. When you are in private and relaxed consider your bearing, the unbalanced body requires effort to hold it up, the balanced body can be relaxed. Bearing is a matter of habit, establish good habits.


----------



## Aquarius

All of us together are responsible not  only for our own development but also for that of our world. The right  way of making a valid contribution towards achieving this state of  affairs is by living not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the  beautification and benefit of our planet. Even the smallest of efforts  in that direction by any one of us moves the spiritual evolution of the  whole of Creation forwards and upwards. Every individual can do a great  deal to help the highest forces with their work of raising the  vibrations of our whole planet and all its inhabitants. 

As  aspiring lightbringers and healers we are aware that humankind,  individually and collectively, has never struggled up the evolutionary  spiral of life on it own. And it is our task to draw the attention of  ever more of those around us to the spiritual powers that are constantly  toiling on behalf of our race behind the scenes of earthly life. By  thinking and acting in positive and constructive ways only, we need to  set a good example that others may choose to follow. Behaving in such  ways trains our spiritual listening to the words of power and love,  wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting ever  more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Still water starts shallow and becomes deeper, the surface always level; ; accumulated it develops power, large masses will sweep all before them. Understanding is shallow at first, but gradually increases in depth, accumulated it also develops power. 
The man with good understanding maintains the same state of mind, open, direct, and relaxed; without looseness. When his body is still his mind is level, though not still. When he breaks from his constraints and moves his mind is not impelled by his body, or his body by his mind. Like the water, in substance he remains the same, his actions and effects are dictated by the circumstance.


----------



## Aquarius

To me, all religions and belief systems  that ever helped to shape and mould humankind’s spiritual pathway and  destiny, are one gigantic jigsaw puzzle that only begins to make sense  when one recognises each one of them as an integral part of the whole of  the spiritual backdrop of our world. In the past, all these religions  and belief systems were of equal validity and importance, as each one  had its own contribution to make. However, now that a new vision of  humankind’s spiritual future is beginning to reveal itself to our  astonished eyes, it can be seen with increasing clarity that all these  things are increasingly becoming surplus to requirement. There is no  doubt in my mind that it will not be long until they have disappeared  completely from our world. 

From ‘About Rays Of Wisdom’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Soldiers form attachments to their weapons, they give them names, from ‘Big Bertha’ to ‘Widow-maker’ to ‘ Enola Gay’, depending on the era and fashion.
When a man is mortally wounded by a weapon the man is nobler than the weapon, any man. This is because he has awareness, he knows he is dying, the nature of the weapon, the point of impact and the nature of the wound. The weapon may be honed, treasured, named, decorated and hung with mascots, but it is inanimate and knows nothing of the things even the weakest, and most pitiful, dying man knows.


----------



## Aquarius

In the final analysis every human being,  during any one of its stays on the physical plane of life, is a needy  one. Everybody’s desire for finding a better understanding of the  purpose and meaning of our present existence is great. After all, the  very reason for our existence on the Earth plane is that in the course  of many lifetimes we should grow into ever more enlightened beings. Each  one of us is required to eventually develop their own philosophy of  life that sustains us reliably through the inevitable ups and downs of  Earth life. 

Finding enlightenment in simple terms means an inner  awakening and a recognition of who we truly are, of who and what God is  and what our role is within God’s great plan of life. In my view, what  we and our world need most of all is a renewal of understanding, a fresh  approach to life and faith, in other words a change of consciousness.  This is precisely what we and our world for some time now have been  going through, as on the individual and collective level the spiritual  rebirth of humankind is taking place. Everybody is involved in this  process and slowly but surely, with every new bit of wisdom we gather,  each through their own experiences, each one of us will eventually have  grown into an enlightened being.

From ‘A World Filled With Needy People’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Everywhere religions are in conflict, Buddhists with Hindus, Hindus with Moslems, Moslems with Jews, Christians with almost anyone, including other denominations of Christians, just like Sunni and Shia.
Is this the way of supreme beings? Was He delighted when Joshua obeyed His command and committed genocide at Jericho?  Did invisible Saints accompany crusading armies? Some people say ‘God is love’, a love that commands the destruction of His creations? Seems unlikely, even on Highway 61, Bob.
All these religions seek to be revered above any other, cite their own authority as reason to believe, and threaten unbelievers. Anyone can do that, there is no God in it, this is man’s work.


----------



## sas

Exactly, Olly. Exactly. 

America especially is full of religious thumpers. It’s the biggest of Big Business. No quaint little churches on the corner with potluck dinners. Mega-Mammoth tax free palaces are everywhere. 

I’ve warned my family that when someone keeps pushing a god, “watch your wallets and watch your kids.”


----------



## Aquarius

The Venerable Bede was an English  theologian and historian, who lived ca. 673-735 AD. All those centuries  ago, he wrote about his work on the books of Ezra and Nehemiah: ‘. . .  in the treasure of the prophets, [God] has furnished me with the grace,  not only to embrace things old, but also in very truth to find new  things under the veil of the old and to bring them forth, for the use of  my fellow-servants.’ How about following his advice and applying it to  the way we perceive ourselves and our world? 

To get the ball  rolling, we need to ask ourselves a few searching questions. To me, the  most important one of all is: ‘Is there a God?’  At the beginning of the  Age of Aquarius, it becomes necessary to redefine the meaning of the  word God. If there is a supreme being, what is Its nature? Who am I and  what is my relationship with It? To me, God is the Universe, the  Universal life force or whatever name you prefer: ‘Call Me by any name  and I will be there’.

From ‘God And The Devil’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have been reading about women's place in religion in the period 700AD to about 1100AD. There is certainly a huge change in what religion and God mean to people. A universal life force would have been meaningless, not only because they didn't realise there was a universe. God was personified. Presumably the world passed through other ages, people certainly had other perspectives.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Everybody falls sometimes, not everybody manages to pick themselves up, those that do are heroes. Some of those that don’t are helped up, some are alone and never rise again.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> . . . some are alone and never rise again.



No need to worry about them, dear Olly. They are only seemingly alone. God and the Angels never leave us. They know what's best for all of us at any given moment. And the next earthly lifetime of those who appear to fall by the wayside in earthly life is sure to provide them with sufficient opportunities for doing better.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> I have been reading about women's place in religion in the period 700AD to about 1100AD. There is certainly a huge change in what religion and God mean to people. A universal life force would have been meaningless, not only because they didn't realise there was a universe. God was personified. Presumably the world passed through other ages, people certainly had other perspectives.



I recommend the reading of

‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

From ‘The Treasured Writings of Kahlil  Gibran – Kahlil the Heretic’ comes the following: ‘What is this mystery  that plays so great a part in our lives? What is this Law that drives us  into a rough road and stops us just before we reach the face of the  Sun, where we might rejoice? What is this power that elevates our  spirits until we reach the mountain top, smiling and glorying, and  suddenly casts us to the depths of the valley, weeping and suffering?  What is this life that embraces us like a lover one day, and fights us like an enemy the next?’ 

Where  does one sensibly start the exploration of such a vast theme? Maybe by  first asking ourselves the most fundamental question of all, which has  to be: ‘Is there a God?’ What do you think? After all that has happened  and still is going on in our world, could there possibly be one? And  should the answer be ‘yes’ and if our God is a loving one – as we are  being told – why does He allow our world to be so full of pain,  suffering, and inequalities?’ Great parts of humankind, to this day,  have such a limited perception of the Eternal that they have  difficulties grasping that there is a great deal between Heaven and  Earth that has yet to be discovered by humankind. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

“I would have given up sex and drugs and rock and roll” they said, “If only I had found someone to settle down with.” I tell them, they would find someone if they gave it up. 
I would give them maturity and gravity if I could, but I can’t, only they can find that, within themselves. I can’t tell if they are telling the truth about giving things up. They could find out if I am telling the truth about finding someone though, they only need to give up their ways


----------



## sas

Women are never interested in little boys.


----------



## Aquarius

Finding out who or what God is and who  we are is part of the freedom of the Aquarian Age. Naturally, I can only  speak for myself and I see the matter as follows: Yes, I do not only  merely believe, I know that there is a God – to be more precise – a  Creator. This is because I intuitively feel and that it simply cannot be  any other way. Yet, I wouldn’t dream of categorically stating that this  is the case. To me, like all great ideas, it’s very simple really. How  could there be a Creation without a Creator? It’s got to have been  created by something or someone. 

In my view, the answers to our  questions of a spiritual nature depend on our own perception and level  of awareness. In particular this applies to how and what we imagine God  to be. Is it a being or is it the all-pervading energy that manifests  itself in humankind not only as that which is good and right and holy,  but also the lowest and most evil? The part of God all human beings on  the Earth plane are ultimately striving to bring forth expresses itself  in the tolerance and love we feel and the kindness we give to each  other, without expecting anything in return. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> Women are never interested in little boys.



you'll never get a ride on my wooden horse...


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a story of Musashi, the world’s greatest samurai, that during a poor period of his life he was staying at an establishment that catered to horse dealers. Having just eaten he sent his assistant to the room next door to ask the horse dealers to quieten down. One came back with the boy, very angry, but Musashi paid him no attention, sitting picking black pieces off his empty food box with chopsticks and throwing them out of the window. The dealer had started thumping the table and shouting when Musashi said, 
“And still they come.”
Then the horse dealer looked, realised that Musahi was catching the quick little black flies that abound around stables. That was with chopsticks, his sword was beside him. He backed from the room apologising. Sometimes one does not have to fight an opponent, a demonstration of superiority will suffice.


----------



## Aquarius

Many have difficulties coming to terms  with the fact that God is in everything and therefore in the best as  well as the worst that is in us and our world. That which is discordant  and ugly, crude and barbaric is the lower unevolved aspect which, with  the passing of time, is sure to evolve into something that is good and  right, beautiful and perfect. This is as much true in us as in  everything else in the whole of Creation. And this must be motivated  Werner Heisenberg, 1901-1976, German theoretical physicist and one of  the key pioneers of quantum mechanics to write: ‘The first gulp from the  glass of natural sciences will turn you into an atheist, but at the  bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’ There comes the point when  one realises that all human scientific efforts can only ever be mere  attempts at fathoming out and emulating the spiritual scientific laws of  God.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *




​


----------



## escorial

why does god play with my head...i was listening to jack johnson by miles davis an later on ended up watching a documentry on jeff beck who listed the album as a big influence..i've long been a believer in the god of coincides


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> why does god play with my head..



I don't know God's motives, but if I were God I think I would try it simply because I could, it might be fun  

My Tfd:-

I hear people say “I want justice” when what they mean is “I want vengeance”. One should think carefully before taking revenge. They who want to give like for like, ‘He hurt, therefore he should be hurt’, or, ‘He stole, therefore he should be stolen from’ advocate an act of the same type they condemn. For the maximum effect be as unlike the person who caused the initial harm as you can be.


----------



## Aquarius

All of us have a different perception of  ourselves, our world and God. Each has only one window into these  aspects and that is their own. We alone can and indeed have to decide  what the Divine as well as everything else means to us. To my mind,  different ways of looking at the same issues with which humankind has  been wrestling since time immemorial, do not render any of the  conclusions someone came to wrong or in some way inferior to another. If  something has been and to this day is purposely misleading, this  undoubtedly too is happening in keeping with the help and will of God  and the Angels, so that we should learn to appreciate and value the  truth, when it eventually comes to us, as it will when the time is  right. Without the support of God and the Angels nothing can take place  anywhere. And that applies as much to the various belief systems of our  world as it does to the different types of astrology, like Aztec,  Chinese, Karmic, Mayan and Vedic astrology. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Men love themselves more than they love other men, yet set more store by the opinions others hold of them than the opinion they hold of themselves. Praise or censure do not change the reality of the man though; he is what he is.


----------



## sas

Olly Buckle said:


> Men love themselves more than they love other men, yet set more store by the opinions others hold of them than the opinion they hold of themselves. Praise or censure do not change the reality of the man though; he is what he is.



Throwing my eyeballs over my left (naturally) shoulder, what held me in good stead was not giving a good crap about what others thought of me. But, I have too often disappointed myself. A stern lecture followed. I listened, and that is the secret to a good life.


----------



## Olly Buckle

sas said:


> I have too often disappointed myself. A stern lecture followed. I listened, and that is the secret to a good life.



I have often had the thought 

'Intelligent people learn from their mistakes, clever people learn from other people's mistakes.'


----------



## sas

Intelligent people fix other people’s mistakes. Clever people take the credit.


----------



## Aquarius

I see us all as tiny particles of a vast  whole and believe that the functioning of one of us is as important as  that of all the others for the wellbeing of race and our world. Every  single one of us is rare and precious in the eyes of the One who created  us. And whatever we imagine this being to be, even the greatest sceptic  is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have appeared out of  nowhere. I believe that there is a Great Plan of life and that no matter  what happens on the Earth plane, we and our world are safe. God alone –  and by this I mean the Great Universal Force, Father/Mother of all life  – knows the plan and holds the reigns of our world and all worlds  firmly in His/Her loving hands. 

For the sake of the patriarchy  with its all-male Divinity, we still had to be told by the Jesus  legend’s Matthew 24:34-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, yet my  words shall not pass away. Concerning the hour and the day when this  will happen, no-one knows, not even the Angels of Heaven, but the Father  alone.’ But now we are allowed to know that the Angels are the  executors of the God’s great plan of life and they do know that this  time NOW. Heaven and Earth are not literally passing away, merely the  understanding of what kind of purpose they are fulfilling for the  spiritual development of our race.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Spartan phalanx was unstoppable, a solid body of men who crashed through the opposition; until they met Epaminondas and the Theban phalanx. He had the idea of angling his men, so that rather than meeting head on along the whole front one corner met and the Spartan on that corner found himself fighting two men alone. Corners are weak places, and its collapse spread along the line and back through the ranks. The same principle can be used in other places where there is opposition, look for ‘corners’, places where there is a join, a change of direction, physical or metaphorical, which causes a weakness, and strike there. To charge in head on is not tactical, but matching strength to strength, not good if they are Spartans.


----------



## Aquarius

In my view, there is nothing wrong with  us and our world. Each one of us was created in keeping with an idea  that exists in the mind of the Great Father of all life of the prototype  of a perfect human being. This means someone in whom all aspects of its  nature are functioning together harmoniously and peacefully the way  they are doing in God. We are not some kind of messy random appearance  or cosmic joke. Each one of us has been carefully placed in earthly life  so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the  way we are, because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and  wants us to be. 

The seed of perfection is within each one of us.  As Cicero, 106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate  and reflect the Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection,  they are merely particles of it.’ To help us bring forth this  perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we should  act in kind and loving ways and always give of our best. Through this  constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the  very core of our being into the outer self, until it has finally taken over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## escorial

Olly are you god...and why don't birds sit on cars


----------



## sas

Olly,

Regarding corners, is your head full of interesting stuff like this, or do you hunt for it to seem interesting?
Even if I stood on my head, nothing remotely so interesting falls out. Luckily, I’m rarely found in corners, so think I’m ok.


----------



## Aquarius

Our life and all life is something much  more beautiful and profound, as well as a great deal less complicated  than any of us could ever have thought possible. Where does one start to  explain? Best of all probably through an affirmation that the core of  all being, including humankind’s, is spirit. We are here to find a new  understanding of ourselves and to re-discover that first and foremost we  are spirit. Over many lifetimes, each one of us has learnt and grown  through gathering their own experiences of life in physicality. Through  this, each individual and also our world developed a soul. Our own soul  is part of the soul of our world; this in turn is part of the soul of  the whole of Creation. Every human being is constantly feeding into it  the memories of the learning that is gleaned from each experience, no  matter how small or great it may be.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Your thoughts and actions are what decide the quality of your life, the physical world exists outside, but quality of life is decided within.  Don’t allow unworthy, unreasonable and generally unsuitable thoughts to pollute your mind, but accept and deal  with what fate brings  you, treat the people you meet in life with respect and love, and say and do only what is right. Then you will have quality in your life.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Your thoughts and actions are what decide the quality of your life, the physical world exists outside, but quality of life is decided within.  Don’t allow unworthy, unreasonable and generally unsuitable thoughts to pollute your mind, but accept and deal  with what fate brings  you, treat the people you meet in life with respect and love, and say and do only what is right. Then you will have quality in your life.



All of life is flowingness
​ And in this flowing​ There is meaning and law.​ I trust God’s great plan of life​ And my own within it. ​ Therefore:
​ I cannot lose what is my own and ​ I need not seek what is my own,​ For what belongs to me will come and​ Whatever goes does not belong to me.​ ​ Only what I am has power​ And everything that’s rightfully mine​ Is constantly drawn to me and ​ Will appear at the right moment.​ Knowing this, I give up ​ All personal struggle and ambition.​ I let go and trust the inner guidance ​ Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces​ To show me the way and ​ Run my life for me.​  
​ Created by Anon.​ Edited by Aquarius​ ​* * *     
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Olly are you god...and why don't birds sit on cars



My title has a capital G   
Oh, and if you come to Hastings you will see I created seagulls which both sit and shit on cars, often.



> is your head full of interesting stuff like this, or do you hunt for it to seem interesting?



It is a bit of each, usually I will find an idea somewhere that sets me off, but sometimes it is at a real tangent. I won't simply repeat the idea if I can't add anything. But that last one about the Spartans I have known for ages, 'History of the Peloponnesian War', I remember discussing the book with my father in law, and he has been dead ten years at least. Epaminondas caught me originally because of 'Epaminondas and his auntie' one of the first books I had. The real life one was remarkable, a successful general and admiral, so 'corners' came straight out of my head.


----------



## Aquarius

Now that the Aquarian Age is with us we  are discovering a new type of religion that is no longer purely of the  mind, but rises to the surface of our conscious awareness from the wise  one or living God within who, for a long time merely in seed form,  dwells in every human being’s heart. The best definition of the  religions that to this day exist in our world that’s come my way to date  was in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna  Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of  this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers  him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the  priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the  Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I  may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am  not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic  orthodoxy that religion only means to you this frightful modern Church  with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened  sense of some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond  there is not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of  power and possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally,  emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with  the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’ 

From ‘Is There A God?’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

They like having their religion all ordered and pigeon holed don't they 

My family were Quakers, members of the Religious Society of Friends. The name 'Quaker came when one of the early ones stood up in church and testified when he disagreed with the sermon. He was hauled in front of a magistrate who asked if he had anything to say, at which point he told the magistrate he should 'Quake in the presence of The Lord'. The magistrate said 'Take this quaker away', and that is what they have been ever since.


----------



## Aquarius

God is hard to describe in mere earthly  terms, but I will try. To me, God is something infinitely more sacred  and holy, a power much greater, higher and more enlightened that is  radiant with the true meaning of light, compassion and love than the  teachings of the old religions of our world could ever convey. With  their lack of understanding for the true purpose and meaning of Earth  life and the esoteric background of their own teachings, all too  frequently the Ancient Teachings, which messengers from the higher and  highest levels of life from time to time brought to humankind, were  misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes this happened – as it does  in many places to this day – intentionally for the purpose of  manipulating the masses into obedience and submission to satisfy the  lust for power of those in charge. In many cases such distortions were  necessary because that was all our race could comprehend at the time  when a new part of God’s wisdom and truth was given to our world.

From ‘Is There A God?’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

People talk of ‘infectious moods’. It is true things like yawning, laughter or tears can be infectious, and if you are relaxed those around you are likely to be relaxed too. Relaxed, unconcerned with themselves, some people observe others better. On the other hand there are those who don’t lose their self obsession when they relax, then their inner selves become more obvious. Something similar happens with other feelings, like boredom, restlessness or fear, but they are initiated by an effect of the world; like the relaxation of an induced trance state rather than like personal relaxation.


----------



## escorial

How many people will the gods kill today


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> How many people will the gods kill today


That depends on your point of view, atheists would say 'none' of course, others might say 'There is only one God', 'One does not die, only return to the common conciousness', 'The Lord Jesus is everlasting life', 'Only those responsible for their own death truly die', and so on and so forth.
To me that means the true answer must be 'We do not know, but it is life that is important, not death. Live as you wish and as fully as you can from moment to moment, staying in the present, and death will be nothing by comparison.'


----------



## Aquarius

For me God means the Divine Trinity of  the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter,  the spirit of the Universal Christ. It is the Universal intelligence and  the source from which fresh pure creative ideas are constantly pouring  forth in the form of thoughts. God’s spirit, the same as ours, is  eternal, without beginning or end and has always been. Neither our  spirit nor the Divine Trinity’s will ever stand still. Both are  constantly evolving, expanding and growing through the knowledge that is  gathered by the beings in every part of Creation, including you and me.  Ever deeper insights and fresh discoveries into this, that and the  other will always continue to be made by someone somewhere. This is  something every human being has to come to terms with and accept that  there will probably never be such a thing as absolute truth. 

So,  what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it? Any  knowledge one of us finds is meant to be shared with those around us  and used for making our world a better place everything in it – not just  humankind – to evolve and grow. But, because of the precious gift of  freedom of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and  wish to take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings  responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on  us for choosing wisely. That is why, whilst reading or listening to  anything, it is advisable to make a habit of noticing the responses that  come from your own heart and learn to follow them in all things. This  is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition; it will  never let you down or lie to you. 

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because there are numerous gullible  people in our world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit  this, be careful and refuse to take anything that comes to your  attention at face-value. Know that everything we become aware of in some  way enters into our consciousness; we ourselves are responsible for  what we allow in. It is up to each one of us to test and try things for  ourselves and to establish whether the information before us has any  validity for us. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide  whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you,  whoever this may be. It goes without saying that this is also valid for  all my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for  anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, knowing what is at  stake here, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state  this, that or the other is the ultimate truth that is valid for  everybody? 

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ideas can be completely different in different cultures, yet surprisingly familiar. Confucius, a world and two and a half millennia away, said ‘To study without thought is pointless, to think without study is dangerous’. When we say ‘The literate man who does not read has no advantage over the illiterate man’, or, ‘A little knowledge is a dangerous thing’ it seems we are expressing similar sentiments, though I do not share much with an Ancient Chinese person living in turbulent times and seeking stability.


----------



## Aquarius

Those who are familiar with my work know  that I go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing  carefully as to what we accept as our truth. My advice has always been  never to follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no matter  how high and holy the person or institution may seem to be. The  information you are receiving from them could be outdated and further  insights could be waiting to be given, maybe through you. If something  you hear or read does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what  ideas may come to you. Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or  reflecting on the points in question, then wait and see what further  insights may come to you. When they do, do not forget to share them with  those around you. In this way we shall eventually all become channels  of Divine wisdom and truth and be capable of acting as light bringers to  our world. This will continue until every last shred of the clouds of  ignorance that still darken our world have been dispersed and peace has  at last come to our world.

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you believe in a good God then live a good life, he will care more for that than for having you pray to him.
If you believe God is not good, then live a good life for your own sake, but He is not worth praying to.
If you do not believe there is any God, then live a good life, you will die, but live on in the memory of family and friends.


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title  ‘Facing the Self – Looking for the Divine’ in Stella Polaris  October/November 2005: ‘In your search of evidence for the existence of  the Divine, all you have to do is look into any kind of mirror because  God is in everything, including you and the people around you.  Everything is of God and created in God’s image and all characteristics  and powers of the Divine are also in you. Therefore the things you  observe in the world around you are also part of you. That’s why wise  ones never judge or condemn anybody.'

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Happiness and unhappiness are two sides of a coin, the same picture in a different frame, and what is needed to make a happy, or unhappy, life is in all of us. It is in our way of thinking about things, for example some people live in fear of death. Death is a natural occurrence, only fools and children should fear natural occurrences, yet these people live their lives in fear. What they should really fear is that they will never wake to live a life free of fear.


----------



## Aquarius

As my God Self guides and protects me  from within my own innermost being and shows me the way in all  situations, I have no need for being anxious about past, present or  future. As an eternal and immortal being, there is no death for me,  merely transformations into different life-states where God will forever  be my dwelling place. And underneath me there will always be the  ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever touch me except God’s direct  action, and like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly forgive all those who ever hurt or harmed  me. And I forgive myself for any suffering I caused to anyone in my  ignorance of my true nature and the Universal laws. Everything that once  was between us is herewith forgiven and forgotten, and we set each  other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to uplift and transmute any  residue of resentment and bitterness that my soul still feels into  blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. This frees me  from the chains and shackles of all the difficult relationships of past  lifetimes. 
From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is a sad fact of life that humankind  spends much of its time running away from itself. Just take a look at  the many distractions that exist in your world and the amusements people  find so appealing. Please don’t get the impression that we, your spirit  friends and helpers, do not recognise your need for relaxation and  recreation. But as aspiring healers and lightbringers you can do better  by looking for ways that connect you with God and us.

‘This  is easier than you may think at the moment. Because God is as much part  of you as you are of God and whenever you are singing to yourself or in  a choir or maybe going for a nature walk, you are more in touch with  your God nature. Just think, even your physical body does not belong to  you but to God. It is a gift only for a time that has been entrusted  into your care. It is your responsibility to look after it as best you  know how to. Your body is a temple because the Highest dwells with you  it. Being aware that this is so, refuse to squander the spirit energies  of your indwelling Life Force. Your physical body is your vehicle for  this lifetime. Don’t waste the precious time span that has been  allocated to you for its use by desecrating it with anything.'

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## A.R.

_Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind. - Dr. Seuss (_
Theodor Seuss Geisel)


----------



## Aquarius

_*Guarding Our Tongues
*_
​The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not  many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you  know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in  many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect,  able to keep their whole body in check.

‘When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can  turn the whole animal. Or take ships as an example. Although they are  so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very  small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a  small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great  forest is set on fire by a small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a  world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body,  sets the whole course of one’s life on fire, and is itself set on fire  by hell.

‘All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed  and have been tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue.  It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise  our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been  made in God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing.  My brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and  salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig  tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring  produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave in the manner described in the  first part of the above quote, while wise and more highly evolved ones  make an effort to take good care of their tongues. This they do because  they are aware that the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as  the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source.  They appreciate that every thought, word and deed any one of us sends  out into our world in some way must find its way back to its sender.  That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone  or something, prefer to shut up and keep quiet. 

Because human beings basically are sociable and talkative creatures by  nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby take charge of  our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have to tackle on the  evolutionary pathway of life. That undoubtedly is why as early as the  Bible’s Old Testament told us in Proverbs 18:21: _‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’_ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: ‘_Keep  control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing.  Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently  and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear  children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the  background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence  of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your  tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You  ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused  by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the  Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable  to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe  so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of  speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself  from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of  your world you will greatly assist the Angels in  their work.’_

And then there was the philosopher Socrates, in ancient Greece 469 – 399  BC. He was  famous for his great wisdom and therefore only too aware of  what kind of damage careless gossiping can do. One day an acquaintance  came running up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you know what I  just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does that mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what  you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is truth. Are  you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what  you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of  goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something  good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of  some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is  usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be  useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in  such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and  valid for us as it was in his time.
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Saturn as the Teacher and Rewarder’ 

•  ‘The Power of Thought’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘No matter how depraved someone may  become, the God spark is in them and their physical body belongs to God.  The most important lesson each one of you has to learn is facing every  aspect of your being and especially those of your lower nature. Many to  this day are spending too much time running away from themselves.  Through seeking dissipation and oblivion it is all too easy and tempting  to avoid the genuine happiness and joy that reconnecting and healing  together with God the Angels are waiting to present to every one of you.  Such a beautiful world you have been given and oh, how much sorrow it  contains. It is up to each one of you individually to change this state  of affairs.'

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Some dance through life, some wrestle with life, but the object of life is not to go along with the majority, regardless of their direction, or to argue about what is good.  It is to practice being good and to avoid finding oneself among the minorities of the bad and mad. We do not need to define ‘good, ‘bad’ and ‘mad’ to recognise them.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Kevin

I don't know what it is, right? But, it is a thing, among humans, at least, where a thing is seen by some, perhaps most as repulsive, and this thing is a natural phenomena - and I'm not talking defication, or anything like that, which may or may not be something from survival, evolution (this repulsion), but just a thing, an existence. 
Alright... Here is an example:

I took a photo of a rather large spider. And when I say large it was remarkable- nearly tarantulan in size. 

A little background: we were on a trip to the state of Georgia (U.S.A.) and I saw this arachnid so I took several photos. 

Now, one thing: it was large, but another, it looked 'rough'. The shape, the surface of the abdomen - the large round part- looked... uneven. It reminded me of a stuffed animal- like a child's stuffed animal such I myself once had that after a year or so the 'fur' of which became sort-of clumped- little balls, right? 

So, I took these photos, and everyone remarked about how the spider was exceptionally 'ugly' bcause of its largeness combined with the 'bumpy' look.

After a few days I happened to be going through those photos (digital, on my phone) and I, this time, really zoomed in. 

What did I see? 
Baby spiders all over her. That's what gave the 'bumpy' appearance. Naturally, I sent my discovery to those I had shown the spider.

Their reaction? Two out of two said something about the spider deserving the shoe.

I don't feel that way, so I am perplexed. I think it's a bit of typical reaction, your 'Human Nature' if you will, but I am not feeling it. 

So, why am I putting this here? Well...I thought that as a ' Thought for the day' one might... contemplate; 'think about' the apparent 'prejudice' of humanity. Salaam...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin:- your post reminded me of a story my father told of visiting Whipsnade zoo. Things are laid out there to be as natural as possible and they were crossing a bridge when a woman looking over the side said, " 'Ere, Bert, there's a crocodile, got somefink to chuck at it?". Dad said it was actually a smallish alligator, he was a biologist, but the basic human instinct when confronted with the unusual seemed to be 'attack', you are right sadly.


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

Was I Ever A Dinosaur?

Everything Is Beautiful

*_​ _*




*_​ An essential part of My nature and   therefore also of yours is its duality. Whether some of you like this or   not, there are two aspects to everything, including you yourself and   the world in which you presently exist. Both of you consist of a   material part, the outer one, and a spiritual part, the inner one.   Throughout the whole of My Creation the spiritual has always been by far   the most important aspect of life. Everything that has ever existed in   the material world, including all things and beings on the earthly   plane, has always been doomed to eventually perish and die. The inner   aspects remain because they are immortal and eternal. And that is the   realm where your own and everybody else’s spirit and soul have always   dwelled and forever will do.

For as long as you fail to comprehend the true meaning of the concept of   evolution the biggest mystery to you will always be you yourself. In   that case you may well be tempted to think that you once evolved from   the tiniest cell into a Homo Habilis, who within a time span that could   barely be counted as a tick of the evolutionary clock of about two   million years, evolved into a Homo Sapiens. In your lack of   understanding of the evolutionary process you may even imagine that you   once walked the Earth as a Tyrannosaurus as well as a Brontosaurus,   whose form remained unchanged for approximately fifty million years. And   so on and so forth.

Wise ones know that evolution works in quite a different way from the   way it is commonly believed. They are aware that humankind as a species   has not been taking part in Earth life for the whole length of your   planet’s existence. The development of your small earthly selves began   after I had decided to remove the creatures that were there, as they   were unsuitable for achieving the ultimate purpose of the Earth’s   evolution of being spiritualised. Each one of you has for a long time   been taking part in the process of assisting her with this task. 

As the first stage of My evolutionary plan for the Earth had gone well,   the planet was ready for the next step. So that the new phase of Mother   Earth’s development could begin, I wiped the slate clean. My plan was   that this time round one of the new animal species would in due course   become sufficiently evolved to be capable of hosting the first human   spirits and souls. They would be brought into the picture at the right   moment. Look at the primates of the animal kingdom and you will have no   difficulties recognising your animal ancestry.

Therefore, as much as I hate to disappoint some of you, My beloved   children, none of you ever roamed the Earth as a cockroach, a   Tyrannosaurus or a Brontosaurus. From the moment of your creation, when   you emerged as a pure thought from the mind of My heart, you have been   you. You always were you and forever you will be, and that applies to   all human spirits. Although in each subsequent lifetime you appeared in   another guise and with a different name, basically at all times you  have  remained you. There are sure to be some of you who are as yet  unable to  perceive such a scenario and grasp its truth. Yet, whether  someone  likes it or not, that is My truth. 

My plan for humankind from its beginning has provided that each one of   you should time and again take part in Earth life, and that this would   continue until you had become so highly evolved that that particular   plane could no longer teach you anything new. Accompanied by the Angels,   you would then be allowed to move on to continue your studies on the   higher levels of experience. Life is a spiral that constantly strives to   take the whole of My Creation into ever higher and eventually highest   realms of existence. 

This spiral has neither a beginning nor an end. It always was and   forever will be and all lifeforms will keep on moving forwards and   upwards. Evolution is a procedure which, with the passing of time,   transforms inferior and ugly things and people into perfect and   beautiful ones. Although this concept is basically very simple, it is   also a highly complex one. But all you need to be aware of at present is   that all life fulfils the wise higher purpose of growth and progress. 

Equipped with this knowledge you will be able to recognise that the   things, which to this day appear to be in retrogression in your world,   in the final analysis are progressing nonetheless. Never lose sight of   the fact that no matter what still has to take place to fulfil the   requirements of the law of Karma, all life including your own and that   of your whole race and world, will keep on constantly moving forwards on   the evolutionary spiral of life. Every one of your experiences of   yesterday and today have been preparing you for what is going to happen   tomorrow. This in itself has slowly been transporting all of you,   individually and collectively, onto a higher level of life that has its   own unique vibrations. 

Every soul is involved in this process and each new cycle of experiences   takes you that bit further than the previous one. At all times the   individual and collective soul consciousness of your world has been and   still is unfolding. Each new stage of this development enables you to   comprehend a bit more of the higher truths with which the Angels and   Masters in charge of you are presenting you.

For as long as you remain unawakened to your true nature and origin,   your understanding remains limited to the concerns of your earthly   existence. As far as those of the spirit are concerned, you are living   as if you were surrounded by something like a black box which renders   you unable to grasp that there is such a thing as a great evolutionary   plan of life, My plan. Unaware of the all-important spiritual background   of life, without whom there would be no life anywhere, including your   own, in your innocence you then believe that matter creates itself and   that planets and whole worlds bring themselves into being somehow,   without having any idea of how. Incapable of peering beyond the end of   your nose, you are likely to think that cockroaches – to give you but   one example – have evolved on their own and without any help from   anyone, least of all Me. Cleverly they did this in a manner that ensured   their survival for millions of years. 

During that phase of your development, in the arrogance and blindness of   your present beliefs, you may well say that you do not need any spirit   guides to tell you that these creatures will be around long after   humankind has disappeared from earthly life, again all on their own,   naturally. And that to you is living proof of the beauty and ugliness of   evolution. Although cockroaches are repulsive to you, you cannot deny   that as far as survival is concerned they are perfect. But, why should   any creature be ugly? Is it because some of them get in the way of  human  beings, who invade the spaces that have been theirs millions of  years  before human beings appeared? 

If cockroaches weren’t such a nuisance to people, you in your unevolved   state would be able to recognise and appreciate their beauty and   sophistication as a species that helped them to survive for such a long   time. It may take many more lifetimes before you understand that   basically everything in My created world will one day be beautiful and   that, if something is still ugly, through the process of evolution it   will gradually become more and more beautiful. Who would any one of you   be to say that the cockroaches – unlike many of you, My dear children  of  the Earth – in the long time of their earthly existence have not   already evolved into the perfect creatures I designed them to be in the   first place?

For the duration of the patriarchy your race has been nurturing lots of   false beliefs. One of them was that you were appointed by Me to act as   the lords and masters of the Earth. Yet, in truth none of you ever   really played that role. In the beginning of your earthly education all   human souls slowly evolve from the status of ugly and greedy parasites,   who are unwilling to share the abundance I place before them with   everybody else. 

With increasing spiritual maturity, however, you start to see for   yourself that the exploitation and pillaging of Earth’s resources cannot   go on forever. When at last you awaken from your spiritual slumbering,   you begin to recognise the error of your ways of the past. Freely and   willingly you then change your thinking and behaviour patterns from   those of one who greedily grasps any of the riches and thrills Earth   life has to offer into wishing for nothing more than to make good and   redeem yourself and your world. The Angels and I are rejoicing each time   another one of you joins the ranks of guardians and keepers of the   Earth, who value and relish her beauty and wonders and want to protect   them. Hallelujah! From a gluttonous over-consuming freeloader you have   turned into a useful, modest living and recycling carer of your home   planet.

There is none so blind as those who will not see
And nobody as deaf as people who refuse to listen,
But we must not close our minds and free our thinking
From past false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
For every hour that passes our world gets a bit older
And human beings grow in wisdom and understanding,
As all together we constantly move forwards and upwards 
On the vast evolutionary spiral of life.

Now is the time to realise that 
Beauty lies in the eyes of its beholder
And that when viewed from the right perspective,
Everything is beautiful in it’s own way,
Like a starry summer night
And a snow-covered winter’s day.
Everybody is beautiful, each in their own way and
Under God’s Heaven, guided and protected by 
Angels and Masters, friends and helpers,
Our world will surely find its way.

Ray Stevens
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Throughout the ages there have been  people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was  happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their  information without studying books. With the passing of time they found  out that all outer manifestations of life are reflections of the  realities of their inner counterparts and that this applies to human  thinking as much as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation.  It is not the physical brain alone that does the thinking, for the  simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and can function on  its own. 

‘Without the spiritual forces in its background  creating and supporting the physical plane of life there would be  nothing. Naturally, this also applies to humankind’s mental capacities.  No earthly self on its own could ever bring itself into being. Never  mind Earth life, without the help of your Highest spirit Self and your  constant companions, the Angels and Masters, friend and helpers in the  world of light, there would be no physical life anywhere in the Cosmos.  The angelic hierarchy is in charge of the great plan of life and  responsible for its smooth running, at all times. They are the ones who  bring all of you into earthly life and place you in the right spots and relationships, so you can attend to your life lessons and fulfil your Karmic obligations. 

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC

Simple truths don't take a lot of explaining.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The wisdom of the Divine Spirit flows  like water into the consciousness of your world through those who are acting as Its channels.  Their own life's experiences have taught them to trust implicitly that the  knowledge they are receiving is coming directly from the heart of truth.  Although it is most useful to gain knowledge without having to pore  over books, we appreciate that to this day it is necessary for those who  believe that, because they are seeing something in black and white  before them, it has to be true.

‘This kind of gullibility is a  leftover from the Piscean Age, the age of deception, when it was easy to  pull the wool over people eyes. But those days have gone and ever more  of you are learning to pay attention to the guidance of their very own  inner teacher, the living God within or intuition. With this you are  leaving behind the experience of gullibility and the dangers it brought  to humankind. Whenever wise ones are reading or hearing something new,  they listen to the small still inner voice to tell them through the  world of their feelings: ‘This is right and true!’ or ‘That’s outdated  and has no more value for you.’ As one of the Masters of your world once  said: ‘Take no thought what ye shall say, for what is to be said will  be put into your mouth or flow through you, in some other way.’  Following this advice, tune the receiver/transmitter station of your  earthly mind into the frequency and with simple and childlike trust put  your small hand into those of the Angels and your Creator, the Great  White Spirit.’ 

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you do not have an opinion you can still have choice and will, even without knowledge or understanding. In such cases you can choose not to have an opinion, people will want  you to be ‘One of us’ or ‘One of them’, but you do not have to be. If it is your will you can choose to be without an opinion no matter how much they say ‘But you must have an opinion!’


----------



## Aquarius

Humankind’s much cherished freedom is  comparable to a dog going for a walk on a lead. We are the dog and our  Karma is the lead which our Highest or God Self holds in its loving yet  stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands. It alone knows our true needs  and whatever is the right thing for us in any given moment. It  constantly guides us into our next adventures on the Earth plane. For  each one of us this is the only authority in the whole of Creation who  really knows which lessons still have to be integrated by us and which  tests and trial are necessary to lead us home into the oneness with God.  

If at any given time evil desires of our lower nature rise to  the surface of our consciousness, we are free to decide whether we wish  to follow them and act them out or not. The more highly evolved we  become, the easier it becomes to acknowledge and accept such things as  part of our lower animal nature, which have outlived their usefulness.  Whenever this happens, wise ones reach for the hand of their Highest  Self and request its help to change and transmute the energies of the  desires that are no longer in our interest into something that serves  the highest good and greatest joy of all life. 

From ‘Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Language is fluid, it is different from when I was a child. There are differences in accent, phrasing, vocabulary, and even basic grammar, over time. Debasement, decay and entropy are the natural order of physical objects; men seeking stability, tend to perceive these qualities where they do not exist. The ‘rules’, invented to govern and stabilise language, are a misconception. Language does not debase, like the timber of a window frame, and become unfit for purpose, it merely changes. Understanding does not increase when using the words and grammatical constructions of Chaucer. Three hundred years ago the names of the elements did not exist. Language follows understanding, and is pellucid to those it is appropriate to.


----------



## Carly Berg

Olly Buckle said:


> Language is fluid, it is different from when I was a child. There are differences in accent, phrasing, vocabulary, and even basic grammar, over time. Debasement, decay and entropy are the natural order of physical objects; men seeking stability, tend to perceive these qualities where they do not exist. The ‘rules’, invented to govern and stabilise language, are a misconception. Language does not debase, like the timber of a window frame, and become unfit for purpose, it merely changes. Understanding does not increase when using the words and grammatical constructions of Chaucer. Three hundred years ago the names of the elements did not exist. Language follows understanding, and is pellucid to those it is appropriate to.



Good points. (Even though I had to look up "pellucid," lol).


----------



## Aquarius

From: ‘Communion’ White Eagle Stella  Polaris December/January 2005/6: ‘Knowledge that flows into your heart  from the Highest is true and knowing that’s what it is helps you to  remain calm. Wise ones are not inclined to get involved in arguments  over what they are bringing. Because the truth they are bringing is  based on a deep inner knowingness, they see no need to argue about it.  Anyone can experience this kind of knowing. It has nothing to do with  mental arrogance that is very sure of its own cleverness but is a quiet  inner knowing that does not see any point in arguing because it does not  doubt that the knowledge that comes directly from God is true. You can  be quite still and happy when others wish to argue about what you are  bringing. It does not matter if some of those to whom you are presenting  your truth cannot understand because they are unready for it. 

‘Leave  them to their beliefs and rest safely in the knowledge that in the  fullness of time they too will receive their own truth in their own  unique way. The time will come for those who still need books now, when  they will no longer require them either because they have learnt to  access their inner wisdom and are in possession of their own truth. All  of you will eventually reach this phase of their development.’ End of  White Eagle Teachings.

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus  Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People seek retreats for themselves, houses  in the country, sea-shores and mountains and thou too art wont to  desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most  common sort of people, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose  to retire into thyself. For nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from  trouble than when human beings retreat into their own souls.’ 

From ‘Facing the Self – Looking For The Divine’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Carly Berg said:


> Good points. (Even though I had to look up "pellucid," lol).


All clear now ? Guess that makes it appropriate to you.   Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Aquarius

Let’s go backwards in time to the Age of  Gemini, from about 6900 BC – 4700 BC, the Age Of Communication And  Writing. The lifting curtain on the grand stage of earthly life reveals  that a new phase in God’s great plan of life is unfolding before our  eyes. We have arrived in the Age of Gemini, but what kind of a sign is  it? Lifetimes spent in one of the Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius,  are dedicated to the development of humankind’s mental abilities. In  each of the Air signs this manifests itself in a different way. Mutable  Gemini serves the development of our earthly mind’s analytical, logical  and rational thinking capabilities. Mercury is the planetary ruler of  Gemini and also of mutable Earth sign Virgo. 

In several legends of our world Mercury is depicted as the winged  messenger of the Gods who steals their fire, i.e. he brings the wisdom  and truth of the Highest levels of life down to the Earth to help  humankind with on its evolutionary pathway. With the work many of us are  doing that’s an activity he is pursuing with great vigour to this day. 
 
From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is not always those who are in charge who direct events. Sometimes this is the role of subordinates who influence, suggest, restrain, or impede to such an extent that, without making direct decisions, it is their will being done. For this to be effective it must be done gently, with understanding, and willingness to adapt, and those doing it must know what their direction and goals are.


----------



## Aquarius

Through teaching, speaking and writing  the mutable signs are concerned with the spreading of ideas. To enable  us to do so in the first place, languages had to be introduced. Later  writing also became necessary so that the ideas we received from the  highest levels of life could be shared with ever more people. During the  most recent Age of Gemini these things made a quantum leap forwards.  Depending on which lesson is next in store for our individual and  collective evolutionary pathway, the Angels around the throne of God  seed the relevant ideas into the consciousness of our world, where they  can be picked up by those who were ready to act as channels. 

This  is how every one of the myths of our world came into being, the ones  about Chiron, Uranus and Gaia, Abraham and Moses just as much as those  about the book of Genesis with its tale of Adam and Eve, and eventually  the New Testament’s Mary and Jesus legend. At first these stories were  only passed on orally by storytellers and itinerant preacher-men. As  soon as writing had been introduced, scribes appeared on the scene.

From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Hospitals are full of religious people fighting against their God's will


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Hospitals are full of religious people fighting against their God's will



Been reading Richard Dawkins?


----------



## bangers

I get kinda mad at myself the past few days. I find myself looking at other people's lives, and ask myself why am I not as happy as they are. I know that what they present on social media is not real but why does it affect me so bad and why do I put myself down?  Those are just some random thoughts.


----------



## Aquarius

As early as five thousand years ago a  Chinese Military Commander named Shen Loam in charge of that Empires  Western frontier kept a written military log. Grateful for his station  assignment he made it his duty to the Emperor to personally test every  known edible plant for its food, non-food, medicinal and non-medicinal  value. There are over twenty-five thousand edible plants on Earth. The  written documentation of all these tests were his gift to the Emperor  for the honour of being elevated to Supreme Commander. The Chinese  language is still basically the same as it was then, so it is fairly  easy for current day Chinese to read these ancient documents.

From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

bangers said:


> I get kinda mad at myself the past few days. I find myself looking at other people's lives, and ask myself why am I not as happy as they are. I know that what they present on social media is not real but why does it affect me so bad and why do I put myself down?  Those are just some random thoughts.



That sets me wondering whether the following could help you overcome such feelings:


_*You Are Special
*_






​ Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable. Our eyes and hair, hands and  handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us.  No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we  do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as  ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things * quite the way we do and no-one can  feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been  someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh  or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else. 

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked  the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if  others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have  their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every  one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this  applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children  of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have  been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more  opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts  produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the  entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of  musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is  intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique  creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone  else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible. 

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose  functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All  of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one  for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the  idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our  Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly  personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even  the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we  and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere. *

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or  cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody  contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to  achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind  and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the  best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s  Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our  consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at  the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our  share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place  for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of  us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our  world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has  been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of  us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To  enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of  wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to  reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our  feelings and our natural inclinations. 

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not  those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even  our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others  can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our  special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with  Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges  of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with  developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential  and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure  to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this  does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one.  So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier  than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of  potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more  could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not  going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know  that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round  of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to  fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they  work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they  receive through the world of their innermost feelings. 

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make  the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to  do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and  the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation.  Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our  chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our  beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers,  guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own  contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her  Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine. 

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of  our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody  and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise *. And if that does  not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please  tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long  time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost  sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those  around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so  will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or  otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one  of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the  blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can  flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of  self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money  to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic *. It is  strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to  them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have  cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely  aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest  healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this  cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the  Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life. 

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate  their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of  earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones.  Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the  unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small  earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As  soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing  comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and  soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but  all future ones. 

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing  their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more  spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her  children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing.  On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are  doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’  In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human  being.

With love - Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Jesus healed a few sick people but left the amputees alone...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Shown we are wrong, or mistaken, our inclination should be to consider it , and then change if we accept it. This is the course most likely to benefit us, but is not always followed. Some people find it difficult to accept that they are wrong and will continue with an assertion that flies in the face of reason. Others take a new course of action which is not a change in the direction suggested, but in opposition to it. Some manage to combine the two, maintaining their assertion and finding false reasons to bolster it


----------



## escorial

Guy asks the owner of the book shop I go to..do you have any Hebrew text books..he did..one which he bought for 10 quid then rambled on about his polish Jewish heritage an for some reason when he said shalom it annoyed me..there are religious people all over the city an they seem to arose negative responses from inside..


----------



## Aquarius

The intention of all legends that ever  appeared in our world has always been to remind our race of the  existence of the spiritual realities that form the background of our  earthly existence. The tales to this day are speaking to us of realms  that are inhabited by higher and highest beings who bring us and our  world into being and who are ultimately responsible for us. The Chiron  legend appeared when the patriarchy had established itself firmly. This  shows in the fact that Chiron steals the fire of the Gods, when in truth  it is the Goddess’s wisdom, Her knowledge of the healing arts. Being  wounded himself and cannot find any healing, he eventually surrenders  his immortality – just the way every human soul in earthly life does  when it once more agrees to descend into experiencing earthly life.

With  the passing of time this happened so frequently that the awareness of  our true eternal nature vanished from our consciousness. Yet, no-one  will ever be able take it from us for good. Like Chiron, the wounded  healer, and later Jesus as the symbol of our small self, every human  soul on the Earth plane of life finds itself nailed to the cross of this  existence because certain lessons are waiting for us there. That’s why  we have to remain until they have been learnt. This happens many times  over, but eventually we have matured sufficiently into spiritual  adulthood that we freely and willingly refuse to follow the desires of  our lower animal nature and nail them to the cross. The spirit of our  true self then metaphorically speaking rises from its tomb to save and  redeem us, its earthly counterpart, and that is its resurrection and  reunion with our Highest or God Self and through this with all life. 

From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Shown we are wrong, or mistaken, our inclination should be to consider it , and then change if we accept it. This is the course most likely to benefit us, but is not always followed. Some people find it difficult to accept that they are wrong and will continue with an assertion that flies in the face of reason. Others take a new course of action which is not a change in the direction suggested, but in opposition to it. Some manage to combine the two, maintaining their assertion and finding false reasons to bolster it



Wise ones stop this kind of behaviour at the latest when they discover that all of us are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions. 

_*Guarding Our Tongues
*_
_*





*_​ The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not  many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you  know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in  many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect,  able to keep their whole body in check.

‘When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can  turn the whole animal. Or take ships as an example. Although they are  so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very  small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a  small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great  forest is set on fire by a small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a  world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body,  sets the whole course of one’s life on fire, and is itself set on fire  by hell.

‘All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed  and have been tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue.  It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise  our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been  made in God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing.  My brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and  salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig  tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring  produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave in the manner described in the  first part of the above quote, while wise and more highly evolved ones  make an effort to take good care of their tongues. This they do because  they are aware that the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as  the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source.  They appreciate that every thought, word and deed any one of us sends  out into our world in some way must find its way back to its sender.  That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone  or something, prefer to shut up and keep quiet. 

Because human beings basically are sociable and talkative creatures by  nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby take charge of  our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have to tackle on the  evolutionary pathway of life. That undoubtedly is why as early as the  Bible’s Old Testament told us in Proverbs 18:21: _‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’_ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: ‘_Keep  control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing.  Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently  and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear  children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the  background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence  of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your  tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You  ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused  by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the  Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable  to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe  so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of  speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself  from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of  your world you will greatly assist the Angels in  their work.’
__
* * *
_​


----------



## Kevin

Ah.. Dear e-man... Some of us are chosen, and some are 'not chosen'. 

( I think I heard that in a movie. I'm not Jewish, by the way but I found it hilarious)


----------



## Aquarius

Kevin said:


> Ah.. Dear e-man... Some of us are chosen, and some are 'not chosen'.
> 
> ( I think I heard that in a movie. I'm not Jewish, by the way but I found it hilarious)



_*God’s Chosen People
*_
​ _*




*_​ I am the I AM, the Universal Christ, the  only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. I am the  spiritual Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky above you. I am the  brightest Light and the highest Star in the whole of Creation. You, the  whole human race, are My chosen people and we, the Holy Trinity, are  your God. We are one and we are the source of all wisdom, knowledge and  truth. Our laws decree that everything must return to its source and  because you once went forth from our loving heart, that’s the place to  which each one of you eventually has to return. There is no other place  for you to go. 

Because we are one, for the sake of simplicity I will continue to talk  about Me and like Me you are spirit and soul and your true home is the  world of spirit. Though it may often feel as if you were struggling on  your own in earthly life, you have never been left alone or abandoned  there. You always have been and will be accompanied by My Angels, as  well as your spirit guides and Masters. I, the Divine Trinity, am the  Great White Spirit and the architect and designer of the great plan of  life. I am the director of the movie of life and everything obeys My  laws and follows My instructions. The Angels and Masters on the highest  levels of life, known as the Christ Circle, are the executors of My  plan. They are in charge of your spirit guides and helpers on the lower  levels. Through these channels I am constantly giving parts of My wisdom  to you and your world that are suitable for the degree of understanding  the individual and collective consciousness of your race has reached at  any given time.

All human beings in earthly life eventually have to come to terms with  the fact that there are other dimensions to themselves and their present  existence. To assist the tuning of your individual and collective minds  into the frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life, the  Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers, throughout the ages have  been communicating with you in symbolisms and metaphors, parables and  legends. They are designed in such a way that eventually they can be  grasped by even the slowest minds. By now sufficient numbers of you are  receiving My wisdom directly from Me through your inner connection with  Me. All of you have spent many lifetimes in search of Divine wisdom and  truth and as soon as you have learnt to pay attention to and follow My  guidance from within, outside intervention is no longer required. Every  human being in earthly life has to walk this pathway in the end. To your  delight you will then find that it is impossible for anyone to pull the  wool over your eyes. 

Symbolisms and metaphors have always been the language with which the  spirit world communicates with humankind. From the earliest beginnings  of its existence on the Earth, those who are taking care of you and your  world on the highest levels of life have been using this mode to convey  their ideas, thoughts and truths to you. At the start of your earthly  education you are still unable to recognise what all symbolisms for what  they truly and you cannot yet grasp their meaning. But as you progress  on the evolutionary pathway, the gift of interpreting them gradually  comes to us. From within your own being it unfolds and slowly provides  you with an ever clearer vision of the spiritual aspects of life. It  brings the gift of true clairvoyance and that is an understanding of the  esoteric meaning of symbols and the spiritual truths behind all aspects  of earthly life.

In the course of the Aquarian Age ever more of you are going to develop  the ability to recognise the esoteric meaning of the symbolisms that for  such a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the  myths and legends of your world. This has always applied to every one of  the belief systems that ever existed and therefore also to the Jesus  legend. It is the tale of a spiritual Master’s life and a demonstration  of how all human beings eventually have to conduct their lives. It was  given by the Angels and Masters in charge of your world for wise  educational purposes and by My will and wishes. And it is with full  intention that young and inexperienced souls should at first take the  Jesus legend literally.

As far as the sacred texts of your world are concerned, as time went by  it was inevitable that many misunderstandings and misinterpretations –  intentionally and otherwise – crept into them and many have stayed to  this day. There is no need to begrudge any of this because all of it has  been grist to the mill of your race’s evolutionary development. The  misunderstandings provided invaluable teaching aids for your earthly  education, when you, My beloved children, were placed there one lifetime  after another. 

Sooner or later every one of you reaches the developmental point when  the bottle and spoon feeding of spiritual knowledge of the past that may  or may not be true, fails to satisfy you. When you have had enough of  lies and deceptions, you go in pursuit of My truth. The ways of the past  have served their purpose when your soul at last is filled with a great  hunger and thirst for the truth and nothing but the truth. Your longing  for it turns into the incentive that in the end propels all of you  forward on your predestined path of evolving into seekers of wisdom and  truth. Each has to do this in their own right and through this  eventually finds their own understanding of life and learns to work  things out for themselves. 

My truths do not change, but your perception and understanding of them  does and has to, in the long course of your evolutionary journey. To  find this out for yourself is why I never intervened in past ages when  anyone falsified and corrupted parts of my truth when it was given to  your world in many different forms. It has always been possible to  interpret My truths in many different ways. The degree of truth you pass  on to others is a measure of your spiritual integrity and loyalty, to  Me, yourself, the people around you and your whole world. And that is by  far the best way of testing someone’s present evolutionary state. 

Because each one of you, in the fullness of time, has to find their own  way back to Me and into the awareness of their own Divine nature, in  past ages the Angels never told you: ‘Things are so and so!’ They gave  you symbolisms and metaphors instead, so you should interpret them. The  Age of Aquarius is changing this because ever more of you have become  sufficiently evolved to tune the receiver/transmitter station of their  earthly minds into My frequencies, to receive My wisdom and truth  directly from Me, the Source of your being. 

Many of the deep esoteric meanings contained in the legends and fables  of your world had to remain hidden from your understanding for a long  time. And as reading and writing for the common people is a fairly  recent development in your world, the doors were open wide to all manner  of divergences from My truth. Humankind’s task has always been the  unravelling of the mysteries of life, but to enable you to do this you  first need to come to terms with the fact that in truth life is an  ongoing process and uninterrupted flow. Ideas and concepts of this  nature can only by grasped by those who are willing to look beyond the  ends of their noses and lift their vision to the higher and highest  realities of life. 

Your understanding then enables you to go in search of My wisdom behind  the surface words of every legend your world has ever known. By  deciphering their symbolisms you can find a fresh understanding of their  meaning. You can then see for yourself that the mythological heritage  of all the cultures of your world is one vast storehouse of My wisdom  and knowledge, and that many of their symbols contain messages that can  speak to you to this day.

The higher you climb up the spiritual mountain into the full light of  your oneness with Me, the more easily you will be able to discern that  the tales and legends that surround even the most venerated ones of the  teachers, who are believed to have acted as My channels, in truth belong  to the realms of mythology and not of history, because they never were  based on historical facts.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Gemini is the sign of the twins and  represents the higher and lower aspects of our nature. Everything on the  Earth plane is greatly affected by the energies of the sign of the age  we are passing through at any given time. Although the word ‘religion’  comes from the Latin word ‘religare’, which means joining or bonding  something together, as a result of Gemini’s split personality caused by  its pronounced dual nature the religions of the Age of Gemini inherited  these characteristics. The kind of behaviour caused by this established  itself and became the norm for all souls who from that time onwards took  part in earthly life. As a result the growing apart of the two aspects  of human nature deepened and the religions, instead of bonding us with  our Creator, removed us ever more of the conscious awareness of His/Her  presence.

Because the higher and lower parts of our nature could no longer understand each other,  the battles that ensued between them were fought on the Earth plane.  The increasingly misogynistic religions and the new institutions that  sprung up around them were run by an ever more power-crazed and  dominating, controlling and cruel, greedy and corrupt elitist  priesthood. For a very long time their recruits were only drawn from the  ranks of the aristocracy of the countries in which these religions  operated. The teachings they conjured up removed humankind ever further  away from the knowledge of the true role of the feminine as an equal  partner of the masculine – above in the Heavens, as well as below on the  Earth.

From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

today i will be performing miracles...


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> today i will be performing miracles...


 Oooo like water into wine, type of miricles?


----------



## escorial

water yes..all over me mars miracle grow grass seeds...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> water yes..all over me mars miracle grow grass seeds...



Propogation type miracles are great, I have plants on the verge outside my gate to give away I have performed somany miracles.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Propogation type miracles are great, I have plants on the verge outside my gate to give away I have performed somany miracles.



your a GOd..kinda busmens holiday


----------



## Kevin

The seed germinates.Growth begins. What was small becomes big. God is creation; creation is God


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> today i will be performing miracles...



_*Greater Miracles You Shall See
*_
​ 




​ Wise ones, who wish to be released from  the duties of their earthly education, appreciate that it is essential  to make every effort to grow spiritual wings and learn how to fly on  them. This is no longer difficult with the help of the spiritual wisdom  that is now flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. However, no-one can be discharged  from the duties of earthly life until every last item of their Karmic  debts has been paid. Part of this are the karmic, i.e. emotional ties  each one of our relationships created in previous lifetimes. They need  to be dissolved through a better understanding of ourselves and those  around us, the purpose and higher meaning of everybody’s existence.  Forgiveness is the natural result of this kind of knowledge. Our spiritual ledgers in the great book  of life has to be balanced and that can only be done when we willingly  accept and deal with whatever it take to pay all our Karmic debts in  full. Regardless of the fact that although many things in earthly life  on the surface of things frequently appear as if the Universe were  dealing us some kind of castigation or retribution. In truth, the  underlying reason for everything that is happing here is invariably of  quite a different kind. It takes place because of the law of Karma,  which more than anything else is a law of opportunities that knows  neither rewards nor punishments, merely consequences and reactions to  all our actions. 

We do well to remind ourselves frequently that the Universe loves us and  that with the help and the will of God all things are possible, and  that miracles and wonders can and do happen at every moment of every  day. It’s just that sometimes we have to be willing to co-operate in  practical and down-to-Earth ways, to help it along. When all is said and  done, the law of Karma is part of the love of our Divine parents. It is  the law of love and that knows nothing of punishment. All it does it  does is teaching, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding and  our consciousness expands. For this reason each new lifetime brings for  all of us many possibilities for resolving any outstanding issues we  have brought with us from previous lifetimes, as well as for healing  relationships, redeeming ourselves and making good the harm and  suffering we once cause for ourselves and others. 

These truly are the days of miracle and wonder because for quite some  time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions has been  unfolding in our world and that is the rebirth of humankind into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The closer we work  together with God and the Angels, the easier it will be for them to  work the many miracles and wonders that are necessary for the completion  of this enterprise. To paraphrase the message the Universal Christ  brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life  and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the  whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know  that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or  rather they will be done through them. And even greater than these  things each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are  part of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their  contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times and whatever  any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, it  shall be done.’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

There’s no need for shedding tears over  whatever happened during past ages and lifetimes. Everything undoubtedly  has been necessary to teach us the lessons we required according to  God’s great plan of life. All of it has been and still is the Angels’  way of teaching us to differentiate between light and darkness, good and  evil, truth and lies. And that can only be done by acquiring Gemini’s  highly critical nature and its ability to analyse everything down to the  minutest details. For as long as this aspect of our earthly minds  remained insufficiently evolved, they could not protect us and our world  against the onslaught of the patriarchal religions and their  priesthoods. And that in turn was possible only because they too lacked  the understanding of God’s true nature, their own and everybody else’s  and the duality that is an inevitable part of it.

From ‘The Age Of Gemini’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Do not believe in anything simply  because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many,  or because it is found written in your religious books, or because it  emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions  because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find  after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’ The Buddha 

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sometimes belief affects reality. If you believe that you can learn something new, then the chances are you can, but if you do not believe it you never will, even if you could have done otherwise.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Sometimes belief affects reality. If you believe that you can learn something new, then the chances are you can, but if you do not believe it you never will, even if you could have done otherwise.



Olly 1 : 0 2


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *Olly Buckle *Sometimes belief affects reality. If you believe that you can learn something new, then the chances are you can, but if you do not believe it you never will, even if you could have done otherwise.



I never believed I could write a love poem and expected that I never would until my friend, Olly, asked me to collaborate on one with him. Yes, you! English gentleman who tends gardens meets enigmatic woman who analyzes rocks at midnight.

I suppose pretending is a form of belief? Because that was the only way I could follow your lead. I think we alternated verses? I just read it and swear it was written by one person. 

The reality follows....._ how many years back?!_

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/113813-New-Love



 Originally Posted by *Olly Buckle*


----------



## Aquarius

As new ideas and fresh insights are  constantly flowing into my existing writings from my inner guru, they  are living proof of how, as one learns to live ever more intuitively,  there is little or no danger of getting stuck in outdated beliefs. One  gradually learns to trust that this inner voice really does know the  answers to all our questions and what is good and right for us in any  given moment, as opportunities have been provided by the Universe for  checking this out over and over again. The more this the higher part of  us takes over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from  other sources. There comes the moment when one realises that this need  has faded away completely. And that, in my view, is the greatest  advantage of being taught by the inner guru. As valuable as some books  to this day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not  hard to see in the light of this that the time will arrive on the Earth  plane when they will no longer be required, because we shall then all  receive our education in this manner by the long awaited new World  Teacher. 

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

SilverMoon said:


> I never believed I could write a love poem and expected that I never would until my friend, Olly, asked me to collaborate on one with him. Yes, you! English gentleman who tends gardens meets enigmatic woman who analyzes rocks at midnight.
> 
> I suppose pretending is a form of belief? Because that was the only way I could follow your lead. I think we alternated verses? I just read it and swear it was written by one person.
> 
> The reality follows....._ how many years back?!_
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/113813-New-Love
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olly Buckle*



Wow!! That many years!
A long time since I read it, I still like it, that was a good experience.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The world is not perfect, nor the people in it. That is a fantasy, a perfect place and people do not exist other than in the imagination. Accept the realities of an imperfect world and work with them, not with a fantasy.


----------



## Aquarius

Every human soul carries deep within the  memory of the perfect and beautiful world from which we once descended  into physicality and to which one day we shall return. This is a world  that knows nothing of sickness, pain, violence, crime and wars, and all  life exists together in perfect harmony. From time to time the memories  of this world come to haunt us in order to encourage us in our search  for the same perfection, i.e. wholeness that is in our Creator. To  achieve this goal the Great Spirit plants in Its children of the Earth  an urge to grow and reach upwards, so that our consciousness may expand  through learning something from every experience that comes our way.

The illusion of separateness of the physical world never existed in the  Great Soul and in truth there is no separation between anything or  anyone. All life has always remained one and because of this, whatever  happens to one of us is inevitably shared by everybody else and when one  of us heals, our whole world and everything in it does the same. This  shows how every small effort any one of us makes on their own individual  healing journey of a thousand miles is of the greatest value for all  life.

Therefore, as often as possible let us withdraw our attention from  earthly things and concerns to seek the inner silence that is of God  instead. Every human soul potentially is a receiver/transmitter station  that has the power to obtain impressions of beauty and heavenly things  from the higher and highest planes of life, and also from other people  and states of life. In deep meditation we begin to develop our finer and  finest senses and are at one with God’s wisdom and truth.
 
From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

We all have faults, though our own are sometimes obscure to us. When you find fault in another look at yourself and ask yourself 'Which faults of mine are most like his?'


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> The world is not perfect, nor the people in it. That is a fantasy, a perfect place and people do not exist other than in the imagination. Accept the realities of an imperfect world and work with them, not with a fantasy.



Olly 1 : 0 3


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> We all have faults, though our own are sometimes obscure to us. When you find fault in another look at yourself and ask yourself 'Which faults of mine are most like his?'



Olly 1 : 0 4


----------



## Aquarius

We can only see in others what we  ourselves are. Alas, rather than living our less pleasant traits out, in  a psychological process known as projection we prefer to assign them to  others, rather than owning up to them ourselves. The world around us is  always a reflection of the good as well as the distasteful behaviour  patterns of others, which in truth are also our own. Nobody has any  problems when it comes to integrating and owning the good qualities that  are on display in this way. But having to deal with the less desirable  and endearing ones is another matter entirely. Irrespective of how  objectionable any of them are, in the process of becoming more whole it  is essential that we own up to them. Even if our psyche tries to hide  them from our conscious awareness, they are there nonetheless. This is  proved by the fact that we can recognise them in others whilst failing  to see in them in us.

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The mistakes of others are easily excused.


----------



## LeeC

"We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light." ~ Plato


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> The mistakes of others are easily excused.



Olly 1 : 0 5


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Olly 1 : 0 5



?? emoticon of Olly scrathing head ??


----------



## escorial

Lord Olly
Let Liverpool win
Give us are daily beer
An some temptation
Amen...


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The mistakes of others are easily excused.



_‘I sometimes react to making a  mistake as if I had betrayed myself. My fear of making a mistake seems  to be based on the hidden assumption that I am potentially perfect and  that if I can just be very careful I will not fall from heaven. But a  'mistake' is a declaration of the way I am, a jolt to the way I intend, a  reminder I am not dealing with the facts. When I have listened to my  mistakes I have grown.’_ Hugh Prather

The very nature of our earthly education is that we do not always know  in advance what is expected from us and therefore what the right thing  to do is. Yet, this principle applies at all times, but most of all  whenever we are ready to venture forth into new experiences. While in  physicality and spiritually still the equivalent to young children at  school, we are bound to make mistakes. There is nothing wrong with that!  Indeed, they are good for us and we are meant to make them. There is no  need to become unduly upset over our errors, past or present ones. For  one thing, they teach our earthly self humility, a quality it is greatly  in need of. And for another, as long as we glean something valuable  from any experience, we are progressing and growing, giving our soul  every reason to rejoice.

By trying one or two – maybe three or four – of the wrong things, the  discomfort and/or pain they cause us in the end guides us towards that  which really is meant to be for us, and is therefore good and right.  That does not mean the other options we tried were wrong! As they helped  us in our search, they too were right at that time for us and our  development. Having established that something has no value for us, we  owe it to ourselves to search for what has. Clearly, we needed every one  of our ‘mistakes’ of the past. Each one of them has helped us to grow  into the one we are now, complete with all the learning we have imbibed  thus far. From it we are constantly drawing, unconsciously and  unconsciously, to make our lives more agreeable and easier to cope with. 
From ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> "We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light." ~ Plato



Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘_Our  deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful  beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens  us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and  fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the  Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing  enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure  around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that  is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we  let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission  to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence  automatically liberates others.’ _

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a  selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for  the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the  whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time,  everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used  is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us  will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some  kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every  individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within  themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind.  

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of  the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better  place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be  used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest  flows onto the Earth plane. It guides each one of us through their  intuition into right thought, word and action. On our own we are nothing  and can do nothing. But as the energies of the Highest increasingly  flow through us, it is possible to gradually become an ever more  powerful influence in our world. All we have to do is to resist the  temptation to use what we find for self-glorification, but instead  celebrating and glorifying God’s infinite power, wisdom and love. 

From ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Because we all have everything within,  the very best and also the worst, we do well if once in a while we take a  deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self and ask it the  age-old question: ‘Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fairest one  of all?’ Exterior appearances can be deceiving, as most people know by  now, but what lies behind someone else’s façade is none of our business –  much as we would sometimes like to find out. Yet, what lies behind ours  that is very much our concern and our task to explore. So, how does one  go about it? In truth, it’s simplicity itself, as the Universe in its  infinite wisdom and kindness is constantly providing, exactly for this  purpose, each and every one of us with the finest and biggest  looking-glass imaginable, and that is the whole of the world around us  and in particular its people. 

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Lord Olly why did you forsake me..3 FN 1


----------



## Aquarius

Astrology and especially our birthchart  can be a great help when it comes to familiarising ourselves with our  hidden character traits and inner motivations, as well as in which  direction the predestined pathway through our present lifetime is  pointing. The Universe’s highest hopes and aspirations for us are  clearly marked by the sign and house position of the planets. The Sun is  of special importance as it represents the pull of our spirit forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In contrast to this, the  placement of the Moon by sign and house gives us clues about what we  were up to in our most recent sojourn on the Earth plane. Thus the Sun  and Moon between them reveal where we are coming from and where we are  going to. 

The Ascendant is the outer mask through which we view the world and those around  us sees us. Without a time of birth neither the Ascendant nor the house  position of the planets can be assessed. Because of the importance of  both these parts, more than half of the information that would otherwise  be obtainable from anyone’s birthchart is missing whenever the time of  birth is unknown. It is worthwhile any effort to try and find it. 

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

when you know someone for years an realise you didn't and when you meet some one for a short time an think this person has got me sussed


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> when you know someone for years an realise you didn't and when you meet some one for a short time an think this person has got me sussed



And sometimes you meet a person you have never seen before and yet, you have a feeling that you've known them for a long, long time. Has something like that ever happened to you? If so, do you know why you feel like that towards them? It is because you have been together with them in another lifetime, maybe many, and the memories of this are stored in your soul. That's where such sparks of recognition have their origin.


----------



## escorial

i have many coincidences with people and places


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i have many coincidences with people and places



Did you know that there are no such things as coincidences or accidents? Everything is part of the Great plan of life and ours within it. Every encounter has purpose and meaning and is meant to teach us something. It's up to us to find out what they might be.


----------



## escorial

are you saying i have no free will.....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> are you saying i have no free will.....



_*Don’t Quit*_

_*




*_

_When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you’re trudging seems all uphill,
When funds are low and debts are high,
And you want to smile, but have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down more than a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don’t ever quit.

Life can be strange with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns.
But many a failure can turn about,
And we could be winning, if only we stick things out.
Don’t give up, even if the pace appears to be slow.
You may succeed, with just one more blow.

Success is failure turned inside out.
It’s the silver tint on the clouds of doubt.
And you never can tell how close to it you are,
It could be near, when it still seems very far.
So, stick to the fight when you’re hardest hit.
And when things seem at their worst.
That’s the time when it’s most unwise to quit._

John Greenleaf Whittier

​The way I see it, when things sometimes  seemingly go wrong in our lives, it is always us who are out of step  with the Universe and not the other way round. It is then more than  likely that the energies it is currently putting at our disposal wish to  tell a different story and are trying to steer us and our life into a  different direction. If one seemingly runs into one invisible wall after  another, when obstacle after obstacle rears its head, it is a safe bet  that the Universe is attempting to give us a message that somehow we are  barking up the wrong tree. It may well be the case that it has  something much better up its sleeve for us, if we but pay attention.

The world around us is a mirror of what is taking place inside us.  Through the actions and reactions of the people around us it is  constantly trying to provide us with some kind of feedback. This is  known as Universal guidance and we do well to listen to what the  Universe has to say. And whenever things in our lives are not going the  way we would want them to, almost certainly this is a signal from the  Highest that for us the time has come to take stock and make some  changes. Making an effort to attend to the special lessons we have  agreed to learn in the course of our present lifetime, long before we  entered into it, re-aligns our energies with those of the Universe and  we get back into harmony with ourselves and the predestined pathway of  our life. 

Because we earthlings have been given freedom of choice by the Universal  forces, whenever there is an indication that we should make some  changes on our lifepath, nobody forces us to make them. Wise ones,  however, pay attention to the guidance that comes their way in the form  of something appearing to go wrong. They respond by trying their hand at  something else and looking towards channelling their energies into  different avenues of expression. For a long time we are unaware that the  Universe is constantly offering us choices and that in truth no-one  forces us to do anything we do not like or to believe things that do not  sound true to us. There is always a choice and it has to be made – by  us. But, before we can choose wisely, we first have to become aware of  the fact that we are allowed to choose. Try not to overlook that not  choosing also amounts to a choice.

Humankind’s much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a  walk on a lead. We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our  Highest or God Self holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and  unrelenting hands. It alone knows our true needs and whatever is the  right thing for us in any given moment. It constantly guides us into our  next adventures on the Earth plane. For each one of us this is the only  authority in the whole of Creation who really knows which lessons still  have to be integrated by us and which tests and trial are necessary to  lead us home into the oneness with God. 

If at any given time evil desires of our lower nature rise to the  surface of our consciousness, we are free to decide whether we wish to  follow them and act them out or not. The more highly evolved we become,  the easier it becomes to acknowledge and accept such things as part of  our lower animal nature, which have outlived their usefulness. Whenever  this happens, wise ones reach for the hand of their Highest Self and  request its help to change and transmute the energies of the desires  that are no longer in our interest into something that serves the  highest good and greatest joy of all life. 

It is possible to save ourselves many disappointments when we bear in  mind that doors will only ever open for anyone when they are meant to.  And when one of them does, the experience can be likened to something  that can usually only be seen in funny films. Having so got used to  pushing and shoving uselessly at far too many doors, there may well come  a moment, when – metaphorically speaking – we have at last found the  right one. In that case the door flies open so suddenly that it makes  you feel almost as if you were shooting out through the window, at the  other end of the room. Why not try it out for yourself sometime?

In every human being true and lasting faith in ourselves and the  goodness of the life the Universe has bestowed upon us can only grow  through learning from our own first hand experiences. When things go  wrong, as they sometimes will even for wise ones, when they have  unsuccessfully tried one door after another, yet none seems to be  willing to open, no matter how hard they try, these people take a break  from their efforts. They go into quiet reflection mode and enter into a  bit of a dialogue with themselves that goes something like this: ‘Let me  see, what I am presently trying to do cannot be meant for me. Maybe the  Universe has something else for me in mind, possibly something better.  If so, I’ll be patient and wait for another opportunity that will surely  come, especially if I ask for it. 

‘Are things really going wrong in my life or is it merely the Universe’s  way of asking me to change direction? Could this be happening for my  own good, because the Universe loves me and knows my true wants and  needs better than I do? Might it be protecting me against myself, so I  can find what is rightfully mine? Is it possible that something superior  to what I had in mind is in store for me? Let’s wait patiently for a  while, so that another opportunity can come my way. 

‘Ah yes, I like this. What an improvement on despairing or even swearing  at the Universe for not fulfilling my wishes. After all, I am a beloved  child of the Great Father/Mother of all life and my true nature is  love. Show me how to walk the loving way instead, with love in my heart  for myself and everybody who will be touched by my enterprise. All  right, here I go! I love you and trust You, Great White Spirit, as You  love and trust me. Ah yes, that feels much better!’ 

So, dear Friend, if your funds are low and your debts are constantly too  high, the time may be right for some soul-searching and asking  yourself: ‘Why am I not taking part in the Universe’s abundance? Is it  because I am not sharing my gifts and talents, of which we all have  many, sufficiently with others? What about increasing my input of good  things into life, so that in due course it can return nothing but more  of the same to me? Do I need to be less selfish and think more about the  good of the whole of society, life, our beautiful planet and the  Universe? Why don’t I stick my toes into the water and see what  happens?’
Recommended Reading:
• ‘You’ll never walk alone’

From 'Healers And Healing'

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

You have no control what others say about you, true or false, but if you live properly you need not care what others say either.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> You have no control what others say about you, true or false, but if you live properly you need not care what others say either.



Basically, it doesn't really matter what others think or say about us. Thinking, behaving and acting the right way is the only thing that is of value before the Highest, to whom we are all responsible.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> You have no control what others say about you, true or false, but if you live properly you need not care what others say either.



after last night my faith in Ollyism has left me wondering about my faith....


----------



## escorial

be cool if evolution would move along so i could read a book by an animal author on a story based on human feelings.....Ollyism is a cult


----------



## Ruru

My way to happiness is strength and my way to strength  is through my resistance of my impulsive inner child.


----------



## dither

Aquarius said:


> Basically, it doesn't really matter what others think or say about us. Thinking, behaving and acting the right way is the only thing that is of value before the Highest, to whom we are all responsible.



And the " right way " is ?


----------



## Aquarius

dither said:


> And the " right way " is ?



Paying attention to our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, and following its advice to do what is good, right and beautiful for us in any given moment. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Aquarius

The negative characteristics of every  Sun sign are of special significance and interest to us in the context  of projection. It is only human that their expressions are likely to be  suppressed even by those who are interested in polishing and improving  their character makeup. It is useful to always bear in mind that most of  the astrological aspects can be quite ambiguous. Everything depends on  what kind of learning we have brought with us into our present lifetime  and how the consciousness expanding lessons we are here to take part are  going to be expressed in our lives. Besides, we can only perceive our  world through one pair of eyes: our own. And we all have different  karmic encounters behind us, therefore at least slightly dissimilar  lessons are in store for all those born into the same sign this time  round. 

If characteristics are mentioned in your chart or in my  interpretation of your Sun sign in which, for the life of you, you  cannot recognise yourself, though you do observe them quite clearly in  those around you, then projection is rearing its head. In case you do  not know anything or only a little about this concept, let’s pick a  random example.

If a tendency to gambling or drowning our sorrows  in alcohol is mentioned and whilst reading this, we think: ‘Ha, how  wrong can anyone get! It can’t possibly me. I have such a strong dislike  for gambling, that I have never gambled, throughout my whole life, and I  never touch a drop of alcohol!’ So far, so good. There could have been  someone around us, during our childhood, who was a compulsive gambler,  notorious drinker, liar or a cheat, bringing a lot of misery and pain  into our life. If this sounds far fetched, believe me that it is not. As  I do not know you personally, apart from what is in your birthchart,  how could I pretend to know what and how you have developed what is  shown by potential only? 

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Paying attention to our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, and following its advice to do what is good, right and beautiful for us in any given moment. Nothing more, nothing less.



I had it thus...

Conscience is not always right, but it is always right to follow it. We cannot always tell what is wrong or right, but we can always tell what goes against our conscience.


----------



## bangers

Travel- it's the only thing you can spend your money on that will make you wealthier.  

(Me before booking my next trip =D>)


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Conscience is not always right, but it is always right to follow it. We cannot always tell what is wrong or right, but we can always tell what goes against our conscience.



The small still voice of our conscience is the living God or wise one within communicating with us. This part of our being never leads us astray and we go against its advice to our detriment.


----------



## Aquarius

There are character traits we consider  to be bad, in ourselves and in others. When we have strong feelings  about someone else’s failings, but are unable to recognise that we are  that way ourselves, you can be sure that projection is at work. The  environment is always a reflection of our inner self and the people in  it are the mirror. Whatever is inside us, if we ourselves do not act it  out, maybe because we are unaware of it or if we are afraid to  acknowledge it, then someone around us will do so. If we make every  effort to behave like the nicest, kindest and most peace-loving person  on this Earth, but there is someone around us who is really nasty and  causes us a great deal of suffering. 

Until we become aware of  how human relationships work, their purpose and meaning, and spiritual  background, there is not an awful lot we can do to stop the pain that  person is inflicting upon us. But don’t despair, help is on its way to  you because you are now finding out about projection. Like everything in  our life, this also serves a good and wise purpose, and is waiting to  teach us something. A mirror is being held in front of our eyes, and if  we want to get to get rid of the source of our suffering, nothing will  do but a good and honest look into the mirror of the self. And even if  someone’s behaviour only irritates and annoys us mildly, it can only do  so because we have the same within. If that were not the case, we would  be able to shrug the other person’s behaviour off as one of their  foibles and idiosyncrasies. 

For as long as one remains unaware  of what the Universe is trying to tell us here, it is the easiest thing  in the world to sit in judgement over others and to condemn them and  their conduct, blissfully unaware that when looked at in the right  light, they are doing us a favour. Although at first their activities  are likely to force us to move in an unwanted direction, with an  increasing awareness of what is truly at stake, these things can be used  as pointers as to where we need to get to work on ourselves. 

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

To be in control be aware of your beliefs and desires, then decide on the actions stemming from them. Starting with actions means you are always mentally running to catch up.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> To be in control be aware of your beliefs and desires, then decide on the actions stemming from them. Starting with actions means you are always mentally running to catch up.



Make sure you get your mind into gear before any action. More important still, consult with your inner guidance whether it's a wise thing you wish to do.


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as we are still unfamiliar  with projection, we can be forgiven for smugly and comfortably counting  our blessings that someone else’s shortcomings are not ours. None of  that, however, will get us anywhere, apart from the soul growth brought  by the pain we are experiencing. It is more constructive, by far, to  have a close and really honest look at ourselves, bearing in mind that  any experience that brings us various degrees of discomfort is  invariably a signal from our soul that something within is calling for  our attention and the offer of an opportunity for growth and more  awareness.

Unpleasantly acting people are only drawn into our  orbit to show us how disagreeable our own hidden inner behaviour  patterns are. Thus the Angel in disguise brings us its gifts and we are  allowed to make up our own minds what to do about it. They are the kind  of thing that can only be learnt through first hand experiences and in  real life situations. The only reason why such encounters are so painful  is to help us become aware, in the fullness of time, that they are due  to something we ourselves are carrying within. That is how we frequently  observe in others a reflection of one of our own disagreeable character  traits. That in truth is the only reason why other people’s behaviour  can have the power of touching and upsetting us deeply.

Ah yes,  but as earthlings we have been granted the gift of freedom of choice.  Therefore, we can and indeed are obliged to decide how we would like to  react in any situation. It is up to us to make a conscious decision to  no longer react in a certain manner. If someone’s behaviour and  attitudes really rubs us up the wrong way or even hurts us deeply, it is  a sure sign that the same is sitting in our subconscious, waiting to be  looked at and accepted, not to be acted out but to be released and got  rid off, once and for all. 

From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Killing whales for profit...an when there's non left..just start killing something else...


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Killing whales for profit...an when there's non left..just start killing something else...



Penguins! Oops, no, done that; turtles, running out of them already; elephants, ditto. Iknow, old people, no wait a minute, I am one; got it, children, they are a pain


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> Killing whales for profit...an when there's non left..just start killing something else...



It's bloody ridiculous the amount of monetery value humans on these poor animals to have run these animals down to exstinction or near it. Rhinos are another example of man's ability to destroy and it goes beyond the animal kingdom...


----------



## escorial

It's plain to see humanity will destroy itself and this planet will heal itself.....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> It's plain to see humanity will destroy itself and this planet will heal itself.....



My inner guidance tells met that humankind is in the process of coming to its senses and ever more of us are doing their best for the wellbeing and healing of our planet.

_*Healing The Earth

*_​ _*





*_​ Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants
*_
​ 





​ What a lot of pious talk there is on the  Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our  children and children’s children. As always there is a great deal more  to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time  that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care  of our beautiful planet. Ever more of us need to wake up to the fact  that the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, when the time  for doing so has come, we should each do our share of making our world  into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for  every one of its lifeforms. We are by no means alone with this task, God  and the Angels are ready to help us with it, if we but ask.

I believe that this is just as vital for us ourselves as it is for those  who come through us, our children and everybody else who will ever walk  behind us. Let me explain why this should be so. As you know by now, I  do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay,  more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just  once or twice but a great many times. We are placed in earthly life to  grow and evolve in the course of many lifetimes from spiritual infancy,  toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Earth life is an educational  institute and in order to reach this goal, we reappear however many  lifetimes this development may take for each individual spirit and soul.  Every reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for  paying some of the karmic debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as  well as creating new ones. 

In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other  occasions as a man. And as we move along, we make many mistakes. This  too is good and right, as in this way we are constantly learning  something through our own experiences, and that helps our consciousness  to expand. That’s how one small step after another, we grow in wisdom  and understanding. Unaware of what we are doing, we are playing the role  of our own forebears and in case we require further lifetimes on the  Earth, on each occasion we return as one of our own descendants. And  unless sufficient numbers of us do their share of making our world into a  more peaceful and beautiful place right here and now, in future  lifetimes we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once  helped to make of our planet. How about that for a mind-boggling  concept?

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots.  This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our  creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a  thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has  become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the  person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us  from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing  ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as  children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer  level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on  the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that  you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly  life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently  are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to  our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as  of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously  getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions  for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the  homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge  of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep  on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach  the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the  superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and  outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones  in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and  civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life  and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the  outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the  inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying  inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and  through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early  lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the  promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help  themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that  there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home,  and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in  many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of  earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their  efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical  research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that  takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each  one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would  like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you  consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in  some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent  person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in  danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with  compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before  your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious  family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves  and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on  their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a  well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that  all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when  wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But  we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that  such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason  to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody  else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest  for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe  by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for  each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

 Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Power Of Gratitude’

​ Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Sins of the Fathers’
• ‘Afflictions are no Ancestral Curses’
• ‘Karma in Families’
​
 From ‘Healers And Healing’​  
​ * * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial is right, the planet heals itself. The place with the highest density of different  species in the UK is next to an old coal fired power station. It is where they dumped all the ash and was fenced off as  a toxic site for twenty years, then someone went to  look at it. Every time we act it seems to be detrimental, even when the intentions are good.


----------



## escorial

Listening to the guy who runs the Eden project on the radio today an he described it as..." The only rainforest in captivity.".....


----------



## Aquarius

_* Mother Earth

*_




​ Our planet is a manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself 
As physical beings through us. 
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers, 
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources. 
Through us and our efforts 
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace. 

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love, 
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Why do gods make all planets round..are there any other shapes out there in the heavens...


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> escorial is right, the planet heals itself. . .



Mother Earth can heal herself and that  is what she is doing in parts of our world that have been abandoned by  humankind as being too toxic or in other ways no longer suitable for  human habitation. The Highest Forces in the spiritual background of our  world are in charge of the development of each one of us and our world.  Whenever something is recovering that has been damaged by humankind’s  ignorance, it is a sign that God and the Angels are not going to allow  us to ruin and destroy our planet forever. That is why, each time humans  have retreated from over-exploited areas, they work exceedingly hard to  restore its former beauty. 

And how much you are doing for the  healing of our world? Every effort one of us makes towards Mother  Earth’s wellbeing counts. It is a valuable contribution towards her  salvation as well as our own redemption and salvation. There is a great  deal that can be done in many small ways that start with recycling  whenever possible, living modestly and refusing to over-consume, thus  avoiding to lean too heavily on our planet’s precious resources.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Why do gods make all planets round..are there any other shapes out there in the heavens...



A very good question! They evolve this way because of the speeds they are travelling. Mother Earth moves through space at the rate of approx. 1,000 miles her hour. At the same time she is spinning on her own axis, on the equator also at 1,000 miles per hour. Another reason why planets are round is because everything in the whole of Creation is shaped that way and constantly moves forwards and upwards in giant circles on the evolutionary spiral of life. When all aspects of our nature have been healed together into one, we too shall be round and holy.


----------



## Aquarius

The essence of a teaching from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle calendar  for the month of May 2018 added to this: ‘The spoken word has the power  of filling and enveloping you with vibrations of beauty or otherwise.  Unless what you have to say is something positive, constructive and  helpful to someone, be silent and send vibrations of love from your  heart. That’s the best way of serving the Highest and the whole of  Creation with it.’

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I used to think that the worst thing in life was to end up alone. It's not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people who make you feel alone. 

Robin Williams


----------



## Aquarius

Aquarius said:


> A very good question! They evolve this way because of the speeds they are travelling. Mother Earth moves through space at the rate of approx. 1,000 miles her hour. At the same time she is spinning on her own axis, on the equator also at 1,000 miles per hour. Another reason why planets are round is because everything in the whole of Creation is shaped that way and constantly moves forwards and upwards in giant circles on the evolutionary spiral of life. When all aspects of our nature have been healed together into one, we too shall be round and holy.


*
A Traveller's Tale

*​We  present here a copy of a letter sent to us by a man who also supplied a  brief covering note describing him as, among other things, an avid  Madazine reader. Ah, so he’s the one. He has what we think is an  intriguing slant on getting around. Editor

Dear Sir or Madam,

I hope some of your other readers will be interested to hear of an  exchange of views I had last week with a friend who called to share a  meal with me. During the pre-prandial chat he remarked that I seem to be  something of a stick-in-the-mud, as I never venture more than two or  three miles from my house, and then only on foot, whereas he and others  known to both of us gad about quite a lot. He spoke of the alleged  benefits of travel, especially the mind-broadening effect. I responded  vaguely, sensing that there was an appropriate retort but being unable  to give it.

The answer came to me as I was chopping onions. Incidentally, I bungled  the culinary arrangements. The repast was a vegetable and lentil stew.  Owing to either my intense pondering or my custom of dining alone, I  failed to produce enough for the two of us, so made up the shortfall  with cheese sandwiches. Happily, we are both somewhat bohemian in such  matters, so neither of us cared much about my error. At the table, I  imparted the fruits of my cogitation, as follows:

The Earth is turning on its axis, any given point on the equator moving  at slightly over 1,000 miles per hour(mph). Owing to the latitude of my  home, I don’t get full value from this, but do manage about 600mph.  While it is busy behaving like a spinning top, our planet also clocks up  about 580million miles a year, or 70,000mph in its orbit of the Sun,  which in turn carts the Solar System around the Milky Way at about  500,000mph. On top of this, a recent survey suggested that our local  group of galaxies is edging towards a larger cluster at a pretty brisk  1,000,000mph. I accept this figure pro tem, but realise that it will  probably be revised before the ink I am using here is dry. The physicist  Lev Landau remarked that cosmologists are often in error but never in  doubt. To cap it all, we are told that the Universe is expanding at  quite a lick. I will ignore this because I don’t believe anyone can give  a reliable figure.

Along with everyone else, I am covering a vast distance at a minimum  speed of nearly 1.6million mph, or 14,000million miles per year. My  friend reckons that he drives about 12,000 miles in the same period of  time and he never uses any form of transport other than his car.  Therefore, he travels less than one millionth more than I do, for which  dubious advantage he looks decidedly jaded and does a good deal of  complaining about road stress. Also, his carbon footprint is quite  heavy, while mine is about as light as a person can achieve without  levitating.

With regard to the supposed mind-broadening effect of travel, I am bound  to think of the intellectual giants of yesteryear, many of whom  produced their outputs with very little gallivanting. My conclusion was  that by moving around as much as I do with hardly any inconvenience, and  I hope no great mental decay, I am getting a better deal than my friend  is. I told him so and he said he didn’t understand me.

Yours sincerely, 

Rufus Narrowgnome

* * *​ 
​From 'Madazine'
​
* * * ​


​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

The greatest challenge for aspiring  healers and lightworkers is the discharging of all negative and  unpleasant characteristics from our subconscious into the light of our  conscious mind, so they can be integrated and added to our character’s  wholeness and roundedness. We no longer wish to act them out, but  nonetheless need to accept them as a part we are happy to leave behind.  This will help us to eventually reach the evolutionary vantage point  from which, whenever someone behaves in a manner that used to irritate  and annoy us no end in the past, we can stand back and watch them,  feeling nothing but a touch of mild amusement. We shall look at them  with compassion for the issues they are still struggling with and the  negative Karma they are busily creating for themselves in their  ignorance. 
 
From ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Opposites do not always mean opposition, sometimes they are the compliment to that they oppose, male and female, for example, or prince and people. The bad ruler, seeking only personal benefit results in revolution. The good ruler rules seeking the benefit of all results in peace and prosperity. When mutuality and individualism compliment both benefit, when male and female unite there are offspring, when Prince and people unite there is a State. It is opposition, or one without the other, which fails. 

Btw, by 'Prince', like Machiavelli I mean the defacto leder of the people, not necessarily a member of an hereditary monarchy.


----------



## Aquarius

God’s nature and our own is one of  duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, highest and lowest,  Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world around us reflects these  dualities and polarities. It is a realm of ideas and every one of them  has a lower and higher, positive and negative aspect, and can be used  for good or evil purposes. The choice is ours which side we would like  to align ourselves to. Learning about the abuse of the idea of  brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or siblinghood, whilst in  pursuit of power, has always been part of the equipment used by every  regime our world has ever seen, religious and otherwise, at least during  the history that is known to us. It is used by the countries and  organisations that to this day attempt – and in many cases so far  succeed – to suppress the natural and God-given rights and privileges of  their siblings in the great family of humankind. 

The centuries  old struggle between Christianity and Islam has always been but one of  the many expressions of this struggle. Yet, even this can only continue  for as long as the members of the warring factions on both sides remain  stuck in the past, unaware. of their true nature and therefore failing  to grasp the reason why they are here. There is no doubt in my mind that  this too will eventually have run its course and disappear from our  world. It will do so with the passing of time when every one of the  belief systems that still exists in our world returns to their common  spiritual roots, when people become aware of their true nature and their  relationship with the Divine. All of us will then realise that in truth  there is only one God to whom the various religions have been praying in  different ways. There could be no better example for this than Sufism,  the seed faith of Islam that comes from the heart and teaches tolerance,  love and respect for ourselves, each other and all life. The Sufis are  the Gnostics of the Islamic world.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are all in this wondrous school of  earthly life together, so that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each  other. For this purpose some of us, at any given time, may find  themselves at the giving and others at the receiving end of every type  of experience. Good, bad and indifferent ones alike, each one is only  there to teach us something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe  the lessons it requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the  awareness of its true reality and the oneness with God. 

The  teacher/pupil principle is also true for those who to this day are doing  their utmost to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of  warmongering and evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not,  all evil deeds create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and  are in fact black magic practises. The sole purpose of these  experiences is to help us and our world to differentiate between  darkness and light, good and evil. The lessons of evil have to be  absorbed as thoroughly by each one of us as the ones of good. Only by  each one of us personally wading through the suffering that is created  by evil can every individual soul and the soul of our world reach the  bottom of the pit of evil. 

Not until we have learnt our lesson  and in our desperation at last turn to God and the Angels to ask for  their assistance, are they willing to show us how to find the turning  point of our development. In the end all human souls through their own  experiences have to reach the bottom of the evolutionary spiral of life.  Only then can they begin to move in an upwards direction that consist  of experiencing the polar opposite of evil in the compassion, tolerance  and kindness of Universal love, again at the giving and the receiving  end.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The zodiac with the polar opposites of  its signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s  evolutionary pathway through life. This is a spiral that first takes us  down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each  sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and  highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life  or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be  made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our  spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a  nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its  evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling. 

And when the  going gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and  healing hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does  receive it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and  light. When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing  us, with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels  of light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world.  We become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and  when they work through us we are taking part in and practising white  magic. As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow  through us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are  waking up to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite  naturally into the energies of the higher stream of life. 

That  is how down the ages every individual consciousness and that of our  world has slowly but surely been expanding and growing. It is a process  that will continue until every last shred of darkness and evil in our  world has been dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of  goodness and light into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for  all. And when finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on  the same positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once  more reign.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of us is responsible not only  for their own development and wellbeing but also for those of our world.  The right way of making a valid contribution towards achieving a  satisfactory state of affairs is by living not merely to enjoy  ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of our planet. Even  the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one of us moves the  spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards and upwards. Every  individual can do a great deal to help the highest forces with their  work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and all its inhabitants. 

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we  know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled  up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw  the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too  become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our  race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort  to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living  as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this  is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and  love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding  our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being  that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and  relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose  of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of  separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness  and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human  souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally  are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in  our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all  power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And  we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the  white magic.

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

The psalms are so old that their origins  are lost in the mists of time. Most of them are believed to have been  written by King David and King Solomon, and that this probably took  place in Jerusalem during the tenth century BC. King David lived from  about 1037 to 967 BC. However, some of the psalms, if one looks  carefully at the words, must have been written after the Jewish exile in Babylon when Cyrus, the King of Persia, invaded and took over the Babylonian empire. 

He  decreed that the Jews should be allowed back to rebuild their temple.  This took place around 539BC and the years following. Therefore it is  possible that the psalms were written over a period of well over 500  years. Because by the time the Jesus legend entered our world, the  psalms were well established as devotional songs and poems, they were  included in the New Testament. Even Jesus’ supposedly dying words on the  cross ‘My God, My God. why have you forsaken me?’ were taken from Psalm  22. 

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Psalm 91:4 promises: ‘He will cover you  with His feathers and under his wings you shall trust. His truth shall  be your shield and buckler.’ Buckler is an old fashioned word for a  small round shield. It is usually held by a handle or warn on the arm, as a means of protection and defence. 

Telling  us such things may have been good enough when the Psalms were written.  But thanks be to God and the Angels, since then our perception of the  spiritual background of life, of God and of ourselves has changed and  increased dramatically. By now, we know that God’s truth cannot be found  in books and that, no matter how high and holy they may be, it may only  be partly revealed to us there. Time and again we all have been placed  in this life, so that in the end each one of us in their own right  should be guided to their own conclusion that this kind of truth can  only be found within. 

From ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

One of the main purposes of our  lifetimes on the Earth plane is helping those around us to evolve into  seekers of wisdom and truth, each in their own right. Irrespective of  whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, time and again we are  placed here to first find an ever increasing understanding of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth for ourselves and then to share our knowledge  with all those who are in need of it. And that’s how, in the course of  humankind’s evolutionary journey that already has stretched over many  thousands of years, the individual and collective consciousness of our  world has slowly but surely been expanding. Because our knowledge of  God, the Universe and ourselves will always continue to grow, a  cautionary note may not come amiss here. Before God every soul stands  alone, i.e. the perception of what this concept means is unique to every  human being and that’s why everybody’s truth varies somewhat from  anyone else’s.

From ‘The Truth About Truth’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

Human souls yearn for stability and  security, but for as long as we expect to find them on the Earth plane,  we shall be looking in vain for the simple reason that they are not  meant to be found here. In our search for certainties and absolute  truths we may turn to a host of sources in the hope of finding them.  Yet, in the end each one of us has to discover for themselves that they  do not exist anywhere. This is because all life – including ours and  that of our world – is relentlessly moving forwards and upwards on the  great evolutionary spiral of life that constantly takes us and our world  into experiencing ever higher levels of consciousness. This process  eventually returns each one of us into the conscious awareness of our  oneness with our Creator. 

As established in other parts of the  jottings, the law of life is evolution. Universes and the worlds within  them are born, evolve and grow. When they have outlived their  usefulness, they are destroyed again, to make room for new ones to come  into existence. In spite of the fact that our understanding of the  meaning of God has vastly improved over the ages, the only constant in  the whole of Creation will always be the spirit within, the eternal  presence of the spirit of God and our own. As a spark of the Divine,  like God we too are immortal and cannot die. The spirit of God and our  own will be forever continue. Anything else we require in the course of  our evolutionary journey will eventually be surplus to requirement and  shed.

From ‘The Truth About Truth’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *





​


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is hard to keep silence, silence when you know someone is wrong, silence when you know you are right. There is no point in speaking out to ignorant fools without effect, but it is often hard to accept that someone is really that stupid.


----------



## Aquarius

As we are sociable and talkative  creatures by nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby  take charge of our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have  to tackle on our pathway through life. That is undoubtedly why as early  as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life  are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the  fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this:  ‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful  thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so  gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my  dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into  the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle  presence of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a  service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the  hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that  surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there  is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can do nothing but bow  their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever  you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this  person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and  wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any  foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will  greatly assist the Angels in their work.’

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

In unfamiliar territory look back in the direction you have come, the land looks different.  Then, when you return, you will recognise it and find your way. This can apply literally or metaphorically.


----------



## Kevin

The older you get, the more you will see people- maybe yourself, even, dying of cancer. Bad shit will happen- 'death by attrition ' over the years, so... you might as well be nice, even to the pricks- I mean- unless they really deserve it at the moment- because... we're all gonna die, and, some will get cancer and die sooner... so fuck it- be nice to them- even if they're pricks- because they could be dead in a year-  so why not? What the hell...what do you have to prove? Enough pricks in the world as it is.


----------



## Aquarius

Hosea 8:7 from the Old Testament  attempted to strike an early warning note into human hearts and souls  with its: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind.  It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the  strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at the state of our world, one cannot  help wondering how many ever paid attention to it. The Hosea teaching  refers to the Universal law of Karma, which decrees that whatever anyone  projects out into the world has to return to its sender. But that is by  no means all there is to it. The force of that which we create on the  Earth plane, through our thought processes and the actions following  them, increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way  back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is  taking charge of our thought processes, learning to control them instead  of being ruled by them. Constant practice alone can help us to become  the masters of this aspect of our nature rather than being its servants.

From ‘Sowing The Wind’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

in the city and just bought a pair of slim fit jeans....if you visit Liverpool and see a guy that looks like max wall..come over and say hello


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> in the city and just bought a pair of slim fit jeans....if you visit Liverpool and see a guy that looks like max wall..come over and say hello



Oh Lord, it’s hard to be humble,
 when you’re perfect in every way.
I can’t wait to look in the mirror 
‘cause I get better lookin’ each day.
To know me is to love me, 
I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it’s hard to be humble, 
but I’m doin’ the best that I can.

I used to have a girlfriend,
 but I guess she just couldn’t compete
With all these love starved women 
who keep clamouring at my feet.
Well I probably could find me another, 
but I guess they’re all in awe of me.
Who cares I never get lonesome, 
‘cause I treasure my own company

I guess you could say I am a loner, 
a cowboy, I walk tough and proud.
Well I could have lots of friends if I wanted, 
but then I wouldn’t stand out in a crowd.
Some folks say that I’m egotistical – 
hell I don’t even know what that means!
I guess it has something to do with the way
that I fill out my skin tight blue jeans

Oh Lord, it’s hard to be humble! 

Mac Davis

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

An improved understanding of the purpose  and meaning of our earthly existence initially helped me more than  anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It  was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of  peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place  of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true  home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is  not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one  that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part  of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present  existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we  once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and  recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical  bodies, which is merely an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In  truth we are a spirit and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth  plane to be once more temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents  are the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All  earthly parents can ever hope to do is take on the role of adopted  parents for the duration of one lifetime – no more. The most important  bit, to my mind, is that everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.

From ‘Do You Know Where You're Going To?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Become more and more loving and you  will become more and more joyful. Don’t worry if your love is not  reciprocated – that isn’t the point. Joy follows love whether that love  is returned or not, whether the other is responsive or not. If you are  loving, you are joyful and that is more than enough and more than one  should expect. The beauty of love is that its result and value are  intrinsic and they do not depend on the response of another.’ Osho

‘My  idea of Christmas, whether old-fashioned or modern, is very simple:  loving others. Come to think of it, why do we have to wait for Christmas  to do that?’ Bob Hope

From 'Reflections On Life'

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

What you do not want is not worth having at any price.
What you want may, or may not, be worth having, depending on the price.
What you need is worth having, no matter what the price.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> What you do not want is not worth having at any price.
> What you want may, or may not, be worth having, depending on the price.
> What you need is worth having, no matter what the price.



Above all, we need never worry about anything because our true needs will always be met by God and the Angels. The main trouble with us is that many times we have no idea what we REALLY need.


----------



## Aquarius

Jumping spiritual hurdles is quite  possible, but they have to be dealt with one at a time. Alas, it’s in  the nature of things – or rather our Karma – that no sooner the one  before us has been mastered, another rears its head. Our responses  depend on the knowledge we possess at any given moment, the degree of  our  comprehension and the way we use it in every one of our daily  encounters. That’s why there would be no point in trying to get the  answers to all our question at once. That too is a road that has to be  walked one step at a time. And first of all our inner confidence and  faith that the solutions to our problems will always come has to  establish itself within. And with every obstacles that has been overcome  through our inner guidance’s advice, our faith and trust steadily grows  that with the help and will of God and the Angels really all things are  possible, crooked corners be made straight and any condition of every  aspect of our being healed. 

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Above all, we need never worry about anything because our true needs will always be met by God and the Angels. The main trouble with us is that many times we have no idea what we REALLY need.



I reckon 'need' is an absolute, there is no difference between what you need and what you really need; the difference is between what you (think) you want and what you need. Whether we call it Fate, God and the Angels, or simply the world, that supplies our needs my experience is that it always calls for a bit of effort on our part as well.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> I reckon 'need' is an absolute, there is no difference between what you need and what you really need; the difference is between what you (think) you want and what you need. Whether we call it Fate, God and the Angels, or simply the world, that supplies our needs my experience is that it always calls for a bit of effort on our part as well.



Doesn't that go without saying?


----------



## Aquarius

Through our conscious connection with  God and the Angels, which each one of us can only establish through  their own experiences, our earthly self in co-operation with its  heavenly counterpart gradually becomes steadier and more sure of itself.  We are then no longer in danger of losing the urge to keep on keeping  on, regardless of what life may still have to bring us. It is best to  tackle issues and situations head-on, and keeping our vision firmly  focused on the knowledge that God and the Angels are helping us to work  our way through them. Even though it is still necessary to proceed with  caution, we can do so with confidence and love in our hearts for God and  the whole of Creation, including every one of our siblings in the great  family of humankind.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

All characteristics and powers that are  in God are also in us and everything that is in our lives was created by  each one of us ourselves. In any given moment our own thoughts, words  and actions are the seeds we are sowing to bring future things and  situations into being. But regardless of this, everything that appears  in our lives is a gift that is freely given to us by God and the Angels.  Because they love us totally and unconditionally and care for us, they  are constantly providing everybody’s needs, physical and spiritual ones  alike. Whatever one of us requires is there at the right moment, so that  we should learn from it and through this our consciousness expand in  wisdom and understanding. That has always been the purpose of every  human lifetime that was ever spent on the Earth, including yours and  mine. 

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When in the course of any of our  lifetimes something good happens to us unexpectedly, for as long as we  are unaware of the working of those in the spiritual background of life,  we may think of it as a miracle. And yes, that’s what it is, even  though it’s something we ourselves created earlier in this lifetime or  previous ones by sending something good into our world. This is how the  Universal laws ensure that any kind of bread cast onto the waters of  life really does return to us. It takes a long time until we realise  that we ourselves created the miracle and we have the power to create  more and more of them, for ourselves and our whole world. So, let’s get  on with it! 

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Let them keep the faith and I'll keep the dosh


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Let them keep the faith and I'll keep the dosh



You won't take any of your dosh with you into Eternity, that's for sure. :hi:


----------



## Aquarius

Every human spirit and soul, from the  moment of their first release into earthly life, is travelling towards  their reunion with God. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not  and whether they believe it or not, when you tell them about it, this is  true. When the task we are involved in comes from our heart and we  strive for honesty and truth at all times, and when we show nothing but  kindness to everything we encounter, not merely other human beings, we  begin to be blessed with Divine illumination and the loving union  between us and the Great Universal Spirit is taking place.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The workman who keeps his tools perfect builds nothing.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The workman who keeps his tools perfect builds nothing.



My father was a very hard working man who always kept his tools, and there many different ones, in first class condition.


----------



## Plasticweld

Perception is a funny thing. 

We honor the man who keeps is tools in good shape and is skilled at using them.  Calloused hands, that make moves with ease and a eye for detail are what separate him from the others. 

Money is a tool, I did not learn how to be successful until I learned how to use it, not just hold it in my hand but use it to make more.  

There is very little honor for those who are skilled in the use of money nor respect, just envy.


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that the story of the life of  the Master Jesus was once given to humankind as an allegory of how each  one of us, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, is required  to conduct ourselves, not only in our daily lives on the outer plane but  – far more importantly – on the inner level. The birth of Jesus, his   temptations, illumination, crucifixion and ascension provide us with  illustrations of the initiations, i.e. experiences every human spirit on  the Earth plane eventually has to undergo on its way back into the full conscious awareness of its true nature and oneness with God.  

From ‘Away In A Manger’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The tale of the baby in the manger and  its visitors, the three wise men, contains a wealth of hidden esoteric  wisdom. It must have puzzled the sages of our world for a very long time  why gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh should be given to a newly  born child. This was done because this particular part of the Jesus  legend is filled with symbolisms. Gold stands for the Sun and material  health, frankincense or incense for wisdom, and myrrh for bitterness and  sorrow. All of them are gifts from the wise ones in charge of us and  our world on the Highest levels. Because every child of Earth needs  these gifts for a full experience of life in physicality, they are sent  to every one of us whether in any given lifetime we are born to wealth  or poverty. The gifts are teaching us how to deal with all aspects of  the material world, with its great gifts just as much as the humble  ones.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When we have matured into spiritual  adulthood and learnt how to use the gifts from the three wise men  wisely, i.e. with the kindness and gratitude even the smallest present  from anyone deserves, we have reached the developmental stage of taking  control of everything the Universe puts at our disposal. Yet, in order  to get us there we first have to learn how to deal with the gift of  sorrow and bitterness that is an inevitable part of every earthly life,  for without experiences of this nature we would not learn anything. The  gift that arises from any kind of suffering we have to endure is the one  of wisdom and sweetness. And frankincense burns within us each time we  are reaching out to the Heavens in true prayers. From human hearts they  rise like incense up to the Highest and call from there the responses  our souls are crying for.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Roy Goode

The scene from Ocean's Twelve where four of the characters are talking with each other, and talking in riddles. Apparently there is a time, in every conversation, where the person talking (holding court) is calling some woman a slut.

A relic from the confusing days where we all had to grow up.


----------



## Aquarius

The three wise men in the original  prophesy were described to be kings. They are a metaphor for the Angels  and Masters from the highest levels of life, who are  in charge of and  responsible for the development of us and our world. They have been  given this task by the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true  parents. They are as much part of us as we are of them and on the inner  level everything is one and there is no separation between anything.  This means that they accompanying every soul through all aspects of its  education that for each one of us consists of experiencing all levels of  life. At all times they are guiding and protecting us and no child of  Earth is ever left entirely to its own devices. Becoming familiar with  the sorrow and bitterness of earthly life, as well as its joys and  pleasures is an inevitable part of every soul’s curriculum in  physicality, without these things no growth and expansion of  consciousness would be possible.

In never ending cycles and circles the evolution of all life inexorably moves forwards and upwards  – and we with it – onto ever higher and more beautiful levels of  experience. Humankind’s destiny is indeed a high and holy one, for we  are young Gods in the making. That is why lifetime after lifetime and  round and round the wheel of life, whose symbol is the zodiac, every  child of Earth must wander, as in this way along it can learn from and  grow, each through our own experiences.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every new lifetime takes us through a  different sign and house of the zodiac. In each one of them different  lessons are integrated and character aspects acquired, which are  re-enforced each time we re-enter the same sign in other lifetimes. The  more we learn to pay attention and willingly listen to what the stars  can teach us, the more the signs and houses can impart their special  blessings upon us. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in  us and each one of us earthlings contains the very best as well as the  worst. Our potential is unlimited and anything anyone else can do, we  can do too. If that’s what we wish with all our heart and soul, within  reason the Highest will help us to bring it in manifestation, so that we  may learn from the outcome. Any spiritual gift we acquire in the form  of wisdom and understanding is ours to keep in all Eternity – no force  between Heaven and Earth will or can take them from us. 

From ‘Away In A Manger’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Think of what you have now, how you can improve it and how you can increase it, rather than what you do not have and may never have.


----------



## Aquarius

_*





*_​ It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing our best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

How much better we left our world
Than we once found it, 
And the efforts we made to achieve this,
That alone is what counts when,
At the end of our present lifetime, 
We once more stand before ourselves,
In the spirit world.

Stripped of everything that belongs to the Earth, 
We assess our performance so far.
Everything we have done in all our lifetimes 
Up to that point, 
Are placed into the scales of Divine justice.
Material success on its own 
Brings no spiritual progress and 
When weighed in these scales, 
It is found wanting.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Top of the list of desirable  characteristics we have been placed on the Earth plane to acquire is  loving wisely, the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. This  is closely followed by tolerance, honesty, integrity, truthfulness,  loyalty, compassion, kindness and simple goodness of heart. We are here  to develop the kind of gentleness that is by no means a sign of weakness  but of strength of character. Any of these things can only be gained by  living through all manner of experiences in the course of a vast number of lifetimes on the Earth plane.

In  contrast to this, the material gifts the Universe so generously hands  out to all of us are of a temporary nature and have to be handed back at  the end of each earthly sojourn. Every child of Earth eventually has to  learn to let go of them gracefully and thankfully and returning them in  as good condition as possible, when the time for doing so has come. The  most important material gift is a new physical body, which the Universe  supplies free of charge, each time our education demands another  re-entry into physicality. Our daily food and drink, clothes to wear,  fuel to keep warm and everything else we find in our environment is a  gift from the Creator to us, Its human children of the Earth. This  applies especially to the natural world and everything that shares our  beautiful planet with us.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In my view, the Christ child, promised  of old, the one we and our world have been waiting for, ever since each  one of us came away from God, is the spark of the Divine, the magical  child that is at present in the process of waking up in ever more human  hearts. Guided and protected by our inner teacher, our Highest or God  Self, we have been placed in this life so that in the fullness of time  each one in their own right finds their way back home into the conscious  awareness of their true nature and oneness with God. 

Bethlehem,  the birthplace of the Christ child, represents the heart and soul of  the whole of humankind. And the Star that stands above the stable of  this town in which the child is born is a symbolism for the Universal Christ,  the Highest and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the only  born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. From the  spiritual background of earthly life S/He has always been lighting the  way for each child of Earth, so that in the end its earthly self becomes  of the presence of the Christ child’s seed in its own heart. 

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that ‘The second coming of  Christ’ has always been an allegory for the awakening of the Divine seed  from its slumbers in ever more human hearts. That is why in my view  those who are hoping that the Master Jesus will take on another physical  form to walk in our midst as the long promised World Teacher, shall  wait in vain and be disappointed. Even if the Master really had existed  and walked in our midst, another appearance during our world’s present  evolutionary phase would be undesirable because too many would be  distracted from the fact that the World Teacher is an inner exploration.  And that requires a journey which every soul eventually has to  undertake on its own. Instead of continuing to search for outside  influences to show us our way through life, we are here to learn  listening to the guidance of our inner guide and teacher, the wise one  and living God within. This is the only authority who knows the answer  to any kind of question we may ever care to ask.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’

​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For me God is the Divine Trinity of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Christ spirit. This is the Universal power and light, wisdom and love  through which all things on every level of life come into being. God is  in everything and everything is in God. S/He is therefore present in  anything that manifests itself on every level of our planet. On the  inner plane life has always remained one vast living and breathing  organism. 

Because we are part of God and God is part of us, we  too are in everything, even though during the early part of its  existence in physicality our earthly self was unaware of this. Without  us consciously knowing about it, we have always been in search of  experiences that will help us grow in wisdom and understanding and lead  to an expansion of our consciousness. For all human beings this  continues until the outer as well as the inner parts of their nature  have become consciously aware of the presence of God in every aspect of  their own being, as well as every other lifeform in our world and all  others. 

From ‘Away In A Manger’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Every particle of our whole being on the  physical, mental, spiritual and astral planes is part of God and its  essence is infinite and eternal. We are related to God not merely  because our spirit is a spark of the Divine, but because every cell and  atom of our physical body contains it. God cannot be separated from  anything that exists anywhere on Earth or in the Heavens, i.e. the  higher and highest levels of life. And nothing anywhere in the whole of  Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s will and power.

From ‘Away In A Manger’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Ann Druyan at her husband's side new they were saying goodbye forever just before he died


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Ann Druyan at her husband's side new they were saying goodbye forever just before he died



Sorry to disappoint you, but earthly goodbyes never mean parting from each other in all Eternity. When one partner moves into the spirit realm, the connection with the loved one who is left behind grows stronger than it was ever before.


----------



## escorial

I'm disappointed you believe that


----------



## Aquarius

Why should you be disappointed about hearing MY truth? It may not be yours, but it certainly is mine because it’s what my inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, tells me. And that’s the only guru in the whole wide world who eventually  is born in every human heart. The Christian child in the manger is a symbolism for this process. My writings are living proof that this teacher really does know the answers to any question we shall ever care to ask. Mine has never told me a lie or let me down in any way.


----------



## Aquarius

God, the Great Father/Mother of all  life, is alive in all of us. The God part of every human being is the  small still voice of conscience that is constantly trying to communicate  with us through the world of our feelings and the whisperings of our  hearts. Many times we are going too fast down the pathway of our earthly  life to pay attention to that which really is important in life and the  spiritual value of the lessons we have come to learn. That’s why it  sometimes it becomes necessary that the Universal forces bombard us with  some kind of a brick, if need be one after the other in the form of  accidents or illnesses. 

These things are not intended to be  punishments, but wake-up calls for slowing us down and creating the  space and time that allow us to think and reflect on the true meaning of  our life. They want to help us become aware that our present existence  is ultimately not about earthly possessions and values, but spiritual  ones. Without whatever happens to us at such times, they would remain  unnoticed by the side of the road we are travelling as spirits and souls  in a material existence. Through our own suffering and observing that  of others, who could be worse off than we are and who patiently endure  their much heavier cross, the characteristics of our Christ nature of  love and compassion for humankind’s suffering are stirring from their  slumber. 

From ‘The Tale Of The Brick’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

When our time for the awakening of our  spiritual nature has come, but our earthly self somehow seems to be  unable to get on with this development, the Universe in its infinite  wisdom and love may have to take some more drastic measures like an  illness or an accident. Every one of us is assisted in some way to  eventually find out about God’s true nature and own, so that we may  start developing a set of eternal values as God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 

Each one of us is a precious and unique being and the  Great Father/Mother loves us just the way we are. The living proof of  this is that the Universe at all times showers us with its gifts, like  food to eat and clothes to wear, flowers in spring and new sunrises and  sunsets each day. The only thing we have to do is take possession of,  enjoy and be thankful for that which is on offer. All the Universe  expects from us in return is that we should endeavour to learn something  from all our experiences, so that we may evolve and grow in wisdom and  understanding of ourselves, each other and our world.

From ‘The Tale Of The Brick’

​ ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Man invented god in the image of himself so he could act like a god....


----------



## Aquarius

We are all specially gifted in some way.  Wise ones, who voluntarily and with loving hearts give of themselves  and their gifts, which may have taken many lifetimes to develop, are  doing their share of making our world into a more beautiful, harmonious  and peaceful world for all. This is how our worthiness as a true  son/daughter of God reveals itself to those in charge of us in the  spiritual background of our existence.

Our Creator never promised  that all humankind’s days should be without pain and that there would  be laughter without sorrow and sunshine without rain. But what God can  and does give us is renewed courage and strength for each passing day,  comfort for our tears, healing for our wounds and the light of Its  wisdom and truth to show us the way home into the conscious awareness of  our true nature. And whenever one of us is struggling through redeeming  their most ancient and heaviest Karmic debts, the Angels and Masters,  and our spirit friends and helpers are sure to accompany us and help us  work our way through them.

From ‘The Tale Of The Brick’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *





​ 
​


----------



## escorial

All religions are a cult of death


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> All religions are a cult of death



That is true only for the religions of the past. In contrast to this the religion of the Aquarian Age is one for coming fully alive, i.e. every aspect of our being waking up from its slumbering state.

_*The Religion Of The New Age
*_






​ My dear children of the Earth, for you  there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of  spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the  great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective  consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and  expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all  matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by  its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has  come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture  of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the  mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your  world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes  it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your  noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all  contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a  valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts  with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all  its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how  each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never  intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into  your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will  ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your  grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between  the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will  continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have  done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released  from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and  supporting each one of you, as always.

The more your perception of life changes  and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your  present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to  recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in  the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are  concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good  shepherds in the world of light. Responsible for guiding and protecting  the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch  over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance  of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there  for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of  light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful  place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world  that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing  you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of  life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you  advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware  that truthfully: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

The ability to design plans like those  for the whole of Creation, and the smaller plans within it for our  world’s individual and collective spiritual development, in its  magnitude and benevolence, foresight and wisdom that are based on  nothing but love, reveals more than anything else our Creator’s  incomparable genius. In all its magnificence the plan is so simple that  everything is clearly visible and nothing is hidden from the view of  those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently. At the same time the  grand design is so fair and just that it is hard to imagine for earthly  minds.

The Universal laws are the foundation of every one of  God’s plans, great and small alike. The most important law is love,  together with the power of thought they are the most influential forces  of all. They are the focal point and driven by their energies everything  radiates out with astonishing simplicity and accuracy, and above all  fairness and justice. Something so mighty and wondrous could only have  been thought of by the greatest genius of all: the Universal force known  to many as God or Allah, Jehovah, Lord Krishna or whatever else. ‘Call  Me by any name and I shall be there!’

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God’s great plan is based on our  Creator’s love, which is so immense that it is beyond human  comprehension. This kind of love is all giving and forgiving and it's  therefore safe to trust that everything will eventually come right with  each one of us and our world, and that all things human hearts and souls  truly desire shall be given in the fullness of time. If it’s peace we  want, all we have to do is ask for it, act in keeping with our request  by leading a peaceful life and being prepared to wait patiently, for it  will come. But, until we have evolved into  perfect sons/daughters of  God, whole and holy, i.e. every aspect of our nature integrated, we  cannot have exactly what we request at any given time. First we have to  prove by our behaviour that we have mastered the material plane and know  how to handle responsibly that which is given into our care. Until then  God and the Angels alone know what our true needs are and what we  should have and what has to wait.
 
From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Karma all of us created in the  course of many lifetimes, individually and collectively, are the reason  for the suffering and destruction that to this day have to be endured on  the Earth. God’s laws demand equilibrium in all things and it’s the  task of the Universal forces to bring it about. 

Understanding this, wise  ones do not blame God when something in their lives or their world  appears to be going wrong. Instead, they ensure that they are conducting  their lives in keeping with God’s laws, especially the one of love.  They are sending nothing but good and kind, loving and positive  thoughts, words and actions into the world around them, safe in the  knowledge that eventually nothing but more of this will return to them.

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each time wars and other acts of  terrorism are trying to cast the shadows of their darkness into the  souls of your world and its people, wise ones instead of giving such  events of their energies by complaining and moaning about them, do their  bests to restore the balance of your world by counteracting them with  something good. They lift the victims as well as the perpetrators of  every incident into the radiance of the Christ Star and pray that their  darkness should be absorbed into Its light, to be uplifted and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all lifeforms on the  Earth and throughout the whole of Creation. If that’s what our hearts  and souls truly desire, we can be sure that our wish will be granted –  when the time is right. 

This is how the darkness of all evil of our world will gradually be absorbed into the light of everything that  is good, right and beautiful. As a contribution towards bringing this  about, let’s focus our attention on the Great Light, the Sun above and  beyond all Suns, which manifests itself as the Sun in the sky above us.  Now visualise the spiritual Sun behind the Sun that is invisible to  earthly eyes. With your inner vision see the spiritual rays descending  upon humankind, how they are working in wonderful ways to penetrate  humankind’s consciousness with the awareness of the glory of its Divine  nature and origin. The rays of the spiritual Sun are blending, healing  and harmonising things, so they become ever more perfect and beautiful. 

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Regardless of what disruptions may still  be ahead of us on the Earth plane, the rays of the spiritual Sun are  deeply penetrating every lifeform. They are drawing together the threads  on the Great Weaver’s loom, and weaving glorious rainbow colours and  patterns of great beauty, not only on the Earth but throughout the whole  of God’s Creation. In the end all of it transforms itself back again  into the perfect light that is the essence of the White Spirit, the  Great White Light, and the creative process starts all over again.

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Great Weaver Of Life And I
*
​ _*



*_
​ 
My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in a  letter to friends of the Lodge October 2005: ‘Never forget that there is  no such thing as chance or accidents on your plane of life or anywhere  else in the whole of Creation. Everything that happens is just right for  that particular moment and place. It has come about because of the  Universal laws and under the direction of the Great Ones at the head who  are responsible for humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case  of any kind of catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones  are snatched from each other or when as a result someone suffers from  severe afflictions, wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as  well as just, and that those participating in earthly life usually can only ever see one side of any picture. 

‘You  have no idea about the compensation that is waiting on our side of life  for those who suffer and the great love that has always been flowing  into every soul that had to wade through the depths of the earthly  shadows. That’s how, each soul through its own experiences, gets to know  the extent of the Great Father/Mother’s love for their children of the  Earth. The law of cause and effect or Karma decrees that everything must  return to its source. And because on the inner level all life is one  and there is no separation between anything, none of us will ever be  forgotten or left behind. 

‘For those who have lost their way in  their earthly existence, i.e. the knowledge of their true nature and the  purpose of their being, everything possible is done by the Angels and  us, your spirit helpers, to help them become aware again and so nudge  them back onto the track of going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of  the Master going in search of every last lost sheep and on his shoulders  carrying it safely home is a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you  witness human suffering, remind yourself of God’s mercy and the  compensation that awaits every human being in the end. The ministering  Angels attend to anyone who is in pain and suffering. Even before they  arrive in our world, it is part of their compensation that they are  lovingly cared for.’

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

when you believe with faith you will have given up on life


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> when you believe with faith you will have given up on life



When you have found true faith, you have discovered that you are an eternal and immortal being, whose essence cannot be destroyed or damaged by anything and anyone and that you will never die.


----------



## escorial

true faith.....false faith..whats the difference


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> true faith.....false faith..whats the difference




True faith to me means:


There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ,
The Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns,
Their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

* * *​


----------



## escorial

it's not true faith it's your faith...


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> it's not true faith it's your faith...



That is what my inner guidance, the living God or wise one within me, tells me and that is MY truth, even if it weren't anyone else's.


----------



## escorial

if your inner god told you to kill someone...would you


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> if your inner god told you to kill someone...would you



This part of my being - also of you and everybody else - is nothing but love. It would never tell us to kill someone. If such a request came, you could rely on it that it was from the lowest part of your small earthly self, so you would simply ignore it.


----------



## TuesdayEve

That’s one reason why to question everything
even the bible


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;bVYXWVs0Prc]https://youtu.be/bVYXWVs0Prc[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> That’s one reason why to question everything even the bible



The main task of our earthly education is learning to discern and discriminate between the desires of our higher and lower nature. Our inner guidance, the living God or wise one within, knows the difference as well as the answers to any questions we may ever care to ask. It never leads us astray and is utterly reliable.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yes is surrender
You gotta let it go


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Yes is surrender. You gotta let it go



Thy will, not mine - in all things.


----------



## Aquarius

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a  further item of White Eagle’s wisdom on the theme of mercy appeared.  This is its essence: ‘God mercy is unlimited. It freely drops like  gentle rain from the highest levels onto everything in earthly life. It  refreshes, comforts and heals individual souls as well as the soul of  your race and world. But before any of this can happen, every soul has  to take part in Earth’s lessons. The greatest turning point is reached  when another one of you discovers that all life, including that of your  planet, is ruled by spiritual laws that for a long time remain invisible  to earthly perceptions. 

‘Yet, because every human being is part  of God, comforting mercy constantly flows from the Divine heart into  each individual human counterpart. The Universal laws ensure that the  mercy of God reaches you in equal measure with the mercy and forgiveness  you feel towards your siblings in the human family. This applies  especially to younger and less experienced ones, who are bound to sin a  great deal more than you do. Maybe this will help you to understand the  reasoning behind Matthew 7:1-3: ‘Judge not, that ye be not judged. For  with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged, and with what measure  ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the  mote that is in thy brother’s eye, but considerest not the beam that is  in thine own eye?’

‘Aware of these things, wise ones in all their  daily encounters focus on practising forgiveness and love. Aware of  their siblinghood with all lifeforms, they act like one of them towards  every human being, without exceptions, and all other lifeforms.  Divine  love fills their whole being and that empowers them to disperse sins.  But even though they have let go of all traces of bitterness or  resentment towards anyone and are forgiving freely, this does not wipe  out their Karma. They still have to suffer to repay for any  transgressions against the law of love, during the earlier stages of  their earthly development. Knowing that no-one gets past the Universal  laws, wise ones accept that no authority between Heaven and Earth can  save anyone from getting their just desserts and having to pay their  dues, and that only when even the last debt has been attended to, can  anyone in earthly life find the true and lasting peace everybody is  trying to find.’

From ‘Mercy’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Everything that is in our lives is meant  to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows  that nothing and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter  how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of  Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them  away at its bidding. Nobody leaves this plane as our inflated ego may  try to make us believe, but without any kind of earthly possessions just  the same as everybody else. The whole procedure of death is a  demonstration that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us  earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who  have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands  of those superior to them on the highest levels of life.

The  Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common  with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The  countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing  but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of  them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body,  it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world  of light.

From ‘Parents And Children’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that the fear of death mostly  consists of the feelings that gripped us during past lifetimes when the  moment of yet again parting company with our physical body drew ever  closer. As many different cultures contain a notion that we have to go  to some kind of hell or purgatory when we leave our earthly existence,  we are all likely to have passed through such an experience in quite a  few of our lifetimes during the course of our evolutionary journey up to  the present. 

Through this the fear of death by now has so  deeply embedded itself in our soul memories that it is one of the most  difficult ones to let go of. But now the time is right for finding out  that heaven and hell are not places that anyone goes to, that they are  states of consciousness that human beings are so good at creating for  themselves and those around them. And because humankind has been given  the precious gift of freedom of choice, it is up to each one of us  individually to bring our own ideas of Heaven down to Earth, right here  and living them in every one of our daily encounters. 

From ‘Earth Life – A Journey’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Anyone who follows one of the religions of our world that insist that its teachings should be understood literally is creating an inner blockage that prevents them from discovering the higher esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of their church’s sacred texts. For as long someone lacks the courage to think for themselves and draw their own conclusions with regard to religious/spiritual matters, they have no chance of making any significant progress on their evolutionary pathway.

Being omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent, God and the Angels know the difference and are never fooled by anyone or anything. They are not deceived by the hypocrisies, falsenesses and double standards that frequently lurk behind the smooth and seemingly impeccable façades of those who like to think of themselves as religious devotees.


----------



## Aquarius

One of the many cherished false beliefs  of the past has been the notion that Heaven and Hell are places  ‘somewhere up there or down there’ that we go to. Are the experiences of  our most difficult relationships in the here and now in themselves not  sufficient proof that Heaven and Hell are states of consciousness? With  the help of the thinking and behaviour patterns we brought with us from  previous lifetimes, each one of us is quite capable of creating Heaven  or Hell, for ourselves and those around us. Without being aware of what  we were doing, we are likely to have made life unnecessarily hard to  endure during the early stages of our present lifetime because of the  many false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions from past lifetimes. 

From ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The realisation that some of our  behaviour patterns are destructive and negative, therefore wrong for the  present stage of our development, is the first step towards empowering  ourselves to consciously change our character traces into more positive  and constructive ones. But because as earthlings we are allowed the  freedom to make up our own minds about things and to make our own  decisions, it’s entirely up to us whether we want to walk this pathway  or not. During the early stages of our earthly education we are largely  unaware of what kind of a precious gift freedom of choice is and that it  needs to be handled wisely and with the greatest of care. But as we  mature into spiritual adulthood it gradually dawns on us what it truly  means and the responsibilities it brings with it. For example, making  conscious decisions about how our ideas of Heaven should be brought down  to Earth by us through constantly practising them in our daily lives.

From ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’

‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each time we are sharing a nugget of  God’s wisdom and truth that we are finding along the long and winding  road of evolving into a Christed one in our own right, we do so in the  hope that they in turn will pass their knowledge on to others. In this  way slowly but surely ever more of the darkness of our world’s spiritual  ignorance dissolves and turns into light. Robert Alden wrote: ‘There is  not enough darkness in all the world, to put out the light of one  candle.’ The same is true for every grain of Divine wisdom. Each one of  them has the power of sowing a seed which, when the time is right for  this to happen, creates a tiny spark of clear and distinct recognition  in the receiving soul. That’s what happens when our inner guidance, the  small still voice of conscience within us, upon hearing or reading  something murmurs: ‘This is right, you know!’ A small shoot begins to  grow within and the Divine spark stirs from its slumbers.

From ‘The Symbolism Of The Six-Pointed Star’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The pace of our development has nothing  to do with things like whether we believe in or compare ourselves with  some kind of a God, go to church on Sundays or say our prayers before  going to sleep. The only thing that matters is what kind of a person we  are and how we conduct our lives at present. Please don’t pay attention  to religious fanatics who try to convince you otherwise. Even if someone  still believes in Jesus and says their night-time prayers to him, in  spite of the fact that he only ever existed as a thoughtform and as a  symbolism of everyone’s inner Highest  or God Self, the bond of these  people between their outer and inner self and the Angelic realm is  strengthened.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are making a valuable contribution  towards establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth when we are a good  person who is kind and loving to everything that comes our way; when we  are doing the things the living God within us says are the right ones  for us at any given moment; and when we are making an effort to think  good and constructive thoughts. In that case our spiritual development  is likely to be light years ahead of those who dare not yet peer beyond  the end of their religious noses. 

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When we accept that anything that  happens in our life can only be there because of the seeds we ourselves  have sown in other lifetimes or earlier during this one, for as long as  we are willing to learn something from every experience, that which used  to cause us pain becomes easier to endure through transforming itself  in this way into something constructive and good.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Anyone who follows one of the religions  of our world that insist its teachings should be understood literally is  creating an inner blockage that prevents them from discovering the  higher esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of their  church’s sacred texts. For as long someone lacks the courage to think  for themselves and draw their own conclusions with regard to  religious/spiritual matters, they have no chance of making any  significant progress on their evolutionary pathway. 

Being  omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent, God and the Angels know the  difference and are never fooled by anyone or anything. They are not  deceived by the hypocrisies, falsenesses and double standards that  frequently lurk behind the smooth and seemingly impeccable façades of those who like to think of themselves as religious devotees. 

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Do you know someone who insists on  always getting their own way, by hook or by crook, and who has to be  right at all times? Is there someone around you who manipulates those  around them into doing exactly what they would like them to do? People  who are strongly under the influence of the water signs Cancer and  Scorpio are known to be the master manipulators of the zodiac. It is  interesting to watch them at work! Yet, they must learn that there is no  point in manipulation, because those who indulge in it will sooner or  later also be manipulated by others. If this does not happen during this  lifetime, it will do so in others. The worst of it is that we are then  likely to find such people and their machinations mightily irritating,  without having any idea why this should be so. 

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In the end, we all have to reach the  stage where we can recognise that everybody has a right to do their own  thing and to make their own decisions, that no-one can always be right  and everybody is right in some things, some of the time. The realisation  of this is the beginning of wisdom. When we insist on always being  right in everything, pretending to know everything better, we deny  ourselves the possibility of learning something from others. Accepting  our own boundaries and limitations, and everybody else’s, is a sign that  we have learnt that giving in instead of being a sign of defeat or  weakness can be one of strength and wisdom.

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

There is a great deal of wisdom and  truth in the old saying ‘It takes one to know one’. Because we are  magnetic beings, we can only recognise in others what is inside us and  if a certain kind of behaviour by someone irritates and annoys us, you  can be sure that projection is at work. If, on the other hand, we are  aware of what the other one is doing, but find it no more than slightly  amusing, we are receiving a signal from our inner self that the negative  side of this particular aspect of our nature and the other person’s has  already been integrated by us and developed into a positive one.  Whenever this happens, we have grown in wisdom and the likelihood is  that after a while the offending person will somehow go from our life,  because the purpose of our encounter with them has been fulfilled.

Only  when this has happened are we ready to move on to new relationships who  can help us to become familiar with other parts of our character. In  future, we shall rarely encounter anyone who behaves in the offending  manner we left behind. Whatever we have learnt in every one of our  earthly existences becomes our spiritual property. It is the only thing  we are allowed to keep and take with us into Eternity, so that from one  lifetime to another it can help us conduct our relationships with more  ease. Gaining a better understanding of how personal relationships work  speeds up our evolutionary progress considerably, as there is then no  longer necessary to endlessly repeat our mistakes. Now please tell me whether projection is worth working with or not?

From ‘Manipulation’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The lower earthly mind is the only thing  that separates us in this world from that of the spirit, our true home.  But as soon as we approach it with nothing but love and gratitude in  our hearts for the support our spirit helpers have always been giving  us, our own clairvoyance and clairaudience begins to develop. Feeling  the need to humbly stand or kneel before humankind’s spirit friends to  receive the gift of the knowledge they are bringing on behalf of all  humankind, signals our readiness to serve them and unselfishly act as  one of their channels, so it can be brought to all who are in need of it  in earthly life. It then does not take long until we realise that none  of us ever stops being at one with the spirit world and all who are  dwelling there now, not merely our loved ones.

From ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many of you are by now aware that  everything that is in Me is also in you and that this means all My  characteristics and qualities, as well as My powers, including those of  creation and de-creation or destruction. For a long time each one of you  spends many lifetimes on the Earth plane, thinking of yourself as  nothing but an earthling, and that you can do whatever you like,  hurting, maiming and killing without anyone knowing about it. But  eventually for each one of you comes the moment of awakening to your  true nature. The scales then fall from your inner vision about your  relationship with Me and the powers that have been at work within you  and your life, without you having the slightest idea of why things ever  happened to you and your world.

From ‘Students And Their Teachers’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of you is a unique and precious  being who is of great value to Me and loved beyond compare, and who has  their own unique contribution to make in the peacemaking and healing  process of your world. I granted you the gift of your present lifetime  to assist you with becoming aware of your Divine inheritance, so that  you may learn to handle every part of it with the greatest of care and  with the love, respect and devotion to Me they deserve. Because on the  inner level of life all is one, in your earthly endeavours never forget  that what is done for one is done for all. This is how it comes about  that when one of you is healing, your whole world is doing the same, and  even the smallest effort any one of you makes towards this end benefits  the whole of Creation.

From ‘Students And Their Teachers’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many who are presently spending another  lifetime on the Earth plane are unaware that the whole of My creation is  teaming with life that to this day is invisible to ordinary earthly  eyes. Because of this they refuse to believe in the existence of other  worlds. They could not be more wrong! But in due course the doubting  Thomases will also discover them.

What I am speaking about is the  realm of the Angels and Masters and all manner of other beings, who are  more highly evolved than most earthlings still are. The creatures who  for a long time have been known by some of you as fairies and elves are  part of this higher kingdom of life. They belong to the vast family of  nature spirits, who have always been at work behind the scenes of  humankind’s earthly existence. They are the ones who provide for every  one of the true needs of every one of Mother Earth’s children, human,  animal and plant life alike.

By day and night these creatures are  beavering away without ever resting or sleeping. Although they do  belong to the physical aspect of earthly life, being spirits they have  no need for bodies like yours for getting around. Your physical body is  your vehicle for one lifetime only and it gets tired and worn out and  eventually becomes ill, if it does not get sufficient rest. The  creatures behind the scenes of earthly life are part of Me, the same as  you are. The main difference between them and you is that they are  drawing all their energies directly from Me, the Great Light and the Sun  behind all Suns, while you have to get the physical part of it from the  various kingdoms of Mother Earth. The supply of my energies quite  literally is endless and will never run out. And there will come a time  when you too will be sustained the same as any other spirit being.

From ‘My House Of Many Mansions’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## meghanwithanH

.


----------



## Aquarius

All life is subject to My Divine laws  and every soul has always been responsible for every one of its own  thoughts, words and actions. Being unaware of the existence of these  laws has never protected anyone against having to live with its  consequences. Whenever you are saddened by inexperienced souls in your  world, who to this day are taking the teachings of their sacred texts  literally, using them as excuses for hurting and killing those who do  not share their beliefs, do not despair and refuse to sit in judgement  over them. 

They too are learning valuable lessons. Both of you are – yours is the one of tolerance and  patience with younger souls. Never forget that they are your siblings  in the great family of humankind and all life. In the fullness of time,  My time not Earth time, they too will wake up to their true nature  again. They will then be given the same opportunities for finding the  understanding you are gaining now. Each one of you in the end finds  their own way back into the loving union with Me. You will then have  learnt from your own experiences that all life always has rested safely  in My loving hands and that this will forever continue.

From ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as someone believes that  every word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally, including  the Jesus story, that person could be constantly in danger of thinking:  ‘I can do as I like and sin as much as I want to. The priest will  forgive me and then I can keep on sinning. And even if at the end of our  session s/he says: ‘Go forth and sin no more!’ I shall think: ‘What of  it? I know from previous occasions that nobody knows and that nothing  happens to me, so let’s do it again and again ad infinitum.’ That has  been the way of the past and reflecting on where it has got us and  world, one can only come to the obvious conclusion that this never has  been the right way of going about things. 

What a world of  difference it makes when one becomes aware that Jesus is a symbolism of  our higher nature and that God is part of us, and we are part of God.  Therefore, God witnesses and knows everything about us, in the minutest  details. Our whole perception of life changes when we find out that in  truth we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and  actions, always have been and forever will be. As soon as we get a  better grasp of the Universal laws, God’s laws, we realise that no  priest ever had the power of forgiving anything and that their kind of  forgiveness could not wipe away one iota of anyone’s Karmic debts. 

From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The ones who are truly in charge of us  and our world are our friends and siblings in the great family of life,  the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light. They  are responsible for the individual and collective evolutionary  development of our race. Familiar with the great plan of life, these  beings are its executors. And because they are as much part of us as we  are part of them, none of us is ever really alone. They never leave us  and are constantly on the alert to assist whenever one of us is  struggling with the problems of earthly life. Being part of God, the  same as we are, their nature is love and they love us totally and  unconditionally. They also are very powerful and wise. 

Our  spirit friends and helpers are the invisible eye that never sleeps.  Spirit needs none of it. Only physical bodies get tired and need  sufficient rest to be refreshed and recharged. This is what happens each  time we return to our true home in dreamtime. Every moment the  invisible eye watches, observes and assesses what degree of spiritual  awareness we have reached, which reveals itself through our reactions to  the situations and people we encounter in our daily lives. Our spirit  guides care for and look after every one of us. Their work consists of  supporting us and providing us with the courage and strength we need to  deal with the obstacles every earthling is bound to encounter from time  to time on our pathway through life. Without these hurdles there would  be no way of making the progress that can potentially be made. Removing  them would stop the individual’s march forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life as well as that of our whole race. 

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

In anthropology and the associated sciences people are known as lumpers or splitters. That is they lump people together in big groups, like Indo-European, or they split them into small groups, Celtic, Anglo-Saxon, Mediterranean, etc.  It would be good to have a third class, one might call them extremists, who saw either an individual or a member of the human race. I reckon that if a study takes in a representative group from as large a population as possible it stands a better chance of yielding useful information. Conversely the more focussed the group the bigger the chance of bias and misleading information that only applies there.


----------



## Aquarius

We are magnetic beings and we draw  towards us that which we are ourselves, consciously as well as  unconsciously. And those who are still involved in the practice of evil  are aligning themselves to the forces of evil. They attract others into  their orbit who are also still in need of this kind of lesson, as each  and every one of us has to do in some of their lifetimes. At the end of  their present lifetime, the souls who are presently involved in the  lessons of evil, at the handing out end of these experiences, return to  the world of light. After resting for a while and recuperating from the  stresses and strains of their earthly existence, there will come the  moment when, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of them, they  will be reviewing what they have learnt from their most recent lifetime  and all others, the way we all do. 

That’s when they will realise  that the most important lesson of their most recent earthly sojourn has  been that the actions they carried out cannot get anyone to Heaven,  i.e. being released into learning from experiencing the higher and  highest levels of life. First hand they will know that: 

•    No matter what anyone on the Earth plane may ever promise, evil gets no-one to Heaven. 

•    Spiritually, nobody ever ‘gets away’ with anything. 

•     Missions that hurt and harm those around us make us accessories to  evil. All they can hope to achieve is creating a living hell on the  Earth. They will most certainly not get us to Heaven, if there ever had  been such a place. 

•    There is no point in committing suicide  at the end of an evil deed. The only thing that happens is that we have  to come back to make good and create the balance for whatever harm we  did to anyone.

From ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As my God Self guides and protects me  from within my own innermost being and shows me the way in all  situations, I have no need for being anxious about past, present or  future. As an eternal and immortal being, there is no death for me,  merely transformations into different life-states where God will forever  be my dwelling place. And underneath me there will always be the  ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever touch me except God’s direct  action, and like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly  forgive all those who ever hurt or harmed me. And I forgive myself for  any suffering I caused to anyone in my ignorance of my true nature and  the Universal laws. Everything that once was between us is herewith  forgiven and forgotten, and we set each other free. My Christ Spirit  helps me to uplift and transmute any residue of resentment and  bitterness that my soul still feels into blessing, healing and  harmonising energies for all life. This frees me from the chains and  shackles of all the difficult relationships of past lifetimes. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Even though one could frequently be  tempted to think otherwise  when one watches the behaviour of some of  our contemporaries, there is no doubt in my mind that  humankind is an  intelligent race. There is no such thing as a stupid person and no  matter how dim-witted many in our world are behaving, especially in  connection with environmental issues, that is the truth. Our earthly  minds are receiver/transmitter stations for the intelligence of the  Highest Forces of life. Irrespective of the fact that for a long time we  are unaware of this, every one of us is an integral and important part  of it.

The development of each human being’s earthly mind is always at a  somewhat different evolutionary level from that of everybody else. At  the beginning of their earthly education, the mind of young and  inexperienced souls can only cope with the concerns of their daily  lives. Being fully occupied by them stops them from peering beyond the  ends of their noses, especially as far as environmental issues are  concerned. So far they cannot grasp that the damage they are causing our  world ultimately affects each and every one of us. Therefore, be  patient with such youngsters, even if someone reached the age of one  hundred or more, that’s what they are for this lifetime. Rest assured  that in the fullness of time they too will understand the way you do  now, because their earthly minds will then  also be more attuned to the  frequencies of the Highest.
 
From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The way I see it, when things sometimes  seemingly go wrong in our lives, it is always us who are out of step  with the Universe and not the other way round. It is then more than  likely that the energies it is currently putting at our disposal wish to  tell a different story and are trying to steer us and our life into a  different direction. If one seemingly runs into one invisible wall after  another, when obstacle after obstacle rears its head, it is a safe bet  that the Universe is attempting to give us a message that somehow we are  barking up the wrong tree. It may well be the case that it has  something much better up its sleeve for us, if we but pay attention.

The  world around us is a mirror of what is taking place inside us. Through  the actions and reactions of the people around us it is constantly  trying to provide us with some kind of feedback. This is known as  Universal guidance and we do well to listen to what the Universe has to  say. And whenever things in our lives are not going the way we would  want them to, almost certainly this is a signal from the Highest that  for us the time has come to take stock and make some changes. Making an  effort to attend to the special lessons we have agreed to learn in the  course of our present lifetime, long before we entered into it,  re-aligns our energies with those of the Universe and we get back into  harmony with ourselves and the predestined pathway of our life. 

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because we earthlings have been given  freedom of choice by the Universal forces, whenever there is an  indication that we should make some changes on our lifepath, nobody  forces us to make them. Wise ones, however, pay attention to the  guidance that comes their way in the form of something appearing to go  wrong. They respond by trying their hand at something else and looking  towards channelling their energies into different avenues of expression.  For a long time we are unaware that the Universe is constantly offering  us choices and that in truth no-one forces us to do anything we do not  like or to believe things that do not sound true to us. There is always a  choice and it has to be made – by us. But, before we can choose wisely,  we first have to become aware of the fact that we are allowed to  choose. Try not to overlook that not choosing also amounts to a choice.

Humankind’s  much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a walk on a  lead. We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our Highest or God  Self holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands.  It alone knows our true needs and whatever is the right thing for us in  any given moment. It constantly guides us into our next adventures on  the Earth plane. For each one of us this is the only authority in the  whole of Creation who really knows which lessons still have to be  integrated by us and which tests and trial are necessary to lead us home into the oneness with God. 

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If at any given time evil desires of our  lower nature rise to the surface of our consciousness, we are free to  decide whether we wish to follow them and act them out or not. The more  highly evolved we become, the easier it becomes to acknowledge and  accept such things as part of our lower animal nature, which have  outlived their usefulness. Whenever this happens, wise ones reach for  the hand of their Highest Self and request its help to change and  transmute the energies of the desires that are no longer in our interest  into something that serves the highest good and greatest joy of all  life. 

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It is possible to save ourselves many  disappointments when we bear in mind that doors will only ever open for  anyone when they are meant to. And when one of them does, the experience  can be likened to something that can usually only be seen in funny  films. Having so got used to pushing and shoving uselessly at far too  many doors, there may well come a moment, when – metaphorically speaking  – we have at last found the right one. In that case the door flies open  so suddenly that it makes you feel almost as if you were shooting out through the window, at the other end of the room. Why not try it out for yourself sometime?

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In every human being true and lasting  faith in ourselves and the goodness of the life the Universe has  bestowed upon us can only grow through learning from our own first hand  experiences. When things go wrong, as they sometimes will even for wise  ones, when they have unsuccessfully tried one door after another, yet  none seems to be willing to open, no matter how hard they try, these  people take a break from their efforts. They go into quiet reflection  mode and enter into a bit of a dialogue with themselves that goes  something like this: ‘Let me see, what I am presently trying to do  cannot be meant for me. Maybe the Universe has something else for me in  mind, possibly something better. If so, I’ll be patient and wait for  another opportunity that will surely come, especially if I ask for it. 

‘Are  things really going wrong in my life or is it merely the Universe’s way  of asking me to change direction? Could this be happening for my own  good, because the Universe loves me and knows my true wants and needs  better than I do? Might it be protecting me against myself, so I can  find what is rightfully mine? Is it possible that something superior to  what I had in mind is in store for me? Let’s wait patiently for a while,  so that another opportunity can come my way. 

‘Ah yes, I like  this. What an improvement on despairing or even swearing at the Universe  for not fulfilling my wishes. After all, I am a beloved child of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and my true nature is love. Show me how  to walk the loving way instead, with love in my heart for myself and  everybody who will be touched by my enterprise. All right, here I go! I  love you and trust You, Great White Spirit, as You love and trust me. Ah yes, that feels much better!’

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If your funds are low and your debts are  constantly too high, dear Friend, the time may be right for some  soul-searching and asking yourself: ‘Why am I not taking part in the  Universe’s abundance? Is it because I am not sharing my gifts and  talents, of which we all have many, sufficiently with others? What about  increasing my input of good things into life, so that in due course it  can return nothing but more of the same to me? Do I need to be less  selfish and think more about the good of the whole of society, life, our  beautiful planet and the Universe? Why don’t I stick my toes into the  water and see what happens?’

From 'Don’t Quit!’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

With all this inspirational stuff I wonder why my thought for the day is 'what's for dinner?'


----------



## Aquarius

bazz cargo said:


> With all this inspirational stuff I wonder why my thought for the day is 'what's for dinner?'



Just a tad too earthbound maybe?


----------



## Aquarius

‘When our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of our troubled and long-suffering planet.’ 

From ‘The Holy Trinity’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Thought has infinite creative power. Thought and imagination can and do create in your world and in ours. This means that human beings with their habitual thoughts shape their lives and circumstances. Although some of you will disagree with this; in due course they too will find out that this is true. As you think, so you become and your surroundings evolve. In other words you are creating your conditions and environment by your own thoughts, not only you yourself, but the whole of humankind is doing this. You see how great and grave is this power? It creates humankind and its world.

‘We cannot emphasise too strongly the power of thought. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. Your thoughts are expressed in your face, in the wellbeing of your body. They are even expressed in your clothing, in your homes, in your business, in your walking, your writing, your aura – that which is hidden is shouted from the rooftops by your thoughts.

‘Thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, and disrupt and destroy the mental and soul life of humankind. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind longs for. Your scientists are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.’

 From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It is true that thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation, but do you know why? The creative idea required  to set any act of creation in motion is the masculine power aspect of  the Great Architect of life, which belongs to the abstract world of  intellect. Astrologically this is represented by the elements Fire,  creativity, and Air, intellect. Through the feminine elements of Earth  and Water, God creates and destroys whole worlds at will, by the sheer  power of thought. Created in the image of God, the same truly awesome  force is also part of us. Because in God all is one and there is no  separation between anything, our small earthly minds are a part of the  intelligence of the Universe, God’s great mind. 

Would you agree  that we urgently need someone to teach us the control of such forces and  how to use them wisely? That is why Saturn, the planet of Karma, is  such a vital and invaluable part of the great picture of life,  especially at the present time. Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and  undeviating celestial schoolmaster who requires that every soul must  eventually achieve control over its lower nature and complete mastery of  all aspects of its being. It sounds daunting but we are not alone in  this. God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to help each one  of us fulfil these requirements. Saturn is the great accountant of life  whose ledgers are perfect and justice is wielded accordingly, under the  supervision of the Lords of Karma. For this purpose the Universe keeps  on the etheric level of life what is known as the Akashic Records.

From ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Actual happiness is often the expectation of happiness.


----------



## Aquarius

The Akashic Records are the place where  at any given moment everyone’s thoughts, words and deeds on their  evolutionary pathway through life are noted. Because we are responsible  for them, they are recorded and each ones leaves its mark behind in the  great book of life, similar to writing in indelible ink on the earthly  plane of life. These files can be likened to a vast library and a  bookkeeping system that, like any other, consists of credit and a debit  entries and ledgers. None of these entries in the Universe’s system can  ever be wiped out. It is just that the ones on the debit side can and  must eventually be redeemed and balanced by our good deeds on the credit  side. This continues until perfect balance has been achieved and we  have grown wise to stop creating difficult Karma for ourselves and our  world. 

That’s the only way all of us, each through their own  efforts, can and must eventually release ourselves from the wheel of  rebirth into Earth life and the redemption of its karmic debts there.  The Akashic Records are shown to us on ‘judgement day’, i.e. when we are  back in the world of spirit and stand before ourselves. Stripped of  everything that mattered to us on the Earth plane and guided by the wise  ones in charge of us, we ourselves then assess our performance of all  lifetimes including the most recent one. Together we then discuss our  options and finally decide about the experiences we shall require to  ensure our future soul growth, whilst satisfying the requirements of the  law of Karma. Knowing all that it’s not hard to see why it is of the  utmost importance that we learn self-mastery and especially the control  of our thought processes.

From ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not  many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you  know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in  many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect,  able to keep their whole body in check.

‘When we put bits into  the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal.  Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven  by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the  pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but  it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a  small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts  of the body. It corrupts the whole body, sets the whole course of one’s  life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell.

‘All kinds of  animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been  tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a  restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise our Lord  and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in  God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My  brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and salt  water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree  bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring  produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave  in the manner described in the first part of the above quote, while wise  and more highly evolved ones make an effort to take good care of their  tongues. This they do because they are aware that the Universal law of  cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that  everything has to return to its source. They appreciate that every  thought, word and deed any one of us sends out into our world in some  way must find its way back to its sender. That is why wise ones, when  they have nothing good to say about someone or something, prefer to shut  up and keep quiet. 

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because human beings basically are  sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch the words  we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the most  difficult things we have to tackle on the evolutionary pathway of life.  That undoubtedly is why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in  Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And  those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual  Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: _‘Keep control of your  tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the  feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully,  without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the  Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and  you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master  within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that  is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked  of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world  that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the  Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they  are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I  think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that  one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also  restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs  and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in their  work.’_

From ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Since time immemorial God and the Angels  on the Highest levels of life have been pouring parts of their wisdom  into the pool of human consciousness and this will forever continue.  Every human being, independent of where we presently dwell in this world  and the world of spirit, is an integral part of this reservoir of  knowledge that has been accumulated over the ages. From time to time,  teachers of spiritual wisdom are reincarnating into our world in  different cultures and during various ages, to share the gift of their  understanding of the true meaning and purpose of our existence with the  earthly part of humankind. 

To my mind, the knowledge that came  to our world in this way was never intended for just the privileged few.  Anyone who comprehends the incoming wisdom is ready to receive it and  is meant to share it with those around them. It has ever been true that  when the pupil is ready, the teacher will be found. Everyone of us in  their own sweet time eventually reaches the level of awareness when we  are ready to be guided towards the right sources of information that can  help us move forwards and upwards on our personal evolutionary journey  of life. Whatever insights are given to us intuitively by our inner  teacher, the wise one within, should also be shared with those around  us. And because the knowledge comes to us free of charge, I feel that it  is good and right – for me, in any case – to give it away.

I  have always aimed to give of my best, so God and the Angels can do the  rest. After all, that is the purpose of our earthly existence. The  special gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon each one of us  in such rich measure are intended to be used eventually for the highest  good and the greatest joy of all. For the bringing in of the New Age we  all have a special role to play and function to fulfil, in whatever  capacity this may be. How can we recognise ours? Through intuitions,  hunches and gut feelings that come to us through the world of our  feelings our Highest or God Self is constantly trying to communicate  with us, its earthly counterpart. If listen to it and follow its  directions, it unerringly guides us towards the people and experiences  that are right for us, at any given moment.

From ‘Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I know that God is in everything and  even the tiniest fraction of life contains God. Therefore, wherever I  am, that is my church. Aware of my own Christ nature, Divinity and  origin – as well as everybody else’s – I no longer have any need for  organised religions with their insistence on dogma and creed. I am free  to believe what the wise one within me tells me is true and right for  me, now. God is truth and so am I and with every one of my thoughts,  words and actions I express my truth. Whatever I send out into the  Universe manifests nothing but my honesty and my truth. God’s love is  tolerant and I have no difficulties accepting that other people’s truth  may be somewhat different. And I send my loving thoughts and prayers of  healing and peace to the whole of God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s  animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman  and child in her loving embrace without exceptions, for all are God’s  beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all  life is one, my special attention is devoted to transmitting love and  light to anyone who is still wrestling with the experiences of getting  to know humankind’s lower nature and their own. No matter how hard to  accept this concept may be to some of my fellow citizens, that is  nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me is the truth. I act upon  this knowledge by praying that the light of Divine wisdom and truth may  fill the hearts and souls of all my younger siblings in the human family  and that they too may re-awaken to the knowledge of their true nature  and oneness with all life. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable. 

Our eyes and hair, hands and  handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us.  No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we  do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as  ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things quite the way we do and no-one can  feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been  someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh  or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else. 

That’s  because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked the  Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if others  pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have their own  way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every one  of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite likely  that there will always be someone who is better at something than we  are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this applies  to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our Father/Mother  Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

From ‘You Are Special’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It came to me as a confirmation of  the above which I had written a long time ago. ‘Each one of you has  their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual  understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God’s love  in your daily lives and hold communion with the Divine aspect of your  being in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love  and bring it to those around you. Your responsibility towards them  gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge you are given  access to, intuitively or otherwise. God is as much part of you as you  are part of God. Each one of you is destined to evolve into an  instrument through which the blessing and healing power of the  all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can flow into your world.’

However,  God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of self-aggrandisement  and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money to get anywhere  near the Christ Star’s white healing magic. It is strictly out of bounds  for people like this. Access will be denied to them until their Christ  nature has taken over sufficiently to have cleansed their energies of  the desires of their lower self. Genuinely aspiring lightbringers would  never think of themselves as the greatest healers ever and present  themselves in this way. Anyone who does this cannot take part in the  healing power that constantly flows from the Highest Forces of life into  everything in earthly life. 

From ‘You Are Special’

‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

My dear children of the Earth, for you  there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of  spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the  great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective  consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and  expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all  matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by  its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has  come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture  of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the  mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your  world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes  it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking  down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They  all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a  valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts  with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all  its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how  each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never  intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into  your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As  it was in the beginning, so it will forever be. The only thing that  transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues;  that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new  one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the  scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time.  Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the  Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you,  as always.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The more your perception of life changes  and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your  present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to  recognise each one who accompanies you in the spirit world in their true  roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing  has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your  best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light.  Being responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been  given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night,  i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long  as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask  for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your  race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the  spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you  from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness  of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that  all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each  one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The mystical teachings of all ages set  out a code of conduct that you, as aspiring healers and lightworkers,  know intuitively and follow. For you it is no longer a question of I  have to be good and I have to love others. In the process of finding  illumination you begin to spontaneously express your true nature and  show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to other people but to the  whole of Creation. You are aware that for evolutionary purposes it was  necessary that in their early stages the religions of your world had to  follow many different paths. As you know and respect that every human  soul has its own predestined pathway to walk and discoveries to make,  you refuse to force your way of thinking and mode of travelling upon  anyone else. 

Although you are aware that in truth there is only  one religion, you appreciate that many of your siblings on the Earth  plane are still ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a true child of Mine you  respect everybody’s freedom of thought and the right to make their own  decisions about what they can and cannot believe. Meanwhile rest safely  in the knowledge that in the end every one of your siblings in the human  family of life is destined to reconnect with Me. When the time is  right, they too will discover that the only true, lasting and eternal  religion is the one of the heart, and that this is the kind of faith  that re-unites all human souls with Me, your Creator, the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and through Me with the whole of  Creation.

From ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The poet W.H. Auden, when asked why he  was migrating from the United Kingdom to the United States, said: ‘I  love my family, but I don’t want to live with them!’ Now, there is  honesty for you and if we were all equally truthful with ourselves, many  would express the same feelings. Let us not jump to conclusions though  and assume that these people are hypocrites. Maybe they are the wise  ones, especially if they are consciously and patiently putting up with  the lessons their difficult relationships are teaching them. With  sufficient awareness, ever more of us will be able to grasp the  opportunities that are now on offer to help us resolve all of the Karmic  ties that still exist within our families. 

Auden’s comment puts  the finger straight onto humankind’s Achilles heel and sorest spot. He  undoubtedly knew that Karma in families is the worst or best stage –  depending from which angle one views the situation – on which the great  drama of life is constantly and relentlessly unfolding  in all its glory  and squalor, as the case may be. With its personality clashes,  differences of opinion, power struggles and abuse of power present day  family life holds its own when compared with the great Greek tragedies  of the past. The main trouble with all of us is that – for a very long  time blissfully unaware of this is what are doing – we are busily and  happily creating Karma, good, bad and indifferent, some of the very best  and some of the worst. Unfortunately, this is what far too many in our  world are doing to this day. 

From ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Spiritually, not much progress is  possible for any human soul on the Earth plane until it reawakens to its  true nature, becomes aware of the purpose of its earthly existence and  rediscovers that all life, not only that of the Earth, is ruled by  Cosmic laws. For as long as a soul fails to understand these things its  sojourns into physicality often appear as unnecessarily and pointlessly  cruel, dark and threatening, as if it had been placed in a cold and  nasty world – and all for what? In that state the pain of life’s  sorrows, limitations and hardships hits the soul hard and it suffers  intensely. This is accentuated by sneaking feelings that an impersonal  and unloving providence permits all these ‘bad’ things and inflicts them  upon all and sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason.

A certain  amount of relief comes straight away when the soul finds out about the  Universal law of Karma and that because of this law a justice of a very  special kind is at work in every life, a Divine justice that is so  perfect and fair that human consciousness finds it very hard to grasp.  But now that our race is at last moving onto higher levels of  consciousness to many there now comes a renewed understanding of  spiritual background of life. Alas, for a long as any knowledge remains  merely of the head, it can do us no good whatever. But as some of it  slowly sinks into the deeper levels of our consciousness, we begin to  realise the necessity for living the truth we have found by applying it  to real life situations.

From ‘Karma In Families’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

True friendships last beyond our present  earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them  with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be  part of our support system, so there is every reason to nurture our  human relationships and look after them, right here and now. Whenever  the need for it arises, it is to our advantage to aim to transform even  the most difficult and traumatic ones into connections of friendship and  love. True love is an eternal bond between two souls, who will always  recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may meet again. 

From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Talking to my friend who has been given a terminal diagnosis, he said, "Nothing has changed really, I am going to die, but I was always going to die. It is not even as though I know when, I have a fair idea of the maximum I can live to, but so does everyone, and anything can happen in the meantime, you could die before me even."
I spent a big chunk of my day at the doctors having an examination and blood tests because my heart suddenly started misbehaving, he is going to have a good laugh when I tell him.


----------



## Aquarius

There is every reason why you should  look forward to each New Year with hope and confidence. Rest assured  that everything will work out perfectly in the end. Do not be disturbed  unduly by what is presently still happening in your world. Know that all  these things are necessary educational tools for the unfoldment of our  Father/Mother’s grand design for the human race and its planet. Each  event is vital for the completion of the lessons that have not yet been  sufficiently grasped by your world. 

Instead of worrying and  getting upset, look up and get in touch with the power of the Highest  that is waiting to come fully alive within each one of you. It alone can  bring you and your world the peace and harmony so many of you are by  now so deeply yearning for. Trust that eventually a united world will  emerge and that there will then only be one government for all of you.  Gradually, all of you will become ever more aware of the fact that it is  impossible for anyone to live only unto themselves and that the same is  also true for countries. 

Do your best to establish the spirit  of siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life  this way. Deep in your hearts and souls know that in principle there is  nothing to fear from those who to this day insist on putting themselves  outside of that which is good, right and true. In due course, in God’s  time rather than you own, the inner eyes of all perpetrators against the  Cosmic laws will be opened too. They will then  realise the error of  their ways and start to mend them, just the same as you once did. In the  end, everything that is no longer of use and desirable on the Earth  plane will be absorbed into the first principle of life, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all.

From ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

When I use 'smileys' I get more 'LOL's'. Do people really think my facetious remarks are serious if I don't put one ?


----------



## JustRob

Olly Buckle said:


> When I use 'smileys' I get more 'LOL's'. Do people really think my facetious remarks are serious if I don't put one ?



Are you suggesting that it's like a prompter at a TV show holding up signs reading "Laugh" and "Clap" to the studio audience? That hadn't occurred to me, but I never use emoticons and am having a devil of a job getting my LOL count past the 1000 mark. I'm hoping to get there by natural means by the end of the year though, so don't expect any emoticons from me until midnight starts to chime then as I regard it as a last resort.

Oh, were you just being facetious though? I always ignore other people's emoticons as well.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Changing Our World 

*_





If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah! 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Life is a gift, so make it count and  never give up on what you believe in. Be brave and make mistakes,  because they teach us more than our successes. Instead of feeling bad  about them, it is better by far to  appreciate our blunders for helping  us to become better people and to acknowledge that our successes  in  life could only grow from what we learnt from our slip-ups.

The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

Therefore, only look down on someone when you are giving them a helping hand to get up.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Eating disorders have become so rampant  in our world by now that I have wanted to hold down some of my insights  into this phenomenon for quite some time. Obesity is presently the  highest on the ratings list of eating disorders in the Western World. My  immediate reaction to anyone passing me by who ‘has a bit of weight’ on  them, has always been the small still voice within nudging me and  saying: ‘Ah, Venus!’ You can verify the truth of this for yourself quite  easily. Next time you encounter somebody who fits my description, look  into their faces as discreetly as you can and if possible, acknowledge  them with a smile. If they respond and return it to you, you will notice  that most of them have the most wonderful smile you will ever find  anywhere. 

This creates an opportunity for noticing how bonny the  faces of these people usually are. Besides, my experience has shown  that those whose physical bodies are – shall we say? – well rounded,  almost invariably also have a more rounded personality than other folks.  They are on the whole much easier to get along with than some of their  less ample contemporaries. This tells me that in such a body there  probably dwells a well rounded, though troubled, soul who is far more  likely to live and let live than others, as well as being willing to  allow you to be just who and what you are. 

What is visible here  is the gracious and beneficial influence the planet Venus has on  humankind and also one of its negative qualities. Like all things on the  Earth plane the energies of this planet have an upside and a downside.  Venus is a hedonistic planet, whose influence – especially when affected  by hard aspects – can show up tendencies to excessive indulgence and an  over-fondness of the good things in life. Taurus and Libra are ruled by  Venus and those born into both signs experience at least traces of this  influence.

From ‘The Spiritual Perspective Of Eating Disorders’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Christian teachings tell us in St. Matthew 7:7-8: _‘Ask  and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the  door shall be opened to you. For whoever asks receives and those who  seek find and unto those who knock the door is opened.’_ I used to  be a mystic and seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. I knocked at my  inner door in search of new understanding. To my amazement I found it,  though not in any publication, vast or small, ancient or new, but in my  own heart. Now that I have gained access to some of God’s wisdom, I know  that the only one who has true power in the whole of Creation is the  presence of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, known as  God. This God is with me at all times and my whole being rests in  His/Her loving arms. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Having waded through the darkness of my  ignorance of God’s true nature and my own in the past, I now realise  that God is in everything and that does not only mean in that which is  perfect and good. I am aware that sickness, troubles, accidents,  temptations and death have been necessary parts of my earthly education  of previous lifetimes. In this one striving to bring forth God’s  goodness from within in every part of my being is my highest aspiration.  I understand that because my true nature is love, there was no other  way of teaching me the polar opposite of perfect good other than through  experiencing the downside of life through experiencing it on the Earth  plane. But the wisdom of the Great Mother designed this course of action  so that at the end of it, I would find my way back home into the  conscious awareness of my oneness with Her. And this is now beginning to  happen for ever more of us, not only me.
 
From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In the course of many lifetimes on the  Earth I have learned that the law of life is love and that every mishap  that ever befell me has been part of my learning curve and was created  by my own thinking and behaviour patterns. I accept that for educational  reasons I had to remain ignorant of God’s Universal laws for a very  long time. As a result of this I unwittingly worked against these laws,  which created huge amounts of negative Karma. Every bit of it eventually  had to be made good by me. I count my blessings that I have become  aware that whatever I send out into the world, because of God’s laws can  do nothing but return to me with ever increasing force. As good do the  same, I now follow my highest aspirations only and leave the rest to  those who do not yet know any better. At all times I give of the best  that is in me, so that as soon as I have redeemed my negative Karma,  only good things can come my way.

It was for these reasons that in lifetimes and ages gone by, the same  inner well of my being had to produce sweet and bitter waters. Knowing  that all of it was designed by the wisdom and love of the Great Mother  of all life, to teach me how to recognise and differentiate between good  and evil, right and wrong, I thankfully accept everything that comes as  a necessary part of my curriculum. Knowing that there is only one way  of growing ever more God-like, so that I can once again be consciously  at one with Him/Her, makes changing my thinking and behaviour patterns  much easier. And when at the end of each day, I reflect on God, my  loving thoughts lift me up the spiritual mountain to the apex where God,  my true and deeply loved Lord/Lady, resides.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As a spark of the Divine Spirit, I am a  beloved child of God. I am God and my whole being dwells in this  consciousness. My whole being is filled with love and with this the last  remnants of my fears are dissolving. The peace of God is with me ever  more fills and I no longer have any doubts that all is well with my  loved ones, my world and also with me. I have no need to be afraid of  people, things or circumstances. I do not fear any part of myself, for  God is part of me and shows me how to transmute the drives and urges of  my lower self into the highest qualities of my own Christ nature. Being  aware that God is as much part of me as I am part of God, I constantly  dwell in the presence of God and I feel protected by His/Her love and  safe, so that fears can no longer touch me. 

As my God Self guides and protects me from my own innermost being and shows me the  way in all situations, I have no need for being anxious about past,  present or future. As an eternal and immortal being, there is no death  for me, merely transformations into different life-states where God will  forever be my dwelling place. And underneath me there will always be  the ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator  of all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever touch me except God’s  direct action, and like me God is love.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I freely and willingly forgive all those  who ever hurt or harmed me. And I forgive myself for any suffering I  caused to anyone in my ignorance of my true nature and the Universal  laws. Everything that once was between us is herewith forgiven and  forgotten, and we set each other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to  uplift and transmute any residue of resentment and bitterness that my  soul still feels into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all  life. This frees me from the chains and shackles of all the difficult  relationships of past lifetimes.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

I know that God is in everything and  even the tiniest fraction of life contains God. Therefore, wherever I  am, that is my church. Aware of my own Christ nature, Divinity and  origin – as well as everybody else’s – I no longer have any need for  organised religions with their insistence on dogma and creed. I am free  to believe what the wise one within me tells me is true and right for  me, now. God is truth and so am I and with every one of my thoughts,  words and actions I express my truth. Whatever I send out into the  Universe manifests nothing but my honesty and my truth. God’s love is  tolerant and I have no difficulties accepting that other people’s truth  may be somewhat different. And I send my loving thoughts and prayers of  healing and peace to the whole of God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s  animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman  and child in her loving embrace without exceptions, for all are God’s  beloved children of the Earth. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because on the inner level all life is  one, my special attention is devoted to transmitting love and light to  anyone who is still wrestling with the experiences of getting to know  humankind’s lower nature and their own. No matter how hard to accept  this concept may be to some of my fellow citizens, that is nonetheless  what my inner guidance tells me is the truth. I act upon this knowledge  by praying that the light of Divine wisdom and truth may fill the hearts  and souls of all my younger siblings in the human family and that they too may re-awaken to the knowledge of their true nature and oneness with all life.  

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God is infinite wisdom and love and day  by day every part of me is growing ever more god-like. God’s wisdom  guides me from the innermost core of my own being and provides me with  the answers to any question I shall ever care to ask. My Christ or God  Self transmits the replies to me through the world of my feelings.  Whenever I make a mistake, It shows me how I can learn from it, so I can  do better next time and move on to another lesson. In all my endeavours Its wisdom is the light that shows me the way.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God is the Universal Force that supplies  me with all my resources. My true needs have always been met by this  force and forever will be. I shall want for nothing. God created me and  sustains me. And I trust implicitly that everything that ever happened  in my life and that of our whole world, that which is now and the things  that will be in the future are written in the great book of life by  Divine wisdom and love, who is the eternal provider for everybody’s  needs. 

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God and I are one. In heart and mind,  body, spirit and soul we dwell as one and are inseparable. The light and  warmth of the Divine fills my heart and soul and deeply penetrates  every cell and atom of my whole being, and they are healing and  restoring themselves to normal healthy functioning, now. I am a spark of  the Divine, a beloved Child of the Universe. The Christ Spirit is  coming ever more alive in me and forever I shall dwell in my Creator’s  presence. As my Christ nature saves and redeems me, the old prophecy of  the coming of a saviour and redeemer for me and my world if fulfilling  itself, for what is done for one is done for all. And I give thanks and  praise to You, Great White Spirit, for helping us and our world to  re-establish harmony within and without, and through this gradually  bringing peace and healing to every one of us.

From ‘The Mystic And Finder’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I can not help but wonder if 'Great White Spirit' is an invention of the megalomaniac European races. Why 'White'? If he should have any colour at all assigned why should it be of that race? Why of any human race? 'Great Golden Spirit' would actually make more sense to me, unless, like Gunga Din, he is 'White pure white inside', an imitation of the masters.


----------



## Aquarius

Spiritually, knowledge is light and not  knowing – or to say it less politely: ignorance – is darkness. With  every new bit of spiritual knowledge you find along the pathway of your  predestined pathway through life you become more enlightened and your  earthly existence through this grows into a more colourful and  interesting one. Besides, everybody has gifts and talents that could  have taken many lifetimes to develop, but in this one have not yet have  discovered by you. With the awakening of your higher nature they are  likely to rise to the surface of your earthly self’s awareness. You can  take possession of them by following your natural inclinations and  developing them some more, so they can be brought to full flowering.  Maybe you have such hidden gifts. Who knows? Without sticking your toes into the water and trying things, you will never find out.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

There is much talk about enlightenment.  But what does it mean? Spiritually, ignorance is darkness and knowledge  is light. Each time we learn something we did not know before, a ray of  light enters the darkness of our ignorance and disperses another bit of  it. This applies in particular to spiritual knowledge and what we are  finding does not have to be something as profound and far reaching as  when the knowledge of the Law of Karma first reached our world. God and  Angels bestowed this gift upon our world through the legend of the Lord  Buddha. Truly enlightened beings are all those who not only are aware of  God’s true nature and their own, but who are acting upon their  knowledge in every one of their daily encounters. This reveals that  their relationship with our Creator is in the process of healing. 

From ‘Enlightenment’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are all in this life to evolve into  seekers of wisdom and truth. Yet, the truth has as many facets as there  are souls in the whole of Creation and that on many different levels.  Each one of us can only see and understand things from their own  perspective and perception of life, which was formed by everyone’s own  evolutionary pathway that has been covered thus far. Our approach to  life is also coloured by the Sun sign we were born into this time round.  Cancerians work their way through life with the help of their feelings,  unlike the Air signs who do it by thinking. The keyword for each of the  four elements is a different one. Water says: ‘I feel’. Earth: ‘I  serve’. Fire: ‘I create’ and Air: ‘I think’. 

Those are the  reasons why every human being’s truth varies slightly from all others  and there is every likelihood that yours is quite unlike mine. I would  like to illustrate this with one of the finest examples of this and that  is the life of the French philosopher René Descartes, born 31 March  1596. His quote: ‘Cogito, ergo sum,’ ‘I think, therefore I am,’ to me  sounds typical of someone in whose birthchart the Air signs are strongly  represented, in spite of the fact that Descartes during that particular  lifetime was a Sun Aries. With a stellium of six planets in this sign,  it is not surprising that he was a pioneer and forward thinking man. 

Descartes’  time of birth is unknown, so there is no way of telling where his  Ascendant was. Never mind, his date of birth numerologically reveals a  great deal about the man, his approach to life and his predestined  pathway through it. The first vital clue is that he was born on the 31st  March. That is always an indication that someone is strongly under the  influence of Aquarius, an Air sign, and its ruler Uranus, i.e. 3 Jupiter  + 1 the Sun = 4 Uranus. This also applies to those born on the 31st day  of any month.

Let’s see what happens when one adds up the  numbers of his date of birth: 3+1+3+1+5+9+6 = 28, which consists of 2 =  the Moon and Cancer and 8 = Saturn and Capricorn. 2+8 = 1, the Sun and  Leo, and that shows us his destiny number. As you can see, the  components of the total are as important as the resulting sum itself.  Small wonder that Descartes developed into a forward looking thinker and  philosopher, a leader of people with a big ego as well as a teacher  with a strong desire to let his light shine and who had much to say and  give to us and our world.

From ‘Enlightenment’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘What you tell is all very well,’ I hear  you say, ‘but what about telling a truth from a lie or a fake?’ I  believe that the only way we earthlings can do this reliably is through  paying attention to our inner guidance, the living God within, and that  this is the true meaning of the Old Testament’s Proverbs 3:5-6: ‘Trust  in the Lord with all your heart and rely not on your own wisdom. In all  your ways acknowledge Him and He shall direct your paths.’ 

May  the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word with a  teaching that reached me as a Monday Thought from the White Eagle Lodge  29.05.2017. The following is its essence: ‘God is love and your heart  contains a spark of it that dwells in the centre of your heart. The more  you practise loving in every daily encounter, the more the quality of  your soul consciousness improves. The main purpose of your earthly  existence is for you to become aware of your Divine nature and learning  how to love God’s way. And that means not only loving other human  beings, but your whole world in the beauty and wonder that is contained  in everything, even the weather – independent of what it may bring. Each  time you think that every drop of rain is a cleansing and benediction  for Mother Earth and all her children, then that’s what really happens.  Because your thoughts have the power of constantly re-creating your  reality, everything is blessed and that includes you. 

‘You will  find that knowing that all events ultimately serve a wise higher purpose  makes it easier to show kindness and understanding for everything and  everybody, loving them and forgetting about hating altogether. Just  think, each time you say: ‘I love’ beneficially influences your whole  being, your glands and bloodstream, but most of all it raises your soul  consciousness. Take it from us, that is the truth!’

From ‘Enlightenment’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Did you know that we all view everything  that is in our earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody  else? There are as many variations as there are souls, including those  on the other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day  separates our two worlds. This is because every human soul is an  individual spark of the Divine and no two of us are exactly alike. No  two people have exactly the same Karma, i.e. having gone through the  same experiences, or have reached the same evolutionary level. Each one  of the twelve Sun signs of the zodiac also reflects a different attitude  towards life and all it contains.

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

From ‘The Treasured Writings of Kahlil  Gibran – Kahlil the Heretic’ comes the following: ‘What is this mystery  that plays so great a part in our lives? What is this Law that drives us  into a rough road and stops us just before we reach the face of the  Sun, where we might rejoice? What is this power that elevates our  spirits until we reach the mountain top, smiling and glorying, and  suddenly casts us to the depths of the valley, weeping and suffering?  What is this life that embraces us like a lover one day, and fights us like an enemy the next?’ 

Where  does one sensibly start the exploration of such a vast theme? Maybe by  first asking ourselves the most fundamental question of all, which has  to be: ‘Is there a God?’ What do you think? After all that has happened  and still is going on in our world, could there possibly be one? And  should the answer be ‘yes’ and if our God is a loving one – as we are  being told – why does He allow our world to be so full of pain,  suffering, and inequalities?’ Great parts of humankind, to this day,  have such a limited perception of the Eternal that they have  difficulties grasping that there is a great deal between Heaven and  Earth that has yet to be discovered by humankind. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Finding out who or what God is and who  we are is part of the freedom of the Aquarian Age. Naturally, I can only  speak for myself and I see the matter as follows: Yes, I do not only  merely believe, I know that there is a God – to be more precise – a  Creator. This is because I intuitively feel and that it simply cannot be  any other way. Yet, I wouldn’t dream of categorically stating that this  is the case. To me, like all great ideas, it’s very simple really. How  could there be a Creation without a Creator? It’s got to have been  created by something or someone. 

In my view, the answers to our questions of a spiritual nature depend on our own perception and level  of awareness. In particular this applies to how and what we imagine God  to be. Is it a being or is it the all-pervading energy that manifests  itself in humankind not only as that which is good and right and holy,  but also the lowest and most evil? The part of God all human beings on  the Earth plane are ultimately striving to bring forth expresses itself  in the tolerance and love we feel and the kindness we give to each  other, without expecting anything in return.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Vengeance is not sweet, for hatred harms healing.


----------



## Aquarius

The only genuine freedom that can be  found in earthly life is the spiritual freedom to believe what our  hearts and souls are telling us to be true. With the knowledge we are  finding the Universe is laying the key to it into the hands of all who  prove through their behaviour that they are ready to enter into this  freedom. All it takes is doing that which is good, right and beautiful  and leading a good, honest and upright life. And when we show that at  all times we are giving of our best, the Universal laws ensure that only  more of the same will in due course find its way back to us. When  someone does a nasty turn to a wise one because the last bits of their  karmic debts have not yet been paid, they refuse to take vengeance as  this would only create more difficult Karma and prolong their times  spent in earthly life. Keen to move on to experiencing the higher levels  of life, they choose to forgive and walk away. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Let me not to the marriage of true minds admit impediments. ​ Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds,​ Or bends with the remover to remove.​ O no! It is an ever-fixed mark​ That looks on tempests and is never shaken.​ It is the star to every wandering bark,​ Whose worth’s unknown, although his height be taken.​ ​ Love’s not time’s fool, though rosy lips and cheeks​ Within his bending sickle’s compass come.​ Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,​ But bears it out even to the edge of doom.​ If this be error and upon me proved,​ I never writ, nor no man ever loved.​ ​ William Shakespeare​ Sonnet 116
​
Wise ones avoid getting into situations  that endanger their relationships at all cost. Knowing that what goes  around must come round, they make an effort to send only the right  thoughts, words and actions into the Universe. Their hearts are filled  with love for all humankind and everything that shares our world. No  matter what anyone does to them, wise ones refuse to seek vengeance  because they know that the Universal forces will take care of the matter  in its own way. For these souls nothing ever changes the fact that on  the spirit level we are all sisters and brothers, God’s children of the  Earth and worthy of our forgiveness and love, so in future they can do  better.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many have difficulties coming to terms  with the fact that God is in everything and therefore in the best as  well as the worst that is in us and our world. That which is discordant  and ugly, crude and barbaric is the lower unevolved aspect which, with  the passing of time, is sure to evolve into something that is good and  right, beautiful and perfect. This is as much true in us as in  everything else in the whole of Creation. And this must be motivated  Werner Heisenberg, 1901-1976, German theoretical physicist and one of  the key pioneers of quantum mechanics to write: ‘The first gulp from the  glass of natural sciences will turn you into an atheist, but at the  bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’ There comes the point when  one realises that all human scientific efforts can only ever be mere  attempts at fathoming out and emulating the spiritual scientific laws of  God.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

All of us have a different perception of  ourselves, our world and God. Each has only one window into these  aspects and that is their own. We alone can and indeed have to decide  what the Divine as well as everything else means to us. To my mind,  different ways of looking at the same issues with which humankind has  been wrestling since time immemorial, do not render any of the  conclusions someone came to wrong or in some way inferior to another. If  something has been and to this day is purposely misleading, this  undoubtedly too is happening in keeping with the help and will of God  and the Angels, so that we should learn to appreciate and value the  truth, when it eventually comes to us, as it will when the time is  right. Without the support of God and the Angels nothing can take place  anywhere. And that applies as much to the various belief systems of our  world as it does to the different types of astrology, like Aztec,  Chinese, Karmic, Mayan and Vedic astrology. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

"All of us have a different perception of ourselves, our world and God" Aquarius

"Whether or not all people admit it, they know that the world was created by God," lumino


The man wants tips on writing about religion. He could do worse than read your quotations, Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> . . . The man wants tips on writing about religion. He could do worse than read your quotations, Aquarius



That will be all right, as far as I can see, for as long as he bears in mind that my writings are NOT of a religious but a spiritual nature.


----------



## Aquarius

I see us all as tiny particles of a vast  whole and believe that the functioning of one of us is as important as  that of all the others for the wellbeing of race and our world. Every  single one of us is rare and precious in the eyes of the One who created  us. And whatever we imagine this being to be, even the greatest sceptic  is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have appeared out of  nowhere. I believe that there is a Great Plan of life and that no matter  what happens on the Earth plane, we and our world are safe. God alone –  and by this I mean the Great Universal Force, Father/Mother of all life  – knows the plan and holds the reigns of our world and all worlds  firmly in His/Her loving hands. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For the sake of the patriarchy with its  all-male Divinity, we still had to be told by the Jesus legend’s Matthew  24:34-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, yet my words shall not  pass away. Concerning the hour and the day when this will happen,  no-one knows, not even the Angels of Heaven, but the Father alone.’ But  now we are allowed to know that the Angels are the executors of the  God’s great plan of life and they do know that this time NOW. Heaven and  Earth are not literally passing away, merely the understanding of what  kind of purpose they are fulfilling for the spiritual development of our  race.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In my view, there is  nothing wrong with  us and our world. Each one of us was created in  keeping with an idea  that exists in the mind of the Great Father of all  life of the prototype  of a perfect human being. This means someone in  whom all aspects of its  nature are functioning together harmoniously  and peacefully the way  they are doing in God. We are not some kind of  messy random appearance  or cosmic joke. Each one of us has been  carefully placed in earthly life  so that we may learn to love,  appreciate and accept ourselves, just the  way we are, because that is  the way the Great Father/Mother of all life loves us and  wants us to  be.

 From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The seed of perfection is within each  one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to  contemplate and reflect the Universe. They are not themselves this great  perfection, they are merely particles of it.’ To help us bring forth  this perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we  should act in kind and loving ways and always give of our best. Through  this constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from  the very core of our being into the outer self, until it has finally  taken over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own  right.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

One thing is sure, as you and I together  are exploring in my writings, our life and all life is something much  more beautiful and profound, as well as a great deal less complicated  than any of us could ever have thought possible. Where does one start to  explain? Best of all probably through an affirmation that the core of  all being, including humankind’s, is spirit. We are here to find a new  understanding of ourselves and to re-discover that first and foremost we  are spirit. Over many lifetimes, each one of us has learnt and grown  through gathering their own experiences of life in physicality. Through  this, each individual and also our world developed a soul. Our own soul  is part of the soul of our world; this in turn is part of the soul of  the whole of Creation. Every human being is constantly feeding into it  the memories of the learning that is gleaned from each experience, no  matter how small or great it may be.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Nothing truly worth having in the arts,  sciences, mysticism and all other fields of human endeavour has ever  been achieved in earthly life without someone’s sacrifices, hard work on  many levels of their being, blood, sweat and tears, often literally and  not just metaphorically speaking. When asked how he worked, Einstein  replied: ‘I grope.’ On another occasion he confessed: ‘I think and think  for months and years. Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false. The  hundredth time, I am right.’ This is because after toiling for months  and years on end and wrestling with a scientific problem, the same as in  any other field of endeavour, the solution may come to us when we least  expect it in a flash of inspiration that has its origin in the highest.  Einstein, as well as Darwin and Newton, may have been spiritually  sufficiently advanced to humbly accept that the touch of genius that  crowned their work was not achieved by their earthly self, but that they  were merely acting as channels through which the genius of the wise  ones in charge of us and our world on the Highest levels of life could  flow.

From ‘No Inspiration Without Perspiration’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

No pain, no gain. No cross, no crown. No  sweet without sweat. Success never comes easily. There is no pleasure  without pain or as the American inventor Thomas Alva Edison once put it:  ‘Genius is ninety-nine percent perspiration and one percent  inspiration!’ The manifold expressions of this rudimentary fact shows  that once it was well known to everybody that before one could expect  anything out of life, one had to have plenty of input into it. The  Universal laws see to it that unless someone has sufficient positive  input into it, that person has no right to expect a great deal out of  it. Why is it that so many these days, especially among the young, do not seem to be aware that life is a gift from the Universe that owes us nothing and that we owe life everything? 

From ‘No Inspiration Without Perspiration’

‘Our World In Transition’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Wise parents see to it that their  offspring, when venturing forth into life on their own, are equipped  with the knowledge of the Cosmic laws and that because of them:

•    Every right brings a duty in its wake.
•    We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts words and actions.
•    Every action causes a reaction.
•    What we send out into life sooner or later without fail finds its way back to us.

Such  parents are among the awakened ones who know that there is a great deal  more to humankind and our world than is commonly known to the mass of  people thus far. They are happy enough to let those who do not yet know  any better get on with following any kind of herd and allowing  themselves to be led like sheep by whatever authority sets itself up to  rule over them. In due course these inexperienced souls will also become  aware of their true nature and then join the ever growing throng of  those who are opening their whole being to the higher and highest  creative forces of the Universe and Its intelligence. 

From ‘No Inspiration Without Perspiration’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Even  though for a long time you were  unaware of their presence, God and the Angels have always been with you,  the same as everybody else. They are part of you and you are part of  them. They could not leave you, even if they wanted to – not that they  ever will. Because of this spiritually everything has to be for real and  nothing can be merely faked or pretended. God and the Angels are the  all-seeing eyes and all-hearing ears that swing into action when the  time is right for the Universal laws to return to you the seeds that  were sown by you, either earlier in your present lifetime or during  previous ones. And that’s how in the fullness of time everybody receives  their just desserts.

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘God and the Angels are constantly  guiding and protecting each one of you against destroying the essence of  your being, your spirit and soul. They have brought you to where you  are now and it is they who are showing you this. If you understand their  message, reach out for them and ask for their assistance. Upon request  they are ready to show any one of you how, with the help of your own  Christ Self, you can redeem yourself and make good where previously you  transgressed against those around you. They will never lead you astray,  so trust them implicitly. Pay attention to what they may be telling you  through your inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, about  the next step on your journey of recovering from the darkness of being  ignorant of God’s true nature and your own. This is sure to cure you of  the nonsense of fearing God, so you can start loving Him/Her instead.  Once you understand who and what God really is, nothing will ever stop  you from doing so with every fibre of your being.’

From a new part of my jottings in preparation about
‘Leaving Behind Addictions Through Awareness’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

At the beginning of the Aquarian Age we  are discovering a new type of religion that is no longer purely of the  mind, but rises to the surface of our conscious awareness from the wise  one or living God within who, for a long time merely in seed form,  dwells in every human being’s heart. The best definition of the  religions that to this day exist in our world that’s come my way to date  was in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna  Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of  this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers  him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the  priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the  Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I  may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am  not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t  you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your  colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this  frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers?  Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an  awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a  fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive  ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a  concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to  offer me?’

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God is hard to describe in mere earthly  terms, but I will try. To me, God is something infinitely more sacred  and holy, a power much greater, higher and more enlightened that is  radiant with the true meaning of light, compassion and love than the  teachings of the old religions of our world could ever convey. With  their lack of understanding for the true purpose and meaning of Earth  life and the esoteric background of their own teachings, all too  frequently the Ancient Teachings, which messengers from the higher and  highest levels of life from time to time brought to humankind, were  misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes this happened – as it does  in many places to this day – intentionally for the purpose of  manipulating the masses into obedience and submission to satisfy the  lust for power of those in charge. In many such distortions were  necessary because that was all our race could comprehend at the time  when a new part of God’s wisdom and truth was given to our world.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

The Lebanese/American mystic, poet and  writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931, wrote in ‘Kahlil the Heretic’: ‘The  true light is that which emanates from within humankind; it reveals the  secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with  life. Truth is like the stars; it does not appear except from behind the  obscurity of the night of the darkness of ignorance. Truth is like all  beautiful things in the world; it does not disclose its desirability  except to those who first feel and suffer at the hands of falsehood.  Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our everyday  life and share with people the same kind of happiness and share it with  the people so that they may find it, too. . . This is the truth I have  learnt from the teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

To paraphrase the  Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC: ‘To say of what is, that it is –  and of what is not, that it is not. That’s what speaking the truth  means to me.’

From ‘Who Or What Is God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘When we honestly ask ourselves which  people in our lives mean the most to us, we often find that it is those  who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or cures, have chosen  rather to share our pain and touch our wounds with a warm and tender  hand. The friend who can be silent with us in a moment of despair or  confusion, who can stay with us in an hour of grief and bereavement, who  can tolerate not knowing, not curing, not healing and face with us the  reality of our powerlessness, that is a friend who cares.’ 

From Henri J.M. Nouwen 
‘The Road to Daybreak – A Spiritual Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As we all know, seeing is believing and  that is how the Universe in its infinite kindness and wisdom is  constantly providing me with evidence that numerology and astrology  work. My experience has shown that they function at their best when used  together. To me numerology and Western traditional Astrology are twin  subjects that cannot be separated from each other, as one explains the  meaning of the other. More than anything else these two, used in tandem,  are helping me to unravel the deepest mysteries of the Universe and the  processes of Creation. Because of this I am gaining an ever better  understanding of the forces of life that are constantly at work in the  spiritual background of our earthly existence. Without these powers  there would be no life anywhere, not merely on our planet.

From ‘The Holy Trinity’

‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To my mind, nothing like astrology and  numerology explains the highly complex concepts of the Divine and the  processes of creation, especially those that were at work at the very  beginning, in such easily understood terminology. Let me give you a few  examples. In numerology the one represents the first impulse of  Creation, the masculine God, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky  above us, the power aspect of the Divine. Number 1 = the Sun, planetary  ruler of Leo. The two is the second impulse, the feminine Goddess, its  counterpart, whose symbol is the Moon. Number 2 = the Moon, planetary  ruler of Cancer. These two aspects of the Divinity join forces in the  three. 1 + 2 = 3. Number 3 = Jupiter, ruler of Sagittarius and co-ruler  of Pisces, together with the dreamy and other-worldly Neptune. Both  signs are symbolisms for the Divine realms responsible for the  development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. 

From ‘The Holy Trinity’

‘Excursions Into Numerology’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

He who smashes his car on speed bumps arrives at the red light first.


----------



## Aquarius

For a better understanding of the Divine  realms’ symbolisms we need to reach out a bit further. Jupiter stands  for the principles of harmony, law and philosophical beliefs. The  Sagittarian evolutionary pathway first takes us human souls, in the  course of our earliest explorations of Earth life, into the exploration –  alternately at the giving and receiving end – of religious bigotry,  discordant and dogmatic beliefs, disharmony and injustice. At that stage  of our development we are as yet unable to peer beyond the end of our  nose and we fail to recognise the validity of other faiths and  denominations. And because we are by nature quarrelsomeness creatures,  at any moment we are ready to go to battle with those who disagree with  our beliefs. We are greedy people with immoral behaviour patterns with a  constant craving for pleasure and seeking satisfaction of our earthly  desires and urges, and our outlook on life is still a completely  materialistic one.

However, after many lifetimes of wallowing in  the misery of this kind of existence we reach the evolutionary point  when its demands have been satisfied. Now the behaviour we ourselves  once displayed returns to us in the attitudes and actions of those  around us, among them our nearest and dearest. The Karmic debts we are  creating in this way towards each other are going to keep us chained  together, until every one of the issues has been resolved and put to  rest that stops us from living together in peace and harmony. Round and  round the zodiac we go, one lifetime after another, learning from the  experiences each sign and house can provide for us, and growing through  them.

From ‘The Holy Trinity’

‘Excursions Into Numerology’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In one of the lifetimes spent in  Sagittarius our higher consciousness begins to stir into life and our  Highest or God Self increasingly nudges us towards making the  positive qualities of ever sign our own. This awakens an ever increasing  urge for growth and expansion in us and spend more and more of our  time searching for satisfaction, harmony and justice. Our approach to  life changes into an outgoing, friendly and optimistic one and of simply being a good person. Our inclinations become more  positive and constructive and the sense of moral and social obligations  towards life begins to develop. 

Our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens. Its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet. 

From ‘The Holy Trinity’

‘Excursions Into Numerology’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Abusive relationships are the main  culprits for constantly recharging our world with vibrations of  negativity, jealousy, anger and hatred. That’s why such connections are  particularly badly in need of healing. The suffering they bring is  caused by ignorance, like the rest of every bit of the misery and  distress of our world. Most and maybe all of the anguish of those who  are unhappy about their gender could easily be avoided if they  understood that they themselves once chose who and what they are going  to be in their next earthly lifetime, and where and under what  conditions they will be spending it. 

If those who are affected  by this fail to learn about this before their present earthly sojourn  has run its course, they are in serious danger of throwing away a whole  lifetime that, instead of being a deeply unhappy and frustrated one,  could have been filled with opportunities for first discovering and then  positively and constructively developing the duality of their nature.  With endless patience and love the Universe had it on offer for them,  but not to worry. The failure merely means that the experiences of this  particular lifetime have to be repeated in another one.

If we  reject one aspect of our nature, instead of lovingly accepting and  embracing all of them, no progress is possible for growing into a more  balanced and integrated human being, who lives happily and peacefully  with every part of their being. The gift of another lifetime has been  granted for the purpose of learning how to heal them together, so that  they can begin to co-operate with each other in peace and harmony, the  way they are doing in our Creator, God and Goddess. Anyone who holds  onto the past and its experiences is in serious danger of wasting their  present lifetime. In that case, a repetition will be required in the  hope that this time round the spirit/soul’s message will succeed to seep  into the consciousness of its earthly counterpart to help it understand  the higher purpose of its present lifetime. When it finally dawns on  the small self that the concerns of the spirit are of far greater  importance than those of its earthly existence, the long overdue  evolutionary step forward has at last been made. 

From ‘Healing Abusive Relationships'

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire  of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful  creative force of all life and humankind’s urgent need for learning  to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the  same creative power that is in God. And that knowledge lays the  instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and learning to control  the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All  who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been  granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use  this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human  soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which  everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of  humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of  spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother  Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start  creating these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus  your thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life by reminding yourself frequently  that you and your world are resting safely in the loving hands of God  and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying the  constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life.

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

At last we and our world have reached  the evolutionary level that Buddhism describes as ‘The latter days of  the law’ and Christianity ‘The second coming’. The idea behind both  concepts is the awakening of the Divine spark of God’s light in all  human hearts. The latter days and the second coming have arrived for  those who have  consciously become aware of their true nature and the  presence of the Universal laws that rule all life throughout the whole  of Creation. Every human soul’s final destination, no matter how low or  humble our position in life at present may still be, is the reunion with  our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life who is the Source of  our being. The only reason why the tale of the Master Jesus’ life once  appeared in our world was to prepare our race for the fact that every  one of us is destined to eventually evolve into a Christed  one, a  spiritual Master like the legendary Jesus, who in truth never  walked  the Earth. 

Some seem to believe that with the coming of the  latter days the law of Karma will cease to exist, but that could not be  further from the truth. The Universal laws never change. To my mind, the  latter days of the law would be more appropriately described as ‘the  latter days of the human ignorance of the law and the end of their  misbehaviour.’ No-one can revoke Cosmic Laws. But even if it were  possible, what wiser, kinder and more loving laws could there be other  than the ones we have now? For example, the law of Karma sees to it  that, when certain conditions have been fulfilled, i.e. we have redeemed  ourselves, our slate is wiped clean and we are allowed a fresh  beginning. Equipped with our increased understanding and the wisdom we  have gathered along the way we are then ready to be released into the  exploration of the higher and, in the fullness of time, the highest  levels of life. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Nobody in their right senses could wish  to change the law that ensures that everything returns to its source and  that therefore nothing in the whole of Creation can ever get truly  lost. It is this law that constantly draws and guides every one of God’s  children of the Earth back towards their true home and the awareness of  our real nature. In the process of learning to distinguish between good  and evil it is this law and the guidance of our Highest Self who in the  long course of our evolution helps every soul to find its own way out  of the holes we once dug for ourselves. To avoid digging more of them  from this moment onwards, all we have to do is familiarise ourselves  with how the law of Karma expresses itself throughout the whole of Creation, including our own life and that of our whole world.

The  last day of the law will have arrived as soon as the slowest one of us  has learnt to send nothing but good in thought, word and deed into our  world. This will not literally be the last day of the law but of the  times when the law could do nothing but return our own evildoings from  previous lifetimes and present them to us in this one, whilst offering  us opportunities for doing better. When we give of the best and holiest  that is in us, the only things that can return to us is more of the  same. And this it will do in such rich measure that we shall have enough  to share with all who are in need of it. That is how the last day of  the law is going to bring an end to all suffering and pain on the Earth  plane. And that can only come about through everybody’s own efforts at  acting on the spiritual knowledge that is increasingly flowing into our  world, not merely reading and then forgetting about it. 

The more  each one of us makes a conscious effort to give of their best and  create nothing but good Karma for us and our world, the more the Cosmic  laws will reward us by returning the same to us, until finally nothing  but good can come back to us and our whole world. And that, my beloved  friends, will be the natural end of the expressions of the law the way  we once knew it. No longer will there be any need for our individual  souls and the soul of our world to grow through pain and suffering, the  way it did in the past. Everyone’s soul energies and those of our world  will expand through joy and love instead.

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To my mind, the best way of studying  astrology is with hindsight and looking back at how the energies of the  planets have been affecting us and our world in times gone by. This  reveals that there really is a great plan of life and that it has always  unfolded the way it should. There is no doubt in my mind that it will  continue to do so forever. As the chapters of  this part of my jottings  unfold before you like a vast cosmic flower, you will be able to see for  yourself that there really is a great plan of life that was carefully  and lovingly designed by our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and then quite literally written in the stars. The same is true  for every human being’s birthchart. Each one is God’s miniature plan for  that particular child of the Earth. Even though it covers only one  lifetime, it clearly shows how every human life is a microcosm of the  macrocosm. 

In the course of several years chapter after chapter  of this part of my jottings slowly came into being and I felt ever more  strongly that the book of life was opening before me, to show me that  there really is a great plan of life and how it has always been  unfolding. This part of my work, probably more than any other, proves to  me that we and our world have always rested safely and forever will do  so in the hands of our Creator, the Father/Mother of all life. S/He is  the Great designer and architect of life and the Angels are in charge of  and responsible for the execution of the great plan.

From ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

You can only knit with the wool you have. And no, spaghetti doesn't count.


----------



## Aquarius

Love and friendship with all life are  God’s true nature and our own. This is a love that gives of itself  freely and willingly to all Its creations. It asks for nothing in return  and from the moment of its emergence from the heartmind of God, every  soul is accompanied by this love. This is the only truly caring friend  who never leaves us and will stay with us forever. Thick and thin, good  and evil alike are jointly experienced by the small earthly self and its  Heavenly companion, who has always been there for it and forever will  be. Ready to be called upon at any time, it has shown us the way through  all our past adventures. It is with us in the present and will safely  guide us through the explorations that are yet to come. Each time we act  as a truly caring friend towards someone, God’s kingdom on the Earth is  newly established. 

Friendships of this nature are of particularly great value in times of coping with the loss of loved  ones. They truly are gifts from the Universe, but they have to be  earned before they can be given. If we can play this role for someone,  maybe many, the Universal laws ensure that we too shall find at least  one of these comforting presences, whenever we are in need of it  ourselves.

Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
For the gift of every one of our relationships.
Dwelling in the conscious awareness of our oneness 
With You and the whole of Your Creation, 
Help us to lift each one of our relationships, 
Especially the most difficult ones, onto ever higher levels of
Friendship and total and unconditional love,
So that we may become ever more like You.

In the name of love we ask this.
Amen

From ‘The Alchemy Of Love’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The final evolutionary goal of each one  of us is to become ever more God-like by learning to love the way our  Divine Father/Mother loves us, i.e. totally, unconditionally and  impersonally.  The Bible tells us: ‘Love your neighbour, as you love  yourself!’ To my mind, this does imply the need for loving and  respecting ourselves as the precious and unique creatures every one of  us truly is. We are magnetic beings who attract into their orbit that  which we ourselves are; everything begins and ends with us. That is why,  before we can attract some love into our lives, we first have to become  loving ourselves. If we wish to be respected by those around us, we  must first learn to respect and appreciate ourselves. 

Learning  to God’s way is the most natural thing for those born into the signs  ruled by Venus, earthy Taurus and airy Libra. Librans are in love with  love and the willingness to love for its own sake is a vital part of  their journey through their present lifetime. Romantic and idealistic in  matters of love, inexperienced souls may ceaselessly search for that  elusive ideal love mentioned earlier to come into their lives. Quickly  dropping each one that does not fulfil this requirement, off they go in  search of another, which may soon provide them with the next  disappointment. 

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Whatever the soul’s age may be, in Libra  it dreams of a love that is capable of lifting itself above the earthly  passions it is likely to have savoured to its heart’s content in earthy  and sensual Taurus. Having reached Libra, the air sign, yearnings begin  to stir in us for a higher more idealistic connection with a partner  who knows and responds to our needs and wishes intuitively. It dreams in  which the lovers use the power of thought to communicate and express  their love for each other on a higher level. For a very long time in its  development the soul has no idea what it truly is seeking, namely the  elevated spiritual love that Earthlings can only find by attuning  themselves to and reaching their final destiny of becoming one again  with the Highest and Its mind. 

All along the soul has been aware  of the need for this reunion; that’s why it nudges its earthly  counterpart to look for this kind of love on the Earth plane. The  earthly self, failing to understand the messages of its soul, may have  to wander for a very long time from one disappointment to another, until  it learns from its own experiences that such a love cannot and is not  meant to be found in its earthly companions. Realising this does not  stop it from longing ever more strongly for it. On and on the soul  wanders, dedicated to its odyssey of searching for its great love.  Lifetime after lifetime, in some of them as a woman and others as a man,  and as it gets older and more experienced also in other cultures and  civilisations. 

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Having grown wiser through its own  experiences it eventually dawns on the earthly self that if it wishes to  solve its love problems, it must become more loving itself and start  giving of itself without expecting anything in return – a tall order for  one who is as selfish as all human beings initially are. Throughout  their meanderings every soul’s earthly self’s selfishness creates  problems in many of its relationships. When the going gets too tough in  some of them, while the soul is still young, it may try to leave its  problems behind by abandoning them. If need be, such souls may go as far  as taking things into their own hands and putting an end to their  present lifetime. Little do they know that all unresolved issues in  every one of their relationships must be tackled again and again in  coming lifetimes. This has to continue until satisfactory solutions have  been found by the parties involved and they have made peace.

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For every soul comes the moment when it  knows intuitively that during its times on the Earth plane the love of  its dreams can only be found through re-establishing its inner  connection with God. The wise ones in charge of us know only too well  the pitfalls of love; they look upon us with kindness and understanding,  ever ready to forgive and spur us on to new learning. When two souls  first meet and get involved with each other, they may well swear eternal  love to each other and even mean what they are saying. The Angels and  Masters forgive us whenever lovers fall out with each other and go off  in search of a new love to come into their lives. 

Better than  anyone else they appreciate that loving God’s way requires human souls  to find a different approach to life and is difficult indeed. Only in  rare moments can our love approach anything like the greatness of Divine  love. Total and unconditional, it is so pure that it can lift us and  our whole world up and help them both, at the same time, to rise above  the physical aspects of lovemaking – necessary though they are for the  process of procreation. God’s love is steadfast and faithful; loyal and  true in all Eternity; never wavering and fluctuating. No matter what may  ever happen and try to come between It and the object of Its love, it  keeps on sheltering, protecting, nurturing us and keeping us safe. 

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The more times a soul has been recycled  and the more highly it therefore has become evolved, the stronger the  pull of the Highest Self grows. This eventually leads every soul back  into claiming its birthright and fulfilling its final destination in the  loving union and sacred marriage with the One. Yet, even in their  present lifetime this may only manifest itself as they get older and  they have been through the mill of many kinds of suffering that have  helped to cleanse their consciousness. This process continues until the  soul’s energies have been sufficiently purified that the sacred merger  between it and the Divine can take place. Not often found in human  marriages, the one with the Divine brings healing and peace to the  individual soul and – through it – to the soul of our world and by  extension to that of the whole of Creation.

We bear the wounds and scars of furious battle, my soul and I.
But now we walk in quiet peace, hand in hand with our Highest Self.
Having gathered together the scattered pieces of our being,
We are whole and healed, once more.
The evolutionary circle closes and the twin serpents of the dual forces
Of Creation, Highest and lowest, masculine and feminine,
Who once were opposed to each other are now working together harmoniously.
Winding round the Caduceus, they are the serpents of wisdom and healing.

Under the protection of the pyramid shaped rainbow
Of the long promised land of plenty my soul and I are coming home, 
And humankind’s highest ideals, hopes and dreams
Are finding fulfilment at last.
Crowned by gentle Venus and the victory of a love that never left us,
We have survived the might of selfish seeking
And the downward pull of our earthly self.
Having found the gift of a renewed understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
A new morning’s soft forgiveness is dawning for humankind and its world.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Sun In Libra’

‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The book ‘Anam Cara’ by John O’Donohue  is of particular interest for those who are searching for a soul mate.  In his prologue the author explains: ‘The Celtic understanding of  friendship found its inspiration and culmination in the sublime notion  of the ‘Anam Cara’. Anam is the Gaelic word for soul; cara is the word  for friend. So ‘Anam Cara’ means soul friend. The anam cara was a person  to whom you could reveal the hidden intimacies of your life. This  friendship was an act of recognition and belonging. When you had an anam  Cara, your friendship cut across all convention and category. You were  joined in an ancient and eternal way with the friend of your soul.’

To  this he adds in the chapter ‘Love as Ancient Recognition’: ‘Real  friendship or love is not manufactured or achieved. Friendship is always  an act of recognition. This metaphor of friendship can be grounded in  the clay nature of the human body. When you find the person you love, an  act of ancient recognition brings you together. It is as if millions of  years before the silence of nature broke, his or her clay and your clay  lay side by side. Then, in the turning of the seasons, your one clay  divided and separated. You began to rise as distinct clay forms, each  housing a different individuality and destiny. Without even knowing it,  your secret memory mourned your loss of each other. While your clay  selves wandered for thousands of years through the Universe, your  longing for each other never faded. This metaphor explains [tries to  render an explanation] how in the [first] moment of friendship, two  souls suddenly recognise each other. 

‘It could be a meeting in  the street, or at a party, a lecture or just a simple, banal  introduction, then, suddenly there is the flash of recognition and the  embers of kinship of ancient knowing. Love opens the door of ancient  recognition. You enter. You come home to each other, at last. As  Euripides says: ‘Two friends, one soul.’’ Words in square brackets have  been added in the hope that they will help to clarify the quote’s  meaning.

To shed some more light into this, an Irish speaking  friend of mine added the following interesting comment. ‘The word ‘Anam’  in Irish has another much more frequently used meaning, which is simply  ‘Name.’ Therefore, the first question you are ever likely to ask an  Irish person in Irish is: ‘Cad is anam duit?’ Its modern and surface  meaning is ‘What is your name?’ However, the deeper felt underlying  question it contains is: ‘What is the Soul that you have on you?’ ‘Duit’  literally means ‘on you’.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## ChloeRose

Aquarius said:


> This thread aims to bring a daily thought that will hopefully inspire those who, like me, are struggling on their pathway of coming to terms with their earthly existence. If you have anything of this nature, please share it with us here. I shall be glad to add it to my collection.
> *
> Thought For Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Marie Curie, 1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing  in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to  understand more, so that we may fear less.’ And as Albert Einstein,  1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’  You can be sure that it does not come from reading books alone. You may  know something because you have read about it somewhere and still be a  long way from understanding it. So, how does one find understanding? It  grows quite naturally and organically within us when we just live our  lives and move ever forwards, being mindfully present during all our  experiences, making sure to feel our feelings and listen to the inner  guidance we receive through them. That no doubt is why Søren  Kierkegaard, 1813-1855, concluded: ‘Life can only be understood  backwards, but it must be lived forwards.’
> 
> From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​


"  

“If you have a choice between being right and being kind, choose kind." by Dr. Dyer

Something I always try to keep in mind.


----------



## Aquarius

ChloeRose said:


> "  “If you have a choice between being right and being kind, choose kind." by Dr. Dyer



A German folk wisdom says: 'Der Kluegere gibt nach,' meaning 'The wise one gives in.' And that's been my motto for a long, long time.


----------



## Aquarius

To my mind, O’Donohue’s interpretation  of the meaning of soul friends in his book ‘Anam Cara’, mentioned in my  previous 'Thought For Today', was a valiant attempt by a Catholic  priest, with his religion’s lack of understanding of the spiritual  background of life, at finding an explanation of what up to now had to  remain inexplicable. There is some truth in what he writes, but I  believe that ever since coming away from God, the missing part our soul  has eternally been searching for is not another person but the other  part of us – our own inner woman or man. All the lovers we ever did  embrace in the course of many lifetimes could only ever be outer  manifestations of the God and Goddess, who had to wait along time before  they could come consciously alive within us. 

S/he is the dream  lover we are all yearning to meet, the one being in the whole of  Creation who really knows and understands all our deepest, innermost  needs; who is always there for us and who will never leave us, in all  Eternity. This lover is now waiting to fully become one again with each  one, the inner Teacher, Healer, Master and Guru, who does have our best  at heart. It is the all-wise, all knowing and all-loving being, in whom  we have every reason to trust implicitly, for It will never lead us  astray. It is longing to be fully reunited with us, as much as we have  always been yearning for It. It is not meant to be found in another  person, because It is already contained within each one, waiting to come  fully alive again, to take over our whole being.

For as long as  we insist upon looking for the above mentioned qualities in another  human being, our human relationships, even the best, will always remain  unfulfilling and disappointing. They are meant to be that way, because  otherwise we would get lost in the illusion of the other one. But, for  as long as we are still trying to do that, we cannot become whole and  healed again. Happiness can only be found in accepting another for what  they truly are: companions only for a while. They are soul and spirit,  the same as you; they too have to find their own way back to wholeness  and God; waiting to be reconnected and healed together with their own  ideal lover, within. That’s what healing is all about, for to become  whole means to be holy and healed.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Whenever we come together with anyone,  it is because during this lifetime we shall be given opportunities for  working out between us some more of our Karma, as once upon a time in  the world of spirit we agreed to do. And when two souls are meant to  come together as lovers, partners or friends, the sometimes instant  recognition they feel is a signal from their inner guide, who is trying  to help them to come together again. Loving relationships, especially  between soul mates, do not happen by chance, the same as everything. The  same as anything good that comes into our life, they had to be worked  for. If such a relationship comes suddenly into someone’s life, then the  two souls concerned are sure to have worked on and suffered for their  love, during other lifetimes. This then comes back to them on the credit  side of their spiritual account, i.e. Karma, during this lifetime, so  that they can work on their relationship some more.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Goldwriter

I had a thought on mindfulness today. I have always felt that the word is counter-intuitive to nature. In that, when I feel I am practicing what is objective "mindfulness", I feel the correct subjective terminology should be mindlessness. I feel the same way about willingness and willfulness. Reason being, for example, whenever practicing mindfulness, mind is not full at all. It is void of egoic rushing anxiety driven thought. It is feeling bodiness. Bodifulness. If you will. And I may add, willfully, accept. Full of will. As opposed to willingly. Willy nilly. Who wrote the dictionary? You wally. Wallyfullness. And Wallyfoolness. The lot of it. That is all. As you were..


----------



## Aquarius

The implications of this final stage of  our evolution for the societies we live in are as revolutionary as the  earlier overthrow of the traditional order or the ancient patriarchal  revolution once were. Ever more peace will come to our world when,  instead of paying attention to the dictates of external groups,  institutions or ideologies, individuals fully discover and take  possession of their inner centre of authority and analysis, the wise one  or living God within. This enable us to reorganise, control and create a  new life for ourselves by following the instructions that have their  origin in everybody’s own inner source of knowledge. Once we have learnt  to rely on it for its wisdom and truth, we no longer feel the need to  follow other people’s beliefs.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The masculine principle of the living  God within helps us to differentiate the world in which we live, to  discriminate between the different aspects of nature and also to  classify and order. This not only leads us into fully experiencing our  essential individuality, but also into healing together with our God or  Highest Self and, through this, with the whole of life. Although on the  earthly plane we may at times stand utterly alone and we may find  ourselves unsupported by institutions, personal relationships and  ideologies, or by identities of race, sex and class, in truth we are  never alone because on the inner higher and highest levels all life is  one. There is no separation between anything. This realisation brings  the extraordinary and often alarming knowledge that we can look to  no-one and nothing other than to ourselves and nobody except our inner  guidance can supply us with reliable directions and answers in any given  situation.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Why is there so much disappointment in  human relationships? A valuable contribution towards a better  understanding of this comes to us through Luise Eichenbaum and Susie  Orbach in their book ‘What do Women Want?’ Don’t be put off by its  title; this is not a feminist book. A better way of calling it would be  ‘What do women and men want now that the New Age is with us, to help  them live together more happily and harmoniously?’ But then, that would  be far too long.

In the chapter ‘Dependency and Couples’ the  authors come to the conclusion: ‘Showing love, exposing our need and  desire for contact, touches our feelings of dependency. Letting  ourselves feel our wants for another person is a kind of letting go. It  is giving of ourselves. Emotional dependency, needing, wanting and  giving love to another person is the fabric of intimate relationships.  In their emotional lives people are both strong and sensitive. Loving  someone and feeling emotionally vulnerable to them is both effortless  and painstaking. It is the easiest thing in the world and the most  difficult. We long for intimacy and we fear intimacy.

When we are  involved in a relationship, our emotional channel is on fine tuning. We  feel disappointment at the smallest thing. We are so tuned into our  partner psychologically, that their behaviour or even their mood affects  the way we ourselves feel.’

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are in this life to help us learning  how to love wisely, the way God loves us. That’s why everybody needs people  and also someone special in their life to care for, love and appreciate  and who, ideally, return this to us. For a long time in our search for  the right partner it feels as if we were looking for a missing part of  ourselves. However, on the inner level we already are whole and it would  be folly to believe that anyone can make us that way. The only thing we  have to do is get in touch with our inner man/woman and take possession  of him/her. If we are fortunate enough to find someone who feels like  our soul mate or twin flame, it eventually dawns on us that this person  is but an outer manifestation of our inner lover, who is waiting to be  acknowledged by us at last and become our best friend.

From ‘Soul Mates’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Some enchanted evening
You may see a stranger,
you may see a stranger
Across a crowded room
And somehow you know,
You know even then
That somewhere you’ll see her
Again and again.

‘South Pacific’
Rodgers & Hammerstein

​ Have you ever wondered whether there  really is such a thing as love at first sight and if so, why and how it  can be? Yes, it really does exist. Should it ever come your way, accept  it gratefully as a gift from the Universe, which it truly is. It does  not appear in anyone’s life perchance, but only when it has been earned  by two people. 

The likelihood is that in this lifetime two souls are drawn together in  such a manner because, in spite of great obstacles their love had to  overcome in previous lifetimes, they stuck together and loved each other  deeply, sincerely and with great commitment. This has created between  them such a powerful bond of love that it can never be broken by any  force between Heaven and Earth. As a reward, the Universe provides that  when they meet anew in future lifetimes, as surely they will, an almost  irresistible attraction will flow between their two hearts and on a deep  inner soul level there will be an instant and profound recognition.  
From ‘Love At First Sight’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If one or maybe both people at the time  of their fresh encounter is seriously involved in a relationship with  another, the manner in which the resolution of the resulting crisis is  handled reveals better than anything that person’s present spiritual  maturity. Our reaction to difficult situations like these are always the  best gauge for telling the wise ones in charge of us to what a degree  we are succeeding to love truly, wisely and unselfishly, the way our  Father/Mother Creator love us. It reveals how worthy we are of  friendships that are capable of reaching beyond the restrictions of the  Earth plane into the vastness and timelessness of Eternity. 

From ‘Love At First Sight’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Wise ones bear in mind that, even though  they too feel like that at times, other people can never be a missing  part of their earthly self or soul, as on the inner level of life each  one of us is a whole and complete individual in their own right,  masculine and feminine, human and Divine, at the same time. Besides,  there is no point in being disappointed if a relationship that has grown  from a love at first sight refuses to provide you with unadulterated  and never ending peace and bliss. Unfinished business and unresolved  issues between the partners are sure to have been left behind by them in  previous lives, just the same as in all other relationships.

From ‘Love At First Sight’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When love at first sight does not work  out well in the end, it does not take wise ones long to recognise that  the Universe has merely been trying to provide them with unique  opportunities for helping each other. Being aware of the mirror effect,  they make good use of it. Working together on overcoming and resolving  their character flaws and deficiencies, both partner’s chances are great  for succeeding and gradually becoming ever more integrated and whole  beings, each in their own right. Realising that the Earth plane is the  only place where this can be done, thankfully they seize what is on  offer and make the most of it while they can.

From ‘Love At First Sight’

​ ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Marriages are not exactly made in  Heaven, but in the world of spirit on the higher levels of life. Long  before any soul ever makes its appearance in physicality, the whole plan  of the coming lifetime, including the people it is going to get more  intimately involved with, is carefully laid out in the great book of  life. To ensure maximum room for the expansion of our spiritual growth  on the Earth plane, this is done in broad outlines only. Behind the  scenes of life, our God or Highest Self and the Angels plan and prepare  the learning opportunities that are most suited to the requirements of  our present level of development. 

The relationships we are going  to have, to whom we shall get married – if so – and what children will  come through us or whether there will be none this time round. To offer  us as many opportunities for learning and growing, and at the same time  repaying some of our Karmic debts that accumulated in previous  lifetimes, all these things and many more are predestined and prepared  for each one of us with the greatest loving care. Now that we know that  none of these things happen perchance or by coincidence, let’s be  content with our lot and do our best to learn as much as possible from  the experiences the Universe presents to us. This is made easier through  the knowledge that in the fullness of time what we are doing now is  getting us ready for exploring and getting to know the higher aspects of  life. 

From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Human relationships, as difficult and  nauseating as some of them can be or eventually turn into, are a vital  part of every soul’s development because we learn and grow through our  relationships. The best possible evolutionary/spiritual progress can be  achieved when both parties are aware that each one of us is an  individual and unique soul and spirit. Each partner in any kind of  relationship always remains an individual. This does not change when two  people are married to each other and on the same pathway of healing and  improving their relationships, so that even the most difficult ones are  converted into friendships. The further we advance into the Aquarian  Age, the more urgently this is required from all of us. 

This is  especially true for the hardest relationship of all and that is the one  with ourselves. As everything starts with us, if we wish to find  friends, we first have to learn how to be a good friend to others and  that, like any other skill, can only be acquired through constant  practice. And before we can be a good friend to others, we have to learn  how to be our own best friend. Without too much selfishness, we are  required to safeguard and take care of our own needs, wishes and  interests. If we do not respect ourselves and them, how can we expect others to do so? 

From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

True friendships last beyond our earthly  existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us,  should other incarnations become necessary. They will then be part of  our support system. That’s why there is every reason for nurturing our  human relationships and looking after them, right here and now.  Spiritually we benefit greatly when we succeed in transmuting even the  most difficult and traumatic ones into bonds of friendship and love.  True love is an eternal link between two souls that will never extinguish. By the quality of their vibrations they will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they meet again.

From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

From time to time the question arises:  ‘Why is our planet so over-crowded?’ I believe that this, like  everything else in our world, is happening for sound and wise reasons.  At the beginning of a new age, it makes a great deal of sense because in  this way opportunities are created for as many souls as possible to be  on the Earth plane. All of us are here to play our part in the process  of a new age being born from an old one. Mother Earth herself is  presently going through a major transformation and for many of us this  is bringing with it our own spiritual rebirth and an initiation into a  higher level of existence. 
 
From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Birth is always a painful process and  the present spiritual rebirth of our world is no exception. It too is  accompanied by severe labour pains and contortions. Look around you and  see for yourself how just about everybody is struggling with coming to  terms with their lives, their relationship with themselves and others. I  believe this is because many have brought their most ancient and  difficult ones with them into their present lifetime, in the hope that  at last it will be possible to resolve the outstanding issues between  the people involved. 

Without this no-one can move forwards and  upwards on their personal evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why wise  ones make every effort to conduct their lives in harmony with the  Universal laws and willingly respond to any other demands of the new  age. To those who unhesitatingly heed the call of God and the Angels,  opportunities will be offered for mending and healing such relationships and so clearing some of  their most ancient Karmic debts.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Much progress is possible for those in  earthly life when at last they become aware of God’s true nature and  their own, as well as the meaning and higher purpose of their earthly  existence. This brings with it a renewed understanding that all life,  not only that of the Earth, is ruled by Cosmic laws. But until this  happens, humankind’s existence in physicality frequently appears to be  unnecessarily and pointlessly cruel, dark and threatening. Earthly  selves feel lost and lonely and that they have been placed in a cold and  nasty world – and all for what? 

In its state of ignorance of  the spiritual background of life, the pain of life’s sorrows,  limitations and hardships hits the small earthly self hard and it  suffers intensely. This is made worse by sneaking feelings that there is  some kind of an impersonal and unloving providence, who permits bad and  nasty things to happen to people and who inflicts them upon all and  sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason. A certain amount of relief  comes straight away when we find out about the Universal law of Karma  and that because of this law a justice of a very special kind is at work  in every life, and that there is a Divine justice that is so perfect  and fair that it is hard to grasp by humankind’s earthly mind. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Now that we and our world are moving  onto higher levels of consciousness, ever more of us are finding a  renewed understanding of the spiritual background of their existence. However, for  as long as the knowledge that is now coming our way with great abundance  remains merely of the head, it cannot do us any good whatever. If we  wish it to slowly sink into the deeper levels of our consciousness, so  that it can become our spiritual property and ours to keep in all  Eternity, we need to walk our talk and live our truth by constantly  applying our learning to every one of our daily encounters.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are in this life so that we may learn how to  love ourselves and each other the way God loves us, totally and  unconditionally. From love we have come and to love we are returning.  This means that when we love, we understand and that when we understand,  we find it easy to forgive. The more the awareness of our true nature  increases, the easier it becomes to forgive and find compassion for our  own suffering, as well as for those who once hurt and wounded us. 

Forgiveness is essential because its gets the healing process going and  gradually brings peace to our soul. The knowledge that everything that  ever has been in our lives was there purely to teach us something helps  us to shed one of our main false beliefs and that is the notion that  there is such a thing as good or bad fortune. And whether we like it or  not, one way or another, we ourselves once set the wheels in motion for  everything that now is in our lives. Understanding and accepting this  makes forgiving something quite natural.
 
From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As for a large part of our earthly  development we reincarnate one lifetime after another into the same  family groups, it is hardly surprising that there is more Karma waiting  to be dealt with in families than in any other aspect of life. That is  why family situations can be so fraught. The saying: ‘You cannot choose  your family, but you can choose your friends,’ is only true up to a  point. If our family background was an unhappy one, as much as we may  hate this thought now, re-entering Earth life in this family was our  choice. Hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, a long time ago  in the world of spirit, we ourselves decided that they were the people who could provide us with the lessons we most urgently needed. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## ChloeRose

Aquarius said:


> A German folk wisdom says: 'Der Kluegere gibt nach,' meaning 'The wise one gives in.' And that's been my motto for a long, long time.


That's very interesting. Such a difficult task, but what a difference it makes when we are able.


----------



## Aquarius

To this day, far too much suffering is  constantly created in our world through family life – mine is no  exception. And every bit of it, in my view, is due to a lack of  understanding of the roles we are meant to play in each other’s lives.  The living together of people in the close proximity of families, no  matter how splendid their surroundings may be, puts enormous strain on  everybody’s inner resources. In the intimacy of family situations  grating on each other’s nerves is just about inevitable. Even in the  most loving relationships sooner or later it is likely to develop.  Statistics of divorce figures and people living on their own prove the  point and speak for themselves.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Whenever we have to deal with depressed  people, our aura is bombarded and invaded by their negative vibrations.  If we don’t take care and protect ourselves against them, this can make  us feel like they do and drag us into the abyss of depression with them.  In any case, invasions of each other’s privacy and psychic space are  constantly taking place within all families and I believe that psychic  protection is of the essence. If you feel in need of some, please follow the link to  ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’ below and look for the relevant chapter there. 
 
From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As far as unresolved issues in  relationships are concerned, each time we depart from this plane of life  and return to our true home, the world of light, they are not left  behind on the earthly plane. We are going to bring them with us into  every one of our subsequent lifetimes on the Earth, until the  relationship has finally been healed. This can only be done through  finding resolutions for the outstanding issues. The work this requires  can only be carried out in future lifetimes in earthly life. Once we  have been released from the limitations of our most recent one, we  become aware of who and what we are and begin to perceive things more  clearly again. Personal stresses and strains no longer exist in this  world and therefore cannot be worked on. And that highlights the  importance of making every effort to convert all our troublesome  relationships into friendships, right here and now. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The intention behind the challenges  encountered in human connections and the conflicts and tensions arising  from them undoubtedly have always led to much soul growth for all  concerned. But now that ever more of us are reaching spiritual maturity  the Universe is placing the tools for learning how to rise above  difficult situations and for doing better into the hands of those who  are ready to receive them. Without getting to know the true purpose and  the meaning behind our human relationships, nobody has much of a chance  to make any progress on their evolutionary journey.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

For as long as warring parties remain  unaware of what is expected from them, the people on both sides of the  fence are likely to continue with their difficult behaviour patterns.  Because they have become part of their soul memories from previous  lifetimes, they will be carrying these habits forward into each one of  their future earthly sojourns. Until their earthly self wake up from its  spiritual slumber, they can do nothing but continue to endlessly create  increasingly difficult Karmic situations. They will have to be redeemed  and resolved, if not during their present lifetime, then in a future  one. 

As long as at least one of the participating souls in a  dispute of any kind becomes aware of their true nature and takes the  necessary steps to release the other one from their Karmic obligation,  both souls will remain trapped onto the great wheel of Earth life. Tied  to it and each other, unwittingly they will be creating ever more Karmic  chains and shackles for themselves. This is the kind of yoke we have  all carried with us, ever since we entered into our first relationship  with another human being. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> For as long as warring parties remain  unaware of what is expected from them, the people on both sides of the  fence are likely to continue with their difficult behaviour patterns.  Because they have become part of their soul memories from previous  lifetimes, they will be carrying these habits forward into each one of  their future earthly sojourns. Until their earthly self wake up from its  spiritual slumber, they can do nothing but continue to endlessly create  increasingly difficult Karmic situations. They will have to be redeemed  and resolved, if not during their present lifetime, then in a future  one.
> 
> As long as at least one of the participating souls in a  dispute of any kind becomes aware of their true nature and takes the  necessary steps to release the other one from their Karmic obligation,  both souls will remain trapped onto the great wheel of Earth life. Tied  to it and each other, unwittingly they will be creating ever more Karmic  chains and shackles for themselves. This is the kind of yoke we have  all carried with us, ever since we entered into our first relationship  with another human being.
> 
> From ‘Karma In Families’
> 
> ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> ​
> * * *
> ​




I would have said 'As long as the parties are aware only of their own position and fail to take in the other's ...' Awareness of the others position allows discussion and appreciation, even when positions differ completely. Awareness only of one's own position leads directly to conflict


----------



## Aquarius

Setting each other free is sure to be  done much more successfully and rapidly when both parties in thorny  relationships wake up to their true nature and the reason why they are here. Wise ones who freely and willingly get to work on  this formidable task are sure to find that their present lifetime  offers them many opportunities for transforming even their most  difficult relationships into bonds of friendship and mutual respect. By  taking charge of their lives and their destiny and accepting the  responsibilities this brings with it, they themselves will not only be  creating possibilities for balancing the scales of justice, but also for  resolving any issues that had been left unattended in other lifetimes. 

However,  without at least a degree of spiritual awareness there is little chance  of achieving this goal. The key for unlocking its gates, as always, is a  better understanding of what is required from us as earthlings. Our  knowledge then enables us to consciously get to work on all problematic  relationships. And for the wise ones who kneel themselves into this task, there eventually comes the blessed moment when the people involved are setting each other free. 

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Seeing things in terms of causal relationships is a very human way of seeing the world, but it is often not the way the world is. For example a robin catches insects in its beak, but it did not get a beak 'so that' it could catch insects, the beak came, it proved useful, helping the bird rear chicks successfully. It stayed. 

Catching insects is not 'why' the bird has a beak in the sense 'it got a beak so that it could catch insects', although it is the reason the beak was selected for, so in another sense it is 'Why the bird has a beak'. Such semantic confusion often causes people to see causal relationships where they may or may not exist. 
'Why do Robins have beaks?'
"God gave them to them to catch insects with"


----------



## dither

Maybe they just "evolved".

" God gave " is a very contentious issue.


----------



## Aquarius

dither said:


> Maybe they just "evolved".
> 
> " God gave " is a very contentious issue.



And who do you think is the source of the evolutionary forces of life? They don't come from nowhere and have created themselves.


----------



## Aquarius

The German physicist Werner Heisenberg wrote: ‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’

The interpretation of this depends on what the idea of God means to you.

Recommended Reading:
‘Is There A God?’
‘Who Or What Is God?’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

'Beginnings and ends' is another strange idea. Living things have beginnings and ends, at least to their mortal lives, but inanimate objects change and metamorphise without that distinctive moment, of existence coming into being or leaving, on the whole. Nuclear explosions don't fit that, but they don't fit anywhere as far as I am concerned


----------



## Guard Dog

Spend much time listening to this guy, and actually understand what he's saying, and all of a sudden eternity gets a lot longer, and the universe gets much more flexible, but far more permanent.

Also, time, as we humans know it, is nothing more than the occurrence of events. Things happening.

Make everything stand still, photons of light stop moving, atoms stop vibrating, their constituent particles stop orbiting their nuclei, and time has effectively stopped, although the conditions that allow for change and occurrence still exists.

You'd get such a situation if you compress everything that makes up this universe into one small point... until it expands outward again.


Pretty simple, if you can wrap your mind around it. 

Or if you're not afraid to.



G.D.


----------



## Bistango

Hey everyone, I didn't really know whereabouts to put this so I thought I'd put it on here, please let me know if you're aware of a more appropriate place!

This is something i'm writing to try and get my thoughts out. I know i'm not the best writer in the world and this probably isn’t that interesting to read but lemme know your thoughts.

Do you think about death? I do, quite a bit actually. It’s funny because when I think about death, I don’t think about the way I die, be it painful or painless, or the memories I’ve made in my time alive, no, I think about the things I’m leaving behind. By that I don’t mean family and friends, even tho they are two of the most important things in my life, I mean little things, like opportunities never taken, drinks never drank, sentences never spoken. To many people that sounds like regret but I never look at it that way. The things I have and have not done in life have made me the person I am, and will be before my death.

Ha, listen to that, 16 years of age with a lifetime ahead of me, thinking of something that is exactly that, a lifetime ahead of me. Most people don’t think of these things until they are older, but for a 16 year old i’ve had to grow up quite fast, moving hundreds of miles away from my friends and family to chase a career that i'm not even sure I want to do, i’ve found myself in my small room, at 3 in the morning with nothing but that word stuck in my head. Death. 

Anway i’ve gotten a little sidetracked there so let's get back to it. The way I see it is that there are 2 key events in one's life, the day one is born, and the day one dies. In Between those two events is the time in which we define who we are. We can be whatever we want in that time, you can do nothing with your life and live off benefits until you die in a crappy hospital with no one around you, you can make millions and have an incredible life and die in an amazing home with loved ones around you, but at the end of the day, that is what's gonna happen. You’re gonna die and there is nothing you can do about it. 

It is laughable tho don’t you think? The way that we think our lives are significant? I mean yea there have been many significant people in history, MLK, George Washington, fuck even Hitler, but in the over all picture even they are insignificant. Just like me and you, insignificant. No matter what we do, no matter how hard we try, at the end of the day it was all for nothing because even the world will die. Everything will die, and there is not a thing we can do about it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bistango, I think we have all had these thoughts from time to time, but 'Here and now boys, here and now'. That is, we live in the present, so it is the present we should deal with. Past and future are interesting distractions, but it is the here and now that is truly important. Mind you, alone in the middle of the night is probably the most difficult time to realise that


----------



## Aquarius

Bistango said:


> . . . Do you think about death? I do, quite a bit actually. It’s funny because when I think about death, I don’t think about the way I die, be it painful or painless, or the memories I’ve made in my time alive, no, I think about the things I’m leaving behind. By that I don’t mean family and friends, even tho they are two of the most important things in my life, I mean little things, like opportunities never taken, drinks never drank, sentences never spoken. To many people that sounds like regret but I never look at it that way. The things I have and have not done in life have made me the person I am, and will be before my death.
> 
> Ha, listen to that, 16 years of age with a lifetime ahead of me, thinking of something that is exactly that, a lifetime ahead of me. Most people don’t think of these things until they are older, but for a 16 year old i’ve had to grow up quite fast, moving hundreds of miles away from my friends and family to chase a career that i'm not even sure I want to do, i’ve found myself in my small room, at 3 in the morning with nothing but that word stuck in my head. Death. . .



Dear Bistango. It was a very good idea to come to this place for sharing your insights with us. Are you sure you are only sixteen years of age? Your comments reveal such a depth of thought that I get the feeling of having an old experienced spirit and soul in a young body before me. If so, you are likely to understand that in my view, all life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life.

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost.

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all the problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. What's your view?

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Guard Dog

Some day somebody's gonna have to explain to me why so many who should be far too young to have an Existential Crisis seem to be the first to do so.

I wonder if it's always been that way, or if it's just brought on by the current state of the society we live in.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> Some day somebody's gonna have to explain to me why so many who should be far too young to have an Existential Crisis seem to be the first to do so. . .



I believe this is because many old and experienced spirit/souls are reincarnating into our world because they wish to take an active part in the rebirth of humankind and its world and through this taking us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> I believe this is because many old and experienced spirit/souls are reincarnating into our world because they wish to take an active part in the rebirth of humankind and its world and through this taking us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.



Well sugar, that's your opinion and you're certainly welcome to it.

However, I see more physical, tangible reasons behind things being the way they are, and they have nothing to do with spirituality, reincarnation, or "old souls".

...but I doubt very seriously that you'll want to discuss or explore my thoughts on that.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> . . . that's your opinion and you're certainly welcome to it. . .



I have my views of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and you have yours. 

I agree, so let's shake hands and be friends nonetheless.


With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

It is good to know that, because  everything in the whole of Creation always has to balance, we do not  only bring our difficult relationships with us but also some good and  helpful ones, so they can be built upon and further strengthened. True  friendships last beyond this earthly existence. We take them with us  wherever we go and we bring them with us, should another incarnation  become necessary. They will then be part of our support system, so there  is every reason for nurturing our human relationships and looking after  them, right here and now. 

Aiming to transform even our most  difficult and traumatic relationships into bonds of friendship and love  is in our interest and to our advantage, because true love is an eternal  link between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever  and whenever they meet again.

From ‘Karma In Families’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If before God we are all the same and we  all contain everything, the very best and the worst in equal measure,  and if everybody is gifted in the same way, why then don’t we all know  the same things? Why don’t we all think and behave the same way? To be  sure, before God we are all alike and each one of us has been bestowed  with the same abilities and potentialities, but initially they are  present in seed form only. To become ours, they have to be worked with  and developed. And we all perceive matters in different ways because  everybody has reached a degree of evolutionary development that is at  least slightly different from anyone else’s. This makes it possible for  life on Earth to be a school in which all those present at any given  time can simultaneously play the role of teacher and/or pupil for each  other. Hence the need for some of us to be slightly ahead of the others.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

We are children of the Universe,  co-creators with God and young Gods in the making. Every one of the  powers and characteristics of our Divine parents, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, are also in us and because everything was  created by and is of God that means the very best as well as the worst.  All of these characteristics have to be explored and experienced by us, so that we may  become familiar with them and make the beneficial ones our own. Can you  see why life on Earth is such a tough and demanding school? Nothing that  exists here and also in our personal lives was inflicted upon us by  some ancestral curse or outside force – known or unknown. Every bit of  it was created by each one of us ourselves and there are no exceptions  to this.
 
From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

God and the Angels in their infinite  wisdom and foresight help us to bring everything our hearts truly desire  into being, so that we should learn something from the experience and  through it grow in wisdom and understanding. In the course of many  lifetimes each one of us can do this only with the help of their own  experiences. When the lower and lowest aspects of our nature have been  sufficiently explored and understood during the early stages of our  earthly education in the infant, toddler and adolescent classes, we are  ready to leave this part of our development behind for good. We move  onto the higher grades and begin to concentrate on developing the  highest and noblest aspects of our nature. In this way we slowly but  surely become ever more God-like ourselves.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When one studies the lives and times of  those who came before us during other phases of humankind’s evolutionary  development, I believe the right way of looking at what happened to  them is never a question of ‘They did this, that or the other. How  terrible!’ It was not ‘them’ but ‘us’. There only ever was ‘us’, for we –  and by that I mean the likes of you and me – who are among the more  highly evolved souls, are likely to have taken part in many of the  events of bygone days. Lots of those who are presently taking part in  Earth life are very old and experienced souls. In other lifetimes we are  sure to have taken part in some of the most ancient civilisations that  ever existed on the Earth, their habits and religions, their ceremonies  and rituals. For good and evil alike, we carried our load of whatever  trials and tribulations had to be endured by humankind in those days. 

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> When one studies the lives and times of  those who came before us during other phases of humankind’s evolutionary  development, I believe the right way of looking at what happened to  them is never a question of ‘They did this, that or the other. How  terrible!’ It was not ‘them’ but ‘us’. There only ever was ‘us’, for we –  and by that I mean the likes of you and me – who are among the more  highly evolved souls, are likely to have taken part in many of the  events of bygone days. Lots of those who are presently taking part in  Earth life are very old and experienced souls. In other lifetimes we are  sure to have taken part in some of the most ancient civilisations that  ever existed on the Earth, their habits and religions, their ceremonies  and rituals. For good and evil alike, we carried our load of whatever  trials and tribulations had to be endured by humankind in those days.
> 
> From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
> 
> ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
> ​
> * * *
> ​



I Find this hard to reconcile with population figures. Admittedly it is hard to be exact historically, but it would appear the population increased tenfold in the last four hundred years, but maybe only doubled in the four before that. Do you contend that new souls are being created at an exponential rate? If so they would surely vastly outnumber the old ones?


----------



## Aquarius

An interesting questions indeed, dear Oliver. Because the answers to all our questions are known within, why don't you get in touch with your inner guidance through meditating on it and then share the result with us?


----------



## Aquarius

Each one of us is a spark of the Divine  and a child of God. And regardless of anything that happened in past  lifetimes, none of us is some kind of a miserable worm or sinner, as  some to this day would like us to believe human beings are. Each one of  us always has been and forever will be a student in the great University  of God’s Creation, which every so often takes us temporarily into  earthly life, no more and no less. This is an academy where every pupil  is required to go in search of their own wisdom and understanding. And  the motto of this educational establishment is, to paraphrase the words  of Yates: ‘The lighting of a fire and not the filling of a pail.’

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> An interesting questions indeed, dear Oliver. Because the answers to all our questions are known within, why don't you get in touch with your inner guidance through meditating on it and then share the result with us?



Hmm. My initial thoughts were of two ways of viewing it. It is not of the here and now, and in some ways it is irrelevant, the other, that progress is often made by those asking questions, so long as they consider the answers. Then considering the first; yes and no, we should strive to deal with the here and now, but we bring our knowledge and experience of the past, and our future expectations, to bear, in some ways we are not animals.


----------



## Aquarius

Wise ones, whenever someone brings a new  item of spiritual wisdom and truth to their attention, listen carefully  to what their inner guidance has to say about it. It’s responses come  to us through the world of our feelings. If something is right, it feels  right and if something doesn’t fit into their present belief system,  they refuse to stick their heads into the sand ostrich fashion and  pretend that what they are hearing is untrue and a load of nonsense.  Knowing that this does not make any item of information disappear, they  appreciate that it is in the nature of spiritual awakening that any  existing store of beliefs is constantly in need of updating and  expanding. That’s why, during their search for spiritual growth in  wisdom and understanding, they are willing to let go of some – maybe all  – of their long held and often cherished perceptions of what truth is.  They replace them with the fresh concepts, insights and ideas they are  finding whilst progressing on their predestined pathway through life.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Wise ones, whenever someone brings a new  item of spiritual wisdom and truth to their attention, listen carefully  to what their inner guidance has to say about it. It’s responses come  to us through the world of our feelings. If something is right, it feels  right and if something doesn’t fit into their present belief system,  they refuse to stick their heads into the sand ostrich fashion and  pretend that what they are hearing is untrue and a load of nonsense.  Knowing that this does not make any item of information disappear, they  appreciate that it is in the nature of spiritual awakening that any  existing store of beliefs is constantly in need of updating and  expanding. That’s why, during their search for spiritual growth in  wisdom and understanding, they are willing to let go of some – maybe all  – of their long held and often cherished perceptions of what truth is.  They replace them with the fresh concepts, insights and ideas they are  finding whilst progressing on their predestined pathway through life.
> 
> From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
> 
> ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
> ​
> * * *
> ​



I'd go along with that, Einstein's ideas of relativity don't agree at all with 'intuitive' concepts of time and space, I am sure there are many other examples.


----------



## Aquarius

The earthly selves of young and  inexperienced spirit/souls  do not yet know any better than frequently  sticking their heads ostrich fashion into the sand. This is because they  cannot yet tell the importance of new parts of God’s wisdom and truth,  when they are coming their way, and discern that the ones they believe  to be true are outdated and in need of being replaced by fresh insights.  Never mind, it’s all part of the earthly lessons of these youngsters.  When they have matured into spiritual adulthood, they too will  understand. They will then be able to grasp the meaning of the Universal  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, how it has  always affected their own lives and that of the whole of humankind. And  that will help them to realise that certain behaviour rules are valid  for every human being on the Earth plane and that following them is sure  to benefit the spiritual progress of those who live by them greatly.

At  that stage of their development they too will understand that we are  all responsible for ourselves and also our world; that whatever befalls  us in our present existence was brought about by the Karma that was  created by everyone’s own thoughts, words and actions of previous  lifetimes; that everything in our world at present was created by all of  us together; that every one of us is accountable for its present state;  and that’s because of this everybody is expected to do their share of  putting things right and doing their best to make Mother Earth a more  peaceful and harmonious place for all lifeforms she holds in her loving  embrace. 

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Many to this day appear to be unaware that every right they have in this life brings with it a duty. The corollary of this is that every lifetime we are allowed to spend on this planet eventually presents us with the moral obligation of doing our best to look after and care for it. We are here to do everything that is within our power to redeem the damage we once inflicted upon it in this lifetime and countless others before. Every small effort one of us makes is an expression of our gratitude towards Mother Earth for putting up with our  race’s presence, for sharing her abundance with us, for her patience and the hospitality she has always shown us.

 From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When it comes to the things, people and  conditions that are causing us most trouble and heartache in our present  lifetime, forget about looking for scapegoats and blaming others,  especially not God and the Angels or any other unknown force who does  not wish you well. Instead look towards yourself. You are sure to have  created them. Alas, no progress is possible for as long as we unaware of  our true nature and the karmic debts we owe and are paying through any  kind of suffering we have to endure. Looking for the cause of any of our  problems in those around us is a futile exercise that gets us nowhere.  All it can hope to achieve is to stop us from making the evolutionary  growth that potentially is the birthright of every one of God’s children  of the Earth.

This applies particularly to the set of parents  and siblings the Universe in its great wisdom provided for us. They were  carefully chosen by the wise ones in charge of us in the world of  light, long before we emerged into our present lifetime. We agreed with  the suggestions they made because on the one hand the people were  willing to act as our parents. On the other hand their energies, as well  as those of the environment we were going to be born into, were  compatible with the early learning requirements of our present lifetime.  Besides, up to a certain point our future parents’ life lessons were  similar to ours. These things are true even if we came through a long  family line of alcoholics, depressives or people who are suffering from  any other kind of affliction. 

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Let no-one run away with false ideas  about the connections every human being has with their forebears. They  are not the cause of the way we are, our thinking and behaviour patterns  and everything is going to come our way in the course of our present  lifetime. We alone carry the full responsibility for every one of our  character traces and afflictions, be they of a mental, physical or  spiritual nature. And even though it may often seem as if we had  inherited agreeable and disagreeable characteristics, difficulties and  limitations, as well as gifts and talents from those through whom we  came into this life, every part of it created by us and is our own  doing. 

No-one other than we ourselves should be blamed or take  credit for anything. The cross is the most ancient symbol for our  earthly existence that is known to humankind. Every one of us has to  carry theirs on their own shoulders in the form of the earthly  personality that was created by us in the course of many lifetimes. We  brought it with us into the present one, in the hope of being able to  work on improving it. Nobody can do this work for us and that’s how the  Universal law of evolution affects all of us on a personal and also on  the collective level.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

What is a mystic? Well, according to the  Oxford dictionary the word mystic means: ‘a) spiritually allegorical or  symbolic; occult, esoteric; of hidden meaning, mysterious; mysterious  and awe-inspiring. And that b) a mystic is one who seeks, by  contemplation and self-surrender, to obtain union with or absorption  into the Deity, or one who believes in spiritual apprehension of truths  beyond the understanding [of ordinary mortals].’ 

So, there we  have it. If mystics are people who probe into the less known and  mysterious aspects of life, those that have not yet been fully explored  by humankind, then they are probably not as far removed from what  science is doing on a different level of life, than some of our  scientists seem to think. What these people do not yet realise is that  at a certain point mysticism and science converge. They too no doubt  will find this out in the fullness of time. And when the two aspects  eventually come together and officially join forces, even greater  progress will be possible in the understanding of the scientific working  of God’s Creation than in the past. This is what happened through the  efforts of people like Darwin, Newton and Einstein – to name but three –  when they acted as channels for the wisdom of the Divine and brought it  down to the Earth for the benefit of all.

From ‘The Mystic And Seeker’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If he had not been a mystic and seeker,  why else would Einstein have spoken of ‘that Cosmic religious feeling’  he experienced whilst contemplating the underlying order of the physical  Universe? Enlightened people like him have always appeared in our world  from time to time, so they could be used as channels of the Divine to  light the way and ensure humankind’s scientific progress, in spite of  any kind of opposition – no matter how powerful it may have been at the  time.

Some believe that there are two different types of science,  a spiritual and a mundane one, one of which is superior to the other,  but that at some stage the two will come together. In my view, they  already are one and always have been. All any of our scientists could  ever do was grapple with and search for a better understanding of God’s  Creation and the laws that rule all life within them. Whether any  scientist is as yet aware of this or not, from its earliest beginnings  those involved in science could only wrestle with unravelling the  mysteries of the Cosmos, trying to explain them to themselves and then  to the rest of us. 

From ‘The Mystic And Seeker’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *






​


----------



## bazz cargo

How do you bend nothing?


----------



## PiP

bazz cargo said:


> How do you bend nothing?



Bending the truth?


----------



## Guard Dog

PiP said:


> Bending the truth?



Or bending your mind to a particular task...




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

PiP said:


> Bending the truth?



One can soon tell when someone is bending the truth if one pays attention to one's inner guidance to discern between truths and untruths.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> One can soon tell when someone is bending the truth if one pays attention to one's inner guidance to discern between truths and untruths.



The problem is, a partial truth isn't an untruth... it's just incomplete.

And I can tell you from personal experience, that even that 'internal guidance' can take far too long getting a person to the entirety of it.

...and given the fact that all decisions are made based on inadequate information anyway, *shrug*.




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Until a scientist has woken up to the  awareness of God’s true nature and their own, which every human being  does in the fullness of time, the success of their scientific endeavours  is likely to remain restricted. For as long as the masculine and  feminine aspects of our nature are detached from each other, we have  difficulties to perceive  our world for what it truly is. It’s  impossible to recognise the part we are playing at all times as a humble  receiver/transmitter station for the wisdom of the Divine. I believe  that in due course even the last one of our scientists will wake up from  their spiritual slumbers and evolve into a mystic and seeker. At that  point they too will let go of their cherished false beliefs, prejudices  and pre-conceived ideas that to this day abound in the individual and  collective consciousness of our world, which at present are holding some  of our scientists back from fulfilling their highest potential.
 
From ‘The Mystic And Seeker’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

In my view, it is unlikely that any  major scientific breakthrough will ever be given through one of our  present day scientists for as long as they insist on playing the part of  ‘pop-star scientist’. They too one day will wake up from their  spiritual slumber and realise that, as James Allen put it: ‘The greatest  achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the  acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a  waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.’ For them  too the time will then have come to do their share of manifesting God’s  dream for humankind on the Earth plane, and they may wish to follow  Henry Van Dyke’s advice, doing their best so God and the Angels can do  the rest: ‘Use what talents you possess. The woods would be very silent  if no birds sang there except those that sang best.’

From ‘The Mystic And Seeker’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Those 'Pop star scientists' mostly reiterate other people's science. To come up with something innovative it is usually necessary to do a lot of tedious hard work first, this exposes the 'imperfections' that don't fit the existing theory and gives you something to work on to look for a more inclusive theory that will account for them also. I believe actual popstars often work very hard to achieve their position, but I am not sure that sort of long term application is really the thing as far as 'Pop star scientists' are concerned.


----------



## Guard Dog

I personally don't understand how anyone can be so arrogant as to fixate on any one view or "path", since there are so many possibilities, and the fact that no one knows for sure what the truth actually is concerning any of it.

Especially given that no one can.

Belief or faith have no impact on anything, other than the way a person behaves or allows themselves to view the world, after all.

And an open mind will gather more evidence as to what the truth may actually be than a closed or narrow one ever will.

...which is why I have so little time for fanatics, or those obsessed with just one view.

I want to see the whole picture, not just someone's favorite or preferred piece of the puzzle.




G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have no objection to people being certain of the truth of their beliefs, it probably brings considerable comfort and security which allows them to lead a better life. what I do object to is when they then try to foist those ideas on others. Even evangelising is not that unreasonable, but they end up burning people for heresy, or just making life really difficult, like refusing to trade because people have a different religion, making them live in a ghetto, all that sort of stuff. Believe what you want, but don't let it stop you treating other people as proper human beings.


----------



## Guard Dog

By the way, Olly; for as much as I agree with your post, in it's essence... I'll never tolerate evangelistic fanatics.

They offer one war I don't mind taking up.




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

The German physicist Werner Heisenberg  wrote: ‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences will turn you  into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’ And the way you interpret his words depends on what the concept of God means to you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’

* * *

​


----------



## Guard Dog

Jimmy Buffett - Fruitcakes

[Chorus:]
Fruitcakes in the kitchen
Fruitcakes on the street
Struttin' naked through the cross walk
In the middle of the week

Half baked cookies in the oven
Half baked people on the bus
There's a little bit of fruitcake left in everyone of us

Paradise - Lost and found
Paradise - take a look around

I was out in California
Where I hear they have it all
They got riots, fires and mud slides
They got sushi in the mall
Water bars and Brontosaurs
Chinese modern lust
Shake and bake life with the quake
The secret's in the crust

[Chorus]

We lost our Martian rocket ship
The high paid spokesman said
Looks like that silly rocket ship
Has lost it's cone-shaped head

We spent ninety jillion dollars
Tryin' to get a look at Mars
I hear universal laughter
Ringing out among the stars

Fruitcakes in the galaxy
Fruitcakes on the Earth
Strut naked towards eternity
We've been that way since birth

Half baked cookies in the oven
Half baked people on the bus
There's a little bit of fruitcake left in everyone of us

Religion, religion.
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa

Where's the church, who took the steeple
*Religion's in the hands of some crazy ass people*
Television preachers with bad hair and dimples
The God's honest truth is it's not that simple

It's the Buddhist in you, it's the pagan in me
It's the Muslim in him, she's Catholic ain't she?
It's that born again look, it's the wasp and the Jew
Tell me what's goin on, I ain't got a clue

Here come the big ones - Relationships -
We all got 'em, we all want 'em. What do we do with'em?
Here we go I'll tell ya

She said you've got to do your fair share
Now cough up half the rent
I treat my body like a temple
You treat yours like a tent

But the right word at the right time
May get me a little hug
That's the difference between lightning
And a harmless lightning bug

Fruitcakes in the kitchen
Fruitcakes on the street
Struttin' naked through the cross walk
In the middle of the week

Half baked cookies in the oven
Half baked people on the bus
There's a little bit of fruitcake left in everyone of us

The future, Captain's log, Star date 2000 and somethin'

We're seven years from the millennium
That's a science fiction fact
Stanley Kubrick and his buddy Hal
Now don't look that abstract

So I'll put on my Bob Marley tape
And practice what I preach
Get Ja lost in the reggae mon
As I walk along the beach

Stay in touch with my insanity
Really is the only way
It's a jungle out there kiddies
Have a very fruitful day

​

I think that pretty well sums it up.
( And yeah, the song dates it's self with that line about the millennium. )




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Being thoroughly fed up with the  deviousness and deception, lying and cheating of the Piscean Age has  prepared us and our world to seek a better understanding of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth by re-establishing our direct connection with our  Creator through our inner guidance by the living God within. The  knowledge that comes to us from there is not of the kind that can be  imbibed by book-learning alone. Because spiritual wisdom and  understanding is a constantly expanding living organism, it is  impossible to find God’s ultimate truth in any kind of book, as by the  time of its appearance it is likely to be outdated already. And as on  top of this, everyone’s perception of truth varies slightly from  everybody else’s, clearly it is best to set off in search of our own  truth. 

In prayers, meditations and quiet reflections our  consciousness tunes itself like a transmitter/receiver station – which  in truth it is – into the wavelengths of the Highest. Through regularly  entering into the silence within, God’s sacred understanding of things  begins to reveal itself to us. This truth is so elusive that it is  almost impossible to capture and describe in words. We need to break  through the limitations of our minds and the many false perceptions of  our small earthly self, so that we can become one with the Universal  wisdom of the Great Mother and the Cosmic intelligence of the Great  Father. They alone can take us into their knowingness, which is very hard to express in earthly terms and languages. 

From ‘Each Searching For Their Own Truth’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When one looks back over the centuries  and millennia and watches humankind’s spiritual development, it is not  hard to see that the religions of our world were specifically designed  to stop us from becoming mystics and seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth before the time for doing so had come. Although finding it is  humankind’s birthright and destiny, an enterprise of such vast  proportions could only succeed when sufficient numbers of us and also  our whole world had matured into spiritual adulthood, and when the  Cosmic energies were right, which they are now that we have entered the  Age of Aquarius.

To serve the purpose of keeping us away from too  intimate a relationship with God, of necessity the religions of the  past were organised ones and of the head. In contrast to this, the faith  of the Aquarian Age is of the heart and has nothing to do with  institutions and organisations. It is the kindness and compassion that  is felt in our hearts and souls for the suffering of the whole of  humankind, Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. Our new religion is a deep  and abiding love for our Creator that is accompanied by an unshakeable  trust in His/Her goodness and ability to heal every wound and make all  crooked corners straight for each one of God’s children of the  Earth. 

From ‘Each Searching For Their Own Truth’

‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

At long last, the time has come for each  one of us to do their own work of reconciling, balancing and healing  the polarities and oppositions within them into one. All the different  aspects of our nature, including our human and Divine part, have to be  trained to work together, until they come into the same harmony that is  in our Creator and no longer work against each other, as they have done  in the past and frequently still do. The legend of the Master Jesus in  ‘The Gospel of St. Thomas’ of the Nag Hammadi Library described this  process as follows: ‘When you make the two into one, and when you make  the inner like the outer and the outer like the inner, and the upper  like the lower, and when you make male and female into a single one, so  that the male will not be male nor the female be female ... then you  will enter [the kingdom].’

From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Healing souls is better than healing  physical bodies. This is because healing of the highest order takes  place on a deep inner soul level when the energies of the earthly and  the Divine Highest or God Self mingle to such an extent that they grow  into one. The Jesus legend supplies us with a beautiful description of  how the human physical body becomes ever more imbued with the Divine  energy, until finally its cells and atoms have changed so much that the  two parts of Creation, Heaven and Earth, God and Goddess, become one and  are fully reunited.
  
From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The Universal Christ, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, with the help of  the Angels and Masters of the spirit realm once brought us the Jesus  legend and the message: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life.’ Even  though it was misunderstood for a long time, the meaning of this message  for us and our world always has been: ‘I am the I am. I am as much part  of you as you are part of Me. I am the living God within you, who knows  the way of all things and the answers to all your questions. I am the  truth, the love and the life within you.’ The same voice is now telling  us: ‘Rejoice, beloved children of the Earth, for at present ever more of  you are waking up into the awareness of their true nature and Mine.  This helps them to realise that in truth they are a spark of Me and that  the essence of their being is spirit and soul and therefore eternal and  immortal like Me.’ 

From ‘Santa’s Retirement’

‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the American journalist  Charles Bishop Kuralt, 1934-1997: ‘It’s beneficial for our individual  and collective mental and spiritual wellbeing to remind ourselves  frequently that our whole world is not in flames and that there are  people in our world besides politicians, entertainers and criminals, who  are doing good things.’ And that’s how many small people in many small  places doing small things can and indeed do change our world. I am  convinced that there is much more goodness than evil in our world. It’s  just that most of us prefer to do good things quietly in the background  and therefore draw little attention. But even if not many in our world  can see it, God and the Angels most certainly do.

From ‘Santa’s Retirement’

‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I am convinced that there is much more goodness than evil in our world.



I agree, I think there is actually very little real evil. People do bad things, but their reasons for doing them are not usually evil, they are doing the best they can at the time, for example they do not steal to deprive others, but to obtain something they think they need. People whose basic motivation is vicious or evil are very rare, even when their actions appear to show otherwise.


----------



## Aquarius

The following is the essence of a  message of hope and encouragement from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides with the title ‘Keep On Keeping On’ that appeared in Stella  Polaris August/September 2015: ‘It is with love and joy in our hearts  that we are coming to you today to tell you of some of the truths that  are vital for your happiness in this lifetime and beyond. We too once  walked the road you are presently treading. Because of this we are  familiar with the sorrows and difficulties of living in a physical body  that is as yet unawakened to the beauty and wonder of our world, the  spirit realms. 

‘We are aware of how hard earthly life can be for  those who do not yet know about its spiritual background and the  presence of spirit guides and helpers who love and care for you, just  because you are. This lack of spiritual knowledge makes it very  difficult to grasp that the life you have been given is basically a good  one. Trusting that the love of the Great White Spirit and that His/Her  loving arms have always been wrapped around you, is almost impossible in  that state. But it becomes easier when you comprehend that every one of  your earthly experiences serves a wise higher purpose. Because we know  the sorrows, disappointments and hardships of life in physicality only  too well, we are joining you here. Our only motivation is a great  longing in our hearts to provide you with the knowledge of the powers  that are within every human being and therefore also in you. 

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘We, your spirit guides and helpers,  want to tell you about the beautiful states of life that in the fullness  of time are waiting for you and the importance of bringing forth the  best that is within you, because they are the characteristics of your  higher or Christ nature. Even though you may not see any results of your  efforts for quite some time, keep on keeping on. Your ascension of the  spiritual mountain of earthly life is an essential part of God’s plan  for your spiritual development. Your predestined pathway is to reach the  end of your earthly education and that is the top of the mountain. We  are here to provide you with the assistance you need. 

‘Every  religion your world has ever seen is one of the many roads that lead up  this mountain. When at the end of your present earthly sojourn you  return to our world, we shall be welcoming you in our midst. After you  have recovered from the stresses and strains of earthly life and look at  it from our side of the veil, you will probably be as overwhelmed as we  are by the amount of suffering you see. It will occur to you how easily  all of it could be avoided, if only people were aware that every bit of  suffering is the result of someone’s own thinking and behaviour  patterns of the past. You want to go to them and tell them that it is up  to them to change, but alas you will have to tell them that it is not  your job to do this work for them. 

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Watching the news I have a few thoughts.
Why would anyone try and get across the channel in one of those tiny inflatables if they were only trying it on?
Why would the 60 odd million of us feel threatened by two hundred odd people looking for asylum?
Why would the Home secretary make a speech like that about doubting their right to asylum when 50% are granted asylum immediately and half the other 50% on review, surely a man in his position must know that his authorities deem 75% of them as fulfilling the conditions?
When families, with women and children amongst them, are rescued from the channel why are they not treated with sympathy and given succour in a Christian manner?
And in their round up why do the BBC call these people fleeing bombed out cities 'illegal migrants', not refugees?

Another item,
Why tax sugary drinks, then go on to discuss taxing other things with sugar in, why not just stick a tax on sugar at source so the manufacturers pay two or three times as much for it as an ingredient? 

I could go on, my thoughts make me very angry some days.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Change Our World

*_








If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!


Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘We, your spirit friends and helpers,  would love to do the spiritual work for each one of you, but are not  allowed to for in that case none of you earthling would grow in wisdom  and understanding. You are the only ones who can do this, while we from  the spiritual background of life support and encourage you. Our main  role is showing you how to avoid creating further negative Karma and  accumulating karmic debts, and helping you to redeem the ones that still  exist in your spiritual bankbooks. This is done through sending nothing  but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into the  Universe. It really is as simple as that. 

‘There are many groups like ours on this side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from this one. The White Eagle  is a symbol of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, whose  wisdom and truth we are bringing you as best as we ourselves know it.  White Eagle is the collective word for all who are working together for  the benefit and wellbeing of our siblings who are struggling with their  existence as spirit and soul encased in matter. Our groups are on many  different evolutionary levels and working with you is an essential part  of our own development. If you so wish, you can join our beginner’s  group for those who have just completed their earthly education. You can  serve your apprenticeship here, if you so wish. Nobody forces you to do  anything, but when you watch the miseries of the life you have only  just left behind, your heart is likely to melt with compassion and love  and you want to help in some way, the way many of us are doing in this  world.
 
From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Waiting for every human being, who has  got to the end of their earthly education, behind the spiritual mountain  all of you are climbing together is the greater freedom and beauty of  the spirit realm. In due course you will be exploring ever higher levels  of it. Each one of you eventually awaits a heavenly state of life that  is so filled with peace and harmony that it is hard to imagine in your  present state. Ah yes, we can see you thinking: ‘That’s all very well,  but how are we to believe that what you are telling us is the truth. In  any case, how can any of it affect our present-day difficulties and  problems?’ Our role is to point the way towards your goal, because as  soon as your inner vision focuses on it, your outer mental and emotional attitude  towards your companions and the problems of everyday life changes. 

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Someone was talking about the importance of tolerance in one of the threads. There is a bit somewhere that says the virtues are faith, hope and charity, and the greatest of these is charity. Taken at face it may seem strange that charity is rated over faith, 'I don't have any faith, but I gave a fiver to Oxfam, so that's okay'. There is an alternative meaning to charity that is almost synonymous with tolerance. You may disagree that tolerance is the greatest virtue, I will regard you charitably if you do


----------



## Aquarius

‘Spiritually, knowledge is light and the  lack of it is darkness. The wisdom and truth of the Great Mother of all  life is the eternal light and you need its help for working your way  through and over every one of your earthly hurdles and obstacles. Yet,  to enable you to contact this light, the desires and cravings of your  lower earthly nature first have to surrender themselves to the demands  of your higher nature. But human beings frequently find it too difficult  to listen and make the effort to rise in thought above their sad and  traumatic conditions and reach out for the life of our world with its  light and warmth, joy and tranquillity, kindness and peace. In spite of  that, we are always there for you; all you have to do is ask. Without  asking no help can come to you; that is the law. 

‘For those who  have asked and through this are showing their readiness to receive, we  are bringing the truth about God’s nature and your own. We ask you to  look, with love in your heart and soul, towards the higher and highest  realms of life. The more you do this, the more your small difficulties  shrink away, because you know that everything that happens in earthly  life is transient and but a passing phase. With the help and will of God  and the Angels no obstacle is insurmountable and all conditions can be  healed. So do your best, refuse to worry about tomorrow and rest safely  in the knowledge that God and the Angels are doing the rest.

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘What you read in my previous ‘Thought  For Today, is the message of the Jesus legend’s St Matthew 6:25-32:  ‘Therefore I say unto you, be not anxious for your life, what ye shall  eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put  on. Is not the life more than the food and the body than the raiment?  Behold the birds of the Heaven, that they sow not, neither do they reap,  nor gather into barns; and your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are not  ye of much more value than they? And which of you by being anxious can  add one cubit unto the measure of his life? And why are ye anxious  concerning raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow;  they toil not, neither do they spin. Yet I say unto you, that even  Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. But if God  doth so clothe the grass of the field, which to-day is and to-morrow is  cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you? O ye of little  faith!’

‘The people of your planet have difficulties comprehending messages of this nature because  many of them to this day are existing behind a kind of barrier that acts  like a dense fog. Getting rid of it is everyone’s own task, but do not  despair because we are here to help you. The only thing that can  disperse the kind of fog we are talking about here is the light of the  Highest Star, the Universal Christ Spirit, through whom all life is  given. And God’s sacred wisdom and truth are the winds of Heaven that  can blow away everything that is troublesome in your world.

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I visited a big house in Bedfordshire once that had the quote about the lilies of the field not toiling in stone letters around the parapet. Always thought it must have been particularly irksome to the gardeners toiling in the surrounding formal gardens, still, they probably couldn't read.


----------



## Aquarius

‘A light burns within each one of you  that in the course of many earthly lifetimes has been turned down and  grown very dim. You are the only one who can uncover this light and help  it to shine so brightly that ever more of the Earth’s clouds of fog and  darkness are absorbed into it. Every human being has a hidden power  within that can act like the winds of Heaven that sweep your  surroundings until everything ugly and evil, negative and destructive  has been transformed into something good, right and beautiful. That’s  how the conditions of the earthly existence can be moderated and  improved for all lifeforms who are taking part in it.

‘You too  are endowed with this power. By bringing it forth and using it wisely,  eventually the things of Earth that in the past were so stressful will  no longer have any effect on you. When you look at them from the right  perspective, you recognise that they are but passing phases and  someone’s lessons. These Divine powers are unfolding in ever more of  you. You are God’s beloved children of the Earth. And with the knowledge  we are bringing you the Great Father/Mother is placing into the hands  of every one of you the key for unlocking the inner doors to great  happiness. The secret of overcoming the oppressiveness of earthly life  is perceiving them in the right light and knowing that everything is  sure to work out well by the time Mother Earth has been transformed into  a place of beauty, harmony and peace. 

From ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It was right for the tale of Jesus, in  the depths of the patriarchy, to tells us: ‘The Father and I, we are  one.' Yet, for us the time has come to pray: ‘The Great Spirit,  Father/Mother, their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ and I,  we are one.’ The Father, Fire and Air, does all the work and the  Mother, Earth and Water, shapes herself willingly to His desire and  will. The Son/Daughter is the Divine spark in every child of the Earth,  waiting to wake from its slumber and come fully alive in us. It is then  no longer difficult for us to bend our knees freely and willingly before  the Divine Trinity and say: ‘Thy Will, O Great White Spirit, is my will  and my will is Thine. Guide and protect me, please show me the way, now  and forever. Amen.’

From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

‘Healers And Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

With the help of God and the Angels,  every one of us has to work their way through layer upon layer of  the  ancient soul memories of all the pain and the fears we ever had to  endure in previous lifetimes. This emptying out process can be likened  to the peeling of an onion. The deeper one gets down, the closer one  comes to the core of one’s being, but also the tighter packed and more  intense the stored up feelings may grow. Should that happen to you, on  no account give up, but take comfort from the knowledge that – one fine  day – you are sure to reach rock bottom and return into the oneness with  God. Those who persevere are sure to eventually reach the point that,  when they affirm to themselves: ‘I am safe and secure in God’s loving  hands,’ they can sense a response that comes from the very core of their own being with words like: ‘You are My beloved child; you are in Me and I am in you; you are safe.’

From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

There was a man on the television saying that the latest killing of a 14 year old boy in London should be regarded as the latest manifestation of a crisis. I agree, young people in our society are dying. 
If the IRA were killing them it would be a crisis, a few hundred refugees crossing the channel is a crisis. Regarding those refugees, who are always referred to as illegal immigrants, they keep telling us how dangerous it is crossing the busiest shipping lanes in the world, how? Those tankers are huge, easily seen, easily avoided, I have heard of no fatal accidents yet and I am sure they would make the most of it if there were one, why do all these deaths not constitute a crisis when something as trivial as the addition of a couple of hundred residents to a population of sixty something million does? 
I think some people need to get their priorities sorted.
I think there is a lack of care, for people fleeing horrible things and for kids going off the rails.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge
*_
_*




*_
Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way,
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings
And thank their lucky stars for no longer
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Only being able to ever see one side  of anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything  that happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s karmic  debts and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones refuse to  judge anything at face value. They know that the things that are ugly  and evil are manifestations of their unevolved state, and that each one  of them is on its way of slowly but surely – and that may take many  human earthly lifetimes – being transformed into something that’s good,  right and  beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies  of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning,  getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They  prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things  and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels.  Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that  of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring more  of it into being.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
From ‘Do Not Judge’

‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

As ever, there is more to the issue of  judging people than meets the eye. Our world is one of dualities and  consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that are in polar  opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light and the other of  darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and in our world  their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators with God, through  every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are constantly in the  process of creating something. Our thoughts create our reality and are  feeding either into the stream of goodness and light or of evil and  darkness. Even the smallest contributions increase their power and  strength. If we are among the lamenters who can only see the dark side  of our world, our thoughts as well as written and spoken words of  complaint about its state are dragging us further into the dungeon of  depression. It acts like a quagmire that pulls those affected ever deeper into the dark side of themselves and our world.

From ‘Do Not Judge’

‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The darkness of depression, if left  unattended and unresolved, is stored in the memories of our soul each  time we leave our physical body behind at the end of another earthly  lifetime. The lower self has no idea that its soul is calling out ever  louder that it is in need of healing. Suppressing depressive symptoms  with the products of the pharmaceutical industry merely delays what is  truly required. With the help of these chemicals we are going to bring  the darkness, that is entirely of our own making, with us into every new  lifetime. When depression hits us then, we cannot understand for the  life of us why this should be happening to us. 

This is bound to  continue until we bravely face our depression and seriously get to work  on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise, but we do not have to do  this on our own. Far from it! God and the Angels are part of us and  with us at all times. Not only are they aware of our suffering, they are  suffering with us. All we have to do is ask for their help. It will  never be denied to anyone who requests it. So why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

From ‘Do Not Judge’

‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Wise ones at all times look at the  bright side of things. They concentrate on that which is good, right and  beautiful in our world and the good that is in every human being. They  know that even if it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is  there. The evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up  when the time is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts  and words are feeding into the stream of light and adding to its  strength. They also have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those  around us and assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would otherwise have done.

From ‘Do Not Judge’

‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
*_
_*





*_
​If  you are feeling helpless about many of the things that are happening in  our world and are frequently asking yourself: ‘What can I do about the  state of our world?’ I would reply: ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing  in mind that all powers that are in God are also in us and each one of  being a co-creator with God, we are powerful beyond compare. Read more  about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

This  is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s  what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers, meditations and  quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but light and love,  hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do not allow your  mind to batter you with questions about any of the events that still  have to take place because they are part of God’s great evolutionary  plan. If they were not, there would be no need for them.

Never  despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the basic  goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm and  steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world.

May the  Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the heart and  soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart and turn it  into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in wisdom and  understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth burn away  every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris  October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire of drawing your attention to  the fact that thought is the most powerful creative force of all life  and of humankind’s urgent need for learning to control its thinking.  This is because each one of you possesses the same creative principle  that is in God. This knowledge lays the instrument for creating the  right kind of vibrations and for controlling the cells and atoms of  their physical body in everybody’s own hands.

‘All who are  presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been granted  the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use this  power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human soul  rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and  healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which everybody  gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of humankind  and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of spirit and  light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to  become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating  these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your  thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life * by reminding yourself  frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying  the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life.

 ‘Never  allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of  being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to  go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light,  wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and  remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a  place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the  right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the  whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions  and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most  important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell  on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good  can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you  are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness  of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you  can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love,  compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God  has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, as well as  for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As  soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their  spiritual bank account are presently offered to all who are presently  taking part in earthly life. That’s why you are likely to encounter many  hurdles that get in the way of your progress. No matter how hard and  difficult a task at first may appear to be, remind yourself that hand in  hand with God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and  all conditions and outstanding issues, your own and those of your world,  can be resolved and healed. Then forge ahead and never give up hope  that eventually every one of your Karmic debts is going to be paid and  you will be free to move on to serving God in a different function  somewhere on the higher levels of life.

‘Keep on keeping on with  faith and trust in your heart that all will be well in the end for the  whole of your race and its world, as well as you. And that is sure to  happen in the not too distant future. You are never alone, we are doing  all we can to support each one of you to fulfil the special task for  which you were created. Everything you truly need will always be  coming your way, without you having to ask for it, because we know what  it is better than you do at times. Please affirm:

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.

​‘We,  your friends and helpers in the world of light, your true home, will  never leave you stranded anywhere. The door to our realm is always open  to those whose loving thoughts are seeking contact with us. A warm and  loving welcome awaits them. Our task is to help as many people as  possible in your world to become aware of the power of their thoughts  and the urgent need for learning to control them. This cannot be done  without your assistance. We need you as much as you need us, so please  support us by sharing your knowledge with those around you. Do this by  whatever means is available to you, especially the Internet, one of the  most precious gifts the Aquarian Age has bestowed upon you. If you use  it for the highest good and greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go  wrong. We are with you, all the way. God bless each and every one of  you.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Change Our World

*_​ 




​ If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’
​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Putting Our World In Order*
​
Confucius was a Chinese thinker and social philosopher who lived from 551-479 BCE. His teachings and philosophies over the ages have not only deeply influenced Chinese, Korean, Japanese, and Vietnamese thought and life, but also those of the rest of our world. Many of his words of wisdom are still as meaningful to us and our world, as they were in his time, for example: ‘To put the world in order, we must first put the nation in order; to put the nation in order, we must put the family in order; to put the family in order, we must cultivate our personal lives; and to cultivate our personal lives we first have to set our hearts right.’ 

All spiritual concepts come to our world from the highest levels of life. The same as all other spiritual teachers that from time to time dwelt with us on the earthly plane, Confucius served as a channel through whom more of God’s Divine wisdom and truth were seeded into the consciousness of our race. When people’s understanding has grown sufficiently to be able to grasp the meaning of the messages that are given with the help of our guides and Masters on the higher and highest levels of life, they will gradually be accepted and become common knowledge.

This has to wait until sufficient numbers of individual souls woken from their spiritual slumbers, the way it is happening now. Another suitable medium is then found, through whom the ancient concepts are to be presented in a fresh format that speaks to and captures the imagination of the many, at that time. This is how publications like ‘A Course in Miracles’ or ‘The Power of Now’ and ‘A New Earth’ by Eckhart Tolle came into being.

To attract the necessary attention they had to be pushed into the limelight, for example by powerful engines like the Oprah Winfrey Show on TV, which enjoys a wide following in the English speaking world. That is how ‘A New Earth’ had become so popular at the time of publishing this part of the jottings that it had made it onto the bestseller list. Astonishing for a book of this nature and an excellent sign of our times! To me, this is clear evidence that a mass awakening is indeed now taking place. For many souls on the Earth plane such books represent the first step on their journey back home into their true nature. Through further discoveries they will in due course be guided to move forwards, a bit more at a time, by their invisible helpers on the higher planes of life. Alleluia! 

Thanks be to God and the Angels for making it all possible by providing us with ever more advanced ideas for the rapid technological progress that is one of the hallmarks of the Aquarian Age. The amazing communication tools of TV, computers and the Internet are very much inventions that belong to this age. Remember, Aquarius is one of the Air signs and they are the intellectual and thinking signs of the zodiac. Souls born into one of them, during their present lifetime, are given many opportunities for practising and developing their communication skills.

Because that’s what the Universe wishes all of us to do now, it has placed the tools into everybody’s hands for spreading and broadcasting any new ideas within seconds of finding them to all parts of our world. As always, it is every soul’s own responsibility in what manner and to what purposes it applies all its gifts. Nothing could be a better demonstration than this of what degree of spiritual awareness we have reached at any given moment. And what a heart-warming experience it is when one witnesses that someone no longer uses them for the promotion of their small self, but for the genuine spiritual advancement of our race!

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Putting Our World Right

*_





​There  once was a very lively and intelligent little girl who showed an  astonishingly early talent for geography. Could she have been a  geographer in a previous lifetime? Who knows? One fine day, to keep her  busy for an hour or two, her mother made her a jigsaw puzzle from a map  of the world. To the mother’s surprise, after no more than a quarter of  an hour the daughter presented her with the assembled map. The mother  could hardly believe her eyes, so she asked the little girl: ‘How could  you put the puzzle together so quickly? I don’t think I could have done  that.’

‘Well, Mummy,’ replied the girl, ‘when you were cutting  the map of the world into pieces I noticed that it had a picture of a  little girl, just like me, on the other side. When I put all pieces of  the girl together, the picture of the whole world came right. It was  that simple.’

When someone succeeds in putting the pieces of the  puzzle of their own life together, their perception of the world and  their place in it changes. Everything begins to make sense and the  complete picture of what life truly is about begins to reveal itself in  all its beauty and splendour. We then slowly but surely become aware  that our planet is a pleasant and agreeable, beautiful and wholesome  place, after all.

As our comprehension of God’s nature and our  own steadily grows, our consciousness expands and we start to see the  whole picture. It then comes ever clearer in our minds that the many  nasty things that to this day are happening in our world are necessary,  because they represent vital lessons for us and our whole race, the  settling of some people-s karmic debts, and the balancing of spiritual  accounts.

This brings us the realisation that our world is a good  place, after all and that we and everything else in it have always  rested safely in the loving hands of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life. It is then no longer difficult to grasp that  our world and everything that is in it, including us, was indeed created  by the ideas of the Great Father’s mind and brought into being through  His will and power and the wisdom and love of the Great Mother. Isn’t it  wonderful that none of the many misinterpretations the Divine wisdom  had to endure in bygone ages could change one iota of its truth?

To  sum things up, what applies for putting the fragments of the girls’  pictures together is valid for any one of us. As soon as we take  possession of all aspects of our nature, so they can join forces and  begin to work together, the spiritual background of life becomes  visible. To our astonishment we then find that the picture of our world  comes right and regardless of how much we may in the past have griped  and groaned about the state of our world. Our perception corrects itself  and we recognise that there is and never was anything wrong with Earth  life and our planet’s most troublesome inhabitants, humankind. There no  longer is any reason for doubting that all along we and our world have  been resting safely in our Creator’s loving hands, cared for, guided and  protected by the will of the Great Father and the wisdom and love of  the Great Mother.

Ari Ziskind wrote: ‘Anyone who thinks they can  solve the worlds problems is a fool.’ How right he was, for when it  comes to putting our world in order there is nothing for it but turning  to ourselves. The only way we can alter our world is through changing  ourselves or rather our understanding of it. When this has happened, our  picture comes right on its own. And because of our oneness on the inner  level of life, what is done for one affects us all. The corollary of  this is that when we change ourselves, our whole race and our world does  the same.

In case you are now wondering why there is still so  much ugliness in our world, I would say to you: ‘Try to imagine the  frustration of the Great artist, our Creator, if the work was ever going  to be finished because it had reached perfection. There would be  nothing for Him/Her to do any more and that is unthinkable, as any  creative artist is sure to confirm.  The wonder and magic of all  evolution, as well as its original purpose, is that everything will  always continue to grow, develop and move forwards, and that includes us  and our world.’

Carrying the world on our shoulders was never  meant to be humankind’s work but belongs to the one who created us and  our world. Putting our inner house in order is all that is required from  us. Once this has happened and the picture of our world has righted  itself in our perception, we can see for ourselves that our Creator is  fulfilling the job in hand exceedingly well. With the greatest of care  and patience, wisdom and love all things come together at the right  moment._
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The State Of Our World
*_
​ 




​ Every second, minute and hour of each  day of all our earthly lifetimes is irrevocable and can never be brought  back. Learning something from the mistakes we make along the way  enables us to do better next time round. This does not alter with the  death of our physical bodies. The world of light brings us opportunities  for revising our activities, so we can see where we went wrong and what  kind of changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are necessary.

For as long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we think  of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible.  This changes dramatically with the discovery that in truth we are  eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues when our  physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to  Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us during the early stages of our  development each time we are returning to the world of light and find  out that this is humankind’s true home and the place form which we once  emerged. To our disappointment we then realise that any outstanding  issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind  have not done anything of the kind. 

There is no need to worry about this because every new lifetime, however  many we shall need, will bring us fresh opportunities for resolving the  issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our  true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on  the evolutionary journey of life. And so we freely and willingly pick up  the threads we left dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can  get to work on them. During our time in the spirit world, we learn that  we are all accountable not only for our own development but also that of  our world. 

In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state. In the  course of our race’s evolutionary pathway every one of us many times  over has taken part in making it this way. It seems only fair to me that  it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and  making our world a more peaceful and beautiful place for everything that  shares it with us. But regardless of that, neither you nor I are our  brother/sister’s keeper. They too are responsible for themselves and we  are all in this life together so we can help each other carry and come  to terms with the burden of the cross of our earthly existence. 

It is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner  level of life, every one of our thoughts, words and actions influences  the whole of Creation, not merely us and our world, in negative as well  as positive ways. And as sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of  the Earth and young Gods in the making. All the characteristics and  powers that are in our Creator are also in us. And until we become aware  that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each  one of us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in earthly  life. Even the meekest and mildest ones fall into this category. 

The sooner we wake up to our true nature and accept our responsibility  for our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. And  because we are all here together to rally round each other in times of  need, as best we know how to, that’s why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t  give up – go for it! Walk that wondrous journey of discovery of the self  that takes you back into the true nature of your being and helps you to  find the healing that is the birthright of every one of us. The only  thing you have to do is reach out for the loving hands of God and the  Angels. They are waiting to be called upon by you and want you to know  that you are loved beyond compare. It does not matter to them what you  did in the past or what you may presently be thinking, saying or doing,  you will always be loved this way. For one thing, I love you – that is  why this is now before you.’

God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

With love and light,
Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘We can only judge our progress by the courage of our questions, the depth of our answers, and our willingness to embrace what is true rather than what feels good.’ Carl Sagan


----------



## Olly Buckle

Did you mean the post above to go in the 'Quotes' thread ? Not that it isn't quite a thought.




> Every second, minute and hour of each day of all our earthly lifetimes is irrevocable and can never be brought back. Learning something from the mistakes we make along the way enables us to do better next time round.


I quite agree with this, however the rest of the post, implying that it doesn't matter if you get it wrong there will always be another go, seems quite wrong to me. I really don't believe we ever get another chance, and that is what makes it so important to think about what we are doing in our day to day lives, if this is it, all of it, as I believe, we had better get it right first time.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Did you mean the post above to go in the 'Quotes' thread ? Not that it isn't quite a thought. . .



After having shared it in the quote thread, it occurred to me that it's an excellent thought, not only for today but every day.


----------



## Aquarius

‘One candle can light thousands of  others without its own life getting shorter. Happiness and light never  decrease through sharing.’ The Buddha  
* * *
​


----------



## Lady Laughter

One of the quotes I can see truth in is, "We write the stories we can't tell anyone." Unfortunately I have no idea who said it or where I read it... Would anyone be able to tell me?


----------



## Aquarius

Lady Laughter said:


> One of the quotes I can see truth in is, "We write the stories we can't tell anyone." Unfortunately I have no idea who said it or where I read it... Would anyone be able to tell me?



Please see my note in Courtjester's quote thread.

Kind regards - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Happy Valentine’s Day

*


​
True friends are always there for us.
The only thing they want
Is that we should be ourselves.
Because they understand that we all have 
Everything within, good and evil alike,
It feels safe with them
To reveal the very depths of our heart.

Such friends are like the shade of 
A great tree in the noonday heat
Or a home port with our country’s flag flying,
When we reach the end of a long journey.
In the trouble and strife of Earth life
They are impregnable citadels of refuge. 

Whenever they reach for our hand, 
They touch our hearts and help our souls to heal.
Their belief in us restores our faith 
In the basic goodness of our existence.
The presence of the Divine shines through
Their kindness and compassion.
This restores our faith in human nature 
And reassures us that it’s a good Universe 
In which we live, after all.

Aware of the higher purpose of Earth life
And conducting their lives by the Universal laws,
Friends of this calibre never stab us in the back or betray us.
They are spiritual oases in the desert of earthly existence,
Antidotes to despair, elixirs of hope 
And tonics against depression.

They will be our friends in all Eternity.
From the world of light they will still be our friends,
Guiding and supporting us as best they can.
Responding to their friendship,
Unstintingly and without reluctance,
Is the most natural thing in the world.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Here is a Valentine’s Day greeting, especially for you.
Please follow the link below: 

‘Valentine’s Day Card’

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

A word of advice from an unknown wise  one: ‘Do not go where the path may lead, instead go where there is no  path and leave a trail. Uncheedah, a Santee Sioux, added to this: ‘When  you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the  point of knowing.’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

When we are young we sneak out of the house to go to parties. When we get old we sneak out of parties to go home.’ Anon.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
_*




*_
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​
The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point.

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature.

‘Compensation is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that  arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means  paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual  bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and  balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of  a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on  your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your  loved ones and place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you  are nailing the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution  to the cross of earthly life. When the only thing you want to do is  send love and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still  have to happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over.  You are at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the  Aquarian Age are opening wide.

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and  mercy cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of  their true nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long  as they look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive  but one side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving  care that provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If  during the early part of their earthly education, people get involved in  a catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing  dead bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they  will say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones.

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the  most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and  easy to live in.

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t be your place to  forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

_* * *_
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

As I get older, although I have less time I seem to have more time. Take driving for example, nowadays I drive slowly and sanely, and the faster and more wildly People drive the younger they are seems to be a valid correlation. Why should this be? My feeling is that as one approaches the end of life the immediate experience becomes important and one tends to live more in the present. As a young person there is so much to look forward to, so many plans to be enacted, that one tends to ignore the present in favour of the future. With none of that to distract anymore it becomes easier to live in the here and now.


----------



## Amnesiac

"'Lo, I am with you always,' means that when you look for God, God is in the look of your eyes, nearer to you than yourself or the thought of looking or things that have happened to you." -Jalaluddin Rumi

(excerpted from the poem, "Be Melting Snow," Coleman Barks translation from his book, "The Essential Rumi.")


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Candle
*_
​ _*





*_​ ‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden
​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the  Angels gave to our world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in  anything simply because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is  spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written in the  religious books of your world or you received it from your teachers and  elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down  for many generations. When you find, after careful observation and  analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to  your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.  In this way alone can it become your spiritual property that no-one  will ever be able to take away from you.’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Importance Of Humour
*
​The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the  White Eagle calendar March 2019: ‘. Nothing lightens the vibrations of  your whole being as much as cultivating a good sense of humour. We  like to see your happy smiling faces and how you refuse to deal with  anything too heavily and seriously. Knowing that in earthly life all  things pass away, that everything eventually has to come to its natural  end and that, in the fullness of time, God and the Angels will be making  all crooked places straight, smile and let things take their course,  just be.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All
*_
_*




*_​It  is true that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation, but do you know why? The creative idea required to set any act  of creation in motion is the masculine power aspect of the Great  Architect of life, which belongs to the abstract world of intellect.  Astrologically this is represented by the elements Fire, creativity, and  Air, intellect. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, God  creates and destroys whole worlds at will, by the sheer power of  thought. Created in the image of God, the same truly awesome force is  also part of us. Because in God all is one and there is no separation  between anything, our small earthly minds are a part of the intelligence  of the Universe, God’s great mind.

Would  you agree that we urgently need someone to teach us the control of such  forces and how to use them wisely? That is why Saturn, the planet of  Karma, is such a vital and invaluable part of the great picture of life,  especially at the present time. Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and  undeviating celestial schoolmaster who requires that every soul must  eventually achieve control over its lower nature and complete mastery of  all aspects of its being. It sounds daunting but we are not alone in  this. God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to help each one  of us fulfil these requirements. Saturn is the great accountant of life  whose ledgers are perfect and justice is wielded accordingly, under the  supervision of the Lords of Karma. For this purpose the Universe keeps  on the etheric level of life what is known as the Akashic Records.


This  is the place where at any given moment everyone’s thoughts, words and  deeds on their evolutionary pathway through life is noted. Because we  are responsible for them, they are recorded and each ones leaves its  mark behind in the great book of life, similar to writing in indelible  ink on the earthly plane of life. These files can be likened to a vast  library and a bookkeeping system that, like any other, consists of  credit and a debit entries and ledgers. None of these entries in the  Universe’s system can ever be wiped out. It is just that the ones on the  debit side can and must eventually be redeemed and balanced by our good  deeds on the credit side. This continues until perfect balance has been  achieved and we have grown wise to stop creating difficult Karma for  ourselves and our world.

That’s the only way all of us, each  through their own efforts, can and must eventually release ourselves  from the wheel of rebirth into Earth life and the redemption of its  karmic debts there. The Akashic Records are shown to us on ‘judgement  day’, i.e. when we are back in the world of spirit and stand before  ourselves. Stripped of everything that mattered to us on the Earth plane  and guided by the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves then assess  our performance of all lifetimes including the most recent one. Together  we then discuss our options and finally decide about the experiences we  shall require to ensure our future soul growth, whilst satisfying the  requirements of the law of Karma. Knowing all that it’s not hard to see  why it is of the utmost importance that we learn self-mastery and  especially the control of our thought processes.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought
*_






​The  following is the essence of a quote from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle calendar September 2011:  ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All life is the result of thought. As  you think, so you become and the way you think is constantly creating  your life and your surroundings. And thinking peaceful thoughts is the  secret of all human happiness.’

The essence of another teaching  comes from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘Once a successful  businessman arrived in the spirit world and when he was shown his new  home, he was astonished to find that quite a large part of it was  unfinished. The ministering Angel accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice  that your home is incomplete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very  disappointed to find it that way.’ ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It  reflect the spiritual aspect of your nature, which is easily neglected  whilst running a business. Go forth into another lifetime, as soon as  the opportunities is offered to you and choose an occupation where you  can attend sufficiently to this part of your being. Do your best to put  the finishing touches to its structure, as that is the background of  your earthly activities. Take your chances and see what happens when you  come back to us at the end of that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel  for the advice and followed it. Upon his next return to the spirit  world he was delighted to find that this time a beautifully completed  home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simple way how the  life forces work and that thought has infinite creative power.  Imagination and thoughts combined can create anything in your world and  ours. As a result, humankind through its habitual thinking patterns has  always constantly been shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who  do not believe us, will in due course find out for themselves that what  we are saying is true and that as you think, you and your surroundings  inevitably become. The conditions and the environment you are presently  in were created by your own thoughts and that applies to each one of you  as much as to the whole of your race and world. The power of thought  has created you and your world.

‘Can you see how great and  important the power of thought is? Knowing this lays into everyone’s own  hands the power of doing their share of creating a more peaceful world,  by nothing more spectacular than changing your thinking patterns. The  power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Most human beings believe  that thinking is a very private pastime. They could not be more wrong.  Your thoughts express themselves not only in your face, but also in the  wellbeing of your body. They can even be recognised in your clothing,  homes and businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your  aura. To us, your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be  read as if you were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never  forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can also  inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting and  destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your  world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of all  warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just as  good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We,  your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and creative  power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make it a  rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good,  even though some people in your world may call this being foolishly  optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to enlightenment. In  days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the light of the  Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life. With many of you  this is already happening again. May the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road To Heaven
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as a  Monday Thought 4th September 2017: ‘We, your spirit friends and  helpers, although we are now dwelling in the world of light, we too once  walked the pathway of earthly life. That’s why we know the sorrows and  difficulties of existing in a physical body that cannot yet perceive the  beauty and wonders of the higher and highest worlds. We appreciate how  hard the demands and temptations of your darkened road are. Yet, every  one of you without exception has to walk it and eventually reaches the  point when you have spiritually matured sufficiently to accept the  conditions in which you find yourself. 

‘When you understand that every experience that ever came your way  served the wise higher purpose of teaching you something, you begin to  trust that the loving arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of  all life, will forever be with you, to guide and protect and show you  the way. Part of this are the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,  the highest level of the spirit realm. All those on the less elevated  levels are serving the higher ones. Something like a veil of  consciousness separates earthly life from the spirit world and all of us  together, you on your side and we on our side of the veil, are God’s  children and siblings in the great family of life. Aware of the trials  and tribulations that are an inevitable part of every earthly existence,  each time we come to you it is done with a great longing in our hearts.  We wish to help ever more of you to realise your own inner powers, and  to tell you about the beautiful states of life that in the fullness of  time will be waiting for each one of you. 

‘It’s important for you to know that even the smallest effort of helping  others find their way through their present existence is worthwhile and  will never be wasted. Even though you are unlikely to see the results,  keep on keeping on your predestined pathway back into God’s light, your  true home and sharing the learning your find along the way with those  around you. They too have a right to know that this is the road that in  the end leads all of you into the light of conscious awareness of your  oneness with God and all life. That which is commonly known in your  world as Heaven is a metaphor for a heavenly life that is filled with  such bliss and peace that at present it will be quite beyond your  imagination.

'So, while you are in this earthly life, dear Friends, dream what you  want to dream, go where you wish to go and be what you would like to be,  provided you are willing to work hard enough. If you don’t succeed, it  doesn’t matter too much, as there will always be another lifetime and  this will continue until the curriculum of the school of earthly life  can teach you no more. Meanwhile it needs bearing in mind that whatever  we do is our creation and that all life and everything within it moves  in never-ending circles. As a result, that which we send into our world  must return to us. This means that in every new lifetime we are sowing  the seeds for all future ones. 

'Those who insist on spreading fear, anger and aggression now, will  inevitably have to face more of the same next time round. And for those  who choose to send the Christ Light from their loving hearts as their  contribution towards the blessing and healing of our world and bringing  peace, their energies too on their return journey are constantly  gathering in strength and becoming every more powerful. The harvest of  these wise ones is sure to be most bountiful and rich.' 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody*






If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.

 Alma Bazel Androzzo​ Edited by Aquarius
​From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life * and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your  world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin  in that which was done by the people involved in their previous  lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

Because love is the law of the Universe,  no-one every forces us to do anything. We ourselves are ultimately the  bottom line as far as our evolutionary pathway is concerned, but  spending a certain number of lifetimes on the material plane is  compulsory. To achieve the developmental progress that is necessary for  eventually leaving the school of earthly life behind, there is nothing  for it but to apply for one more lifetime and however many more may  still be required. While resting and recuperating from the stresses and  strains of earthly life in the spirit world, we ourselves, i.e. our  spirit/soul together with the wise ones in charge of us, choose the  pathway we are going to walk during our next earthly sojourn, where and  through whom we shall be entering it.

That’s why Samuel Butler  said: ‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row. We are steered by fate.’  English folk wisdom adds to this: ‘We all have to row with the oars  life has given us.’ And the Greek statesman and poet Solon, circa 638 –  558 BC, having grown immensely wise in the course of many lifetimes,  noted: ‘If all our misfortunes were laid in a common heap from which  each has to take an equal share, most people would be content to pick up  theirs and depart.’

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

So far we have only searched for the  higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words of our world’s belief  systems. But how do numbers fit into this concept? Well, let’s start  with the number 1, a very good place to start, as Rodgers and  Hammerstein told us in ‘The Sound Of Music’. The 1 represents the first  impulse of Creation, the masculine God or the Great Father,  astrologically represented by the elements Fire and Air. Fire = the  ideas of the creative force of life. Air = the thought processes of  Creation that brings everything into being. 

The number 2 is  Creation’s second impulse, the feminine Goddess or Great Mother,  astrologically represented by the elements Earth and Water. Earth =  creation of matter to manifest in physicality. Water = emotions and the  soul. 1 and 2 come together in the 3, the Universal Christ Spirit, the  Light of all lights and Sun of all suns. This is the only born  Son/Daughter who consists of the 1 and 2, having been created by them.  From its light the Father and Mother create matter and bring physical  life into manifestation. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

The construction of the Universe is  based on mathematical principles and  because God is in everything that  exists in the whole of Creation, the numbering system used in our world  is sacred. The first ones represent the energies of one of the planets  of our solar system. 1 = the Sun. 2 = the Moon. 3 = Jupiter. 4 = Uranus.  5 = Mercury. 6 = Venus. 7 = Neptune. 8 = Saturn. 9 = Mars. 0 = the  circle of Eternity. 12, 40 and 144,000 are among the most outstanding  ones that are of significance in various religious movements and the  ancient prophetic belief systems in which the modern religions have  their roots. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*More About Sacred Numbers
*_
​12 = 12 signs and houses of the zodiac; months of the year; hours of day and night; disciples of Jesus.

40  = the parable of Jesus spending forty days and nights in the desert.  The higher esoteric meaning of the way the number is used here is a  description of every human being’s pathway on its evolutionary journey  that takes us through experiencing life in a physical environment. This  road starts at the lowest point and takes us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral to the highest as a Christed one in our own right.  Night represents the spiritual darkness of that environment where every  one of us spends an indefinite number of lifetimes. To rest and recover  from the tests and trials of the spiritual desert of that existence, at  the end of each earthly sojourn we return to the world of spirit. Days  represent an indefinite number of periods of indefinite length spent in  the light of knowing who we really are and what purpose our existence  serves.
From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*And I Heard A Voice From The Heavens

*The number 144,000 = appears in chapter  14 of the Book Of Revelation. I have taken the liberty to paraphrase it  as follows: ‘I looked and lo, a Lamb stood on mount Sion. With him were  144,000 who had his Father’s name written on their foreheads. And I  heard a voice from the Heavens that sounded like many waters and great  thunder. I also heard the sound of harpers playing their instruments.  They were singing as if it were a new song before the throne, the four  beasts and the elders. Nobody could learn that song except the 144,000  who had been redeemed in earthly life and who were virgins because they  had not been defiled by contact with women. They were following the Lamb  wherever he went. Redeemed from among the people of the Earth, they  were the first fruits unto God and the Lamb. In their mouths was found  no guile and they were without fault before the throne of God.’

It  was with full intention that the Angels and Masters, who are  responsible for every level of humankind’s development, presented this  prophecy in a nonsensical form that would keep people puzzling for a  long time what these words might mean. And when, with the coming of the  Aquarian Age, ever more earthlings would be waking from their spiritual  slumber, their only reaction could be: ‘This doesn’t make any sense  whatever. It cannot possibly be true. Some kind of symbolisms and  metaphors has to be hiding behind those words, but what?’
​

 From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

One fine day their inner teacher, the  living God or wise one within, could reveal to them – it’s a revelation,  after all – that those who have the word God written on their foreheads  represent people who still believe that the sacred texts of their  religions are literally true. Being young and inexperienced  spirit/souls, they would happily be following religions that are merely  of the head. The concept of heart knowledge would not yet be known to  them. The energies and emanations of such people will be unsuitable when  our Mother Earth’s transformation is complete and our planet has become  a place where peace and harmony rule supreme. 

These youngsters  will not be allowed to reincarnate into earthly life. They will be  continuing their education in a physical environment on a much younger  and less highly evolved planet. Its vibrations will be much slower and  therefore suitable for what the newcomers have to offer. That’s where  they will continue their studies of the material plane of life. During  their present earthly existence they are as yet unable to make up their  own minds about what they can and want to believe. This is why they  behave like lambs, i.e. young sheep who are willing to be led by their  noses by those who assume the role of leadership. 

In truth, the  leaders are as unevolved as their followers. If they were not, they  would not dream of encouraging others to burden themselves with karmic  debts of the severity brought about by terrorist attacks and mass  killings. Inciting others to carry our monstrosities of nature out  weighs just as heavily in the scales of God’s eternal justice. Because  God and the Angels are part of us and we are part of them, the Divine  justice is by no means as blind as its earthly counterpart sometimes can  be. It is the all-seeing eye that never sleeps and therefore never  errs.

In one of the lifetimes, in the far distant future on their  new home planet, something disastrous and traumatic is likely to happen  to these young and inexperienced spirit/souls. It will be something  similar to what they are inflicting upon people in this one. Having by  then evolved into good, well behaved and law abiding citizens, they will  be asking themselves: ‘Why me? I lead such a good life, would never do  harm to anybody or anything. It’s just not fair!’ Alas, it is. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

It is impossible for us to understand  what happens to us when disaster strikes, until we find out that this is  how the bill for any kind of trespass against the law of love, which we  committed in one of our lifetimes, will eventually be presented in  another one. The Universal laws ensure that in the fullness of time, and  that could be hundreds of lifetimes ahead and maybe even on a different  planet, the circle closes. Through the suffering our debt is paid and  redeemed, the balance of our spiritual account restored – by none other  than us.

Someone asked me the other day whether I believe that  our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it may reveal  the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for our present  stage of development. I do not think it would be good for us to know too  much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of  consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the  conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one  lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the  things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to  live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time,  so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will  forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and  greatest joy. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

To my mind, we are not meant to know the  future, for if we did it would be available and easily accessible to  us, which it is not – undoubtedly for wise reasons. And I for one am  glad about this. What would happen to the thrill and excitement of the  explorations that are always waiting for us, to lead us onwards and  upwards on the spiritual mountain with ever more new discoveries? What  would be the point of knowing their outcome in advance? That’s why I am  no friend of using astrology as a tool for predicting the future. I am  satisfied with familiarising myself with the energies that are at our  disposal at any given time, personally and collectively, and the general  trends they bring with them. This to me is helpful when it comes to  paddling the canoe of my life on the great river of all life, steering  it through the rapids and down the waterfalls. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Let’s take another look at the 144,000.  From the developmental level ever more of us are reaching by now, it is  no longer hard to recognise that there is truth in statements like the  one from the Christian Revelations mentioned earlier, but that it can  only be found through peering behind its surface words as well as its  numbers. So, what is this particular part trying to tell us? Mount Zion  stands for the top of the spiritual mountain, which can only be reached  when we surrender our whole being to the Highest Forces of life. But  what is the sacred number 144,000 trying to tell us? The same principle  needs to be applied here as that of the 40 days and nights of the  parable of Jesus in the desert parable, i.e. the 144,000 represents an  undefined number of people. 

The 144,000 was never intended to be  understood literally. But as soon as, hand in hand with God and the  Angels, a sufficient number of highly evolved human spirits/souls are  working together for the highest good of our whole world, with the  passing of time the energies created by this group will become so  powerful that it is capable of pulling the rest of humankind through to the completion of one particular part of our spiritual development. More about this theme later.

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​The  belief of the new age is one of the mind in or of the heart, the  dwelling place of the wise one or living God within. It is the religion  of truth and that’s a very uncomplicated one. The only thing it asks  from its followers is that they love of God, the whole of humankind and  the rest of Creation, independent of the religion they may still be following. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Wise ones who are in tune with their  inner guidance, intuitively know the truth and what is right or wrong  for them in any given moment. Everybody’s Highest or God Self has always  been trying to communicate with its earthly counterpart being through  the small still voice of conscience. When the lower self is at last  united and at one with its higher or Christ nature, it no longer has any  need for being by others what to do and say, who or what to believe and  whom to follow or not. 

When this point of our development has  been reached, mind and heart, i.e. the energies of Aquarius and Leo are  working together peacefully and harmoniously. The initial phase of being  in polar opposition, the way they are in the zodiac, has been left  behind. Getting these two aspects of their nature to function the way  they are doing in the Great Father/Mother, is the task of every aspiring  healer and lightbringer. The Father is the mind and Mother the wise and  loving heart, through whom the masculine creative ideas are brought  into manifestation. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
In preparation now.

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

Let’s take a look at the energies  involved in the creation process. Aquarius, the Air sign, belongs to the  realm of thinking and Leo, the Fire sign, to that of the Divine  creative sparks, i.e. ideas from the heartmind of God. The Air signs are  Gemini, Libra and Aquarius and lifetimes spent in one of them are  dedicated to the development of humankind’s mental capabilities. Aries,  Leo and Sagittarius are the Fire signs. Lifetimes spent in one of them  concentrate on studying the safe and responsible handling of the Divine  fire. In Aries these ideas consist mainly of head knowledge, in Leo they  are of the heart and in Sagittarius of higher knowledge, especially of  the spiritual kind. The more highly evolved we become, the more our  lifetimes in Sagittarius and the ninth house, this sign’s natural  domain, turn into quests for a better understanding of the concepts of  the philosophies and religions of our world.

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Although the belief systems of the past  were purely of the head, it was impossible to comprehend them. This was  right for humankind’s requirements in the early stages of spiritual  infancy, childhood and young adult life. But now that sufficient numbers  of us have matured into spiritual adulthood, under the influence of the  Aquarian energies, the religion of the new age is of the heart as well  as the mind. It is one of truth and simplicity that seeks to get to the  heart of any matter and has no time for gobble-de-gook. It talks to us  in an uncomplicated language that can be understood by anyone. You  frequently find the word because turn up in my writings. I make no  apologies for this fact because I have never been satisfied with someone  telling me that something is so and so, without giving me a good reason  why it should be that way. That is no longer good enough for our time. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The ultimate purpose of every human  being’s earthly education is returning into the conscious awareness of  God’s true nature and our own. The old religions were designed to  successfully keep us away from this discovery, while the new one does  its best to show us the way. On the road up the slopes of the spiritual  mountain of life we reach the point when we freely and willingly  surrender the lower drives and urges of our earthly nature to the hopes,  dreams and aspirations of our higher or God Self. Through our efforts  of bringing them down to Earth, so they can become a reality there, with  the passing of time we develop into an ever more potent  receiver/transmitter station and channel through which God’s sacred  wisdom and truth can flow for the blessing and healing of everything  that shares the earthly plane with us. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.


* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I am not sure about 'The ultimate purpose' of people. I feel life is much more ongoing, not aimed at an end, but a culminative process that makes up a life, a complete one if we are good at it.


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, Oliver, for drawing my attention to this point. I have changed 'the ultimate purpose of every human being's existence' into 'the ultimate purpose of every human being's earthly education', i.e. there then is longer any need for spending further lifetimes on the Earth. We, that is our spirit/soul is then free to continue our studies on the higher and eventually highest levels of life. I for one am very much looking forward to this part of my development.


----------



## Aquarius

Jesus is a symbolism of the higher  aspect or Christ nature of every one of us. Its unfoldment is the only  thing in the whole of Creation that actually can save and redeem us and  our world. To paraphrase Ecclesiastes 3:1-11, in the school of earthly  life every human being, without exception, has to experience lifetimes  of sinning and inflicting pain on others. In future ones the Universal  laws return our misdeeds to us. Others then create similar kinds of  suffering for us and that is what redeems our former trespasses against  the law of love. 

And that is how many small people in many small places can not only  change our world but save and redeem it. That’s what they are then  constantly in the process of doing. Through every one of us bringing  forth, from deep within our own inner being, the highest and noblest  qualities of our Christ nature, this is how towards the end of our  earthly education all of us eventually evolve into healers and  lightbringers. Working hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are then  fully occupied with the saving and redemption of ourselves and our  world, for when we are healing our whole world heals with us. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Top of the agenda for every earthling is  learning to love God’s way, i.e. from the heart and without judgement,  totally and unconditionally, loving whatever comes our way just because  it exists. The more we practise sending nothing but kind and loving  thoughts into our world and beyond, the more the mind in our heart  develops. And this is how eventually even the last and slowest one of us  is going to develop the power of influencing our world’s evolutionary  pathway in many different beneficial ways. One of them is sharing with  those around us the spiritual knowledge that comes our way and to which  our inner guidance responds with: ‘This is true!’ 

The more the  recipients, with the help of the knowledge they are receiving, feed into  our world’s good or God stream of consciousness, the more powerful this  flow becomes. Its ability increases to absorb the dark clouds of  ignorance that to this day exist in our world, so they can be uplifted  and transmuted by God and the Angels into blessing and healing energies  for the whole of Creation. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Towards the end of their earthly  education, every human being evolves into a healer and lightbringer who  is walking and working hand in hand with the Highest Forces of life. The  purpose of our earthly existence has then been fulfilled and we are no  longer under the obligation of further lifetimes in the physical part of  our planet. When one has endured the suffering that is an inevitable  part of redeeming our most ancient karmic debts, who would want it in  any case? 

Maybe when Mother Earth’s transformation is complete and she is a place where people co-exist in peace  and harmony, supporting instead of exploiting each other, where  warmongering, violence and crime, even sickness and death are  no longer  known. I would not rule it out then.

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The spirit realm’s traditional way of  communicating with our world up to now has been through symbolisms and  metaphors that were skilfully hidden behind the surface words of the  myths and legends. From time to time the Angels and Masters in charge of  our world brought us another one that was meant to take humankind’s  understanding a step forwards and upwards on the journey up the  spiritual mountain of life. The deeper we enter into the Aquarian age,  the more the Divine Waterbearer will be bringing us God’s sacred wisdom  and truth directly from its Source on the highest levels of life, known  as the heartmind of God. For some time by now, from there it has been  flowing with steadily increasing strength into the hearts and minds of  anyone who is ready to receive it. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Regardless of the patriarchy and  dominance of the masculine, the sacred number of 144,000 has been  present in many belief systems of our world, the latest one being the  before mentioned one of the Christian Book of Revelations. In spite of  appearing in the depths of the patriarchy with its all-male Divinity,  the presence of the Great Mother or Goddess has always remained clearly  visible to those who are in possession of the key to deciphering the  code. Let’s see what we can find. As mentioned earlier, the 12 is one of  the sacred numbers and zero represents the never ending circle of  Eternity. 12 x 12 = 144 add to this the circle of Eternity three times  over and you get the sacred number 144,000. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

The components of 144,000 are: 1 = the  masculine first impulse of Creation, the Great Father of all life or  God. 2 = the feminine second impulse, the Great Mother or Goddess. 1 + 2  = 3 = both together are manifesting themselves and finding expansion in  their Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ, Sun of all suns  and Light of all lights. 0 = the circle of Eternity = three times over,  i.e. 3 x 3 = 9 = the number of completion, the end of one cycle and the  beginning of another in the 10. The average gestation period of a human  baby is roughly nine months. 9 is the number of completion and an  indication that a new cycle of experiences is about to begin and that  applies as much to parents as their babies as to humankind and its  world. 

9 = Mars, planetary ruler of Aries, the point of rebirth  and new beginnings, as well as co-ruler with Pluto of Scorpio, the sign  of death and rebirth, degeneration and regeneration. Before anything new  can be born, something old has to die. The signal is loud and clear  that, when the truth about the number 144,000 appears at the end of the  old regime’s patriarchal religions, the time has come for the religion  of the new age to move into the foreground of humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness. The energies are beneficial for spreading far  and wide the new gospel that there is only one God, the God of love and  only one religion, the religion of love and so forth. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
In preparation now.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Your numbers made me think of how Ms. Satire described four types of response that people resort to when in emotional situations.

Blamers, "It's all your fault, I told you!"; imagine them standing pointing a finger.
Placaters , "I'm so sorry, it's all my fault"; imagine them on their knees, hands together.
Computer man, "In emotional situations it pays to maintain a level keel"; imagine them arms folded, hands tucked in, legs crossed.
Diverter, "Four types, isn't it amazing how often the number four turns up, four books in the bible, four seasons, isn't it great Spring is here and ….

She would get people to sit round and play at being them one after the other, most people felt more comfortable with one rather than the others, now which fits you?


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> . . . isn't it great Spring is here



Yes, and isn't it amazing that April is the fourth month in the zodiac? When the Sun enters into Aries, that's the true beginning of our year. This sign  represents the uprushing fountain of life when new beginnings can be observed everywhere. 

And what type do I represent? Well, Uranus is the planetary co-ruler with Saturn of Aquarius. Uranus = the number four. 

With love - Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Going with 'Diverter' then.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Going with 'Diverter' then.



Okay, why not? 

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bandler and Grinder describe different ways of retrieving memories, for example asked to think of their mother a visual person might initially make a picture of her, an audial person hear her voice, or a kinaesthetic person remember her scent or feel her hug. 

To some degree I can relate these to visual, blamer; audial, computer man; kinaesthetic, placatory. Of course having felt the hug and the scent a kinaesthetic would hear her voice in his ear then step back to look at her. There is some sort of order in that, but diverters seem to flip from one to the other without a lot of connection.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?
*_
_*





*_
​One  of the greatest mysteries of our earthly existence has always been why  there is so much suffering on this plane of life. And why is it that  just about everybody is presently experiencing such difficult times? Do  you know anyone who is having an easy ride through life? I don’t! Does  that ever set you wondering why this should be so? I believe that it is  due to the fact that we are presently going through a major  transformation of our whole world. Because of this all of us are  struggling with repaying the Karmic debts we have accrued in previous  lifetimes. Some of our most ancient outstanding issues are waiting to  finally be attended to and resolved, to provide the healing all  lifeforms of our earthly existence are in need of.

This is  especially true for every kind of relationship and in particular the one  with God. It also applies to the relationship with ourselves, the most  difficult connection of all, as well as that with our whole world and  everything it contains. The Karmic chains and shackles we have brought  with us into this lifetime are of an emotional and highly complex  nature. We ourselves created them, in some cases many lifetimes ago. As  long as any unresolved issues remain between two people, their  relationship is brought into each subsequent lifetime, until the  outstanding problems have finally been satisfactorily dealt with.

Viewed  from this angle, it is hardly surprising that most people are  struggling with exceptionally tough difficult relationships. They have  been brought into this lifetime because it is an extra special one, in  which the Universe is offering every one of us sufficient opportunities  for restoring the balance of our account in the great spiritual bankbook  of life. Whatever it is we may still be called upon to go through in  this process, it is essential to reach out for the helping hands of God  and the Angels. Everything that has ever happened to us and our world  did so for good and wise reasons. And they alone can take us safely  through the wilderness of our emotional minefields and in the end bless  us with a renewed understanding of the higher meaning of our suffering.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship, kinship and love for  everything that shares our world with us. Being true to the Aquarian  ideals in all our daily encounters becomes easier when we consciously  return into the awareness of our true nature. As the Christ Spirit comes  alive and begins to grow within us, our heart slowly opens ever more  with compassion and love for our own suffering and that of our whole  world. This is the beginning of our homecoming and healing together with  God. Learning to trust the guidance that rises into our conscious  awareness from our inner teacher and willingly following its  instructions, we play our allocated role in the healing of all life, as  well as working on the redemption of us and our world.

Forgiveness  now grows quite naturally in our hearts, first for ourselves for having  created our problems and especially those in relationships in the first  place, and then also for all who have ever hurt and wounded us. For us,  as children of God, it is of the greatest importance to attend to every  one of our outstanding issues as carefully as we can, so that in the  end all our relationships are converted into spiritual friendships, in  which people meet each other with as much love and respect for  themselves as for each other.

On the inner level all life is one  and God and the Angels are as much part of us, as we are part of them.  In the normal course of events, to allow us to get on with our learning  and growing process, they remain in the background of our consciousness.  Constantly on standby and observing, they will not interfere with us  and our actions, unless being asked. This creates the illusion that we  are alone on the Earth plane, but in truth nobody ever is.

German  folk wisdom tells us: ‘When the need is greatest, God is nearest.’ It  is true that in times of suffering our individual soul and that of our  world draws ever closer to the Divine. Yes, it is sad that this should  be necessary, but this too happens for good reasons and fulfils a wise  higher purpose, the same as everything else in our world. For as long as  things are going smoothly, the earthly self happily marches along on  its own. In the normal course of events, only in difficult times when we  have reached the end of our tether, do we go down on our knees and from  somewhere miraculously comes the inspiration to ask for help from  above. When we do, lo and behold, it does come – although it may take a  while to manifest. In the end this brings us, the human soul, back into  closer contact with God.

Wise ones, who have found healing and  are now healers in their own right, have learnt from their mistakes and  make every effort to remain in touch with their God or Highest Self at  all times. They trust this aspect of their being because their own  experiences have taught them that it really does know the way of all  things the answers to any question they may ever care to ask. Our God  Self is as much part of us as we are part of it. Because it has always  been with us, it is not surprising that it knows everything that ever  happened to us during the whole of our past and present, as well as our  future.

Whenever we turn to this part of ourselves and seek its  advice, much good can come from any kind of apparent evil. With its  help, it is possible to find ways of resolving any problem and healing  all relationships, even or maybe especially the most difficult ones.  When we patiently endure whatever our Karma of previous lifetimes and  this one has brought to us and make a genuine effort at following our  inner guidance, the Universal law of compensation sees to it that in the  end there will be some kind of reward, which can be great when it  eventually comes. And if it happens in the form of increased inner  strength and understanding, as well as faith and trust in ourselves and  the goodness of life, that surely is the most wonderful gain anyone  could hope and wish for.
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*



*_

The love I have for You, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Is only a shadow of Your love for me;
Only a shadow of Your love for me,
Your deep, abiding love.

My own belief in You, my Truly Beloved,
Is only a shadow of Your faith in me;
Only a shadow of Your faith in me,
Your deep and lasting faith.

My life is in Your hands,
My life is in Your hands. My love for You does grow, my God.
In me Your light does shine.

The dream I have today, Great Spirit,
Is only a shadow of Your dreams for us and our world,
Only a shadow of all that will be,
If we but follow You.

I dream of Mother Earth as a place
That is at peace, where sickness and hunger,
Warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption,
And even death have been overcome.

The joy I feel about this, my God,
Is only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Now we are meeting face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Only A Shadow’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Children Of This World
*_
​ _*




*_
​Another Bible quote that seems to have perplexed the sages for a long time has come to us through St. Luke 16:8+11: ‘For the children of this world are wiser in their generation than the children of light. Wherefore make unto yourselves friends out of the mammon of iniquity, so that – when you die – they may receive you into everlasting dwellings.’ James Joyce, in his short story ‘Grace’ from the collection ‘The Dubliners’, came to the conclusion that this is the most difficult Scripture text to interpret properly. Yet, from the evolutionary level our race has reached by now, finding the hidden truths in such quotes is no longer difficult. I believe that teachings of this nature found their way into the scriptures because humankind – when the Christ Spirit spoke to our world through the legend of the Master Jesus – was still unready to grasp the higher meaning behind words like many of those of the Bible and other spiritual guide books. 

Finding them would come soon enough when our race had moved further along the evolutionary road. This is much simpler than anyone could have imagined at the time the teachings were first given. Yet, if humankind’s mental contortions – see the chapter ‘Women and the Goddess’ – of past ages led us down ever darker alleyways of corruption and abuse of power, even this took place for wise reasons and served a higher purpose. Undoubtedly, the suffering caused by sheer ignorance contributed significantly to the growth of every individual soul and that of our world. At all times the great wisdom of the Divine knew that with every experience, especially those that are considered to be bad, humankind’s consciousness would expand. At the same time, our longing and yearning for finding truth and peace in our world would grow ever stronger. As a result, when both finally came to us and our world, we would not only be good and ready for them but we would appreciate them and guard and protect them as the precious gifts they truly are.

By the way, the text of the second verse again shows a marked difference between the copy of the Bible James Joyce used and Lamsa’s translation, which reads: ‘If, therefore, you are not faithful with the wealth of iniquity, who will believe that there is any faith in you?’ My own interpretation of this is: ‘If, therefore, you are dishonest in your dealings with the material world, who will believe you when you say that you are trustworthy in matters of faith?’ Mammon was the Syrian God of earthly riches; in the New Testament he stands as a symbolism for earthly wealth and greed, as opposed to the human soul’s hunger for spiritual wealth and understanding. The concept of Mammon was in those days presented to us as if it was in opposition to God and therefore evil. Yet, earthly wealth is not inherently evil; nothing in the whole of Creation is. Our motivations and intentions of how to use something on the Earth plane alone decides whether in our minds and hands it turns into something good or evil.

Who are the children of this world and those of the light? The way I see it, every soul that is on the Earth plane at any given time is one of the children of this world. The children of the light are those who can be found in the world of spirit, behind the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, recovering from the strains and stresses of their latest sojourn into physicality. Once we shed our physical bodies, to enable us to move over the threshold into our true home, the world of light, we know that we are children of the Great Light that illuminates and brings forth all life. In that state it is easy for all of us to recognise that in truth God’s children on both sides of the veil are children of the light. On that level of life we make conscious contact with the wise ones who are in charge of us, our Masters and Angels. Whilst resting in that world, there eventually comes the moment when every soul becomes restless for more earthly learning and growth that will enrich and expand its consciousness.

I see the generation mentioned in the Bible as a symbol for every one of our Earth lives that provides our soul with fresh learning and growing experiences that helps us to grow up from spiritual infancy and childhood into mature adulthood. It stands to reason that in each generation, i.e. with every new lifetime spent in physicality, the soul becomes more understanding of life in general and of spiritual concepts in particular, than it was during all its previous earthly sojourns. That is why I do not share the belief that we come into this life without anything and that we pass out of it again with nothing. This is only true for to the physical aspects of life. 

For as long as its spiritual/karmic balance sheet still shows too many entries on the debit side, a soul on the inner spiritual level can be immensely rich and at the same time very poor. To me, the discussion of nature versus nurture is a futile one. I believe that about 95% of our character traces have been developed in previous lifetimes and that only 5% is acquired during this one. That is certainly the case for old souls, i.e. experienced ones who have been recycled a great many times, of which there are at present quite a few in our midst.

Without exception, we have been created from love and to love each one of us eventually returns. To love and act with gentleness and kindness in all our encounters that alone is our true natural state. Everything else is part of our earthly learning experiences only and, therefore part of the illusion of Earth and a temporary development phase only. The core of everybody’s being is spirit and pure consciousness that requires a great many lifetimes of studying – each must do this through their own first hand experiences – until our soul finally finds its own way back home into our true nature again. The way I see it, possession and possessiveness are earthly things; in truth we do not possess anything or anyone. Even the physical bodies we walk around in do not belong to us; they have to be handed back to Mother Earth, at the end of each lifetime. 

As the human soul progresses on its evolutionary pathway, each through its own experiences steadily gathers knowledge and finds wisdom that help its consciousness to expand. Slowly, it moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, and the only thing that truly ever belongs to it is its consciousness; whatever we add to it in understanding through our learning experiences is ours to keep in all eternity. That is why no child that was ever born on this plane of life entered into a new lifetime with nothing. Accompanying each new tiny body is always a fully formed soul and spirit, at whichever evolutionary level it may have reached up to then. The soul is the vehicle in which we bring the consciousness we have gained thus far in other lifetimes with us. Makes you think, doesn’t it? Any fresh learning we find during each lifetime we take with us into our other world, in preparation for all coming ones – and way beyond, when we have finally reached the evolutionary level that Earth life can no longer teach us anything.

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Microcosm And Macrocosm
*_
_*




*_​We are now leaving behind us the Age of Pisces, the age of blind faith, delusions and deceptions and the suffering they created. When the Christ teachings re-presented to our world through the legend of the Master Jesus, some strange beliefs about a creature called the devil became ever more popular. Many believe them to be true to this day. I recently came across a fairly typical one: ‘I believe Satan was the first MAN to step on the Earth. He was an Angel and fell – to be human.’ 

This kind of thinking and believing was good enough two thousand years ago, because that was all our race could understand in those days, but spiritually we have evolved a great deal since then. That’s why ever more of us are now ready to receive the Divine wisdom and truth directly from the heartmind of the highest forces of life that is the promise of the Aquarian Age. During this evolutionary period ever more of it will be poured into the individual and collective consciousness of our race, to help cleanse ourselves from all false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. And even though we have not yet entered very deeply into this age, it is astonishing how much fresh knowledge we are constantly receiving.

For example, by now many are aware that our Creator is both Mother and Father to us. The same duality principle that is at the basis of God’s nature and the whole of the created world is also part of everybody’s human character make-up. Although dualities affect every part of everything that is on the Earth plane, in God all is one. The different aspects of Divinity work and function harmoniously together. To enable us to find our way back into the same wholeness that is in God and to be reconciled and one fully one again with God, each one of us has to work on integrating and reconciling the opposing forces within us. 

This is the evolutionary state the soul of humankind, individually and collectively, has been striving towards, ever since its creation. Alas, to this day, many are still waiting to wake up to the knowledge of their true identity and origin, to help them understand the true reason for finding themselves in this life and coming to terms with the dualities within them and the world around them. To my mind, it is sheer ignorance that is responsible for most of the problems that to this day are in our world. Each one of them is due to our own character make-up. The world around us is a mirror of what we are on the inner level, and the inner flaws of its participants are constantly reflected in the events of the outer world. 

We were created in the image of God and everything that is in God is also in us. Because of God’s dual nature, there also are two parts to our being. On the one hand there is our Highest or God Self, which is all good. On the other, there is our lower or earthly self, its counterpart and polar opposite. When we first descended into matter, our learning is bound to have consisted mostly of behaviour patterns that are now considered to be all evil. In the early days of Christianity – shall we say? – the evil doings brought about by everyone’s own lower nature were explained away as being under the influence of an outside force, the devil. They could therefore not be controlled by us. However, the wisdom that is now coming to us reveals that there is no such thing as the devil – but that there is one part to each one of us which is capable of doing devilish things. What a world of difference!

All problems we and our world ever encountered invariably were a result of following the destructive drives and urges of the lower aspect of our nature. With this knowledge the Universe is laying the power for putting an end to all the suffering that still is in us and our world in everybody’s own hands. To bring our new and peaceful world into being, each must face the task of bringing their own lower character traces under their control. For as far back as history records are available, one part of humankind has always been trying – with more or less success – to dominate and overwhelm others. It is true, we are here to learn how to dominate, but this does not apply to other people but the lower aspects of everybody’s own nature. 

We shall be dealing with the devil in more detail in future parts of these jottings. May it suffice for now to say that we are not here to reject or sit in judgement over any part of ourselves, including our lower earthly self – it is a fact that has to be dealt with, by each one of us individually and also collectively. One thing is sure, the results of the drives and urges of this our animal self are not the work of some kind of evil spirit or devil. They never were – they are an integral part of everybody’s own character. Having been created in God’s image means that each one of us is a microcosm of the macrocosm and that everything that is in God is also in us. Because of this, it is worth our while to remind ourselves frequently that:

•    Everybody has everything inside. 
•    Nobody is only good or bad. We all are a mixture of both.
•    There is no-one who is either all good or all bad.
•    Human behaviour is not compulsory.
•    And everybody has a choice which part of themselves they wish to act out, at any given time.

The Universe constantly presents each one of us with choices. The only true freedom any soul in physicality has is the choice of how to act and react in all situations and towards all people. And whether the result of any of our actions is good or bad depends on nothing but the motivation that lies behind them and on the wisdom of the choices we are capable of making. The sooner one learns to consciously act upon this knowledge the better it is for the personal and collective evolution of our race.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims
*_






O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
May the light of Your power, courage and strength
Flow freely into those affected by natural disasters
Like forest fires and earthquakes,
Flooding and landslides,
And also of the human-made catastrophes
Of war and other acts of terrorism,
Wherever they may be taking place.

Grant us and our world the gift of
Your love, wisdom and understanding
So that together with You and the Angels
We may lift the spirits and souls of those
Who under the influence of the powers of
Darkness and destruction have to return
To our true home, the spirit world,
Guided and protected by
The Angels of Rescue and Death.
May they find rest, peace and healing there,
As well as a better understanding of the
Higher purpose and the meaning
Of humankind’s earthly existence.

Thanks and praise be to You and the Angels
For ensuring that none of us will
Ever be lost in the vastness of space and time,
Left behind and forgotten,
And that all human beings,
Wherever they may ever find themselves,
Will always be resting securely
In Your loving arms.

May our hearts and souls be filled with forgiveness
For those who are still taking part in the
Earliest parts of their earthly education,
Sowing the seeds and reaping the fruits of evil.
May the radiance of Your Light
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that the Divine spark in them
Also stirs from its slumbering state.
And may the hearts of the older and
More experienced souls in our midst
Be filled with forgiveness for their younger siblings
In the great family of humankind.
Grant them the gift of understanding that
The lessons the young ones are presently taking part in
Are similar to those that once were
Part of the initial stages of their
Own earthly education.

As payment for our karmic debts,
Help us older souls to patiently endure
What the youngsters are inflicting upon us,
In their ignorance of their true nature
And the existence of Your Universal laws.
Help us to forgive them, for they know not
What they are doing to themselves,
Creating ever more difficult Karma that
Undoubtedly will have to be redeemed by them,
In one or several of their future lifetimes,
When they have grown strong enough
To carry the cross of making good
Where once they sinned.
It will then be their turn to suffer,
The same as we are doing now,
At the hands of those who are
Treading the evolutionary pathway
Behind us.

May the knowledge of this assist the unfolding
Of our own Christ nature with its characteristics
Of compassion, forgiveness and love
In ever more human hearts.
And may the gift of Your Divine courage and strength
Flow into the survivors of any kind of disaster
And those who attend to the sick and wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul.
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the redemption of all karmic debts
And the blessing and healing of our world
And everything that shares it with us.

Amen
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For Today
*_
​ 






Great Spirit, Mother/Father of all life,
Help me find the lonely ones
Among those I meet today.
Let me say the right words to take
Their loneliness away.
Too many walk with aching hearts
Along life’s highway.

Too many walk with breaking hearts,
Which no-one understands.
To them, the roadway’s rough and steep,
As it crosses their barren lands.
Help me lighten their weary eyes
And strengthen their hearts and hands.

Help me to brighten gloomy eyes
And let my own sorrows be
A reminder of someone else’s grief,
Of those who walk this road with me.
And when my words and hands fail,
Let me go with them in silent sympathy.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Peace Of The Elements*_







Deep peace of the gentle Lake to you.
Deep peace of the flowing Air to you.
Deep peace of the quiet Earth to you.
Deep peace of the shining Stars to you.
Deep peace of the Son/Daughter of Peace to you.

A Celtic Blessing

Pachelbel’s Canon in D major

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Sun Beyond The Sun
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
The Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter,
Is the Spiritual Sun above and beyond
The golden disc in the sky above us.
With the help of the Christ light You have brought 
The whole of Creation into being,
And it constantly nurtures and sustains all lifeforms
That emerge from you.

We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for the glory 
Of the light and warmth of Your love.
Without them there would be no life,
On the Earth or elsewhere. 
Reveal ever more of Your sacred truth to us,
To help us attend to our earthly duties
With happy, loving and carefree hearts,
Trusting Your great plan of life 
And the goodness of our earthly existence.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Song Of My Beloved
*_
​ _*




*_​ Oh, listen!
I want to sing to thee the song of my Beloved. 
Where the soft green slopes of still mountains 
Meet the blue shimmering waters of the noisy sea, 
Where the bubbling brook shouts in ecstasy, 
Where still pools reflect the calm heavens, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved.

In the vale where clouds hang in loneliness 
Searching the mountain for rest, 
In still smoke climbing heavenwards, 
In hamlets at Sunset,  
In the thin wreaths of fast disappearing clouds, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

Among the dancing tops of tall cypresses, 
Among gnarled trees of great age, 
Among frightened bushes that cling to the Earth, 
Among long creepers that hang lazily, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

In ploughed fields where birds are feeding noisily, 
On shaded paths that wind along full and motionless rivers, 
Beside banks where waters laps, 
Amidst tall poplars that play ceaselessly with the winds, 
In dead trees of last summer’s lightning, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

In still blue skies, 
Where Heaven and Earth meet, 
In breathless air, 
In mornings filled with incense, 
Among rich shadows of a noon-day
And long evening shadows, 
Amidst gay and radiant clouds of the setting Sun, 
On its path on the waters at the close of day, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

In the light and shadows of stars, 
In the deep tranquillity of dark nights, 
In the reflection of the moon on still waters, 
In the great silence before dawn, 
Among the whispering of trees, 
In the cry of birds at morn, 
Amidst the wakening of shadows 
And the sunlit tops of far mountains, 
In the sleepy face of our world, 
There thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

Keep still, O dancing waters, 
And listen to the voice of my Beloved.

In the happy laughter of children 
Thou canst hear it. 
The music of the flute 
Is His/Her voice. 
The startled cry of a lonely bird 
That moves thy heart to tears, 
You are hearing this voice. 
The roar of the ancient sea 
Awakens the memories 
That once were lulled to sleep 
By His/Her voice. 
The soft breeze that lazily
Stirs the tree-tops 
Brings the sound of 
His/Her voice to thee. 

The thunder among the mountains 
Fills thy soul 
With the strength 
Of this voice. 
In the roar of a vast city, 
Through the voices of the night, 
The cry of sorrow, 
The shout of joy, 
Through the ugliness of anger, 
You hear the voice of my Beloved. 

In distant blue isles, 
On soft dewdrops, 
On breaking waves, 
On the sheen of water, 
On the wing of flying birds, 
On the tender leaves of spring, 
Thou wilt see the face of my Beloved. 

In sacred temples, 
In halls of dancing, 
On the holy face of sannyasis, 
In the lurches of drunkards, 
With the harlot and the chaste, 
Thou wilt meet with my Beloved. 

On fields of flowers, 
In towns of squalor and dirt, 
With the pure and the unholy, 
In flowers that hide divinity, 
There too is my well-Beloved. 

The sea 
Has entered my heart. 
In one day, 
I am living a hundred summers. 
Oh, friend, 
I behold His/Her face in thee, 
The face of my well-Beloved. 

This is the song of my love.

Jiddu Krishnamurti
1895-1986
From the Indian Tradition
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Come To Me, My Truly Beloved
*
*




*​I  have had enough of silent nights, of my unspoken grief and tired  wisdom. Come to me, my truly Beloved. You are my treasure, my breath of  life, dress my wounds and be my cure. Enough of words, just come to me  without a sound.

Love means reaching for the sky and with every  breath tearing away a hundred veils. Love steps away from the ego. It  opens the eyes of inner vision and does not take this world so  seriously. If you understand all this, congratulations, dear heart! You  have joined the circle of lovers, but please tell me in your own words  how all this began for you. For me it happened when I was absorbed in my  work in this world, though I never lost my longing for my true home in  the realms of the Highest. One day, exhausted with no strength left, I  turned to God and the Angels and asked for their help. Suddenly they  lifted me into the grace of Divine love. Words cannot describe the  mystery of this experience.

Dear heart, why are you are so  unreasonable? You have fallen in love. Why then are you still worrying  about your life? Those who insist on robbing and stealing have reason to  fear earthly laws as well as spiritual ones. But although you profess  to be in love with the Highest, nonetheless you are worrying about what  people may think of you.

While in earthly life, I will run fast  and keep running until I catch up with the spirits of the air and the  wind. I will dissolve into air and become nothing, so I can reach my  Beloved more easily. I will become fire, burn my house and head for the  desert. I will become all pain, so I can be healed. I will become humble  and turn into soil so your flowers can grow in me. I will kiss the  ground and become water, so I can flow into your rose garden. I will  make my face shine like a golden coin, so I can become worthy of you, my  one and only truly Beloved. I came in this world helpless and fearful  but now that I am approaching the end of my journey, I am finding  comfort and safety in you. The blessing of truth is like water, it can  only flow downstream, back into the great ocean of life. Did it come  into earthly life so that I can find the way back to you, my Beloved?

There  is no bargaining with the love I feel for you. And the choices I make  are no longer the ones of my earthly self but yours. Your will is mine  and my will is yours. Now I know that love is the true nature of life  throughout the whole of Creation and that it is also the essence of  human nature that provides a mirror of our soul. This kind of love can  only reveal itself to those who look into its face and have the courage  to act it out in their own lives.

When you recognise the face of  anger, false pride and all manner of other negative characteristics in  others, do not turn away. Know that they are mirrors of your hidden  inner self. Place your own negativity under your feet, turn it into a  ladder for climbing ever higher into your true nature. There is no peace  until you become the master of the desires of your lower earthly self.  Let go of all anger. An outburst of it may taste sweet at the moment it  is happening, but anger destroys – not merely the other one. In time it  also kills you. Refuse to act as one of life’s victims. Be a conqueror  by taking charge of every aspect of your being. If that sounds too  difficult, ask God and the Angels for their help.

It takes  humility to climb to freedom. My dear heart, never think you are better  than others. Listen to their sorrows with compassion. If you want peace,  do not harbour bad thoughts, do not gossip and do not teach what you do  not truly understand yourself.

When a tree is planted every leaf  that grows tells you of the tree’s love for its Creator. Let your life  be like this and never forget that whatever you sow – in this lifetime  and all others – is bound to bear fruit. Therefore, if you have any  sense, my dear friend, plant nothing but love and remember that we show  our worth by what we seek, not by our words but our actions and deeds.  Water flows to those who want purity, so wash your soul of all desires  and be cleansed for the table of the highest love.

Shall I tell  you a secret? Flowers attract the most beautiful lovers with their sweet  smile and scent. When writing poetry or prose, if you put the cravings  of your small earthly self for fame and glory to one side and allow  God’s inspiration to flow through you, it will do so and can then speak  to people’s hearts and souls forever.

Do not spend unnecessary  time with those who lack understanding. Never sit in judgement over them  or throw stones at them or their talk. Each in their own sweet time  they too will re-awaken into the awareness of their true nature. As the  mirror of the soul easily gets rusty when dipped into muddy waters, it  is better by far to keep the company of those who already have opened  their hearts and learnt to love wisely, God’s way.

Maulana Rumi
From the Islamic Tradition
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cosmic Touch
*_
​ _*




*_​ Just try to get the Cosmic touch,
The sense that you don’t matter much!
A million stars are in the sky.
A million planets plunge and die.
A million million men are sped.
A million million wait ahead.
Each plays his part and has his day –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

Just try to get the chemic view:
A million million lives made you!
In lives a million you will be
Immortal down eternity.
Immortal on this Earth to range
With never death, but ever change.
You always were, and will be aye –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

And though it’s written from the start,
Just act your best your little part.
Just be as happy as you can,
And serve your kind, and die – a human being.
Just live the good that in you lies,
And seek no guerdon of the skies.
Just make your Heaven here today –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

Robert W. Service​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Meditation
*_
​ _*




*_​ So we may know the Great Father/Mother of all life better
And feel Their wisdom, love and power,
Let us tune into their frequency in our meditation hour. 
To tap into Divine greatness and use Its gifts each day,
We need to learn how to encounter it in a meditative way.
Making friends with the Universal Forces and finding out Its will,
Takes the inner silence where all is calm and still.

Nature’s forces are best observed in life’s quiet things.
Through Snowflakes softly falling like on Angel’s wings
Or the petals unfolding of a rose.
That’s how the Divine reveals itself to us
When our whole being is in repose.

So let’s carefully think about and plan to allocate
A portion of each day for being still and meditate.
When all is quiet within and without in deep meditation, 
Our spirit and soul experience the kind of initiation
That enables us to quietly and peacefully endure
The outer world because we know 
That in God we are secure.

Helen Steiner-Rice
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ God and the Angels are as much 
Part of us as we are of them.
That’s why every prayer is heard and responded to.
But because of our karmic debts and 
The lifepath we ourselves once chose to walk,
Sometimes the answer has to be ‘No!’

Nonetheless, all burdens that are too heavy 
To be carried on our own 
Can be made more bearable
On the wings of prayer.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Children Of This World
*_
_*




*_
​One of the many Bible quotes that seems to have perplexed the sages for a long time has come to us through St. Luke 16:8+11: ‘For the children of this world are wiser in their generation than the children of light. Wherefore make unto yourselves friends out of the mammon of iniquity, so that – when you die – they may receive you into everlasting dwellings.’ James Joyce, in his short story ‘Grace’ from the collection ‘The Dubliners’, came to the conclusion that this is the most difficult Scripture text to interpret properly. Yet, from the evolutionary level our race has reached by now, finding the hidden truths in such quotes is no longer difficult. I believe that teachings of this nature found their way into the scriptures because humankind – when the Christ Spirit spoke to our world through the legend of the Master Jesus – was still unready to grasp the higher meaning behind words like many of those of the Bible and other spiritual guide books. 

Finding them would come soon enough when our race had moved further along the evolutionary road. This is much simpler than anyone could have imagined at the time the teachings were first given. Yet, if humankind’s mental contortions – see the chapter ‘Women and the Goddess’ – of past ages led us down ever darker alleyways of corruption and abuse of power, even this took place for wise reasons and served a higher purpose. Undoubtedly, the suffering caused by sheer ignorance contributed significantly to the growth of every individual soul and that of our world. At all times the great wisdom of the Divine knew that with every experience, especially those that are considered to be bad, humankind’s consciousness would expand. At the same time, our longing and yearning for finding truth and peace in our world would grow ever stronger. As a result, when both finally came to us and our world, we would not only be good and ready for them but we would appreciate them and guard and protect them as the precious gifts they truly are.

By the way, the text of the second verse again shows a marked difference between the copy of the Bible James Joyce used and Lamsa’s translation, which reads: ‘If, therefore, you are not faithful with the wealth of iniquity, who will believe that there is any faith in you?’ My own interpretation of this is: ‘If, therefore, you are dishonest in your dealings with the material world, who will believe you when you say that you are trustworthy in matters of faith?’ Mammon was the Syrian God of earthly riches; in the New Testament he stands as a symbolism for earthly wealth and greed, as opposed to the human soul’s hunger for spiritual wealth and understanding. The concept of Mammon was in those days presented to us as if it was in opposition to God and therefore evil. Yet, earthly wealth is not inherently evil; nothing in the whole of Creation is. Our motivations and intentions of how to use something on the Earth plane alone decides whether in our minds and hands it turns into something good or evil.

Who are the children of this world and those of the light? The way I see it, every soul that is on the Earth plane at any given time is one of the children of this world. The children of the light are those who can be found in the world of spirit, behind the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, recovering from the strains and stresses of their latest sojourn into physicality. Once we shed our physical bodies, to enable us to move over the threshold into our true home, the world of light, we know that we are children of the Great Light that illuminates and brings forth all life. In that state it is easy for all of us to recognise that in truth God’s children on both sides of the veil are children of the light. On that level of life we make conscious contact with the wise ones who are in charge of us, our Masters and Angels. Whilst resting in that world, there eventually comes the moment when every soul becomes restless for more earthly learning and growth that will enrich and expand its consciousness.

I see the generation mentioned in the Bible as a symbol for every one of our Earth lives that provides our soul with fresh learning and growing experiences that helps us to grow up from spiritual infancy and childhood into mature adulthood. It stands to reason that in each generation, i.e. with every new lifetime spent in physicality, the soul becomes more understanding of life in general and of spiritual concepts in particular, than it was during all its previous earthly sojourns. That is why I do not share the belief that we come into this life without anything and that we pass out of it again with nothing. This is only true for to the physical aspects of life. 

For as long as its spiritual/karmic balance sheet still shows too many entries on the debit side, a soul on the inner spiritual level can be immensely rich and at the same time very poor. To me, the discussion of nature versus nurture is a futile one. I believe that about 95% of our character traces have been developed in previous lifetimes and that only 5% is acquired during this one. That is certainly the case for old souls, i.e. experienced ones who have been recycled a great many times, of which there are at present quite a few in our midst.

Without exception, we have been created from love and to love each one of us eventually returns. To love and act with gentleness and kindness in all our encounters that alone is our true natural state. Everything else is part of our earthly learning experiences only and, therefore part of the illusion of Earth and a temporary development phase only. The core of everybody’s being is spirit and pure consciousness that requires a great many lifetimes of studying – each must do this through their own first hand experiences – until our soul finally finds its own way back home into our true nature again. The way I see it, possession and possessiveness are earthly things; in truth we do not possess anything or anyone. Even the physical bodies we walk around in do not belong to us; they have to be handed back to Mother Earth, at the end of each lifetime. 

As the human soul progresses on its evolutionary pathway, each through its own experiences steadily gathers knowledge and finds wisdom that help its consciousness to expand. Slowly, it moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, and the only thing that truly ever belongs to it is its consciousness; whatever we add to it in understanding through our learning experiences is ours to keep in all eternity. That is why no child that was ever born on this plane of life entered into a new lifetime with nothing. Accompanying each new tiny body is always a fully formed soul and spirit, at whichever evolutionary level it may have reached up to then. The soul is the vehicle in which we bring the consciousness we have gained thus far in other lifetimes with us. Makes you think, doesn’t it? Any fresh learning we find during each lifetime we take with us into our other world, in preparation for all coming ones – and way beyond, when we have finally reached the evolutionary level that Earth life can no longer teach us anything.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Yet, from the evolutionary level our race has reached by now, finding the hidden truths in such quotes is no longer difficult. I believe that teachings of this nature found their way into the scriptures because humankind – when the Christ Spirit spoke to our world through the legend of the Master Jesus – was still unready to grasp the higher meaning behind words like many of those of the Bible and other spiritual guide books.



My feeling is that in evolutionary terms the couple of thousand years since the Jesus legend is not long at all, but culture has changed quite a bit. Those words that are in the spiritual guide books were not written in our language, indeed they may have been translated into Greek or Latin, then English. Translations cannot be exact, a gloss from the culture will always be added, the same goes for revisions like the King James or New English Bibles. It seems more likely that the 'higher meaning' that develops comes from this and is not seen by the earlier generation because it was not there, but added in the re-telling. I really think that people are pretty much the same through the world and historical time, the differences are cultural, learned, not innate.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Natural End Of All Religions
*_
​ 




​ As pointed out many times in other parts  of my jottings, in the New Age all religions will go from our world and  that for the simple reason that there will no longer be any need for  them. Considering how much misery and suffering they have brought and  still are doing to this day, this gives us plenty of grounds for  rejoicing.

Have you ever asked yourself, as I have:  ‘What does religion actually mean?’ In its original sense religion  signified the respect for what is sacred and the reverence for the Gods.  The word stood for an obligation and the bond between humankind and the  Gods. It is derived from the Latin religio, the ultimate origins of  that word are obscure. One possibility is an interpretation traced to  Cicero, connecting lego ‘read’, i.e. re – like in again – plus lego in  the sense of ‘choosing’, ‘going over again’ or ‘considering carefully’. 

Modern scholars such as Tom Harpur and Joseph Campbell apparently favour  the derivation from ligare ‘bind, connect’, probably from a prefixed  re-ligare, i.e. re – again – + ligare or ‘to reconnect,’ which was made  prominent by St. Augustine, following the interpretation of Lactantius.  The medieval usage alternates with order in designating bonded  communities like those of monastic orders. We hear of the religion of  the Golden Fleece or a knight of the religion of Avys.

Isn’t it sad that the teachings of the religions of our world and the  Christian ones in particular contain such a rich store and diversity of  gems of spiritual truth and that to this day far too many of them are  still misunderstood and misinterpreted? What a pity that the spiritual  progress of so many of the remaining religions is unnecessarily hampered  by too narrow a field of vision. 

Fortunately, there have always been groups and associations on both  sides of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, who  were and still are genuinely working with the Highest levels of life for  the blessing and healing of us and our world. With hindsight it is easy  to see that what those who failed to pursue this aim did not understand  that true religion is a matter of the heart and never had anything to  do with dogma and creed. The only concern of true religion is the  re-establishment and reinforcement of humankind’s heart relationship  with our Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. 

An essential part of the learning curve of the patriarchy lessons was  that with the passing of time its religions, with their all-male  Divinity, suppressed ever more forcefully the wisdom of the feminine,  the Great Mother. Without this, all these religions could hope to  achieve was putting a roof on the structure of their belief systems  because they ignored the fact that of necessity the teachings of the  legends of their scriptures were in truth based on and had their origin  in the spiritual/esoteric background of life. Without this any religion  lacks the necessary foundation that acknowledges humankind’s true  reality, origin and home, the world of spirit and light, from which all  myths and legends of the past once emerged. 

The result of this was that the interests of the religious  organisations’ employees were given preference to caring for the  spiritual wellbeing of the communities they were meant to serve. For  many centuries the establishments involved remained blissfully unaware  of the fact that the foundations of any construction have to be laid  before a roof can be put on its top. The most basic underpinning of all  life, not merely that of religious institutions, is humankind’s  relationship with its Creator. As soon as this has been duly attended  to, the rest of the structure comes right on its own. 

Only when the human soul’s spiritual beliefs finally rest in a deep  inner understanding of God’s true nature and its own, can total and  unconditional love and respect, tolerance and understanding for all life  and the One who created it grow organically from what our inner  guidance intuitively tells us what is true. Only when our faith is based  on this foundation and has established and embedded itself deep in our  hearts and souls, can the temple of healing and peace that exists on the  inner plane of life manifest itself in our earthly self and rise from  there into the Heavens. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every small plan within it, S/He sees all  sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups and  nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is all  loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires is  given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something from  it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart yearns  for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a certain  point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your  world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin  in that which was done by the people involved in their previous  lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as well as many lesser beings in our  world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are beneficial  for the development of those taking part in earthly life. Although our  efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we only work for  that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or witness a  disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How could God  permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind yourself that you  have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

_* * *_
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

'S/He sees all sides of any picture', seems closer to me than 'Two sides to every story.' Though pictures are still only two dimensional. Any thing can be seen in an infinite number of ways, from any angle or elevation if you want to stick to the physical analogy.


----------



## Aquarius

S/He sees all  sides of any picture, i.e. its physical aspect as well as the spiritual reality behind it that brought it into being.


----------



## Aquarius

Aspiring healers and lightbringers have  to be the builder of bridges, not only between the various kingdoms of  the Earth, but also between all other worlds and existences. Our two  worlds, the one in physicality, and the other in the world of spirit,  where we come from and return to, at the beginning and end of each  lifetime, are waiting to be reconciled and fused into one. To this day,  many still believe that getting in touch with the world of spirit means  communicating with the dead. Such a view could not be further from the  truth. Looking at our world, whilst bearing in mind everybody’s true  nature and home, one cannot help coming to the conclusion that many on  this side of life are the dead ones, i.e. unaware of who and what they  really are.

From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Eventually everybody finds their way  back home into the awareness of their true nature and wakes up to the  realisation that in truth we all are young gods in the making who are  serving their apprenticeships in earthly life. Even though from its  spiritual background God and the Angels are accompanying and guiding us,  everybody has to make the journey up the spiritual mountain of  returning into the oneness with our Creator on their own. There are as  many pathways as there are spirit/souls on both sides of the veil of  consciousness that separates our two worlds from each other. Help is  always available and never fails to come to those who ask for it, but in  the final analysis before God and themselves everybody stands alone.  The coming together and healing of the Divine aspect of our being and  its earthly counterpart is the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth.  This mystical experience is different for every soul and cannot be  shared by anyone. 

From ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
​
‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Refuse to think of time in the earthly  sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from  the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything  that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the  Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation  that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of  you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as  individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures  await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest  assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy.  Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and  great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the  conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

From ‘About Time’

 ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Your planet is the only place where the  concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow  and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created  especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and  giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are  in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and  that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever  have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring  fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage  of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others  worry about it but refuse to join them.

From ‘About Time’

 ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because on the inner level of life all  is one and there is no separation between anything, when one of you  changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else evolves  with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and  your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure –  imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through  all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your  world. See how they too are changing – it’s pure magic! The world you  are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as  yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s  surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all  life, the insecurity of their earthly existence can be very frightening.

From ‘About Time’

 ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Nothing can manifest itself in your  environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. And  there is no separation between anything there, each time one of you  consciously changes their perception of life and attitude towards it,  your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in  thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you.  So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an  active interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and  one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your  world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the  true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you  can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in  people’s hearts and souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual  understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in  your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only  born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and the profound goodness of  your existence. When its higher purpose reveals itself to your lower earthly self, it becomes clearly visible.

From ‘About Time’

 ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Assist the people you meet to become  aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this  glorious moment of here and now, and that every second of their lives is  part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling  on the Earth plane are aspiring to evolve into healers and lightbringers  who, in the fullness of time, can be used as channels through which My  wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the  consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of  creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation.  Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live  together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and  death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it  into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your  inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing  your new world about. 

From ‘About Time’

 ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Taking Time
*_
​ 





​ Take time regularly for:
Thinking –  taps into the source of all knowledge.
Playing –  the secret of staying young at heart.
Reading –  a fountain of information that,
when applied to our daily lives, can lead to an increase of 
wisdom and understanding and an expansion of consciousness.
Quiet reflections, meditations and prayers –  connect us with the Source 
of our being and we gain access to the only true power 
that exists in the whole of Creation.
Loving and being loved –  a gift from the Divine.
Being friendly –  the road to happiness.
Laughing –  the music of the soul.
Giving and sharing –  life is too short for selfishness.
Working –  the instruments of success.
Charitable deeds –  the keys to Heaven.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Is Blind?
*_
​ 




​ The one who can’t perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who fails to speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road Less Travelled
*_
​ _*




*_​ Two roads diverged in a wood.
Alas, I could not travel both.
Long I stood, looking down,
As far as I could,
To where they disappeared.

I chose the road less travelled,
Which seemed as fair,
But looked as if it could do with more wear.
Although those travelling it
Had worn it away about the same,
My inner guidance said for me it had more of a claim.

That morning, both equally lay
Covered with leaves
That human feet had trodden black.
Knowing that one way of necessity leads to another,
I promised myself I’d never come back
And for my life chose the road less travelled,
But not just for a day.

 Now I am glad to tell you,​ Though not without a sigh,​ How ages gone by,​ Two roads diverged in a wood​ And I was the weary wanderer​ Who picked the one less travelled by.
​ It turned out to be a long and hard road,​ But I’m glad I chose it because​ It helped me to grow so much​ In wisdom and understanding​ That it will forever make a big difference​ To the way I conduct my life.​Robert Frost
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Prayer For You
*_
​ 





 I said a prayer for you today.
God and the Angels must have heard, 
Cos’ I felt the answer in my heart,
Although no-one spoke a word.
I asked for neither wealth nor fame
I knew you wouldn’t mind,
But prayed for treasures
Of a far more precious kind.

I asked that they be with you
By night as well as by day,
With blessings of good health and cheer,
And friends to share your way.
Yet most of all, I requested happiness for you
In all things, great and small.
And it was for God’s never ceasing love and care
That I prayed most of all.

God be with you and keep you safe, always.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*_






​This is such a critical time in the  development of our world that it feels right to present this letter from  time to time. The Old Testament’s book of Hosea goes back  to the  eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it sent an early warning note into  the heart  of humankind about the dangers and implications of all  warmongering:  ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the  whirlwind. It has no  stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to  yield, the strangers  shall eat it.’ This teaching has not just one but  two hidden esoteric  meanings. First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e.  what we send out  into the world must return to us. 

But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping with the   Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth   plane through their thought processes and the actions following them   increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to   us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking   charge of our thought processes and learning to control them. Constant   practice alone can help us to become its masters rather than its   servants.

May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin,   Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15,   1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of   war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal  justice  worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian  population had  to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had  sown. The  historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of  Dresden: ‘It  has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a  wonderfully  beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that  was best in  Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany  during the  Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for  the horrors of  twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the   warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane   there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world   around us is a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities   of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to   remind ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever   befallen our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal   justice of the law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as   individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of   our world? A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this  in their prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the   Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls   of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help   them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one   fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating   more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear   demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive   forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did   this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The   destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of   this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September   2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their   ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.  

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past?  Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our  earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the  whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are  responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions, sticking  their heads into the sand in ostrich fashion? Independent of whether  their intentions are good or evil, every action causes a reaction, and  every bit of what anyone sends out into our world can do nothing but  return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love  is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater  transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

The spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant  to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for those around  us who are in need of it. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the  gift of clear vision, that person becomes capable of seeing into the  innermost centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to be at  one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this  contact has been made, if only for brief moments here and there, the  person’s soul opens and can be used as a channel through which God’s  creative power and light flows and acts like a small spring of clear and  life-giving water for all life.

Every spiritual development has the potential of one day growing into a   mighty flowing river that has its beginnings in the above described   spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth plane and trickling down   the hillside, it grows broader and ever stronger and faster flowing,   until it has become a great river in its own right that constantly pours   itself with all its might into the vast ocean of life. Each one of   these rivers makes a valuable contribution towards sweeping away the   debris of prejudices, false beliefs and superstitions that to this day   clutter the consciousness of our world, as described in the eleventh   labour of Hercules.

O Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your   wisdom and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the   present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift  all  warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and  the  energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the   Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may  they  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all  life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and  mind of  humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we  ask  this. Amen
May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever.


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’


From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil
*_
_*




*_
​‘All  that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing,’  said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797, Irish orator, philosopher and  politician. How right he was, but at the present stage of our race’s  spiritual development being a good person is no longer as simple as it  was in Burke’s time.

To this day people who really are good at  heart, but as yet unawakened to their true nature and the effect the  Universal Laws have on all life and lifeforms throughout the whole of  Creation, may well respond to terrorist actions by demanding that  aircraft should be sent to bomb a place. This is done in the hope that  some of the terrorists will be wiped out together with the unfortunate  civilians who are getting in the way of their thirst for revenge, men,  women and children, young and old alike.

This aligns those who  agree with such actions to the forces of darkness, the same side the  terrorists are on. These two parties between them are creating ever more  negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their country and our  whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass that with the  passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be redeemed by each  one of us individually and collectively all of us together. Is that what  YOU want?

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those  mentioned above, align themselves to the forces of Light and tune into  the White Healing Magic of the Universe. They seek the help of the  Universal Christ Spirit and Its Angels and focus their whole being on  the love and power of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun  of all Suns, the Christ Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the  hearts and souls of all who are involved in any kind of conflict, on  both sides of the fence. They pray that the Divine seed in all human  hearts stirs from its slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since  the days of yore, be born in the realities of Earth life in all human  hearts. Through this even the last one of us will eventually become  aware of their true nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their  earthly existence.

Never forget that the Universe has granted all  of us the gift of choice. For the first time in the known history of  humankind we are allowed to have our say and make a conscious decision  to which side of any ongoing conflict we wish to belong. Freedom of  choice is a right and we need to become aware that every right  automatically brings with it a duty, which in this case means we must  choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.

The present situation in  the Middle East is a test of everyone’s spiritual maturity and the  seriousness behind our intentions. It is our chance to make a genuine  contribution towards bringing a more peaceful and beautiful world for  all into being. And that is the very reason why we are here at this  special time of Mother Earth’s transformation that brings us the  transmutation of evil into good and darkness into light. Let’s not waste  any of its opportunities.
Peace be with all of us and our world.

Further Reading:
•    ‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of three   items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds   of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in  every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but  within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can  only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a  mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change  something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into  the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves  because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst   within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening   in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved   arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your   own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The   desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and   resenting awakens in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much   for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day  by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly  affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s  law.’

 _*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​ ‘The whole of Creation contains two   aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is   good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is   known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.   God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in  Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad  alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in  the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and   anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the   powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest   Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to   start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence   of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.   The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability  to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being   successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There   are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of   the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and   perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is   part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.   Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests   and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by   the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The   Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and   transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your   development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance   of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result   tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The   suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar   with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its   slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see   someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily   share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they   are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and   assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the   healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:   ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,   suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.   These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding   of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving   concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from   within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the   Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your   lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with  the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world.  And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of  you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking  evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have  become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is  not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve  any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the   distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will   have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in   earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of   light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties   only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every   human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness   of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their   contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and   compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every   one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those   you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of   earthly life.

 _*Good Or White Magic
*_
​ ‘Good or white magic is performed with   the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is   carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the   highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try   to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,   they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the   White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.   Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a   spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw   everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an   alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of   themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and   raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give   without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving   distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Magic And Black Magic*_
_*



*_
​God’s  nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and  feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world  around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of  ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and  negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice  is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about  the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or  siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the  equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and  otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used  by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in  many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given  rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of  humankind.

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and  Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle.  Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the  warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of  their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are  here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have  run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the  passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists  in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become  aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All  of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the  various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no  better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes  from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves,  each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic  world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so  that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this  purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving  and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad  and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us  something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it  requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its  true reality and the oneness with God.

The teacher/pupil  principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost  to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and  evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds  create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact  black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help  us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and  evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one  of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading  through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul  and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil.

Not  until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to  God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show  us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all  human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of  the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an  upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of  evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again  at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing  signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s  evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us  down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each  sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and  highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life  or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be  made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our  spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a  nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its  evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling.

And when the going  gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing  hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive  it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light.  When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing us,  with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels of  light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We  become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when  they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic.  As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through  us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up  to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into  the energies of the higher stream of life.

That is how down the  ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but  surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue  until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been  dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light  into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when  finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same  positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more  reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own  development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a  valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living  not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of  our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one  of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards  and upwards. Every individual can do a great deal to help the highest  forces with their work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and  all its inhabitants.

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we  know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled  up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw  the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too  become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our  race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort  to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living  as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this  is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and  love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding  our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being  that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and  relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose  of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of  separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness  and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human  souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally  are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in  our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all  power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And  we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the  white magic.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​ 
_
​_
​


----------



## Ibidun

Could it be quotes or thoughts?


----------



## Aquarius

Ibidun said:


> Could it be quotes or thoughts?



Only your original thoughts, reflections on and insights into the spiritual background of our earthly existence, please.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sowing The Wind
*_
_*




*_​As  mentioned in my letter to the warmongers of our world, Hosea 8:7 from  the Old Testament attempted to strike an early warning note into human  hearts and souls with its: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped  the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it  were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at the state of our  world, one cannot help wondering how many ever paid attention to it.

From  where we are now on the evolutionary spiral of life, it is not  difficult to recognise that the Hosea teaching is a reference to the  Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma and  reincarnation. This law decrees that whatever any one of us projects  into our world unerringly finds its way back to its sender. But that is  by no means all there is to it. The force of that which we create in  earthly life with the help of our thought processes and the actions that  follow them, increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on  its return journey. And that draws the attention to humankind’s most  urgent need, which is taking charge of our thought processes, learning  how to control them instead of being ruled by them. Constant practice is  required for mastering of this aspect of our nature.

God  is as much part of us as we are part of God. On our own we are nothing  and cannot create anything. Yet, as co-creators with God – within reason  and with the help and the will of God – we can create anything. As  living parts of the ever expanding Universal energies, we too are  expansive and dynamic beings. This expresses itself in abstract as well  as in visible terms, so that given time, all our creations enlarge. This  shows in the way we learn. The more we learn the more our consciousness  expands. The more we give, the more we receive, and so forth. This  principle applies to everything we send out into our world and it is  well worth our while to carefully watch every thought, word and action,  because we are responsible for each one. Knowing this puts us in charge  of our destiny and this is the only way we can take charge and ensure  that only the right things return to us. 

Whatever  we create, for good as well as for evil, more of the same inevitably  comes flooding back to us. For example, being loving generates more  love; living peacefully brings more peace, whereas war faring returns to  us and our world as ever more destructive wars, as the past has clearly  shown. Let us not fool ourselves! On the spiritual level of life  cheating does not exist and escape from or avoiding the unerring justice  of the Universal laws is impossible. The more human souls become aware  that God is always with us and that therefore nothing ever gets away  from the scrutiny of Its all-seeing eye, the more it is likely that we  shall strive to conduct our lives with honesty and integrity. In this  way we, each through their own efforts, are capable of changing the  course of our own destiny as well as that of individual nations, our  whole world and the whole of Creation.

It  is not difficult to see how our chances of making some real progress on  the evolutionary spiral increase because of all the knowledge we are  now allowed access to. It really does set us free to consciously decide  which way we wish to travel in future. Further down into darkness and  evil or up and ever up back into the light of our true being, at one  with our Highest Self, the choice is ours. Becoming aware of our true  nature and taking charge of our destiny is an immensely empowering  experience, but it also brings us the responsibility of choosing wisely.  It’s a great time and energy saver as well, because whenever we are in  difficult situations, we no longer look towards others to provide us  with the answers to our questions. Instead, we go within and consult  with our inner teacher and guide.

As  you can see, taking responsibility for everything that is in our life is  a wonderfully liberating experience. One cannot help wondering how long  it will be until the leaders of our world, business, political and  spiritual also grow wise to that. The Universe tests the human soul  constantly to establish how much understanding it has thus far  developed, and the trials of power are particularly difficult ones.  Would that the consciousness of all those who are presently in leading  positions throughout our world, wake up to the fact that no-one on the  Earth plane has any real power. This would help them to recognise their  responsibility for wisely handling any power that has been entrusted to  them.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​
* * *​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reaping The Whirlwind

*_*




*_​ May the orgies of destruction during  World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in  particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how  Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the  consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies  and ensured that we, the civilian population, had to reap the bitter  harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor  wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic  quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city and a symbol of  baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained all  the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an  absolutely exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century  warfare. . . .’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the  warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane  there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world  around us is a reflection and an outer manifestation of the inner  realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do  well to remind ourselves that manmade and natural disasters alike are  part of the Universal justice of the law of Karma. How can we as  individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of  our world?’ A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this in their prayers and meditations ask for the radiance of the  Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls  of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help  them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one  fire cannot be extinguished by another. All this can achieve is creating  more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear  demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive  forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did  this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The  destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of  this. During the review of this chapter in April 2018, the warmongers in  our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more  sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.

 Have we, as a race, not learnt anything  from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the  spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws  that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely  pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, sticking their heads into the sand in  ostrich fashion? Independent of whether their intentions are good or  evil, every action causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends  out into our world can do nothing but return to its sender and that  with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and  pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law  than mere ignorance. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Control Our Minds
*_
​ _*




*_​ As we know by now, thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality  and as we think, so we become. Every thought we send into the Universe  goes round in a circle and eventually returns to us in some form. In our  ignorance of these things, each one of us has done their share of  creating the present state of our world. Wise ones are aware of this and  have no problems recognising that they are responsible for the state of  our world and that if they wish the Earth to become a more peaceful and  pleasant place for all, they have to think of ways of making it so. 

Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. All of them serve the  development of our earthly minds and each one of them does so in a  different way. Aquarius offers many opportunities for attuning the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds to the mind of the  Highest. Each one of us is destined to evolve into a channel through  which the wisdom and truth of the Divine expresses itself and enters our  world. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, the main attention of  our evolutionary development is on this aspect of our nature. 

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a positive and  constructive one of light and understanding, as well as a negative, dark  and destructive one of fear and distrust. Do you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that our world has become place where only bad news is  good news and that the news media, without being aware of what they are  doing, are constantly adding to the negative stream? I believe that  refusing to give way to taking part in any kind of negativity is of the  utmost importance for aspiring healers and lightbringers. Rather than  adding to the clouds of darkness and ignorance that surround us and our  world by watching and listening to the news, it is our duty to do all we  can to counteract the clouds of darkness and do our share of dissolving  them. 

We are responsible for what we allow our earthly minds to be filled  with. I like to know what is happening in our world and therefore listen  to the news once or twice each day, rather than every hour and on the  hour like the BBC presents them. I pay attention until they deteriorate  into what I call ‘the rape and murder cast’. At that moment I exercise  my freedom of choice, reach for the ‘off’ button and think to myself:  ‘This too is part of the great plan of life and rests in Your loving  hands.’ There is no doubt in my mind that’s what it is. 

Before opening a newspaper or watching videos on the internet, I remind  myself that no-one can force anyone to read or listen to anything. For  me this is the best way of protecting my mind against being bombarded  with and penetrated by all the negativity our sensationalistic and  media-orientated outer world is constantly trying to pump into our  individual consciousness and that of the collective. 

Whenever I find out that I have been missing something, my friends are  happy to tell me whatever is important to them. There is nothing new  under the Sun and all the things that are presently taking place in our  world are sure to have done so in the past. The trouble with the  technological advances of our time is that reports about them can now be  served almost instantly to all who are willing to pay attention. The  most lurid sensations are the best fillers of air time and sellers of  newspapers. 

As I prefer quality of information rather than quantity, I switch off.  And if you do the same, please do yourself the favour of refusing to  indulge in a guilt trip for what you are doing. Instead, be happy and  rejoice, because increasing numbers of people round our world are doing  the same. Think of how environmentally friendly your behaviour is and  give yourself a pat on the back. Reflect on the amounts of energy you  are saving in the course of a year and the forests that do not have to  be chopped down because of you and all those like-minded souls round the  world. Feel good about yourself and the things you are doing to help  our planet in its struggle against exploitation of its precious  resources through over-consumerism. Let those who are addicted to the  news not fool themselves into thinking that this issue is unimportant.  It is, because we are all responsible not only for our thoughts and our  world, but also – as mentioned earlier – for what we allow our minds to  be filled with.

More imperative still is that as awakened ones we set a good example by  not dwelling on unpleasant and chaotic conditions in the world around  us. Are we not privileged indeed to know that, in spite of whatever may  still have to happen, there is a great plan of life and that the reigns  for the whole of creation rest safely in the loving hands of the  omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient Father/Mother of all life, the  Great White Spirit? 

All who once spent some of their lifetimes in the Native American  tradition, as many in our midst are likely to have done, know how in  those days the Great Spirit was worshipped by all. We were aware then,  as we are now, that this is the Source of all being, the One from whom –  with the help of the Angels – all blessings of the material plane life  are constantly coming forth, including every human life. The One has  always been providing us with the spiritual strength and sustenance that  was required to learn our earthly lessons and carry out any special  assignments that have been allocated to us. 

We are part of God as much as God is part of us. The Highest levels of  life communicate with us through our intuition. This is known as the  living God within, who knows the way of all things and the answers to  any question we may ever care to ask. Whenever we do so with our earthly  mind, the answer from our spirit mind comes immediately. There is no  need to ask anyone else. We do well to practise this constantly, so that  slowly but surely our earthly mind knows that our higher spirit self is  always there to show us the way in all things and supply us with honest  and truthful answers at any given moment.

Throughout the ages there have been  people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was  happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their  information without studying books. With the passing of time they found  out that all outer manifestations of life are reflections of the  realities of their inner counterparts and that this applies to human  thinking as much as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation.  It is not the physical brain alone that does the thinking, for the  simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and can function on  its own. 

Without the spiritual forces in its background creating and supporting  the physical plane of life there would be nothing. Naturally, this also  applies to humankind’s mental capacities. No earthly self on its own  could ever bring itself into being. Never mind Earth life, without the  help of our Highest spirit Self and our constant companions, the Angels  and Masters, friend and helpers in the world of light, there would be no  physical life anywhere in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy is in  charge of the great plan of life and responsible for its smooth running,  at all times. They are the ones who bring us into earthly life and  place us in the right spots and relationships, so we can attend to our  life lessons and fulfil our Karmic obligations.

Some of us developed the ability to act  as channels of the Divine in previous lifetimes. They have come into  this one to practise and polish this artform to a high sheen by humbly  serving the Highest Forces of life. It is likely that they were scribes  in far distant lifetimes, who abused their gift for selfish purposes  like seeking to dominate people by frightening them out of their wits,  so that they could be exploited more readily. 

Anyone who took part in such things, and there have been many, by now  have learnt their lessons. They are here to nail the desires of their  small lower self and its fears to the cross of earthly life by placing  them into the hands of the Highest. But because of the suffering they  once caused others, they could have a slow, painful and protracted  struggle with this aspect of their being on their hands, not as some  kind of punishment, but as the redemption of their Karma and to restore  the balance of their spiritual account.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Looking behind I am filled with gratitude.​ Looking forward I am filled with vision.​ Looking upwards I am filled with strength.​ Looking within I discover peace.​ ​ Quero Apache Prayer​​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil
*
​ _*




*_​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The banana wants eating, the peach I want to eat. The problem of which to eat is easily solved, eat both. The problem of which to eat first is not so simple.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The banana wants eating, the peach I want to eat. The problem of which to eat is easily solved, eat both. The problem of which to eat first is not so simple.



Dear Oliver. The answer to this dilemma is easy to find when one considers that bananas have a soothing, calming influence on our whole system, therefore best eaten shortly before going to bed. Read more about it by following this link: 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou.....10..35i39j0i67j0j0i131j0i20i263.fO6GWp-OynU


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of three  items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds  of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst  within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening  in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved  arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your  own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The  desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and  resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much  for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

 _*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​ ‘The whole of Creation contains two  aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is  good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is  known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.  God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and  anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the  powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest  Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to  start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence  of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.  The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being  successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There  are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of  the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and  perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is  part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.  Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests  and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by  the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The  Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and  transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your  development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance  of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result  tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The  suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar  with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its  slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see  someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily  share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they  are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and  assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the  healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:  ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,  suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.  These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding  of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving  concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from  within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the  Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your  lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will  have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in  earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of  light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties  only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every  human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness  of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their  contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and  compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every  one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those  you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of  earthly life.

 _*Good Or White Magic
*_
​ ‘Good or white magic is performed with  the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is  carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the  highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try  to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,  they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the  White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.  Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a  spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw  everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an  alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of  themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and  raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give  without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving  distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Dear Oliver. The answer to this dilemma is easy to find when one considers that bananas have a soothing, calming influence on our whole system, therefore best eaten shortly before going to bed. Read more about it by following this link:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou.....10..35i39j0i67j0j0i131j0i20i263.fO6GWp-OynU



I was thinking more allegorically, for example, two small countries border a larger one, one is mountainous and has an aggressive population, one is a fertile plain with a passive population. Which to colonise first? Control and calm the difficult one for the peace it will bring, or take over the other for the profit it will bring? There are many such dichotomies between what 'needs' to be done and what will give 'instant pleasure'.


----------



## Aquarius

Isn't it the highest time that all this nonsense came to its natural end, as I believe it is in the process of doing.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Building The New Jerusalem
*_
_*





*_​ Many  believe that our world is falling apart because humankind is neglecting  its duty of caring for it, and that therefore it will perish. I do not  believe that this is going to happen, although it’s true that many times  on the surface of earthly life there appears to be nothing but  confusion, pain and suffering. For as long as we are unable to look  beyond the perceptions of our earthly existence into its spiritual  background, it will be impossible to notice the progress we and our  world have been making throughout time.

Yet, even those whose  inner vision has opened cannot tell where God’s great plan of life wants to take us in the future. This is because it is not our place to  know any of its details. The task before all aspiring healers and  lightbringers is learning to trust the goodness of the life that has  been given to us. Every human being in this life and our other world is  part of the great stream of wisdom, love and light that for some time  has been flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and collective  consciousness of humankind.

Whether someone is as yet  consciously aware of this or not, with the passing of time increasing  numbers of us will be returning into the conscious awareness of God’s  true nature and their own. As pioneers of the Aquarian Age, each one of  us ultimately is here to make their contribution towards manifesting the  new age’s spirit of love and siblinghood on the Earth plane. In any way  possible we need to express our appreciation and love for the world  that has been placed into our care and for those who contributed to  bringing it into being and maintaining it.

Any small effort one  of us makes in this direction contributes to the activation of the  Divine spark that in seed form is still slumbering in many hearts. Each  one is waiting to wake up and slowly but surely join the great flame of  Divine love that is growing ever stronger in the heart and soul of  humankind. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us not follow where  the well trodden trail may lead, but instead go where no-one has ever  walked before and there is no path. Then leave a trail behind that  others may wish to follow. That’s how each one of us is required to go  about doing their share of building the New Jerusalem, the city of light  described by St. John in his Revelation at the end of this chapter. It  is revealing itself with ever greater clarity that this is not going to  be a place somewhere ‘out there’, but right here and now on our planet.  All along the term ‘City of Light’ has been a symbolism for this  awakening of the Divine spark.

The way forward for each one of us  individually and for the whole of our race, is this building of the New  Jerusalem. Each one of us on their own and all together, we ourselves  are its builders. As soon as an earthly self has achieved a certain  degree of spiritual maturity, the Divine spark in its heart stirs from  its slumbers. With the passing of time it grows stronger and develops  into the living God within. This is the Christ part of everyone’s own  nature, who gradually takes over the drives and urges of our lower  nature and replaces them with Divine ones. This process is the building  of the New Jerusalem and it would be pointless to wait until we go to  Heaven or rather the spirit world. As these things can only be developed  in earthly life, it’s essential to start right here and now. It is done  by expressing our true nature and thinking, speaking and acting in kind  and loving ways, as well as living in keeping with the Universal laws.  This helps us to come into harmony with the Universal forces of life.

Anyone  who is presently taking part in earthly life has been granted the gift  of another lifetime for learning to trust that the Great Mother’s love  and wisdom will always bring us and our world the spiritual growth each  one of us needs for their return into the conscious awareness of their  oneness and togetherness with God and all life. You may find it helpful  to quietly affirm to yourself every so often: ‘God is part of me and I  am part of God. Willingly I act as Its channel for lovingly spreading  Divine wisdom and truth. From love I have come and to love I am now  returning. Achieving the awareness of my true nature and reality is the  purpose of my earthly existence.’

Listen carefully to the  responses that rise from the innermost core of your being into our  conscious awareness through the world of your feelings. This is feedback  from your inner guide and God Self, who constantly tries to tell show  you whether something you hear or read is true or false. Bearing this in  mind, let’s take a look at the following:

St. John Revelation  21: 1-6: ‘Then I saw a new Heaven and a new Earth. The first Heaven and  the first Earth had disappeared and there no longer was any sea. I saw  the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of Heaven from God,  prepared as a bride dressed for her husband. Then I heard a loud voice  calling from the throne: ‘Look, how God lives among human beings. He  will make his home among them. They will be His people, and He will be  their God, God-with-them. He will wipe away all tears from their eyes.  There will be no more death and  mourning,  sadness or pain. The world  of the past has gone.’

‘Then the One sitting on the throne spoke:  ‘I am making the whole of creation new. Write this, for what I am  saying is trustworthy and will come true.’ Then he said to me: ‘It has  already happened. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the  End. I will give water from the well of life free to anybody who is  thirsty.’ Reflecting on these words from where I am now, it’s not hard  to recognise that the events described in the revelation have already  been taking place in our world with the help of writings like mine for  many years. Through them the city of light has for some time been  descending, in the form of Divine knowledge and wisdom, from the  Heavens, brought to us by the Angels of the Christ Circle, the highest  levels of life,  for the heart and soul of humankind.

Because of  this there will soon no longer be any room for the sea of ignorance,  which for such a long time held us captive on the Earth plane.  The  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we acquired during the part  of our earthly education when we were made to believe that every word of  the sacred texts of our part of the world had to be taken literally and  was true. For a long time such beliefs were forced upon us and those  who dared to doubt them were declared heretics and burnt alive on the  stakes. These things ensured that we were kept firmly nailed to the  cross of our earthly existence, until the approach of the Age of  Aquarius and its promise of spiritual freedom for all.

The scary  parts of the revelations were designed to keep us firmly planted on the  Earth plane, until the time and energies were right for disclosing the  higher esoteric meaning of St. John’s Revelations to us – and that time  is NOW. Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, the law of life is  love and every transgression against it is a sin that has to be made  good at some stage of our development. This is not going to be done by a  God-man, who merely existed as a thoughtform, but by us – you and me  and everybody else. And at the rate we are presently moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, there soon will be no more  sea of ignorance in which anyone can drown.

I believe that the  New Jerusalem is a symbol for the heart and soul of humankind opening  itself progressively to the light of Divine wisdom and truth, which for  some years by now has been flowing ever more powerfully from the highest  levels of life into the individual and collective consciousness of our  world. For me, that is the higher esoteric meaning of the City of Light  described in the Revelation of St. John, known as the Divine.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Not By Bread Alone’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World
*_
_*




*_​ Looking around our world, one cannot  fail to notice the amounts of suffering that exist in it. It is because  in the course of countless lifetimes each one of us has been doing their  share of creating it, for ourselves and our world with the help of our  thoughts, words and actions. This too did not happen without a wise  higher reason. Our own suffering familiarises us with the nature of  suffering. Witnessing the pain of others aids the awakening of our  Christ nature; its first characteristics are compassion and love. 

Alas, when the suffering we inflicted upon others’ during the earlier  parts of our earthly education, returns to us in later lifetimes when we  have matured sufficiently to be strong enough to cope with them, we  have no idea what’s hitting us and then may well ask ourselves: ‘ Why is  this happening to me, out of all people, when I lead such a good life  would never dream of harming anyone?’ Wise ones reply to this: ‘No, not  in this lifetime but most certainly in many others.’

Whenever we have worked our way through particularly difficult and  traumatic events, we eventually reach the point when things begin to  settle down again. The time then has come for taking stock and sorting  the wheat from the chaff in our life by looking at what our experiences  have been trying to teach us. First of all we need to forgive ourselves  for having created the cause of our suffering, either in this lifetime  or previous ones. To enable us to deal with our own suffering as well as  that of others we need the kind of forgiveness that rises from deep  within our heart and soul. It alone can bring the healing and peace we  are seeking for every aspect of our being. 

Forgiveness is always an act of clemency, which in my view can only be  found through grasping the higher purpose of our experiences and why  they were necessary. Coming to terms and making peace with the events of  the past – not only this lifetime but all others – is of great  importance for all of us. Because of our inner oneness, when one of us  heals our whole world does the same.

I believe that the main cause of all the suffering we and our world ever  had to endure is ignorance, i.e. not knowing who and what we truly are,  where we came from and one day will be going to; the wise higher reason  why we are here and that we and our world, the same as everything else  in the whole of Creation, are subject to great Cosmic laws, God’s laws.  Everything that is in our lives has its origin in our own thinking and  behaviour patterns, and that all things start and end with us.  Therefore, if we wish to change our world, we have to begin with  ourselves.

In the long course of our evolution, it became necessary that we should  forget or rather lose all contact with the conscious awareness of these  things. But fortunately, this amnesia was not intended to last forever.  The wise higher reason behind everything that happens in earthly life is  that each one of us through their own experiences should find out the  difference between good and evil, darkness and light, and so forth.  Alas, as a result of our memory loss, the consciousness of our race  gradually filled itself with ever more false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. 

As Don Miguel Ruiz writes in ‘The Mastery of Love’: ‘The mind knows –  and that’s the problem’. The earthly mind for a very long time has been  thinking it knows things that are now revealing themselves as untrue. To  this day, this creates all the difficulties of our world. They are hard  to overcome because we need to convince the earthly mind of the truth  of the knowledge that is now coming to us from the highest levels of  life and help it to accept this.’

I believe that the first essential step towards ending the suffering of  our world is taking a good look at ourselves, our deeply ingrained  behaviour and thinking patterns and also our inner motivations. It is  necessary to establish which ones, maybe even all of them, do no longer  serve our own progress on the evolutionary spiral of life and that of  our world. They then either need to be discarded completely or at least  changed. Born of the beliefs we once saw as truth, the old ones can  present serious obstacles. As we all have brought a great deal of excess  baggage of this nature with us from previous lifetimes, everybody has  their work cut out for them.

To paraphrase a teaching from ‘The Life and Teaching of the Masters of  the Far East’, Volume Three comes: ‘A house that is divided within  itself in due course is bound to shatter and fall, but united it remains  forever. Choose carefully whom you wish to serve, for division is  failure and death. Yet, unity in the principle of the Great  Father/Mother of all life assures eternal honourable evolutionary  progress and dominion by the highest forces of life.’ 

The above is relevant to what is happening to everybody now. Many by now  are trying to develop their spiritual nature, but are wrestling with  letting go of their old fears and habits. For as long as our small  earthly self and our Highest or God Self are at loggerheads with each  other, we represent a divided house. The time has come for choosing  between allowing the desires of our lower nature to run our life for us  or turning towards to the living God within, our inner guidance, so it  can show us the way. Through this the mind of our heart develops; that’s  where the living God within dwells.

Shedding the emotional baggage of the past that this requires is by no  means easy, as many of our beliefs are very old indeed and therefore  deeply embedded in our subconscious. There is nothing for it but waiting  until they surface and when they do, ask God and the Angels to show us  how to deal with them. This requires patience and a great deal of  courage. I find it helpful to know that any obstacles on our spiritual  pathway unfailingly present us with opportunities for growing in wisdom  and understanding. So let’s rejoice and give thanks and praise for our  Divine Father/Mother’s wisdom and love who for every one of His/Her  children of the Earth provides this kind of learning.

For as long as we refuse to pay attention to what our earthly lessons  wish to teach us, time and again they will be presented to us and that  in many different forms. Until our reactions show that we have got the  message, we shall not be allowed to move on to studies of a more  elevated nature. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘Realise Your Inner Strength’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Living Bread’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Pain
*_
​ 




​ A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that is your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody
*






If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Jorge

That's the only way one can fully understand life by living it and then understanding most things gradually.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row. We are steered by fate.’ Samuel Butler


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Am I?
*_
​ 





I am much more than a picture in a passport
Or qualifications and titles. 
I am not the stories people tell about me
And I am not in the judgments of others.
I refuse to be placed in boxes 
And can neither be numbered nor labelled.
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of earthly human minds.

But who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
We are one and you are part of me as much as I am part of you.
If you wish to meet the one we both truly are,
You need to look into your heart.
It knows how to recognise the true me and you,
And easily connects us with the vibration of love.

I am an experience and a feeling, 
A wave and a vibration
That can come to you in a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
But also the oceans of our world and the skies above them.
I am the wind that caresses your face and hair.
I am what I love within me, 
As well as that of which I am afraid.
I am me, but even though 
I am in anything and anyone 
And any place where I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Do not mention my boundaries and limitations,
Or who – in your view – I could or should be.
All I ask of you is that you
Accept and love me the way I am
And allow me the freedom and space to be myself.
Whenever you wish to know me, 
All you have to do is approach me 
With a smile and a hug,
So I can recognise you. 
Then let me take you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For there alone we can find
The true ‘me’ and also the true ‘you’.​ Nachi
Edited by Aquarius

For more of Nachi’s poetry, please follow the link below:

Nachi’s Poetry
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

'I yam what I yam.' Popeye.


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Am*_







O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
You and I, we are one.

What a drop is to the ocean,
I am.
I am the drop and the ocean. 

What a lick of flame is to fire,
I am.
I am the flame and also the fire.

What the Sun’s rays are to God’s light,
I am.
I am the rays as well as the Sun.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Am Love
*_
​ 





Do you want to know my name? Does it matter?
But if you insist, I will tell you.
It’s no secret, you know me anyway: I am Love.
I am in you and you are in me. We are one.
I am all of you and you are all of me.
You know me, as I know you.
We have always known each other, 
For we have always been one. 
You and I are in the whole of Creation.
We are love and our hearts are part of 
The living, loving and beating heart 
Of the whole of Creation.

Yesterday and tomorrow exist only in the illusion
Of our earthly existence. 
The essential and most important part of our being is spirit.
It is immortal and eternal,
And knows no yesterdays or tomorrows.
There is only now and this now is love.
We are all there ever was and all there ever will be.
We are alive and always have been.
We cannot die because we were never born
On the material plane of life.
We are eternally young and will never grow old,
And for us there truly is no death.
Therefore death, where is thy sting? 
You have no hold on us!

All there is lies within us.
The eternal fountain of youth and Shangri-La
Are neither dreams nor illusions.
They are symbols for states of consciousness 
That are part of our inner truth.
That’s why the two places will never be found on the Earth.
The realities of that life are a dream and an illusion
That frequently presents us with the nightmare of being
Trapped in a physical body that acts like a black box,
Which for a long time cannot be penetrated by 
The light of spiritual wisdom and truth.
But eventually it takes us back into
The awareness of our true nature and
Roots in the spiritual background of physical life.

Rejoice, dear Friend, that you and I have already woken up 
And can manifest in our world that which we truly are.
For ever more of us
Trumpets are sounding and mission bells tolling:
‘Are you sleeping still? Wake up, come alive!’
Listen to the sounds of your Highest Self calling
And pay attention to the responses that rise
From the very depths of your own being. 
You are the only one who can take you
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into your true inner eternal realities 
And they are love.’

Something is stirring deep within all human hearts and souls.
It’s a fluttering like butterflies’ wings
That makes people wonder: ‘What could it mean?’
Until finally there comes the realisation 
That there is nowhere to go and nothing to do,
Except being true to our real nature,
Going inside and gently surrendering to our Highest Self,
So It can show us ways of being once again 
That which we always have been:
Love.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Each one of us is potentially a manifestation of the 
Great Father/Mother’s love on the Earth.
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood are required 
To act as pathfinders and lightbringers for our world. 
May the light of the Highest Star, the Universal Christ,
Awaken ever more strongly in you and me,
So it can flow through us into those around us.
May this continue until every last shred 
Of the darkness of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
That to this day exist on our planet has been absorbed
Into the Power and Glory of the Christ Spirit,
To be uplifted and transmuted into 
Blessing and healing energies for all life.
The power to do this is present in each one of us, 
Waiting to be discovered and developed, and then
Used responsibly, unselfishly and with great caution
Under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels. 

Armageddon is the symbol of the battle 
Between the higher and lower aspects of human nature
That has been taking place inside all of us for far too long,
But neither part is meant to rule supreme forever. 
Ever more of us are now working on reconciling and 
Healing them together, so they can work together
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of the whole,
And that is love.

There will be no day of judgement or reckoning, 
No retributions and punishments, 
Only a waking up and coming home into 
Knowing who and what we truly are 
And always have been: Love.
And then hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Exploring what that truly means.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Armageddon’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘What Is Love?’

* * *
​


----------



## Angalfaria

I'm so glad to be here. I love writing, reading, traveling, and so on. In the morning I read a book about travel, the name of the book is Travel to Dubai by Keeran Jacobson and the book is able to make me interested in visiting in Dubai. So a keen interest raises in my mind to go to Dubai and stay someday there and enjoy a lot. So I decided to book an apartment or a villa online. I give a search on google to see some online rentals portal or some agencies to get some beautiful apartments and villas. I visit many sites; one of them is https://www.dubairent.com and see many apartments and villas but could not choose any yet. Any recommendation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked And I Was Given*_






I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise
And be able to appreciate abundance when it arrives in my life.
I asked for power, that I might be feared and praised by people.
I was given powerlessness, that I might become aware that
The only true power belongs to God.
I asked for all the things that would help me to enjoy my life.
I was given wisdom and the ability to enjoy all things.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing
Forth from deep within the highest and best qualities,
Which in those days were still slumbering inside me,
Waiting to wake up to help me evolve into
A true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth plane.

And when my awakening came,
I asked for Divine courage and strength,
But the lessons of my subsequent life taught me
That these characteristics cannot be given to us by anyone,
Not even by God and the Angels.
They can only be developed by following our inner guidance
And bringing them forth from within
The very core of our own being.

That is how the Universe at all times meets everyone’s true needs.
It’s just that frequently this has to come about in mysterious ways,
Which we as earthlings find hard to understand.
But rest assured that each time we ask for something
We get what we truly need.
That’s why we need to be careful what we ask for,
Because in some way our are always
Heard and replied to and that frequently
In spite of our small earthly self’s desires.

All these things have taught me
That my life – and everybody else’s –
In truth is filled with the goodness and love
Of the Great Mother’s wisdom,
And that ultimately, each life is a gift and a benediction
From the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Christ Star.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Breath Of Life

*_​ _*




*_​ O Divine Breath, breathe on me and through me 
Flow into the whole of our world and all its lifeforms.
Show me how I, hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Can do my share of saving and redeeming,
Blessing and healing them.
Because on the inner level all life is one
And there is no separation between anything,
When one of us is doing this work, 
The whole of Creation benefits from it.

Amen 
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Water, The Drink Of Life
*_
​ 





All water on the Earth plane is of God
And filled with the essence of God.
Each time I partake in a drop of it,
I affirm that my whole being is filling with
Divine love and wisdom and the power
To bless and heal all life.
And because God is part of me, 
That’s precisely what happens.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Angalfaria

That's great Amen, beautiful poem, I like this so much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JWriter

"When we look back on all the perils through which we have passed and at the mighty foes that we have laid low and all the dark and deadly designs that we have frustrated, why should we fear for our future? We have come safely through the worst." - Winston Churchill


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For Understanding
*_
​ 





Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
All over our world, the faces of Your human children are alike.
With tenderness they have come into their present existence.
Help each one of them to face the winds of life
And walk the good road, 
Not only on the Earth plane, 
But way beyond.

Great White Spirit, 
Fill us with Your light, wisdom and love.
Grant us the gift of understanding
And open our inner vision,
So that we may be able to recognise Your truth.
Teach us to walk the Earth softly,
As a relative of everything that shares it with us.

Based on the Native American Sioux Tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

' ...walk the Earth softly, as a relative of everything that shares it...'

I do like that sentiment, mind you there are a few things, like polio and leprosy, that I wouldn't mind banishing for good, like we did smallpox.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Illusion To Fusion*_







Shadows that haunt us in dreams and waking,
Dissolve in the light of each dawn that’s breaking.
All fears with their black clawing terror,
Stand naked and harmless,
Each one revealed as an error.

Mountains for climbing and bridges to cross,
Regrets at their passing, but no need for a sense of loss,
Knowing that everything in the cauldron of mind
Can be transmuted by the new kind of love we find.

We are beautiful dreamers, awakening at last
From the loneliness of the past,
Into our true nature and life everlasting,
And connecting with all in the infinite flow
Of God’s life of light and love –
As above, so below.

Leane Grimshaw
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Animal Teachers
*_






​ Since time immemorial animals have been  humankind’s spiritual companions. The earliest indications of the  significance of the human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty  thousand year old cave wall paintings of the Cro-Magnon people. In many  if not in most cultures, animals have served a variety of spiritual  functions. They have been linked with supernatural forces, acting as  guardians and shamans and appearing in images of our true home, the  world of spirit. They have even been worshipped as agents of Gods and  Goddesses sent to our world by the Highest. Many ancient creation myths  depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not explain the  existence of the dog, the primeval people revealed their intense  attachment to their animal companions through the belief that dogs  existed from the beginning, like God.

That animals touch us in a deep inner place is by no means a new  discovery. It is a phenomenon that pervades the history of all  human-animal connections. Somehow we have always felt that we could  benefit spiritually from our relationships with animals, because they  offer us something fundamental and that is an unspoilt sense of the joy  and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals feel much more intensely  and purely than we are capable of doing, we may yearn to express  ourselves with their abandon and integrity. 

Animals reveal to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in  ourselves, but nonetheless form the core of our true inner self. The  structure and organisation of their societies, as well as their  behaviour patterns can tell us a great deal about the instinctive  reactions of our lower earthly animal nature. It is possible to sense  through our relationships with animals how we can recover that which is  true within us. Through this a better understanding of the spiritual  direction of our own life can be found. Most importantly, animals teach  us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving itself  is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates out and  encompasses an ever larger circle of others. 

Animals share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite  us to do the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our  contact with them we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our  individuality and the notion that human beings are all different from  each other. They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected  between the mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover  new frontiers of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak to us in  human languages, they can and do communicate with us in ways that do not  require words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and  can get in the way of understanding.

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I believe that the evolutionary level of  any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in  the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets,  like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them – loving them sufficiently  to refuse eating them. Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Mother Polar Bear And Cubs’

​ When one considers the size, power and  might of this magnificent creature, isn’t it all the more astonishing  with what patience and tenderness, love and kindness she takes care of  her offspring? A mother bear is at all times prepared to defend them, if  need be with her own life. Could there be a finer manifestation and  worthier demonstration of the meaning of love anywhere?

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​ 


 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Rosebud
*_
​ _*




*_​ Even the tiniest rosebud
Is a flower of God’s design,
And I cannot unfold its petals
With these earthly hands of mine.

The secret of opening flowers
Is not known to such as I.
But God does this easily,
When in my hands they’d just die.

If I cannot unfold a rosebud,
Or anything else of God’s design,
Where shall I find enough wisdom
To know this life of mine?

I trust the living God within to lead me.
Each moment of every day
I follow Its guidance
On every step of my way.

The path that lies before me,
You alone, Great Father/Mother, knows
And I trust You to unfold it,
Just as You do with every rose.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Jowqui

[h=1]All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us. - Tolkien[/h]


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is The Captain Of My Soul?
*
​ 




​ _‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’_
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Help Me To Believe
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Light of all lights and Sun of all Suns, 
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to believe in You and trust. 
Although I know that Your love and mercy are
Endless and as deep as the deepest ocean of our world,
And that Your forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations 
Of all human hearts is very real,
But still I doubt.

Through an ever increasing understanding 
Of the mysteries of my own existence and Yours,
And my relationship with You,
Help me to overcome every last trace of my unbelief.
Let my perceptions no longer be based on 
Mere surface words, but a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of 
The sacred teachings of our world.
And assist every one of Your children of the Earth
To grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way many did in past lifetimes,
When this kind of consciousness was known as gnosis.
Help all of us to enter into this state. 

The spiritual rebirth our race has for so long been waiting for,
Is dawning at last and ever more of us realise 
That it was You and Your helpers,
The Angels and Masters of the spirit world, our true home,
Supported by their assistants, who has lovingly guided
Each one of us through the dark night 
Of thinking that we are struggling on our own
In earthly life. 

I thank you for allowing me to know that this happened
For a wise higher reason, the same as everything else 
That ever takes place in our world. 
The dark night is necessary for every human being
Because it teaches us how to appreciate the joy 
Of reconnecting and consciously being one again
With You and all life, when it eventually comes about.
That’s why all human beings first have to lose the awareness
Of their inner connection with You, 
Although in truth nothing will ever be able to take it away.
At some stage of their development, all human beings
Have to work their way through the narrow tunnel 
Of thinking that they are on their own. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us
And having become aware of my true nature again, 
I rejoice that Your total and unconditional love 
Is bringing us and our world a renewed understanding
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth,
So that ever more of us are consciously gaining 
Access to the healing rays of the Universal Christ,
To do their share of bringing about 
The rebirth of every soul and that of our world.

With all my heart and soul I beg of You and the Angels
That any lack of faith in You in all human hearts 
Should be replaced by a deep inner awareness 
Of Your Divine presence in everything that is
And therefore also in my companions and me.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Each on their own and all of us together
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our true nature
And oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as every night is followed by a new day, 
Now that the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul 
Has almost run its course and is reaching its natural end,
May the radiance of Your Light reign supreme, 
For ever and ever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Faith’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Earth Reveals The Glory Of God*_







 You ask me how I know there really is a living God,
Who rules the Universe, the sky above us, the sea and the Earth?
Who holds all creatures in the hollow of His/Her hand,
And puts infinity into the tiniest grains of sand?

Who makes the seasons – summer, autumn, winter and spring,
Whose flawless rhythm is contained in every created thing?
Who makes the Sun rise at the break of day
And gathers the stars and till next night tucks them away?

A God whose mighty handiwork defies the skill of man,
For none of us can alter His/Her great and perfect Master plan.
What better evidence could there be to prove the presence of this Holy being
Than the wonders all around us that are ours just for the seeing?

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Amnesiac

I was just thinking that centaurs have six limbs, so they are insects.


----------



## Aquarius

Centaurs are half human and half horse creatures from Greek mythology. Their heads, arms and torsos were human and joined at the waist to the body and the legs of horse. They represented barbarism and unbridled chaos and were frequently represented in Greek architectural sculpture and pottery decoration. This is similar to the astrological symbol of Sagittarius, the ninth house of the zodiac whose natural domain is the ninth house. Their ruler is the expansive and benevolent planet Jupiter. Lifetimes spent in both sign and house are devoted to familiarising us with the super-conscious faculties of humankind. 
Recommended Reading:
‘The Sun In      Sagittarius’

* * *
​


----------



## Art Man

There ain't a thing like progress.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Future Of Humankind

*_




​ •    I am looking forward to the time  when people’s inner worth is valued instead of their colour or creed,  because we will then have become aware of the evolutionary purpose of  our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone will then know that we are as much part of God as God is  part of us, and all of us realise that humankind’s inner Highest Self is  more important than the small earthly self with its fearful, greedy and  covetous, mean and selfish ego.

•    As a result of this, everyone will then accept responsibility for themselves, each other and also our world.

•    Because we appreciate how harmful and pointless false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions are, we search for a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom within and no longer without. 

•    We all pull our weight and act on the knowledge we find and in accordance with God’s Universal laws.

•    We love and respect each other, not because someone commands it,  but because it’s the only way of being true to our real nature and  because our hearts and souls tell us that’s the right thing to do.

•    And hand in hand with God and the Angels we move onwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life to experience ever more of  its highest and most beautiful aspects. 

When these things have come to pass, all human souls will realise their  oneness with God, each other and all life. We and our world will have  been healed and true and lasting peace will be ours. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Angels Are Among Us*_






​ Please follow the link below and see for yourself 
how many Angels there are in earthly life.

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Angels Among Us’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Art Man

Thought for today:

Rock n roll!


----------



## Aquarius

Love is the law of life and also the new religion of the Aquarian Age. As it has its seat in the intelligence all human hearts and souls possess, we do not have to be highly educated or have any exceptional knowledge to understand the language of love. At the moment of the creation of each one of us this knowledge has been programmed into our spirit/soul and through this into the evolutionary pulse of our race. It is good to witness how more and more of us realise that:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of      The New Age’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Mish

I posted in a wrong thread


----------



## Art Man

My thought of the day is:

If you're not going to go all the way then don't bother taking one step.


----------



## Art Man

My thought of the day:

There ain't no business like a lot of business.


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of you are  becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human  beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly  highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to  awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all  humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.  Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At  the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May  these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy  loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy  will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of  Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the  White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just  completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and  contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it  is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to  see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you  will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual  gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your soul  can see the Angelic hosts, you are dwelling in the abode of Christ, your  true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of  evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have  their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and  end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and  then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach  beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Art Man

My thought of the day:

The more you pun the more you lose.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Internet Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hallelujah
*_
​ _*



*_

Now, I’ve heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord.
But you don’t really care for music, do you?
It goes like this, the fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift.
The baffled King composing hallelujah.

Your faith was strong, but you needed proof.
You saw her bathing on the roof.
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you.
She tied you to a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair,
And from your lips she drew the hallelujah.

You say I took the name in vain.
I don’t even know the name.
But if I did, well really, what’s it to you?
There’s a blaze of light in every word.
It doesn’t matter which you heard:
The holy or the broken hallelujah.

I did my best, it wasn’t much.
I couldn’t feel, so I tried to touch.
I’ve told the truth, I didn’t come to fool you.
And even though it all went wrong,
I’ll stand before the Lord of song
With nothing on my tongue but hallelujah.

Leonard Cohen

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Hallelujah’

Hallelujah is a Hebrew word that means ‘Glory to the Lord.’ 
The song tries to explain that there are many different kinds of Hallelujah.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our New World
*_
​ _*




*_

As our thoughts create our reality,
Let’s take a moment here and there 
To visualise Mother Earth as a place 
Where people live together in peace and harmony.

There is only one God, the God of love,
And only one religion, the religion of love.
There are no more wars and no hunger and thirst.
Because everybody takes only what they need,
Everybody is well fed, housed and clothed,
And has a plentiful supply of clean water.

Each child is equally loved and encouraged 
To bring forth the best that is within them
To develop the special gifts and talents
You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, 
So richly bestow upon every human being.

Hearts are more important than heads.
And Your wisdom and truth are revered.
People are aware of Your laws and live by them.
That’s why Divine justice and fairness rule supreme.
Nature is honoured and the air we breathe is pure and clean.
The animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms are cared for
And treated with the respect and kindness they deserve.

Happiness and laughter prevail in this world,
Where once again we are walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The way we used to do a long time ago.
Thank You, Creator and the Angels and Masters 
Around Your throne for granting 
Us the gift of understanding combined with
The courage and humility to spread far and wide
The light of Your sacred wisdom and truth.
May our whole world be blessed and healed by You.
In the name of love we are asking this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of A Smile
*_
​ _*




*_​ The ability to smile is one of the   finest and greatest gifts God has bestowed upon humankind. A smile is   one of life’s most profound paradoxes. In spite of being very valuable   it costs nothing. Precious beyond compare, like all the best things in   life, there is no charge for it. Although it has no intrinsic value, it   cannot be bought, begged, stolen or borrowed. It is a gift of love that   can only be given away, enriching the giver and as much as the  receiver.  

A smile is a vital part of life’s magic that sometimes acts like a light   that someone suddenly switches on in a darkened room. It can make the   plainest face beautiful and even though it takes but a moment, its   memory may linger forever in someone’s heart and soul. It can create   happiness wherever it is placed, in the home and between friends, as   well as in business. It is a signal of goodwill between all people,   nature’s best antidote to trouble that gives rest to the weary and   brings a ray of sunshine to those who are discouraged and sad. No-one   needs a smile as much as those who feel as if they had nothing to smile   about. So, next time you meet someone who seems to have forgotten how  to  smile, supply them with the gift of one of yours and see what  happens.

The law of the Universe is love and God communicates with us through   people. A smile that comes from the heart is part of the universal   language of love that requires no interpreter because everybody   understands it. Such a smile comes from the God aspect of our nature and   communicates easily with the Divine aspect in others. It opens our   hearts and souls to each other and conveys the message: ‘I love you, you   are my sibling, and you can trust me.’ 

Sometimes smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we   open ourselves to the risk of rejection. But in my mind it’s always   worthwhile trying and each time someone returns our smile, the souls of   both participants in this exchange open and they are looking at each   other with and through the eyes of God. In moments like that we   recognise in others the great love of our Divine Father/Mother, who   cares for us especially when we have to endure pain and confusion, by   sending someone along whose smile reassures us and shows us that we and   our life rests safely in God’s loving hands. Each time someone smiles a   small piece of Heaven is brought onto the Earth plane that can be  shared  by all who know how to respond to it. That’s how smiling allows  us to  take part in the goodness of the heavenly realms of life.

This is dedicated to my friend Eva, who returned to the world of light   some years ago. Yet, I have not forgotten her smile when she was still   with us. At eighty-eight and wheelchair bound, she had the most   infectious and glorious smile. It was sheer magic to watch her face   light up in one of them. It made her look astonishingly young and it was   easy to observe how her soul’s secret beauty was radiating into our   world, like a bright golden Star that lit up and warmed everything it   touched. Seeing is believing and it was Eva who provided me with living   proof of the fact that human souls and spirits indeed are ageless and   eternally young. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’
​
​ * * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I am told the chemistry in your brain changes when you smile, and always wonder is it rather that you smile when the chemistry changes in your brain? Chicken and egg, just the physical body is a little slower?


----------



## J.T. Chris

> Sometimes smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we open ourselves to the risk of rejection.



Yeah, I agree with this. Smiling also sometimes takes an extraordinary degree of willpower. The benefits though outweigh the efforts.


----------



## Irwin

Sometimes when you're in a funk, all it takes is a smile from someone to break you out of it.


----------



## thefloridapoet

_"Do what you can with all you have, wherever you are."_ - Theodore Roosevelt   I live by this..........   You can live happily and well living by this rule.


----------



## thefloridapoet

I ran into this today..............

the players in our lives may change;
But through each new beginning
starts a different chapter for my story.
After the terms life can throw at us;
*Happy can be a trait we leave.   *- anonymous


----------



## Aquarius

‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ Albert Einstein, 1879-1955


----------



## Aquarius

‘The cause of all pain and suffering of our world is ignorance.’ The Buddha


----------



## Aquarius

‘We are travellers on a cosmic journey, stardust, swirling and dancing in the eddies and whirlpools of infinity. Life is eternal. We have stopped for a moment to encounter each other, to meet, to love, to share. This is a precious moment. It is a little parenthesis in eternity.’ Paulo Coelho in ‘The Alchemist’


----------



## Aquarius

‘When you are living and loving God’s way, you recognise in every human being the face of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. The realisation that the light of their love is in everything enters you into a magical living relationship that unites you with the trees, the sky, the stars, people and all other living creatures. Feeling  your oneness with them that is the code of Divine love.’

A quote from the Paramahansa Yogananda paraphrased.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Knowing that the main laws of life are love and evolution or rather evolution that is based on love, wise ones appreciate that it does not take a genius to work out that, in spite of what the mass media of our world are trying to make us believe, at any given moment there is much more of that which is good, right and beautiful than dark and ugly, bad and evil on our planet. In keeping with the Divine great plan for the whole of Creation, everything that to this day is that way is but the lower unevolved manifestation of something.

In the fullness of time, with the help and will of God and the Angels, it too will most certainly evolve into something of great excellence and beauty. Firmly holding onto such thoughts that’s how many small people in many small places doing many small things can and indeed are meant to change our world into a more beautiful and peaceful world.
From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’ presently in preparation.

* * *
​


----------



## Foxee

Even in literature and art, no man who bothers about originality will ever be original: 
whereas if you simply try to tell the truth 
(without caring twopence how often it has been told before) 
you will, nine times out of ten, become original without ever having noticed it. 

C. S. Lewis


----------



## Aquarius

The essence of Hebrews 4:12: ‘The word of God is living and all-efficient. It is much sharper than any double-edged earthly sword because it possesses the power of cutting away that which has been separating the aims of your spirit/soul from those of its earthly counterpart by taking you into the reasoning and consciousness of your heart.’ Once the higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the parable of Jesus in the desert has revealed itself to you, you will be able to see for yourself that this is the most striking example of God and the Angels showing us how to deal with the drives and urges of our earthly nature when they threaten to overwhelm us.

From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’ 

In preparation now.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

My writings have always been of an intuitive nature.  The knowledge about any of the topics covered did not come to me through  reading big books – or small ones for that matter. Every bit of the  spiritual wisdom and truth I am sharing with you in my jottings has been  and still is an integral part of my own healing journey of a thousand  miles. The insights that are coming to me intuitively are accompanied by  the learning I am gaining from my own experiences. Life itself has  been, still is and forever will be my teacher. Therefore, one could say  that my knowledge has quite literally grown organically on the tree of  life.

From ‘Absorbing Spiritual Wisdom And Truth’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab*_

_*Reflections On The Swine Flu
*_

_*




*_​Today is Friday, 31st January 2020 and  the following is the latest report about the Coronavirus outbreak.  According to official sources its death toll has risen to 170 and a  confirmed case in Tibet means it has reached every region of mainland  China. Chinese health authorities state that there were 7,711 confirmed  cases in the country as of 29th January 2020. Infections have also said  to have spread to at least fifteen other countries and the World Health  Organisation (WHO) are going to meet in Geneva to consider whether the  virus should be declared a global health emergency.

The year 2005 saw the bird flu and therefore became known as the bird  flu year. Across the globe, the fear of avian influenza caused  government officials everywhere to place a higher priority on developing  plans to deal with what was declared to be a pandemic influenza. This  was followed by the Swine flu outbreak that lasted from 2009 to 2010.  The virus was first identified in Mexico in April 2009. It became known  as swine flu because it was similar to flu viruses that affect pigs. It  spread rapidly from country to country because it was marketed as a new  type of flu virus that few young people were immune to. The year 2014  saw the Ebola virus outbreak and again, in spite of the joined efforts  of the pharmaceutical industry and the mass media of our world, no  pandemic came about.

I cannot help the sneaking feeling that the pharmaceutical industry  seems to be of the opinion that sufficient time has passed since then  and that our world is therefore likely to be ready for another of  attempt of spreading mass hysteria. I hope that even in these fast  living days people have not forgotten how previous artificially whipped  up pandemics disappeared without mass vaccinations being carried out in  the end. I believe that this was possible because not sufficient numbers  of us can be led by their noses and are willing to run with the herd to  have themselves vaccinated with the costly products of the  pharmaceutical industry. To assist anyone who is in need of making up  their mind about the present flu scare, let’s reflect on what happened  during some of the previous ones.

Those who are familiar with my work know  that increasing public awareness is its only aim. As explained in the  previous chapter ‘The Effects of Pluto in Capricorn’, we live in times  when nothing remains hidden from public view for very long. The scandals  that are revealed everywhere are ample proof of this. No-one has the  right, in my view, to pull the wool over our eyes and get away with it. I  am willing to do all that is in my power to prevent these things. Let  the pens of those who have been granted the gift of writing be mightier  than the sword. May the living spirit within guide us to use them as  swords of truth that cut through the layers of deception, to reveal the  true intentions of those behind the scenario. The only gain I hope to  find is that someone ‘out there’ – hopefully more and more of them – can  be helped to look through all creeping manifestations of evil, to  enable them by giving a loud and clear ‘No!’ to join the ranks of those  who prefer to work with the forces of light.

Many branches of the pharmaceutical  industry in the past undoubtedly have been among the great benefactors  or humankind. Yet, it seems to me that the deeper our world sinks into  the experience of materialism and the stronger the greed element rises  to the surface of life, the more some parts of this industry are turning  into wolves in sheep’s clothing. This is particularly noticeable with  regard to vaccinations against all types of influenza. The first one  developed was against the common flu, the second one the Bird Flu and  the most recent one the Swine Flu.

One of my friends lives in Basel,  Switzerland, the home of La Roche Pharmaceutical Industries. Having made  it her business to investigate this matter, she writes as follows:  ‘Tamiflu is the name of the serum against Swine Flu. It is the baby of  La Roche, a company in which Donald Rumsfeld owns a big stake. The serum  against swine flu was originally developed in New Zealand as a serum  against bird flu, which also turned out to be ineffective. At the time  of the bird flu scare, La Roche bought the licence to produce it under  the name Tamiflu. Ever since, La Roche has been sitting on vast  quantities of this serum and great stock piles of it also existed in the  USA. And then someone came up with the brilliant idea of marketing this  product against swine flu.

‘Roche stated that the US is their prime  target, with fifty million shots sold at one billion dollars last week.  Stock holders are thrilled. That none of these so called flu shots have  been tested does not seem to matter to anyone. You don’t fuss in the  middle of a world Pandemic! Created by whom? The videos of doctors, who  have spoken up against mandatory shots, for example one in Austria, can  be viewed on u-tube.’
Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Swine Flu Pandemic – Fact or Fiction?’
• http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ccine-Makers-to-Profit-50-Billion-a-Year.aspx
• http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/10/08/Big-Bucks-Big-Pharma.aspx

​The three articles above are by Dr.  Joseph Mercola, whose mission is to bring people practical solutions to  their health problems. A New York Times Best Selling Author, he is the  author of the ‘No-Grain Diet’ and ‘Take Control of Your Health’. He has  also been featured in TIME magazine, LA Times, CNN, Fox News, ABC News  with Peter Jennings, Today Show and other major media resources. The  remaining items also each has its own poignant tale to tell:

• http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/jul/22/glaxosmithkline-swine-flu-vaccine
• http://consciousmedianetwork.blogspot.com/2009/07/big-pharma-rock-star.html

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## velo

Aquarius said:


> The three articles above are by Dr.  Joseph Mercola, whose mission is to bring people practical solutions to  their health problems.



From a writing perspective, I find the articles listed as 'suggested reading' detract from any impact the rest of the piece might have made.  First, you only use one source author which indicates bias.  Second, Mercola is a businessman.  He markets untested supplements and devices for his own profit using unsubstantiated claims and 'scare tactics.'[1]

Not only that, the FDA has warned Dr Mercola about his ineffectual and dangerous tactics. [2]

I find a best practice to not cite a reference unless it is either a reputable source of information or comes from a scientific journal.  Citing a business person about things he/she is clearly biased on lends no credence to the claims and appropriately invites skepticism.  

My thought of the day is to vet your sources, to look at the motivations of the people who preach the latest and the greatest to you, and always follow the money.  There are few people in this world who act entirely without self-interest.  All business people are deceiving you at some level, it's called marketing.  

To use a silly example, is Joe's pizza really "the best in the state?"  Ok Joe, show me the proof.  Where are the double blind taste tests, etc?  Where are the awards?  

Assumption and belief are highly dangerous when it comes to health care.  I do not mean to say that Western medicine is the be-all and end-all, there are many forms of medicine that have shown value and even the placebo effect is a valid medical treatment (this has been scientifically proven) however when you believe in 'alternative' medicine you need you remember that 'alternative' is, in this context, a euphemism for untried and untested.  Western medicine has its clear limits and as we learn more about the mind-body connection and its importance to overall health hopefully the narrow, post-Victorian vision of Western medicine will keep expanding.  BUT, the fact that Western medicine has its limits does not mean that every 'alternative' practice or practitioner is anything more than snake oil and empty promises.  

Critical thinking has never been more important than now, in the disinformation age.  



[1] https://web.archive.org/web/2009070...mallbiz/content/may2006/sb20060523_063274.htm

[2] https://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/health/ct-met-fda-warns-mercola-20110425-story.html


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Two

The Driving Force Behind The Pandemic
*_
_*




*_
​ By the time of writing this at the end  of July 2009, the pharmaceutical industry in my view had clearly  revealed itself as the driving force behind the health-scare that was  proudly announced by the mass media as – at that time – reaching  ‘Pandemic’ proportions. Having become far too powerful and influential  for their own good, this industry and its offshoots irresponsibly  created the present monstrosity and the mass media obligingly did the  rest by systematically whipping people into an all-time frenzy of fear.  Not surprisingly, the pace accelerated at the beginning of what has  traditionally always been considered to be the ‘silly season’ by the  media people.

 As the outbreak of the Bird Flu of recent  years revealed in smaller measure, the pharmaceutical industry and the  mass media do not hesitate to ruthlessly join forces to manipulate the  mass of people when business worth billions of Pounds/Dollars/Euros is  at stake. That is too great a temptation to resist. How appropriate is  the name of the present outbreak when many of those in charge of our  world, in all different walks of life, are behaving like – it has to be  spelled out – swine at the trough?

 Being on the healer’s pathway, i.e. of  ever increasing spiritual awareness requires that we live in accordance  with the knowledge we are finding. So, how do we react to this latest  crisis and what is the best way of dealing with it? Let us approach the  matter by looking into its background, in the hope of finding a better  understanding of the forces behind this latest scare. First of all it is  comforting to know that the Swine flu virus is no stronger than that of  the common flu strain and that, if one does not wish to catch the Swine  Flu, the vaccination should be avoided. To keep us safe from  contracting it from our fellow citizens, we need to remind ourselves  that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that  at all times, with the help of our thoughts, each one of us creates  their own reality; and that negative thinking of any kind attracts to us  the very conditions we wish to avoid.
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *



​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> if one does not wish to catch the Swine Flu, the vaccination should be avoided. To keep us safe from contracting it from our fellow citizens, we need to remind ourselves that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that at all times, with the help of our thoughts, each one of us creates their own reality; and that negative thinking of any kind attracts to us the very conditions we wish to avoid.



Whilst I do not believe that the large pharmaceutical companies are beyond reproach I think recommending people to avoid vaccines is grossly irresponsible. Preventative vaccination has saved many more lives than curative medicine, not only by preventing the people vaccinated from catching the disease, but by protecting those they might have infected. There will always be a certain number of people who can not be vaccinated, or for whom the vaccine will not work, if the person with the disease can only pass it on to one or fewer people though the disease will die out, we managed that with smallpox. We have almost done it with several other diseases, but because of things like religious bigotry, fear, and misinformation from self aggrandising individuals we have recently seen a rise in diseases like mumps, measles, rubella and polio.

We should be working not only in our own countries but world wide to eradicate diseases. No civilisation will last forever, even Hitler only expected his Reich to last a thousand years, and even if we do not suffer from them here, now it would not be improbable that diseases such as polio, malaria and leprosy would return to haunt our descendants.

In terms of the current threat it is worth remembering that washing hands a minimum of six times a day reduces the chances of catching ordinary flu hugely, I can't remember the statistic, but it was something like sixty percent I believe. I reckon if you do it after every visit to the lavatory and before every time you eat anything that is most of six.

Flu virus survives well on surfaces, you touch them, then put your hand to your mouth. Possibly the biggest benefit wearing a mask would give would be reminding you not to do that. I have been told by people that "Everyone who goes to India gets a tummy bug, it's unavoidable". My missus has been four times now, not had one. Normally she bites her nails, but when she comes back they are grown, "You just don't put your hands near your face in a place like that, and use hand gel whenever you eat or go round a public place where you touch things like handrails."

Good basic hygiene is the best bet for avoiding infection until a good vaccine is developed, but if you do wear a mask make sure it fits well, and remember it is there to catch stuff, so dispose of it carefully, it is a potential source of infection.


----------



## LCLee

Aquarius said:


> By the time of writing this at the end  of July 2009, the pharmaceutical industry in my view had clearly  revealed itself as the driving force behind the health-scare that was  proudly announced by the mass media as – at that time – reaching  ‘Pandemic’ proportions. Having become far too powerful and influential  for their own good, this industry and its offshoots irresponsibly  created the present monstrosity and the mass media obligingly did the  rest by systematically whipping people into an all-time frenzy of fear.​




​The pharmaceutical companies make their money from treating ailments, they have no desire to prevent one. If any big-phram was to cure diabetes or cancer, they would be shot by the remaining pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Three

The River Of Life
*_
_*





*_
​In the long course of our personal and collective evolution and throughout many lifetimes, we and our world move round and round the zodiac, not just once or twice but many hundreds, maybe thousands of times. Time and again every human soul has to pass through every sign and house. This continues until the lessons of all of them have been so thoroughly absorbed by our earthly self that the highest qualities and aspects every sign and house has to bestow upon us, God’s children of the Earth, have become part of everybody’s own character make-up. Only when that has been achieved are we finally released from our education on this plane of life.

The Air signs are Gemini, Libra and Aquarius. Each lifetime we spend in one of them serves the development of the different aspects of our earthly minds. This mind is an invaluable tool that is entrusted into the care of its children of the Earth by the great Universal Mind. Individually and collectively, in Aquarius we face the formidable task of attuning our earthly minds to It. Aquarius is the sign of revolution, whose symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid earthly kind that represents a symbolism for the waters of consciousness in the form of spiritual knowledge.   

The waterbearer is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect on the collective and individual consciousness of our race, which new insights and inspirations into spiritual wisdom and truth, received directly from the Source of our being, have always been intended to bring to us and our world. Incessantly, this knowledge pours from the highest levels into all life, including that of the Earth plane, not for the selected few but for everybody. All human souls are capable of receiving God’s wisdom intuitively in their prayers and meditations, as soon as they learn how to attune their inner receiver station to the vibrations of the Highest. And if we wish to move forward on the evolutionary spiral of life, it is essential that we purify and cleanse our consciousness of the debris of every bit of the outdated false beliefs, superstitions, misconceptions and prejudices we have accumulated in times gone by. The sacred knowledge that is presently flowing with ever increasing strength into our individual and collective consciousness assists us in this truly Herculean task. Sharing that which we find with those around us is vital, so they can proceed with their own flushing out of the old. 

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all nations, and ultimately with all life. In this sign the highest human hopes and aspirations can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking it smacks too much of times gone by, the patriarchy and the suppression of the feminine. The true spirit of Aquarius is equal rights and opportunities for all and there is much evidence everywhere that we are making good progress with this. 

The deeper we penetrate into the Age of Aquarius, the better comprehension of the workings of our minds we are gaining. Already we have learnt that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that life is a vast river that consists of two streams of thought or consciousness, which are constantly flowing through the whole of Creation. Every one of us is a small tributary of the great river of life, who relentlessly draws from the river and feeds into it. Simultaneously, we always have been and forever will be receiver and transmitter stations, channels of the ideas and inspirations of the Highest. Our earthly minds being part of the creative flow of ideas that are ceaselessly pouring forth from the Source of our being, makes us into co-creators with God and that is why our thoughts continually create and re-create our reality. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *
​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Four

The Two Streams Of Consciousness
*_
_*




*_
​The  great river of life consists of a positive and constructive current and  a negative and destructive one and every single thought of ours draws  from or feeds into either one or the other. The white healing magic of  the Great Light that illuminates and brings forth all life is part of  the positive stream, while to the forces of darkness, destruction and  also black magic belong to the negative stream. This force too serves a  wise purpose and is a necessary part of God’s energies. It is not  inherently evil – nothing in God’s Creation is. It exists because  everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. The dark, negative –  which in this context is to be understood as passive – and destructive  forces are the natural balance to the positive, outgoing and creative  forces of light.

The outcome of anyone’s efforts can only be evil  when individuals and organisations on the Earth plane employ the dark  forces in selfish pursuit of personal gains and power. The great wisdom  of the Universal laws ensures that anything achieved in our world that  is based on negative and destructive motivations, in the fullness of  time will rebound with ever greater strength on the karmic debts we  incurred as young and inexperienced souls who still required the lessons  of evil. During that part of our development we have no choice but  calling upon and utilising the dark forces. During the later stages of  our development when we are ready for the lessons of good, our misdeeds  return to us. They do this not as some kind of punishment but so that we  through our own experiences eventually find out how the suffering we  once inflicted upon others feels.

Trying to fight evil with more  of the same is pointless. Two wrongs never did make one right, and one  plus one can only make two, never zero. It stands to reason that the  only way to get to the zero of neutralising situations like these is by  taking away from the power of the one. Adding one evil to another just  increases the strength of the force of the energies that have been  generated at any given time. Yet,  all negative situations in our world  can benefit when we lift them into the light of the Highest. Requesting  that the will of the Highest should be done, it is good and right for us  to ask God and the Angels that the conflicts of our world and the  energies created by them to be absorbed into Its radiance and to be  uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies that flow  back into all life.

In times of mass hysteria caused by health  scares, unscrupulous industries like the pharmaceutical one all too  willingly receive the kind of support from the mass media they may not  have dared to hope for in their wildest dreams. This undoubtedly was the  case during the swine flu panic of recent years, when both agencies  together shamelessly took advantage of a public round the globe that was  growing ever more fearful. It seems that in the year 2011 and again in  2020 this phantom is trying to rear its ugly head again. Unaware of  their accountability for the monster they were creating and are still  doing their best to unleash, fresh fuel has been added to a fire that  was already blazing so furiously that the danger of it getting  completely out of control was great. 

Had  those taking part been aware of their responsibilities and the  consequences that their actions were bound to produce, would they have  seen the light and mended their ways? One cannot help wondering!  However, as every soul at some stage of its development has to take part  in the experiences of the dark as well as the light forces, at the  giving and also the receiving end, there is no need to sit in judgement  over anyone. Instead, let’s count our blessings that we are already  working with the positive and constructive stream of life.
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•     ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’
•    ‘Learning To Control Our Minds’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Building The New Jerusalem’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’
•    ‘Studying The Nature Of Evil’ 

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *

​


----------



## Terry D

​Astrology is the religion of lies and deceit. A refuge for people who are too lazy to understand even a little about this wonderful universe God has given us. They choose rather to dwell in their own universe of 'intuition' and magical thinking. Like a cartoon, this fantasy universe is colorful and appealing, but lacks substance and depth. A sad repository for duped souls.


----------



## Olly Buckle

It seems any religion may be picked out as a refuge of lies and deceit, usually by someone of some other religion. People have need of beliefs. Science doesn't tell us anything is so, merely that this is the model that seems to explain the known facts most satisfactorily, until some better explanation comes along. People still say it tells truths based on facts. That is what they want. The ones who tell me that 'God is ineffable, and this is what he wants ... ' make me laugh. Then there are those that threaten punishment if you do not believe, them I have more dislike for. At least astrologers look for reasons rather than making threats 'You only don't believe because your moon/sun is in Jupiter/Saturn and you are a (select a birth sign)'. I don't believe it for a minute, but it is a lot more pleasant than threatening me with eternal fire.

In my book we are all individuals, and I find I relate to very few people's beliefs and philosophy when it comes down to the wire, on the other hand most people are open to some give and take and will not scream 'Begone vile atheistic anarchist!' ; instead we rub along and share the world pretty well, apart from the greedy ones.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Astrology – The Divine Science
*_
​ _*




*_​ For a long time astrology and astronomy  were considered to be one. They were only gradually separated in the  course of the Western seventeenth century philosophy known as the age of  reason, when astrology was rejected. In the later part of the medieval  period, astronomy was still treated as the foundation upon which  astrology was operating. But during the eighteenth century the two  subjects came to be regarded as completely separate. Since then  astronomy, the study of objects and phenomena originating beyond the  Earth’s atmosphere, has been looked at as a science that is a widely  studied academic discipline. In contrast to this many astrologers are  treating the positions of celestial objects as the basis for the  prediction of future events. As a form of divination and pseudoscience  it has no scientific validity.

My kind of astrology is a very different one. It has nothing to do with  horoscopes and fortunetelling but is applied psychology. In my view  there is no finer instrument for getting to know ourselves. Hand in hand  with this goes a considerable expansion of our understanding of the  processes of life in general and the way they have always been affecting  us and our world, individually and collectively. If one wishes to find a  better grasp of just about anything that influences us and our earthly  existence on its deepest innermost level, astrology is the best possible  tool imaginable. And that’s how I am using astrology throughout my  writings.

Life in the whole of Creation is subject to Universal or God’s laws and  astrology demonstrates how all things have their allocated place and  time and are serving a specific wise and higher purpose. It shows that  everything in our own life and that of our world unfolds with the  precision of a giant clockwork. These things leave no doubt in my mind  that there really is a great plan of life * and that all is well with us  and our world, in spite of the fact that it frequently does not look  that way. If you follow the link at the end of this chapter, you can see  for yourself how it has always been working.

Astrology is sometimes called the Divine science and that indicates that  it belongs to the esoteric/spiritual realms and their sciences that  form the background not only of our earthly existence, but of all worlds  and beings throughout the whole of Creation. Invisible to earthly eyes,  the angelic and spirit world behind the scenes of our present existence  are ceaselessly toiling to bring everything on this plane into being at  the right moment and to maintain it. In my view, astrology represents  the higher esoteric wisdom and truth that is hidden behind the surface  words astronomers use for the planets of our solar system. This is not  unlike the surface words of the Jesus legend, when understood as  literally true, and the wisdom that for a long time had to remain hidden  behind them. The main difference is that the astronomical aspects  really exist while the Master Jesus never did. 

Astronomy is the technical earthly aspect that can be seen and observed.  For merely scientific orientated people the planets’ names are just  words that serve no other purpose than telling one apart from the other.  The higher meaning of the planetary energies and the purpose each one  of them is serving cannot yet be grasped by those whose minds so far can  only comprehend concepts that concern earthly life, i.e. things that  can be weighed and measured, touched, smelt and felt. When the time is  right for them, these people will also begin to wake up to their true  nature and the higher realities of the inner spiritual background of  their present existence. Until this happens, they will be unable to  perceive signals from our other world and true home. They can only be  recognised when someone’s superconscious faculties has at least started  to unfold.

Astrology can provide us with signs that there really is a great plan of  life and that it has always been unfolding the way it should. Young and  inexperienced souls among the scientists of our world know nothing  about this. It is hard to grasp for earthly minds and perceptions that  there are two types of science. The first is the one that seeks a better  understanding of the principles of the processes of the outer physical  plane of our earthly existence. The second is the higher esoteric  science that serves the same purpose for its inner spiritual background.  In truth these two sciences are one and there is no difference between  them. I don’t think any scientists will get very far with their  explorations for as long as they fail to recognise that there are two  levels to humankind’s existence and that the world around us is but a  reflection of that which is operating on its inner level. The inner  brings the outer into being and without the inner, there would be no  outer life.

Irrespective of how much anyone wishes to deny that our earthly  existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is there nonetheless  and there are many who share my view. The New Testament’s John 1:5 tells  us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness cannot  understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom and knowledge of the  Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it  remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind of boulder.  Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is gradually  removed, so that the inner light in the form of ever increasing  understanding can slowly begin to flow and lighten the earthly self’s  darkness. 

Back to astrology and why it is called the Divine science. In my view,  astrology undoubtedly belongs to the realms of the esoteric/spiritual  sciences and is part of the dimensions of life that can neither be seen  nor measured and weighed. Astrology manifests itself on the outer level  in many different forms. Its principles and laws throughout the ages  have never changed. The only things about it that did were the  interpretations of those who became interested in this intriguing branch  of science. And it’s good to know that regardless of what people have  ever made of anything, no false belief ever had the power to destroy the  truth. In due course the former is shed and the latter becomes known to  ever more of us. Naturally, this also applies to the many religious  tales and legends our world has seen through the ages. 

Astrology is an intuitive science as well as an artform. It consists  mostly of intuitive knowledge and that is the kind that can only be  given by our inner teacher, i.e. in-tuition, the wise one or living God  within. To me, astrology is a gift from the Highest, the same as  everything that is in our world and anywhere else in the whole of  Creation. It therefore deserves to be treated with reverence, respect  and gratitude and that also applies to astrology. Its basics can be  taught like any other subject and just like them, the Divine science can  be used either for wise and higher purposes or for negative and lower  ones. 

This is where freedom of choice comes into play. At all times it is up  to us to choose which way we want to go. My choice was made a long time  ago, it must have been all of thirty years, when the wise one within me  gave me the first glimpses of astrology’s true meaning and higher  purpose. The result is before you in the form of my writings. They have  grown, and are still continuing to do so, into a unique travelogue of  the miracles and wonders I keep on discovering along the road of my own  healing journey. I won’t bore you with details, but it has been and  still is an extremely demanding one. 

To me, it will always remain a wonder and a miracle how the Universe  through astrology willingly discloses ever more of its secrets to me. I  find it endlessly fascinating and awesome, in the original meaning of  the word, how riddles and puzzles of Cosmic proportions can in this way  be unravelled intuitively. And it will never cease to amaze me with what  kindness and generosity the Universal Forces are disclosing ever more  of what must have been its deepest innermost secrets in order to show us  that there really is nothing to fear for us earthlings. 

If that sounds good to you, take my hand, metaphorically speaking, and  walk with me through my writings. Come and see whether any of my truth  could also become part of yours. Whenever you find something that does,  do not forget to share it with as many as possible, so their truth can  also increase. 
Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

I only get one thought per day.

Today's Thought:

In a universe heading for an entropic level, why is there so much stuff so organised? And to top it, life.


----------



## Olly Buckle

For entropy to happen everything that can happen must happen. Weare just part of the inevitable path, Bazz.


----------



## bazz cargo

Olly Buckle said:


> For entropy to happen everything that can happen must happen. Weare just part of the inevitable path, Bazz.





> lack of order or predictability; gradual decline into disorder.


Except we are, temporarily, bucking the rule and being ordered?


----------



## Olly Buckle

bazz cargo said:


> Except we are, temporarily, bucking the rule and being ordered?



An illusion caused by a short term view of a limited time span. You reach my age you realise you are gradually declining into disorder, and have been for a long time. evolution gives a similar impression, but it is just trying out all the possibles before the collapse.


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Five

*_​ _*Keeping Our Cool
*_
_*




*_
​ So, what can we, as individuals,  sensibly do to counteract this kind of negativity and any other? Most of  all by keeping our cool and not allowing ourselves to be dragged into  any of it. Every small effort we make to remain firmly in the positive  thought flow counts. It is greatly appreciated by the higher and Highest  forces, who are all around us and working with us and through us.

 This can be effectively supported by  positive affirmations like: ‘We and our world rest safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels.’ Speak the words out loud! Be creative and  make up sentences that really appeal to you and whose positivity you can  feel vibrating through your whole being, each time you send them out  into the Universe. Most of all, refuse to worry about this particular  flu or any other. Trusting that all will be well and that all life rests  safely in the loving hands of the Highest Forces of life, who with the  help of this want us to see the matter more clearly, that’s the best  insurance policy anyone can have against catching it.

 For as long as the idea of the swine flu  has not been dissipated, you catch a cold, don’t panic and react with:  ‘Have I got the swine flu?’ Stay calm and reassure you that it’s just a  cold. Even if it’s a severe one, the type everybody gets from time to  time, most important of all refuse to go into fear mode. Treat it as you  would any cold by staying at home, drinking plenty of fluids and  resting, until you feel better. No matter what happens, refuse the jab  because from it you could contract the flu much more easily than from  anything else.

 As far as the pharmaceutical industry and  the mass media are concerned, the swine flu affair all along has been  about making money, great masses of it. In my view, it never had  anything to do with caring for the wellbeing of the people of our world.  Sad, but true! Yet, we are by no means helpless and no-one can force us  to take part in this madness or any other. Knowing that this – the same  as everything else that is and happens in our world – rests safely in  the hands of God and the Angels, sets us free to choose sending thoughts  of hope and trust instead of fearsome ones into our world. Projecting  positive and loving thought vibrations into the pool of collective  consciousness is making a valuable contribution towards helping the  vibrations of mass hysteria to subside. Surely, we owe that to  ourselves, each other and our poor beleaguered  world, who has deserved  something much better. 
From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Six
*_
_*Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids
*_
_*




*_
​All  life is energy and different types of it are ceaselessly at work  throughout the whole of Creation. Astrology is a wonderful tool for  familiarising ourselves with these energies. To me, the Divine science  is a gift to humankind from the Universal intelligence. How else could  it provide us with so much knowledge? Alas, like all things on the Earth  plane, astrology can be used with equal ease for good and evil  purposes. Irresponsibly scaring people half to death with dire  prognostications about the next end of the world, for example in the  year 2012, is evil. The necessary balance is created by those who  reassure the public and help  them find a better understanding of  themselves and the spiritual background of life, bringing them closer to  the higher realities of life and the great wisdom of the One, who so  lovingly designed and created it all for us. The choice of how we wish  to employ anything that comes before us is always ours.

Everything  in our world has been provided by the Highest forces of life so that we  should learn something from it and in the great plan of life nothing is  ever wasted and even this serves a wise and higher purpose. We are here  to find out about the wise use of the energies the Universe places at  our disposal at any given time and astrology can assist us gain insights  into their nature. This applies to the energies of our Divine parents,  God and Goddess, as much as to – as their offspring – our own, as well  as of others, our world and ultimately the planets and the Universe.  Knowledge is a type of energy. All energy in itself is neutral – it is  neither good nor evil. The evil we are still witnessing in our world is  but a manifestation of energies that have been and still are used and  expressed in negative and destructive ways.

The  most essential part of our earthly education is to become increasingly  aware of who we truly are. And to enable us to make wise decisions  regarding the use of our energies, we first have to get to know their  flow in our lives at any given time and their potential use against the  backdrop of either good or bad intentions. At the onset of any new  enterprise, it is essential to assess carefully what the outcome of our  actions is likely to be, if we decide one way or another.

In  the final analysis, everything on the Earth plane can be used to create  something either good or evil. Whether any of our endeavours turns into  something good or bad is decided by the intentions behind our actions  and our motivating thinking patterns, as well as the way we think about  that which the Universe entrusts into our care and its use. Our  motivation and intentions behind  any decision making are invariably the  most significant factors. This is the case wherever people intimidate  and threaten other members of the human family of races and nations to  overpower them in some way. Whole industries like manufacturers and  users of weapons of mass destructions are involved in this and, in  events like the swine flu, certain parts of the pharmaceutical industry  and the mass media, too. In the same way, religious organisations are  guilty of contributing to the spreading of evil in our world and whole  countries influenced by their teachings and the individuals who are  holding fast to them.

Albert Einstein,  the German born theoretical physicist, 1879-1955, had the struggle of  our world between good and evil in mind when he wrote: ‘Concern for man  himself must always constitute the chief objective of all technological  effort – concern for the big, unsolved problems of how to organise human  work and the distribution of commodities in such a manner as to assure  that the results of our scientific thinking may be a blessing to  mankind, and not a curse.’ We are creative beings, co-creators with God  and within reason we are allowed to create whatever our heart desires.  Ah, yes! But having got it, what do we do with it? This is the testing  ground that reveals to those in charge of us at any given moment our  present degree of spiritual awareness and maturity, and whether we have  learnt anything from past experiences.

Our  thoughts and intentions alone behind any of our actions decide their  outcome, whether that which we create in the spiritual sense is going to  belong to the realms of good or of evil. Both exist in our world  because our Creator – with infinite wisdom and love – guides us through  both experiences, so that from each one of them we can all learn to  differentiate between them. Creating peace on Earth must have been the  biggest issue facing humankind for a very long time. If that is what you  and I wish too, we have to start with ourselves, act responsibly and  take charge of every one of our thoughts, words and actions.

When  coming face to face with evil wise ones bear in mind that the word  itself when read backwards means ‘live’. Evil is created each time one  of us, as co-creator with God, uses the creative energies of the  Universal Life Force in a manner that is negative, destructive and  harmful to someone or something in order to achieve personal gains of  one kind or another for the satisfying of that person’s or  organisation’s lust for spiritual/religious/material dominion over  others. This applies as much to individuals as to whole organisations  and even countries in their pursuit of power over others. Evil comes  into being each time someone gives in to the promptings of the drives  and urges of their lower earthly self. No, not the devil, that symbol  has merely been used as a metaphor to explain to us this part of  humankind’s nature.

Good is the polar opposition to evil. Good is  everything that is wholesome, constructive and of benefit to others  instead of seeking to gratify the small earthly self’s desires. Good  honours, respects and furthers that which is good, right and beautiful  in human nature and our world.

The test for those on the Earth  plane always lies in how we react to any kind of evil, and how we put  the evil force into some kind of a perspective that human minds can  grasp. Whenever something evil happens in our world, we have the choice  of either ignoring and turning away from it or of facing it and somehow  dealing with it in as constructive a manner as possible. We are free to  either join the evil or to turn to our Highest Self, the living God  within, to show us ways of opposing all evil that is still in our world.  With the help and the will of God and the Angels it becomes possible to  destroy it and transmute its negative and destructive energies into  blessing and healing ones for all life.

It is our reaction to  evil that determines in which direction any evil action turns. One way  or another our responses to all kinds of evil bring us spiritual growth  and evolution through a renewed understanding. That is the very reason  why evil has been necessary in our world. It was always meant to teach  us to differentiate between good and evil, so that through this our  perception of the purpose and meaning of our existence as a whole should  expand.

The way we react to evil reveals to the wise ones in  charge of us and our world who fully trusts that our Creator,  Father/Mother of all life, is omnipresent, omniscient and omnipotent and  holds the reins of our world and all others safely in His/Her wise and  loving hands. Whenever something evil happens, our behaviour shows our  unseen helpers whether we appreciate that no matter how low any soul may  ever fall on the Earth plane, their indwelling spirit of God remains  alive in them because it is eternal, immortal and cannot die.

And  so the Angels and Masters watch with interest to establish how many of  us truly accept that on the inner level of life we are all one and that  therefore what is done to one is done to everybody, for good and evil  alike. These invisible hosts are constantly assessing how many of us are  aware that we all belong together, that in truth we are one big family  which in turn is an integral part of God’s great family of all life.  Head knowledge alone of these concepts is useless. Only when human  hearts and souls also have grasped their  meaning, do they feel the need  to act accordingly, with compassion and love. To those on the higher  levels of life the way we act and react in any given situation is the  clearest indicator of the evolutionary level any human soul has reached  at any given time.

From ‘Of Good And Evil’  
​ 
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Seven

Gossiping And Rumour Spreading
*_
_*




*_​One of the most popular and destructive  evils of our world is idle gossiping and malicious rumour spreading. In  pursuit of establishing the thinking patterns that help rather than  hinder our evolutionary progress, our decision-making starts with  something as basic – and only seemingly simple – as the power to  communicate and express ourselves. Life constantly presents us with  choices and if for instance, we choose to take part in scattering the  rumours that come our way, we actively participate in creating and  spreading evil. Wise ones, however, make every effort to search for the  good in all people and every situation. Bearing in mind that even the  worst criminal is here for no other reason than the rest of us, helps  them to rise above tittle-tattle and rumour spreading and confirms to  those in charge of them their present higher degree of spiritual  maturity than that of the masses.

The concepts of Heaven and Hell are not  places anyone goes to. They are metaphors for the various states of  consciousness that we create for ourselves and each other, in our daily  lives in the here and now. Because we are allowed freedom of choice, it  always has been up to each individual whether we create a living hell  for ourselves and those around us or prefer to bring our own ideas of  Heaven down to Earth in our daily lives. ‘Hell is other people!’ wrote  Jean-Paul Sartre, 1905–1980, the French existentialist philosopher,  playwright, novelist, screenwriter, political activist, biographer, and  literary critic. The same wisdom is contained in one of the songs of   ‘Paint your Wagon’ by Lerner and Lowe: ‘Mud can make you prisoner and  the plains can make you dry. Snow can burn your eyes, but only people  make you cry!’

How right they were! Learning to watch  the words we speak and thus taking charge of our tongues is one of the  most vital and ancient issues to be tackled, especially now that we are  entering into an age of ever increasing spiritual awareness. The  proverbs of the Old Testament were written a long time before the Bible  came into being – their origins are lost in the mists of time. But, even  then Proverb 18:21 warned: ‘Death and life are in the power of the  tongue; and those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ White Eagle  in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ adds to this: ‘Keep control of your tongue,  so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings  of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without  anger and without haste. When you constantly practise this, my dear  children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the  background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence  of your Master on the highest levels of life.’

Through making an effort at consciously  thinking good thoughts we not only do our share of increasing the good  that is in our world, we also do something for our own evolution and  that of our race. Making an effort at turning our conversation towards  something good and positive is more constructive by far than standing on  street corners with people discussing how awful things in our world  are. Good is created when we refuse to sit in judgment over anyone and  make a conscious effort at looking for the good in all people and  situations.  This task is considerably eased by the knowledge that Earth  life for all human souls is a place of learning, a giant training  ground and a school where everything it contains – without exception –  serves wise higher evolutionary purposes.

This is by no means as trivial a task as  it may seem, because the temptation to practise and spread evil in our  daily lives is great for everybody and can at times be extremely subtle.  The best way of avoiding it is by not giving in to the evil of  gossiping and rumour spreading. We create good and add to the positive  stream of thought each time we endeavour to look for the goodness and  kindness of people that can be seen everywhere in our world by those who  are willing to open their eyes to perceive it. This does more for our  environment and its people than you might imagine. Another type of evil  begins with bullying those around us into doing what they do not want to  do by scaring them in some way. This applies especially to small  children and others who cannot stand up to us. If instead of using our  intelligence to convince others of our viewpoint, we intimidate or  browbeat them into doing our willing rather than their own, we are  guilty of spreading evil.

On the higher and highest levels of life  records exist of every one of our thoughts, words and deeds of all our  lifetimes. From the beginnings of time on the Earth, frightening and  intimidating others in pursuit of personal selfish gains, material  wealth and earthly possessions that allow us power over others instead  of allowing them the personal freedom of following their own interests  and convictions, has spiritually always counted as bullying, emotional  blackmail and evil. Even when our decisions reach Universal proportions,  for example if we become involved in matters like atomic power, the  principle remains the same. The decisive question of the wise ones in  charge of us is: ‘How does this earthling apply the power of the  knowledge we are permitting it access to?’

That’s the way the Universe tests the  degree of our spiritual maturity. Without fail, the outcome of all our  efforts depends on the thinking patterns, motivations and intentions  behind our actions. Sufficiently evolved souls, equipped with this  knowledge, are likely to dedicate the rest of their life’s work to  finding ways of producing inexpensive electricity that provides  affordable light and warmth and therefore improves everybody’s quality  of life. Because we and our world can only learn from the mistakes we  make, even good intentions may initially produce bad results. The  pollution caused by the peaceful uses of nuclear power demonstrates this  clearly.

Yet, for as long as humankind’s  intentions are good, the Universal intelligence will always be happy to  teach us ways of using all its energies safely. The wise ones on the  Highest levels of life in charge of our world and us are much more  highly evolved than we are. They have access to all the knowledge and  skills our race is lacking to this day. These beings are our elder  siblings in the vast family of life, waiting to be called upon to stand  by our side, to guide and protect us. Their helping hands are reaching  out to us, but we must ask for their help – it will not be pushed onto  us. It is our choice whether we wish to do the work that has to be done  more easily, namely with their help. For this purpose we have to attune  our energies to theirs and to keep on asking for their support, so that  together the work may be carried out safely and for the good of all, not  merely humankind, but the whole of Creation. By willingly following  their instructions our new world will come into being with much more  ease than we may presently think possible.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Eight

*_​ _*Humankind's Quest For Power
*_​ _*




*_​ The masculine part of the Divine Trinity  is the will and power aspect of the God, the Great Father of all life.  Its feminine counterpart is the love and wisdom of the Goddess, the  Great Mother. Being a spark of the Divine, the same energies and  qualities that are contained in them are also in us, women and men  alike. Until the development of the masculine in our world, each one of  us through their own experiences, finds an improved understanding of the  higher purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence, the masculine  characteristics manifest themselves as the man being right at all times.  He resists bending his will and principles for anyone and has no time  for compromises that would make life more bearable for everybody around  him. He will have none of what to him, during the early part of his  earthly education, he perceives as sheer nonsense. 

The male of our species, during that stage of its development, has a  strong urge to dominate and rule. Just about the only thing he is  interested in is changing the world around him and its people to suit  his will and adapts them to the whims of his lower animal desire nature.  This leaves only one road open to him and that is the pursuit of power  and personal gains. With his limited vision and understanding of earthly  life he sees this as giving him the power to purchase what he wants.  What could be simpler? When he has grown into a wise one, he too will  know that each one of us can only learn from the consequences of the  thoughts, words and actions they once sent into our world, when in due  course the Universal laws are returning them to him in some form or  another. 

Alas, it takes many lifetimes until such things dawn on us. As a result,  as young and inexperienced souls we do not hesitate to abuse any  knowledge that the highest levels of life are making available to our  world for the satisfying of the selfish desires and urges of our lower  earthly nature. As a result, those who dream of ruling the world with  godlike power, may then seek the means for building an atom bomb with  which to threaten our world and if need be, using it. And so far that  person has no idea that thought is the most powerful force in the whole  of Creation and that it is God’s will that has the power to create  matter from light and later destroy it again, if it so wishes. 

There are two great rivers of consciousness in our world and each has  its own thought waves that are part of it and are constantly feeding  into it. The first one is the good, positive and constructive stream and  the second is the evil, negative and destructive one. The first  consists of the flow of energies from the higher evolved parts of  Creation and the second that of the crude lower and unevolved one. For  as long as someone chases the biggest illusion of our earthly existence,  known as power, the energies of anything that person thinks and does  automatically join the destructive and evil stream. The more wise ones  who have woken up into the conscious awareness of their true nature feed  into the evolved stream, the sooner that which is evil will be absorbed  into it until every bit of it has gone.

But while we are still dreaming of gaining control and dominion over  other countries and their people, maybe not only their bodies but also  their spirits and souls, during the early phases of our development we  are likely to threaten death and destruction to whatever gets in our way  and tries to stop us. Should the attacked fail to oblige and obey, we  do not hesitate to follow our threats up with the necessary actions. And  even the tiniest step along this road not only creates more evil and  spreads it far and wise. It also brings increasingly difficult Karma  into being that eventually has to be redeemed – by none other than us.

Humankind’s past is a clear demonstration of how, without at least a  degree of spiritual awareness, it is very easy to slip into a state of  total disregard for our beautiful planet with all its life-forms.  Unaware of the repercussions our actions are bound to have on ourselves,  our life and the world around us, we have been stumbling from one  natural catastrophe to another for long enough. That has been the way of  the past and the patriarchy, but now the energies are right for ever  more of us are now waking up from the nightmare all of us together have  created and responding to the calls of the spirit world. 

Yet, the present poor state of our world has been serving a wise higher  purpose, the same as everything that happens anywhere in it. Only  through observing how our environment is reacting to what we have been  and in many parts still are doing. Making mistakes is the only way we  can ever learn something. There will come a time when the last one of us  will have evolved into a wise one who can recognise that in our  physical existence there are only two types of true power available to  us. The first one is making mistakes and being willing to learn from  them. The second power is part of the first one and that is deciding how  we wish to respond and react to the people and situations of our daily  lives. 

If we wish to evolve, as all lifeforms must, there is no point in  keeping our learning to ourselves. It has to be shared with as many  people as possible and these days there no longer is any need for  standing and preaching from pulpits and soap boxes. Living by good  example and one-to-one contacts is preferable. The more the awareness of  everybody’s true nature and responsibility for ourselves and our world  spreads, the more people are going to make genuine efforts at bringing  forth their highest and best qualities, the more quickly the remaining  evil in our world will be absorbed into that which is good, right and  beautiful. 

During past ages and without exception, everybody has been involved in  creating evil, for the simple reason that we did not know any better.  Besides, this has always been the only way human beings could be taught  how to differentiate between the polar opposites of good and evil. But  do we not owe it to ourselves and our whole world, to give of our best  and steadfastly refuse to stoop to that which many of those around us  insist on doing to this day? By using the God-given power of making wise  and conscious decisions of always and without hesitation acting and  reacting in a positive and constructive manner, we are taking our own  destiny into our own hands and also that of our world. Each time does  this, they are making a valuable contribution towards taking all of us  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life into the new  golden age of the conscious knowledge of everybody’s oneness with God. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’

From ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Nine

*_​ _*Working Out Our Own Salvation

*__*




*_
​ As we know by now, on the inner  spiritual level there is no separation between anything, and the Angels  and Masters and other spirit guides and their helpers are in charge of  our race’s development and that of our whole world. Because they are in  this way one with us, they frequently know our heart’s and soul’s  intentions and motivations better than we do and on many occasions  before we even become aware of them. Their presence and observations  ensure that spiritually nobody in earthly life ever gets away with  anything. Whatever we do has to be for real and there simply is no point  in deception of self and others and no need for faking sincerity, lying  and cheating. Such character traces belong to the lower earthly nature  of young and inexperienced souls; they will eventually be left behind.

The legend of the Lord Buddha, who is thought to have walked the Earth  from 563-483 BC, tells us that the last words the wise one spoke on his  deathbed were: ‘Go and work out your own salvation, with diligence.’ But  how shall we to go about it? I believe that those who have become aware  of their higher nature and willingly conduct their lives in keeping  with their knowledge, qualify to be called aspiring healers,  lightbringer and wise ones in their own right. Through sending nothing  but good and positive, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into  the Universe, they are already actively engaged in the process of saving  and redeeming themselves and our world. The awareness that in due  course the Universal laws can do nothing but return more of the same to  them makes this pathway easier to cope with. 

In every one of their daily encounters responding to the feedback wise  ones are constantly receiving intuitively through the world of their  feelings, rising above the temptations of their small and easily  frightened lower earthly selves with its selfish whims, urges and fears  creates no major problems for them. In the course of its long  evolutionary journey our higher Christ nature eventually wakes from its  slumbering state. Our earthly self then begins to develop spiritual  wings that in the end enable us to rise above the temptation of  responding to the desires of our lower self. Jesus on the cross is an  allegory of how our Christ nature in the end leaves them behind. The  dying man illustrates how the small self, nailed to its earthly  existence slowly bleeds to death by doing so.

Having learnt about these things, wise ones bravely and patiently endure  whatever their karmic debts still have to present to them. Following  their inner guidance helps them to resist the urge of their lower  earthly nature for seeking revenge and they forgive instead. Knowing  that this is the Universe’s way of returning the pain they once  inflicted upon others makes it easier for wise ones to respond with  nothing but love and forgiveness in their hearts towards those who to  this day are trespassing against the laws of life. Knowing that these  people are young and inexperienced souls who do not yet understand the  higher purpose and meaning of their own existence, makes forgiving them  easier. Wise ones follow this up by also forgiving themselves for once  having set in motion the wheels of what is happening to them, now.

To achieve the evolutionary progress that potentially is every human  being’s birthright, wise ones follow the idealistic promptings of their  innermost heart, from where their Highest Self, the living God within or  wise one, has always been trying to guide and protect them. For as long  as our earthly self is unaware of its presence, its efforts are largely  unsuccessful. Everybody eventually reaches the evolutionary point when  the time is right for welcoming our higher nature, following its advice  and working together with it for the good of all, so it can steadily  take over ever more of our earthly nature. Like all great truths, saving  and redeeming ourselves is basically that simple, even though it is by  no means always easy to apply our good intentions to earthly life’s  situations.

Apart from working on ourselves, everybody’s main task at present is  assisting others to become aware that all of us are responsible for our  every word, thought and action. Wise ones who are familiar with the  workings of the Divine laws refuse to act unkindly towards man or beast,  because they know that what we send out always must come back and that  this is the only way true and lasting peace can come to our planet. Like  all truly great ideas, it is as straightforward as that and by now  there is no doubt in many people’s minds that we and our world are on a  course of evolution. When one reflects on humankind’s history, it  becomes clearly visible how much we have actually been progressing in  millions of different ways. Even though in evolutionary terms our race  has already come a long way, we have much further to go. You can read  more about this in ‘The Great Year’ file.

Complete mastery over the desire nature of our small lower self is the  final aim of all human beings’ earthly education. This is likely to take  a great many lifetimes because every spirit who descends into an  existence in physicality for the first time immediately has to start  building its own earthly personality. At the moment of its creation the  spirit is masculine and feminine just the same as its Creator. But to  enable it to get to know itself through its own experiences, the two  parts temporarily have to split. So the masculine spirit creates itself a  feminine counterpart, a soft and sensitive feeling side that is his  soul. Together these two parts get to work and one small step after  another they are learning to cope with the conditions of earthly life.  Naturally, this process has to start at the lowest point and that’s how  steadily, lifetime after lifetime, each one of us progresses on their  evolutionary pathway of getting to know themselves. 

The first major turning point is reached when a spirit and soul become  sufficiently evolved for starting to resist and overcome the drives and  urges of their lower earthly animal nature. Without this it is  impossible to take possession of the higher aspects of our nature, the  Divine inheritance. Every one of us eventually starts bringing forth its  powers and characteristics from deep within the core of their own  being, where they have been resting in seed form for a long time. Each  new lifetime takes us a little bit closer to the moment of its  awakening. When one of us evolves, our whole world is moving forwards  with it. That’s why every small effort anyone makes to improve their  character counts and is of importance for our personal evolution and  that of our world. 

The more we endeavour to transmute our lower energies into the highest  that is within us, the stronger the good in our world grows and that  which is evil decreases. The more we, as a race, evolve so that the good  in us eventually becomes so powerful that it conquers all remnants of  evil and absorb it into itself. Once we are aware of God’s true nature  and our own and the high and holy purpose our own as well as everyone  else’s earthly life serves, our soul has no other wish than serving the  Highest forces of life and doing what we can to make this blessed state  of no more evil and rue and lasting peace a reality on the Earth. Divine  intervention is trying to help each one of us to reach this stage of  their development sooner than we may presently imagine. Who knows? 

And let’s face it, it would make no sense if the Universe took the  burden of saving and redeeming ourselves and our world from our  shoulders. Alas, it takes a long time before we realise that God and the  Angels are always with us and only too willing to help us with any  problems and issues that are hindering our progress. But they will only  do so when we ask for it. Then they are delighted to show how to go  about our task in good and wise ways.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
​ 
 From ‘Food For Thought – Volume 1’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Ten
*_
_*Discriminating Between Good And Evil
*_
_*





*_​The most essential part of every human  being’s earthly education is learning how to discriminate between good  and evil. To enable us to tell the two aspects of humankind’s nature  apart, each can only do this through their own experiences. First it is  necessary to take part in creating evil, so that in the fullness of time  it can return to us and we are on its receiving end. That’s the only  way we can get to know both sides of any coin, and at the same time the  debit and credit sides of our spiritual bankbook are balanced.  Eventually we all reach the evolutionary point for transmuting that  which is evil in us and our world into goodness. The darkness of our  ignorance in this process changes into the light of God’s sacred wisdom  and understanding. 
 
This destiny is not merely for the selected few but for everybody. This  is how, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we ourselves are going to  bring the promised new Earth into being and the time for starting to do  our share is NOW. There is no time to lose! By conducting our lives in  more peaceful and harmonious ways, everybody is required to eventually  make their contribution by bringing forth the best that is within them,  i.e. the qualities of their Christ nature. That’s the only way  humankind’s age-old dream of a world where people live together in  harmony and peace can at last become a reality on our planet. Should you  not know how to go about it, go within and ask God and the Angels to  show you the way. 

But it’s not necessary to reach as high as that for a better  understanding of the nature of good and evil. Wisdom about it can be  found everywhere. A long time ago I watched a film whose title I have  forgotten, but not the message one tiny scene contained. In it, a  disreputable looking young man encountered someone who was wailing about  what one does in life and what life does to us. ‘What’s the matter with  you?’ replied the young man. ‘Why are you making such a big deal of it,  when life is so simple? If you do good things, then good things happen  to you.’ That’s not only good and evil in a nutshell, but also the law  of Karma. Life really is that simple!

Considering that every single one of the problems of our world is caused  by evil words and deeds, one cannot help asking oneself: ‘Do we really  need evil and will it be with us forever?’ The answer to this question  is a definite ‘Yes!’ to the first part and ‘No!’ to the second. Good and  evil are the Universe’s educational aids for teaching us, Its children  of the Earth, to distinguish between these two polarities. In the final  analysis evil is but a temporary appliance that slowly but surely  eliminates itself in the natural course of events. It happens when ever  more of us become aware of our true reality and learn to conduct our  lives in harmony with the Universal laws of love, evolution and of Karma  and reincarnation. Everything in the whole of Creation is subject to  these laws.

Under the influence of these laws, evil will finally have run its course  in our world when every last small earthly self succeeds in bringing  forth, from within itself, its own Christ nature. The more our small  self surrenders itself to its Highest or God Self, the more the latter  takes over our whole being, the less strongly the downwards drag of the  lower animal self is felt and the need for lessons of evil cease. The  only experiences we then desire are good and wholesome ones.

Extract from ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra for the Aquarian Age’

_*Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_​Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

In our capacity as aspiring healers and lightbringers, we are required  to share the learning we are finding along the pathway of our present  lifetime. Yet, there is a time for speaking and for remaining silent. As  a general rule if they are unsure of what to contribute to a  conversation, wise ones prefer to keep quiet, following the dictum: ‘If  in doubt, don’t!’ People should never be forced to follow a certain line  of thought or believe in a religion of any kind. Much more can be  achieved by simply manifesting our love for someone by allowing them to  be and get on with what they presently think of as true. In spite of the  fact that we really do know better, shutting up is a finer  demonstration of the spirit of love than anything else. 

Because no words are spoken, this kind of approach is absorbed by people  much more easily. God’s wisdom and truth is the light of our world and  the right way of spreading it at this special time of transformation  into the Aquarian Age, the age of truth, is by letting it shine from our  innermost self and reveal itself in the way we are and behave. As long  as our actions and our mode of speaking are wise and kind, most people  quite naturally respond in positive ways. When questions are asked or  someone says: ‘What do you think?’ it’s best to reply with what comes to  us intuitively. Speaking is only necessary when our inner guidance  tells us that it is likely to help someone. Apart from that, it is  usually better to say nothing and listen. When someone is in need of it,  we can afterwards send love from our heart to theirs. On the inner  levels of life it then flows into them and helps them in this manner.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Eleven

*_​ *Of Good And Evil
*​ _*




*_​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened t
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twelve

*_​ _*On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle
*_​ _*




*_​ To this day, occasionally a confirmation  of something I have recently been writing about intuitively arrives in  the form of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. This  was the case with an article that appeared in the February/March 2011  issue of ‘Stella Polaris’, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle  Lodge with the heading ‘One in Thought – From an Inner Teaching by White  Eagle’. The following is its essence:

 ‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. It has  the power of creating good and bringing healing, but it can also inflict  pain and disease, disrupt and destroy. Your earthly scientists are only  on the outermost fringe of comprehending that thought can do anything  in your world and all others. Thought is the root of all suffering and  of wars, but at the same time it is responsible for beauty and harmony,  siblinghood and providing you with everything you have ever longed for. 

‘Knowing that thought is creative, that’s why we, the group of spirit  guides known as White Eagle, always work with the creative power of  thought and make every effort to avoid negative and destructive  thinking. You will have noticed that our advice is always constructive  and that we foresee the good outcome of everything. This is by no means  foolishly optimistic. It is realistic because by seeing only good  something of this nature is created by our thoughts and thus helps to  bring into being some more of that which is good, right and desirable.  There is no point in thinking in terms of pessimism, destruction or  death. They too are unavoidable parts of the evolutionary process. Even  so all things that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation represents  forever unfolding and progressing life and everything that happens  anywhere, including our world, was created by God and therefore serves a  wise higher purpose.

‘To this day, many of those in earthly life become so immersed with  trivialities that they fail to realise the power in which they have  their being and that it was created to assist humankind with its  spiritual development. This is particularly true for the power of  thought. As a result, we in our world observe a great deal of confusion  in the thought forces. When we see you, God’s beloved children of the  Earth, enduring physical pain and discomfort, and weariness of mind and  body, spirit and soul, we want to bring them the healing balm they need.  In people’s present state that can be exceedingly difficult. Yet, it is  possible for people to find perfect health and that is by training  their thought patterns and directing them into healthier channels, so  that the healing rays from the Highest levels of life, the Christ  circle, can flow through them and alleviate the suffering of many.

‘For a long time people on the Earth believe that their thoughts are  entirely their own and cannot be known by anyone. There could be no  graver mistake. There are two streams of consciousness and thought in  your world, a positive and a negative one. Every thought that anyone  thinks in your world joins the relevant stream and so has the power to  affect the whole of humankind. Because of this it is impossible to be  good, kind and loving and think such thoughts without assisting the  growth of good for your whole world. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and unloving thoughts. 

‘Can you see what a great responsibility each one of you is carrying?  That’s why wise ones radiate loving thoughts in someone’s direction,  independent of how much they may be tempted to criticise. This is not  difficult for those who are aware that everybody has the best as well as  the worst in them, is on the same evolutionary pathway and struggling  with their specific learning curve. Each has to make their own mistakes  and learn from them and is therefore in need of every bit of help that  anyone can provide. That’s why wise ones are happy to supply some by  sending a kind and understanding thought.

‘Each thought creates a wave in the ether. Whenever you are thinking  about a person, your thoughts travel directly to them and take form.  They hover around them and wait until they are off guard. For as long as  the recipient’s mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, the  intruder cannot penetrate until the mind is less occupied, but then it  jumps in. If you are aware of what is happening to you, you can dismiss  negative thoughts or transmute them into a good and constructive ones.  If the thought that was sent was a good one, it will motivate the  recipient to do something good. Everybody in earthly life is continually  receiving the thoughts of others, particularly from the astral and  mental planes where the thought-forces are at work.

‘When you are suffering physically, refuse to focus on and think of your  suffering. Each time someone is in pain and the thought enters their  mind: ‘Oh, how I suffer! I do feel bad!’, the negative thought powers  around that person makes the pain worse because they are increasing in  strength, just the same as the thought of that which is good and right  and therefore of God, and that the pain is part of their healing  process, fills their whole being with the healing rays of the Universal  Christ’s spirit. If you apply this knowledge wisely, in due course  wonderful blessings will be coming your way, and because on this pathway  it is impossible to think merely for yourself, not only for yourself  but also for those around you.

‘The wisdom and power of the Divine white healing magic is the same  today as it was yesterday, always has been and forever will be. The  secret of its magic consists of learning to control and use your  thoughts wisely. In due course you then develop into a Christed one in  your own right who has mastery over your thoughts and their power. For a  long time, in earthly life and whilst spending time in our world,  everybody has difficulties training their thoughts and thus gaining  control over their mental bodies. Frequently it is only after they have  left their physical bodies behind that people begin to understand, at  first only vaguely, that that the spirit realm is a world of thought.

‘Spiritual masters are teaching us that, if we wish to tread the path of  the mysteries, we have to train ourselves to be precise and particular  in our thoughts, take good care of our surroundings, and do our best to  create harmony wherever we go. That’s the foundation on which all  spiritual life is built and of magical power every human being  eventually learns how to wield with the help of their thoughts. That’s  the only way the power of the white healing magic can be developed. 

‘What in earthly life is known as psychic gifts is merely a preliminary  to the opening of the higher spiritual gifts of the Christ spirit, who  is waiting to wake from its slumber in every human heart. In the  fullness of time, the Christ power will hold dominion over the Earth and  draw the people of all nations together into the siblinghood of the  great family of humankind. As this gradually comes to pass, the  vibrations and the physical conditions of the Earth are changing; they  are becoming higher, finer and more etherealised. Each one of you has  the power to make their contribution to the spiritual advancement of the  whole of your race and its world.

‘During the first part of their earthly education each person exists as  if they were existing in their own small prison, so immersed are they in  the task of earning their daily bread and provide for food and  clothing, housing and protection of their physical body. Its ignorance  of God’s true nature and their own and the fear this brings with it that  keeps them imprisoned for a long time. But gradually the Christ spark  within begins to stir from its slumber. The further we penetrate into  the Aquarian Age, the more the mental vibrations of the thought power of  the highest levels of life will be stimulating humankind’s individual  and collective higher mind. This is because the Angelic hosts are  drawing ever closer to humankind and pouring their rays of truth and  light into its consciousness. As time goes by, you will notice how a  great revival and stimulation of people’s spiritual faculties is taking  place. Materialism will gradually lose its hold and there will be  increasing evidence of the spiritual forces at work in literature, music  and science.

‘Influencing humankind’s evolutionary progress in positive and  constructive ways is not difficult. The only thing you need to do is  developing the ability to think good thoughts by perceiving the good  behind all situations and in every human being. In addition to this wise  ones constantly keep the transmitter/receiver station of their earthly  mind tuned into the frequencies of the Highest intelligence, God and the  Angels and Masters around His/Her throne, so that the blessing and  healing power of their energies can flow through you into your world. 

‘Even though on the spiritual inner level of life there is no separation  between anything and all is one, everybody retains their individuality  and we are all related to each other like drops in the ocean. After all,  that’s what each one of us is in the vast ocean of life. This is how  the whole of Creation moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life as one great Cosmic siblinghood and that is the main  secret of the Divine healing white magic. When one of is healing, the  whole of Creation does the same. It is impossible to exist in splendid  isolation. Because of the inner oneness, whether someone is as yet aware  of it or not, everybody’s behaviour and thinking patterns are  constantly affecting the lives of millions. So take care that yours are  the right ones. 

‘The eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, on whose mighty wings the whole of Creation is flying. We, the  groups of spirit guides and helpers, are part of its vast messenger and  distributing network. The Divine wisdom and knowledge we are bringing  are providing those who receive and understand them with spiritual  wings. Their ever increasing vision of the higher and highest levels of  life enables you to lift yourself and those around you above the trouble  and strife of their earthly existence and recognise the high and holy  purpose they serve. The simplest and yet most profound teaching was  given to you and your world in the Jesus legend with the words: ‘Love  one another. Love the Lord your God with all your heart and soul, mind  and body, and love your neighbour as you love yourself.’ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Thirteen

*_​ _*The Light Of All Worlds
*_
_*




*_​ The Christ Star is the symbol of the  Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. It is  the light of our world and all others and the Universal Christ is the  Grandmaster of all lodges of consciousness on the Earth plane, i.e.  philosophies, religions and belief systems. To this day they are  speaking to us, for example through the legend of the life of Jesus, the  Christed one. In the Native American tradition the eagle represents the  spirit and a lodge is a dwelling place such as a hogan, wigwam or  longhouse. The group living in such a place is also called a lodge. 

In my view, the names White Eagle and the White Eagle Lodge and what was  to become its mission were not chosen to represent one particular  personality in the world of spirit. It stands for a whole group of wise  ones through whom the Angels from the highest levels of life chose to  bring to our world fresh insights into and updates for the existing  spiritual knowledge. The Lodge was founded in 1936, three years before  the outbreak of World War II, at a time when the clouds of darkness,  destruction and death were gathering with increasing force over our poor  beleaguered world and there was a particularly great need for the light  of God’s wisdom. 

In the Lodge’s own words, the White Eagle guides once worked through the  spiritual mediumship of Grace Cooke for the purpose of helping our race  to find a better understanding of its true spiritual nature, so that  through this our love for all lifeforms that share our world with us  could grow. How well they have always succeeded in fulfilling this task.  However, the time for imparting fresh wisdom through spiritual  mediumship is over. No successor to continue Grace Cooke’s work has come  forth to this day, probably because this aspect of humankind’s  spiritual development has run its course and the role of spiritual  mediumship is changing *.

It is every earthling’s birthright to eventually evolve into being its  own recipient of Divine wisdom and truth that flows intuitively into  their hearts and souls from the source of our being. When our earthly  self regularly tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its mind into  the frequencies of the highest levels of life, the Divine spark in our  heart and soul wakes from its slumber. That’s the beginning of its  transformation into the living God within, the wise one who really does  know the answer to all our questions.

The White Eagle teachings, the same as any other item of spiritual  knowledge that was ever given to our world by the Angels and Masters  around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, were never intended to be  set in concrete or hewn into stone. Spiritual knowledge is of a fluid  nature and is intended to enlarge and expand, as we and our world move  through various evolutionary cycles and with it our ability to  comprehend God’s sacred wisdom and truth increases. Keeping pace with  our race’s continued progress, groups of Angels and Masters, guides and  helpers have always been working in the background of life to gradually  guide us into a constantly improving understanding of God’s true nature  and our own, as well as our special relationship with the Divine. 

On the mighty wings of Its sacred wisdom and truth the Great White Eagle  wants to lift us all above the Earth plane and carry us onto ever  higher levels of awareness and understanding. Because of a better  perception of their present existence in the Cosmic context and the  presence of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers who are  constantly surrounding them, even the last one of God’s beloved children  of the Earth will eventually reach the developmental point when they  will no longer feel lost on the physical plane of life. 

Book knowledge and learning parrot fashion is well and good, but any  information that comes our way has to be integrated by us and that can  only happen through testing and trying it out for ourselves. Unless we  apply the spiritual knowledge we are finding along the pathway of our  lives to every one of our daily encounters, it will remain what it was  in the first place: book and head knowledge that has no spiritual value  whatever. Only through conscious application can it sink into our  consciousness and in this way become the spiritual property of our  eternal inner self. This is the only type of possession we take with us  into the world of spirit, when our time for departure from the physical  plane has come; no-one can ever take it from us. It accompanies us into  Eternity and will forever stand us in good stead, as it can be drawn  upon whenever the need for it arises. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Fourteen

*_​ _*The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer
*_
​ 





​ Did you know that astrologically the mass  of people in our world is strongly under the influence of Cancer? It is  the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the  Divine Trinity who is also the soul of the whole of Creation, and every  soul within it, including our own and that of our world. Cancer  represents the soul of the people and like the soulful individuals who  are born into this sign, the mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive  and pliable, highly psychic and easily impressed and swayed by just  about anything. Like any Cancerian, in times of crises when there is  increased vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings that are  constantly pumped into the consciousness of our world by the mass media,  we benefit greatly from carefully protecting ourselves psychically.

 The following is an extract from my  interpretation of the Sun in Cancer: ‘If you get the chance of watching  the behaviour of a crowd, you will able to recognise how easily it can  be reached through the emotions and how – like individual human souls  who are spending their present lifetime in Cancer – it is all too easily  swayed by just about any impression. For good and for evil, this has  always has been exploited by humankind. Orators and dictators down the  ages have used it to manipulate, rule and control the mob. It worked and  all we can do is speculate whether or not they were consciously or  unconsciously aware of what they were doing. One cannot help wondering  how aware they were that the masses can be influenced because on the  inner level and in the vast ocean of life we are all one.

 ‘The emotions are a body of water and  water must be allowed to find its own way by flowing wherever it will,  which is where it encounters least resistance. At its weakest point any  dam will break and bring the whole structure down. In the same way, one  person in a crowd going into hysterics, especially the one at the front,  can set the whole multitude on fire and carry it with it, if need be  into destruction. Emotionally and psychically we are all part of the  great ocean of life and also of each other. Each one of us is a unique  stream of consciousness in its own right that is nurtured by the ocean  and in turn constantly feeds its learning back into the ocean.

 ‘Within this ocean, our whole world is  one group soul with a common karmic past, present, future and  destination. Contained in that, each nation is one group with its own  karma; and within that again, each one of us is an individual soul that  has its special karmic pathway to walk. Everything that feeds into the  great ocean has an influence on it and everything it contains. This  shows the importance of learning to control our thought processes and of  feeding nothing but positive and loving thoughts into the collective  consciousness, because spiritually nothing is ever wasted. Whenever one  of us insists on looking for the good in every experience, situation and  person, we are making a small contribution to our role as saviour and  redeemer of ourselves and our world.

 ‘Under the guidance and protection of God  and the Angels, we are all in this life to learn how to consciously  influence the mass of people in positive ways that serve the highest  good of our whole world. Consciously attuning ourselves in prayers and  meditations to the outpourings of the energies of the Universal Christ,  not only at this special time of the year but always, has never been a  privilege for the selected few. The time has come in the evolution of  our race that each one of us is required to make their contribution  towards increasing the power of the blessing and healing energies of the  Christ that are now pouring ever more strongly into us and our world.

 ‘Our oneness in the great ocean also  sheds some light onto outbreaks of mass hysteria. To my mind, one of the  most striking examples of this in recent years – apart from the present  Swine Flu one – was the reaction of the British public to the death of  Diana Princess of Wales, a Sun Cancerian. This connected her, the same  as all other souls born into this sign, deeply with the mass of people.’

 Louise L. Hay in her book ‘Heal your  Body’ says about ‘Influenza: A response to mass negativity and beliefs.  Fear. Belief in statistics. She suggests the following affirmation to  neutralize its effects: ‘I am beyond group beliefs or the calendar. I am  free from all congestion and influence.’ 
Recommended Reading: 
• ‘Psychic Protection’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’ 
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Fifteen
*_
_*Is A Degree Of Sanity Returning At Last?
*_






​Healthy  signs are coming my way from different parts of our world that a degree  of sanity is returning to us. There is sufficient evidence by now that  many people in the USA, the United Kingdom and Germany, to name but  three countries, are refusing to take part in the swine flu  vaccinations. To give you but one example, on the 15th October 2009, the  following information was sent to me by a friend, who in turn had  received it from one of his friends who works in a National Health  Hospital in the United Kingdom: ‘According to a survey by a regional  doctor’s health insurance association, sixty percent of doctors in the  German federal state of North Rhine Westphalia are not prepared to  participate in the mass ‘swine flu’ vaccination campaign organised by  the government. If the need arises, the doctors who are willing to  participate have to agree to administer the jabs in tents in market  squares. Each one will be allocated to work in special ‘vaccination  centres’ in government buildings and public spaces, for example market  squares, in what is surely going to be not only the biggest but also the  most bizarre mass vaccination campaign in history.’

According  to reports in the German media on the 3rd October of this year,  officials representing the federal states of Germany are insisting on  new talks between the German Ministry of Health and the pharmaceutical  companies. They request that, because of its dangerous side effects, the  new swine flu jabs should not contain the adjuvant ‘Squalene’.  GlaxoSmithKline has a major production facility for the flu jabs in  Dresden, Thuringia. According to a spokesperson, representatives of the  Federal Ministry of Health and of Thuringia are going to discuss with  the pharmaceutical industry how to produce the new Swine Flu jab and  when. This move has come after growing opposition in Germany over the  inherent dangers of the flu jabs that are presently available.

Wolfram  Hartmann, the head of the German Paediatrician’s Association, said that  the German government should not have ordered vaccines that contain  mercury and adjuvants, especially not for children. The Pharma industry  is arguing that mercury is necessary because multi dose vials are used  instead of single injections.Relatives and friends in Germany confirmed  that the information received was correct.
 From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Sixteen
*_
_*Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion
*_







​The  time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most  severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with it  the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting  ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria,  including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the  story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child,  he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came  to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion  and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then  put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over  this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they  found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The  following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is  believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who  visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to  his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this  was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a  dish in the main room of their house; there would probably not have  been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and  asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the  microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu  virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion  had kept the family healthy.

Another  story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years ago many  of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many of her  customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions around in  her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that certainly  convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this information  with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about buying some  onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you work at a  desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or even on top  somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent me this says  they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If  this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be  better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence  of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to  lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One  lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say I  was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off an  onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an empty  jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said the  onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it  happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel  better.’

Another thing I read  somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around the room saved many  from the black plague in times gone by because of their powerful  antibacterial, antiseptic properties. Following  the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home, and I have  to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small wooden bowl  in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture. And by the  way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no unpleasant smells  linger.

After reading the above, one  of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I have tried both onion and  garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear drum had actually burst,  and even though I had been to see the doctor twice, each time she  refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because there was no redness  in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I had placed over it. I  think she only believed me when, on my third visit, a discharge was  evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place  an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that had been painted and  decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

Another  friend reported: ‘When my youngest boy was running a high fever and we  could not get it to break, I tried one of my grandmother’s recipes. She  used to take an onion, cut it in half and tied it to the bottom of the  feet of the person who was running a fever. The onion draws out the  fever. It worked with my little boy, too.’

From  Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the  following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of  simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added  to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of  thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’

‘Coughs,  Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red onion. If  you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of cold  water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the onion is  soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as possible,  without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and its  mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes and  induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and  causes the release of toxins.’

* * *

_*Natural Remedies Against Colds And Flu Symptoms*_
_*




*_
​1.Large doses of Vitamin C, up to 10 grams per day.
2.Steam inhalations with Eucalyptus and/or Tea tree aromatherapy essences.
3.Apply  a thick layer of Vapour Rub to the soles of your feet at night, cover  with cotton socks to avoid messing up your bed. Eases the coughing fits.
4.Sage  and honey gargles. 1 heaped teaspoon of fresh or dried sage into a cup,  pour boiling water over it, cover with a saucer for about 15 minutes,  strain. Add one teaspoon of honey and wait until the mixture has cooled.  Take a mouthful at a time and gargle with it thoroughly. Don’t spit it  out, but swallow it. Do this time and again in the course of each day. I  guarantee you that it will not take long until you feel a good deal of  relief.
5.Echinacea as drops, tablets or capsules of various strengths. Follow the instructions on the package.
6.And  as a protection against future virus infections, put an onion into each  room of your house. Read my notes about ‘The Humble Onion’ In the first  part of this chapter.

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ 

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Seventeen*
​
_*Will The Animal Kingdom Strike Back?
*_
_*




*_
​In  the years 1995/1996, I was living close to a famous beauty spot  somewhere along the coastline of one of the oceans of our world. It is a  place that poets and bards used to write poems and sing songs about. To  this day they are being performed and enjoyed by people, but what also  existed in that place when I was there was something of quite a  different nature. As what I found unfortunately is an all too common  issue throughout our world, there is no need to mention the place’s  name. It’s not my intention to point a finger at anywhere in particular.  I merely wish to tell you about one of the many plights the animal  kingdom of our world has to endure. Through the outbreak of the bird  flu, this became an even more urgent issue than it had previously been.

I  would like to share my story with you, because I feel intuitively that  it can shed some light into the spiritual background, the purpose and  meaning, of the threat of a possible genuine life threatening epidemic  we are facing at all times. In February 2020 this part of my writings  was updated during the mass media’s latest attempt at whipping up  another mass hysteria about the Chinese Coronavirus. The year 2005 saw  the bird flu and therefore became known as the bird flu year. Across the  globe, the fear of the avian influenza caused government officials  everywhere to place a higher priority on developing plans to deal with  what was declared to be a pandemic influenza. This was followed by the  Swine flu outbreak that lasted from 2009 to 2010. The virus was first  identified in Mexico in April 2009. It became known as swine flu because  it was similar to flu viruses that affect pigs. It spread rapidly from  country to country because it was marketed as a new type of flu virus  that few young people were immune to. The year 2014 saw the Ebola virus  outbreak and again, in spite of the joined efforts of the pharmaceutical  industry and the mass media of our world, no pandemic came about.


I  hope that since the previous attempts at artificially creating a mass  hysteria sufficient numbers of us have woken from their spiritual  slumber and therefore are unwilling to be taken in this time round.  Having already witnessed the eventual dwindling away of several health  scares, I cannot help wondering how long the present one will take to  wind up the same way. And having observed similar previous health  scares, I would like to tell you about something that could really come  about, unless we get our act together and evolve into a race of carers  and guardians of our beloved planet.

This is a true tale and I  hope it’s going to speak so much to your hearts and souls that you, in  your role of aspiring healers and lightbringers, will feel motivated to  take some constructive action. A valuable contribution will be made even  if all you can do is sharing what is before you with as many as  possible. I make no apologies that many of the points mentioned here  have already been covered in other parts of my work. Because I would  like this one to stand on its own, so it can speak for itself, they are  repeated here.

This then is my tale. One bright and sunny day at  high tide, a friend and I decided to visit the above mentioned beauty  spot, let’s call it Bird Island. As up to that day it had been our  favourite place, we were eagerly looking forward to an enjoyable outing,  the way it had been on previous occasions. When we set off, the sky was  a clear blue and a stiff breeze was sending fluffy white clouds  scudding across it. The sea promised to be spectacular – what a day it  was going to be!

However, as we approached the beach, a  nauseating smell greeted us from quite a distance. ‘Walking into an open  sewer must be like this,’ we jokingly said to each other, made our way  down to the beach in search of a spot for settling down on one of its  rocks and boulders. As we had hoped, the sea was fantastic, the breakers  were coming in hard and fast, and the beach at first glance, looked the  same as usual. But where was that abysmal stench coming from? Well, it  had been there all the time but on previous occasions the wind had  carried it away from us. Today, however, it was blown in our direction  and we discovered that a few hundred yards to either side of where we  were standing, we were surrounded by the most disgusting mess  imaginable. The sea had already swept huge piles of untreated sewage  onto the beach and more was arriving all the time.

After some  searching, we found a spot that looked and smelled somewhat neutral, but  there clearly was no point in settling down anywhere. So, we just stood  for a while and started watching large flocks of gulls and crows that  were excitedly feeding on something. But what? Closer examination  revealed that it was on the enormous piles of human waste that the sea  was constantly and generously bringing to them on our behalves. That’s  when the thought struck me how inevitable it is that one of these days,  the animal kingdom is bound to strike back at the human race for the  problems we have created for ourselves, as well as everything that is  unfortunate enough to have to share our world with us.

I am aware  that God and the Angels will forever take care of humankind’s true  needs, in spite of our at times incredibly thoughtless and selfish  behaviour. But I also know that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, and that any suffering we bring to any  other creature in the whole of Creation, has to be made good and  redeemed, by none other than those who caused it. I shudder at the  thought of the prospect of what is likely to come towards us, if we do  not mend our ways and that soonest. I am far from pleased about having  to take part in it, when it does come but if the majority of us carries  on the way we have done and still are doing in some parts of our world,  it is bound to happen.

Apart from all this, I find it deeply  disturbing that any creatures should be feeding quite happily on what  we, supposedly the higher and more intelligent species, are so  carelessly leaving behind for them. That they are feeding on our waste,  in itself, is not as disgusting as it appears to be on the surface of  things, because they are merely doing the job they were created for, the  best way they can. Every creature in its own special and unique way is  here to serve the life our Creator has given to us, in return for the  services that are being rendered to us. The birds we were watching on  the beach that day were created to be the bin men of the skies. It is  their job to clear up after everybody, including themselves and us.

There  is nothing wrong or disgusting about this. What is disgusting and  irresponsible is what humankind is leaving for them to remove. In this  case, it was the untreated waste of the inhabitants of a whole city,  sick and healthy alike. It stands to reason that any bacteria and  viruses that are in our physical bodies are also contained in its waste  material. When picked up by these birds, such intruders are likely to  multiply rapidly in the bloodstream of these unfortunate creatures. If  their immune system can no longer build up the necessary resistance  against our diseases, it may not take all that long until they become as  sick as the humans from whom the waste came and maybe a good deal  sicker. There is sure to be waste from people suffering from all manner  of contagious diseases that is being flushed directly from the toilets  in hospitals and other sickbeds of the city into the sea. I hasten to  add that this, obviously, does not apply to just this place but to  anywhere in our world where to this day untreated sewage is being pumped  into the sea.
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
•    ‘Sharing Your Gifts’
•    ‘The Best Is Yet To Be’
•    ‘Only A Shadow’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Eighteen
*
_*Birds Falling From The Sky
*_
_*




*_
​Just  for a moment let’s imagine how one of those unfortunate creatures we  were watching, a gull or a crow, becomes sick because of humankind’s  carelessness. When it falls from the sky and takes its last breath, what  is likely to happen? Its siblings will come and take care of the  deceased, in the way that is normal for this particular part of Mother  Earth’s animal kingdom. They will eat it, because that is how they  dispose of bodies that are no longer needed and wanted any more. As our  Creator intended them to work in this manner, there really is nothing  disgusting about this process. Quite truthfully, aren’t we by far the  most disgusting creatures on this beautiful planet who leave their mess  behind everywhere? If we were not, there would be no need for any of our  birds to become an endangered species, when all they are doing is  tidying up after us.

How many birds shall we say could arrive  to partake in any one of those deadly feasts that has been our doing?  The creatures have no way of establishing that those who once were their  companions should be left alone, because their mortal remains have a  lethal dose of something nasty inside them. Let us assume that first ten  birds arrive to feast on such a carcass, even though there could be  more. After a while, each one of them becomes sick and also falls from  the sky! They in turn are going to attract another ten or so. Do you  shudder, as I do, when you think how rapidly some deadly diseases could  spread in this manner and how long it would take to affect other  lifeforms involved in their food chain? According to God’s laws,  everything has to return to its source. That’s why any scourge that was  created by us, never by God and the Angels, has to return to and rebound  on us, the human race.

I have no intention of indulging in  scaremongering, but it takes very little imagination to recognise that a  modern version of the Bubonic Plague could be coming towards us, only  seemingly out of nowhere. And there is another aspect that has to be  considered. Whatever we create by action or non–action, all of us have  to live with every bit of their consequences. If we are crazy enough not  to take drastic steps to put things right now, only one of the  consequences of our carelessness could be the wiping out of our whole  bird population out and through this disturbing nature’s delicate  balance irreparably.

And if there were no birds left on Earth,  all edible matter would rapidly be devoured by the insect world. Every  leaf and blade of grass would disappear. It does not take all fingers of  one hand, to count the number of days the human race could survive such  a disaster. Do we really want to wait until our birds fall from the sky  in whole flocks, before we realise how precious and valuable every  creature is for the healthy functioning of our world, and how urgently  issues like the one before us demand our attention?

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Nineteen
*
​ _*Is There Time Left To Mend Our Ways?
*_
_*




*_
​The  writing for a major environmental disaster is most certainly is on the  wall. But how many possess the inner vision that enables them to  perceive it? Might it be only a question of time until the animal  kingdom takes its revenge, without intending to or even knowing about  it? Will it strike back at us for what we have inflicted upon it and in  some parts of our world still insist on doing because of our ignorance  of what is at stake? I sincerely hope that time will be left for  learning from our mistakes of the past and doing better.

All of  us are responsible for the present state of our world because every one  of us did their share of bringing it about. I hope and pray that it may  never come to flocks of birds falling from the sky because increasing  numbers of us recognise their responsibility for what to this day many  are thoughtlessly creating in their relentless struggle for ever more  material goodies.

Don’t you think it’s the highest time that ever  more earthly selves wake up from their spiritual slumber and recognise  the wise higher purpose of their existence as well as the holy destiny  that is in store for every one of us in the end? To my mind, the best  way of helping them to grasp these concepts is by gently explaining our  own views about the wise higher meaning of everyone’s earthly existence.  I like to use as simple, kind and loving words as possible, something  like this:

•    Earthly life is a school, a place for learning  and growing where everybody is a teacher and student at the same time.  Each can only do this through their own experiences.
•    The essence  of our being is spirit/soul and there is no death, merely a moving into  a different dimension of life at the end of every earthly lifetime.
•     God is in us and we are in God. God is as much part of us as we are  part of God. Every one of us is a young God in the making and we are  serving the initial part of our apprenticeship by experiencing ourselves  as physical beings in a material environment.
•    We are  responsible for every word, thought and action, and also for the state  of our world. In the course of many lifetimes each one of us contributed  to making it the way it presently is.
•    All parts of Creation  contain God. And nothing exists outside or is beyond the reach of God  and the Angels. Everything consists of dualities and polar opposites,  for example masculine and feminine, God and Goddess, good and evil,  darkness and light. In every human being they manifest themselves as the  very best as well as the worst characteristics. No-one is all good or  bad. Everybody is a mixture of both. The highest and noblest qualities  are there, if only in seedform waiting to be brought forth and  developed. The lower and lowest ones need to be overcome and nailed to  the cross of earthly life, so they can be left behind for good.
•     The Earth is our Great Mother. Everything is given into our care and in  trust, for safe-keeping only. That also applies to our physical bodies,  our planet and everything that shares it with us.
•    Nothing is  truly ours. Our physical bodies are merely a vehicle for getting around  on the Earth and that for one lifetime only. Belonging to the Earth,  they have to be returned when the indwelling spirit/soul no longer  requires it. Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted and  everything is recycled time and again. This is also true for the  components of our physical bodies. One way or another they too are  recycled.
•    Everything on this planet is borrowed, for a time only  and should be left behind in as good condition as possible. All parts  of the Earth we have ever occupied, visited and/or used – including our  physical bodies – should ideally be left behind in a better state than  we once found them.
 From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty​*_
​ _*Not A Punishment From God
*_
_*




*_
​ Unless ever more of us wake up and at  long last seriously set about mending their ways, we could all too  easily be causing the outbreak of a modern version of the plague. This  one could be far more dangerous than those that savaged humankind not  such a long time ago, in evolutionary terms. Should this happen, I pray  that there will be no-one who dares to call it a punishment from God  because every one of us contributed to creating it through their  thinking and behaviour patterns. If we were not as greedy, as many  unfortunately still are, we would freely and willingly go in search of  asking God and the Angels to help us solve the problems we once brought  about. And what about some form of voluntary extra taxation – oh, perish  the thought! – to ensure that a new sewage works, or whatever else may  be required, come into being and that as rapidly as possible?

Isn’t it the highest time that everybody at last becomes aware that we  are responsible for ourselves; that our planet is but a temporary home  that’s been given into our care; and that whatever has to be done to put  things right, just like anything else that happens throughout the whole  of Creation, can only come about with the help and will of God and the  Angels. Asking for their assistance is everybody’s birthright and  without it no help can come to us. They cannot create on their own. They  have to have our goodwill and co–operation as much as we require  theirs. Otherwise they would not have brought us into being in the first  place. 

Humankind is by no means a cosmic error or an accident, because there is  no such thing anywhere. We and our world were created for a specific  purpose. There is a special place for every one of us in God’s great  plan for the whole of Creation. Everything has its allocated place in it  and role to play, individually and collectively. The Great Architect’s  design for us and our world provides that, with the passing of time and  in the course of many lifetimes, every human being slowly but surely  evolves into a healer and bringer of light. Divine wisdom, truth and  understanding are light and ignorance of it is darkness. 

We are all taking part in earthly life to eventually find enlightenment  in the form of an ever growing understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth and the higher and holy destiny that is in store for every human  being. Whatever we find first for ourselves is meant to be shared with  those around us. All of us are required to eventually contribute to our  race’s spiritual rebirth into the conscious awareness of God’s true  nature and our own. This new understanding brings with it the renewal of  hope, faith and trust in the fundamental goodness of the life that has  been given to every one of us and also our world. We ourselves have to  bring this about, hand in hand with God and the Angels. 

No large hand will be reaching down from the Heavens to take us by the  scruff of our necks and shake us whilst a mighty voice roars: ‘You will  stop this nonsense!’ God does not work like that. Even though many have  difficulties coming to terms with this, everything in the whole of  Creation is of God and was created by God. The purpose of evolution  always has been and forever will continue to be moving away from what  appears to us earthlings as ugly and evil, but in truth is nothing but  the lower and unevolved aspects of life, into ever more perfect higher  and eventually highest manifestations where nothing but beauty and love  rule supreme. This kind of love is subtle and kind, gentle and loving.  It does not command but coaxes and cajoles its human children of the  Earth along and allows each one of us the freedom to make our own  decisions and coming to our own conclusions. 

Every last one of us earthlings is ultimately striving to bring forth  from deep within their own being the highest and noblest characteristics  of their Divine nature. At least in seedform they are present in  everybody. It’s just that for a long time they are waiting in the  background of our consciousness before they can be developed and brought  to full enfoldment. The reason why we have ever taken part in earthly  life and why we are still here is learning to love God’s way, ourselves,  each other, the whole of humankind, our world and all others that exist  on the higher and highest levels of life, even though they are  invisible to earthly eyes. This means living and responding to any kind  of situation like a true spiritual Master and Christed one, in kind and  loving, tolerant and patient, forgiving and understanding ways, as  demonstrated by the legend of the Master Jesus. This love refuses to sit  in judgement and forgives all because it understands all, especially  why things ever happened in earthly life and why it is necessary to this  day.

God’s love has nothing in common with soppy emotions. It is the  boundless kind and gentle, loving and caring, infinitely farseeing  wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life that has the highest good  and greatest joy of the whole of Creations at heart. Naturally, this  includes every one of its earthly children, all of humankind and also  our world. This love is so generous that it allows everybody the freedom  of learning from our own mistakes. And that applies collectively as  much as to groups, organisations and nations as well as every individual  within them. 

Through the mistakes we make in the course of many earthly lifetimes,  each through their own experiences slowly but surely grows in wisdom and  understanding. Always in search of consciousness expanding knowledge,  through what comes to us as we travel on the road of our evolutionary  pathway, slowly but surely we grow ever more Heaven-tall and God-like.  The final aim of every human being’s earthly education is to achieve  spiritual Mastership and evolve into a Christed one in our own right.  When our development has reached this  point, the school of Earth has  nothing left to teach us. Emanating the right vibrations at the natural  end of our final earthly sojourn, enables us to continue our  explorations of life on the next higher level, another one of the many  stepping stone that eventually allows all of us entry into the Highest  echelons.

The planet Saturn represents the stern and undeviating schoolmaster  aspect of our Divine parents. In due course it demands complete  self-control and self-mastery from even the last and slowest one of  their human children of the Earth. It stands to reason that otherwise it  would not be safe to let young and unevolved spirit/souls loose onto  those heights. For anyone who is willing to learn from the mistakes of  the past, the time has come to express our appreciation and gratitude  for the kind of love that has brought us and our world into being and is  giving us the school of earthly life for learning and growing.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’
•    ‘Being A Channel Of Light’
•    ‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’
•    ‘Saturn’s Coldness’
•    ‘Saturn – Gatekeeper Of The New Age’
​ 
From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_* To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-One
​What Can We Do? *_

_*




*_​If you are able and willing to do  something constructive about the present state of our world and its  environmental issues in particular, how about sharing this part of my  jottings with as many as possible, in preference to merely complaining  about the problems that are facing us? When it comes to creating a  better and more peaceful world for everything that shares Mother Earth  with us, it’s impossible to do this on our own. Whatever has happened  here and will do so in the future, God and the Angels needed us as much  as we require their help. That will forever continue and as young Gods  in the making and co-creators with them, we are constantly in the  process of creating something, when in truth they are bringing it into  being through us. 

Whatever it is that we earthlings desire with all our heart, that’s what  they give us. And if it’s peace we wish for our world, everybody has to  do their share of creating it. Alas, it takes a long time before we  realise that the Divine justice is perfect to such a degree that it is  hard to imagine in our present existence. Unlike the earthly system  God’s Universal one is based on laws that decree that everything any one  of us send into our world in thoughts, words and deeds in the fullness  of time has to return to us and that with ever increasing strength.

An essential part of God’s dual nature and our own is the existence of  two streams of consciousness, a positive and constructive one as well as  a negative and destructive one. Every human thought, word and deed  flows into and feeds either one or the other. And nothing in the whole  of Creation happens per chance or is an accident, but does so for the  wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the nature and value of  concepts and things. As this applies to suffering as much as anything  else, the persecutors of one lifetime in due course are going to find  themselves in the role of the persecuted. 

The knowledge of such things enables us to consciously begin to steer  our own destiny and that of our whole world into the direction that is  right for our individual and collective evolutionary pathway. This is  how the good gradually absorbs ever more of that which still is bad and  ugly in our world into itself and transforms it into something that is  good, right and beautiful. 

Without exception, old and experienced spirit/souls in the course of at  least one of their past earthly lifetimes, maybe several, are guilty of  thoughtlessly inflicting suffering and pain upon the animal, vegetable  and mineral kingdoms of our planet. Do not despair because like every  cloud this one has a silver lining! Every bit of it has been a necessary  and valuable contribution because individually and collectively these  developments have taken us constantly forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. And whatever still has to come about in our  world, bear in mind that nothing in the whole of Creation ever happens  without the help and will of God and the Angels or is beyond their  reach. 

Let’s not forget that the wise higher purpose of every mistake that is  made along our individual and collective evolutionary pathway is that we  should learn from it and do better. The time has come to remind  ourselves that the lower earthly selves of the human race have evolved  through the animal kingdom. We belong to it and in truth the animals are  our siblings. Therefore, they have the right to be loved, cared for and  protected against the behaviour of the young and inexperienced  earthlings in our midst. How much more will it take to attract  humankind’s attention to the animal’s plight? Is it really necessary  that large parts of both the human and animal population are wiped out  by a genuine epidemic of mammoth proportions that leads to a mass exodus  from the physical world into the spirit realm? An outbreak that is very  different from the artificially hyped up ones mentioned in this part of  my jottings. Or is there something that you and I can contribute to  avoiding that kind of disaster?

The time for positive and constructive actions is now for those who do  not want that the Universal Forces, through the animal kingdom, in the  end has no option but sending our world a major catastrophe of this  nature as a final warning that the animals have suffered long and hard  enough at the hands of humankind. Unless we come to our senses and find  spiritually acceptable ways of feeding our world, a major environmental  disaster is bound to come about to teach us an extremely necessary and  therefore valuable lesson. Aspiring healers and bringers of light can  make a valuable contribution by spreading the word that this scenario is  avoidable through ever more of us behaving in responsible ways towards  every one of our planet’s kingdoms.

We are not in this life to act as scare-mongers or panic-makers. Far too  many are doing that already and our task is showing that in the long  run this approach is not meant to work. We are here to quietly speak our  truth and to share the knowledge that is coming our way, so that God  and the Angels can work through us and raise the consciousness of our  whole race. Those who are still unaware of God’s true nature and their  own, as well as their responsibility for the wellbeing of our planet and  everything that shares it with us, also have the right to find out what  is at stake and the spiritual realities behind humankind’s earthly  existence.

As soon as we surrender the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature  to our highest God or Christ Self and through this show our willingness  to work with God and the Angels by following their intuitively received  instructions, they are going to bring those who are good and ready for  what we have to give. May the inspiration of the Highest realms flow  through ever more of us and may the right words always come, so that  with their help and direction healing and peace can ever more establish  themselves in us and our world. May every heart and soul be touched and  opened to the plight of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, especially to  that of the whole animal kingdom and the birds. 

May God and the Angels show us how to lift the whole planet and all its  creatures into the radiance of the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun  and light of all lights, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. May It work through us and support us in our  efforts at blessing and healing our world. And may Its blessings always  be with each and every one of Its beloved children of the Earth. 

Every one of us has the birthright to discover that all that to this day  appears to be ugly, nasty and unacceptable in our world also has a  right to be here. It is merely a crude and unevolved manifestation that  is waiting to be transformed into something pleasant and harmonious,  beautiful and peaceful. In particular this applies to human  characteristics. In their own sweet time, this is sure to happen to  every human being, in God’s time and not ours. 

Can you imagine our Creator’s pleasure about the improvements that  humankind’s more positive and constructive thinking and behaviour  patterns that at all times have been taking place in our ever changing  world? And can you picture the joy on the Highest levels of life, that  our whole world at last with ever increasing strength is responding to  and working with the vibrations of love and truth that for some time by  now have been flowing from there into us and our world? 

Because ever more human hearts are opening like flowers, the most  powerful healing miracle of all times is happening in our world. The  owners of these hearts are reaching out to the Sun beyond the Sun and  connecting with the Source’s eternal flame of wisdom and truth that has  the power of absorbing all negativity, pain and suffering of our world  into Itself. In Its temple of healing these energies are uplifted and  transmuted into blessing and healing ones for the whole of Creation.  They are flowing to wherever they are needed and in particular when they  are requested by someone. 

And that’s how every human being will eventually be doing their share of  acting as channels through which the love and God and the Angels can  flow ever more powerfully into everything that is in our world and for  the blessing and healing of all life.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•    ‘On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Restoring Our World’s Balance’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Two
*_
_*Vaccinations Against Bird And Swine Flu?
*_
_*




*_
​In  reply to my reflections on the outbreak of the Bird Flu several years  ago, one of my American friends wrote: ‘Here it is again, the constant  cause and effect. Whatever humankind does will always reflect itself in  the animals, sea life, soil and even the atmosphere. And as we know by  now, everything we do on this planet does not only affect them but also  the whole of Creation. There are always good people fighting bureaucracy  to dispose of our waste in better ways and it’s up to us to send them  our love and pray that God and the Angels will give them the strength to  do their best.

‘I share your view that this bird flu thing,  going by what we are finding out about it, is nothing but a ploy to sell  the stockpiles of the ineffective serums he pharmaceutical companies  have developed and massively invested in. Everything that has been  written by doctors and others who know about such things tell us that  the serums could even give us the flu and that not necessarily of the  bird flu, i.e. infecting us. It’s interesting that the patent for the  serums is held by our own ‘Rumsfield’! Hmmm. . .’

Donald Henry  Rumsfeld is a former politician of the USA. My American friend’s  comments open up yet another perspective of the bird flu outbreak. The  points made do by no means invalidate the contents of the message from  Mother Earth, through the animal kingdom and the urgency of its cry for  help for our bird population in particular. The bird flu to me  undoubtedly is all of that! Intuitively, I sense that their cry by now  has risen to a high pitched scream.

I believe that, unless we  finally get our act together and our whole world co-operates in an  almighty effort of bringing relief to all parts of the animal kingdom,  some kind of a natural disaster in the form of a disease that threatens  to wipe out humankind’s earthly existence may indeed come our way. As  nothing happens outside the will of God and the Angels and is beyond  their reach, if we fail to pay sufficient attention to finding better  ways of treating our animal siblings, one of these days we could be  taught a lesson of such severity that it will never be forgotten. Should  that ever become necessary no serum will be developed for protecting  us. Where does anyone think the ideas for this type of work, as well as  any other human endeavours, have their origin other than in God and the  Angels in their role of executors of God’s plan for the evolutionary  development of our race?

‘Thy power throughout the Universe  displayed!’ Issues like these to me are just as awesome displays of the  power of God and the Angels as standing before and admiring the  magnificence of the created world in a glorious sunrise and sunset, the  majesty of a mountain range, a mighty river, a roaring waterfall or the  splendour of natural spectacles like thunderstorms. Considering who  alone has the power to create any of these things, in spite of or maybe  because of the things that have ever happened in our world, there is  even more reason for thinking and feeling: ‘How great Thou art!

This  part of my jottings is of an intuitive nature, just the same as all  others. And there is no doubt in my mind that my friend’s response was  also prompted by God and the Angels. After all, their way of working and  speaking to our world has always been through human beings who acted as  their channel. The fact that La Roche claim to have developed an  effective serum against bird flu that is nothing of the kind, in itself  is sufficient proof to me that this matter – like everything else –  rests safely in the hands of the Highest Forces of life, and that Mother  Earth and all her kingdoms, including every one of us are equally  loved, treasured and therefore protected by them.

I believe that  any cry for help from the animal kingdom represents a very real and  serious warning. Ignoring any of their signals would be extremely  short-sighted and nothing short of sticking our heads into the sand  ostrich fashion. Hoping that the issues will all go away on their own,  ever means living in a fool’s paradise. To me, the notes about the dud  serum are adding to the sound of the alarm bells that keep on ringing  with increasing clarity in the consciousness of humankind. Nothing can  take away from the significance of the pleas received on behalf of the  animal kingdom.

Serums against the common flu have been available  for many years by now. I suspected for a long time that they are  ineffective and that for some of us they could even be harmful. That is  why I do not take part in the usual vaccinations recommended by the  medical profession at the beginning of every winter, even though it  would cost me nothing. However, to find out for myself what it was all  about, I had a go one year. It did not feel at all right to have  something of this nature forced into my body. I never repeated the  experience because my inner guidance at the time gave me the message:  ‘This is not for you!’ It was comforting to read my friend’s notes that  confirmed my thoughts about them.

It will be interesting to watch  whether the pharmaceutical industry’s latest attempt of getting rid of  the serum mountains for which nobody around our world has any use is  going to fizzle out, the same as on the previous three occasions. It’s  up to people like you and me, as aspiring healers and bringers of light,  to broadcast the knowledge that is coming our way as much as possible.  And that’s indeed how many small people, in many small places, doing  many small things in their daily lives, hand in hand with God and the  Angels, have the power of changing our planet into a kinder and more  loving, less commercially orientated and money grabbing, peaceful place  for everything that shares it with us.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Three​*_ 
_*The Ebola Outbreak*_







​This chapter was released October 2014  when the Sun was in Libra, the sign of the peacemaker, and the Moon in  Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac. What better time for  sharing this could there have been? And what do you personally make of  the scaremongering that initially surrounded our world’s latest health  threat in which the mass media once again were working very hard to  increase the amount of negativity and fear that already existed in our  world? Like me, were you getting an ever stronger feeling of déjà-vu  when you followed the news about the unfolding of yet another sad and  painful episode in humankind’s development? Did the thought occur to you  that frequently came to me that all of this could be a re-run of the  Bird flu and the Swine flu epidemics during the years 2003 and 2009  respectively?

After the above mentioned failed attempts, it would not have surprised  me at all if one of these days the pharmaceutical industry were to  present our astonished world with the news that a new kind of ‘wonder  drug’ had been developed by them. How would the mass of people react if  three billion shots of it in vaccine form magically appeared and was  immediately made available to the governments of the Western world at –  let’s say – fifty Pounds/Dollars/Euros a shot? And what if, several  months after the outbreak had died down quite naturally, as surely it  would do, someone came forth to reveal that the ‘new’ vaccine had been  as useless as the ones against the Bird and Swine Flu in the end turned  out to be? It did not take long until voices of doubt about the Ebola  outbreak came to the fore. The latest one I found in February 2020  whilst updating this part of my writings was: 

•    ‘Doubts About The Ebola Outbreak’
​My contribution to this kind of  scaremongering is ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’. Please follow the link at the  end of this chapter.  Reading my reflections on the Bird flu, the Swine  flu scare and also the Ebola health scare I hope it will help you find a  better understanding of what is at stake. I believe that attempts of  any new ones will also  fail as ever more of us are becoming so well  informed that they can no longer be taken in by anyone or anything. For  as long as their knowledge is based on sources that genuinely have the  mental and spiritual wellbeing of humankind and our world at heart this  is bound to happen. And that alone can bring the peace of mind that is  the foundation of true and lasting physical wellbeing and happiness for  all of us.

I trust that what is before you now will help you to make up your own  mind whether you wish to buy into further panic-making that so obviously  is being carefully built up, step by step. When we refuse to react in  the manner the pharmaceutical industry hopes us to do, we empower  ourselves. So, let us show our faith in God and the Angels and ask them  to give us the strength and courage not to join the negative thought  stream that endangers the wellbeing of our whole world and all its  inhabitants. Let’s ask them to show us ways of counteracting the  negativity of the mass media and those who are pulling their strings  behind the scenes and help us to absorb all of it into the positive and  constructive stream into which our thoughts and feelings of faith, trust  and hope in their loving care are flowing. 

And now, I would like to share with you the essence of a teaching from  the White Eagle group of guides with the heading ‘Seeking Serenity’. I  came across it in the Lodge’s Stella Polaris when I was in the middle of  writing this chapter about the Ebola outbreak six years ago. ‘Do not  allow yourselves to dwell in darkness and fear, discord and disharmony.  Do not dwell unnecessarily on your planet’s present physical condition  and problems. And do not allow negative thinking patterns to limit you  and your existence on all its levels, but ensure that the life-force of  the Highest flows into you and ever more fills every cell and atom of  your whole being with the blessing and healing power and strength of Its  light. 

‘Individually and collectively, negative and destructive thoughts limit  your march forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.  Good, kind and loving thoughts increase the flow of the positive and  constructive stream and through this speed it up. It is also  strengthened by attuning your thoughts and your whole being ever more to  the frequency of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole  of Creation, the Christ Star. Thought is a living thing and its  effectiveness can furthermore be increased through prayers, meditations  and quiet reflections that show your trust and faith in your Creator’s  wisdom and love.

‘The Christ Star is the great white light at the top of the spiritual  mountain. It is the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above you  whose radiance consists of all colours of the rainbow. Each one of them  represents a different healing ray. The radiance of the Christ Star’s  light is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation in whom these  colours are focused and working as one. Through it every aspect of life  anywhere in the whole of Creation is given, nurtured and sustained as  well as healed whenever the need for it arises. All of you need to learn  how to tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into  this energy, so you can be used as channels for the blessing and healing  of your whole world.

‘The two streams of thought or consciousness are an essential part of  God’s duality and also your own. In every one of you they manifest  themselves as yin and yang, female and male, darkness and light, black  and white with all shades of grey in between, positive and negative,  lower earthly self and higher God or Christ nature. The legend of the  Master Jesus life represents the latter.  At any given moment each one  of you is allowed the freedom to choose which thought stream you wish to  join. Becoming aware of this enables you to consciously decide whether  to strengthen the negative thoughts of scaremongering and panic-making  or the positive ones of declaring your faith and trust in our Creator’s  wisdom and love, the goodness of the life you have been given and of  His/Her great plan of life. 

‘Unconsciously, you have always been feeding into one of the streams or  the other. But the deeper you enter into the Age of Aquarius, the age of  truth and honesty, the more you will feel the need to make conscious  choices that empower you to take charge of your life and destiny. Up  into the Heavens, that which is good, right and beautiful, or down into  Hades, that which to this day is dark, evil and destructive, the choice  is entirely yours. You not only have the right but also the duty to  choose and please bear in mind that not making a decision is also a  choice.’

As far as the pharmaceutical industry is concerned, it’s up to each and  every one of us whether any of their attempts at artificially creating  mass hysterias that contribute to the suffering of large parts of our  world will ever be successful. Let’s join hearts and hands with God and  the Angels in prayer and form a ring of love and protection around  Mother Earth and all her children, and do what we can to ensure it  cannot come to pass. ‘More power to the people,’ I say and hope that you  will join the ranks and files of those who refuse to be led by their  noses and forced to run with the herd. If so, please share this message  with as many as possible. But as always, first pay attention and listen  to your inner guidance to find out whether it confirms that what is  before you now is the truth.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘Loaves And Fishes’
•    ‘The Wedding At Cana’
•    ‘Walking On Water’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Disasters’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Four

*_​ _*Change Our World

*_​ 





​ If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Five
*
_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point.

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature.

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide.

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones.

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the  most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and  easy to live in.

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t be your place to  forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

​ From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Six
*
_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of three items from ‘There shall be Light!’  Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life  that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the  outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself.  You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are  yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within.  So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a  deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of  you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise  yourself by your reflection.

‘Never forget that each one of you  has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and  painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion  and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to  pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take  all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather  than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever  think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to  simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror  honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the  law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The  whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive  counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the  passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself  and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and  omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it  hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power.  Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from  there.

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your  world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life.  All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your  Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has  to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal  intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when  creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour,  be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal  relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well  as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start  with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your  way up to beauty and perfection.

‘Everything that to this day  leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower  earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and  destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s  mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and  collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes  everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something  good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts,  words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent  into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole  being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the  karmic debts that were incurred earlier.

‘By the time you have  recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of  suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your  heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in  distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their  talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing.  Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those  who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway  is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most  beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering,  struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These  people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life  that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.  Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’

‘With  the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ  Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower  earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world.

‘Those who view evil  from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties  recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this  day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked  this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well.  That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must  travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life  by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards  absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and  truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these  days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and  who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good  or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the  Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from  their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love  those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them.  Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of  all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over  the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with  the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless  service.

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves,  wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon  others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no  thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to  bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness.  They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless  giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Twenty-Seven*
​ 
_*A Beam of Starligh*_t

A message from the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
in the whole of Creation






​All  things are possible when, guided and protected by God and the Angels,  we are working with the light of the Christ Star. To counteract the  spreading of fear and anxiety across our world, let’s join hearts and  hands under the Star and pray: May the light of God’s wisdom and truth  illuminate the hearts and souls of the scaremongers and panic-makers of  our world. May the Divine spark in them come alive so that they too wake  up to the knowledge of God’s true nature and their own, helping them to  become aware of the responsibilities every human being has towards  their own development, the whole of humankind and our world.

The  White Eagle group of spirit guides tells us: ‘We see the Christ Star’s  light shining beyond the clouds and we bring you our message of hope.  Peace be with you. All is well and all will be well. Have no fear and  rest quietly. Put your trust into the hands of God and the Angels and go  forwards with courage. And now affirm:
I believe in the power of God’s light.
I trust that God’s great plan for all life is perfect
and that the blessing and healing power
of the Christ Star keeps on flowing to
wherever it is needed in our world.

Quietly repeat to yourself whenever a negative thought enters your mind:

I see the Christ Star’s light deeply penetrating and healing
every one of us and all lifeforms that share our world.
I have no fear because I trust God and the Angels
to direct the blessing and healing power of this light
until the last remnants of that which is dark and evil
in our world has been uplifted and transmuted
into something that is good, right and beautiful.

​Tuning  the receiver/transmitter stations of our minds into the wavelength of  the Christ Star focuses our thoughts. This helps our minds to remain  steady, calm and balanced, our hearts and souls to reflect the light of  the Heavens and no longer the darkness of the Earth. Through this the  light of the Christ Spirit fills our whole being ever more.

Knowing  that under the Christ Star all life is one, with hope, faith and trust  in our hearts, all together let’s move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. For as long as we are doing our best for  the blessing and healing of our world, we can be sure that God and the  Angels will be happy to do the rest – in God’s time, not ours.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Helping to beat the corona virus, some factual stuff in one chapter.

Bacteria and virus are two very different things. Bacteria are huge compared to a virus and are actually a living organism. A virus is little more than an incomplete strand of DNA, some can actually be crystallised out as a chemical, and the way they work is to enter a living cell and combine with the DNA in the cell. This changes the function of the cell from what it was doing before and causes it to simply start making more virus until it self destructs.

Not all bacteria are 'bad', the vast majority don't interact with humans at all, for example there are some that live in streams in iron ore districts that get their energy by oxidising the iron in the stream into 'rust'. Of those that do interact with us there are a lot that are actually good for us, for example helping to break down food in the gut, this is why you can get an upset stomach from antibiotics, they kill the good bacteria as well as the bad. This can be a problem with hand gels and sanitisers, they rely on alcohol to kill the bacteria and that kills them all. There are bacteria on the surface of the skin that protect you in various ways, unfortunately they do not regenerate at the same rate as the 'bad' bacteria. People who use hand gel rather than washing their hands often develop colonies of bacteria on their hands that are really harmful when the bacteria start to return. This does not seem to happen when you wash with soap and water, the 'good guys' return first.

There are lots of videos going about at the moment showing how to wash your hands effectively, okay, a bit of soap on the palms and running them under the tap is better than nothing, but it doesn't really hack it if you are trying to avoid diseases. Virus can be spread by droplets in the air when people cough and sneeze, but it is much more likely that you will pick them up off things like hand rails and door handles, bacteria are less likely to survive if they dry out. Of course having got on your hands they then need to get inside your body to do any damage, keep your hands away from your face; eyes, nose and mouth will all serve as entry points and once you start to notice it is amazing how often we lean our face on our hand, or scratch an eyebrow. Don't even get me started about picking your teeth and nose, or biting your nails.

The other thing people are going for besides hand sanitiser is masks. Like I said earlier, virus are really tiny, small enough that most masks simply won't work against them. The other thing is that if it does trap the nasties you are quite likely to release them when you take the mask off, that should be done with thought and care.

Transmission rates are crucial. Some of the earlier nasties that have emerged have, like swine flu, transmitted at a slow enough rate that we have been able to develop vaccines in time to stop them dead, once an infected person is passing the disease on to less than one other on average it will die out, and with vaccination there are simply not enough vulnerable people for it to survive. The transmission rates with the coronavirus seem to be quite high, and it is takes time to develop a vaccine, so unfortunately it seems likely to 'go viral' before we give enough people immunity to stop it. Doing what you can to stop the transmission in the meantime is going to be very helpful therefore.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Message Of The Birds 
*_
​ 




​ Birds are the representatives of the Air  element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring  us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed  fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings  of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and  gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is  therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into  the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be  received there, for thoughts are living things. 

In the right hands, i.e. God’s, thoughts can and do create and destroy  whole worlds and everything within them. As godlike creatures and young  Gods in the making we too shall be capable of this, in the fullness of  time. Meanwhile, we have been placed on the Earth so that we may learn  how to master and take good care of our thought processes. It is up to  each one of us individually to ensure that nothing harmful and unwanted  for ourselves as well as our world is created by our thinking patterns.

As animal totems birds can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge.  Air being the most ethereal of elements, the creatures inhabiting it are  sent to help us find a new understanding of the hidden aspects of life  that would otherwise remain invisible and hidden from our view. Closest  to the Heavens, birds are our best allies when it comes to transmitting  our hopes and aspirations to the Angels on the highest levels of  existence. Birds represent physical and mental strength and sovereignty.  Very important traits, particularly during times of transition in our  lives and when it is necessary to get used to new surroundings. 

I do not believe that any bird possesses some kind of power of its own.  But all of them act as messengers from the world of light. Naturally,  this does not mean anything to people who are as yet unaware of the  existence of other dimensions of life, where wise ones are busy helping  and guiding those on the Earth plane. For those who have woken up to the  presence of such levels of life, whenever birds catch their special  attention, they know that the creatures are sent to encourage and  strengthen us. They appear to boost our confidence and remind us that  the highest powers are forever with us and watching over us, guiding and  protecting every moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their  appearance is always some kind of a positive signal from the Highest. It  is for us to decipher what it may mean.

On the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life – one of whose symbols is a white eagle –, and hand in hand  with the Angels it is our task, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, to  lift our whole world high above the astral plane into the temple of  healing in the heartmind of God, so that all its life and lifeforms may  be cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
​ 
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Bird Of Paradise 
*_
​ 




​ Bird spirits as animals totems can  assist humankind in matters of acquiring higher knowledge and wisdom.  They are symbols of strength, freedom and unity with all fellow  creatures. When the bird of paradise enters our field of vision it may  appear as a metaphor for someone who has extravagant and elaborate  thoughts. It can also be an indication of lightness, closeness to God  and the removal from worldly concerns.

When you admire something like the beautiful display of the bird of  paradise and watch his far less colourful mate inspecting him, do you  ever ask yourself: ‘Why is it that nature adorns so many male birds with  colourful plumages and the ability to sing and dance, while the female  of the same species has to make do with dowdy brown feathers and remains  mousy and quiet in the background? The answer is a very simple one.  Because new life cannot be created through the males of any species of  our world, to enable them to take part in ensuring the survival of their  species, all males of breeding age are overcome by an urge to attract a  female to themselves. 

As part of the Great Mother of Life, in all animals the female alone  possesses the wisdom, i.e. instinctive knowledge of who is the right  mating partner for her. This ensures that the best possible offspring  are produced and the evolution of each species progresses as it should.  The Father is the Great Designer and Architect of all life. He makes it  up in many different ways to the males that they have  to play second  fiddle to the star attraction of the magnificent spectacle of  procreation that truly is the greatest show on Earth.

As a demonstration that the males are loved no less than their partners,  in most bird species they have been endowed with flamboyant plumage.  Furthermore they are equipped with a special ability to strut show off  and strut their stuff to impress, court and woo the lady of their dreams  with their singing and in some cases dancing. Whenever an opportunity  for it arises, this allows the males to practise their art  whole-heartedly by serenading and displaying themselves to the females  in all their splendour. Some of this typical male behaviour can be  observed in all species – including the human one. 

As the female is the one through whom life is created and she is its  main nurturer and protector, she has no need for any kind of special  costumes and showmanship. Her requirements are quite the opposite to  those of the male. To make it as difficult as possible for potential  predators to find and devour her and her young, she is wisely clothed in  feathers of a kind that permit her to virtually disappear in the  undergrowth. Because of her camouflage clothing, whenever danger  threatens she can hide herself and her brood by covering them with her  wings. How wise and how great Thou art!

Recommended Viewing:
•    The Bird of Paradise 

​ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
* * *
​ 


​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise
*_






​Even  the slowest small earthly self eventually reaches the evolutionary  point when it awakens into its true nature and begins to take peeks at  the higher esoteric meanings hidden behind the surface words of the  religions of our world. One of the finest examples of this is the Jesus  tale. What a surprise it will be for such people when they discover that  they have been following a legend and not a story that is based on  historical facts. It is as if a light had been switched on inside when  the tale is viewed from the right angle. Every aspect of it suddenly  makes a great deal of sense.

For any earthling awakenings of this  nature can only come about when the time is right, i.e. when our  energies are changing so that our superconscious faculties come into a  closer alignment with the Universal forces. The Divine spark within us  then commences to stir from its sleeping beauty slumbers and one small  step after another the spiritual aspect of our nature begins to open up  and unfold. For example, this is the case when the Midheaven of our  birthchart by progression moves into Sagittarius, or on the occasions  when our progressed Moon moves through this sign or the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign. This is the time when people, who never  were interested in religions before, have been known to wander off into  the setting Sun with missionary zeal and a Bible tucked under their arm.  Whichever way the Sagittarian energies express themselves in our life  during that development, the religious/spiritual side of our nature  gradually moves into the foreground of our consciousness and we become  interested in things connected with the religious and philosophical  aspects of life.

If up to that point we were a person who took  the Christian teachings literally, we may now start wondering about the  strangeness of our necromantic religion and begin to ask ourselves  questions like: ‘How did it ever come about that I fell for a belief  that worships a dead man hanging on a cross? When taken literally that  is a graven image, if ever there was one. What a surprise when one looks  at it from an esoteric point of view and it turns into a symbol of  release from the bondage to earthly life. What was it I once found in  the macabre literalist version of this religion when it has at its most  holy centre a strange ritual with cannibalistic undertones of eating the  flesh and drinking the blood of its God – who never existed? Why did it  never occur to me earlier how reminiscent all these things are of  ancient and long forgotten, prehistoric religions with their pagan  ceremonies, when human sacrifices were the order of the day?’

‘In  these cultures and civilisations undoubtedly Christianity has its  roots, the same as all other religions – none of them appeared out of  nowhere. In orderly procession each new religion grew from those that  came before. Is that why echoes are stirring in my soul memories of life  in prehistoric societies and the rituals we performed around the Gods  we worshipped in those lifetimes a long, long time ago? How could I ever  have been taken in by such things in this day and age? Now that ever  more of the scales are peeled from my eyes, I cannot help coming to the  conclusion that the bloodcurdling details of the tale must have been  added to make the story more credible, as if it were indeed about  historical facts rather than a storyteller’s flights of fantasy.’

As  our perception and with it our inner vision gradually opens to the  higher realities of life, it is no longer hard to understand that the  story of the Master Jesus’ life all along has been intended as a parable  that describes the earthly self’s evolutionary spiritual journey. The  Jesus story consists of parables. The tale of Christ child’s birth  describes the moment of every earthly self’s awakening into the  awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The allegories continue up  to the time when our earthly self is dying on the cross of earthly life,  to which we ourselves once nailed it. This enables our Christ nature to  ascend to the Heavens. This means that although we are still taking  part in Earth life, we have moved onto a higher level of consciousness  and can now serve the higher and highest levels of life as their channel  for bringing the Divine wisdom and truth onto the Earth plane.

Wise  ones, who have learnt to gaze beyond the ends of their noses, do not  find it difficult to recognise that every one of the myths and legends  of our world have always tried to bring our race closer to the awakening  of who and what we truly are. In this form the Goddess’s love and  wisdom – as much of it as we could understand at any given time – have  never stopped flowing into each individual soul and that of our world  from the highest level of life. Even though the awareness of Her  presence was taken from us during the patriarchy, the Angels of the  Christ circle continued to serve Her.

Every one of the tales they  brought throughout the ages contained esoteric messages that in the end  would reawaken even the last human soul in earthly life to the fact  that all of us are sparks of the Divine. At the moment of our release  from the heartmind of God this spark is placed in our heart as a tiny  glint of light. But it takes many lifetimes in physicality before it  begins to stir into life and the Christ love awakens in us and our very  own Christ child is born. To help it grow into a strong and healthy  adult, all we have to do is live in keeping with our real nature, so  that as the days go by we become ever more kind and loving,  compassionate and tolerant, patient and forgiving towards all we meet.

But  let’s return to the Jesus legend for another moment. I believe that  from the moment it came into being it has been trying to tell us that,  when the time was right – in God’s time, not ours – the man named Jesus,  said to be the Father’s only born, who once walked in our midst in  earthly life, would reappear for a second time in our world. He would  then keep his promise, but only for those who believed in him and  followed him and no-one else. All who refused to do so would forever  have to fry in the fires of hell and damnation.

Isn’t it obvious  from these words alone that, when taken literally, they could never have  been spoken by a God who loves the whole of humankind and before whom  we are all equal? Such things are clearly the produce of a church in  pursuit of power, empire building and material gains, conceived and  written as a tool for manipulating the mass of people into providing  these things. The chosen name of catholic, i.e. universal, shows that  the story was presented by the people running this organisation were  dreaming of one day ruling the whole of our world.

The Divinity  of the Christ Spirit deals with us and our world far more magnanimously,  kind and loving. In the realities of spirit, our true nature and home,  none shall ever be forgotten or left behind. Irrespective of who, what  or where we presently are, at all times we are in the process of walking  the pathway up the spiritual mountain, which eventually leads all of us  back into the oneness with God. Every human soul does this in its own  way and at its own pace gets to the top of the mountain in the fullness  of time. Each goes the same way because there is nowhere else for anyone  to go. And by coming alive in all human hearts and souls, the Divine  spark in the end saves and redeems every one of us and that without  exception.

As you can see for yourself now, the pledge that Jesus  can and will save and redeem those who believe in him was an empty one,  for the simple reason that he never existed. The esoteric promise  behind the legend’s words, however, is being fulfilled and that in rich  measure and in the simplest possible way. It is firmly and safely  grounded in the realities of our eternal relationship between the small  earthly self and its Divine counterpart, our Highest or God Self, the  Christ Spirit, in whom we are all one. In earthly life we are quite  capable of tying ourselves into knots over just about anything.  Spiritually however everything is simplicity itself. Simplicity is a  great gift, maybe the greatest one of all, that God and the Angels can  bestow upon us.

It reveals itself in the fact that our salvation  and redemption is not going to take place in some nebulous future and a  far distant mystical location. It is happening right here and now in  earthly life and that hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, friends  and helpers in the world of light. All we have to do is ask and they are  only too happy to show us how to go about this task. Isn’t it  astonishing that after all the pledge has by no means been an empty one?  That through the Christ Spirit coming alive – in each one of us  individually and collectively in our world – it is being fulfilled in a  very different and much more beautiful manner from what anyone could  have imagined in the days of yore when the promise was made?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Where Do Our Religions Come From?’
•    ‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’  
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sharing Your Gifts
*_
_*




*_
​The  ultimate purpose of every human being’s earthly lifetimes is learning  to love the Divine way. This means totally and unconditionally loving  everybody and all lifeforms, without prejudice. As soon as you grasp  this, you realise that this kind of loving is not mere a feeling for a  person or a group of people, not even for the whole of humankind and its  world but for the whole of Creation and everything that exists within  it. This recognition awakes in you a slowly increasing need to do what  you can to lessen humankind’s suffering and make a contribution towards  putting an end to it for the entire planet. With the passing of time it  dawned on you that all of it has its roots in the lack of knowledge and  understanding of the spiritual background of your earthly existence and  that therefore all suffering is basically unnecessary.

Intuitively  inspired by the Angels and Me, you then start using your special gifts,  which have taken you many lifetimes to develop, to bring new hope,  faith and trust to humankind through a better comprehension of the high  and holy destiny that is in store for every human being, independent of  where presently may be on the spiral of their personal evolutionary  development. You set about doing giving of your best to explain to as  many as possible the pathway that leads to the fulfilment of this  destiny, so we can do the rest of helping those who are ready to find  your gift.

In the fullness of time, the endeavours of all human  beings are going to be part of loving for its own sake. Everything you  then do is carried out with love – walking and talking, eating and  breathing, thinking and studying, dreaming and sleeping. That’s how all  your organs, cells and faculties slowly start attuning themselves to the  will and wishes of the Great Father and the Great Mother’s sacred  wisdom and love. More and more you are at one with them. Gradually you  work is increasingly instilled with the power of the Highest to create  goodwill, healing and peace not only for your readers but for your whole  world. It is a permanent state of consciousness that fills your entire  being with the Divine energies and everything you do is a song that has a  sweet melody of its own, waiting to be share with as many as possible.

When  you are loving the Divine way, you no longer love people for this, that  or the other quality you perceive in them. You love them just because  they ARE. You will find that it is possible to love someone without  liking them or rather their behaviour and what they are doing. You not  condone them. Love that understands all, the way the Angels and I do,  and because of this love forgives and loves all. You too will have no  difficulties loving and forgiven people as soon as you have grasped that  sometimes they cannot help themselves because of the earthly lessons in  which they are presently taking part.

And because the Angels and  Masters on the highest levels of life love you and your world and want  you to assist your progress on the evolutionary spiral, they are  constantly providing fresh ideas for the communication technology that’s  available to you at any given time. They want you to share with those  around you what the pathway through your present lifetime has taught you  with as many people as possible. That’s how every human being  potentially has the power of decreasing the number of those who to this  day are struggling through their earthly existence blind and deaf to  their true spiritual nature. Helping them to see and hear are among the  miracles that the Angels and I are delighted to perform through you.

Bearing  in mind how much misery and suffering proselytising the false beliefs  of your world’s religions of the past once created, you will be glad to  hear that this is no longer desirable. Besides, modern communication  systems are rendering that kind of thing unnecessary. For as long as you  are doing your best to make full use of the talents that have been  bestowed upon you and willing to make them available free of charge  wherever someone is likely to be in need of them, the Angels and I will  intuitively guide you to such places and tell you how to go about it.

By  bringing your gifts to ever more of those who are ready to have their  feet washed, metaphorically speaking, you together with us will be  assisting them with moving forwards and upwards on their individual  healing journey. Steadily increasing viewing figures shall be your  reward and the signal that none of your efforts has been for nothing and  is appreciated. Most important of all, never forget that each time one  of you heals, the miracle is multiplied many times over because not only  your world but the whole of Creation is healing with you.

What a  long way you and your world have already come. Rest assured that there  is a great deal more in preparation and all of it, for those who go  about it the right way, good. And because every birthday is in truth the  end of a year and not its beginning, this also applies when another  year of your calendar has come to its end. This means that the New Year  2019 was really the beginning of the year 2020. Let’s take a look at  what numerology can reveal about what was then ahead of you. The 2 is  ruled by the Moon, the sign of Cancer and the Great Mother, the  mothering, caring and nurturing aspect of the Divine Trinity. And for  the whole of the year 2019 the Mother has been providing you with the  double strength of the civilising, balancing and harmonising influence  of Her energies of wisdom and love.

2019 has been a period in  which your world was ruled by the master vibration 22 and this is true  not only for that year but for the whole of the decade ahead. And  because 2 + 2 = 4 and the 4 is under the rulership of Aquarius, it will  also be much more strongly under the influence of the energies of the  Divine Waterbearer, the astrological symbol of Aquarius. In support of  humankind’s efforts, the civilising and peace-loving influence of the  feminine wisdom and love energies are going to become more prominent and  noticeable in both genders and that throughout the whole of the decade.  The strong presence of the Great Mother’s caring and nurturing energies  can be tapped into to assist you with improving and healing your  relationship first with yourself and then with those around you. From  there they can then be directed to flow into the welfare of your planet  and all lifeforms that are sharing it with you.

As the year 2020  is the beginning of 2021, the energies available to you for the year  ahead are going to be ruled by 2 + 2 +1 = 5. 2 = The Moon, ruler of  Cancer, the nurturing and caring sign of the zodiac that represents the  Great Mother’s love and wisdom. 1 = The Sun, ruler of Leo, representing  the Great Father’s will and power. 5 = Mercury, planetary ruler of  Gemini, the sign of your siblings and the world around you, as well as  Virgo, the teaching, healing and harvest sign of the zodiac. Its symbol  is the Virgin who holds a sheaf of corn in her arms. The energies of  this sign have the power of bringing the spiritual harvest down to the  Earth.

In Roman mythology Mercury was the winged messenger of the  Gods. He stole their sacred fire, i.e. their wisdom and knowledge and  brought it to the Earth to relieve the suffering of humankind and all  lifeforms that are sharing your planet. And that’s what Mercury is  waiting to help ever more of you to do. His efforts are supported by a  double dose of the Mother’s feminine love and wisdom, assisted by the  masculine will and power of the Father. Notice how He no longer  dominates the earthly scene but has moved quite naturally into the  background of what is happening.

Anyone who tunes into the  frequencies of the Angels and Me and whose intention is to unselfishly  work with our energies for the highest good and the greatest joy of your  whole world, together with us wields the power of bringing all of you  closer to the promised new golden age that lies within your reach now.  Avarice and greed will by then have gone from your world and everybody  merely takes what they need. The rest is left for those who are walking  behind and that’s why hunger and starvation will no longer be known.  Goodwill and peace, harmony and happiness will be the supreme ruler of  your world. Sickness and diseases will have been overcome because all  those taking part in earthly life have learnt how to heal themselves,  those around them and your world, assisted by the healing miracles that  could be performed by us through these people.

This is how the  cells and atoms of their physical bodies are gradually filling with so  much light that this their vehicle for getting around on Mother Earth  slowly but surely is becoming more ethereal. The vibrations of everyone  who turns to us to request our guidance and protection are speeding up.  As their bodies grow lighter and brighter, the same happens to your  planet. Bodies that are filled with light no longer need to perish, the  way they used to do in times gone by. And that’s how the notion of death  and the fear of it with the passing of time will fade away. You know  that the Universal laws rule life throughout the whole of Creation and  that whatever you send into your world and the rest of the Universe can  do nothing but return to you. It enables you to do only that which is  good, right and beautiful so that in due course nothing but more of the  same can come back. This knowledge will gradually free your race and  world from the fear of the future and the unknown.

My beloved  children of the Earth, as you will be able to see for yourself by now,  there really is no need for being downhearted. So be of good cheer! For  as long as you live in hope and with your whole being trust the blessing  and healing power of the Angels and Me, everything will be well and in  the end work out for the highest good and greatest joy of you and your  world. Because of the laws of love and evolution it cannot be any other  way.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Dreaming Of A World Without Fear’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *​


----------



## clark

Aquarius -- 

Are your lengthy posts examples of YOUR writing and are you inviting Discussion of YOUR belief structure?  Or is this thread, for you, a platform for printed texts from other sources proselytizing about a particular brand of spiritual enlightenment? If the former, then I would think these posts of yours within the Intent of The Lounge. If the latter . . . hmm, I wonder?

I am not a Christian. I am not a Believer. Were I to actively take up a widely known international approach or Way to spiritual enlightenment, it would be Zen Buddhism. Were I to embrace a more local kind of Spiritual Path, it would be the cosmologies and moral landscapes of the North American Natives and Inuit belief structures.

How would other members of Writing Forums feel if I started reprinting and posting promotional documents for those belief structures?  I ask the question in total OPENNESS . I do not know what responses might be forthcoming. There is no "right" answer--I'm just curious. Obviously, I do take mild exception to The Lounge being used as a platform for promoting a particular cosmology, but perhaps that is just me. I hope other writers will weigh in with their opinions on the issue. 

Aquarius--the above is NOT a complaint. Not at all. It is an expression of interest and curiosity, that is all.


----------



## hvysmker

clark said:


> Aquarius --
> 
> Are your lengthy posts examples of YOUR writing and are you inviting Discussion of YOUR belief structure?  Or is this thread, for you, a platform for printed texts from other sources proselytizing about a particular brand of spiritual enlightenment? If the former, then I would think these posts of yours within the Intent of The Lounge. If the latter . . . hmm, I wonder?
> 
> I am not a Christian. I am not a Believer. Were I to actively take up a widely known international approach or Way to spiritual enlightenment, it would be Zen Buddhism. Were I to embrace a more local kind of Spiritual Path, it would be the cosmologies and moral landscapes of the North American Natives and Inuit belief structures.



Ditto, though I'd prefer both Buddhist and Shinto.


----------



## Aquarius

First I would like to thank both of you for your interest in my work and your feedback. My writings represent my life’s learning and all of it is of an intuitive and original nature. No parts of them can be found anywhere else, unless they have been copied from my work. The quotes I use here and there never form its basis. They are only included as confirmations of something that has already been written and/or if they can add something to the understanding all of us are on the Earth plane to seek. Items of this nature are only included when my inner guidance signals me to do so, because this means that they are relevant to what we have to say and true.   

The intention behind all my jottings is to bring fresh hope, faith and trust to our world through a better understanding of the higher purpose of our existence and the spiritual backdrop against which all life is constantly unfolding. Every chapter of my work has been freshly written from scratch and is not based on anything that existed before in the field of spiritual knowledge. It came into being intuitively and is an original. New chapters and updates are constantly appearing in the same way, as the creative process continues to go full steam ahead at all times and fresh idea keep coming, which add something to the wisdom and understanding all of us are on the Earth plane to seek. 

My writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. With the help of your inner guidance you are the only one who knows whether my truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’ 
From ‘The Purpose Of My Life’s Work’ 


* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The virus is taking off, and we are told that the majority of those dying are the elderly. This worries my missus, I am older than her and take immune suppressants, especially in light of the apparently cavalier attitude of the Government. However, consider this. The average age of British MPs is 50 and the cohort of over 70's is larger than that of under thirties. We already have one junior minister and her assistant sick, plus one other senior figure who remains anonymous. The structure of our government could look very different in just a couple of months.

It's an ill wind ...


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab –  Part Twenty-Four
​*__*  The Latest About The Coronavirus Outbreak
*_







​At  the beginning of March 2020 one of my friends sent me the following:  ‘Tremendous worldwide efforts are being made to understand the virus so a  vaccine can be produced.’ That confirms my suspicions about the present  Coronavirus outbreak and how the mass media are doing their best to  whip the hysteria of the masses into fever pitch, so that the  pharmaceutical companies can emerge after a while with the declaration  that they have developed a new ‘wonder drug’. For further details see  the relevant links at the end of this chapter, especially the one for  the Ebola outbreak.

BBC News reported on 5th March 2020: There is  currently no vaccine available to protect people against the disease.  But when could that change? Researchers have developed vaccines and are  starting to test them on animals, and if that goes well there could be  human trials later in the year. But even if scientists can celebrate  having developed a vaccine before Christmas, there is still the massive  job of being able to mass-produce it. That means, realistically, one  would not be ready until at least the middle of next year. All of this  is happening on an unprecedented timescale and using new approaches to  vaccines, so there are no guarantees everything will go smoothly.

There  are four different types of Coronavirus that already circulate in human  beings. They cause the common cold and we do not have vaccines for any  of them [because no doubt there is no need for them].

On the 11th March 2020 one of my friends brought the following video to my attention:
•    ‘Dr. Eric Berg Talks About The Coronavirus’
​
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Ebola Outbreak’ 



[*=center]‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Symbolism Of The Six-Pointed Star
*_






​The  six-pointed star is a symbol of the healing that eventually takes place  between the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and every one  of His/Her earthly children. The downwards pointing triangle of the  star represents our Highest Self and the upwards reaching one our lower  earthly self. When the small self’s evolutionary journey of exploration  on the Earth draws to its close, the two parts begin to reach out for  each other and come ever closer. This continues until finally they have  merged into a bright and shining Star and another Christed one is  working hard to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

Spirit alone can create matter and destroy it at will and  all matter is imbued with spirit. Any spirit that dwells in matter  assists the matter surrounding it in its own evolution. When humankind  was first introduced to an existence in physicality, planet Earth had  been prepared for this event for aeons of time, to ensure that in due  course it could act as a suitable learning ground and a school of life  for our race. And so it came about that ever since some of us appeared  for the first time, we and our planet have been evolving together. All  of us are spirit and in due course we too shall learn how to create and  destroy matter.

The emergence of our race on the Earth enabled  the Highest to provide us with countless real life opportunities for  studying and learning, which would steadily expand our wisdom and  understanding of life, ourselves and our world. Through this, in the  course of a great many lifetimes, we gradually develop the skills we  require to eventually be worthy of being called young Gods, which in  truth every one of us is. Life itself will always be our teacher, but  for the time being we have to make do with Mother Earth as our school.  And although our earthly lessons are real enough while we are here, the  more aware we become of our true nature and the higher purpose of our  existence, the more we notice that taking part in earthly life is very  much like children’s play-acting.

Ever since the start of  humankind’s descent into matter, tenderly cared for and watched over by  our loving parent, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,  together with Its messengers, the Angels, the consciousness of us and  our world has been expanding in wisdom and understanding. Through this  every human soul in due course learns to differentiate between darkness  and light, good and evil, honour and betrayal, love and hate, and so  forth. And because the only way of learning the value of peace is  through experiencing wars, as far back as historical records are  available, human life on the Earth seems to have consisted of not much  more that warmongering and destruction. This ensures that we shall truly  cherish peace when it finally does come to our world. With all my heart  and soul I do believe that this is going to happen and that we shall  value it most highly.

On the road to peace and reconciliation it  is good to know that God and the Angels have always accompanied us, more  than that: they have been and still are part of us. That’s why they are  familiar with every bit of our suffering. At all times they are willing  to help us, but they cannot do so until someone ask for it, for that is  the law. As we move along the predestined pathway of our life, through  our struggling our inner strength and resistance increases. To quote the  Talmud: ‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ And to  paraphrase the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180  C.E.: ‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to  endure.’

God and the Angels have the power to grant us the gift  of sufficient courage and vigour to do what has to be done, so let’s not  forget to ask them to supply us with them, so that regardless of how  chaotic Earth life on its surface may frequently appear to be we shall  be able to cope and deal constructively with whatever comes our way.  Instead of being dragged down by earthly events, for us as budding  seekers of God’s wisdom and truth it is of the greatest importance to  focus on that which is at the same time happening on the higher and  highest levels of life, where the way of all things is known. This  perception of life lifts us above the material plane and into our  Creator’s positive stream of consciousness and thought, and that helps  us to steer clear of the thoughts and impressions of chaos and darkness  the scaremongers of our world enjoy wallowing in to spread fear and  doubt into the hearts and souls of humankind.

Because we know  what life really is about, there is every reason why we should trust the  wisdom and power of the Highest. Therefore, let us not allow ourselves  to be sucked into the negative stream where the worst is expected at all  times for us and our world, but frequently remind ourselves that as one  of God’s children of the Age of Aquarius we no longer need to join  their thinking. We are here to practise tuning our whole being into the  positive thought stream. This is not difficult when we know deep down in  our heart of hearts that only the best is waiting for us, our race and  world and that it is sure to emerge in the fullness of time, that  everything will work out for the best in the end and that out of all the  evil that still exists on the Earth much good is bound to come in the  end. The law of life being love, it simply cannot be any other way.

To  assist us with this, the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, at all times spreads Its light  in the form of spiritual knowledge, wisdom and truth, through the  channel of all awakened ones ever deeper into the layers of  consciousness of our whole world. The only way the Christ Spirit can  save and redeem all of us is by waking up in ever more hearts and souls.  That is God’s truth which for so long had to remain hidden behind the  myth of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind. Through our  faith and trust in the Highest, the upper triangle of the Star, every  last shred of darkness of ignorance, fears and doubts of our small  earthly self, the lower triangle, as well as all the pain and suffering  of our whole world are slowly but surely absorbed into the upper  triangle, our Christ Self,  who uplifts and transmutes them into  blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation.

Regardless  of what still has to take place in the world around us, the perception  of life we have found by now helps us to remain positive at all times.  Our way of thinking shows the wise ones in charge of us that we are  indeed evolving into one of the Great Mother’s wise children. This  continues until our thoughts have the power to penetrate the mists and  darkness that to this day fill and surround so much of our world. The  more positively we think, the more powerfully the rays of God’s light  flow through us. Eventually it grows strong enough to fill the densest  particles of matter with the Divine blessing and healing energies, which  steadily absorb more and more of the gloom of earthly life. By  listening to and following the guidance we receive from the living God,  the wise one within, everybody who is consciously involved in  humankind’s spiritual reconstruction is meant to go forward and lead our  whole world home.

The six-pointed Star represents the healing  process, in which the higher and lower aspects of our nature gradually  join forces and grow into one. A new Star appears on the Earth plane and  a Christed one comes into being, who is capable of acting as one more  saviour and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind and our  world. For a very long time such a being may walk in our midst without  they themselves and those around them realising that this is happening.  The different developmental stages every soul has to undergo on its way  to evolving into a Christed one is the Divine truth behind the surface  words of the Jesus legend. That is the message the myth has been trying  to convey to humankind ever since its first appearance.

When we  are sharing a nugget of God’s wisdom and truth that we are finding along  the long and winding road of evolving into a Christed one in our own  right, we do so  in the hope that they in turn will pass their knowledge  on to others. In this way slowly but surely ever more of the darkness  of our world’s spiritual ignorance dissolves and turns into light.  Robert Alden wrote: ‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to  put out the light of one candle.’ The same is true for every grain of  Divine wisdom. Each one of them has the power of sowing a seed which,  when the time is right for this to happen, creates a tiny spark of clear  and distinct recognition in the receiving soul. That’s what happens  when our inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience within us,  upon hearing or reading something murmurs: ‘This is right, you know!’ A  small shoot begins to grow within and the Divine spark stirs from its  slumbers.

This is how it comes about that in due course the  higher and lower aspects of our nature are being integrated into our  character make-up. They heal together into one single unit, which makes  us whole and holy, and another one of God’s children of the Earth has  developed into a Christed one in their own right. For us the vast cycle  of learning and experiencing life in physicality closes, our earthly  education is complete and there will be no further need for lifetimes on  this planet. Upon our return into the world of light, our true home, a  warm and loving welcome from the wise ones in charge of us is sure to  await us. After the usual period of rest and recuperation they are going  to release us into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age and at  long last we are allowed to move on to exploring and studying the higher  and finally the highest levels of life.

Not surprisingly the  last lifetime before such a release can take place is a particularly  tough and demanding one. This is because the remnants of the shadows of  all lifetimes have to be cleared away, karmic debts paid and our sins  against Mother Earth redeemed in some way. Every relationship has to be  transformed into a friendship, to ensure that no unresolved issues or  connections are left behind when we leave our present level of  existence. We shall not be free until the balance of our spiritual  account in the great book of life has been restored. But take heart all  who are presently struggling with coming to terms and making their peace  with earthly life. If you just keep on keeping on, you are sure to get  there in the end, the same as everybody else when their time of  liberation from Earth life has come.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The History Of The Six-Pointed Star’  

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​







​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Counteracting The Coronavirus Mass Hysteria

From A Member Of The Stanford Hospital Board
*_






​ This particular Coronavirus may not show  signs of infection for many days. How can one know whether one has been  infected? By the time someone has fever and is coughing,  their lung is  usually fifty percent affected by Fibrosis and it’s too late. Taiwan  experts provide a simple self-check that we can do every morning. Take a  deep breath and hold your breath for more than ten seconds. If you  complete it successfully without coughing and discomfort, stiffness or  tightness and so forth, there is no Fibrosis in your lungs and you have  not been infected. During critical times please self-check every morning  in an environment with clean air. 

Excellent advice also comes from Japanese doctors who are treating COVID-19 cases. Ensure that your mouth and throat are moist and do not feel dry. Taking a few sips of water about every fifteen minutes is a wise precaution because even if the virus gets into your mouth, drinking water or other liquids washes them down through your throat into your stomach. The acid in your stomach destroys any virus. If you don't drink sufficient water or other liquids regularly, through your windpipe the virus can enter your lungs. And that is very dangerous. 

*Please Note:*

1. If you have a runny nose and sputum, you have a common cold. 

2. Coronavirus pneumonia is a dry cough with no runny nose.

3. This virus is not heat-resistant and will be killed by a temperature of just 26/27 degrees. It hates the Sun. 

4. If someone who is affected by it sneezes, the virus remains airborne for about ten feet and then drops to the ground. 

5. If it drops on a metal surface it will live for at least twelve hours. If you come into contact with any metal surfaces, wash your hands as soon as you can with an antibacterial soap. 

6. On fabrics it can survive six to twelve hours. Ordinary laundry detergent kills it. 

7. Drinking warm water is the most effective treatment of any kind of virus. Avoid drinking any type of ice-cold liquid.

8. Wash your hands frequently as the virus can only live on your skin for five to ten minutes. Much can happen during that time, for example through rubbing your eyes, picking your nose and so forth.

9. Gargle regularly as a preventative measure. A simple solution of warm salty water is sufficient.

10. Most important, drink lots of warm water.

*The Symptoms*

1. The virus first affects the throat, so you'll have a sore throat lasting 3/4 days. 

2. It then blends into a nasal fluid that enters the trachea and then the lungs, causing pneumonia. This takes approx. another 5/6 days.

3. With the pneumonia comes high fever and breathing difficulties.

4. The nasal congestion is not like the normal kind. If you feel like you are drowning, seek attention immediately.

* * *
14[SUP]th[/SUP] March 2020

As a confirmation of my suspicions about the development of a 
new ‘wonder drug vaccination’, expressed in ‘The Ebola Outbreak’,
I just discovered the following: 

*Scientists close to developing Coronavirus vaccine after tests on mice
*
​*By PA Reporter five hours ago*

​A vaccine for the Covid-19 illness caused by the Coronavirus is on the verge of being developed, a team of scientists has said. Researchers, led by Mucosal Infection and Immunity head Dr Robin Shattock, told the Daily Express they have successfully trialled the vaccine in mice and are hopeful it could be ready for human trials by June.Senior researcher Dr Paul McKay, of Imperial College London, told the paper: ‘I’ve got results from a month after I injected (the mice) and the vaccine works really, really well.’ 

PA Media: UK News

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  


* * *​


----------



## RWK

Not to make light of anyone's demise, but the USA has lost about 900 people to ordinary flu for each [FONT=&quot]Coronavirus death to date. 

Every winter flu kills over 10,000 people in the USA, mostly the old, and those with health issues.

This seems to be getting a lot more attention than the numbers would suggest.[/FONT]


----------



## Aquarius

RWK said:


> Not to make light of anyone's demise, but the USA has lost about 900 people to ordinary flu for each Coronavirus death to date. Every winter flu kills over 10,000 people in the USA, mostly the old, and those with health issues. This seems to be getting a lot more attention than the numbers would suggest.



I recommend the following video: 

​


[*=center]‘Dr. Eric Berg Talks About The Coronavirus’
 

* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

RWK said:


> Not to make light of anyone's demise, but the USA has lost about 900 people to ordinary flu for each [FONT="]Coronavirus death to date.
> 
> Every winter flu kills over 10,000 people in the USA, mostly the old, and those with health issues.
> 
> This seems to be getting a lot more attention than the numbers would suggest.[/FONT]



The death rate for flu varies, the 1918 pandemic was probably about 2%, Modern pandemics rarely reach 1%. Difficult to say with coronavirus as yet, but estimates are at about 4+% , and that is with modern care. 
So, 10,000 dead each year will equate to about 1,000,000 people catching flu, but there will be some immunity from previous years and there are effective vaccines , so you can expect a much higher infection rate. The probability is that considerably more than four times the number of people will die of corona than flu this year the transmission rate is high also.
There was a doctor talking on the radio who had had the virus and recovered. By their account it was a lot nastier than flu, with temperatures of 102, and a previously fit and healthy person still out of breath when walking up stairs a fortnight after 'recovery'. That, of course, is anecdotal, not everyone will get that ill, but I bet an awful lot do


----------



## Aquarius

_*Follow Your Dreams
*_
_*




*_
If, while pursuing distant dreams,
Your bright hopes turn to grey,
Don’t wait for reassuring words
Or hands to lead the way.

For seldom will you find a soul
With dreams the same as yours.
Not often will another help you
Pass through untried doors.

If inner forces urge you
To take a course unknown,
Be ready to go all the way,
Yes, all the way –
If need be, on your own.

That’s not to say we shouldn’t
Learn our lessons from the best.
Just don’t wait for lauding words,
To spur you on your quest.

Find confidence in your own heart
And let it be your guide.
Strive ever harder towards your dreams –
And they will never be denied.

To find the way to yours,
Follow the Highest Star and the brightest light,
Pursue your highest aspirations, give of your best
And trust that God and the Angels will do the rest.
As surely they will.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*If Luck Were A Raindrop
*
​ 





​ If luck were a raindrop,
I’d send you a shower.
If hope were a minute,
I’d send you an hour.
If happiness were a leaf,
I’d give you a tree.
And whenever you need a friend,
You’ll always have me.​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Don’t Give Up’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Please take a look at the following:

https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/article/coronavirus-mass-hysteria

[url]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mass_hysteria_cases
[/URL]
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Today I would like to draw your attention to the following:

​


[*=center]Mass Hysteria (1)
 



[*=center]Mass Hysteria (2) 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Of False Prophets And Messiahs
*_






​For  everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss  and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’  To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of  people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent  reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s  innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action.  Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God  within, it is essential that we  use our discriminatory faculties, so  they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the  wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do  not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I  would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I  mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner  guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere,  let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings,  especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where  truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you. 

Our inner  guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit  of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the  whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and  telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies.  Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test  and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and  will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks.  This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is  happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed.  It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears  and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive  and constructive ones.

To paraphrase  St. Matthew 7:15-20: ‘Beware of false prophets who present themselves in  sheep’s clothing when in truth they are ravenous wolves. That’s how  everybody needs to learn how to recognise others by their fruits. Is it  possible to gather grapes from thornbushes or figs from thistles? In the  same way, good trees bear good fruit while bad trees can only bear bad  fruit. A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, neither can a bad tree bear  good fruit. This separates the wheat from the chaff. The trees that do  not bear good fruit during this lifetime are not going to be allowed to  reincarnate into earthly life, when the present transformation of your  planet is complete. Their energies will only be suitable for continuing  their education of the material world on a younger and less highly  evolved planet. That’s how by their fruits anyone’s true value can be  recognised, not only by you but also your invisible friends and helpers  in the spiritual background of life.’
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I can agree with a lot of that, Aquarius. In some ways it is 'new' thinking, it used to be that what was right and wrong was what the church said was right and wrong, and human society was modelled on the supposed heavenly society. Then in the mid sixteen hundreds they cut off the King's head and had to have a rethink. My family were members of The Religious Society of Friends, that started about that time in Yorkshire where people in remote communities could not get to church in winter. Instead they met in one another's houses and as they did not have a pastor or leader of any sort relied on their personal conscience to tell right from wrong. They still meet in 'Meeting houses' rather than churches or chapels and the is no head of the congregation. If you need help in something you stand up and ask for it, if you have something to say of value to others you stand and testify.

Asides,
Used to be they could not conduct marriages because there was no priest, but living together outside marriage was against the law, so they would marry and make their vows in meeting, it would be written down, and then be witnessed by the entire congregation, so you had something to present as the equivalent of a wedding certificate.

They were named 'Quakers' because one of their early members was hauled up in court for interrupting a sermon and 'testifying'. When asked if he had anything to say he told the magistrate he should 'Quake in the sight of the Lord. The magistrate responded 'Take this quaker away' and Quakers they have been ever since.

Very old fashioned Quakers used to use 'Thou' in the family until quite recently. My mother had a story of a little girl, very very angry with her mother, who said ' Oh, thou, thou, thou *you* thou! '


----------



## Aquarius

_*Take These Broken Wings
*_
​ 




​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Mend our broken spiritual wings 
By helping us to re-discover
The beauty and wonders of Your world,
The spirit realm,
Humankind’s true home,
Where those who went before us
Are waiting to greet and welcome us
When our time for departure from 
Earthly life has come.

Amen

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

 * * *


​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*In The Name Of Love
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a   teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from the book   ‘Spiritual Unfoldment’, which was first published in the 1940s: ‘The law   of life is love and in the course of many lifetimes every human being   is destined to evolve into a young God and that is someone who loves   God’s way, totally, unconditionally and above all wisely and being able   to give without expecting anything in return. However, in the early   stages of your earthly education you frequently misunderstand sentiment   as love. During that phase of your development you try to cover your   weaknesses and faults by saying that you are doing things in the name of   love. 

‘Alas, for as long as you are blinded in this way you cannot yet   perceive the true needs of those around you, i.e. their spiritual   requirement for learning, each through their own experiences, so that   through this you grow in understanding and wisdom. This prevents you   from giving real service. It causes you to give foolishly in ways that   indulge the other one and indirectly your own selfishness. This brings   to mind devoted parents who give their children everything they demand,   in the belief that what they are doing is an expression of their love.   Instead of creating opportunities through which their offspring can   learn and grow, such parents are robbing their youngsters of the means   for self-development and self-expression. 

‘More highly evolved parents are aware that the Great Mother allows all  Her children to come to their own decisions and make their own mistakes,  so they can learn from them and do better next time round. Being a wise  parent does not mean you are cold and indifferent towards your  children. Quite the opposite is true. Your love is so great and you are  so wise that you recognise your children’s requirement for experiencing  life, each in its own unique and special way. The greatest gift any  parent can give their offspring is as early as possible encouraging them  to come to their own conclusions and make their own decisions. When you  have learnt to love God’s way, you will know when to give and when to  withhold something and for how long, as this helps your child to learn  how to appreciate the value of things.

‘Too many sweets in more than one sense can be the cause of severe   bilious attacks! If you indulge those around you and give them all they   want, mistaking this to be love, in due course you are likely to create  a  spiritual bilious attack that will be as uncomfortable for your  loved  ones as for you. Human motherly love with its maternal instincts  in its  lowest form expresses itself as possessiveness that has its  roots in  selfishness. Experiencing this is an inevitable part of  humankind’s  early earthly education. 

‘The higher you move on the evolutionary spiral of life, the more the  caring and nurturing Divine aspects of maternal love in both women and  men come to the fore of their consciousness and gradually take over  their whole being. This kind of love is creative and endlessly giving.  It manifests itself in the creation of every new life. In the long  evolutionary process that follows each birth Divine love constantly  endeavours to assist its creation to become ever more beautiful and  perfect. In the case of human beings this is achieved when all aspects  of their nature are integrated and working together peacefully and  harmoniously, the way they are doing in God.

‘As you mature into spiritual adulthood, you are familiar with your own   true nature and why you are taking part in earthly life. In your   lifetimes as women or men in which you play the role of a parent, you no   longer look at your children as your property. You know that they are   not of you, but merely have come through you. This awareness makes it   easier for you to steer the youngsters in your charge in the right   direction. Because you realise that your children are on the Earth for   the same reasons that you are, if their natural gifts are different   from your interests and inclinations, you would not dream of forcing   them to follow in your footsteps. Aware that their talents, like yours,   are likely to have taken many lifetimes to develop and that with the   necessary encouragement in this one they may fully unfold, you do your   best to support your children.

‘In some of your lifetimes you appear as a man and on other occasions as   a woman. Depending on your Karma and what kind of life lessons are  most  beneficial for you, you are sometimes required to act the part of a   father or a mother. And how does your mind react when you realise that   in some of your lifetimes you could have been the son or daughter of  the  person who is your child in this one? So, enjoy your children as  gifts  for a time, the same as everything else you are allowed access to  in  your earthly existence. Glorify and protect Mother Earth, dear  Friends,  as one of the many physical and spiritual manifestations of  the Great  Mother of all life. Each one of you, women and men alike, are  another  one.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Love?’
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘What Is Love? (2)’
•    ‘I Am Love’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
​ 
 From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is reckoned that lightning strikes about eight million times a day. Even if it never strikes in the same place twice it must come very close sometimes.


----------



## TL Murphy

That’s a myth. Lightning strikes in the same place all the time. It’s all about the path of least resistance.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I figured that really, should have put a


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Thoughts
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Triumph of Spirit Over Matter’ by Anna Hayward in Stella Polaris  April/May 2018: ‘God is as much part of you as you are part of God and  God’s powers and characteristics are also in you, even though at first  only in seed form. Good and kind, constructive and loving positive  thoughts have their origin in your higher nature, they are God thoughts.  Ever more people in your world are presently becoming aware of the  vital importance of thinking that way.

‘With the passing of time, the physical body then transforms itself into  a celestial body that is the dwelling place of and temple for the  living God within you, the God or Christ nature of your being. The more  you apply the power of  this thinking mode to everything you do, you are  recreating your own whole being. At the same time you are doing your  share of transforming your planet into a more pleasant, peaceful and  enjoyable place for everybody. 

‘Goodwill is the white healing magic of the Universe. Good, kind and  loving thoughts are God or Christ thoughts. When your actions and  reactions to the events of your daily life have their origin in them,  everything you do is an action that flows from the heart of the living  God within you into your world. That is the right way of living for all  aspiring healers and lightbringers because good actions are the  spontaneous reaction to good thoughts. Your thoughts decide your actions  and the vibrations of your physical body are speeded up by each one you  send into your world and that applies to every spoken as well as  written word. 

‘And when ever more of you are conducting their lives in keeping with  this knowledge, the whole of your planet will gradually become not only  more beautiful to look at but also more pleasant to live upon because  its matter, the same as your own physical body, then changes into a  finer, more delicate and ethereal substance. All matter in the whole of  Creation is in a constant process of spiritualisation through that which  inhabits it.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’
​ 
 From ‘The Power of Thought’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Healing Work
*
*




*​The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in Stella  Polaris October/November 2016 under the heading ‘The Gentle Brother’:  ‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to tune the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly minds into the frequency of  the Universal Christ. We would like you to become aware of how  important the efforts of every individual human being who is willing to  do their share of bringing peace and healing to all of humankind and its  world are.

‘A great deal of selfishness in earthly life is caused not as much by  wilfulness as thoughtlessness. But the more you advance on the spiritual  pathway of life, the more the need to analyse every individual thought,  word and action disappears. This is because once your heart has attuned  itself to the Highest, acting spontaneously in good, kind and loving  ways has become your natural way of acting and reacting. Whatever task  then comes before you, you do it with love in your heart and to the best  of your ability for God and the highest good and greatest joy of all  life. 

‘Spontaneous goodwill and thoughtfulness, spiritually correct behaviour  and perfect balance between the material and spiritual aspects of life,  that’s what each one of you in earthly is ultimately striving for. And  the more people come together and attune themselves to God’s infinite  love and the spirit of good, we, your siblings on the other side of the  veil of consciousness, can use your groups as channels through which the  goodness and kindness of the spirit realm increasingly flows. As  nothing is as infectious as these things, open your hearts and souls so  that the love of the Christ spirit can flow into those around you and  from there into the whole of your world.

‘Once the power of thought is understood, it can be used by anyone to   create a life that is filled with beauty and kindness, peace and   harmony. This is because whenever you practise right thinking to help   others by sending them constructive and positive thoughts only, the   Universal laws ensure that you receive more of the same in return. As   everything one of you sends forth has to be repaid, good thinking   therefore serves a double purpose.

‘The more of you are doing these things, the speedier your whole world  will be filling with the goodwill of Universal love. This kind of love  is no sickly sentiment but a potent force that is capable of raising  humankind from the darkness of ignorance about its true nature and  destiny into the light of consciously being aware of these things, as  well as the duties they entail. This is how all of you are slowly but  surely moving from experiencing the always brief and temporary realities  of earthly life into the eternal realm of your spirit nature and the  joys that are waiting for you there. 

‘All we can do is to give you broad outlines of the principles involved   and the foundations upon which you yourselves have to build your new   world. Knowing them empowers you to act as one of the pioneers and   servers of the Aquarian Age. Never forget that your present thoughts,   words and actions are vital building materials you will be using many   times over in future incarnations on different planes and planets. You   are not alone in your work. You may not be able to see us and not always   sense our presence because doing so would not be good for you. 

‘This is for the simple reason that it would prevent you from bringing   forth and developing your own inner strength and learning to trust your   own capabilities when you are working hand in hand with God and us. But   no matter what happens, rest assured that you never have been or will  be  on your own. Although you were not aware of it for a long time, for  as  long as you have been taking part in earthly life, you have always  been  holding on to the hand of your true brother/sister, the Universal   Christ, who blesses each one of you and us with His/Her presence.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *
 
 
​





​


----------



## SweetCake

The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart.
-Helen Keller


Every day we should hear at least one little song, read one good poem, see one exquisite picture, and, if possible, speak a few sensible words.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

- Here are a few that I really like!


----------



## Gofa

Memory is the second thing that you lose with advancing age
The first thing is ..............


----------



## River Rose

Gofa said:


> Memory is the second thing that you lose with advancing age
> The first thing is ..............


I have a remedy for that.


----------



## River Rose




----------



## Aquarius

River Rose said:


>




???
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Importance Of Seeing The Funny Side

*__*



*_​
​
Dear Friends,

The following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Make an effort to cultivate a sense of humour to enable you to treat as amusing that which otherwise would irritate and annoy you in your human siblings and your world. Whatever happens, be understanding, feel with them and do not allow anyone’s foibles and shortcomings to fill your mind with darkness. By casting the warming beam of humour onto any situation, you can transform and lift it into light of higher understanding.’

The pressure on the health care systems of our whole world can be eased considerably by following the example of 

_*Impatient Patient*_​
This letter was saved for posterity by Madazine’s typesetter, Phyllis Tyne. She had applied it to a gas ring, in order to light the revolting stuff she puts into a clay pipe – we haven’t quite caught up with the smoking thing. At the last instant, she realised that the communication might be of interest to some readers. No-one here knows how we came by this item, nor (barring receipt of a confession) are we likely to find out, as the top of the single page was singed by the flames, which obliterated the writer’s name and address, and the signature was unreadable. Anyway, here it is:

Dear Mr X

I am writing to you today because of the letter that was sent to you some time ago by my GP. Regrettably, I do not recall the exact date, as the matter has been obscured by intervening festive seasons, anniversaries, family birthdays, annual holidays, etc., from all of which I infer that you are indeed as overburdened as my doctor feared. You may recall that the problem is a cyst on my right knee.

As it is clearly necessary to alleviate your workload, I have decided to perform the operation myself. I have little medical knowledge, but have been fortunate enough to procure a copy of a book entitled ‘Surgery on the Hoof’, written for the inhabitants of the American Frontier. Although the work was published in 1802, I imagine that basic procedures have not changed much in the meantime. I have assembled almost all the required equipment, much of which, being an average householder, I had to hand. My wife has provided an extra-large ironing board, not dissimilar in shape and size to an operating table. I shall use this as my base, since I do not wish to incur the wrath of the distaff side by possibly defacing our teak dining surface.

My other items comprise an excellent horn-handled knife – a family heirloom – and a small silver mustard spoon. Here, I would have preferred stainless steel, but we do not live in a perfect world. The knife already has a keen edge, but not wishing to leave anything to chance, I shall hone it thoroughly and afterwards dip it in hot water – essential because the oilstone I intend to use has been lying open in my toolbox for over twenty years.

As the offender is at the back of my knee, I am setting up an array of three angled mirrors, in order to, as it were, let the dog see the rabbit. I have conducted a dry run and have found the procedure less complicated than I had first thought. It is rather like reversing an articulated vehicle with more than one trailer. I propose to start by making an incision of about two inches, to expose the growth, which if necessary – you will appreciate that there is an exploratory element here – I shall puncture with a smaller cut, then remove most of the nasty stuff by (a) manual pressure (b) the mustard spoon and (c) a wall-mounted vacuum cleaner. That done, I shall snip away what I assume will be an empty sac. I may be wrong about this, but no matter, as I am very inventive and confident of my ability to handle what comes up. Still, I would not trust myself to complete the excision at an earlier stage.

Up to this point, I do not anticipate much difficulty. However, I am concerned about tying-off and wound closure. My understanding is that catgut is still widely used and as I have none, I wonder whether you could supply me with a short length – a foot or so should do the trick. If you do not have any, please do not put yourself out, as my daughter has offered to lend me an upper E-string from her guitar, which I think would suffice.

Finally, lest you should think that I am adopting a less than completely rigorous approach, let me say that I shall have by me throughout the operation, for internal and external use, a large supply of the strongest product from the house of Smirnoff.
​Yours sincerely.


From ‘Madazine’  
Where more of this nature is available free of charge.

With love and the light of humour,
The Courtjester / Scriptorius 
Author of the above 
who is greeting you from the world of spirit. 

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Message From The Angels
*_
_*




*_​ Today I would like to share with you the  essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris  April/May 2007 under the title ‘An Easter Message From White Eagle given  Easter Sunday 1933.’ 

The spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world today. And those  whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into the  frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life can hear the glory  of the message that at Easter of every year flows from there into  earthly life and that’s what we are bringing to you today. Alas, many in  your midst are so sad and distracted by your world’s present  circumstances that they are unable to hear us. And that makes us all the  more glad that ever more of you are progressing well on their journey  up the evolutionary spiral of life.  

Through determination and perseverance you have come a long way on this  road that is strewn with the trials and tribulations that are necessary  to help every one of you to eventually become what we call Heaven-tall.  Those who have reached this developmental stage you can perceive the  presence of us, your friends and helpers in the world of spirit or  light, humankind’s true home, from which all of you emerge at the  beginning of each lifetime and return to at its end. 

Wake up, beloved children of the Earth. A new day really is dawning for  all those who weep. We are bringing you the message of the true and  eternal love of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Listen to the joy  we, as part of the Heavenly Hosts, are proclaiming at Easter about the  resurrection and awakening of the true Christ, the Christ spirit who for  a long time has been waiting to come alive in ever more of you. That’s  why since time immemorial at Easter the Universe’s spiritual power has  been pouring itself more powerfully than at other times into everything  that exists on the earthly plane of life. 

In 1933, when we gave our original Easter message through the White    Eagle group of guides, it was too early to tell you that the life story    of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend that demonstrates to humankind  the   behaviour of a very old and highly evolved soul, who has prepared    himself for his role in the course of countless incarnations, long    before your present world came into being. The man has mastered his    earthly self and is at one with his Highest Self. By integrating every    aspect of his nature and passing every test and initiation that was    required of him, he has become a perfect being, one who is whole, holy    and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as a channel to bring    onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the third    aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a Christed one was    created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each one of you has  to   walk when their earthly education has run its course.

By now, however, sufficient numbers of human beings are ready to  comprehend the true meaning of the Jesus story, but in the year 1933  your world was still a very different one. Too few would in those days  have understood what we had to say. Besides, too many still needed the  comfort of believing that there really is a Master Jesus who one fine  day would come to save and redeem them during the times of horror that  were yet to come. The revelation that there never was or will be such a  being had to wait until the energies were right. This was the case when  the planet Pluto transited Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious  mind. 

God’s truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any    given moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are    making and your ability to understand. That’s why something that is    right for you now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be    that way. We rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable    of grasping that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no    more than a metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ    Spirit. It rises from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of    this hidden aspect of its nature. 

This is the resurrection that eventually takes place in all human souls,    when they slowly begin to free themselves from being trapped in the    realities of Earth life and its beliefs. This awakening is quickened by    an extra powerful outpouring of the Christ energies onto your planet    during the Easter period and especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine    spark in all human hearts then unites itself with the sacred fire of    Mother Earth and Father Sun and together they bring about the renewal of    all life in your world.

 Easter is a spiritual rather than a    religious period of the year. Mostly it is time for quiet thanksgiving    because on the inner level of life the Christ Spirit within each one of    you individually and also your whole planet is strengthened and    fortified. Hand in hand with us turn your faces towards the great Sun of    God and together let us give thanks and praise for the Great    Father/Mother’s love, and for the gift of all life and lifeforms who are    ever progressing towards more beautiful and perfect expressions. 
Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’

 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

A new case of Ebola in the Congo. There is no 'fairness rule' to say pandemics can only come one at a time because the health services are a bit stretched and have lost a lot of members recently. In fact knowing nature I wonder when the big volcano will erupt and give us bad crops and a world food shortage. It happened in the mid 1300's. Bubonic plague plus crop failure for three years and the population was down to between a third and a half of the four million or so it had been in this country.


----------



## Aquarius

*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seven

Options For The Coronavirus Outbreak 
*
*




*
​Option 1

•     This option would have been letting nature take it’s course. It would  mean shielding the most vulnerable and informing the public of how to go  about it and assist those in need financially, medically and morally.

•     There is a period of four weeks during which the disease spreads and  some may die. However, the number of people who then become ill is no  worse than that of to any particularly bad flu season.

•     Coronavirus is nothing new, there are already about four or five in  circulation. After four weeks, herd immunity is achieved and the disease  ceases to be a problem forever.

•    No need for panic and  treating that kind of situation as a normal part of the trials and  tribulations of humankind’s earthly existence. The vulnerable can come  out of hiding and everyone is naturally immunised to the new pathogen  after the usual four weeks, because the wisdom and love of the Great  Father/Mother created us earthlings to be able to deal with pandemics of  this kind that occur every year.

Option 2

•    Create a  “NEW NORMAL!” that consists of enforced social distancing, maximum  disturbance to life and isolation to prevent herd immunity from  developing. This guarantees that the virus remains active in the  community for a longer period of time.

•    Achieve a slower  death rate initially but increase this to a higher and potentially much  higher death rate overall. Crash the economy and cause an almost endless  barrage of problems, including increased death rates, a tidal wave of  mental health problems based on the fears and anxieties of the community  in all countries involved.

•    Make people feel as if they  could kill people like their colleagues and their families just by going  about their daily routines. Make the people feel that everyone they  know and encounter is a potential carrier and that they could get ill  through any kind of social contact  and so create division where there  were none before.

•    Introduce severe Draconian/Orwellian  legislation, add rolling 24/7 news coverage of the virus that never  actually focuses on the truth about the virus. It merely concentrates on  spreading fear, disinformation and propaganda for the pharmaceutical  industry.

•    Use lies about how people are dying in order to  justify the reckless and dangerous option route the governments of our  world are taking. For example, they are telling families they cannot go  to their child’s funeral or be with them when a child is dying in  hospital. In the United Kingdom the goodwill and reputation of the  National Health System and its workers is abused through the government  trying to manipulate the public to accept its measures. They are making  it abundantly clear that disagrees with them insults the NHS.

•     The above methods are a sure-fire recipe for creating a second wave of  the virus that could turn out to be far more deadly than the first one  ever was. Use the fear of this artificially brought about mass hysteria  to coerce/blackmail the people of our world into accepting being  vaccinated with serums that at best are ineffective and at worst  harmful. These serums would have been hastily developed by the  pharmaceutical industry whose members want to get their share of the  vast profits that are winking if our world accepts their products.

•     Are we going to allow them to get away with it this time, the way they  almost did on the three previous occasions, i.e. the Bird Flu, the Swine  Flu and the Ebola outbreak? More about them in the relevant parts of  ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’, see link at the end of this chapter. 

So far our world has gone for option 2. But isn’t it the highest time to get rid of the those who got us where we are at present and that fast? There have to be ways of overcoming this episode of our world’s development and leaving it behind. Let’s ask God and the Angels to show us intuitively what kind of a contribution every one of us can make to bring it about, as soon as possible.

When the above  came before me inner guidance responded with an enthusiastic: ‘Yes, this  is true!’ Otherwise I would not have bothered with making its contents  more accessible and ready for sharing with you. Please do the same with  as many people as possible. But only do this if the wise one or living  God within you reacts in similar fashion to mine.

Created by Mucho
Edited by Aquarius

​A  sensible and realistic perspective of the present situation is also  coming from Professor Knut Wittkowski, who for twenty years has been  head of The Rockefeller University's Department of Biostatistics,  Epidemiology, and Research Design. In his view, social distancing and  lockdown is the worst possible way of dealing with this kind of airborne  respiratory virus.

Furthermore he offers data that shows that  China and South Korea had already reached their peak number of cases  when they instituted their containment measures. In other words, nature  had already achieved, or nearly achieved, herd immunity.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Perspectives Of The Pandemic’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I accept that politicians may have agendas and 'bend' the truth in many ways. However, from the Lancet, which I would regard as a fairly unbiased publication on medical affairs.

"Even though the fatality rate is low for younger people, it is very clear that any suggestion of COVID-19 being just like influenza is false: even for those aged 20–29 years, once infected with SARS-CoV-2, the case fatality ratio is around three times higher than that of seasonal influenza in people aged 18–49 years. "

That is the 20 to 30 year olds are dying three times faster than the 20 to 50 year olds would in a normal flu epidemic.

They are clear that it is extremely difficult to abstract figures accurately at this stage, but deny several of the early assertations. That it is not just old people with complications who are at risk is one point they are very clear on, it is not just one small section of the population we need to protect.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Greetings
*_
_*




*_
The silver trumpets rang across the Dome.
The people knelt upon the ground with awe
And borne upon the necks of men I saw,
Like some great God, the Holy Lord of Rome.

Priest-like, he wore a robe more white than foam,
And, king-like, swathed himself in royal red,
Three crowns of gold rose high upon his head:
In splendour and in light the Pope passed home.

My heart stole back across wide wastes of years
To One who wandered by a lonely sea
And sought in vain for any place of rest:
‘Foxes have holes and every bird its nest,
I, only I, must wander wearily,
Bruise my feet and drink wine salted with tears.’

Oscar Wilde
1854 – 1900

* * *

In the year 2020 I am greeting you from the world of light.
I rejoice because the sad part of humankind’s
Evolutionary journey I described in my poem
Is drawing to its natural close.
It’s good to know that Jesus never was a historical figure,
So never had to walk with bruised feet and
Drink his wine salted with tears.

He is a thoughtform that was created by
God and the Angels for taking us closer to the
Discovery that every human being
Consists of a lower earthly part and
A higher Christ or God one
Whose symbol Jesus always has been.

My heart sings with joy that it is waking
From its slumber in ever more of you earthlings.
And that is the Resurrection all of us in the spirit realm
Are celebrating.

Happy Easter!

With all my love and best wishes for you and your loved ones
at Easter time and always.

Please follow the link below for your

‘Easter Card’

Aquarius
 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
_*




*_
I trust God’s great plan of life
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing,
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

* * *

To everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

That’s how God and the Angels,
In the course of life’s journey
Forwards and upwards on
The evolutionary spiral of life,
Are making everything beautiful,
In God’s time, not ours.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  
 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Every Day Is A Precious Gift
*_
_*



*_

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting
That we should begin to consciously work
Hand in hand with them,
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things,
Know that each new day is a precious gift
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Golden Key’

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love
*
_*



*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.
There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.
New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.

This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing God In Everything
*_
​ _*



*_

When we recognise that God is in everything
And therefore in us, 
We see the Divine in a grain of sand and every flower
As an outer manifestation of the inner Heavenly realms.
God’s great plan of life then reveals itself
In everything that is and this lays the key to
Infinity into the palms of everyone’s own hands.
One becomes aware that every moment
Of our human existence is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

​

[*=center]‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Healers And Healing’
*_
​ _*Welcome To My World
*_
​ 





​ ‘Healers And Healing’ is the first part of my writings. 
It opens the door to the Heaven of my truth wide 
to all those who are interested in it. 
You are very welcome, dear Friends.  

Welcome to my world.
Won’t you come on in?
Miracles, I am sure,
Are happening now and then.

Step into my heart.
Leave your cares behind.
Welcome to my world.
Built with you in mind.

Knock and the door will open.
Seek and you will find.
Ask and you will be given
The key to this world of mine.

I'll be waiting here
With my arms unfurled.
Waiting just for you.
Welcome to my world.

Jim Reeves 

Recommended Viewing: 
•   ‘Welcome To My World’


​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of   all life, Thou knowest the depths of all oceans and the height of all   mountains, please guide each one of us through the storms of life into   the safe harbour of Thy great love. Grant us the gift of your Divine   wisdom, inspiration and the ability to discern the wheat from the chaff   and Thy Divine truth from that which is no longer valid for humankind.   May each one of us find that which truly helps us forwards on the   healing journey of our present lifetime. Wherever we encounter Thy   truth, tell us so through the world of our innermost feelings, where   Thou dwellest. Through those that rise from there into our conscious   awareness help us to tell a truth from an untruth. In this way show us   what _*our*_ truth is, even though sometimes it may not yet be anyone else’s. In the name of love we ask this. Amen

 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey'
*
​ _*There’s A Place For Us
*_
​ _*





*_There’s a place for us,
Somewhere a place for us.
Peace and quiet and open air
Wait for us
Somewhere.

There’s a time for us,
Some day a time for us,
Time together with time to spare,
Time to learn, time to care,
Some day!
Somewhere.

We’ll find a new way of living,
We’ll find a way of forgiving
Somewhere.

There’s a place for us,
A time and place for us.
Hold my hand and we’re halfway there.
Hold my hand and I’ll take you there
Somehow,
Some day,
Somewhere.

From ‘West Side Story’
Lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
Music by Leonard Bernstein 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘There’s A Place Somewhere’

​ Yes, it’s true. There is as much a time  and a place for us while we are taking part in earthly life as well as  when, at the end of our present lifetime, we say good-bye to it and  leave our physical bodies and every other earthly possession behind. We  then go to the place the song describes with peace and quiet and the  open air of the greater freedom of the spirit realm, from which we  emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime. 

We are eternal beings who will never die and vast numbers of those who  are presently taking part in earthly life have walked the above  described way many times before. We don’t remember anything about these  events for the simple reason that the love and wisdom of the Great  Mother of all life has provided that the world of spirit, the home of  Her human children of the Earth, should be the place where each one of  them goes to rest and recuperate from the inevitable tests and trials,  ups and downs of their earthly education. 

Because the lower selves are left behind each time we return to the  spirit realm, at the latest soon after our arrival there we once again  become aware of our true nature and start behaving in keeping with it.  That’s why in this place everybody exists together in peace and harmony.  Each goes about attending to some more lessons in the halls of  learning. 

During our times on the Earth, to protect us against ourselves, a veil  of consciousness separates us from the memories of past lifetimes and in  particular of the moments when we shed our outer shell, the physical  body. We would be unable to cope with consciously being aware which way  it happened in some of our previous lifetimes. If we had conscious  access to many of the things we have been up to in the course of our  long evolutionary journey, we would find it impossible to live with  ourselves. 

On some occasions we could have died hanging on the end of a rope, being  burnt at the stakes, beheaded, drowned or starved to death, shipwrecked  on a desert island without any hope of ever being saved. The list is  endless. When you think of what is known of human history, you will  realise that old souls must have taken part in experiences like these  time and time again. To create the necessary balance, sometimes we found  ourselves on the giving end of creating misery and suffering for others  and at other times we received this kind of treatment.

The soul is the storehouse for the memories of every experience of all  our earthly lifetimes. In particular this applies to the thinking and  behaviour patterns we develop along the way. Through our soul memories  they accompany us into each new lifetime and from the subconscious level  they immediately start to influence the way we behave, feel and  experience ourselves and our present existence. In our thoughts, words  and actions the memories of our soul do so beneficially or  detrimentally, as the case may be. Everything depends on how we  developed in previous lifetimes. The soul and its memories are part of  our physical body’s waterbody and may try to reveal themselves to us  through illnesses and what only seemingly are irrational and unfounded  fears and anxieties.

The Angels are saying: ‘There really is that kind of a place somewhere  and we want to take you to it in your imagination. Let us show you how,  in the not too distant future, this kind of life will also have become a  reality on the Earth. Walk hand in hand with us, follow us and trust  that we know the way. This you do when you keep on keeping on and pay  attention to your inner guidance. That’s how we can tell you in any  given moment what’s right and wrong for you, and in the whole of  Eternity you will never be lost.’
 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’*_

*Let It Be
*






The Angels and Masters in the 
Spiritual background of earthly life
Are in charge of us and our world. 
They are the voice of the Great Father/Mother
And of my conscience. 
Whenever I’m in trouble, 
Their wisdom and love speak to me: 
‘Be still, My child,
There’s a reason for everything
And answers to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you  intuitively
How to respond.
Just let it be.

In my deepest, darkest hours 
This voice whispers: ‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise this presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For their guidance and protection
Which will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out
That God is as much part of us as we are of God,
That no-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right way of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
Follow their advice 
And let it be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

That’s how in any difficult situation
Divine love and wisdom can soon take over.
And I hear my inner guidance whispering:  
‘Look for the lesson, be patient, My child.
Allow yourself to be and rest safely in the knowledge
That the answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly existence as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On spirit/soul’s long evolutionary journey.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​‘Being part of and at one with the Great   Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as   familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is   the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows   the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to   protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been   with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.   And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We   speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and   develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The   Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her   many symbols.’

Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’
*_
_*May Celebration For *__*The Great Mother Of All Life
*_
_*Bring Flowers Of The Rarest
*_






Bring flowers of the rarest,
Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland
And hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their Lady they name Thee,
Their Mistress proclaim Thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright Angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
And You, Great Mother,
Are the cause of our mirth.

Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius

​This  hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May. Mary  is one of the many symbolisms for the Great Mother of all life. I am  sharing it with you on 2nd May 2020 because the second day of every  month is ruled by Cancer and that is the Great Mother’s caring and  nurturing sign of the zodiac.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Dance Of The Flowers’

​Towards  the end of April the Sun moves into earthy and sensuous Taurus. This is  a time that presents us and our world with a dramatic change of tempo.  After the breakneck speed and impatience of Mars in fiery Aries, Venus  in earthy Taurus enters the main stage. In this sign the planet finds  some of its finest feminine expressions and brings to souls born into  it, as well as everybody else at this time of the year, a wonderful  sense of enjoyment and appreciation of the good things in life.  Gracefully and with a deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself  as a beautiful young bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers,  blossoms and new greenery as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us  the freshness of as yet unspoilt youth.

Sun in Aries represents  the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father Sun. But when the Sun  moves into Taurus they are celebrating their wedding feast. The Universe  invites all of us to take time out and enjoy with all our senses one of  the greatest Cosmic events, of which the betrothal, the wedding feast  with its renewal of all life on the Earth plane are outer physical  manifestations of what’s happening on the inner levels of life.

When  it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is  stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in  breathtaking abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind  ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and  harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world  around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of  this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical  plane but by adding their voices to the Angelic choirs of praise and  thanksgiving that forms an essential part of the great orchestra of  life.


Watching Mother Nature newly unfolding helps us to become  more aware of and in tune with those who are beavering behind the outer  form of life, to bring us fresh evidence of God’s life manifesting  itself in our world. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us  therefore get out and about and under he canopy of Heaven enjoy the  shelter and shade of the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life,  God, and absorb His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and  all lifeforms, visible and invisible, that shares world with us. Extract of ‘The Sun In Taurus’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
*_
​ *You Never Walk Alone
*
​ 





​ When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers
​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘You Never Walk Alone’
​ The law of life is love and love is God  and life, and that is the power behind the turning of the wheels of  human and cosmic life. All of us, without exception, are sparks of the  Universal Christ’s Light. Each is an individual in its own right who  contains a full set of Divine characteristics, from the very best to the  worst. At first these qualities only exist in us in seed form, waiting  to unfold and develop when we have become sufficiently evolved. 

On the inner level we are whole and do not need other people to make us  so, even though for a long time it feels that way to ensure the survival  of our species. Everybody has been blessed with the gift of free will  and we eventually reach the developmental stage when we want to do  nothing but freely and willingly surrender our whole being to the will  and wishes of our Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life,  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. 

Whenever a problem arises in our life, it’s best to hand it over to the  Highest Forces of life by tuning the transmitter/receiver station of our  earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angels of the Christ Circle,  the throne of God. Their replies reach us through the living and  breathing God within us. And that is the only authority in the whole of  Creation who unfailingly knows the way of everything and the answers to  all our questions. We may have to wait a while for them to come, but  they will surely come and without fail show us the way forward.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
*_
*I Believe In Angels
*
​ 






I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I believe in Angels. 
They help me to recognise the good behind everything:
That sad and traumatic experiences are
The redemption of Karma and someone is 
Learning something and slowly growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
That everything that’s ugly and evil in our world,
Including people who behave this way,
Are still in the lower evolutionary 
Phase of their development, but that they too
Slowly but surely are constantly evolving 
Into something more beautiful. 
Knowing such things safeguards
My equilibrium and the joy of being 
One of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Abba
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
‘I Believe In Angels’

​ The Angels and Masters on the highest  level of life are in charge of God’s great plan of life. They are its  executors and responsible for the evolutionary progress of every  lifeform in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. Most of  us who are presently here have lived through many lifetimes and many  ages. In the course of these long journeys through matter we have met,  lived with and enjoyed the friendship of a great many human beings. In  the spirit world, our true home, they are now accompanying and  supporting us as our friends and helpers. Every one of us on the earthly  plane of life has a number of these friendly companions around them.  Some of them are known to us and others are not, but that makes no  difference. All of them are our siblings in the great family of  humankind, who are functioning on the same wavelength as ours. They are  wishing us well and are eager to assist us as much as our spiritual  bankbook and karmic debts allow.

The more our spiritual development unfolds, the easier it becomes to  communicate with our unseen friends. They can be a source of comfort for  anyone who feels lost and lonely in earthly life and also for those who  feel trapped in families where no-one shares their interests. If we are  in such a position, we need to bear in mind that we ourselves chose  this pathway for the purpose of teaching us the lessons we most urgently  needed. Even though we may not yet have discovered what they are, it’s  good to know that in the spirit world there is a true family for us  whose spirits and souls are in harmony with us and our life’s purpose  and convictions. At all times they are doing their best to encourage us  to bring forth the best that’s within us and humbly seek to serve the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life. This is not only benefits  our own spiritual development but also that of our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Climb Every Mountain
*_
​ _*




*_
Climb every mountain,
Search high and low,
Follow every byway,
Every path you know.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream
Follow every rainbow,
‘Till you find your dream.

A dream that will need
All the love you can give,
Every day of your life,
For as long as you live.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream,
Follow every rainbow,
‘Till you find your dream.

Music by Leonard Bernstein
Lyrics by Stephen Sondheim

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Climb Every Mountain’

​ Every one of our thoughts, words and  actions has  the power to bring something into being. As co-creators  with God that’s what we are constantly doing. When we speak truth, we  bring a bit more paradise into our world and when we speak falsely, we  do our share of creating some more hell. With every decision we make, we  decide for ourselves and on behalf of everyone else, whether our world  should tilt a bit more towards Heaven or hell. 

The cross each one of us carries is our earthly personality. We  ourselves brought it about in the course of many lifetimes through the  unconscious decision we were constantly making, without having the  faintest idea of what we were doing and that we are responsible for  every bit of what we create. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
​ 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Wesak Festival
*






​ The ancient ritual of the Wesak Festival  is believed to have come to our world through the Masters of the  Himalayan Mountains. Alice Bailey, the astrologer, writer and Christian  mystic wove Eastern traditions into her work and so helped to popularise  this festival in the Western world. For anyone who is also looking at  our earthly existence from the spiritual viewpoint, this festival  provides an opportunity for finding a better understanding of this  special time of the year on the Universal level.

The Wesak Festival consists not merely of one day. It covers the whole  of the three month period between the Aries Full Moon – which each year  coincides with the Jewish feast of Passover – and the Gemini Full Moon.  The day of its occurrence for this year is mentioned in the previous  chapter. The full Moon in Taurus is the highest point of the Wesak  festival, during which every year God and the Angels are presenting us  with opportunities for projecting our personal group and planetary soul  petitions for change and healing into the Universe. 

It is no a coincidence that the Jewish Passover, the Christian holiday  of Easter, the Wesak Festival and the Spring Equinox are based on the  same themes: death of the old which is followed by the renewal and  rebirth of life’s forces. In our world it takes place every year in  springtime. This is in keeping with God’s great plan of life and with  Angelic help happens on every level of life. In the Aztec Temples of  Mexico, the architecture of Chitzenitza was designed around the day of  the Spring Equinox. At sunrise only on that day, the shadow of the  serpent – the people’s symbol of the life force, known as Chi, Kundalini  or Shefa of other traditions, was seen moving up the temple walls, and  the renewed life force pouring itself into the Earth was felt. The  symbolic meanings of the resurrection of Easter, the freedom from  persecution of Passover, the rites of the renewal of life in spring, all  carry with them these energies of a new beginning after the cold and  darkness of the winter months.

All manner of spring cleaning actions – inner as well as in the world  around us – are most beneficial at this time. Here are a few  suggestions:

•    Write a petition or prayer to the Highest and put it in a place  where it can be left untouched until the same time next year.

•    Use one of the dates given to begin a new health practice that  appeals to you, maybe a daily workout, yoga or one of the martial arts.

•    Gather around you a group of friends for meditation and together  pray for the blessing and healing of our world and every form of life it  contains.

•    Feed the homeless and/or visit a community of elderly people. 

•    Wesak is a good time for the renewal of old friendships, healing  family wounds and making amends with those who have become alienated.  Even if the falling out was not your fault, bear in mind that far too  many people hand back their physical bodies to Mother Earth without  having been reconciled with loved ones they are leaving behind.

•    Make time to find out more about a tradition or spiritual practice  that has interested you for a long time, but you never got round to  studying it. Choose one and stay with it for a while. 

•    As the energies for new beginnings of all kinds are with us very  powerfully at this time of the year, try to make good use of it, if only  by going somewhere you have always wanted to see - as soon as this  becomes possible again.
 
May the blessings of this season of rebirth and renewal 
be with you, your loved ones, the whole of humankind 
and everything that shares our world with us.
​ 
 From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Wesak Moon And Festival
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_
​The  Full Moon during the Sun’s transit of Taurus is known as the Wesak Moon  and that always an extra special event in our world’s spiritual  calendar. In the year 2020 it took place on Thursday 7th May at 10.45  hrs Greenwich Meantime. The following is the essence of several  teachings on this theme from the White Eagle group of spirit guides.

The  first one was inspired by something that came my way in ‘The Vibration  of Light’ Stella Polaris June/July 2006: ‘There is nothing new under the  Sun and anywhere in the whole of Creation that has not happened before.  God’s truth was in the beginning and is as valid now as it will be  forever. During Mother Earth’s protracted evolutionary process certain  cycles of light have come round time and again. The higher esoteric  meaning of the word ‘light’ is the wisdom of spiritual understanding.
'At  certain intervals of humankind’s development there comes a fresh  release of this light to bring illumination to anyone who is ready to  receive it. As if from great transmitter stations on the higher planes  it then flows into earthly life in the form of knowledge and wisdom that  quickens people’s intelligence and opens their comprehension for the  parts of wisdom that, for wise higher reasons, up to that time had to  remain hidden from public view and knowledge. This applies as much to  secrets about your environment as everyone’s own inner being.’

The  second part was inspired by ‘The Festival of Wesak’ in Stella Polaris  April/May 2006: ‘Every bit of evil and suffering of your world has been  caused by what merely on the surface of things appears to be people’s  selfishness. In truth it has been part of the lessons every human being  has to experience in the course of its earthly lifetimes. On the deepest  innermost level all human spirit/souls have always been yearning to be  released from this developmental stage. Your world’s suffering causes  them to cry out and its yearning for speeding up humankind’s homecoming  into the awareness of its true God or Christ nature increases. On the  deepest innermost level every spirit/soul is aware that the next stage  of humankind’s development is going to consist of merging it together  into one single unit of siblinghood that in friendship is connected with  every form of life in the whole of Creation.

‘This is how it  comes about that, what once started as a journey of spiritual infants  descending into the exploration of the lowest and darkest corners of  earthly life, eventually ends with each one of you kneeling before the  throne of the Highest. You will then have evolved into mature and  responsible spiritual adulthood of which the wise ones in charge of you  will rightly be proud. Quite likely we shall allow you to join our ranks  if you apply for an apprenticeship.

‘Doubtless these things are  difficult for you to imagine at present, but try to look the right way,  i.e. the higher spiritual one, at everything that has always happened in  your world and is doing so in many parts of your world to this day.  Each time your soul is born into another lifetime on the Earth, it is  nailed to the cross of earthly life, the oldest symbol known to  humankind of its existence in physicality. Your whole race, as one  entity is also fastened to this cross and each one of you, who is  presently taking part in it, has been granted the gift of another  lifetime for getting to know God’s true nature and your own. Everything  that has ever taken place on the earthly plane of life has been an  essential part of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary  process, on the material as well as the spiritual level.

‘When  you comprehend these things, you need to share your learning with as  many as possible of your siblings in the great family of humankind. And  whatever you do, refuse to fight against anything. Pay attention to your  inner guidance, listen to what comes to you intuitively and go with the  flow. That is the best way of learning how to live in harmony with  God’s laws and all life, so that for you there will be no more  suffering. The Jesus legend’s crucifixion is meant to provide humankind  with a better understanding of this process. If Jesus had been a human  being, his spirit/soul would have withdrawn when his physical body was  crucified. As a spiritual Master he would have been able to observe the  scene from the perspective of his Highest Self. And that’s how every one  of you will eventually learn how to treat not only every one of your  own earthly problems, but also those of your whole world.

‘Do not  allow yourself to be crucified and tortured by anything. Instead,  observe your life and everything in it from the perspective of your  Highest or God Self. This empowers you to lift yourself above the  tribulations of earthly life that are still in store for you, because of  your remaining karmic debts. Always look for the learning that can be  drawn from any situation. Recognise things for what they truly are, i.e.  personal and collective evolutionary lessons and temporary development  phases that will most surely pass. This approach will help you to rise  above and cope with everything you still have to encounter, because you  are then viewing it dispassionately from the perspective of your highest  God or Christ Self. It will help you to grow ever more into one with  it.

‘Not only every individual spirit/soul but the human race as a  whole has to experience the various initiations of which the Jesus  legend consists. That’s how you, individually and collectively, each at  their own pace is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. This happens slowly and by degrees, and  whenever a certain of this journey has been reached, another initiation  has to be dealt with. On every occasion your consciousness expands and  you advance one more step towards your final destination of spiritual  perfection and wholeness.

‘Spiritual perfection has been achieved  when every aspect of your nature has been integrated. The more you  bring forth the characteristics of your God or Christ nature, the more  your God-likeness increases and the more you are consciously aware of  your oneness with your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. In  similar manner this also happens to the whole of humankind and your  world.’
From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When You Wish Upon A Star
*_
_*



*_

When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference who you are,
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is to extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

Fate is kind.
She brings to those who love
The sweet fulfilment of their secret longing.

Like a bolt out of the blue,
Fate steps in and sees you through,
When you wished upon a star,
Your dreams come true.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is too extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

When you wish upon a star,
Your dream comes true.
Each time we wish upon the Highest Star,
The Universal Christ,
The Angels see to it that it really does.

Jesse McCartney
From Walt Disney’s ‘Pinocchio’

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘When You Wish Upon A Star’

​The  Universe loves people who have the courage to commit themselves to a  task. When we give of our best and send nothing but kind and loving  thoughts, words and actions into our world, the spiritual background of  our world responds joyously and helps us to remove the obstacles in our  way. When we dream the impossible dream and reach for the only seemingly  unreachable Highest Star, the Universal Christ’s spirit, Its energies  then gives wings to our vision into us and has the power to lift us and  our world way above their present evolutionary level.

When this  happens, we are taking part in the alchemy of love and through the  experiences of our own life we discover that the higher esoteric meaning  of the alchemical process is the change of humankind’s leaden earthly  part into the pure gold of its higher spiritual nature. Because they  thought that with the help of alchemy the base metals of our world, for  example lead, really could be turned into gold, it’s no longer  surprising that the people of past ages did not succeed with their  quest. Taking spiritual concepts literally will never get us earthlings  anywhere. The very reason of our present existence is the search for  true and everlasting riches. The pot of gold at the end of this  particular rainbow is once more hidden in the wisdom and truth of our  own and our world’s spiritual background.

Towards the end of  humankind’s earthly education every one of us, high and low alike, at  last becomes aware of their true nature and the presence of the  Universal laws. This enables us to send nothing but good thoughts, words  and deeds into our world and when we do our best to bring forth and  practise the qualities of our Christ nature in every one of our daily  encounters, the leaden desires of our earthly nature are left behind and  the alchemy of love transforms them into the pure gold of our Christ  nature.

When we ask for healing in our prayers, meditations and  quiet reflections and tune the receiver/transmitter station of our  earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest Star and the brightest  Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, our vibrations attune  themselves to Its white healing magic. After a consultation with the  Lords of Karma, the Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, send  the Angels of healing and peace to do everything possible in view of  the Karmic conditions that prevail in the area and the people we are  focussing on. Whenever one of us unselfishly works for the blessing and  healing of our whole world, the Angels never leave us. Never forget that  when the inner and outer aspects of our planet are healing, the same  happens to everybody and therefore also us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
*_
​ _*The Impossible Dream
*_
​ _*




*_
​ To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

​ In the fullness of time, the unreachable   star described in the above song can and is meant to be reached and   that by each one of us. Each time we spread new understanding of God’s   sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds.   Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a shining star in our   own right, who is becoming ever more at one with the Christ Star. In   this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our world are absorbed   into the light of the Star and transmuted into blessing and healing   energies for all life. 

The materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly   development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it   gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our   higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower   counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and   thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first   manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of   all human souls’ longing for love. 

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn   to make contact with something it cannot yet understand. With the   awakening of its higher nature and intuition, the higher part of our   being can merely be sensed vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to   give love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by   someone. This draws people into our life who are willing to love us and   to show us the meaning of love. 

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we   begin to sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life,   even though so far we do not understand them, we may not even   consciously be aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of   earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out   and loving something that is more than earthly love, that will and   cannot die and will be with us forever. 

During that phase of our development, each time we observe a natural   phenomenon like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the   manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a   higher power that brings it all into being. Could it be the product of   the mind of a great intellect that created even the tiniest part of it?   We notice to our delight that each time we reflect on this, a feeling  of  peace and harmony seems to fill our whole being.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’
​ 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’*_

_*From A Distance
*_
_*



*_

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Juli Gold
Adapted for Bette Midler​ Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
‘From A Distance’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Long And Winding Road*_







On the long and winding road 
Through earthly life frequently
Choices and decisions have to be made,
Solutions are hard to find
And constant downpours 
Threaten to ruin our parade.

Whenever this happens, 
The best thing we can do is 
Turn to the living God within
And ask it to guide us into a new dawn.
Then cautiously begin to move forwards,
Whilst praying for courage and strength.
That’s how a way can always be found.

Although it’s true that the 
Process of changing the course of our life
Through different thinking and behaviour patterns,
Can be exceedingly tough,
It’s best to focus on the many good things 
That surely are in store for us,
As long as our intentions remain steadfast 
And we patiently give things a chance to develop. 

If we imagine that round the next bend of the road
Adventures could be waiting for us
We would not have dared to hope for,
Even in our wildest dreams,
That’s precisely what will happen.
So, dare to challenge the status quo
And refuse to run with the herd.
Do this because you know that this is how
Hopes and wishes may come true 
And new friendships appear
In ways you cannot foresee now. 

The Universe constantly offers
Fresh options to those who dare to accept
Its invitation to the dance of finding 
New ways of growing and expanding our consciousness 
Through visiting places we never knew existed and
Exploring realms where no other humans walked before.
So, dear Friend, don’t shy away from 
Dreaming of fabulous faraway worlds
And visiting wondrous places where you will find 
Warmth and affection, loving and caring
From beings who could have been waiting
For your appearance a long, long time.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings you have to share.
In the midst of these beings you may find someone
Who supports you in everything you do
And believes in you and the decisions you make, 
Who accepts that you alone know that 
They are the right things for you 
At that particular time,
Even though they may 
May be no good for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Courageously walk one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as you trust your inner guidance
And follow it without looking back,
Because that's the only safe way 
For any one of us to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’  


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Serenity Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.

I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.

​ Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

​​From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope? 
*
​ _




_
​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4​​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust

*




_
​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lord’s Prayer *_

_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age
*_
_*



*_

Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:


_*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_
​Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and  Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is  nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no  separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are  waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought  forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive  in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my  heart.

_*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_
​With my whole being I worship Thee, o  holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God  of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are  filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent  and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me  and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy  Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I  listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and  perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

_*Thy Kingdom come . . .
*_
​Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy  blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a  blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the  sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and  heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and  feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and  devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and  feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I  realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in  earthly life.

_*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*_
​Thy will created me and brought me into  being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me  and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please  make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is  blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more  Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee  and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star,  the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever  stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us  blesses and heals all life.

_*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*_
​O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of  all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou  has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in  the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a  reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more  powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness  of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee,  my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath  I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my  heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more  alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly  desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed  into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious  creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole  being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of  fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and  wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much  more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be.  Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when  it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and  those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view  their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.

_*And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*_
​By sharing the gifts you so generously  bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I  freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who  has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the  ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each  other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the  experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge  that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring  rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow  will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to  overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths.  And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to  see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and  unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.

_*Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_
​Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy  love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and  every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please,  give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the  things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee  to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine  nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I  once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the  difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care  of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most  gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing  abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I  have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,  with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of  these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires  and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of  the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for  Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine  guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I  may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the  feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they  are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,  grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all  right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being  and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can  show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all.

_*For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*_
​My life is one with Thee and it is my  will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my  spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with  Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I  surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will  and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours,  so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and  wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty  and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed  form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy  Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be  compatible with Thine. 

 
​Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the  glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of  They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until  the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to  overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom  and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our  evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness  with Thee, our Creator. 

 
​O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of  all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and  regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in  nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with  Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy  light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,  our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and  regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,  and all of Creation are healing with us.

 _*
So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*_
​May the blessing and healing power of  Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through  all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow  for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all  lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the  Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the  greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.
Amen

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer
*_
_* Part One
*_






​Although  the Lord’s Prayer is considered by many as the prayer of all prayers,  it is an ancient one that existed in different forms long before  Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the religions of the Gnostic movement.  All other details of the Jesus story came about the same way. To hide  this background, the Roman church after a while declared the Gnostic  religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs. This too was part of the Age of  Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind faith, martyrdom and suffering. The  brightest light casts the deepest shadows and the combined force of the  energies of this sign’s ruling planets Jupiter’s and Neptune’s saw to  it that this is indeed what happened.

As many know by now,  everything that takes place in earthly life or anywhere else in the  whole of Creation does so with the will and wishes of the Highest.  Nothing is ever wasted and all things serve a wise higher purpose. There  is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of God’s great plan of  life that, in the course of the Piscean Age, our race should fully  explore the unfathomable depths to which the human small earthly self is  capable of sinking. This applies especially when it comes to dealing  out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s Creation that  we can lay our greedy hands on. What could have served this purpose  better than the Jesus legend, which God and the Angels gave our world at  the beginning of the Piscean Age?

The religion that developed  around this tale was based on the insistence that every word of it is  literally true. Anybody who dared to doubt this and speak up about it,  was a heretic who needed to be removed by whatever means their  tormentors could think of, the more cruel and ugly the better. The  inquisition and witch hunts served this purpose well. The truth had to  wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us. It is the age of truth  that flows directly from the highest levels of life into every heart and  soul that tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its earthly mind  into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. God and the Angels  would then be revealing that Jesus never was a historical figure, that  the story of his life is but a legend and that the truth every human  being is in earthly life to seek has always been hiding behind its  surface words.

The various stations of this legend represent the  initiations which every human being takes part in during its  evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain, which for a certain  length of time takes each one of us through experiencing every aspect of  life in physicality. When the time is right for our inner eyes to open  to the truth, we begin to recognise intuitively that the Jesus story is  filled with metaphors and symbolisms that are eternally valid nuggets of  wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in our world  contained the same ones that were presented as yet another legend. They  were carried forward and eventually presented by God and the Angels as  the religion of Piscean age.

The details were skilfully woven  into the rich and colourful tapestry of a new tale that was designed to  capture the imagination of the people of that time. By declaring that  every word of it was literally true and allowing its priesthood the  freedom to stamp out anyone who did not agree with this, with the  passing of time the new religion turned into an ever more effective  instrument for stamping out every trace of the Gnostic movement, with  its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s direct experience of  God. Their time had not yet come.

And that’s how it came about  that with the help and the will of God and the Angels the Jesus story  was presented as if it were based on historical facts and was about a  God-man who had once appeared in the flesh in earthly life. For a long  time humankind was to be kept in the dark about the fact that in truth  it is a legend loaded with metaphors and symbolisms about the human  evolutionary journey through earthly life. Irrespective of how unlikely  the details of this tale were and how much superior the wisdom of the  Gnostic religions were and the extent to which the Gnostics resisted,  they were gradually stamped out.

Those who refused to go along  with the Christian beliefs were declared to be non-believers. They had  to be removed by any means the zealous followers of the new religion  could think of, for example by beheading or burning their fellow  citizens on the stake, in the name of a non-existing God. This policy  was eagerly pursued by institutions like the Inquisition that were  created. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the  ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the  Divine, had to remain hidden behind the story’s surface words for a long  time to come.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that  this kind of knowledge should be suppressed as much as possible during  the Age of Pisces, so that we as a race could become familiar with the  darkest aspects of our own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide  as many teaching and learning opportunities as possible, until our  entry into the Age of Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of  humankind’s lower nature were given free reign to express and manifest  themselves. This was particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the  church that sprung up around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit  in judgement over the people who took part in these things, do not  overlook that it is more than likely that those who by now have matured  into spiritual adulthood took part in the atrocities and corruption that  for a long time were rampant in everything connected with the church.  We must have been there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next  lifetime being on the receiving end.

Until our entry into the  Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as much part of us as we  are part of God and that the Angels are in charge of us and our world  and constantly observing it from its spiritual background. And that is  how, with the passing of time, the Christian church served as the  Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more cutting us off from the  Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure of Jesus is a metaphor  for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way of hiding it from us,  until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber and ready to be  reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own. This would  enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even the last one of  the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes ago.

Therefore,  let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us is any  better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are presently  sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a different phase  of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us ever forget the  wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his  finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened  up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to  throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further  we move into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every  soul directly from the Source, the more we shall value and appreciate  the morsels of wisdom we are finding along our way. Through developing  discernment and learning to listen to the voice of the living God  within, our inner guidance, the truth is now beginning to reveal itself  intuitively to anyone who is ready and willingly pays attention. This is  how ever more of us are now receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge  given to us and our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the  Christ circle.

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one  of the most outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings  have inspired centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic  metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before  we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We  were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not  fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice  sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and  received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual  thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no  longer present.’

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian  religion was designed to suppress. The plan decreed that it should  succeed and that it would take a long time before we discovered that  life is by no means a one-off thing, the way Christianity teaches to  this day, but an endless and flawless continuum. However, for as long as  we took the Christian teachings literally, we would think that when  no-one was looking, we could sin as much and as thoroughly as the  temptations of our lower nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s  voice we heard and followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed  lower animal nature. For the time being these urges would be projected  onto something outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it  was to lure unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human  experience. God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If  we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in some  far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins. We,  in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to enjoy  Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and fried  in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we  believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before  we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ  nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God,  nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and  misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in  the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the  link at the end of this chapter.

When we have handed our physical  body back to Mother Earth and returned to the world of light, our true  home, and rested there for a while, the wise ones in charge of us will  show us these records. With the help of the evidence before us we  ourselves assess and judge how well we managed to balance our spiritual  bankbook in the course of our most recent earthly lifetime. If some of  our debts are still outstanding, we can apply for another lifetime that  will bring us fresh opportunities for settling them.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’
•    ‘The Lightbringer’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer - Part Two
*_
_*The Cross Of Our Earthly Existence
*_
_*




*_
​Re-establishing  our inner connection with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the  birthright of every human child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring  healers and lightbringers is the building of a new bridge of love  between Heaven and Earth, God and all of humankind.  And I hope my  version of the Lord’s Prayer will help you to do this. True prayers from  our heart and soul invite the stream of the Great Father/Mother’s  eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our whole being. From there it  can then flow into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation. This  spiritual power gradually transforms Mother Earth into a planet of  healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two greatest evils of our  world, which to this day are hindering this development. May the living  waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and truth, cleanse and purify our  consciousness and that of our world.

May our new understanding  of God’s great plan of life help us to dissolve and get rid of these  evils, once and for all. Like all truly great ideas, this plan is  ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every human spirit who enters  earthly life for the first time is like a blank slate on which nothing  has been written before. We are like newly born infants who have just  left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb. Never having  experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which is happening  around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our mother through  her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should become familiar  with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature and humankind’s  in general, we are born into environments where they can be explored.  The people around us are our only teachers and by copying their  behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them.

This is  what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are sharing  earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited killing,  maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the grownups around  them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be accepted as full  members of society. Wishing to be like the others, these young souls  have precious little choice but joining those around them in their  thinking and activities. This places them into polar opposition to old  and experienced souls who are in the process of developing their Christ  nature. This means learning to love wisely, the way God loves all of us,  His/Her children of the Earth, without exception. Each can only find  out through their own experiences the truth of the saying that love  understands all and because of it forgives all.

When we forgive  our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we love them as  children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind and all  life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But, considering  what the future has in store for these youngsters, including  reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you  think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in  place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may  be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t  have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence  to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to  people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than  anything else.

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that  any kind of suffering we inflict upon others during any stage of our  development does eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then  in a future one. Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and  wisdom sees to it that this should only happen when our earthly self has  grown strong enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the  ignorance of our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around  with us is our earthly personality with all its flaws and  imperfections, weaknesses as well as strengths.

However, that is  not the way God created us. The small earthly self was developed by none  other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In previous ones this  part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles we now have to  struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives. Every bit of the  Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their lifetimes will  eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of that we can be  sure, even though to come about may take a thousand lifetimes ahead.  The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we shall be sufficiently  evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall know that they are  constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact that they can and will  not do our work for us, all we have to do is humbly request their  support. For anyone who asks, they are always willing to give sufficient  strength and courage to deal with what has to be faced.

Whatever  my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I have to  endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it serves  the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering. Through  our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin to stir  from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and animal  alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through. And that  arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as for  everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less well  off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep inner  urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*World Healing Prayer
*_
_*




*_
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life,
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing.
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
This fire burns away
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices,
Its own and other people’s,
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation,
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen

From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Us And Our World
*_






Beloved Father/Mother of all life,
I am calling on You today to ask for healing
For myself and my world.
Your Divine wisdom and power brought us all into being.
You sustain and support us every moment of every day.
Every breath I take, every morning I wake,
Every moment of every hour,
I am in You and You are in me
And I rejoice that it shall be so in all Eternity.

Please fill my whole being with the blessing and healing power
Of Your infinite wisdom and love.
And with the power of Your Divine thoughts,
Which once brought me into this life,
Help me to re-generate and heal my whole being.
I surrender my whole being into your loving hands
And pray that Your will shall be mine.
May Your words of healing and peace flow through me,
So I can do my share of
Blessing and healing, saving and redeeming myself
And everything that is in this life with me.

Please guide me and show me ways of
Casting out the things that are no longer of any use to me.
Mending that which is broken in me and my life.
Regenerating and renewing every cell and atom
Of my whole being and of our whole world.
Open blocked arteries and veins.
Removing inflammations and cleanse my body of infections.
Healing damaged areas of my inner and outer being.
[Pour your heart out and tell the Highest forces everything that is troubling you.]

May the blessing and healing power of Your love
Fill my whole being,
So that every part of me that is presently not functioning
The right way becomes perfectly healthy
And my whole being begins to function
The way You intended it to be at the moment of my creation.

I wish to serve You and the life You have created for us
With all my heart and mind, body and spirit and soul,
For the rest of this lifetime and throughout Eternity.
But this I can only do when my whole being has been healed.
That’s why in the name of love,
Your own sacred name,
I ask it from You.

Amen

​​Recommended Reading:
​ ·      ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
​
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life
*_
_*Affirmations
*_
_*




*_
​As  you move along the pathway of your present lifetime, whenever your  needs change be creative and make up new affirmations. Here are a few  examples to help you on the way:

•    O Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, may Your will and wishes as well as Your  words and prayers be mine. In my life may Your will be done this day and  always. Today is a day of completion and healing, for which I give  thanks and praise. Divine healing miracles are constantly taking place  in my world and therefore also in me. Your miracles and wonders shall  never cease.

•    My love for You floods my whole being and fills  every cell and atom of my physical body and restores them to perfect  health, happiness and wellbeing. With every breath I take the love and  warmth of Your sacred fire flows through the painful parts into their  deep underlying causes and dissolves them.

•    Before going to  sleep, I affirm that in dreamtime energies that are no longer good for  me will be flowing through my feet into the sacred fire of Mother Earth.  I ask the Angels of healing and peace to uplift and transmute them into  blessing and healing energies for all life. No other energies can enter  my consciousness.

•    My earthly personality is the cross I  have been carrying for a long time. I now hand it over to you, Great  White Spirit, the wise one or living God within. You communicate with me  intuitively and at all times are showing me where and how I can best  serve You.

•    God and the Angels are guiding and protecting me  and forever will continue to do so. Nothing can hurt or harm me because I  now walk in the light of the Universal Christ, Your only born  Son/Daughter. My fears and anxieties are dissolving because they are no  longer required.   

•    I only need to remember the things that  are worthy of keeping. So I let go of that which no longer serves my  highest good and greatest joy and the wellbeing of our whole world.

•     Knowing that Your evolutionary plan is perfect and that this also  applies to the millions of small plans, one for every human being,  within  the great plan, the fire of Your Divine enthusiasm eases me  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Intuitively,  You and the Angels are showing me ways of fulfilling my highest  potential and how through this make my contribution to the healing of  our world.

•    My pathway up the spiritual mountain of life now  lies open and inviting before me. You and the Angels are guiding me  through the tests and trials that still have to come my way until my  last karmic debt has been paid and the path for a healing miracle is  clear.

•    My inner light of Your wisdom and love fills my whole  being and flows into everything I touch with my thoughts, words and  actions. This is my way of bringing my own small corner of Heaven onto  the Earth, so it can be shared with the whole of my spiritual family.

•     I am consciously aware that You have always been and forever will be  with me and part of me. This means I have re-entered the state of  Paradise and the knowledge of my oneness with You and all life fills my  whole being to overflowing with a new kind of hope and faith, trust and  devotion that is unshakeable. And my gratitude for the goodness of the  life You and the Angels have always given us is boundless.

•     You are the small still voice of my inner being. At all times I pay  attention to Your directions and follow them without hesitation. I hear  with Your ears and joyously perceive the Angels’ glad tidings of the new  golden age of our world, when Mother Earth has become a place where  people and animals co-exist peacefully. I see how hand in hand with You  and the Angels, everybody harmoniously works together for the highest  good and greatest joy of all manifestations of life.
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
For You are my inspiration,
Revelation and illumination.
I know that with the help and will
Of You and the Angels
All things are possible,
Every condition can be healed
And crooked corners made straight.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’


From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Navigating The Ocean Of Life
*_
_*




*_
​Desire  is at the basis of all life and the energies of the planet Mars are the  pure creative/spiritual/sexual ones that fuel all your desires and as  you are well are of by now there are a great many. The first sign of the  zodiac, Aries, represents human souls experiencing their primary  encounter with life when of necessity all their desires and interests  are still focused on themselves. They are propelled into life by the  desire to build themselves an earthly personality that will help them to  carve out a niche for themselves and maintain it. In the second sign,  Taurus, the desire for all the good things of the Earth and especially  earthly possessions are explored. In the third sign, Gemini, the soul  concentrates this precious energy onto developing its abilities to  communicate. In the fourth sign, Cancer, it learns to appreciate the  value of home, mother and tradition. In the fifth sign, Leo, it becomes  aware of itself and its own creative powers. And so forth.

It is  good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the  Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need  to learn how to rise above and overcome them. At first the temptations  of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise from your  inner self. However, the more you recognise them for what they truly  are, i.e. tests and trials that are meant to help you grow, the easier  you will find it to resist them. Your present existence is meant to  teach you mastery over its lower planes. To achieve this, your spirit  has to take charge and learn to ride the earthly nature, instead of  being ridden by it.

Your mind and your physical body are like a  ship with which you are learning to navigate the great ocean of life.  You – the inner self, your spirit and soul – are the captain and you are  in charge. But, I am the Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander,  and each one of you is responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that  of their craft and the state of your world. My laws have always ensured  that chaos could never reign on the ocean of life and this will continue  forever. As young souls need to take part in all lessons of the Earth  plane, once at the giving end and then on the receiving one, in the  beginning they remain unconscious of the existence of My laws.

Later,  when you have matured and your consciousness has expanded sufficiently,  their presence enters into your field of vision. Grasping the necessity  for them not only for your own life but for all of it, empowers you to  take your destiny into your own hands, though only up to a point. You  will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your present lifetime  has been granted, so that you may gain absolute control over all aspects  of your own nature, feminine and masculine, your earthly as well as  your Highest Self.

I am the Highest Star and the Brightest Light  in the whole of Creation, the Pole Star, whose light consists of  spiritual wisdom and understanding. By this beam you will eventually  steer your vessel back home into the oneness with Me. Every night before  going to sleep and at the end of your present earthly sojourn trust  your whole being into My hands, knowing that in all Eternity you will be  safe with Me. You are the centre of your own Universe and you are also  the centre of My life. All My love, wisdom and power that is reflected  in the whole of My Creation is also in you.

Lay your hands  trustingly into Mine, so I can teach you how to use all your inner  resources wisely. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and fears.  When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you, turn  towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you always  and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and that  is your small earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the shadows from your  past are still waiting to be released, so that the wounds of all  lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of any kind, call  upon Me and I will show you the way. Walk hand in hand with the Angels  and Me once again, the way you used to do a long, long time ago, so I  can teach you how to do your share of blessing and healing, saving and  redeeming yourself, your world and everything that is in it. I love you  all and I bless each one.

It may surprise you to hear that I am  longing as much as you are for the moment when all My children of the  Earth can receive and comprehend My whole truth. During the spiritual  infancy of your race this was impossible, as much of the knowledge you  are receiving now would have frightened you to death in those days. That  is why I only small part of My truth were given through the teachers I  sent to your world from time to time. When you look back, you will be  able to see for yourself how, as humankind slowly progressed on the  evolutionary spiral, every so often another instructor appeared to  relate to you the same story in a somewhat different manner.

This  is how it came about that I gradually revealed ever more of My truth to  you and your world. By the time I gave you the Jesus legend, many of  you had grown into their spiritual adolescence. The stories about the  Master’s birth and life seeded into the consciousness of your race some  new and essential parts of My truth about the initiations every human  soul on its evolutionary pathway eventually has to undergo. Upon  reaching spiritual adulthood, you begin to grasp the underlying esoteric  meaning of all the teachings I ever gave to your world through fresh  myths and legends that from time to time appeared. The degree of  understanding of their concepts reveals to the Angels and Me when  another one of you is ready to be taught, guided and protected  exclusively by Me, your inner teacher and guide, the living God within.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Needs You
*
​ 





​ Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know.
It needs your compassion and understanding,
Your ability of speaking and listening, 
Acting and re-acting to the world around you
In positive and constructive ways only.

You possess gifts that have taken 
Many lifetimes to develop and that can 
Be given to our world only by you. 
Your time for holding them back, 
Because you believe you are not good, 
Ready and wise enough
Is over.
You are required to walk your talk 
And have the courage to be the one 
You are truly meant to be.

Your Christ nature is rising from the dead. 
Hallelujah!
Time for developing and bringing forth
From deep within you its characteristics.
Unbeknown to you for a long time,
You are a many faceted jewel 
With gifts you may still be unaware of.
In the vast eternal theatre of life 
There is a special place for you.
God created you so that, in the course
Of many lifetimes, your earthly self
Could develop the talents the Divine bestowed upon you,
Which in the fullness of time would enable you
To play a role that nobody else could fill.

Through this, at the end of your earthly education,
You would be making a valuable 
Contribution towards humankind’s spiritual rebirth and
The greatest transformation its world ever experienced.
Your present situation is an essential part 
Of your final test that consists of
Redeeming every one of the karmic debts
You brought with you unpaid from past lifetimes.
As with the help and will of God and the Angels
All things are possible, it can be done.
Nothing will then stand in the way of being 
Healed in mind and body, spirit and soul.

Never forget that when you are healing,
The whole of God’s Creation is healing with you.
Can you see why not only our world needs you,
But every form of life on all its levels? 
Having reached this peak of your earthly development, 
If you pass the test, further lifetimes on this planet
Will no longer be required by you.
At the natural end of your present one, 
You will be released into continuing your studies
Within the greater freedom of the spirit realm
And that gradually on ever higher levels.

Planetary harmony and peace cannot be attained 
Without each one of us freely and willingly
Facing the challenges that arise in our lives
And through this play our part and that 
With every fibre of our being 
With mind and body, spirit and soul. 
One thing we can be sure of and that is that
Nobody will wave some kind of magic wand 
And do the work for us. 
That’s why I am saying to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius

​ From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of The Real You
*
​ _*




*_
​ The Age of Aquarius is with us.
It is the age of friendship and siblinghood 
With all life and the time has come
When all our relationships, especially difficult ones,
First in line the one with ourselves and God,
Are waiting to be healed and transformed 
Into bonds of friendship and love.
Once created, such things will never be taken from us 
And wherever our road may lead us,
They are ours to keep, in all Eternity.

From the love we feel for each other, 
Our world and God grow the
Spiritual wings that help us to rise above 
The selfish desires of our lower nature.
This love enables us to look 
Beyond the ends of our noses and 
Perceive the greater picture of life.
And that empowers us to rise
Above the misery and suffering 
That to this day exist in earthly life.

Their manifestations are waiting to be lifted,
By us into the radiance of the Christ Star, 
The Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation.
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
We are then blessed with the power of filling them
With the healing energies of the Universal Christ,
The only born Son/Daughter of the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.
Every one of us contains a spark of the Christ Light.
When it wakes from its slumbering state,
The Christ child is born in our heart and 
With the passing of time grows into 
The wise one or living God within.

The highest and noblest qualities we admire in others,
And probably thought we could never achieve,
Maybe even those of the Master Jesus.
Are also in every one of us.
Don’t let this discourage you, 
The God-man is not a historical figure.
The story of his life is merely a legend 
That was created by God and the Angels,
So that in due course we would recognise his qualities
As those of every human being’s own higher Divine nature.
We can only see in others what’s also in us. 
Therefore, their qualities must be in us,
But where?
 Deep within our own being.

The awakening of this aspect of our nature
Brings with it the realisation that we are
Co-creators with God and, like God, are 
Constantly in the process of creating something.
Every one of our thoughts, words and actions
Creates something and, like God,
On the inner level all life is one and
There is no separation between anything,
So that whatever any one of us thinks, says and does
Affects everything else in the whole of Creation
And creates either positive or negative Karma.
Therefore, great caution and care 
Are advisable for us earthlings. 

The end of our earthly education has been reached
When we have evolved into 
A Christed one in our own right.
This is one who is aware of their true nature
And the high and holy destiny that is in store
For all human beings who have made 
Peace with themselves and God. 
They will require no further lifetimes on the Earth
And at the natural end of their present one,
They will be released into the greater freedom
Of the spirit realm and continuing their studies
By exploring its higher and eventually highest realities.

On the long, steep and narrow road that leads 
To this goal, refuse to pay attention to the shouts of 
Those who think they know the way,
When their behaviour shows they have no idea
Of what is at stake in our world. 
We are the pioneers of the Aquarian Age 
And paying attention to our inner guidance and
Following its directions is the only road for us. 

Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us is required to walk it alone.
Although they are invisible to earthly eyes,
They really are there, 
Always have been and forever will be.
In truth, none of us has ever been alone.
Under their guidance and protection
Our task is to bring down to earthly life
The visions that make great and speedy progress with 
The evolutionary plan of our world possible.
All you and I have to do is share our learning
With as many as possible of those around us.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No-One Is Without Value
*
​ *





*
​ The essence of a teaching from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as the Lodge’s Monday  Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a precious and unique being, who  is loved by the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents, far  more than any of you can imagine. No human being is without value and  each one of you is of the greatest importance as a manifestation of God,  who is in the process of evolving into perfection, i.e. wholeness, and  through whom the Divine forces in due course will be able to touch the  lives of countless others. Your earthly minds are receiver and  transmitter stations and potentially each one of you is a channel and  reflector of God’s light. If in your minds you hold fast to the  realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine through you into the  whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s light can reach and  illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well as many others who  are unknown to you. 

‘The esoteric meaning of the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter  and resurrection story is an allegory that describes the death and  resurrection of humankind’s spiritual nature. At the beginning of your  education as physical beings, your spirit consciousness is nailed to the  cross of earthly life. For wise higher reasons it has to die in that  environment, but after having spent many lifetimes in it, the Divine  spark in you stirs from its slumber. Slowly your spiritual nature rises  from its grave, from your subconscious into your conscious awareness, so  it can be resurrected by your earthly self. May the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew  and heal the heart and soul of humankind with Its loving breath of  life.'

 And this is the essence of  another  teaching from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides that  reached me  as a Lodge’s Monday Thought on 7th  January 2019: ‘Every human  being is  constantly close to God’s loving  heart. For a long time  without being  aware of it, this love is part of  you and when in the  fullness of  time the Divine spark within you wakes  up, your own Christ  nature  starts to develop. Through bringing forth  the highest and best  that is  within you, this part of your being  provides you with the  sweetness,  nobility and strength of character of  the Divine, and also  the  inspiration and courage to move bravely along  the predestined  pathway.  Wherever it may take you, it will give you  companionship and  never  ending happiness and joy as the glory of God’s  Creation reveals itself   to you more and more.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind 
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours and 
May Your inspiration flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers
That ensure the harmonious unfolding of all life
In keeping with Your Great evolutionary plan.

Amen​ 
​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things
*
​ 





People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do It Now
*
​ _*



*_

It isn’t the things we do, my Friend,
It’s those that are left undone,
That cause us most heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

The tender words forgotten,
The letters we didn’t write,
The flowers we did not send
Become haunting ghosts at night.

The stones we could have lifted
Out of another’s way.
The words of heart-felt counsel
We didn’t take time to say.

The loving touch of a hand,
The warm and gentle tone,
We neither had time nor thought for,
Having troubles enough of our own.

The little acts of kindness,
That so easily slip from one’s mind
Are the only chances of acting like Angels 
We poor mortals find.

They come in night and silence,
Those sad, reproachful wraiths,
When hope is faint and flagging,
And a chill is falling on our faith.

Earth life is all too short, my Friend,
And this world’s sorrows are too great,
To put up with a slow compassion
That tarries, until it’s too late.

That’s why it isn’t the thing we do, 
But those that are left undone
That give us most of the heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
​ _*



*_

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.​ Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating 
And becoming one of them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ * * *

​ ‘It is neither the critic who counts nor   the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the   doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who   are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and   blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again,   because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to  do  their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are   spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will   know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours   fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore,  their  place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar  with  victory and defeat.’ 
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius

​ * * *

​ _*The Impossible Dream
*_
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

​​From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unpleasant People
*_
​ _*




*_​ This is an ode to the unpleasant people of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but were sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, I can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating right here and now, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

O Great Father/Mother,
Please send my love and forgiveness 
To every one of our world’s unpleasant people.
Thank them on my behalf and bless them, 
For they truly do not yet know what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole humankind.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their true selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall reach out to each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything 
But love and kindness, tolerance and patience.
I imagine that all unpleasant people on that plane of life 
Will reveal themselves 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. 
That’s why to each one of them I send 
My most grateful thanks.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’​  
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Seasons Of Our Life
*_






​The  world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening to us on  its inner level. And our lives are subject to a constantly repeating  succession of cycles of rebirth and death. Just like our planet we are  moving through seasons of spring and summer, autumn and winter. Every  year that passes they seem to be same, but imperceptibly on the earthly  plane we and our world have always been moving forwards and upwards on  the individual and collective evolutionary spiral, not only our own and  that of our world but the whole of Creation.

Earthly human  lifetimes usually consist of childhood and adolescence as spring and old  age as winter. On all levels of life every winter is followed by a new  spring that brings the gift of resurrection and rebirth with a renewal  of life’s forces. At the end of each lifetime we leave our outworn and  tired physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true  home. That’s how time and again we are resurrected and reborn into the  awareness of God’s true nature and our own. One of the Angels of Death  comes to release the spirit and soul, who have been held captive in  their physical body and returns them into the greater freedom of our  true home, the spirit world, where learning experiences of a different  nature are waiting for us. Could anything be better?

The  unceasing and relentless flow of our world’s and our own life’s seasons  are clear evidence of who truly is in charge of humankind and its  destiny. During the early parts of our earthly education we, with  typical human arrogance, for a long time believe that we ourselves are.  Yet, even the last and slowest one of God’s children of the Earth  eventually reaches the developmental point when they realise that the  only thing we can ever do is paddle the canoe of our existence. The  steering is done by the Highest Forces. Because they are part of us and  everything else that exists in the whole of Creation and are holding and  executing the evolutionary plan for every manifestation of life, they  really know the way of all things

Being aware of what’s going to  happen to me when my time for departure from the earthly plane has come,  I cannot say that the thought of growing old ever disturbed me unduly.  Yet, now the winter of my life is here and it must be coming ever  closer, I sometimes cannot help wondering what’s happened and how did I  get here so fast? Where have all those years gone? I remember seeing  older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of  me. The present season of my life was so far off in those days that I  could not imagine what it would be like when I was as old as they were  then. Nothing prepared me for the aches and pains that creep up on us  with increasing age. There is no way of telling how long this particular  season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes  for each one of us, our lives are by no means over. I am sure you know  exactly what I mean. New adventures are surely waiting for all of us in  the world of spirit. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you!

If  you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that  it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever you  would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not  procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike  quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can  today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any  case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as  many seasons of life as other people. That too is okay with me. Live for  today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while  there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even  more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them  over the years and what you will be leaving behind.

Earthly life  is a gift from the Universe to everybody who is presently taking part  in it. The way we conduct our present lifetime needs to be a present for  those around us and also for our whole world. We are here to make our  stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly and in a  manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, instead of contributing  to the general robbing and plundering of her precious resources. Wise  ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because  they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be  required to return to this plane, they will come as their own  descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the  case.

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous  lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think  of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an  amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you  think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us,  by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of  ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of  humankind’s thoughtlessness and greed.

Today is the oldest I have  ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do  have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not  done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round  to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well  and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the  same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter  of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the  most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings as  much as possible. Be content with whatever experiences come your way,  but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The awareness that everything  that happens to us in the final analysis serves a wise and higher  purpose can turn even the darkest day into a good one.

Live  healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present  existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and value and  not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A happy and  loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this  life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches  of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only things we are  allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and  inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in  you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it  with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material goods, but  that which we scatter and share with others that reveals the quality of  our character and life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of  precision engineering. Yet, the dweller inside them, our spirit and  soul, are of far greater importance. The outer shell is part of Mother  Earth and belongs to her. It is our means of transport for one single  lifetime only. We are responsible for it, its maintenance and wellbeing.  At the beginning of each new lifetime a new body is entrusted into our  care and should eventually be returned to the Earth in as good a  condition as possible.

The same as all other earthly things  physical bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need  of being repaired and when they have reached the end of their  usefulness, they are returned to the Earth and decay. In contrast to  this the indwelling spirit and soul is immortal and eternal. It moves on  and will never perish. The level of consciousness that has been reached  by the inner self at the time of leaving its outer shell behind has  been imparted to each one of its cells and atoms.

They have  always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that in due  course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the inner  level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind is  moving forwards with us, so does our whole world and the rest of God’s  Creation. This is how each one of us at all times is helping all life to  move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Having  patiently and lovingly put up with humankind’s ignorant and unruly  behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that Mother Earth,  our beautiful home planet, is at last treated with the consideration  and love it deserves?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

​​From ‘Reflections On Growing Older’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ask The Beasts And They Shall Teach You
*_
_*




*_
‘_For you shall be in league with the stones of the field;
And the wild beasts shall surrender [their wisdom] to you.’
Job 5:23
_
_‘But ask now the beasts and they shall teach you;
And the fowls of the air and they shall tell you;
Or speak to the Earth and it shall teach you;
And the fishes of the sea shall declare to you.’
Job 12: 7-8
_
​The  world around us is an outer manifestation of the inner life of our  race, individually and collectively. It acts like a mirror that  constantly reflects its state back to us. Subtly and in many different  ways, the Universe has always been trying to guide us and teach us by  showing us better ways of living harmoniously with each other and our  world. Martin Luther, the Father of the Reformation in Germany who, for  the first time in its history, made the Bible accessible to lay people  by translating it into German, observed: ‘Study the animal world and you  will understand human behaviour much better.’ The same applies to all  other parts of the world around us. Much new understanding can be found  through observing the environment and intuitively interpreting what kind  of messages it may contain.

Take for example the trees and  observe how their branches reach ever higher upwards into the sky and  their roots work their way deeper and deeper into the Earth, in search  of nourishment and water. They are doing so with such force that they  are capable of growing through and breaking up stones. Our developing  inner roots can and need to do the same. Like the trees, we are bridges  between Heaven and Earth and are in this life to behave like them, the  way Richard St. Barbe Baker describes in his book ‘Green Glory’: ‘The  Earth itself is a child of the Sun and its tree children are ever  striving to get nearer their distant father.’

For a very long  time the Bible has been trying to draw our attention to the fact that,  if we but open our inner eyes and ears and pay attention to our  environment, God’s human children of the Earth can receive guidance and  participate in her great wisdom. Becoming aware of our oneness with all  life, we realise that we are indeed in league with the stones of the  field and that, when we approach the wild beasts with love in our  hearts, they eventually are willing to not to exactly surrender to us,  but to tolerate us and live in harmony with us. Through watching them  much can be learnt about the loving care and wisdom of the Goddess, the  Great Mother of all life and the feminine wisdom aspect of the Divine  Trinity. With the help of the animals we can find a better perception of  how life works on all its levels. By taking a closer look at the animal  kingdom and letting the behaviour of the beasts speak to us it is  possible to become more familiar with the drives and motivations of our  own inner self.

The flying creatures mean to teach us about the  human spirit. Like them, we have the ability to fly. Yet, this doesn’t  happen effortlessly. It is a learning curve like any other with all its  inherent trials and errors. Watch any young bird family. You don’t have  to look for anything exotic. A family of house sparrows will serve our  purpose perfectly. Observe how difficult it is for the young ones to  take to their wings and to go in search of nourishment. But, when they  finally take off and soar through the air, they remind us that our  spirit can fly, too, and that in truth it is as free as they are, in  fact more so!

The fishes of the sea are symbols for the creative  ideas that are floating in great abundance in the vast ocean of life.  When one pays attention to them, they are only too willing to declare  themselves to us and help us gain a better understanding of our true  nature and high and holy destiny. The behaviour of the beasts reveals  that what they have within is also in us and many of their habits are  also ours. The whole of humankind stands to gain a great deal from  paying attention to the beliefs held by the Earth and Nature attuned  traditions of people like the Native Americans and Australians. They  have always echoed and been in harmony with the ancient teachings the  Angels gave to our world down the ages.
​​From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Projection*
*




*
​When our parents die, the sense of  security they once were able to convey to us – if indeed they succeeded  in doing this – also goes from us. We shall return to this theme in the  chapter ‘Parents And Children’.  For now let us have a look at what happens each time one of our parents  dies. For simplicity’s sake we are considering this mostly in  connection with only one of them, our mother. Obviously, something  similar happens when our father departs from this plane of life. 

Our parent’s energies and our own are similar and their character traces are also a part of our own character make-up. Up to the time of their passing into the world of light, we may not yet have lived and owned up to some of them, because through their physical presence in our life they were externalised and we projected them onto her. Yet, their energies were and still are similar to ours, otherwise we could not have come through them into our present lifetime. 

To stay with our mother, for as long as she remained with us on our present level of life, in some mysterious way we lived through her, but her passing means that this is no longer possible. We are not a piece of her, we never were. We are an independent individual spirit and soul in our own right. We appeared through her because she had agreed – once upon a time in the world of spirit – that the Universe should create a new body through her, which could be used as a vehicle for another lifetime in physicality by our spirit and soul.

In spite of the fact that our energies are of a similar nature and will always remain so, for us the time has come to accept and integrate the archetypal mother within ourselves. In this process of integration we are required to accept every one of our earthly mother’s characteristics as our own. As they are also ours, whether we look at them as being good, bad or indifferent, this can be a more than somewhat daunting task. But through owning up to them it is possible to become a fuller, richer and more whole person in our own right. We are all mirrors of each other. Therefore, the things we recognise in others – including our mother – are in us, too. This is not because we inherited them from her or some other ancestor, but because we ourselves developed them, as likely as not in the course of a great many lifetimes.

Mother’s passing presents us with the task of taking possession of as many of the gifts our life has been trying to present us with through her all along; at last the time is here to make them fully our own. Nobody has any problems with integrating and owning the good qualities she possessed. Yet, it is another matter entirely when it comes to dealing with her less desirable and endearing ones. No matter how objectionable they are, it is important to own up to them. Be aware though that it may be difficult to recognise within ourselves the characteristics we perceived in her as disagreeable. 

The world around us is our mirror that constantly reflects back to us what we have within. Distasteful traits in other people we can only recognise because they are also inside us. If we can see them, no matter how successfully we try to cover them up, they are sure to be there. This psychological process is known as projection. If our energies and characteristics had not been so similar, it would not have been possible for us to have been created through her, and to come into this lifetime as her child.

Inside us we also carry the nastier character traces we observed in her and from which we may have suffered intensely. They are tucked away in our subconscious, waiting to be released. As the dynamics of human relationships are of an extremely complex nature, they deserve a closer examination. We all have everything within; nobody is all good or all bad, and everybody is a diverse mixture of all manner of things. When some people in our lives consistently cause us problems of one kind or another which, no matter how hard we try will not go away, it is worth our while to look inside and see whether there is something there that is asking for our attention. We are magnetic beings who can only draw into their orbit that which we ourselves are, and the environment we find ourselves in is always designed to act like a mirror that can be used to help us recognise our unconscious inner self. 

We can only recognise in others what we ourselves are. Alas, rather than living our less pleasant characteristics out, we project them onto others instead. The world around us is always a reflection not only of their good as well as their distasteful behaviour patterns, but also our own. Nobody has any problems when it comes to taking possession of the good qualities that are on display in this way. Yet, it is another matter entirely when we have to deal with the less desirable and endearing ones. No matter how objectionable some of them may be, in the process of becoming more whole it is vital that we should also own up to them. Although our psyche tries to hide them from our conscious awareness, they are there, of that we can be sure. The very fact that we can recognise them in others proves that they are in us as well, because otherwise we would be unable to see them.

If our energies and characteristics were not so similar to those who irritate and annoy us – including those of our nearest and dearest – we would never have drawn a relationship with them into our lives; we would not have needed it. But, the way things have been thus far in our evolutionary plan of life, we most certainly do. For as long as we suffer intensely from the nastier character traces we observe in others, we are receiving signals from the Universe that the same is tucked away inside us, in our own subconscious, waiting to be released. 
Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘Family Energies’
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Families And Their Energies
*_
_*




*_
​The  energies of all family groups are made up of the energies that in some  way are present in every one of its members. This may not be obvious  from individual birthcharts but numerology usually reveals more of the  hidden factors when one examines the dates of birth, the destiny numbers  and the names of those involved. Why should this be so? It is because  we are magnetic beings and everything in the whole of Creation is an  attraction of energies. It is because of this that like can only attract  like into its orbit. The result of this is that in all our group  efforts, and especially in families, the same energies are at work and  the need for similar life lessons draws those involved together, one  lifetime after another.

The world around us is a manifestation of  what is inside us. It acts like a mirror that on the outer level of  Earth life, including in all our own daily encounters, constantly  reflects what is happening within. Before we sit in judgement over  anyone’s character, we do well to remind ourselves that we all contain  everything, the very best as well as the worst. Any character traces –  good and bad alike – that are openly displayed by one human being are  therefore also in us. Each time we have to endure human unpleasantness  and, failing to recognise the same in ourselves, get hold of yourself.

Before  you think smugly: ‘Thank God I am not like that!’ consider that there  is every likelihood that the characteristics displayed by the other one  are slumbering invisibly and tucked away – not at all safely – from our  own view in our subconscious. As even from there they are quite capable  of bringing suffering and pain into our lives, it is well worth our  while to regularly spend a moment or two before the mirror of our world.  Gaze deeply and with utter honesty into it and see what you can find.  As you may imagine, there is a great deal more to this theme. You can  read on about it by following the links at the end of this chapter.

I  cannot think of any better example for demonstrating how the family  energies express themselves in our lives than telling you about m friend  Eugene’s experiences. He and his parents show quite clearly how they  manifest themselves and can be recognised in every member of a family  circle, even though one or the other sign may not be highlighted in the  birthcharts of each one. Eugene is a Sagittarian and his parents are  both Virgos, which means that his family is strongly under the influence  of the energies of these two signs. Eugene once told me that his father  loves to play practical jokes on people and wanted to find out whether  Virgos are known for their outstanding sense of humour. That, however,  is by no means one of the best features of Virgo. On the contrary, some  Virgos may show a distinct lack of humour. So, what could be at work in  Eugene’s father?

To establish his family’s energies it would be  necessary to investigate his parent’s charts to find out the positioning  of their Ascendants, Sun in houses and their Moon in signs and houses.  It would be interesting to find out whether Sagittarius is strongly  configured in the parent’s birthcharts, for example by their Ascendants  in Sagittarius and/or their Suns and Moons in the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign. Without having access to Eugene’s  birthchart as well as those of this other family members, let’s try to  figure out where the Virgo energies are showing up.

Even if they  were not highlighted in Eugene’s chart, it’s really quite simple. His  name reveals a natural inclination towards Virgo and Sagittarius.  Numerologically, the 5 represents Mercury, the ruler of Gemini and  Virgo. The name Eugene contains it four times, three times as the vowel  ‘e’ and once as the consonant ‘n’. Vowels represent the name owner’s  soul vibration and the consonants their outer earthly personality. The  letter ‘u’ is a number 3, ruled by Jupiter, the planetary ruler of  Sagittarius. The ‘g’ is a 7, ruled by Neptune, one of the planetary  co-rulers, with Jupiter, of Pisces. Add the 5 from the ‘n’ and the 7  from the ‘g’ on the personality together = 12. Take this us one step  further 1 = the Sun, ruler of Leo. 2 = the Moon ruler of Cancer. 1+2 = 3  = Sagittarius. Can you see how the strong influence of Virgo and  Sagittarius reveals itself, even though we are merely considering the  name Eugene?

Discovering how the family energies reveal  themselves in all its members may take a bit of detective work, but if  you can be bothered you will be delighted by the results, of that I am  sure. For example, if our father and/or mother were Sun Scorpios or  Taureans, although these signs may not be highlighted in our own chart  and those of our siblings, the Scorpio and Taurus energies would still  form an important part of our general make-up. The reason why we could  be born into this family in the first place is for three reasons: 1) Our  energies are compatible with theirs. 2) We already shared certain  character traces with them, long before we came into our present  lifetime. 3) Their present life lessons are similar to ours.

Had  this not been the case, there would have been no point in coming through  this particular set of parents. In truth children do not inherit a  great deal from their parents and that is because we are not of our  parents, we merely come through them. None of our characteristics were  handed down to us by anyone. We ourselves developed each one of them –  good, bad and indifferent alike – in previous lifetimes. We are  responsible for them and everything else that is in our lives,  especially for our character and behaviour.

In case you are still  puzzling about Eugene’s father’s love of practical jokes, let’s see how  they fit into the picture. The Fire signs love excitement and having  fun. To see this demonstrated in real life situations, stand before a  fire and watch it for a while. Look at the way it’s enjoying itself and  while you are about it, can you also see how quickly it can get out of  hand? The Earth signs, on the whole, have a more practical,  down-to-Earth and sensible approach to life. The Fire signs, Sagittarius  in particular, have a childlike sense of humour that in some souls may  border on the childish. Eugene’s father’s behaviour, with all due  respect, points in that direction.

When you combine the energies  of Earth, Virgo, and Fire, Sagittarius, it’s not hard to see how in this  case they added up to someone who loves playing practical jokes on  those around them. And what a pain in the neck such people are! Have you  ever come across any grown-ups who enjoyed being at the receiving end  of such jokes? I have not!

Just at the time when I was revising  this chapter, a lady came to my house. When she asked me what I was  doing, I showed her and explained what it was about. ‘That sounds  interesting,’ she said. ‘I am a Capricorn and was born on the 10th  January.’ In that case you are not only strongly under the influence of  Saturn, Capricorn’s planetary ruler, but also of the Sun, the ruler of  Leo.’ ‘Funny you should say that,’ she replied. ‘My son is a Leo. Before  he was born I had thought of actually calling him Leo.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘Projection’
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_
_The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall._
Confucius 551-479 BC

​If  before God we are all the same and every human being contains  everything, the very best and the worst in equal measure, and if  everybody is gifted in the same way, why then don’t we all know the same  things? Why don’t we all think and behave the same way? To be sure,  before God we are all alike and each one of us has been bestowed with  the same abilities and potentialities, but initially they are present in  seed form only. To become ours, they have to be worked with and  developed. And we all perceive matters in different ways because  everybody has reached a degree of evolutionary development that is at  least slightly different from anyone else’s. This makes it possible for  life on Earth to be a school in which all those present at any given  time can simultaneously play the role of teacher and/or pupil for each  other. Hence the need for some of us to be slightly ahead of the others.

We  are children of the Universe, co-creators with God and young Gods in  the making. Every one of the powers and characteristics of our Divine  parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, are also in us and because  everything was created by and is of God that means the very best as  well as the worst. All of these characteristics have to be explored and  experienced by us, so that we may become familiar with them and make the  beneficial ones our own. Can you see why life on Earth is such a tough  and demanding school? Nothing that exists here and also in our personal  lives was inflicted upon us by some ancestral curse or outside force –  known or unknown. Every bit of it was created by each one of us  ourselves and there are no exceptions to this.

God and the Angels  in their infinite wisdom and foresight help us to bring everything our  hearts truly desire into being, so that we should learn something from  it and grow in wisdom and understanding. In the course of many lifetimes  each one of us can do this only through their own experiences. When the  lower and lowest aspects of our nature have been sufficiently explored  and understood during the early stages of our earthly education in the  infant, toddler and adolescent classes, we begin to prepare ourselves  for leaving this part of our development behind for good. In the higher  grades of the earthly school of life the focus is on bringing forth from  deep within our own being the characteristics of our Christ nature, the  highest and noblest parts of our being. Through developing them we  gradually become ever more God-like.

When one studies the lives  and times of those who came before us during other phases of our race’s  evolutionary development, to my mind the right way of looking at them  should not be a question of ‘They did this, that or the other. How  terrible!’ It was not ‘them’ but ‘us’. There only ever was ‘us’, for we –  and by that I mean the likes of you and me – are likely to have taken  part in many of the events of bygone days. Lots of those in our midst  are very old and experienced souls, who in previous lifetimes  reincarnated into some of the most ancient civilisations that ever  existed on the Earth and share their habits and religions, their  ceremonies and rituals. For good and evil alike, they carried their load  of whatever trials and tribulations had to be endured by humankind in  those days.

Let’s not forget that every human being, without  exception, is a spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ and  therefore a child of God. And whatever may still have to happen to any  one of us, even the meanest and lowest among us is not some kind of a  miserable worm or sinner, as some to this day would like us to believe  we are. Each one of us always has been and forever will be a student in  the great University of God’s Creation, which every so often takes us  temporarily into earthly life, no more and no less. In this academy  every pupil is constantly in search of consciousness expanding  experiences that increases their wisdom and understanding, and that  consists of, to paraphrase the words of Yates: ‘The lighting of a fire  and not the filling of a pail.’

That’s why whenever someone  brings a new item of spiritual wisdom and truth to the attention of wise  ones, they listen carefully to what their inner guidance has to say  about it in the form of responses received through the world of their  feelings. If something is right, it feels right and if something doesn’t  fit into their present belief system, they refuse to stick their heads  into the sand ostrich fashion and pretend that what they are hearing is  untrue and a load of nonsense. They appreciate that it is in the nature  of anyone’s spiritual awakening that their existing store of beliefs is  constantly in need of updating and expanding. That’s why, whilst  searching for growth in wisdom and understanding, they willingly let go  of some – maybe all – of their long held and often cherished false  beliefs about what truth is, so that they can be replaced by fresh  insights and ideas into the concepts that arise as they progress on the  journey of their predestined pathway.

Wise ones leave it to the  earthly selves of young and inexperienced spirit/souls, who do not yet  know any better, to frequently stick their heads ostrich fashion into  the sand. Wise ones don’t forget that they too once did this when they  could not yet tell the importance of the new parts of God’s wisdom and  truth that were coming their way. In those days they had not yet learnt  how to discern which of their beliefs were outdated and in need of being  replaced by fresh insights. Never mind, it’s all part of the earthly  lessons of our youngsters. When they have matured into spiritual  adulthood, they too will understand. They will then be able to grasp the  meaning of the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law  of Karma, how it has always affected their lives and that of the whole  of humankind.

The youngsters then realise that certain things  apply to every human being in earthly life and that only by following  them can spiritual progress be made. This means that: we are all  responsible for ourselves and also our world; whatever befalls us in our  present existence was brought about by the Karma that was created by  everyone’s own thoughts, words and actions of previous lifetimes;  everything in our world at present was created by all of us together;  every one of us is accountable for its present state; and because of  this all of us are expected to do our share of putting things right and  doing our best to make Mother Earth a more peaceful and harmonious place  for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace.

Many in our  world appear to be as yet unaware that every right they have in this  life brings with it a duty. Because of this every lifetime we are  allowed to spend on this planet eventually presents us with the moral  obligation of doing our best to look after and care for it. We are here  to do everything that is within our power to redeem the damage we  inflicted earlier in this lifetime and countless others before. Every  small effort one of us makes to this end is an expression of our  gratitude towards Mother Earth for putting up with our race’s presence,  for sharing her abundance with us, for her patience and the hospitality  she has always shown us, in spite of our atrocious behaviour towards  her.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘The Power Of Words’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’

​​From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses - Part Two
*_
_*Do Not Look For Scapegoats
*_





​ As  a spark of the Divine, every characteristic and power that is in our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is also in us. Because of  this, just like them we are constantly in the process of creating  something. This happens with every thought one of us thinks and each  word we utter. And when it comes to the things, people and conditions  that are causing us most trouble and heartache in our present lifetime,  let’s not waste our time on scapegoats and blaming others, especially  not God and the Angels or any other unknown force who does not seem to  wish us well. It is better by far to take a good and honest look at  ourselves, for we ourselves have created these things at some stage of  our development.

Don’t be discouraged by this because with the  help and will of God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight  and every condition of mind and body, spirit and soul healed. As soon  as our Karma allows it, a miracle can be worked by them, but only then.  This is a healing journey like there never has been one before and  accepting the responsibility for the character make-up of our earthly  self and the karmic debts we accrued, with its help in the course of  many lifetimes, is the first and most essential step we need to take.  And when we shoulder our responsibilities bravely and do our best to  restore the balance of our spiritual bankbook, the Highest Forces of  life are glad to do the rest. When their conditions have been fulfilled,  they then reward us with what on the surface of our earthly existence  appears to be a miracle but was merely the result of our work in  co-operation with the Angels in charge of our development.

There  are no shortcuts on this road, which for some of us can be a painful and  protracted one. But if we wish to find healing for our afflictions,  whatever their nature may be, honesty and truth are the only things that  can help us move forward and upwards on our own individual evolutionary  spiral and that of our world. Finding this kind of healing is every  human being’s birthright and for each one of us there comes the time  when the Divine spirit wakes from its slumber and we slowly become aware  that in truth we are a young God in the making. As with the passing of  time our Christ nature unfolds, we increasingly look at our own  suffering and that of our whole world with compassion and love. The only  thing we then want to do is making some kind of contribution towards  alleviating and bringing it to its natural end.

The set of  parents and siblings the Universe in its great wisdom provided for us  for the lessons of every earthly sojourn each time were carefully chosen  by the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light, long before we  emerged into the next one. We agreed with their suggestions because on  the one hand the people were willing to act as our parents. On the other  hand their energies, as well as those of the environment we were going  to be born into, were compatible with the learning requirements of each.  This included that on every occasion the lessons of our future parents  were similar to ours. These things are true even if we came through a  long family line of alcohol and/or drug addicts, manic depressives or  any other kind of affliction.

Let no-one run away with false  ideas about the connections every human being has with their forebears  and that they have anything to do with the way we are, our thinking and  behaviour patterns and everything that is coming our way in the course  of our present lifetime. We alone carry the full responsibility for  every one of our character traces and afflictions, be they of a mental,  physical or spiritual nature. And even though it may often seem as if we  had inherited agreeable and disagreeable characteristics, difficulties  and limitations, as well as gifts and talents from those through whom we  came into this life, every part of it was created by us and is our own  doing.

No-one other than we ourselves should either be blamed or  take credit for anything. The cross was by no means invented by  Christianity. Even though it features strongly in this religion, the  cross is the most ancient symbol for our earthly existence known to  humankind. And every human being has to carry theirs on their own  shoulders in the form of the earthly personality each one of us created  ourselves us in the course of many lifetimes. We brought it with us into  the present one with the intention of improving it and nobody can do  the work this involves for us. And that’s how the Universal law of  evolution from the earliest beginnings of humankind’s existence has  always affected us, individually and collectively.

It is not  surprising that some of the characteristics we have in common with our  ancestors show up in our genes, as otherwise we could not have come  through them. In particular this applies to our parents who were chosen  because they are exactly right for the state of our development at the  beginning of this lifetime. They agreed to this arrangement and so did  we, a long time ago in the world of spirit. They declared their  willingness to be there for us and do their best to support us, in their  own inimitable way – sometimes in a positive manner and on other  occasions in negative ones – so we would be able to take possession of  our strengths and build up on them some more, whilst trying to convert  our weaknesses into strengths. If we wish to recognise what our  strengths and weaknesses are, it’s essential to look at ourselves with  utter honesty.

And when that has been done successfully and we  accept the responsibility for the way we are, we longer feel the need to  fool ourselves and make up excuses like: ‘Ah yes, you see I can’t help  myself. I am this way because my Father and Mother, Granddad and Grandma  and so forth made everybody’s life a misery with their drug and/or  alcohol addiction/over-eating/violent temper/ gambling/manic  depressiveness/squandering their resources and acting the spendthrift  and so forth – the list is endless. Because of the teaching effect these  things have on each new generation, negative characteristics frequently  seem to jump a generation. For as long as we do not yet understand the  processes of life, to our greatest chagrin they seem to reappear in some  of our grandchildren or great-grandchildren and not in others. In quiet  moments of reflection we could then be asking ourselves: ‘Why has my  child or grandchild inherited them, when they have passed me and the  others by? How can this be?’

These things happen because a dual  purpose of a wise higher nature is fulfilled through the effect  unpleasant behaviour patterns of one generation have onto the next  one(s). First, the suffering that has to be endured at the hands of the  older generation redeems some of the karmic debts of the younger one.  Second, and this is even more valuable, through their behaviour the  older is showing the younger how it does NOT want to be. And that’s how  the Universe in its boundless wisdom and love provides us with an entire  lifetime of avoiding to fall into the trap of acting out what we see as  the weaknesses of others, whilst transforming them into strengths. The  world around us acts like a mirror that reflects our inner being back to  us and we can only recognise in others what we ourselves have within.  Therefore, when someone’s behaviour draws our attention for good and bad  alike, we can rest assured that the same is also in us. Otherwise there  would be no need for that person having entered our orbit.

To  assist us on our personal evolutionary journey of life, for as long as  the residues of difficult behaviour patterns remain in our subconscious,  they will continue to manifest themselves time and again in the conduct  of those around us and keep on bothering us. The end of this  tribulation is near when at last we realise that our world acts like a  mirror the Universal Forces are constantly holding in front of  everybody’s eyes. And even if we are unable to recognise the challenging  aspects of someone else’s personality in our own behaviour, for as long  it is troubling us we can rely on it that they are there. If they were  not, they would not affect us the way they are doing.

Unless we  bravely and honestly tackle this issue in our present lifetime, we shall  continue to take the negative thinking patterns that are the root of  our behaviour problems with us into all future lifetimes. Until they  have been changed into positive ones, they are likely to continue to  cause us a great deal of discomfort at the hands of those around us.  These things cannot disappear on their own as if someone was waving a  magical wand. To shed the unfavourable character traits we observe in  others once and for all, we first have to accept that they are also part  of us. This moves them into our conscious awareness from where they can  be transformed into pleasant ones.

The holding of the mirror  before us never was intended to be some kind of punishment. All along it  has been the Universe’s way of trying to provide us with as many  opportunities as possible for cleansing our consciousness of every trace  of our lower earthly nature. When the characteristics that once used to  disturb us deeply in others have been released from our consciousness,  they no longer upset us unduly when we see them in the mannerisms of  others. We can then shrug our shoulders and accept them as part of  life’s rich pattern and someone else’s learning experience that  fortunately no longer is ours. Smilingly, though not smugly I hope, we  can watch them and say to ourselves: ‘Ah yes! Thanks be to God and the  Angels that it’s their task now to work on this, their lesson and  responsibility, not mine.’

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Relationship      Healing’ 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses - Part Three

Dissolving Our Karmic Ties
*_






​Among  many other things, the Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and  group activities. But above all things it is the age of truth and the  truth of the matter in hand here is that our earthly parents only play  this part for the duration of one lifetime. The Divine Trinity of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Great Light of the Universal Christ, is/are our true parents. We come  through our earthly parents but we are not of them and we most certainly  don’t belong to them. Nobody and nothing in earthly life belongs to one  of us earthlings, and each one of us belongs to God. In our present  existence everything is borrowed and a loan on time that in due course  has to be returned to Mother Earth in as good condition as possible, so  it can be recycled when it has lost its usefulness for us.

In the  whole of Creation nothing is ever wasted or just frittered away, the  way it is frequently done in earthly life. The former applies to our  physical bodies, every cell and atom is recycled in some way independent  of which method of disposal we choose. Our physical bodies are created  by God and the Angels to serve us as a vehicle for getting around on our  planet and that for one lifetime only. Our earthly parents did not  create us, they merely were the instruments through which God and the  Angels brought us into being. Spiritually blood ties are of no great  significance when compared with the karmic bonds that are created by us  in the course of many lifetimes. They are indestructible. Love and  forgiveness are the only force that can dissolve the negative ones.  Positive ones of friendship and love are ours to keep in all Eternity.  They will never leave us and nothing can destroy or take them from us.

Every  member of our family is as much part of our Karma as we are of theirs  and the problems we created for ourselves and each other in previous  lifetimes are the lessons that have to be tackled in this one by them  and us, individually and as a group. Karmic ties are of an emotional  nature that draws human beings together like powerful magnets, time and  again. There can be no parting of the ways until each has learnt their  lesson and solutions have been found for the outstanding issues between  two people that may have kept them welded together like cast-iron chains  over many lifetimes. Love and thought being the most powerful forces in  the whole of Creation, the energies of loving, kind and forgiving words  possess a special power of their own. They can bring healing to those  who are wounded and in particular to human souls, the most wounded part  of every one of us. This power can dissolve even the most difficult  karmic ties that ever were created between two human beings.

Kind  and loving thoughts, words and deeds are an essential part of  developing our Christ nature which provides us with the Divine qualities  of compassion, love and forgiveness. First and foremost we have to find  them for ourselves and the suffering we created with the help of the  thought and behaviour patterns of the past. Then we need to reach out to  anyone who trespassed against us, earlier in this lifetime and all  previous ones. Kind and loving thoughts and words enter our earthly mind  quite naturally after the truth about our true nature, the spiritual  background of our existence and that the cause of everything that is  presently troubling us was created by us has sunk into our  consciousness. We then no longer have any difficulties understanding  that it was for wise educational reasons that this kind of knowledge had  to remain hidden from our earthly self for such a long time.

Until  the final phase of our development has been reached, our Karmic debts  are going to keep us firmly fastened to the wheel of our earthly  existence. One lifetime after another we then find ourselves either at  the giving or the receiving end of one of the many lessons that is  compulsory for every human being in the school of earthly life. Our  attitude towards our existence and with it our thinking and behaviour  patterns need to change. This alone can finally bring the otherwise  endless repetition of the Karmic cycles to its natural conclusion. And  we are the only one who can change our character, no-one can do the work  this requires for us, just the same as nobody can save and redeem us,  except we ourselves.

Without being aware of it, we have always  been in charge of building ourselves an earthly personality, and the  direction in which our destiny flows at any given times lies in  everybody’s own hands, but only partially. God and the Angels are in  charge of us and they are the admiralty that steers the boat of our life  through all its lessons, the highest and the lowest alike. The story  that a saviour and redeemer will appear in our world and free us from  our sins is only partly a myth and a legend. The God-man Jesus is a  symbolism for the Divine spark of everybody’s own Christ nature who for a  long time slumbers in every human heart, waiting to come alive and be  born.

The tale of the saviour and redeemer was given to our world  by God and the Angels, so that during the early stages of our earthly  education, we would explore without inhibitions the lower and lowest  drives and urges of our small self. That way, no matter now low we had  to fall in the course of our lessons, we would feel safe because if we  just said we believed in Jesus – whether we did or did not was  irrelevant – the Master would take all our sins upon Him and wipe ours  away. With a waving of his magic wand all our sins would disappear. He  would save those who believed in him and take them to his heart in  paradise, while those who refused to follow him had to fry in the fires  of hell in all Eternity.

Oh yes, that too has been part of the  boundless love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother and the Angels, who  have always been providing for the true needs of every one of us.  That’s how, each one of us through their own experiences, has always  been offered sufficient opportunities for experiencing the whole gamut  of human behaviour during our learning curve as physical beings.  Starting at the lowest point each one of us, guided and protected by the  wise ones in charge of us, slowly has to work their way up the  evolutionary spiral of earthly life. When we have reached its highest  point, Earth life can teach us no more and there will be no need for  further lifetimes here. We are then allowed to continue our studies on  the higher and eventually the highest levels of life. That’s how the  wisdom of the Highest allows each one of us to learn from their own  experiences what good and evil is and what’s right or wrong for us in  any given moment. There is no substitute for direct knowledge, so we  don’t have to take anyone’s word for these things.

And if, after  having imbibed this part of my jottings, you are yearning to free  yourself from your afflictions, ask God and the Angels to show you how  to go about it. Then let’s keep on keeping on, because just when we  think we can go no more, that could be the moment when our Karma allows  the reward of a miracle to happen to us. And the learning we have gained  from our healing journey is meant to be shared with as many as possible  of anyone who is in need of it and spiritually enough  awake to  understand how in this way they too can work on bringing about a  miracle.
Immer wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
Kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her.

Just when you think you’ve got no more fight,
Out of the darkness appears a light.

German Folk Wisdom
Translated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents & Children ’
•    ‘The Buck Stops Here!’
•    ‘The Impossible Dream’
•    ‘Good Morning, Starshine'
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
•    ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’

​​From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’  
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Children
*_
​_*




*_
A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents. 

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass*

_*



*_

When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world for a day,
Instead of gazing into an ordinary mirror,
Go within and have a good honest look at yourself.

It isn’t our partners, children or friends,
On whose judgement we have to pass.
The one whose verdict counts most in the end,
Is the one responding from our inner glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the inner higher self says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please and not the rest.
We’re with ourselves, not only right up to the end,
But beyond. And we pass life’s most difficult test
When the inner one truly is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in that glass.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*



*_


It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing our best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

How much better we left our world
Than we once found it, 
And the efforts we made to achieve this,
That alone is what counts when,
At the end of our present lifetime, 
We once more stand before ourselves,
In the spirit world.

Stripped of everything that belongs to the Earth, 
We assess our performance so far.
Everything we have done in all our lifetimes 
Up to that point, 
Are placed into the scales of Divine justice.
Material success on its own 
Brings no spiritual progress and 
When weighed in these scales, 
It is found wanting.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!
*_
​ 





​ At the end of their earthly education  every human spirit/soul evolves into an aspiring lightworker and healer.  As this is a healing journey of a thousand miles and the road of  self-discovery that leads to self-mastery, the buck for everything that  ever happened to me stops with me. Having discovered that I am  responsible for all my thoughts, words and actions, I accept the  accountability for everything that ever was and will be in the past,  present and future of my life. I realise that I am the cause of any  problems that this day are coming my way and that this will continue  until my karmic debts have been paid.

I now shoulder the cross of responsibility for my earthly personality  with all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The  comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me in  previous lifetimes and earlier in this one, is the beginning of wisdom.  The knowledge I have gained enables me to get to work on creating a  brighter future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world. 

Never again will I blame loved ones and friends, bosses and/or  colleagues for my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my  education or the lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb  and flow of everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no  longer blame uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore  will never again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look into  the present and forward to the future with love and hope, faith and  trust in the Highest Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do  not let my history control my destiny, but am taking charge of it  myself. 

I accept responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what  and where I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually  and emotionally, and also financially because of choices I made that  were based on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let  go of all negative and destructive ones and change them into positive  and constructive ones. 

My mind now occupies itself with finding solutions for the present and  future and I refuse to dwell on past problems. I only connect with  like-minded people who are also striving to make positive changes in our  world. With them I share the best that is within me. I avoid those who  are satisfied with running with the herd and remaining stuck in the rut  of their own past and that of our world. 

Each time I am faced with decision making, I pay attention to my inner  guidance and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I  should always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in that  case I would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me the  ability to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things right. 

I control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and  falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course. I  walk my talk and whenever I make a decision, I stand behind it and  follow it through without wasting my precious energies on second  thoughts. 

My life is no longer an apology but a positive statement of success,  because I recognise that challenges are merely gifts and opportunities  for learning, and that encountering problems and solving them is the  common thread that runs through the lives of truly great people.  Following my inner guidance, in times of adversity I have no problem  dealing with what comes my way. I have been granted the gift of freedom  of choice and I turn to the wise one or living God within, to show me  how to choose wisely. That way my thoughts are clear and my decisions  the right ones. 

I am aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving  great things, so I accept obstacles along the way and no longer say:  ‘Why me?’ Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever is  waiting to be done. Because the buck now stops with me, I am ready for  great things to flow my way. I am giving of my best, safe in the  knowledge that nothing but more of the same can return to me when the  balance of my spiritual bankbook has been restored. 

In the whole of God’s Creation life consists of cycles within cycles and  everything constantly moves in circles. The same is true for our  earthly existence. Within this flow of the Universal energies I am  responsible for everything that ever was in my life, successes as well  as failures. My inner guidance tells me that this is the truth. That’s  why I have no difficulties accepting the responsibility for my past,  present and future and taking charge of my thoughts and words, actions  and emotions. 

In the course of many lifetimes I have been mentally/physically/sexually  assaulted – work with the option(s) that are relevant to you. I now  know that this could only happen because in previous lifetimes I sinned  against others in a similar manner. I accept the responsibility for  everything and choose to tread the path of forgiveness. First I forgive  myself for once setting the wheels of fate in motion for these things  and then for anyone who sinned against me. 

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick solutions and shortcuts  do not exist. Everything has to be for real. To paraphrase Henry  Wadsworth Longfellow’s words: ‘The mills of God work slowly but they are  grinding exceeding small. With patience S/He stands waiting and with  exactness grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away with things like  ‘If I fake sincerity, I have got it cracked’. The wise ones in charge of  us know that genuine spiritual progress is impossible with such an  attitude. They smile with sympathy and compassion at such things and  then try to help us to do better.

 Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Do Our Children Learn At School?
*_






Well, what do they learn?
That two and two make four,
And Paris is the Capital of France,
But where and when are they going to learn
Who and what all of us truly are?
Why don’t we ourselves ask them:
‘Do you know who you are?’
When they say they don’t know, tell them
‘You are a unique marvel – every human being is.
There is no-one in the whole of Creation,
Who is exactly like you or me.

What’s more, during all the millions of years
That have come and gone, since humankind
First appeared on the Earth,
In the long course of its evolution,
And however many more years of this are still to come,
There has never been another being like you and me,
And there never will be.

Humankind eagerly searches for miracles and
Loves to dig deep into all kinds of mysteries.
Why then is it so hard for us to recognise
That we are the greatest mystery of all and
That the physical bodies each one of us is living in
Is one of the greatest wonders of our world?
This means every one of us has been born
Into their own private marvel.
Take a good look at your whole body,
Your arms, hands and fingers, legs, feet and toes.
See how cleverly everything moves and works together?
It’s nothing short of a magnificent work of art and
A masterpiece of engineering.
Don’t you think that’s worthy of calling a miracle, my child?

As you grow up, you will sometimes be in danger
Of despairing about the state of our world.
I say: ‘Don’t!’ You are here to do your share
Of making it a better place for all its lifeforms.
We humans are allowed freedom of choice
And this includes our behaviour.
Yours, the same as mine and everybody else’s,
Is never accidental, but chosen.
It is up to us how we react to those around us
And which way we behave, at any given moment.
When finally everybody knows this and acts on their knowledge,
Everybody’s behaviour will always be a conscious choice.
We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which
All of us together created the present conditions in our world.

This is not an easy task because each one of us has
Brought into their present lifetime
Many thinking and behaviour patterns
From previous ones, which by now have become so
Deeply ingrained in our consciousness
That shedding them is difficult.
Yet, it can and has to be done.
Rejoice, my child, you have been born at a good time,
A time of transformation and renewal of the Earth
And all its inhabitants.
This is our opportunity for helping to bring into being
A new world that comes ever closer to the visions
We can at present see only in our dreams:
A world where all live together in peace and harmony,
Where violence, cruelty and unkindness are no longer known.
Hold onto this mental picture, think about it often and know
Deep down in your heart that one day it will come true.

As I told you earlier, we have been given freedom of choice
And that in truth is the only real freedom we earthlings have.
Life constantly presents us with choices and it’s
Of the greatest importance that you, my child,
Learn to choose wisely and strive to be true to your real self.
Our Divine Mother/Father wants us to grow and evolve
Into ever more beautiful beings
And that is the only way this is possible.
Everybody’s potential is unlimited and we have the right
To aim for becoming someone like one of your ideals,
Maybe Mother Theresa, Saint Joan of Arc,
Shakespeare, Michelangelo or Beethoven.

Each one of us living in their own physical body
Creates the illusion that we are all separate from each other.
Don’t allow this to fool you, my child,
As nothing could be further from the truth.
All life is one big family and on the inner level
In spirit we are all one.
Because of this, when we hurt one,
We hurt everybody, including ourselves.
Knowing that and also that each is a miracle
And a unique marvel, just like you are, my child,
Could you ever hurt or harm another?

Life is a precious gift and you have received this lifetime
So that you may learn that we are all on the Earth
For good and wise reasons, and that is
Learning, individually and as a race,
To love wisely, to cherish, help and support each other.
We are all responsible for ourselves and our world.
We need to work together and everybody has to do their own bit
Of making our world a better place for everything that shares it with us;
A world that is worthy of all its children, including humankind.
For all of us are the beloved children of the
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And their only born Son, the Light of all lights,
And the Sun behind and above all Suns.

Pablo Casals
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Kopely

One thing that keeps me going is accepting concepts from psychology like- more or less everything is outside of your control, the only thing you may control is how you respond to those events.


----------



## Aquarius

Kopely said:


> One thing that keeps me going is accepting concepts from psychology like- more or less everything is outside of your control, the only thing you may control is how you respond to those events.



_*The Serenity Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.

​ Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers For Our Time’

* * *​ https://www.booksie.com/495922-prayers-for-our-time​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Children
*_
​ _*





*_
​ A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.​ You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.​ The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.​ He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

​ The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents.​ Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.

When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

​ From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

​  From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sunrise, Sunset
*_
​ 





​ Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don’t remember growing older
When did they?

When did she get to be a beauty?
When did he grow to be so tall?
Wasn’t it yesterday
When they were small?

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly flow the days
Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another,
Laden with happiness and tears.

What words of wisdom can I give them?
How can I help to ease their way?
Now they must learn from one another,
Day by day.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.,
One season following another
Laden with happiness and tears.

From ‘Fiddler On The Roof’
By Jerry Bock and Sheldon Harnick

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Sunrise, Sunset’
​ 
​​From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth About Parents
*_
​ 





I am the Great White Spirit, Your true Father/Mother.
Each one of you is My Child.
Although some of you are as yet unaware of this,
I know all of you and everything about you and your lives.
I am with you always.
Whenever you sit down or get up,
Upon rising in the morning and going to sleep at night,
I am there.

I am familiar with all your ways.
Every hair on your head is numbered and precious,
The same as every flower that blossoms
And every leaf that trembles in the wind.
You are My child and I created you in My image.
I am in you and you are in Me.
There is nothing outside Me or beyond My reach.
Your whole being is part of Me,
As much as I am part of you.

I knew you long before you were conceived into this lifetime.
You have been with Me since before the creation of any worlds.
All your days are written by Me in the great book of life
And your present existence on the Earth plane is no mistake.
I am the One who determines the exact time of your birth,
Where you are going to live and which lessons
You will have to learn in any one of your lifetimes.

You are a miracle and a wonder,
And I was the one who, inside your mother’s womb,
Created your present body for you.
You are not of her or from her and you do not belong to her.
You merely came through her and you belong to Me.
Throughout the whole course of your evolution thus far,
I have been with you.
At the right moment, no matter when this may have been,
I brought you into this world.
I was with you when you were born and I accompany you,
Each time you depart from the earthly plane
And return into the world of light, your true home.

All too often in the past, I have been misunderstood
And misinterpreted – unintentionally but also deliberately –
By you, my human children of the Earth.
This is changing now and ever more of you are
Reawakening to the conscious knowledge of
Their own true nature and Mine.
My love for you is total and unconditional.
Because I love you, I could never be distant or angry with you.
I live inside you – every cell and atom of your physical body
Is filled with Me and My love for you.

This is My way of guiding, protecting and lavishing My love onto
All who willingly pay attention to Me,
Their very own small still voice of conscience within,
Following My calling from within their own heart.
Everything in your life is there only because
It is My will that it should be so.
I have always given you more than earthly parents could ever do.
It is not their predestined role in your life to do the same.
Never expect them to do for you what can only be done by Me,
For I am the perfect parents all of you long and yearn for,
Your true Father/Mother.

Your gifts and talents are your own.
They are not inherited from your parents and ancestors.
They were bestowed upon you by Me, the same as
I constantly meet all your needs. You are the one
Who worked with them and developed them to their present state.
As I love my human children totally, unconditionally and eternally,
My plan for the future of your race has forever been one of hope.
My creative ideas for you and your world are as countless
And beautiful as the grains of sand on the shores of your oceans.

When you are singing, I rejoice and sing with you.
When you are happy, I am glad.
And when you are sad and lonely, so am I.
You are my treasured possession and I will never do anything
That in the final analysis is not good for you.
All your experiences are to help you grow ever more heaven-tall,
To become like Me and fully one again with Me, the way you once were.

I wish to guide each one of you into performing miracles
And doing great and wondrous works.
Those who seek Me, I draw towards Me.
I live in your heart, from where I guide you
And tell you the difference between right and wrong,
Good and evil, falseness and truth.
Love Me with all your heart and soul, with your whole being,
Because I am the One who fulfils all your desires,
So that you may learn from them;
That is why I place them inside your heart in the first place.

In Me all things are possible
And with My help, all conditions can be healed.
With My faith in you and yours in Me,
Mountains of unbelief can be moved and crooked corners made straight.
Life never goes back. It is for all time evolving and moving forwards.
That’s why I ask you to pay attention to every moment of your life.
Refuse to look back, trust the goodness of the life I have created for you,
Accept that it is impossible to go back
And trustingly put one foot in front of the other,
Safe in the knowledge that I am showing you the way.

Know that you are never alone and do not wait until things
Get too rough for you to cope on your own.
Reach out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of
The Angels and Me and let us show you the way.
When in distress, call for Me.
I am the Comforter who comes to you in all your troubles.
When you suffer, I suffer with you.
The more broken-hearted you are, the closer I draw to you.
As a shepherd carries a lamb, I hold each one of you close to My heart.
Times are changing and the day will soon come when
There will no longer be the need for Earth’s suffering.
I am waiting for you to call upon Me to wipe the tears from your eyes
And to heal the wounds of all your lifetimes.

I, your Father/Mother, love each one of you the way
I once revealed to you and your world
Through the legend of Jesus, the Christed one.
His love for humankind was but a reflection and a mere shadow
Of My all encompassing love for you, My beloved children of the Earth.
The legend was given to teach you the nature of My love.
It is total and unconditional, true, unchangeable and eternal.
From this love you, My offspring, were created – it is your true nature.
Because I love you, I am for you and never against you.
I do not count your sins and mistakes,
But I expect you to learn from them and make every effort
To do better next time.
Whether you do or do not, I always forgive you.

The Master’s death on the Cross was a demonstration
To you and your world of the fact that in truth there is no death.
The cross is the oldest symbol known to humankind
Of your earthly sojourns and the Jesus legend
Is a demonstration of how the small and frightened
Earthly self of each one of you must eventually be
Sacrificed and nailed to the cross of earthly life.
Only then can your spirit rise above it
And once again be fully reunited with Me.

This is why I have said to you all along:
‘Listen to and follow the wisdom My gifts of wisdom and truth
I once gave to your world through the stories of the Masters
Who from time to time appeared in your world,
Not merely the one of the Master Jesus but all of them.
The Heavens are celebrating that you and your world
At long last are in the process of shedding
The clouds of darkness and fear of the past that were
Caused by your ignorance of your true nature.
The shadows they have been casting for such a long time
Are in the process of dissolving into the fresh knowledge
That is currently pouring ever more powerfully
Into the collective consciousness of your race,
directly from Me.

Rejoice, My beloved children of the Earth!
For this is your homecoming into the oneness with Me.
Nothing could ever separate any one of you from Me and My love,
For I am Your true Father/Mother
And no earthly parents could ever love you the way I do.
Be still and know that I am alive in you.
I always have been and always will be.
I never left you and I never will.

I, Your loving Father/Mother, am waiting for the call of
All who are ready to receive Me.

​ From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’   

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Moon Cycles
*_
_*




*_​  One Moon cycle lasts approx.  twenty-nine and a half days. At the end of each one of these periods a  conjunction of Sun and Moon takes place in the Heavens. This is seen on  the Earth as the New Moon. The expression ‘the Heavens’ is a symbolism  for the abstract, i.e. invisible to earthly eyes, masculine aspect of  the highest force of Creation, the Father or God.

Mother Earth is a physical manifestation  of His counterpart, the  Goddess, the great Mother of all life who is  the feminine aspect of the  Divine Trinity. The ancients thought of each  New Moon as a consummation  of the marriage between the energies of the  Sun and the Moon, Heaven and  Earth, from which the Moon is newly born.  Each new Moon invariably  signals a period of rebirth and new  beginnings for all life on our  planet. If you are planning to get a new  project off the ground, this is  the best time for doing so.

Although this does not guarantee success, if a venture is meant to go  ahead and is launched at the time of the New Moon, it will do so with a  great deal more vim and vigour than at other times, because the supply  of energies available in earthly life has been renewed and is fresh once  more. If you watch out for this in future, you may notice that in the  run-up to each New Moon, it sometimes feels as if you were trying to  wade through molasses. No matter how hard you try and push, nothing will  move. Wise ones who notice this wait for the next New Moon, because  they know that a very special kind of magic is at work under whose  influence things start moving again, sometimes with breathtaking speed.

Whenever the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the  sky, a full Moon lights up our world at night and the time has come for  giving thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. The  time around the full Moon is also an occasion for finding  enlightenment. But what exactly is that? Spiritually, not knowing is  darkness and knowledge is light. Each time we find the answer to one of  our questions, another ray of the light of knowledge penetrates our  inner darkness and disperses a bit more of it. That is how, with the  passing of time, step by step our whole consciousness fills ever more  with the light of understanding. 

This hardly ever happens through majestic earth-shattering and  world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the main one of the Buddha  legend. Yet, if in future you watch out when a full Moon lights up the  darkness of our nightly world – there’s much meaning in that, come to  think of it – you may notice that sometimes you suddenly understand the  causes behind difficult life situations and relationships. Insights  could dawn inside you that will somehow make things more bearable and  you may also get a better idea of what to do about them. 

It is possible to help things along. Whenever you encounter  circumstances in your life that are puzzling you and are hard to  resolve, ask your inner teacher, the wise one within, the Moon, the  Universe – whichever appeals to you most. The answers are sure to come,  sometimes when you least expect them. To ensure that you are ready to  receive them, set aside regular times for quiet reflections,  contemplations and meditations. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘Enlightenment’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Go
*_
​ 





Letting go has many implications. 
It does not mean we no longer care for others, 
We merely refuse to do for them 
What they should be doing themselves.
It does not mean cutting ourselves off from loved ones,
But realising that we have no right to control them.
It means focussing on the experiences of our own life,
Making an effort to learn from them as much as possible.
There’s no harm in accepting that in many situations 
We are powerless in any case, 
Because their outcome lies in God’s hands.

Letting go does not mean
Trying to change others and piling blame onto them for anything,
When for us the time has come to 
Change our own thinking and behaviour patterns,
To enable us to become 
The captain of the ship of our own destiny,
Encouraging others to do the same for themselves.

Letting go does not mean 
Caring for someone, but caring about them.
Fixing things for others,
But letting them do for themselves,
So they can learn from the mistakes they make 
Along the pathway of their life,
Whilst we stand by to support them,
Should a genuine need for it arise.
Yet being supportive and standing by.
Judging anyone and loving them the way they are,
With whatever flaws and shortcomings we see in them.
Trying to be centre stage and pretending 
To be able to arrange the outcome of things for others,
But encouraging them to come to their own conclusions
And make their own decisions,
As that’s the only way human beings can learn 
How to take charge of the development 
Of their character and through this of their destiny.

Letting go does not mean 
Indoctrinating others, but encouraging them 
To develop their own perception and through this build up
Their faith in God and the basic goodness of the life
All of us have been given and the roles we are playing in it.
Denying the things that come our way,
Without attempting to adjust them to our desire,
But accepting them gracefully and giving thanks for them.
Going with the flow and making the most of every day.

Letting go is not about
Regretting the past, but learning from the mistakes 
We make along our predestined pathway through life,
Thinking with gratitude of those who helped us 
To grow and evolve and become the way we are now,
That our wisdom and understanding has increased sufficiently, 
So we can do our share of
Blessing and healing humankind and our whole world,
Thus being an active and conscious participant of
Establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth and
Creating a happier and more secure future for everybody.

Letting go shows that we trust:
God’s great plan and the small plan for our life within it;
The basic goodness of life and the love
That once brought us into being;
That the Universe knows what’s really good for us,
And constantly provides for all of us
Only that which serves our highest good and greatest joy. 
This knowledge sets us free to fear less and 
To love more freely and from the heart.

Letting go proves that:
We are happy that our life, the same as everybody else’s,
Rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels;
We know that others, like us, 
Need to be encouraged to make their own mistakes, 
As that’s the only way human beings in earthly life
Can grow and make the evolutionary progress that is 
The reason for our being together in our present existence. 

The Universe rewards wise ones who endeavour to let go of outdated
Beliefs and prejudices about themselves and their role in life
By making it easier to let go on other levels, too.
The more we become aware that our children are not truly 
Our children and our earthly parents not our real parents,
The easier letting go of each other becomes. 
This realisation of this sets both parties free 
To be true to their real nature and love the way 
God loves each and every one of us, 
His/Her children of the Earth,
Totally, unconditionally and with detachment.

This kind of love does not hold on.
It sets loved ones free, 
So they can grow through their own experiences,
Each in their own way and at their own pace.
Learning to love this way is the ultimate purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
When we have learnt to forgive whatever happens,
Because we understand the wise higher purpose behind it,
We are becoming ever more God-like ourselves. 

And the sooner we come to terms with that: 
Everything in earthly life is a gift from the Highest Forces,
Borrowed and on loan for a certain time only.
Nothing truly belongs to us, especially not people.
The only thing that’s truly ours is our consciousness,
That which we are on the innermost level of our being
And not what we have,
The easier it gets to set ourselves and others free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

​​From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children*_

_*Forgiveness From The Heart
*_
_*




*_​It makes no difference whether someone  we would like to make peace with is in our world or has already moved on  into the spirit realm. Because on the inner level of life all is one  and there is no separation between anything, forgiving and healing that  relationship through making peace is always possible. It probably works  better from a distance and in our thoughts than face to face. Here are  some suggestions of how to approach the matter.

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child 
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations 
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy, 
When it comes to solving any problem, help me 
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes 
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are. 
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself. 

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way, 
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation, 
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that 
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free 
From the bondages that were created 
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages. 

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand 
You and the processes of the life 
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness 
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love, 
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who, 
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution 
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one, 
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped 
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship 
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them, 
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering 
At the hands of parents and other adults, 
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours 
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams 
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those 
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we, 
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly 
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit 
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of 
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Tree Of Life Blossoms
*_
​ _*




*_
​ •    Nobody is worthy of our tears and those who are would never dream of making us weep.

•    Don’t cry because something is over! Smile and give thanks that it has been. 

•    Just because someone does not love us the way we would like them  to, does not mean they do not love us with all they have got. 

•    True friends are those who touch our hearts and souls each time  they reach out for us and of whom we know that they would never do  anything to hurt or harm us.

•    The most painful way of missing someone is sitting by their side  and knowing that things just cannot be between them and us.

•    It’s not a good idea to frown, even when we are sad. Just think,  there could be someone waiting to fall in love with our smile.

•    Don’t waste time on those who are unwilling to spend theirs with you.

•    To the world you may be just one more person, but to someone you could be the world. 

•    The Universal wisdom may want us to meet a few wrong people before  getting in touch with the someone who is just right for us, so that when  we finally encounter them we recognise them and are deeply grateful for  it. 

•    There will always be people who let us down and willingly stick a  knife into our back. Looking within for what the mistakes of the past  were trying to teach us, we get in touch with our inner guidance and  gradually learn to follow its advice in all encounters. That’s how we  eventually get to implicitly trust the wise one within to show us who in  earthly life is trustworthy and who is not and therefore best avoided. 

•    Considering that the law of life is evolution, instead of trying to  get others to understand us, our development benefits more from making  an effort to get to know ourselves and our inner motivations and then  find ways of evolving into a better person.

•    In all our endeavours, let’s not try too hard. The best things  frequently come our way when we least expect them. Above all, never  forget that whatever happens in our lives does so for a good and wise  reason, which is that we should learn something from it and so grow in  wisdom and understanding.

 •    Young and inexperienced souls  frequently feel they always have to be doing something. But in truth the  conservation of energy is of the greatest importance in our daily  lives. Whenever things go wrong, we are tempted to rush hither and  thither trying to put things right, maybe feeling that it does not  really matter what we do, as long as we are doing something. Wise ones,  however, know that the best way of reacting to difficult situations is  by calmly and steadily making contact with the living God within, their  inner connection with the eternal and everlasting source of life and  strength. Any time of day or night it is ready to advise us about the  best way of going about anything.

•    Meditation can be practised every day by contemplating the beauty  and wonder of God’s Creation and the wisdom and love that brought it  into being and maintains it. In moments like that our own heart and soul  are vibrating in harmony with the love and wisdom, peace and kindness  for all life of the Great Father/Mother. 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Attak88

N.A. Just For Today  June 30

Just For today - I want to continue enjoying the life I've found in Recovery.  Today, I will take steps to maintain my foundation.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking Away From Drama
*_
​ 





​ Making mistakes and falling down once in  a while is an essential part of our earthly learning curve. The only  thing that truly matters is getting up and gaining something from every  experience that comes our way, to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding. An earthly lifespan is too short for being anything but  happy. On our road of entering into this state it’s essential that we  learn to love and respect ourselves and our living space as much as  everyone else’s. This means moving out of the reach of drama queens and  kings, unless we also are one and appreciate them as audiences for our  dramatic performances. 

On our road to happiness, let’s leave behind everything that is negative  and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive and good,  right and beautiful and seek the company of people who make us laugh and  treat us right. How about sending a prayer of forgiveness to those who  have treated us badly and love them anyway, for they know not what kind  of Karma they are creating for themselves and what in due course will be  coming their way because of it? And whatever kind of Karmic experiences  still have to arrive at your doorstep:

•    Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, who has the  birthright to find love and happiness in its present existence.

•    Trust that you are always in the right place at the right time and  that you are there for a reason. If you have not yet discovered what it  is, it’s up to you to find out.

•    Do not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting  the goodness of the life that has been given to you and that it will  always provide for you and your loved ones, no matter what happens.

•    Use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for  the highest good and the greatest joy of all, so that through you all  life will be blessed and healed. 

•    Share the love the Universal Forces are constantly giving  to you with anyone you encounter.

•    It has taken many lifetimes to develop your earthly personality, so  be thankful for it and be content with yourself just the way you are.  Never forget that you have the power to change whatever you don’t like  about yourself. Do this with love, for that is the law and the main  substance of life, which is abundantly available to anyone who knows how  to tap into it the right way. Let this knowledge penetrate your whole  being until your lower self also no longer knows anything but to dance  and sing the praises of the Highest. 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Making Mistakes
*_
​ _*




*_
​ _‘I sometimes react to making a  mistake as if I had betrayed myself. My fear of making a mistake seems  to be based on the hidden assumption that I am potentially perfect and  that if I can just be very careful I will not fall from heaven. But a  'mistake' is a declaration of the way I am, a jolt to the way I intend, a  reminder I am not dealing with the facts. When I have listened to my  mistakes I have grown.’_  Hugh Prather

 The very nature of our earthly education  is that we do not always know in advance what is expected from us and  therefore what the right thing to do is. Yet, this principle applies at  all times, but most of all whenever we are ready to venture forth into  new experiences. Whilst in physicality all of us are spiritually the  equivalent of young children at school and therefore are bound to make  mistakes. There is nothing wrong with that! Indeed, they are good for us  and we are meant to make them, so there really is no need to become  unduly upset over any kind of error of the past or present. For one  thing, they teach our earthly self humility and that is a quality that  is greatly needed by all of us. And for another, as long as we glean  something valuable from any experience, we are progressing and growing,  and our spirit and soul have every reason to rejoice.

By trying one or two – maybe three or four – of the wrong things, the  discomfort and/or pain they cause us in the end guides us towards that  which really is meant to be for us, and is therefore good and right.  That does not mean the other options we tried were wrong! As they helped  us in our search, they too were right at that time for us and our  development. Having established that something has no value for us, we  owe it to ourselves to search for what has. Clearly, we needed every one  of our ‘mistakes’ of the past. Each one of them has helped us to grow  into the one we are now. Everything we have learned up to any given  moment is stored in our soul memories and we are benefiting from it.  Consciously and unconsciously we are constantly drawing from this store  and adding to it, all the while making our life more agreeable and  easier to cope with. 

Making no mistakes means refusing to become fully alive. Following our  inner guidance is particularly valuable in this connection. Only when we  have learnt to listen to it can the small still voice of our conscience  show us, through the reactions that rise into our consciousness from  the world of our feelings, what is right or wrong in any situation. The  main trouble in the past has been that we all too easily ignored this  voice and swept it aside, unaware of the fact that each one of us is  equipped with this kind of inner guidance and its immense value.  Ignoring this wise one within, that most certainly has been a mistake,  but where would we be without any of them? We would hardly ever have  learned anything. 

The more highly evolved we become, the more times we have travelled  round the zodiac. These journeys have taken us many times through every  single one of its signs and learning the lessons each one provides for  us. This means that time and again we have experienced lifetimes in  Gemini and Virgo, both ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the  Gods of antiquity. The same as all other aspects of our nature, the  critical faculties were given to us for the wise higher purpose of  helping us to develop the ability to discern and discriminate. In Gemini  and Virgo our critical faculties are developed and every lifetime spent  in one of them hones and sharpens this ability some more.

As a result, we easily spot the flaws in everything and especially in  the people around us. Something inside us instinctively seems to draw us  to them. Wise ones are aware of this and also of the importance of  every one of our thoughts and spoken words and the effects they are  having. For sake of the smooth running of their human relationships,  they control their critical faculties and in keeping with their advanced  evolutionary state, they only impart criticism when it is helpful to  someone. In that case they do so in constructive ways and with kindness  and understanding, compassion and love in their hearts.

 And because erring is human and  forgiving Divine, whenever they are disappointed that they themselves  have failed in some way, they forgive themselves the same as they would  anyone else for making a mistake.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

​​From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing The Right Things
*_
​ _*



*_ 

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

​ Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

​​From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Light At The End Of The Tunnel
*
_*





*_There’s light at the end of each tunnel
And calm at the end of every storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey
And a place that’s welcoming and warm.

There’s a Star on top of the spiritual mountain,
We can touch when the last crag has been scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
Whenever they think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind each black cloud, there is blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow
And happiness waiting for you.

Therefore also at the end of the present 
Regrettable state of our world
That’s in the process of coming to its natural –
And yes, happy end.
As you will soon see!

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
_*




*_
Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.
Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating 
And becoming one of them.

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please assist the nothing people with waking from 
Their spiritual slumber, so that they too
Become aware that they have within them,
The same as everybody else, 
The power of transforming our world
Into a better and more peaceful, 
A more honest and truthful,
And above all healthier place.
Tell them that the only thing they have to do 
Is turning to You and the Angels,
And that they are waiting to eventually show 
Each and every one of us intuitively
How to go about it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unpleasant People*_

_*




*_
This is an ode to the unpleasant people of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but were sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, I can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating right here and now, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

O Great Father/Mother,
Please send my love and forgiveness 
To every one of our world’s unpleasant people.
Thank them on my behalf and bless them, 
For they truly do not yet know what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole humankind.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their true selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall reach out to each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything 
But love and kindness, tolerance and patience.
I imagine that all unpleasant people on that plane of life 
Will reveal themselves 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. 
That’s why to each one of them I send 
My most grateful thanks.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’

From ‘Friendship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sometimes
*
​ 





​ Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse and in
Some years tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and everything goes well.

Sometimes nations step back from war,
Elect honest people and decide on policies
That do not make the rich richer and the poor poorer.
And in some lifetimes the higher purpose of 
Our earthly existence is fulfilled.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss
And we proceed as we are meant to do.
Sometimes the Sun melts fields of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
I hope and pray that this is happening 
Not only for you but for our whole world.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius 
Updated July 2020 

​​From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Live Through The Winter
*
_*




*_
We have to endure dark and frosty winters,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after each storm and gloom.

And the pandemic is necessary to wake
Our world from its material lethargy,
To help us become aware of our true nature
And that spiritual values are the only ones
That we take with us into Eternity.
They will forever stand us in good stead.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020

​​​From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

​* * *
​
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There's A Reason*_

_*



*_

For every pain we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

And if we trust the Highest that all life
Has always been moving forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral
And that this will forever continue,
Even the pandemic will work out well
And reach its natural happy ending
In the not too distant future.
The Universal laws of love and evolution together
With the law of  cause and effect or Karma,
Are the reason why things of this
Nature happen.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Without Pain
*
​ _*



*_

The wisdom and love of 
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Never promised that Earth life 
Would be without pain,
Laughter without sorrow,
Sunshine without rain.

What S/He does guarantee us
Is enough strength for each day,
Comfort for our tears
And light all the way –
To eventually take us back home 
Into the conscious awareness of 
Our true nature and oneness with Him/Her
And all life.

Wherever our predestined lifepath may take us,
God and the Angels provide us
With the courage and strength
To walk through it and
Come out the other end,
Happy and smiling,

Safe in the knowledge that painful lives
Are no longer necessary. 
Realising the presence of the Universal laws 
And how they have always affected
Every one of us and our world,
And that this will forever continue,
Enables us to conduct our lives 
Without hurting or harming anyone,
So that, as soon as our last karmic debts
Have been redeemed, by one other than us,  
Nothing but the same can return to us
And our world.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020  
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Weaver
*
​ _*




*_
​ My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

But then, one fine day, we wake up to the
Realisation that the only freedom we
Earthlings always had was the 
Decision of how to react to any 
Kind of situation that comes our way. 

And when we at last wake up to the 
Presence of God’s Universal 
Law of cause and effect or Karma, 
The goodness and kindness of the 
Highest Forces of life at last lay the 
Rudder for steering the boat of our life 
In the desired direction. 

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius
Updated July 2020 ​ 
​​From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Strength And Courage
*
​ 





 ‘Courage is not having the strength to go on.
It is going on when you don’t have the strength.’
Theodore Roosevelt 

It takes strength to be firm
And courage to be gentle.

It takes strength to stand guard
And courage to let down your guard.

It takes strength to conquer
And courage to surrender.

It takes strength to be certain
And courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in
And courage to stand out.

It takes strength to feel a friend’s pain
And courage to feel your own.

It takes strength to hide your own pain
And courage to show it.

It takes strength to endure abuse
And courage to put a stop to it.

It takes strength to stand alone
And courage to lean on another.

It takes strength to love
And courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive
And courage to live.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Moving On

*_*





*_
​ As every flower must fade and youth give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and virtues may be valid only in their day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the small earthly self has to say farewell
And be ready for another new beginning.

Bravely and without sadness fresh learning can be tackled
With the knowledge that in the spiritual background
Of our earthly existence the power of the Unseen,
Even though it is invisible to earthly eyes, 
Has always ruled supreme and forever will do so.
This means that wherever our evolutionary pathway 
May still wish to take us, 
We shall be guided and protected by
The wise ones in charge of us,
Who will encourage us and help us to live. 

Knowing that the Earth is not our true home.
Allows our spirit and soul to roam freely and happily 
Through space and time, 
Without any shadow of a doubt that
The loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Are surrounding us and keeping us safe. 
These parents do not wish to restrict any of 
Its children of the Earth and tie them forever 
To such a lowly existence, 
When quite the opposite is true.

A high and holy destiny awaits each and every one of us.
Step by step the Universe has always been trying to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our understanding. 
And whenever someone stays with one particular 
Way of living for too long, 
Their spirit and soul stagnate and begin to yearn for 
Different kinds of learning.
This, however, can only be found
In new adventures and explorations.

The awareness that there really is no death, 
That life is eternal and without beginning or end, 
Makes it easier to respond to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on 
Into different dimensions of life has come.
It turns the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
Into an occasion of gladness and enjoyment about 
Our rebirth into the world of light and 
The approach of studies of a more elevated kind.

But even before it comes to this,
The realisation that in truth life’s call 
For all human beings will never end
 Fills our whole being with good cheer.
It enables us to cheerfully say good-bye, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Having found healing and peace 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God, the Angels and all life,
Willingly and peacefully we shall
Forever move forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius​ 
​​* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Be
*_
​ 





​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Always waits for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And because the law of life 
Is love and evolution,
With evolution based on love,
That is by no means an empty promise 
For every human being and our whole world,
Especially not when it comes to bringing
The pandemic 2019/2020 to is natural
Happy ending and that very surprisingly
And quite soon!

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
•    ‘Sharing Your Gifts’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Happiness
*_
​ _*



*_

Every human being has the birthright to 
Find a measure of happiness in earthly life.
But what is happiness? 
For me it is knowing who I am,
Where I come from and am going to,
That my life fulfils a higher purpose
And this gives my life meaning and direction.

My happiness consists of the awareness
That every one of the trials and tribulations 
I had to endure were not inflicted upon me 
By an uncaring and vengeful fate,
A force over which I have no control,
That can neither be seen nor understood,
When in truth everything was caused by me,
Through negative thinking and behaviour patterns 
Of previous lifetimes. 

Knowing that there is a great plan of life and 
A smaller plan within it for every human being,
That all these plans have always been 
Unfolding as they should and
Forever will continue to do so;
That the things that ever happened in our world
Have always been but passing phases
Of Mother Earth’s evolution and ours;
And that a high and holy destiny.
Awaits every one of us and our world,
That is my happiness.

My happiness consists of knowing that
The whole of Creation has always and 
Forever will be ruled by God’s Universal laws 
Of love and evolution.
And because evolution is based on love,
Our world will not forever be ruled 
By the greed of those who think that
They are working in great secrecy 
Behind the scenes, when in truth
Their intentions are clearly visible 
To the wise ones in charge of us and our world.
They do not wish us to get stuck in the past,
That’s why they are helping us to transmute
Our world’s harmless influences into beneficial ones
That strengthen and heal the immune systems
Of those who are in need of it.
That’s my happiness.
What more could anyone wish for?

Updated July 2020 ​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Messages From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort

*__* Your Destiny Is Glorious
*_
​ 





​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’: ‘God is the Divine  Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. This is the Universal power and light,  wisdom and love through which all things on every level of life come  into being. God is in everything and everything is in God. S/He is  therefore present in anything that manifests itself on every level of  your planet. On the inner plane life has always remained one vast living  and breathing organism. 

 
‘Because you are part of God and God is part of you, you too are in  everything, even though during the early part of its existence in  physicality your earthly self was unaware of this. Without you  consciously knowing about it, you have always been in search of  experiences that will help you grow in wisdom and understanding and lead  to an expansion of your consciousness. For all human beings this  continues until the outer as well as the inner parts of their nature  have become consciously aware of the presence of God in every aspect of  their own being, as well as every other lifeform in your world and all  others. 

‘Every particle of you on the physical, mental, spiritual and astral  planes is part of God and its essence is infinite and eternal. You are  related to God not merely because your spirit is a spark of the Divine,  but because every cell and atom of your physical body contains it. God  cannot be separated from anything that exists anywhere on Earth or in  the Heavens, i.e. the higher and highest levels of life. And nothing  anywhere in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s  will and power. 

‘Every one of God’s characteristics and powers is also in you, the  highest and the best and most noble as well as the worst and most evil.  Yet, everything exists for wise reasons and a high and holy destiny  ultimately awaits all God’s children of the Earth. As each one of you is  spark of the Divine and a child of God, you are young Gods in the  making and that’s a truly glorious pathway to walk. Knowing this, let  your inner light shine and never grow tired of being a good, wise and  positive influence in your world. Pray for the gift of Divine courage  and strength to help you keep on serving the good of the whole through  freely and unselfishly sharing your gifts and talents that are likely to  have taken many lifetimes to develop. 

‘Give without hesitation and rest safely in the knowledge that when you  do your best on the physical, mental and spiritual planes of life,  wherever you may find yourself at any given moment, nothing but more of  the same will return to you in due course. Try it out for yourself, so  that life itself through your own experiences can teach you that there  really is nothing to fear and everything to live, strive and look  forward to.’ Everything that is in your life is there only by the grace  and the will of your true parents, the great Father/Mother of all life,  so do not forget to daily express your gratitude for all their gifts,  material as well as spiritual.’
 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road To Joy
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’: ‘Many events of earthly  life on the surface look like tragedies. But when you step back and  observe them from the right perspective, i.e. the one of the spiritual  background of your present existence, you will soon recognise that in  truth they are golden opportunities for learning. Each one of them helps  you to grow in wisdom and understanding. Gradually you develop the  spiritual powers that lift you above the anguish and frustration, hurts  and disappointments of the physical plane. Alas, the lessons through  which you achieve this goal can only be learnt through taking part in  it. 

‘It would do you no good at all if you were born straight away into a  heavenly place where nothing but milk and honey, strawberries and cream  awaits you. In such a place it would be impossible for you to grow and  your consciousness expand. Only through the lack of something can you  get to know and appreciate its true value. And you are on the Earth  plane to bring forth and develop the Divine aspects of your own being  because this will enable you to deal with whatever comes your way and  that in a godly manner. It is a difficult pathway you are walking, but  each time you stumble the Angels and we are ready to come to your aid.

‘Everything that happens in earthly life can be made more bearable by  shining the spirit’s light onto it. As soon as you make the effort to  view the events of your world from the higher perspective of our vision,  you will be able to recognise the wise purpose behind them. Do not  forget to remind yourself that carrying the world on your shoulders has  never been humankind’s work but God’s. And take comfort from the  knowledge that everything in earthly life is ultimately but a passing  phase in your own development and that of your world.’ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unbounded Freedom
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’: ‘The law of life is love  and love is your true nature. You have been granted the gift of another  lifetime to bring you closer to your ultimate goal of being like God  and loving God’s way. The Jesus legend is a depiction of the simple,  pure and holy lifepath of those who are striving for spiritual  Mastership, and that is all of you. Such a lifetime on the Earth plane  needs to be one of sacrifice and service, of loving and giving, but also  of the ability of acting in stern and strong way whenever the necessity  for it arises. Learning to love God’s way does not mean being  easy-going and soft. And when at times you have to grip situations with  courage and determination, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, and the Angels will intuitively show you how to go about it.’

‘Earthly life presents you with so many tests and trials that you  sometimes feel as if you could not walk another step. You may find  things easier to bear when you understand that every experience that  comes your way is the fruit of seeds you have sown in other earthly  lifetimes. And it may comfort you to know that what’s happening to you  and your world at any given time is an essential part of your  evolutionary journey. Every time you have solved a problem and  successfully climbed over yet another hurdle of the hurts and  disappointments that are an inevitable part of your earthly education,  you have conquered something and gained a victory. 

‘Although some of your successes seem hardly worth mentioning, even the  smallest ones take you another step forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life that is constantly moving every one of you  and your world closer to the freedom of no longer needing to take part  in the earthly school of life. At the natural end of your present  lifetime, your vibrations will be right for being released into  exploring the higher levels of life and taking an active part in them.  Even though this may be hard for you to imagine at present, this is  what’s going to happen. So take heart and keep on keeping on!’ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Realise Your Inner Strength*_







​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’: ‘The purpose of every  earthly lifetime is the development of the higher aspects of your nature  and bringing its characteristics forth from deep within your own inner  being. By constantly tapping into and using them your spiritual light  and power increase, so that with the passing of time you become ever  stronger and more god-like. The more you employ the radiance of your  nature’s spiritual aspects for every one of your daily tasks and  encounters, the easier coping with your earthly existence becomes. 

‘We, your friends in the spirit world, also once walked that pathway.  That helps us to appreciate how difficult it can be while your physical  body is still holding you tightly in its grip with the pains and  afflictions of mind, body and spirit. These things are the direct result  of your earthly self’s faulty thinking and behaviour patterns, your  tiresome ego and fearful earthly mind. For a long time that self in its  arrogance believes it knows everything when in truth it does not have a  clue about anything that truly matters, i.e. the values of the spiritual  background of humankind’s earthly existence.

‘With the passing of time that part of your nature got increasingly lost  in the jungle of erroneous beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. They  are a prison whose walls gradually grew so thick that they enclosed your  lower self like a black box. The atoms and molecules of your physical  body’s cells were so tightly packed that they acted similar to a prison  cell that for a long time could not be penetrated by any rays of the  light of spiritual wisdom. But with every spell of suffering a bit more  of God’s light enters them and their vibrations slowly speed up.  Gradually, ever more of this light penetrates the consciousness of all  sufferers. 

‘The creation of the prison cell was an unavoidable part of your earthly  development’s early stages. Your spirit/soul had not yet developed  enough of its own light to escape from it. Through travelling round and  round the zodiac and getting to know one of its signs and houses after  the other, time and again, your spirit/soul slowly absorbed more of the  Christ Star’s light. At the same time your earthly self grew in wisdom  and understanding of itself and its environment. 

‘The first part of every human being’s earthly education consists of  getting to know the characteristics of its lower and lowest nature and  practising them in the extremely tough school of earthly life. All  matter in the whole of Creation is made from the Universal Christ’s  light. At first your earthly self spends many lifetimes without having a  clue of its true nature. In the course of every earthly sojourn a fresh  layer of fears of the unknown and death are stored in the memories of  your soul. Eventually every human being reaches the developmental stage  when these layers have to be removed and that is very hard work indeed.  But every one of them brings each small self closer to God, the Source  of its own being and all life. 

‘God and the Angels would like you to know that for this process they  need you on your side of the veil of consciousness as much as you need  them, on our side. For a long time they have been waiting for ever more  of you calling, so they can be shown intuitively how every one of you  can contribute to the triumph of God’s light over the darkness of  spiritual ignorance by now for long enough has been overshadowing every  aspect of your world, individually and collectively. The amount of  spiritual knowledge and wisdom of your world is steadily increasing each  time you share your insights and visions with others. The more their  spiritual wings grow, the more evolutionary progress the whole of  humankind and your world is making by lifting itself above the common  narrow horizons of understanding your earthly existence.

‘Leaning on a teaching from the Jesus legend, we say to you: ‘Rise from  your bed and walk.’ The bed is a metaphor for your earthly existence and  the way of walking we mean is letting the light of spiritual wisdom and  knowledge show the way that leads to the rediscovery and reconnection  with the inner Source of everyone’s being. Do all you can to  re-establish your contact with it and work together with it, so God and  the Angels can use you as another channel through which their blessing  and healing energies can flow into Mother Earth and all manifestations  of life to be found on her and from there into the rest of Creation.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Trust
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing  Comfort’: ‘Truly, we say to you that there never is any need for giving  up hope that things for you and your world are gradually getting better  and that all its aspects are really healing. Walking around in an  anxious and worried state of mind is unnecessary and a waste of precious  energy. It is unnecessary because God, the Great Architect, has  designed a perfect plan of life. There is a grand plan for the whole of  life and within it are smaller ones for whole nations and groups of  people as well as each individual spirit and soul who is part of them.

‘Nothing  happens perchance, by accident or is a coincidence in your world or  anywhere else, because everything in the whole of Creation is subject to  the Universal laws, God’s laws. There can be no doubt about it that  whatever happens does so for a wise higher reason. The first Divine law  is love and every unloving and hateful thought, word and/or action  contravenes this law, represents a sin and creates a debit in your  spiritual bankbook, which in due course has to be made good and paid.

‘That’s  where the law of cause and effect, known as the law of Karma, an  offshoot of the first law, enters the picture. This law ensures that  whatever is sent out into the Universe by anyone anywhere must return to  its sender at some stage of their development. In one form or another  it presents itself as soon as the person’s earthly self has grown strong  enough to cope with reaping the harvest of the seeds it planted in  previous lifetimes. You can see for yourself that there is no such thing  as good or bad luck or fortune.

‘However, when what’s known in  your world as ‘bad luck’ strikes, it never comes as some kind of  punishment but as an opportunity for learning, growing and making good.  The events are teaching you what it feels like to be at the receiving  end of the things you dished out with great abundance whilst you were  still unaware of the Universal laws’ existence. You may even have  enjoyed hurting and wounding others during those early stages of your  development. When someone burst into tears or turned away in aguish, you  may have smiled and relished what to you seemed like another victory.

‘Oh  dear, poor foolish you! If only you’d have known, you would have been  more cautious and not allowed your most deadly weapon, the lethal sword  of your tongue run wild to create havoc and cause pain wherever you  went, the way you did. You would have guarded it more carefully. Any  kind of suffering that has to be endured in this lifetime is the only  way human beings can pay when the bill for their wrongdoings of the past  is presented. That’s the only way you can redeem yourself and make good  where you once sinned.

‘This principle applies as much to  individual souls as to the souls of every nation and that of our whole  world, and God and the Angels are tirelessly at work repairing and  healing whatever damage has been done. And even though it frequently  seems that things are happening perchance in your world and your life,  rest assured that this is not the case. Ultimately everything can only  work out in keeping with the Divine will and wishes. Bear these things  in mind and whenever you have done your best with the material the  Universe is placing before you, surrender the outcome to the love and  laws of the Highest and say: ‘Thy will and not mine shall be done.’

‘All  your needs are known to your friends and helpers in the world of light.  First in line are the Angels and Master, including the group of Angels  known as the Lords of Karma. They see to it that no-one is tried beyond  what they can endure and that no soul ever picks up a cross that is too  heavy to carry. God is part of everything and it is the courage and  strength of the Divine that sees each one of His/Her children through to  the end of their long evolutionary journey of many lifetimes. We hope  and pray that this knowledge lifts you above the fears and anxieties of  earthly life, and sets you free to concentrate ever more on the greater  realities of the spiritual and eternal aspects of life.’
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe*







I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayer is heard
And someone in the great ‘out there’
Is listening to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

I don’t just believe, I know that
The darkest hour is just before the dawn.
I know this is true because 
The world around me acts like 
A mirror of what’s happening on the 
Inner levels, the spiritual background,
Of our earthly existence. 
I know that regardless of the many dark things 
That are still taking place in many places, 
A new day is dawning for each one of us 
And also our whole world. 

My consciousness has changed gear from 
The blind belief of the Piscean Age
To the state of knowing of the Aquarian Age.
There’s a world of difference between the two.
Now my faith and trust in the goodness of life
That’s been given to us is something 
That can no longer be taken away or destroyed 
By anyone or anything.

I believe that God and the Angels are with us
And that they are not going to allow the 
Scaremongers and troublemakers 
Behind the scenes of our world
To continue manipulating us through fear. 
Our karmic debts have been redeemed
And the greatest healing miracle of all times
Is taking place, right here and now.
Hallelujah! 

Jimmy Shirl & Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Believe’ 

​Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’   

 * * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Miracles
*
​ 





​ I believe in thoughts to share and feelings to discuss.
I believe in miracles, I believe in us and our world.

I believe in sunny days, the cleansing touch of rain,
In special moments that form an endless chain.

I believe in quiet nights and brilliant starlit skies,
In tender sights that stir our human hearts.

I believe that honesty and truth are the greatest plus,
In loving and sharing, I believe in us.

I trust God’s great plan of life and my 
Inner guidance tells me that there will always be
A positive and beneficial outcome of everything
That happens in our world. 
I believe in every human being goodness and decency.
No matter how long it may take in some 
To come forth, it will do so eventually. 

I believe that the destiny of us and our world
Has always rested safely in
The Great Father/Mother’s loving hands.
I believe that all is well with us and our world
And that everything is in the process of coming right. 

I believe in the ever increasing healing power 
Of the love that is created when 
The human and Divine aspects of life join forces.
I believe that at present this is bringing about 
The greatest healing miracle our planet 
Has ever experienced and that 
It is taking place right here and now,
Not only for humankind but for everything 
That shares this plane with us.

I believe, nay, I know, feel and trust
With my whole being that 
All harmful influences of our world,
With the help and will of God and the Angels,
Are being transmuted into beneficial ones
That strengthen and heal every immune system
That’s in need of it.  

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius
Updated July 2020 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
​​From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Angels*







I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I believe in Angels. 
They help me to recognise the good behind everything:
That sad and traumatic experiences are
The redemption of Karma and someone is 
Learning something and slowly growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
That everything that’s ugly and evil in our world,
Including people who behave this way,
Are still in the lower evolutionary 
Phase of their development, but that they too
Slowly but surely are constantly evolving 
Into something more beautiful. 
Knowing such things safeguards
My equilibrium and the joy of being 
One of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Abba
Edited by Aquarius

​ The Angels and Masters on the highest  level of life are in charge of God’s great plan of life. They are its  executors and responsible for the evolutionary progress of every  lifeform in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. Most of  us who are presently here have lived through many lifetimes and many  ages. In the course of these long journeys through matter we have met,  lived with and enjoyed the friendship of a great many human beings. In  the spirit world, our true home, they are now accompanying and  supporting us as our friends and helpers. Every one of us on the earthly  plane of life has a number of these friendly companions around them.  Some of them are known to us and others are not, but that makes no  difference. All of them are our siblings in the great family of  humankind, who are functioning on the same wavelength as ours. They are  wishing us well and are eager to assist us as much as our spiritual  bankbook and karmic debts allow.

 
The more our spiritual development unfolds, the easier it becomes to  communicate with our unseen friends. They can be a source of comfort for  anyone who feels lost and lonely in earthly life and also for those who  feel trapped in families where no-one shares their interests. If we are  in such a position, we need to bear in mind that we ourselves chose  this pathway for the purpose of teaching us the lessons we most urgently  needed. Even though we may not yet have discovered what they are, it’s  good to know that in the spirit world there is a true family for us  whose spirits and souls are in harmony with us and our life’s purpose  and convictions. At all times they are doing their best to encourage us  to bring forth the best that’s within us and humbly seek to serve the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life. This is not only benefits  our own spiritual development but also that of our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  


 * * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ 





​ With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind 
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours and 
May Your inspiration flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers
That ensure the harmonious unfolding of all life
In keeping with Your Great evolutionary plan.

Amen

​ Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of  humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of  love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or  action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to  its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some  form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of  aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may  present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime  against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly  but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature  of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our  evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound  understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had.  Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the  final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis  and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of  life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer  manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia  Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high  Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we  presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for  billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As  ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as  beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet  of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary  forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth  plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers  and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help  them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents  the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware  that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable  opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in  their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations  reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given  time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest  levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may  find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is  revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean  everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the  Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one  of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special  openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the  Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with  us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand  with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at  something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more  in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in  God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each  one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As  healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly  existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to  teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are  hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran,  the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no  preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware  that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its  own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves  bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives.  

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life  as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that  in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is  still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all  His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously,  so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a  privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the  spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light  workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in  negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance  that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the  past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be  lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the  only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and  transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for  the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the  Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to  whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self,  the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so  that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every  individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They  alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in  accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own.  And that’s  how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually  grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’

​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Desiderata For The Aquarian Age*_

_*




*_
​The following is an extract from my intuitive interpretations of  Desiderata for our time: ‘Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with  yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less  than the trees and the stars, that we all have a right to be here,  because everybody has their particular lessons to learn, and that –  whether we are aware of it or not – the great Universal plan rests  safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it should. 

‘So make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to  you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one  of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state  of our world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem  themselves and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And  whatever your aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,  make an effort to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil  it. This alone can bring peace with ourselves and God.’

Recommended Reading:​•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’​ •    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Prophet On Death’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Desiderata’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Follow Your Dreams
*_
_*




*_
If, while pursuing distant dreams,
Your bright hopes turn to grey,
Don’t wait for reassuring words
Or hands to lead the way.

For seldom will you find a soul
With dreams the same as yours.
Not often will another help you
Pass through untried doors.

If inner forces urge you
To take a course unknown,
Be ready to go all the way,
Yes, all the way –
If need be, on your own.

That’s not to say we shouldn’t
Learn our lessons from the best.
Just don’t wait for lauding words,
To spur you on your quest.

Find confidence in your own heart
And let it be your guide.
Strive ever harder towards your dreams –
And they will never be denied.

To find the way to yours,
Follow the Highest Star and the brightest light,
Pursue your highest aspirations, give of your best
And trust that God and the Angels will do the rest.
As surely they will.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Dawning Of The New Age
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the Lodge’s Calendar March 2017: ‘Today  we are calling to bring you light in the form of spiritual knowledge to  renew your hope about the birth of the new age that for some time has  been taking place on the earthly plane of life. Be of good cheer, dear  Friends, and have faith in the ever increasing power of the Christ light  and love that slowly but surely is bringing about the dawning of this  age. It is moving ever closer to all of you. Suddenly and when you least  expect it, you will be able to see its light in the sky. One moment it  will seem to be night and the next moment it will be day.

‘To do  your share of bringing this event about, look into and focus your whole  attention on the light of the Christ Star, the only born Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. Trust the love of the Divine and  Its evolutionary plan for humankind and its world, that this plan is  perfect and that everything will work out well in the end – and that  much sooner than many of you may presently think. This does not mean  that one dark night your whole world will suddenly find itself in broad  daylight. What we are talking is about the spiritual dawning that is  taking place as ever more of you become aware of their true nature and  the presence of the Universal laws that apply to all lifeforms  throughout the whole of Creation.

‘As soon as the number of  awakened ones has reached a certain critical point, their energies will  be pulling those of the unawakened ones with them upwards and forwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life. And as you know by now, nothing can  happen on the outer plane of earthly life unless it was first created on  the inner levels. That which is taking place there manifests itself in  the world around you. Bear this in mind when you reflect on the many  earthquakes and other disasters of recent times. Each one of them is an  indication that another major shift of consciousness is in progress on  the inner levels.’

Extract from  ‘Witnessing Evolution’: ‘Under the influence of the higher powers who at  any given time are working on behalf of us and our world, it does not  take over-long in Universal terms until everybody who is taking part in  one particular experience starts to walk down the path the pioneers and  wayfinders have trodden for them. Naturally, this applies as much to  lessons of a positive as a negative nature. But as soon as the thoughts  and actions of sufficient numbers of us are working in positive and  constructive ways with the forces of light on the inner level of life,  ever increasing amounts of these energies are created. This continues  until they have become powerful enough to absorb all remaining traces of  the dark and destructive elements in us and our world. They are then  transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?’
•    ‘Disasters’

 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_
​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’

​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Guest House
*
​ _*




*_
​ Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals of
Joys, depressions and meanness.
Momentary awareness sometimes
 Appears as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent by the Highest
To teach you something. 

Jelaluddin Rumi
Translation by Coleman Barks
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Questions And Answers
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‚Um Antworten zu finden auf Fragen, die  du jetzt noch nicht verstehst, führe dein Leben so gut du kannst.  Vertraue deiner inneren Führung dir den Weg zum Verstehen zu zeigen.’  Frei nach Rainer Maria Rilke

 When you are working your way through    difficult and traumatic events, you may sometimes be asking yourself:    ‘Why should this be happening to me, out of all people?’ Well, be    patient towards everything that comes your way and the unanswered    questions about it that may be troubling your heart and soul. Whenever    any kind of query arises about your pathway through life, accept each    one and deal with them the way you would with a room whose door is    locked and books that were written in a language you do not understand. 

Ask your question, but if the answer does not come to you immediately,    let things be and trust that at the right moment your inner teacher,  the   wise one or living God within, will let you know intuitively. It’s   just  that sometimes if answers were given to you straight away, you   would  not yet be able to grasp what the events are trying to teach you.   In  that case you could not integrate the resulting learning into your   life,  so it can benefit you, as it is meant to do. The main point  about   humankind’s earthly existence is that everything has to be  experienced   by each one of us ourselves. Therefore, just live with  your questions   and trust that at some point in the future, when you  are good and ready   for it, the answers are sure to come to you. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ 

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life
*_






_The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean

​•     The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are  written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life.  There is a small one for every individual human being, which in turn is  part of the Great Plan/Book for all life. There really is no need to go  in search of the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are  written quite clearly in both these places and therefore destined to  come our way in any case. The plan for every human being decrees that we  shall always be in the right place and with the right people, because  through them we are receiving our lessons and at the same time paying  some of our karmic debts.

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part  of the constantly ongoing individual and collective evolutionary process  of humankind’s expansion of consciousness and growth. And the quality  of our experiences has always been decided by everyone’s own will, which  is based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and  brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as  well as up to the present moment of our present one.

•    A long  time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the  world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of  us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would benefit our  development. Each new one provides us with countless opportunities for  gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through the inevitable  challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s  educational curriculum.

•    On the innermost level of our being  we know full well that without them it would be impossible for us to  grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of  the Earth is meant to do. That’s why, when we have rested and  recuperated sufficiently in our other world, we ourselves – together  with the wise ones in charge of us – decide on which pathway will most  benefit our spiritual development in our next lifetime.

•     Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is  presently taking part in earthly life was created for carrying out some  highly specialised work. We have been granted the gift of this lifetime  so that with the passing of time it can reveal itself to us. This,  however, it can only do when our inner vision has developed  sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are presenting us  with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of  life, as well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the  spirit world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the  right lessons.

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of  the Highest always sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore,  when earthly problems arise let’s not look for purely personal  solutions, but first consider the Divine principles on which they are  based. This tunes our minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms  and a solution comes to us intuitively that is fair and just not only  for those concerned in earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•     Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first only  in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the praises  of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all Suns. All  glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of all life,  you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My spirit and  soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every cell and atom  of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of the  created world, You brought about from Its light.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * * 
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing Happens Perchance
*_
_*




*_
​ Once upon a time in a far distant land,  there lived a King. One of the customs of his realm was that he as the  reigning monarch had a personal advisor, who was believed to be one of  the wisest people in the land and followed the King wherever he went. As  this King was a young and inexperienced soul, he thought he knew  everything and that it could not be any other way. Whenever the King  asked about the meaning of something, the supposedly wise one replied:  ‘Everything happens for wise reasons’. Because of this, as time went by  the King doubted his wisdom ever more strongly.

The King had been born when the Sun was in Sagittarius and was an  outdoor type and extremely fond of hunting, shooting and fishing, the  same as anyone born into this sign. One fine day, on one of his hunting  expeditions in the jungle, the King shot an arrow into his foot. That by  the way is something Sagittarians are particularly good at,  metaphorically speaking, but this time the King excelled himself and did  so quite literally. ‘Ha! Now I’ll test him,’ he thought. Turning to the  wise one by his side, he asked: ‘What do you make of my accident?’ But  all he got was the usual reply: ‘Everything happens for wise reasons.’

‘What a useless advisor you are and what pointless advice you are giving  me yet again!’ the King thought to himself and enraged he shouted:  ‘That’s what you always say because it’s all you know. You are not a  wise one, but a fool and a charlatan who talks a lot of nonsense. If  that’s what you call wisdom, I’ve had just about enough of it and you.  Off to prison you go!’ No sooner said than done. After a few days the  King visited the advisor and asked: ‘And what do you make of your  present situation?’ Once more the wise one merely replied: ‘Everything  happens for wise reasons,’ but this time he added: ‘Ask your inner  guidance, the small still voice of your conscience, if you want to find  out more. There’s a wise one inside you and that is your Highest Self,  known as the living God within, who knows the answer to all your  questions. Everybody has one.’ The King groaned: ‘More twaddle! This is  the last straw that breaks the camel’s back.’ And then he instructed the  prison warders that the advisor should stay in their care for an  indefinite period, maybe for good.

The King was a very restless man and so one of the next few days he  ventured forth on another hunting trip. As the advisor could not  accompany him, the King went on his own. Promptly he lost his way and  entered the territory of a cannibalistic tribe. The men captured him and  took him to their camp so he could be served as a particularly tasty  evening meal. However, before these cannibals ever put anything into  their cooking cauldron they thoroughly inspected their prey. In keeping  with their tribal traditions they never ate anything that was not in top  condition and when they discovered the wound on the King’s foot, they  sent him back into the jungle. 

Thus the King was spared, but by the time he got home his foot had  become seriously infected and he was in great pain. The foot troubled  him so much that the court physician advised that the King should rest a  lot to help the healing process. He found this most boring, but on one  occasion when he was sitting still, he began to reflect on past events  and the advisors words came to mind: ‘Ask your inner guidance.’  Wondering what this might mean, he paused to think about it. After a  while he became aware that something like a voice was speaking inside  him. In a flash of inspiration through his inner guidance the Angels  told the King: 

‘The advisor knew the way. If you had taken him with you, you would  never have strayed into cannibal territory. But you shot yourself in the  foot for a number of reasons. One of them is that you would go hunting  on your own and get lost in the jungle. Another one is that you should  fall into the hands of the cannibals, but that because of your injury  they refused to eat you. The injury to your foot was necessary in the  first place so that a whole sequence of events could begin to unfold  that would stop your constant running around and force you to spend time  sitting still. Your reflections on what and why these things had been  happening to you at last guided you into listening within to what your  Highest Self has been wishing to teach you for a long time. 

‘The time for the awakening of your subconscious faculties, your inner  light, has come. But this part of you can only be sparked into life by  something you are hearing or reading when you are ready, i.e. the right  moment has come and your energies have become sufficiently receptive to  enable you to understand that which you are attracted to. Can you see  for yourself now that without the events surrounding the mishap with  your foot you would never have learnt one of the most valuable lessons  of your present lifetime? Many more of them will follow in due course,  this you can be sure of. And that’s how you, through your own  experiences,  are going to grow steadily in wisdom and understanding, so  that in the fullness of time you will have evolved into a wise one in  your own right.’ 

Gratefully the King accepted what his inner guidance was telling him.  His newly found understanding helped him to realise what a wise man his  advisor had been all along. Accepting that he alone had been a fool and  that the advisor truly was wise indeed, the King released him from  prison, rewarded him a place of honour in his court and a pension so he  could live in comfort for the rest of his earthly days. Never again did  the King ignore the small still voice of his conscience or did anything  without his advisor. This is how he learned, the same as all human  beings, including Kings and Queens, that there are no accidents in  earthly life and that nothing happens perchance or is a coincidence.  Everything happens for the wise higher purpose of teaching us something,  so that we may grow ever more Heaven-tall. 

The lessons we have received up to any given present moment have made us  into the person we presently are. And whatever comes our way is  invariably sent for our highest good and greatest joy and that is to  transform us into an ever wiser, more understanding and tolerant, kind  and loving person. So let’s not begrudge whatever challenges we may  still have to face. Knowing that their ultimate aim is to move us onto  ever higher levels of consciousness, let’s do your best to co-operate  with everything the Universal Forces are bringing us and that with  gratitude in our hearts for our Creator’s infinite wisdom and love. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Worry About The Future
*
​ _*A Message From The Angels
*_
​ _*





*_
​ •    There is no need for any of you to  worry about the future, your own as well as that of the human race and  your whole world. All life safely is held in and protected by the loving  hands of the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose humble servants we  are. Have no doubt that the Divine Architect’s great plan of life has  always been unfolding as it should and forever will continue to do so.  Each one of you has their allocated space in it and their particular  role to play in the tragic-comedy of earthly life, in which each  individual existence is carefully laid out and planned. We cannot tell  you frequently enough that we are the executors of God’s great plan and  in charge of every small design within it. 

•    The only thing that is required from each one of you is that you  should learn to trust and have faith in the power of God’s love. Today  we have come to draw your attention to the futility of worrying about  what may happen tomorrow. If the things you imagine never come about,  you would have been wasting the precious energies of life’s forces. But  even if imagined things do happen, because your careless thinking has  brought them about, instead of worrying some more, turn to us. We are  with you and at any time of day or night willing to show the way to  those who request our help. All you have to do is invite us into your  life by asking for our assistance with everything you do. Go to bed in  good time and never forget to communicate with us last thing, and get up  early enough to start your day unrushed. 

•    Learn to say: ‘No!’ to projects that won’t fit into your time  schedule. Failing to do so endangers the state of your mental health.  You don’t have to do everything yourself. Delegate tasks to others who  are capable of carrying them out. Simplify your life and get rid of  clutter, bearing in mind that less can often be more. Although at times  one of something may not be enough, two could be too many.

•    Allow sufficient time for doing things and getting to places. Pace  yourself. Spread big changes and difficult projects out over time. Don’t  tackle all hard tasks at once and live one day at a time. 

•    Separate worries from concerns. Whenever you are concerned about  something, consult with the living God within, your intuition, so we can  tell you through it which course of action is best for you at that  moment. Following our instructions will help you let go of uncertainties  and the anxiety that accompanies them. If nothing can be done about a  situation, place it in our hands and quietly attend to the rest of your  life. 

•    If you are in search of peace of mind, learn to live within your  budget and refuse to use credit cards for ordinary purchases. Have  backups like an extra car key in their wallet, an additional house key  that is hidden somewhere safe, some stamps and so forth. Every day do  something that pleases your inner child and carry a good book with you  to read when you have to wait somewhere. Get sufficient rest and eat the  right things that have been prepared with love. Become organised and  make sure that everything has its place.

•    Listening to soothing music while driving lifts your spirit. Every  day make time for meditating and spending time with us. Write down any  ideas and inspirations we give you that are worthwhile keeping. Deal  with small problems straight away. Don’t leave them to fester in your  mind until bedtime. When bigger ones arise, remember that we are with  you always and merely waiting for your call.

•    Make friends with like-minded people who share your spiritual  outlook on life. Keep a folder of your favourite quotes for hope and  encouragement on hand. And remember that the best bridge between despair  and a renewal of hope is often a grateful: ‘Thank you Great Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, for the many blessings that are in my life’.  Every night at bedtime try to think with gratitude of at least one thing  in your life for which you have never given thanks before.

•    Humour and particularly laughing out loud is good for you, so keep  on smiling and laughing. Take your work seriously and whenever you are  in danger of taking yourself too seriously, think: ‘Blessed are those  who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun!’ 

•    Be kind to those who are unkind to you. For one thing this creates  good Karma for you and for another people who behave in this manner are  likely to need kindness from you most of all. Develop a forgiving  attitude by bearing in mind that most people really are doing the best  they can and that they just don’t know any better as yet. So, keep a  firm hold on your ego. Don’t allow it to run your life for you and spoil  it by creating unnecessary difficult Karmic situations on your behalf. 

•    Talk less and listen more. Keeping your mouth shut tight, refusing  to indulge in careless gossip and confiding only in the right people, in  the right places and at the right times can not only save you endless  amounts of trouble, but also creating karmic obstacles. See the link  ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ at the end.

•    Slow down, you move to fast, just make the moment last – at least  here and there. At regular intervals remind yourself that you are not in  charge of the Universe and that it’s not your task to carry the world  on your shoulders, because that’s God’s work and ours. The only things  you are responsible for is every aspect of your being and especially the  drives and urges of your lower earthly self. Learn to control them  instead of those around you. Refuse to bear grudges, earthly life is too  short for them. You can neither know someone else’s Karma nor the  special lessons they are taking part in during their present lifetime.  You are not responsible for them or the mistakes they make.

•    Make peace with yourself, with the gift of life that has been  entrusted into your care and the One, who created you and once brought  you into being. Do not leave any unresolved issues behind when you  depart from the earthly school of life. They will accompany you into  your next lifetime, in the hope of resolving them this time round and  that could turn out to be even more difficult. If you ask for our help,  we can show you intuitively how to go about it. 

•    Make every effort to heal all your relationships, especially the  difficult and traumatic ones. Forgive all those who ever hurt and  wounded you, and forgive yourself for setting the wheels in motion in  previous lifetimes. Forgiveness sets both parties free to move on to  lessons of a more elevated nature. And never forget that with the help  and the will of God and us any condition can be healed, crooked places  made straight and mountains of unbelief or false beliefs moved. Whatever  you do, call upon us, we shall never get tired of hearing from any one  of you.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Broken Promises
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Mister Meant-To has a comrade,
His Name is Did-Not-Do.
Have you ever chanced to meet them?
Have they ever called on you?
These two fellows live together
In the House of Never-Win,
And I’m told that it is haunted 
By the Ghost of Might-Have-Been.

The way we react to any event in our life 
Is the only freedom we truly have.
To those in charge of us in the world of light
This shows the degree of our spiritual maturity.
That’s why wise ones never 
Make promises they are unable to keep
And meticulously carry out the ones they give.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’​ 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Descent Of Humankind
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Three monkeys sat in a coconut tree,
Discussing things as they are said to be.
Said one to the others: ‘Now listen, you two,
There’s a certain rumour that can’t be true:
That humankind descended from our noble race.
The very idea is a disgrace!

No monkey ever deserted his wife,
Starved his children and ruined her life.
And you’ve never known a mother monk’
To leave her babies with others to bunk,
Or pass them on from one to another
Till they scarcely know who really is their mother.

And another thing you’ll never see
Is monks building fences round coconut trees,
Letting coconuts go to waste
By forbidding other monks a taste.
If I put a fence round my coconut tree,
Starvation would force you to steal them from me.

Here is another thing a monk’ wouldn’t do:
Go out at night and get in a stew,
Use a gun, a club or a knife
For taking another monk’s life.
Yes, man evolved, the arrogant ass!
But, dear friends, not from us!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Laws Of Life’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*It’s A Puzzlement
*_
​ 





​ If all good people were clever,
And all clever people were good,
The world would be nicer than ever
We thought that it possibly could.

But alas, it is seldom or never
That the two hit it off as they should.
Why is it that all too often
The good are so hard on the clever
And the clever so rude to the good?

The Age of Aquarius is the age of
Friendship and siblinghood with all life. 
It is bringing us the understanding that
Everybody who is taking part in earthly life
Has their own predestined pathway to walk 
And different lessons to learn. 
That’s how the spirit of our time,
The Aquarian Zeitgeist,
Is doing away with the need for
Behaving in the above manner 
Towards anyone.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Conquering Stress
*_
_*




*_
​During  a stress management course a woman was walking round the room with a  glass of water in her hand. When she raised it, her listeners thought  she was going to ask the old question: ‘Is this glass half empty or half  full?’ But no, she surprised them by saying: ‘How heavy do you think is  this glass of water?’

The answers varied from eight to twenty  ounces. Shaking her head, the lady replied: ‘The actual weight of the  water in this glass does not really matter here. I am only using it in  comparison with the emotional/spiritual weight of anything we carry  around with us. The heaviness of this kind of load depends on the way we  tackle our lives, the problems that arise along the way and how long we  do something. It’s the same with this glass. If I hold it up for just a  minute, there’s no problem. But if I do this for an hour, I wind up  with an aching arm. If I’d hold it for a day, it might be necessary to  call an ambulance for me. Although the weight in each case is the same,  the longer I carry it the heavier it feels to me.

It’s the same  with stress. If we carry a burden for too long, it becomes heavier and  heavier, until we feel so weak that we can no longer carry anything. The  same as with my glass of water, it is necessary to every so often put  down for a while any load we have to carry, so we can rest until we feel  sufficiently refreshed to tackle the task before us once more. The more  we practise this guarding ourselves against the stress element, the  better we become at it. So, in future learn to refuse to carry any of  your burdens through the evening and into the night. Make an effort at  leaving them behind, so you can pick them up in the morning when in  dreamtime your mind and body have been refreshed.

Also during the  day, whatever you may be loaded up with, from time to time let  everything go for a moment and relax. When you are sufficiently rested,  pick things up again. And do not forget to remind yourself frequently  that a lifetime on the Earth can be very short indeed and that each one  of them is a precious gift from the Universe that is meant to be  cherished by us. Through learning to handle the stress in our lives in  sensible ways, life becomes much more enjoyable. It enables us to make  the most of every minute for growing in wisdom and understanding and  thus fulfilling the ultimate purpose of our earthly existence.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tale Of The Brick
*_
_*




*_
​One  day, a successful young business man was travelling down one of his  neighbourhood streets. He was the proud owner of a new sports car and  going too fast, when in the distance he saw some children playing  between cars that were parked on either side of the road. Slowing down,  he could see no children nearby, but suddenly a brick flew through the  air and crashed into the side of his beloved new toy. Slamming on the  brakes, he reversed to the spot from which he thought the brick had been  thrown.

Angrily, the man jumped onto the pavement and grabbed  hold of a boy who was standing there. Pushing him against the car, he  shouted: ‘What was that all about and who are you? Just what do you  think you are doing? This is a brand new car and damage your brick has  caused is going to cost me lots of money to repair. Why did you do it?’

The  boy was most apologetic and pleaded: ‘I’m so sorry, mister. I threw the  brick because no-one would stop and help me. I didn’t know what else to  do.’ With tears rolling down his face and dripping off his chin, he  pointed to a spot one of the parked cars. ‘I did it for my brother,’ he  said. ‘He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair. On my own  I’m not strong enough to lift him.’ Sobbing loudly by now, the boy asked  the man: ‘Would you please help me get him back into his wheelchair?  He’s hurt and too heavy for me to lift on my own.’

Moved beyond  words, the man swallowed a rapidly swelling lump in his throat. Together  they hurried to the wheelchair and lifted the handicapped boy back into  it. Using his fine linen handkerchief, dabbing at the invalid’s cuts  and bruises, the man could see that the boy would be all right.

‘Thank  you and may God bless you,’ the lad in charge of the wheelchair  gratefully said to the stranger. Too shaken for words, the man nodded  and then watched the boy pushing his brother home. Deep in thought and  very slowly he walked back to his car. Although the damage was very  noticeable, he never bothered to have it repaired. He kept it as a  constant reminder of: ‘Don’t go through life so fast that someone has to  throw a brick at you to get your attention!’

God, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, is alive in all of us. The God part of every  human being is the small still voice of conscience that is constantly  trying to communicate with us through the world of our feelings and the  whisperings of our hearts. Many times we are going too fast down the  pathway of our earthly life to pay attention to that which really is  important in life and the spiritual value of the lessons we have come to  learn. That’s why it sometimes it becomes necessary that the Universal  forces bombard us with some kind of a brick, if need be one after the  other in the form of accidents or illnesses.

These things are not  intended to be punishments, but wake-up calls for slowing us down and  creating the space and time that allow us to think and reflect on the  true meaning of our life. They want to help us become aware that our  present existence is ultimately not about earthly possessions and  values, but spiritual ones. Without whatever happens to us at such  times, they would remain unnoticed by the side of the road we are  travelling as spirits and souls in a material existence. Through our own  suffering and observing that of others, who could be worse off than we  are and who patiently endure their much heavier cross, the  characteristics of our Christ nature of love and compassion for  humankind’s suffering are stirring from their slumber.

This is  how the Universe in its infinite wisdom and love assists every one us to  eventually re-awaken to our true nature and to find a set of eternal  values as one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. Each one of us is a  precious and unique being and the Great Father/Mother loves us just  the way we are. The living proof of this is that the Universe at all  times showers us with its gifts, like food to eat and clothes to wear,  flowers in spring and new sunrises and sunsets each day. The only thing  we have to do is take possession of, enjoy and be thankful for that  which is on offer. All the Universe expects from us in return is that we  should endeavour to learn something from all our experiences, so that  we may evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves, each  other and our world.

We are all specially gifted in some way.  Wise ones, who voluntarily and with loving hearts give of themselves and  their gifts, which may have taken many lifetimes to develop, are doing  their share of making our world into a more beautiful, harmonious and  peaceful world for all. This is how our worthiness as a true  son/daughter of God reveals itself to those in charge of us in the  spiritual background of our existence.

Our Creator never promised  that all humankind’s days should be without pain and that there would  be laughter without sorrow and sunshine without rain. But what God can  and does give us is renewed courage and strength for each passing day,  comfort for our tears, healing for our wounds and the light of Its  wisdom and truth to show us the way home into the conscious awareness of  our true nature. And whenever one of us is struggling through redeeming  their most ancient and heaviest Karmic debts, the Angels and Masters,  and our spirit friends and helpers are sure to accompany us and help us  work our way through them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wisdom From The Tree Of Life
*_






​•     Sometimes it’s necessary to meet the wrong people so that, when we  finally draw the right ones into our orbit, we appreciate them as the  precious gift from the Universe, which in truth both types are.

•     When one door of happiness closes, another one is waiting to open.  Yet, if we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in danger  of being unable to recognise the one that is ready to open for us.

•     Life teaches us in its own sweet way. That’s why we usually do not  know how to appreciate what we have, until we have lost it. Part of the  same lesson is that we frequently don’t know what we have been missing  until it actually arrives.

•    The brightest future will always  be based not on a forgotten, but a forgiven and healed past. We cannot  successfully move on in life until we have let go of our past mistakes,  failures and heartaches. Recognising and accepting each one of them as  an essential part of the lessons for their present lifetime, wise ones  give thanks and praise to the Highest Forces of life for all of them. To  their astonishment they realise that there is no longer anything to  forgive, themselves or anyone else.

•    The best kind of friends  are those with whom we can sit for a long time without saying a word  and eventually walk away with the feeling of just having taken part in  the best dialogue ever.

•    Always try to put yourself in the  other one’s shoes. If it feels that something would hurt you, it is  likely to do the same to the other person.

•    Do something good, kind and loving for someone every single day, even if that only means leaving them alone.

•     Giving someone all your love is never an assurance that they too will  love you. Just love people without expecting anything in return. Then  wait and see whether love can also grow in their hearts. If not, be  content that it has grown in yours – and that’s wisdom!

•    True  happiness waits for all who are now crying because they are hurt or  have searched and tried in vain. They alone can appreciate the  importance of all the people who touched their lives that accompanied  them through these phases.

•    Don’t go for looks, they can  deceive. Don’t go for wealth, it fades away. Stick to those who make you  smile. Many times it takes but a smile to make a dark day into a bright  one. And seek the company of those who make your heart and soul smile.

•     Pray for enough happiness to make you sweet, trials to make you  strong, sorrows to keep you human and hope to make you happy.

•     ‘To be nobody but yourself in a world that’s doing its best to make  you somebody else means fighting the hardest battle you are ever likely  to have. Never give up.’ E.E. Cummings

•    ‘Do not allow  yourself to be bullied into silence and being made a victim by anyone.  Accept no-one’s definition of you and your life. Define them yourself.’  Robert Frost
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Four Agreements
*_






​Agreement  1: Be impeccable with the use of your words and speak with integrity.  Walk your talk and say only what you mean. Avoid using words that work  against you, refuse to indulge in gossiping of any kind and use the  power of your words for speaking the truth and of love only.

Agreement  2: Don’t take anything personally. Nothing others are doing is really  because of you. What they say and do is based on their personal  evolutionary plan of life, their perception of the realities of our  existence and their dreams, not yours. By making ourselves immune to the  opinions and actions of others we avoid exposing ourselves to  unnecessary suffering. This is particularly useful when it comes to  forgiving someone. Realising that it is our small earthly self’s ego  that occasionally gets hurt and never the great ego of our Highest of  Christ Self, in whom we are all one, makes wise decisions whether to  participate in other people’s ego games or not easy.

Agreement 3:  The Age of Aquarius is with us and the Age of Pisces, the age of  dishonesty and deception, is over. Aquarius symbol is the Divine  Waterbearer, who pours the cleansing and healing waters of wisdom and  truth into the consciousness of  every individual human being and our  whole world. We have reached the age of  wisdom and truth, which the  Angels are waiting to bring to each one of us intuitively, through our  inner guidance, directly from the heartmind of God, the source of our  being. The time is over for assuming and accepting things at face value,  the way we were frequently forced to do in the past. Let’s now enjoy  digging deep into things to get to their roots and find out whether they  really are the way they were once presented to us. Those that really  are, why are they that way?

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To  everything there is a season and a time for every purpose under the  Sun.’ As the time for finding the truth has come, let’s no longer make  assumptions. Yet, whenever we are tempted to do so, we need to remind  ourselves that assuming something frequently makes an ‘ass out of u and  me’. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are in this life to  courageously ask intelligent questions that express clearly what we wish  to know. This helps to avoid the misunderstandings and  misinterpretations of the sacred texts that for long enough have been  the cause of all the pain, sadness and suffering of our world. Wise ones  who follow this rule have excellent potential for turning into the  great transformers of our world. Hand in hand with God and the Angels  they have the power of changing it into a place of beauty, peace and  harmony.

Agreement 4: Wise ones do what they can and give of  their best, even though this is likely to change from moment to moment.  Naturally, it’s different when they are healthy from when they are sick.  But no matter what happens to them, they do their best under all  circumstances and trust God and the Angels that they are going to do the  rest, as they surely will. This saves them from self-judgement,  self-abuse and regret, and the Universal laws are seeing to it that in  due course nothing but more of the same can return to them.

Don Miguel Ruiz
From ‘The Code For Living’
Edited by Aquarius

​Don  Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952), better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a  Mexican author of New Age spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His  teachings are significantly influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda.
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Seasons Of Our Life
*_






​The  world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening to us on  its inner level. And our lives are subject to a constantly repeating  succession of cycles of rebirth and death. Just like our planet we are  moving through seasons of spring and summer, autumn and winter. Every  year that passes they seem to be same, but imperceptibly on the earthly  plane we and our world have always been moving forwards and upwards on  the individual and collective evolutionary spiral, not only our own and  that of our world but the whole of Creation.

Earthly human  lifetimes usually consist of childhood and adolescence as spring and old  age as winter. On all levels of life every winter is followed by a new  spring that brings the gift of resurrection and rebirth with a renewal  of life’s forces. At the end of each lifetime we leave our outworn and  tired physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true  home. That’s how time and again we are resurrected and reborn into the  awareness of God’s true nature and our own. One of the Angels of Death  comes to release the spirit and soul, who have been held captive in  their physical body and returns them into the greater freedom of our  true home, the spirit world, where learning experiences of a different  nature are waiting for us. Could anything be better?

The  unceasing and relentless flow of our world’s and our own life’s seasons  are clear evidence of who truly is in charge of humankind and its  destiny. During the early parts of our earthly education we, with  typical human arrogance, for a long time believe that we ourselves are.  Yet, even the last and slowest one of God’s children of the Earth  eventually reaches the developmental point when they realise that the  only thing we can ever do is paddle the canoe of our existence. The  steering is done by the Highest Forces. Because they are part of us and  everything else that exists in the whole of Creation and are holding and  executing the evolutionary plan for every manifestation of life, they  really know the way of all things

Being aware of what’s going to  happen to me when my time for departure from the earthly plane has come,  I cannot say that the thought of growing old ever disturbed me unduly.  Yet, now the winter of my life is here and it must be coming ever  closer, I sometimes cannot help wondering what’s happened and how did I  get here so fast? Where have all those years gone? I remember seeing  older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of  me. The present season of my life was so far off in those days that I  could not imagine what it would be like when I was as old as they were  then. Nothing prepared me for the aches and pains that creep up on us  with increasing age. There is no way of telling how long this particular  season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes  for each one of us, our lives are by no means over. I am sure you know  exactly what I mean. New adventures are surely waiting for all of us in  the world of spirit. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you!

If  you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that  it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever you  would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not  procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike  quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can  today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any  case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as  many seasons of life as other people. That too is okay with me. Live for  today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while  there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even  more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them  over the years and what you will be leaving behind.

Earthly life  is a gift from the Universe to everybody who is presently taking part  in it. The way we conduct our present lifetime needs to be a present for  those around us and also for our whole world. We are here to make our  stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly and in a  manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, instead of contributing  to the general robbing and plundering of her precious resources. Wise  ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because  they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be  required to return to this plane, they will come as their own  descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the  case.

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous  lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think  of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an  amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you  think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us,  by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of  ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of  humankind’s thoughtlessness and greed.

Today is the oldest I have  ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do  have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not  done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round  to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well  and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the  same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter  of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the  most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings as  much as possible. Be content with whatever experiences come your way,  but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The awareness that everything  that happens to us in the final analysis serves a wise and higher  purpose can turn even the darkest day into a good one.

Live  healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present  existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and value and  not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A happy and  loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this  life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches  of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only things we are  allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and  inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in  you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it  with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material goods, but  that which we scatter and share with others that reveals the quality of  our character and life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of  precision engineering. Yet, the dweller inside them, our spirit and  soul, are of far greater importance. The outer shell is part of Mother  Earth and belongs to her. It is our means of transport for one single  lifetime only. We are responsible for it, its maintenance and wellbeing.  At the beginning of each new lifetime a new body is entrusted into our  care and should eventually be returned to the Earth in as good a  condition as possible.

The same as all other earthly things  physical bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need  of being repaired and when they have reached the end of their  usefulness, they are returned to the Earth and decay. In contrast to  this the indwelling spirit and soul is immortal and eternal. It moves on  and will never perish. The level of consciousness that has been reached  by the inner self at the time of leaving its outer shell behind has  been imparted to each one of its cells and atoms.

They have  always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that in due  course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the inner  level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind is  moving forwards with us, so does our whole world and the rest of God’s  Creation. This is how each one of us at all times is helping all life to  move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Having  patiently and lovingly put up with humankind’s ignorant and unruly  behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that Mother Earth,  our beautiful home planet, is at last treated with the consideration  and love it deserves?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

 From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Lee Messer

Infinity follows rules, it is not absolute. Because thoughts exist without reality, every moment presents an infinite number of possibilities. Thing is only one can happen at one place, and at one time. To observe the other possibilities you'd have to choose correctly.

This is not the most important observation though, the observation should be that all things are true. -my words


----------



## Aquarius

Lee Messer said:


> . . . the observation should be that all things are true. -my words



You are right, in some way and to someone they are. 

And on the theme of thought and thinking, I recommend the reading of:

‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!
*_






​At the end of their earthly education every human spirit/soul is destined to have evolved into a healer and bringer of light, in the form of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As this is a healing journey of a thousand miles and the road of self-discovery that leads to self-mastery, the buck for everything that ever happened to me stops with me. Having discovered that I am responsible for all my thoughts, words and actions, I accept the accountability for everything that ever was and will be in the past, present and future of my life. I realise that I am the cause of any problems that to this day are coming my way. This understanding helps me to make my peace with the fact that it is bound to continue until the last one of my karmic debts has been paid.

I  now shoulder the cross of responsibility for my earthly personality with  all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The  comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me in  previous lifetimes and earlier in this one, is the beginning of wisdom.  The knowledge I have gained enables me to get to work on creating a  brighter future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world.

Never  again will I blame loved ones and friends, bosses and/or colleagues for  my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my education or the  lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb and flow of  everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no longer blame  uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore will never  again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look into the present  and forward to the future with love and hope, faith and trust in the  Highest Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do not let my  history control my destiny, but am taking charge of it myself.

I  accept responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what  and where I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually  and emotionally, and also financially because of choices I made that  were based on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let  go of all negative and destructive ones and change them into positive  and constructive ones.

My mind now occupies itself with finding  solutions for the present and future and I refuse to dwell on past  problems. I only connect with like-minded people who are also striving  to make positive changes in our world. With them I share the best that  is within me. I avoid those who are satisfied with running with the herd  and remaining stuck in the rut of their own past and that of our world.

Each  time I am faced with decision making, I pay attention to my inner  guidance and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I  should always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in that  case I would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me the  ability to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things right.

I  control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and  falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course. I  walk my talk and whenever I make a decision, I stand behind it and  follow it through without wasting my precious energies on second  thoughts.

My life is no longer an apology but a positive  statement of success, because I recognise that challenges are merely  gifts and opportunities for learning, and that encountering problems and  solving them is the common thread that runs through the lives of truly  great people. Following my inner guidance, in times of adversity I have  no problem dealing with what comes my way. I have been granted the gift  of freedom of choice and I turn to the wise one or living God within, to  show me how to choose wisely. That way my thoughts are clear and my  decisions the right ones.

I am aware that difficulties are  necessary preparations for achieving great things, so I accept obstacles  along the way and no longer say: ‘Why me?’ Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’  Then I get on with whatever is waiting to be done. Because the buck now  stops with me, I am ready for great things to flow my way. I am giving  of my best, safe in the knowledge that nothing but more of the same can  return to me when the balance of my spiritual bankbook has been  restored.

In the whole of God’s Creation life consists of cycles  within cycles and everything constantly moves in circles. The same is  true for our earthly existence. Within this flow of the Universal  energies I am responsible for everything that ever was in my life,  successes as well as failures. My inner guidance tells me that this is  the truth. That’s why I have no difficulties accepting the  responsibility for my past, present and future and taking charge of my  thoughts and words, actions and emotions.

In the course of many  lifetimes I have been mentally/physically/sexually assaulted – work with  the option(s) that are relevant to you. I now know that this could only  happen because in previous lifetimes I sinned against others in a  similar manner. I accept the responsibility for everything and choose to  tread the path of forgiveness. First I forgive myself for once setting  the wheels of fate in motion for these things and then for anyone who  sinned against me.

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick  solutions and shortcuts do not exist. Everything has to be for real. To  paraphrase Henry Wadsworth Longfellow’s words: ‘The mills of God work  slowly but they are grinding exceeding small. With patience S/He stands  waiting and with exactness grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away  with things like ‘If I fake sincerity, I have got it cracked’. The wise  ones in charge of us know that genuine spiritual progress is impossible  with such an attitude. They smile with sympathy and compassion at such  things and then try to help us to do better.


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’


From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Things That Really Matter
*_






​I  grew up in the thirties, forties and fifties and had very practical  parents. Everybody was an original recycle queen or king in those days,  long before anyone had invented a name for this kind of thing. As a  matter of fact, recycling was everybody’s way of life. It certainly was  in our house because my father was one of those fortunate ones who could  turn his hand to anything, to fix and mend it. Both my parents have  been in the world of light for many years, God bless them and keep them  safe forever.

I look forward to meeting them again in the not too  distant future. What a joy it will be to see them young again, the way  they were in their best years in earthly life and because spirit is  eternal, time- and ageless, everybody remains like that. Growing old and  decaying only exists on the Earth plane. Once more having shed the  roles we played in the comedy/drama of our earthly existence, the  likelihood is that we did this in several previous lifetimes, once again  we are merely beloved children of God. My parents will no longer be  husband and wife and we shall not be coming together as mother, father  and child. We shall all be sister/brothers and good friends, each  pursuing their own line of studies in the spirit realm.

But let’s  stay with my early days for a while. Everybody fixed, mended and darned  things then, be it curtain rods, radios and oven doors. Hems of dresses  were let down or lifted, as the situation demanded. For as long as  things were not easy to come by, people kept and treasured them and  thought carefully before discarding anything. When things became  available again after the war, the Western world grew increasingly  wasteful and evolved into one-way-societies.

It seemed that  wasting things were signs of affluence and throwing something away was  easy, because you could easily get some more. But when my mother left  the physical plane of life, I learnt that occasionally there just can’t  be any more. Sometimes that which we care about most gets worn out and  goes from us, never to return. This led me to the conclusion that, when  we have people, animals and things in our lives we treasure, it’s best  to love and care for them by trying to fix them when they are broken and  healing when they are sick.

This is as true for old garments,  appliances and houses, as it is for aging parents and grandparents,  partners and other loved ones. We look after and care for them because  we love them and that’s what they deserve. And because love is the law  of life and the greatest power in the whole of Creation that cannot be  destroyed by anything, we can actually keep some of that which we love  forever. First in line are our loved ones and friends who have left  earthly life behind and gone home into the world of light. Not much  needs to change in any of our relationships with the people there, but  don’t take my word for it. Just find a quiet space, light a candle, calm  the outer mind and listen deep into your heart. You may hear the  following message:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is  immortal. In truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and  unbroken continuity. On the inner level all is one, and you always have  been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between  you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation  before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it  always was, and between you and me life can continue to be everything it  has meant to us.

‘My departure from the physical plane was no  accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake –  not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t  believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your  sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if that  is what you want. And if you still yearn for me, the death of my  physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming  closer to each other than it was ever possible before, when we both  still dwelled in physicality.’

The rest of this message you can find in
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

​And  do you know something? A long time ago I realised that continuing  economic growth and more and more of everything is slowly but surely  destroying our planet. Because as aspiring healer and lightworker I want  no part in it, for many years I have been living very modestly. When I  need something, I save until I can afford items of good quality that  will last me a long time and when I no longer have any need for them,   they can be recycled by passing them on to someone else. To my mind the  main thing that truly matters is not only the survival of our beloved  home planet, but its healing and recovery from the strain of having  hosted us, humankind.
​​From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Price Of A Glass Of Milk

*_





​A  boy from a deprived background was determined to get an education. He  hoped that this would later enable him to find some well paid work to  get himself and his family out of the poverty trap, into which his  parents through a succession of unfortunate circumstances had fallen. To  help him pay his way through school, in his free moments he went from  door to door selling things. One day he had only one small coin in his  pocket and was so hungry that he decided to ask for something to eat at  the next house.

The nameplate on the door told him nothing about  its occupants, the way it sometimes did intuitively. There was nothing  for it but knocking and trying his luck. But when the door was opened by  an attractive young woman, he lost his nerve and only asked for a drink  of water. Noticing the hungry look on the boy’s face, the lady brought  him a large glass of milk, which he drank very slowly. With an  embarrassed smile he pulled the coin from his pocket and said: ‘I’d love  to pay you, but this is all I’ve got.’

‘You don’t owe me  anything,’ the woman replied. ‘When I was a child my mother taught me  never to accept pay for any food or drink offered to someone, but to  consider it as an act of kindness for which no money should be  accepted.’ Thanking her from the bottom of his heart, the boy went on  his way. His name was Howard Kelly. Before getting the milk, he had been  ready to give up and quit. But somehow the encounter had made him feel  stronger physically and his faith in the basic goodness of humankind’s  nature had been somewhat restored.

The boy’s parents no longer  believed in God and so he had never been taught to pray. But that  morning he had been so hungry that in desperation he put his hands  together, the way he had seen other people do when they were praying,  and murmured: ‘If there’s someone out there, please help me.’ That’s all  he said and the result showed that the Angels and Masters around the  throne of God, the Christ Circle, and their helpers on the lower level  of the spirit realms are constantly observing us. That’s why no prayer  ever goes unheard. It’s just that sometimes for karmic reasons and also  to keep us from erring too far from our self-chosen predestined pathway,  the answer has to be: ‘No!’ However, this does not happen when someone  truly needs help and asks for it. Prayer creates a special vibration  that sends a signal to the Angels and their helpers that the time has  come to draw closer to the distressed person and support them as best as  the situation and their Karma allows.

Many years after this took  place, the woman became critically ill. Her local team of doctors was  so baffled by her condition that in the end they advised her to consult a  specialist. His name was Howard Kelly and he discovered that the woman  was suffering from a rare disease. Upon hearing her name a light of  recognition flashed through his mind that made him decide to do  everything he could to save her life. So she received an extra high  degree of care and attention, and after struggling with her condition  for a long time, she made a full recovery.

When Dr. Kelly  requested that the final invoice for this patient’s treatment should be  presented to him for approval, he took one look at it, wrote something  on the edge and then sent it to the woman’s room. Afraid that it might  take the rest of her present lifetime to pay for the treatment she had  received, the woman hesitated to open the envelope. When she eventually  she plucked up sufficient courage to do so, to her astonishment and  delight she saw that Dr. Kelly had written on the invoice:

Paid in full with one glass of milk.
Dr. Howard Kelly

​Tears  of joy and gratitude came to the woman’s eyes and with all her heart  and soul she prayed: ‘Thank You, Great Father/Mother of all life, for  your kindness, love and generosity revealing itself through human hearts  and hands.’

Each act of kindness and every bit of love we give  to someone casts some bread onto the waters of life. Because of the  Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, like everything else we  think, say or do, in the fullness of time our kindness returns to us.  This does not usually happen through the people we gave it to, the way  it did in our story. But return it unfailingly does, frequently it comes  in the form of help when we are in need of it. Suddenly it is there and  to our amazement hands are reaching out to us, from unexpected people  and places.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’
​

* * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Bank Account
*_





​ Imagine somewhere in our world there  were a competition in which the main prize is a magic bank account into  which every day a deposit of £86,400 is placed. You would be allowed to  spend it in whichever way you wish, within certain limitations. They are  as follows: 

•    You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into other accounts.

•    Everything you did not spend in the course of each day is gone at the end of it. 

•    At the stroke of midnight every day the bank transfers another  £86,400 into your account. Any time this can end without a warning, the  account is closed and you do not receive another penny.

What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly  spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing  anything you ever wanted you would do the same for all your loved ones,  possibly even for people you just meet in the street and do not know.  Might you wish to spend every penny because you could be sure that your  account would be replenished every day?

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. It’s a silly game that  could never happen in real life.’ Well, as a matter of fact it is not a  game but something that really takes place every day and that for each  one of us. The account is our life and the currency in it is time. We  are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. This  is how it works:

•    At the stroke of midnight every day we receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from the Universe.

•    There is no need to worry about the state of our account, because  it is constantly replenished. Yet, it can be closed any time and  sometimes without warning. It is always today. The notion of yesterday  is part of the illusion of earthly life and has gone forever. Tomorrow  in truth never comes. 

•    Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night are still ours  and can be spent, but only on ourselves. In dreamtime our spirit and  soul goes home to the spirit realm and our energies are replenished  after the stresses and strains of earthly life. If we ask for it before  dropping off to sleep, we can find healing and peace with the Angels.  Every second spent in dreamstate is by no means wasted. The times there  are very special and precious. The spirit world has always communicated  with us through symbolisms and metaphors. Sometimes they appear in our  dreams trying to help us find a better understanding of a situation.

So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds received  today? For many years I have been spending quite a portion of my daily  quota on preparing this kind of thing for you, the members of my  worldwide spiritual family. And if you gain something from my work and  it helps you grow in wisdom and understanding of us and our world, I  consider that part of my fortune well spent. 

Come to think of it, aren’t the seconds we are given every day worth a  great deal more than the same amount in pounds? Are they not precious  beyond compare because not all the money in our whole world can get us  even a fraction of one of them back? Therefore, from now on let’s think  at least for a moment about the gift we are receiving each day anew from  the Universe and give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to  enjoy as much as possible what’s left of our seconds. And as time passes  much more quickly than we usually realise, it’s a good idea to take  good care of ourselves and our loved ones, being happy and thankful for  the time we are allowed to spend together. 

May every one of your days, minutes and seconds be filled with a deep  appreciation of this part of the beauty and wonder of the Great  Father/Mother’s Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and  wisely and refuse to complain about growing old, as many never get to  know the experience of so many seconds in their present lifetime.  
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

​* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hot Chocolate
*_
_*




*_
​ A group of graduates in their late  thirties and early forties, each one well established in their career,  during one of their reunions decided to visit their retired science  professor. It did not take long until his conversation with his former  students turned into complaints about the stress they were experiencing  in their working and private lives. Listening intently for a while, the  professor asked whether anyone would like a cup of hot chocolate. When  all replied that they would love that, he disappeared into the kitchen  and soon after returned with a large pot of hot chocolate and an  interesting looking assortment of cups on a tray. Some of them were made  of porcelain, glass or crystal. A number of them looked expensive and  elaborate, while others were more plain. 

The professor invited his guests to help themselves and when each had  made their choice, he said: ‘Did you notice that every one of you went  for the expensive looking cups and that left behind the plain and cheap  ones? Although it’s normal that you want only the best for yourselves  and your dependants, to me it is a pointer to the source of the troubles  you are busily creating. 

‘Consider for a moment whether a cup from which you are drinking can add  anything to the quality of the beverage it holds? Now, imagine that the  cup is the outer world of appearances and the drink represents you,  your inner being and the quality of life you are leading at any given  moment. The glamour of the outside has nothing to do with the quality of  the beverage. As a matter of fact, the two are frequently diametrically  opposed. As a result, one fine day, even though it has been prepared  with the same exquisite recipe, the drink that once deeply satisfied you  begins to taste insipid. Strangely enough, each time you partake of  another one you are a bit more disgruntled and sad. Increasingly a  feeling of: ‘There’s got to be more to life than this!’ creeps over you  and makes you shiver inwardly. 

‘Every one of you for some time has been going through the midlife  crisis. You have reached the developmental point when the higher aspects  of your nature are beginning to move into the foreground of your  perception. From the subconscious level they are knocking every more  strongly at the door of your earthly consciousness. Your spirit and soul  are calling for your attention because so far their interests have been  neglected or maybe completely overlooked by your earthly self. It’s  your higher nature that is sad and disappointed about having been  neglected by you for such a long time. I believe that this is the  underlying reason for your feelings of dissatisfaction.’

The professor had read somewhere that the scientists Isaac Newton and  Albert Einstein had seriously studied astrology. Because of people’s  prejudices against this subject at their time, the men thought it best  to do this secretly so as not to interfere with the credibility of their  scientific work. If two such outstanding minds became seriously  interested in astrology, there has to be a great deal more to it than  horoscopes and fortunetelling, the professor had thought. So, when his  retirement came round, he took a closer look at the Divine science and  it did not take long until he also became fascinated by it. When his guest had finished their drink,  the professor continued: ‘As some of you know, I have taken up the  study of astrology in my retirement. Are you interested to find out what  it might be able to tell you about your present life situation?’ All  nodded in agreement, so he continued: ‘Each one of you belongs to the  age group 38-45. Therefore, all of you are currently occupied with  working your way through the midlife crisis. Astrologically, this is  known as the Uranus Opposition and that can be exceedingly trying times  for anyone. It’s a time when we become restless and maybe disenchanted  with what we have achieved up to that point, so that at times we begin  to ask ourselves: ‘Is this all there is to life, nothing but struggling  and striving? There must be better way of living and being.’ 

‘This is happening because hitherto undiscovered gifts and talents we  developed in other lifetimes and brought with us into this one, so they  could be practised and worked on some more and polished to a high sheen.  There could be issues that have been put on the back boiler because of  other more urgent things demanding our attention. They are now likely to  push themselves into the foreground, demanding to be considered and/or  resolved, at last. To enable us and our lives to move forward some  difficult decisions may have to be made. The only way of rendering  things less stressful for ourselves, as I know from first hand  experience, is by regularly taking stock as we move through our lives.  It is unwise to allow unresolved matters to fester away, until one of  the special events in our lives is upon us and forces them to a head. 

‘Uranus is one of the outer or generation planets. They carry this name  because they move exceedingly slow and their energies influence whole  generations in a similar manner. When Uranus in the Heavens has moved to  the halfway position between the place it occupied in our birthchart  and where it is now, we speak of the Uranus opposition. The completion  of this transit stretches over several years, and marks an important  part of every soul’s maturing process in its personal evolution for its  present lifetime. Most people experience the influence of their  opposition most strongly from between the ages of 38-45, but in some  cases this may be extended for several years in both directions. Every  soul in its late thirties and early forties eventually reaches this  significant turning point. At this special time the Universe presents it  with many opportunities for releasing the past and making progress with  taking possession of its true and authentic spirit self. 

‘The Uranus opposition may cause a great deal of disruption in our  lives, especially for those who thus far have insufficiently attended to  their inner development and the needs of their spirit. The  after-effects of the Uranus opposition can in that case affect their  lives profoundly for some years to come. It is not for nothing that this  time of life carries the name of midlife crisis. Under its influence  people may suddenly feel inclined to make some truly drastic and  dramatic lifestyle changes. And if you feel increasingly that something  is wrong with you and your life, you are receiving signals from your  inner self that some part of you is trying to break through that thus  far has been neglected by you. Don’t ignore these signs if you wish to  remain healthy and make some progress on your evolutionary pathway, of  which you may also become more aware at present. 

‘When things get rough, reassure yourself: ‘This too will pass!’ because  it surely will. I don’t want to bore you with too many details here,  but if you follow the link below, you can find out more.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Matter Of Attitude
*_






​ I once knew a man by the name of  Michael. He was one of those who manages to always be in a good mood and  has something positive to say about everything and everybody. Whenever  someone asked Michael how he was doing, he replied: ‘If I were any  better, I would be twins!’ He was a natural motivator and when one of  his employees was having a bad day, he drew their attention to the  importance of looking for the positive side of every experience. 

One day I asked Michael: ‘Nobody can be as positive as you are all the  time. How do you do it? Have you got some kind of a secret?’ He replied:  ‘It’s very simple really. Every morning I wake up I say to myself: ‘I  have two choices today. I can be in a good or a bad mood.’ I always go  for the first option because I know that each time something happens to  us, good and bad alike, we are presented with a choice. In the case of  unpleasant events, we can either look at ourselves as a victim of  circumstances and feel sorry for ourselves, or accept what comes and  make an effort to find out what the experience is trying to teach us and  what the Universe may wish to tell us through it. The same applies when  someone approaches us to complain about something. We can either go  along with their negative perception of life or point out to them that  there is a positive side to everything.’

‘It’s surely not that easy,’ I protested. ‘Oh yes, it is,’ Michael  replied. ‘Life is all about choices. When you extract the essence of any  situation, you will find that there is always some kind of a choice to  be made. For example, human behaviour is not compulsive, it is chosen.  Yes, God and the Angels are allowing us earthlings freedom of choice.  But the way I understand the matter is that this freedom merely consists  of deciding how we react to our experiences. The corollary of this is  that we can choose whether we allow other people to affect our moods.  Being in a good or a bad frame of mind depends on the choices we make.  As the captain of the boat of our lives, we are always the bottom line.  It is up to us to decide how we wish to conduct our lives.’ 

I reflected on what Michael had told me. Soon after I left the company  we both worked with at the time and started my own business. Although I  lost touch with the man, I was often reminded of his words when I had to  make some choices, instead of just reacting to life, the way I had done  in the past. 

Several years later, I heard that Michael had been involved in a serious  accident. He fell from a height of sixty feet of a communications  tower. After eighteen hours of surgery and weeks of intensive care, he  was sent home with some rods that had been placed in his back. 

I met him about six months later and when I asked him how he was, he  replied: ‘If I were any better, I’d be twins. Do you want to see my  scars?’ I declined his offer but asked him what had gone through his  mind, at the moment of the accident. ‘The first thing I thought of was  the wellbeing of my soon to be born daughter,’ he replied. ‘When I was  lying helpless on the ground, I remembered that in this situation too I  was allowed two choices. I realised that this was one of those moments  when I could choose to live or die. I chose life.’ 

‘Weren’t you scared? Did you lose consciousness?’ I asked. Michael  replied: ‘Only for a while and the paramedics were great. They kept  telling me I was going to be fine and took me to the nearest hospital.  However, the expressions on the faces of the doctors and nurses there  told me that they thought I had no chance of survival. That’s when I  realised it was time for some action. So, when one of the nurses asked  me whether I was allergic to anything, I replied: ‘Yes.’ All activity  stopped. They were waiting for my reply. Taking a deep breath, I said:  ‘Gravity’. Over their laughter, I told them: ‘I am not ready to die, I  want to live. Go ahead and do what you can for me.’ Then I asked God and  the Angels to guide their hands and they did. 

Michael did make it, thanks to the skill of those attending to him, his  positive approach to life and the power of prayer. He is living proof of  the importance of positive thinking and that with the help and will of  God and the Angels all things are possible. The way he handled the  situation was living proof that our approach to life matters more than  anything else in earthly life. This is because thinking is the most  potent instrument in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our  reality and a positive attitude towards life reveals our faith and trust  in the ultimate goodness of the gift of life the Universe has bestowed  upon us. 

A positive outlook acts like a powerful magnet that not only draws good  things towards us, but also people who in many different ways can help  us move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Whenever we  have worked our way through particularly difficult and traumatic times,  the way Michael did, it’s good to know that the Universal law of  compensation is activated and rewards us. This is particularly true when  we steadfastly hold on to our positive mind-set and do not forget to  give thanks for our life and all those who – unseen by earthly eyes –  are constantly beavering in the background, to keep us going, through  thick and thin alike.

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a negative and a  positive one. It’s up to us to choose into which one we tune the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds. The positive stream  is an upwards moving spiral that attracts to us ever more of the good  things of our world and everything it contains. In contrast to this, the  negative stream moves those who take part in it in a downwards  direction. This is the realm of the whingers and moaners of our world,  who with the passing of time can no longer see anything good in anyone  or anything. As a result their picture of our world becomes increasingly  gloomy and with the passing of time takes them ever deeper into the  abyss of depression, until eventually nothing appears to be left to them  than putting an end to their misery by their own hands. 

The main contributors to the negative stream are the mass media. A chill  wind of fear spreads from what they are constantly bombarding us with.  Don’t pay attention to any of it. Refuse to be dragged down by anything  and anyone’s negativity by reminding yourself that at all times millions  and millions of good things are simultaneously taking place in our  world. The only reason why they don’t get published is that they neither  sell newspapers nor fill airtime on radio and TV. 

Do not allow the mass media to sweep you into the darkness of anxiety  and depression. Switch off and concentrate on that which is good, right  and beautiful in our world. There is plenty of it at all times. Focus on  it as much as possible and trust that in the background of life God and  the Angels are working very hard to make that which is ugly in our  world beautiful and all crooked corners straight. This knowledge makes  it easier to remain in the positive stream of consciousness. And that is  the best way for each one of us, on a daily basis, of doing something  constructive and helpful for our world and doing our share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nightingale’s Wisdom

*_​ 





​ Throughout the whole of a midsummer  night a man had been listening to a nightingale’s song. He was so  delighted that the next night he set a trap for the bird and captured  it. ‘Now that I have caught thee,’ he cried, ‘thou shalt always sing for  me.’

‘We nightingales never sing in cages,’ replied the bird.

‘Then I shall eat thee,’ said the man. ‘I have been told that nightingales on toast are dainty morsels.’

‘Nay, kill me not,’ replied the nightingale. ‘If you let me free, I  shall tell thee three things that are worth far more than eating my poor  little body.’ 

The man was so intrigued that he released the bird. It flew to a branch of one of the surrounding trees and from there called: 

‘First: Never believe a captive’s promise.
‘Second: Keep what you have. 
‘And third: Sorrow not over what is lost forever.’

With that, the nightingale flew away. 
A Fable by Aesop
ca. 620-564 B.C.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘And The Birds Were Singing’

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *


​


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a place the other side of Brighton where a 200 acre estate is 're-wilding'; being allowed to return to a natural state. At one point neighbours complained about being kept awake by birds, on investigation it was discovered to be nightingales. They like to nest in thick undergrowth and bushes and the males sing at night when the females are migrating overhead to draw them down to a good spot. It is reckoned that 2% of all British nightingales live in this 200 acres

Nature recovers wonderfully when left to itself.

The neighbours stopped complaining when they discovered what the birds were.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what such people are?
They are the sins of omission folks,
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad.
They are standing still and stagnating
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
And because they never risk anything,
They can neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying
And the bad, in their own way, work just as hard.
It’s just that each is motivated by a different conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.

Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us
Helps our consciousness to grow and expand.
This protects us against merely vegetating 
And becoming one of the nothing people.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unpleasant People
*_
​ _*





*_
​ This is an ode to the unpleasant people of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but were sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, I can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating right here and now, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

O Great Father/Mother,
Please send my love and forgiveness 
To every one of our world’s unpleasant people.
Thank them on my behalf and bless them, 
For they truly do not yet know what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole humankind.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their true selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall reach out to each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything 
But love and kindness, tolerance and patience.
I imagine that all unpleasant people on that plane of life 
Will reveal themselves 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. 
That’s why to each one of them I send 
My most grateful thanks.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’​ 
From ‘Friendship Healing’  
 
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing Our Best
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‘It is neither the critic who counts  nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where  the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those  who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat  and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and  again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are  striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. 

'These  people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end  they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their  endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly.  Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are  unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’ In every one of our earthly  endeavours let’s never forget that only if we do our best can God and  the Angels do the rest.'

 Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Optimist’s Creed
*_
​ _*



*_

I see the good in all people and situations. 
Even though it’s still invisible in many of us,
Because everybody is a spark of the Divine,
It is there nonetheless. 
And because the law of life is love and evolution, 
Everything that happens serves the wise higher purpose 
Of moving us and our world forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life. 
That’s why seeing something good in everything 
Is by no means foolishly optimistic.  
Spiritually it is realistic and sound 
Because it helps to bring the good forth.

Life is basically very simple.
What we send into our world returns to us.
That’s why from now on I send nothing but love.
And because our thoughts create our reality, 
My optimism is bound to come true in the end.
And so I think only of that which is good, right and beautiful
And strive to do my best at all times, 
As in that case only more of the same can return to me.

I talk health, happiness and prosperity
With everyone I meet and 
My faith in the basic goodness of life 
Is growing so strong that nothing
Can shake it and disturb my peace of mind.

I promise myself to present a cheerful face to our world
At all times and greet everyone with a smile,
Even when I don’t really feel like it. 
And I dedicate so much time on improving 
My own character that I shall have no time left 
For sitting in judgement over others
And criticising them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

When there are pillars of rock in a landscape and I ask 'How did that happen?' I am told that they are the result of erosion and the softer earth and rock surrounding them was washed away.

That only explains why I can see them; they are not buried, but not why they were there.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> When there are pillars of rock in a landscape and I ask 'How did that happen?' I am told that they are the result of erosion and the softer earth and rock surrounding them was washed away.
> 
> That only explains why I can see them; they are not buried, but not why they were there.



I believe that they are left-overs from one of the ice ages the Earth experienced in the past.


----------



## Lee Messer

Aquarius said:


> I believe that they are left-overs from one of the ice ages the Earth experienced in the past.



Water erosion from the melting created rivers. Bigger rivers than we used to have (See Grand Canyon, Snake River.). There are some in deserts as well though, so I speculate wind and sand erosion. Some are from the simple pushing of Glaciers as above. I enjoyed looking at the different structures created. Gives a good perspective on Thermodynamics and Entropy which I found was required for my view on reality and math. I like these concepts. They can be traced back to the beginning.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Things That Cannot Be Recovered
*_






Stones that have been thrown
Can sometimes be retrieved,
But not thoughts.
Once they have left our mind;
Words as soon as they were spoken;
Opportunities that have been missed
And time that has been frittered away.

​We  are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Each  one leaves an impression on the ethers and joins either a positive or  negative stream and also creates something. None of what we send into  our world can ever be taken back, especially not thoughtlessly spoken  unkind and unloving words. They feed into the dark stream and the  Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, in due course returns them  to us with increased strength. That’s why wise ones guard their tongues  most carefully and get their minds into gear before saying or doing  anything.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Stones that have been thrown
> Can sometimes be retrieved,
> But not thoughts.
> Once they have left our mind;
> Words as soon as they were spoken;
> Opportunities that have been missed
> And time that has been frittered away.



I liked the idea okay, but from what you say at the bottom it is by 'anon. that's the reason it reads so terribly, it is written by the people, now if a proroper writer like me got hold of it   

Thrown stones may, sometimes, be retrieved
But words spoken and ideas received
Are as lost to us as wasted time
Or opportunity missed.

In some ways it resembles what Che said, "You can kill a man, you can't kill an idea." Even the ideas that I regard as manifestly false someone is carrying forward with belief.


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you for your kind offer, Olly. Sorry to disappoint you, but I like my version much better than yours. If I ever want your interpretation of something, rest assured that I shall ask for it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sorry, didn't realise it was yours, thought you were quoting 'Anon'.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Sorry, didn't realise it was yours, thought you were quoting 'Anon'.



I clearly stated: 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Wisdom
*_
​ _*



*_

There was an old owl who lived in an oak.
The more it heard, the less it spoke. 
And the less it spoke, the more it heard.
Why can’t people behave a bit more
Like that wise old bird?

Ah yes, but wait a moment!
In my view, anyone who heeds
What’s been said in my previous offering,
Has good potential for becoming 
As wise as a whole tree full of owls,
Much more so than the old owl 
Could ever hope to be.

Edward H. Richards
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Wisdom
*_
​ _*



*_

There was an old owl who lived in an oak.
The more it heard, the less it spoke. 
And the less it spoke, the more it heard.
Why can’t people behave a bit more
Like that wise old bird?

Ah yes, but wait a moment!
In my view, anyone who heeds
What’s been said in my previous offering,
Has good potential for becoming 
As wise as a whole tree full of owls,
Much more so than the old owl 
Could ever hope to be.

Edward H. Richards
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Lee Messer

Aquarius said:


> _*The Value Of Wisdom
> *_
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> There was an old owl who lived in an oak.
> The more it heard, the less it spoke.
> And the less it spoke, the more it heard.
> Why can’t people behave a bit more
> Like that wise old bird?
> 
> Ah yes, but wait a moment!
> In my view, anyone who heeds
> What’s been said in my previous offering,
> Has good potential for becoming
> As wise as a whole tree full of owls,
> Much more so than the old owl
> Could ever hope to be.
> 
> Edward H. Richards
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’
> 
> * * *
> ​




I go in phases.


----------



## Aquarius

We all do, Lee.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Yesterday And Tomorrow
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Have you ever considered that 
It is only ever now?
That yesterday and tomorrow 
Are part of the illusions of earthly life,
Where the past is called history and
The future will always be a mystery?
Every moment we are here in the now is a gift.
That’s why it’s called the present.

Eternity is not something we have to wait for,
It’s wherever we are and every second
Of our earthly existence is part of Eternity,
So let’s not waste and fritter any of them away.

If you’ve had enough of Earth life’s tests and trials 
And are yearning to move on to
Exploring the higher levels of life,
Focus on developing your Christ nature.

That’s what we do whenever we give of our best
And use our gifts for shining the light of the 
Wisdom and truth that we find
Along the pathway of our life,
Into our world’s darkness of ignorance  
And so alleviate its suffering. 

That’s how every one of us,
With the passing of time, is destined
To evolve into their own and our world’s
Saviour and redeemer.

Updated September 2020 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Golden Box 
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Some time ago, a mother punished her  small daughter for using a roll of expensive gold wrapping paper she had  bought for a special purpose. The family was very poor and the mother  was even more upset when she discovered that the child had used the  paper for decorating a box for a Christmas present.

On Christmas morning the little girl brought the box to her mother and  said: ‘This is for you, mummy.’ The mother was embarrassed by her  earlier over-reaction. But when she discovered that the box was empty,  she said to her daughter: ‘Don’t you know, young lady, that when you  give someone a present, there’s supposed to be something inside the  parcel?’ With tears in her eyes the little girl replied: ‘Mummy, the box  isn’t empty! It’s filled with kisses that I blew into it until it was  full. You can’t see them, but they are there.’ 

Ashamed of her thoughtlessness, the mother hugged her little girl and  asked her forgiveness. A short time later the child died in an accident  and from then onwards the mother kept the golden box by her bed.  Whenever she was discouraged or had to face something difficult, she  opened the box, took from it some of her little girl’s kisses and  thought of the love they were bringing her. And that always provided her  with renewed courage and strength.

In a very real sense, each one of us has a golden box that is filled  with the love and affection of our family and friends, and also of God  and the Angels and many other spirit guides and helpers. Although we  cannot see them, they surely are there. And no-one could have a more  precious possession than one of these boxes. 
Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'Reflections On Our World’s Legends'

Wisdom Grown On The Tree Of Life*_

_*




*_
​‘The cause of all pain and suffering of our world is ignorance.’ The Buddha 

‘One candle can light thousands of others without its own life getting   shorter because of it. Happiness and light never decrease through   sharing, they increase.’ The Buddha 

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through   the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have   heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you   have found it written in the religious books of your world or you   received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions   because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find,   after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with  your  reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all,  accept  it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become  your  spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from  you.’  

‘Resolve to be tender with the young, compassionate with the aged,   sympathetic with the striving and tolerant with the weak and wrong. You   can be sure that in one of your lifetimes you have been all of these.’   The Buddha 

‘Words have the power to destroy and heal. Those that are true and kind can change our world.’ The Buddha

‘Kindness in words creates confidence, in thinking profoundness and in giving love.’ Lao-tzu

‘Conquering the desires of your lower earthly self is better than   winning a thousand battles. The victory shall truly be yours and will   never be taken from you by Angels or demons, Heaven or Hell.’ The Buddha   ‘And in my view, that’s the only battle truly worth winning.’ Aquarius

‘You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire Universe, deserve your love, compassion and affection.’ The Buddha

‘No one saves us but we ourselves. No one can and no one may. We   ourselves have to walk the path.’ Gautama Buddha ‘Sayings Of Buddha’

 ‘Go and work out your own salvation, with diligence.’ According to the legend, the Buddha’s last words on his deathbed.

To paraphrase the Dalai Lama: ‘Once people adopt a religion, they should   practice it sincerely. Truly believing in God, Buddha, Allah or Shiva   should inspire one to be an honest human being. Some people claim to   have faith in their religion but act counter to its ethical injunctions.   They pray for the success of their dishonest and corrupt actions,   asking God or Buddha to help them to hide their wrongdoings. There is no   point in such people describing themselves as religious. Today the   world faces a crisis that is brought about by the lack of respect for   spiritual principles and ethical values. Such virtues cannot be forced   on individuals or society as a whole by legislation or by science and   fear cannot inspire good and right conduct. People need to be convinced   of the worth of their ethical principles, so they can conduct their   lives by them.’

‘The best and most beautiful things in our world can neither be seen nor   touched. They have to be felt with our heart.’ Helen Keller

‘It is during our darkest moments that we need to focus on remembering   that there is a light at the end of every tunnel.’ Aristotle Onassis 

‘Believe you can and you are halfway there.’ Theodore Roosevelt

‘We are what we think. All that we are was created by our own thoughts.   With their help all of us together have made our world the way it is at   present. When we think, speak and act with a pure mind, in due course   nothing but more of the same can return to us. This empowers us to  bring  about happiness and contentment that follows us like a shadow  that  no-one will ever take from us.’ Dalai Lama edited by Aquarius 

‘Oh Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels around   your throne, please help me to never forget that there is nothing that   can happen to me today or ever that I, hand in hand with You, cannot   conquer and overcome.’ Aquarius

To paraphrase a quote from the Paramahansa Yogananda: ‘When you are   living and loving God’s way, you recognise in every human being the face   of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born   Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. The realisation that the light of   their love is in everything enters you into a magical living   relationship that unites you with the trees, the sky, the stars, people   and all other living creatures. Feeling your oneness with them that is   the code of Divine love.’ 

‘To paraphrase the 14[SUP]th[/SUP] Dalai Lama: ‘I cannot release anyone from the hell which they themselves created, in their present lifetime and all previous ones. Heaven and hell are states of consciousness and not places that anyone ever went to. Nobody can bring Heaven about for us than we ourselves. It has to be through everyone’s own efforts. No teacher or guru exists anywhere who can truly be relied upon. Independent of what anyone may tell you, they do not exist in the outside world. Everybody needs to learn how to tap into the guidance of their own inner teacher, the wise one or living God within. That is the only truly trustworthy guru, who knows the way of all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. This teacher will never lead us astray or tell us an untruth.’ 

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind 
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours. 
May Your inspiration flow through me, 
And Your sacred words and prayers be mine 
So that they contribute to the 
Peaceful and harmonious unfolding of all life,
In keeping with Your will and wishes
That can clearly be seen in Your Great evolutionary plan.

Through transmuting, hand in hand with You and the Angels,
All influences that are harmful and damaging for
Us and everything that shares our world,
Into beneficial ones that strengthen and heal
Every individual immunity system
And also that of our whole world, 
May the 2019/2020 pandemic soon reach its 
Natural and happy ending. 
In the name of love and on behalf of
The whole of humankind
I am asking that this.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Updated September 2020 ​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Matchu

Am I more susceptible to COVID-19 wearing shorts to the shops?  I have to visit the post office.  I'll probably feel a berk wearing these tiny beach shorts.  Just my jeans are so greasy and this is my day off for my wife to wash my jeans, god willing.


----------



## Aquarius

Sorry, dear Matchu, but I believe you have landed in the wrong thread with your question.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Impossible Dream
*_
​ _*





*_
​ To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

​ In the fullness of time, the unreachable   star described in the above song can and is meant to be reached and   that by each one of us. Each time we spread new understanding of God’s   sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds.   Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a shining star in our   own right, who is becoming ever more at one with the Christ Star. In   this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our world are absorbed   into the light of the Star and transmuted into blessing and healing   energies for all life. 

The materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly   development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it   gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our   higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower   counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and   thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first   manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of   all human souls’ longing for love. 

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn   to make contact with something it cannot yet understand. With the   awakening of its higher nature and intuition, the higher part of our   being can merely be sensed vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to   give love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by   someone. This draws people into our life who are willing to love us and   to show us the meaning of love. 

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we   begin to sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life,   even though so far we do not understand them, we may not even   consciously be aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of   earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out   and loving something that is more than earthly love, that will and   cannot die and will be with us forever. During that phase of our development,  whenever we observe natural phenomena like nature’s awakening in spring,  we sense that behind the manifestations of such beauty and splendour  there just has to be a higher power that brings it all into being. With  this comes the realisation that everything that exists in the whole of  Creation, therefore also in our world, is the product of the greatest  intellect of all, known as the Divine Trinity, who creates even the  tiniest parts of it. Notice how each time you reflect on this, a feeling  of peace and harmony begins to fill your whole being. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Matchu

I'm so sorry @Aquarius, much love..@M


----------



## Aquarius

_*When You Wish Upon A Star

Part One
*_
​ _*



*_

When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference who you are,
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is to extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

Fate is kind.
She brings to those who love
The sweet fulfilment of their secret longing.

Like a bolt out of the blue,
Fate steps in and sees you through,
When you wished upon a star,
Your dreams come true.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is too extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

When you wish upon a star,
Your dream comes true.
Each time we wish upon the Highest Star,
The Universal Christ, 
The Angels see to it that it really does.

Jesse McCartney
From Walt Disney’s ‘Pinocchio’

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘When You Wish Upon A Star’

​ The Universe loves people who have the  courage to commit themselves to a task. When we give of our best and  send nothing but kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into our  world, the spiritual background of our world responds joyously and helps  us to remove the obstacles in our way. When we dream the impossible  dream and reach for the only seemingly unreachable Highest Star, the  Universal Christ’s spirit, Its energies then gives wings to our vision  into us and has the power to lift us and our world way above their  present evolutionary level. 

When this happens, we are taking part in the alchemy of love and through  the experiences of our own life we discover that the higher esoteric  meaning of the alchemical process is the change of humankind’s leaden  earthly part into the pure gold of its higher spiritual nature. Because  they thought that with the help of alchemy the base metals of our world,  for example lead, really could be turned into gold, it’s no longer  surprising that the people of past ages did not succeed with their  quest. Taking spiritual concepts literally will never get us earthlings  anywhere. The very reason of our present existence is the search for  true and everlasting riches. The pot of gold at the end of this  particular rainbow is once more hidden in the wisdom and truth of our  own and our world’s spiritual background. 

Towards the end of humankind’s earthly education every one of us, high  and low alike, at last becomes aware of their true nature and the  presence of the Universal laws. This enables us to send nothing but good  thoughts, words and deeds into our world and when we do our best to  bring forth and practise the qualities of our Christ nature in every one  of our daily encounters, the leaden desires of our earthly nature are  left behind and the alchemy of love transforms them into the pure gold  of our Christ nature.

When we ask for healing in our prayers, meditations and quiet  reflections and tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly  mind into the frequencies of the Highest Star and the brightest Light in  the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, our vibrations attune  themselves to Its white healing magic. After a consultation with the  Lords of Karma, the Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, send  the Angels of healing and peace to do everything possible in view of  the Karmic conditions that prevail in the area and the people we are  focussing on. Whenever one of us unselfishly works for the blessing and  healing of our whole world, the Angels never leave us. Never forget that  when the inner and outer aspects of our planet are healing, the same  happens to everybody and therefore also us.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all  sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the  fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions  in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe  while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an  act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and  saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps  mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are  likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls  who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place  in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have  their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their  previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of   anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one   moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually   develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the   spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you   would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that   there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill   with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how   the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something   beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not   only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future   lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away  and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only  thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world,  your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you  the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so  fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who  is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their  earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are  just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away  the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them,  the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a  world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not  even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and  easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group  of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.  

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who  are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of  situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for  anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare  to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced  souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your  siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters?  What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly  curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes.  Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There  would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any  trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and  know exactly what is happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place  to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are  completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you  did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your  development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves  His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God  loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of  terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only  through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that  which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary  in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s  time.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Keep it simple. Don't fall in love with obtuse and complex.


----------



## Aquarius

Cautiously Optimistic said:


> Keep it simple. Don't fall in love with obtuse and complex.



Welcome in our midst, dear Friend. I believe you have landed in the wrong thread. How about this one:

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...te-Quotes-Your-Own-amp-Other-People-s/page266

* * *


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Welcome in our midst, dear Friend. I believe you have landed in the wrong thread. How about this one:
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threa...te-Quotes-Your-Own-amp-Other-People-s/page266
> 
> * * *


I am not sure that is so. Occam said that the simplest explanation is the one most likely to be correct, and people so often look for obtuse explanations and complex reasons that that is worth thinking about. The most complex explanations can fail to convince, faith is a very simple one and has convinced many.

Nice name, Cautiously Optimistic, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

I don't think I deserve the label " looser". 
I have also been a whinner too.


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Thank Olly Buckle.. I tend to stumble if I punch above my weight. I mean try to explain something I don't really understand


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil
*
​ _*




*_
​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kahlil Gibran was a source of inspiration to me as a young man. The verse about children being as arrows in the bow, you can adjust tension and aim, allow for wind and all the rest, but once the arrow has left the bow you have no control. It considerably affected the way I dealt with children


----------



## Aquarius

_*Loving People Without Liking Them
*_
​ 





​ People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

​ Among many other things, Aquarius is the  sign of friendship, kinship and siblinghood with all life, and also of  transmutation. If we wish to be released into the freedom of this age,  the masterly conduct that is expected from us demands that we convert  all our relationships, especially the most difficult ones, into bonds of  friendship. However, it is inevitable that from time to time we come  across people who, with the best will in the world, are impossible to  like. How about them?

A long time ago, I came across the saying: ‘It is possible to love  people without liking them.’ I have to admit that this sounded more than  somewhat far-fetched to me then, but through astrology life itself has  taught me that this can come about quite naturally. All I need to do is  reflect on my interpretation of the Sun signs for the people I find  difficult to like, never mind loving them. My heart opens with love to  them when I reflect on the trials and tribulations they are likely to  encounter during their experiencing, counter-acting and – hopefully –  eventually overcoming the dark and negative aspects of their Sun signs.  This is an essential part of the lessons every one of us has to cope  with in each subsequent lifetime.

 Furthermore, I find it helpful to know that underneath our skins we are  all one. We are brothers and sisters on the same pathway, and sooner or  later every one of us has to surmount similar hurdles on their  evolutionary pathway, especially those that arise on the inner level of  life. For as long as someone remains unaware of who they truly are, what  the purpose of their earthly existence is and what is required from  them, they simply cannot help acting in certain ways. I have no  difficulties accepting this and whenever something hurtful happens to  me, it comforts me to know that I must have needed that experience for  some reason. If the event had not been trying to teach me something, I  would not have been at its receiving end and it’s up to me, to find out  what it is trying to tell me. 

No-one says that we have got to be Saints and in my view there is never  any need to turn the other cheek. Knowledge of the Universal laws is  helpful when it comes to enduring what our Karma brings to us and  therefore cannot be avoided. It is easier to forgive when someone has  caused me pain when I remind myself that quite likely I have been  redeeming something I did to others earlier in my present lifetime or  earlier ones, maybe even to the same person. This is because whatever we  send out into our world, the law of Karma sees to it that it unerringly  finds its way back to us. If we wish to be forgiven for our trespasses  of the past, however long ago they may have taken place, it is necessary  to first forgive ourselves for doing wrong and then also those who  sinned against us. 

Is it possible to continue loving the people with whom we have  differences of opinions, especially if we do not like them? I believe  it’s childish to fall out with each other over something like that. When  a situation has been duly considered from all angles, there is nothing  wrong and everything right with coming to the conclusion that it is  better to agree to disagree than to fall out with each other. On  occasions like that, wise ones remind themselves that whenever disputes  arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and  perceive them in a totally different way.

Depending on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can  be right and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for  human beings, because of the different lessons we all have to  participate in on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute  can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each others views, even  though they differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals  itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or  otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict.

With every person we encounter in our daily lives, we need to remind  ourselves that there is a great deal more to everybody than that which  appears of them on the surface of earthly life. We do well never to  forget that each one of us is a living spirit and soul and that there is  no way of telling who we or anyone else might have been in previous  lifetimes and in what functions we encountered each other. It is  advisable to develop the habit of looking beyond everyone’s earthly  personality into their spirit and soul because reincarnation means that  each spirit, who has to develop its own soul in earthly life, is a  Divine spark that once was sent forth from God. All of us continue to  come into incarnation on the physical plane until we have become fully  God-conscious, i.e. aware of God’s true nature and our own. Once this  has fully awakened in us, there will be no need for spending further  lifetimes in earthly education.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

From ‘Healers And Healing’  

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*On Religion*







An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.'
And the Prophet replied: 
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other? 
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul, 
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space 
From one part of yourself to the other, 
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self, 
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment 
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind 
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by 
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another, 
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window 
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements, 
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes 
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep 
The things that were written a long time ago. 
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review. 
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding 
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. 
This religion is a faith that invites all of you 
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply. 
Through consciously participating in them, 
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess 
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night, 
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort, 
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace 
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Invictus*_

_*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

​For every human being there exists a  small developmental plan within God’s great plan for the whole of  Creation. Each new lifetime presents us with another birthchart and in  the right hands it can reveal what the newly born has brought with it  and indicate in rough outlines the lessons awaiting it. For wise higher  reasons, however, the birthchart on its own does not give a great deal  away about what’s in store for the newcomer. Ah, but wait a moment! The  Moon represents our earthly personality and where we have come from. The  Sun shows our spirit’s predestined pathway. That’s why to my mind the  progressions of the Sun and in particular the Moon are much more  revealing than anything else. 

The Sun moves forward at the steady pace of one degree per year. The  Moon is known as the runner because it progresses at the rate of one  degree per month. When you can see for yourself how both these energies  have always been affecting your own life and that of those around you,  the way I have been doing for a long time, the Universe is providing you  with living proof that we can but row our life’s boat. The behaviour of  every one of us is comparable to a dog on a lead, which the Angels of  Karma are holding it in their hands. It’s our karmic debts that  determine what kind of relationships and lessons we have to encounter. 

The Sun/Moon progressions show quite clearly how the Christ Spirit, the  Light of all lights and the Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, is  constantly pulling all earthly life, including you and me, forwards and  upwards on humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary spiral and  also our world. Even though we can but row the boat of our life, we are  not manoeuvred like marionettes or pulled like puppets on a string.  Because the Highest Forces of life have given us the precious gift of  freedom of choice, at all times we are allowed to make our own decisions  of how we wish to react to whatever comes our way. However, we are  personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actins.  The Universal law of cause and effect, widely known as the law of Karma,  decrees that they have to return to us in the fullness of time. This  can come about later in the same lifetime or in a far distant future  one, when our earthly self has grown strong enough to cope with what it  once created.

Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, our choices have always  decided what kind of Karma we are creating for ourselves, the whole of  humankind and also our world. There are two streams of consciousness, a  constructive positive one of light and a destructive negative one of  darkness. Everything we think, speak and do has constantly been feeding  into one of these streams and strengthened it. The decision which stream  we wish to support from now on is ours alone. Everything depends on the  degree of spiritual maturity we have reached when we find out about  these things. They empower us to steer the boat of our life and destiny  in the desired direction. And that shows that knowledge truly is power!

In the spiritual background of our earthly existence wise ones have  always been in charge of the individual and collective development of us  and our world. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne  of God, assisted by countless groups of spirit guides and helpers on the  lower levels of the spirit realm always have been and forever will be  the eye that never sleeps. Our decisions show them the degree of  spiritual maturity we have reached at any given moment. 

As a spark of the Great Light every human being in truth is a young God  in the making. Attending the lessons of the earthly school of life is  only compulsory for the initial part of our development. It has run its  course when the following conditions have been fulfilled: a) all earthly  lessons have been learnt; b) every aspect of our nature, i.e. the  masculine and feminine, darkness and light, lower and higher  personality, have been integrated; and c) when the last bit of the Karma  we created in this lifetime and all previous ones has been redeemed.  And that can only come about when we bravely and patiently work our way  through any kind of suffering that comes our way and accepting our  responsibility for creating it.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 

From‘From Darkness Into Light’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Navigating The Ocean Of Life
*_
_*




*_
​Desire  is at the basis of all life and the energies of the planet Mars are the  pure creative/spiritual/sexual ones that fuel all your desires and as  you are well are of by now there are a great many. The first sign of the  zodiac, Aries, represents human souls experiencing their primary  encounter with life when of necessity all their desires and interests  are still focused on themselves. They are propelled into life by the  desire to build themselves an earthly personality that will help them to  carve out a niche for themselves and maintain it. In the second sign,  Taurus, the desire for all the good things of the Earth and especially  earthly possessions are explored. In the third sign, Gemini, the soul  concentrates this precious energy onto developing its abilities to  communicate. In the fourth sign, Cancer, it learns to appreciate the  value of home, mother and tradition. In the fifth sign, Leo, it becomes  aware of itself and its own creative powers. And so forth.

It is  good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the  Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need  to learn how to rise above and overcome these desires. At first the  temptations of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise  into the consciousness of your lower self. However, the more you  recognise them for what they truly are, i.e. tests and trials that are  meant to help you grow, the easier you will find it to resist them. Your  present existence is meant to teach you mastery over its lower planes.  To achieve this, your higher God or Christ nature needs to take charge  of its earthly counterpart, learning to ride its desires instead of  being ridden by them.

Your mind and your physical body are like a  ship with whose help you, with the passing of time, are learning how to  navigate the great ocean of life successfully and to your advantage.  Your God or Christ nature is the captain who is in charge. But, I am the  Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander, and each one of you is  responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that of their craft and also  the state of your world. My Universal laws have always ensured that that  the ocean of life would never be reigned by chaos and that will  continue forever. For young spirit/souls taking part in the lesson of  the earthly school of life is compulsory. It’s essential that in some of  your lifetimes you are placed at the giving end of one of its lessons  and in others on the receiving one,.

In the beginning of your  earthly education you are unaware that life throughout the whole of  Creation, therefore also yours and that of your world, is subject to My  laws. But when you have matured sufficiently, your consciousness expands  to  understanding the necessity for my laws. This  knowledge empowers  you to take your destiny into your own hands, but even then only up to a  point. You will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your present  lifetime has been granted in the hope that this time round you will be  able to gain control over every aspect of your being, the feminine and  masculine, the higher as well as the lower.

I am the Highest Star  and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Pole Star, whose  light consists of spiritual wisdom and understanding. By this beam you  will, in due course, be able to steer the vessel of life back home into  the conscious awareness of being at one with Me. Every night before  going to sleep and especially when the end of your present earthly  lifetime comes round, place your whole being into My loving hands. Rest  safely in the knowledge that there is no death, that you will merely be  moving into different dimensions of life and that in all Eternity you  will be secure with Me. Each one of you is the centre of their own  Universe and all the love, wisdom and power that has ever become  manifest in the whole of My Creation is also in every human being,  wherever you may eventually find yourself.

Lay your hands  trustingly into Mine, so I can tell you intuitively the best and wisest  use of your inner resources. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and  fears. When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you,  turn towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you  always and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and  that is everybody’s small lower earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the  shadows from your past are still waiting to be released, so that the  wounds of all lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of  any kind, call upon Me and I will show you the way. Learn how to walk  hand in hand with the Angels and Me, so I can teach you how to do your  share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming yourself, your world  and everything that is in it. I love you all and I bless each one.

It  may surprise you to hear that I am longing, just as much as you are,  for the moment when all My children of the Earth can receive and  comprehend My whole truth. During the spiritual infancy of your race  this was impossible, as much of the knowledge you are receiving now  would have frightened you to death in those days. That is why I only  small part of My truth were given through the teachers I sent to your  world from time to time. When you look back, you will be able to see for  yourself how, as humankind slowly progressed on the evolutionary  spiral, every so often another instructor appeared to relate to you the  same story in a somewhat different manner.

This is how it came  about that I gradually revealed ever more of My truth to you and your  world. By the time I gave you the Jesus legend, many of you had grown  into their spiritual adolescence. The stories about the Master’s birth  and life seeded into the consciousness of your race some new and  essential parts of My truth about the initiations every human soul on  its evolutionary pathway eventually has to undergo. Upon reaching  spiritual adulthood, you begin to grasp the underlying esoteric meaning  of all the teachings I ever gave to your world through fresh myths and  legends that from time to time appeared. The degree of understanding of  their concepts reveals to the Angels and Me when another one of you is  ready to be taught, guided and protected exclusively by Me, your inner  teacher and guide, the living God within.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-One
*_
​ _*We Shall Overcome
*_
​ 





  We shall overcome.
We shall overcome.
We shall overcome, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart.
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We are not afraid.
We are not afraid.
We are not afraid, TODAY.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Pete Seeger 

Recommended Viewing: 
•   ‘We Shall Overcome’

​ I believe with all my heart and soul, my  whole being, nay I know that we not only SHALL overcome but that we ARE  in the midst of the process of overcoming, right here and now. Love is  the greatest power in the whole of Creation. Every one of our kind and  loving thoughts, words and actions feed into the good or God stream and  takes us another step closer to the fulfilment of the dream about our  world as a place where all human beings peacefully and harmoniously live  and work together. They are supporting and helping each other. Lying  and cheating, dishonesty and all kinds of slavery, deception and  exploitation of the masses are things of the past. 

It cannot be any other way because that’s the ultimate aim of God’s  evolutionary plan for us and our world. It’s up to the likes of you and  me to contribute to bringing it about. So let’s keep on sending kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts to the troublemakers and scaremongers of  our world. The Aquarian age is the age of group consciousness in which  humankind’s highest hopes and dreams will become a reality on the  earthly plane. The more of us are coming together to send kind, loving  and forgiving thoughts, the stronger and more effective the  consciousness of our group will become. There is no doubt in my mind  that, together we are strong and hand in hand with God and the Angels,  we are invincible.  

Updated 13th October 2020 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

“I slept and I dreamed that life is all joy. I woke and I saw that life is all service. I served and I saw that service is joy.”
– Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Aquarius

*Looking Back On My 
*
_*Reflections On The Swine Flu
*_
_*




*_
​This is what I wrote on Friday, 31st January 2020 about the latest report of the Coronavirus outbreak. According to official sources its death  toll has risen to 170 and a confirmed case in Tibet means it has reached  every region of mainland China. Chinese health authorities state that  there were 7,711 confirmed cases in the country as of 29th January 2020.  Infections have also said to have spread to at least fifteen other  countries and the World Health Organisation (WHO) are going to meet in  Geneva to consider whether the virus should be declared a global health  emergency.

The year 2005 saw the bird flu and therefore became  known as the bird flu year. Across the globe, the fear of avian  influenza caused government officials everywhere to place a higher  priority on developing plans to deal with what was declared to be a  pandemic influenza. This was followed by the Swine flu outbreak that  lasted from 2009 to 2010. The virus was first identified in Mexico in  April 2009. It became known as swine flu because it was similar to flu  viruses that affect pigs. It spread rapidly from country to country  because it was marketed as a new type of flu virus that few young people  were immune to. The year 2014 saw the Ebola virus outbreak and again,  in spite of the joined efforts of the pharmaceutical industry and the  mass media of our world, no pandemic came about.

I cannot help  the sneaking feeling that the pharmaceutical industry seems to be of the  opinion that sufficient time has passed since then and that our world  is therefore likely to be ready for another of attempt of spreading mass  hysteria. I hope that even in these fast living days people have not  forgotten how previous artificially whipped up pandemics disappeared  without mass vaccinations being carried out in the end. I believe that  this was possible because not sufficient numbers of us can be led by  their noses and are willing to run with the herd to have themselves  vaccinated with the costly products of the pharmaceutical industry. To  assist anyone who is in need of making up their mind about the present  flu scare, let’s reflect on what happened during some of the previous  ones.

Those who are  familiar with my work know that increasing public awareness is its only  aim. As explained in the previous chapter ‘The Effects of Pluto in  Capricorn’, we live in times when nothing remains hidden from public  view for very long. The scandals that are revealed everywhere are ample  proof of this. No-one has the right, in my view, to pull the wool over  our eyes and get away with it. I am willing to do all that is in my  power to prevent these things. Let the pens of those who have been  granted the gift of writing be mightier than the sword. May the living  spirit within guide us to use them as swords of truth that cut through  the layers of deception, to reveal the true intentions of those behind  the scenario. The only gain I hope to find is that someone ‘out there’ –  hopefully more and more of them – can be helped to look through all  creeping manifestations of evil, to enable them by giving a loud and  clear ‘No!’ to join the ranks of those who prefer to work with the  forces of light.

Many branches of the  pharmaceutical industry in the past undoubtedly have been among the  great benefactors or humankind. Yet, it seems to me that the deeper our  world sinks into the experience of materialism and the stronger the  greed element rises to the surface of life, the more some parts of this  industry are turning into wolves in sheep’s clothing. This is  particularly noticeable with regard to vaccinations against all types of  influenza. The first one developed was against the common flu, the  second one the Bird Flu and the most recent one the Swine Flu.

One  of my friends lives in Basel, Switzerland, the home of La Roche  Pharmaceutical Industries. Having made it her business to investigate  this matter, she writes as follows: ‘Tamiflu is the name of the serum  against Swine Flu. It is the baby of La Roche, a company in which Donald  Rumsfeld owns a big stake. The serum against swine flu was originally  developed in New Zealand as a serum against bird flu, which also turned  out to be ineffective. At the time of the bird flu scare, La Roche  bought the licence to produce it under the name Tamiflu. Ever since, La  Roche has been sitting on vast quantities of this serum and great stock  piles of it also existed in the USA. And then someone came up with the  brilliant idea of marketing this product against swine flu.

‘Roche  stated that the US is their prime target, with fifty million shots sold  at one billion dollars last week. Stock holders are thrilled. That none  of these so called flu shots have been tested does not seem to matter  to anyone. You don’t fuss in the middle of a world Pandemic! Created by  whom? The videos of doctors, who have spoken up against mandatory shots,  for example one in Austria, can be viewed on u-tube.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Swine Flu Pandemic – Fact or Fiction?’
• http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ccine-Makers-to-Profit-50-Billion-a-Year.aspx
• http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/10/08/Big-Bucks-Big-Pharma.aspx

​The  three articles above are by Dr. Joseph Mercola, whose mission is to  bring people practical solutions to their health problems. A New York  Times Best Selling Author, he is the author of the ‘No-Grain Diet’ and  ‘Take Control of Your Health’. He has also been featured in TIME  magazine, LA Times, CNN, Fox News, ABC News with Peter Jennings, Today  Show and other major media resources. The remaining items also each has  its own poignant tale to tell:

• http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/jul/22/glaxosmithkline-swine-flu-vaccine
• http://consciousmedianetwork.blogspot.com/2009/07/big-pharma-rock-star.html

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *




​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't doubt that there are greedy and immoral people in the pharmaceutical industry, there is big money in it and that will attract such people like flies to honey, but be careful not to throw the baby out with the bath water. Immunisation has wiped out smallpox and is on the cusp of wiping out polio, those two caused massive death and disablement in the past and preventative medicine saves man, many more lives than curative does.

People are going into places they have not been before and bringing back animal borne diseases we have no natural immunity to, think of HIV, and it is pretty sure that covid 19 has killed an awful lot of people worldwide. I am sure there are some lying, cheating bastards in the top end of the pharmaceutical industry, but there are also a lot of committed people doing their best for humanity in the rank and file. That ebola did not spread is partly due to the dynamics of the disease, but also, and in a large part, to heroic efforts of people like Medecines sans Frontiers who serve the poorest and make no profit from their work.

Sorting fact from fiction and the good from the greedy is not always easy, the greedy tend to shout loudest, the good are too busy, but we should be careful of blanket condemnation.

May I make a reading recommendation? 'Bad science' by Ben Goldacre. He is a top man at Oxford University, but has managed to write a very readable book for ordinary people, and doesn't hesitate to call out those who need it and back himself up with factual information, he also has a sense of humour.

Stay safe and keep well, yours, Olly.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Every Day Is A Precious Gift
*_
​ _*




*_

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning 
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way 
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which 
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine 
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels 
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting 
That we should begin to consciously work 
Hand in hand with them, 
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, 
Know that each new day is a precious gift 
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it 
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and 
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws 
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Golden Key’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## exact_birth

Well i was thinking about the whole concept of the age ! there are things like chronological age calculator and stuff which seem to be having interesting ideas about it it but when you are a child you dont know anything and by the time you learn most of the things you are either too tired or have understood the meaninglessness of things. so whats life but a cycle of aging and dying and running without end ?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Two men are paid at a fixed rate, one achieves the lowest amount acceptable, the other the highest possible in a set time and both are recompensed at the same rate. The former feels that he has got away with something, but he has nothing at the end except his wage. The other finishes with his wage and with the regard both of himself and others for his achievement. Their wealth is not equal.


----------



## Aquarius

exact_birth said:


> Well i was thinking about the whole concept of the age ! when you are a child you dont know anything and by the time you learn most of the things you are either too tired or have understood the meaninglessness of things. so whats life but a cycle of aging and dying and running without end ?



I believe that every lifetime we spend on the earthly plane of life is an adventure and a journey that is constantly taking us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral, our own individual one and that of our world. The waking up to this realisation eventually comes round for every human being. Watch out for yours!!!

What you said gets me wondering how old you might be, because for many of us the awakening of our spiritual higher nature starts around the time of the midlife crisis. It's not for nothing that this time of life has that name. God bless and all the best.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Angel In Disguise*_







There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they are concealing much greater gifts.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects every human being, is joyous too.
Be not content with the discovery of these joys,
For they too conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you.
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with a profound esteem of your true nature
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of its honesty and truth,
So that its shadows for you disappear forever.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> I believe that every lifetime we spend on the earthly plane of life is an adventure and a journey that is constantly taking us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral, our own individual one and that of our world. The waking up to this realisation eventually comes round for every human being. Watch out for yours!!!
> 
> What you said gets me wondering how old you might be, because for many of us the awakening of our spiritual higher nature starts around the time of the midlife crisis. It's not for nothing that this time of life has that name. God bless and all the best.
> 
> With love - Aquarius
> 
> * * *​



I can agree to a degree, but I don't feel the need to involve past lives or an afterlife. Life itself is an adventure and a journey. Sometimes the things we learn on that journey do not seem good at the time, but given time we will find them at least useful, and often, looking back, a source of enlightenment, improvement and pleasure. However, live in the here and now and absorb the experience and even if it is all you get it is more than enough.


----------



## Aquarius

*In Difficult Times
*
​ _*




*_
​ When we are going through difficult times
And everything seems to be against us,
If it seems as though we could not hang on
For another minute, 
It’s best not to give up,
Because that could be the time
When the tide is ready to turn for us.

Harriet Beecher Stowe
1811-1896
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Footprints
*
​ 





 In dreamtime a man was taken by his Highest Self
To take a look at the Akashic Records. 
On something like a huge screen 
Scenes from his life could be seen.
First he saw himself walking along a beach 
With someone of whom he thought it was God. 
In each episode at first he saw 
Two sets of footprints in the sand.
He assumed that one of them belonged 
To him and the other one to God.

But after a while he noticed that 
Many times along the pathway of his life
There was only one set of footprints.
This seemed to coincide with
The lowest and saddest times in his life.
As this bothered him, he asked his companion:
‘God, you said that once I decided to follow You,
You would walk with me all the way.
Yet, I have noticed that during my most troubled times
There only ever was one set of footprints.
That doesn’t make any sense to me.
Why when I needed you most, 
Were you not there for me?’

His companion replied: 
‘My dear and precious child,
I am your Guardian Angel, 
Appointed by the Highest Forces of life
To watch over every step you make.
I love you and I shall never leave you.
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Is our God. S/He is in everything,
Therefore as much part of you as of me. 
And because on the inner level all life is one,
You and I are one. 
That’s why I could never desert you.
The reason for occasionally seeing 
But one set of footprints is that,
During the times of humankind’s
Most severe trials and tribulations,
We Guardian Angels are allowed to 
Carry our human charges for a while.

When things have come right and 
You are strong enough to walk on your own again,
We have to put you down, but do not go from you.
Once more we are then working in the background
Of your life, invisible to earthly eyes,
Guiding and protecting you,
To ensure that the essence of your being,
Your spirit and soul, come to no harm.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius 
For the Age of Aquarius,
the time for finding out what really happens
in the spiritual background of life.
Strictly for those who are ready to find out.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Time Is Now*






In spite of what’s presently happening in our world
Or maybe because of it, 
These are times for celebration, relaxation and inspiration,
For new beginnings and finding better ways of being.
Time for fresh creation and affirmations,
For experiencing beauty and love
In higher and more meaningful ways.


Time for living and forgiving, 
For healing ourselves, each other and our world.
For listening to intuition and inspiration, 
So that healing may flow through us,
Showing us ways of conducting our lives
More wholly and meaningfully.
For reaching out to each other in friendship 
Learning to love wisely,
Totally and unconditionally.
Finding fulfilment by doing
Things for our planet and healing it,
Instead of merely taking from it.

Time for striving to fulfil our own Highest potential,
As well as that of all humankind and the Earth.
Every one of us doing their share of making 
God’s greatest dreams and ambitions 
For us and our world come true, 
With our help.
Time for living in peace and kinship 
With all sentient beings in this world
And our other world.

Time for freedom from all oppression,
Especially of the spiritual kind.
Shedding false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which far too long stopped us from recognising our true nature
And acting in keeping with it. 
Time for walking our talk,
Living our ideals and following our 
Highest aspirations by refusing to give in 
To the desires of our lower earthly nature,
Resisting selfishness and greed and
Setting an example others may wish to follow.

Time for sowing fresh seeds,
In our own hearts and minds and those of others.
Mustering the courage to be heard 
With the voice of our true selves,
So that we may fully become once more 
That which we always have been,
Since long before all life on this planet began:
Children of God, whose real nature is love.

And that’s why I’m telling you: 
‘The time is now!’

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated November 2020

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Today And Always
*
​ 





May the Road rise to meet you,
The Wind be always at your back,
The Sun shine warm upon your face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields,

And until we meet each other,
One of these days,
On either side of the veil that separates our world
From the spirit realm, humankind’s true home,
May the Great Father/Mother of all life 
Hold you securely in His/Her loving hands.

An Irish Blessingway
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Mountain Of Life
*
​ 





​ Everybody is climbing a different path of the same mountain of life
And all of us sometimes have to experience hardship and strife.
Many roads can provide us with a better understanding of our life,
Even though some of them may feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
This mountain’s beauty is that every ascent has its own song.
Through paying attention everybody finds where they truly belong.

Let’s each follow our predestined path true and strong,
Whilst respecting the road of others, 
As for them ours may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When The Sun Refuses To Shine
*
​ 





​ When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day.
Don’t give up now, brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Everything we send into our world,
Each thought, word and action,
In due course returns to us 
With increased strength.
And if we reach out to someone who feels
Lost in earthly life, frightened and alone, 
If we approach them with some kind words,
Accompanied by a smile and maybe a hug, 
At some future point when we are 
In need of comfort and support,
The kindness once given is sure 
To return to us through 
Someone reaching out for us.

That’s how the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma,
In due course, returns everything to us – 
The good thoughts, words and deeds,
As well as the bad and evil ones.

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all  sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the  fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions  in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe  while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an  act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and  saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps  mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are  likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls  who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place  in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have  their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their  previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of   anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one   moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually   develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the   spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you   would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that   there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill   with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how   the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something   beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not   only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future   lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away  and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only  thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world,  your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you  the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so  fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who  is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their  earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are  just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away  the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them,  the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a  world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not  even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and  easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group  of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.  

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who  are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of  situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for  anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare  to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced  souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your  siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters?  What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly  curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes.  Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There  would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any  trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and  know exactly what is happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place  to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are  completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you  did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your  development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves  His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God  loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of  terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only  through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that  which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary  in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s  time.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Times Of Great Struggle*

_*



*_

When our world’s events are forcing us to our knees,
We are in the best position for praying.
And when we do, we do well to bear in mind that
Happiness does not mean living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
True and everlasting happiness is being able to peer 
Beyond the ends of our noses and 
Recognise that all our world’s imperfections
Serve the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind,
Individually and collectively, many lessons
That are taking us ever closer to recognising that, 
At the end of everybody’s education 
In the earthly school of life, 
A high and holy destiny awaits all of us.

From that view alone can glimpses be caught
Of the perfected beautiful self that potentially 
Exists in every human being.
For many lifetimes it is there only in seed form.
But in truth we are all sparks of the Divine,
Children of the Great Father/Mother of all life 
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Great White Light of the Universal Christ.

The characteristics of these parents are also in us. 
It makes no difference whether they are already 
Visible in someone or not.
Even in our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers 
They are merely waiting to wake from their slumber,
To be brought forth and unfolded.
That’s what many of us must have been doing 
For quite some time,
Whilst plodding the human evolutionary road 
Of evolving into a Christed one, in our own right. 
Reaching this  goal is the highest potential and 
The birthright of every human being.
There are no exceptions.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated November 2020

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Guest House
*
​ _*




*_
​ Every human being is like a guest house
With constantly new arrivals 
Of joy and sorrow.
Unexpected visitors also appear sometimes.
Welcome them and entertain each one.

Even if sorrows turn up that appear
To temporarily sweep the house
Of all your belongings.
Treat them honourably, 
Because these guests wish to 
Prepare you for some new delights.

When dark thoughts, feelings of shame and 
Grudges you hold against some people
Knock at your door, invite them in.
Be grateful that they came, now that you have found
A better understanding of the wise higher purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
Thank these visitors and bless them,
For each one provides you with another 
Opportunity for transmuting that which 
To this day is dark, evil and ugly in you, 
Into something that is good, right and beautiful. 

And don’t forget to give thanks and praise
To the Highest for that.

Jelaluddin Rumi
   Translation by Coleman Barks
Edited by Aquarius
Updated November 2020 
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Greatest Glory
*
​ _*




*_
​ Every earthly lifetime is a gift from  the Highest. Realising this, let’s try to make every minute and second  of it count and never give up on what our inner guidance, the wise one  or living God within, tells us is true. Let’s not shy away from making  mistakes because they are teaching us more than any success ever could.  Instead of feeling bad about our blunders, let’s thank them for helping  us to evolve into a better person. After all, our moving forwards and  upwards on our personal evolutionary spiral could only come about  because of what we learnt from our mistakes. So, let’s only look down on  someone when we are giving them a helping hand to get up.

 The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Everything Happens For A Reason’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Travelling Through Life*







Every human being's journey through 
Earthly life is not meant to always remain the same.
That’s why all of us have to experience years of
Joy and happiness,
Sadness and sorrow,
Gaining and losing,
Abundance and poverty,
Building-up and breaking-down,

Because to everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted,

This is how God and the Angels,
In the course of many earthly lifetimes,
Have always been making that which is
Dark, evil and ugly in human nature and our world, 
Into something that’s good, right and beautiful.
That’s how we always have been drawn forwards and upwards,
Each on their individual evolutionary spiral and, at the same time,
The collective one of the whole of humankind and our world,
Helping us to find out way home into the loving embrace of 
The Universal Christ’s light, the Christ Star – 
In God’s time, not ours,
And that means when the energies are right.
That’s when everything happens.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius
Updated November 2020

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Travellers’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Angels
*_






​The  Angels are beings of light. For simplicity’s sake I have also given  them this name used by many of our world’s religious traditions. The  Angelic hierarchy together with the Masters around the throne of God,  the Christ Circle, are the executor of the Divine great evolutionary  plan of life. The Angels are in charge of the development of the whole  of Creation, therefore also for us and our world. The Angels are  attending this in close co-operation with the most highly evolved human  spirit/souls. For simplicity’s sake I am calling them Masters. From the  earliest beginnings of humankind’s earthly existence the Angels have  accompanied us and this will forever continue, wherever we –  individually and collectively – may still be going.

There are no  Lords and Masters on that level of life. The Angels and humankind are  moving forwards and upwards on different evolutionary spirals. The most  highly evolved of both quite naturally take the lead and everybody is  happy to follow them. All are giving of their best and using their  special gifts for the benefit of the whole of Creation. The spirit realm  is the innermost level of our world where everything that exists on the  outer plane was created. Without the inner world there would be no  outer one; there most certainly would be no you and me. On the inner  level everybody kneels with the same humility before the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ and  Its light. There is no doubt here that all manifestations of life  throughout the whole of Creation are equally loved and treasured by  their Creator. Each serves them to the best of their ability and  pursuing selfish aims is unknown in the spirit realm. The highest levels  of it have always communicated with our world through groups of spirit  friends and helpers. The spirit realm is humankind’s true home, from  which all of us – without exception – emerge at the beginning of each  new lifetime and return to as soon it has reached is end.

Angels  are a great force and a power that can present itself to humankind in  many different forms, so that we can recognise their presence and  connect with them. Great streams of Christ light radiate from their  heads and shoulders that creates the impression that they have wings,  but in truth it is light. They have no need for physical bodies to get  around in their world, like ours on the earthly plane. The power of  thought takes them to wherever they may wish to appear anywhere in the  whole of Creation. This is how everybody in the spirit world moves and  so will you and I do when we have once more returned to it.  

The  spirit realm is not ‘out there’ somewhere, as many believe to this day.  It is the inner level of our material world where all life is one and  there is no separation between anything. The Angels are as much part of  us as we are of them and that makes it easy for them to keep track of  which the degree every individual spirit/soul’s spiritual maturity has  reached. The same is true for the whole of humankind and our world. At  any given time, the Angels responsible for the development of both  decide how much more of the Divine eternal wisdom and truth should be  revealed, in what form and at what time it should be presented in which  part of our world.

Whenever it is desirable that we should become  aware of their presence, the Angels may take on a human form. They have  no need for wings like our feathered friends, the birds, and every one  of us will eventually be able to get around like the Angels. The speed  of thought being faster than that of light, by thinking ourselves in  some distant place we are instantly there, even though so far that’s  only possible in thought. But as soon as we have become sufficiently  evolved, there will be nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary  exchanges. There will be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy  spacecrafts, the way space travel can at present only be carried out  even for comparatively short distances. If in times to come we want to  go and visit some of our cousins in the great family of life on far  distant planets, all we shall need to do is think of them and their  place and our thoughts will take us there. Naturally, that cannot come  about for as long as our spirit/souls are trapped in earthly life’s  illusions of time and space.

Quite literally, Angels are  everywhere. When climbing a mountain we may somehow sense their  presence. How about paying our respect to the Angels of the mountain by  thanking them? The same happens with the Angels of the Water element. If  we feel drawn to water and love the crashing and pounding of the sea or  at other times the gentle splashing of the waves, the roaring sound of  great rivers and the tumbling of waterfalls, we are responding to the  water element’s Angels. If we are a Sun worshipper, enjoy gazing into  the flames of candles and/or hearth fires, we are tuning into the  energies of the Fire element’s Angels. If we love the sound of the wind  whispering in leaves and howling in a storm, we are in tune with the air  element’s Angels.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one  of the Fire signs of Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel  an affinity with the Angels of the Fire element. If they are in one of  the Air signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air  element. If these planets are in one of the Water signs of Cancer,  Scorpio or Pisces, you have a strong connection with the Water element.  And if they are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn,  you are likely to prefer earthly possessions and money to everything  else.

But what about the etheric element? That’s the realm of  spirit, God’s spirit as much as Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our  own. The etheric element is in charge of all others and together they  are constantly toiling to transform Mother Earth’s  physical  manifestation into an ever more spiritual one. The elements are an  orchestra of life that’s directed by the love, wisdom and power of the  Great Father/Mother of all life.

Where do the Angels live? Sorry  to disappoint you, but they do not live in Heaven for the simple reason  that such a place never existed anywhere. Being spirit, their home is  the spirit realm and that is also humankind’s true home. It is a world  in which love and light, honesty and truth rule supreme and the material  manifestation of Mother Earth is in the process of evolving into that  kind of a place. Heaven and hell never were places that anyone went to.  They are states of consciousness that we ourselves create, through our  behaviour towards each other and our planet. The spirit realm is not ‘up  there’ somewhere, it is around us and with us. Although for a long time  we are unaware of it, we are part of it and it is part of us. Our world  is its outermost manifestation.

It is wrong to speak of Angels  as he or she. They are part of God, just like we are. Therefore, they  are androgynous and whole, like God and also every human being on the  inner level of their being. To appear to us, so we can recognise them,  they sometimes do so as women or men. But the masculine and feminine  aspects of their nature are one and there is no separation between them.  At all times they lovingly respond to each other’s requirements and  work together in sweet harmony for the whole of Creation, including us  and our world. In God the two parts are never in discord and at  loggerheads with each other, the way the human ones are during the early  stages of our earthly education. It’s up to the earthly self of each  one of us to united all aspects of our nature and get them to work as  one.

Each time another human spirit/soul comes forth from the  heartmind of God, a Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angel never  leaves us. Steadfastly, it accompanies us and whenever the need for it  arises, it holds our hand. It does this throughout every one of our  earthly lifetimes and also the resting periods in the spirit realm.  Every step of our evolutionary journey, it is guiding and protecting us.  Simultaneous with our evolutionary progress, the Angel’s own  development takes place. The same as all other spirit friends and  helpers, it does not unnecessarily interfering with anything we are  doing and the decisions we make. Nonetheless, it accompanies us through  all our experiences, especially the deepest, darkest and most traumatic  ones. Yet, only when one of us asks for help from the higher levels of  life, do our spirit friends intervene and, when necessary, rescue us in  some way.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, that’s why  all of us are constantly in search of consciousness expanding adventures  that help us to grow in wisdom and understanding. This is the only way  we can evolve into an ever more beautiful and perfect manifestation of  life. Perfection in this sense means wholeness, i.e. the conscious  awareness of every aspect of our being and integrating all of them.

To  enable the Angels to attend to their duties towards the Highest Forces  of life for Mother Earth’s evolutionary progress as well as humankind’s,  they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The better we  co-operate with them, the more speedily and smoothly the transformation  of our world from a purely material place into a spiritual one will come  about. Together let’s give thanks and praise to the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, for creating us and our world, and to the  Angelic hierarchy for taking such good care of us. They are the one who  are providing everything that all those who are taking part in earthly  life require for their existence, down to every crumb of the food we eat  and every drop of water we drink.

Updated November 2020
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Relationships’

From ‘From Darkness Into Light’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Angels*







I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I believe in Angels. 
They help me to recognise the good behind everything:
That sad and traumatic experiences are
The redemption of Karma and someone is 
Learning something and slowly growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
That everything that’s ugly and evil in our world,
Including people who behave this way,
Are still in the lower evolutionary 
Phase of their development, but that they too
Slowly but surely are constantly evolving 
Into something more beautiful. 
Knowing such things safeguards
My equilibrium and the joy of being 
One of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Abba
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I Believe In Angels’
 

​The Angels and Masters on the highest  level of life are in charge of God’s great plan of life. They are its  executors and responsible for the evolutionary progress of every  lifeform in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. Most of  us who are presently here have lived through many lifetimes and many  ages. In the course of these long journeys through matter we have met,  lived with and enjoyed the friendship of a great many human beings. In  the spirit world, our true home, they are now accompanying and  supporting us as our friends and helpers. Every one of us on the earthly  plane of life has a number of these friendly companions around them.  Some of them are known to us and others are not, but that makes no  difference. All of them are our siblings in the great family of  humankind, who are functioning on the same wavelength as ours. They are  wishing us well and are eager to assist us as much as our spiritual  bankbook and karmic debts allow.

The more our spiritual development unfolds, the easier it becomes to  communicate with our unseen friends. They can be a source of comfort for  anyone who feels lost and lonely in earthly life and also for those who  feel trapped in families where no-one shares their interests. If we are  in such a position, we need to bear in mind that we ourselves chose  this pathway for the purpose of teaching us the lessons we most urgently  needed. Even though we may not yet have discovered what they are, it’s  good to know that in the spirit world there is a true family for us  whose spirits and souls are in harmony with us and our life’s purpose  and convictions. At all times they are doing their best to encourage us  to bring forth the best that’s within us and humbly seek to serve the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life. This is not only benefits  our own spiritual development but also that of our world.I believe that the Angels have always  been with us and that, wherever we may still have to go, this will  forever continue. They are they eye that never sleeps and who at all  times has been and is observing very closely everything that happens in  our world. In the course of all earthly adventures they accompany each  and every one of us. Yet, only when there is some real need for it, do  they ever step in to protect us. 

And that’s the case with the pandemic 2020 because God and the Angels do  not want us and our world to suffer unnecessarily. The most reliable  guru in the whole of Creation, my inner guidance – the wise one or  living God within – tells me that the end of this nightmare is drawing  closer with each passing day. So let’s join hearts and hands and in our  meditations, prayers and times of quiet reflection ask them to show us  intuitively how we can contribute to moving us and our world forwards  and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral. This is how every one of  us is meant to do their share of bringing about the greatest healing  miracle that has ever been experienced on the earthly plane.’

Updated 25th November 2020 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’_* 

* * *

*_​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Overcoming Fear
*_
_*




*_
​‘At  any moment I have the opportunity of choosing love or fear. In moments  of fear, I remember the Sun: it is always shining, even though clouds  may obscure it for a while. Like the Sun, the One Infinite Power is  eternally shining its light upon me, even though clouds of negative  thinking may temporarily obscure it. I choose to remember the Light. I  feel secure in the Light. And when the fears come, I choose to see them  as passing clouds in the sky, and I let them go on their way. I am not  my fears. It is safe for me to live without guarding and defending  myself all the time. I know that what we do in our hearts is very  important, so I begin every day in a silent connection with my heart.  When I feel afraid, I open my heart and let the love dissolve the fear. I  am safe.
Louise L. Hay ‘Meditations to Heal Your Life’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Courage To Live
*
​ _*





*_
​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
There are so many in our world
Who have lost faith that there is
A higher power who loves and protects them. 
Help them to trust again.

With the flame of Your Heavenly fire
Touch the hearts in which hope has died. 
Rekindle their faith and show them
That each and every one of us is 
Your beloved child of the Earth,
That the Angels are with everybody
And taking good care of them. 

They are showing the way,
For every individual and our world.
Together with You and the Angels all of us 
Have always been marching forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
Even though it frequently looks as if we were not.

Help all of us not to give in to the trickery and lies
Of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers,
A comparatively small minority of greedy and 
Already immensely rich opportunists, 
Who are trying to line their luxurious nests with 
Ever more of our world’s precious resources. 

May all human beings become aware of 
Their own true nature and Yours,
And that a high and holy destiny is in store 
For every one and the whole of humankind. 
May Your wisdom and truth provide us with
The courage and strength we need 
To resist the temptation of allowing 
Ourselves to be lead by the noses
And like sheep to the slaughter of being
Vaccinated with serums whose protection
At best is doubtful and at worst brings death.

Help everybody to find out that love and thought 
Are the most powerful forces in the whole of Creation
And that our human thoughts,
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Can create anything, therefore also good or ill health,
And that it’s up to each individual to choose
What they prefer.

Updated November 2020
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our Pathway Through Life
*
​ 





​ ‘What  we do as we move forward through   our life can be compared to us laying  down paving, as we absorb and   apply various principles and shed our  negative aspects and attitudes to   replace them with new and positive  ones. The path itself is, within   general parameters, already set down  before us but in setting the   paving tiles in place by our efforts we are  slowly, one by one,   consolidating our path and giving it a definition.  It may well be that   at times we falter or take a step backwards, but the  tiles remain in   place and give us a firm footing when we tread there  again. We never   destroy what we have created in this way, even if we  slide back a long   way and return to it, tired and bruised but a lot  wiser.’
 
From ‘The Milk Is White’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sometimes
*
​ 




​ Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse and in
Some years tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and everything goes well.

Sometimes nations step back from war,
Elect honest people and decide on policies
That do not make the rich richer and the poor poorer.
And in some lifetimes the higher purpose of 
Our earthly existence is fulfilled.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss
And we proceed as we are meant to do.
Sometimes the Sun melts fields of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
I hope and pray that this is happening 
Not only for you but for our whole world.
This is particularly true for its present sad state.
So let’s be of good heart and trust that 
The truth about the driving force behind
The pandemic is emerging more
Forcefully from day to day.

The darkest hour is always just before the dawn
And my inner guidance tells me that,
With the help of God and the Angels, 
As well as yours and mine, 
The pandemic 2020 will soon 
Have reached it’s natural happy ending.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius 
Updated December 2020

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Light At The End Of The Tunnel*

_*



*_

There’s light at the end of each tunnel
And calm at the end of every storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey
And a place that’s welcoming and warm.

There’s a Star on top of the spiritual mountain,
We can touch when its last crag has been scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
Even though they may think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind every black cloud there’s blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow and sadness
The pandemic has brought to our world. 
But it’s natural happy ending will come about,
When it has run its course. 

It can only happen in God’s time, 
When the energies are right,
And my inner guidance tells me that 
This will be quite soon! 

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius
Updated December 2020 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Something To Cheer You Up’
 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 6th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
1)    ‘August 23, 2017 - Vaccine Disasters Governments Want You To Forget.’

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/news/vaccine-disasters-governments-want-forget/

2)    ‘Dominic Cummings: New evidence on lockdown trip to be examined by Durham Police.’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/dominic-cummings-evidence-lockdown-trip-102443572.html

3)    ‘Boris Johnson losing grip on ‘red wall’ seats, poll shows.’

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/boris-johnson-red-wall-poll-b1765961.html

4)    ‘Burning Questions About The New COVID Vaccine.’

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/5...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter

5)    ‘Alert COVID-19: RNA-Type Vaccines Which Modify the Human Genome. Crackdown on Free Speech.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/alert...ed-covid-repression-already-under-way/5731296

6)    ‘“Stay of Action” Filed Against FDA to STOP Approval of COVID Vaccine for Using Faulty PCR Tests in Trials.’

https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/s...vaccine-for-using-faulty-pcr-tests-in-trials/

7)    ‘Dr. James Lyons-Weiler at PA Medical Freedom Press Conference 10/20/20.’ PA Medical Freedom Press Conference 10/20/20  - opposing Covid vaccine mandates and medical care discrimination. 

Research scientist James Lyons-Weiler, PhD, is President and CEO of The Institute for Pure and Applied Knowledge , Founder of IPAK-EDU.org, and the author of “Cures vs. Profits“, “Environmental and Genetic Causes of Autism“, and  “Ebola:An Evolving Story” Dr. Lyons-Weiler has been conducting biomedical research for over 20 years and has 58 peer-reviewed publications. After earning a PhD in Ecology, Evolution & Conservation in Biology, he won an AP Sloan Postdoctoral Fellowship in Computational Molecular Biology at Pennsylvania State University. Prior to founding IPAK and IPAK-EDU, he was a full faculty member at the University of Pittsburgh Cancer Institute, faculty in the Department of Pathology in the School and Medicine at the University of Pittsburgh, and Senior Research Scientist/Scientific Director of the University of Pittsburgh's Bioinformatics Analysis Core in support of translational research, systems biology, sequence analysis, and the creation of novel algorithmic solutions for the analysis of complex and challenging data.

The following is a transcript of Dr Lyons-Weiler’s talk: ‘What are we doing to our children, exposing them to these cleaners that might shut down their reproduction, that might harm their immune systems, that might cause their children for two generations to be less reproductively capable for two generations to have neural tube defects. Look up and think about what we're doing our society is messed up, because we don't think about the consequences of our actions and we base our for-profit medical system on the externalization of costs on people like these families. They bear the cost. You all bear the cost. 

‘Let's bring liability back to the vaccine program in the United States. The last thing I want to say is that the national vaccine injury compensation program itself, in my view, is corrupt. I was an expert in that program and I quit it after a special master attempted to bribe me to change my testimony for payment. You put that on the record. On top of it, the probability of anybody getting uh you, you have no chance in the national vaccine injury compensation program because age, you heard earlier hhs determines which vaccine injuries are real. Hhs is the defendant. In the case, hhs writes its own ticket to what you can charge it with. It’s like me robbing a bank and saying you can't charge me for what I took. 

‘I am writing the rules in my own courtroom and that system is so backwards, it's unbelievable! So please do your own research, look up  quotes, look up quacks, look up Coronavirus and I want to thank your  representative, Matt Kafford, today.’

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoeCB0MudgA&feature=youtu.be

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fruit Grown On The Tree Of Life
*_
_*




*_
​•     When one door of happiness closes, another one is usually ready to  open. But if we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in  danger of being unable to notice the one that is waiting to open for us.

•     The love and wisdom of the Great Mother knows when to give and  withhold. Through withholding something the Universal life forces are  teaching humankind the value of things. The most painful lessons are the  best learnt. One never forgets them.

•    The best friends are  those with whom one can sit without saying a word and then walking away  with a feeling of having had the best conversation ever.

•     Always try to put yourself in another’s shoes. If it feels that  something could hurt you, it is likely to do the same to the other  person.

•    Every day do something good for someone, even if  it’s just leaving them alone, allowing them to be and learn from their  own mistakes.

•    A smile costs nothing and yet it has the power  of lightening up the darkest and do something that makes their hearts  and souls smile again.

•    We are in this life for learning how  to love God’s way and that means loving wisely. So let’s accept that  giving someone all our love does not ensure that they will love us.  Divine love loves for its own sake and without expecting anything in  return. Why not just love people and wait to see whether our love can  light the candle of love in their hearts? If not, be content that they  have been teaching you how to love and helped you to grow in wisdom and  understanding. After all, that’s the wise higher purpose of attending  the earthly school of life.

•    Appreciate and value those who touched your life during the times you took part in its most difficult lessons.

•     Don’t go for looks because they can deceive and with the passing of  time fade away. And do not chase after material wealth, as that can  disappear even quicker. Seek and enjoy the company of those who have  inner beauty and spiritual wealth they are willing to share with you.  Pay attention to your inner guidance whether their truth could also  become yours. Such gifts are priceless because they are the only ones we  are allowed to take with us into Eternity. No-one will ever try to take  them from us. That’s why spiritual wealth is the only thing that’s  really worth acquiring on the earthly plane. The more of it we  accumulate, the closer we come to no longer requiring further lifetimes  in the earthly school of life.

•    Hope for enough happiness to  make you sweet; trials to make you strong; sorrows to remind you that  they are good and right because you are a human being on an evolutionary  pathway of life. Trust that you are going to find true and lasting  happiness when you go home to the spirit realm at the end of your  present lifetime. This will provide you with sufficient strength to cope  with the tests and trials that still need to come your way on this  plane.

•    When we entered into our present lifetime, we were  crying while everyone around us was smiling. Yet, when we leave our  physical body behind, we are the smiling ones because we are returning  to humankind’s true eternal home. If those around us at that time knew  what’s really happening to us, they too would be smiling and be happy  for us. Instead of weeping, they would be looking forward to the moment  when they will be joining us in the greater beauty and freedom of our  other world.

•    And wherever we may find ourselves on either  side of the veil that separates our two worlds from each other, let’s  enjoy the gift of the life we have been given and make the most of  everything it is bringing us.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

The China lockdown, Sun Tzu and the Art of War





*_
​This  truly inspired article was written by the Canadian Journalist Jon  Rappaport. It reached me on the 7th December 2020. The first response of  my inner guidance, the wise one or living God within me, was a loud and  clear ‘this is the TRUTH!’ That’s who is telling me to share this  article with you in full and I hope you will take the time to do justice  to it.

Jon wrote: This is something I wrote months ago on the  grand China deception. First let me provide you with some context: If  there really were a dangerous virus on the loose in China, NOTHING could  have stopped it. We would be seeing huge numbers of deaths in China to  this day. Instead, the country has long been back to work, the economy  is wide open, and the Chinese regime is looking, with great  satisfaction, at Western nations, where its lockdown model has been laid  on, wreaking havoc. This is called a clue.

As I’ve explained in  detail, in other articles, at the time when US and European agencies  were first constructing their PCR tests to detect the virus, they were  unable to obtain an actual virus. The obvious source would have been  China, but China was unable to supply it. The reason? China wasn’t  selling a real pandemic to the world. They were selling a fake, in the  form of A STORY ABOUT A VIRUS. They had no actual specimens. And that’s  another clue a mile high.

All right, here is the long article I  wrote months ago. I would, perhaps, change a few items, in view of  developments since that time, but aside from minor edits, I’ve left the  piece as-is. It indicates how, with collaboration from major actors like  Bill Gates, the CDC, the World Health Organization, and the World  Economic Forum, the Chinese regime could have pulled off one of the  greatest cons in history. Who actually initiated the plot, and who  followed suit. These issues could be debated, but the basic pattern  remains the same.

From April 2020: COVID: THE CHINESE REGIME, SUN  TZU AND THE ART OF WAR: In retrospect, it’s obvious that Bill Gates,  the World Economic Forum, the UN, and other elite Globalists NEEDED a  new pretext for their tyrannical operation, and. . . they needed to  know, YEARS BEFOREHAND, that this pretext would come into play. And that  pretext was: THE CHINESE GOVERNMENT LOCKDOWN of its own citizens, 50  million of them in three cities, rapidly expanding to 100 million.

Without  the Chinese mass lockdown, COVID would have unfolded as Swine Flu and  SARS and Zika had unfolded. Small disturbances in a calm lake.

I  explore the Chinese regime as the major instigator pretending to fumble,  bumble, and fawn before the World Health Organization and the CDC.  Acceding, as it were, to those ‘superior’ virus hunters, asking them to  help figure out what was going on in Wuhan – knowing the WHO/CDC  researchers would claim to find a new deadly virus – because they always  do. The Chinese regime would then sit back, lock down millions of their  own people, knowing the events of the fake pandemic would automatically  play out, with the West following suit and locking down their own  populations and causing economic havoc and destruction, subverting all  basic human values.

This could have been what the Chinese regime,  in fact, did. Yes. But behind that front, it’s clear that a higher  level of cooperative planning was alive. The Chinese lockdown was in the  cards all along. In the cards for the West, for the whole world. The  plan was years in the making. Most people simply do not believe  intelligence operations can involve that degree of subtlety. This is a  failure which unfortunately opens the door to takeover.

My  longer-term readers know my findings on the pandemic: an unproven claim  of having discovered a new virus; diagnostic tests which are worthless,  but open the door to the phony escalation of case numbers; the gathering  and corralling of people who have DIFFERENT traditional diseases (and  perhaps a few new non-viral conditions) under the meaningless umbrella  term, ‘COVID-19’; the plan to introduce a toxic vaccine as the  ‘solution.’

I fully realize there are several possible roles the  Chinese regime could be playing in this global crisis. And by crisis, I  mean lockdowns and economic devastation. I’m laying out one possible  role here. To begin: The Chinese regime’s model of absolute control over  its population is fully in line with Rockefeller-type Globalists’ model  of control for all of Earth. But the Beijing regime prefers to extend  its own formidable Empire. It will cooperate with Globalist elites on  certain operations, but only because the benefits accrue to China.

In  the case of this pandemic illusion, the Chinese government would be  pleased to contribute to nations locking down populations and closing  out economic activity. Why? Because the result would be significant  weakening of those nations – whom the Chinese regime views as opponents  or potential satellites. Weakening nations is also the ambition of  Globalist elites, to be sure. Flailing countries are easier to take  over. Easier to convert to a New Technocracy. A Brave New World. But the  Chinese leadership is not a basic Rockefeller partner. The China bosses  are for China.

If, in the process of playing along with  Globalists in this pandemic forgery, the Chinese nation absorbs economic  losses, the regime is more than willing to write them off as necessary  sacrifices. Temporary. ‘We bounce back quickly. Other nations are not so  fortunate. They don’t have our level of power over their citizenry.  They don’t have 1.4 billion people under a moment to moment gun.’

The  next Chinese-regime idea: ‘Suppose we could launch the illusion of a  pandemic. That would serve us well. In terms of our goals, it would be a  success: economic destruction visited on our enemies. As a bonus, we  buy bereft governments, more foreign companies, and more foreign land at  bargain basement prices.’

The next idea: ‘We could lay out a  ‘tempting meal’ for the obsessed virus hunters at the World Health  Organization and the CDC. Help them go where they already want to go. .  .’ Bearing that in mind, let’s travel back to the beginning, where it  all started: Wuhan.

To the virus hounds from the CDC and WHO, the  Chinese government COULD HAVE said: ‘Yes, we have a little outbreak in  Wuhan. Nothing serious, nothing unusual. We have people coming to  hospital with flu and pneumonia. About 300,000 people die of pneumonia  every year in China, for all sorts of reasons. In Wuhan, the elderly  have a major health problem owing to the air quality---pneumonia. We’ve  been working very hard to fix that. At one point, we were going to build  an incinerator for burning waste in Wuhan, but we discovered the  technology would have created more pollution, so we abandoned the idea.  We want to come up with a better facility, and we will. We’re sensitive  to the needs of our people…’ Yes, the Chinese regime could have said  that, but they didn’t.

Consider an alternative scenario: The  Chinese regime DECIDED to tell the Globalist Rockefeller-type CDC/WHO  virus hounds exactly what they wanted to hear: ‘PERHAPS a new virus is  on the loose. Please help us figure out what’s going on. We bow before  your superior skill…what?...you’ve found a dangerous new virus? My  goodness, thank you for discovering it so quickly!’ And THEN, and that  was the key, the regime suddenly locked down three huge cities and  quarantined 50 million people overnight. BANG.

THAT was the event  that started the global ball rolling. No quarantine of such size had  ever been tried before. (In short order, the Hong Kong protests went  away, the mainland protests against air pollution in major Chinese  cities went away.)

The Globalist CDC and WHO drooled with joy,  pushed a few buttons, and their whole epidemic PR apparatus swung into  action: ‘THIS ONE IS BIG. LOOK AT WHAT THE CHINESE JUST DID. THEY LOCKED  DOWN 50 MILLION PEOPLE. SO IT’S ON. WE CAN DO IT, TOO. IN MANY  NATIONS.’

Since then, the Chinese economy has taken a hit. The  country has been blamed, in some quarters, for spreading a deadly virus  all over the globe. To which, of course, the Chinese regime replies:  ‘What? We Chinese have been weakened greatly by the epidemic ourselves!’  Fast forward a few months. Who’s taking a hit now? The US, Italy, and  many other countries. The US has shut down anything that moves. The US  stock market and trading markets all over the world are tanking. Around  the world, hundreds of millions of people have been thrown out of work,  and untold numbers of small business owners have been driven into  bankruptcy. Magic.

By ‘humbly acceding’ to the authority and  desire of the CDC and WHO – who always say they’ve found ‘a new deadly  virus’ – the Chinese government has helped engineer, in the freest and  craziest and most powerful nation in the world, the USA, a massive  lockdown similar to the one now ending in China. Who does all this  remind you of? It reminds me of the ancient Chinese general and  philosopher, Sun Tzu (6th century BC), who wrote the erudite and wildly  popular treatise, The Art of War.

Here is a sprinkling of Sun Tzu observations and advices. Read carefully:

‘All  warfare is based on deception. Hence, when we are able to attack, we  must seem unable; when using our forces, we must appear inactive…’

‘If  your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him. Pretend to be  weak, that he may grow arrogant. If he is taking his ease, give him no  rest. If his forces are united, separate them. Attack him where he is  unprepared, appear where you are not expected.’

‘Hold out baits to entice the enemy. Feign disorder, and crush him.’

‘Pretend inferiority and encourage his arrogance.’

‘If your opponent is of choleric temperament, seek to irritate him.’

‘To subdue the enemy without fighting is the acme of skill.’

‘Move swiftly where the enemy does not expect you.’

‘Speed  is the essence of war. Take advantage of the enemy's unpreparedness;  travel by unexpected routes and strike him where he has taken no  precautions.’

Getting the picture? Any bells ringing?

The  Chinese regime: ‘Yes, Dr. CDC and Dr. WHO, it does appear, as you say,  that here in China we have a new virus. You’re the experts. [Thought  bubble: ‘You’re always willing to fake the discovery of new viruses.’]  We bow to your wisdom. Certainly, we have to contain the virus. If we’ve  somehow made a misstep here, we apologize. You’re the leaders in this  field. Do what you think best. If alerts to national governments are in  order, issue them. We’ll help. Do you think the spread will escalate?’

Meanwhile,  in typical fashion, CDC and WHO haven’t done, and will never do, the  necessary procedures for proving they’ve actually found a new virus (as  I’ve described in other articles). The Chinese government watches the  epidemic propaganda start to lift off---and suddenly, as I just  mentioned, locks down 50 million people for no rational medical  reason---thus giving the Globalist CDC and WHO the shocking precedent  for a super-con job, a super-story, a super-scenario, a fairy tale about  a pandemic, an excuse to enact their own lock downs, across the whole  planet.

Soon, one leader, who happens to be engaged in a trade  battle with China, by the name of Trump, is boxed in. Usually arrogant,  of choleric temperament, as Sun Tzu characterizes certain leaders, Trump  must now dial back his attitude and go along. He believes he can’t buck  the medical authorities. He believes he can’t do his usual THIS IS ALL  FAKE NEWS punch to the gut. He can’t turn the stock market around by  citing economic victories. He can’t talk about winning a trade war  against the Chinese government. He’s stifled. Deflated, he has to go on  TV, and read from script the measures he’s taking to ‘stop the spread of  the virus.’ With that he signs away more trillions of dollars the  government doesn’t have.

Of course, many people refuse to believe  there is a thing called subtlety in strategy, in covert warfare. ‘The  Chinese government couldn’t be so clever.’ Really? How about a regime  which has a few thousand years of tradition behind it, based on the arts  of covert operations? The current smash-and-grab Chinese dictatorship  shows one face, but it is not their only face. The Chinese dictatorship  gave the CDC and WHO what they fervently wanted: a reason to launch,  laid out like a dinner on the table. ‘Enjoy your meal.’

There was  a little something extra in the food. Not a virus. Instead, Sun Tzu  spices. Imagine a small group of Chinese-government elite professionals  looking at reports: ‘With this fake pandemic operation, we will have  MANY enemies we want to subdue. For a moment, let’s look at just one.  Trump. We can’t let him reject the lockdowns. If he does, other nations  might reject them, too. He believes he’s winning a trade war against us.  He is effective along certain domestic fronts. He knows how to rally  his supporters. He has great energy. He can inspire enthusiasm from his  troops.

‘He promotes a brand of nationalism, which strikes a deep  note with many Americans, and which could be dangerous to us. His  critics and opponents are, on the whole, ineffective. They’re annoying  amateurs. Trump’s self-confidence, arrogance, his tendency to become  irritated and lash out…this is what we have to focus on. These are  strengths which can also be weaknesses. He will fail to see attacks  coming from unexpected sources and directions. He thinks he sees the  whole map of threats to his presidency. In this regard, he has limited  perspective. He views his potential enemies as blunt aggressors, because  he himself is blunt. He sees warfare as open clash, as direct leverage.  There is where we have our opportunity. We need a subtle operation  that, at first, looks like a peripheral problem or crisis. But when the  visor closes quickly, it will be too late. Not only Trump, but the whole  of America will be caught in the squeeze play. Of course, in the  process, we’ll inflict economic damage on ourselves. ‘We’re victims,  too,’ we’ll say. That will be our cover story.’

‘Oh,’ people  reply again, ‘that’s impossible. The Chinese regime couldn’t be that  devious. I mean, that plan has too many steps in it. Where’s the  firepower? Where are the laser weapons flashing in space, you know, like  we see in movies? Without that, there is no war.’ Well, when people  insist the game has to look like tic-tac-toe with missiles, but the  opponent is really playing chess or Go, Iron Man doesn’t come out on  top.

2019. Chinese leadership: ‘Let’s enable our Globalist  ‘friends’ to create a false pandemic and bury nations. We’ll only need  to make a few moves on the board, and then they’ll do the rest. I  suggest we call the operation the Sun Tzu Virus.’

Of course, the  Chinese regime permits itself the right to exert an occasional PUSH and  TWIST. To create torque and help events unfold. In that regard, a few  key questions: What country has a huge and lopsided financial  arrangement with the Chinese regime? What country has seen the Chinese  pour gigantic amounts of money into its government coffers, and buy up  its companies? What country is laboring under the undue influence of  China? What country’s government might, therefore, take an enormous and  dire action under more or less direct orders from Beijing? What  country’s head of government SUDDENLY, without warning all its  governors, locked down half the nation overnight? What country therefore  created a new beachhead for lockdowns? If you’re looking for one  country that answers EVERY question, its name is Italy. Once the center  of the greatest renaissance since ancient Athens. Now masked and  quarantined. And the new beachhead is Europe and the West.

One  reason I’ve written this article? Given the existence of certain  structures in this world, I’m imparting how easy it is to lock down a  few billion people inside a reality egg. FREEDOM involves cracking and  climbing out of the egg.

CODA, June 27, 2020. Over the past few  months, we’ve witnessed Western imitations of China, in the form of  behavior control. Attitude control. Among these imitations:

The shuttering of houses of worship.

People  in the West are told to load outrageous contact tracing apps on their  cell phones, and cooperate with spying against themselves.

The  infamous Chinese social credit score system (behavior control) is  mirrored by the tyrannical notion of ‘immunity certificates,’ which, if  approved, would need to be presented by US citizens in order to travel,  enter office buildings, schools, etc.

The forced premature deaths  of the elderly, under the cover of ‘demise by COVID,’ is a straight-out  exercise in population control, a device the Chinese government has  deployed on its own population.

These are not accidents.

They are purposeful Chinese-type transformations.

At  the root of it is the plan to raise up armies of Western citizens who  are more than glad to sacrifice what is left of their own minds to a  ‘Higher Altruistic Ideal,’ also known as socialism.

Thomas Paine,  December, 1776: ‘THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer  soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the  service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the  love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like hell, is not easily  conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the  conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we  esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its  value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it  would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not  be highly rated.’

Governments in Beijing and Washington and  London might laugh in the face of these words. But they are uneasy.  Because they know there is a power in the human soul they cannot  understand.

End of the China/Sun Tzu article. December, 2020: So  now, in the US and Europe and other places, we’re now into our second  and third waves of lockdowns. The strategy of economic and associated  human destruction has expanded. What began in China as A STORY ABOUT A  VIRUS, has taken on a life of its own. Or so it appears. In reality, the  wall-to-wall messaging of that story is the continuing driver of the  life of this fraud. The messaging and the threat and use of force on the  part of governments. But a rebellion is against Police States is  rising.

The political actors who are making demands and issuing  edicts are easy to spot. They keep claiming they are ‘following the  science.’ I’ve spent the last nine months taking that science apart,  piece by piece. There is no science. There are blind fools with academic  credentials, and active criminals with those credentials. And there is  China, where it all started. Where the regime has a passionate hatred of  freedom. It now stands as the number one genocidal outlaw government on  Earth.

Mark Twain said: ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Power Outside The Matrix’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
 
* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Terry D

The above is utter bullshit which has been proven false time and time again.


----------



## -xXx-

Terry D said:


> The above is utter bullshit which has been proven false time and time again.



...you rang?
*thinks for a *whole* day*


----------



## Aquarius

_*Memo From God
*_
​ _*




*_​ I am your God, the Great Father/Mother  of all life and our only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ  Spirit and Light. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and the time  has come when all of you need to become aware that you are never alone.  Each one of you has many friends in the spirit realm – humankind’s true  home, from which every one of you – without exception – emerges at the  beginning of each new lifetime and returns to when you have reached it’s  end. This is where your spirit/soul rests for a while and recovers from  the stresses and strains of its earthly existence. Until the time has  come to reapply for another one, you enjoy the greater freedom of My  world. There is no other place where any one of you can go to. 

During the times spent on the earthly plane, your spirit friends are  always happy to help you deal with any kind of problem that’s coming  your way and that’s especially valuable at present. The main law of life  is love and that your spirit guides do love you. That’s why they would  not dream of doing the work this entails on your behalf. If they did,  your consciousness could not grow in wisdom and understanding of  yourself and the world around you. In that case it could not expand, the  way it is meant to do and that would make it impossible for you to move  forwards and upwards on your personal evolutionary spiral as well as  that of the whole of humankind and your world. 

Your spirit friends helping you is an essential aspect of their own  evolutionary progress. Everybody can be assisted by them. But alas,  without asking no help can come to anyone from our world. But as soon as  you request it, they start communicating with you through the special  gift every human being has been endowed with and that’s their inner  guidance or teacher. This is the wise one or living God within, the only  truly reliable guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the answers to  any questions you may ever care to ask and shows you the right way of  reacting to whatever may come your way, at any given moment. Refuse to  believe that anyone can save and redeem you. You alone can do this and  each has to save and redeem themselves. You are personally responsible  for every one of their thoughts, words and actions – and ultimately also  for the state of your world. All of you, in many different ways have  brought it about. This is because you are sparks of the Universal  Christ’s sacred fire and co-creators with Me. Through this every one of  you is constantly in the process of bringing something into being. 

You are never alone and there is no need to be afraid of anything. The  spirit world is the eye that never sleeps. The Angels and Masters of the  Christ Circle, also known as My throne, and their many groups of  assistants are constantly observing everything that happens on the  earthly plane. We are the eye that never sleeps and who has always been  looking after you with the greatest of care and love. You are safe and  so is your whole world, now and forever. The pandemic 2019/2020 will  soon be coming to its natural happy ending and that in quite a  surprising way, for My ways are mysterious as well as loving and caring.  The truth about it’s background is bubbling ever more forcefully to the  surface of your world’s consciousness. Through the present  circumstances, the Christ spirit in all of you is constantly increasing  in strength and with it every spirit/soul’s inborn love of honesty and  truth. 

The inner guidance of every one of you communicates with its outer  earthly personality, through the feeling world. If it’s reactions tell  you that something is right, you can rely on it that for you it is –  even though it may not yet be for anybody else. Do not believe the tale  that God is in Heaven and you, lost and lonely, on the earthly plane. I  am everywhere and everything is part of Me and, whether someone is as  yet aware of it or not, so is every human being. Nothing could ever  separate any one of you from Me. It was a false belief that, for a wise  higher reason, created an obstacle to stop you from connecting directly  with Me and My realm too early. But now the time has come for doing so!

Love and thought are the greatest powers in the whole of Creation. They  can create miracles where no hope seemed to exist. They can make crooked  lines straight and heal any kind of condition, including the present  state of your world. Your total and unconditional love for Me, and Mine  for you, has the power of dissolving layer upon layer of the blockage  that we created in the course of many lifetimes through the false belief  that you are separate from Me. You are not! No-one will ever be able to  separate us from each other. You and your world will forever be safe  and there is nothing to fear. We will always be able to show how to  proceed to those whose earthly minds are tuned into our frequencies.  Every human mind, at least potentially, is a receiver/transmitter  station for the ideas that are constantly waiting to flow from our realm  into your world. 

If your inner guidance says that what you are reading here is true and  you decide to share this with your friends, I thank you for it. You  could be touching their lives in many wonderful ways that you might  never be aware of, for I work in mysterious and beautiful ways. I bless  you all, My beloved children of the Earth. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated December 2020 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
​ 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Of Sublime And Essential Things
*_
​ _*




*_
​ I believe that in the course of many  earthly lifetimes, every human being is destined to evolve into a healer  and distributor of light in the form of spiritual wisdom and truth.  This is the road that eventually takes every one of us up the spiritual  mountain of becoming a Christed one in our own right. It is the God or  Christ aspect of everybody’s nature whose strength increases through  sharing the spiritual wisdom and understanding we gain along the road of  each lifetime we spend in the earthly school of life. There are two  streams of consciousness in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our  world. And every good, loving and forgiving thought, especially those  for the troublemakers and scaremongers in our midst, feeds into our  world’s light stream of consciousness.

This increases its strength and its ability to absorb ever more of the  darkness of ignorance that’s the cause of all humankind’s problems. All  good and positive thoughts feed into this stream and it becomes more  powerful. When at last we are learning to work hand in hand with God and  the Angels, together with them, the stream’s light can be directed into  our world’s darkest corners. With their help, any kind of harmful and  dangerous influence can be uplifted and transmuted into a beneficial one  for the blessing and healing of all manifestations of life that shares  Mother Earth with us and from there into everything that is in need of  it, anywhere in the whole of Creation. 

The following is the essence of advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo,  when it comes to sharing our knowledge: ‘About sublime and essential  things do not talk to just anybody. Try to find the level of those you  converse with, so as not to humble or distress them. When you are with  frivolous people, tune into their understanding and from time to time  gently drop a petal from the flower of your dreams into their cup of  comprehending. If they are unready for your gifts, smile and be on your  way, safe in the knowledge that, in the fullness of time, they too will  come to what you already know. Whenever someone picks up your petal,  examines it and enjoys its fragrance, carefully and discreetly grant  them the gift of a few more glimpses of your magic inner garden. Tell  them of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything.  And if your only motivation is love, what you are saying is more likely  to enter the other person’s mind and act as an ‘open Sesame’ for the  door to the understanding of their innermost being. And that’s where  human beings can find the only true and everlasting freedom for which  all of us for a long time are searching in vain, i.e. the spiritual  freedom of believing that which our own inner guidance, the wise one or  living God within, tells us is true.’ 

Updated December 2020  
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
​ 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Live Through The Winter*

_*




*_
We have to endure dark and frosty winters,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after each storm and gloom.

And the pandemic is necessary to wake
Our world from its material lethargy,
To help us become aware of our true nature
And that spiritual values are the only ones
That we take with us into Eternity.
They will forever stand us in good stead.
Last but by no means least,
Let’s not forget that the darkest hour
Always comes just before the dawn. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated December 2020 

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Beauty
*
​ _*




*_
​ To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from  their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics  of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul  has been resurrected. Through its behaviour to the world around it, this  part of our being takes to its spiritual wings and enables us to do our  share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing  of time it goes from us in any case. At the latest this happens when we  leave our earthly existence behind. Yet, the inner beauty we have been  able to find is ours to keep forever. It was the wisdom of the Highest  who decreed that this kind of beauty can only be developed in earthly  life. And that’s the only thing we can take with us into Eternity and  when we do, it considerably eases our pathway through life during all  subsequent earthly sojourns. 
I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> those who have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of others.



People are so different. To me they sound what my Mother would have called "Wet". Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder; a quality perceived rather than possessed.


----------



## bazz cargo

Never be frightened of making a mistake. Use it to learn by.


----------



## Olly Buckle

bazz cargo said:


> Never be frightened of making a mistake. Use it to learn by.



I see your point, but I think 'never' is a bit strong. The consequences of some mistakes are disastrous.


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*
_*About Time
*_
_*




*_
​Refuse  to think of time in the earthly sense. Consider only the timelessness  of Eternity and look at life from the viewpoint of your Highest immortal  self, Me. Know that everything that happens in your world rests safely  in My hands and is part of the Great Plan of spiritualisation and  bringing forth the self-realisation that enables you to recognise  yourself as part of Me and Me as part of you – that in fact you  yourselves are God. This process involves you as individuals as much as  your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures await you that so far  lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest assured that  everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy. Good is the  ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and great miracles  and wonders are in store for each one of you in the conscious reunion  with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your  planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth it  is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are merely  ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist you  with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your earthly  sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that  attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to worry about  tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and every new  one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for those who  are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself.  If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join them.

Because  on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking  patterns, everybody else evolves with them. If you are familiar with  spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one  of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and  watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of  humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are  changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous  place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the  ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the  living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of their  earthly existence can be very frightening.

Rest assured that  nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first  happened on the inner level of life. And there is no separation between  anything there, each time one of you consciously changes their  perception of life and attitude towards it, your whole world follows  suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and  actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with  your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what  surrounds you.Your intelligence is  part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to  make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding  of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as  you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in  people’s hearts and souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual  understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in  your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only  born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and the profound goodness of  your existence. When its higher purpose reveals itself to your lower  earthly self, it becomes clearly visible.

Assist the people you  meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow,  only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of  their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time  are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to evolve into healers and  lightbringers who, in the fullness of time, can be used as channels  through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more  forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that  the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of  all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where  all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness  and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call  it into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your  inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing  your new world about.

Rejoice in your oneness with the Great  White Spirit and the Angels and experience the elation of acting as a  true child of God by assisting others to become aware that they too are  sparks of Me, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights, and therefore  My daughters and sons. In the name of love the Divine Trinity asks this  of each one of you. And never forget that nothing in the whole of  Creation is ever wasted. Everything is constantly recycled time and time  again. Each human life is consciousness that on the Earth plane  believes that it is taking place in time. In truth, the concept of time  only exists in that world, anywhere else there is no time. Life on your  planet is a constant coming and going. Earthly personalities appear and  exist there for a while, then their outer form dies. The indwelling  spirit/soul moves on and the physical body that is left behind  apparently decays, but in reality even this aspect of your being merely  changes its form.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’

* * *
​






​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*




*_
​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother Creator of all life
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
The love we have for You,
Is only a shadow of Your love for us,
Your deep abiding love
That has never left us.

Our belief in You, O Creator,
Is but a shadow of Your faith in us,
Your deep and lasting faith
That has always accompanied us
On our journey forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
That will forever continue.

Our lives are in Your hands,
O Angels and Masters, 
Of the Christ Circle, the Throne of God,
Assisted by spirit guides, friends and helpers,
Who, even though they are invisible to earthly eyes, 
Have always have been and forever will be with us.

Our love for You has been growing since 
We found out who and what You truly are,
Who we are and what kind of a relationship 
Every one of us has with You. 
Through this the light of Your Love
Penetrates ever deeper into
The cells and atoms of our whole being
And restores all parts into 
Normal healthy functioning.
From there it flows into our world’s
Individual and collective consciousness, 
For the blessing and healing of 
Every manifestation of life.

You and the Angels need us as much
As we need You to make a reality of 
Our dream of Mother Earth as a place 
Where peace and harmony, honesty and truth
Rule supreme, where 
Sickness, hunger and starvation are unknown, 
The lust for warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption
Have been overcome.
Even death, the way we once understood
It’s meaning, has been left behind.

The joy that fills our whole being
About this future for our world
Is but a shadow of what 
You and the Angels are feeling about
Our homecoming into the awareness
Of Your true nature and our own,
That each one of us, without exception, 
Is a spark of Your Great Light
And a beloved child of the Earth,
Who at last is standing before you, 
Face to face.

​ It’s good to know that everything in the  whole of Creation is of You and from You, the Great Father/Mother of  all life and Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. And  every one of us is a spark of this Great light. Therefore, all powers  and characteristics that are in You are also in every one of us, the  highest as well as the lowest. Nobody is all bad or good. We are all a  mixture of both. Our dark and evil side is meant to be overcome and left  behind and the more our higher nature takes over, it dies a natural  death. Bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, their own  God or Christ nature. We are here to develop and bring it to full  unfoldment. That’s what our whole world is presently experiencing and  every one of us is taking part in it. Christianity’s dying man on the  cross is a symbolism for this part of our individual and collective  education in the earthly school of life. 
Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

 * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Did The Months Get Their Names?
*_
_*




*_
​As  the above image of an Aztec calendar stone suggests, calendars have  been with humankind for a very long time. But did you know that  celebrating the new year on the 1st January is a relatively new  phenomenon? The earliest recording of new year celebration is believed  to be from Mesopotamia, ca. 2000 BC, but in those days the new year  still occurred around the time of the vernal equinox, in mid-March. A  variety of other dates that are tied to the seasons and the astrological  calendar were also used by various other ancient cultures. For the  Egyptians, Phoenicians and Persians the new year began with the autumn  equinox, and for the Greeks on the day of the winter solstice.

January  originally owed its name to the Janus, the God of gates, doors and  beginnings, who had two faces, one looking forwards and the other one  back. The first month of our year to this day takes its name from this  deity. This confirms that our New Year’s celebrations are founded on  pagan traditions, as all other festivities of the Christian calendar  undoubtedly always have been. The custom among the 7th century pagans of  Flanders and the Netherlands was to exchange gifts on New Year’s day.  This was a pagan custom deplored by Saint Eligius, who died about 660.  He warned the Flemings and Dutchmen: ‘Do not make vetulas, little  figures of the Old Woman, little deer or iotticos or set tables for the  house-elf at night or exchange New Year gifts or supply superfluous  drinks, another Yule custom.’ The quote is from ‘the Vita of Eligius’  that was written by his companion, Ouen.

In 1582, on the instructions  of a Pope by the name of Gregory the Roman calendar was adjusted and as  a result most Western nations began to celebrate the start of each new  year on the first day of January. This new calendar became known as the  ‘Gregorian calendar.’ Most countries in Western Europe officially  adopted the 1st January as New Year’s Day somewhat before they accepted  the Gregorian calendar. England and the American colonies continued to  celebrate the new year on the date of the spring equinox in March. It  was not until 1752 that they too finally adopted the Gregorian calendar.

Have  you ever wondered how the months of the year got their names and would  you be surprised to find out that January has not always been the first  month of the year? The ancient Romans used a different and more natural,  i.e. cosmically aligned calendar system. Their year began in March and  ended in February. Even though our modern system is quite different from  that of the ancient Romans, they gave us something very important and  that is a name for each month of the year. This is how they went about  it:

March: In ancient Rome all warfaring ceased during the time  of the celebration between the old and new year. When the Sun enters  into Aries on the day of the spring equinox, astrologically this is the  point of all beginnings that signals the rebirth of all life. In keeping  with this, March was the first month of each new year in ancient Rome.  Some believe that it was named March after Mars, the planetary ruler of  Aries and the Roman God of war. This to me makes a great deal of sense.

April:  Three theories exist regarding the origin of April’s name. The first  one is that it derived from the Latin word for ‘second’, April being the  second month of the ancient calendar. The second one is that the name  comes from ‘aperire,’ the Latin word for ‘to open,’ because during this  spring month the buds of the plants, flowers and trees are opening.  Still others think April could have been named after the goddess  Aphrodite.

May: May takes its name from Maia, the Earth Goddess who embodied the concept of growth.

June:  This month was a popular one for weddings. The Romans named it after  Juno, the queen of the Gods who is also the patroness of marriage and  weddings.

July: In 44 BC July was named after Julius Caesar. Before that time it had been called ‘Quintilis,’ Latin for ‘fifth.’

August:  Originally this month had been called ‘Sextillia,’ Latin for ‘sixth.’  During the biggest part of this month the Sun moves through Leo, whose  planetary ruler is the Sun. Considering himself to be an offspring of  the Sun, Augustus Caesar in 8 BC decided this month should be called  August, after him.

Although these days we think of September,  October, November and December as months 9, 10, 11 and 12, in the  ancient Roman calendar they were 7, 8, 9 and 10. And that is how they  got their names.

September: September comes from septem, Latin for ‘seven.’

October: October comes from octo, Latin for ‘eight.’

November: November comes from novem, Latin for ‘nine.’

December: December come from decem, Latin for ‘ten.’

February:  Around 690 B.C., Numa Pompilius 753–673 BC and reigned 715–673 BC. He  was the legendary second king of Rome who succeeded Romulus. This ruler  turned a period of celebration at the end of the year into one that  lasted a whole month and named it after the festival Februa. This is how  February got its name.

January: Later, Pompilius added another  month to the beginning of the year and called it January after Janus,  the God of beginnings and endings, mentioned earlier.
Recommended Viewing
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

To get to them, you need to skip the ads.

From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Birthdays And Anniversaries
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of two  communications from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared  in the January issue of ‘Stars of the North’: ‘The sole purpose of  every one of the messages we have ever brought you is to assist the pure  white spirit of the Christ Child in all human beings to descend from  the Highest levels of life onto the Earth plane, so it can grow into  adulthood there. Today we have come to tell you about the special  significance of birthdays and anniversaries, whether they are celebrated  by individuals, whole groups of people or maybe in commemoration of  world-wide events. 

‘Days of this nature bring a subtle but significant spiritual power to  your world that tends to be overlooked by people for the simple reason  that they do not know about it. But the time has come when ever more of  you need to become aware that your direct connection with the Great  Father/Mother of all life is particularly strong on such days. The same  is true for the link with the Angelic hierarchy, who helped to bring  each one of you and us into being. They have been taking care of you and  meeting every one of your needs, since the moment your infant spirit  emerged from the heartmind of God. There is an increased receptivity to  the beneficial influence of the energies of these invisible forces on  birthdays and anniversaries. In the fullness of time all human beings  are meant to learn how to tap into them, not for keeping selfishly to  themselves, but for sending out into and sharing with the whole of your  world.

‘For example, each time you send the light from your souls during  services of commemoration, your thoughts of the people you have come to  honour are flowing from you with the added force of that which you are  celebrating and for which you are giving thanks and praise to the  Highest. Every birthday in earthly life is a special day for you and  each time you gratefully acknowledge the gift of your life, you open  your whole being to our Creator’s blessings, which brings an expansion  of consciousness that flows into you directly from the Source of your  being. 

‘In the younger days of your earthly existence every birthday is filled  with joy and a pleasant anticipation of good things to come. Yet,  because of a lack of understanding of the purpose and meaning of your  life, this does not always continue with the advancing years. This  changes profoundly when you become aware of your true nature and that  your spirit and soul are immortal and cannot die. They have no age and  in truth it is not death that is waiting for you at the end of each  earthly lifetime, but the release into the greater freedom of the spirit  world, your true home. 

‘Having grasped this, you realise that later in life there is every  reason to be grateful for having grown older and more mature in  knowledge, wisdom and understanding and most important of all: your  ability to love. Every birthday that finds you richer in these qualities  provides you with more grounds for praise and thanksgiving to the Great  Father/Mother of all life for the many opportunities you were offered  so that these characteristics of your nature could grow and expand.

‘The energies of the highest forces are available to all human beings  whether they celebrate the event quietly on their own or with many  guests, a special dinner and a fireworks display after maybe. Each  method can be your very own way of giving thanks for the gift of your  life. We, the wise ones in charge of your development in the background  of earthly life, know when someone is spiritually still too closed off  to grasp and appreciate these things. We do not mind and are there for  them just the same, because we know that in due course even the last and  slowest one of you will wake up to God’s and our presence and  understand. There is great rejoicing in our world each time this happens  to someone.

‘And now, in the profound silence of your soul, when your earthly  thoughts have been stilled, the emotions subdued and your mind is set on  thoughts of the heavenly realms and the Divinity of your soul, the  light of the Christ spirit stirs in you. It reveals itself through a  feeling deep within you that is beyond all thought and takes you ever  closer to our Creator, the Source of your being. You become aware of  God’s enfolding love as a strengthening and an upholding power from deep  within your own being which aligns your spirit with the cosmic life.  This is the centre of truth and no-one can think their way to it. It can  only be realised and sensed in the profound silence. And that’s the  only way of finding God and reaching the centre of truth.’ 
From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Trees As Teachers
*_
_*




*_

On the journey of evolving into a Christed one,
Each in their own right, may the Plandemic’s
Darkest time not interfere with the steadfastness
Of our belief that we and our world are resting
Safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels.
Knowing that the darkest hour comes just before
The dawn, literally and metaphorically speaking,
Let the present situation not interfere with your faith
That nonetheless the life that’s been given to
Every human being is a good one.

May the trees be our teacher.
Like them, lets bend before the wind without breaking,
And because our roots, like theirs, are firmly planted
In the experiences of the earthly school of life,
We rest safely in the knowledge that everything
That’s ever happened on the earthly plane is merely
Of a temporary nature and meant to teach
Us the value of something.

With every lifetime the branches of our being
Are reaching higher and higher.
For everybody there comes the time when
We find out that our earthly minds are
The transmitter/receiver stations for the ideas
That flow onto the earthly plane directly
From the Highest levels of life.
The knowledge of this enables us to keep ours
Firmly tuned into their frequencies.
That’s when God and the Angels can start using us
As their channel through which the blessing and healing
Power of their loving energies can keep on
Flowing to wherever they are needed in our world.

This is particularly relevant at Christmas in the year 2020.
When we steadfastly keep on sending kind,
Loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s
Troublemakers and scaremongers, resting safely
In the knowledge that God and the Angels
Are with us and will always be showing the way
To all those who ask for it,
The truth about the Plandemic’s background
Will keep on bubbling to the surface of our world’s
Consciousness with ever increasing strength.
And that’s what will bring the situation
To its natural happy ending, soon.

To you and your loved ones,
As well as the whole of our world,
a happy and healthy Christmas and New Year 2021.
It comes with something that will cheer you up.

•    ‘Christmas Greetings’

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *


​


----------



## Hector

Deleted.


----------



## Aquarius

Hector said:


> When you are not sure how to continue the story, add some sex scenes.
> 
> -Hector Fenwick



Sorry, dear Hector, you seem to have got into the wrong thread here. How about posting the above in the 'Quotes' thread, here in the tavern?


----------



## Aquarius

_*He Is My Brother
*_
​ 





The road is long,
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
And God only knows when.
But I am strong,
Strong enough to carry him,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

So on we go.
His welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear.
We’ll get there,
I know.
He does not encumber me,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

If I am laden at all,
It is with sadness
That everyone’s heart
Is not filled with the gladness
Of love for each other.

It’s a long, long road,
From which there is no return.
While we’re on the way there,
Why not share?
When I do, the load
Does not weigh me down at all,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

He is my brother and she is my sister 
And as on the inner level all life is one, 
Their cross and pain are mine.
Each time I hurt someone, 
I do it to myself.
This is why I do whatever I can 
To comfort my brothers and sisters
With the help of the gifts
You, O Great Father/Mother of all life
Has bestowed upon me.

All our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers
Are my siblings in the great family of humankind,
Just the same as everybody else. 
That’s why I’ll keep on sending them nothing but
Kind, loving and forgiving thoughts.
They feed into our world’s stream of Christ light
And increase its strength and that helps the Christ nature
Of the offenders to wake from its slumbering state.
Through this the spirit world’s love of honesty and truth 
Begins to come alive in their earthly personality and 
Gradually takes it over. 

This is how, slowly but surely,
Another Christ child is born on the earthly plane.
This time it’s not in the form of a myth or legend.
It’s real and alive one.
Hallelujah! 
So whenever such thoughts return to me and 
Come to my mind, I send them out again and again. 
Each time the Christ light stream’s strength increases.
This enables it to absorb some more of our world’s darkness. 
And that’s the only way the evil of lying and cheating,
Dishonesty, greed and corruption
Can disappear from our world.

All honour and praise be to Thee,
O Great Father/Mother of all life and 
Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ,
For telling us about this and showing us
How each and every one of us can contribute
To bringing about the greatest healing miracle
That ever came about on Mother Earth,
At the end of the year 2020,
The great year of healing.

The Hollies
Edited by Aquarius

Updated Christmas 2020 & New Year 2021

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘He’s My Brother’
​ 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’

* * *
​


----------



## Hector

Aquarius said:


> Sorry, dear Hector, you seem to have got into the wrong thread here. How about posting the above in the 'Quotes' thread, here in the tavern?



What is this thread?


----------



## Aquarius

This thread is intended for and dedicated to reflections of a more spiritual nature.


----------



## Hector

Aquarius said:


> This thread is intended for and dedicated to reflections of a more spiritual nature.



Okay, I deleted it, since it was annoying you that much.


----------



## Aquarius

Hector said:


> Okay, I deleted it, since it was annoying you that much.



I can't say it annoyed me in any way. It just seemed to be in the wrong place, as pointed out.


----------



## Gofa

Amazing how much is conveyed in such a short sentence

Okay, I deleted it, since it was annoying you that much.

a certain lack of sight, words without kindness, intense in desire, little contentment 

opportunities for growth just abound


----------



## Gofa

Hello Aquarius 
lovely to see you letting the sunshine in

i did like that song, still do

i checked the 5th Dimension


----------



## Aquarius

Gofa said:


> Hello Aquarius
> lovely to see you letting the sunshine in
> 
> i did like that song, still do
> 
> i checked the 5th Dimension



Thank you for your kind and loving words. They are very much appreciated. Hope you enjoy what will be winging its way to you, on this thread - in a moment!

God bless and all the best. 

With love - Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future 
*
​ 





​ The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *





​ 

​


----------



## Gofa

Thank you 

yes it was nice to have it brought back to mind


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now

*​ 





​ For a very long time, the fog and mist    of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature    and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of Earth life have been    clouding humankind’s vision. Ever more they are now clearing away and a    beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed    lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for  our   hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: 
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life
*_






_The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean

​•     The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are  written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life.  There is a small one for every individual human being, which in turn is  part of the Great Plan/Book for all life. There really is no need to go  in search of the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are  written quite clearly in both these places and therefore destined to  come our way in any case. The plan for every human being decrees that we  shall always be in the right place and with the right people, because  through them we are receiving our lessons and at the same time paying  some of our karmic debts.

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part  of the constantly ongoing individual and collective evolutionary process  of humankind’s expansion of consciousness and growth. And the quality  of our experiences has always been decided by everyone’s own will, which  is based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and  brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as  well as up to the present moment of our present one.

•    A long  time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the  world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of  us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would benefit our  development. Each new one provides us with countless opportunities for  gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through the inevitable  challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s  educational curriculum.

•    On the innermost level of our being  we know full well that without them it would be impossible for us to  grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of  the Earth is meant to do. That’s why, when we have rested and  recuperated sufficiently in our other world, we ourselves – together  with the wise ones in charge of us – decide on which pathway will most  benefit our spiritual development in our next lifetime.

•     Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is  presently taking part in earthly life was created for carrying out some  highly specialised work. We have been granted the gift of this lifetime  so that with the passing of time it can reveal itself to us. This,  however, it can only do when our inner vision has developed  sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are presenting us  with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of  life, as well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the  spirit world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the  right lessons.

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of  the Highest always sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore,  when earthly problems arise let’s not look for purely personal  solutions, but first consider the Divine principles on which they are  based. This tunes our minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms  and a solution comes to us intuitively that is fair and just not only  for those concerned in earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•     Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first only  in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the praises  of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all Suns. All  glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of all life,  you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My spirit and  soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every cell and atom  of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of the  created world, You brought about from Its light.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’  

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​ 







​


----------



## Aquarius

‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ George Orwell

‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty

A Message Of Hope 
*_
​ 





​‘Aquarius  is the sign of group consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of  technological and scientific progress, as well as of hopes and dreams.  In the Age of Aquarius humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams  will find fulfilment for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in  hand with the Angels and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal  world of your dreams during this age. It will come about through ever  more of you becoming aware of your true nature and acting in keeping  with the spiritual knowledge you are finding. 

‘The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will  give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In  this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will  gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on  amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know  only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like  leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

‘Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world,  you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if  not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still.  Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and  nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My will.  All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be  forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of  any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your  souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from  deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to  eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each  and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and  transition from one age to another. You and your world have always  rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue  without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of  life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My  plan.

‘None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be  with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests  and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all  worlds – and forever will be.’ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *




​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Building Our New World
*






​Ever more of us by now are aware that  everything in our outer world is a reflection of the inner level of  life, and that nothing can happen on the outer plane, unless it has  first manifested itself on the inner one. The way we think makes us what  we are and that is how, in the course of many lifetimes, we developed  into the person we presently are. That’s the fashion in which each one  of us has created their own inner world, where every one of our  thoughts, words and actions have their origin. And each time one of us  withdraws from earthly life and moves into dreamtime, we rise – if only a  small distance – away from our physical bodies and enter into the realm  of thought of the higher world.

Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. It is the  seed and first impulse of all actions. At the time of our departure from  our existence in physicality, when our spirit and soul leave the  vehicle of their most recent lifetime behind, we move onto the inner  level of life, which we ourselves have created with our thinking  patterns. And if I wish to find in our other world a kind of Heaven that  is beautiful and peaceful, whilst still taking part in earthly  experiences I need to employ my thoughts for creating the environment of  my dreams, where not only my own soul but everybody’s can find rest and  healing. 

That’s why in my meditations and quiet times of reflection, hand in hand  with my Highest Self, I am busily building the new world I have been  dreaming of for such a long time. I start with: ‘O Holy Trinity, Great  Spirit, Father/Mother and Christ and the Angels, my will is Thy will and  Thy will is mine. May Thy sacred words and prayers also be mine, so  that everything unfolds in compliance with Thy will and wishes for the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life.’ Then I conjure up in my  creative imagination a gathering of people on a vast and open plane.  Angels are standing close by to observe the proceedings, to guide and  protect and lend a helping hand, should the need for it arise and when  asked for assistance. 

Suddenly I see soldiers in the apparel of both sides of the conflicts,  carrying rifles in their hands, burst from the surrounding shrubbery.  Having risen from their spiritual slumbers in a flash of inspiration,  they recognise that what the politicians and leaders of their countries  have been trying to do to them amounts to nothing less than slaughtering  their siblings in the family of humankind. They have begun to ask  themselves some searching questions and come to the decision that no  course of action is possible for them now other than refusing to  continue to act as hired killers and murderers, paid for by their  countries. 

I become aware of them remonstrating with themselves and saying things  like: ‘What am I doing here and what kind of Karma am I creating for  myself? And what sort of a legacy am I leaving behind for myself and our  world, for times to come when in another lifetime I return to Earth  life as my own descendant? I must have been mad to agree to coming here  and taking part in yet another one of the senseless wars of our world.  Being unaware of the Universal laws, my Karma up to now is bad enough.  Making it good will take a long time. Anyway, ignorance of the existence  of the laws never did protect any human soul against their working in  our lives through presenting us with the consequences of past actions,  either in the same lifetime or later ones. Having woken up to my true  nature, I want to do better. I cannot, I will not continue with my  present way of life.’ 

With expressions of disgust on their faces one by one the soldiers step  forward and hurl all their equipment onto a pile that is growing bigger  by the moment. When no more soldiers arrive, one of the Angels steps  forward and sets fire to the mountain of armoury, which instantly turns  into a bonfire whose flames are soon rising into the Heavens. Angels and  people are holding hands and begin to dance and sing praise and glory  to the Highest.

Meanwhile fighter planes are landing nearby. Climbing from them are  their pilots, who run to the bomb discharge hatches, open them and drag  bomb after bomb onto the ground. Strong looking men step forward and  help the pilots to carry the missiles to a place nearby where others are  waiting to defuse them. All remaining metal is gathered together and  taken for recycling to a place where it is melted down. That which is  left in the end is destined to be used for the building of bridges  between countries and their inhabitants.Women, men and children from all nations  are gathering and reaching out for each other, holding hands and  hugging each other. The pilots join them and all together the people  form a circle and start to celebrate not only the things everybody has  in common, but also our differentnesses, the things that in the days of  our ignorance used to separate us from each other. Someone shouts: ‘Vive  la différence!’ and the crowd echoes: ‘Vive la différence!’

An Angel explained to me that all of these things could only happen  because ever more people in the outer world were praying that the light  of God’s wisdom and truth should illuminate the hearts and souls of  those involved in the conflicts of our world, to help them to wake up  into the realisation of their true nature. The more of us unite in a  certain purpose of prayer, without any selfish desires and with nothing  but love filling our hearts, the more powerful a wave of love rises from  there into the Heavens. The more we offer a united front with our pleas  to the Highest, the greater our yearning for peace and healing for all  parts of our world, the more powerful Its response will be.

_‘One candle can light thousands of others, 
without its own life getting shorter.
Happiness and light never decrease through sharing,
they only increase.’
_
The Buddha


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’

From ‘Our World In Transition’_ 

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Past, Present And Future*_







​Someone asked me the other day whether I  believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it  may reveal the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for our  present stage of development. I do not think it would be good for us to  know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of  consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the  conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one  lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the  things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to  live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time,  so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will  forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and  greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would  be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly  for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to  the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting  for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with  ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their  outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a  tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself  with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time,  personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it.  This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on  the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the  waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us with the process of  learning how to work in harmony with the Universal energies, instead of  struggling against them, the way our race has been doing for far too  long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the broadest of  outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look forward with  the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us and also for me  individually, and how everything will unfold. But while we are here,  let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with her  evolution. 

It needs to be born in mind that many small people, in many small  places, doing many small things can change our world. In my view, the  best contribution anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to  over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This has to be done freely  and willingly and not because someone – no matter who – says that’s  what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of  deciding for any course of action at any given time is when our inner  guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this particular  case that the way we are living is out of love and respect for our  planet. 

Doing all we can to work for instead of against the wellbeing of Mother  Earth and thus providing a good example for those around us is one of  the main reasons for finding ourselves in this life at this time of  transformation and healing. Don’t you think our poor planet has had to  put up far too long with our race and the suffering you and I too once  must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are  doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true  nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical bodies are filled with the  consciousness their indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any given  moment. At the end of each lifetime we leave this vehicle for one  lifetime only behind. The essence of our being moves on into the world  of light, our true home from which we emerge at the beginning of every  earthly sojourn. The cells and atoms of our physical boy are filled with  the consciousness our earthly self had reached at the time of its  departure. This is our gift to the Earth. It belongs to her and stays  with her, irrespective of whether our mortal remains were disposed of by  burial, cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true  nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being  aware of these things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us  ask for the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our  own hearts and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world  with us. We pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so  that together we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain.  So far most advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting  views, opinions and interests and the suffering caused by them. With  ever more of God’s wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we  hope that growth will eventually also be achievable through peace  movements. 

In spite of all our peace efforts there may sometimes be no other way of  resolving one of the conflicts in our outer world than through the use  of weapons. Even if this is the case, things can only happen because the  resulting events represent an essential part of the lessons required by  some of our younger, less experienced siblings in the human family of  life. Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s will, and there is  a great need for praying that the light of Divine wisdom should fill  the hearts and souls of all those involved. There is never any reason  for losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great plan of life,  whose wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of us. May His/Her  love shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and souls, until  everyone’s whole being is filled with it to such an extent that our  hands can do nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with it, our  mouths utter nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors of our  souls, radiantly glow with it. 

Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an effort to savour it,  every single step of the way, for even if our present lifetime should  last one hundred years, it will be but a small stopping point on our  evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life.  Being fully and consciously here in the moment to my mind is far more  important than peering into the past or the future. Every second of our  existence – wherever we may be spending it – is a moment in Eternity and  precious beyond compare. Although I still have difficulties living the  way John Denver’s song suggests, I share the feelings it expresses that  this is how all of us would be well advised to live:

_*Sweet Surrender
*_
_Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air._

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’

From ‘Our World In Transition’_ 

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our New World
*_
​ _*



*_

As our thoughts create our reality,
Let’s take a moment here and there 
To visualise Mother Earth as a place 
Where people live together in peace and harmony.

There is only one God, the God of love,
And only one religion, the religion of love.
There are no more wars and no hunger and thirst.
Because everybody takes only what they need,
Everybody is well fed, housed and clothed,
And has a plentiful supply of clean water.

Each child is equally loved and encouraged 
To bring forth the best that is within them
To develop the special gifts and talents
You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, 
So richly bestow upon every human being.

Hearts are more important than heads.
And Your wisdom and truth are revered.
People are aware of Your laws and live by them.
That’s why Divine justice and fairness rule supreme.
Nature is honoured and the air we breathe is pure and clean.
The animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms are cared for
And treated with the respect and kindness they deserve.

Happiness and laughter prevail in this world,
Where once again we are walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The way we used to do a long time ago.
Thank You, Creator and the Angels and Masters 
Around Your throne for granting 
Us the gift of understanding combined with
The courage and humility to spread far and wide
The light of Your sacred wisdom and truth.
May our whole world be blessed and healed by You.
In the name of love we are asking this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen
​ 
From ‘Prayers and Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ 






With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again for selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen

 From ‘Our World In Transition’_

* * *
_​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Future Of Humankind
*_






​•    I am looking forward to the time  when people’s inner worth is valued instead of their colour or creed,  because we will then have become aware of the evolutionary purpose of  our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone will then know that we are as much part of God as God is  part of us, and all of us realise that humankind’s inner Highest Self is  more important than the small earthly self with its fearful, greedy and  covetous, mean and selfish ego.

•    As a result of this, everyone will then accept responsibility for themselves, each other and also our world.

•    Because we appreciate how harmful and pointless false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions are, we search for a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom within and no longer without. 

•    We all pull our weight and act on the knowledge we find and in accordance with God’s Universal laws.

•    We love and respect each other, not because someone commands it,  but because it’s the only way of being true to our real nature and  because our hearts and souls tell us that’s the right thing to do.

•    And hand in hand with God and the Angels we move onwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life to experience ever more of  its highest and most beautiful aspects. 

When these things have come to pass, all human beings will realise their  oneness with God, each other and all life. We and our world will have  been healed and true and lasting peace will be ours.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Jk_Sl

"Speak to people in such a way that if they died the next day, you'd be satisfied with the last thing you said to them."


----------



## Aquarius

Jk_Sl said:


> "Speak to people in such a way that if they died the next day, you'd be satisfied with the last thing you said to them."



Funny you should say that! It's exactly what my husband and I did on the evening before he departed from the physical plane. It happened about a year ago when he was staying in our local hospital with terminal cancer. Last thing one evening we spoke about how much we love each other. The next morning shortly after nine o’clock one of the Angels of Death took his spirit/soul by the hand and he quietly slipped away into the world of light. Thanks be to the Universal Forces for our love and the knowledge that there is no such thing as death, merely a moving on to a different dimension of life. It’s good to know that he is alive and well and not suffering any longer. Thanks also for giving us mobile phones.  

With love – Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Jk_Sl

Aquarius said:


> Funny you should say that! It's exactly what my husband and I did on the evening before he departed from the physical plane. It happened about a year ago when he was staying in our local hospital with terminal cancer. Last thing one evening we spoke about how much we love each other. The next morning shortly after nine o’clock one of the Angels of Death took his spirit/soul by the hand and he quietly slipped away into the world of light. Thanks be to the Universal Forces for our love and the knowledge that there is no such thing as death, merely a moving on to a different dimension of life. It’s good to know that he is alive and well and not suffering any longer. Thanks also for giving us mobile phones.
> 
> With love – Aquarius
> 
> * * *​



Bless his soul, he is in very good hands. 
I adore your bravery in sharing your story with me , thank you ever so much. Sorry for your loss [emoji3590][emoji257]

J.


----------



## Bloggsworth

The thing about dogs is, that if you wish to tell one where to go it's no good pointing your finger as the dog will merely look at the finger...


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future
*
​ 





​ The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together?

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'*_

_*Hold Your World*_







Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

* * *
​‘When our interest in the   religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,   dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right   things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner  guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and  with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life.  With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing  whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease  the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Earth

*_​ _*




*_
​ Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *

​


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

I can't believe how awesome William Peter Platty is.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Mother Earth
*_






Our planet is a manifestation
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself
As physical beings through us.
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers,
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources.
Through us and our efforts
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace.

Thanks and praise be to Thee,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love,
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Earthly Life Now
*_
_*




*_
​‘Do  not worry unduly about the present  state of your world. We assure you  that everything that to this day is  happening is an essential part of  its cleansing and purifying process.  For quite some time by now this has  slowly but surely been lifting  humankind onto a higher level of  spiritual consciousness. The wise ones  in your midst appreciate that  nothing is ever wasted in life and that  every experience is somehow of  value. That’s why they do not begrudge  anything but give thanks and  praise to the Highest for the gift of  their life and the continuation of  their learning and growing on Mother  Earth. Even if some of their  personal lessons and those of your world  are painful and long drawn out,  they are comforted by the thought that  everything that once happened  and does to this is essential for the  fulfilment of God’s great  evolutionary plan, or it simply would not be  there. 

‘This plan has its origin in the wisdom and love of our Creator’s heart.   And we are doing all we can to provide you with the courage and   strength you need for never giving up on your predestined and   self-chosen pathway. No matter how difficult the tests and trials that   are still obstructing you at times, be steadfast and keep on keeping on.   Should some of your lessons be particularly traumatic and hard to  bear,  ease the burden of the cross of your earthly existence with the   knowledge that you are redeeming some of your most ancient karmic debts.   By patiently enduring whatever comes your way, you are quite literally   nailing the false beliefs and perceptions of your small self to the   cross of your earthly existence. Do not perceive this cross as a torture   instrument, for in truth it is a ladder that helps you rise above   earthly concerns and opens the gateway for reaching and becoming one   with your God Self, so it can take over your whole being. 

‘When in this manner the balance of your spiritual bankbook has at last   been restored, you are ready to serve the Angels and Masters from the   highest realms. As soon your vibrations are right, they can use you as   their channel of communication and it will not take long until you have   turned into one of their bringers of new hope. This hope will be  solidly  based on an improved understanding of the spiritual background  of life  and its processes. The Great White Eagle is a symbol of the  Divine  wisdom and truth, which the inner teacher will eventually bring   intuitively to all human souls. On its wings, hand in hand with God and   the Angels, sufficiently awakened ones are provided with the power to   lift all humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Christ   Star. 

‘In the fullness of time, even the last one of you is going to grow a   pair of these wings. They too will then be able to lift themselves,   those around them and their whole world high above the limited horizons   of earthly perception into the realms of humankind’s true nature,  origin  and home. As a pioneer of the Aquarian Age, you do well to when  you  show your faith and trust in our Creator’s plan by looking forward  with  hope and confidence to the future, your own and that of your  world, not  only for the coming year but forever. 

‘May you all be comforted by the thought that many wonderful things are   in store for you. At the end of your present lifetime, you will first  go  for a well-earned period of rest and recuperation after the stresses   and strains of earthly life in the world of light, your true home.  This  time you will be leaving your present existence without fear and  in full  consciousness of where you are going. Can you imagine what that  will be  like and how you will feel when instead you enter into your  new life  with joy in your heart? Because you know what awaits you, for  you it  will no longer feel as if you were passing from a darkened room  into a  place in the Sun. Our work much easier when someone is glad to  join  their loved ones, who went before them, in the radiance of the  spirit  world. Together you will be absorbing ever more of the essence  of this  dimension of life, safe in  the knowledge that there really is  no death,  only progress and growth. 

‘The life force is moving all of you and your world ever forwards and   upwards on your way back into the oneness with the Source of all life,   the Great Sun above and beyond the Sun of earthly life. And when you   have rested sufficiently in the spirit world, you might like to apply to   spend another lifetime – if you so wish – with Mother Earth after her   transformation is complete. In keeping with God’s plan, she will then  be  a planet of healing that radiates peace throughout the whole of   Creation. We noted some time ago that you applied for one of our   apprenticeships and would be delighted if instead you chose to join our   ranks, at least for a while, bearing in mind that the concept of time   only exists on the Earth plane.

‘The things we are talking about in this message are valid for every   individual soul and the soul of your world. We aim to bring new hope not   only for the coming year but for the entire future of humankind and  the  Earth. Let nothing but positive thoughts be your guiding star and   remind yourselves frequently that at all times your race has been   progressing. Although it frequently looked as if the planet and its   human population were in retrograde motion, this has not been the case.   It would have been impossible because no life ever moves backwards. And   so we ask you to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that  still  has to happen on the Earth plane is necessary for the rebirth of  your  humankind and its world. 

‘Never doubt that the best is yet to be. By refusing to sit in judgement   over anything and anyone and instead regarding everything you see and   hear with tolerance and kindness, love and hope in your heart, you can   make a valuable contribution towards healing all conflicts of earthly   life and so ending humankind’s experience of life in physicality.   Through a better understanding of God’s great plan of life and your   place and role within it, we hope to renew your faith and trust that the   life that has been given to you really is a good one, after all. 

‘The Great White Spirit blesses each one of you. To be fully receptive   to these benedictions you need to tune your earthly mind into the   Universal mind. At all times ensure that your consciousness remains open   to what it may with to bring you in the form of spiritual power,   guidance and love. We are your elder siblings in the vast family of   life, we love you and our task is to help you. Our only motivation is   the renewal of faith and trust, hope and peace of mind for all   humankind.’
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Do You Know Where You’re Going To?’
•    ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’
​
P.S. About an hour after putting the finishing touches to this new chapter of my jottings, the June/July 2016 issue of Stella Polaris arrived in the post. The first item I had a look at was the Lodge Mother’s introductory letter. Here is the essence of what she wrote: ‘My dear Family and Friends of White Eagle. Just as I started to write this letter to you, I came upon the following White Eagle quote: ‘There is an infinite and eternal power that holds life in the whole of Creation in its loving heart. Its constant evolutionary progress cannot be shaken or even disturbed by humankind.’ 

The Lodge Mother continued with: ‘Reading these words has touched my heart and, as it were, opened a window in my understanding of God’s power and extraordinary wisdom and plan for His/Her Creation. . .’ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Watching the army in Myanmar I wonder how long this can go on. Authoritarian regimes can get away with it when they can present protesters as 'The enemy', a different social, religious, or ethnic group, but what happens when those young soldiers start to see them as their father, mother, sister or brother? This is the politics of desperation practiced by a leader facing trial in national and international courts.


----------



## Aquarius

To cheer you up and because laughter is the best medicine of all,
 I have thought of something quite different for today:

[video=youtube;lFBgQpz_E80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFBgQpz_E80[/video]

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Monday’s Child
*_
​ 





​ The energies of the day of the week on  which we were born have a subtle and all-pervading influence on our  pathway through life and our approach to it. Apart from helping us to  find a better understanding esoteric matters, astrology can also be  applied to mundane things like the days of the week. Everything on the  Earth and in our life is affected by the stars, the same as we are. I  wonder whether the writer of the well-known nursery rhyme was aware of  this. 
Sunday – Sun
Monday – Moon
Tuesday – Mars
Wednesday – Mercury
Thursday – Jupiter
Friday – Venus
Saturday – Saturn

​ Monday’s child is fair of face – it may have the typical round Moon features, with a clear and somewhat milky complexion.

Tuesday’s child is full of grace – the only day that appears to show  more than a touch of poetic licence. Although I know two people who were  born on a Tuesday and are good looking, grace is not at all what  springs to mind in connection with Mars. A love of action, energy, an  abundance of creative ideas, leadership, assertiveness, aggression and  argumentativeness would be much more appropriate. 

Wednesday’s child is full of woe – Mercury rules Gemini and Virgo. Each  time we pass through one of these signs the analytical and critical  aspects of our nature are practised and developed some more. As people  born into them detect the tiniest flaw in everything, they may develop  into the whingers and whiners of the zodiac. Incessantly grumbling and  complaining about something can eventually take anyone into bouts of  deep depression.

Thursday’s child has far to go – Jupiter’s energy brings long distance  travel and expansion of horizons in mind and spirit, as well as of  physical girth.

Friday’s child is loving and giving – Venus brings an enjoyment of beauty, harmony and love into our lives.

Saturday’s child works hard for its living – everything we want in life  under Saturn’s influence always has to be worked for exceedingly hard.  If Saturn is strongly configured in our lives, we are happy and willing  to oblige.

And the child that is born on the Sabbath day is bonny and blithe and  good and gay – the Sun gives an optimistic and outgoing outlook to life,  a sunny disposition, although it would be unrealistic to expect anyone  born on a Sunday – or any other day – to act that way, at all times.

It has been an interesting exercise to check the days of the week within  the circle of my friends and family. To my astonishment, their  characteristics – which were also reflected in their birthchart – were  much in keeping with the energies of the day of the week they were born.  To me, this is more evidence that nothing on the Earth plane happens  perchance or is a coincidence, and of how all of us are influenced by  everything that is in the whole of Creation, the same as we are  affecting it.

From ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Where Do We Come From?
*_





​Where  do we come from and where are we going to when our present lifetime is  over? The essence of our being is spirit, so we can only have come from  the world of spirit. And when our physical body returns to the Earth,  where does our spirit go? What else can it do but return to where it  once came from, the world of light? And that does not mean some place  elsewhere. It is merely another dimension of our present existence. The  world of light or spirit is an integral part of our world that becomes  invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter into another physical  body. That’s basically all there is to it.

We are as much part of  God as God is of us and there has never been a time when we were not  with God. This is why the Divine will never forget or leave us. Each one  of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being spirit, like God, we  are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die. Our spirit is  masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft and sensitive  feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our experiences. We  carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime. This continues  until they are no longer required by us and shed.

For the past  two thousand years or so, the Angels around the throne of God, the  Christ Circle, brought our world the Jesus legend with the message: ‘The  truth will set you free!’ From the moment this myth appeared in our  world it has been a call from the Highest levels of life to encourage  humankind to search for God’s sacred wisdom and truth. And now the time  has come for the realisation that they can not be found in the surface  words of our world’s spiritual teachings. Their esoteric higher meanings  have always been hiding behind them. Through coming to terms with them  is it possible to find a better understanding of God’s true nature, our  own and our special relationship with the Divine.

As soon as we  wake up to the presence of the Universal laws, in particular the law of  Karma, and start to conduct our lives in keeping with the requirements  of these laws, the Universe places the power into everyone’s own hands  to at last free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles that have  kept us tied to earthly life for far too long. This is how we ourselves  alone can release us from the wheel of Karma.

With all my heart  and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life in which everybody  has their place. And with my whole being I trust that this plan is  perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life holds  both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in His/Her  loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a faith  and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from me, for  the simple reason that it is not based on something that is written in a  book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul.

When I  reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a whole,  I become aware how all things work together for the good of the whole,  and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole of  Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great Architect  and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The knowledge of this  helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with confidence to the One,  who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds as it should and that  therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life in a well ordered fashion.

This helps me to walk  with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the beauty, the wonders and  the glories of all the Universes that cannot be seen by earthly eyes,  but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in other people  just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and true in all my  relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is no death and  that wherever there is love between human souls there can be no  separation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

 From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?*_







_Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?
_
M. Masser & G. Goffin

​An improved understanding of the purpose   and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than   anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It   was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of   peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place   of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true   home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is   not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one   that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part   of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present   existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we   once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and   recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely   an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit   and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more   temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White   Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever   hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of   one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that   everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God   has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.The deeper these things sank into my     consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences     and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its     way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or     even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my     visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was     emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me     physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was     happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be     returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the  things    it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in   my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying   to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one   who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any   door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing   such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to   carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime   but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and   infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the   battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly   would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant   to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And  so,  I pray:

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
​As soon as our earthly self catches a   glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children   of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our   own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one   day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax,   the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing.  Even   when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and   joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and   understanding of its true Divine parents. 

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total   and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from   this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s   sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own   evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had   to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character   traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which   the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the   soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our   nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the   indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in   which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these   days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s   masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire   and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think  it  can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that  does  not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive,   wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it.   Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once   decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all   life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is   part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation.   The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented   by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on   the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this   world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical   body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come   about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material   environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of   existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the    incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already   travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its   existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and   that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an   impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can   clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.   With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid,  joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has  to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we   are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and   masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having  witnessed  them many times in the past, they do understand our human  problems only  too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we  can become ever  more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that  we may walk our  pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds  that are open to  the glories of their worlds that for the time being  have to remain  invisible to earthly eyes.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Negative People
*_
​ 





For as long as we allow them to,
Negative people will try to:

•    Demean our value,
•    Destroy our image
•    And self-confidence.
•    Damage our dreams.
•    Discredit our imagination.
•    Refuse to believe in our abilities
•    And don’t trust our opinions.
•    Undermine our self-confidence and
•    Faith in the basic goodness of life.

​ Everything in the whole of Creation is  an attraction of energies and we are magnetic beings. Negative people  emanate dark energies and that tries to draw others with similar  inclinations into their orbit. That’s why, when we have to endure for  too long a person’s gloomy perception of life that cannot yet recognise  that there is something good in everything that comes their way, it can  drag us down into sharing the abyss of depression in which they live.  When we cannot avoid being around such people, more than anything else  we need psychic protection and staying away from them as much as  possible. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Psychic Protection’

From ‘Relationship Healing’

 * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Happy St. Patrick’s Day
*_






May every day of your life bring you
A generous portion of good fortune,
Be brightened by a song in your heart
And warmed by the smiles
Of the people you love
And who love you.

Irish Blessingway

Please follow the link below to see what I have prepared for you:

•    ‘St. Patrick’s Day Card’

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Promise
*
​ _*




*_
Today promise yourself to:
Be so strong that nothing can disturb your peace of mind.
Talk health, happiness and wellbeing and 
Go towards everyone you meet with honesty and truth.
Let your friends know how special they are to you.
Share with them the knowledge that 
Something good is hidden in everything that happens
And that it does so for a wise higher purpose. 

Learn from past mistakes.
Use them as wayfinders that will take you,
Step by step, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary
Spiral of your life into a more fulfilling and happier life. 
Enjoy the successes of others as much as your own.
And at all times fill your whole being with hope and trust 
That good things will always be waiting for you,
The whole of humankind and your world. 

Greet everybody with a smile and
Focus on improving your own character
So that there will be no time left 
For criticising anyone else. 
Know that that everybody has 
The best as well as the worst within.
Concentrate on finding that which is good 
In everybody you meet.

Whatever you do, work for 
The highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Place it into the hands of God and the Angels,
Then trust that the Universal laws of cause and effect
Or Karma in due course is bound to return it to you.
Trust the basic goodness of life that’s been given
To you, everybody else and our whole world.

Lovingly embrace the future and let go of all fears
Of tomorrow, the future and especially of parting 
Company with your physical body.
Experience your whole being resting securely in the knowledge
That with the help and will of God and the Angels,
All things really are possible, any condition healed
And that the truth about the background of 
Our world’s present state is going to be
Revealed and that quite soon.

Therefore, let’s promise ourselves to live
With hope, faith and trust filling our whole being,
Not merely our heart,
That God and the Angels are in charge
Of us and our world, 
And not the pharma industry with their 
Already immensely rich shareholders, 
Who have not yet developed a sense of responsibility 
Towards the wellbeing of humankind and our world.

So far they have no idea of what they are doing
To themselves and what the Universal laws
Are bound to return to them, in due course,
Namely something similar to what’s happening 
In our world now and probably of 
An even more severe nature.

You and I can prevent it by sending them
Ever more kind, loving and forgiving thoughts
That feed into our world’s light stream of consciousness
And help the offenders’ Christ nature to wake
From it’s slumbering state. 

Updated March 2021  
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Needs You
*
​ 






​ Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know.
It needs your compassion and understanding,
Your ability of speaking and listening, 
Acting and re-acting to the world around you
In positive and constructive ways only.

You possess gifts that have taken 
Many lifetimes to develop and that can 
Be given to our world only by you. 
Your time for holding them back, 
Because you believe you are not 
Good or wise enough, is over.
Time to walk your talk 
And start being the one you 
Always were meant to truly be.

That’s because your Christ nature is waking up,
Which means developing and bringing forth,
From deep within your own being, 
The characteristics of your God or Christ nature.
Time for discovering that you, 
Like every other human being, 
Are a many faceted jewel.
Yet, some of your gifts may still be 
Waiting to be discovered and the developed,
So that one of these days you will find
Your rightful predestined place 
On the grand stage of eternal life.

Life has a special place for each one of us.
God and the Angels created us so that, 
In the course of many lifetimes, 
Our earthly selves would develop the gifts and talents 
That have been bestowed upon every one of us.
In the fullness of time, this would enable us
To play a part that nobody else can play.

Towards the end of your earthly education,
Which is approaching now, 
You will then be able to start making a valuable 
Contribution towards humankind’s spiritual rebirth 
And the greatest transformation that has ever
Been experienced on Mother Earth. 
Our world’s present state is a testing ground
For every human being taking part in it.
Those who respond to it the right way, 
Are showing that they are ready for moving
On to exploring the next higher level of life,
When the natural end of their present lifetime 
Has come round. 

The redemption of all remaining karmic debts,
Leftovers from all previous lifetimes, 
Is possible now because with the help and will of 
God and the Angels all things can be done,
And miracles really do happen, especially 
When it comes to healing everybody’s whole being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.
Never forget that when one of us is healing,
The whole of God’s Creation is healing with them.

That is why our world and all manifestations 
Of life who are taking part in it,
Are in need of you. 
The present time is a testing ground for everybody.
If those who have reached the end of their earthly education 
Pass this test, they are going to be released
From compulsorily having to take part in 
The earthly school of life’s lessons.
When the natural end of their present lifetime has come,
Their energies will be right for being released into 
Into the greater freedom of the spirit realm
Where they will continue their studies 
Through exploring its next higher level. 
This will eventually lead to ever higher ones.

Peace and harmony through balancing the 
Energies of Heaven and Earth, 
Can only come about when ever more of us
Face the challenges of our world’s present state,
And then go ahead to freely and willingly 
Play their predestined part and perform 
As well as they can on earthly life’s great stage,
Giving of their best and unselfishly using their
Gifts and talents which the Universe has bestowed on 
Each one of us with great generosity.

They are meant to be used 
For the highest good and greatest joy of all,
Shared with every fibre of our being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul. 
One thing we can be sure of and that is that
Nobody will wave some kind of magic wand 
To do the work on ourselves this involves
For us and on our behalves. 

And that’s why I am saying to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius
Updated March 2021 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

There is only one race. The human race.


----------



## Aquarius

bazz cargo said:


> There is only one race. The human race.



Love is the law of life and also the new religion of the Aquarian Age. As it has its seat in the intelligence all human hearts and souls possess, we do not have to be highly educated or have any exceptional knowledge to understand the language of love. At the moment of the creation of each one of us this knowledge has been programmed into our spirit/soul and through this into the evolutionary pulse of our race. It is good to witness how ever more of us realise that in truth:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Jon Rappaport : THE Voice Of Truth
*_
​1)     ‘Historic Portuguese Appeals  Court ruling on PCR test.’ By Jon  Rappoport 24th February 2021  continuing his series exposing the COVID  test fraud.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/24/historic-portuguese-appeals-court-ruling-on-pcr-test/

2)    ‘Defeating COVID Test Fraud: Memo to Lawyers and Clients.’ By Jon Rappoport 25th February 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/25/defeating-covid-test-fraud-memo-to-lawyers-and-clients/

3)     ‘COVID: the virus was never proven to exist; a statement from Dr.   Andrew Kaufman, Dr. Tom Cowan, and Sally Fallon Morell.’ 26th February   2021 by Jon Rappoport. Essential reading that ends with: 

‘Questioning  these virology techniques and conclusions is not some  distraction or  divisive issue. Shining the light on this truth is  essential to stop  this terrible fraud that humanity is confronting.  For, as we now know,  if the virus has never been isolated, sequenced or  shown to cause  illness, if the virus is imaginary, then why are we  wearing masks,  social distancing and putting the whole world into  prison?

‘If  pathogenic viruses don’t exist, then what is going into those  injectable  devices erroneously called “vaccines,” and what is their  purpose? This  scientific question is the most urgent and relevant one  of our time. We  are correct. The SARS-CoV2 virus does not exist. Signed  by: Sally Fallon  Morell, MA, Dr. Thomas Cowan, MD and Dr. Andrew  Kaufman, MD.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/26/covid-the-virus-was-never-proven-to-exist-a-statement/

4)  ‘Massive number of flu cases are re-labeled COVID cases.’ By Jon   Rappoport    1st March 2021 Jon writes: The number of COVID cases has   been faked in various ways. By far, the most extensive strategy is   re-labeling. Flu is called COVID. We don’t need charts and graphs to see   this. It’s right in front of our eyes. The definition of a COVID case   allows flu in the door. There is nothing unique about that definition.   For example, a cough, or chills and fever, would constitute “a mild  case  of COVID.”

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/01/massive-number-of-flu-cases-are-re-labeled-covid-cases/

5) ‘Ebola: the new fake outbreak. The virus is the cover story.’ By  Jon  Rappoport 2nd March 2021 This is essential reading, don’t miss it!  Here  is an extract from what Jon is saying: ‘ We’re being warned that a  new  Ebola outbreak is spreading. Yahoo News (February 26, 2021): “On  Feb.  17, the World Health Organization reported a cluster of Ebola  cases in  Guinea…The Biden administration is moving forward with plans  to screen  airline passengers from two African countries arriving in the  U.S. for  Ebola…” Before yet another lunatic pandemic story takes off,  people need  to understand the multiple hoaxes behind Ebola. I covered  the story in  2017 and 2014. What follows are the essential quotes from  my pieces.  Buckle up and read on!

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/02/ebola-the-new-fake-outbreak/

6)  ‘COVID: Apocalypse omelet with Fauci sauce, Gates pickles, served in  a  roadside Censorship Diner by Joe Biden in his pajamas after escaping  the  White House and hitching a ride to Kansas.’ By Jon Rappoport. Some  more  highly enlightening essential reading from THE voice of truth.  The  following is an extract: 

Now, just between us, did they ever  find a brand new virus in China to  begin with? I see no convincing  evidence they did. But who cares? Are  the diagnostic tests for the virus  inadequate and useless and worthless  and deceiving? Of course. Is the  “virus epidemic” a gold-plated fake?  Sure. Are all sorts of people being  diagnosed with corona who have no  disease at all? You bet. Are people  who are sick for all sorts of  reasons being told they’re corona cases?  Yeah. That’s our bread and  butter. Some poor bastard gets off a plane  and he has a slight fever  from the bad air in the cabin and he’s whisked  away for quarantine.  Play it up. “The virus can get you anytime,  anywhere.” In a city, one  ICU ward in a hospital is overflowing with  sick people. Of course it  is. People are sick all the time. But now,  they’re all afraid, and  they’re coming on foot, in cars, in wheelchairs,  on crutches, and with  the wave of a magic wand, they’re put in the ICU  because they must be  corona. Good. I want more pictures of that chaotic  ICU. I want video on  the news. More of it. Get busy. Don’t slack off.  This is a circus.  There are rules for a circus. The main rule is, people  get bored  quickly, so you need lots of acts and tricks and animals and  side shows  and candy to keep the audience occupied. An ICU here, an ICU  there. A  mother crying. Who cares why? It must be the virus. I don’t  want to  hear about all the other reasons people are sick. I just want to  hear  VIRUS.

Never forget how easily you can fool the yokels.  Yesterday, a guy  living in an apartment house had the flu. No big deal.  But today, same  guy? Corona. Nothing changed except the news. All his  neighbors in the  building forget that yesterday this guy had ordinary  flu. It’s a  beautiful thing. Use it. I want to see more funerals on the  news.  

Our holy grail, our perfect ideal, which is unattainable,  would be:  every death in the world for the next six months or a year is  called  Coronavirus. But we can strive toward that ideal. We must. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/03/covid-apocalypse-omelet-with-fauci-sauce/ 

7)  ‘Zika was a warm-up for COVID; it didn’t fly.’ By Jon Rappoport 4th   February 2021 I covered the Zika outbreak extensively in 2016. It was   yet another fraud, and it collapsed under the weight of warnings to   women to avoid pregnancy. Women wouldn’t obey in great enough numbers.   Basically, the official position was: an outbreak of microcephaly was   occurring, worldwide, starting in Brazil. Babies were being born with   smaller heads and brain damage. The cause was the Zika virus, carried by   mosquitoes. When I was exposing the lies, in 2016, I wasn’t  questioning  the existence of the Zika virus. Now, in 2021, I would be  demanding  proof that the virus had actually been isolated.  

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/04/zika-was-a-warm-up-for-covid-it-didnt-fly/

 8 ) ‘Let's Dump the Queen and the Rest of the Royal Family.’ Dr. Vernon Coleman

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/let-...rest-of-the-royal-family_IPlYj9UpVCstCeM.html 

9) ‘Tony Fauci and the Swine Flu hoax; betrayal of trust.’ By Jon Rappoport 6th February 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/05/tony-fauci-and-the-swine-flu-hoax-betrayal-of-trust/

10) ‘My HIV/AIDS investigation, and the parallels to the COVID hoax.’ By Jon Rappoport 8th February 2021 

In  my current series of articles on fake epidemics, Ebola, Zika, Swine   Flu, I’ve established that all the symptoms of these so-called diseases   can be explained without invoking a virus. . . As my readers know, for   the past year I’ve been offering compelling evidence that SARS-COV-2  has  never been proven to exist. Researchers twist and reverse the  meaning  of the word “isolation,” in order to “demonstrate” the virus is  real.  The non-existence of HIV and SARS-CoV-2 doesn’t surprise me.  After all,  the so-called symptoms of both “conditions” can be explained  without  reference to a virus. In both cases, the reality, which lights  up like a  giant neon sign in the darkness, is FRAUD.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...tigation-and-the-parallels-to-the-covid-hoax/

11)  ‘Antifa/BLM should be protesting against drug cartels and banks. If  the  CIA admitted the truth about the destruction of society.’ By Jon   Rappoport 10th March 2021 It’s a work of fiction, in the form of an   interview that presents a thesis about the protection of high-level   criminals. Jon chose to report in this fashion, because it’s the fastest   and clearest way of getting to the heart of the matter. It’s about a   reporter interviewing a former CIA executive who is fed up and decides   to spill many beans. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...be-protesting-against-drug-cartels-and-banks/

12)  ‘COVID: To Governors who are re-opening your States. How to defeat  the  attacks against you.’ By Jon Rappoport 11th March 2021. This is a  talk  with the Florida Governor Ron DeSantis who understands the game.  In  December, his office issued an order to all state labs processing  COVID  PCR tests. They must now report “the number of cycles” they  deploy in  every test they perform. Roughly speaking, a cycle is a  quantum leap  which increases the sensitivity of the test. As readily  asserted by  Anthony Fauci, any test using more than 35 cycles is  meaningless. It’s  not really meaningless, but laden with false-positive  results. The  patient is falsely claimed to be “infected.” 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/10/covid-to-governors-who-are-re-opening-your-states/

13)  ‘Biden: naked socialism/technocracy for America; the great land  theft. A  new chapter in the Energy Wars.’ By Jon Rappoport who writes:  We are  living in the middle of a giant scam: “Reduce energy use, in  order to  cut CO2 emissions and save the planet.”

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/11/biden-naked-technocracy-the-great-land-theft/

14)  ‘JFK's dream of breakthrough energy technology.’ By Jon Rappaport  who  writes: ‘Discussion of reviving the Passamaquoddy Tidal Power  Project  has surfaced every few years, with studies undertaken and  debates  renewed. Each time, most people agree that the engineering plan  is  sound: the project could be built and it would work. Other   considerations, however, have kept the project from being resumed. 

‘The  article describes John F Kennedy’s dream of a new energy project  of  awesome dimensions: the Passamaquoddy Tidal venture, which would  have  used huge water turbines to produce electricity for both America  and  Canada. It would also have provided a model for the rest of the  world.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/12/jfks-dream-of-breakthrough-energy-technology/

15)  ‘I didn't order the Fauci baloney on rye with RNA sauce.’ By Jon   Rappoport who writes: ‘Waiter, I said I didn’t want the Fauci baloney   with Birx pickles and Redfield mustard and the RNA sauce. The   lockdown-vaccine lunatics have a problem. They’re running out of   credible front figures. Fauci says asymptomatic COVID-19 cases can’t   drive an epidemic, and never have, which means most PCR positives are   meaningless, and lockdowns are unnecessary. Then he turns around and   says we all have to wear masks until the sun burns out.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/16/i-didnt-order-the-fauci-baloney-on-rye-with-rna-sauce/

16)  ‘Dr. Fauci: a conversation in Hell.’ By Jon Rappoport. The  following is  but a sample of when Anthony Fauci steps off a small boat  floating in a  river at the bottom of a great cavern. A lamp cuts into  the darkness  and illuminates a small table and two chairs. Fauci walks  to the table  and sits down. He is joined by his old mentor, whose name  is unknown.  It’s been a long time, Anthony. Remember me? Of course. But  why am I  here?

You need a refresher, Anthony. You’ve been wobbling badly.  Apparently  you’ve forgotten our first lesson. I was in medical school  then. That’s  when we promised you significant rewards if you performed  well for us.  That day, I told you: you need to lie with CONSISTENCY.  Yes, sir. And  I’ve obeyed your order. No you haven’t. You’ve cooked a  goose and a  cake in the same pan. You’ve said it was raining and not  raining.  You’ve worn only a jock strap and spread sunscreen on your body  in the  Arctic, and you’ve bundled up at the Equator. You’re a mess. . .  

To hear more of the truth, please following this link: 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/17/dr-fauci-a-conversation-in-hell/

17)  ‘My original position on the non-existent virus.’ By Jon Rappoport  18th  March 2021 Here is a small extract of what he has to say on this   subject: ‘About a year ago, I wrote and published my position on the   existence of SARS-CoV-2. I still stand by it. It’s worth revisiting.   File it under: “follow the actual science.” If researchers had actually   been interested in proving the virus exists, they would have a  conducted  a large-scale study.’ To my mind an essential read.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/18/my-original-position-on-the-non-existent-virus/

18 )  ‘Hollywood movies featuring "deadly viruses" on the loose.’ By Jon   Rappoport 19th March 2021 he wrote: ‘Wikipedia has a page listing  “films  about viral outbreaks.” I count 134 titles. Obviously, the theme  has  legs. A few of the more famous movies: I am Legend; The Omega Man;  The  Andromeda Strain; Outbreak; Maze Runner: The Death Cure; Resident  Evil:  Apocalypse; Contagion. My overall review: ridiculous plots; fear  porn;  softens up the public to accept the notion of pandemics.’ Some  more  essential reading material.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/19/hollywood-movies-featuring-deadly-viruses-on-the-loose/

19)  ‘Hollywood movies featuring "deadly viruses" on the loose.’ 19th  March  2021 By Jon Rappoport. The following is his introduction to his   reflections on this theme: Wikipedia has a page listing “films about   viral outbreaks.” I count 134 titles. Obviously, the theme has legs. A   few of the more famous movies: I am Legend; The Omega Man; The Andromeda   Strain; Outbreak; Maze Runner: The Death Cure; Resident Evil:   Apocalypse; Contagion.

My overall review: ridiculous plots; fear  porn; softens up the public  to accept the notion of pandemics.  Manufacturing 134 movies on the same  subject, you can sell almost  anything. Zombies, toasters, alarm clocks  that have long noses, golf  balls from Mars, cave women with flawless  teeth and perfect makeup and  salon-sculptured hair and carefully  engineered cleavage. But in this  case, it’s viruses. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/03/19/hollywood-movies-featuring-deadly-viruses-on-the-loose/

20) ‘Vaccine: twenty countries suspend injections; does that make you “hesitant?”’ 22nd March 2021 By Jon Rappaport    

On  19th March The Guardian: “Several European countries have halted  using  the Oxford/AstraZeneca Covid vaccine…” The Guardian has a brand  new  definition of “several.” Their own article lists the following  nations:  Austria, Estonia, Latvia, Luxembourg, Lithuania, Romania,  Denmark,  Norway, Iceland, The Netherlands, Ireland, Germany, France,  Italy,  Spain, Slovenia, Cyprus, Sweden. Bulgaria and Thailand have also  stopped  the jab. The reason for the “pause?” A “small” number of  people have  developed blood clots.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...spend-injections-does-that-make-you-hesitant/

21)  ‘The COVID narrative as an occult work of art.’ By Jon Rappoport  24th  March 2021. This is the beginning of another fascinating chapter:   Readers who have been with me the past year know I’ve dismantled every   piece of the official COVID narrative. Factually. Scientifically. I  knew  from 30 years of experience—investigating HIV/AIDS, West Nile,  SARS1,  Swine Flu, Ebola and Zika—what to look for in the fake COVID  science.

I  also want to look at the COVID narrative as an occult work of art.  That  is, it embroils the uninformed person in an initiation of sorts,  with  the promise of a final revelation and rescue. Occult initiations  are  mysteries, in the sense that the believer is fed steps and  procedures  which he can’t fathom, or only partially understands. This  is  purposeful. The believer’s imagination is engaged without him  knowing  it. He attributes meaning to factual gibberish. . . 

22)  ‘Rejecting Rockefeller Germ Theory once and for all.’ By Jon  Rappoport  on 25th March 2021 he writes: In a number of articles, I’ve  offered  compelling evidence that the deaths attributed to COVID-19 can  be  explained without reference to a virus. Furthermore, whatever merits   “alternative treatments” may have, I see no convincing evidence their   action has anything to do with “neutralizing a virus.” The entire   tragic, criminal, murderous, stupid, farcical COVID fraud is based on a   hundred years of Rockefeller medicine – a pharmaceutical tyranny in   which the enduring headline is: ONE DISEASE, ONE GERM.

That’s the  motto engraved on the gate of the medical cartel. Thousands  of  so-called separate diseases, each caused by an individual germ.  “Kill  each germ with a toxic drug, prevent each germ with a toxic  vaccine.” In  the absence of those hundred years of false science and  propaganda,  COVID-19 promotion would have gone over like a bad joke. A  few sour  laughs, and then nothing, except people going on with their  lives. The  overall health of an individual human being has to do with  factors  entirely unrelated to “one disease, one germ.” Another  fascinating and,  my inner guidance tells me, true read!
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Celebration Of Spring
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Now that the winter’s gone, the Earth hath lost
Her snow-white robes and now no more the frost
Candies the grass or casts an icy cream
Upon the silver lake or crystal stream.

The warm Sun thaws the benumbed Earth
And makes it tender, gives a sacred birth
To the dead swallow and wakes in hollow tree
The drowsy cuckoo and the bumble-bee.

Now do a choir of chirping minstrels bring
In triumph to the world the youthful spring.
The valleys, hills and woods in rich array
Welcome the coming of the longed for May.

Now all things smile, only my love doth lower.
Nor hath the scalding noon-day Sun the power
To melt that marble ice, which still doth hold
Her heart congealed and makes her pity cold.

The ox, which lately did for shelter fly
Into the stall, doth now securely lie
In open fields. And love no more is made
By the fireside but in the cooler shade.

Amyntas now doth with his Chloris sleep
Under a sycamore and all things keep
Time with the season. Only she doth carry
June in her eyes and in her heart January.

Thomas Carew 1640

​ Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘Easter And Other Festivals’

 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Springtime Prayer
*_
​ 





​ We thank thee,
O Great Father/Mother of all life and
Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ, for: 
Flowers blooming profusely at our feet,
Tender grass, so fresh and sweet,
The song of birds and humming of bees,
For all things bright and beautiful 
We hear and see.

We add thanks and praise to this for:
The blue of streams and sky,
The pleasant shade of branches high,
The fragrant air and cooling breeze,
For the beauty of  blossoming trees,
The love and warmth of the Great Light,
Who is the Sun behind and beyond the
Sun in the sky above our world,
Who every year brings about the renewal
Of all manifestations of its natural kingdoms.

Ralph Waldo Emerson
Edited by Aquarius
Updated March 2021

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘A Celebration Of Spring In Pictures And Sound’
​ 
From ‘Easter Greetings’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Easter Message 2021

*​ 





​ Since the beginning of human life on planet Earth,
In its spiritual background on the highest levels, 
Easter has been celebrated as a time of
Resurrection and renewal for all manifestations
Of life on our plane.
This point has been reached each time
The Sun in the sky above us enters Aries.
That’s the zodiac’s point of all beginnings,
When the Universe’s energies are providing our world
With the gift of an uprushing fountain of life
That refurbishes and renews everything it touches.

In the year 2021 these energies are also bringing about
The waking up of humankind’s spiritual nature.
That’s why ever more of us are consciously becoming aware 
That their spirit/soul is the most important aspect of their being.
This recognition is the stone that for long enough
Has rested on the tomb of an increasingly 
Over-materialistic approach to life.

The wise higher purpose of our world’s 
Present state is getting rid of this stone,
So that in ever more of us the truth about their
Earthly existence and the awareness of 
Their higher God or Christ nature,
As a spark of the Universal Christ’s Light
And beloved child of the Great Father/Mother 
Of all life wakes up from its slumbering state.

At last the time has come for showing us
That God and the Angels are the only ones 
Who have ever truly been in charge, on all levels,  
Of every one of us and also our world, 
And by no means the pharma industry and the  
Troublemakers and scaremongers is employs and pays.

The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle
On the highest levels of life assure us with this 
Message that all is well with us and our world 
And forever will be.
Their reins will forever rest firmly in their hands, 
Although it frequently does not look like this on our plane. 
It’s done to create the impression that everybody 
Can do as they please, but that’s never been the case. 
That’s why the fate of us and our world 
Will forever rest safely in their loving hands.

May the awareness of this fill 
Ever more human hearts and souls to overflowing 
With feeling of love and joy, peace and happiness.
Happy Easter to you and your loved ones.

With love and light,
Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Friendship Greetings
*_






The Aquarian age is the age of siblinghood and friendship.
It’s bringing our world the discovery that in truth
Every manifestation of life in the whole of Creation,
Therefore also in our world,
Is our sibling and friend.

Ever more of us a waking up to this awareness
And therefore are reaching out to send
Kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to everybody,
And especially to the likes of Bill Gates and all other
Troublemakers and scaremongers of our world.

Such thoughts feed into humankind’s
Light stream of consciousness and that’s helping
The light of their higher God or Christ nature
To increase ever more in strength so that it
Wakes up from its slumbering state.

These thoughts are particularly effective when
The Sun in the sky above us is moving through Aries,
The zodiac’s point of all new beginnings.
Its energies represent the uprushing fountain of life that
Brings regeneration and renewal of everything
On the earthly plane.

No matter how someone behaves to this day
On the grand stage of humankind’s earthly existence,
Nobody is really our enemy.
This is because earthly life is but a school,
A place of learning, no more and no less.

And everybody who is taking part in it,
At any given time, is one of its students,
Who as a spark of the Universal Christ’s light,
Is a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Who has the very best as well as the worst within them.

The unpleasant ones in our midst deserve our forgiveness,
For they have no idea that they are still occupied
With experiencing their nature’s lower unevolved side.
Being ‘ruled by their Stars’, as everybody is during the early
Stages of their development as young Gods in the making,
They can’t help themselves.

Yet, there is something we can do to assist
Their higher God or Christ nature to grow ever stronger,
So that it gradually takes over its earthly counterpart,
And that’s sending them kind, loving and forgiving thoughts,
As many as possible.

When all is said and done,
Don’t you think the unpleasant ones deserve
To be called our special friends,
Because they are showing us the way
We no longer want to be?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’

From ‘Easter Greetings’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Message From The Angels 2021
*_






​Today  I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching  that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2007 under the title ‘An  Easter Message From White Eagle given Easter Sunday 1933.’

The  spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world today. And those  whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into the  frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life can hear the glory  of the message that at Easter of every year flows from there into  earthly life and that’s what we are bringing to you today. Alas, many in  your midst are so sad and distracted by your world’s present  circumstances that they are unable to hear us. And that makes us all the  more glad that ever more of you are progressing well on their journey  up the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Through determination and  perseverance you have come a long way on this road that is strewn with  the trials and tribulations that are necessary to help every one of you  to eventually become what we call Heaven-tall. Those who have reached  this developmental stage you can perceive the presence of us, your  friends and helpers in the world of spirit or light, humankind’s true  home, from which all of you emerge at the beginning of each lifetime and  return to at its end.

Wake up, beloved children of the Earth. A  new day really is dawning for all those who weep. We are bringing you  the message of the true and eternal love of the Great Father/Mother of  all life. Listen to the joy we, as part of the Heavenly Hosts, are  proclaiming at Easter about the resurrection and awakening of the true  Christ, the Christ spirit who for a long time has been waiting to come  alive in ever more of you. That’s why since time immemorial at Easter  the Universe’s spiritual power has been pouring itself more powerfully  than at other times into everything that exists on the earthly plane of  life.

In 1933, when we gave our original Easter message through  the White Eagle group of guides, it was too early to tell you that the  life story of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend that demonstrates to  humankind the behaviour of a very old and highly evolved soul, who has  prepared himself for his role in the course of countless incarnations,  long before your present world came into being. The man has mastered his  earthly self and is at one with his Highest Self. By integrating every  aspect of his nature and passing every test and initiation that was  required of him, he has become a perfect being, one who is whole, holy  and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as a channel to bring  onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the third  aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a Christed one was  created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each one of you has to  walk when their earthly education has run its course.

By now,  however, sufficient numbers of human beings are ready to comprehend the  true meaning of the Jesus story, but in the year 1933 your world was  still a very different one. Too few would in those days have understood  what we had to say. Besides, too many still needed the comfort of  believing that there really is a Master Jesus who one fine day would  come to save and redeem them during the times of horror that were yet to  come. The revelation that there never was or will be such a being had  to wait until the energies were right. This was the case when the planet  Pluto transited Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious mind.

God’s  truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any given  moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are making and  your ability to understand. That’s why something that is right for you  now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be that way. We  rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable of grasping  that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no more than a  metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ Spirit. It rises  from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of this hidden  aspect of its nature.

This is the resurrection that eventually  takes place in all human souls, when they slowly begin to free  themselves from being trapped in the realities of Earth life and its  beliefs. This awakening is quickened by an extra powerful outpouring of  the Christ energies onto your planet during the Easter period and  especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine spark in all human hearts then  unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and  together they bring about the renewal of all life in your world.Easter  is a spiritual rather than a religious period of the year. Mostly it is  time for quiet thanksgiving because on the inner level of life the  Christ Spirit within each one of you individually and also your whole  planet is strengthened and fortified. Hand in hand with us turn your  faces towards the great Sun of God and together let us give thanks and  praise for the Great Father/Mother’s love, and for the gift of all life  and lifeforms who are ever progressing towards more beautiful and  perfect expressions.
Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’ 

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of three  items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds  of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst  within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening  in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved  arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your  own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The  desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and  resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much  for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The whole of Creation contains two  aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is  good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is  known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.  God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and  anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the  powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest  Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to  start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence  of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.  The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being  successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There  are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of  the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and  perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is  part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.  Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests  and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by  the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The  Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and  transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your  development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance  of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result  tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The  suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar  with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its  slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see  someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily  share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they  are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and  assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the  healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:  ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,  suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.  These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding  of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving  concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from  within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the  Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your  lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will  have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in  earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of  light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties  only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every  human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness  of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their  contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and  compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every  one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those  you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of  earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good or white magic is performed with  the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is  carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the  highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try  to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,  they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the  White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.  Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a  spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw  everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an  alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of  themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and  raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give  without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving  distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer
*_
​ 





​Did you know that astrologically the mass of people in our world is strongly under the influence of Cancer? It is the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity who is also the soul of the whole of Creation, and every soul within it, including our own and that of our world. Cancer represents the soul of the people and like the soulful individuals who are born into this sign, the mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like any Cancerian, in times of crises when there is increased vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings that are constantly pumped into the consciousness of our world by the mass media, we benefit greatly from carefully protecting ourselves psychically. 

The following is an extract from my interpretation of the Sun in Cancer: ‘If you get the chance of watching the behaviour of a crowd, you will able to recognise how easily it can be reached through the emotions and how – like individual human beings who are spending their present lifetime in Cancer – it is all too easily swayed by just about any impression. For good and for evil, this has always has been exploited by humankind. Orators and dictators down the ages have used it to manipulate, rule and control the mob. It worked and all we can do is speculate whether or not they were consciously or unconsciously aware of what they were doing. One cannot help wondering how aware they were that the masses can be influenced because on the inner level and in the vast ocean of life we are all one. 

‘The emotions are a body of water and water must be allowed to find its own way by flowing wherever it will, which is where it encounters least resistance. At its weakest point any dam will break and bring the whole structure down. In the same way, one person in a crowd going into hysterics, especially the one at the front, can set the whole multitude on fire and carry it with it, if need be into destruction. Emotionally and psychically we are all part of the great ocean of life and also of each other. Each one of us is a unique stream of consciousness in its own right that is nurtured by the ocean and in turn constantly feeds its learning back into the ocean.

‘Within this ocean, our whole world is one group soul with a common karmic past, present, future and destination. Contained in that, each nation is one group with its own karma; and within that again, each one of us is an individual soul that has its special karmic pathway to walk. Everything that feeds into the great ocean has an influence on it and everything it contains. This shows the importance of learning to control our thought processes and of feeding nothing but positive and loving thoughts into the collective consciousness, because spiritually nothing is ever wasted. Whenever one of us insists on looking for the good in every experience, situation and person, we are making a small contribution to our role as saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

‘Under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, we are all in this life to learn how to consciously influence the mass of people in positive ways that serve the highest good of our whole world. Consciously attuning ourselves in prayers and meditations to the outpourings of the energies of the Universal Christ, not only at this special time of the year but always, has never been a privilege for the selected few. The time has come in the evolution of our race that each one of us is required to make their contribution towards increasing the power of the blessing and healing energies of the Christ that are now pouring ever more strongly into us and our world.

‘Our oneness in the great ocean also sheds some light onto outbreaks of mass hysteria. To my mind, one of the most striking examples of this in recent years – apart from the present Swine Flu one – was the reaction of the British public to the death of Diana Princess of Wales, a Sun Cancerian. This connected her, the same as all other souls born into this sign, deeply with the mass of people.’

Louise L. Hay in her book ‘Heal your Body’ says about ‘Influenza: A response to mass negativity and beliefs. Fear. Belief in statistics. She suggests the following affirmation to neutralize its effects: ‘I am beyond group beliefs or the calendar. I am free from all congestion and influence.’ 


Recommended Reading: 
• ‘Psychic Protection’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

And now, as the vampire said, into a somewhat different vein:

_*Found below the Jerusalem Star Deli in the middle of the city . . . 

Dead Sea Scroll Reveals Ancient Vaccination in Holy Land*_

 by Jon Rappoport  14th April 2021 

This is just brilliant,
To my mind, it's an absolute MUST READ.
​
Well, the Scroll found last month wasn’t in a cave and it wasn’t in a dead sea; it was in the remains of an ancient synagogue excavated below the Jerusalem Star Deli in the middle of the city.

 Researchers found “several rolls inscribed in an early version of Aramaic…”

 The astonishing conclusion? These rolls are over 8000 years old.

 And they contain pointed references  –  actually, instructions  –  about the practice of vaccination.

 Researchers and scientists in Israel have expressed great interest because, of course, the nation is now undergoing one of the most extensive mandated vaccination campaigns in human history, to turn back the COVID pandemic.

 Persons living in Israel are, according to reports, having a very difficult time leaving the country without proof of vaccination.

 Scholars at the Tel Aviv Center for Historical Studies have just released excerpts from newly discovered 8000-year-old scrolls:

 “The Sky Cadets came to earth on a sheet of flying matzos. They brought us the secret of the vaccine, to save humankind.”

 “Every Temple needs a rabbi who is called a Fauci. He interfaces with the public.”

 “The Flying Cadets taught us a secret mantra: ‘only swelling and redness at the injection site.’ We repeat it for an hour before bedtime.”

 “If, during a large vaccination program, people start dropping like flies, have the Faucis announce, ‘It was the virus, not the vaccine’.”

 “It will be useful to invoke ‘the bad batch’: ‘Overall, the vaccine is a resounding success; the contaminated batch has been identified and destroyed’.”

 “Don’t listen to Moishe. He spreads malicious gossip. His pushcart of natural remedies is a source of the virus.”

 “Eat bacon only after receiving the Swine Flu vaccine.”

 “Never allow the public to witness the holy ceremonies of discovering a new virus or making a new vaccine. These rituals are conducted by rabbis in sancta guarded by pharmaceutical money changers.”

 “When, in the future, people everywhere DO drop like flies during a vaccination campaign, consider calling the devastation a Flood that is drowning the world, and take appropriate evasive measures.”

 The Israeli Public Health Service has claimed these translations are in error. Spokesman Dr. Spike Jonas told reporters, “Clearly, when our ancestors were held in bondage in Egypt, they were demanding the vaccine against Bird Flu. The Pharaoh refused to distribute the injection to our people. This resulted in the Exodus, the parting of the Red Sea, and the great escape. After 40 years, Moses’ flock was led to an outpost of the World Health Organization near Canaan, where medical teams were on emergency alert. The life-saving shots were delivered, and that is why we are here today…”

 In New York, during a good will tour of the devastated city, Anthony Fauci and Governor Andrew Cuomo encouraged the few citizens on the streets to cheer up and take heart and buckle down and stay tough and show the world what New Yorkers are made of. A heckler remarked, “We’re made of a long drive to Florida, where we’re permanently relocating…” Dr. Fauci commented on Dr. Spike Jonas’ statement: “He solves the mystery of the Biblical Exodus. The Hebrews were so intent on taking the Bird Flu vaccine, they willed the Red Sea to part and escaped the Pharaoh, who was disproportionately distributing the shots. This should be an inspiration for our time…”

 A team of AI specialists at Harvard and MIT are currently undertaking a radical rewrite of the entire Old Testament. Heading up the project, retired transgender surgeon and medical ethicist, Dr. Ray Balzoff, issued a statement to the press:

 “We believe the whole of the Old Testament is actually based on a vaccination controversy. The snake in the Garden was attempting to convince Eve to reject the seasonal flu shot. When she did, humankind experienced the Fall. Cain murdered his brother Abel because Abel sinned by refusing the protective HPV shot that prevents cervical cancer. David killed Goliath by substituting a saltwater placebo shot for the actual Hep B vaccination. Goliath soon declined and perished from liver disease.”

 UPDATE: A new passage from the Deli Aramaic scrolls in Jerusalem has just been released: “We are the seers. We can view the future. Many years from now, a test called the PCR will be developed for detecting viruses. We believe our present method of testing is just as accurate as the PCR. While a person is sleeping, we rub two jagged rocks on his left and right temples. When he suddenly awakes, if he sits up immediately, the test is positive. If he continues to lie in a prone position, the test is negative…”

 UPDATE 2: Catholic Bishop in Exile, Father Arch Ipelago, who is doing a 10-year jolt in the federal Colorado ADMAX, for sexually assaulting minors, told the Associated Press, “When Jesus handed over the Keys to the Kingdom, for the formation of a new Church, it was to be called The Vaccine-I-Can. Eventually, that name was changed to Vatican…but the mission remains the same. Wine, wafer, Pfizer. Everybody must take the shot…”  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Our World In Transition’
*_
​ _*We Shall Overcome
*_
​ 





  We shall overcome.
We shall overcome.
We shall overcome, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart.
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We are not afraid.
We are not afraid.
We are not afraid, TODAY.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Pete Seeger 

Recommended Viewing: 
•    ‘We Shall Overcome’

​ I believe with all my heart and soul, my  whole being, nay I know that we not only SHALL overcome but that we ARE  in the midst of the process of overcoming, right here and now. Love is  the greatest power in the whole of Creation. Every one of our kind and  loving thoughts, words and actions feed into the good or God stream and  takes us another step closer to the fulfilment of the dream about our  world as a place where all human beings peacefully and harmoniously live  and work together. They are supporting and helping each other. Lying  and cheating, dishonesty and all kinds of slavery, deception and  exploitation of the masses are things of the past. 

It cannot be any other way because that’s what the Divine evolutionary  plan for us and our world has always had in mind. And it’s up to the  likes of you and me to do our share of bringing this ideal world about.  The best contribution any one of us can make is  to keep on sending  kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to the troublemakers and  scaremongers of our world. The Aquarian age is the age of humanitarian  groups who are actively involved in grounding humankind’s highest hopes  and dreams on the earthly plane. The more of us are sending thoughts of  this nature, the stronger and more effective our group’s consciousness  will become. Together we are a powerful force to be reckoned with and  because we are working hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are  invincible. Updated 9th October 2020 

Everything that ever happened in our world was for a wise higher reason.  Our world’s present situation is no exception. The reasons for it we  shall understand better when the whole affair has blown over. My inner  guidance tells me that this will soon be the case. So let’s be of good  heart, dear Friends, and keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to all who know no better than offending against the main law  of life, love. Doing this is an essential part of practising our God or  Christ nature and learning how to love the Divine way by acting as one  of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves, of humankind, of Mother  Earth and everything that shares her with us. Never forget that, with the help and  will of God and the Angels, Naturally, this applies to our world’  present state. Thanks and praise be to them for intuitively showing  anyone who asks for their assistance how they can contribute to this  process.

 Updated 20th December 2020
And that’s just as valid on Sunday, 18th April 2021

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The toughest Christmas since the Second World War,’ 
says Sadiq Khan, Mayor of the City of London, United Kingdom

​ From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On  The Wesak Moon And Festival
*_
​From  the White Eagle Lodge’s Starlink May 2012: ‘White Eagle tells us that  at time of the Wesak Moon there is a natural up-rushing of life from the  Earth and as the energies rise, there is a corresponding outpouring  from the spiritual spheres. The ascending and descending ones blend and  fuse, and an expansion of the spiritual power of the Highest takes place  on the Earth plane.’

The following is the essence of a teaching  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides received from the White  Eagle Lodge for the Wesak Full Moon 2015: ‘At this time of the Buddhist  Wesak Festival, we would like to invite you to a special meditation that  consciously attunes your whole being to the heightened vibrations of  tenderness and love. In earthly life they can be absorbed much more  easily at this very special time of the year. The Buddha energies are  helpful for those who wish to walk the path of deep compassion. They  have the power of raising your own consciousness as well as that of your  whole world onto the higher level of existence where they are ruling  supreme.

‘In your imagination lift yourself from your present  plane of existence to the higher etheric planes with their purer air and  finer pulsation or vibration. Come with us to an assembly of wise ones  where a vast gathering is taking place to celebrate the event that in  earthly life is known as the Buddhist or Wesak festival of peace,  compassion and love. Feel how the sweet and holy Buddha love is  enveloping and filling your whole being. Your heart expands with love  and compassion for every form of life because everybody here is aware  that all of them are siblings in the family of the Universal Christ, the  Light of all lights, in whom all life is one. Feel your love and  compassion for the animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms as well as the  very substance of Mother Earth. Meditate frequently on this at-one-ment  until infinite love and peace until it fills your whole being.’

From ‘Easter And Other Festivals’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Why don’t the networks simply present announcements directly from CDC spokespeople?  CDC = Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the national public health agency of the United States.  

 
_*THE PANDEMIC ON TELEVISION*_

by Jon Rappoport

27th April 2021
​ 
It should be obvious to all but the most addled minds that television news anchors, their script writers and editors never question the following (false) assertions:

SARS-CoV-2 is real. It was discovered and sequenced.

The test for the virus is accurate.

Every positive test denotes a “case of COVID-19.”

The case numbers and death numbers are accurate.

Masks, distancing, and lockdowns are necessary, in order to prevent further spread of the virus.

The COVID vaccine is safe and effective.

People who take the vaccine should nevertheless continue to wear masks and limit their exposure to non-family groups.

The mainstream news denizens accept these presumptions without investigation. They’re taking dictation from public health agencies (CDC, WHO).

Therefore, of what value is the news? Instead of elaborate broadcasts, why don’t the networks simply present, once a day, announcements from CDC spokespeople delivered from bland bureaucratic offices?

The answer, of course, is: commercials. Ad revenues. News divisions are expected to make money. They’re not public charities. 

News is business.

Lester Holt (NBC) makes $10 million a year. Norah O’Donnell (CBS) makes $6 million a year. David Muir (ABC) makes $5 million a year. Wolf Blitzer (CNN) makes $5 million a year. 

News also dresses up content. Instead of a CDC bureaucrat saying, “4000 new cases in Michigan today,” Norah can say, “ALARMING REPORT OF 4000 NEW CASES IN MICHIGAN,” with accompanying quick cuts of charts and graphs, footage of people waiting in line for the vaccine and lab workers fiddling with vials and EMT personnel wheeling a patient down a hospital corridor and Anthony Fauci sitting in the Oval Office across from Joe Biden.

Cut to the Michigan governor at a podium: “The pandemic is far from over. We have a lot of work to do…”

A general in full-dress uniform tells Norah, “Right now, we’re working on a vaccine that will protect against any virus, even ones we’ve never seen or discovered…”

For 60 seconds, two talking heads offer points of view on “the disproportionate dispensing of the vaccine to minority communities.”

A U of Michigan assistant athletic director speculates on whether home football this fall will be played in a packed stadium.

And “We’ll be back after this.”

COMMERCIALS. A drug that causes heart attacks. A drug that causes brain damage. A public service announcement for COVID vaccination. Chevy truck. Teaser for upcoming premiere of a new CBS cop show. One dollar special for double burger and fries and egg and bacon and cheese breakfast at McKing. Save money on your car insurance, click or call. Thick or thin crust, square or round pizza. A drug that makes your hair fall out. Tires that hold the road in the Arctic. Teaser for upcoming special: A Life Well Lived, the Man Who Changed America: Anthony Fauci. 

And---back to the news.

That’s not hard work. It’s not intelligent work. It’s certainly not investigative work.

Truth be told, thousands of people could do it, could head up network television news coverage. The quality of American education aside, there are still MANY literate high school and college cheerleaders, drama majors, athletes, and self-assured nerds who could stand in for these high-priced anchors and deliver the goods.

If you peruse the bios of Lester Holt and David Muir, for example, you find they worked their up through positions as local anchors---meaning news readers. They also, up close and personal, “covered hot spots around the world.” Plane crashes, revolutions, hurricanes. In other words, they spoke with official sources in those places, and repeated the official versions of events, while standing under umbrellas whipping in the rain or on evening city rooftops wearing a Dan Rather-style bush jacket or flak jacket.

It goes without saying that network talent spotters are looking for young stars who are INCURIOUS. No digging beneath the surface on stories. Instead---shift horizontally across the top layer and find sweet spots that align with politically designated objectives, when necessary. 

“I really like this kid in Cincinnati. He has good teeth, a strong jaw, and his hair looks like it’s made out of iron. Smooth baritone. Occasional self-effacing smile.”

“Yeah, I don’t know. He’s Clark Kent. Too straight.”

“We can work with that. Road trips. Send him to the Ukraine for a few weeks, Poland, El Salvador. Give him some seasoning. Hey, David Muir’s doing all right and he looks like he just stepped out of a men’s underwear catalog.”

“The Cincinnati kid played football at a small college in Nebraska. We could put him with the Bengals reporting on racial issues. That ought to give him a rough edge or two…”

“Wait. Here’s a red flag. Three months ago, he had this lawyer on his broadcast. The lawyer’s filing a suit against a university lab. Claims the COVID PCR test is spitting out false-positives like a fire hose.”

“Crap. Was it just a one-time screw-up?”

“No. Our boy tried to take it further. He brought a crew to the university lab. Got some quotes from techs there.”

“That’s not good. He’s an anchor and he thinks he’s making the news.”

Indeed, that isn’t good. Anchors don’t make news. They don’t ferret it out. They take what’s there and make it sound important.

You or I could go into a college drama department, stand in front of a hundred students, and say, “We’re looking for people who can read text without mistakes and make it sound important”---

And voila, we’d discover a few young men and women who could, with a few weeks of training, assume the role of a local TV news anchor and do a credible job.

In the history of television news, I know of two elite network anchors who---if not in their coverage of stories, but in their manner and attitude---transmitted a significant dissatisfaction with their roles, their limitations, and their virtual imprisonments: Peter Jennings and Jessica Savitch.

Jennings came across as “the man who knew more but wasn’t allowed to report it.” Savitch was a tiger caged at a circus, pacing back and forth in her cell, angry, wanting to rip the bars and jump out. Savitch died at 36, Jennings at 67.

Jennings managed to keep on his staff, for six years, an ACTUAL medical journalist, the late Nick Regush. Regush spent many hours digging below the surface. For example, in 1999, in a blistering ABC report, he expressed serious doubt that the Hepatitis C virus exists. After his departure from the network, he echoed that report:

“Consider this a challenge in progress. This scientific adventure raises the question of whether the hepatitis C virus, blamed for a major silent epidemic of liver disease and even cancer, actually exists. That’s right. You read this correctly: I am raising a question that may disturb scientists and hepatitis C patients alike. But I’m raising it anyway because it is vital to do so in the interests of public health. I’m issuing a challenge to the scientific community to present me with the published, peer-reviewed scientific evidence that such a virus actually exists---namely that it has been properly isolated, according to accepted, fundamental principles of virology.”

Were Regush working for ABC today, he would last about five minutes before being fired.

“Don’t DISCOVER news, RELAY it.”
~~~
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> SARS-CoV-2 is real. It was discovered and sequenced.
> 
> The test for the virus is accurate.
> 
> Every positive test denotes a “case of COVID-19.”
> 
> The case numbers and death numbers are accurate.
> 
> Masks, distancing, and lockdowns are necessary, in order to prevent further spread of the virus.
> 
> The COVID vaccine is safe and effective.
> 
> People who take the vaccine should nevertheless continue to wear masks and limit their exposure to non-family groups.
> 
> The mainstream news denizens accept these presumptions without investigation. They’re taking dictation from public health agencies (CDC, WHO).


Some of these are certainly points which deserve more consideration. I think the first one alleging it may not have been properly identified is a bit of a red herring, check out this report in 'Nature'.
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0997-y
or try simply googling 'sequencing covid genome' , it is one of the subjects with more contributions than anything on the web.

Some of the others are certainly false, the accuracy of testing, for example, varies wildly. It is never great even with the more accurate methods, at the 'cheap and quick' end of the scale it is abysmal, one has the impression it is more about making money for the manufacturers than anything else, a bit like some personal protection equipment.

What I would suggest is that you google 'independent sage reports' and listen to some of their opinions and conclusions. They are people at the top end of their profession and very knowledgeable, and far from agreeing with everything they are very critical at times, especially of political decisions. I think you would find them interesting at the very least. 

I do not always agree with you, but I do agree that mindless acceptance of so called 'Factual information' is a very dangerous thing. My particular dislike at the moment is the way ethnic minorities are being portrayed as 'bringing their woes on themselves' and the assertion that 'institutional racism is non-existent. That stinks of Fascism to me.


----------



## Aquarius

My inner guidance tells me that Jon Rappaport for quite a long time has been one of our world’s leading voices of truth. I wonder what the wise one or living God within you says about the following:
_*EVANGELICALS, BLACK PEOPLE, TRUMPERS?*_

by Jon Rappoport
28th April 2021
​
Vaccine hustlers can't keep their story straight; evangelicals, black people, Trumpers; who's "hesitating?" First, let’s get this straight. The term “hesitancy” would apply to your pasty-faced nephew, who plays video games 19 hours a day, who’s dragged to the beach one summer afternoon, and is reluctant to stick his toe in the water as he stands near the last little gasp of foam breaking on the sand.

Most of the people who aren’t taking the COVID vaccine aren’t hesitant at all. They’re determined to reject the shot. Most of the people who don’t want the COVID vaccine are quite sure they want to forego genetic damage, blood clots, and death.

So…who are the “hesitant” ones the vaccine hustlers are going after?

According to an old desiccated man who could play a mortician in an Abbott and Costello movie without a minute of rehearsal, and who happens to be the director of the largest medical research facility in the world---the US National Institutes of Health---Dr. Francis Collins…

According to Collins, the prime target of pro-vaccine propaganda is the dastardly evangelical/Trumper crowd.

Last week, Collins spoke with NBC’s Chuck (aging-wonder-boy) Todd, who made his original journalistic bones deftly pointing a wand at maps of voting districts on Election Night.

Collins intoned, in the manner of a funeral home director expressing condolences to customers over the accident that took the life of their beloved family member, who was driving while drunk and steered his car over a cliff:

“Particularly white evangelicals seem to be resistant to the idea that vaccines are something they want to take advantage of.”

“…certainly Republican men in particular seem to less likely to be interested in the vaccine.”

But wait. NIH head Collins---playing politics---forgot to mention that, according to a recent Harris poll, a whopping 42% of black Americans don’t want the vaccine.

Oops.

Well, no doubt “systemic racism” must be the reason black people are failing to see how glorious the vaccine is. They’re being kept in ignorance by white people.

Actually, that doesn’t seem to be the case at all. A COVID Collaborative poll discovered black Americans have shockingly low levels of trust in the FDA (29%) and drug companies (19%). I’d say those numbers reveal acute intelligence, not ignorance, on medical issues.

Any group that distrusts the FDA at the rate of 71% is medically on the ball.

On the other hand, white Americans are the victims of systemic “safe and effective” lying by The New York Times, CNN, NBC, etc.

White Republicans are also being lied to by Donald Trump, Mr. Warp Speed, who is pushing the COVID vaccine like a lifeboat on the Titanic.

Trump is fronting for the COVID shot with a fervor matched only by Biden and Fauci and Bill Gates.

In an April 16 mass email to his followers (no doubt written by an aide), Trump, a major propaganda whore for Pharma, states:

Vaccine resistance is “deranged pseudo-science.”

“The federal pause on the J&J shot makes no sense. Why is the Biden White House letting insanely risk-averse bureaucrats run the show?”

It’s “sheer lunacy” for Biden “to delay millions of vaccinations and feed fears among the vax-resistant.”

“Indeed, this moronic move is a gift to the anti-vax movement.”

I spoke with a born-again Christian the other day. I asked him whether God had told him not to take the vaccine. He laughed. He said, “God told me to trust my research.”

“When did He say that?”

“I like to think it was just before I wrote to Trump telling him to wake up.”

We’re seeing hustlers on all points of the political spectrum pushing the COVID vaccine---the gene therapy that was designed, in clinical trials, to prevent nothing more than a cough, or chills and fever.

The gene therapy that has never been launched on the public before. The genetic injection that has only gained FDA certification for emergency use---a far lower and looser classification than full approval.

These criminal vaccine promoters deploy outrage and sob stories---whatever they think will play well---as they target various demographics.

Thousands of serious adverse effects from the shot are being reported. You can multiply those figures by 10 or 100 to gain a truer estimate of what is happening; and there are NO data on long-term effects.

You bet your ass people are “hesitant.” Medical authorities are telling them to accept an genetic injection that causes their cells to manufacture a protein they would never make under ordinary conditions.

Speaking of gene therapy, Dr. Francis Collins, the head of NIH, made his career on the back of discovering “genes associated with various diseases.”

In all the years of NIH’s existence, with a total budget in the hundreds of billions of dollars, show me ONE genetic cure for ANY disease across the board.

Just one.

I’m waiting.

It turns out that the history of genetics reveals the following: they can ALTER humans with it, but they can’t CURE humans.

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Is this the man who used to deny there was such a thing as Human immune virus or Acquired human immune deficiency a few years ago? He is a conspiracy theory person isn't he, thinks that there are medical, political, and business groups trying to control everything, more than that, seven groups. He wrote a book about how to use the paranormal, and is part of the 'nomorefakenews' thing as well. No not my type, I prefer factual information to theories. 

I don't believe our beloved leaders are wonderful, hardworking, moral pillars. On the whole I think they area bunch of self serving shysters. They know that too, which makes the idea of them trusting each other enough to create a grand conspiracy pretty laughable. Your man may well be more sincere than many of them, but he doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Regarding his final assertion, just watched two guys on the news who have an inherited eye condition that has been turned around with experimental gene therapy at Moorfields eye hospital. Both were gradually going blind starting with their central vision, but were gradually regaining their sight at least partially. One said covid had mad a lot of people's lives hard in the last year, but it had been the best year of his life. Their retina was injected with a virus that carried a 'good' copy of the faulty gene, this allowed them to make a protein they lacked otherwise.


----------



## VRanger

One minute to go, and farewell for four days. Looking forward to the new and improved site. See you on the other side, friends!


----------



## Phil Istine

vranger said:


> One minute to go, and farewell for four days. Looking forward to the new and improved site. See you on the other side, friends!



But do you believe in the afterlife?


----------



## Olly Buckle

I see no change so far, I am reminded of the 'Beyond the fringe' sketch of the end of the world, "Not quite the cataclysm we were counting on, still, same time tomorrow lads, must hit a winner one day".

Funny how teenage boys learn things by heart, I know Flanders and Swan and Beyond the fringe. The next generation knows Monty Python, and a bit younger know Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Aquarius

vranger said:


> One minute to go, and farewell for four days. Looking forward to the new and improved site. See you on the other side, friends!



Hopefully soon! I have been a member of several forums who changed their format like the WF are about to do. Each one brought big improvements and I am looking forward to the new version of the WF.


----------



## Aquarius

Phil Istine said:


> But do you believe in the afterlife?



I most certainly do!


----------



## VRanger

Olly Buckle said:


> I see no change so far, I am reminded of the 'Beyond the fringe' sketch of the end of the world, "Not quite the cataclysm we were counting on, still, same time tomorrow lads, must hit a winner one day".
> 
> Funny how teenage boys learn things by heart, I know Flanders and Swan and Beyond the fringe. The next generation knows Monty Python, and a bit younger know Fawlty Towers.



It seems the announcement was surreptitiously updated from April 29 to May 1st! Never mind! LOL


----------



## Phil Istine

Aquarius said:


> I most certainly do!



Yes, I know.  I actually asked Vranger.  It was just a tongue-in-cheek metaphor about emerging again in the new forum software


----------



## Phil Istine

Aquarius said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Jennings managed to keep on his staff, for six years, an ACTUAL medical journalist, the late Nick Regush. Regush spent many hours digging below the surface. For example, in 1999, in a blistering ABC report, he expressed serious doubt that the Hepatitis C virus exists. After his departure from the network, he echoed that report:
> 
> “Consider this a challenge in progress. This scientific adventure raises the question of whether the hepatitis C virus, blamed for a major silent epidemic of liver disease and even cancer, actually exists. That’s right. You read this correctly: I am raising a question that may disturb scientists and hepatitis C patients alike. But I’m raising it anyway because it is vital to do so in the interests of public health. I’m issuing a challenge to the scientific community to present me with the published, peer-reviewed scientific evidence that such a virus actually exists---namely that it has been properly isolated, according to accepted, fundamental principles of virology.”
> 
> Were Regush working for ABC today, he would last about five minutes before being fired.
> 
> “Don’t DISCOVER news, RELAY it.”
> ~~~
> ​



Hepatitis-c eh?
It's interesting to note that two of my dearest friends died from a non-existent disease and that I once endured 24 weeks of intermittently debilitating (successful) treatment to rid me of that same non-existent disease.  In fact, it's so non-existent, they managed to split it into 6 genotypes the last time I checked (I imagine there are more now).  Still, at least they managed to improve the efficiency and reduce the side effects of the treatment.  This was in addition to devising treatment that no longer had to be injected.
I reckon it would be a pretty big stretch to think that some invented the disease to gain power or credibility, or to make money from the horrific treatment regimes that used to be around.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Optimist’s Outlook On Life





*_​
Life in the whole of Creation, therefore every one of us and everything else that’s taking part in our world, is subject to Universal laws. Bearing this in mind, humankind’s earthly existence is basically very simple. The first laws are love and evolution, i.e. evolution based on love. All other laws branch out from these two. The next important law supports the first two is the law of cause and effect or Karma. It decrees that whatever anyone sends into the Universe, wherever this may come about, in the fullness of time it has to return to its sender in a somewhat strengthened state.

Every human being is a spark of the great light, who has the very best as well as the worst within, even though the good cannot yet be seen during the early stages of someone’s earthly education, in seed form it is there nonetheless. Everything that happens in our world did and still does so, at any given time, for the wise higher purpose of teaching all who are taking part in it something. This is constantly moving every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world forwards and upwards on the great Divine evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why I look for something good in everybody and everything which, to my mind, is by no means foolishly optimistic.

Spiritually, it is realistic and sound because by focusing on that which is good in every human being as well as our world, we help their earthly selves to bring it and their higher God or Christ nature to the surface of their consciousness. This is why I enjoy sending nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to everybody and especially our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. After all, they too have the Divine spark within and therefore are children of the Highest who have the best as well as the worst within, the same as everybody else, including thee and me.

Every one of us is a co-creator with the Great Father/Mother of all life and at all times we are in the process of bringing something about. Our thoughts create our reality and any kind, loving and forgiving thought we send to our less highly evolved siblings in the great family of humankind is helping their higher nature to eventually become strong enough to break through its lower earthly counterpart and take it over.

I like to think only of things that are good, right and beautiful, why I enjoy giving of my best at all times and talking health and natural healing methods whenever an opportunity for doing so arises, because more knowledge of this kind will come to me in due course. For the first time in this lifetime I feel safe. This is because I know that: a) my existence – on all its levels – rests securely in the hands of God and the Angels; b) they have always been with every one of us; and c) nothing will ever be able to disrupt or destroy the oneness every one of us always has had and forever will have with them.

They know the way of all things and when one of us needs help, they are more than happy to oblige and yet, without asking for it, no help can come to anyone. As soon as we go down on our knees, if only metaphorically speaking, they willingly show us intuitively how to go about things, guiding and protecting us whenever necessary. That’s how God’s great evolutionary plan once came my way. It has provided me with first hand knowledge that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our world, has always been unfolding in keeping with this plan.

Through my writings, in the course of many years, my faith and trust in the basic goodness of humankind’s earthly existence and every human being’s nature has grown so strong that nothing will ever be able to shake it. Understanding why things happen, nothing can disturb my peace of mind about our world’s present state. Wise ones have always told us that things can only come about in God’s time and not ours. Yet, they never told us why this should be so. Maybe because they did not know.

Astrology, the Divine science, helps me to understand that things can only happen when the energies of our world’s planetary system are right and therefore allow it to take place. And that’s what they were, a bit more with every passing day as soon the Sun moved into Aries, the sign and point of all new beginnings. Its energies are the uprushing fountain of life that has the power of bringing about the miracle of rebirth on all levels. On the 20th March 2021 the Sun entered Aries. The energies now are right for revealing the truth about the pharma industry and it’s many helpers, especially those of the medical profession. This is the force that for many years has been working exceedingly hard to manipulate our world into the present situation. Secretly, those involved thought, so that nobody would ever be able to reveal the truth about their activities and intentions. What they did not know is that everything that happens on our world’s outer plane is clearly visible to those dwelling on its inner spiritual background. Our most secret thoughts are as if we were shouting them from the rooftops there.

The Aquarian age is the age of truth and nobody can hide it forever. This is for the simple reason that it is not meant to be, never was and never will be. That’s why the truth for quite some time by now has been doing its best to flow with ever increasing strength into all human earthly minds. Each one is a receiver/transmitter station of the ideas that are constantly coming forth from God and the Angels on the Highest levels of life. Alas, many earthly minds have closed down because of not being used. Use it or lose it! My inner guidance tells me that this is why so many are afflicted by Dementia and Alzheimer’s in our time. It’s good to know that, with the help and will of God and the Angels, any condition can be healed and natural ways of doing so are meant to be found. See the relevant link at the end.

It’s good to know that ever more heart-minds are successfully being tuned into the highest frequencies. This shows our readiness to receive the wisdom and truth that for some time by now has been flowing with ever increasing strength onto the earthly plane, to be shared there with as many as possible. Through this, with the passing of time, it has come about that for the first time of my present lifetime, maybe ever, I feel safe and that’s because I know that everything that’s ever happened in our world came about for the wise higher reason of teaching us something. The present situation is no exception and, to show that God and the Angels really are in charge of us and our world and not the pharma industry, they – the most trustworthy source of all – are telling me that the truth about it will soon be revealed.

It’s good to know that everything in our world is of a temporary nature and that our world’s present state was necessary to help humankind wake from the illusion that the earthly plane is all there is to it’s existence. I am not being foolishly optimistic when I say that, in spite of what’s going on around us, all is well with us and our world and forever will be, but in view of its spiritual background very realistic indeed.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    Norman Doidge’s Book ‘The Brain’s Way Of Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Bank Account*_




​
Imagine somewhere in our world there were a competition in which the main prize is a magic bank account into which every day a deposit of £86,400 is placed. You would be allowed to spend it in whichever way you wish, within certain limitations. They are as follows:

•    You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into other accounts.

•    Everything you did not spend in the course of each day is gone at the end of it.

•    At the stroke of midnight every day the bank transfers another £86,400 into your account. Any time this can end without a warning, the account is closed and you do not receive another penny.

What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing anything you ever wanted you would do the same for all your loved ones, possibly even for people you just meet in the street and do not know. Might you wish to spend every penny because you could be sure that your account would be replenished every day?

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. It’s a silly game that could never happen in real life.’ Well, as a matter of fact it is not a game but something that really takes place every day and that for each one of us. The account is our life and the currency in it is time. We are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. This is how it works:

•    At the stroke of midnight every day we receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from the Universe.

•    There is no need to worry about the state of our account, because it is constantly replenished. Yet, it can be closed any time and sometimes without warning. It is always today. The notion of yesterday is part of the illusion of earthly life and has gone forever. Tomorrow in truth never comes.

•    Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night are still ours and can be spent, but only on ourselves. In dreamtime our spirit and soul goes home to the spirit realm and our energies are replenished after the stresses and strains of earthly life. If we ask for it before dropping off to sleep, we can find healing and peace with the Angels. Every second spent in dreamstate is by no means wasted. The times there are very special and precious. The spirit world has always communicated with us through symbolisms and metaphors. Sometimes they appear in our dreams trying to help us find a better understanding of a situation.

So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds received today? For many years I have been spending quite a portion of my daily quota on preparing this kind of thing for you, the members of my worldwide spiritual family. And if you gain something from my work and it helps you grow in wisdom and understanding of us and our world, I consider that part of my fortune well spent.

Come to think of it, aren’t the seconds we are given every day worth a great deal more than the same amount in pounds? Are they not precious beyond compare because not all the money in our whole world can get us even a fraction of one of them back? Therefore, from now on let’s think at least for a moment about the gift we are receiving each day anew from the Universe and give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to enjoy as much as possible what’s left of our seconds. And as time passes much more quickly than we usually realise, it’s a good idea to take good care of ourselves and our loved ones, being happy and thankful for the time we are allowed to spend together.

May every one of your days, minutes and seconds be filled with a deep appreciation of this part of the beauty and wonder of the Great Father/Mother’s Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and wisely and refuse to complain about growing old, as many never get to know the experience of so many seconds in their present lifetime.


Recommended Reading:
• ‘About Time’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Our World In Transition’

We Shall Overcome*_






  We shall overcome.
We shall overcome.
We shall overcome, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart.
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We are not afraid.
We are not afraid.
We are not afraid, TODAY.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Pete Seeger

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘We Shall Overcome’​
I believe with all my heart and soul, my whole being, nay I know that we not only SHALL overcome but that we ARE in the midst of the process of overcoming, right here and now. Love is the greatest power in the whole of Creation. Every one of our kind and loving thoughts, words and actions feed into the good or God stream and takes us another step closer to the fulfilment of the dream about our world as a place where all human beings peacefully and harmoniously live and work together. They are supporting and helping each other. Lying and cheating, dishonesty and all kinds of slavery, deception and exploitation of the masses are things of the past.

It cannot be any other way because that’s what the Divine evolutionary plan for us and our world has always had in mind. And it’s up to the likes of you and me to do our share of bringing this ideal world about. The best contribution any one of us can make is  to keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to the troublemakers and scaremongers of our world. The Aquarian age is the age of humanitarian groups who are actively involved in grounding humankind’s highest hopes and dreams on the earthly plane. The more of us are sending thoughts of this nature, the stronger and more effective our group’s consciousness will become. Together we are a powerful force to be reckoned with and because we are working hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are invincible. Updated 9th October 2020

Everything that ever happened in our world was for a wise higher reason. Our world’s present situation is no exception. The reasons for it we shall understand better when the whole affair has blown over. My inner guidance tells me that this will soon be the case. So let’s be of good heart, dear Friends, and keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to all who know no better than offending against the main law of life, love. Doing this is an essential part of practising our God or Christ nature and learning how to love the Divine way by acting as one of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves, of humankind, of Mother Earth and everything that shares her with us.

Never forget that, with the help and will of God and the Angels, Naturally, this applies to our world’ present state. Thanks and praise be to them for intuitively showing anyone who asks for their assistance how they can contribute to this process.

Updated 20th December 2020
And that’s just as valid today.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘The toughest Christmas since the Second World War,’ 
says Sadiq Khan, Mayor of the City of London, United Kingdom

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Five

What Guidance Has The Cuckoo For Our World?




*_​
 I hope you will forgive me for dedicating a whole chapter to the cuckoo’s behaviour. To my mind, it reveals a great deal about how our world’s old religions once went about establishing themselves, one after the other. The only thing every new belief system had to do was follow in the footsteps of already existing ones. This is what the pharma industry did in preparation for world’s present state, the plandemic. So here we go:

The sight of a little warbler or pipit feeding an enormous cuckoo fledgling, six times the size of its foster parent, has astonished human observers for centuries. How does the cuckoo get away with such outrageous behaviour? In fact, they need extraordinary trickery to get past host defences, for the hosts are on the lookout for cuckoo eggs and if they detect one, they puncture it and eject it from the nest.

Two favourite hosts in Britain are reed warblers in marshland and meadow pipits in moorland. Individual female cuckoos specialise on one host species and there are genetically distinct cuckoo races. Reed-warbler-specialist cuckoos lay a greenish spotted egg, just like those of reed warblers, while meadow-pipit-specialist cuckoos lay a brownish spotted egg, just like those of meadow pipits. Both these hosts reject eggs unlike their own, so the specialised cuckoo-egg mimicry is essential to fool them.

The female cuckoo also needs secrecy to succeed, because if the hosts see her at their nest they are alerted to inspect their clutch more closely. She glides down to the host nest from a hidden lookout perch, removes a host egg, lays her own in its place, and is off – all within a ten second visit. As she departs, she often gives a chuckle call, as if in triumph. This is perhaps the most remarkable trick of all. The chuckle is similar to the rapid call notes of a sparrow-hawk, and that diverts the hosts’ attention away from noticing changes in their clutch and towards their own safety instead. So the female cuckoo has the last laugh as she flies away.

Given that hosts are on the lookout for odd eggs, it seems strange that they accept a cuckoo chick that’s so different from their own. But the cuckoo chick has a special trick, too. Its loud and rapid begging calls sound like a whole brood of hungry host young, and this fools the foster parents into bringing as much food to a cuckoo chick as the would to a brood of their own.

If you think you’re a good birdwatcher, you’ve nothing on the female cuckoo. Perching motionless in a tree she will lay in wait, monitoring the nests of her potential victims. When the host is away feeding, the cuckoo strikes, silently swooping into the empty nest and gobbling down one of the host’s eggs so that her own, which she speedily lays, is offered better incubation. Her job done she zooms off, never to see her offspring again. The entire operation takes just ten seconds.

While this mimicry is fantastic, the real jaw-dropping moment comes when the chick is born. The cuckoo’s egg has a head start, requiring half-a-day’s less incubation than the host’s clutch, possibly due to the fact that newly laid cuckoo eggs contain partly developed embryos. The chick’s homicidal tendencies are just as developed. Within hours of hatching the blind and naked infant pushes any remaining eggs from the nest. If any other chicks have had the misfortune of having already hatched, they’re also pushed out and fall to their death.

Alone in the nest, the cuckoo now has the sole attention of its foster parents, who will dart around to feed it and that leaves them no time fir breeding again for the entire season. But even if the host had been hoodwinked into incubating a perfectly matched egg, surely they notice that their baby is twice their size? Early in his research, the investigator wondered if the chick’s immense proportions were the reason that the hosts were confused into feeding the chick, which eats about the same amount as four ravenous reed warblers. Yet when he replaced a cuckoo chick with a similarly sized blackbird, the reed warblers cut back on feeding. Then he twigged that while the mother cuckoo uses visual trickery, the baby uses aural.

‘The cuckoo chick has this amazing begging call,’ he says. ‘It sounds like a whole brood of hungry chicks. So we repeated the blackbird experiment, giving it a helping hand in the form of a little loudspeaker next to the nest. Every time the blackbird begged, we played the cuckoo begging call through the speaker.’ The effect was instantaneous; the reed warblers doubled their efforts to feed the chick.

As the chick gets older the intensity of its begging cry increases to make the hosts work harder, victims of what Darwin called ‘mistaken instinct’. The host is hard-wired to feed its hungry young and that’s why the con works. After nineteen days the cuckoo is literally bursting from its nest but will still be supported by its poor foster parents for a further two weeks, before abandoning them and heading in the direction of Africa.

With long, pointed wings, a long tail and barring underneath, the common cuckoo looks rather like a bird of prey. Only male cuckoos call ‘cuck-oo’. The bill is opened for the ‘cuck’ and closed to form a sound chamber for the ‘oo’. In flight, a cuckoo can often be confused with a sparrow-hawk with its long, pointed wings and grey-flecked under parts. It is thought that this mimicry may be a deliberate ruse to frighten a smaller bird off its nest, enabling the female to lay her own egg there.

While it may be easy to hear the call of the cuckoo, which carried over long distances, sightings are harder as they have a dull plumage and tend to hide within leafy cover. The male cuckoo is famous for its distinctive ‘koo-kooo’ call. It has been imitated by clockmakers around our world. The cuckoo clock, instead of the clock chiming, it makes a koo-kooo sound. Females have a bubbly chuckle sound that’s quite different from the male’s call.

Adult cuckoos move back to Africa as soon as the breeding season is over and that’s as early as the second half of June in southern England. Young cuckoos follow their parents to Africa several weeks later. The cuckoo spends nine months of the year in tropical Africa, where it has never been heard to call.

An old rhyme describes the Cuckoo’s way of calling, which in the United Kingdom goes like this:

 In April I open my bill.
 In May I sing night and day.
 In June I change my tune.
 In July far, far I fly.
 In August away I must.

The common cuckoo (Cuculus canorus) is a parasite with good PR. Despite deceiving other birds into hatching its eggs and raising its young, often at the expense of the cuckolded dupe’s legitimate offspring, the cuckoo seems to have emerged with its reputation not only intact but enhanced. William Shakespeare may have labelled the cuckoo call a ‘word of fear unpleasing to a married ear’, but people far and wide still willingly invite the sound into their homes to mark the hourly passing of time.

The female of the species is sneakier than the male. Whereas the proud and visible male cuckoo is responsible for that famous two-note call, it’s the female that does the actual dirty work of leaving usurpers in the homes of others. And her call is very different and rarely heard. But, as it turns out, it too is part of the parasitical package. It mimics the call of a hawk to distract nest-owners. The female has a rich bubbling chuckle, but the male’s call is the very familiar ‘cuckoo’. If you hear a Cuckoo calling, you will probably not see it until it stops and that’s when it flies away from its post.

From ‘Countryfile Magazine’
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Six

Preparing For The New Golden Age*

My inner guidance continues: ‘The plandemic is the biggest scam and hoax that your world has ever experienced. Yet, at the same time is serves the wise higher purpose of cleansing the spiritual ledgers of the whole of humankind and its world from outstanding karmic debts. And that’s a very necessary part of preparing them for the coming of the new golden age of plenty, when peace and harmony, honesty and truth will return to your world and these qualities will be its supreme ruler. Be of good heart, because with every passing day you are moving closer to this goal. And the more each one of you contributes to bringing it about, the more smoothly this transition will come about.

‘The behaviour of your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers show the wise ones in charge of them on the inner level that spiritually they are young and inexperienced. Otherwise they would not dream of getting involved in something like starting and maintaining something like a plandemic. If, in spite of the continued efforts of you, their older and more experienced siblings in the great family of humankind, the Christ nature of these youngster’s refuses to wake up from its slumbering state, their energies will not be right for reincarnating  on planet Earth when its spiritual transformation is complete. Because of this they will be unable to take part in the new golden age towards which you are ever more rapidly moving.

Those whose spiritual nature is insufficiently evolved will have to wait for the next golden age to come round, in about twenty-four thousand years. Spiritual age has nothing to do with the age of someone’s outer shell, i.e. the physical body which they are presently using as their vehicle for getting around on the earthly plane. Regardless of that, they are still young Gods in the making. They will be continuing the first part of their apprenticeship through experiencing themselves as physical beings in a material world, not on the Earth but a younger and less highly evolved planet, whose energies are a better match for theirs.

‘Back to the plandemic for a moment. Because it is the greatest scam that your world has ever experienced, there is no need for taking part in vaccinations. So avoid them as much as possible. Yet, at the same time do not grumble about what’s happening. Instead count your blessings and be thankful because the plandemic serves the wise higher purpose of cleansing the karmic ledgers of the whole of humankind, including yours. That’s why you have been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime. It’s the very reason why you are here.

‘It is also why your world has become so heavily over-populated. With the passing of time, the population figures will be going down again quite naturally and not because people are being wiped out by non-existent viruses. They will pass into our world because their present lifetime has served its purpose and they are allowed to go home. So do not be afraid when your turn has come. Remind yourself that you are not going to die and that you never will, because the essence of your being is spirit/soul. Like God, this part of your being is eternal and immortal and will never die. You merely move into another dimension of life.

‘When your time for doing so has come round this time, instead of resisting – the way you used to do in previous lifetimes – reach out for the loving hand of the Angel of death. Smile and know that it has come to set you free from the toils and troubles of earthly life. Ask the Angel to take your spirit/soul by the hand and move you into our world, the realm of spirit and light. That’s humankind’s true home, from which every one of you emerges at the beginning of a new earthly lifetime and returns to when it has run its course. Each time you arrive on our side of the veil that separates your two worlds from each other, you are much more alive than you ever were whilst on the earthly plane.

This is because you are once more aware of your true and eternal nature as spirit/soul who is a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human being once started their evolutionary journey as a tiny spark of their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light. Each lifetime you take part in the earthly school of life’s lessons expands your consciousness. They help you to grow in wisdom and understanding and that’s how you grow ever more Heaven-tall. When the end of your present lifetime comes round, never mind what you are leaving behind on the earthly plane, especially with regard to the plandemic. Remind yourself that everything in that world is of a temporary nature and not meant to last forever.

‘You will be of more use to your loved ones, when you are supporting them from this side of the veil. The more you observe earthly life from here, the more you will be able to recognise that it’s been a long time since the pharma industry began to dream of creating another plandemic of previously unheard proportions. You will be able to watch how their dream of ever increasing sales of pharmacy products, one of these days is going to burst like a soap bubble that’s been blown into the air. There will then be no further filling the pockets of its already immensely rich shareholders that at the plandemic’s start were already overflowing, at the expense of the resources of the whole of humankind.

‘Another German proverb comes to mind and that is ‘Die Rechnung ohne den Wirt machen!’ All along, the companies involved have been pursuing their ‘Enterprise Plandemic’ without asking to work with the help and will of your world’s hosts. And that’s none other than God and the Angels. Your world and everything within it is their permanent property. Nothing on the earthly plane belongs to any one of you. Everything is borrowed and a gift on time from the Highest. And everybody who ever reaches a leading position, whether they are as yet aware of it or not, can only do so because their intentions are supported by the will and wishes of the Highest, for the teaching/learning of certain lessons.

‘That’s why in some of your lifetimes you find yourself in the role of teacher and in others as student. Naturally, this also applies to those who are now in leading positions and that will continue for as long as temporary leaders are still required on the earthly plane. Eventually it dawns on the least evolved ones in your midst that everything that exists on the Earth is of a temporary nature and that, naturally, this also applies to them. We shall return to this theme.​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Seven

The Loving Eyes That Never Sleep*_




​
My inner guidance continues: ‘God and the Angels are the loving eyes that never sleep. Nothing happens in the whole of Creation without them knowing about it and agreeing that it should come about. Naturally, your world is not exempted from this rule. It’s for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind the most important lesson of all – the one of honesty and truth – that, with the help and will of God and the Angels the greatest scam of all times was allowed to happen. And that’s also the reason why, on the surface of things, the pharma industry seems to be getting away with ever more outrageous lies and deceptions.

‘First the bird flu and later the swine flu provided your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers with plenty of practice. Each time, the wise ones in charge of your world stopped them from blowing each one of these bubbles into the proportion of a plandemic, for the simple reason that the time was not yet right for it. On this occasion, however, the industry was allowed to succeed, but only up to a point. Their greed has blinded them to recognise that a plandemic would be the best way of how the industry itself could produce its own rope for hanging the faith and trust that people used to have in any of their products. This is why increasing numbers of you are in the process of discovering the true intentions behind any of the pharma industry’s efforts and that, for a long time by now, none of them have truly been for the benefit of humankind’s wellbeing.

‘In truth, the whole operation from its very beginnings has been nothing but one gigantic money-spinner. When looked at from the right perspective, you will be able to see for yourself that this has been one of the pharma industry’s easiest enterprises ever. All it had to do was walk in the footsteps of your world’s old religions with their by now well known lying, cheating and deceptions, of the self and others. It did not take the pharma industry long until it dawned on the companies involved that the more monstrous a lie about the threat of an illness they invented, the easier it would be to frighten the living daylights out the masses. Like sheep they would follow the industry’s invitation to mass vaccinations, not just one, but two or maybe even three.

‘The sky seems to be the limit, but is it really? How long will people allow themselves to be led by their noses, like sheep to the slaughterhouse or, in this case vaccinations that make them feel as if they were safe and protected against a non-existent health threat? This, however, is only intended to continue for a predestined time. The more people realise that the pharma industry’s money-spinning exercise is the true reason for and the driving force behind the plandemic, the more they are going to lose faith in whatever this industry may still want to present to your world. And that’s how the industry itself is turning the ideas they received from God and the Angels into a cuckoo’s egg. It was deposited in the nest of the natural healing methods that many wise ones in your midst to this day have not forgotten. Their ever increasing popularity is living proof that they really are returning to your world. More about this in a moment.

‘First let’s take a look at how ideas for effective healthcare products were initially placed in humankind’s nest of consciousness. Just like the ideas for your world’s old religions, they appeared one after the other. This was because God and the Angels gave their ideas to people who in those days really were interested in improving humankind’s living conditions and health. Intuitively, they were shown how to go about developing remedies that would help to conquer the main illnesses that up  to then had been the scourge of humankind, for example polio and smallpox. Through the products of those early days and other excellent ones that followed, like antibiotics, humankind’s faith and trust in the pharma industry’s products was steadily built up.

‘Alas, eventually the time would come when the ideas for new pharma products would be turned by the companies involved into ever more cuckoo’s eggs. Each hatchling would do its best to push the already existing eggs and hatchlings out of the host’s nest. The host was none other than humankind. That also happened to your world’s old religions. Yet, the deeper your world penetrates into the age of truth, the more clearly steadily increasing numbers of you will be able to see for themselves how, one after the other, religions as well as pharma products are being pushed out of humankind’s nest.

‘This creates the necessary space for natural healing methods. Ever more of you theses days are reaching out for the blessing, healing and helping energies of God and the Angels. This is because the knowledge is spreading that in truth there is only one God, the God of love and one chosen people, the whole of humankind, and so forth. Combining these two natural healing methods is the most effective one of all. This is how ever more of you discover that with the help and will of God and the Angels any kind of condition really can be healed. And that applies in particular to your world’s present sickness. Find out more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

‘After having worked exceedingly hard and that for quite a long time, on forcing the natural methods out of their nest, ever more of you recognise the true intentions behind any of the pharma industry’s products. That’s why they are losing their faith in all of them. Do you recognise the pattern of what goes round comes round? You are witnessing the closing of another circle of experiences and that’s because the time has come when the pharma industry slowly but surely succumbs to the same fate as your world’s old religions.

‘We, your spirit guides and helpers, are glad to see that steadily increasing numbers of you these days are searching for more reliable and trustworthy healing methods. That’s why the age-old natural ones are enjoying a great revival and their popularity is constantly increasing. Also, inspired by God and the Angels, new natural healing methods are being discovered and developed in your world.’

On 21st May 2021 something came my way that had been written by a lady who has first hand experience of how the pharma industry has been working for a long time: ‘I worked for over ten years in pharmacy and trained to be a dispenser. I did consider becoming a pharmacist, but saw the concern especially with 'old school' pharmacists about the changing role of pharmacy, and the concern they had about the hold of BigPharma on the entire profession.

‘I was blessed to work with pharmacists who treated me as an equal. It was the advantage of working for an independent community pharmacy. It was my experience and what I had been told during the H1N1 swine flu pandemic of 2009 and the complete contrast back in March 2029 to all I had been told in 2009 that alerted me to something not adding up. Masks were an absolute no no when people came in to the pharmacy wanting to purchase them, natural herd immunity was talked of, and when the vaccine was introduced in the autumn of 2009, the Superintendent Pharmacist was emphatic that she was not having the vaccine, and strongly advised us not to have either, because – using her words - vaccines generally take ten years to develop safely.

‘I started to do research and came across many eminent medical professionals such as Prof Michael Levitt, Professor Delores Cahill, Dr Sherri Tenpenny, Dr Judy Mikovits of Plandemic fame, Dr Vernon Coleman and more besides. Eventually late last summer I discovered UKColumn and that has been such a breath of fresh air. Journalism with integrity. This is now my only real news resource and 'go to' if I want to find well researched information.’

From ‘The UK Community’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•  ‘Colonising New Planets’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Eight

 Time For Taking Off Our Masks*_
​My inner guidance continues: ‘Every one of you eventually reaches the evolutionary point when it dawns on you that each earthly lifetime consists of simultaneously playing several roles. What you are constantly occupied with is very similar to play-acting in a school on the earthly plane. This is what all of you have always been doing on the great stage of earthly life. Alas, it takes many lifetimes before you become aware of it. Some in your midst believe that your earthly existence is but an illusion. Earthly life is a place of learning, a school. Taking part in it is real enough for as long as you still need to learn the many lessons this school alone can teach you.

‘However, the true nature of this school and the value of all its lessons can only be recognised and fully appreciated when you have returned to humankind’s true home, our realm. For many lifetimes you do this every so often, but only temporarily. Eventually, this school cannot teach someone any more. Your spirit/soul is then released into exploring the greater freedom of our world. Until your development has reached this point, each time you have recovered sufficiently from the stresses and strains of your earthly existence with us, there comes the moment when the wise ones in charge of you, invite you to look at the many different roles you have been playing, including the most recent one, in the Akashic Records.

‘You are happy to agree because this enables you to judge your own performances. Nobody judges you, except you yourself. Nobody forces you to return to the earthly plane; it’s your decision alone. Knowing that every one of you is a young God in the making and if you ever wish to reach the end of the initial part of your apprenticeship, it’s essential that you finding out what your weaknesses and strengths are, so you can work with them, increasing your strengths and overcoming your weaknesses. And that enables the wise ones in charge of you to design a wise and sensible plan how this can best be attended to in your next earthly lifetime. Only if you like their plan, you agree and you usually do.

‘At the end of everyone’s earthly education, only that which is good, right and beautiful remains. Everything else has gone. The only purpose it ever served was equipping you for the roles you once played. The main part of your equipment for each earthly interlude was the mask and costume you needed for playing each role. It took many earthly lifetimes before it at last dawned on you who and what you really are; that every human being is an eternal and immortal spirit/soul and a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother of all life; and that this also applies to you. Your mask and costumes were required for taking part in this, that and the other of the earthly school of life’s lessons. As all of them have been sufficiently absorbed, you no longer need anything connected with them.

‘You no longer need anyone to tell you that on the inner plane of your being you have never been either man nor woman, as well as a brother or sister of all your siblings in the great family of humankind. You can see for yourself that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between anything. And because every human spirit/soul once started their evolutionary journey as a tiny spark of the Great Divine Light, every one of you like God is androgynous, man and woman, male and female, God and Goddess all in one. Forgiving yourself for taking such a long time to understand God’s true nature and your own, comes to you quite naturally. You know why Shakespeare in ‘As You Like It’ wrote:


_This wide and Universal theatre
 Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
 All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
 They have their exits and their entrances,
 And one person, in their time, plays many parts._


‘To help you gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of your earthly existence and the complexities that have always been hiding behind its surface, throughout the ages the Great Mother’s love and wisdom have been presenting the truth about why you need to take part in earthly life. In spite of Her temporary withdrawal from the earthly scene, in the course of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy and all-male God-heads, the Mother’s wisdom never ceased flowing into your world and many different channels. Shakespeare was but one of them.

‘Lack of understanding has always been humankind’s main obstacle on the evolutionary journey, individually and collectively. As soon as you sufficiently comprehend life in general and your own existence within it, you realise that there is no need to forget anything, but that for you the time for forgiving has come. And so you first forgive yourself for every bit of suffering you, in your ignorance, once handed out to anyone. As by then you already have a long evolutionary journey behind you and you have taken part in every one of the earthly school of life’s lessons, there must have been many. To ensure that each one really had been understood, you sometimes found yourself at the giving end of suffering while in other lifetimes you were on the receiving end.

‘When you have reached this developmental point, you realise that ultimately no human spirit/soul has ever been guilty of anything, in the course of their many earthly lifetimes. That’s because each one of you, whilst taking part in life on the grand stage of Mother Earth, in some of your lifetimes merely ever played the part of pupil or student, while in others you appeared as teacher and wise one. That’s all!

‘As soon as Mother Earth’s transition from a mostly material planet into a purely spiritual one is complete, the new golden age of plenty will be with you. This will be the case when your world’s outer plane has become like its inner counterpart. Because everybody will take only that which they need and leave the rest for everybody else, there will no longer be shortages of any kind. Hunger and starvation, sickness and even death, as human beings once knew it, will have been overcome. Honesty and truth, loving kindness and supporting each other will have replaced the masculine lust for warmongering and empire building. The yokes of exploiting and taking advantage of people’s weaknesses, the main one having been fear, will by then have been overcome and forgotten. Peace, balance and harmony will exist in both parts of your world, on its inner plane as much as on the outer.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•  ‘Relationship Healing’
• ‘Friendship Healing’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part One

The Greatest Deceptions Ever!*_

Freely, freely you have received,
Freely, freely now give.
Go in My name and because you know
And understand who and what I truly am,
Others can do so, too.

Carol Owens 1972
Adapted by Aquarius
February 2021​
George Orwell wrote: ‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ And this is what Mark Twain thought: ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ That’s why today I have come to share with you the truth behind some of the greatest deceptions and lies that for a long time have been the most serious obstacles on the road of humankind’s spiritual development. Together we shall look at some of the most important ones as follows:

•    ‘You will know the truth and the truth will set you free.’ John 8:32 True. Every word of the Bible is from God and therefore literally true. Untrue! The truth, in the form of higher esoteric meaning, has always been hiding behind the surface words of your world’s religious teachings. For a long time, that’s where they remained, but the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper you and your world are moving into this age, the more of you will find their way into its freedom. It consists of believing what the wise one or living God within you, your inner guidance, tells you is true, irrespective of what may be written somewhere or what anybody else may say. The beginning of this freedom is discovering who and what I truly am, who and what every one of you is, and what kind of a relationship all of you have always had with Me, in spite of the fact that for a long time you did not know about it.

•    I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and My great evolutionary plan for the Earth and humankind decrees that through some of the greatest deceptions and lies that have ever been experienced in your world, humankind should be taught the value of honesty and truth. When the right age for them to return has been reached, these qualities will gradually re-establish themselves. Since your entry into the Aquarian age that’s been happening with steadily increasing force. True!

•    The Divine Trinity consists of the Great Father, his only born son Jesus, who sits at the Father’s right hand side and the Holy Ghost. Untrue! Jesus was immaculately conceived by a virgin called Mary, who gave birth to him in a stable surrounded by animals. For all times she will remain seated below Father and Son to serve them. Untrue! Approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its dominance of the masculine over the feminine have been the greatest deception that was ever experienced in your world. God and Goddess are equal partners in the creative process. Lovingly they respond to each other. The masculine provides the ideas and the love and wisdom of the feminine decides which ideas should be used, where and when. By slowing down the vibrations of the Christ light to the right frequency, matter appears. And that’s how God and Goddess harmoniously working together have always brought everything that exists on the earthly plane into being. This will forever continue.

•    The false beliefs of your world’s religions have been our instruments for helping humankind to become familiar with the darkest and most evil aspects of human nature. These beliefs encouraged those in leadership positions to abuse their power by dominating their religion’s followers and relieving them as much as possible of their earthly resources, especially money. That’s why in some of your lifetimes, you generously handed out the suffering this caused. And each time My law of cause and effect returned such actions to you, you were the one who suffered. For a well balanced earthly education it’s essential that each one of you spends some of your lifetimes hurting, wounding and exploiting people, while in others you are on the receiving end of what you once did to others.

•   Jesus is a historical figure who once walked on the Earth. Untrue! Jesus is a symbolism that represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. True! The tale of his life is literally true. Untrue! The story is a mere legend. It was inspired by Me and the Angels to tell humankind in picture-book format about the initiations every human being experiences, in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. The state of your initial ignorance of your true higher God or Christ nature is described by the birth of the Christ child and no room at the inn. The story ends with the God-man, everybody’s lower nature, bleeding to death on the cross of its earthly existence, so that your spirit nature can rise and take over completely.

•   Jesus was conceived immaculately by the Virgin Mary. Not literally. Immaculate conception means that the idea of the Christ spirit to come alive on the earthly plane has its origin on the highest levels of life, in My mind.

•    Jesus was born in a stable, surrounded by animals. Not literally. A long, long time ago, the idea of placing a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s light in every human being’s heart came forth from My mind. The stable is a symbolism for the most humble place on the Earth: the human heart. And the animals surrounding the child’s crib represent the lower animal nature of the leaders of your world’s religions.

•    Heaven and hell are places where people go, either when they follow one of the other of our world’s religions or refuse to believe in them. Untrue! Heaven and hell are states of consciousness that every human being has the power of creating, for themselves and those around them.

•    Every one of you is a miserable worm and sinner. Untrue! All of you, without exception, are My beloved children of the Earth. And I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ Spirit’s Light. This is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns, the Sun behind and shining through its physical manifestation in the sky above your world.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•  ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From God And The Angels 

Sweet Surrender*_

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
• ‘Sweet Surrender’​
‘Lost and alone, on some forgotten highway. Travelled by many, remembered by few.’ Alas, this is how far too many human beings to this day perceive their earthly existence. But in truth none of you has ever been lost or alone and never will be. We dwell on the highest level of life and we have brought every one of you into being. None of you was ever left to struggle alone on the earthly plane of life, even though it felt like that to you. We have always accompanied every one of you and shown the road you are required to walk up the spiritual mountain of the earthly plane. Although we are invisible to earthly eyes, we are constantly guiding as well as protecting you. Because you are allowed to make your own decisions about things, we only come to the rescue whenever a situation is in danger of getting out of hand. This frequently happens during the early stages of your education in the earthly school of life.

This is how all of you together and each one on their own are constantly ascending the spiritual mountain of that plane. It is a long and protracted journey of many lifetimes that starts when one of you first comes forth as an idea from the heartmind of the Great Father of all life. The Great Mother places this idea in the form of a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s spirit and light into the heart of each new human being that’s preparing to appear in your world. From that moment onwards, every one of you constantly walks their own predestined pathway that consists of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. For every one of you this road has been designed with greatest love and care by Me, your Creator.

Almost eight billion human beings are presently taking part in earthly life and therefore are, one way or another, affected by what’s presently happening. The song’s forgotten highway describes every human being’s long evolutionary journey. It takes all of you time and again round the whole of the zodiac, through every one of its signs and houses, without your earthly selves being aware of what’s happening to them. It’s not that anyone really has forgotten this highway. The recall of every one of your lifetimes is stored in your soul memories. From there they are influencing your earthly selves in either positive or negative ways. It takes a long time until that part of your being consciously realises what’s happening and in which direction it has always been travelling.

Everything that ever happened in your world came about for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind, individually and collectively, a lesson about something. Your world’s present difficult situation is no exception. Its main purpose is assisting the higher God or Christ nature of ever more of you to wake up from their slumbering state. Many got lost in the illusion of an over materialistically orientated world. Believing that this is all there is to humankind’s existence, they think it’s possible to get away with just about anything, if you go the right way about it. An essential part of humankind’s lesson about the value of honesty and truth has been the present final gigantic outburst of lying and cheating, deception and corruption. As a result of this, when honesty and truth at last re-establish themselves in your world, which they will do soon, each one of you will value and appreciate them so much that carefully guard them.

The song speaks of ‘Looking for something that I can be believe in. Looking for something I’d like to do with my life.’ The Aquarian age is bringing every one of you something that really exists, the truth. Gone are the days of legends like the one about a God-man, who promises to save you and redeem every sin anyone will ever commit, especially those committed in his name. All you have to do is say that you believe that the God-man really exists and that every word of the legend about his life is literally true.

What’s now coming humankind’s way with ever increasing force is the truth about this man and everything else. And that’s going to make good the damage that was brought about by political organisations who, for long enough by now, have been hiding their intentions of troublemaking and warmongering behind the façade of religious teachings. Their insistence that every word of their sacred texts is literally true has been setting people and nations against each other, inciting them to maim and kill each other. Any kind of violence has been and still is permitted in the name of what those at the head of such organisations say, and probably believe themselves, is God. It’s a case of the blind leading the blind, if ever there was one.

The word Islam means surrender. That’s what is truly required of every human being towards the end of their earthly education. It means freely and willingly leaving behind the drives and urges of the crude lower unevolved aspect of your nature. They need to be placed into the loving arms of your own higher God or Christ nature with its hopes, dreams and aspirations of a very different kind. This part alone can lead every one of you, the whole of humankind and your world into the new golden age in which truth and honesty, kindness and tolerance towards every human being will be the supreme rulers. Every one is your sibling in the great family of humankind, irrespective of what their beliefs are and of what colour their skin is. That’s the true meaning of surrendering.

As soon someone’s higher nature has completely taken over its lower counterpart, when the outer has become like the inner, you have reached the final stage of your education in the earthly school of life. You have evolved into a Christed one, in your own right. To ease your way of getting there, promise yourself not to give in to the lying and cheating of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Instead put all our faith and trust in us and the knowledge that the deeper you and your world are moving into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, nothing and nobody will be able to hide the truth.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'Comfort For The Bereaved'

Going Home*

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day,
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by,
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day,
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on . . .

I’m just going home!
Without being aware of it,
I have gone this way many times before.
And it’s good to know that none of us
Ever has to do so on their own.
One of the Angels of Death held our hand and
Took us back home into the world of spirit or light.
From which every one of us emerges
At the beginning of a new earthly lifetime.

God and the Angels always have been and
Forever will be as much part of us
As we are part of them.
And wherever our evolutionary pathway
May still have to take us,
There’s no need to be afraid of anything.
They will forever be accompanying us
And showing the way.
We shall always be safe because
In all Eternity our life will rest
In the loving embrace of the
Great Father/Mother of all life and
Their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’​
I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s departure from the earthly plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it’s always at the right moment. And that’s going to apply as much to you and me, as well as everybody else. The way I understand life now, is that it is by no means a one-off affair, the way our world’s old religions tried to make us believe. Nobody is snuffed out like a candle, each time one of their earthly lifetimes has reached its end. Every human being’s existence consists of a long drawn out developmental journey that is constantly taking each individual, the whole of humankind and our world, forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of all life.

The essence of every human being is spirit/soul and like God, they are eternal and immortal. Only when the wise higher purpose of any given lifetime has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our spirit/soul’s home into the world of spirit or light. This is independent of what age our outer shell, the physical body, may be and in what manner our departure comes about. To my mind, no death can be described as ‘untimely’. It would be an injustice to the infinite wisdom and love with which God and the Angels in charge of our development are taking the greatest of care about attending to every detail of everybody’s evolutionary pathway.


Our Creator is the Divine Trinity of the Great Spirit, the Father/Mother  of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s  spirit and light, is our Creator’s Divine Trinity. And the Angels and  Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are the executors of  the Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. They are  responsible for the development of every human being who ever took part  in earthly life, the whole of humankind and our world. This is the  ultimate authority who decides about everything that, in keeping with  the great plan, needs to happen in the whole of Creation. They are the  only ones who have any true and everlasting power. Nothing is beyond or  outside of their will and wishes. And no soul’s departure from earthly  life ever takes place without their consent. This is true for any kind  of death, including suicide. Find out more about this by following the  relevant link at the end of this chapter.

The only part that dies when one of us departs from the earthly plane is  their physical body. But that’s merely an outer shell which every   spirit/soul requires for functioning and getting around in our world,   for one lifetime only. Ever more of us these days are becoming aware   that leaving our physical body behind does not mean we are dead. Because  the essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul, we can and will never die because just like God we are eternal and immortal. At the end of   each earthly lifetime, one of the Angels of Death returns our   spirit/soul to the world of spirit or light. It is humankind’s true   home, the inner spiritual background of our world, from we emerge at the  beginning of each new lifetime and return to as soon as it has run its  course.

Whenever one of our loved ones has left this plane, there is no need to  think that they have gone to a place somewhere ‘up above or out there’.  Even though the spirit realm is invisible to earthly eyes, it is there  nonetheless. Everything that appears in our world, the outer plane,  first has to become manifest on its inner counterpart. Without the  inner, there would be no outer; there would be no you and me. And that’s  why there is no need to ever talk of those whose physical being has  left us, as if they had disappeared altogether. They most certainly have  not.

Our world is not really a home. It’s but a temporary staying place, a   school and place for growing in wisdom and understanding of ourselves   and the world around us. That’s how every human being’s consciousness   slowly but steadily expands. Each can only do this from their own   experiences. Nobody can do it for us. And everything that ever happens   on this plane does so for a wise higher purpose that’s meant to teach   those involved something.

And because I get much comfort from music, especially when it is   accompanied by words that really speak to my heart, this song is now   winging its way to you, in the hope that it might do the same for you.

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘From Darkness Into Light’
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

Recommended Viewing:
•  ‘Going Home’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Are Sailing*_

Can you hear me, can you hear me?
Through the dark night, far away?
I am dying, forever crying,
To be with you, who can say?

We are sailing, we are sailing,
Home again,
‘Cross the sea.
We are sailing
Stormy waters,
To be near you,
To be free.

Oh Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ’s Light.
To be near you, to be free and shake off
The chains and shackles of the
False beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of
Our world’s religions of times gone by.
Longing to enjoy the greater freedom of
The Aquarian age, the age of truth,
That tells us to believe what our heart,
The seat of everybody’s inner guidance,
Tells us is TRUE!

Over the murky ocean of our world’s religions of the past,
Leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy
With its unnatural all-male God-heads,
With its warmongering and empire building
Through cheating, lying and deception,
Of the self and others,
We are sailing to the clear waters of
The Aquarian age, the age of truth, and
God’s sacred wisdom and truth,
Which freely flows from the Highest levels of life
Directly into the earthly receiver/transmitter stations
Of all human beings whose earthly minds are tuned
Into God and the Angels’ frequencies.  

Rod Stewart Lyrics
Originally by The Sutherland Brothers
Updated by Aquarius
March 2021​
To paraphrase Plato: ‘What would our world be without music? The Universe’s feminine soul reveals itself to us through music. It provides our minds with wings and assists our imagination with flying to the higher and highest levels of life. Music communicates with us through the world of feelings. It has the power of evoking feelings of anger and sadness as well as charm and beauty to humankind’s frequently dreary earthly existence, especially during the times of the so-called ‘pandemic’ 2020/2021. It also has the power of renewing our hope, faith and trust in the basic goodness of life, isn’t it’s mere presence living proof that God and the Angels always have taken care of our true needs and that this will continue, forever? Otherwise there would be no music.’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody*

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.

If I can help ever more spiritually homeless
To find out about their eternal home and that
In truth there is no death, only a moving on to
Different dimensions of life,
So they lose their fear of death and the unknown.
When they understand that God and the Angels
Are in charge of us and our world
That they have always protected us and that now
The time has come for wanting to show us intuitively
How, hand in hand with them, as many as possible
Need to do their share of bringing about
The greatest healing miracle ever
Experienced on the Earth and that is the
Natural happy ending of the 2019/2020 pandemic,
Then my living has not been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius
Updated September 2020 

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life*

The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean​
•   The experiences of all past, present and future earthly lifetimes are written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life. There is a small one for every individual human being and this in turn is part of the Great Plan/Book of life for the whole of Creation and our world. Everybody’s lessons for each earthly sojourn are determined by these books. This shows that we are always in the right place, at the right time and with the right people. That’s how each one of us is always taking part in their predestined lessons, whilst attending to some of their outstanding karmic debts that have accumulated in their spiritual bank account.

•    Every human being’s earthly lifetime is part of the progress that always has been and forever will be moving humankind, individually and collectively, steadily forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of life. Each one through their own experiences is constantly growing in wisdom and understanding of themselves, the world around us, the true nature of God and our own.

•    We are taking part in the earthly school of our own free will. Nobody forces us to do so. Yet, whenever we return to the world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, we realise that the essence of our being is spirit/soul and that they are, like God, eternal and immortal. Once more we know that, if we ever wish to reach the end of our apprenticeship as a young God in the making, there is nothing for it but applying for another earthly lifetime. The experiences of each new one are based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made in those days.

•    This is how it comes about that, a long time before appearing once more on the earthly plane, together with the wise ones in charge of us, we look at what kind of a lifetime is going to benefit our evolutionary pathway most. We ourselves decide which one is likely to provide us with sufficient opportunities for spiritual growth through consciousness expanding experiences that help us grow in wisdom and understanding. The many challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s pathway through each one of their earthly lifetimes in truth are essential ingredients of these journeys.

•    During our times in the spirit realm, humankind’s true home, we appreciate that without difficulties our wisdom and understanding would never expand, the way all of God’s children of the Earth are predestined to do. Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything comes our way for the wise higher reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful and orderly manner, as soon as we have spiritually matured enough to be able to cope with them. That’s how every one of us is constantly moving forwards and upwards on their very own evolutionary spiral of life, as well as that of the whole of humankind and our world.

•    All who, at any given time, are taking part in earthly life are destined to make their own valuable contribution to the state of our world. Everybody is gifted in some special way and we have been granted the gift of our present lifetime so that, if our special talent has not yet risen to the surface of our conscious mind, with the passing of time it is likely to reveal itself.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, as well as all other spirit friends and helpers, are constantly with us. Although none of them can be seen by earthly eyes, rest assured that they are there. They cannot do our spiritual work for us, but they are constantly trying to protect and guide us through every experience, as much as it’s sensible for easing our way through the lessons we have agreed to take part in.  

•    There comes a time in every human being’s development when we realise that the efforts of our friends and helpers on the higher and highest levels of life always have and forever will have only our best at heart. This is also true for the whole of humankind and our world. Therefore, when problems arise let’s not look for purely personal solutions. First consider the Divine principles that brought them into being and why things are happening, what wise higher purpose they might be serving.

•    All earthly minds are receiver/transmitter stations for ideas from the Highest levels of life that are constantly flowing into our world. Reflections of this nature tune our mind into their frequencies and a solution may come to us intuitively that is fair and just not only for life on the earthly plane but everything that exists in the whole of Creation.

•    All together let’s sing the praises of the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. S/He is the highest Star and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above our world. Every human being contains a spark of this light, even though at first only in seed form.

•    All glory, honour and praise be to You for creating the visible and invisible parts of every human being, in both part of our world. The essence of our being is spirit/soul and they are eternal and immortal. Like You, they can and never will die. O wonder, every cell and atom of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, was brought about by You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, from this Great Light.

Each time our earthly existence has run its course, the essence of our being, our eternal and immortal spirit/soul, goes home for rest and recuperation from the stresses and strains, tests and trials of earthly life. The earthly personality we have developed up to that point we leave behind. It has been but a mask behind which our true higher nature has been hiding. We strip it off similar to a costume that was only meant to be worn for one particular role in that lifetime.

Every rebirth onto the earthly plane is the beginning of another role we have agreed to play, because it will help us take part in the lessons we most urgently need. Unaware of what we are doing, we pick up our old personality up and get going. Each new lifetime is influenced by our environment and that is constantly adding something to our old character traits. Safely stored in the subconscious part of our being, they accompany us from one lifetime into the other. Through our responses to the world around we work on developing our earthly personality some more. Each new lifetime offers opportunities for building up and increasing its strengths and, hopefully, overcoming and leaving behind ever more of our weaknesses.

The roles we play during every one of our earthly sojourns are very similar to play-acting in schools on the earthly plane. Each role we play during all our lifetimes are cast off like masks or costumes. As they were only needed for taking part in certain lessons and are of no other value, we just leave them behind. The only things that stay with us in all Eternity is what living on the earthly plane has taught us, the way we have grown in wisdom and understanding. Everything that once was evil and ugly, in our character and our world, through this process has steadily evolved into something that is good, right and beautiful. When at last we have reached the end of our earthly education, we realise that every one of our earthly lifetimes has been but one page in the great book of our own life. Only love remains, everything else is no more.

Updated 3rd June 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘From Darkness Into Light’
• ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•  ‘Relationship Healing’
• ‘Friendship Healing’
• ‘Don’t Give Up’
• ‘You Are Special’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sunrise, Sunset*_

Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don’t remember growing older
When did they?

When did she get to be a beauty?
When did he grow to be so tall?
Wasn’t it yesterday
When they were small?

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly flow the days
Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another,
Laden with happiness and tears.

What words of wisdom can I give them?
How can I help to ease their way?
Now they must learn from one another,
Day by day.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.,
One season following another
Laden with happiness and tears.

From ‘Fiddler On The Roof’
By Jerry Bock and Sheldon Harnick

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘Sunrise, Sunset’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
* * *​


----------



## bazz cargo

Just having a thought for a day is exhausting.


----------



## Aquarius

bazz cargo said:


> Just having a thought for a day is exhausting.


Poor you!


----------



## bazz cargo

Had another thought today. Something went twang in the back of my head... I might be broken.


----------



## Aquarius

Never mind! You'll probably have another thought tomorrow. If you do, don't forget to tell us about it!


----------



## Aquarius

*The Greatest Glory*

Every earthly lifetime is a gift from the Highest. Realising this, let’s try to make every minute and second of it count and never give up on what our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, tells us is true. Let’s not shy away from making mistakes because they are teaching us more than any success ever could. Instead of feeling bad about our blunders, let’s thank them for helping us to evolve into a better person. After all, our moving forwards and upwards on our personal evolutionary spiral could only come about because of what we learnt from our mistakes. So, let’s only look down on someone when we are giving them a helping hand to get up.

The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘Don’t Give Up’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Overflowing Cup*​​I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

If You give me strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
I’ll not ask for other blessings
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can drink from my saucer,
Each time my cup has overflowed.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​​From 'Words Of Hope And Encouragement'​​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Day Is A New Beginning*

Each day is a new beginning,
So start it with a smile.
And practise the art of living
By doing things that are worthwhile,
Like loving and forgiving,
And creating time to spare
For making someone happy
And showing how much we care.

May we never forget that
Each day is a gift from the Highest,
Even though at the moment we are still
Battling our way through the plandemic.
Knowing that this too serves a wise and higher purpose,
The same as everything else that ever happened
On our plane of life,
Let’s not forget to give thanks and praise for it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated August  2021

* * *​


----------



## Matchu




----------



## Aquarius

_*Our New World*_

Because our thoughts create our reality,
Just take a moment here and there to think about
How Mother Earth will be in the new golden age,
When honesty and truth are its supreme rulers,
People live together in peace and harmony,
Helping and supporting instead of exploiting each other.

There is only one God, the God of love,
And only one religion, the religion of love.
Warmongering and empire building are no more.
Nobody goes hungry or thirsty and that’s come about
In a natural way because everybody takes merely
What they need and leaves the rest for those behind.
Everybody is well fed, housed and clothed,
And has a plentiful supply of clean water.

Children are well cared for and looked after.
Each one is loved, appreciated and encouraged
To bring forth the best from deep within their own being.
Everybody knows that they are not vessels waiting to be filled,
But probably have spent many previous lifetimes
Developing a unique set of gifts and talents which
The Great Father/Mother bestowed upon them
At the moment of their creation.
They are our true eternal parents, who never leave us.
The Angelic kingdom, on their behalf,
Cares for everyone’s true needs.
Everybody is gifted in a special way.
In each new lifetime everybody brings their
Gifts and talents with them, waiting to be coaxed
To the surface of our consciousness and then
Developed and unfolded some more.

With every day that passes the golden age draws closer.
That’s not merely a hope and dream but will soon
Turn into a reality on the earthly plane because it’s
Written in God’s evolutionary plan for us and our world.
And each one of us has been gifted in some
Special way that enables us to make,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Their own unique contribution to this new era
Of peace, harmony and plenty for all.
Each in their own way is required
To give of their best.
That’s all!

Updated September 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘You Are Special’

From 'Prayers For Our Time'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is Like A Mirror*

There are loyal hearts and spirits brave,
And souls who are pure and true.
Like them, give to our world the best you have,
So only more of the same can return to you.

Give love, so that through you it does flow
And returns to give you strength in your hours of need.
Have trust and faith in the basic goodness of life.
Make sure your whole being shows
It with every thought, word and deed.

Meet all life with honesty and truth,
And when this gift returns to you in kind,
When honour with honour does meet,
Greet it with a smile and you will surely find
That even this returns to you as sweet.

Be compassionate with all who weep and mourn,
Help them to enjoy our world again.
The scattered seeds of your love are outborne,
Even though you sometimes think that sowing
Them might have been in vain.

Life acts like a mirror before King and slave.
It reveals to us who and what we truly are in everything we do.
And whenever you give to our world the best you have,
Rest assured that only the best can return to you and
That’s by no means an empty promise.

It happens because God’s justice is perfect,
Because it is based on the
Universal law of cause and effect or Karma.
This law ensures that everything one of us sends
Into our world in thoughts, words and actions,
In due course must return to its sender
In somewhat strengthened form.

Madeline Bridges
Edited by Aquarius
Updated September 2021 

* * *​


----------



## Lawless

Aquarius said:


> Is this the little girl I carried?


I was scrolling down and suddenly my eyes thought they had read the words "Is this the little girl I caned?" I was like WHATT?  and scrolled back up. No, it was "carried".


----------



## Aquarius

If the truth of what happened in that particular lifetime, both would probably apply!


----------



## Aquarius

*The Perfect Plan - Update*

God, the Great Father/Mother of all life,
When designing the plan for the creation of 
Mother Earth and her planetary system, 
Decreed that in millions and millions of years 
A race of people would evolve from the animal kingdom, 
Which would be created first. 
Each one of the people who, with the passing of time,
Would appear on the Earth would in truth be 
A young God in the making, no more and no less,
Without for a long time being aware of 
Who and what every one of them truly is. 

Each would have the best as well as the worst within.
That which is bad and evil is meant to be experienced,
Merely for the sake of becoming familiar with it,
And then be overcome by slowly but surely 
Bringing forth, each from deep within their own being,
The best, the highest and holiest that’s 
An natural part of every human being’s nature.  

This perfect Divine great plan of life 
Will keep on unfolding in all Eternity.
The great design also contains a smaller plan
For every human being who ever takes
Part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.
Naturally, that also includes the likes of you and me.
The great plan as well as each small one provides 
That all lives should touch each other
Because it’s through us that the 
Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born
Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, has always
Been blessing and healing not only humankind,
But our whole world, all nations
And every individual within them, those of the
Animal, vegetable and human kingdoms alike. 

What a joy!
 A new golden age of peace and happiness beyond 
Anything that to this day can be imagined by earthly minds 
Is in the process of coming about through the 
Outer plane becoming ever more like the inner one,
Where love and wisdom, honesty and truth
Are the supreme rulers.
Because I know God’s great evolutionary plan
For our world, that’s why I can tell you reliably that 
All is well with us and our world,
Always has been and forever will be.

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius
Updated 3rd January 2022

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						How Did It All Begin?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book How Did It All Begin? by Aquarius. This book takes us into the spiritual background of life and looks at how Earth life in particular once began.The Beginning of Human Life     Throughout the ages a great deal of gold in the form of spiritual wisdom was given to the human race in...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of The Real You*

The Age of Aquarius has been with us
For quite some time by now.
That’s why it is becoming ever more widely known that 
It is the age of truth which has been in preparation for a long time
When the truth from the Highest levels of life will gradually flowing
Into the hearts and minds of those you are ready to 
Receive and understand it, so that
Eventually, it will be reaching all who, 
At any given time, are attending the lessons
Of the earthly school of life. 
Because of this, nobody will soon be able to 
Hide the truth behind our world’s present state
From common view and knowledge. 

The Aquarian age is also the age of 
Friendship and siblinghood with any kind of
Manifestation of life everywhere
In the whole of Creation, not merely on our planet.
With this the time has come for renewing 
All our relationships, especially the most difficult ones.
First in line is the one with ourselves and also
With our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ.
All relationships are waiting to be healed and transformed 
Into bonds of friendship and love, so that once we have
Created them, they can never again be taken from us. 
And wherever our evolutionary journey may still
Have to take us, they will be with us.
They are going to be ours to keep in all Eternity.

Our love for each other, the whole of humankind,
Our world and its Creator act like spiritual wings. 
They enable us to rise above our lower nature’s
Meanness and selfish desires.
At last, we can peer beyond the ends of our noses, 
To perceive the greater picture of our existence,
Its outer and inner counterpart where all is one
And there’s no separation between anything. 
Honesty and truth are its supreme rulers.
The knowledge that everything on the earthly plane 
Only ever happened for the wise higher purpose
Of teaching humankind every one of the lessons
That are needed, individually and collectively,
On the evolutionary journey that will forever 
Take all of us forwards on the upwards winding 
Spiral of life. 

The Universal Christ’s light and warmth are known as
The Christ Star and that’s the strongest and brightest light
In the whole of Creation.
Let’s tune into its energies and ask God and the Angels 
To teach us how they wish us to bless and heal,
Hand in hand with them, our world. 
Every human being contains at least a spark of 
The Christ light, even though in many it has not yet
Woken from the early state and as yet hasn’t gathered
Sufficient strength to take over its counterpart, 
The lower earthly personality. 
Nonetheless, the spark is there and that’s 
The Christ child that the Jesus legend places
Into the crib among the animals and that’s
A symbolism for everybody’s lower human animal nature. 


God and the Angels place a spark of the Christ light
Into the heartmind of every human being
When it’s first being released into being educated
In the earthly school of life’s lessons. 
By taking part in them in the course of many lifetimes, 
Every spark is constantly growing stronger.
This continues until the Christ nature has taken
Over its counterpart, the lower earthly nature.
That’s how every one of us is taken, time and again,
Through all signs and houses of the zodiac.
The Christ child in the manger is a symbolism 
Of this process and that’s the beginning
Of the wise one or living God in every 
Human being’s heart coming ever more alive.

The highest and noblest qualities displayed
By Jesus are in every human being, 
Even though at first only in seed form. 
Don’t allow this to discourage you,
Because the God-man is not a historical figure.
The story of his life is but a legend 
That was created by God and the Angels,
So that in due course we would be able to 
Recognise that the Divine qualities are present
In every human being, although for a long time
They are inactive and therefore invisible. 

And yet, we can only see in others what’s also in us. 
Therefore, Jesus’ characteristics and abilities 
Must also be in us,
But where?
 Deep within our own being.
Everybody has the very best as well as the worst within.
The best is meant to be brought forth and developed
And everything else needs to nailed to the cross of earthly life,
To bleed to death. 
Jesus dying on the cross is a symbolism 
Of this process which every human being experiences 
Sometime on its evolutionary journey.
From the lowest up the highest, 
That’s how each one of us has to travel.

The end of our earthly education has been reached
When we have evolved into 
A Christed one, in our own right.
We are then aware of our true nature
And the high and holy destiny that awaits 
Every human being at the end of being educated
In the earthly school of life,
At that stage of our development we know 
Who and what God is and who we truly are, 
As well as what kind of relationship every human being
Has with their Divine parents. 
No further earthly lifetimes will then be required 
By us and at the natural end of our last one,
We are released into the greater freedom
Of the spirit realm and continuing their studies
By exploring its higher and eventually highest realities.

On the long, steep and narrow road that leads 
To this goal, refuse to pay attention to the shouts of 
Those who think they know the way,
Even though their behaviour shows they have no idea
Of what truly is at stake in our world. 
As the pioneers of the Aquarian Age, we have learnt
To pay attention to our inner guidance and
Following its directions and that’s the right road for us. 

Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us is required to walk this road alone.
And it’s good to know, that although they are invisible
To earthly eyes, they really are there, 
Always have been and forever will be.
In truth, none of us has ever walked 
The earthly plane alone.
Under their guidance and protection,
Eventually, every human being’s task consists 
Of bringing down to the earthly plane ever more 
Knowledge of God’s great evolutionary plans
For the whole of humankind, our world 
And everything within it.

We are here to share, with as many as possible,
Our understanding of the wise higher purpose 
That every human existence ultimately serves,
So that ever more of us can bring forth and develop 
The spiritual wings of the real you.
They alone enable us to lift ourselves above 
Whatever may still have to happen in our world.​
Every human being, without exception, has an eternal and everlasting spirit/soul that cannot be harmed, hurt or destroyed by anything. Never having been born on the earthly plane, this part of our being will never perish or die. When, in the course of many lifetimes, the Divine spark in us has grown strong enough, this aspect of our being provides us with the spiritual wings that empower us to lift ourselves above what’s happening on the earthly plane. This enables us to recognise what’s behind the present situation and what kind of purpose it serves. 

That’s the power within everybody, at least potentially. With the passing of time, it enables us to not only lift ourselves above what’s happening in our world and take ever more of our siblings in the great family of humankind with us. That’s why whatever we have learnt along the pathway of our present lifetime, needs to be shared so that others can do the same for themselves – if that’s their desire. Nobody ever forces us to do anything. The freedom of will to draw our own conclusion and make our own decisions is one of the main gifts that the Highest Forces of life have always granted every one of Its beloved children of the Earth. 

The God-man Jesus is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature, which in the course of many lifetimes spent in the earthly school of life everybody develops towards the end of being educated there. Each one of the miracles and wonders that, according to the legend of his life, Jesus brought about is filled with symbolic meanings. Every one of them is waiting to eventually be performed, by none other than God and the Angels, through everyone whose higher nature has been developed. And that’s the power of the real you.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Legends For The Aquarian Age’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Aquarian Revelations, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Aquarian Revelations by Aquarius. This book brings you my Aquarian revelation which can be expressed in one word and that is TRUTH.The Aquarian Revelations - Part One  Witnessing Evolution     God’s Universal laws are ruling life throughout the whole of Creation, including...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Legends For The Aquarian Age, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Legends For The Aquarian Age by Aquarius. This book is about the ancient myths and legends that have come down to us throughout the ages, without exception, have always contained important esoMyths And Legends For The Aquarian Age  Part One  Uranus And Gaia  When Creation Was Begun...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’

https://www.booksie.com/632627-the-greatest-healing-miracle-ever 

* * *​


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

“Pursuit is the affirmation of living – as in love for instance; although it’s not until you try to define it with words that you realize you can only ever end up with a million ways of not quite getting it right.”


----------



## Aquarius

How right you are!


----------



## Aquarius

*Risks*

For our small earthly selves life frequently 
Appears to be a too risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent the changes
The Universe has in store for us, even thought they just
Wish to move us forwards and upwards on our personal 
Evolutionary spiral, so that through new experiences
We can learn and grow ever more Heaven-tall.
Never mind the small earthly self detesting the changes.
Without them our spirit/soul will never be able to discover
Our own true higher God or Christ nature. 

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose can transform itself. 
Deeply ingrained wrong thinking and behaviour patterns, 
False beliefs, prejudices and superstitions need to be shed.
They are the ones that bring about obstacles and difficulties only.
Time to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places,
And especially our world’s old religions. 

Alas, life can seem to be a risky business because
Sometimes laughing can make us appear foolish,
Weeping as being sentimental. 
And yet, through reaching out for others 
We become involved with them. 
If showing our feelings reveals 
Too much of our true higher nature,
 Hoping exposes us to despair,
If we try something and fail 
And truly living does not stop our 
Physical body from dying.
So what? 
The indwelling spirit/soul are eternal 
And immortal, they can and will never die.

Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
People who hope that by not risking 
They can somehow avoid earthly life’s
Suffering and sorrows are very much mistaken,
Because these things are necessary parts 
Of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for changing,
Learning and growing, loving and truly living.

People who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of our 
World’s old religions, forfeit the only freedom that’s truly 
Available to human being’s on the earthly plane.
It consists of believing and following that which 
The wise one or living God within everybody’s own being,
The inner guidance of our built-in lie-detector,
The only one in the whole of Creation whose
Information is truly reliable and trustworthy.

Its guidance provides us with the courage of acting 
Upon the knowledge that every human being
In truth is a being of love, who has its origin in love
And is on its way of returning to it.
Independent of how long this journey
May still take, that’s what every one of us is. 
This knowledge lights our way 
Home into what we always have been 
And forever will be: 
God’s beloved children of the Earth, 
Immortal spirits and souls who, from time to time,
Are for a while encased in matter. 

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of conducting their lives in keeping with this 
Knowledge will ever be able to love the way our Creator, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born
Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ,  loves every one of us:
Totally and unconditionally, wisely and free.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022 

* * *

*Come To The Edge*

‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

* * *

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 1926 – 2011
English poet associated with the British Poetry Revival

From ‘Christmas 2021 : The Truth’

https://www.booksie.com/663603-christmas-2021-the-truth 

* * *​


----------



## RGS

"_If you believe in yourself and have dedication and pride - and never quit, you'll be a winner. The price of victory is high but so are the rewards._"

-Coach Paul W. "Bear" Bryant


----------



## LCLee

Empty hands are full of good intentions.


----------



## Aquarius

Alas, not always!


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Ebola: Shattering The Lies And The Fakery*_​
Posted on the 12th January 2022 by Jon Rappoport. Not surprisingly, once again the virus is the cover story. For the whole of this article please follow the link below: 



			Ebola: shattering the lies and the fakery « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		


Another one of Jon’s efforts of bringing truth to our world. He does this with the help of writings that are always of outstanding quality and based on a meticulously researched background of wherever he turns in his search of truth. My built-in lie-detector, the wise one or living God within me, does by no means agree with everything about which Jon writes. In many cases my inner guidance reacts with a loud and clear ‘No!’ to his findings. To this article, however, it straight away responded with a firm ‘Yes, this is true!’ It wants me to share it with as many as possible in our world. It’s essential reading for anyone who is seriously interested in discovering the truth about the Ebola outbreak and how the pharma industry’s propaganda machinery for a long time has been dealing with the issue of viruses. 

As this article is of particular interest to my readers in the African countries, I am glad to share it on Facebook in the hope of reaching as many people as possible there. 

From ‘Christmas 2021 : The Truth’

https://www.booksie.com/663603-christmas-2021-the-truth 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope?*

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing,
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’
Psalm 61:4​
For long enough the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of our world’s old religions have kept humankind from discovering the truth that’s always been hiding behind the surface words of these strange frightening tales. For the wise higher purpose of teaching our world the value of honest and truth, each one was purposely  designed to sow as much fear as possible into humankind’s souls, collectively and individually. The Aquarian age is the age of truth and the time has come for realising that none the old stories have anything to do with what really happens at the end of every earthly lifetime. The truth is that there is absolutely nothing to be afraid of and much to look forward to, whenever the time has come for leaving another physical body ours behind to return to the spirit realm, humankind’s true home, a world filled with light and warmth, honesty and truth.  

Time for finding out that every human being’s development consists of a long and protracted evolutionary journey that’s constantly taking us forwards and upwards. Each does this on their own evolutionary spiral and simultaneously with the one for the whole of humankind and our world. Ever more beautiful and wondrous levels of existence are waiting to be discovered by every one of us, as soon as the curriculum of the earthly school of life has been dealt with and left behind. By then our spirit/soul has matured sufficiently and our energies are right for being released into exploring and taking part in the next higher level of life, where physical bodies are no longer required. And each time one level has been dealt with satisfactorily, the wise ones in charge of each one of us encourage us to investigate the next higher level. This continues until we have reached the Christ Circle and are accepted as one of its members.

Updated January 2022

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’









						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth (3)

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

America Is A Hospital*_​
Yesterday was the 17th January 2022, day of the Full Moon in Cancer, the sign that’s dedicated to the love and wisdom of the Great Mother of all Life. As my readers know by now, the time around each Full Moon is an excellent one for finding enlightenment, i.e. a better understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a long time. That’s when Jon Rappaport’s article of ‘America Is A Hospital’ landed in my inbox. My inner guidance responded to it with another loud and clear: ‘This is the truth!’ And that’s why I am sharing it with you today. If it sounds interesting to you, pease follow the link below:




			America is a Hospital « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		


In keeping with the Divine great plan for our world’s development, nobody can hide the truth from humankind forever and that’s for the simple reason that this is not meant to happen. Hiding the truth about the higher aspects of life for around six thousand years of patriarchy with its mass of false tales, for example of an all-male God-head who the old religions to this day insist is in charge of us and our world. All stories of this nature have served the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the difference between truth and lies, right and wrong, good and evil. 

In keeping with the great evolutionary plan for our world it’s merely a question of time when the truth about everything is going to emerge with ever increasing strength. When this happens about our world’s present state at last, it will be egg on face big time for many in elevated positions of our world’s governments and health organisations, for example the United Kingdom’s National Health System and many in the ranks and files of those connected around our world with the medical professions. 

On Wednesday 20th January 2022 the Sun begins to transit Aquarius, the fixed Air sign. This is the sign through which the Highest Forces of life have always communicated with us and our world most clearly. With the passing of time, it is doing this with constantly increasing strength. And that sets me wondering how much this transit, which will last thirty days, is going to move us and our world closer to THE TRUTH about the background of our world’s present state. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘Christmas 2021 : The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Sun In Aquarius *​
Today is the 20th January 2022 and the Sun has moved into Aquarius, the sign of rebellion and revolution. The following is an extract from my interpretation of this sign. The same as all my writings, it is of an intuitive nature and not based on anyone else’s insights into its nature.

Aquarius is a fixed Air sign that is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. It is the eleventh sign in the zodiac and the eleventh house is its natural abode. The keyword of both is: ‘I know!’ Aquarius is the sign of rebellion and revolution, whose symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind. It is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the earthly consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move forward on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all nations, and ultimately with all life. In this sign the highest human hopes and aspirations can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking it smacks too much of times gone by, the patriarchy and the suppression of the feminine. The true spirit of Aquarius is equal rights and opportunities for all. Fortunately, by now there is sufficient evidence in our world that this ideal is slowly but surely gaining the upper hand in the consciousness of our world.  Many opportunities for conducting our lives in accordance with this principle are offered to each one of us, but especially to those who are spending their present lifetime in this sign. If they so wish and are willing to work hard on themselves to fulfil the special requirements of their sign, they have excellent potential for growing into significant mental pioneers of this our New Age. 

Yet, much love and devotion to the Highest are required. Let no-one run away with the idea that the Aquarian gifts, the same as those of all other signs, will ever automatically fall into anyone’s lap. Nothing could be further from the truth. This is especially true when Saturn is involved. The soul then has to strive particularly hard if it wishes to reach the highest possible evolutionary level in its present sign. Saturn’s keywords invariably are self-mastery and self-discipline. The Aquarian co-rulership of Saturn and Uranus clearly shows that these qualities have to be acquired before any soul can hope to be released into the spiritual freedom of this sign.

Uranus, the liberator, is the planet of revolution and upheavals that come about by the will of God, to free us and our world from the restrictions that bind us to the past. Allowing young and inexperienced souls to freely handle the Uranian energies would be like placing an atom bomb into a toddler’s hands. Clearly, concentrating on integrating Saturn’s invaluable gifts is essential. They are the fundamentals which every soul must learn under the guardianship of this incorruptible, impeccable and stern taskmaster of the zodiac. Ever watchful it guards the inner gates before any of us will be ever allowed to come anywhere near working with the Uranian energies.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		









						My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs by Aquarius. My astrology has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune-telling. It is a lifehelp and a tool for getting to know yourself and your own predestined The Sun In Aries        The Pioneering And Wayfinding Sign  Soul Food For Arians...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y by Aquarius. If you have had a look at my interpretations of the Sun signs, you may have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetellingBe Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y.  First Steps Towards Becoming Your Own Astrologer...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Astrology As A Lifehelp, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Astrology As A Lifehelp by Aquarius. Astrology as a lifehelp on the journey of ascending the spiritual mountain of earthly life.Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life  Part 1  Up The Spiritual Mountain     The higher purpose of the earthly existence of e...




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Age Of Aquarius

The Age Of Rebellion And Revolution
bringing Enlightenment And Spiritual Freedom

From approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD*_​
So much has been said about the Age of Aquarius throughout my writing, but there is still a great deal more. Before we go any further let’s take a look at the different types of energies that are influencing us during any given age. At present we are still struggling with the change of energies between two signs that are so profoundly different in their approach to life and yet on the spiritual level of life are responding to each other very well. 

Pisces as a mutable Water sign is receptive and feminine. First and foremost it is about the development of the world of our feelings and emotions, the soft and sensitive, dreamy and otherworldly realm of the soul. The energies of the fixed Air sign Aquarius are in sharp contrast with it. They are purely of the mind. People who function purely on the mind level, without the beneficial influence of their soul they are bereft of feelings. As a result they can be exceedingly cold and detached, to the point of downright cruelty. 

The three Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, serve the training of humankind’s mental faculties of understanding. High among them rank all kinds of communication, so we have to learn how to express ourselves in writing and this skill enables us to read other people’s messages. Evidence is appearing everywhere that during the Aquarian Age the progress of humankind’s intellectual capabilities is moving ever more into the foreground of our attention. We have found out that thinking is the greatest power in the whole of Creation and with this discovery the time has come for learning to control our thought processes and practising things like mindfulness and positive thinking. 

Among many other things Aquarius is the sign of technology and communications, friendship and siblinghood with all life. Equipped with the gift of hindsight, with which we are blessed in the year 2016, the time when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings, it could clearly be seen that the Age of Pisces really had ended about 1900 AD. This means that the Age of Aquarius has been with us for some time now and it can be clearly seen everywhere in our world that the influence of its energies are growing increasingly powerful. 

Steered by the forces at work behind the scenes of earthly life and their ideas, humankind’s ingenuity always has been and forever will be without bounds. Nowhere was there more evidence of it than in all fields of technology, especially communications. From its earliest beginnings in the late 1800s it has been speeding up at an ever increasing pace. Looking back from where we are now, one cannot call it anything but breathtaking. As communications would become ever more important during this age, the Morse code and the telephone were invented. This was swiftly followed by the technology for the development of radio, television and the Internet, making ever farther reaching communications around our world possible. 

The Aquarian Age also brought us the development of travelling by air and since humankind’s first attempts at flying with the help of machinery has been making phenomenal strides forward. The patriarchal influence saw to it that at first the technology involved was employed for producing increasingly sophisticated war machinery so that we could destroy each other more effortlessly and speedily. But it did not take long until the technical scales of our world commenced to tip towards friendlier uses like building worldwide friendship rings with the help of the Internet and things like Facebook, Twitter and so forth. 

Aquarius represents God’s voice and it is the birthright of every human spirit and soul, in this world and our other world, towards the end of their earthly education to return into the conscious awareness of humankind’s true nature and who and what God really is. The new age brings us a renewal of the knowledge that each one of us has an inner teacher, the living God within or intuition, who is waiting to share Its wisdom and knowledge with us. All we have to do is knock at our inner door and ask for our Highest Self’s help. 

The present evolutionary phase is going to see the end of all inequalities between the genders and races of our world. The more the knowledge gets around that all of us are God’s children of the Earth, each one with exactly the same rights and responsibilities, the more easily we shall shake off the oppressive forces that to this day exist in our world as a result of the patriarchy’s erroneous belief that one gender or person is superior to the other. 

The Aquarian Age demands self-mastery and self-discipline from each one of us and if we are willing to practise it and behave in a masterly fashion, as demonstrated by the Jesus legend, the doors to this age’s enlightenment and spiritual freedom are swinging open. God’s great plan of life provides that the Age of Aquarius brings us the truth about every aspect of life. That means the end of all false beliefs and perceptions, prejudices and superstitions born from humankind’s ignorance of God’s true nature and its own. My observations of and insights into the various ages leave no doubt in my mind that this plan has always been unfolding the way it should.

Now that the religions of the past have fulfilled their purpose in the teaching process of our world, each one of them will gradually disappear. Decreasing numbers of churchgoers are confirming this. The Age of Pisces has been an age of lies, deceptions and blind faith. It’s good to know that this part of our development lies behind us and that the age of truth has dawned upon our world. For many it has already brought the rediscovery that love is God’s true nature and our own, that love is the law of life and that the reason for our being in earthly life is that we should learn to love wisely, the way God loves all His/Her Creations. 

This love is one of power, justice and wisdom, handled wisely with kindness and goodness, gentleness and compassion, affection and warmth for all lifeforms. And our human hearts are at least potentially a holy Grail cup for receiving God’s love and giving it to those around us. Human relationships are so important for us because each one offers constant opportunities for learning to love wisely and thus bringing forth the highest aspects of our nature.

As we know by now, love is the supreme law of life from which all others evolved. The intention of the highest forces of life has been to get to know through humankind the polar opposite of love and that which is good. ‘I love My Creation and all creatures in it. I will send them out to explore and learn about themselves and Me. To ensure that each one of them is eventually drawn back into My loving embrace, I am passing the law of cause and effect that decrees that everything in the whole Creation has to return to its source. Acts of aggression, oppression and injustice are transgressions against law of love that created negative Karma, which eventually has to be redeemed for the simple reason that everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. That’s why at some time, either during this lifetime or a future one, every bit of our offences has to be made good, by none other than us.

Aquarius is the sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations can find fulfilment. Programmed into and imprinted in the deepest recesses of every soul’s consciousness is the desire and dream of escaping from the hardships, tests and trials of earthly life into the state known as Paradise, the oneness with God and all life. That’s also where the wish for meeting the ideal love and lover is located. Our God or Christ Self is this perfect being who understands us and knows and responds to our heart’s most deepest yearnings. This is the one for whom we have searched in vain throughout all earthly lifetimes. Like everything that has ever been in our life, this too fulfils a wise higher purpose. You can read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

It is difficult to assess when one of the ages is definitely over and is making room for the next one. Some believe that the Aquarian Age started around the year 1900. When I take my nose off the canvas and look at our world from a higher perspective, I see a great deal of evidence everywhere that the great balancing act of the creative forces of Heaven and Earth, masculine and feminine, darkness and light, positive and negative and so forth, over the ages has constantly been gathering momentum. During the Aquarian Age the Divine marriage between the highest levels of life and our planet will be consummated. And that is the completion of its spiritualisation which has been going on every since humankind entered its realms. 

I sense that the final curtain on the last act of the tragicomedy of Earth life has gently been descending for some time. Whether the play will finish with some great cataclysm or in peaceful ways depends on God’s plan for humankind. Considering that on the inner level all life is one and each one of us influences everything else, I believe that a peaceful solution is quite on the cards. As with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and nothing happens without them, the energies of the awakening ones could eventually grow so powerful that they penetrate the consciousness of the rest of us deeply enough to rouse their Christ nature from its slumbers. Regardless of how it all comes about, I am convinced that the spiritual aspects of us and our world shall always be taken care of and be safe.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our World In Transition

The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (1)*_​
At the beginning of February 2022, my dear friend Julia told me the following: ‘It is a year tomorrow since my mother passed away. I think of her often as she was a beautiful soul who lived her life so very simply and found pleasure in everything she did. My father passed away exactly seven months later on the 11th September, the day after his 92nd birthday. He on the other hand was the polar opposite of my mother and lived a very angry life! No wonder they separated many years ago.

‘I was just wondering if there was any significance in the fact that they both passed away on the 11th day of the month as I believe the number 11 is significant in numerology. I remember you saying that we choose our parents before birth and although I loved both my parents, I had a very unhappy childhood as my father was both emotionally and physically abusive to my mother and made our lives pretty miserable. I still struggle to this day with the effect my father had on me and often wonder what it will be like when we meet again in the spirit realm.’

The reason why I decided to reply in this way is because Julia’s question is such a common one. My own life for a long time was deeply affected by the same problem. That’s what some years ago brought my Booksie file ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’ into being. Everything it contains is part of my own struggle and healing journey of somehow finding a way of making peace with my earthly parents of this lifetime. With the passing of time, to my greatest surprise this file grew into the second most popular Booksie one. The first place belongs to ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’. Their respective viewing figures at the time of writing this, at beginning of February 2022, stood at just short of 97K and not far off 96K. The third one is ‘What Is Truth?’ which has by now reached 91K. When I started these files, there was no way of telling that they would be so well loved by so many of my readers. 

On the 31st January 2022 my earthly father, Emil was his name, would have been 121 years old, if he were still dwelling on this side of the veil that separates our two worlds. Oh, perish the thought that any one of us would ever have to stay that long on the material plane. He will not be bothered his birthday because on the inner plane there is no time. And yet, each time his birthday comes round, I think of him and send him my love. Isn’t it good to know that the spirit realm is filled with nothing but the love and warmth of friendship and siblinghood with all manifestations of life, throughout the whole of Creation? And just think, the more highly evolved we become, the more we shall be allowed to get to know them and take part in their worlds.

My own life’s experience has taught me that no progress on our evolutionary journey is possible until we wake up to our real nature, who and what all human beings truly are. And whether any one of us knows this or not, every one of us is a young God in the making. Even though at present we might still be occupied with attending to the lowest and meanest lessons in the earthly school of life, there will come the time when we shall be able to create whole worlds and destroy them at will. This is why our evolutionary journey takes every human being through many earthly lifetimes of experiencing, time and again, every sign and house of the zodiac. 

Each new round takes us onto a somewhat higher level. This continues until our curriculum in the earthly school of life has been fulfilled and that plane cannot teach us any more. That’s when, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, every human being eventually evolves into Christed one, each in their own right. Our energies then are right for being released into experiencing ever more of the spirit realm’s greater freedom.

To my mind, no spiritual progress is possible for as long as we believe that somebody on the earthly plane is either all good or bad. In truth, every one of us has the best as well as the worst within them. The best is waiting to be developed and bring to unfoldment ever more, while that which is bad, ugly and evil in anyone will eventually be left behind, once and for all. Whatever is showing on the surface of someone’s earthly personality is likely to be but a tiny fraction of what might still be slumbering under the surface. 

Without knowing why we are here and what the purpose of our present lifetime serves, there is a great danger of getting lost in the role we have agreed to play on the grand stage of earthly life, for one lifetime only. No spiritual progress is possible without the knowledge that we are personally responsible for every thought, word and action we send into our world. The Universal law, God’s law of cause and effect or Karma, ensures that every one of them returns to us – either in this lifetime or a long way ahead into the future. Yet, everything we send out must return to us because the law decrees that everything has to find its way back to its sender. 

During the early stages of our earthly development thoughts come to us unbidden. Every human mind is a receiver/transmitter station for the ideas that are constantly flowing from the highest levels of life into our world. Initially, our mind just keeps on thinking. It’s up to every one of us to take charge of our thoughts and teach them to flow in the right direction, to that which is good, right and beautiful and therefore helpful for our development into an increasingly spiritual being. 

If we truly wish to proceed on our evolutionary journey, its necessary to engage only with thoughts that make sense, until as a result we are no longer driven by our thoughts into any kind of direction. That’s how ultimately, every one of us is required to take the rudder of the boat of their lives into their own hands. Negative and destructive thoughts need to be changed by us into positive and beneficial ones, not only for ourselves but for the whole of humankind and our world. And to help us on this part of our evolutionary journey, it may be necessary to find a therapist and counsellor who is capable of assisting us. One of the best, to my mind, is Marion Moody. She can be contacted via mazmarion@yahoo.co.uk? 

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## PrairieHostage

If you don't have the time to read, you don't have the time or the tools to write. Simple as that.

Stephen King


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (2)

Earthly Life : Not An Illusion*_​
Our earthly existence, when viewed merely from the material perspective can appear like an illusion. But this continues only for as long as one is not yet aware of its spiritual background. In that case our earthly existence hardly makes any sense whatever. Yet, eventually everybody’s spiritual nature wakes from its slumbering state and we realise that what happens to our physical body on the earthly plane is never as important as for a long time we thought it was. In truth, it is no more than an outer shell that enables our indwelling spirit/soul to move around and provides a vehicle that’s intended for one lifetime only. This part of our being is mortal and when, in due course, it has grown old and worn out, it needs to be recycled, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, not merely on our planet, is used time and again. Nothing is ever wasted. 

However, the spirit/soul that dwells within each physical body is, just like its Creator, eternal and immortal. Therefore, it can and will never die. In the course of many lifetimes every human being experiences earthly life as a place of learning, a school and University, no more and no less. Nobody was or ever will be merely a mortal physical being. And everybody’s true parents are the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Without our earthly personality being aware of it for a long time, our indwelling spirit/soul appears time and again in the material world. This is how every one of us, and each can only do this through their own experiences, is constantly growing in wisdom and understanding of themselves and the world around them. 

Because of this, to my mind, life on the earthly plane could never be merely we called an illusion. It’s very real indeed whenever we are taking part in it. In every lifetime we play a different role and each one is like a costume with which we clothe ourselves and as soon as it has served the purpose for which it was created, we take it off again each time the end of that particular lifetime has been reached. This is how, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, every one of us plays many different roles, even though for a long time we are unaware that we have taken part in the earthly school of life on many occasions before. Our spirit/soul is the actor who at birth wraps itself into yet another earthly costume into which we reincarnate into a new physical body. 

And because we have no conscious recall of previous lifetimes, when we are yet again taking part in life on the earthly plane, it’s all too easy to get carried away with the role we have agreed to play this time round. That’s why, during the early stages of our earthly curriculum, we delight in handing out our most bad, evil and ugly character traces to inflict as much suffering as possible upon the people in our environment. The more we discover that we have the power of making them thoroughly unhappy, the more we start to enjoy using this tool. The end of this kind of behaviour comes about quite naturally when at last we discover our personal responsibility for every thought, word and action we send into our world. In due course, the Universal law, God’s law of cause and effect or Karma returns every bit of it and that in somewhat strengthened form.

If only we had known about it earlier, we surely would have run a mile before opening our mouths to utter even one nasty word. I was born in the year 1937 and so was two years old at the outbreak of World War II. And yet, I believe that the war that raged on the outside of our world until 1945, did me less harm than the constant personal warfare between my parents. By the time I arrived, they had been married seven years and just about each time they clapped eyes on each other, they were at each other’s throats, knowing their sensitive spots only too well. For example, my father would stick his head round the kitchen door and say something like ‘Mann ist die Krone der Schoepfung – The male of the human species is the crown of Creation’. Being a Sun Aries, my mother was full of her own importance, the way Aries people are, as I know by now. Unwilling to tolerate such nonsense, she used to go into the air like a rocket, happy about another opportunity of crossing swords with my father, occasionally threatening him that one fine day she might well kill him. 

As a small child you believe that everything your parents say is true and that this is what they are really going to do. That frightens you out of your wits that you might be in danger of losing them and finding yourself left and alone in the big wide world. That’s what happened to me many times. As I know now, the suffering my parents caused me is what I did in at least one previous lifetime to my offspring. This was necessary for balancing my spiritual account. Astrology later taught me that the element Air, having been born on 31.1.1904 my father was a double Sun Aquarius, the fixed Air sign. The Air element enjoys nothing more than the leaping response it can get, when touched the right way, from the Fire element. Hey presto! That’s no doubt why my father enjoyed winding my mother up whenever possible. It was easy because having been married seven years when I appeared, he knew the most sensitive aspects of her nature only too well. 

A better understanding of the characteristics of both my parents’ birth signs helped me more than anything to make my peace with them and the same applies to anybody else with whom I ever struggled in the past. Naturally, this is much easier because my father and mother departed from this plane around forty years ago. Julia’s parents are fairly recent arrivals in the spirit realm and it’s likely to still be much more difficult for her to make peace with her father. I hope that my observations might at least provide her with a starting point. Getting to know the positive as well as negative characteristics of both my parent’s birth signs were helpful for finding out why they insisted on behaving the way they did towards each, in their most recent lifetime. We shall return Julia’s parents later.

There is nothing to stop anyone from hurting those around them as much as possible, for as long as they remain unaware that whilst doing this they are literally shovelling karmic debts into their spiritual account. Those at the receiving end who are enduring the attacker’s offences are creating credit entries in their ledger. It’s a double bookkeeping process if ever there was one. If the suffering is caused by only one of the partners, s/he is likely to be the less highly evolved of the two. The karmic bonds they themselves created in some of their previous lifetimes are waiting to be dissolved. This can only come about through forgiveness. The person at the receiving end needs to forgive, first themselves for once having set the wheels of destiny and Karma in motion, and only then the offender. This forgiveness process alone can set people free from each other. And that is the only way karmic bonds that people bring with them into their present lifetime can be dissolved so that they are no more. 

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (3)

Newly Born Children : Not Empty Vessels*_​
A lack of understanding is the true cause of why to this day there is so much suffering in our world and that’s what is making its present state possible. The first thing that I believe is essential for one of us to find out is who and what we truly are and why we are taking part in earthly life. As these matters have been sufficiently covered in other parts of my writings, there is no need to go into them again. And what’s just as important to bear in mind is that no-one is born onto this plane of life who is merely an empty vessel that’s waiting to be filled with as much information as possible, which in later life could be of no use to the person whatsoever. Hardly any child is ever born who has not brought with it at least some gifts and talents that were developed in previous lifetimes. 

From the moment of its renewed entry into here, just about every newly born child is a vessel that’s filled to overflowing with good things that are waiting, hopefully with encouragement from those around it, in its present lifetime to unfold to full flowering. Every one of us is somehow capable of enriching our world and doing our share of transforming it into a better and more enjoyable place for all. That’s no doubt what happened to the child genius Mozart, who at five years old started to produce compositions. His first one was a dainty and well balanced Minuet and Trio in G major.

Because of this, my inner guidance tells me that there is a great need in our world to form groups of freethinking parents, who dedicate their children to the Highest Forces of life. This could be done in a procedure that’s similar to the one of christening in which someone’s present lifetime is dedicated to the non-existent God-man Jesus. How about parents assisting their children and encouraging them to bring forth, each from the depths of their own being, their very own higher God or Christ nature, the best, holiest and highest they are capable of giving to our world? Such a movement will go a long way towards transforming our planet into a happier and generally more agreeable place for the whole of humankind. 

The Aquarian age being the age of truth, ever more of the truth keeps on bubbling to our world’s surface. That’s why by now, increasing numbers of us are aware that the Jesus tale is nothing but a legend. Every part of his life’s story stands for an initiation into the spiritual aspects of every human being’s spiritual nature. In the course of many earthly lifetimes, we experience them one after the other, even though for a long time we are unaware of what’s happening to us. Jesus never was a historical figure. He is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature and the human heart is the most humble place that exists on the earthly plane. The animals around the newly born Christ child’s crib represent the lower human animal nature who, as most of us are aware of these days, evolved from the animal kingdom. 

And that’s how, with the passing of time, everybody’s higher God or Christ nature evolves and becomes stronger. It comes about through directly absorbing the light of the Universal Christ, ever more of it in the course of each earthly lifetime. Added to it is light in the form of enlightenment that consists of wisdom and a better understanding of our own nature and the world around us. And when at last we have climbed the spiral of our personal evolutionary journey sufficiently, our Christ nature has grown sufficiently powerful to make its presence felt on the earthly plane. And that’s what eventually happens to every human being and not merely a selected few. 

At a certain point of our education in the earthly school of life, it dawns on us that all human beings, therefore also you and me, are personally responsible for every thought, word and action we have ever sent into our world. And that causes me to wonder what is going to happen when the zillions of words, which in the age of digital communication and mobile phones are spoken by so many into their appliances at just about all times, when in due course each one of them is returned to its sender, by the Universal law, God’s law, of cause and effect or Karma. If more people were aware of happens, would it cure at least some of them from being addicted to talking into their phones almost nonstop? 

Be that as it may, nothing on the earthly plane happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything that ever came our way, in this lifetime and all previous ones, served the wise higher purpose of teaching us something. And whatever at present is in our lives was brought into being by none other than you and me. And although on the surface of things it frequently does not look that way, but everything that happens in our world is part of a carefully designed plan and at the same time the result of karmic debt or credit entries in our spiritual ledger. 

Yes it’s true, every one of us has been granted the precious gift of freedom. Alas, the only freedom we truly ever have is how we react to whatever comes our way. We human beings are like dogs on a lead. You and I, we are the dog, the lead is our Karma and that rests firmly in the hands of those watching over us, the Angels of Karma. The sooner we grasp this, the more speedily it is possible to start behaving in a manner that directs the ship of our present lifetime, as well as all future ones, in the direction that is sure to benefit the progress of our evolutionary journey. 

Thinking of our earthly existence as no more than an illusion, to my mind, reveals nothing but a lack of understanding of what it really is about and why we are taking part in it. In my view, everybody’s earthly existence is a most serious matter and that’s because being educated on the earthly plane is compulsory for every young God in the making, which cannot be avoided by anyone. That’s what every one of us is, independent of which stage someone’s evolutionary journey has reached at any given time. 

Although we are unaware for a long time of what’s happening to us on the earthly plane, it never has been or will be less than a place of learning, a school where in the course of many lifetimes every human being grows ever more Heaven-tall. This can only come about through personally experiencing the many lessons provided by every one of the signs and houses the zodiac. Passing through each one time and time again, provides us with a steadily increasing understanding of the inner and outer aspects of our own nature, the whole of humankind and our world, the inner as well as the outer parts of it.

It’s the lack of understanding who and what every one of us truly is why so many to this day insist on bringing the worst out in each other, instead of assisting those around us to develop and bring forth, each from deep within their own being, that which is best, highest and holiest. The most important knowledge with which the age of truth wishes to provide us is that every human being, at any given moment, has the very worst as well as the best within them. It makes no difference whether someone is as yet aware of it or not. 

Alas, without this awareness moving forwards and upwards, each on their own evolutionary spiral and the one for the whole of humankind, is just about impossible. That’s what applied to Julia’s parents and mine. Now that all four of them reside in the world of light, they have no difficulties recognising this quite clearly. More than likely they are feeling truly sorry that they did not make better use of their most recent lifetime. Never mind, there’ll always be another one, for as long as one of them needs it to complete the curriculum of their earthly education.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’


			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

https://www.booksie.com/467254-healing-corner-for-parents-children 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (4)

Is Blood Really Thicker Than Water?*_​
What about blood relationships? Are they really stronger than water? It’s by no means blood that brings us together in one lifetime after another, but karmic bonds. They are tying our fate and destiny together like cast iron chains, and love and forgiveness are the only way such connections can be dissolved. And when our spiritual development has advanced sufficiently, it’s important to first forgive ourselves for what we once did to the person at the other end of the karmic chain. If we had not done this, which could have happened in one of our lifetimes of long ago, there would have been no need for them to behave towards us the way they have done.

Memories of everything that ever happened during any of our earthly sojourns are stored deep within the subconscious part of every human being. And that’s necessary for our own protection, for if we knew what we have been up to in some of our previous lifetimes, especially during the early parts of our earthly education, it would be impossible to live with ourselves, never mind forgiving. Alas, every bit of it was unavoidable because as a young God in the making it was necessary to be familiarised with the lower and lowest drives and urges of our earthly nature, as well as the highest. 

Whatever happened has been an essential part of our long evolutionary journey. It takes every human being from experiencing first hand their own and everybody else’s lower and lowest characteristics. From there we steadily travel onwards and upwards. Each on their own evolutionary spiral is constantly reaching out for and developing, ever more with the passing of time, the highest, noblest and best that’s within them. 

Each time we leave earthly life behind and return to our home, the spirit realm, the characteristics of our personality are stored in the memories of our soul, in the subconscious part of our being. For as long as they remain undisturbed, they have the power of influencing us and our life in either positive or negative ways. The only way karmic debts that could have been incurred many lifetimes ago, can be paid is through finding ourselves, during one of our later times on the Earth, on the receiving end of that which we once handed out all too freely and liberally. We did  this for the simple reason that at this stage of our development we were as yet as unaware of what our earthly existence is about, as the people who are making us suffer later.

That’s how the infinite love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother, through the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, takes the greatest of care of every one of their beloved children of the Earth. The Divine justice is perfect and that’s why, in the fullness of time, everything we send into our world eventually returns to us like a boomerang. And yet, the kindness of our Divine parents provides that this should only come about to any of us when we have spiritually matured sufficiently to cope with what comes our way. This is the reason why we first need to forgive ourselves and then those who in this lifetime hurt and wounded us. 

Because of this, to my mind, no-one can come to the conclusion that ultimately, any one of us is truly guilty of anything. After all, aren’t we all children at school or students in the great University of earthly life, who are doing nothing but attending the lessons every one of us needs. And just like in any school on the earthly plane, in the spiritual one no-one is basically guilty of anything. When at last the curriculum of one of our earthly schools has been completed, the only thing we get is a certificate that proves we have taken part in it. 

Then we are released into the greater freedom of adult life and that, for every human spirit/soul, is the whole of the spirit realm. Even though we cannot see them for a long time, spirit friends and helpers have always accompanied us. Forever they will be showing us suitable outlets for our gifts where they can shine and unfold to full blossoming stage through being welcome and appreciated. It’s good to find out at last that we have not spent many lifetimes developing and preening our talents for nothing, that all along they have served a wise higher purpose. And that’s how even the last one of us will eventually be able to do their share of transforming our world into a more beautiful and agreeable place for everything that shares it with us, not merely humankind.

I look forward to returning to the spirit realm and at last can see my spirit friends and helpers, to thank them properly for always having taken such good care of me. Communication with them will then be much easier in general, although the spirit realm is a world of thought where our spoken languages do not exist. And that’s the only difference between the two worlds in which every one of us, without exception, constantly takes part without for a long time being aware that the material outer part of our world also has an inner spiritual counterpart. 

When all is said and done, ultimately aren’t those who are causing us to suffer in truth earthly life’s best teachers, because through their behaviour they are showing us how we do not wish to be. I thank every person who provided this valuable service to me and I am most certainly not joking. For example, my eldest sister taught me the value of truth. Every time she opened her mouth to say something one could never be sure whether it was true or not. That’s how at a young age, my sister was five years older, she taught me to look carefully behind things and never to believe anything at face value, whatever anyone said. With the passing of time, I ever more developed the habit that only if something makes sense and my inner feelings reacts with ‘this is true!’ to it, then for me it really is. It stood me in good stead and served me well since starting to write about spiritual matters.

And then, my dearest Julia, when one of these days, you return to the spirit realm, the way your parents did before you, you will be leaving your earthly nature behind, when one of the Angels of transformation returns your spirit/soul to humankind’s true home, the spirit realm. While we are there, we are nothing but spirit/soul because there is no place for anything else. The earthly personality we played in each lifetime was a role we played and that’s shed like a costume at the stage door upon our return to the spirit realm. The earthly personalities’ characteristics we have developed when we left the earthly plane, each time are stored in the subconscious part of our being. We pick them up again when we reincarnate once more into earthly life. 

The spiritual development of every human being starts from tiny spark of the Christ Star’s light. It’s a journey that continues until we have evolved into a Christed one; each does this in their own right And at every developmental stage, the spirit/soul that dwells within its own physical body is that person’s higher God or Christ nature. This part of our being never has any difficulties recognising the mistakes its earthly counterpart makes in the course of each lifetime as a material being in a material world. 

When our spirit/soul has gone home into the spirit realm, it consults with the wise ones in charge of our evolutionary journey. They advise us of the best way our next earthly personality can make amends for where it so far failed, maybe in all its previous lifetimes and in particular the most recent one. Naturally this also applies to you and me, dear Julia, when we have returned home once more. And that’s sure to also have happened to any set of parents, not only yours and mine but everybody’s who ever reached the end of one of their earthly lifetimes. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’









						Healing Corner For Parents & Children, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Healing Corner For Parents & Children by Aquarius. This book is dedicated to the healing of all our relationships. It starts with a section for parent and children. The inspiration behind bringing the Healing Corner For Parents And Children  Part 1  This part of my writings is...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (7)

The Ukraine Crisis (1)*_​
My inner guidance tells me that what’s happening at present in the Ukraine is a major test of consciousness for anyone who is taking part in earthly life. The way we react shows God and the Angels quite clearly which degree of spiritual awareness and understanding we have reached. They are glad when, instead of shivering in our shoes, hoping and praying that the Russian leader Putin will be assassinated by someone, we decide sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to him because he simply does not know what he is doing to himself through the karmic debts he continues to shovel heartily into his spiritual ledger. 

Such reactions show that we are aware that this too is happening for the wise higher purpose of teaching us and our world a vital lesson and that every human being can only take part in their lessons in their own way, depending on the degree of understanding we have reached. Most important of all is that our behaviour shows that we trust that God and the Angels are in charge of us and our world and never people the likes of the Russian leader. Another World War is not going to come about because that’s not what the Divine great evolutionary plan has in mind for the whole of the human race and our world. It would not be in keeping with the principles of Aquarian age because that’s the age in which honesty and truth will ever more return to our world and establish itself there.

In any case, the Ukraine is such an interesting country that it is well worth studying more closely. The land on which it is placed is an extremely fertile one that, with the passing of time, has developed into one of our world’s major breadbaskets. To this day, the Ukraine is one of our world’s most important exporters of wheat. I recommend having a look at what Wikipedia has to say about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine. 

Jon Rappaport, investigator and reporter extraordinaire writes the following about the background of the Russian invasion of the Ukraine. The wise one or living God within me tells me that this is the truth: 

‘Alert: Ukraine chemical time bomb; warning to Putin and the Ukraine military.’ 

THERE ARE MANY STORAGE DEPOTS ALL OVER THE UKRAINE, WHERE DANGEROUS AND BANNED PESTICIDES HAVE BEEN KEPT BADLY FOR YEARS. Bombing and shelling that happens to strike these depots would cause devastating consequences. In 2009, I researched the problem of pesticides in the Ukraine. Use is not the only issue; so is storage. And the scope and danger are huge. Here is what I found:

Tamara Gurzhiy, ‘Expired and prohibited pesticides problem in Ukraine,’ Independent Agency for Ecological Information, Kharkiv, Ukraine (English translation): ‘Twenty thousand to 25,000 t [tons] of expired or prohibited pesticides are stored on 4,000 Ukrainian depots. This is a serious threat for people and environment. Arsenic compounds are highly toxic for cattle. Death comes within several hours…Majority of pesticide depots were not designed for long-term usage. Chemicals are stolen and illegally sold to people. Depots’ roofs collapsed over the time, pesticides’ wrapping gets [out of] of order, pesticides of different nature may become [a] catalyst of spontaneous chemical reactions with unpredictable results. Spontaneous fire may spread toxins on a wide area. Utilization of expired and prohibited pesticides is Ukrainian national problem.’ 

Many more interesting details follow the above and here is a link for the whole article so you can see for yourself:  https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...mb-warning-to-putin-and-the-ukraine-military/

It seems that, fortunately for our world, the Ukrainian agricultural administration seem to have put such dangerous cargoes into storage rather than poisoning their land with them.

My own research has revealed the following about the background of the pesticides. Guess who produces them? None other than the pharmaceutical industry: ‘CropLife International is an influential trade association and lobby group for the world's major agrochemical and agricultural biotech companies. Its members Syngenta, Bayer Crop Science, BASF, Corteva Agriscience, and FMC are the five biggest pesticide companies in the world by agrochemical turnover.’ Find out more about this through following this link: https://unearthed.greenpeace.org/20...roplife-hazardous-bayer-syngenta-health-bees/

Alas, to this day there are many in our world who consider the pharma industry to be a friend and helper of humankind and not a money-spinning enterprise with total disregard for the wellbeing and health not only of humankind but everything else that shares our planet. Most endangered are fertile places like the Ukraine. As long as the pharma industry is making plenty of money, its members are not in the least bothered about destroying the land on which people are living and that provides their livelihood. 

Now that the pandemic is beginning to run out of  steam, because ever more of the truth behind the industry’s motivations is bubbling to the surface of our world’s consciousness, professional troublemakers and scaremongers must be delighted that another weapon of theirs for spreading fear into humankind with the threat that another World War is looming. My inner guidance tells me that even though the pandemic is a kind of World War III in its own right, a further one would not be in keeping with God’s great evolutionary plan, as mentioned before. That’s by no means the intention of the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, because our world is penetrating ever deeper into the Aquarian age, the age of truth. This is why ever more of the truth is in the process of being made available by them, for example through my Aquarian writings. 

Unaware of what kind of Zeitgeist now rules our world, every news item about the Ukraine crisis is pure gold for the shareholders of the military equipment industry. Thinking that it’s their turn for spinning the wheel of the money-spinning machine, they rejoice and rub their hands with glee. And that’s why for example, the USA have already pumped military equipment worth 350 million US$ into the Ukraine. 

_** * *

The Ukraine Crisis (2)*_​
The simplest solution for overcoming the many problems the human race has created for itself in the course of thousands of years, would be destroying the material part of our planet. The Angels and Masters, in charge of our world’s development, undoubtedly have the power to do this. However, this would not satisfy humankind’s need to continue with the earthly school of life’s lessons for those who still require them. As a result, none of the earthly personalities of all sufficiently highly evolved spirit/souls would be unable to finish their curriculum. 

The Divine evolutionary plan for the continuation of the human race provides that eventually all our world’s young and inexperienced spirit/souls shall reincarnate onto another planet whose energies are right for accommodating those of their earthly personalities. That’s how the new planet and humankind will be assisting each to evolve together, the same as it is still happening on Mother Earth. Find out more about this by following the relevant link below. 

This is why, my inner guidance tells me, that total destruction of our world’s outer material plane is not going to happen. The earthly personalities of the spirit/souls who are presently taking part in life on this plane are responsible for having created the present situation, through the way they behaved in the course of many previous lifetimes. What we created, hand in hand with God and the Angels, without being aware that this is what we were doing,  has to be uncreated the same way. Through learning from our mistakes of the past, we are here to do better and each to our share of restoring our world into a place that’s pleasant and worth living and working for. 

And the only way this can come about is through asking the wise ones in charge of us and our world for their advice, so that they can intuitively show us how to transform our planet from a materially over-orientated place into a spiritual one. I suggest that we keep on sending nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. After all, aren’t they our spiritually younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind? The trouble is that they just don’t know what they are doing and what, in the fullness of time the Universal Divine laws is bound to return to them, unless we can help them in some way. But how?

It’s very simple really because as explained in previous parts of my writings, our world consists of two streams of consciousness, a light and a dark one. Positive, kind and loving thoughts, especially for those who do  not yet know why they are here and that every human being in truth is a young God in the making, even though the recipient could still be far away of waking up to this, it’s a fact. Our thoughts can help their spirit/soul absorb more of the Christ light which speeds up the development of their spiritual nature. The more our thoughts feed into the light stream, for individuals and as a whole, the more that stream’s strength increases.   

Unaware of what they are doing to themselves, our troublemakers and scaremongers are increasing the dark stream’s strength. The light stream is capable of absorbing ever more of our world’s darkness, especially when we pray for this to happen. The more we feed into it, the more it comes about quite naturally. Spiritual development never has been about revenge. Its main concern is helping each other to understand, so the other one can progress as much as possible. Everybody does this on their own evolutionary spiral and the one for the whole of humankind and our world. Never forget that the more we feed into our world’s light stream, the more darkness it can absorb. 

One of the finest ways of assisting this development is trusting that we and our world have always rested safely in the wise and loving hands of the Highest Forces of life and that this is sure to continue, forever. No forces exist in the whole of Creation who would ever have had the power of interfering with this. The more we trust, the more our whole approach to life feeds into the light stream, through the fact of just being here. The more it can then absorb of the darkness that still exists in our world. 

When I had finished making notes with pen and paper in preparation for this chapter, I stepped to my window. As ever, insights were coming to me intuitively. An amazing sight greeted me. At that very moment, a beautifully marked butterfly landed on one of my primroses’ blooms. It happened on the 25th February 2022 and I have never spotted a butterfly as early as that. Clearly, this one was bringing me the message that everything is well with our world and also my own healing journey within it. The spiritual development of both clearly has by now left behind the ugly caterpillar stage. Having evolved into a beautiful butterfly who has the power of lifting itself above our worlds’ troubles, simply through being able to recognise why things have to happen and  delighted to be part of the process of leaving this phase behind. 

_** * *

The Ukraine Crisis (3)*_​
The wise one or living God within me, from now on wishes to communicate with you directly: ‘There definitely will not be another World War. The warmongering that’s still flaring up in your world here and there, are left-overs from the reign of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its false belief that your world is ruled by and dominated an all-male God-head. Naturally, such beliefs never had the power of changing that the first and second impulse of Creation have always been and forever will be the energies of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Together with the Universal Christ Star’s light they form the Divine Trinity who always have and forever will continue to bring into being and maintain all material aspects of the whole of Creation, including you and everything that exists in your world.

Everything that happens there serves the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind something. Naturally, the pandemic is not exempt from this. It’s an essential aspect of the clearing out process of karmic debts which were accumulated in humankind individual and collective spiritual ledgers in the course of the patriarchy’s warmongering efforts. The Ukrainian crisis is an important contributor because it draws humankind’s attention to the role that was played by the pharmaceutical industry for a long time. As this has been explained sufficiently in other parts of the Aquarian writings, there is no need to go into any further details here. 

The beliefs of your world’s old religions also served a wise higher purpose. It created a barrier of fear around the spiritual background of humankind’s existence that was strong enough to keep human beings away from ending it by their own hands, as the going got ever tougher for those who, at any given time, were taking part in the lessons of the earthly school of life. It’s been a blockage that stopped sufficient numbers of human beings for long enough from returning to their true home, the spirit realm, of their own free will. As ever more of you are finding out these days, there is nothing to be afraid of and much to look forward to in that world. 

Let’s turn to the old religions for a moment longer. They were created by none other than the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, who are in charge of carrying out God’s great evolutionary plan for everything that exists on your planet. They are the Highest Authority of the whole of Creation. Nothing happens anywhere within it without they not only knowing what’s happening but allowing it. As far as the development of humankind and its world is concerned, it always has been and forever will be for the purpose of teaching those who, at any given time, are taking part in its lessons. Every one of them is an essential component of your education as a young God in the making. That’s what every one of you is, even though for a long time you are unaware that an extremely high and holy destiny is in store for all human beings. 

And when at last you understand why things have been happening to you and your world, during the thousands of years of patriarchy, you will probably want to go down on your knees before the Great Father/Mother of life and thank them for always having taken such good care of you and your requirements. You are likely to want to thank for the perfect justice of the Divine Universal laws of life that has always returned to you what, in any of your earthly lifetimes, you sent into your world. This degree of understanding of the background of your existence, when the end of your present lifetime has come round, will free you from compulsorily having to take part in being a material being in a material world. 

As a young God in the making, you will then soon continue your education through exploring and getting to know the next higher level of the spirit realm, your true home. Never again will you feel lost and lonely because spirit friends and helpers, whom you will be able to see and communicated with consciously, will continue to accompany your journey, wherever it may still need to take you. You will never be afraid again of what lies ahead, because you know that spirit friends and helpers will forever be with you. That’s how it was before but in the past you could not see them. So you never really trusted that they were there, helping and advising you about which way to turn, whenever your life’s pathway reached a junction. 

Until one of the Angels of transformation releases your spirit/soul from your present physical body, do what you can to alleviate your world’s suffering and in particular wherever warmongering is raging to this day, especially in the Ukraine. As you know by now, and I shall never tire of reminding you of it, most of all every one of you can assist your world by sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to the troublemakers and scaremongers who are presently on the giving end of humankind’s lesson of getting to know the nature of suffering. Forgive them because they truly do not know what they are doing, most of all to themselves, and what in the fullness of time is bound to return to them. Do your best to alleviate this fate with your thoughts.

If the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle destroyed the outer material aspect of your world, which they alone would have the power to do, it would be very simple for them. All they needed to do is reverse the process that brings into being everything that exists in your world’s outer material plane. It is done by slowing the atoms of the Christ Star’s light down sufficiently to create the illusion of something strong and solid, which in truth it is not. 

This would not solve your world’s present problems, merely create new ones and that’s because the Angels of transformation would then have to take all of you home into the world of light. What do you think would happen to those who still need to take part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, one after the other, and that  several times over? One small step forwards and upwards, this is how every human being has always travelled, each on their own evolutionary spiral without for a long time being aware of what’s happening to them and why they are taking part in earthly life. 

The barrier your world’s old religions created, as useful as it was during the patriarchy, is no longer required because the Aquarian age of truth has been with your world for quite a while by now. The Israel and Yemen conflict is another one of the left-overs from the old religions’ false beliefs. Throughout your world the religious barrier consisted of the fear of what was once considered by human beings as death and what awaits you after it. In truth, there is no death merely a transformation into a different lifestate. As ever more of you know by now, every bit the old religious tales was untrue! May it suffice here to repeat that there is nothing to be afraid of and much to look forward to when you leave the earthly plane behind and your spirit/soul is released into enjoying the ever greater freedom of its true home, the spirit realm.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘Humankind’s Ascent From Darkness’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				





			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘How Did It All Begin?’









						How Did It All Begin?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book How Did It All Begin? by Aquarius. This book takes us into the spiritual background of life and looks at how Earth life in particular once began.The Beginning of Human Life     Throughout the ages a great deal of gold in the form of spiritual wisdom was given to the human race in...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (15a)*_​
At the beginning of February 2022, my dear friend Julia told me: ‘It is a year tomorrow since my mother passed away. I think of her often because she was a beautiful soul, who lived her life so very simply and found pleasure in everything she did. My father passed away exactly seven months later on the 11th September, the day after his 92nd birthday. He on the other hand was the polar opposite of my mother and lived a very angry life! No wonder they separated many years ago.

‘I was just wondering whether there is any significance in the fact that they both passed away on the 11th day of the month, as I believe the number 11 is significant in numerology. I remember you saying that we choose our parents before birth and although I loved both my parents, I had a very unhappy childhood, because my father was both emotionally and physically abusive to my mother and made our lives pretty miserable. I still struggle to this day with the effect my father had on me and often wonder what it will be like when we meet again in the spirit realm.’

The reason why I decided to reply in this way was because Julia’s question is such a common one. My own life for a long time was deeply affected by the same problem. That’s what some years ago brought my Booksie file ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’ into being. Everything it contains is part of my own struggle and healing journey of somehow finding a way of making peace with my earthly parents of this lifetime, especially my mother. 

With the passing of time, to my greatest surprise the Healing Corner grew into the second most popular Booksie file. The first place belongs to ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’. The respective viewing figures at the time of writing the first part of The Epilogue, at the beginning of February 2022, the Great Plan was just short of 97K and the Healing Corner not far behind with 96K. ‘What Is Truth?’ was in third place and by then had reached 91K. When I started these files, there was no way of telling that they would be so well loved by so many of my readers. Only two months later, at the beginning of April the viewing figures stood at 1) 104,846 2) 104,454 and 3) 98,797.

But then, only a short while ago, Julia wrote: ‘Today I would like to tell you about a wonderful experience I had the other day whilst taking part in an afternoon of yoga and reiki. Towards the end, we were all lying down quietly and left to be with our own thoughts. Suddenly I became aware of my parents’ presence, they were on either side of me. There was no physical sign by which I would have recognised them. Nonetheless, there was no doubt in my mind that it was them. They were sublimely happy and saying: ‘Look at us, we are completely at one with each other.’ And that’s something that on this side never happened. It was a very vivid experience. 

‘Since then I have been trying to recreate it in my mind, but that was not possible. However, it just confirmed to me what you have always said that our time on Earth is just part of our schooling. And that ultimately, when we return to the spirit realm we shall meet those who hurt and wounded us in earthly life. Both parties will then just be a spirit/soul and consist of nothing but love and are one with each other as well as life in the whole of Creation.’

I had written something in response to the details Julia had given me about her parent’s dates of birth and departure from this plane. However, I have deleted the information because it’s obviously no longer of interest. As both of us by now know, dear Julia, each time someone does something unpleasant and downright nasty to us, spiritually it would be most unwise to think of revenge. After all, the offenders of this lifetime merely did to us what we must have been doing to them, or someone in a similar position, during one of our previous earthly sojourns. 

The awareness of how the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma affects all life in the whole of Creation, therefore also what happens in our world, makes it easy to look towards forgiveness instead. And that’s the only way any karmic slate can be wiped clean of the debts that we, in the ignorance of that developmental stage, once happily piled into our spiritual ledger. It makes no difference that for a long time we are unaware that everybody has one. 

Not knowing about the Universal law of Karma does not protect anyone against – no, not punishment – but living with the consequences of every thought, word and action that we, at any given moment, release into our world. The law reveals the perfection of God’s Divine justice; it is not only perfect but also infinitely wise. For every one of us the law of Karma ensures that whatever we do to anyone at any given time, in due course when we have matured sufficiently to cope with what comes our way, it returns to us. This is how this law sees to it that everything that is ever likely to happen to us on the earthly plane is most thoroughly understood, in two ways. 

First we are on the giving end; as young and inexperienced earthlings we then happily and freely hand hurtful and nasty behaviour out to those around us, especially in family circles. As soon as we have matured sufficiently, we find ourselves on the receiving end. Being a young God in the making, the most vital lesson of our educational program being familiarised every aspect of suffering. As there is no point in someone telling us about them, they have to be experienced first hand and that by every one of us. 

– To be continued. –

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (15b)

Sweet Surrender*_

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

​
‘Lost and alone, on some forgotten highway. Travelled by many, remembered by few.’ Alas, this is how far too many human beings to this day perceive their earthly existence. But in truth none of you has ever been lost or alone and never will be. We dwell on the highest level of life and we have brought every one of you into being. None of you was ever left to struggle alone on the earthly plane of life, even though it felt like that to you. We have always accompanied every one of you and shown the road you are required to walk up the spiritual mountain of the earthly plane. Although we are invisible to earthly eyes, we are constantly guiding as well as protecting you. Because you are allowed to make your own decisions about things, we only come to the rescue whenever a situation is in danger of getting out of hand. This frequently happens during the early stages of your education in the earthly school of life.

This is how all of you together and each one on their own are constantly ascending the spiritual mountain of that plane. It is a long and protracted journey of many lifetimes that starts when one of you first comes forth as an idea from the heartmind of the Great Father of all life. The Great Mother places this idea in the form of a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s spirit and light into the heart of each new human being that’s preparing to appear in your world. From that moment onwards, every one of you constantly walks their own predestined pathway that consists of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. For every one of you this road has been designed with greatest love and care by Me, your Creator.

Almost eight billion human beings are presently taking part in earthly life and therefore are, one way or another, affected by what’s presently happening. The song’s forgotten highway describes every human being’s long evolutionary journey. It takes all of you time and again round the whole of the zodiac, through every one of its signs and houses, without your earthly selves being aware of what’s happening to them. It’s not that anyone really has forgotten this highway. The recall of every one of your lifetimes is stored in your soul memories. From there they are influencing your earthly selves in either positive or negative ways. It takes a long time until that part of your being consciously realises what’s happening and in which direction it has always been travelling. 

Everything that ever happened in your world came about for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind, individually and collectively, a lesson about something. Your world’s present difficult situation is no exception. Its main purpose is assisting the higher God or Christ nature of ever more of you to wake up from their slumbering state. Many got lost in the illusion of an over materialistically orientated world. Believing that this is all there is to humankind’s existence, they think it’s possible to get away with just about anything, if you go the right way about it. An essential part of humankind’s lesson about the value of honesty and truth has been the present final gigantic outburst of lying and cheating, deception and corruption. As a result of this, when honesty and truth at last re-establish themselves in your world, which they will do soon, each one of you will value and appreciate them so much that carefully guard them.

The song speaks of ‘Looking for something that I can be believe in. Looking for something I’d like to do with my life.’ The Aquarian age is bringing every one of you something that really exists, the truth. Gone are the days of legends like the one about a God-man, who promises to save you and redeem every sin anyone will ever commit, especially those committed in his name. All you have to do is say that you believe that the God-man really exists and that every word of the legend about his life is literally true. 

What’s now coming humankind’s way with ever increasing force is the truth about this man and everything else. And that’s going to make good the damage that was brought about by political organisations who, for long enough by now, have been hiding their intentions of troublemaking and warmongering behind the façade of religious teachings. Their insistence that every word of their sacred texts is literally true has been setting people and nations against each other, inciting them to maim and kill each other. Any kind of violence has been and still is permitted in the name of what those at the head of such organisations say, and probably believe themselves, is God. It’s a case of the blind leading the blind, if ever there was one.

The word Islam means surrender. That’s what is truly required of every human being towards the end of their earthly education. It means freely and willingly leaving behind the drives and urges of the crude lower unevolved aspect of your nature. They need to be placed into the loving arms of your own higher God or Christ nature with its hopes, dreams and aspirations of a very different kind. This part alone can lead every one of you, the whole of humankind and your world into the new golden age in which truth and honesty, kindness and tolerance towards every human being will be the supreme rulers. Every one is your sibling in the great family of humankind, irrespective of what their beliefs are and of what colour their skin is. That’s the true meaning of surrendering. 

As soon someone’s higher nature has completely taken over its lower counterpart, when the outer has become like the inner, you have reached the final stage of your education in the earthly school of life. You have evolved into a Christed one, in your own right. To ease your way of getting there, promise yourself not to give in to the lying and cheating of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Instead put all our faith and trust in us and the knowledge that the deeper you and your world are moving into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, nothing and nobody will be able to hide the truth.

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’









						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (18a)

You Only See One Side Of The Picture*_​
The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life and of every small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life. When the only thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by us, your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it. And would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they are doing to themselves, just like you did when you were dealing with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Humankind will at last find peace when the majority of earthly selves realise that they themselves are the cause of everything that has ever happened on the earthly plane and that’s true for what is taking place at any given time. It could not be any other way because the Universal laws work with the greatest precision. There is an abundance of everything on the Earth. Alas, only through the lack of something can humankind learn to appreciate the value of things. That’s why sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary; they teach people the value of water. The same principle applies to war and peace, but even if the lust for warmongering lasts six thousand years, as that of the patriarchy, in God’s time it is merely like the batting of an eyelid.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


* * *

_*From ‘Prayers For Our Time’

When The Curtain Goes Up (18b)

Trust*_

O Universal Christ, only born Son/Daughter 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 
Every cell and atom of anything that exists
In the whole of Creation was made from Your Light,
Therefore also all human beings.
Thou art the Sun of all suns, the Light of all lights. 
Through the warmth and love of the Sun 
In the sky above our world, 
You shine into everything that shares it with us. 

Amid the gloom that to this day
Surrounds it, human nights of the soul 
For many are exceedingly frightening and dark. 
They are feeling far from home, 
Even though in truth none of us ever is.
May the radiance of Thy light 
And the guidance and protection of the Angels, 
Lead every one of us ever upwards and onwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
The way you always have done from 
The beginning of human life on the Earth.

Lead Thou us on and help ever more us 
Know that we and our world shall always be safe,
That Thy wisdom and love have always 
Been trying to guide every human being 
From deep within the very core of their own being,
And that we shall always be safe.
Until every last trace of the darkness 
Of ignorance has gone from our world,
May Thy wisdom and love show us the way.

May everyone’s inner vision,
Upon waking each morning,
Confirm that the Angels really are there,
That they never left us and stopped loving us.
Please, thank them on our behalves
And bless them all.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (19a)*_​
This is how Julia responded the other day: ‘Thank you for the latest part of the Curtain Goes Up. How wonderful that the Wise One within you is giving us and our world, through you, insight into the true meaning of all our experiences, especially the most difficult and traumatic ones. This enables me to deal with the relationship with the parents of my present lifetime in a more positive and constructive way, for the time they were still here on the earthly plane and now that both of them have returned once more to the spirit realm.

‘I truly am honoured that my experiences are being used as an example for how the Law of cause and effect or Karma can help us to understand why there is so much suffering in our world; that we have to suffer for the wise higher reason of repaying the Karmic debts which we piled into our spiritual ledger in previous lifetimes. The knowledge of these things makes me thankful for everything that happened in my present lifetime. When I observe the events from the higher spiritual perspective, I recognise that in order to evolve into a Christed one, in my own right, it has been necessary to experience all manner of human behaviour, starting from the very lowest, most basic and unpleasant, all the way through to the highest, holiest and purest. 

‘I think my next move forward and upwards on my personal evolutionary spiral will be through beginning to delve deeper into the mysteries of astrology, in spite of the facts that it seems to be rather a complicated subject. However, I am going to give it a go and will keep you posted on my progress.’

Dear Julia. I am delighted to hear that you are going to take a closer look astrology. To my mind, the simplest way of studying the Divine Science is by first using it as an instrument for helping you understand yourself and your predestined pathway of your present lifetime better. After a while, how about extending this to the behaviour of those around you and how they are, without being aware of it, are ‘influenced by the Stars’. To get you going, you may find the following helpful:

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’









						My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs by Aquarius. My astrology has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune-telling. It is a lifehelp and a tool for getting to know yourself and your own predestined The Sun In Aries        The Pioneering And Wayfinding Sign  Soul Food For Arians...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y by Aquarius. If you have had a look at my interpretations of the Sun signs, you may have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetellingBe Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y.  First Steps Towards Becoming Your Own Astrologer...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Astrology As A Lifehelp, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Astrology As A Lifehelp by Aquarius. Astrology as a lifehelp on the journey of ascending the spiritual mountain of earthly life.Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life  Part 1  Up The Spiritual Mountain     The higher purpose of the earthly existence of e...




					www.booksie.com
				




– To be continued. –

* * *

_*From ‘Friendship Healing’

When The Curtain Goes Up (19b

Ode To Unpleasant People*_

  This is an ode to the unpleasant people of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but were sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, I can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating right here and now, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

O Great Father/Mother,
Please send my love and forgiveness 
To every one of our world’s unpleasant people.
Thank them on my behalf and bless them, 
For they truly do not yet know what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole humankind.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their true selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall reach out to each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything 
But love and kindness, tolerance and patience.
I imagine that all unpleasant people on that plane of life 
Will reveal themselves 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. 
That’s why to each one of them I send 
My most grateful thanks.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		









						Looking At The Greater Picture
					


Read the book Looking At The Greater Picture by Aquarius. An invitation to take a good look at both sides of our earthly existence and the greater picture of life.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’









						Healing Corner For Parents & Children, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Healing Corner For Parents & Children by Aquarius. This book is dedicated to the healing of all our relationships. It starts with a section for parent and children. The inspiration behind bringing the Healing Corner For Parents And Children  Part 1  This part of my writings is...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (24)

The Galilee Song*_

Deep within my heart I feel
Voices, whispering to me,
Words, that I can’t understand,
Meanings, I must clearly hear!
Calling me to follow close,
Lest I leave myself behind!
Calling me to walk into
Evening shadows one more time!

In my memories I know
How you send familiar rains,
Falling gently on my days,
Dancing patterns on my pain.
And I need to learn once more
In the fortress of my mind:
To believe in falling rain
As I travel deserts dry. 

 As I gaze into the night,
Down the future of my years,
I’m not sure I want to walk
Past horizons that I know.
But I feel my spirit called,
Like a stirring deep within,
Restless ‘till I live again
Beyond the fears that close me in.

So I leave my boats behind,
Leave them on familiar shores.
Set my heart upon the deep,
Follow you again, my Lord. 

Frank Andersen​
The strange tales of our world’s old religions, which never had anything in common with what really happens to every human being when the end of their earthly lifetime has come round. Alas, these stories in the course of many lifetimes have created a barrier of fear in me, the same as in everybody else who took part in earthly life during approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. Having worked my way through layer upon layer of my fears during almost eighty-five years, with every day that passes the voice of my inner higher God or Christ Self speaks to me louder and clearer. 

That’s why for a long time I have been able to sense how it wants me to go, what to do and write. And this is how, with the passing of time, I have found out that the story of Jesus should not forever be understood as being literally true. The God-man is merely a symbolism of every human being’s higher nature. It needs to be brought forth from deep within every human being. Nobody else can save and redeem us and our world. The Divine great evolutionary plan provided that humankind for a predestined length of time should be unaware that the tale of the Master Jesus is but a legend. He only ever existed as a thoughtform and never was a historical figure who once walked on this plane of life. 

The knowledge of this is helping to bring about the greatest transformation that our world has ever experienced. For some time by now, it has been in the process of changing from an over-materially oriented place into a completely spiritual one. Whatever may still have to happen, will be an essential part of what the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, who are the executors of the Great Father/Mother’s evolutionary plan, have for a long time been planning for us and our world. This plan decrees that the Age of Aquarius will be the age of truth. And that’s why, with steadily increasing strength, fresh spiritual knowledge has been flowing from the Highest levels of life direct into hearts and minds that are not only open to receive and understand it, but also willing to unselfishly share what they have received with as many people as possible. 

This is why the voice of truth these days is whispering to ever more of us that the Jesus tale was created in the form of a legend, so it could serve as the initial instalment of teaching humankind the value of truth. That’s why the Great Father/Mother’s love and wisdom first gave to humankind the knowledge of who and what God really is and the true nature of every human being. After that, for a certain length of time this knowledge was withdrawn, but only for a predestined length of time. This is why our world, for approx. six thousand years, had to endure the belief that an all-male Godhead is eternally in charge of it, and also that the masculine forces are superior to the feminine. 

The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the clearer it will be recognisable that the masculine and feminine forces of life always have been and forever will be equal partners who cannot be separated from each other. And then the crowing glory was the Great Father/Mother’s most ingenious idea of installing the earthly school of life, in which every human being for as long as they are taking part in it, simultaneously plays the role of teacher as well as student. The more highly advanced we spiritually become, our inner guidance moves to the forefront of our consciousness. 

There is nothing to fear whenever this guidance tells us that something is right and the feelings of our innermost being confirm that it’s safe to follow the direction received. This is how the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, have always tried to communicate with us. For a long time, we just don’t know where the instructions are coming from. Any task they advise us to carry out on their behalf, we need to attend to the best of our ability. 

Whenever we thank our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, for their infinite wisdom and love, their warmth and love then wrap themselves around us act as a protective cloak that shelters and keeps us safe, forever and ever. This is particularly important for as long as, in earthly terms, our planet in many places to this day still has to be a lonely, cold and dark place. Never forget that behind all outer appearances the love and warmth of the eternal Sun have never stopped shining. Every small effort towards making our world into a more peaceful and agreeable place, and that for as many as possible, is a most valuable contribution towards dispersing the mists that spiritually still fill and surround it. 

So let’s be of good heart and feel safe because of the awareness that, slowly but surely, the warming rays of the Sun beyond the Sun and the gentle rain of increasing spiritual knowledge are bringing an ever better understanding of the purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence. These things are constantly occupied with removing the last remnants of the ignorance that cannot be avoided at the beginning of every human being’s evolutionary journey. 

The constantly arriving fresh insights into more and more ancient themes, with the help of writings like these, has already brought about great progress in the evolutionary development of humankind and our world. My inner guidance tells me that many good things are in store for every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world, and that sooner than many of us would believe possible. So let’s rejoice and praise the glory of the infinite love, wisdom and truth of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Thanks and praise be to them, forever and ever, Amen.

Updated End of April 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’









						Songs Of Inspiration, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Songs Of Inspiration by Aquarius. A collection of songs that have a special meaning for us and our world during this special time of its greatest transformation ever. Step by step, ourMusic was my first love  And it will be my last.  Music of the future  And music of the past...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (26a)

Prayer For Healing And Peace*_​
O Holy Trinity of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father of all life, and Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, joy fills our hearts and souls that the dark night of the soul for humankind has almost run its course and is definitely drawing to its close, now that the Aquarian Age is with us. As we now know, on the inner level all is one and what any one of us does affects all life and lifeforms everywhere. The whole of Your Creation must be rejoicing and celebrating with us, because the troublesome energies of our world have been disturbing their vibrations for a very long time. 

Having become aware that the powers that are in You are also in us, we want to make good where we once sinned and redeem ourselves. That’s why we ask You and the Angels and Masters around Your throne, and their helpers on the lower levels of the spirit world, to show us what kind of a contribution we can make towards the healing of each other, our world and everything that is in it, and also every aspect of our own being. You are the living God, the wise one within. Teach us intuitively the wise use of all Your powers, especially the one of infinite wisdom and love, never for selfish purposes but only for bringing peace and healing to wherever it is needed in all worlds and beings throughout the whole of Your Creation.

May Your will be our will and Your sacred words with their blessing and healing power be ours. May they flow from our hearts and souls into the soul of every individual human being, on this and the other side of the veil that separates our two worlds. And may they continue from there into the collective soul of our race and world and ultimately the soul of the whole of Creation. May the Divine spark in ever more human hearts and souls wake from its slumber and may this continue until Your loving Spirit has been fully born in our world and takes charge of it. For this purpose may Your prayers and ours join forces and harmoniously work together, so that our world once again finds peace the way it did during other golden ages of the past. 

Please help ever more of us to become aware that every human being’s true nature is love, the same as Yours, and that love is the law of life. Teach us how to love wisely, the way You have always loved us. From love we have come and through the gift of the knowledge You are now allowing us access to, we are now returning into the conscious awareness of our oneness with You and all life. Help us to use the gifts and powers you have bestowed upon us wisely, with love and respect for the highest good of all in this world and all other worlds, now and forever. As Your children, we ask these things from You in the name of love, Your name and also ours. We welcome You, the living loving Spirit onto the Earth. Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (26b)

On Religion*_

An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Isn’t everything a religion in its own special way,
Because it’s a gift from our Creator and connects us
With Him/Her, no matter what our world’s religions 
Have ever told us about who or what God is.
God is the wonder and surprise human spirit/souls experience,
For example when their hands are hewing a stone 
Or attending to a weaving loom.

‘Who can separate their faith from their actions
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spend their daily hours and say:
‘This part of me is for God and that for myself.
This is for my spirit/soul and that for my physical body?’
All hours of any given lifetime are 
Wings on which our spirit/soul is working
Its way through space and time. 
For a long time without being aware of what we are doing,
We are experiencing every part of our being.
Effortlessly, we change from our God or Christ nature 
To our earthly personality, its counterpart.

‘If we wear our morality only as our best garment 
When we attend church on Sundays, 
There is no way of getting any idea 
Of what the concept of God truly means.
For as long as someone’s conduct is limited by 
The dogma and creed of one religion or another,
Their soul’s songbird is like being trapped in a cage. 
Nobody can sing their finest songs from behind wires and bars.
And for as long as someone’s worshipping is but a window 
That they open and shut at their will,
It’s impossible for them to experience 
The constantly open windows of 
Every human being’s spirit/soul’s true home,
The world of spirit or light.

‘The Aquarian age brings the recognition for the whole of humankind
That everybody’s daily life is the temple of the only true religion,
Of love and integrity, honesty and truth.
Let’s enjoy and made good use of everything that we, 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Have brought into being, whether something 
Is a necessity or serves our delight.
Each night, before going into dreamtime, 
Lets leave our mistakes behind because 
They were nothing but lessons the past
Instead, rise on the wings of the knowledge 
Our spirit guides and helpers are intuitively bringing us.
Let’s take our whole world and everything that shares it with us
Into the loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life.
Embrace humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspiration
Into the spirit realm, so they can intuitively show
Us how we can contribute to fulfilling them. 

‘Together with God and the Angels, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers, 
Lets lift ourselves on the wings of honesty and truth
Into the greater freedom of the Aquarian age,
Finding out who and what our Creator truly is by 
Discovering the higher and highest realities of our 
Earthly existence and it’s inner spiritual background.
Let’s stop allowing ourselves to be led by our noses 
And following like sheep the information spread by 
Our world’s troublemakers and scaremonger,
As well as other things that were written a long time ago,
Are outdated and are in need of reviewing, now. 

‘The religion of the Aquarian age is of the heart.
For some time by now it has been working hard on
Explaining to all human beings, that
Independent of colour, race or creed, every one of them
Is taking part in the earthly school of life,
To help the grow in wisdom and understanding of 
The true nature of God, their own and their world. 
The belief systems of the past were not really religions.
The word means connecting with God and all they did 
Was purposely keeping us away from discovering 
Who and what God truly is and who we are.
Fortunately, by now this has reached its end.

‘The Great Father/Mother of all life’s 
God and Goddess aspects 
Are as very much alive in every one of us,
As well as our children and everybody else.
And when we gaze into space, especially at night, 
To our delight we discover that even with 
Every star and cloud our Divine parents are embracing 
Everything that takes part in our world and that 
With the same loving care with which they are attending 
To the rest of the whole of their Creation. 

‘Every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, comforts, blesses and heals
Humankind and our whole world. 
In every flower, leave and blade of grass 
God and Goddess are smiling.
The branches of our trees, like their hands and arms,
Are waving to us and the wind 
Whispers words of healing and peace.
Anyone who is aware of their presence can hear
What they are telling our world about 
The religion of the Aquarian age:

‘There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius
Updated January 2021 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’









						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				



•    https://www.booksie.com/588965-the-aquarian-revelations

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’









						A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran by Aquarius. A collection of fresh interpretations of some of Kahlil Gibran's poems from 'The Prophet', the way I feel intuitively he would write them now.Poems From 'The Prophet' And Other Writings  A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran     Born on the 6th...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (27a)

Twelve Golden Stepping Stones 

Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age*_​ 
Living on the earthly plane can be likened to a giant river that sometimes seems to gently smile at us and on other occasion angrily roars. For a long time, trying to navigate these waters can be extremely difficult. Yet, when our development has reached a certain point, stepping stones appear one after the other that gradually makes coping with our earthly existence easier. Each one of them slowly but surely brings us closer to understanding God’s true nature, our own and why we are here.

1)    Earthly life is a journey of discovery. It is a place of learning, a school in which everybody simultaneously plays the part of student and teacher. 

2)    None of us is ever alone. Wise ones from the higher levels of life in the spiritual background of our world, whom I like to call Angels, are in charge of its development and ours. Although they are invisible to earthly eyes, they have always been with every one of us and have never left us. Forever they will be guiding us and showing the way. Yet, only in the case of great emergencies do they interfere with what we are doing and, when the need for it arises, come to our rescue. 

3)    Life is not a one-off thing. It’s an ongoing process that steadily takes every one of us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In the course of many earthly sojourns time and again we move through every sign and house of the zodiac. We are constantly in search of consciousness expanding experiences that increase our wisdom and understanding. That’s how, in the course of many lifetimes, every human being evolves into a God-like being. 

4)    For me, God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, who is the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. They are our true parents, because every human being, without exception, contains a spark of the Christ light. The essence of our being is spirit/soul and like God they are immortal and will never die. Therefore, in truth there is no death, merely a moving into another dimension of life, the world of spirit or light. That is humankind’s true home from which all of us emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to when it has reached its end.

5)    Life in the whole of Creation is ruled by Divine justice. This justice is so perfect that initially it is hard to grasp by earthly minds. It’s basis is the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma which simply decrees that everything eventually has to return to its source. Although on the earthly plane people frequently enjoy creating unnecessary complications, on the spiritual level life is simplicity itself, as can clearly be seen from this law. 

6)    Everybody possesses their very own built-in lie-detector and that is the inner guidance of the wise one or living God within. This is the only truly reliable teacher or guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of all things and the answer to any question we may ever care to ask. In any situation and at any given moment, it’s the only one who can reliably tells us whether something is right or wrong for us. 

7)    Nothing on the earthly plane happens per chance, by accident or is a coincidence. Everything was created by those involved and serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us, individually and frequently collectively, some kind of a lesson. Life on our plane and everywhere else in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and circles within circles. The main law of life is love and in case you are still wondering about the pandemic 2020, it serves the redemption of old karmic debts and creating new ones, which in future lifetimes have to made good by those who are presently trespassing against the Universal laws.

8)    Through withholding something for a while, in God’s time and that can sometimes mean thousands of years, the Great Mother’s love and wisdom has always been teaching humankind the value of things. The pandemic is part of our honesty and truth lesson. Through the damage that a comparatively small minority can do to our world with its lying and cheating, the rest of us are being taught to value and appreciate honesty and truth. 

9)    May reflecting on one of these stepping stones after the other, enable you to see for yourself that in truth there is nothing to be afraid of in earthly life. The lack of knowledge and understanding makes us afraid and fear is the root of all our world’s problems. There is no longer any need for being afraid when one discovers that God and the Angels have always been guiding and protecting every one of us with great loving care. Even though for a long time we are unaware of their presence, that’s what they will be doing, forever and ever. 

10)    Spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody. It should not be sold to the highest bidders and used as a money spinner. If your inner guidance tells you that what you have found here is true, then share it with as many people as possible. Freely, freely you have received. Freely, freely now give! If that sounds interesting, take a look at the link for ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ where four chapters have been dedicated to this theme.

11)    Let’s never forget that nothing on the earthly plane belongs to us. Everything is a gift and on loan for a predestined length of time. It has to be returned to Mother Earth in as good condition as possible, each time one of our lifetimes there has reached its end. 

12)    Saturn represents the stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect of our Divine parents that demands self-control and self-mastery from every one of their beloved children of the Earth. Until they have been developed, we have to continue attending the lessons of the school of earthly life. And as soon as the Capricornian energies are handled the right way, Saturn’s role changes from that of teacher to the rewarder. The rewards can truly be worthwhile when they at last come our way. 

Saturn and Uranus are the co-rulers of the fixed Air sign Aquarius. The Aquarian age is going to be a period during which humankind’s highest hopes and dreams will come to fulfilment. Saturn’s demands are the gatekeepers to the freedom of the Aquarian age. The deeper our world penetrates into it, the closer we are getting to another golden age of plenty. But the energies of those who are insufficiently evolved will not be suitable for reincarnating onto Mother Earth, when her transformation is complete and this comes about. All spiritual youngsters will then be continuing their education as physical beings in a world of matter on a younger and less highly evolved planet, that matches their energies.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Greatest Glory’
•    ‘Songs Of Inspiration’










						Songs Of Inspiration, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Songs Of Inspiration by Aquarius. A collection of songs that have a special meaning for us and our world during this special time of its greatest transformation ever. Step by step, ourMusic was my first love  And it will be my last.  Music of the future  And music of the past...




					www.booksie.com
				





* * * 

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (27b)

On Giving*_

You give but little when you give of your worldly possessions. 
Only when you freely give of yourself, your gifts, time and resources 
And with love in your heart, do you truly give. 
For what are your possessions but things for keeping and guarding 
Out of fear that you may need them sometime.
But what will that bring to an over-prudent dog
Who buries a bone in the trackless sand of the desert,
As it follows a pilgrim on their journey to a holy place?
Isn’t the fear of need a need in itself and
Isn’t the dread of thirst, even though your well is full,
Part of a higher thirst that cannot be quenched by water?

There are those who seek recognition, 
Even when they only give little of the abundance 
The Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon them.
Their hidden desire makes any gifts they have unwholesome. 
But there are also others who have very little and 
In spite of this don’t hesitate to give all they have got. 
They are the believers in life and its bounty
And life itself sees to it that their coffers will never be empty. 

Next there are those who give with joy, 
And the happiness they feel is their reward. 
Giving to these people is as natural as the apple tree
In your garden shedding its ripened fruits, 
So that all can partake in it, down to the smallest 
And least significant creatures of the Earth, 
As all have the same right to share this life with us
And to be nourished and fed. 

On the other hand there are those to whom giving is painful, 
And the pain they feel is part of their Earth baptism and initiation.
Others just give and their giving causes them no pain.
They neither seek joy nor do they claim to be virtuous.
They are giving because it feels like the right thing for them to do. 
Such souls give as the flowers breathe their fragrance into space. 
Through their hearts and hands God, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life speaks. 
And from behind their eyes S/He smiles upon Mother Earth,
To bless and heal all her children.

Giving when asked is good, 
But it is better by far to do so unasked, 
Because you feel and understand the need of another. 
To such open-handed ones the search for those 
Who are ready to receive their gifts represents a happiness and a joy 
That is something much greater than mere giving.

Is there anything in your life that you would like to keep to yourself? 
Your spirit and soul are the only possessions that forever will be yours.
All others will one of these days be given to someone else.
Therefore give now, so that the joy of giving may be yours 
And not belong to those who follow behind.

Forget about saying: ‘I would give, but only to the deserving.’ 
The trees in your orchard never say this, 
Neither do the flocks in your pasture. 
They give of themselves because that is their life’s purpose.
Withholding their abundance for them is unthinkable. 
Anyone who is worthy of receiving the gift 
Of another lifetime on the Earth plane
Is your sister or brother and therefore worthy of 
Anything you can share with them. 
 And all who are allowed to drink from the great river of life,
Surely deserve to refresh themselves and fill their cups 
From your stream of consciousness.

Could there be a greater desert than doing nothing but receiving? 
And who would you be that people should bare their souls before you,
So that you may see their worth naked and their pride damaged? 
Make sure that you yourself become a deserving giver
And a worthy instrument through whom God’s gifts can be presented,
For in truth it is always life itself that gives to another part of life,
While the giver is nothing but a channel and a witness.

All of you are receivers, so assume no weight of gratitude, 
Lest you lay a yoke upon yourself and upon the Great One
Who presents His/Her gifts through you. 
Together with this giver rise on the wings of the gifts
That in this way come to our world.
And forever be mindful of your debt of gratitude for the generosity 
Of your kind and loving mother, the Earth.
Never forget that she is a spiritual and physical manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess, 
And Her loving partner, God, the father,
Who not only dwells in Heaven, the highest levels of life, 
But also on the Earth, with Her and at one with Her. 

Both are as much alive in minutest creatures of the Earth, 
The same as they are in you and me. 

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’









						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (28a)

When The Sun Refuses To Shine*_

When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day.
Don’t give up now, brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Everything we send into our world,
Each thought, word and action,
In due course returns to us 
With increased strength.
And if we reach out to someone who feels
Lost in earthly life, frightened and alone, 
If we approach them with some kind words,
Accompanied by a smile and maybe a hug, 
At some future point when we are 
In need of comfort and support,
The kindness once given is sure 
To return to us through 
Someone reaching out for us.

That’s how the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma,
In due course, returns everything to us – 
The good thoughts, words and deeds,
As well as the bad and evil ones.

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (28b)

The Impossible Dream*_

To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh​
In the fullness of time, this song’s unreachable star can and indeed is meant to be reached and that by every one of us. And whenever we spread fresh understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds. That’s how every one of us, in due course, slowly but surely evolves into a shining star in their own right who is ever more at one with the Christ Star’s warmth and light. Nobody can do the work that’s necessary to achieve this on anyone’s behalf. 

This is how constantly increasing amounts of our world’s darkness and fears are absorbed into the Star’s radiance. From there the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, who are in charge of the development of us and our world, can transmute them into blessing and healing energies that are flowing back to where they once came from.

However, the materialism of the early stages of our earthly education has its place in the plan of our earthly education. And its lack of love represents the first stirrings of our higher nature. The more we ascend the developmental spiral, the initial lower experiences are gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and thirst for material possessions of the first part haves been the stirrings of our higher nature. This is why we long and yearn for love and to make contact with something we are as yet unable to understand. 

This is how our higher nature with its intuitive powers begins to stir from its slumbering state. So far, we merely sense vaguely what’s involved. Even though we are as yet unable to be loving ourselves, we feel the need for it in our lives and yearn to be loved by someone. And that draws people into our orbit who are willing to love us in their very  own unique way. Through their behaviour they are showing us what love means to them and that may not be at all like our idea of love.  

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary stage when we begin to sense and feel the presence of higher dimensions of life, even though so far we may not consciously aware that they really exist. The initially tiny flame of love in everybody’s own heart kindles the longing for experiencing the true higher meaning of love. Intuitively, we know that there has to be more to it than lasting for the fragment of one earthly lifetime, something that will and cannot die and will be with us forever. 

During this developmental phase, whenever we observe natural phenomena like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a higher power that brings it all into being. This eventually brings us to the realisation that everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also on the earthly plane, is the product of the greatest intellect of all, known as the Divine Trinity, who not only creates but also looks after the development and maintains even the tiniest particles of everything.  Whenever we reflect on this, a feeling of love, peace and harmony begins to fill our whole being. 

Updated April 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’









						Songs Of Inspiration, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Songs Of Inspiration by Aquarius. A collection of songs that have a special meaning for us and our world during this special time of its greatest transformation ever. Step by step, ourMusic was my first love  And it will be my last.  Music of the future  And music of the past...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (29a)

Gratitude For Life

A Practice For The Aquarian Age*_​
•    At the beginning of each day take time to give thanks and praise to our Creator for the gift of your life, the new day, the light, love and warmth of the Sun that even in winter keeps our world from turning into a frozen wasteland. Also thank for the air you are breathing and everything that is in your life, especially the people who have always accompanied you on your pathway through it. These things are part of your blessings. For all of them be grateful and thank the Highest Forces of life.

•    From time to time, remind yourself that on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything. That’s why in truth we are all one and what everybody really desires is to find happiness through loving and being loved.

•    Every so often, spend a few minutes with deeply breathing in God’s wisdom and love and breathing it to everything that shares our world with you, especially the troublemakers and scaremongers. Know that every one of us a special and unique being who at all times is walking forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral, that of the whole of humankind and our world. 

•    So keep sending loving thoughts to the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, for creating you. Thank the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, as well as all other spirit friends and helpers, for always having accompanied you and for keeping you safe, at all times. 

•    Direct kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to every human being, wherever they may presently be on their evolutionary journey. Give thanks and praise to the Highest for your own existence, that of our planet and everything that shares it with us. 

•    Take care that nothing but unconditional love constantly flows from your heart to everyone. Never forget that all of us are the beloved children of the Great Father/Mother and that each one of them carries at least a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s warmth and love in their heart. Make an effort to be kind and loving to everybody, especially those with whom it’s difficult to get on.

•    Practise this no matter what may still have to happen to us and our world. Because love is humankind’s true nature, origin as well as destiny, this is the best way we can consciously be at one with the Highest Forces of life. 

Updated April 2022

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (29b)

The Angel In Disguise*_

There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they are concealing much greater gifts.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects every human being, is joyous too.
Be not content with the discovery of these joys,
For they too conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you.
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with a profound esteem of your true nature
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of its honesty and truth,
So that its shadows for you disappear forever.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Trust The Veiled Hand*​
‘Trust the veiled hand that leads none by the path their earthly selves would choose to go. Always be prepared for changes, for the Universe’s law is ebb and flow.’ Words of wisdom from the Arabic tradition

The Divine great evolutionary plan shows that the Aquarian age has always been destined for the truth to emerge. The deeper we and our world penetrate into the Aquarian energies, the less need there will be for anyone in our world to believe that the hands of the Highest Forces of life, commonly known as God, were veiled. That’s because whatever happened in our world did so for wise higher reasons. The hands never just haphazardly and at random poured good or bad fortune on any human being who was or still is taking part in life on the earthly plane. The truth why anything ever happened in our world and to this day does, when you realise that the whole of Creation and therefore also our world has always been subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. 

This law is a manifestation of God’s perfect justice and nothing anywhere happens without it. It cannot be bypassed by anything and existed long before the beginning of humankind’s appearance on the earthly plane. The law ensured that nothing ever happened in our world, or anywhere else for that matter, perchance or is an accident or a coincidence. That leads us to the next important revelations that every one of us is personally responsible for every thought, word and action we ever released into our world. 

And yet, the belief of a veiled hand ruling humankind’s destiny was necessary during the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its religions and strange beliefs that an all-male God-head rules the whole of Creation, including our world, and that the masculine forces are superior to the feminine ones. Believing that these things are literally true, never changed the fact that the first, second and third impulses of Creation, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, are one and cannot be separated from each other by anything. They are equal partners in the process of creating life and removing it, as soon as something is no longer required. Lovingly and harmoniously they respond to each other and that will never change. The recognition of this is one of the most important items that the Aquarian age, the age of truth, has already brought to us and our world. 

For the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of truth, it was done in three instalments. First the truth was given to humankind. This is why for a long time, people lived together in peace and harmony in the same way as our Creator. Each was then giving of their best for the highest good and greatest joy of the whole community. With the passing of time, this changed profoundly with the second instalment, when gradually ever more of the truth was withdrawn for the length of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. Through this it became possible for all who were then taking part in earthly life to become familiar with the lower and lowest drives and urges of their humankind’s nature. Lying and cheating, warmongering, greed and money-spinning for supporting ever more sophisticated war efforts became the order of each day that passed by. 

The patriarchy had to last for this length of time, so that all human beings taking part in this lesson, through again and again spending lifetimes on the earthly plane for taking part in the same lesson, what we learnt sank ever deeper into our consciousness. On every occasion, we piled karmic debts into our spiritual ledger, unaware that in one of our future lifetimes we ourselves would have to redeem them. This would come about through finding ourselves on the receiving end of the suffering we inflicted upon those around us, many lifetimes ago when we were spiritually still as young and inexperienced as our world’s present day troublemakers and scaremongers are. Ignorant of why they are taking part in earthly life and that they are personally responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions, they enjoy their ability of inflicting suffering unto our world. This is how, since the beginning of human life and this planet, cycle upon cycle and circle upon circle has constantly been opening and closing, and that will forever continue. 

* * *​
In case you are now asking yourself: what did the invisible veil on the hand consist of? It was the old belief systems’ false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices, which as we would eventually find out, were far removed from what really happens to those taking part in earthly life. These things served the wise higher purpose of creating a temporary blockage of fear. That’s what to this day is stopping far too many in our world from even trying to find out who and what our Creator truly is, who they really are and what kind of a relationship they have always had with God, who is none other than the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light and warmth.

Many lifetimes of believing that the above mentioned things are literally true, in spite of the fact that they never were, piled layer upon layer of fears into the consciousness of all who were taking part in the second instalment of our world’s lesson of teaching humankind the value of truth. That’s why these days, they have to work their way through these layers. One after the other they need to be removed. That can only come about through a) a better understanding of the wise higher purpose of this exercise; b) finding out the truth about who and what every human being truly is; and c) accept the responsibility for what we once did to those around us, when we were spiritually still as young and inexperienced as our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. The greatest help of all is the knowledge that whatever one of us releases into our world, in due course must find its way back to us, with somewhat increased strength. 

There is every reason for being grateful to the Highest Forces of life for in this way helping us to appreciate how precious and valuable the truth, and that about everything, is. Being aware of this, we understand why in one of our earlier lifetimes we had to be at the giving end of inflicting suffering upon those around us, and why in this one we are finding ourselves on the receiving end of the same lesson. And that’s what has been happening in our world for quite some time by now. The pandemic as well as another outbreak of war are essential and therefore unavoidable aspects of this lesson. 

For painting the picture as complete as possible it has been necessary to repeat some of the major points of the processes that for some time by now have been troubling humankind. I hope you will forgive me for this. This is why I am repeating that every human being on the earthly plane is similar to a dog on a lead. We are the dog, our Karma is the lead and its end is firmly held by a group of Angels known as the Angels of Karma. It’s their task to ensure that every last bit of Karmic debts has been made good and redeemed, by every one of us because without it we shall never be released into the greater freedom of getting to know ever higher levels of the spiritual realm. 

The knowledge that’s before you now places the rudder of your own ship of destiny and fortune into your own hands. I hope that it will help you to consciously choose in which direction you wish your ship to move, from now on. The deeper we and our world penetrate into the Aquarian age’s energies, the more of us shall wake up to the realisation of who and what we truly and always have been; and that, in the fullness of time, a high and holy destiny awaits every human being, without exception. With this knowledge it’s no longer difficult to adjust our will and wishes to those of the wise one, the living God within, and follow its intuitively received directions about everything. 

There is every reason why there is every reason for loving and trusting the hand, which for wise higher reasons – as we know by now – for such a long time had to veil its intentions from humankind. When the knowledge of the Great Father/Mother’s love for us and our world join forces and in our hearts and minds melt into one, our fears and anxieties of what might still have to happen to us and our world begin to dissolve on their own. Trusting that the Highest Forces of life will forever be showing us intuitively how to go about everything, quite naturally becomes easier with each passing day. What a relief it is to know that we and our world always have been safe and in all Eternity will be! Follow the link below and see for yourself how the evolutionary progress of the whole of Creation, including in our world, has always been part of the Divine great plan of life.

Never forget that for some time by now, we and our world have been penetrating ever more deeply into the Aquarian age’s energies. This is the age in which Divine wisdom and truth will be flowing with constantly increasing strength into the hearts and minds of anyone whose frequencies are tuned into those of the Highest levels of Creation. It ensures that they can receive ever more of what is constantly emerging directly from there. 

Updated End of April 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Aquarian Revelations, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Aquarian Revelations by Aquarius. This book brings you my Aquarian revelation which can be expressed in one word and that is TRUTH.The Aquarian Revelations - Part One  Witnessing Evolution     God’s Universal laws are ruling life throughout the whole of Creation, including...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Wisdom Grown On The Tree Of Life’

The Great Plan Or Book Of Life*_

The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief.

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean​
•    The experiences of all past, present and future earthly lifetimes are written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life. There is a small one for every individual human being and this in turn is part of the Great Plan/Book of life for the whole of Creation and our world. Everybody’s lessons for each earthly sojourn are determined by these books. This shows that we are always in the right place, at the right time and with the right people. That’s how each one of us is always taking part in their predestined lessons, whilst attending to some of their outstanding karmic debts that have accumulated in their spiritual bank account.

•    Every human being’s earthly lifetime is part of the progress that always has been and forever will be moving humankind, individually and collectively, steadily forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of life. Each one through their own experiences is constantly growing in wisdom and understanding of themselves, the world around us, the true nature of God and our own. 

•    We are taking part in the earthly school of our own free will. Nobody forces us to do so. Yet, whenever we return to the world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, we realise that the essence of our being is spirit/soul and that they are, like God, eternal and immortal. Once more we know that, if we ever wish to reach the end of our apprenticeship as a young God in the making, there is nothing for it but applying for another earthly lifetime. The experiences of each new one are based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made in those days.

•    This is how it comes about that, a long time before appearing once more on the earthly plane, together with the wise ones in charge of us, we look at what kind of a lifetime is going to benefit our evolutionary pathway most. We ourselves decide which one is likely to provide us with sufficient opportunities for spiritual growth through consciousness expanding experiences that help us grow in wisdom and understanding. The many challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s pathway through each one of their earthly lifetimes in truth are essential ingredients of these journeys.

•    During our times in the spirit realm, humankind’s true home, we appreciate that without difficulties our wisdom and understanding would never expand, the way all of God’s children of the Earth are predestined to do. Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything comes our way for the wise higher reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful and orderly manner, as soon as we have spiritually matured enough to be able to cope with them. That’s how every one of us is constantly moving forwards and upwards on their very own evolutionary spiral of life, as well as that of the whole of humankind and our world.

•    All who, at any given time, are taking part in earthly life are destined to make their own valuable contribution to the state of our world. Everybody is gifted in some special way and we have been granted the gift of our present lifetime so that, if our special talent has not yet risen to the surface of our conscious mind, with the passing of time it is likely to reveal itself. 

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, as well as all other spirit friends and helpers, are constantly with us. Although none of them can be seen by earthly eyes, rest assured that they are there. They cannot do our spiritual work for us, but they are constantly trying to protect and guide us through every experience, as much as it’s sensible for easing our way through the lessons we have agreed to take part in. 

•    There comes a time in every human being’s development when we realise that the efforts of our friends and helpers on the higher and highest levels of life always have and forever will have only our best at heart. This is also true for the whole of humankind and our world. Therefore, when problems arise let’s not look for purely personal solutions. First consider the Divine principles that brought them into being and why things are happening, what wise higher purpose they might be serving. 

•    All earthly minds are receiver/transmitter stations for ideas from the Highest levels of life that are constantly flowing into our world. Reflections of this nature tune our mind into their frequencies and a solution may come to us intuitively that is fair and just not only for life on the earthly plane but everything that exists in the whole of Creation.

•    All together let’s sing the praises of the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. S/He is the highest Star and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above our world. Every human being contains a spark of this light, even though at first only in seed form. 

•    All glory, honour and praise be to You for creating the visible and invisible parts of every human being, in both part of our world. The essence of our being is spirit/soul and they are eternal and immortal. Like You, they can and never will die. O wonder, every cell and atom of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, was brought about by You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, from this Great Light.

Each time our earthly existence has run its course, the essence of our being, our eternal and immortal spirit/soul, goes home for rest and recuperation from the stresses and strains, tests and trials of earthly life. The earthly personality we have developed up to that point we leave behind. It has been but a mask behind which our true higher nature has been hiding. We strip it off similar to a costume that was only meant to be worn for one particular role in that lifetime. 

Every rebirth onto the earthly plane is the beginning of another role we have agreed to play, because it will help us take part in the lessons we most urgently need. Unaware of what we are doing, we pick up our old personality up and get going. Each new lifetime is influenced by our environment and that is constantly adding something to our old character traits. Safely stored in the subconscious part of our being, they accompany us from one lifetime into the other. Through our responses to the world around we work on developing our earthly personality some more. Each new lifetime offers opportunities for building up and increasing its strengths and, hopefully, overcoming and leaving behind ever more of our weaknesses. 

The roles we play during every one of our earthly sojourns are very similar to play-acting in schools on the earthly plane. Each role we play during all our lifetimes are cast off like masks or costumes. As they were only needed for taking part in certain lessons and are of no other value, we just leave them behind. The only things that stay with us in all Eternity is what living on the earthly plane has taught us, the way we have grown in wisdom and understanding. Everything that once was evil and ugly, in our character and our world, through this process has steadily evolved into something that is good, right and beautiful. When at last we have reached the end of our earthly education, we realise that every one of our earthly lifetimes has been but one page in the great book of our own life. Only love remains, everything else is no more. 

Updated 3rd June 2021 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Friendship Healing’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’
•    ‘You Are Special’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						From Darkness Into Light, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book From Darkness Into Light by Aquarius. This part of my work is dedicated to all who are presently lost in the depths of depression, feeling frightened, desperate, lonely and isolated, witho...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						Healing Corner For Parents & Children, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Healing Corner For Parents & Children by Aquarius. This book is dedicated to the healing of all our relationships. It starts with a section for parent and children. The inspiration behind bringing the Healing Corner For Parents And Children  Part 1  This part of my writings is...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Relationship Healing, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Relationship Healing by Aquarius. We are in relationship with all life and all life is in relationship with us. Everybody is in need of making peace through finding healing for every oWar And Peace In Relationships  Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing  Part 1  Family...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Friendship Healing, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Friendship Healing by Aquarius. As love is the law of the Universe, let our soul’s longing and yearning  for more love and peace in our lives be our vision and guiding Star. The moTrue Friends     True friends are always there for us.  The only thing they want  Is that we should be...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Don't Give Up!, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Don't Give Up! by Aquarius. You are a very special and unique being. Our world needs you and would not be complete without you.When The Sun Refuses To Shine     When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,  And you’re finding it hard to cope,  When you’re seeing more rain cl.... Read...




					www.booksie.com
				





			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				



* * *


----------



## Aquarius

*Forgiveness*​
To forgive does not mean giving in but letting go. Whether or not we believe that someone deserves our forgiveness, we deserve to forgive them because that is the only way of setting ourselves free from others. Holding onto anger is a way of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we felt whenever someone hurts us. It is important to find a way of letting go of our anger. This can be done by either talking with the offender, without attacking or blaming them for their behaviour, merely describing the effect it had on us and how we felt at the time. Listening to their point of view helps us to perceive things from another perspective and see it in a different light. More helpful still is a better understanding of the wise higher purpose that every human being’s existence fulfils. These things make more tolerant and show the way to true and lasting forgiveness that flows from our heart and not only from our head.

If, for any reason, it’s impossible to communicate with the person who have hurt and wounded us, writing down what happened the way it was experienced can also be a good way of releasing ourselves from them. Talking the matter over with a friend or a counsellor could be another method of letting go. I believe that forgiving does not have to mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget the pain we felt, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial, as unnecessarily re-living past painful incidents time and again increases our susceptibility to illness. That’s why forgiving is not only good for our body but also for the spirit/soul that dwells within in. Should that be more than we can handle on our own, at all times God and the Angels are waiting to show us intuitively how to go about it. They know better than anyone else that erring is human and forgiving Divine and that forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditations, quiet reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both. Never forget that their help cannot come to anyone unasked.

Let’s forgive anyone who does not yet know that we are personally responsible for everything that ever enters our life because it was created by none other than ourselves, either earlier in this lifetime or a previous one. The Divine justice is perfect and that’s because it s based on the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. If you are now asking yourself: ‘What about freewill?’ The only freewill any one of us ever has had and will have is the right to decide how to react to whatever appears in our life. 

This is because every human being on the earthly plane can be likened to a dog who is walking on a lead. We are the dog, our Karma is the lead and the lead’s end is firmly held by a group of Angels known as the Angels of Karma. Their task is to ensure that every last bit of Karmic debts has been made good and redeemed, by every one of us. Without this we shall never be released into the greater freedom of exploring and intimately getting to know ever higher levels of the spiritual realm. 

Do not run away with the illusion that our human existence consists of the fragment of merely one lifetime. Even for so far spiritually young and inexperienced spirit/souls, who are presently moving around in our world in physical bodies, it’s unlikely to be their first time of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. As far as spiritually old and experienced spirit/souls are concerned, this lifetime could be one of many hundreds, maybe thousands of them they already have spent on this plane. God and His/Her helpers, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle alone know. They are smiling and not telling us.

Updated May 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Will Succeed! *​
‘I will persist until I succeed. I was not delivered into this world in defeat and failure does not course in my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be attended to by a shepherd. Because my nature is of a lion, I will never talk, walk and sleep with sheep. The slaughterhouse of failure is not my destiny. I shall simply persist until I succeed.’

I have no intention of copying or imitating anyone. I forever want to be uniquely myself. How else can I discover who or what I truly am and what I am capable of because? What I have brought with me from previous lifetimes, in the hope of bringing it to full flowering in this one? I know that, with the help and will of God and the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, all things are possible and that wonders and miracles can and do happen. Because they love us and at all times are willing to assist anyone who asks for their assistance – I can’t remember how it happened – but I must once have turned to them and requested that they let me know, intuitively, how I can best serve them. Whether it were possible for me to act as one of their channels, through whom Divine wisdom and truth can without distortions flow into our world, to be freely available to anyone who is ready to understand them; it was!

Having reached the end of my present lifetime, I am looking forward to being guided by one of the Angel of transfiguration to return to my true eternal home, the spirit realm. And so will everybody else who follows in my footsteps. With their help none of us will ever fail and succeed, always.

Augustine ‘Og’ Mandino II, 1923 –1996
From ‘The Greatest Salesman in the World’
Edited by Aquarius
Updated May 2022

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’

https://www.booksie.com/662098-greetings-from-the-wise-within

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part One

The Greatest Deceptions Ever!*_

Freely, freely you have received,
Freely, freely now give.
Go in My name and because you know
And understand who and what I truly am, 
Others can do so, too.

Carol Owens 1972
Adapted by Aquarius 
February 2021​
George Orwell wrote: ‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ And this is what Mark Twain thought: ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ That’s why today I have come to share with you the truth behind some of the greatest deceptions and lies that for a long time have been the most serious obstacles on the road of humankind’s spiritual development. Together we shall look at some of the most important ones as follows:

•    ‘You will know the truth and the truth will set you free.’ John 8:32 True. Every word of the Bible is from God and therefore literally true. Untrue! The truth, in the form of higher esoteric meaning, has always been hiding behind the surface words of your world’s religious teachings. For a long time, that’s where they remained, but the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper you and your world are moving into this age, the more of you will find their way into its freedom. It consists of believing what the wise one or living God within you, your inner guidance, tells you is true, irrespective of what may be written somewhere or what anybody else may say. The beginning of this freedom is discovering who and what I truly am, who and what every one of you is, and what kind of a relationship all of you have always had with Me, in spite of the fact that for a long time you did not know about it.

•    I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and My great evolutionary plan for the Earth and humankind decrees that through some of the greatest deceptions and lies that have ever been experienced in your world, humankind should be taught the value of honesty and truth. When the right age for them to return has been reached, these qualities will gradually re-establish themselves. Since your entry into the Aquarian age that’s been happening with steadily increasing force. True!

•    The Divine Trinity consists of the Great Father, his only born son Jesus, who sits at the Father’s right hand side and the Holy Ghost. Untrue! Jesus was immaculately conceived by a virgin called Mary, who gave birth to him in a stable surrounded by animals. For all times she will remain seated below Father and Son to serve them. Untrue! Approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its dominance of the masculine over the feminine have been the greatest deception that was ever experienced in your world. God and Goddess are equal partners in the creative process. Lovingly they respond to each other. The masculine provides the ideas and the love and wisdom of the feminine decides which ideas should be used, where and when. By slowing down the vibrations of the Christ light to the right frequency, matter appears. And that’s how God and Goddess harmoniously working together have always brought everything that exists on the earthly plane into being. This will forever continue.

•    The false beliefs of your world’s religions have been our instruments for helping humankind to become familiar with the darkest and most evil aspects of human nature. These beliefs encouraged those in leadership positions to abuse their power by dominating their religion’s followers and relieving them as much as possible of their earthly resources, especially money. That’s why in some of your lifetimes, you generously handed out the suffering this caused. And each time My law of cause and effect returned such actions to you, you were the one who suffered. For a well balanced earthly education it’s essential that each one of you spends some of your lifetimes hurting, wounding and exploiting people, while in others you are on the receiving end of what you once did to others. 

•    Jesus is a historical figure who once walked on the Earth. Untrue! Jesus is a symbolism that represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. True! The tale of his life is literally true. Untrue! The story is a mere legend. It was inspired by Me and the Angels to tell humankind in picture-book format about the initiations every human being experiences, in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. The state of your initial ignorance of your true higher God or Christ nature is described by the birth of the Christ child and no room at the inn. The story ends with the God-man, everybody’s lower nature, bleeding to death on the cross of its earthly existence, so that your spirit nature can rise and take over completely.

•    Jesus was conceived immaculately by the Virgin Mary. Not literally. Immaculate conception means that the idea of the Christ spirit to come alive on the earthly plane has its origin on the highest levels of life, in My mind. 

•    Jesus was born in a stable, surrounded by animals. Not literally. A long, long time ago, the idea of placing a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s light in every human being’s heart came forth from My mind. The stable is a symbolism for the most humble place on the Earth: the human heart. And the animals surrounding the child’s crib represent the lower animal nature of the leaders of your world’s religions. 

•    Heaven and hell are places where people go, either when they follow one of the other of our world’s religions or refuse to believe in them. Untrue! Heaven and hell are states of consciousness that every human being has the power of creating, for themselves and those around them. 

•    Every one of you is a miserable worm and sinner. Untrue! All of you, without exception, are My beloved children of the Earth. And I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ Spirit’s Light. This is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns, the Sun behind and shining through its physical manifestation in the sky above your world. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Aquarian Revelations, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Aquarian Revelations by Aquarius. This book brings you my Aquarian revelation which can be expressed in one word and that is TRUTH.The Aquarian Revelations - Part One  Witnessing Evolution     God’s Universal laws are ruling life throughout the whole of Creation, including...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * * 

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Two

Lying And Cheating*_​
•    Your earthly existence is a one-off affair, at the end of which you are snuffed out like a candle. Untrue! Each one of you is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light and the Divine Trinity is your true parent. The essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul and like Me, they are immortal and eternal. They can and will never die. You belong to your earthly parents; you are of them. Untrue! You have come through them into this life, but you are not of them. 

•    If you say you believe in Jesus, you can sin as much as you like on the earthly plane. By dying on the cross he has already redeemed any sins you may ever commit and because of this you are saved, forever. Untrue! Every one of you is personally responsible for all their thoughts, words and actions. Because of My Universal law of cause and effect or Karma My justice is perfect. It decrees that whatever you send into your world in thoughts, words and actions in any given moment, must return to you. That’s why in some of your lifetimes, you find yourself at the receiving end of how you once affected those around you. And because of your personal responsibility the only one who will ever be able to redeem and save you, is YOU. It starts as soon as your Christ nature stirs from its slumber and you begin to bring forth, from the depth of your own being, the Christ characteristics of goodness and kindness, patience and tolerance towards all manifestations of life, especially your fellow human beings. Through ever more of you practising these qualities in all your daily encounters, your world quite naturally transforms itself into a more peaceful and harmonious place.

•    The Abrahamic religions are Judaism, Christianity and Islam. You go to hell, unless you follow one of them – take your pick – and believe that every word of their teachings comes from God and is literally true. Those who refuse to believe it are in all Eternity condemned to roast in the fires of hell. Untrue! Esoteric higher truth has always been hiding behind the surface words of the teachings of all three religions. The age of truth is revealing ever more of what they are.

•    If you surrender your whole being, mind and body, spirit and soul, to the warmongering factions of Islam, you go to Heaven. Untrue! As explained in part one, Heaven and hell never were places that anyone went to. And the word Islam means ‘surrender’. This means freely and willingly surrendering the drives and urges of your lower earthly nature, to your very own higher God or Christ nature. Its characteristics of kindness and goodness, love of honesty and truth plus tolerance for all lifeforms, especially your fellow human beings, independent of the colour of their skin and their creed, with the passing of time slowly but surely take over ever more of its earthly counterpart.

•    That which is good, right and beautiful in human beings and your world, that’s God. Everything that’s dark, ugly and evil is of the devil. There is a Christ and an Antichrist. Untrue! God is part of everything and everything is part of God, the highest as well as the lowest aspects of every one of you, the whole of humankind and your world. That which to this day comes across to you as dark, ugly and evil in human beings and anywhere else are crude and unevolved manifestations. The same as everything else, they are constantly in the process of moving forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral as well as that of your world. This is why, in the fullness of time, the dark and ugly things will also have evolved into something exquisitely good, right and beautiful. 

•    Religions connect you with God and help you to become a better person. Untrue! The word religion has its roots in ‘religare’ connect. Your world’s religions have kept you away from the discovery of who and what I truly am and that every one of you is one of My beloved children of the Earth. And the belief that Jesus can wave some kind of a magic wand to save redeem and save you, have encouraged human beings to sin against My laws. The age of truth is bringing you the discovery that every one of you is the only one who can save and redeem you and, thorough this, the whole of humankind and your world. 

•    For approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, the Great Mother’s love and wisdom withdrew ever more from your world and especially from its religions. Her absence served the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of the softening and civilising influence of the feminine energies. Even though this is impossible on the inner plane of life, where all is one, on the outer plane the absence of the feminine still works only too well in some parts of the Earth.

* * *

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Three

Money, Money, Money!*_​
•    Money is the most precious commodity on the earthly plane. Untrue! Unless you spend it genuinely for the good of humankind, money has no spiritual value whatever. The only thing you can take with you, at the end of each lifetime, is the spiritual knowledge that has come your way. Yet, knowledge on its own is not enough. Without understanding it, it is of no use to you when you depart from the earthly plane. Only when knowledge is accompanied by understanding can it become your spiritual property and forever be yours. That’s why Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is something quite different.’ 

•    The Jewish race is God’s chosen people. Untrue! The whole of humankind is God’s chosen people. 

•    The teachings of Judaism, Christianity and Islam are literally true. Follow one of these religions and all those who don’t believe that its teachings are literally true are your enemies. And that obliges you to do your best to destroy them, by whatever means available to you. Untrue! For long enough political leaders have been hiding behind the façades of religious teachings that were designed to keep you, My beloved children of the Earth, away from Me and from discovering everyone’s own Divine nature. 

•    Your world’s religions served exceedingly well as instruments for satisfying the patriarchy’s masculine lust for empire building and warmongering, dominance and exploitation of the masses. Part of it was that priests on both sides of any kind of your world’s conflicts, especially religious ones, blessed their soldiers and their weapons, and prayed to what they thought of as God for a victorious outcome. None of them realised that they were praying to the same God, for they did not yet understand who and what I truly am. As yet, they were unaware that every one of their thoughts, words and actions in due course would return to them that which they were over-eagerly sending into your world, and that it would do so with ever increasing strength. This is why we inspired the scribes of times gone by to compose teachings that would set people against each other, so that at any given time sufficient numbers of them would be willing to go to war and kill each other, the more the better. 

•    There is no Goddess, and the masculine forces are superior to the feminine ones. The feminine was created to serve the masculine. Untrue! The Angels and I created the patriarchy with its unnatural all-male religions for the wise higher purpose of teaching your world what happens without the softening and civilising influence of the feminine energies of the Great Mother and women. Every woman is one of Her earthly manifestations. 

•    Each religion believes that, in the fullness of time, it will be the only one that exists in the whole of your world. Untrue! The truth is that there only ever has been one God, who is in everything and who is part of everything. The highest as well as the lowest aspects of life are of Me and Mine, therefore also of you. Your earthly education consists of spending countless lifetimes of experiencing yourself as a physical being, who believes that the physical plane is all there is to life. It’s for your own protection that you have no recall of how and where you spent any of your previous lifetimes, as in many cases you would be unable to live with yourself if you knew what you had been up to in some of your previous earthly sojourns. For example, if you had spent one lifetime as somebody like Hitler, to create the necessary balance and also to redeem some or maybe all of your karmic debts, in your next lifetime you might chosen to appear as someone like Mother Teresa of Calcutta. 

•    Even though for a long time you are unaware of what’s happening to you, you have always been steadily moving forwards and upwards on your own evolutionary spiral and that of the whole of humankind. Being educated in the earthly school of life is compulsory and everybody at first gets to know the lower and lowest aspects of their own nature and Mine. When, in due course, you begin to develop yours and My highest and noblest characteristics, the lower ones are gradually overcome and left behind, for good. They are nailed to the cross of earthly life, so that your higher God or Christ nature can take over. Christianity’s feast of Easter represents this initiation. This is why I am telling you today that:

There is only one religion, the religion of love, honesty and truth.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​
•    Following in the footsteps of your world’s religions, one of the prime spreaders of untruths of recent times has been Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945. He was a German politician and Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind, nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’ 

•    That’s how your world’s pharma industry has been outdoing the machinations of Goebbels and the Nazis. The pharma industry is responsible for the second greatest lie of all times and that is the tale that there is a virus that’s so powerful that it can remove the whole of humankind from the Earth, if it were left to its own devices. The virus was given the name Covid-19, but it’s true name is FEAR. Fear of death and the unknown. Enough has been said about this in the previous chapters of the Aquarian writings. Please follow the links at the end of this one. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
•    ‘Overcoming Our  Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


* * *

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Four 

Deceptions : Creating Hell On Earth*_​
•    Through creating hell for our whole world, the Corona virus tale at present has brought about a heavenly state for the pharma industry. And hell is the state that those who belong to the driving force behind the pandemic will be creating for themselves in one of their future lifetimes, when their deception returns to them. They, and our whole world with them, will then have to endure something similar to what’s happening now. The power of doing their share of preventing this is in the hands of every one of you, because love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation. 

•    Therefore, if you are working hand in hand with the Angels and Me, and keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, with the passing of time you are sure to develop into an ever more formidable force. And each time these thoughts return to you, send them on their way, time and again. On every occasion their strength increases and as the Divine spark of the troublemakers is neglected and mal-nourished, it is hungry for every spark of light that comes its way. It is greedily absorbed and the more this happens, the better the person’s higher God or Christ nature can influence its earthly counterpart, to come to its senses and stop cheating and lying. Forgive them, for they are your spiritually younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. They deserve your compassion, for they really do not know what they are doing, most of all to themselves and – unless you help them – what in due course will return to them and also inflict upon your whole world. 

•    The wisdom ‘those who laugh last, are laughing best’ is something that has grown quite naturally from humankind’s experiences of living on the earthly plane. The saying shows that the final winners in some of its contests are likely to have more glory than those who at the beginning think of themselves as the winners, but then – surprise, surprise! – in the end are the losers. This is what’s going to happen to the pharma industry. For the moment, it is still laughing big apples all the way to its shareholders’ bank accounts. When the truth fully emerges, which it will do soon, the rest of humankind will be laughing because it will then be ‘egg-on-face’ time for the people and institutions who, for the time being, are enjoying the monetary gains of the situation. 

•    The pharma industry in particular will realise that their present behaviour clearly reveals what kind of intentions have been behind the sale of most of its products, and that for a long time. This is of great benefit for you and your world because ever more of you are losing their faith in these products. As a result, increasing numbers of you are returning to natural healing methods and are reaching out for our helping hands and healing energies. They are available free of charge to anyone who tunes into our frequencies and asks for them. And the pharma industry will realise too late that the pandemic has been the rope on which it has been hanging itself.

•    Freely, freely you now have received the truth about Me and some of My concepts. Now go in My name and tell those around you that it is the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ spirit and its light. Tell them who and what they truly are; what kind of a relationship they have always had with Me and that the life that’s been given to each one of you is a good one, in spite of the fact that it presently does not look like this. 

•    Let them know that it’s in everybody’s own hands to steer the boat of their life in a direction that is more to their liking. To bring this about, the only thing anyone has to do is conducting their earthly existence in keeping with My Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. Not knowing about this law has brought about your world’s present state. Every one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, is a co-creator with Me. Your thoughts, words and actions are constantly occupied with creating something, whether you are as yet aware of it or not. Whatever is in your life now was created by none other than you. And this is how all of you together, hand in hand with the Angels and Me, even though you were unaware that this was happening, created your world’s present state. It happened earlier in this lifetime and in the course of countless previous ones. If that were not the case, you would not be here and had to take part in the pandemic. 

•    However, the knowledge of My Universal law of cause and effect is the instrument I am placing into everybody’s own hands. All of you are invited to make their contribution to transforming your world into an increasingly peaceful and harmonious place, with the help of the right kind of thoughts, words and actions. That’s the only way true and everlasting peace can come about that no-one will ever be able to disturb or take away. 

•    Tell My human children of the Earth that their planet is by no means destined to remain a valley of tears, lying and cheating, deception and corruption forever. Tell them to use the truth they finding here as their tool for doing better and how, each through their own efforts, needs to contribute to making Mother Earth into a place where everybody works for the good of the whole; where people support each other; where exploiting, lying and cheating, dishonesty and corruption have become things of the past and are no longer known. 

•    Astrology is a fortune-telling tool. Untrue! But it’s the finest instrument for getting to know yourself and your pathway through life, and also of those around you. The study of the Divine science helps your higher God or Christ nature to stir from its slumber, and with that you become kinder and more loving, tolerant and forgiving towards yourself and anyone you meet on the earthly plane. 

Tell My children of the Earth that astrology is a wonderful instrument for helping them not only to discover but understand the truth about Me, their own true nature and the wise higher purpose every human being’s earthly existence has always served. Then ask them to share what they are finding here with as many as possible, but only if their inner guidance reacts to it with: ‘Yes, this is the truth!’ And because spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody and should not be sold to the highest bidders, that’s why all of it is coming your way free of charge. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						All Conditions Can Be Healed, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book All Conditions Can Be Healed by Aquarius. I believe that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions can be healed. This, however, cannot take place without first creating the All Things Are Possible       With the help and will of God and the Angels  And a better...




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever by Aquarius. This is the so far final part of 'Our World In Transition', a concentrated version of 'Looking At The Year 2020'. It is the year in which the greatestLooking At The Year 2020 - Part One    From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us...




					www.booksie.com
				











						To Jab Or Not To Jab, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book To Jab Or Not To Jab by Aquarius. This book looks at the present Coronavirus outbreak, the pandemic 2019/2020 and its spiritual background and how, by working hand in hand with the HigTo Jab Or Not To Jab – Part One  Reflections On The Swine Flu     Today is Friday, 31st January...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be A Miracle Worker, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be A Miracle Worker by Aquarius. This new part of my jottings was launched on the 10th January 2020, the day of the full Moon in Cancer, the sign of the caring and nurturing aspect ofFrom ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  True Miracles     To update what the...




					www.booksie.com
				











						My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs by Aquarius. My astrology has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune-telling. It is a lifehelp and a tool for getting to know yourself and your own predestined The Sun In Aries        The Pioneering And Wayfinding Sign  Soul Food For Arians...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y by Aquarius. If you have had a look at my interpretations of the Sun signs, you may have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetellingBe Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y.  First Steps Towards Becoming Your Own Astrologer...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Astrology As A Lifehelp, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Astrology As A Lifehelp by Aquarius. Astrology as a lifehelp on the journey of ascending the spiritual mountain of earthly life.Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life  Part 1  Up The Spiritual Mountain     The higher purpose of the earthly existence of e...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Daffodil Principle*​
Several times my daughter had telephoned to say: ‘Mother, you must come and see the daffodils before they are over.’ I wanted to go, but it was a two-hour drive from my home to hers. ‘I’ll come next Tuesday,’ I promised, a little reluctantly when she asked me the third time. Tuesday dawned cold and rainy. Still, I had promised, and so I drove there. When I finally walked into my daughter’s house, after hugging and greeting my grandchildren, I said to my daughter: ‘Let’s forget about the daffodils. The road is almost invisible in the clouds and fog, and there is nothing in the world except you and the children that I want to see badly enough to drive another inch.’ My daughter smiled calmly and replied: ‘We drive in weather like this all the time, Mother.’ I replied: ‘You won’t get me back on the road until it clears, and then I’ll be heading for home!’

‘I was hoping you’d take me to the garage to pick up my car,’ my daughter said. ‘Okay, I’ll do it. How far is it?’ ‘Just a few blocks,’ came the reply. ‘I’ll drive because I’m used to the road conditions.’ I knew where the garage was and after several minutes in the car I asked: ‘Where are we going? This isn’t the way to the garage.’ ‘This time we’re going the long way round past the daffodils,’ my daughter smiled.

‘I don’t want to go there, can’t you hear me? Please turn the car round and let’s go home.’ ‘It’s all right, Mother. I promise you, you would never forgive yourself if you missed this experience.’ After another twenty minutes or so we turned onto a gravel road. At the end of it a small church came into view and on its far side a handwritten sign said: ‘Daffodil Garden’. We got out of the car, each took a child’s hand and we followed Carolyn down the path. When we turned a corner and I looked up, I gasped with astonishment at the glorious sight before me. It was as if someone had taken a huge vat of gold and poured it over the mountain peak and slopes. There were flowers everywhere. They had been planted in majestic, swirling patterns – great ribbons and swathes of deep orange, white, lemon yellow, salmon pink, saffron and butter yellow. Each colour variety has been planted as a group that seemed to swirl and flow a river with its unique hue. Altogether there were five acres of flowers.

‘Who is responsible for this?’ I asked Carolyn. ‘Just one woman,’ she replied. ‘She lives on the property, it’s her home.’ My daughter pointed to a well kept house that looked tiny and very modest in the midst of the glory before us. 

Walking up to the house, on the patio we found a poster that read: 

‘The Answers To The Questions You Are Going To Ask’.

•    50,000 bulbs. 
•    One at a time, by one woman. Two hands, two feet, not much money and very little brain. 
•    Started in 1958.

I realised that from now on experiences of this nature would represent the Daffodil Principle for me. They would make me think of the woman who more than forty years ago had begun to bring her vision of beauty and joy to an obscure mountain top. By patiently planting one bulb at a time, year after year, she had created something of indescribable magnificence, beauty and inspiration. She truly had changed the world in which she lives and made it into a better and more beautiful place for all.

The principle behind this is one of the greatest of all. By learning to patiently move forwards towards the fulfilment of a dream one tiny step at a time, by loving what we are doing and being really interested in it, the Universal forces reward our efforts and perseverance. They smile upon us and help us to make our vision become a reality in earthly life. By combining tiny fractions of time with small but continued efforts, truly magnificent things are achievable in the fullness of time and we can indeed change our world. 

I have to admit that the sight of the daffodil fields made me a bit sad, too. I couldn’t help thinking what I might have accomplished if only I had come up with a great idea thirty-five or forty years ago. What if I had worked at it ‘one bulb at a time’ in the subsequent years? It didn’t bear thinking about what I might have been able to achieve. When I told my daughter, she paused for a moment and replied: ‘Never mind. It’s not too late. How about starting tomorrow? I believe it’s pointless to think of all the lost hours of yesterday. The best way of making learning a lesson a celebration instead of a cause for regret is by asking: ‘How can I put this to use today?’

‘You can’t hit a home run unless you step up to the plate.
You can’t catch a fish unless you put your line in the water.
You can’t reach your goals if you don’t try.’ 

Kathy Seligman

And from small acorns great oak trees grow.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Our Light Shine*​
Nelson Mandela in his inaugural address used a quote from the book ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, in which she says: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. 

‘There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us, but in everyone. And when we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

As soon as we are guided by our own inner light, the living God and wise one within, our earthly self no longer has any need for signs and wonders. That’s the only power whose help we require because it is at all times ready and willing to provide us with ideas for working our way through whatever obstacles present themselves. The spiritual knowledge this brings provides us with a new understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life in which we always have been and forever will be involved. Through taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, every human being is constantly gaining in wisdom and understanding. Each can only do this with the help of their own experiences. Every bit of learning we find along the pathway of our evolutionary journey increases our own inner light and that’s how every one of us at all times continues to develop and grow. That’s the light we are meant to share unselfishly with anyone who is in need of it. 

In the final analysis, it does not really matter how many earthly possessions we call our own. The only thing that truly counts is how we think and what we do, and that in each one of our daily encounters. The decisive factor is whether our behaviour comes from deep within own heart and soul. Forgiveness that does not have its origin there, has no value at all. If anything, it creates some more negative entries in our spiritual ledger. True forgiveness alone has the power of dissolving all karmic debts. They were created by each one of us ourselves, earlier in this lifetime and all previous ones when we were taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.

For long enough by now these debts have kept us and our world fastened to the limitations of the physical world with a strength that is similar to cast-iron chains. Because of this why we alone have the power of dissolving all our debts. First we need to forgive ourselves for setting the wheels of destiny in motion by hurting and wounding those around us. This needs to be followed by forgiving those who ever hurt or wounded us when the law of cause and effect or Karma returned these experiences to us, earlier in this lifetime as well all previous ones. 

Updated May 2022

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Butterfly *​
Once upon a time, by the side of a dusty road in India sat an old beggar who was selling cocoons. He noticed that a young boy had been watching him for many days. Finally, he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any idea of what beauty lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his head, the old man continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a beautiful butterfly. I will give you one, so you can watch how it happens. But you must be very careful and not handle the cocoon until the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’ thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have kept us imprisoned on in earthly life for such a long time. May ever more of us at long last discover their spiritual wings. On them let’s take flight and constantly grow in wisdom and understanding of our true nature and, everybody else’s. May sharing this with as many as possible, help the whole of humankind to evolve into the beautiful community it has always been destined to be.

* * *​
The tale of the butterfly is the best description that has ever come my way of the evolutionary journey in which every human being is required to attend the earthly school of life’s lessons. Naturally, this takes up a great many lifetimes. During stage one our spirit/soul’s earthly personality devours the experiences made possible by the ability of spreading fear wherever we go. Fear acts like juicy green leaves that life presents to us during everybody’s caterpillar developmental phase. We love devouring this food and believing that no-one can see what we are doing and therefore can get away with just about anything, one lifetime after another we eagerly pile more karmic debts into our spiritual ledger. 

Unbeknown to the caterpillar, its presence enriches life on the earthly plane in quite another way. This takes us forwards and upwards on everybody’s evolutionary spiral to stage two of the chrysalis. The lifetimes we are eventually forced to spend redeeming our karmic debts, this time round we find ourselves on the receiving end of the suffering we once so enjoyed handing out to all and sundry. This is the chrysalis our spirit/soul has been weaving for itself with the help of many earthly personalities who enjoyed spreading fear. We are forced to stay within it until the law of cause and effect or Karma has returned every last shred of the karmic debts that were accumulated has been made good. And that can only be done by ourselves. Nobody can do this on anyone else’s behalf. We have to spend as many lifetimes as it takes until the contents of our spiritual chrysalis has been dissolved.

The justice of our true eternal parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, is perfect. To ensure that every one of Its beloved children of the Earth becomes sufficiently familiar with the nature of suffering, it has to be experienced by every one of us from two sides. That’s why first this is done from the giving end and much later from the receiving one, when our earthly personality’s indwelling spirit/soul has matured sufficiently to cope with whatever comes its way. For everybody’s evolutionary development both sides of this coin are equally essential. And that’s because in truth every human being is no less than a young God in the making, even though for many lifetimes we are unaware that this is so. 

Let’s no take a look at our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. They are appearing in the role of ugly caterpillars and that’s because each one of them spiritually – independent of what age their physical body has reached – a young and inexperienced spirit/soul. The ruthless and merciless behaviour of these people are the background of and the reason why the ‘pandemic’ as well as outbreaks of war, for example in the Ukraine as well as other parts of our world, are necessary. In the hope of helping our present caterpillars’ spirit/souls grow strong enough to wake up from their present slumbering state, let’s keep on sending these spiritual youngsters in our midst, as often as possible, nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts. They really do not know what they are doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time, the Universal law of Karma is bound to return to them. 

Maybe we can at least alleviate what’s going to happen to them somewhat. After all, they are our younger siblings in the great family of humankind and it behoves us well to try and do what we can to help them, as much as possible. Maybe our thoughts will assist bringing about an earlier end to what’s been troubling our world for such a long time. Who knows, possibly it even creates positive entries in our own spiritual ledger, helping to restore its balance. Maybe through sharing the advanced spiritual knowledge that’s coming our way through writings like this one, it might be possible that peace comes to our world more easily, because ever more people are finding a better understanding of the wise higher purpose that every human being’s earthly existence has.

The following is the essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in the Lodge’s calendar August 2016: ‘Through the limitations and suffering the earthly self of every human spirit/soul has to endure, in the course of many lifetimes, it eventually emerges on ever higher and eventually highest levels of life. The development is not unlike a caterpillar who first has to move through a chrysalis phase. But the further each one of you reaches on their evolutionary journey, slowly and steadily you transform your whole being. Gradually, you change into a beautiful winged creature who loves nothing better than dancing in the warmth and light of the spiritual reality of your true eternal parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				




Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 
Updated May 2022

From https://www.booksie.com/662098-greetings-from-the-wise-within

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*God, Speak To Me*​
A little child whispered: ‘God, speak to me.’ And a meadowlark sang. But the child did not understand that this was the voice of God, so it spoke louder: ‘God, speak to me!’ A bolt of lightning struck down from the sky and thunder rolled through the valley. But the child still did not understand, so it looked around and shouted: ‘God, let me see you.’ 

A star shone brightly, but the child did not notice. In desperation it shouted: ‘God, show me a miracle!’ A new life was born, but the child could not recognise that this was another one of God’s responses, so it knelt on the Earth and prayed: ‘Touch me God, please let me know you are here and with me! Give me just one sign!’ In response God sent a butterfly that came to sit upon the child’s shoulder. Disappointedly, the child brushed it away and walked off, muttering to itself: ‘I knew it! There is no God.’ 

It’s worth our while to pay attention to what is happening around us and taking time for watching and listening carefully, because that which we are seeking as often as not is meant to be found just where we are. The trouble is that in many cases people  are spiritually still too blind to perceive what the world around us trying to tell them. Together let’s pray to the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Please grant ever more of us the precious gift of inner vision. May it enable us to see the many blessings that are everywhere, in spite of what may still have to happen in our world. It’s because old outstanding karmic debts are in the process of being redeemed by the now spiritually old and experienced spirit/souls in our midst. These debts were created in lifetimes of long ago, when the now old ones still had to take part in the lessons that are necessary for every spiritually young and inexperienced spirit/soul, whose earthly self then has to play the part of troublemaker and scaremonger. 

An Old Hindu Poem
Retold by Aquarius
Updated May 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘And A Meadow Lark Sang’






						And A Meadow Lark Sang - Ravindra Kumar Karnani : Pearls Of Wisdom
					


And A Meadow Lark Sang.  The child whispered, 'God, speak to me' And a meadow lark sang. The child did not hear. 'God, speak to me; and a meadowlark sang.  But the man did not hear.





					www.sapphyr.net
				




From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Cares For The Carer?*​
This tale contains a message for all those loving and caring people everywhere, who are in danger of forgetting their own needs over attending to those of others.

A woman who was spending most of her life with feeding and educating people in need found that in spite of her heroic efforts, she ever more felt that the task she had set herself was merely a bottomless pit. One fine day, she became so discouraged that she decided to visit one of our world’s wise women, who these days are known as counsellors, hoping that the lady might help her to discover ways of coping better with her situation. Seated opposite the wise one, our woman started to pour out her heart and said: ‘There are so many needy people, especially children, in our world that what little I can do to ease their lot ever more feels like a mere drop in the ocean. Independent of how many people I attend to, there will always be an infinite number of them who are just as needy. The older I get, the more I get the feeling that I too could sometimes do with some help. That’s why I am here.’ 

After a moment’s reflection, the wise one replied: ‘The best way of finding a solution to any problem that’s too difficult to attend to on one’s own, is turning to one’s inner guidance, the wise one or living God within. Ask your question and then pay attention to how it reacts through the world of your feelings. I believe that’s the only place in the whole of Creation where truly reliable and trustworthy answers can be found. You probably feel that way because this part of your being has been asleep long enough. It wants your earthly self to wake up and start asking its questions in the right place. Not outside, but within. Alas, without asking no help can come from there to anyone. It’s the small still voice of conscience that responds whenever one of us turns to it. 

A good time for asking any questions that are troubling you is while you are meditating. Ask and from then onwards pay attention to what replies come to you intuitively. This may not happen immediately, but they are sure to come and you will recognise them when they do. Any advice that comes to you in this manner can be followed without hesitation. So the next day, after meditating for a while, the woman put her question forward. To her delight, the wise one or living God within her responded straight away. 

This is what came to her: ‘You have been neglecting your own desires and longings. Do not continue with this. Fulfil them and you will start to feel much more happy and content.’ Thanking for this advice, the woman sent a blessing to the wise counsellor who had helped her so much. And then she went to town and bought herself a big bunch of her favourite flowers, a large box of the finest chocolates she could find as well as a dress she had been admiring for quite a while in a shop window. On top of all that, she decided to regularly to take time off for looking after her own needs, on the inner as well as the outer level of her being. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated May 2022

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Worry About The Future

A Message From The Angels*_​
•    There is no need for any of you to worry about the future, your own as well as that of the human race and your whole world. All life safely is held in and protected by the loving hands of the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose humble servants we are. Have no doubt that the Divine Architect’s great plan of life has always been unfolding as it should and forever will continue to do so. Each one of you has their allocated space in it and their particular role to play in the tragic-comedy of earthly life, in which each individual existence is carefully laid out and planned. We cannot tell you frequently enough that we are the executors of God’s great plan and in charge of every small design within it. 

•    The only thing that is required from each one of you is that you should learn to trust and have faith in the power of God’s love. Today we have come to draw your attention to the futility of worrying about what may happen tomorrow. If the things you imagine never come about, you would have been wasting the precious energies of life’s forces. But even if imagined things do happen, because your careless thinking has brought them about, instead of worrying some more, turn to us. We are with you and at any time of day or night willing to show the way to those who request our help. All you have to do is invite us into your life by asking for our assistance with everything you do. Go to bed in good time and never forget to communicate with us last thing, and get up early enough to start your day unrushed. 

•    Learn to say: ‘No!’ to projects that won’t fit into your time schedule. Failing to do so endangers the state of your mental health. You don’t have to do everything yourself. Delegate tasks to others who are capable of carrying them out. Simplify your life and get rid of clutter, bearing in mind that less can often be more. Although at times one of something may not be enough, two could be too many.

•    Allow sufficient time for doing things and getting to places. Pace yourself. Spread big changes and difficult projects out over time. Don’t tackle all hard tasks at once and live one day at a time. 

•    Separate worries from concerns. Whenever you are concerned about something, consult with the living God within, your intuition, so we can tell you through it which course of action is best for you at that moment. Following our instructions will help you let go of uncertainties and the anxiety that accompanies them. If nothing can be done about a situation, place it in our hands and quietly attend to the rest of your life. 

•    If you are in search of peace of mind, learn to live within your budget and refuse to use credit cards for ordinary purchases. Have backups like an extra car key in their wallet, an additional house key that is hidden somewhere safe, some stamps and so forth. Every day do something that pleases your inner child and carry a good book with you to read when you have to wait somewhere. Get sufficient rest and eat the right things that have been prepared with love. Become organised and make sure that everything has its place.

•    Listening to soothing music while driving lifts your spirit. Every day make time for meditating and spending time with us. Write down any ideas and inspirations we give you that are worthwhile keeping. Deal with small problems straight away. Don’t leave them to fester in your mind until bedtime. When bigger ones arise, remember that we are with you always and merely waiting for your call.

•    Make friends with like-minded people who share your spiritual outlook on life. Keep a folder of your favourite quotes for hope and encouragement on hand. And remember that the best bridge between despair and a renewal of hope is often a grateful: ‘Thank you Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for the many blessings that are in my life’. Every night at bedtime try to think with gratitude of at least one thing in your life for which you have never given thanks before.

•    Humour and particularly laughing out loud is good for you, so keep on smiling and laughing. Take your work seriously and whenever you are in danger of taking yourself too seriously, think: ‘Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun!’ 

•    Be kind to those who are unkind to you. For one thing this creates good Karma for you and for another people who behave in this manner are likely to need kindness from you most of all. Develop a forgiving attitude by bearing in mind that most people really are doing the best they can and that they just don’t know any better as yet. So, keep a firm hold on your ego. Don’t allow it to run your life for you and spoil it by creating unnecessary difficult Karmic situations on your behalf. 

•    Talk less and listen more. Keeping your mouth shut tight, refusing to indulge in careless gossip and confiding only in the right people, in the right places and at the right times can not only save you endless amounts of trouble, but also creating karmic obstacles. See the link ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ at the end.

•    Slow down, you move to fast, just make the moment last – at least here and there. At regular intervals remind yourself that you are not in charge of the Universe and that it’s not your task to carry the world on your shoulders, because that’s God’s work and ours. The only things you are responsible for is every aspect of your being and especially the drives and urges of your lower earthly self. Learn to control them instead of those around you. Refuse to bear grudges, earthly life is too short for them. You can neither know someone else’s Karma nor the special lessons they are taking part in during their present lifetime. You are not responsible for them or the mistakes they make.

•    Make peace with yourself, with the gift of life that has been entrusted into your care and the One, who created you and once brought you into being. Do not leave any unresolved issues behind when you depart from the earthly school of life. They will accompany you into your next lifetime, in the hope of resolving them this time round and that could turn out to be even more difficult. If you ask for our help, we can show you intuitively how to go about it. 

•    Make every effort to heal all your relationships, especially the difficult and traumatic ones. Forgive all those who ever hurt and wounded you, and forgive yourself for setting the wheels in motion in previous lifetimes. Forgiveness sets both parties free to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature. And never forget that with the help and the will of God and us any condition can be healed, crooked places made straight and mountains of unbelief or false beliefs moved. Whatever you do, call upon us, we shall never get tired of hearing from any one of you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Conquering Stress*​
During a stress management course a woman was walking round the room with a glass of water in her hand. When she raised it, her listeners thought she was going to ask the old question: ‘Is this glass half empty or half full?’ But no, she surprised them by saying: ‘How heavy do you think is this glass of water?’ 

The answers varied from eight to twenty ounces. Shaking her head, the lady replied: ‘The actual weight of the water in this glass does not really matter here. I am only using it in comparison with the emotional/spiritual weight of anything we carry around with us. The heaviness of this kind of load depends on the way we tackle our lives, the problems that arise along the way and how long we do something. It’s the same with this glass. If I hold it up for just a minute, there’s no problem. But if I do this for an hour, I wind up with an aching arm. If I’d hold it for a day, it might be necessary to call an ambulance for me. Although the weight in each case is the same, the longer I carry it the heavier it feels to me. 

It’s the same with stress. If we carry a burden for too long, it becomes heavier and heavier, until we feel so weak that we can no longer carry anything. The same as with my glass of water, it is necessary to every so often put down for a while any load we have to carry, so we can rest until we feel sufficiently refreshed to tackle the task before us once more. The more we practise this guarding ourselves against the stress element, the better we become at it. So, in future learn to refuse to carry any of your burdens through the evening and into the night. Make an effort at leaving them behind, so you can pick them up in the morning when in dreamtime your mind and body have been refreshed. 

Also during the day, whatever you may be loaded up with, from time to time let everything go for a moment and relax. When you are sufficiently rested, pick things up again. And do not forget to remind yourself frequently that a lifetime on the Earth can be very short indeed and that each one of them is a precious gift from the Universe that is meant to be cherished by us. Through learning to handle the stress in our lives in sensible ways, life becomes much more enjoyable. It enables us to make the most of every minute for growing in wisdom and understanding and thus fulfilling the ultimate purpose of our earthly existence.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Buck Stops Here!*​
At the end of their earthly education every human spirit/soul is destined to have evolved into a healer and bringer of light, in the form of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As this is a healing journey of a thousand miles and the road of self-discovery that leads to self-mastery, the buck for everything that ever happened to me stops with me. Having discovered that I am responsible for all my thoughts, words and actions, I accept the accountability for everything that ever was and will be in the past, present and future of my life. I accept my responsibility for our world’s present state. Having done my share of bringing it about – otherwise I would not have to take part in it –, I do all I can to make good where I once sinned. 

As soon as the last one of my karmic debts has been redeemed, the balance of my spiritual bank account has been restored and only that which I am these days sending into our world can return to me. That’s why I keep on sending good and kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. And so I shoulder the cross of responsibility for my earthly personality with all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me in previous lifetimes and earlier during this one, is proof of my constant growth in wisdom and understanding. And that enables me to concentrate my energies on working for a brighter and more peaceful future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world. 

Never again will I blame loved ones and friends, bosses and/or colleagues for anything that happens to me. I no longer allow my education or the lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb and flow of my daily existence to influence my present and future in negative ways. I accept that my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past have brought about everything that’s in my life now. This does away with the need for blaming uncontrollable forces for any lack of success and protects me against being caught in snares of the past. These days I regard my present and future with love and hope, faith and trust in God and the Angels, the Highest Forces. They are not only in charge of me and my life, but are also guiding and protecting me. That’s why they have provided me, the same as everybody else, with my own built-in lie-detector that works like a filter. Everything I hear, see or read passes through it and the way my inner self, the wise one or living God within, reacts shows me straight away whether something is true of false. 

I no longer allow past events to control my destiny. That’s because I know that right thoughts, words and actions help me to constantly move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, my own, the whole of humankind and our world. I accept responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what and where I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually and emotionally, as well as financially because of my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I herewith change all negative and destructive ones into positive and constructive ones. 

These days, my inner guidance shows me intuitively solutions for any obstacles that occur on my pathway through life. There’s no need to dwell on past mistakes. I learn from them and let them go. I love connecting with like-minded people who, like me, are changing their approach to life in positive ways and are doing all they can to make our world into a better and more peaceful place. I share the best that is within me with anyone who is ready to understand it. Running with the herd is not for me. Neither is being led like sheep by their noses to the slaughter, or these days vaccinations that are not really necessary, because I believe that everything I hear, see or read anywhere is true. 

When it comes to decision making, I pay attention to my inner guidance and follow its advice without hesitation. I accept that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, does not want me to always come up with the right decision straight away, as this would stop me from learning and growing through making mistakes. That’s no doubt why I was given me the ability to recognise the error of my ways, learning from them and then trying again, if need be time and again, until things are right. This helps me to control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course. I walk my talk and whenever I make a decision, I stand behind it and follow it through without wasting precious energy on second thoughts. 

My life is no longer an apology. It has become a positive statement of success. This is because I recognise that challenges are gifts and opportunities from the Highest that help us to learn and grow. Encountering problems and solving them is the common thread that runs through the lives of very successful people. With the help of my inner guidance times of adversity are no longer the problem they used to be. Thankful that I have been granted the gift of freedom of choice, I turn to my inner guidance to show me intuitively how to go about things and make wise choices. That’s why my thinking is clear now and making wrong choices is no longer for me.

Yet, being aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving great things, I accept any obstacles that get in my way. I refuse to say: ‘Why me?’ and instead react with: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever my inner guidance advises is the best way of dealing with any situation. And because the buck for everything in my life now stops with me, I am ready for great things to flow my way. I am giving of my best, safe in the knowledge that nothing but more of the same can return to me, as soon as my karmic debts are paid and the balance of my spiritual bankbook has been restored. 

I accept that everything in the whole of God’s Creation life consists of cycles within cycles and is constantly moving in circles. My inner guidance tells me that this is the truth and that it also applies to my own earthly existence, the same as everybody else’s. I am happy that, within this flow of Universal energies, I have always been and forever will be responsible for everything that ever was in my life, successes as well as failures. That’s why I have no difficulties accepting the responsibility for my past, present and future and am taking charge of every one of my thoughts, words and actions. I keep my emotional world under my control and no longer allow it to control me and my behaviour.

I accept that, during my many earthly lifetimes of taking part in that school’s lessons, I must have been involved in mental/physical/sexual assaults. To ensure the best possible all-round education, for every experience this sometimes has to be on the giving end and in other lifetimes on the receiving one. Life on the earthly plane is a hard school, but considering that all of us are young God’s in the making, I accept that every one of our earthly lessons is an essential and inevitable part of the apprenticeship that prepares us for this high office. It makes sense to me to accept the responsibility for everything that ever happens in our lives, in this lifetime and all previous ones. Walking the pathway of forgiveness makes this easier for me. This part of our healing journey through life starts with forgiving ourselves for once setting the wheels of fate in motion. And that’s followed by forgiving anyone who ever sinned against us.

I am happy that on the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick solutions and shortcuts are non existent. Everything is for real in our world’s counterpart, the spirit realm. Honesty and truth are its supreme rulers and there is no faking or pretending. To paraphrase Henry Wadsworth Longfellow’s words: ‘The mills of God work slowly, but they are grinding exceeding small. With patience the Highest Forces of life stand waiting and with the greatest of exactness grinds all.’ No-one ever gets away in the spirit world with ‘If I fake sincerity, I have got it cracked’. Wise ones in our world also know that no spiritual progress would ever be possible with that attitude. And the wise ones in charge of us and our world smile with love and compassion at such things and do all they can to help us to do better.

Updated June 2021 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’









						Healing Corner For Parents & Children, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Healing Corner For Parents & Children by Aquarius. This book is dedicated to the healing of all our relationships. It starts with a section for parent and children. The inspiration behind bringing the Healing Corner For Parents And Children  Part 1  This part of my writings is...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*How Do Human Spirit/Souls Develop?*​
No newly born human child in your world is an unwritten slate or an empty vessel waiting to be filled. Far from it! Because the memories from all previous earthly lifetimes of that person are stored in the subconscious part of that tiny being, from the moment of its appearance on that plane they are influencing its behaviour in everything they do. The learning that will be gathered in the coming lifetime will be stored in the next layer of soul memories, as soon as this one has run its course. The gifts and talents, which by then could have taken many lifetimes to be developed, are going to become noticeable quite soon in every new one.

Humankind’s existence consists of an uninterrupted flow that will never end. At the beginning of each new lifetime your earthly selves once again pick up all of their soul memories. They contain whatever had been learnt in all of them at the end of your most recent lifetime. The whole bundle is once again picked up when next your earthly self enters another lifetime. And so on and so forth. The best thing of all is that each one of you is an eternal student who is never going to stop learning.

 The knowledge of these things places the power into your own hands to steer the boat of your destiny and to influence your life’s river to flow in a direction that’s to your heart’s desire. Because humankind’s evolutionary journey is such a hazardous one, none of you is ever just left to their own devices on the earthly plane. Not just one Guardian Angel but a whole group of them is constantly observing the movements of every earthling. On the whole they are allowed to just get on with experiencing your world and reacting to it, each in their own sweet way. Only when things are in danger of getting out of hand are your Guardian Angels allowed to step in.

Childhood and youth are the time when each one of you brings forth, from deep within their own being, the gifts and talents you have brought with you from previous lifetimes. They may have already taken many lifetimes to develop. That’s why you brought them with you in the hope, that maybe during this lifetime it will be possible to bring them to full flowering. Because of this you have come onto the earthly plane through parents who have similar inclinations and therefore are likely to help you develop your gifts some more. The gifts and talents that become noticeable quite early on, even from babyhood, have not been inherited from your parents; they are your own. 

Adulthood is the time when such gifts and talents move ever more into the foreground of your consciousness. First they are flowering, then begin to set fruit that can eventually be harvested and then stored for the winter of your life. 

Old age is the winter of your life. If you have developed your gifts and talents through using them, as much as possible and this way developed them some more, your earthly personality will be able to feed itself from the fruits are stored in your spirit/soul’s consciousness. This also prepares you for your next earthly lifetime, should another one be needed. 

It takes a long time until you become aware that every one of you is personally responsible for every thought, word and action that’s released into your world. Divine justice is perfect and its law of cause and effect or Karma ensures that it will forever remain this way, in the whole of Creation and therefore also on your planet. That’s why whatever one of you sends into your world, during the early stages of their earthly education, returns to them in later lifetimes when their spirit/soul has matured sufficiently and its earthly self therefore is capable of coping with whatever comes its way. 

This is how it comes about that first every one of you is on the giving end and enjoys nothing more than handing out suffering to whoever comes within their reach. In later lifetimes they find themselves on the receiving end of what they once so freely and thoughtlessly handed out to those around them. Eventually, everybody gets to know both sides of anything that is ever likely to happen on the earthly plane. Because of this the love and wisdom of your Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, demand that each one of their beloved children of the Earth has to take part in every one of the earthly school of life lessons. The most important one is being familiarised with the nature of suffering, as explained above.

Being educated in the earthly school of life is compulsory for every one of you. Nonetheless nobody ever forces you to take part in anything. It’s of your own free will and choice that you spend one lifetime after another on the earthly plane. But each time your spirit/soul arrives in our world, the spirit realm, at the end of another earthly lifetime, you realise that no spiritual progress will ever be possible if you just stay there. That’s why you consult with the wise ones in charge of you about the educationally most beneficial way of spending your next earthly lifetime. 

This is how, time and again, you apply for another one. And that continues until eventually the earthly school cannot teach you any more, because you have sufficiently taken part in every one of its lessons, from the giving as well as receiving end. Congratulations! This means you have matured into an aspiring healer and lightbringer. You are ready to share the learning of all your lifetimes with as many as possible of those around you. 

So you start bringing the light of a better understanding of what earthly life truly is about. It’s nothing more or less than a school, a place of learning, and every human being in the course of many lifetimes is obliged to take part in all of its lessons. That’s why time and again you have to experience the lessons and energies of every sign and house of the zodiac. Round and round you travel on a steadily higher level of education. 

It will interest you that every one of you has been gifted, in some special way which allows them to play a significant role on the stage of the grand theatre of earthly life. As many as possible are meant to contribute to easing the present difficult situations that cannot be avoided because your world is changing, step by step, from a predominantly materialistically oriented place into an entirely spiritual one.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle

You And Your World Are Safe!

Part One*_​
Rejoice, beloved children of the Earth! We want you to know that we are with you, always have been and forever will be, and that nobody on the earthly plane ever had any true power. We, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of what in your world is commonly known as God, are the only ones in the whole of Creation who have true, i.e. everlasting power over every cell and atom that exists anywhere. 

We want you to know that we are protecting you, always have been and this will continue forever. Your world’s present ‘pandemic’ came off almost too easily and that is because it was specially designed by us. It the crescendo of all previous attempts, for example the most recent re-run of the Bird flu and the Swine flu epidemics in the years 2003 and 2009. Each one of them failed and for that time brought an end to your world’s pharmaceutical industry’ hopes for huge money-spinning benefits. 

The ‘pandemic’ your world has been experiencing for quite a long time by now, is designed to act as a watershed of humankind’s development from an over-materialistically orientated place into a spiritual one. That’s why, on the surface of things, it looks as if your world was ruled by some of the greatest masters of the money-spinning art. These days, at the head are people like Bill Gates, born 28th October 1955, a Sun Scorpio, and Anthony Fauci, born 24th December 1940, a Sun Capricorn. These men, for example are creating the impression as if they were really capable of bringing about another pandemic after this one, and then another. They look forward to profiteering from the sale of vaccines which like the present ones, if anything are harmful to human health and wellbeing. 

We assure you that on this occasion they will not succeed and that’s because such a development is not part of the Divine great evolutionary plan for humankind and your world. Many in your world by now are aware that Aquarius represents the voice of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. We always have been and forever will be serving them and carrying out their will and wishes. The Aquarian age is the age of truth. God’s wisdom and truth have been waiting for a long time to start flowing directly from Its mind, on the highest levels of life, into any heart and mind on the earthly plane that’s tuned into its frequencies. 

The whole of humankind as well as your world, for quite some time by now, has been penetrating ever more deeply into the Aquarian age. And the more of the energies of this sign are absorbed, the more Divine wisdom and truth emerges. And we want you to know that nothing exists between Heaven and Earth that possesses the power of interfering with this, even the slightest degree. In keeping with the Divine evolutionary plan for the whole of humankind and its world, for approx. six thousand years of patriarchy the truth has gradually been withdrawn ever more from your world. It happened for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind learning to appreciate the value of truth.

We promise you that this will not continue forever. It existed merely for a predestined length of time. The first instalment of this lesson consisted of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. It brought some ever stranger belief systems to your world that were based on tales that had nothing in common with what really happens to humankind. For example, the existence of places called Heaven and hell. We are glad to tell you that this part of humankind’s spiritual development most certainly is over and that’s because the age of truth, for some time by now has been with you.  

The truth has been hiding for long enough behind the surface words of tales and legends, for example the one about Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind. To many of you the age of truth has already brought the knowledge that nobody can save and redeem anyone. You are the only one who can do this. However, this has been explained in many earlier parts of the Aquarian writings, so there is no need to go into more detail here. 

The Aquarian age is constantly bringing more truth about the strange tales and legends of the old belief systems. Gone are the days when human beings could be forced to believe that they are literally true. For the wise higher purpose of teaching your world the value of truth, step by step ever more of the truth was withdrawn. We are glad to tell you that the deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian energies, the more of the truth is going to emerge. Your Creator has provided every human being with the birthright of eventually discovering the truth. This most precious gift will never be lost by anyone. And that’s why at long last you are finding out why some very strange things had to happen for such a long time and why some of them still do. 

Love and evolution are the main laws for the whole of Creation, therefore also your world. This means that evolution always has been and forever will based on love. Through this every one of you, the whole of humankind and your world have constantly been moving forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral. There never was and there never will be any moving backwards. What’s at present happening in your world is no more than the final part of the initial instalment of being taught the value of truth and because the karmic debts that were accumulated during this period are still in the process of being redeemed.

Theses debts were piled into the spiritual ledgers of those who were, a long time ago, spiritually young and inexperienced. The debts came about through wearing, time and again, on the grand stage of earthly life’s theatre, the costume of troublemaker and scaremonger towards their spiritually older and more experienced siblings, in the great family of humankind. As this process has been explained many times in previous chapters of the Aquarian writings, we feel there is no need for going into any more depth about it here. 

We have mentioned it here, because that’s why the dream of one pandemic after another, with the pharma industry continuing its money-spinning efforts by supplying endless amounts of vaccine, will simply not find fulfilment. There will be no need for it because that is not part of the Divine Great Plan of Life, we assure you. You and your world are safe, always have been and forever will be. And that is because humankind’s future and destiny ultimately have always rested in our hands and never in anyone else’s.

– To be continued. –

From ‘Greetings From The Wise One Within’









						Greetings From The Wise Within, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Greetings From The Wise Within by Aquarius. Greetings beloved friends and siblings in the great family of humankind, wherever you may be. Every day that passed, for a while brought you another sFor Day Of The New Moon In Scorpio     Thursday 4th November 2021  Seeing Nothing But...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle

You And Your World Are Safe! (2)

The Lie-Detector*_​
For some time by now a new world order has been developing. This order is of the spiritual kind and that’s why being materially over-orientated will gradually become outdated. Having run its course, we firmly promise that it will not take long until there will be no more of it. And that’s because there has been enough suffering in your world. Humankind is ready to experience the next instalment of the lesson of appreciating the value of truth. 

Independent of what anyone may still try to convince you, your world is rapidly moving towards getting rid suffering. What’s in store for humankind is everybody working together peacefully and harmoniously, helping and supporting each other, instead of exploiting and taking advantage of those around you. Your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers are doing their best to continue with the old pattern. We promise you that they will not succeed.

As many of you already are aware, your world’s consciousness consists of a light and a dark stream. Each time you send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to those whose earthly selves are involved in scaremongering activities, which belong to the dark stream and feed into it, you are supporting the light stream that, at the same time aims to strengthen the scaremongers’ indwelling spirit/soul. Through your efforts, it moves ever more into the foreground of a person’s consciousness and rouses their higher God or Christ nature ever more from its slumbering state. The more the light stream is supported, the stronger it becomes which enables it to absorb ever more of dark stream.

The Aquarian age is the age when the truth will return ever more to your world. And that’s why your Creator has provided every one of its beloved children of the Earth with a very special gift. From the moment of humankind’s first appearance on the Earth, this gift has been written in the great evolutionary plan for humankind’s spiritual development. Because of this, every one of you has always possessed their own built-in lie-detector. However, for the duration of the patriarchy of approx. six thousand years, this ability had to remain dormant. 

Buy the deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian age energies, the more this gift is stirring from its slumbers in anyone whose evolutionary pathway shows that for them the time has come to find out what the truth behind everything is. For some time by now, this has been happening in your world. And that’s why intuitively, ever more of you are well aware of what the truth is. In-tuition is everybody’s inner teacher or guru. When the right evolutionary level has been reached, your intuition stirs from its slumbering state and gradually takes over ever more of your earthly self’s consciousness. Whatever spiritual wisdom and truth from then onwards flows from us, on the highest levels of life, into you is meant to be shared with as many as possible on the earthly plane through publishing it wherever this can be done.

For the purpose of gradually enabling ever more of you to discover their own truth and nothing but the truth, from the word go of humankind’s existence on planet Earth, your Creator decreed that every one of you should be provided with their very own built-in lie-detector of guidance from within through the small still voice of consciousness. Since then it has always communicated with every human being through the world of their feelings. For those who at present are sufficiently evolved to make use of this capability, will slowly but surely feel its presence ever more strongly. Your lie-detector reacts to everything that comes before you. It makes no difference whether it’s through hearing or seeing something, your innermost being reacts with either ‘this is true or false!’. 

This is how in due course every human being learns how to rely upon their inner guidance. If something feels right, then that’s what it is for you, even though it may not be for anyone around you – as yet. And that applies as much to this message as to all other parts of the Aquarian writings. Gone are the days when you had to take whatever came before you at face-value. That’s what humankind had to do during the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. That’s when your world’s belief systems brought forth some exceedingly strange tales and forced their followers to believe that they were literally true. Your lie-detector does away with this. The only thing you have to do is pay attention to how the wise one or living God within you reacts to whatever comes into your orbit. 

This is how the small still voice of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature has always tried to communicate with its earthly personality. Because your Christ nature is part of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also your world, it really does know the way of all things. That’s why it is the only truly reliable and trustworthy guru or teacher who in every one of you is waiting to tell the truth and nothing but the truth, about everything. This is the most essential equipment that will eventually be available to every human being for the Aquarian age, the age of truth. 

The more highly evolved you become, the more sensitive you will become for using your lie-detector who communicates with you through the world of your feelings. After a while of practising this instrument, you will be delighted to discover that almost automatically you know what’s true and untrue of whatever comes within your reach. That’s how, with the passing of time, through your own experiences you discover that the wise one or living God’s voice within you is one hundred percent reliable and trustworthy. 

Whenever you listen within to find out something, it will be our voice you perceive. That’s who has been communicating with you through the Aquarian writings, for over twenty years. We are the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, who have always been in charge of the creation and development of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also on your plane.

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (42)

Thoughts For Today 19th September 2022

Do Not Fear The Unknown*_​
Dear Friends. Today the funeral of the British Queen Elizabeth II took place. When she recently departed from the earthly plane, her spirit/soul left the empty shell of her physical body behind, after having served the purpose for which it was designed well. Through our scribe/secretary Aquarius she wishes to tell, as many as possible on the earthly plane, to stop weeping and mourning because they believe to have lost her. At the ripe old age of ninety-six one of our Angels of transfiguration took her spirit/soul by the hand, so to speak. The Angel released her at last from the earthly school of life’s burden that she had carried so well and gracefully on her shoulders, for such a long time. 

Elizabeth’s spirit/soul wants you to know that she has by no means died. She is alive and well in the spirit realm, humankind’s true eternal home. It is the only place from which every human being emerges at the beginning of each new lifetime and returns to, as soon as its purpose has been fulfilled. The one who used to be Queen Elizabeth II wishes to tell you that she is delighted to be with us. Having joined the group that’s right for the evolutionary level her spirit/soul has reached by now, she loves the anonymity of being just one of millions of spirit/souls. Each one of them is equally loved and appreciated by the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ.

If you could see her now, you would know that there is no need for weeping and mourning, whenever someone has passed from the earthly plane. Rejoicing would then take its place quite naturally. The one who, until a short while ago, was Elizabeth is now enjoying the greater freedom of being able to move about much more easily after having left her most recent physical body behind. It’s no more than an empty shell now. Her eternal and immortal spirit/soul has slipped from it and is now a most beautiful butterfly that has slipped from the cocoon that used to keep it imprisoned in the material world for the predestined length of time. 

That’s why she wants as many as possible to become aware that she is by no means dead. She is not even resting because there is so much to see and enjoy in our realm. The role that every one of you plays during each lifetime only serves the purpose for which it was designed by us. On each occasion it is left behind like an empty shell together with your physical body. Apart from occasionally slipping into it so that people on the material plane can recognise and identify which part you played, for example during spirit séances, the same role will never be used again on the grand theatre stage of earthly life. There will be no more need for it. 

And that’s what happens to every human being, at the end of each earthly lifetime. We assure you that all is well with you and your world. We always have been and forever will be taking good care of them. 

* * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

Human Life Is Infinite And Eternal

The following is the essence of two teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘Morning Light – Neither Death nor Separation’: ‘You are a beloved creature of light, a many faceted jewel and the essence of your being is infinite and eternal. There has never been or will be a time when you were not. But even if you are already aware of these things, you still cannot help asking yourself from time to time: ‘Don’t I have the right to get tired of endless rounds of incarnations, when earthly life is so difficult and burdensome?’ 

‘That is the very reason why your days in physicality are limited and each incarnation lasts only for a comparatively short time. Even if you should be around for a hundred years or more, in terms of Eternity, God’s time, it represents the mere batting of an eyelid. This is also why, at the end of each lifetime, you leave your physical body behind like an outworn garment. For a period of rest and recuperation your spirit/soul joins us in our world, your true home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime. 

‘In your daily lives you do not mind moving from one house to another, when the time for a change has come. You may still love your old home, but when you have had enough of it, you say good-bye to it and move on. In just the same way, in the course of every one of your earthly sojourns you eventually reach the point when you have become weary and tired of your physical body, especially when it has grown old and you are almost constantly in pain. You have dealt with that part of your development and are ready for the next stage. That’s why God and the Angels eventually remove you from the old one.

‘When you have arrived here, you will be amazed about the kind of freedom and the ease of movement you have in our world. Your spirit/soul intensely enjoy its happiness that truly is a world apart from the limitations and boundaries of your earthly existence. But still in the end, you reach a point when you have rested sufficiently and the lessons of your most recent earthly existence have been assimilated. Your interest in a further incarnation that will help you to progress on the evolutionary spiral of life in you quickens. That’s the signal that for you the time has come to apply for another lifetime on the Earth.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Source of All Our Strength – No Death’: ‘Death is by no means the dark vale it was made out to be by your world’s religions of the past. It is but a passage that takes you forward to be re-introduced to our world of beauty and light. At the moment of your passing, you will not know when you are taking your last earthly breath. For a short while you are unconscious, but then you begin to feel much lighter and realise you are free! You may be asking yourself: ‘Lo, what’s happened to me? Why was I so afraid when people were talking about death? There really is nothing to fear. It’s like going to sleep that leads to an awakening into a more radiant and harmonious existence that soon makes you forget earthly life.’

‘All of you are eternal beings of light and as you are today, so you will be tomorrow and forever. With the help of your thought processes you can consciously recreate yourself by filling your whole being with ever more spiritual atoms. This prepares you for fully enjoying that which is waiting to be explored by you, as soon as your earthly education is complete and your energies are right for moving on to explore the higher and eventually highest levels of life. 

‘The spirit realm is by no means geographically distant from your world. It is part of and within you, the inner layer of everybody’s own consciousness. And the light of the higher worlds can only be reached by those who are conducting their lives on the frequency of love and who freely and willingly surrender themselves to the will and wishes of God and the Angels. What in Earth terms is known as death is but an initiation into our world for your spirit/soul. Without losing your identity of earthly life, you then move into an ever increasing consciousness of God’s eternal light.’

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day – we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you, 
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe. 
No matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

‘God bless all of you and keep you safe, always.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

The Divine Healing Rays

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution, direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other. The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them. It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients, but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual life.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

One In Spirit And Thought

‘The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of message guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’: ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have their being and who is at all times trying to assist them with their spiritual development. This is particularly true with regard to the power of thought. There is a great deal of confusion in the thought processes on your planet and when we witness how, as a result of this, many have to endure physical pain, discomfort and weariness of mind, body and spirit, we would love to provide you with some kind of magical healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies, God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for unkind, negative and unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and radiate kind and understanding thoughts into the situation. Once you have learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways. Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white healing magic will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known in your world as psychic gifts is only a first stage of the opening of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s going to happen to me?’ This spiritual awakening is frequently accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems in general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities. The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts, the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind. Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within, they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another. Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same as you will by then be.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

The Power Of Love And Thought

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that life ends at the death of the physical body, but this is simply not true because the essence of every human being is spirit and soul. Like God, this part is eternal and immortal, and because God is spirit, its true home are the spirit realms where there is no death and all life constantly moves forwards and upwards on a never ending evolutionary spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they are joining us in our world. They are by no means dead and in truth they never left you because they merely moved into another dimension where all life is one and there is no separation between anything, and where no-one ever leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their spirit and soul, and they are said to belong to God. That is correct, but it’s by no means all there is to it. Because everything is of God and brought into being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God and the executors of His/Her great plan of life, every aspect of your being, including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are aware of this and treat their body as the temple of the living God within. They would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially not with evil and destructive thoughts. 

‘God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and unconditionally loves each and every human being, just as much as everything else in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of our all-loving, all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought are the two most powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the effectiveness and power that is created when these two come together and express themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to anyone. This is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved ones can be contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding out for yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and that nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between two people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation. Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of their world, in particular those who are involved in planning and carrying out terrorist activities, in one of their quiet moments the thought flashes through their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do to help these poor souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But what? If I allow myself to think I hate them and what they are doing, all I can hope to achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills their being and surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones are aware that evil and darkness cannot be overcome by evil and that negative thoughts anyone sends into your world attracts others with the same vibrations. They absorb each other like sponges and it does not take long until the negativity returns to each of its senders in the form of ever greater darkness that disturbs any emanations of light that might be there. The only right way of assisting any kind of troublemaker is with thoughts of forgiveness and kindness that are born from your heart’s love and understanding for the difficulties of humankind’s earthly lessons. Whenever such thoughts are sent into your world, they too attract ever more of with the same vibration on their travels through the ethers.

‘Appreciating this, wise ones think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go about this enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am doing and thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world of the troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will be my will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping with your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels of healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the Highest Self’s response, the wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue that goes something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am calling to help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all good. At the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it wake up. For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is ruled by Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as you like, this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody else, are responsible for each one of our thoughts, words and actions.’ Be creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it feels right, that’s what it is.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

You Are Your Own Creators

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts, words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good, positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose, every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages, with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are still present in your world are being phased out. And now that sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through the media that are the gift of this age for you and your world:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

‘Recognising whether the above is speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth. Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful creative force of all life and of humankind’s urgent need for learning to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the same creative principle that is in God. This knowledge lays the instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and for controlling the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show your trust in God’s great plan of life by reminding yourself frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life. 

 ‘Never allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light, wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love, compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, as well as for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you. By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their spiritual bank account are presently offered to all who are presently taking part in earthly life. That’s why you are likely to encounter many hurdles that get in the way of your progress. No matter how hard and difficult a task at first may appear to be, remind yourself that hand in hand with God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and all conditions and outstanding issues, your own and those of your world, can be resolved and healed. Then forge ahead and never give up hope that eventually every one of your Karmic debts is going to be paid and you will be free to move on to serving God in a different function somewhere on the higher levels of life. 

‘Keep on keeping on with faith and trust in your heart that all will be well in the end for the whole of your race and its world, as well as you. And that is sure to happen in the not too distant future. You are never alone, we are doing all we can to support each one of you to fulfil the special task for which you were created. Everything you truly need will always be coming your way, without you having to ask for it, because we know what it is better than you do at times. Please affirm:

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, your true home, will never leave you stranded anywhere. The door to our realm is always open to those whose loving thoughts are seeking contact with us. A warm and loving welcome awaits them. Our task is to help as many people as possible in your world to become aware of the power of their thoughts and the urgent need for learning to control them. This cannot be done without your assistance. We need you as much as you need us, so please support us by sharing your knowledge with those around you. Do this by whatever means is available to you, especially the Internet, one of the most precious gifts the Aquarian Age has bestowed upon you. If you use it for the highest good and greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go wrong. We are with you, all the way. God bless each and every one of you.’

* * *

From ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle – Ever’

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (43)

Thoughts For Today 22nd  September 2022

There Is No Death *_​
Today is the 22nd September 2022 and the Sun in the sky above your world is entering into Libra, the zodiac’s peacemaking sign. Independent of how far any human being, at any given moment, has got on their long evolutionary journey, a high and holy destiny awaits each one. It is  because every one of you, without exception, is a young God in the making. Yes, this also applies to your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers! As explained before, their spirit/souls in their next lifetime of experiencing the lessons of the material plane, will be doing this by reincarnating on a less highly evolved planet that suits their energies. There the spiritual youngsters’ educational program will continue without interruption. 

And this is how, many lifetimes ahead,  they too will have evolved into a Christed one, each in their own right, the same as many of you on Mother Earth by now have. When life on the new planet can teach them no more, their energies will be right for being released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm. Through exploring they will get to know the next higher level that will await them then. Ever higher levels will follow after at first one. This continues until another human being has reached the top and evolved into one of the Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of the Highest. In keeping with the Divine great evolutionary plan of life, assisted by many spirit friends and helpers, they too will then be able to create whole new worlds and all manifestations of life within them. When that world is no longer of any use, they will be able to destroy it and start working on another one. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

Death, The Great Enemy



The following is the essence of two teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘Far too many of you to this day believe that death is humankind’s greatest enemy on its journey through earthly life. You are afraid of it only for as long as you are unaware that the physical body’s death is nothing more than one of the Angels of transfiguration, sent by the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, to remove your spirit/soul to our realm. For as long as you think that the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of your world’s old belief systems are literally true, you will try to cling as much as possible to your material existence.

‘Obviously, this creates serious obstacles when for another one of you the moment has come when its spirit/soul is ready to be taken home by one of our Angels of transfiguration. Whenever one of them wants to release that person’s spirit/soul into our realm, the earthly self resists but only for as long as it is unaware that this is humankind’s true eternal home. Every one of you emerges from it at the beginning of each lifetime of taking part in another one of the earthly school of life’s lessons. When this has been attended to sufficiently, one of our Angels of transfiguration wants to set the earthly personality’s spirit/soul free. This enables them once again to enjoy the greater freedom that’s possible when you no longer need a physical body as a vehicle for getting about. 

‘There is no other place than our realm for any human being to go to. And as soon as another one of you has arrived in our realm, once again their spirit/soul knows from its own experiences that the death of its physical body truly is humankind’s best friend. Around six thousand years of patriarchy with its all-male God-head and many other beliefs that were far removed from the truth, served the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of truth. The Aquarian age is the age of truth and the deeper humankind moves into this age, the more truth is returning to your world. That’s why ever more of you, for some time by now, have been finding out that the physical body’s death is humankind’s enemy is most certainly not true. 

‘Alas, those who are aware of this and therefore no longer are afraid of leaving the earthly plane behind, may still be afraid of spiritually being lonely there. We assure you that there is no need for this either, because none of you is ever truly on their own. Many spirit friends and helpers are constantly accompanying you and those who were dear to you on the earthly plane, do not go away when their spirit/soul slips from its physical body. 

‘They will always be close to you and that’s because they are one with you and a part of you. They are familiar with what you are thinking and that is true for everybody else in our realm. Even what people on the material plane think of as their most secret thoughts, it’s as if they were being shouted from the rooftops in our world. They can see that you are not grieving excessively because you have lost the material aspect of their being. 

‘Observing how you enjoy the knowledge that the loved ones spirit/soul is alive and well, in our realm, releases them into making the most of the greater freedom that’s possible when the outer shell of the physical body has been shed. In their present state their love for you is much more powerful than it ever was when you were still together in the material world. In your thoughts you can still communicate with them and ask for their help and advice, whenever you need it. 

‘All life is one and because for a long time the mind of the small earthly self cannot comprehend that there are other dimensions of life that bring everything on the material plane into being and maintain it, this does not mean they do not exist. They are eternal and will never go away, unlike the fleeting temporary realities of humankind’s earthly existence. People in our world think too much about time. They believe that they have only so much of it for carrying out certain tasks and accomplishing the things they would like to do. 

‘This is altogether a wrong way of perceiving your present existence. All Eternity is yours and if you are reading what we are saying here and understand it, for you the time has come to start viewing your life from the perspective of your spirit/soul and that life will eternally be yours. Through this your consciousness expands and you develop the quality of your higher God or Christ nature, which in the course of many earthly lifetimes evolves into an ever more glorious light.

‘There is no death, only a stepping onward to a more beautiful existence that constantly takes you closer to your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit. Get rid of the idea of here and there, Heaven and Earth as separate from each other, because life is one eternal whole and there is no separation between anything. The more you conduct your daily life in keeping with the spiritual laws, the more you will be growing in spirit and tasting – at first only in many small and simple ways – a steadily increasing awareness of the manifestations of life, on other planes, that might still be invisible to earthly eyes. 

‘No longer will you then regard death as something to dread. The knowledge that you will never be dead, but alive and well, constantly moving forwards and upwards on your individual evolutionary spiral will help to dissolve your lower earthly self’s fear of death. You will then know that death does not change you in any way and that when you leave behind your physical body, underneath you are wearing another one that acts like a garment. And that’s the body of light which you yourself have been creating in previous lifetimes and the one you will take with you into Eternity, when the end of your present earthly sojourn has come around.

‘Never forget that, even if the span of a human lifetime should last one hundred years or more, that still would be nothing but the blinking of an eyelid in eternal terms, God’s time. And for each one of you it won’t be long until you also know from first hand experience that there really is no death and that your loved ones are alive and well. It was just that they transformed into a more harmonious state of life that offers more opportunities for evolutionary development and self-expression for them. 

‘Life is eternal, continual and timeless, ever growing, evolving and expanding, filled with increasingly interesting things and activities. The more you unfold on the earthly plane and develop spiritually, the more you will be able to take possession of the wonderful life that exists in its spiritual background, even while you are still taking part in life on the material plane. Obeying the Divine law of love will enable you to ever more enter into the glory of Universal spirit life. When your whole being is filled with nothing but love for your Creator and His/Her Creation, as well as faith and trust in the great plan of life, you have every reason to courageously look forward to the future and the hope in your heart will increase, with the passing of time. 

‘The evolutionary period is not far away when the veil, which for so long has separated your material world from our spirit realm, will disappear altogether. Our realm inter-penetrates with the earthly plane. The separation between the two has only ever existed in humankind’s earthly minds. In your imagination come to our world as often as possible, for whenever you visualise it you are taking part in it. Through the vibrations you will then be giving forth, you can be of greater use to the human race and also feel a deeper beautiful happiness within. 

‘Try it out for yourself and you will soon know that there is nothing to fear when you step over the border into our realm of light, honesty and truth. And whenever you are in difficulties of any kind, turn to the wise one or living God within you. Close its doors against the lower mind’s intrusion and emotional responses. As soon as your spirit/soul is still, our light soon comes to your help. 

‘In all your endeavours you never work alone. The Angels and Masters and many other spirit friends and helpers are constantly watching over you. We know you and everything you do. We are pouring our compassion and love into you to bring you healing on all levels of your being, mentally and physically, as well as spirit/soul. Love that expresses itself as wisdom is the greatest power of Creation because it creates light and radiates it into everything that is in need of healing and comfort. Each one of you has their own Master in our realm. Picture yours as a powerful light, a beautiful personality with a gentle spirit whose aura is reaching out to touch and restore you at all times.’

* * *

The second teaching is from ‘The Way to the Age of Spirit – The Lightbringer’: ‘We shall never get tired of telling you that there really is no death. When you have passed what in the early stages of your earthly education appears to be a great barrier, you will know that this is true. As soon as you have returned to our realm, at first you might think to yourself: ‘Am I dead? I did not feel anything and I haven’t changed one bit.’ There really is no difference because all you have done is your spirit/soul leaving its physical body behind. 

‘You took that body off like a garment because it had outlived its usefulness and therefore no longer of interest to you. That is all physical death means because every human being is truly an eternal being of light. That’s what you are today and also in all Eternity. The more you consciously work on bringing forth that which is good, right and beautiful in your nature, the more light enters your whole being, in two different ways. The first one is light in the literal sense, which every human being absorbs in the course of each earthly lifetime from its source, the Universal Christ’s light whose spirit consists of nothing but love. The wisdom and knowledge that’s gained in the course of these lifetimes, is light in the form of enlightenment.  

‘The more you consciously attend to this, the more you will be able to enjoy the generous gifts the Great Father/Mother of all life has in mind for every human being. And that’s why every human being is steadily moving forwards and upwards. Each is doing this on their own individual evolutionary spiral, which is part of the one for the whole of humankind and your world. To this day, a veil of consciousness still separates the material and the spiritual aspects of your world from each other. For a long time it has been in the process of disappearing. One of these days, it will have gone forever. That’s when the new golden age will be with you.’

Updated September 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

There Is No Death



The following is the essence of two different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is death!’ We say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of life, which always continues. It always has been and forever will continue to do so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called death before you, can come to you because of the love you are giving us is creating a bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying to teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts. Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see for themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are with you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to encounter in your present existence. This, however, does not mean that anyone can shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to conduct your lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough when it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link 7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

* * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

Heavenly Breezes



The following is the essence of the Monday Thought 23.05.2016 from the White Eagle group of spirit guides: ‘A woman once came to us and said: ‘It’s all very well what you are saying about our loved ones in the world of light, but I do not want to perceive my dear departed husband in some kind of spirit robes. I shall only be happy when I can see him once more in his tweeds wielding a golf club.’ We, your guides from the spirit world, understand her point of view. Do not think of us as unsympathetic, but if you lift your eyes above earthly things like tweeds and golf clubs, you will be able see all your loved ones in the shining robes they are wearing now. 

‘What you will be seeing is their spirit and that is the part of them you have always loved, even though at times their behaviour towards you left much to be desired. The spirit is everybody’s eternal and lovable part, not merely of your nearest and dearest. It’s the aspect of human nature that unfortunately all too frequently remains hidden behind the façade of the small earthly self’s character traces. During the early stages of everyone’s earthly education this part has to remain invisible. None of you was ever born an Angel. In all human beings the higher angelic or rather Christ nature can only begin to grow and evolve with the passing of time. 

‘Whenever you perceive the presence of someone’s spirit self, you may feel their touch like a gentle heavenly breeze on your face, hands or arms. You could then be tempted to brush it away and push to one side the feelings this evokes in you, thinking to yourself: ‘Here we go, it’s my imagination working overtime again.’ Don’t be too sure that this is the case, yet remain wise and balanced. Be open and receptive to the heavenly breezes and the light that is the white garment. You too will be wearing it in the fullness of time when you have joined your loved ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world from ours. The light and the breeze are part of the gentle touch and the comforting sweet music of the Heavens, the higher levels of life.’

 * * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

Sunshine On A Rainy Day



The essence of two more teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is under the heading ‘Have No Fear’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2003: ‘A sorrow can be likened to a rainy day when the Sun’s light and warmth breaks through the clouds shines onto rain that’s still falling somewhere and a rainbow appears in all its glory. This also happens many times in human lives. Look to the light of the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ Star. Know that from them can come nothing but the best and the highest, that your loved ones are in their care and their love for them is greater than yours could ever hope to be.’

‘We are aware that many have to endure much suffering before they are allowed to depart from earthly life. It would help their development if they became aware that all human afflictions are not ancestral curses or were thrown upon people by a vengeful God. They themselves bring them about through faulty thinking and behaviour patterns, either in their present lifetime or previous ones, probably both. * Accepting this concept is helpful for the learning and healing process. It shows that you understand and have grown in wisdom because you are taking responsibility for yourself and everything that is in your life. It enables you to forgive yourself and ask anyone you have hurt and wounded in past lifetimes, wherever they may be now, for their forgiveness. 

‘All kinds of suffering cleanses human souls of the shadows of the past and makes good the spiritual debts that were incurred and left behind in previous lifetimes. This redemption combined with forgiveness brings the desired healing and peace. And that eventually sets you free to apply for another earthly sojourn in which you can practise kindliness and goodwill towards Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, and looking for the good in all people and situations. Sending nothing but positive thoughts and vibrations into your world empowers you to consciously add to the Universal positive stream of consciousness and that of your world. 

‘At the end of such lifetimes, when someone’s moment of departure not only from the earthly plane but also from the need for a continuation of their education in the material world has come, they are rewarded with the happy ending of the great initiation into the spirit world and the full consciousness of God’s love. This state of bliss, commonly known in your world as Heaven, is one of the most beautiful experiences imaginable. We too went through it when our earthly education had run its course, the same as many of you are presently experiencing. 

‘That’s how we can tell you that there really is no death and that it’s but a very thin veil that separates those on the Earth plane from the ones who are already in our world. They are still alive, just the way they were when you knew them. Because they have left their physical bodies behind, their spirit is flying freely. Therefore there are much happier than it ever was possible during their times in the physical state of being. With earthly eyes you will never be able to see anyone in our world, even though in its own way the body in which they are presently moving about is as real and solid as yours. The great hope of your loved ones is that their friends and families on the other side of the veil will awaken into the awareness of the spiritual background of earthly life while they are still taking part in it. 

‘In your world it can be extremely difficult to see that our Creator is indeed the God of love and that the life you have been given is a good one. This is not the case from our perspective and we would like to give you an example of some of the beautiful things that happen in our world. Souls who newly arrive here may at first feel a little strange. But each time a loved one is thinking of them in earthly life, a ray of warm golden light reaches them that tells them that a loved one is thinking of them. This is particularly strong when someone thinks of departed ones with joy and says: ‘I know you are alive and happy. Knowing it brings me contentment and happiness. Go forward into the life that is now yours, beloved. I know that there is a great deal of work waiting for you.’ By thinking along these lines, you in earthly life can do a great deal for your loved ones in our world.

‘When it comes to applying for another lifetime on the Earth while resting in our world, human souls are like the sailors of your world. After a while of being at home, they long for distant horizons. When these have been explored sufficiently, they yearn for home, mother and other loved ones. We hope that what we are telling you here will help you, when for you the moment of departure from your earthly existence has come, to let go and willingly reach for the hand of the Angel who has been sent to take you home. 

Hopefully, after heaving read what we are telling you here, you will no longer think of Earth life as a vale of sadness and tears, but recognise it for what it truly always has been. It is a vast exercise ground that at all times is flowing over with golden opportunities for human beings to grow in wisdom and understanding, each through their own consciousness expanding experiences. Supporting you the way we are doing here furthers the evolutionary pathway of each one of us and our whole group, the White Eagle group of spirit guides. 

From ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2003: ‘We know how difficult it is for you not to be sorrowful and mourn about the loss of loved ones. Our task is to help ever more of you to become aware of their life in the spirit world. Do not think of them as being separated from you. It is only the lack of their physical body that creates an impression of separateness. Yet, in truth all life is one and there is no separation between anything. Your thoughts can reach your loved ones and the happier they are, the more content they are. 

‘Our spirit world is a beautiful place and having arrived in it, your loved ones are finding themselves in most agreeable circumstances. Knowing this will surely help you realise that there is no need for grieving, merely rejoicing. When you wish you could help your loved ones in some way, think of them with nothing but happiness. Each time you rise to meet them in spirit and in a communion of light, you are blessing them and are being blessed.

‘Every rainbow in earthly life is a special blessing and a benediction that brings healing to all who are seeing it and also the soul of your whole world. It is a gift from the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above you. And every drop of rain that falls from it is a manifestation of a tear someone in your world is shedding. Each drop clears away a bit of the suffering that caused the tear.’

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’ 

In The Name Of Love



The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from the book ‘Spiritual Unfoldment’, which was first published in the 1940s: ‘The law of life is love and in the course of many lifetimes every human being is destined to evolve into a young God and that is someone who loves God’s way, totally, unconditionally and above all wisely and being able to give without expecting anything in return. However, in the early stages of your earthly education you frequently misunderstand sentiment as love. During that phase of your development you try to cover your weaknesses and faults by saying that you are doing things in the name of love. 

‘Alas, for as long as you are blinded in this way you cannot yet perceive the true needs of those around you, i.e. their spiritual requirement for learning, each through their own experiences, so that through this you grow in understanding and wisdom. This prevents you from giving real service. It causes you to give foolishly in ways that indulge the other one and indirectly your own selfishness. This brings to mind devoted parents who give their children everything they demand, in the belief that what they are doing is an expression of their love. Instead of creating opportunities through which their offspring can learn and grow, such parents are robbing their youngsters of the means for self-development and self-expression. 

‘More highly evolved parents are aware that the Great Mother allows all Her children to come to their own decisions and make their own mistakes, so they can learn from them and do better next time round. Being a wise parent does not mean you are cold and indifferent towards your children. Quite the opposite is true. Your love is so great and you are so wise that you recognise your children’s requirement for experiencing life, each in its own unique and special way. The greatest gift any parent can give their offspring is as early as possible encouraging them to come to their own conclusions and make their own decisions. When you have learnt to love God’s way, you will know when to give and when to withhold something and for how long, as this helps your child to learn how to appreciate the value of things.

‘Too many sweets in more than one sense can be the cause of severe bilious attacks! If you indulge those around you and give them all they want, mistaking this to be love, in due course you are likely to create a spiritual bilious attack that will be as uncomfortable for your loved ones as for you. Human motherly love with its maternal instincts in its lowest form expresses itself as possessiveness that has its roots in selfishness. Experiencing this is an inevitable part of humankind’s early earthly education. 

‘The higher you move on the evolutionary spiral of life, the more the caring and nurturing Divine aspects of maternal love in both women and men come to the fore of their consciousness and gradually take over their whole being. This kind of love is creative and endlessly giving. It manifests itself in the creation of every new life. In the long evolutionary process that follows each birth Divine love constantly endeavours to assist its creation to become ever more beautiful and perfect. In the case of human beings this is achieved when all aspects of their nature are integrated and working together peacefully and harmoniously, the way they are doing in God. 

‘As you mature into spiritual adulthood, you are familiar with your own true nature and why you are taking part in earthly life. In your lifetimes as women or men in which you play the role of a parent, you no longer look at your children as your property. You know that they are not of you, but merely have come through you. This awareness makes it easier for you to steer the youngsters in your charge in the right direction. Because you realise that your children are on the Earth for the same reasons that you are, if their natural gifts are different from your interests and inclinations, you would not dream of forcing them to follow in your footsteps. Aware that their talents, like yours, are likely to have taken many lifetimes to develop and that with the necessary encouragement in this one they may fully unfold, you do your best to support your children.

‘In some of your lifetimes you appear as a man and on other occasions as a woman. Depending on your Karma and what kind of life lessons are most beneficial for you, you are sometimes required to act the part of a father or a mother. And how does your mind react when you realise that in some of your lifetimes you could have been the son or daughter of the person who is your child in this one? So, enjoy your children as gifts for a time, the same as everything else you are allowed access to in your earthly existence. Glorify and protect Mother Earth, dear Friends, as one of the many physical and spiritual manifestations of the Great Mother of all life. Each one of you, women and men alike, are another one.’ 

* * *

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

A Vision To Hold At This Time



The following is the essence of two White Eagle teachings. The first one appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ August/September 2005: ‘We, your guides in the spirit world, are seeing a glorious future for humankind, when injustices have been righted and all those present have learned to conduct their lives in keeping with God’s laws and the way of wisdom. We perceive a natural and beautiful coming together of all nations who are united in one great family. The time is coming when your race has understood its responsibilities towards everything that shares its world and especially the animal kingdom. An expansion of consciousness lies ahead when every human being will be capable of looking beyond the ends of their noses and even the astral planes to the celestial world where the Universal Christ with His/Her Angels and all other companies of the Highest are dwelling. 

‘Those who to this day insist on holding other nations and their people in subjection will gradually be withdrawn from earthly life and there will be an end to powerseeking, dominion and empire building, persecution and warmongering. Everybody will be occupying their rightful place in the country that once was created for them by their own group spirit and soul. Although each country has its own, in the evolutionary process all of them will gradually merge into one great nation and that is your whole world. There is going to be a growing sense of partnership between the countries in which everybody respects the culture of their neighbours whilst continuing to enjoy its own. 

‘This new world is ready and waiting for you beyond the veil that to this day separates your world from ours. Do not doubt and do not fear. Instead live consciously in the company of God’s Angels and Masters, and all other spirit friends and helpers. Do not be misled by the reasoning of your earthly minds and blindfolded by its reactions. They were given to you for good purpose and wise reason and have their place because they provide you with the necessary balance between the earthly plane and the highest realities of life. On the wings of the spiritual knowledge we are bringing you rise above and look beyond the realities of present existence to that which is truly important, namely that which lies behind it with its eternally true values. God bless each one of you with His/Her vision and truth.’ 

From Stella Polaris Feb/March 2008 ‘Transmutation’: ‘When humankind fully recognises its birthright, there will no longer be any wars and no-one will be subject to disease and poverty. Even death will be overcome when the Christ Spirit, the living God within, has achieved mastery over the cells and atoms of your physical body. In the days to come the powers of the spirit will be so highly developed that you will be able to read at a glance the thoughts of your companions. Yet, no-one will be entrusted with this gift who does not yet know how to treat it with the reverence it deserves. 

‘We are explaining these things to help you understand that there is a great need for spiritual growth in every one of you, so that the finer gifts of the spirit can eventually become yours. The more you work selflessly and from a loving heart, the more your vision and perceptiveness of the spirit increases. In the fullness of time the power to heal and all other talents the Master Jesus is said to have possessed in the legend of his life, will also be yours. The highest forces will then be using you as their channel and the legend’s prophecy will come true that even greater miracles than the ones he performed will eventually be worked and that through each one of you. 

‘The final and complete overthrow of death is waiting for humankind. Each one of you will discover for themselves that there is no death and that there never will be any. We hear you ask: ‘Do you mean no death of the physical body? But that would be against nature!’ What we mean is not death the way you know it today. When your small earthly self has surrendered itself completely to the Christ Spirit within and you have become a Christed one in your own right, a transmutation of the cells and atoms of your physical body takes place. This will move your whole being onwards and upwards to higher vibrations where decay like that of the Earth plane does not exist.’ 

Updated March 2016. Considering that some of the earliest White Eagle teachings appeared as far back as 1937, it stands to reason that by now considerable progress in our individual and collective spiritual development has been made. Therefore, it is likely that we are a good bit closer to the above vision becoming a reality in earthly life. 

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’









						Comfort For The Bereaved, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Comfort For The Bereaved by Aquarius. This book looks into the spiritual background of what really happens to our loved ones - or anybody else - when they leave earthly life behind. It is ...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (44)

Thoughts For Today 24th September 2022

The Built-In Lie-Detector*_​
The Age of Pisces has been the age of blind faith, blindly following what was written and especially printed somewhere, was believed to be literally true. This applied especially to books like the Bible. People thought of its contents to be true, because that’s what the book said and what preachermen announced from their churches’ pulpits. Don’t despair!  Help is at hand because the Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. The deeper your world penetrates into this sign’s energies, the more people will realises that the truth really has been there, all along. But cleverly disguised. It can only reveal itself to the wise ones who know how to approach the old religious teachings of the patriarchal period the right way, namely from the higher perspective. 

You’ll be surprised about what you are going to discover as soon as you search for the truth behind the surface words of what once was said in the religious teachings during approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, which fortunately you have left behind for quite some time by now. When you read through any old religious texts,  pay attention to your inner guidance, the wise one or living God because that’s your very own built-in lie-detector. 

Everybody has one of them, whether you are as yet using it or not. It’s a very special gift from the Great Father/Mother of all life for the Aquarian age, for assisting humankind to find the truth. That’s why from now on we ask you to, whenever you are hearing or reading something, if  your inner self tells you, through your feeling world: ‘This is true!’ then for you what’s come to your attention, really is true. It’s safe for you to take it on board. Naturally, this also helps you to discover that which is untrue and therefore to be avoided. 

* * *

From ‘Our World In Transition’

The Built-In Lie Detector 

‘The fear of death and the unknown has always made people easy prey for the greed and avarice of those who offer something that’s going to keep them safe. If the wind keeps on blowing in the right direction for long enough, the victims will never find out that in truth the makers of such promises merely pretend they have something of value to offer. After all, they are generously paying people with imaginative minds. They have no problems inventing things that sound as if they were true, when they could not be further away from it. Never mind, if what they are saying gets the wheels of their employers’ propaganda machinery going and, for as long as no strong enough resistance has built up, keeps them turning. 

‘People involved in such schemes believe that they are working with the greatest of secrecy and that therefore nobody can observe them, they don’t mind using any kind of means that promises to deceive those around them, when in truth they are deceiving themselves. It’s not really evil that you and your world are up against but ignorance. That’s always been the greatest obstacle on humankind’s individual and collective progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. Not knowing and understanding breeds fear. And that in turn brings forth young and inexperienced spirit/souls, who are only too happy to ruthlessly exploit humankind’s fears with tales that have been specially invented for the purpose of pumping them up to previously unknown heights. 

‘And because the age of truth for quite a while has been with you, once more we have come to tell those who are still looking for someone to save you and your world from this kind of menace. Nobody in the whole of Creation will ever come and wave some kind of magic wand on your behalf or anyone else’s, to bring this about, least of all Jesus. He never was in a position to respond to requests of this nature for the simple reason that he never was a historical figure who once walked in your midst. He only existed as a thoughtform that was inspired by us for the wise higher purpose of teaching your world some invaluable lessons of discernment, i.e. the ability to recognise whether someone is telling the truth or a lie. 

‘Every one of you needs to be able to do this for themselves and that about everything that comes your way on the earthly plane. Don’t worry, you all have a built-in lie-detector and that is your inner guidance, the wise one of living God within. As soon as your earthly education has reached a certain point, the time has come for learning how to consciously tap into its communications. Through the world of your feelings this aspect of your being has always tried to keep you walking on the straight and narrow road of doing the right things at the right time, i.e. that which is beneficial for your development. It’s the small still voice of your conscience that’s ignored to your detriment. For every one of you, paying attention to its reactions has always been the only truly reliable way of telling whether something, at that particular moment, is right or wrong, false or true. When this ability has been developed and you look at any kind of knowledge that comes your way, especially in the form of religious teachings, your lie-detector will either react with ‘this is true or untrue’. 

‘To assist every human being with developing this part of their being is the wise higher reason why, for the duration of the patriarchy, your world had to be misled about your Creator’s nature and your own, as well as the special relationship all of you are having with the highest authority of all. The imbalances that were created by the old religions’ beliefs, with their all-male God-heads, for some time have been in the process of being removed. It is coming about through the truth that your Creator always has been and forever will be the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light. It’s good to observe that ever more of you are waking up to the realisation that the only one who can save and redeem you and your world is every one of you for themselves. 

‘Every physical body, animal and human alike, has always been equipped with the inborn natural gift of healing itself and that in mind, body and spirit/soul. Unfortunately, the products of the pharmaceutical industry all too frequently interfere with the functioning of this aspect of their being. That’s why we are telling those who are in need of healing that, with our help and will, any condition can be healed. As without asking no help can come to you from us, turn to us so we can guide you to the natural – these days so-called ‘alternative’ – healing methods that will really do you good. If you pay attention to your inner guidance when trying those you feel drawn to, you will intuitively know which one(s) are right for you. 

‘Stick your toes into the water and find out what each one can do for you. And do not forget to tap into our healing energies that are available free of charge to anyone who asks for them. Learning how to tap into them is the only thing you have to do. When you do your best, we are always happy to do the rest. And that’s how your trust in our presence and our ways of helping those who ask for our assistance steadily grows. This is the most essential ingredient for the process of shedding your fears and anxieties. The spiritual wisdom we have for quite some time been bringing to your world, through many different channels, is providing ever more of you with the key for unlocking the doors to their innermost being, where the memories of all your previous lifetimes have been stored, good, bad and indifferent alike. 

‘The lack of understanding to this day is making far too many of you is into gullible victims of the pharmaceutical industry’s tales about the pandemic 2019/2020. They are the driving force behind events of this nature. They have tried before and did not succeed and we assure you that they will not do so this time. To bring about the greatest healing miracle that was ever experienced on the Earth, we need the help of as many of you as possible. It’s up to every individual to release themselves and your whole world, once and for all, from the darkness of the prison that time and again was created by the machinations of your world’s professional troublemakers and scaremongers, employed by the pharmaceutical industry. 

‘Like a poisonous spider, this organisation sits in its web that consists of falsifications and lies, ready to devour any victim that believes its tales and is willing to act upon them. Their favourite hiding places are the façades of once well respected organisations, like the World Health Organisation. The pharmaceutical industry hopes that eventually the government of all countries are going to pass a new law that forces people to take part in compulsory mass vaccinations. They are dreaming that this would come about in dictator fashion, with each country’s police force behind its government to ensure that their law is obeyed. But that harks back to the ways of the past, in sharp contrast with the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist of freedom from all yokes of oppression and slavery. This age is about friendship and siblinghood with all manifestations of life, reaching out for each other, helping and supporting people instead of exploiting and taking advantage of their fears. 

‘As nothing could contravene that spirit more, there is no chance that attempts of this nature will be tolerated. Aquarius is the sign of rebellion and revolution. The deeper you move into this age, the clearer it will become that the Uranian energies are providing people, individually and collectively, with the courage, strength and determination to go on the barricades in order to shake off anything that can no longer be tolerated, for example the yoke of continued lockdowns. The protest meetings and marches that are already taking part in many parts of your world are a clear sign that the influence of the Uranian energies with every passing day are growing more powerful. 

‘The instrument for rendering any kind of human-made trap ineffective is through every one of you overcoming and letting go of their deepest innermost fears, because that enables you to move from your role as victim into that of a conqueror. The magical key for bringing this about is an improved understanding of the processes of life, especially those of birth, death and rebirth. For long enough your fears, individually and collectively, have been making prisoners of your earthly selves. The knowledge that has been coming your way for quite some time is meant to assist ever more of you to unlock the inner doors of the dark dungeon of their ignorance about the spiritual aspects of life. 

‘The Aquarian age’s freedom consists of believing only what the lie-detector of your inner guidance tells you is true. To enable you to fully take advantage of what it offers, your inner doors need to be opened wide. Only through using the knowledge we are bringing and in this way digesting it, can any of it become your spiritual property that no-one will ever take from you. It will be yours in all Eternity. 

* * *

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

Could Religions Ever Change Anything?

For not much longer religions will continue to be part of our world, even though some of them to this day are a potent destructive force to be reckoned with. Yet, considering the trouble many of their followers are still causing, one cannot help wondering: ‘Could religions ever change anything?’ The word religion has its roots in the Latin ‘religare’, which means to bind and connect. Why then did our religions bring so much war and destruction by setting us against each other rather than connecting us with each other? 

Were any of our world’s old belief system truly designed to make our world a better and more peaceful place? Will it ever get to be that way? Yes! Because by now our world is changing with giant steps and it will not be long now until it has evolved into a place where all manifestations of life exist together harmoniously and peacefully. But this will most  certainly not come about through our world’s remaining old belief systems. Look around you and see how much suffering, unrest and destruction they are causing to this day. Nobody can and will make the required changes on humankind’s behalf. Every one for themselves has to do their share of bringing it about. 

Through the religions the Highest Forces of life, for quite a while by now have been making it clear to humankind that none of the old belief systems ever had any power of its own. If allowed to continue, they would never make our world into a better and peaceful place. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, for quite a while by now, have been trying to show us that the solution to our world’s problems will not come from the outside of life. The answers to the questions we need to ask how to go about changing our world will never be found on the outside. They can only come from everybody’s inner guidance, the wise one or living God within. Apart from that, if we want a peaceful world, all of us have to look towards ourselves, sweep before our own door and cleanse our inner stables from the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of times gone by. 

To this day, many in our world seem to be under the impression that astrology is also  some kind of a belief system, not unlike a religion. They appear to believe that every one of subjects like religion, astrology and numerology has some power of its own and therefore is responsible for making our world and us the way we are. We do well to remind ourselves frequently that nobody has any real power on the Earth plane, including all religions as well as subjects like astrology and numerology. They have no power, unless it is given to them through thinking, falsely, that each one of them possesses some kind of power of its own. 

Everything that exists in our world, on all its levels, within and without, and everywhere else in the whole of Creation, was brought into being by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. As servants of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light, they always have been and forever will be in charge of everything that happens anywhere. In keeping with the Divine evolutionary plan, throughout the ages, one religion after the other appeared in our world. Each one served as a different teaching aid. As soon as the lessons one of them had been mastered by a sufficient amount of people, another new religion appeared and the old one remained. 

The fact that every one of these religions failed to make our world into a better and more peaceful place, in itself is sufficient proof that none of them ever had any power of its own. And that’s because each one was used to keep humankind away from discovering too early the truth. Unbeknown to us until recently, it has always been hiding behind the surface words of our world’s religious teachings. Apart from keeping us away from the truth for long enough, the surface words can do nothing. 

Astrology and numerology, however, will not be as passing and temporary as any of our religions. This is because they are something much more fundamental. Yet, even they have no power of their own. They merely are a kind of language, a way of understanding what the Highest Forces of life wish to tell us, at any given time. The only way we can influence our pathway through life positively is by endeavouring to work with astrology and numerology  instead of struggling against them.  The way I practise them returns the Great Father/Mother of all life to His/Her Creation. I believe that the God-head is a masculine as well as a feminine force. Neither is inferior or superior to the other. In sweet harmony both forces function together. They complement each other and are equal partners in the creative process; each its part.

For me, astrology and numerology acknowledge and bow before the power and might, as well as its love and wisdom of the Highest. Both are the finest instruments imaginable for anyone who wishes to enlarge and enhance their vision of the Great Father/Mother’s boundless wealth. That’s why wise ones make it their business to find out the truth about God’s true nature and their own. They are not afraid of digging ever deeper into things to find the roots of everything. These people no longer need to blame the planets or their Creator for the way our world has become, as well as how they are and behave. Knowing and accepting that we ourselves are responsible for everything that is in our lives, including our character, our destiny and that no-one can change our karmic debts, except everyone for themselves, improves the more knowledge we are gaining. 

When as a result we constantly give of our best and endeavour to create nothing but that which is good, right and beautiful in thoughts, words and actions, eventually nothing but more of the same can return to us. And that’s because the Universal law of cause and effect is the supreme ruler throughout the whole of Creation, naturally this includes everything that exists in our world. This knowledge and acting upon it possesses the power of putting ever more of us earthlings fairly and squarely in charge of the ship of their own life. Besides, it eventually can make every one of us into the master of their own destiny. 

Naturally, I would not wish to state categorically that religions, astrology, numerology and other related subjects are this, that or the other, because that simply would not for me to say. All I can and wish to do is share my understanding that the outer world is a manifestation of our inner self and the environment reflects back to us what we are within. As if gazing into a mirror, the events around us are constantly revealing that which is taking place inside us. And that is why, if we wish our world to become a different place and our lives to change, it is necessary to first look to ourselves and the way we behave.

From what many in our world are going to benefit most of all is a new understanding of the true purpose and higher meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. This brings with it a fresh approach to life that provides us with the motivation we need to change our perception of life and our approach and attitude towards it most profoundly. Should you decide to travel down this road with me, you will soon discover that many of the old false beliefs to this day are thought of as being true by far too many in our world. Having long outlived their usefulness, they are waiting to be shed. I believe we can assist many to do this.

To this day, the false beliefs of the old religions are serious obstacles on the journey that is meant to move every human being constantly forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral, which is an integral part of the one for the whole of humankind and our world. I believe that the knowledge of this can provide every one of with the power of making the spiritual progress that’s destined to be found not only in this lifetime, but forever.  

* * *

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

Religions Have No Power Of Their Own

As pointed out before, the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more of our world’s people  will become aware that no religion that ever appeared in our world possessed any power of its own. That’s why to this day, none of them has any of it over you or me, only over those who allow them to do so. After all, what are religions? Organisations based on certain beliefs and people who are willing to listen to and follow their doctrines, regardless of whether they ever were true and valid or not. 

Religions are not things in themselves, they most certainly have no power of their own and the same is true for astrology and numerology. I believe that all subjects of this nature were created so that one day they could be used as tools for helping us to understand and, through this, bring us ever closer to the true meaning of the Great Power behind life in the whole of Creation and what kind of a role it has always played in our life. Astrology and numerology are wonderful aids when one is trying to find a better understanding of the processes of life, which so far were hidden from our view. To my mind, there is nothing better for explaining in simple terms the highly complex workings, the why and how of the Universal energies, the Power and the Force that is constantly at work behind the scenes of life in the whole of Creation, and that on all its levels. 

It would be wrong to say that I believe in astrology as such. I believe in the great wisdom and love of the One who created it and who, from the beginning of my studies, has been teaching me from the very depths of my own being, how it can be shaped by every one of us into their own healing instrument. I fell in love with astrology and wanted to work with it for the benefit of all humankind from the moment I recognised that it is not meant to be an instrument of fortune-telling. I knew that astrology really works, because I realised through the way it was helping me to find a better understanding of myself, my world and the nature of the forces behind it. If it worked for me, it was likely that it would do the same for everybody else. I have never followed any of our world’s belief systems teachings. That’s because my inner guidance, the wise one and living God within me, showed me a long time ago that in truth every religion is no more than a ladder on which human for a while are meant to climb Heavenwards.  

All are different pathways that were created to guide us back into our true nature, into the awareness of our own Divine nature, immortality and oneness with God. When this point has been reached, individually and collectively, we shall be walking hand in hand with God and the Angels again, the way we once did. Religions will then no longer be known in our world. This is the direction in which we are now heading ever more strongly. Paul McCartney’s poignant song at the beginning of this part of the jottings shows us the way. The old religions can no longer do this for us, for the simple reason that they came into being such a long time ago and are badly in need of a great overhaul. 

Astrology is under the rulership of Aquarius. At our entry into this age, there is a renewed interest in it and with its help the Universe is revealing to us ever more of the fascinating facets of the Divine science. In times to come, when all traces of the religions that once existed in our world have long vanished, astrology will still be with us, of that I am sure. Ever since humankind walked the Earth, religions have served the Angels, teachers and guides from the highest levels of life as temporary educational tools. Astrology is also one of these, but it is something much more permanent and certainly more expansive. By now, it is increasingly inviting us to raise our vision above the Earth plane and expand our horizons into an awareness of our existence within the Cosmos. 

Yet, even astrology as we know it these days is not going to be with us in all Eternity. There will come a time, in millions and millions of years in earthly terms, when the will of God might decide to de-create the whole of our present Universe. There could then be a new big bang, if indeed our present Universe came into being that way, and a new created world will begin. Just think! You and I shall be there to witness it and take part in it. By that time it is likely that we too shall be allowed to create new worlds and later destroy them, at our will and command. Yet,  forever we shall be following the instructions given by the Divine evolutionary plan. 

And that illustrates the seriousness of what is at stake. It puts everything into perspective. Because when viewed from that angle, all our world’s present struggles are no more than fleabites. It makes everything that any one of us has to endure in order to redeem the last one of our  karmic debts in our spiritual ledger, very much worthwhile, on’t you think? 

And the Aquarian age being the age of truth, the deeper our world penetrates into this sign’s energies, the more the old religions will disappear. That’s how, slowly but surely, the new religion of the Aquarian age has been emerging, for some time by now. This is the religion for which humankind has a long time been waiting. It is ever more forcefully bubbling to the surface of humankind’s consciousness and taking over like this:

There is only one religion, the religion of
Love and wisdom, honesty and truth.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous,
Masculine and feminine, working together as one.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God and that’s
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Universal Christ, their only born Son/Daughter.
They are the Holy Trinity,
Who always has been and forever will be
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.



From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’

The Age Of Pisces

The Age Of Karma And The Soul 
And The Beginnings Of Our Present Major Religions

About 300 BC – 1900 AD

Gullibility has been one of our race’s most formidable enemies in past ages. This particularly applied during the Age of Pisces from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The mutable Water sign Pisces is co-ruled by expansive and mighty Jupiter and deceptive, nebulous and devious Neptune. As a result of these energies, the Piscean age was one of blind faith and deception on a grand scale, as one would expect from the combined force of the sign’s two vast planetary rulers. The appearance of the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age makes more sense when one considers that Jupiter is also the sole ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of the raconteur and storyteller, the conman and gambler of the zodiac. 

With the coming of the Aquarian Age, in keeping with God’s plan, it was time to leave the negative influence of those energies behind and to start developing their highest and most positive sides. The wise higher purpose of all lying and cheating experiences, in particular those of the Piscean Age, has been to teach us and our world the value of honesty and truth in all our encounters. Those who took part in the grand Piscean lesson and have learnt from it sufficiently are ready to intuitively receive the sacred wisdom and truth of the Highest. With the help of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light they are receiving this gift and for them book-learning is no longer necessary.

The negative aspects of Pisces that need to be overcome are carelessness, a fondness of building castles in the air, deceptiveness and going through life with our heads in the clouds. As well as being hypersensitive and irritated by discords, we may be sentimental, subversive, unstable, wandering and woolly. Overcoming these characteristics sets us free to develop the Piscean positive characteristics of artistic gifts and the ability to play our part in life in positive and constructive ways, in spite of being a dreamer and idealist. As our imaginative, inspirational and mediumistic capabilities begin to unfold, we become ever more sensitive to the artistic inspiration that flows from the higher and highest levels of life into ours. We are spiritual and subtle beings with a great love for music and rhythm.

Pisces is a mutable Water sign, its natural domain is the twelfth house. Both sign and house are of the soul and of Karma, also known as the place of our own undoing, where our sins from past lifetimes are catching up and shaking hands with us, waiting to be redeemed. The Water signs serve the development of the emotions and of the soul, individually and collectively. It was an age that taught us and our world the dangers of blind faith. But above all, in my view, the whole of patriarchy and in particular the Age of Pisces has been teaching us and our world priceless lessons of the wise use and the abuse of power. You can read more about the age of blind faith by following the link at the end of this chapter.

Pisces being co-ruled by misty, mysterious and nebulous Neptune and vast and expansive Jupiter, the ruler of the superconscious realm, it is hardly surprising that this Age was dominated by the development of the major religions of our world. Christianity with its mixture of persecution and the ideals of spiritual redemption and salvation evolved from Judaism. Islam in turn evolved from Christianity. All three religions are but twigs on the branch of religious tree of our world. 

* * *

The Age Of Aquarius

The Age Of Rebellion And Revolution
bringing Enlightenment And Spiritual Freedom

From approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD

So much has been said about the Age of Aquarius throughout my writing, but there is still a great deal more. Before we go any further let’s take a look at the different types of energies that are influencing us during any given age. At present we are still struggling with the change of energies between two signs that are so profoundly different in their approach to life and yet on the spiritual level of life are responding to each other very well. 

Pisces as a mutable Water sign is receptive and feminine. First and foremost it is about the development of the world of our feelings and emotions, the soft and sensitive, dreamy and otherworldly realm of the soul. The energies of the fixed Air sign Aquarius are in sharp contrast with it. They are purely of the mind. People who function purely on the mind level, without the beneficial influence of their soul they are bereft of feelings. As a result they can be exceedingly cold and detached, to the point of downright cruelty. 

The three Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, serve the training of humankind’s mental faculties of understanding. High among them rank all kinds of communication, so we have to learn how to express ourselves in writing and this skill enables us to read other people’s messages. Evidence is appearing everywhere that during the Aquarian Age the progress of humankind’s intellectual capabilities is moving ever more into the foreground of our attention. We have found out that thinking is the greatest power in the whole of Creation and with this discovery the time has come for learning to control our thought processes and practising things like mindfulness and positive thinking. 

Among many other things Aquarius is the sign of technology and communications, friendship and siblinghood with all life. Equipped with the gift of hindsight, with which we are blessed in the year 2016, the time when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings, it could clearly be seen that the Age of Pisces really had ended about 1900 AD. This means that the Age of Aquarius has been with us for some time now and it can be clearly seen everywhere in our world that the influence of its energies are growing increasingly powerful. 

Steered by the forces at work behind the scenes of earthly life and their ideas, humankind’s ingenuity always has been and forever will be without bounds. Nowhere was there more evidence of it than in all fields of technology, especially communications. From its earliest beginnings in the late 1800s it has been speeding up at an ever increasing pace. Looking back from where we are now, one cannot call it anything but breathtaking. As communications would become ever more important during this age, the Morse code and the telephone were invented. This was swiftly followed by the technology for the development of radio, television and the Internet, making ever farther reaching communications around our world possible. 

The Aquarian Age also brought us the development of travelling by air and since humankind’s first attempts at flying with the help of machinery has been making phenomenal strides forward. The patriarchal influence saw to it that at first the technology involved was employed for producing increasingly sophisticated war machinery so that we could destroy each other more effortlessly and speedily. But it did not take long until the technical scales of our world commenced to tip towards friendlier uses like building worldwide friendship rings with the help of the Internet and things like Facebook, Twitter and so forth. 

Aquarius represents God’s voice and it is the birthright of every human spirit and soul, in this world and our other world, towards the end of their earthly education to return into the conscious awareness of humankind’s true nature and who and what God really is. The new age brings us a renewal of the knowledge that each one of us has an inner teacher, the living God within or intuition, who is waiting to share Its wisdom and knowledge with us. All we have to do is knock at our inner door and ask for our Highest Self’s help. 

The present evolutionary phase is going to see the end of all inequalities between the genders and races of our world. The more the knowledge gets around that all of us are God’s children of the Earth, each one with exactly the same rights and responsibilities, the more easily we shall shake off the oppressive forces that to this day exist in our world as a result of the patriarchy’s erroneous belief that one gender or person is superior to the other. 

The Aquarian Age demands self-mastery and self-discipline from each one of us and if we are willing to practise it and behave in a masterly fashion, as demonstrated by the Jesus legend, the doors to this age’s enlightenment and spiritual freedom are swinging open. God’s great plan of life provides that the Age of Aquarius brings us the truth about every aspect of life. That means the end of all false beliefs and perceptions, prejudices and superstitions born from humankind’s ignorance of God’s true nature and its own. My observations of and insights into the various ages leave no doubt in my mind that this plan has always been unfolding the way it should.

Now that the religions of the past have fulfilled their purpose in the teaching process of our world, each one of them will gradually disappear. Decreasing numbers of churchgoers are confirming this. The Age of Pisces has been an age of lies, deceptions and blind faith. It’s good to know that this part of our development lies behind us and that the age of truth has dawned upon our world. For many it has already brought the rediscovery that love is God’s true nature and our own, that love is the law of life and that the reason for our being in earthly life is that we should learn to love wisely, the way God loves all His/Her Creations. 

This love is one of power, justice and wisdom, handled wisely with kindness and goodness, gentleness and compassion, affection and warmth for all lifeforms. And our human hearts are at least potentially a holy Grail cup for receiving God’s love and giving it to those around us. Human relationships are so important for us because each one offers constant opportunities for learning to love wisely and thus bringing forth the highest aspects of our nature.

As we know by now, love is the supreme law of life from which all others evolved. The intention of the highest forces of life has been to get to know through humankind the polar opposite of love and that which is good. ‘I love My Creation and all creatures in it. I will send them out to explore and learn about themselves and Me. To ensure that each one of them is eventually drawn back into My loving embrace, I am passing the law of cause and effect that decrees that everything in the whole Creation has to return to its source. Acts of aggression, oppression and injustice are transgressions against law of love that created negative Karma, which eventually has to be redeemed for the simple reason that everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. That’s why at some time, either during this lifetime or a future one, every bit of our offences has to be made good, by none other than us.

Aquarius is the sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations can find fulfilment. Programmed into and imprinted in the deepest recesses of every soul’s consciousness is the desire and dream of escaping from the hardships, tests and trials of earthly life into the state known as Paradise, the oneness with God and all life. That’s also where the wish for meeting the ideal love and lover is located. Our God or Christ Self is this perfect being who understands us and knows and responds to our heart’s most deepest yearnings. This is the one for whom we have searched in vain throughout all earthly lifetimes. Like everything that has ever been in our life, this too fulfils a wise higher purpose. You can read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

It is difficult to assess when one of the ages is definitely over and is making room for the next one. Some believe that the Aquarian Age started around the year 1900. When I take my nose off the canvas and look at our world from a higher perspective, I see a great deal of evidence everywhere that the great balancing act of the creative forces of Heaven and Earth, masculine and feminine, darkness and light, positive and negative and so forth, over the ages has constantly been gathering momentum. During the Aquarian Age the Divine marriage between the highest levels of life and our planet will be consummated. And that is the completion of its spiritualisation which has been going on every since humankind entered its realms. 

I sense that the final curtain on the last act of the tragicomedy of Earth life has gently been descending for some time. Whether the play will finish with some great cataclysm or in peaceful ways depends on God’s plan for humankind. Considering that on the inner level all life is one and each one of us influences everything else, I believe that a peaceful solution is quite on the cards. As with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and nothing happens without them, the energies of the awakening ones could eventually grow so powerful that they penetrate the consciousness of the rest of us deeply enough to rouse their Christ nature from its slumbers. Regardless of how it all comes about, I am convinced that the spiritual aspects of us and our world shall always be taken care of and be safe.

* * *

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

All Of Life Is Flowingness

I trust God’s great plan of life 
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how 
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because 
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that 
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

* * *

To everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

That’s how God and the Angels, 
In the course of life’s journey 
Forwards and upwards on
The evolutionary spiral of life,
Are making everything beautiful,
In God’s time, not ours.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius

There is never a question of whether we are guilty of something or not. And that’s because every human being, whatever level their education has reached at any given moment, is a pupil or student in the great school of earthly life. At the same time we are all actors on the great stage of cosmic life who is playing a certain role, each time only for a predestined length of time. At the end of each earthly lifetime we cast off the costume of the personality for that particular occasion. We return to humankind’s true home, the world of spirit or light. When we have rested there sufficiently from the stresses and strains of our most recent earthly adventures, we consult the wise ones in charge of our education. Together we consider which kind of a role would bring us most beneficial learning during our coming earthly sojourn.

Every one of us is in truth a young God in the making and although nobody ever forces us to do anything, the initial part of our education consists of taking part in every one of the lessons of the earthly school of life and that is compulsory. During our intervals in the spirit realm, we are once more aware of our true nature. We know that every lifetime on the earthly plane serves a wise higher  purpose and that, if we ever wish to reach the end of our curriculum  there, it’s best to apply for another lifetime as soon as possible. Having attended every one of that school’s lessons is an essential aspect of every human being’s equipment. Without it we would not be able to deal satisfactorily with life on the higher and eventually highest planes. It would be impossible to reach our final destiny of evolving into one of the Masters of the Christ Circle.

Updated January 2022 

* * *

From ‘Prayers For Our Time’

The Serenity Prayer

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.

Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

* * *

Help Me To Believe

O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Light of all lights and Sun of all Suns, 
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to believe in You and trust. 
Although I know that Your love and mercy are
Endless and as deep as the deepest ocean of our world,
And that Your forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations 
Of all human hearts is very real,
But still I doubt.

Through an ever increasing understanding 
Of the mysteries of my own existence and Yours,
And my relationship with You,
Help me to overcome every last trace of my unbelief.
Let my perceptions no longer be based on 
Mere surface words, but a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of 
The sacred teachings of our world.
And assist every one of Your children of the Earth
To grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way many did in past lifetimes,
When this kind of consciousness was known as gnosis.
Help all of us to enter into this state. 

The spiritual rebirth our race has for so long been waiting for,
Is dawning at last and ever more of us realise 
That it was You and Your helpers,
The Angels and Masters of the spirit world, our true home,
Supported by their assistants, who has lovingly guided
Each one of us through the dark night 
Of thinking that we are struggling on our own
In earthly life. 

I thank you for allowing me to know that this happened
For a wise higher reason, the same as everything else 
That ever takes place in our world. 
The dark night is necessary for every human being
Because it teaches us how to appreciate the joy 
Of reconnecting and consciously being one again
With You and all life, when it eventually comes about.
That’s why all human beings first have to lose the awareness
Of their inner connection with You, 
Although in truth nothing will ever be able to take it away.
At some stage of their development, all human beings
Have to work their way through the narrow tunnel 
Of thinking that they are on their own. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us
And having become aware of my true nature again, 
I rejoice that Your total and unconditional love 
Is bringing us and our world a renewed understanding
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth,
So that ever more of us are consciously gaining 
Access to the healing rays of the Universal Christ,
To do their share of bringing about 
The rebirth of every soul and that of our world.

With all my heart and soul I beg of You and the Angels
That any lack of faith in You in all human hearts 
Should be replaced by a deep inner awareness 
Of Your Divine presence in everything that is
And therefore also in my companions and me.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Each on their own and all of us together
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our true nature
And oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as every night is followed by a new day, 
Now that the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul 
Has almost run its course and is reaching its natural end,
May the radiance of Your Light reign supreme, 
For ever and ever.

Amen

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (45)

Thoughts For Today 25th  September 2022

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

From ‘Words And Prayers For Our Time’

The Lord’s Prayer For The Aquarian Age*_​
Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:

Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my heart. 

Hallowed be Thy name . . .

With my whole being I worship Thee, o holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

Thy Kingdom come . . .

Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in earthly life.

Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .

Thy will created me and brought me into being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star, the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us blesses and heals all life.

Give us today our daily bread . . .

O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee, my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be. Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit. 

And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .

By sharing the gifts you so generously bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths. And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.

Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.

Thou art the only one who knows what tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please, give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they, with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self, grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.

For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .

My life is one with Thee and it is my will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours, so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee, our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth, and all of Creation are healing with us.

So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.

May the blessing and healing power of Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.

Amen

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer’


* * *

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer (1)

Although the Lord’s Prayer is considered by many as the prayer of all prayers, it is an ancient one that existed in different forms long before Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the religions of the Gnostic movement. All other details of the Jesus story came about the same way. To hide this background, the Roman church after a while declared the Gnostic religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs. This too was part of the Age of Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind faith, martyrdom and suffering. The brightest light casts the deepest shadows and the combined force of the energies of this sign’s ruling planets Jupiter’s and Neptune’s saw to it that this is indeed what happened.

As many know by now, everything that takes place in earthly life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation does so with the will and wishes of the Highest. Nothing is ever wasted and all things serve a wise higher purpose. There is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of God’s great plan of life that, in the course of the Piscean Age, our race should fully explore the unfathomable depths to which the human small earthly self is capable of sinking. This applies especially when it comes to dealing out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s Creation that we can lay our greedy hands on. What could have served this purpose better than the Jesus legend, which God and the Angels gave our world at the beginning of the Piscean Age? 

The religion that developed around this tale was based on the insistence that every word of it is literally true. Anybody who dared to doubt this and speak up about it, was a heretic who needed to be removed by whatever means their tormentors could think of, the more cruel and ugly the better. The inquisition and witch hunts served this purpose well. The truth had to wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us. It is the age of truth that flows directly from the highest levels of life into every heart and soul that tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its earthly mind into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. God and the Angels would then be revealing that Jesus never was a historical figure, that the story of his life is but a legend and that the truth every human being is in earthly life to seek has always been hiding behind its surface words. 

The various stations of this legend represent the initiations which every human being takes part in during its evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain, which for a certain length of time takes each one of us through experiencing every aspect of life in physicality. When the time is right for our inner eyes to open to the truth, we begin to recognise intuitively that the Jesus story is filled with metaphors and symbolisms that are eternally valid nuggets of wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in our world contained the same ones that were presented as yet another legend. They were carried forward and eventually presented by God and the Angels as the religion of Piscean age. 

The details were skilfully woven into the rich and colourful tapestry of a new tale that was designed to capture the imagination of the people of that time. By declaring that every word of it was literally true and allowing its priesthood the freedom to stamp out anyone who did not agree with this, with the passing of time the new religion turned into an ever more effective instrument for stamping out every trace of the Gnostic movement, with its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s direct experience of God. Their time had not yet come.

And that’s how it came about that with the help and the will of God and the Angels the Jesus story was presented as if it were based on historical facts and was about a God-man who had once appeared in the flesh in earthly life. For a long time humankind was to be kept in the dark about the fact that in truth it is a legend loaded with metaphors and symbolisms about the human evolutionary journey through earthly life. Irrespective of how unlikely the details of this tale were and how much superior the wisdom of the Gnostic religions were and the extent to which the Gnostics resisted, they were gradually stamped out.

Those who refused to go along with the Christian beliefs were declared to be non-believers. They had to be removed by any means the zealous followers of the new religion could think of, for example by beheading or burning their fellow citizens on the stake, in the name of a non-existing God. This policy was eagerly pursued by institutions like the Inquisition that were created. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the Divine, had to remain hidden behind the story’s surface words for a long time to come.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that this kind of knowledge should be suppressed as much as possible during the Age of Pisces, so that we as a race could become familiar with the darkest aspects of our own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide as many teaching and learning opportunities as possible, until our entry into the Age of Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of humankind’s lower nature were given free reign to express and manifest themselves. This was particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the church that sprung up around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit in judgement over the people who took part in these things, do not overlook that it is more than likely that those who by now have matured into spiritual adulthood took part in the atrocities and corruption that for a long time were rampant in everything connected with the church. We must have been there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next lifetime being on the receiving end. 

Until our entry into the Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as much part of us as we are part of God and that the Angels are in charge of us and our world and constantly observing it from its spiritual background. And that is how, with the passing of time, the Christian church served as the Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more cutting us off from the Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure of Jesus is a metaphor for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way of hiding it from us, until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber and ready to be reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own. This would enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even the last one of the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes ago. 

Therefore, let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us is any better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are presently sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a different phase of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us ever forget the wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further we move into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every soul directly from the Source, the more we shall value and appreciate the morsels of wisdom we are finding along our way. Through developing discernment and learning to listen to the voice of the living God within, our inner guidance, the truth is now beginning to reveal itself intuitively to anyone who is ready and willingly pays attention. This is how ever more of us are now receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge given to us and our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle. 

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one of the most outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings have inspired centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no longer present.’ 

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian religion was designed to suppress. The plan decreed that it should succeed and that it would take a long time before we discovered that life is by no means a one-off thing, the way Christianity teaches to this day, but an endless and flawless continuum. However, for as long as we took the Christian teachings literally, we would think that when no-one was looking, we could sin as much and as thoroughly as the temptations of our lower nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s voice we heard and followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed lower animal nature. For the time being these urges would be projected onto something outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it was to lure unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human experience. God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in some far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins. We, in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to enjoy Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and fried in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God, nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the link at the end of this chapter. 

When we have handed our physical body back to Mother Earth and returned to the world of light, our true home, and rested there for a while, the wise ones in charge of us will show us these records. With the help of the evidence before us we ourselves assess and judge how well we managed to balance our spiritual bankbook in the course of our most recent earthly lifetime. If some of our debts are still outstanding, we can apply for another lifetime that will bring us fresh opportunities for settling them.

* * *

The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer

The Cross Of Our Earthly Existence (2)

Re-establishing our inner connection with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the birthright of every human child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is the building of a new bridge of love between Heaven and Earth, God and all of humankind. And I hope my version of the Lord’s Prayer will help you to do this. True prayers from our heart and soul invite the stream of the Great Father/Mother’s eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our whole being. From there it can then flow into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation. This spiritual power gradually transforms Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two greatest evils of our world, which to this day are hindering this development. May the living waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and truth, cleanse and purify our consciousness and that of our world. 

May our new understanding of God’s great plan of life help us to dissolve and get rid of these evils, once and for all. Like all truly great ideas, this plan is ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every human spirit who enters earthly life for the first time is like a blank slate on which nothing has been written before. We are like newly born infants who have just left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb. Never having experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which is happening around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our mother through her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should become familiar with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature and humankind’s in general, we are born into environments where they can be explored. The people around us are our only teachers and by copying their behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them. 

This is what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are sharing earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited killing, maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the grownups around them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be accepted as full members of society. Wishing to be like the others, these young souls have precious little choice but joining those around them in their thinking and activities. This places them into polar opposition to old and experienced souls who are in the process of developing their Christ nature. This means learning to love wisely, the way God loves all of us, His/Her children of the Earth, without exception. Each can only find out through their own experiences the truth of the saying that love understands all and because of it forgives all. 

When we forgive our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we love them as children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind and all life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But, considering what the future has in store for these youngsters, including reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than anything else. 

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that any kind of suffering we inflict upon others during any stage of our development does eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then in a future one. Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and wisdom sees to it that this should only happen when our earthly self has grown strong enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the ignorance of our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around with us is our earthly personality with all its flaws and imperfections, weaknesses as well as strengths. 

However, that is not the way God created us. The small earthly self was developed by none other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In previous ones this part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles we now have to struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives. Every bit of the Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their lifetimes will eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of that we can be sure, even though to come about may take a thousand lifetimes ahead. The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we shall be sufficiently evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall know that they are constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact that they can and will not do our work for us, all we have to do is humbly request their support. For anyone who asks, they are always willing to give sufficient strength and courage to deal with what has to be faced.

Whatever my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I have to endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it serves the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering. Through our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin to stir from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and animal alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through. And that arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as for everyone else who is afflicted in some way and anyone who is less well off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep inner urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.

* * *

With love and light,

Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (46)

Thoughts For Today 26th September 2022

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’ 

Gnosticism*_​
The Gospel of St Thomas from the Gnostic teachings of the early Christians, Chapter 22, contains a description of the healing and integrating process of humankind’s nature: ‘Jesus saw infants being suckled and he said to his disciples: ‘These infants being suckled are like those who enter the kingdom.’ They said to him: ‘Shall we then, as children, enter the kingdom?’ Jesus replied: ‘When you make the two one, and when you make the inside like the outside and the outside like the inside, and the above like the below, and when you make the male and the female one and the same, so that the male not be male and the female no longer be female . . . then will you enter [the Kingdom of understanding and you will have evolved into a Christed one, in your own right].’ 

A major contribution to the theme of the true meaning of the Jesus legend was made by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ Their research showed that the early Christians consisted by no means of a united front. The followers of this new formed religion were split about halfway between Gnostics and literalists. Gnosticism is a description for some of the ancient religions whose adherents shunned the material world. They embraced the spiritual world and viewed the Earth plane as something that had been created by what they called the demiurge. Gnostic ideas influenced many ancient religions. They taught that gnosis, variously interpreted as knowledge, enlightenment, salvation, emancipation or ‘oneness with God’, may be reached by practising philanthropy to the point of personal poverty, sexual abstinence, as far as possible for hearers and entirely for initiates, and diligently searching for wisdom by helping others.

The Gnostics believed that the world of the demiurge was the lower region of life, an imperfect and ephemeral world of matter, flesh and time, whereas God’s realm is the upper world which is associated with the soul and perfection. According to their beliefs, God’s world is eternal and not part of the physical. It is impalpable and timeless. This clearly shows that there is nothing new under the Sun. Alas, the Gnostic wisdom had to be hidden away because the time was not yet right for being presented to the whole of humankind. 

In spite of the fact that it was suppressed into extinction – well, almost – by the literalists, some of their teachings have survived. In the gospel of St Thomas the evidence of their presence is casting its magic spell down the ages into our time, when things are coming full circle and ever more of us are evolving into what once would have been called Gnostics. The word Gnostic has its origin in the world knowing. The Gnostics among the early Christians knew that Christ does not mean a man hanging on a cross, but experiencing God on a deep inner level of everybody’s own being, which eventually fills every part of it with its presence. In this process the small earthly self and its ego is gradually absorbed into the greater Ego of the Universal Life Force, known as God. These wise ones were aware that no outer influences are involved and that the life story of Jesus Christ that can be likened to a picture book for very young children, i.e. souls.

On the internet I found the following definition of Gnosticism, declared to be the true and official one. It tells me that ‘Gnosticism means rebelling against and breaking free of the conformity set forth to us by religious dogma, which for centuries has instilled unbelievable fear and guilt into the masses. Gnosticism means dispelling all fear-based untruths about God and our eternal spirit and soul through bringing reasoning and intelligence into the equation. 

‘Gnosticism has been linked to the New Age movement, but this so-called New Age movement isn’t so new. In fact, it is older than time. Gnosticism was around long before the time of Buddha or the time of Jesus, and it came about way before the Old Testament. The whole world believed in it, totally and completely. 

‘We have had many lives. So who are we? We are Gnostics, not agnostics. As Gnostics we base our path to God on not so much as faith as we do reason. We know that Anything that can be asked can and will be answered. We know there are no mysteries. Believing on faith alone is exhausting. Reason is what we bring you. We know that the reasonable idea is that we keep progressing, that whatever wrongdoings have been done to us, they are ultimately for a reason. Nothing is random or pointless.

‘Gnosticism does not care whether you are Lutheran, Catholic, Jewish, Protestant, or Buddhist. Gnosticism is an addition to your existing beliefs, and also not a replacement for them. The knowledge of Gnosticism is to love not fear God, to get rid of guilt and to show that through many lifetimes you perfect your soul, then return to the other side. This is the knowledge that will help you progress faster and you do not have to come back so many times. If you want to, that’s fine. But I am sure almost everyone is weary of it or they would not be searching. We are tired of guilt, fear and labouring through life. We know that life is hard, but we also know it doesn’t mean that it cannot be wonderful, free of guilt and fear.’ Extract from ‘Gnosticism’

Reflecting on the above, I realise with astonishment that Gnosticism is what my life’s work has been about from its earliest beginnings, without ever having had any contact with the Gnostics or any of their teachings, not in this lifetime anyway. Somehow, I feel that I am reaching way back into the past. It’s teachings come to me like an echo of the ancient wisdom of bygone ages, which I brought with me into my present lifetime, to be revived and brought to fruition. To me, Gnosticism is not a belief, but a deep inner knowing and understanding of what God truly means through experiencing God as part of myself. 

* * *

From ‘Further Reading On My Bookshelf’

The Jesus Mysteries (1)

The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

•    Towards the end of the year 2010 my attention was drawn to ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy, and . . . 

•    ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess – The Secret Teachings of the Original Christians’, its follow-up. Gnostics were the original Christians who, with the passing of time, were brutally suppressed by the literalists. The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more of the Gnostic knowledge will be returning to us. 

•    And then, to my greatest delight, towards the end of the pandemic year 2020, I discovered another book by Freke and Gandy with the title ‘The Laughing Jesus – Religious Lies And Gnostic Wisdom.’ Resting safely in the knowledge that, with the help and will of God and the Angels, all things are possible and any condition can be healed, I hope and pray that our world’s present state will soon be reaching its natural – and yes, happy ending.

‘The Laughing Jesus’ first appeared in 2005. It follows from where Freke and Gandy’s first two books ended. All three books confirm the insights that, with the passing of time, one step after another came to me intuitively about the Bible and the Jesus legend. Unlike me, the authors were devoted Christians when they started looking for the truth behind the surface words of the Christian teachings. 

‘The Jesus Mysteries’ was first published in 1999. ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’ followed in 2001 – in the middle of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius. As pointed out in the chapter ‘Pluto in Capricorn’, the Plutonian energies engage us and our world in the process of breaking down and then rebuilding the structures on which we all depend in more truthful and satisfying ways. The purging and cleansing effect of Pluto’s energies bring to the surface of our individual and collective consciousness that which once was hidden from public view and knowledge. Sagittarius is concerned with vast themes like the higher and highest education, religions and philosophies of our world, including the people who practise them, and the dissemination of their ideas through broadcasting and publishing. 

It is not surprising that a flurry of other publications of a similar nature to those of Freke and Gandy appeared during the time of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius. I read several of them and with each one my inner guidance told me that they were a load of nonsense. However, when it came to Freke and Gandy’s books, it nodded – so to speak – and told me that all of it made a great deal of sense. Each new chapter confirmed that they were indeed telling the truth.

The Freke and Gandy books are an education that, in my view, should not be missed by anyone. By sharing their considerable gifts with us, the authors have presented us and our world with two serious scholarly and meticulously researched works of the highest calibre. My inner guidance tells me loud and clear that they are telling the truth. To me, they are eminently suited to do so the way it revealed itself to them hidden behind many of the surface words of the Bible, especially the life story of the Master Jesus. 

It was a great joy for me to discover their work about six years after the creation of Rays of Wisdom and several decades since I first became aware of and felt drawn to looking for and writing down the truth behind the words of the sacred texts of the various religions of our world and Christianity in particular. 

* * *

The Jesus Mysteries (2)

The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

The Great Cover-Up

The following is an extract from Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy’s book ‘The Jesus Mysteries: ‘Our new account of the origins of Christianity only seemed improbable because it contradicted the received view. As we pushed further with our research, the traditional picture began to completely unravel all around us. We found ourselves embroiled in a world of schism and power struggles, of forged documents and false identities, of letters that had been edited and added to, and of the wholesale destruction of historical evidence. 

‘We focused forensically on the few facts we could be confident of, as if we were detectives on the verge of cracking a sensational ‘whodunnit’, or perhaps more accurately as if we were uncovering an ancient and unacknowledged miscarriage of justice. For, time and again, when we critically examined what genuine evidence remained, we found that the history of Christianity bequeathed to us by the Roman Church was a gross distortion of the truth. Actually the evidence completely endorsed the Jesus Mysteries Thesis! It was becoming increasingly obvious that we had been deliberately deceived, that the Gnostics were indeed the original Christians, and that their anarchic mysticism had been hijacked by an authoritarian institution which had created from it a dogmatic religion – and then brutally enforced the greatest cover-up in history.

‘One of the major players in this cover-up operation was a character called Eusebius who, at the beginning of the fourth century, compiled from legends, fabrications and his own imagination the only early history of Christianity that still exists today. All subsequent histories have been forced to base themselves on Eusebius’ dubious claims, because there has been little other information to draw on. All those with a different perspective on Christianity were branded as heretics and eradicated. In this way falsehoods compiled in the fourth century have come down to us as established facts.

‘Eusebius was employed by the Roman Emperor Constantine, who made Christianity the state religion of the Empire and gave Literalist Christianity the power it needed to begin the final eradication of Paganism and Gnosticism. Constantine wanted ‘one God, one religion’ to consolidate his claim of ‘one Empire, one Emperor’. He oversaw the creation of the Nicene creed – the article of faith repeated in churches to this day – and Christians who refused to assent to this creed were banished from the Empire or otherwise silenced.

‘This ‘Christian’ Emperor then returned home from Nicaea and had his wife suffocated and his son murdered. He deliberately remained unbaptised until his deathbed so that he could continue his atrocities and still receive forgiveness of sins and a guaranteed place in heaven by being baptised at the last moment. Although he had his ‘spin doctor’ Eusebius compose a suitably obsequious biography for him, he was actually a monster – just like many Roman Emperors before him. Is it really at all surprising that a ‘history’ of the origins of Christianity created by an employee in the service of a Roman tyrant should turn out to be a pack of lies?

‘Elaine Pagels, one of the foremost academic authorities on early Christianity, writes: ‘It is the winners who write history – their way. No wonder, then, that the traditional accounts of the origins of Christianity first defined the terms (naming themselves ‘orthodox’ and their opponents ‘heretics’); then they proceeded to demonstrate – at least to their own satisfaction – that their triumph was historically inevitable, or, in religious terms, ‘guided by the Holy Spirit’. But the discoveries [of the Gnostic gospels] at Nag Hammadi reopen fundamental questions."

‘History is indeed written by the victors. The creation of an appropriate history has always been part of the arsenal of political manipulation. The Roman Church created a history of the triumph of Literalist Christianity in much the same partisan way that, two millennia later, Hollywood created tales of ‘cowboys and Indians’ to relate ‘how the West was won’ not ‘how the West was lost’. History is not simply related, it is created. Ideally, the motivation is to explain historical evidence and come to an accurate understanding of how the present has been created by the past. All too often, however, it is simply to glorify and justify the status quo. Such histories conceal as much as they reveal.

‘Daring to question a received history is not easy. It is difficult to believe that something which you have been told is true from childhood could actually be a product of falsification and fantasy. It must have been hard for those Russians brought up on tales of kindly ‘Uncle Joe’ Stalin to accept that he was actually responsible for the deaths of millions. It must have strained credibility when those opposing his regime claimed that he had in fact murdered litany of the heroes of the Russian revolution. It must have seemed ridiculous when they asserted that he had even had the images of his rivals removed from photographs and Completely fabricated historical events. Yet all these things are true.

‘It is easy to believe that something must be true because everyone else believes it. But the truth often only comes to light by daring to question the unquestionable, by doubting nations which are so commonly believed that they are taken for granted. The Jesus Mysteries Thesis is the product of such an openness of mind. When it first occurred to us, it seemed absurd and impossible. Now it seems obvious and ordinary. The Vatican was constructed on the site of an ancient Pagan sanctuary because the new is always built upon the old. In the same way Christianity itself has as its foundations the Pagan spirituality that preceded it. What is more plausible than to posit the gradual evolution of spiritual ideas, with Christianity emerging from the ancient Pagan Mysteries in a seamless historical continuum? It is only because the conventional history has been so widely believed for so long that this idea could be seen as heretical and shocking.

* * *

The Jesus Mysteries (3)

The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

Recovering Mystical Christianity



‘As the final pieces of the puzzle were falling into place, we came across a small picture tucked away in the appendices of an old academic book. It was a drawing of a third-century CE amulet. We have used it as the cover of this book. It shows a crucified figure which most people would immediately recognise as Jesus. Yet the Greek words name the figure ‘Orpheus Bacchus’, one of the pseudonyms of Osiris-Dionysus. To the author of the book in which we found the picture, this amulet was an anomaly. Who could it have possibly belonged to? Was it a crucified Pagan deity or some sort of Gnostic synthesis of Paganism and Christianity? Either way it was deeply puzzling. For us, however, this amulet was perfectly understandable. It was an unexpected confirmation of the Jesus Mysteries Thesis. The image could be that of either Jesus or Osiris-Dionysus. To the initiated, these were both names for essentially the same figure.

‘The ‘chance’ discovery of this amulet made us feel as though the Universe itself was encouraging us to make our findings public. In different ways the Jesus Mysteries Thesis has been proposed by mystics and scholars for centuries, but has always ended up being ignored. It now felt like an idea whose moment had come. We did, however, have misgivings about writing this book. We knew that it would inevitably upset certain Christians, something which we had no desire to do. Certainly it has been hard to be constantly surrounded by lies and injustices without experiencing a certain amount of outrage at the negative misrepresentation of the Gnostics, and to ‘have become aware of the great riches of Pagan culture without feeling grief that they were so wantonly destroyed. Yet we do not have some sort of anti-Christian agenda. Far from it.

‘Those who have read our other works will know that our interest is not in further division, but in acknowledging the unity that lies at the heart of all spiritual traditions – and this present book is no exception. Early Literalist Christians mistakenly believed that the Jesus story was different from other stories of Osiris-Dionysus because Jesus alone had been a historical rather than a mythical figure. This has left Christians feeling that their faith is in opposition to all others – which it is not. We hope that by understanding its true origins in the ongoing evolution of a universal human spirituality, Christianity may be able to free itself from this self-imposed isolation.

‘While the Jesus Mysteries Thesis clearly rewrites history, we do not see it as undermining the Christian faith, but as suggesting that Christianity is in fact richer than we previously imagined. The Jesus story is a perennial myth with the power to impart the saving Gnosis which can transform each one of us into a Christ, not merely a history of events that happened to someone else 2,000 years ago. Belief in the Jesus story was originally the first step in Christian spirituality – the Outer Mysteries. Its significance was to be explained by an enlightened teacher when the seeker was spiritually ripe. These Inner Mysteries imparted a mystical knowledge of God beyond mere belief in dogmas. 

‘Although many inspired Christian mystics throughout history have intuitively seen through to this deeper symbolic level of understanding, as a culture we have inherited only the Outer Mysteries of Christianity. We have kept the form, but lost the meaning. Our hope is that this book can play some small part in reclaiming the true mystical Christian inheritance.’

Chapters two and three are extracts from
‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’
by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (46)

Thoughts For Today 27th September 2022

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

From ‘Myths And Legends Of  The Aquarian Age’

The Beginning Of The Jesus Story*_​
Fast forward now for about three hundred years to the time when the number of believers in the new tale had grown so strong that it was inevitable that sooner or later a bright spark somewhere would recognise its potential for exploiting it for selfish gains. Clearly, the time for writing it down had come and it did not take long until the Roman emperor, from 306 to 337 AD, Constantine the Great, also known as Constantine I or Saint Constantine recognised that great spiritual and political capital could be made out of the new tale. 

Through cleverly manipulating it and applying it to achieve his ends of increased power and possible world domination, Constantine became the first Christian emperor and a significant figure in the history of Christianity. The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, built on his orders at the site where Jesus’ tomb in Jerusalem is supposed to have been, soon became the holiest place in Christendom. The Papal claim to temporal power is believed to have been based on the Donation of Constantine. To this day, he is venerated as a saint by Eastern Orthodox Christians, Byzantine Catholics and Anglicans.

There is no need for me to investigate the nature of Constantine’s relationship with the Christian Church here, as Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries’ have done this much better than I could ever hope to do. The two most relevant chapters of this book have already been shared with you in another part of my jottings under the heading ‘The Great Cover-Up’, shared yesterday.

The research of Freke and Gandy revealed that before a church was set up by Constantine, the early Christians were all Gnostics. The word comes from the Greek gnostikos = learned and gnosis = knowledge. The Gnostics were given this name because they knew that the hero of the then circulating tales about a holy man, who had descended from the highest levels of life to walk the Earth with humankind as its teacher, were just that: stories, no more and no less. The prophets of the sacred texts of old had announced for a very long time that a man would one day appear in our world to save and redeem humankind. 

The Gnostics were highly advanced souls who knew that such tales should never be taken literally. They were aware that sacred wisdom and truth in the form of esoteric metaphors and allegories was hiding behind their surface words. They appreciated that each one of them had been given by the Highest forces of life with the greatest of love and care to assist humankind with getting a better idea of its pathway through Earth life and to explain to us in ways that could easily be grasped the various initiations each one of us eventually has to undergo.

The Angels knew that revealing such things to the mass of people would have to wait until we and our world had sufficiently absorbed the lessons of the patriarchy. They were specifically designed to show us how deep human spirits in earthly life are capable of sinking in their selfish pursuit of power, fame and glory. There is probably nothing in the whole of Creation to excel our human nature when it comes to cruelty and depravity, greed and corruption, and the gross baseness of human behaviour towards each other each one of us in the early stages of our development as earthlings displays. 

To provide us with a tool for taking us down to the greatest depths of this road of pain and suffering, darkness and depravity, the Angels inspired Eusebius, Constantine’s spin doctor, to cobble together the Jesus story. Its details were culled from the sacred teachings of the religions that already were in existence, though a new name had to be invented for the new story’s hero. Taken straight from the old religions, all other elements merely had to be placed in different settings from that of the old stories but with which people were familiar and could associate with in their minds.

This enterprise followed the age-old tradition of storytelling, which decreed that a story is not worth telling unless its events are wrapped around a personality with heroic and superhuman inclinations. He has to be capable of conquering everything that comes his way, just the same as Heracles/Hercules and many other male protagonists before them, merely in a somewhat different way in keeping with the customs of the time in question. The crowning glory of such exercises is the fact that a storyteller worth his salt never allows the truth to interfere with his spinning of a good yarn. The Jesus story is probably one of the finest examples of this. 

But all legendary heroes before Jesus had the same symbolic meaning and were bringing an identical message to humankind struggling on the Earth plane. The main difference between them and the hero of our new tale is that the old protagonists were known to be metaphors and allegories only. The people accepted them as such. The Greek legends that have come down the ages to us and our world have their roots in the even more ancient Egyptian mythological tales. 

Gnosticism existed long before literalism appeared on the scene. It seems to me the latter had to be invented, as the Gnostics already experienced God as being an integral part of themselves. They knew that the Divine was not something that could only be found in temples and churches and their sacred writings. With the help of spreading such beliefs, the priesthoods slowly but surely turned their scriptures into perfect instruments for subjecting and exploiting people for selfish personal gains, for satisfying their insatiable human hunger for power and empire building. Greed and corruption, murder and intrigue were the order of the day among those grappling for top positions in the hierarchy’s ranks, with their lust for power and conquest of souls and – more to the point – people’s possessions. The sad catalogue of human suffering this caused blossomed and bloomed and was given free reign under the protective cloak of what in those days went under the name of religion. 

In order to make all this possible, the latest arrival on humankind’s heroic scene had to be different. Basically, it was all very simple. Jesus was declared to be a historical figure and the events he was involved in were presented as historical facts. This turned the new tale into a just the right tool for the endless warmongering of the coming centuries and millennia, forever attempting to systematically destroy or at least suppress the religions that had existed a long time before Christianity appeared on the scene. 

If any of the followers of the other belief systems were unwilling to agree with and join the new religion and accept its way of being presented as the truth and nothing but the most holy truth, they were removed from the scene in whatever manner was considered to be necessary, if need be just wiped out. Literalism provided the churches with an ideal instrument for doing just that. The followers of other religions, who were equally fanatic and misguided, down the ages have been doing nothing more than following the example of Christianity. 

* * *

Christianity’s Foundation

Christianity’s foundations are rock-solid and sound, but they only become visible when one knocks the outer structure of literalism down and behind them reveals the glorious wonder and truth of the most Ancient Teachings of all, which to this day are not accepted by many devout church-attending Christians. 

Under Constantine’s rulership the new tale of the Jesus myth became the underpinning of the Christian movement through the ages. The success of the new religion was secured by proclaiming that it had to be taken literally, as every one of its words had come directly from God’s mouth. It was declared to be unfailingly true and any attempts at calling the bluff about these statements were suppressed by any means available, especially the power of the sword. Laid into the hands of the Roman state and church authorities, the new myth was quite literally a Heaven-sent for gradually wiping out every last remnants of the Goddess’ wisdom and truth. Provided with this lethal weapon, Christianity took us and our world ever deeper into the dungeon of the darkness and suffering of the patriarchy. 

The new religion provided humankind with a plentiful supply of excuses for declaring war on anyone who refused to believe that the Jesus legend really was a historic document and true in every last detail and word. It did not take long until it had developed into one of humankind’s finest lethal warheads. As time went by, it was used with the utmost efficiency to systematically wipe out every last shred – well, almost as we shall soon see – of evidence of the Gnostics’ existence and their beliefs, in which the Jesus story undoubtedly has its roots. 

Such things were possible in the days when very few could read and write, and communicating with other countries and civilisations was extremely difficult. And nobody in Constantine’s time could have expected that more than two thousand years later, people would go in search of evidence against him and his rulership with the help of the religion that was created on his instructions during his reign. 

Sowing the seeds of hatred created ever more plausible pretexts for going to war against all non-believers of this new belief system. This also opened the doors wide for the persecution of the Jewish people, because Constantine’s religion accused them of having killed the young God of the Christians, Jesus Christ. As a result, for centuries Jewish people would be hounded and discriminated against, throughout our world. This found its crescendo in the horror of the holocaust, Hitler’s ‘final solution’ for what the Nazis indoctrinated the German people to believe were the problems created by the Jewish race. 

So much suffering for the sake of what in the end turned out as nothing but a false belief! It had been created quite deliberately in this particular manner and in cold blood, so that it could be used as a tool for the subjugation, domination and exploitation of the mass of people. And that by a religion that was trying to convince people that its God is love! 

Many years ago, I read somewhere that the Jewish race can be likened to a giant clearing house for souls with particularly heavy karmic debts to pay. The events of their maltreatment, especially in the most recent past mentioned above, set me wondering for what other reasons anyone would need to be subjected to such horrors. Appreciating that nothing in this life happens perchance or by accident, but has meaning and serves a higher purpose, all we can do is kneel before the suffering of our whole world. We need to pray for forgiveness for every one of us, including ourselves and the roles we too must have played through the ages on the downwards pointing spiral of humankind’s evolutionary pathway. 

For a complete all-round human earthly education, this road first takes each one of us down into exploring the lower and lowest characteristics of our nature. Avarice, greed and corruption, selfishness, cruelty and craving for power have to be experienced to the fullest before we can turn our back on them and begin the upwards climb into getting to know our higher and highest character traces. Only when the lower lessons have been sufficiently attended to, at the giving as well as the receiving end, can our ascent start. 

Those who are already moving in the upwards direction, have every reason for gladness and expressing their thankful for all that once was in our lives, now is and forever will be. We do well to remind ourselves regularly that we have no right to sit in judgement over anyone who is still taking part in the lower and lowest lessons. To paraphrase what the Jesus legend tells us in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are without sin be the first to throw a stone at anyone.’

It makes me shudder to look back on the suffering of truly Cosmic proportions, which we have been inflicting upon each other. Yet, when considered in the light of our evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the making, one can recognise that all of it was a ‘worthy’ instrument for moulding us, the human children of God in our disguise as earthlings, into the awareness of our true identity. Bearing in mind that we are sparks of the Divine, it is probably not surprising that most of our race’s warfaring seems to have been carried out in the name of one religion or another. Being spirits and souls who are experiencing life in physicality, matters of the spirit and therefore religions somehow for a very long time formed an in important part of our consciousness. Even in declared atheists this aspect of human nature rests in the recesses of their subconscious.

Fortunately, a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and one chapter of our race’s development is nearing its natural end. And once more there probably is no need for astonishment that, in keeping with the fact that the darkest hour comes just before the dawn, to reach this point we and our world first had to work our way through the living inferno and Armageddon, rolled into one, of the two World Wars. But now we are definitely returning to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As each one of us turns into a Gnostic, we are living proof that these things cannot be suppressed forever by anyone. 

The followers of Gnosticism, as likely as not you and I among them, were hunted by Christianity. For a while they managed to disappear underground, but eventually all of them were wiped out by whatever means possible. However, unknown to the outside world for a long time, something of their work remained. It was found in December 1945 in a place called Nag Hammadi, a city in Upper Egypt, known as Chenoboskion in classical antiquity. It is located on the west bank of the Nile in the Qena Governorate, about eighty kilometres north-west of Luxor. 

These days Nag Hammadi is best known for being the site where local farmers once found a sealed earthenware jar which contained thirteen leather-bound papyrus codices, together with pages torn from another book. The mother of the farmers burned one of the books and parts of a second, including its cover. But twelve of these books survived, though one without its cover and the loose pages. These writings date back to the second century AD and comprise fifty-two mostly Gnostic tractates, which were found in a single grave site. The contents of the Coptic-bound codices were written in Coptic, but the works are thought to probably be all translations from Greek. The Nag Hammadi codices contain the only complete copy of the Gospel of Thomas. All texts were made public in 1975 and are now available online.

The seed of the Gnostics’ faith and trust in the belief that the long promised saviour and redeemer, the Christ, would eventually be born in every human heart and soul, is now beginning to bear rich fruit. It is likely that they felt intuitively that this could not happen until the time was right and therefore could only be experienced in some far distant lifetime. Here we are and that time is now. Hallelujah! Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for bringing us safely to this point, and for rewarding our trust and patience by allowing us to take part in the major transformation our world is undergoing at present.

* * *

Neptune And The Age Of Pisces

Although the Age of Pisces now lies behind us, let’s stay with it for a moment and try to understand the events of those days and why they happened. Pisces is the last sign in the zodiac, the twelfth house is its natural domain and its astrological glyph is two fish tied in the middle by a silver thread. The sign and the house are of the soul and of Karma and it is for good reason that they are known as the places of our own undoing.

Pisces is co-ruled by the planets Jupiter and Neptune. Each one represents a different aspect of the Divine. Jupiter on its own is also the ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of higher education of all kinds. The nature of this planet is expansive and jovial, gullible and gaseous. During the lowest phase of our earthly development this is experienced as a liking for hot air, the storyteller and raconteur, who doesn’t allow the truth to interfere with the spinning of a good yarn, and the show-person of the zodiac. During lifetimes in Sagittarius our superconscious faculties begin to open up and develop. Religious institutions and their employees are ruled by this sign. 

Neptune is other-worldly, devious and deceptive. The influence of its energies makes itself felt gradually in our world. Insidiously and unknown to our conscious awareness, they sneak through the backdoor – so to speak – into our awareness, and are centred on five words beginning with ‘d’: disintegration, disorientation, dissolution, deception and disillusionment. Under the influence of the combined energies of the two planets, the greatest deception our world had ever seen came into being. It plunged us and our world into experiencing first hand, time and again either at the giving or the receiving end, into the depths of cruelty and inhumanness, depravity and degradation human souls at the most basic stage of their development are capable of. And whether we like this fact or not, this too has been and still is part of God’s great evolutionary plan of life. 

Having explored some of the manifestations of the lower and lowest characteristics of Jupiter and Neptune and experienced their influence on us and our world during the Piscean Age, we are now ready to move on to learn all about their higher and highest expressions. Neptune’s energies are the Universe’s highest love vibration, which knows and understand nothing of earthly concerns. Venus represents the lower love vibrations. Neptune’s positive qualities can provide those who are strongly under the influence of this planet’s energies with receptivity and impressionability of a special kind, as well as a sympathetic understanding of people. They possess the gift of fantasy and imagination, sensitivity and a love for quiet contemplations, a sympathetic understanding and compassionate sensitivity towards other people’s suffering, a dreamy nature and a natural talent for things that belong to the higher and highest realms of life like mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship.

As the time was not yet right for developing these things during the Piscean Age, they had to be suppressed until that phase of our development had been left behind. Only then did we begin to gradually move towards mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship again to re-discover and take possession of them. On the negative side Neptune’s energies reveal their presence as too much impressionability and gullibility, over-sensitivity and vagueness, a lack of clarity and true vision, confusion and fanciful notions, a tendency to deceive, lie and defraud others. A lack of planning ability also enters into the picture.

Expressed positively, Jupiter’s energies provide us and our world with harmony and laws, as well as religious and philosophical beliefs. This is accompanied by an urge for expansion, extension and enlargement. Jupiter rules ownership and possession, as well as feelings of satisfaction. Its highest intention is to bless us and our world with justice, constructive inclinations, optimism, a social sense, high moral and religious aspirations, and the ability to survey the whole. Jupiter’s negative characteristics express themselves in disharmony, injustice, quarrelsomeness, anti-social conduct, amoral behaviour, immorality, a craving for pleasure, greed and an over-materialistic attitude towards life.

Take a look at the negative aspects of both planets and add them together. It only requires the most basic understanding of astrology provided here to be able to see now only how but why the Jesus legend, the foundation of the Christian faith, came into being. It was because the law of evolution decrees that at the beginning of each sign the lowest expressions of their ruling planet’s energies have to be experienced. Through the suffering this causes, the human soul gradually begins to reach for the higher and eventually the highest manifestations. 

And this is how, in the course of the Piscean Age, lasting rather more than 2,000 years, we have slowly but surely been working our way through Jupiter and Neptune’s negative manifestations in ourselves and those around us. This means that by now many, maybe most of us, are living on their higher rays. In the case of Jupiter this means living on the ray of hope, faith and trust, and in the case of Neptune on the ray of the illumination of the highest realms in the Universe and being inspired by them.

Oh wonder! Oh miracle! The greatest deception of all times was necessary and all along has been a natural part of God’s evolutionary plan of life. Its unfoldment is decided by the flow of energies that are available for us and our world, affecting everything it contains at any given time. Even the most awful things that ever took place and still are doing are in truth part of this plan. 

* * *

The Wisdom Of The Great Mother

The Great Mother of all life is immensely kind, loving and wise. She knows each one of her beloved children of the Earth and their true needs much better than we ourselves do. Her wisdom has decreed that to teach us how to appreciate the value of the things and people in our lives, this is only possible through losing them. For example, through becoming ill we get to know the value of good health. The deceptions of the self and others, and the cheating and lying of the Piscean Age are no exception. With their help the Universe teaches us how to appreciate truth and honesty, integrity and loyalty. We do recognise and welcome then when they return to our world at last. 

During the approximately six thousand years of patriarchy, which by now has almost run its course, the Universe has been teaching us to distinguish between the abuse and wise use of power. One of the main purposes of this epoch has been to show us in the realities of Earth life how the absence of the mellowing and civilising influence of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love and the feminine in general can take a whole world ever deeper into a darkest void of suffering and pain. 

With the arrival of the Aquarian Age this has slowly been changing, as can be seen quite clearly from the events of the past hundred years or so. The new age has already had a highly beneficial influence in our world. The first signs were suffrage for all people, not merely the higher ranks of humankind. Not long after came the vote for women and slow beginnings of equal rights for them, so that they could once more have their say in the running of our world. These things are part of the Great Mother’s return into the conscious awareness of our world and re-establishing the rulership of the wisdom and love of the feminine. 

The warmongering of the past in the end teaches even the slowest learners the value of peace. But great obstacles had and still have to be overcome by some of us before this goal can finally be reached for our whole world. The sacred texts of the religions of our world to this day are trying to do their best to hold back our race’s evolutionary development. Although they have a great deal to answer for, in the long run nobody can succeed with this. 

First in line is the Old Testament of the Bible, in particular the book of Genesis. With the greatest of care it once sowed the seeds of misogyny, the hatred of women, into the hearts and minds of its male followers. Alas, these seeds have taken root only too well and are still flowering in the hearts of the male population in various parts of our world. The sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, to this day contain at least parts of this Old Testament. 

This term is generally used by most Christians for the first section of their Bible, which is primarily based on the Hebrew Scriptures. It consists of many different books written that were compiled and edited by various authors over a period of centuries. It is not entirely clear at what point the parameters of the Hebrew Bible, the basis for the Christian Old Testament, were fixed. Some scholars believe that the canon of this Bible was already established by about the third century BC, and that the development of the various forms of the Christian Old Testament continued for centuries.

The patriarchy’s carefully nurtured hatred and distrust of women explains the rather dubious role Hera, a symbol of the Divine Mother, plays in the Heracles legend. She was the wife of Zeus who was the king of the Gods and Hera was his queen. When she found out about the infant Heracles’ existence, she ordered two snakes to be secreted into his crib. No doubt the readers of the tale are to believe that this was done in a fit of jealousy. 

The baby’s nurse later finding him with a strangled serpent in each hand and chattering delightedly to himself is an allegory for demonstrating the boy’s superhuman strength and powers. The Jesus legend shows these qualities with the descriptions of the miracles and wonders performed by the Master. These characteristics are also part of each one of us.

Hera being part of Heracles’ name is an indication that although the child came into this world through a mortal woman, this could not change the fact that the Goddess and Mother of all life, the wife of Zeus/Jupiter, is his mother in the Heavens, the highest plane of life, is part of him. Greek and Roman mythology was a vital contributor to the patriarchy. To feed the misogynistic demands of that time some more, the child’s Heavenly mother was presented as a mean and jealous woman, who commits the infamy of sneaking two serpents into the baby’s crib. 

This was necessary because the predecessors of the Abrahamic religions of the patriarchy, which evolved from the Greek and Roman ones and others before them, the Great Mother Goddess was worshipped and the snake revered as the symbol of Her wisdom. But even when she appears in the role of Hera, this mother does not want any one of Her children of Earth to go through life without Her wisdom and love. And so she provides this one with two serpents, knowing full well that by the time of the Greco/Roman civilisations, She Herself had become a wicked creature and the snake a symbol of darkness and evil. For human minds it is almost impossible to comprehend the power and greatness of the love that has always been the motivation behind everything that has ever happened in our world and still does. But that undoubtedly is the case so that we, Her beloved children, should learn from the experiences these events would bring to us.

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (47)

Thoughts For Today 28th September 2022

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

Losing And Finding Faith (1)

Losing Faith*_​
My birthchart, with Sagittarius on the ascendant and Jupiter in Capricorn in the first house, to me is clear evidence that two years before the outbreak of the war I was born into a deeply religious background. By the end of it my parents had become atheists who did not believe in anything any more. From where I stand now, it is not hard to understand how this must have come about. To illustrate the point of how and why people in times of war, more than at any other occasion, lose their faith in God, I shall take you back to the preparations for the funeral of the victims of the attack on the air raid shelter in our street, mentioned earlier.

I cannot recall the exact number of people who died in this incident, but there were more than thirty of them. Many of the parts that had belonged to them could not be identified and also because there was a severe shortage of manpower available, it was decided they should be buried in a mass grave. My father was one of the few able-bodied men in our street who had survived the war and he also had that rare privilege of being at home. Every man who was still capable of lifting a shovel toiled until they had dug a big enough hole. I imagine these men must also have had the gruesome task of retrieving the mortal remains of the victims. As far as we children were concerned, the adults must have been so busy with their own grief that no-one explained anything to us about the disappearance of those who had left this world before us and where they could possible have gone.

During the time it took digging the grave, my sister and I each day had to bring my father his lunch. The only thing I remember very keenly about those days is that they were bright and sunny with clear blue skies and the birds singing their little hearts out. Nature’s brilliance and beauty somehow made the whole scene even more painful and sad. Even the most devout Christians must stand before events like this one and eventually begin to ask themselves: ‘If there is a God in Heaven, why does He allow most of our children’s playmates and their mothers to go to such an early grave and in such a cruel and meaningless way? If He really were a fair and loving God, as promised by the Scriptures, where is His justice and His love?’

The experience was made even more painful and harder to bear by the fact that no-one – least of all we children – could begin to grasp the reasons behind the things that were happening all around us, even in our small town and street at the backend of nowhere. Events of this nature are too monstrous for the comprehension of human adult, never mind their children. That must have been the reason why no-one ever attempted to explain to us what was happening around us and why our world was falling to pieces. How can you put into words that which is unfathomable and you do not understand yourself? How do you explain to your offspring the lunacy of all warmongering, when ordinary folks – like you and me – throughout our world just want to get on with living in peace and providing their children with a better future in a world that is free from strife? 

There must be many like me, who to this day are struggling to come to terms with the memories of the events of those days and similar ones, in order to heal the old wounds and let go of the impressions they left behind. Yet, I imagine that when human beings get caught up in this kind of traumatic experiences, be it as children or adults, when they have run their course and are over, their individual souls are long past the threshold of understanding. In truth, all wars are the result of the common Karma of all who get involved in them. Suffering together is their predestined fate for their present lifetime, so that the events and the pain and deprivations that had to be endured can teach them and our world some vital lessons. 

As I know by now, it has been for good and wise reasons that humankind for such a long time was not allowed to know that even the wars of our world have always served a higher teaching purpose. In accordance with God’s great plan of life, we and our world were only meant to find out that this is the case when the time for doing so was right. The only comfort we had in the days before this was that all things and happenings in our world are of a constantly changing and passing nature. Throughout the ages, God had represented for our race the only constant that forever had been and would be. 

After more than seventy years when these events took place, I am grateful for the knowledge know that God’s laws are utterly fair and just and that no-one has to suffer unnecessarily. It comforts me to know that the victims of tragedies like this one, the same as all others, are taken by the Angels of Death to the world of spirit or light, our true home. There they are tenderly cared for by the ministering Healing Angels. 

* * *

Losing And Finding Faith (2)

Losing Faith – Not A Disaster

Do not lose faith in humankind. 
Our race is like an ocean.
And a few drops of it being dirty
Does not mean the whole ocean is like this.
It’s just that the drops are waiting 
To be cleansed and purified by the ocean.

Mahatma Gandhi 
Edited by Aquarius

I believe that losing one’s faith is by no means the disaster it may at first appear to be. In truth, it is a good thing and spiritually quite desirable, because it is a signal from our inner and Highest Self that our old belief was a superficial one and therefore not really a faith at all. I have reason to believe that something of this nature happened to me in one of my previous lifetimes. That’s why I can tell you from firsthand experience that if you wind up in this predicament, try not to be too sad or upset about it. Instead, take heart, look beyond the end of your nose to the vast horizons of Eternity and become aware that losing ones faith can be – and indeed is meant to be – the first step towards finding some true and lasting inner beliefs. This is going to be the kind that can no longer be shaken by anything or anyone and that no-one will ever be able to take from you. 

The way I understand the matter is that there are two types of faith. The first one is a remnant from the outgoing Piscean Age, which was the age of blind faith and of illusions. The suffering, disappointments and disenchantment with the established order of the previous age are now leading us and our world into the light of the Age of Aquarius. This is an age during which Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly into each one of us directly, through our inner connection with the Source of our being. This knowledge is now waiting to pour into every heart and soul that is open to receive it and that is the second type of faith. Because we understand it from the very depth of our being, rather than from our head alone, this is a faith that gradually grows inside us. 

This kind of faith has nothing to do with blindness. It is a deep inner trust that is solidly and securely founded in knowledge and constantly reassures us from deep within the very core of our being that we and our world will always be safe in the hands of God, no matter what happens. Even when things seem to go wrong on the surface, our innermost feelings will always help us to understand and accept that whatever occurs is right. This is not as difficult as it may sound, because we then appreciate that things always come to us so we should learn something.

That is how the long awaited and promised spiritual rebirth of humankind has been taking place for quite some time, which possibly is the very reason why this work came into being, so that it could find its way to you. Because of the freedom to make our own choices, it is up to you whether you make use of anything you may find here. The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more strongly its energies are going to be felt by everybody; they already are – just look around and see what a difficult time most people are presently having. The Cosmic energies affect all life and everybody is involved in this spiritual rebirth and each has to do their share of bringing in the New Age. 

Many are searching for new ways and there is a slowly increasing sense of urgency in the air about matters of faith and a yearning for peace. Yet, peace and healing cannot come to us and our world merely through knowledge. For as long as we fail to act upon information of any kind it remains dead. This also goes for spiritual knowledge. It too can only come alive when we start to behave in keeping with our findings. If we want peace in our world, each has to start with themselves by paying attention to their inner attitudes and their own lives. It is essential that we first sweep in front of our own inner doors, put our house in order and make genuine efforts at living in ever more peaceful ways. 

For anyone who wishes to join one of the belief systems of our world, but does not know which one, I suggest the following: Go for the one you feel naturally drawn to and look into it. If it feels good and the small still voice of your inner guidance, the living God within, says: ‘This is right!’, you have found something that fulfils your present needs. Whenever something feels right, then that’s what it is. Wise ones are prepared for the fact that eventually their time for moving on and experiencing something else may come. They rest safely in the knowledge that as long as they are paying attention to their inner guidance, they cannot go wrong.

Peace Prayer
From the Jewish Tradition

Let there be love and understanding among us.
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us to walk with good companions,
To live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts waiting to do Thy will.

Amen
* * *

Losing And Finding Faith (3)

Finding Renewed Faith

In times of increased suffering caused by the destruction of wars, human beings are bound to ask themselves: ‘What kind of a God is the one we believe in, to allow what is happening in our world? If God cannot protect us against genocide and holocausts, and all the other bestialities human beings have always inflicted upon each other and to this day are continuing to do. What kind of monster is this God to inflict so much suffering on us and our world? I’ve had enough and would rather be an atheist than to continue following this one. As a matter of fact, can there really be a God and Creator of all this? 

My parents may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming us and our world? It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature. 

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new knowledge we are finding. 

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a God, but that this means something quite different from what people used to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and benevolent force and nothing else. 

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels, created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have done to her and her kingdoms over the ages. 

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this one to be attended to. 

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on and on, until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of their race, colour and beliefs. 

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity, light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones. 

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow. 

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of faith is born in human hearts and souls that is based on a deep inner knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do, as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue!


* * *

Losing And Finding Faith (4)

Christ The Redeemer

Just when I had finished editing and partly rewriting the sequence from ‘Losing Faith’ to ‘Finding Renewed Faith’, an e-mail from one of my friends landed in my inbox with a link for a very special video. It shows two men carrying out some breathtaking repair work on the statue of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It towers at the peak of the seven-hundred metres high Corcovado mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park at an imposing height of thirty metres on a pedestal that adds another eight metres to the total height. 

The statue was erected in honour of Jesus Christ and overlooks the city of Rio de Janeiro. Originally erected as a symbol of Brazilian Christianity, it has become an icon for the city and the whole of Brazil. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone and its construction was completed in 1931, two years before Hitler and the Nazis came to power in Germany on 30 January 1933. Please click the link below to participate in the repair work:

Longingly the Christ statue, with its mighty arms that have a span of twenty-eight metres, reaches out to embrace our whole world. In Earth terms 1931 was still a long time to go before we would be allowed to find out about God’s true nature and our own. But now the spirit of the Universal Christ calls out to us with ever increasing force: ‘Listen to Me, My people. Give ear to Me, My nation. By that I mean the whole of humankind. Take a good look at this statue. It is as much in need of repairing and overhauling as your understanding of the role of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of you and your world.

‘The time has come for taking Jesus off his cross and pedestal. You need to put him into the place where he truly belongs – the realm of myths and legends. Ever more of you are by now ready to stop perceiving Jesus as some kind of an idol or an icon, because you recognise that all along the story of the Master’s life has been a symbol of your own God part or Christ nature. The figure of an almost naked corps of a man that is nailed to a cross represents humankind’s earthly self. 

‘Emaciated from the stresses and strains of his tests and trials of Earth life, stripped of everything he once held dear in earthly life, especially the characteristics of his lower animalistic nature, the man has left his physical body behind to be consciously reunited with its Highest or God Self. His loincloth is an indication that gender becomes irrelevant when you too enter into the state the man is now in, as on the inner level – to which he has withdrawn – each one of you is no longer merely a man or a woman, you are androgynous, like Me. You then stand before your naked self, stripped of all pretences and false beliefs, ready to see yourself for who and what you really are and always have been. The final part of the story the man on the cross can tell is about the journey each one of you undertakes every time you leave your physical existence and body behind. 

‘All of these things are as true for the more advanced souls in your midst as they are for those who to this day continue to look up to Jesus, hoping and praying that one day he will appear as their saviour and redeemer. Awakened souls can see that these people are praying in vain, because they know that the only God who will ever be capable of saving and redeeming anyone is My spirit, when in the fullness of time it comes alive and is born in ever more human hearts. 

‘Each one of you without exception, My beloved children, does contain My spirit at least in seed form. It can only come alive when someone’s energies have become sufficiently evolved. This is how in the end even the last and slowest soul will awaken to the fact that the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem them is when they themselves develop My characteristics. They too need to learn how to handle all their affairs, personal ones as well as those of their world, in keeping with their true nature. This is how each one of you has to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, so that peace can come to your world quite naturally. 

‘I, the Universal Christ, am the true Christ. I am the great white light at the top of the spiritual mountain and all the belief systems your world has ever known, including the ones that are still with you, have been and will continue to be no more than pathways. Each one was originally meant to lead you, the aspirant, back into your true nature and the conscious awareness of your oneness with your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Christ or God part of everybody’s own nature is a vital part of Me, their only born Son, the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above you. 

‘I am of My Father/Mother in equal proportion. The will and power of the Father are in Me as much as the wisdom and love of the Mother, and the same is true for all of you. I, the Christ Spirit and living God within you, am the glorious hero and all-conquering spirit who has been waiting for aeons to teach each one of you, My lower earthly counterparts, to rise above all the ills that have ever troubled and beleaguered you and your whole world. I am the aspect of your nature that can save and redeem you and teach you how to uplift and transmute all darkness into light, sorrow into joy, tears into laughter, fears and anxieties into total faith and trust in God and the ultimate goodness of the life S/He has created for us. These things play a vital part in the healing of everybody’s pain and suffering as well as that of your world.

‘The more you mature into spiritual adulthood, the easier you will grasp that everything that ever happened to you, individually and collectively, has been your own creation. Forgiving yourself and your perpetrators is made easier when you understand that all of it was necessary because the events were lessons that would eventually help you to grow and evolve into the one you have now become. Do not condemn or blame yourself for anything and treat your own suffering – the same as everybody else’s – with the compassion and love anyone deserves who is grappling with coming to terms with the spiritual purpose and meaning of Earth life. 

‘Any of the unpleasant and traumatic events in your lives can only happen because of the seeds you once sowed and the repercussions of what you yourself at one time or another did to those you came in contact with, either earlier in your present lifetime or in others way back in the past. No matter what anyone sends out into the world, the Universal law, My law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. And that is why any kind of suffering, without exception, can only come about because it serves as a teaching aid that shows those at the receiving end what it feels like to be the victim of the expressions of someone’s lower nature. 

‘By forgiving yourself and anyone who hurt and wounded you, you set yourself and the other one free. Forgiveness alone can cut the emotional/spiritual bonds that once existed between two people. It shows those in charge of you on the highest level of life that you have understood your lesson, and that nothing of this nature will ever be required by you again. When you have understood and accepted the necessity for the difficult and traumatic things that to this day take place on the Earth plane, you have saved yourself from the necessity of further lessons of this nature. 

‘From there go forth with simple human kindness, love and compassion in your heart and redeem yourself by sharing your learning with all those who are in need of it. Living as a good example, show them new ways of loving and forgiving that they may wish to follow, so that they too can bring about their own saving and redemption and find healing and peace. And always bear in mind that in My eyes there is no such thing as failure. What your outer world likes to call a failure to Me is nothing but an opportunity for you, My beloved child, that takes you a step forward on the road to success and your reunion with Me.

‘In both genders alike all aspects of your nature, the higher and lower as well as the inner woman in men and the inner man in women, need to be united and fully integrated. When they are working in peace and harmony together for the highest good of all, the same as they are in Me, lasting peace will come to your world. In this manner all power-seeking and warmongering will quite naturally come to its end, the way it has been written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan since the beginning of life on the Earth.

‘I bless you all, My beloved children.’ 

And then released on Tuesday, 6th November 2014, the day of the full Moon in Scorpio, the sign of birth and death, rebirth, renewal and regeneration. The time around the full Moon is always one for finding enlightenment that may come to us in a flash of inspiration that provides us with a deeper understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a very long time. 

The Scorpio full Moon takes place in Taurus, the Earth sign ruled by Venus. The sixth day of each month is ruled by Venus, the planet of harmony and peace that encourages us to look for compromises whenever we are in danger of getting stuck in any kind of situation. Tuesday is ruled by Jupiter, the planet responsible for the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties.

Could there ever have been a more auspicious day for bringing the wisdom of the Highest down to the Earth by presenting it to a wider audience through my worldwide circle of spiritual friends and family?

With love and light,
Aquarius
6.11.2014

* * *

Losing And Finding Faith (5)

Lost And Found

Life itself has always been my teacher and the insights into any of the topics covered in my writings, which I have been sharing with you on an ongoing basis for a long time, never came to me as a result of book reading. They are intuitive knowledge that constantly grows from the experiences of my own life. My personal journey of a thousand miles, of healing and finding out who and what I really am, has been an exceedingly long and painful one. Having reached a ripe old age at the time of updating this chapter in December 2014, it does not feel as if my voyage of discovery were drawing to its close. And I am glad to say that I feel younger at heart now than ever before, probably because I am more in touch with my immortal and ageless spirit and soul.

In the course of many years, I have worked my way through mountains of emotional/spiritual debris that must have accumulated in my soul memories. During each lifetime they are stored in the very cells of our physical bodies, because our water body, the soul, is part of our outer shell, the physical body. That must be the reason why I frequently get a feeling that my soul is shedding layer upon layer of traumatic memories that reach ever deeper into past lifetimes. This process can be likened to the peeling of an onion and represents the emptying out that has been known to the mystics of all ages. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is well and truly with us, for all God’s children of the Earth this procedure is an essential part of the ever more rapidly progressing individual and collective rebirth of our race onto a higher level of consciousness and being. It is a mystical experience which each one of us in one of their lifetimes finally has to wade through. Pisces is a Water sign and its age served the development of our individual souls and that of our world. Aquarius is an Air sign and its age will see the development of human mental faculties to their highest potential. Eventually, this will enable all human souls to take us and our world forwards unto ever higher levels of understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

My emptying out started many years ago and especially in the beginning was a very frightening experience indeed, as I had no idea of what was happening to me – neither had anyone else. Blessed with the gift of hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was because in previous lifetimes I closed off spiritually so much that in this one no-one ever even introduced me to praying. My birthchart confirms this. However, it is never too late for a new beginning and that’s what happened to me. One fine day, or rather night, the Lord’s Prayer came to the rescue. As it is such an important part of Western life, even I knew it by heart and that in English and German. As I have always been fond of poetry, I loved the prayer for the sheer beauty of its words. 

And then one dark night, I was feeling too frightened and lonely to get to sleep. My most damaging shadows of the past must have been those of my traumatic early childhood describe at the beginning of this part of my jottings. Unable to shake them off and therefore too scared of the present and future, I could find no peace. Tossing and turning was the way I spent most nights in those days and had done as far back as I could remember. But in the end these hours of darkness turned into different ones, because suddenly the thought entered my mind: ‘Why don’t I pray?’ Never having done so before in this lifetime, I slowly started to say the Lord’s Prayer in my mind, first in one language, then in the other. 

Over and over again I did this and after a while, I could feel myself calming down and eventually I drifted off to sleep. Having at least one evening prayer to say was a wonderful discovery, although even that did not always have the desired effect. Yet, it was a start. My Father/Mother did hear my prayers and recognised them as a cry for help. After a while, my Guardian Angel led me to people and things that could help me forwards – one small step at a time.

Looking back from where I am now, it is not hard to see that my prayers succeeded in awakening my Christ Self from its slumbers. It began to stir and tried very hard to get in touch with me, its earthly counterpart who, maybe in the course of many lifetimes, had become almost completely closed off from it. My whole life has been a quest for finding my very own Christ child in the manger that is my own heart. My personal road to Bethlehem, which all of us have to walk in the end, has been a hard and painful one. At the same time it is also joyous and enjoyable because it has been and still is immensely enriching and worthwhile, for I now know exactly where I have come from and where I am going to. 

Having been lost once in the loneliness of Earth life, this time round I will do my very best to stay on the spiritual pathway, no matter how difficult and thorny, painful and frightening it may turn out to be at times, and how many more rocks and boulders I have to climb over on the road, I shall rest safely in the knowledge that truly, truly I am going home.

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle

Miracles And Wonders (50)

Thoughts For Today 1st October  2022

Know That You Are  Special*_

Once more we would like to draw your attention that every human being, without exception, from the first moment of its existence has been a young God in the making. This is because every one of you started their being as a spark of the Universal Christ’s light. This light consists in equal parts of the masculine as well as the feminine energies of your God and Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. That’s why every human being is whole and holy and, in truth never needs anyone to make them that way. You already are and always have been.

With every lifetime one of you spends in the earthly school of life, taking part in its lessons one after the other, as determined by the zodiac, your own inner light increases in two ways. But as we have enlarged on this in previous messages, there is no need to go into further details here. Although human beings for a long time are unaware that the world around them reflects that which is within them, it is nonetheless so. And because every one of you is a ‘chip off the old block’, so to speak, whether someone is as yet aware of it or not, like your Creator everybody is whole and holy. You also consist of masculine as well as feminine energies in equal proportions. As soon as one of you has become sufficiently evolved, that person is capable of supporting and helping those around them whenever the need for it arises.

Let’s return for a moment to what happened approx. six thousand years. That was the period during which the patriarchy with its false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices was the supreme ruler of your world’s material plane. Just about everybody who at present it taking part in its lessons suffers from a blockage that consists of all manner of fears, especially the fear of life in general and of death. These fears are stored in the soul memories. How much they accumulated depends on how many lifetimes one of you spent during the patriarchal period.

And that’s what for some time by now has been creating most problems in your world. The pain so many of you are experiencing in their hips, knees and/or backs is no more than their own spirit/souls rattling on the bars of their prison of fears, behind which the God part of everybody’s being for such a long time had to be kept prisoner. Layer upon layer of fears were thus piled into the subconscious part of people’s being, in the course of previous ages. But the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper humankind moves into this age’s energies, the more urgently this issue is knocking at the door of humankind’s consciousness.

We are glad to notice how many of you by now can grasp that familiarising every human being with their fears has been an essential teaching instruments that’s no longer required. Getting to know any of the fears that may arise in you was necessary for teaching human beings, each in their own way, to discern right from wrong, and what is true from what is false. Every bit of it is an essential aspect of our lesson about the value of truth. So that you would be able to recognise the truth, it was necessary to withhold it for a certain predestined length of time.

We are delighted to see how many of you are already aware that the Aquarian age is the age of truth, and that therefore the time has come for solving all your problems, including this one. The only thing you are going to need is a better understanding of who and what every one of you truly is. From the word ‘go’, it has been every human being’s birthright to eventually find out what its true nature is.

And this is why we have come once again to tell you that every one of you is a young God in the making, no more and no less. For those who wish to develop this aspect of their nature cannot do this on their own. They need to turn to us and ask for our assistance. Whenever one of you asks for it, we are happy to provide it. Without asking, however, no help can come from us to anyone on the earthly plane. It has been bothering us for a long time that so many in your world are struggling with painful parts of their physical body, so that in the end there seems to be nothing for it but replacing them with artificial ones. Alas, for the consciously aware in your midst this is by no means the right solution.

The pain in your hips is by no means something for fighting with. It is better by far to lovingly embrace and work with that which for a long time had to remain hidden deep within you: the God part of your being. As many of you are aware these days, for wise higher reasons it was necessary to place a blockage of fears over everybody’s direct inner connection with their Creator. You were not to know too early that every human being, without exception, is your oneness with God. The right hand side of every human being’s physical body connects them with the masculine aspect of God and the left hand side with its counterpart, the Goddess.

Alas, the blockage consists of many layers of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of your world’s old religions. Layer upon layer of them were piled into everybody’s soul memories. They are stored in the subconscious part of their being. From there they possess the power of influencing everything that your earthly self thinks and does, in either positive or negative ways. This was essential equipment for teaching humankind the value of truth.

Now that the age of truth has been with your world for quite a while, once more we have come to confirm that every human being, without exception, who has taken part in every one of the earthly school of life’s lessons, will have evolved into a Christed one. Nobody can do this for you. Your behaviour in thoughts, words and actions reveals to your spirit friends and helpers, who are invisible to earthly eyes, when this institute’s curriculum is no longer required.

Being familiar with the energies of the ages, through which every human being once had to work their way, will help you to understand why issues of this nature had to remain hidden until your world had reached the energies of the Aquarian age, the age of truth. And that’s why steadily increasing numbers of you are discovering these truths and make a special effort to behave as befits young Gods, no longer in the making but really existing. They are the ones who, with every day that passes by, are bringing the new golden age nearer to humankind and your world.

The situation is similar to a swan who is sitting on its nest to hatch the eggs it has laid with the warmth of its own nature. Hans Christian Anderson once wrote a tale about an ugly duckling who was born into a community of ordinary farmyard animals. Although the pain in your hips at first is but an ugly duckling that has to endured and worked with. But as soon as you start treating the pain/duckling in the manner suggested by us, so that you are guided and supported by your friends and helpers in our realm, we promise it will not take long until the God part of your being comes to the fore. Your behaviour then shows that from an ordinary human being you will have evolved into the beautifully gracious creatures of a white swan.

Once the God part of your nature has freed itself, from then onwards you can freely make use of it. Guided and protected by us, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, and many other spirit friends and helpers, you are no longer merely a young God in the making. You really have evolved into a God in your own right. That means you have entered the most essential part of the apprenticeship that’s ‘written in the Stars’ for every human being. Yes, even those who at present are still occupied with taking part in the earliest lessons of their own evolutionary pathway  within the spiral for the whole of humankind.

We guarantee you that, when treated the way we suggest, any painful parts of your physical body will be healing in quite a natural manner. This will make any kind of artificial replacement unnecessary.

* * *

_*From ‘Wisdom Grown On The Tree Of Life

You Are Special (1)*_

Are you aware that every human being, each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like us and who is irreplaceable.

Our eyes and hair, hands and handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic endeavours. Nobody perceives things quite the way we do and no-one can feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else.

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children of the Earth, with a different set of talents.

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible.

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere.

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our feelings and our natural inclinations.

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they receive through the world of their innermost feelings.

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation. Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers, guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine.

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely unselfish, because although we are presently working for future generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic. It is strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life.

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones. Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but all future ones.

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing. On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’ In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human being.

_** * *

You Are Special (2)

Give Of Your Best*_

My inner guidance says: ‘Life on the earthly plane is a place of learning. It’s a school in which everybody simultaneously plays the role of teacher and pupil. Everybody taking part in it is equally loved and all have been equally gifted by the Great Father/Mother of all life. They are humankind’s true parents and preferences of any kind are unknown to them. Every one of you has come through earthly parents, but you are not of them. You live in physical bodies and that’s your vehicle for getting around on the material plan, which is meant to last for one lifetime only. It’s the outer shell in which every human spirit/soul is temporarily clothed. Like all earthly things, physical bodies get worn out and then have to be recycled.

‘Your physical body’s genes have been inherited from the ancestral life through which your earthly parents entered their present lifetime, because all were taking part in the same lessons which they needed for a specific part of their earthly education. Your inner being, however, is something quite different. It’s uniquely everybody’s own because it was created by them alone and that could have taken many earthly lifetimes. Everything you ever learn is eternally yours. No-one ever can or will even attempt to take it away from you. The memories of everything that ever happened to you are stored in the subconscious part of your own being. This includes the weaknesses as much as the strength you’ve developed thus far. To enable you to continue working on and with these character traces, your soul memories accompany you into every new earthly lifetime. From the moment you take your first breath, they are influencing you in either positive or negative ways.

‘For some time by now, the greatest transformation that your world has ever experienced has been and still is taking place. Your planet is changing from an over-materialistically and especially money-spinning orientated place into an ever more spiritual one. Every one of you has a special and unique role to play in this transformation. What God and the Angels expect from you is basically very straightforward and simple. The only thing they are asking is that each one should share whatever is already at their disposal from their special gift. For as long as you give of your best and wish to serve the good of the whole, instead of pursuing selfish aims, they will do the rest.

‘Each one of you was gifted in some specific way, because that enables you to play your very own unique role in your world’s present transformation. It does not matter that to this day, many of you have not yet discovered their gifts. Although they are still slumbering in the subconscious part of your being, all you have to do is go in search of them and start developing the. Ask God and the Angels to help you find them. There are also many in your midst who have already spent many earthly lifetimes of unfolding their gifts. Giving of them freely and unselfishly for the highest good and greatest joy of the whole of humankind and your world, that’s the only way they can come to full flowering.

‘Every one of you was brought into being and released into experiencing earthly life at a different time. Regardless of this, since then all of you have been occupied with attending to the initial part of your apprenticeship as a young God in the making. This is how it’s come about that the spiritually older and more mature members of the great family of humankind were able to assist their younger and less experienced siblings to cope with their earthly existence. And that’s not different to what happens in any good earthly family. It was the love and wisdom of your Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, that designed both parts of humankind’s existence in this manner. It goes without saying that the spiritually more advanced children of the Earth should help their younger and less experienced siblings to grow in wisdom and understanding. That’s how all of you have always been moving forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of life, steadily and one step after another, each on their own spiral and simultaneously on the one for the whole of humankind and your world. This will forever continue.

‘Something like a veil separates your world from its inner spiritual background and us, your spirit friends and helpers. Not just one Guardian Angel but a whole group of us have always accompanied each one of you, from the moment of your first appearance on the earthly plane. Although these helpers are invisible to earthly eyes, rest assured that they have always been with you and that they will never leave you. At all times they are occupied with guiding and protecting every earthly self against damaging or destroying the essence of their being and that’s the Divine spark within every human spirit/soul. These friends never interfere with anyone’s earthly existence and the development of their unique earthly personality. Only when something is in danger of getting out of hand are we allowed to step in and say: ‘So far and no further!’ That’s our reaction to your world’s present state, in which every one of you has their own unique role to play. And just in case you have not yet have discovered what your gifts are, turn to your very own inner guidance, the wise one or living God within every human being, and ask to be shown intuitively.

Aquarius is the voice of God, whatever that may mean to you at present. ‘You Are Special’ is one of the oldest and best loved parts of the Aquarian writings. For many years by now, the voice of the Great Father/Mother of all life has been communicating with you through these writings. ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there. I always listen but only respond when someone asks for it. You always have been and forever will be as much part of Me, as I am part of you. Never doubt that I am always with every one of you, that you have always been safe and forever will be, and that all is well with you and your world and that its reins are resting safely in My loving hands.

Updated June 2021

_** * *

Conquer Fear Through Understanding (1)*_

The other day, my dear friend and spiritual sister Susan and I were chatting about how fearful both of us have always been. Because of that someone had once presented her with a book about how to overcome fears, which to this day she finds helpful. Susan and I have known each other for over thirty years. Since our first meeting, we have been the best of friends. Our pathway through life had lots in common and one of the main things that’s always troubled us was being afraid of just about everything.

One of the Brother Grimm’s fairytales is a story about a man who ventures forth into life and because he is not afraid of anything. That’s why he wishes to learn what being afraid is like through his own experiences. Alas, the opposite had always been true for Susan as well as for me. And from where we are by now, I will soon be eighty-five and Susan is ten years my junior, it looks like both of us came into this lifetime to overcome and leave behind our fears, if possible every last one of them. But how? Both of us have already been working on it, alas not yet quite successfully.

That’s why Susan very kindly offered to send me a copy of the book ‘Fear’, which I gratefully accepted. The book was written by the well known Vietnamese Thiền Buddhist monk, Thich Nhat Hanh, who was a peace activist, prolific author, poet and teacher. He is recognised as the main inspiration for engaged Buddhism and also known as the ‘father of mindfulness’. As a major influence on Western practices of Buddhism, the last time he  honoured our world with his presence was from October 11, 1926 – January 22, 2022. Born in Vietnam and having been exiled from there, for many years he lived and worked in France.

As soon as my book arrived, filled with good intentions, I started to work my way through it, hoping to do so chapter by chapter. Alas, when I reached the third one Thich spoke about humankind’s ancestors. He believed that our fears have been inherited from them. I could not have disagreed more. And that’s because my inner guidance, the living God and wise one within me, many years ago told me intuitively – the way all my writings have come into being – that every human being, without exception, in truth is their own ancestor as well as descendant. This is because every one of us has been taking part in life on the earthly plane a great many times. But, for a wise higher reason, during the early stages of our development none of us is consciously aware of ever having taken part in life in the material world before.

If we consciously knew about everything that took place during all our previous earthly sojourns, of which there have been many, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves each time our next earthly lifetime comes round. In many of them it was part of our compulsory education to take part in exploring, and through this getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of humankind’s earthly nature. What we also do not know for a long time is every human being, without exception, is a young God in the making. That’s why the pathway of evolving into this elevated status, requires an extremely thorough a grounding that familiarises every one of us with the nature of suffering.

This is why first we are on the giving end of some extremely unpleasant experiences that create suffering for anyone who comes within our reach. Without thought, we carelessly hand it out as much as possible to those around us and our world. It takes a long time until we realise that there is such a thing as the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. Because of this law, in due course everything that we at any given moment create with every one of our thoughts, words and actions, unfailingly finds its way back to us. Love is the main law for the whole of Creation, therefore also our world. That’s why, many lifetimes later, when we have matured sufficiently to cope with whatever the Divine laws are returning to us, what we once dished out to those around us and that with increased strength. We then find ourselves on the receiving end of similar experiences.

The trouble is that the memories of everything that took place, in every one of our previous lifetimes, for a long time have been safely tucked away in the subconscious part of our being, so they don’t get too much in the way of our continued learning. That’s why, layer upon layer, every one of our fears have been stored that way. The intention all along has been that, as soon as we have spiritually matured sufficiently, they should be worked with, overcome and released once and for all, never to return. For every human being this is of the greatest importance, because for as long as our soul memories remain on the subconscious level of our being, they possess the power of influencing the thinking and behaviour patterns of our lower earthly self in either positive or negative ways. This includes how we perceive the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and what kind of a role we are playing within it.

Undoubtedly, that’s what has been bothering Susan and me for such a long time. The same is likely to be true for the majority of people who at present are taking part in life on the material plane. How many do you think are as still unaware that every human being, without exception, in truth is a young God in the making and that a high and holy destiny is in store for every one of us, the whole of humankind as well as our world?

It’s quite a different matter for the spirit/souls who, at any given time, are dwelling in the spirit realm. The awareness that this is humankind’s true eternal home, puts them into a much better position than anyone on the earthly plane. The spirit realm’s clear vision equips them with the knowledge that everything that ever happened in the material world, and continues to do so to this day, always has been and still is for a wise higher purpose. Their vision enables them to recognise that whoever, at any given time, is taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons is a teacher as well as a student.

This is why, as soon as we have rested and recuperated from the stresses and strains of our most recent lifetime, we do not hesitate to apply for attending our next earthly lesson. We are aware that without applying for one lifetime after another, with sufficient breaks of restfulness between them, we would never be able to reach the end of our curriculum in the earthly school of life. The natural end of this education can only come about when someone’s higher or God or Christ Self, at long last is in charge of every aspect of their lower earthly counterpart, and therefore is firmly in control of its behaviour, at all times.

And that shows the wise ones in charge of humankind and its education that another one of us really has evolved into a Christed one, in their own right. It is something every human being can only do for themselves. Nobody in the whole of Creation can do the hard work this requires for anyone else.

_** * *

Conquer Fear Through Understanding (2)*_

Now it’s time for handing the microphone, so to speak, to the Angels and Master of the Christ Circle: ‘As many of you by now are aware, the final and most daunting obstacle of humankind’s evolutionary journey is overcoming your fears and leaving them behind, once and for all. This is what’s required from every one of you. Quite a while ago, in earthly terms, the beloved Thich Nhat Hanh joined our realm. Through him we once presented your world with the gift of mindfulness.

Today we have asked him to share with you what he experienced when, through the transfiguration process, he left the physical body of his most recent earthly lifetime behind. We believe that, with the help of the Aquarian writings, the former Zen Master will be able to assist ever more of you to conquer their fears, better than this was ever possible for him when he still tried to help his siblings in the great family of humankind to overcome their fears, when he still shared the material world with them.

In case you are wondering what Thich Nhat Hanh’s name means, the word thich is a title for monks and nuns in Vietnam, where he was born. They adopt this word as their new family name. Nhat means ‘of the best quality’ and hanh means ‘good’. For simplicity’s sake we asked him whether he would mind being addressed as simply Nhat. Having been equipped with a good sense of humour, which helped him to cope with some of the most difficult life situations, he was delighted to accept this name together with our offer of communicating with you here.

Nhat takes over: ‘Greetings, dear Friends on the earthly plane. I am delighted to tell you that I am by no means dead., but alive and well in the spirit realm and enjoying the greater freedom of no longer needing a physical body for getting around and look after. Having arrived in the spirit realm quite a while ago, I have rested so much that I am more than ready to support anyone in your world who wishes to conquer their fears    and leave them behind, once and for all. This is much easier from where I am now.


‘First I would like to tell you what happened when I had spent ninety-five years on the material plane. With every passing day I was feeling more tired. Frequently I caught myself thinking, I have been here long enough and done lots of work to increase the wellbeing of humankind. Isn’t it time that I close my eyes forever? And so one fine day, I closed my eyes and went into a meditative state. It did not take long until a being of light entered my field of vision. It must be an Angel, I thought to myself. Radiating nothing but love, the being said: ‘I am one of the Angels of transfiguration. I have been sent to assist your spirit/soul with leaving your physical body behind. You are not going to die because there is no such thing as death.

‘If you hold onto my hand, I want to take the part of your spirit/soul that’s been with your physical body for long enough by now, back home to the one that’s true and eternal for every human being, naturally this includes you. Are you ready? Then I shall take you to where your spirit/soul’s main part has always been waiting for its smaller part to return, whenever it went forth to experience another lifetime on the earthly plane. I see you nodding, so breathe deeply whilst holding onto my hand.

‘See! There was nothing to it. That’s the physical body that served you so well. Don’t forget to thank you for it, even though now it’s just an empty shell, like the cocoon from which a beautiful butterfly has slipped. You have done well, been a messenger of peace. You were born October 11, 1926 and continued until January 22, 2022. Born when the Sun in the sky above your world was moving through Libra, the second sign that’s ruled by the planet Venus. Libra is the sign into which the peacemakers of the material plane are born. Being one of them, that’s been the predestined pathway of your most recent lifetime. You have walked this road steadfastly, never shying away from at least trying to bring peace to a world that to this day is greatly interested in warmongering.’

Back to Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle: ‘In his book ‘Fear’ Nhat told you that at the time of writing it, he still believed that all humankind’s fears have been inherited from their ancestors. As you will soon find out, in a way this assumption was correct. Yet, with the clear vision of our realm’s perspective, Nhat realises that humankind’s fears, especially the most frightening ones of death and the future in general, originate from quite a different place. They rise to the surface of every human being’s earthly awareness from deep within their very own subconscious mind. That’s were the memories of whatever happened to any of you in previous lifetimes are stored.

‘Being able to see for himself that this is so, Nhat hopes that the knowledge he has gained will enable him, with the passing of time, to reach ever more of those who still are taking part in life on the material plane. His ultimate dream is helping everybody there to understand that there truly is nothing to be afraid of anywhere. This is because spirit guides and helpers are constantly with every human being, wherever they may at any given moment be. Although these helpers are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes, they can assist by showing the way – rather than doing the work for anyone on the earthly plane – whenever someone requires it.

‘Therefore, if you want your spirit friends’ help, you have to ask for it. Without asking, they are not allowed to do so. This is particularly helpful when your present lifetime is reaching its end. To help you overcome being afraid of what lies ahead, Nhat wants to share with as many as possible the first hand knowledge he has gained through this lifetime’s departure from your world that, in our realm, there truly is nothing to be afraid of and a great deal to look forward to. You will be able to see this for yourself when next time you have returned to your true eternal home. We assure you there is nowhere else for anyone to go. And when you have arrived here, we guarantee that you are going to enjoy no longer needing a physical body for getting around and the greater freedom this gives you straight away.

‘Can you imagine the joy and wonder you will feel when, at long last, you are released into exploring and getting to know our world, the spirit realm more intimately? That’s what will also happen to you as soon as your energies are right for moving forwards and upwards on your very own evolutionary spiral and continue studying ever higher levels of your existence.

‘Something like a veil has been separating the outer material plane of your world from its inner spiritual counterpart. Everything that manifests itself in the outer part has its origin and was created on the inner plane, by us, the Angels and Master’s of the Christ Circle and those who serve us on the lower levels of life everywhere. Everything happens in keeping with the Divine evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, therefore also humankind and its world. We are in charge of the creation and development of all manifestations of life that exist anywhere.

Nhat takes over again: ‘In my books I talk about being and non-being. From where I am now, there is no doubt in my mind that these words should be used the other way round. Being is when, in the spirit realm transfiguration has returned our lower earthly self to its original state of being nothing but a spirit/soul, who is an integral part of the Highest Forces of life, whatever that means to you. That, to me, is God the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Being a spark of this Great Light, whether we are as yet aware of it or not, every human being wherever they presently may be is as immortal and eternal as they are. Nothing that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation, will ever be able to separate us from this, the Source of our being.

_** * *

Conquer Fear Through Understanding (3)*_

Nhat continues: ‘Since my return to the inner plane of life, I have learnt so much. For example, I found out that what in my most recent earthly lifetime I used to think of as ‘being’ is merely a temporary state of predestined length. This is because in the course of many lifetimes, every human being takes part in one lesson after another on the earthly plane. That existence is no more than school of life and a place of learning. Visiting it time and again, we steadily grow in wisdom and understanding. Each one of us a spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ, a spirit/soul the same as God.

‘With the passing of time, everybody’s own light increases in two ways. In the course of each lifetime that’s spent on the earthly plane, the Christ Star is drawing us towards itself. Through this our own light increases. Each through their own experiences is constantly learning something and that’s how we become ever more enlightened beings. Every one of us needs to find out for themselves that merely the outer material shell of our physical body dies, each time one of our earthly lifetimes has run its course. The inner spirit/soul is eternal and immortal, just like our Creator. Therefore, it can and will never die. And that’s why there never is any death, merely a transfiguration that changes the state of our being and leaves our spirit/soul untouched.

‘Living in a physical body which everybody needs for taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, that’s what non-being truly is, because the most essential aspect of every human being’s nature, not merely mine, is our eternal and immortal spirit/soul. Walking around as an earthly being, for as long as one is unaware of one’s higher God or Christ nature, that’s what non-being truly is. Non-being is not knowing that in truth every human being, independent of what evolutionary level one of us may have reached at any given moment, is a young God in the making, for whom a high and holy destiny is waiting.

‘Even though at the beginning of everybody’s evolutionary journey this exists merely as a potential, all of us have inherited, from our true Divine parents, the ability of creating and bringing into being whole new worlds and everything within them. As soon as they have served their usefulness, every one of us possesses the inner power of destroying and returning the atoms of their cells to their original state. However, this only comes about because this is what the Divine evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation decrees. Nothing anywhere in the whole of Creation happens against the will and wishes of God and is beyond the reach of these powers.

‘Best of all to my mind is that, everyone’s progress is constantly supervised and guided by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, who are served by zillions of spirit friends and helpers on all lower evolutionary levels. And as soon as one of us has evolved into a God or Christed one, in their own right, they are permanently released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm. This comes about when one of us has reached the end of their curriculum in the earthly school of life. That is a natural part of every human being’s development.

‘Wise ones always have been and forever will accompany us. This is because they are in charge of and responsible for every human being’s development. Accompanied and supervised by them, each one of us eventually starts exploring and getting to know, through actively taking part in the next higher level of our existence. As soon it has been dealt with sufficiently, we do the same with the level that follows. The plan for the development of every human being, as well as that for the whole of humankind, decrees that this continues until we have reached the top of our evolutionary spiral. Our energies then are right for joining the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, around the throne of God.

‘I am delighted to have discovered that, from where I am now, the intentions behind everything that ever happened on the outer material plane of life, your world, can easily be recognised. About the tales of the Buddha’s life as well as Jesus Christ, I can tell you reliably that they never were literally true. They always were nothing but legends. However, declaring them to be literally true once were an essential aspect of teaching humankind the value of truth. For its first instalment it was necessary to withhold the truth for a predestined length of time. The Buddha and Jesus Christ legends were necessary, so that during one lifetime after another, lower earthly selves believed them to be true and therefore acted upon them accordingly.  

‘This is what happened to me. Can you imagine how good it is to discover that I fell into this trap for the wise higher purpose of taking part in the lesson about the value of honesty and truth? As I know now, that’s why for approx. six thousand years of patriarchy our world’s old belief systems were purposely designed, by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, so that their tales created a natural barrier of fear. This was necessary to stop humankind from finding out too early that the true meaning of all our world’s religious tales has always been hiding behind their surface words.

‘That’s how the truth was ever more removed from our world. It was the first instalment of teaching humankind the value of truth. As ever more you know by now, the Aquarian age is the age of truth. During this age the truth of the Highest will be flowing with ever increasing strength into the hearts and minds of anyone whose frequencies are tuned into it. This is why ever more Divine truth has been reaching the earthly plane for quite some time by now.

‘The truth and nothing but the truth, for example through the Aquarian writings, appearing in your world is the second part of learning to appreciate the value of truth. Ever more of those on the earthly plane, for some time by now have been benefiting from it. And being allowed to communicate with you in this way that’s my reward for the work I did, for such a long time in the material world. I gave what was good and right when it appeared, in keeping with the Divine evolutionary plan for humankind and its world – at the time.’

_** * *

Conquer Fear Through Understanding (4)*_

The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle continue: ‘As many of you are aware, the one we introduced to you in this part of the Aquarian writings as Nhat did some wonderful work in the course of his most recent lifetime. We are deeply grateful for the way he worked on helping human beings conquer their fears. Overcoming them, especially the most deep seated and frightening ones, from many of the lifetimes they spent taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.

‘We are convinced that this will turn into a much more manageable task when you no longer think that your fears have been inherited from unknown ancestors but from yourself. Think of the one you were in previous lifetimes and who, after all, you still are and forever will be. This is because your indwelling spirit/soul has always remained the same, even though initially it was no more than a spark of the Universal Christ’s light.

‘In keeping with the Divine plan for everyone’s evolutionary development, that’s how one lifetime after another each sparks’ own light increases and that in two ways. During earthly lifetime  each spark absorbs more of the Christ light. Simultaneous with this, through its lessons every lower earthly self constantly gains in wisdom and understanding. That’s how its light in the form of enlightenment steadily increases, adding to that of the main spirit/soul who never leaves the spirit realm. This is how every human being, in the fullness of time and after countless lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons,   eventually develops into a Christed one. Each one of you can only do this in their own right and through your own efforts.

‘Having once more moved successfully through the transfiguration that takes place at the beginning and end of each earthly lifetime, for every human being, Nhat has first hand knowledge that when someone has returned to our realm, they are nothing but spirit/soul. In spite of being highly evolved, this applies to Nhat. Independent of which evolutionary level someone may have reached at any given moment, each spirit/soul consists of masculine as well as feminine energies.

‘That’s why in truth you never need anyone to make you whole. You already are. Every human being, without exception, is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light that consists of masculine as well as feminine energies. They are inseparable and can only function together, the same as in our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born, i.e. visible Son/Daughter of the Universal Christ. Nothing can separate any part of this Trinity from each other and nothing in the whole of Creation exists that can separate any human being from its Creator.

‘Hoping that you would recognise who is communicating with you here, Nhat’s spirit/soul slipped once more into the costume that he wore during his most recent earthly lifetime. This time round, he spent ninety-five years on the stage of that grand theatre of life. And to assist you some more with overcoming and releasing your fears, hopefully down to the very last one, we recommend the reading of the two chapters at the end of this one.

‘We would like you to know that every word of the Aquarian writings is a gift from us to humankind which was given intuitively to the writer’s mind. She knows that understanding is the key for unlocking the bolts of the doors behind which humankind’s fears for such a long time have been hiding. Understanding opens the door that leads to the ability of comprehending the higher purpose and meaning of your own existence as well as that of the whole of humankind. As soon as you understand what’s being said in any part of the Aquarian writings, we guarantee that you will know why anything ever had to happen on the earthly plane and why, to this day, this has to continue. But only for a predestined length of time that’s only known to us.

‘We assure you that there will be no third World War because that simply is not part of what God’s evolutionary plan for humankind and your world ever had in mind. And please remember that, whenever we are speaking of God, this does not mean Jesus. As explained sufficiently in previous chapters, the God-man never existed on the earthly plane. He always has been and forever will be but a symbolism for every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. This aspect is destined to more and more take over the characteristics of your lower nature, at the end of your earthly education.

‘Ever more of you are ready to find out that, what for some time by now has been happening in your world, is nothing but a clearing-out process. As many know by now, wise ones always have been and forever will be in charge of humankind’s development. They operate from your world’s spiritual background and are constantly observing it. They want you to know that the present events serve the purpose of separating the wheat from the chaff in humankind. Sufficiently evolved spirit/souls are the wheat. The chaff are spiritually young and inexperienced people who enjoy nothing more than troublemaking and scaremongering for those around them.

‘Their energies are unsuitable for taking part in the new golden age, when love, peace and harmony, honesty and truth will be ruling the earthly plane the same as in its spiritual counterpart, our realm. Every day that passes takes you and your world that bit closer to this age. As explained in previous chapters, the spiritual youngsters will be reincarnating onto a new planet whose evolutionary stage is ready to accept human beings to assist with is development as well as theirs.

‘That’s the road Mother Earth, for a large part of her development has been walking together with humankind. Slowly but steadily both of them simultaneously move forwards and upwards on their evolutionary spiral. There are individual ones for every human being as well as one for the planet and everything it contains. This also happened, a long time ago, for Mother Earth when her colonisation began.

‘Eventually, a tale appeared in your world that one fine day, a saviour and redeemer would descend from the Heavens down to the Earth, to save and redeem anyone who believes that a man by the name of Jesus really exists. The deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more of you realise that the only one who will ever be able to save and redeem anyone, including you, is you yourself. It was for the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth that we, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, created the God-man, half God and half human.

‘Although the story of Jesus’ life is but a legend and not literally true, inventing him has been part of the last but one instalment of humankind learning the value of truth. The final part is discovering the truth. Now that the age of truth has been with you for quite a while, ever more of you are becoming aware that they themselves are the God-man. Jesus was merely a symbolism for every human being’s very own higher God of Christ nature. Every one of you will eventually be required to bring forth that which is best, highest and noblest in them, from deep within their own being.

‘During the first part of humankind’s evolutionary program, these character qualities are there. But at that stage they merely exist as a potential in every human being’s character. The work on the self that’s required to bring these qualities forth, each can only do from deep within their own being. And that’s a task which can only be carried out by everyone themselves. This is the final part of developing every human being’s own higher God or Christ nature. You are the only one, in the whole of Creation, who has been equipped by the Great Father/Mother at the moment when you first came into being, with the power of doing this. There never has been anybody between Heaven and Earth who would  be  capable of carrying this task out on anyone else’s behalf.  

‘Basically, it’s all very simple, the way every spiritual concept is. That’s because every human being’s behaviour who, at any given moment, is taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, reveals through their behaviour the state of their spiritual development. Wise ones, in your world’s inner spiritual background, always have been and forever will be in charge of it for every human being, the whole of humankind as well as your world. They know the way of all things because they are constantly observing what happens on the outer material plane. Everyone’s behaviour clearly shows who has developed the higher God or Christ  aspect of their being and who has not. That’s what is telling them who belongs to the wheat category and who is so far merely chaff.

_** * *

Conquer Fear Through Understanding (5)*_

‘It takes the Earth nearly 25,000 years to complete one of the cycles that moves your whole world and everything that’s part of it through the twelve signs of the zodiac. Each cycle is known as a Great Year and each sign the Earth passes through represents one Great Month, lasting for rather more than 2,000 years. The unique character of the great months strongly influences all creatures and happenings in your world.

‘After each Great Year a new evolutionary cycle usually begins. But, unlike all previous cycles, this one is going to be different. Mother Earth will no longer be used by us as a school and place of learning where the lower earthly selves of young and inexperienced spirit/souls reincarnate, time and again to attend to their education as material beings in a world of matter. This is how those who are now members of the group of highly evolved spirit/souls, a long, long time ago started their education on a different planet. Having reached a certain phase of their development there, they were placed to start reincarnating their lower earthly selves on planet Earth. That way they could assist each other with their evolutionary progress.  

‘And that’s how all spiritual youngsters are going to be treated when their next lifetime as a material being in a material world comes about. To continue with this education, they are going to reincarnate on a new planet that’s ready and waiting to be colonised by them. There is no need to go into more details here, as we touched on this subject sufficiently in previous chapters.  

‘As many of you are aware, with every day that passes Mother Earth’s new golden age is drawing closer. It will not take much longer until nobody on your planet will require a physical body for moving about. And as soon as the outer plane has become like its inner spiritual counterpart, love, peace and goodwill will be ruling both parts of Mother Earth. There will be no more exploiting each other, the way it’s still happening on your planet for the time being, for the wise higher purpose of sorting the wheat from the chaff.

‘Everybody taking part in life during the new golden age, will only think of supporting each other. This will enable everyone to bring forth, from deep within their own being, only that which is best and noblest, holy and most beautiful of their character traces. The gifts the Great Father/Mother has bestowed upon every human being, at the moment of their creation – we told you about them in the two chapters ‘You Are Special’ – need to be shared unselfishly, for the highest good and the greatest joy of everybody.

‘Gifts and talents are not there to enable anyone to make lots of money, as well as fame and glory for themselves. They were given, so that in due course each one could be used for serving the enjoyment of all and, at the same time, honouring the Highest Forces of life for having brought everything into being. The more of you are following this advice, the sooner Mother Earth will have been transformed into a place of previously unknown beauty, whose supreme rulers are love, peace, and harmony. Every human being, at least potentially, is capable of making a valuable contribution towards bringing this state about.

‘This process has already taken place on many other planets. They can no longer be seen by ordinary earthly eyes, because their material aspect has been overcome and is no longer required. But they most certainly are there. As soon as you have evolved sufficiently, you will be able to see them. They most certainly are there.

‘As we have pointed out many times before and we shall never tire of repeating it, love and evolution are the two main laws throughout the whole of Creation and that mans evolution that is based on love. Naturally, this is true for your world. And that’s why life everywhere is constantly moving forwards and upwards, individually and collectively. Nothing ever moves backwards or stands still, even for the fraction of a second. So take heart and trust that we, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, truly are in charge of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, including every member of the human species and its world.

‘The present troublemakers and money-spinners are your spiritually younger and less highly evolved siblings in the great family of humankind. Send them nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts, because they have no idea of what they are doing, most of all to themselves. Also for what is bound to happen when, in due course, the law of cause and effect or Karma returns to them every one of their present thoughts, words and actions. Naturally, the same is going to happen to you. That’s why we ask you to ensure that you contribute nothing but that which is best, holiest and beautiful within you. We bless every human being, wherever someone may be now.’

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (51)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 2nd October 2022

From ‘Our World In Transition’

Love : The New World Order

Music Of The Future And The Past (1)*_

Music was my first love
And it will be my last.
Music of the future
And music of the past.

To live without music for me
Would be impossible to do.
In this world of troubles,
Music helps me through.

John Miles​
On the 19th January 2021 at 20.40 hrs Greenwich Meantime, the Sun moved into the fixed Air sign Aquarius. It’s astrological symbol is the Waterbearer. Should you be unfamiliar with the meaning of this, go to my ‘Interpretations of the Sun Signs’ on Booksie. Aquarius is the sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations not only can but also will find fulfilment, when the necessary groundwork has been done. One of the co-rulers of this sign is Saturn. This planet represents the stern and undeviating aspect of the Great Father/Mother that demands self-discipline and self-mastery from every one of their children of the Earth. Without them no-one can be released into the greater freedom of the Aquarian age. 

The second co-ruler of Aquarius is Uranus, whose energies can bring about sudden and drastic changes in circumstances, for our whole world and everything within it. Usually, only when the dust has settled after a while, we recognise that the change has been for the better and that it has moved us forward on the evolutionary spiral. The Uranian energies also are of an iconoclastic nature and every one of us is provided with a certain amount of this power, to be used when the right time for doing so has come. At least potentially, these energies enable us to smash to smithereens that which has outlived its usefulness, for ourselves, for the whole of humankind as well as its world. The Aquarian energies can be used for getting rid of any icon and that, for the time being, still applies in particular to making of money.

And that’s also how the old religions have been shrinking away, for quite some time by now. There is no doubt in my mind that the war machinery manufacturers are bound to follow in their footsteps. And after having shown themselves in their true colours and revealed their real intentions, who will continue to trust the products of the pharma industry? For quite some time, they too have been in the process of being replaced by natural healing methods and, by now, ever more of us are learning to tap into the Universal blessing and healing energies. Being free of charge, they are available by day and night to anyone who asks for them. All we have to do is tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life, and then ask God and the Angels that their healing energies should fill our whole being and attend to that which is troubling us. From there these energies will quite naturally continue their journey and flow to wherever someone is in need of healing.

But now, let’s take a closer look at the words at the head of this chapter. They could have been written for me or even by me. Since the days of my childhood the words of songs have been just as important to me as their melodies. Both together have a wondrous ability of starting to talk and telling me things I was up to then unaware of. That’s what happened to me the other day about our world’s present situation. A song came to mind that reminded me of standing by a campfire in the Kieler Bay on the Baltic sea, in the year 1948. It was shortly after the end of the currency reform that gave Germany the Deutschmark.

I was eleven years old at the time. The Second World War from 1939-1945 with its Nazi dictatorship lay behind us. Alas, on top of it the German civilian population had to endure three more years of severe hardships when people had to survive on a near starvation diet that had been designed by the American Morgenthal plan. Read more about these times by following the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Exceptionally cold winters also had to be dealt with. Our family, the same as millions of others, did not have enough to eat for their rapidly growing children. There were four of us who had not enough warm clothes and sometimes were without shoes on our feet. On several occasions, my mother did not send us to school because of it, which got her into difficulties with some of our teachers. Only small amounts of fuel were available for keeping warm. And yet, our family was among the comparatively rich! 

At the end of those nine years, everybody was looking for something good to happen in our world. It came about for my middle sister and me when we were allowed to join the Falcons, a German socialist movement for children and young people. Before and during the war, the Nazi regime had tried to suppress and eradicate the original and old-established socialist movement and all its organisations, including the Falcons. Fortunately, they did not succeed. By now, the Falcons have a history of over ninety years behind it. To this day, they organise camps and other spare time activities. They encourage the country’s youngsters to think in terms of democracy and social justice, equality and beneficial general changes to their society.

And that takes me back to the Kieler Bay. In the evenings we gathered around a campfire and sang the new songs we were learning, as well as older ones. One of my favourites was a song from the Russian revolution. Someone had translated its words into German. I remember how they were ringing a chord deep within me and that’s probably why to this day I have neither forgotten the melody of this song nor its words that speak of freedom, justice and solidarity. 

It was the German music interpreter and conductor Hermann Scherchen, 1891-1966, who got to know this song during his time as a Russian prisoner of war in Latvia, at the beginning of the First World War 1914. He wrote the song’s German text in 1918, shortly after getting home at the end of the war. The melody is taken from a Russian student song and it’s original Russian text was written by Leonid Petrovich Radin, 1860-1900.

Scherchen came across this song for the first time when he was travelling on a train on which political prisoners were also transported through Moscow; they were singing this song. Not surprisingly, it went from strength to strength and with the passing of time took its rightful placed alongside the ‘International’ and other songs of this nature. Communist and socialist parties and organisations adopted it as their battle hymn. The Nazis published it from 1934 in one of their songbooks. It was adopted as the battle song of the Nazi SA or Sturmabteilung, i.e. storm detachment. The SA was the party’s original paramilitary wing that played a significant role in Hitler’s rise to power in the 1920s and 1930s. 

* * *

Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past (2)

Longing For Freedom

To my mind, the spirit of the Aquarian age could not be any better expressed than through this song. I was hoping to translate its words for you, but alas stumbled over the very first one. It is ‘brothers’ and considering that equal rights for both genders have been with us for quite a long time, that goes very much against the grains with me. I settle for ‘comrades’; aren’t we all ‘comrades in arms’? Fortunately, our arms have nothing in common with military weapons. They are the loving arms of the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit and It’s Light. So here we go:

‚Brüder, zur Sonne, zur Freiheit. Brüder zum Licht empor!’ Comrades, to the Sun, to Freedom. In the spiritual sense, light has two meanings. The first one is the life-giving and –supporting light and warmth of the Sun in the sky above us. The second is the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, which for a long time remained hidden behind the surface words of the sacred texts of our world’s religions, as well as this song. But at long last, ever more spirit/souls are developing the ability of flying on the wings of their spiritual knowledge and understanding. This enables them to lift themselves and the whole human race into the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, to find new hope, faith and trust in the goodness of their existence.

Every human being has the birthright to eventually discover their own inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, who knows the way of all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. The spiritual light that then comes to us has the power of shining into the darkest corners of our earthly existence. It has the power of cleansing every one of us from that which still appears to be dark, ugly and evil in our own nature as well as our world. In truth, however, nothing is truly evil, because it is but the crude and unevolved manifestation of something. This applies as much to you as it does to me. 

With the help of a better understanding of our own true nature and God’s wisdom and truth, the second meaning of light brings about spiritual growth. The Universal Christ is the Sun behind the Sun and the Light of all lights. That’s how It’s light and warmth, in those two ways by day and night, shines through the Sun in the sky above our world into everything that takes part in it. 

The freedom the song speaks of is that of the Aquarian age. It is the age of rebellion and revolution, during which honesty and truth will gradually emerge as our world’s supreme ruling forces. Aquarian freedom consists of the freedom of believing only what our inner guidance, through the world of our feelings, says is true! Even if it isn’t for anybody else – as yet.

‚Hell aus der dunklen Vergangenheit leuchtet die Zukunft hervor.’ From the darkness of past ages and times that taught us what kind of damage lying, cheating and deceptions can do, individually and collectively. The future of a new golden age of knowledge and truth, with plenty for all and the end of suffering and even death, radiates from the darkness of the past of not knowing and understanding who and what we truly are. In spite of ‘the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes’, as Shakespeare wrote, in the course of many lifetimes, every one of us steadily progresses forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral and that of our world. 

This continues until we have become enlightened enough to realise that in truth everybody is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light. Therefore, we are young Gods in the making who are serving the first part of their apprenticeship in the earthly school of life. With the passing of time, it dawns on us that God is in everything that exists in the whole of Creation, that love is of God but so is hatred. In the course of many earthly lifetimes, every human being – without exception – is walking the road of overcoming and leaving the latter behind and that can only be done through bringing forth and developing the former. 

That’s how, each in their own right, evolves into a Christed one, eventually, who realises that we ourselves are God and that our earthly education’s purpose all along has been the development of the higher and highest aspects of God’s nature and our own, for our own benefit and that of the whole of humankind and our world. And that’s how, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we and our world for a long time have been marching, steadily and unstoppably, along the road of enlightenment for all. There is nothing that can halt or even delay our evolutionary progress and the coming of a new golden age, because these things were written in God’s great evolutionary plan for humankind and its planet, when both of them first came into being. 

‚Seht, wie ein Zug von Millionen endlos aus Nächtigem quillt, bis unserer Sehnsucht Verlangen Himmel und Nacht erfüllt!’ Our race’s longing for true freedom has been filling Heaven and Earth, by day and by night and that for a long, long time. God and the Angels have always responded to our yearning, in their own way. But now at last the time is right for millions of us to emerge from the darkness of not knowing and understanding. Through finding out where they are coming from and going to, the state of slavery for increasing numbers of people has reached its end. They are no longer allowing themselves to be led by their noses, like sheep to the slaughter, by the greed and avarice of anyone. 

Those characteristics are the driving forces behind our world’s present situation, just as much as they were with the religions of the past, the manufacturing industry of war machinery and, for some years by now, the pharma industry. The only God or icon all of them ever truly served was the one of moneymaking. 

* * *

Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past (3)

Ending All Slavery

‚Brüder, in eins nun die Hände. Brüder, das Sterben verlacht! Ewig der Sklaverei ein Ende. Heilig die letzte Schlacht.’ United we stand and what doesn’t make us weaker, makes us stronger. So let’s reach out for each other and walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. Let’s laugh about the notion of death, because it simply does not exist. We merely move forwards to a different dimension of life, the spirit realm, humankind’s true home. That’s where every spirit/soul merely goes at the end of each earthly lifetime and re-emerges when the gift of a new one has been granted. 

It’s only a thin veil that separates our two worlds from each other. Whenever we move behind the veil, we can join one of the numerous groups of spirit guides and helpers. From that world we can support our loved ones on this side more effectively than we ever could before. The spirit realm is the inner part of our world. It is part of us and with us, even though our earthly eyes cannot see it. It’s neither ‘out there’ nor ‘up there’ somewhere. 

And humankind’s last battle is a holy one because it consists of the awakening of every one’s own higher God or Christ nature. With the passing of time, all Divine sparks slowly and steadily absorb ever more of the Christ Star’s light. As soon as one of them has done so sufficiently, which happens for all of us at a certain developmental point, their higher God or Christ nature gradually takes over its counterpart, the earthly personality. It usually surrenders itself without too much struggle, glad to be guided intuitively by God and the Angels, and their spirit helpers. 

The word ‘Islam’ means surrender. Its true meaning is every earthly human being surrendering itself, freely and willingly, to its higher God or Christ nature. This surrender is holy because it takes place on a different level, i.e. everybody’s own inner spiritual plane. It consists of overcoming and leaving behind that which is crude and unevolved, in our own nature and our world. The only purpose these things ever served were waiting to be transformed into something that is good, right and beautiful. 

Attending to this is not really a battle and it’s not even evil. It just means recognising that which has become undesirable and no longer suits our own evolutionary requirements and our world’s. These aspects need to be accepted and then, individually and collectively, freely and willingly surrendered to the hopes, dreams and aspirations of humankind’s higher God or Christ Self. When ever more of us work along these lines of unfolding and developing their Divine qualities, the Christ Spirit of our whole world is born. The Jesus tale’s birth of the Christ child represents this process that eventually takes place in every one of us and our world.

That’s how the last holy ‘battle’ is going to bring about the end of all oppression and slavery, especially of the spiritual kind. This battle is meant to be won by every one of us, and that without a drop of blood being shed. And that’s what we are in the middle of experiencing. Thanks and praise be to the Highest that Mother Earth and the inhabitants of all her kingdoms have at last reached this developmental phase. 

Thanks and praise also to our spirit friends and helpers who are intuitively showing ever more of us what kind of contribution they can make to this process. How about now tuning the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest, so that the Great Father/Mother’s wisdom and truth can flow through you into our world with ever increasing strength? So that, from the darkness of the past’s lying and cheating, corruption and dishonesty, radiates ever more strongly the light of the golden age when honesty and truth, wisdom and love will be our world’s only and supreme rulers. 

People will then be supporting and helping each other, instead of doing their best to rob and exploit those around them. The perfect justice of God’s Universal law of cause and effect or Karma will be well known by everybody and nobody will have any difficulties conducting their lives in keeping with the Universal laws. 

As touched upon earlier, the Aquarian age is a period for rebellions and revolutions. The present one will be fought with the conscious awareness that love and thought are the two most powerful weapons that exist in the whole of Creation. Therefore, kind, loving and forgiving thoughts are the most powerful weapon that can be wielded by anyone, by day and night, anywhere. If we join forces and come together as a group, we are strong and when we are working hand in hand with God and the Angels we are invincible! 

On the inner level there is no separation between anything. All life is one. Love and friendship are the themes of the Aquarian age and these bonds connect all of us with each other, those who are aware of what kind of beneficial energies are influencing our whole world with ever increasing strength, as well as those who so far have no idea it.

* * *

Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past (4)

The Yoke Around Humankind’s Neck

My inner guidance tells me that, when Scherchen heard this song at the end of World War I, the Highest Forces of life inspired him to express not only his own yearning for the freedom of the Aquarian age, but also for the whole of humankind. That’s how he contributed such a long time ago, in his own unique style, to bringing about the end of a world in which trouble and strife, lying and cheating, exploitation and slavery had been the order of the day for a very long time. 

As soon as we become aware of our true nature and that our earthly existence serves a wise higher purpose, we can no longer be forced into taking part in wars that are not our concern, in which we have no interest whatever and are unwilling to fight for the power crazy ones and money spinners of our world. We yearn for a world that’s simply at peace. And that’s how the German version of this song came into being.

What’s at present happening in our world is not unlike the senseless slaughtering of people, for the sake of satisfying the greed and avarice of two money-printing weapon manufacturers, who are responding to each other in World War I and II, whose latest inventions are making the killing of millions ever easier. It seems to me that the only difference is that this time one part of the pharma industry produced first one aspect of its weapon, i.e. the fear of ill health and death through virus infections. Viruses are ideal because their presence is much more difficult to prove than anything else. Part two of the pharma industry’s weapon is rushing out vast amounts of serum that are bound to be of doubtful quality. Never mind, the industry hopes and dreams that eventually every country in our world will make vaccinations with one of their serums compulsory for all its citizens. 

What they are not aware of is that, with the help of God and the Angels, the Aquarian age will continue to take humankind forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral, until the end of all kinds of slavery has been achieved. First in line is the spiritual slavery that was inflicted upon humankind by our world’s old religions with their false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. Their true purpose in life also was money spinning and that through various types of warmongering that unashamed robbed people of their resources. The warmongering stayed, merely the weapons changed with the passing of time.

In the six thousand years of patriarchy, first the religions with their false beliefs of all-male God-heads appeared. When they eventually lost their grip on their ideas of ruling our world, manufacturers of ever more sophisticated war machinery entered the picture. In different countries they were helping each other to become ever richer. And for some time by now viruses have been taking their place and the pharma industry is doing their best to convince humankind that the only way of surviving at all is accepting their vaccinations. The driving force always has been the greed of the industries involved and pushing the whole train along, from behind invariably has been and still is FEAR! 

That’s how, from time to time, a different lot of troublemakers and scaremongers manage to rule our world’s roost for a while. They stay until someone else’s turn has come to frighten people out of their wits. Fear is the worst yoke that all human beings for a long time carry around their necks. And as I know from first hand experience, it’s an exceedingly difficult one to remove. But we are not alone in this and it can be done. With the help of God and the Angels all things are possible and they have been waiting for a long time to intuitively show us how to go about it. All we have to do is ask!

To my mind, the worst slavery of all throughout the ages has been believing that every word of our world’s sacred texts is literally true. For long enough they have kept us away from finding out who and what we truly are and what God really means. For example, Jesus is not a historical figure who once walked in our midst and who save and redeem us, if we believe in him. The God-man, half human and half God, is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. That is the only one in the whole of Creation who really can save and redeem us, namely we ourselves have to do it. Nobody will come and wave some kind magic wand over us, to do it for us. Heaven and hell are not places that anyone ever went to. They are states of consciousness which human beings are capable of creating for themselves and people and animals alike around them. 

There never was an all-male Godhead of Father and Son. In truth, the Divine Trinity has always consisted of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit and Its Light. Things like these are the yokes that have been waiting for a long time to be removed from every human being’s neck. As soon as that has been done, no kind of troublemaker and scaremonger will ever be able to deceive us. When our opinions are solidly based on what our inner guidance, the wise one or loving God within, in any given moment tells us intuitively is right or wrong for us, truth or lie, no-one can lead us astray or prevent us from coming to our own conclusions and using our own judgment,

Through the awareness of who and what we truly are, what we always have been and forever will be, that our true nature is love, that from love we have come and to love we are going, individually and collectively, our earthly self’s fears melt away like snow before the warmth and love of the Sun. And who and what is the Sun in the sky above us? One of the many physical manifestations of the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights, the Universal Christ’s light. 

One of these days, the whole of humankind will have reached the state of fearlessness. That’s when humankind’s longing and dreaming of living in world, whose outer and inner plane is filled with nothing but peace that will last forever and never go away. The more we yearn, with our whole being for the appearance of such a world, the more it fills Heaven and Earth, the more millions are going to emerge from the darkness of their spiritual ignorance into the radiance of the Aquarian age’s light of honesty and truth. And here at last is the song in its original version:

Brüder, zur Sonne, zur Freiheit,
Brüder zum Licht empor!
Hell aus der dunklen Vergangenheit
leuchtet die Zukunft hervor.

Seht, wie ein Zug von Millionen
endlos aus Nächtigem quillt,
bis unserer Sehnsucht Verlangen
Himmel und Nacht erfüllt!

Brüder, in eins nun die Hände.
Brüder, das Sterben verlacht!
Ewig, der Sklaverei ein Ende,
Heilig die letzte Schlacht.

Heinrich Scherchen 1918

* * *

Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past (5)

The Magic Of Music

Music is one of the most essential parts of the great Mother of all life. I am the feminine wisdom and love aspect of the Divine Trinity and the soul of the whole of Creation. Music is My voice that informs your world about the harmonies of the Heavenly Fields, on the highest levels of life. With the help of poets and composers who are serving Me, I share them with you on the earthly plane. The magic of My music has always captivated the senses of human beings, so that I could communicate with them more easily. Since time immemorial, making music and listening to it has had the power of lifting humankind above the trouble and strife of their earthly existence and lifting them into My loving arms.

I inspire the making of instruments and the musicians who use them. They, like everything in the whole of Creation, are constantly moving forwards and upwards on their personal evolutionary spiral of life and that of the whole humankind. That’s why I constantly encourage them to aim for ever better sounds that please them, their listeners and also Me. I am mistress and servant alike, not only of those who dwell on the earthly plane but also those who on that plane are believed to be dead, when in truth the essence of their being, their spirit/soul is alive and well in My world, the spirit realm. That’s humankind’s true home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each lifetime and return to when it has run its course.

As the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, I am eternal and immortal and so is every one of you. My music responds to the needs of all who are taking part either side of the thin veil that separates your two worlds from each other. In days gone by, I used to accompany you into battle and was there each time some physical remains were laid to rest in a grave. My vibrations have the power of making humankind laugh and rejoice, weep and mourn, wonder and worship. My sound can tell stories of love and hate, of souls who have been condemned as well as redeemed. Your prayers fly on My wings and take you into My world. 

I am part of the smoke that falls over battlefields, where people are dying and thinking of their loved ones. Each one of you can only learn through their own experiences that there is no glory in warmongering, merely suffering and dirt, pain and blood, as well as tears for your own misery and of those you are leaving behind. 

I reach and comfort human spirit/souls when their earthly selves have to wade through the depths of depression and despair, because of the karmic debts they themselves have created in other lifetimes or earlier in this one. I open human hearts to love and I am as much present and at home on marriage altars, as christening fonts and funerals. Each time someone stands at the open grave of a loved one, who has been called home into the world of light, I console those who are left behind. I heal the inner wound that was caused by the other person’s leaving. 

I am but one of the many qualities and gifts of the great Father/Mother of all life. I am the Goddess and God is My masculine counterpart. I serve Him and the whole of our creation, and vice versa. Before Me everybody is equal. Kings and their servants alike are My slaves. In the school of earthly life, I communicate with you in many different ways. The birds of the air, the insects in the fields, the crashing of waves on ocean shores and the wind sighing in the trees, all are speaking My language. And once you have become aware of My presence, you can perceive me anywhere, even in the chatter of voices and the clatter of wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and you are as much part of Me as I am part of you. The very best as well as the worst is in every one of you. And all of you are instruments that were created to serve us, the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ spirit’s light. We in turn serve you. You are like us and we are like you. We have never left any one of you. During your race’s most traumatic experiences, the voice of My music has always served you upfront. I was there and I will never leave you. Each time one of you is wounded in mind and body, spirit and soul, listening to Me comforts and heals.

I am the inspiration behind all works of art. That’s the way I enjoy expressing and experiencing myself through you most. I have always inspired your world’s writers of poetry and prose, as well as your composers. To this day, I get some of you to write poems and others to set them to music, so that My messages can reach millions of you in this way. Some of you can use words and music together for the blessing and healing of the whole of humankind. Such gifts take many lifetimes to develop. 

Everybody is gifted in some special way and the quality of what you produce depends on which evolutionary level you have reached, at any given moment and how well the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind is tuned into our frequencies. That’s how I inspired Aquarius to bring this to you. I hope that it encourage ever more of you, My beloved children of the Earth, to take to the wings of your own creative imagination. The Angels and I can then assist you to lift yourself, the whole of humankind and your world, to experience ever higher levels of life, whilst still taking part in earthly life but adding a touch of the magic and beauty of My world to everything you do.

The cosmic dance of your solar system’s planets is constantly making a sound that in your world is known as the music of the spheres. It’s My voice that always has and forever will be accompanying every one of you and the whole of Mother Earth with all here kingdoms on their journey forwards on an upwards winding spiral, in keeping with the Father’s great evolutionary plan. Every planet and house of the zodiac has a different lessons to teach and therefore plays a unique kind of music, during the times you spend attending the earthly school of life. 

Whilst there, learn to pay attention to the birds, but not only their songs. They are My messengers and I am the one who orchestrates them and their movements. If you watch them, their behaviour patterns can give you valuable clues about your own motivations and what’s happening in the world around you. Their mere presence has always been trying to tell you that, in spite of the fact that you are tied to the earthly plane by your physical body for a certain length of time, your spirit/soul remains free. Every one of you has been provided with wings, just like the birds, and that’s your imagination because it enables you to go wherever and whenever you wish. As soon as you think of a place, even if it is in one of the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, you are instantly there. 

And when you do not listen to the song of birds with your mind alone, you can sense the vibrations of their joy and happy feelings stir in you. They too are wings on which every one of you has the power of lifting themselves above the conditions of their earthly existence onto the higher and eventually highest levels of My realm. That’s how you can release yourself, at least for a while, from whatever could be troubling you at any given time. Music vibrations sometimes have the power of lifting you into My heart, to which yours responds with feelings of happiness. Regardless of how anxious and frightened you may sometimes feel about what’s happening in your world, when you listen to music whose vibrations deeply resonate with your innermost being, gladness fills your whole being and that increases your faith and trust in the goodness of the life that has been given to you.

Birds belong to the air element, the region of thought. They are telling you that your spirit/soul is part of their realm and that in truth it is as free as the birds. Try it out for yourself and observe how your thoughts can instantly take you into a distant corner of Creation. Every human spirit/soul has its own song. As soon as yours has become as pure and clear as that of the birds, nothing in the whole of Creation will even try to stop you from lifting yourself and the whole of humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Universal Christ, so that all can share them with you.

The music of times gone by is living proof that I, the Great Mother, the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, never left you. This applied particularly during the six thousand years of patriarchy with its dominance of the masculine and the make-believe world of a nonsensical all-male Godhead. During that time, your whole world was particularly in need of Me and My gifts.

* * *

With love and light, 
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (52)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 4th October 2022

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

Flying On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle 

Thought, The Most Powerful Force Of All*_​
To this day, occasionally a confirmation of something I have recently been writing about intuitively arrives in the form of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. This was the case with an article that appeared in the February/March 2011 issue of ‘Stella Polaris’, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge with the heading ‘One in Thought – From an Inner Teaching by White Eagle’. The following is its essence:

 ‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. It has the power of creating good and bringing healing, but it can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy. Your earthly scientists are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending that thought can do anything in your world and all others. Thought is the root of all suffering and of wars, but at the same time it is responsible for beauty and harmony, siblinghood and providing you with everything you have ever longed for. 

‘Knowing that thought is creative, that’s why we, the group of spirit guides known as White Eagle, always work with the creative power of thought and make every effort to avoid negative and destructive thinking. You will have noticed that our advice is always constructive and that we foresee the good outcome of everything. This is by no means foolishly optimistic. It is realistic because by seeing only good something of this nature is created by our thoughts and thus helps to bring into being some more of that which is good, right and desirable. There is no point in thinking in terms of pessimism, destruction or death. They too are a inevitable parts of the evolutionary process. In truth, however, everything that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation consists of forever unfolding and progressing life. Everything that happens anywhere is of God and therefore intrinsically good.

‘To this day, many of those in earthly life become so immersed with trivialities that they fail to realise the power in which they have their being and that it was created to assist humankind with its spiritual development. This is particularly true for the power of thought. As a result, we in our world observe a great deal of confusion in the thought forces. When we see you, God’s beloved children of the Earth, enduring physical pain and discomfort, and weariness of mind and body, spirit and soul, we want to bring them the healing balm they need. In people’s present state that can be exceedingly difficult. Yet, it is possible for people to find perfect health and that is by training their thought patterns and directing them into healthier channels, so that the healing rays from the Highest levels of life, the Christ circle, can flow through them and alleviate the suffering of many.

‘For a long time people on the Earth believe that their thoughts are entirely their own and cannot be known by anyone. There could be no graver mistake. There are two streams of consciousness and thought in your world, a positive and a negative one. Every thought that anyone thinks in your world joins the relevant stream and so has the power to affect the whole of humankind. Because of this it is impossible to be good, kind and loving and think such thoughts without assisting the growth of good for your whole world. Naturally, the same is true for unkind, negative and unloving thoughts. 

‘Can you see what a great responsibility each one of you is carrying? That’s why wise ones radiate loving thoughts in someone’s direction, independent of how much they may be tempted to criticise. This is not difficult for those who are aware that everybody has the best as well as the worst in them, is on the same evolutionary pathway and struggling with their specific learning curve. Each has to make their own mistakes and learn from them and is therefore in need of every bit of help that anyone can provide. That’s why wise ones are happy to supply some by sending a kind and understanding thought.

‘Each thought creates a wave in the ether. Whenever you are thinking about a person, your thoughts travel directly to them and take form. They hover around them and wait until they are off guard. For as long as the recipient’s mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, the intruder cannot penetrate until the mind is less occupied, but then it jumps in. If you are aware of what is happening to you, you can dismiss negative thoughts or transmute them into a good and constructive ones. If the thought that was sent was a good one, it will motivate the recipient to do something good. Everybody in earthly life is continually receiving the thoughts of others, particularly from the astral and mental planes where the thought-forces are at work.

‘When you are suffering physically, refuse to focus on and think of your suffering. Each time someone is in pain and the thought enters their mind: ‘Oh, how I suffer! I do feel bad!’, the negative thought powers around that person makes the pain worse because the negative powers around them increase in strength, just the same as the thought of good, of God, envelopes and enfolds them in the light of the Christ Star and the healing rays of the Universal Christ’s spirit. Anyone who learns to apply this knowledge wisely, in due course you will be able to reap wonderful blessings, not only for themselves – it is impossible to think merely for yourself – but for others as well.

‘The teachings, the knowledge, the wisdom and power of the Divine white healing magic is the same today as it was yesterday, always has been and forever will be. The secret of this magical power consists of the control and the use of thought. Masters of magic have complete mastery over their thoughts and their power. For a long time, in earthly life and whilst spending time in our world, everybody has difficulties training their thoughts and thus gaining control over our mental bodies. Frequently it is only after they have left their physical body behind that people begin to understand, at first only vaguely, that they are living in a world of thought.

‘Spiritual masters are teaching us that, if we wish to tread the path of the mysteries, we have to train ourselves to be precise and particular in our thoughts, take good care of our surroundings, and do our best to create harmony wherever we go. That’s the foundation on which all spiritual life is built and of the power of magic every human being eventually learns how to wield in their thoughts. That’s the only way the power of the white healing magic can be developed. What in earthly life is known as psychic gifts is merely a preliminary to the opening of the higher spiritual gifts of the Christ spirit, who is waiting to wake from its slumber in every human heart. In the fullness of time, the Christ power will hold dominion over the Earth and draw the people of all nations together into the siblinghood of the great family of humankind. As this gradually comes to pass, the vibrations and the physical conditions of the Earth are changing; they are becoming higher, finer and more etherealised. Each one of you has the power to make their contribution to the spiritual advancement of the whole of your race and its world.

‘During the first part of their earthly education each person exists as if it were living in its own small prison, so immersed are they in the task of earning their daily bread and provide for food and clothing, housing and protecting their physical body. Its ignorance of God’s true nature and their own and the fear this brings with it that keeps them imprisoned for a long time. But gradually the Christ spark within stirs from its deep sleep in materialism. The further we penetrate into the Aquarian Age, the more the mental vibrations of the thought power of the highest levels of life will be stimulating humankind’s individual and collective higher mind. This is because the Angelic hosts are drawing ever closer to humankind and pouring their rays of truth and light into its consciousness. As time goes by, you will notice how a great revival and stimulation of people’s spiritual faculties is taking place. Materialism will gradually lose its hold and there will be increasing evidence of the spiritual forces at work in literature, music and science.

‘Influencing humankind’s evolutionary progress in positive and constructive ways is not difficult. The only thing you need to do is developing the ability to think good thoughts by perceiving the good behind all situations and in every human being. In addition to this wise ones constantly keep the transmitter/receiver station of their earthly mind tuned into the frequencies of the Highest intelligence, God and the Angels and Masters around His/Her throne, so that the blessing and healing power of their energies can flow through you into your world. 

‘Even though on the spiritual inner level of life there is no separation between anything and all is one, everybody retains their individuality and we are all related to each other like drops in the ocean. After all, that’s what each one of us is in the vast ocean of life. This is how the whole of Creation moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life as one great Cosmic siblinghood and that is the main secret of the Divine healing white magic. When one of is healing, the whole of Creation does the same. It is impossible to exist in splendid isolation. Because of the inner oneness, whether someone is as yet aware of it or not, everybody’s behaviour and thinking patterns are constantly affecting the lives of millions. So take care that yours are the right ones. 

‘The eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, on whose mighty wings the whole of Creation is flying. We, the groups of spirit guides and helpers, are part of its vast messenger and distributing network. The Divine wisdom and knowledge we are bringing are providing those who receive and understand them with spiritual wings. Their ever increasing vision of the higher and highest levels of life enables you to lift yourself and those around you above the trouble and strife of their earthly existence and recognise the high and holy purpose they serve. The simplest and yet most profound teaching was given to you and your world in the Jesus legend with the words: ‘Love one another. Love the Lord your God with all your heart and soul, mind and body, and love your neighbour as you love yourself.’’

* * *

The Light Of All Worlds

The Christ Star is the symbol of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. It is the light of our world and all others and the Universal Christ is the Grandmaster of all lodges of consciousness on the Earth plane, i.e. philosophies, religions and belief systems. To this day they are speaking to us, for example through the legend of the life of Jesus, the Christed one. In the Native American tradition the eagle represents the spirit and a lodge is a dwelling place such as a hogan, wigwam or longhouse. The group living in such a place is also called a lodge. 

In my view, the names White Eagle and the White Eagle Lodge and what was to become its mission were not chosen to represent one particular personality in the world of spirit. It stands for a whole group of wise ones through whom the Angels from the highest levels of life chose to bring to our world fresh insights into and updates for the existing spiritual knowledge. The Lodge was founded in 1936, three years before the outbreak of World War II, at a time when the clouds of darkness, destruction and death were gathering with increasing force over our poor beleaguered world and there was a particularly great need for the light of God’s wisdom. 

In the Lodge’s own words, the White Eagle guides once worked through the spiritual mediumship of Grace Cooke for the purpose of helping our race to find a better understanding of its true spiritual nature, so that through this our love for all lifeforms that share our world with us could grow. How well they have always succeeded in fulfilling this task. However, the time for imparting fresh wisdom through spiritual mediumship is over. No successor to continue Grace Cooke’s work has come forth to this day, probably because this aspect of humankind’s spiritual development has run its course and the role of spiritual mediumship is changing *.

It is every earthling’s birthright to eventually evolve into being its own recipient of Divine wisdom and truth that flows intuitively into their hearts and souls from the source of our being. When our earthly self regularly tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its mind into the frequencies of the highest levels of life, the Divine spark in our heart and soul wakes from its slumber. That’s the beginning of its transformation into the living God within, the wise one who really does know the answer to all our questions.

The White Eagle teachings, the same as any other item of spiritual knowledge that was ever given to our world by the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, were never intended to be set in concrete or hewn into stone. Spiritual knowledge is of a fluid nature and is intended to enlarge and expand, as we and our world move through various evolutionary cycles and with it our ability to comprehend God’s sacred wisdom and truth increases. Keeping pace with our race’s continued progress, groups of Angels and Masters, guides and helpers have always been working in the background of life to gradually guide us into a constantly improving understanding of God’s true nature and our own, as well as our special relationship with the Divine. 

On the mighty wings of Its sacred wisdom and truth the Great White Eagle wants to lift us all above the Earth plane and carry us onto ever higher levels of awareness and understanding. Because of a better perception of their present existence in the Cosmic context and the presence of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers who are constantly surrounding them, even the last one of God’s beloved children of the Earth will eventually reach the developmental point when they will no longer feel lost on the physical plane of life. 

Book knowledge and learning parrot fashion is well and good, but any information that comes our way has to be integrated by us and that can only happen through testing and trying it out for ourselves. Unless we apply the spiritual knowledge we are finding along the pathway of our lives to every one of our daily encounters, it will remain what it was in the first place: book and head knowledge that has no spiritual value whatever. Only through conscious application can it sink into our consciousness and in this way become the spiritual property of our eternal inner self. This is the only type of possession we take with us into the world of spirit, when our time for departure from the physical plane has come; no-one can ever take it from us. It accompanies us into Eternity and will forever stand us in good stead, as it can be drawn upon whenever the need for it arises. 

* * *

Spontaneity

The following is the essence of a teaching about spontaneity from the White Eagle group of message guides that came my way in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as they are known in earthly life, and quite a different one when spiritual or occult truth is concerned. Until you have built into your soul body the creative God atoms of light and with their help have found a deep inner understanding of such matters, you cannot serve life as you would like to. Knowing something with your mind only is quite different from being able to comprehend it with your inner self. The result of the latter is spontaneous good thinking and actions through which the light of God’s love flows and that have the power of creatively raising the atoms and vibrations of your whole world. 

‘The growth of your mental bodies depends on what kind of habitual thought patterns you develop. To most effectively train theirs, wise ones during their times of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections, tune the receiver/transmitter stations of their earthly minds into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. This, with the passing of time, changes their thinking and behaviour patterns quite naturally. By conducting their lives the right way and without hesitation following the advice of their Highest or Christ Self, this part of their nature gradually takes over their whole being. 

‘Through this your higher mental vehicles develop and you are evolving into a living channel and bridge between Heaven and Earth. As a result the living God within all life can flow through you and work on transforming your planet into a state that is far removed from the way it is known at present. The new Earth that God and the Angels are in the process of creating will eventually be so advanced that, although it still consists of the same substance, its matter will be filled with more light and therefore be much less dense than you know it now.’ 

* * *

The Golden Future Of Humankind

There now follows the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought 16th April 2018: ‘Miracles come into being as a result of putting into operation the Divine law of love. At all times it manifests itself in earthly life as much as it does throughout the rest of God’s Creation. On the Earth plane human beings are used in gentle and beautiful ways to bring miracles about. You have no idea when God and the Angels are creating one of them through you. 

‘For quite some time by now, they have been working on the greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth. It consists of healing the minds and bodies, spirits and souls and each one of you individually and collectively of your whole world. This is possible because on the inner level of life there is no separation between anything, whenever one of you finds healing not only your whole world but the entire Creation heals with you. 

‘Once more we would like to draw your attention to the importance of the Divine law of love. In your world it not only manifests itself in goodwill, kindness and tolerance between people, but also that in ever more of you a new kind of faith and trust is stirring. These feelings keep on growing the more you find out that all life throughout the whole of Creation is one great spiritual family of all life; that on the higher and highest levels God and the Angels and Masters are taking care of you and your world, assisted on the lower levels of the spirit world by countless numbers of friends and helpers. All together we are responsible for the development of you and your world. 

‘This kind of knowledge awakens in human hearts and souls a growing interest in the Angelic beings in charge of other planets and studying other parts of the enormous spiritual Universe where planet Earth once was crystallized into a form of matter so that you, during lifetimes spent on it could receive earthly education. The great plan of life provides that each one of you would be spending many lifetimes playing the role of a mere earthling, so that you could get to know and understand the material world you would be placed in time and again. For a long time you would be unaware of your true nature, but towards the end of your earthly curriculum the truth would be revealed to you. 

‘Great things are in store for every human being. In your higher etheric bodies you will in due course be able to visit and get to know the worlds of much more highly evolved beings than you have ever consciously known before. They no longer require physical bodies for getting around and neither will you by that time. For however long you choose, you can live among and be one of them. There is no need to be afraid of getting lost in the vastness of space because God and the Angels will always be with and part of you, the way they have always been. The only difference will be that you are not only conscious of their presence, you also can see them. They will forever be guiding and protecting you, the same as they have always done. 

‘So be of good cheer, dear friends of the Earth. Each time earthly life threatens to get on top of you, keep on keeping on and look forward to these things. If occasionally the going gets too tough, take comfort from knowing that what’s happening to you is but a small part of your evolutionary journey which is sure to pass. Trust us when we say that all is well, all is good and rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels, and ours, because that is the truth. We hope that knowing this will help you to endure what your karmic debts still have to present to you with as much courage and strength as you can muster. And never forget that we are with you to supply you with these qualities and as you move through your experiences, they are quite naturally developing within you.

‘Refuse to limit your thinking and conceptions of earthly life. Send your loving thoughts into the spiritual Universe and further into what’s known to you as outer space of the physical one. Become aware that all lifeforms that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation are one big family and that therefore they are your siblings. In your thoughts move further and further away from your small planet and mingle with the beings of other worlds, send them your love and greetings. The time is going to come when you will be visiting them, not with the help of clumsy spaceships but using your higher etheric bodies. Spaceships as you know them would be of no use to you out there.’

* * *

God’s Unerring Justice

The essence of an extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris February/March 2018 under the heading ‘The Inner Awakening’: ‘The law of life is love and evolution through love. God is the law and the law is God, whose love and laws pervade and rule every level of the whole of Creation. The Universal laws cannot be influenced by anything that would change their course and corrupted them. They know no punishment or retribution and they do not judge. God’s justice is perfect. Errors or miscarriages of justice are unknown on the inner spiritual levels of life. Every outer manifestation is an extension of the inner ones and therefore has the same qualities and characteristics. 

‘The law of Karma is not by any means something negative, as many earthlings believe it to be. It is completely neutral and returns as many good and positive things as negative and evil ones to its sender. The law just is and functions exceedingly well. The only thing it has in mind for humankind is providing opportunities for consciousness expanding experiences that help every one of God’s children of the Earth to grow in wisdom and understanding, whilst redeeming itself and making good where it once sinned. 

‘In the whole of Creation there is no such thing as chances, accidents or coincidences. Everything that happens in your world is the result of the law of Karma, especially the events that on the surface of life appear to be very tragic. If you had access to the Akashic Records *, you would be able to see for yourself how the conditions of such occurrences, for those affected by them as well as the groups and nations each one of them belongs to, down to the minutest details are the outworking of the Karmic law of cause and effect. This is how the whole of humankind, individually and collectively, is constantly redeeming some of their karmic debts.

‘Because God’s characteristics and powers are also in you, every one of you carries the power within – if only in its slumbering state thus far – for sowing the seeds of a more beautiful and peaceful world. Your present is occupied with attending to your karmic obligations and making every effort to go about it in the right manner. Learning to control your thought processes and living in harmony with God’s Universal laws empowers you to sow the right seeds in our present lifetime. The knowledge of this is the instrument God and the Angels are placing into everyone’s own hands – or rather heart and soul – for making their own contribution towards positively influencing your own future and that of your whole world.

‘In the long run it is irrelevant whether Christianity or any other belief system survives. It’s the Christ spirit in every human heart and soul, in its total and unconditional surrender to its Highest or God Self. Its kindness and goodwill, tolerance and love for all lifeforms is the only authority who can save and redeem each one of us and our world. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are part of it and working on it – together with you on the one hand and with God and the Angels and Masters on the higher and highest levels of life on the other. No-one on their own has any true power, but together with them makes us so strong and powerful that anything can be done and performing miracles is easy. 

‘And if you are longing to find truth, all you have to do is gain access to the wise one, the living God within you. On that level of consciousness the meaning of God’s love is known and you are meant to use the knowledge we are bringing you about it in your everyday life. In words, thoughts and actions show the people around you how they too can find their own way to God’s light, i.e. wisdom and knowledge. Encourage them to do their share of preparing for a golden harvest on the Earth by sharing the seeds that are coming their way with as many as possible. 

‘Keep the glorious vision of the new golden age in mind and do not allow anything to deter you and do not be disappointed when you see but a few results of your work. Hold steadfast onto the vision that we are giving you about the age of love and peace, wisdom and truth, that is sure to come into being as ever more of you desire it and willingly and unselfishly work on making their contribution to bringing your new world into being. And because God is in everything and at all times is manifests Him/Herself through the Universal laws, in the fullness of time perfection and joy will come to your world through everyone’s own efforts.

‘You will then be experiencing a life that none of you can as yet imagine, even in your wildest dreams. It is going to be a life of beauty and joy, health and harmony and the love that is the supreme ruler of the spirit spheres. They are spheres of pure light and beauty that are far beyond the world of desires of your present existence and the astral worlds. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance darkness. Peace be with each one of you as you journey onward into the light of full conscious awareness. There is nothing to fear. God, the Angels and we are with each one of you, holding your hands, giving of our courage and strength, and showing the way whenever someone asks for it. As everybody is required to do their share of the work involved, do your best to spread the good news we are bring you. 

‘Whenever you wish to find out whether someone is telling you the truth, go to your inner guidance. It knows the way of all things and will never lead you astray. Naturally, this also applies to the knowledge you receive from us.’

* * *

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

No-One Is Without Value

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a precious and unique being, who is loved by the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents, far more than any of you can imagine. No human being is without value and each one of you is of the greatest importance as a manifestation of God, who is in the process of evolving into perfection, i.e. wholeness, and through whom the Divine forces in due course will be able to touch the lives of countless others. Your earthly minds are receiver and transmitter stations and potentially each one of you is a channel and reflector of God’s light. If in your minds you hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine through you into the whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s light can reach and illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well as many others who are unknown to you. 

‘The esoteric meaning of the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter and resurrection story is but an allegory that describes the death and resurrection of every human being’s spiritual nature. At the beginning of your education on the physical plane, every spirit/soul’s consciousness is nailed to the cross of that existence. For wise higher educational purposes they have to die. Yet, after having spent a sufficient number of lifetimes in the earthly school of life, through the understanding gained everybody’s spiritual nature eventually rises from its ‘grave’. It then moves from your subconscious mind into your conscious awareness and is therefore ‘resurrected’ by every lower earthly self.

‘May the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you. Through an improved grasp of these things may the heart and soul not only of every one of you heal, but also those of the whole of humankind through nothing more than the loving and caring breath of  improved understanding.’

* * *

And this is the essence of another teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as a Lodge’s Monday Thought on 7th January 2019: ‘Every human being is constantly close to God’s loving heart. For a long time without being aware of it, this love is part of you and when in the fullness of time the Divine spark within you wakes up, your own Christ nature starts to develop. Through bringing forth the highest and best that is within you, this part of your being provides you with the sweetness, nobility and strength of character of the Divine, and also the inspiration and courage to move bravely along the predestined pathway. Wherever it may take you, it will give you companionship and never ending love and joy as the glory of God’s Creation reveals itself to you more and more.

‘The false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of your world’s old religions have kept humankind for long enough from discovering that your earthly existence is by no means a one-off affair, at the end of which you either wind up in Heaven and are eternally at one with Jesus, or frying forever in the fires of hell in the devil’s realm. We are glad to tell you that none of these things ever existed on the earthly plane. We are  also glad to tell you that every human being’s pathway of life is a long drawn out evolutionary journey. The initial part consists of spending many lifetimes experiencing the manifold lessons of the earthly school of life. 

‘This, however, is only necessary until your higher God or Christ has evolved sufficiently, so that your eternal and immortal spirit/soul no longer requires a physical body for getting around. That’s how, in the fullness of time, every human being is released into enjoying the ever greater freedom and beauty of our world, the spirit realm. You will never be alone. Forever you will be protected and shown the way by wise spirit friends and helpers provided by God and the Angels.

* * *

‘Ultimately, when you analyses the situation properly, you will be able to recognise that anyone who ever took part in the earthly school of life’s lessons is not guilty of anything. This is true even though quite naturally all of them are involved in the earthly plane’s procedures of crime and punishment. Spiritually, however, none of you will ever be guilty of anything. This is because every human being, at any given moment, is but a student or pupil of the earthly school of life. And that is why, as pointed out many times before, first every one of you has to find themselves on the giving end of suffering, liberally and joyfully handing it out to those around them. 

‘In spite of this, spiritually even they are not guilty of anything. It’s merely that they are taking part in one of the earthly school of life’s lessons. Every one of them is compulsory and cannot be avoided by anyone. Everybody has to experience them and that’s why, one after the other, these lessons come to you and that in two ways. That’s why you hand suffering out to those around you during your early lifetimes. As yet you are unaware that, in the fullness of time, the Universal law of cause and effect or Kama is bound to return every one of your thoughts, words and actions to you.

‘And this is why, in future lifetimes, you will be finding yourself on the receiving end of the suffering you once handed out to those around you. Just like some folks in your world are doing at present. It’s coming to you because in previous lifetimes you were on the giving end, the way they are now. In those days, it gave you the greatest of pleasure because you got the impression that you had been blessed with the greatest of cleverness. Even though you were cheating and lying through your teeth, you believed that you really were getting away with everything. 

‘This is how, in spite of the fact that for a long time you have to be unaware of why things are happening to you, everybody has to take part in the same lesson twice. Yes, even your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers! Never forget that every one of them is your sibling in the great family of humankind. And bear in mind that whatever any one of you, at any given moment, sends into your world, in the fullness of time the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma must return to you. As soon as you have spiritually matured sufficiently so you can cope with whatever comes your way, this applies to everything that comes from you. 

‘That is why we ask every one of you to forgive, forgive and forgive! Forgiveness and love alone can help the spiritual nature of the siblings, whose behaviour is causing you suffering, to gradually wake up from its slumbering state. So practise loving and forgiving as much as possible. Bear in mind that whenever you are helping someone in any way, manner, shape or form, you are really doing it for yourself, because on the spiritual inner plane, all life is one. There is no separation between anything. The corollary of this is that whenever you are hurting anyone, you are hurting everybody and especially yourself. 

‘Although you have no conscious recall of what you did then, many lifetimes ago you too were one of your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Like them you enjoyed more than anything thinking of yourself as cleverer and superior to just about everybody around you. The suffering that’s coming your way these days is no more than the second part of the same lesson. Don’t shy away from anything because it may well be the final part of your earthly school of life’s curriculum. 

‘The energies of those who pass this examinations, at the end of their present lifetime will be right for being released into exploring the greater freedom of our world, the spirit realm. Through first hand experiences every one of you will then get to know the next higher level of their education as a young God in the making. As many of you by now are aware of, that’s what every human being truly is. 

‘The next higher level is sure to follow when the end of your earthly education has been reached. There then follows one level after another and that continues until, even the last one of you has evolved into one of the Masters of the Christ Circle, each in their own right. They too will then be able to create and destroy whole worlds and everything within them. Guided and protected by us, the Angels and their companion Masters, they will be doing so in keeping with the Divine Great evolutionary plan. God bless you all, each one.’

Updated October 2022  

* * *

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

Do Not Judge

Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.

Only being able to ever see one side of anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything that happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s karmic debts and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones refuse to judge anything at face value. They know that the things that are ugly and evil are manifestations of their unevolved state, and that each one of them is on its way of slowly but surely – and that may take many human earthly lifetimes – being transformed into something that’s good, right and beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning, getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels. Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring more of it into being.

As ever, there is more to this than meets the eye. Our world is one of dualities and consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that are in polar opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light and the other of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and in our world their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators with God, through every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are constantly in the process of creating something. Our thoughts create our reality and are feeding either into the stream of goodness and light or of evil and darkness. Even the smallest contributions increase their power and strength. If we are among the lamenters who can only see the dark side of our world, our thoughts as well as written and spoken words of complaint about its state are dragging us further into the dungeon of depression. It acts like a quagmire that pulls those affected ever deeper into the dark side of themselves and our world.

The resulting darkness, if left unattended and unresolved, is stored in the memories of our soul each time we leave our physical body behind at the end of another earthly lifetime. The lower self has no idea that its soul is calling out ever louder that it is in need of healing. Suppressing depressive symptoms with the products of the pharmaceutical industry merely delays what is truly required. With the help of these chemicals we are going to bring the darkness, that is entirely of our own making, with us into every new lifetime. When depression hits us then, we cannot understand for the life of us why this should be happening to us. 

This is bound to continue until we bravely face our depression and seriously get to work on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise, but we do not have to do this on our own. Far from it! God and the Angels are part of us and with us at all times. Not only are they aware of our suffering, they are suffering with us. All we have to do is ask for their help. It will never be denied to anyone who requests it. So why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

And that is why wise ones at all times look at the bright side of things. They concentrate on that which is good, right and beautiful in our world and the good that is in every human being. They know that even if it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is there. The evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up when the time is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts and words are feeding into the stream of light and adding to its strength. They also have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those around us and assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would otherwise have done.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

 With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (53)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 15th October 2022*_​
It’s such a shame that so many in your world to this day weep and mourn when one of their loved ones has departed from their plane. Yet, it’s good to observe that ever more of you by now realise that the only purpose such lifetimes serve is taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, one after the other. As already sufficiently explained, each one has to be experienced twice: first from the giving end of handing out suffering to those around you. Later, when the indwelling spirit/soul has matured sufficiently to cope with what comes its way, its earthly personality finds itself on the receiving end, of the same kind of suffering. 

Each earthly lifetime only lasts for a predestined length of time, during which every human being is obliged to take part in these lessons. However, we notice with gladness that ever more of you these days realise that our realm, the world of spirit and light, honesty and truth, is the only place from which every one of you can emerge at the beginning of another earthly lifetime. To it you return as soon as it has run its course. There is nowhere else for anyone to go. 

The concepts of Heaven and hell of your world’s old belief systems for long enough have served the purpose of frightening people and keeping them away from discovering what truly happens. These things belong to the past; day by day they are becoming more outdated. And because the Aquarian age is the age of truth, ever more of it has been appearing in your world for quite some time by now. Through the Aquarian writings we have been bringing ever more of ‘the truth and nothing but the truth’ to your world. Our messages are an essential part of it and so are the ‘Songs Of Inspiration’. At the end of this chapter we bring you the most important one of them.

* * *

The one who in his just ended lifetime played the role of Burkhard, Aquarius’ brother, has once again safely landed in our realm from which he emerged eighty-three years ago. His spirit/soul, in the loving arms of one of the Angels of transfiguration brought him home to humankind’s true eternal home once more. We are glad to observe how ever more earthlings realise that this is the only place from which every one of you emerges at the beginning of another earthly lifetime and returns to, as soon as it has run its course. 

From his present perspective Burkhard can see for himself, the same as all other spirit/souls in our realm, that your world’s so-called pandemic is nothing but the most gigantic hoax that ever took place there. And there could be no better example than what happened to Burkhard, one way or another at the hands of the pharmaceutical industry. All its companies for a long time have been working extremely hard on producing a rope on which each one of them is presently occupied with the process of hanging itself. 

As a result of unpleasant family circumstances – there are so many in your world, and each one exists for wise higher reasons, that we believe it’s not necessary to enlarge on this theme here. In any case, at some stage of his present lifetime Burkhard was told by the medical profession that to survive he was in need of a heart-pacemaker. Nobody told him at the time, that this was going to be accompanied by also requiring a multitude of the pharmaceutical products. That’s because as one stops working for a patient, it needs to be replaced by another one. Each medication has different side-effects. That’s just what the pharma industry wants. It has another product ready and on offer as soon as one medication no longer works.

Each time Burkhard was glad to accept because it helped him to survive on the earthly plane. This kind of treatment continued until, approx. six years ago his kidneys almost stopped working. The medical profession quite openly told him that this was due to the many medications he had taken over the years. However, kidneys no longer functioning they should, is no problem for the pharma industry either. Naturally, it is the supplier of whatever is needed for dialysis. Three times a week Burkhard went through this unpleasant procedure and that for almost six years. Bravely, he battled on whilst thinking: ‘At least I am still alive!’ 

In his weakened state, he was easily convinced that humankind’s existence on the earthly plane really was threatened by viruses. So he took part in all vaccinations that were offered. From where he is now, he can easily see for himself that the vaccines that were injected into him contained toxins that could only aggravate his condition. That’s what they promptly did. After spending many weeks in the intensive care station of his local hospital, being treated with ever more pharmaceutical products, in the hope they would ease his suffering and help him to reach the end of his present lifetime. 

With whatever the medical professions treated Burkhard, it does not seem to have occurred to anyone to simply turn off his heart-pacemaker. And that’s why had to struggle for many weeks, getting weaker and weaker. Yet, the pacemaker did its work splendidly and would not let him go. 

* * *

This is why we seriously plead with you, dear Friends, should you ever be offered a heart-pacemaker, we hope that you will have the courage to reply with a simple ‘No!’ We assure you that when the moment of your departure from earthly life’s lessons has come, you will be doing so easily and gladly. And that’s is because from deep within your innermost being you know that there truly is nothing to be afraid of in our realm. 

On the contrary, there is a great deal to look forward to when you no longer have to care for your spirit/soul’s outer shell, like an overcoat. That’s the best every human being’s physical body can ever hope to be. You will be taking to the spiritual wings you have grown, in the course of the many lifetimes, you spent on the earthly plane. They are yours, you are entitled to them. The process is very similar to a beautiful butterfly leaving behind the cocoon in which it has grown up and developed. 

We believe it’s the highest time that ever more in your world become aware of this. The knowledge will enable them to freely and willingly let go, when one of our Angels of transfiguration calls for their spirit/soul, with the intention of taking it to its true eternal home and that’s our realm. That’s why we wrote this message, so it can not only be read but also understood by those who are spiritual ready for it. And should your physical body no longer function the way you would want it to, respond with a loud and clear ‘No!’ to whatever the majority of the medical profession offers you from the wide range of the pharma industry’s products. 

Instead turn to, as many as you can afford, of the natural healing methods that are on offer in your world. You will be surprised about how many are available and new ones keep on appearing. Stick your toes into the water and find out what the ones that appeal to you can do for you to find out whether they can help. The pharma industry once almost replaced the natural healing methods, but only almost! With the passing of time, the industry turned ever more into a money-spinning machinery that did not intend to heal anyone, far from it! One of their products led to the other. Where the side-effects of one left off, another one picked up, and so on and so forth. That was the only way the shareholders of the companies involved would remain interested and invest ever more of its capital. 

And now, let’s return to Burkhard for a moment. The upside of his prolonged suffering is that he has cleared every last one of the debts in his spiritual ledger. He is as pleased as Punch that never again he will have to take part in life on the material plane. He can if he ever wishes for some special reason. But we believe it will probably not be necessary and that’s because of the rapidly approaching new golden age. When the outer material plane has become the same as its inner spiritual counterpart, it will be with you. People’s greatest enjoyment will then be assisting each other to give of their best to make Mother Earth into an ever more beautiful and peaceful place. Exploiting and taking advantage of each other will have become unknown. 

Last but by no means least, we would like to draw your attention to the fact that nobody is ever just let loose in our realm. Glad to have left behind the struggle of coping with the greatest hoax ever on the earthly plane and whatever else is still making life ever more intolerable there, you will be delighted to hear that, here as well as on the other side of the veil that to this day separates your world from ours, everything will forever be unfolding in keeping with the Divine Great evolutionary plan.

From our realm you will be able to support the loved ones you left behind on the material plane. There are certain rules and regulations that you will be happy to obey. You will constantly be supervised and guided by friends and helpers surrounding you, as well as the Master who is at the head of the group you have joined and in charge of it. Which group you belong to in our realm, depends on whatever evolutionary degree you had reached at the time of joining it. We assure you that all is well and always will be well with both parts of your world and that is because their development has always rested safely in our hands. This will forever continue. God bless you all. 

* * *

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

Going Home



Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day, 
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by, 
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day, 
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on . . .

I’m just going home!
Without being aware of it,
I have gone this way many times before.
And it’s good to know that none of us
Ever has to do so on their own. 
One of the Angels of Death held our hand and
Took us back home into the world of spirit or light.
From which every one of us emerges
At the beginning of a new earthly lifetime.

God and the Angels always have been and 
Forever will be as much part of us
As we are part of them.
And wherever our evolutionary pathway
May still have to take us,
There’s no need to be afraid of anything.
They will forever be accompanying us
And showing the way. 
We shall always be safe because 
In all Eternity our life will rest 
In the loving embrace of the 
Great Father/Mother of all life and 
Their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s departure from the earthly plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it’s always at the right moment. And that’s going to apply as much to you and me, as well as everybody else. The way I understand life now, is that it is by no means a one-off affair, the way our world’s old religions tried to make us believe. Nobody is snuffed out like a candle, each time one of their earthly lifetimes has reached its end. Every human being’s existence consists of a long drawn out developmental journey that is constantly taking each individual, the whole of humankind and our world, forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of all life. 

The essence of every human being is spirit/soul and like God, they are eternal and immortal. Only when the wise higher purpose of any given lifetime has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our spirit/soul’s home into the world of spirit or light. This is independent of what age our outer shell, the physical body, may be and in what manner our departure comes about. To my mind, no death can be described as ‘untimely’. It would be an injustice to the infinite wisdom and love with which God and the Angels in charge of our development are taking the greatest of care about attending to every detail of everybody’s evolutionary pathway. 

Our Creator is the Divine Trinity of the Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light, is our Creator’s Divine Trinity. And the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are the executors of the Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. They are responsible for the development of every human being who ever took part in earthly life, the whole of humankind and our world. This is the ultimate authority who decides about everything that, in keeping with the great plan, needs to happen in the whole of Creation. They are the only ones who have any true and everlasting power. Nothing is beyond or outside of their will and wishes. And no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place without their consent. This is true for any kind of death, including suicide. Find out more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

The only part that dies when one of us departs from the earthly plane is their physical body. But that’s merely an outer shell which every spirit/soul requires for functioning and getting around in our world, for one lifetime only. Ever more of us these days are becoming aware that leaving our physical body behind does not mean we are dead. Because the essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul, we can and will never die because just like God we are eternal and immortal. At the end of each earthly lifetime, one of the Angels of Death returns our spirit/soul to the world of spirit or light. It is humankind’s true home, the inner spiritual background of our world, from we emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to as soon as it has run its course. 

 Whenever one of our loved ones has left this plane, there is no need to think that they have gone to a place somewhere ‘up above or out there’. Even though the spirit realm is invisible to earthly eyes, it is there nonetheless. Everything that appears in our world, the outer plane, first has to become manifest on its inner counterpart. Without the inner, there would be no outer; there would be no you and me. And that’s why there is no need to ever talk of those whose physical being has left us, as if they had disappeared altogether. They most certainly have not. 

Our world is not really a home. It’s but a temporary staying place, a school and place for growing in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and the world around us. That’s how every human being’s consciousness slowly but steadily expands. Each can only do this from their own experiences. Nobody can do it for us. And everything that ever happens on this plane does so for a wise higher purpose that’s meant to teach those involved something. 

And because I get much comfort from music, especially when it is accompanied by words that really speak to my heart, this song is now winging its way to you, in the hope that it might do the same for you.

* * *

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

About Children

Holding a babe on her bosom, a woman said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
Every human being is a beloved child of the Earth 
Of the Great Father/Mother.
We are all manifestations of life that’s steadfastly moving
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral 
Of the whole of Creation, one of their own as well as 
One for the whole of humankind and our world. 

Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you.
Even though they are with you for a while,
They do not belong to you.
You can give them your love, but try not to make
Them think your thoughts.
From as early as possible, teach each one how
To think its own thoughts, 
Come to its own conclusions and
Develop its own opinions.

Although you house their physical bodies for a while,
Their spirit/souls are uniquely their own. 
In their soul memories they have brought with them
Their own hopes, dreams and aspirations 
And they may not be the same as yours. 
That’s what you also did when you entered
Your present lifetime and will do again,
Should you need to return to this plane 
In a future lifetime, in case you have not yet 
Finished your education in the earthly school of life. 

Being like your children is good for you.
It keeps you young at heart with them and you continue to
Observe our world with the innocence of a childlike perception.
Whatever you do, forget about making your children like you,
As that would be holding back their development 
And not do nothing to assist yours.

Sagittarius is the zodiac’s sign in which 
Humankind’s superconscious faculties are developed. 
It symbol is the archer, half human and half God. 
Parents are the bows from which 
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is sending everyone of Its children forth like 
Living arrows onto the material plane.
The members of Angelic Kingdom serve the Divine archer.
They love to shoot their arrows as far and wide as possible.
They alone can see the marks, which are invisible
To earthly eyes, that every arrow leaves behind
And how much progress it is making
On its pathway of getting to know itself 
As a spark of the Great Light and 
A young God in the making. 

That’s how, in the course of many earthly lifetimes,
Every one of us evolves into an ever more perfect and beautiful
Manifestation of the archetype that exists in 
The Great Father’s mind.
The first step of our apprenticeship as a young God
Is taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. 
It has reached its end as soon as
We have evolved into a Christed one,
Each in their own right. 

The Divine archer loves parents who not only
Give their children roots in which they can grow but also
The freedom to fly when they are ready to leave the nest;
Stepping back and setting their offspring free,
Safe in the knowledge that they will do well because
From early on they have been encouraged 
To make their own mistakes, so they can learn from 
Their own experiences and dream their own dream.
Support your children to fulfil their own highest potential, 
As that sets you free to attend to yours. 

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore each one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who appreciate that although children at first live 
In smaller bodies than their own, they have nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed spirit/soul,
Who may have a much longer evolutionary history 
Behind it than its parents;
And that their gifts and talents are not inherited from 
Any of their forebears but it could already have taken 
Many lifetimes to develop them and bring them 
To full flowering, maybe in this one.

Wise parents tell their offspring that:
They are not some kind of appendix of them;
They have been granted the gift of another lifetime
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and forever will continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain that every human being is personally responsible
For every one of their thoughts, words and actions,
And that the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, 
In due course returns every one of them to is sender.
That’s why in each lifetime we are born to parents who are
Like the parent we ourselves were during our most recent lifetime. 

Wise parents teach their children that they are personally
Responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions
And that the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma,
In due course returns every one of them.
Through their example they are showing that,
If one wants to get anything of value from earthly life,
It’s essential to first put something valuable into it.

From as early as possible, wise parents encourage their children not to blindly swallow everything they hear, see or read; not to believe that something is true just because someone says so, whoever they may be; to let everything flow through the inner filter of their very own wise one or living God within, who communicates with everybody through the world of their feelings. If something is true or false, this guidance reliably lets us know. 

Wise parents don’t endlessly give to their children. Through first giving something and then withholding it for a while, their offspring learn about its value. That’s how the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother have always been teaching us, their beloved children of the Earth the value of honesty and truth. And this is why our world needed approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. With the old religions unnatural all-male God-head and their steadily increasing store of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices, and the insistence of their leaders that they are literally true, one step after another honesty and truth were almost completely removed from our world. 

Although it seems that God and the Angels are allowing the present outburst of lying and cheating, deception and corruption, they will never cease to be the eye that does not sleep. Wise ones know that it must be happening for a wise higher reason. They forgive your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers because they really do not know what they are doing – most of all to themselves when, in due course, the law of Karma returns to them the seeds they are so happily sowing far and wide.

Wise ones know intuitively that our world’s present state is the crescendo and final instalment of being taught the value of honesty and truth. When they have reappeared, they will be appreciated and treasured beyond compare. Every one of us will ensure that they will never again go from us and our world. Wise parents realise that the Great Father/Mother together with their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light, are the true parents of the whole of humankind. Earthly parents can merely act as their representatives and can only ever be substitutes for the real thing.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated June 2021

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (54)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 16th October 2022

Weep Not When Someone Passes From Your World*_​
Increasing numbers of you these days realise that time does not exist on the other side of the veil in the spirit realm. To this day separates the material world from it. Rejoice, because as soon as your spirit/soul has once more returned to us, at the end of your most recent earthly lifetime, you are free to visit our halls of learning as frequently as you like. That is the place where you can take part in any of the subjects you may have been interested in for a long time. yet never had enough time to seriously study them in your present existence. 

When you are looking at the next two chapters, please bear in mind that when we presented them to your world through our scribe/secretary Aquarius a long time ago, it was our attempt at helping her to find a better understanding of the subject under discussion. The initial part of ‘The Healing Temple Of The Sun’ you can visit in your dreamtime and during meditations, but it no longer applies to you once your spirit/soul has returned to our realm, at the end of your present lifetime. 

* * *

From ‘Our World In Transition’

In The Healing Temple Of The Sun

Imagine that you and I, together with our Guardian Angels, are standing on the shores of a lake in the world of light. Its water looks like mother-of-pearl and appears to be perfectly still, but then we notice that it is gently moving and that its colour is constantly changing. Another Angel joins us who introduces itself as the keeper of the lake and explains that it is a healing lake. Sensing that we are in need of healing, it tells us that the best way of starting this process is to slowly and deeply keep on breathing in the love of God, until every cell and atom of our whole being is filled with it and white wings of healing light have wrapped themselves around us.

The Angel explains that although God’s healing light looks white, in truth it contains every colour of the rainbow and each one has a different healing quality. For example, green is cleansing, blue brings deep feelings of peace and relaxation, a golden shade of yellow restores hope, faith and trust in the Highest and also vitality, the different shades of purple assist the opening of humankind’s higher consciousness and so forth. Just by looking at us the Angel knows what colours are going to be most beneficial for us. So it takes us by the hand and walks with us into the lake. The water is soft and warm; it supports us well and our movements are peaceful and effortless. Floating in it feels like being held and protected by the loving arms of the Great Father/Mother. Refreshed and cleansed we leave the water after a while. Thanking the Angel of the lake, we say good-bye.

Our whole being is open to the beauty and wonder of the spirit realm. It is filled with the rosy glow of dawn and we notice that one of the stars in the sky above us shines with particular brilliance. Our Guardian Angels have taken over again and one of them explains that what we are looking at is Venus, the planet of love and peace, beauty and harmony. In earthly life it is the planetary ruler of Taurus, the feminine fixed Earth sign of the builder. Here Venus appears as the Morning Star. Venus also rules the cardinal Air sign Libra, the masculine sign dedicated to the development of marriages, partnerships and all other kinds of relationships. Here Venus appears as the Evening Star. ‘As a matter of fact,’ the Angel says, ‘what you are looking at is a good omen that a new developmental phase of the whole of Creation and therefore also for the whole of humankind and its world, is progressing well. 

The Sun’s light together with that of the Morning Star creates a pathway of healing light across the lake’s water. At first it’s just a narrow strip, but it soon widens out and becomes a golden highway into the heart of the Sun. Hand in hand with the Angels we are walking into the love and warmth of the Sun that’s drawing us ever closer into its loving embrace and our whole being joyously responds. A circular temple comes into view that is supported by seven mighty pillars and filled with light. We walk up seven steps and enter the temple through a golden arch. One of the Angels explains that the pillars represent the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. As executors of God’s great plan of life, they are in charge of and responsible for the evolutionary development of the whole of Creation, including us and our world.

The Angel continues: ‘What you see on the altar of the temple is the holy grail of the consciousness of the Great Father/Mother of all life, from which their love constantly flows into every cell and atom that exists in the whole of Creation, nurturing and caring for it at all times. And wherever something is in need of healing and putting right, God’s love does its best to restore its normal healthy functioning. If you would like to find out more about this, how about visiting the Halls of Learning?’ When we nod in agreement, our Angels take us to the hall where the Angels of Sagittarius, the zodiac’s sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties, hold their lectures. 

When we enter that hall, the Sagittarian Angel at the lectern interrupts its flow and greets us with these words: Everything you will ever hear in these halls is the truth and that includes scientific subjects. In this realm no-one is exposed to the assumptions and the more or less inspired guesses that some of your earthly scientists indulge in, in the hope that this will enable them to join the ranks of highly paid pop-star scientists. Many in your world to this day believe that the event of the earthly sciences has put an end to the notion of God, the Creator. 

How could there be a Creation without a creator? Nothing comes from nothing, nothing ever could and nothing ever will do. But there will come a time in the not too distant future when everybody on the earthly plane will know that the only thing your scientists can do is trying to understand the Great Architect and Designer’s laws that are the basis of all life , on every one of its levels and that throughout the whole of Creation, not merely on your planet. There is no need for humankind to do away with the notion of God as the Creator of everything that exists anywhere. The only thing that’s required is a better understanding of who or what God truly is.

However, let’s return to the creative ideas that are constantly flowing from the Great Father’s mind and how they are brought into manifestation on the material plane. The material for anything that is brought into being in the whole of Creation is the Christ Star’s light. For the material world the Father’s will reduces the light’s vibrations and the power of his thoughts projects his ideas to the Great Mother. Her love and wisdom decides which ones should be brought into being and where, and that could be anywhere in the whole of Creation. 

When one of the Father’s ideas starts to manifest itself in the matter of your world, at first it can only do so in a crude and unevolved state. That which in earthly life is perceived as evil is in truth merely the early phase of development. In particular this applies to the earthly personality of human beings. The evolutionary journey of every individual spirit/soul may take hundreds, thousands and in some cases millions of lifetimes. From the moment of their first appearance in the material world the Divine Trinity constantly draws them, the same as all its creations, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And that’s how they slowly but surely evolve into ever more accomplished and sophisticated, beautiful and perfect manifestations of the ideas that exist in the Father’s mind.

* * *

In The Halls Of Learning

The Sagittarian Angels continues: When the Creator said: ‘Let there be light!’, it was to be brought about in two different ways. The first one is quite literally the Christ Star’s light. That is the giver and nurturer of all life. Even the earthly feminine elements of Earth and Water are created from this light. Light also consists of the knowledge and understanding that the thus created offspring will be gathering along the pathway of their long evolutionary journey. Spiritually, these two things are light and the lack of them is darkness. 

Every earthly self travels round and round the zodiac, time and again touching down in every one of its signs and houses. The more frequently it does this, the more it grows in wisdom and understanding of itself, its environment and also of God. At the same time the cells and atoms of the lower self’s physical body absorb increasing amounts of the Christ Star’s light, who is constantly drawing all manifestations of life forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral into its loving embrace. And that’s how humankind’s individual and collective consciousness expands.

The human spirit is masculine. Every one of them is an integral part of the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father or God. Like Him they are eternal and immortal. The physical bodies of humans and animals alike are part of the Earth and belong to it. As every creature grows in wisdom and understanding during its long evolutionary journey the cells and atoms of their physical bodies slowly but surely fill with ever more of the Christ Star’s light and so does your planet. That’s how Mother Earth evolves through the contribution of every one of her creatures. 

And for as long as you are taking part in earthly life, your soul is part of Mother Earth’s soul. She in turn is part of the soul of the whole of Creation, the Great Mother, the feminine sensitive feeling aspect of all that is. She is the storehouse of the soul memories of every spirit/soul that ever participated in earthly life or any other place or world in the whole of Creation. This is why the Great Mother’s wisdom knows the answers to any questions any one of you may ever care to ask. And even the tiniest bit of new understanding someone gains along the pathway of their evolutionary journey, wherever it may be taking place, adds to the already existing vast amount of spiritual knowledge. Through this it will keep on expanding in all Eternity. 

The number 1 represents the first impulse of the creative process, the masculine energies of the Great Father or God. 1 = Leo, ruled by the Sun, the Sun in its own sign. The number 2 represents the second impulse, the feminine energies of the Great Mother, the Goddess. 2 = Cancer, ruled by the Moon, the Moon in its own sign. The astrological masculine elements are Fire and Air. All creative ideas are of a fiery nature. Fire = ideas. Air = thought. Through the power of thought the Father is constantly communicating his ideas to the Great Mother. Her elements in earthly life are Earth and Water. Earth = matter. Water = emotional, soft and sensitive feeling nature, the soul. The human physical body contains a combination of all four elements. 

Number 3 = expansion, Jupiter, the expansive and beneficial planetary ruler of Sagittarius, the sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. The light of the Universal Christ is the Sun of all suns and the light of all lights, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father and Mother. They are the Divine Trinity who is working and functioning as one, peacefully and harmoniously. Each one responds to the demands of the others freely and willingly. From the Christ Star’s light the designs that have their origin in the Father’s mind are formed and brought into manifestation on the material plane, for example on the Earth. The Mother’s love and wisdom decides what should appear and when. The same applies when the time for removing and de-creating whatever has served its purpose and therefore is no longer required. Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, everything is recycled and that countless times.

And now the Angel makes a human form appear. Turning to its listeners it asks: ‘Who to you think this is? Does it look like Jesus?’ When we nod in agreement, it tells us that what we are seeing is but a thoughtform. God and the Angels temporarily created it to support the belief that every word of the Christian religion’s Jesus story is literally true. Nobody on the earthly plane would ever have followed any of the religions the Highest Forces from time to time introduced there, if it had already been common knowledge that they have never communicated with your world in that way. You were not to know too early that they were always bringing the higher esoteric truths of their wisdom hidden behind the surface words of the myths and legends, allegories, symbolisms and metaphors they presented. 

For a long time that has been their only means of communicating with you and your world, but this has been changing profoundly since your world’s entry into the age of Aquarius. It is the age of truth during which the ideas of the Highest will increasingly flow directly from the Great Universal mind into the receiver/transmitter station of the earthly minds that their owners consciously tuned into its frequencies. This shows their willingness to act as channels for what the Highest Forces wish to present to your world at any given time.

The understanding of the truth behind the surface words of the Jesus tales is of great significance for the present phase of humankind’s spiritual development. Even though the story in truth is but a legend, it was presented to your world as if every word of it were literally true. The purpose of this exercise was keeping humankind away from discovering the higher purpose of its earthly existence, of God’s true nature as well as its own and every human being’s special relationship with its Creator. God’s great plan of life provided that these things should be revealed only when the right time for doing so had come, which would be the case when the Aquarian age had been reached. 

That’s why God and the Angels for some time have been revealing to your world that the only true saviour and redeemer of you and your world is the Christ Spirit because Jesus is but a symbolism that stands for the higher God or Christ nature of every human being. At the moment of its first appearance and the earthly plane a tiny spark of the Christ light is planted by God and the Angels in its heart where it remains in a slumbering state. Through the experiences of everyone’s earthly life the spark slowly begins to wake up. The Divine qualities of honesty and truth, tolerance and goodwill towards all manifestations of life are aspects of its Divine nature in all of you. These characteristics eventually are brought forth from deep within your own being. And that’s how, with the passing of time, the Christ Spirit ever more comes down to the Earth and brings peace, balance and harmony with it. 

* * *

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks’

About Time

Refuse to think of time in the earthly sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy. Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between anything, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else evolves with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of their earthly existence can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. And there is no separation between anything there, each time one of you consciously changes their perception of life and attitude towards it, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what surrounds you. 

Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and the profound goodness of your existence. When its higher purpose reveals itself to your lower earthly self, it becomes clearly visible.

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to evolve into healers and lightbringers who, in the fullness of time, can be used as channels through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with the Great White Spirit and the Angels and experience the elation of acting as a true child of God by assisting others to become aware that they too are sparks of Me, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights, and therefore My daughters and sons. In the name of love the Divine Trinity asks this of each one of you. And never forget that nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. Everything is constantly recycled time and time again. Each human life is consciousness that on the Earth plane believes that it is taking place in time. In truth, the concept of time only exists in that world, anywhere else there is no time. Life on your planet is a constant coming and going. Earthly personalities appear and exist there for a while, then their outer form dies. The indwelling spirit/soul moves on and the physical body that is left behind apparently decays, but in reality even this aspect of your being merely changes its form.

* * * 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age 

Do Not Think In Terms Of Time

There is no point in trying to understand humankind’s destiny as a whole and that of every individual within it, for as long as our nose is too close to the canvas of earthly life alone and our mind remains focussed on that it consists of but one single lifetime. Without moving to a higher perspective it’s impossible to recognise the greater picture, that there really is a great plan of life for the whole of humankind in which every individual has their place, and that all is well with us and our world. There is no doubt in my mind that there really is a great plan as well as a smaller one for each one of us, that we have always been steered and guided by God and the Angels, and that countless numbers of Angels and Masters, and other spirit guides and helpers are constantly beavering away on our behalves behind the scenes of earthly life.

If we wish to make sense of our race’s existence in physicality, there is no point in thinking in terms of one or two earthly sojourns only. For as long as we insist that this is all there is to life, it can do nothing but steadfastly refuse to make any sense whatever. But as soon as our outlook changes and our perception expands and includes the concepts of eternity and God’s great evolutionary plan, quite magically everything falls into place and makes a great deal of sense. At last we then grasp the reality of the infinite love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who so lovingly and with the greatest of wisdom and foresight created this life for us, so that we should learn from it and grow in understanding of God’s true nature and our own.

Wise ones are sufficiently evolved souls who no longer think about one of their lifetimes but all of them, hundreds maybe thousands, who knows? For many of us this is likely to be the most important lifetime of all, the one of awakening into our own true nature. For those who are becoming aware of the high and holy destiny that awaits each one of us as beloved children of God, the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are beginning to open. This means no longer running with any kind of herd or forcefully being led by the nose to the slaughter, for example in times of war, commanded to kill and maim and to be killed and maimed – the way we are sure to have done in some of our lifetimes – by priests, emperors, kings and now politicians. They had and to this day some of them have he right to demand from their fellow citizens to sacrifice their life on the altar of their leaders’ crazy ambitions, struggles for power and empire building.

When one takes a closer look at humankind’s evolutionary journey so far and every single human pathway within it from this perspective, one can only come to the conclusion that there really is no point in thinking in terms of time. Spiritually it’s impossible and unimportant anyway because the concept of time merely exists on our planet. It is one of the Universe’s many teaching aids that help to give structure and some kind of shape to our lives. The Great Architect is the designer of the great plan of life and the Angels are its executors. They alone know when the process of spiritualisation of all life on the Earth plane will be complete. Meanwhile everything rests safely in their loving hands and anything that is still happening is part of the charted road of spiritualising that we and our world have to walk. 

The spiritual knowledge we are finding along this way are the instruments for freeing ourselves of the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages. The Universal forces are placing it into everybody’s own hands. Yet, all types of spiritual wisdom should be used with caution and wisely. Discrimination and discernment are high on the list of qualities that have to be honed to a fine pitch by us. Whenever we are in doubt about something we have heard or read, our first port of call needs to be a consultation with our inner teacher, our intuition, so it can show us whether someone else’s truth should or should not added to the store of our own truth. 

And whenever we encounter someone’s suffering on our pathway through life, it is good and right to support them and do the best we can to ease their situation. Reminding ourselves that everything in earthly life is but a passing phase and a lesson the sufferer is being taught helps us not to get emotionally too involved in what the other one has to go through. Loving them with detachment becomes easier the more we at one with our Highest Self and view all life from Its perspective. This detachment is needed if we wish to make a lasting and valuable contribution towards alleviating the suffering and pain of our world, especially that of an emotional and/or spiritual nature. Lifting the sufferers into the light of the Christ Star and praying for the assistance of the Angels is the best we can do in any kind of situation.

As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are here to live our truth and prove through our behaviour that we trust that we and our world are resting safely in the Universe’s loving hands. And yes, I do believe with all my heart and soul that in the fullness of time with Its help all crooked corners shall be made straight and all circumstances, no matter how difficult they may appear to be at present, will be resolved, redeemed and healed. Best of all we can help our world when we share the spiritual wisdom and understanding we are finding along our own pathway through life with those around us, so that they can see for themselves that all is truly well with us and our world, in spite of the things that are still happening around us. 

To paraphrase one of Christianity’s beautiful hymns: ‘Freely, freely, you have received. Freely, freely, now give! Go in My name and because you believe, others will live in Me, too.’ It is not our job to carry the world on our shoulders – that is God’s responsibility. Our task is lifting of all humankind and our whole world into the heart-mind of God. In our prayers, meditations and contemplations, whatever our own unique and preferred ways of communing with the Divine are, at any moment we can ask for the help of God and the Angels, for they are the only ones who know what really is for the best. We can do this whenever and wherever their assistance is required. Any plea of this nature will never be overheard or denied.

Last but not least, to paraphrase St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in Me and becomes like Me, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, is one with the Great Father/Mother of all life, who can then work through you to bring about the greatest miracle of all, the healing and restoration of your whole world.’

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*
Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (55)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 19th October 2022

The Built-In Lie-Detector*_​
Every human being on the earthly plane, as well as those who are resting and recovering in our realm from the stresses and strains of that existence, possesses their very own built-in lie-detector, at least potentially.  Your in-tuition, i.e. the inner teacher, the wise one or living God within every human being, that’s your lie-detector. It is an essential part of everybody’s own being because it knows the way of all things and quite reliably can provide you with the answers to any question you may ever care to ask. 

We are glad to notice how increasing numbers of people in your world these days are becoming aware of this teacher. This enables them to make ever better use of it. When at long last everybody has become aware that they have this teacher and therefore pays attention to everything that comes to their attention and sifts it through this filter, situations like the pandemic your world for some time has been enduring will no longer be possible. The present one has come about because not enough people have become aware of their inner teacher’s presence and have not yet learnt how to tune into this ability and use it, for their own benefit and the whole of humankind and your world. 

That’s why we beg of  those who are receiving this message, never forget to pay attention to what the small still voice within you may wish to tell you, at any given time, including about our message. The truth and nothing but the truth will come your way whenever you listen to its voice. And should you ask it about what’s presently happening in your world, it will tell you that it’s the greatest hoax that has ever taken place there. The more of you tune into your intuitive abilities, events of this nature will no longer be possible. And what a relief that will be!

* * *

From ‘The Philosophy Of The Astro Files’

Telling A Truth From A Lie

Through the inner connection with the Source of our being in the fullness of time every one of us will eventually gain access to all Its wisdom and knowledge. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth during which it is going to flow with ever increasing strength into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. With this the ability of distinguishing between right and wrong, and telling a truth from a lie is becoming of ever greater importance. But how shall we go about it? 

Any kind of information causes within us a reaction from the world of our feelings whether something is right or wrong. This applies in particular to fresh spiritual knowledge that we are finding along the pathway of our present lifetime. The more we tune into our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, the more clearly we receive its signals that what we are hearing or reading is either in keeping with the Source’s wisdom or not. This is our own built-in lie detector, which every human spirit/soul possesses, at least potentially. Once the inner connection with our Highest or God Self has been re-established, constant practice helps this aspect of our nature to grow ever more powerful. Eventually, it gets so strong that, at all times and in all situations, the resonance from the depths of our own being tells us quite reliably where we stand with regard to what is before us.

Jesus is but one of the many symbols of the wise one or living God within everybody. It is the only truly reliable and trustworthy teacher and guru in the whole of Creation and that is its way of teaching us earthlings the art of discernment. The higher or God aspect of our nature is part of the Christ and its home is on the highest levels of life, it is the Christ. And that’s the constant companion who has always guided and protected us and forever will continue to do so, on the earthly plane of life just as much as anywhere else in the whole of Creation, wherever our future studies and explorations may be taking us. This aspect of our being knows us, its earthly counterpart, better than we shall ever do. It is familiar with all our needs and especially the spiritual ones. Through it we intuitively receive the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest that is right for us.

This wise one within decides how much of it we are capable of digesting at any given stage of our development. It knows when we are ready to find out more, then brings it to us and helps us to understand it. And that’s how it comes about that some of us to this day are completely satisfied with believing that Jesus Christ is a historical figure, who once really did walk the Earth. The revelation that the story of the Master’s life is but a legend only comes our way when we have evolved sufficiently and are mature enough to cope with the truth. Only then are we ready to grasp that Jesus represents the archetypal God-man, the Highest or Christ part of everybody’s own being, who from the moment of our creation has been waiting to wake from its slumbering state and come alive in us.

This explains the necessity for updating and upgrading the spiritual knowledge that God and the Angels gave to our world from time to time. New religions and belief systems then emerge that are intended to move us, individually and collectively, another step forwards on the evolutionary pathway that eventually returns every human spirit/soul into the fully conscious awareness of its own Divinity and oneness with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Their own born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights. Every one of us is a spark of this light. 

That’s how what once was considered to be the truth, in the light of humankind’s moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life that, which for all of us with the passing of time, brings a better comprehension of such things, becomes not an untruth or a lie, but merely an outdated belief. Discarding the old ones about us and our world, our place and role in it, takes a long time. Initially there is a great inner resistance against this, but gradually the new revelations sink ever deeper into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. For all of us there eventually comes the moment when we can see for ourselves how the false beliefs we are legging to of are taking us home into the awareness of our true nature. This process of deep inner soul healing each one of us has to work their own way through and when we are healing, our whole world heals with us. 

One of the laws of Creation is that new things can only be born when something old has outlived its usefulness and is therefore ready to die, destroyed and recycled because nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. For example, the cells and atoms of physical matter rearrange themselves and are transformed by the Highest into different lifeforms. Something similar happens to ideas and principles. They too have to be allowed sufficient time and space to die a natural death, so they can be shed when their time for doing so has come. As time goes by, they transform themselves into new and more positive and constructive ways of thinking and believing and perceiving things. 

In particular this applies to many of our world’s current viewpoints that to this day are based on nothing more than superstitions and false beliefs. Never forget that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of the Universe and that what we think today, we shall be tomorrow. Nature abhors a vacuum and if we think that with every small bit of empty space that is created in our individual and collective consciousness whenever someone lets go of another one of their false beliefs, it instantly fills with the healing energies of the Highest, then that is what really happens. So, let’s get on with it.

Last but not least, to paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written in the religious books of your world or you received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find, after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’ 

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (56)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 20th October 2022

Come And Share My Dreams*_​
Creating the impression that no-one is watching them has always been our most essential equipment in this process. That’s why it’s necessary that, in the beginning of being educated in the earthly school of life, human beings believe that whenever they are alone, nobody can observe what they are doing. In truth, none of you ever is. As many of you by now are aware, something like a veil to this day separates the world of matter from its inner spiritual counterpart, our realm. Spirit guides, even though they cannot seen by earthly eyes, always have been and forever will constantly be observing and guarding every human being on the earthly plane. 

And that is why, for us, peoples’ behaviour and reaction to anything they encounter has always been the best way of assessing which evolutionary level anyone on either side of the veil has reached, any moment of day or night in your world. This applies in particular to those who still believe that it does not really matter how much they sin against anybody else,  because there is someone of a higher spiritual nature who possesses the power of redeeming anything they do and so save them from winding up frying forever in the fires of hell. 

The best example of this is the God-man Jesus. Many in your world to this day believe that he really exists and once walked on the earthly plane amid human beings, just like they are doing now. All people on the earthly plane were ever required to do was declaring that they believe in Jesus, even though the God-man only ever existed on the earthly plane as a thoughtform.

As valid as such beliefs were in previous ages, especially during the age of Pisces, that age has definitely been left behind some time ago. The Piscean age was a period during which deceptions and untruths were the supreme rulers of earthly life. Although many in your world are still stuck in those beliefs, they are outdated and that’s because the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper your world is moving into the energies of this sign, the more human beings on the material plane will discover that the only one who ever could save and redeem them was they themselves. And that is because the God-man Jesus was never more than a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. 

Yet, this aspect of anyone’s being can only be developed by taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons, one after the other. This is an evolutionary journey which, in the course of a great many lifetimes, takes every human being from getting to know first the characteristics of their own lower nature, which are also everybody else’s. When this aspect of your being has been left behind, they have to be nailed one by one to the cross of your earthly existence. That’s the only way the highest and most holy characteristics can be reached. Having dealt with this process sufficiently already, we do not wish to bore you with this theme again.

For every human being there will eventually come a time when those around you will but smile and nod understandingly when you confide in them that, once upon a time, you also believed that the tale of the God-man Jesus was literally true. Start looking forward to this coming about, because it’s an essential aspect of the new golden age, towards which humankind and its whole world is striding with giant steps, taking all of you together forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, individually as well as collectively.

Meanwhile, whenever you look at the sad state of your world’s material plane, you cannot help feeling a strong yearning welling up inside you that the Angels of transfiguration should take your spirit/soul by the hand and release them into humankind’s true eternal home. When that happens don’t despair because the moment for each one of you will come sooner than you think. Meanwhile, to assist you with the process of sorting the wheat from the chaff, we hope that the following chapters will help you.

* * *

From Stargazer’s Philosophy Behind The Divine Science

Our Character Is Our Destiny – How and Why?

Had I the Heavens’ embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,

I would spread the cloths under your feet.
But I, being poor, have only my dreams.
I have spread my dreams under your feet.
Tread softly, because you tread on my dreams.

William Butler Yeats

If the cloths of the Heavens were mine to give, I too would spread them under your feet. Being but a stargazer and poor like the poet, all I can do is share with you my hopes and dreams for our world through the Wisdom from the Stars I have been allowed to gain access to. And so I am spreading them before you instead. Please tread softly when, by partaking from what I have to give, you walk on my dreams.

My dreams are of a peaceful world where human beings live and work together in peace and harmony. Instead of exploiting, oppressing and enslaving those around them, unselfishly they help and support each other wherever they can. All accept responsibility for themselves, each other and our world. Everybody is a wise one who has taken charge of their character and with it their own destiny and that of our world. People are tolerant and patient with each other. They have a kind and loving word not only for their nearest and dearest but for everyone, including members of other races and cultural backgrounds. Pulling in the same direction, all together we are moving forwards and upwards into an ever more peaceful and prosperous present and future.

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution, renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our existence. Now, imagine for a moment that we are already in the midst of this new golden age. Hunger, starvation, sickness, violence and crime are no longer known. We co-exist with honesty and integrity. Lying, cheating and corruption have long been forgotten. Religions, humankind’s age-old favourite excuse for spreading hatred and bigotry, warfare and destruction, have vanished because all on this plane of life are awake to their true nature. They have re-established their inner connection and direct link with our Creator. Hand in hand with God and the Angels all life once again moves smoothly along, the way it once did in past golden ages.

During the final assault on the peak of the spiritual mountain of being reunited with our Creator, the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers from the world of light showed us ever more peaceful and loving ways of being. They taught us that every human soul can beneficially influence the flow of their own destiny and that of our world by seriously working on the improvement of their character through bringing forth only the best and highest of our inner qualities. Thus we transformed our weaknesses into strength and further enhanced and made best possible use of the characteristics that had already been developed by us into strong and positive ones in other lifetimes. 

Making this peaceful dream world into a reality on the Earth plane is why I am spreading the cloth of my dreams at your feet in this part of the Stargazer’s Astro Files. The same as all my other writings, it has been woven with many colours, lots of love and a great deal of care. All those who are willing to work with me on making our dream world into a reality on the Earth plane, I ask to proceed gently and with kindness, for you will be walking not only on my dreams but also your own. And they, in the final analysis, are the visions of God and the Angels for our whole race and  our world.

We are part of God and God is part of us – we are God. The Godhead experiences itself through us and dreams its visions through us. At the same time, we are the dreamer and the dreamed. In some human souls the Great Father/Mother of all life experiences itself in great material riches of the Earth, in others it dreams of spiritual wealth and hopes for the freedom and ultimate release from the shackles of our planet in the Age of Aquarius. One dream is not better than any other. Each is merely a different kind of learning and our Creator getting to know different aspects of Itself. 

* * *

The Mountain Of Life

We are all climbing different paths up the mountain of life
And everybody sometimes must experience hardship and strife.
Many paths lead up the mountain of life,
And some of its climbs feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others are long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
The beauty of truth is that each way has its own song,
By listening closely we find where we belong.

So climb your own path true and strong,
But respect all other truths, too,
For your way for others may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius 
* * *

What The Animals Can Teach Us

As we know by now, the world around us is an outer manifestation of the inner life of our race, individually and collectively. It acts like a mirror that constantly reflects its state back to us. Subtly and in many different ways, the Universe has always been trying to guide us and teach us by showing us better ways of living harmoniously with each other and our world. Martin Luther, the Father of the Reformation in Germany who, for the first time in its history, made the Bible accessible to lay people by translating it into German, observed: ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human behaviour much better.’ The same applies to all other parts of the world around us. Much new understanding can be found through observing the environment and intuitively interpreting what kind of messages it may contain.

Have you ever observed geese heading south for the winter or when they are returning in spring, flying in their typical ‘V’ formation? If so, did you reflect on why they should be on the wing in this particular manner? Did you marvel at the Great Mother’s wisdom who decreed that geese should fly this way? For those who walk around with their inner eyes open, the animal kingdom in the flight of the geese reveals that working together – flying in formation – can also get human being more easily to where they wish to go.

As each bird flaps its wings, an uplift is created for the bird immediately behind. By flying in ‘V’ formation, the whole flock has at least a seventy-one percent greater flying range than birds flying on their own. The same principle applies to the wise ones who already share a common direction and sense of community. They too can get where they are going more quickly and easily, because they are then travelling on the thrust of each other. 

Whenever a goose leaves the formation, it instantly feels the drag and resistance of trying to go it alone, so it quickly gets back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front. Human beings who have as much sense as a goose stay in formation with those who are headed the same way as they are. When the head goose gets tired, it rotates back in the wing and another goose takes the lead. Taking turns at doing demanding jobs is just as sensible for people as it is for migrating geese. They honk from behind to encourage those up front to keep up their spirit and their speed. What do we say when someone signals at us from behind? 

Last but by no means least, when one of the geese gets sick or is hurt in some way, it falls out of formation. The flock noticing it, two other geese the wounded one to lend help and protection. They stay with the patient until it is able to fly again or until it dies. Only then do they take off on their own either to catch up with their group or seeking to join another formation. Human beings who have as much sense as a goose also stand by each other. 

I find it hard to imagine why people think aspects of creation like these ‘just happened’. Surely, only a creative genius could engineer a design like this one.  So, when it comes to the blessing and healing of our world, hand in hand with God and the Angels, let us all fly together in formation, so that much will be achieved with a great deal more ease than any one of us on their own could ever hope for and mountains of faith will indeed be moved.
* * * 

Unfolding Our Unlimited Potential

As God’s children of the Earth and young God’s in the making, our potential is unlimited. Individually and as a race, we are capable of rising to the most dizzying evolutionary heights. Our individual and collective character is the only thing that can ever stand in the way of making the progress that is rightfully ours. All negative and difficult Karma that was created in the past and to this day is being created by many is due to someone’s character flaws. Every bit of it one day has to be made good and redeemed, either in this lifetime or another. By holding us responsible for ourselves and our character development, the Universe has placed the means for putting an end to this kind of misery in every human soul’s own hands. 

Before our Creator everybody is the same and no soul is better than or superior to any other. Either openly or hidden in the recesses of our subconscious, we all have been endowed with a fair share of the most unpleasant traces of human behaviour. To name but a few: utter selfishness, belligerence, arrogance, aggression and nastiness, over-possessiveness, greed and too much acquisitiveness for our planet’s material goodies, all these things are deeply embedded in every one of us and therefore hard to overcome. These characteristics are some of the lowest aspects of Aries and Taurus – find out more about them by following the links at the end of this chapter. Everybody has them because every soul, at the beginning of each new evolutionary cycle that takes us through all the signs of the zodiac, has to take part in the Aries and Taurus lessons. 

In our work at overcoming the negative aspects of our nature, much can be achieved with the help of astrology. In the right hands it can be turned into a veritable life-help. Our birthcharts deal with the potential we have brought with us, but we ourselves are the only ones who can tell what we have made of ours so far. The progressions and transits show us which energies are predominantly influencing us at present. The Bible tells us that there is a right time for everything, astrology confirms that every human life contains times for reaping and others for sowing. I believe that the Divine science is meant to be used as a tool for assessing which point we have reached on our pathway through life and what energies are influencing it mostly and what kind of life lessons they are trying to bring. There are good times for launching new  projects successfully and those when it is wiser to slow down to wait for another attempt. 

In the course of many years, my speciality has become assisting those who are interested in working on their character, and through this, their destiny, to look for and unfold their highest potential. When the birthchart it placed in the right hands, it can turn into a most wondrous instrument for familiarising oneself with one’s inner motivations better. Although I always stress that I am not a fortune teller, it occurred to me that, when all is said and done, our character is our fortune and determines our destiny. So, whether I like it or not, maybe I am a teller of fortunes, after all. After studying every one of my interpretations of the Sun signs, even before including the other parts of the Astro Files, you could be a better judge of that than I am. 

The way I understand this life is that during our existence in physicality it is everybody’s own task to make the best possible use of whatever the Universe makes available to us. This includes astrology because it can help us to get in touch with and learn how to consciously tap into our inner resources, i.e. the knowledge and learning we have brought over from other lives. It can help us to find ways of coming ever more into harmony with the flow of the energies in our life, and ultimately with ourselves and our Creator, so that our life can work more smoothly. The birthchart gives clear indications where our strengths and weaknesses lie. 

Before I can change anything, I first have to become aware of what is operating within me. Only when I have found what my strengths are can I consciously work on making them even stronger; the same applies to converting my weaknesses into strengths. Once I have become aware that I have the freedom to choose how to behave and react in any given situation, can I begin to work on counteracting any trends and tendencies within me that are not to my liking. Those who are still unaware that this is the case are what is commonly known as ‘ruled by their stars’.

Astrology can help those who dislike people to become more tolerant through a better understanding of what is moving through their lives and the pathway they have to walk. Tolerance grows naturally from a better perception of why some folks simply cannot help behaving in certain ways and the strange things some of us insist on doing to each other, our Earth and the other Kingdoms and also to us. Broad-mindedness towards ourselves and each other is the natural by-product of an ever increasing grasp of the true purpose of our earthly existence. It comes from finding out that we are all on the same pathway and share similar lessons, and that many of people’s weird actions are due to reactions from their subconscious, where everybody’s memories of all lifetimes are stored. 

For as long as our instinctive responses come from there in an uncontrolled manner not a great deal can be done about them. To my mind, changes can only be made successfully by those who wake up to the realisation that each one of us is responsible for their own behaviour. Without accepting this responsibility and taking charge of our character and inner thoughts and motivations, it is just about impossible to bring about the fundamental changes that are vital for every human soul’s evolutionary progress.

Isn’t it comforting to know that in the end, we all get what we deserve, no matter how long it may take? Becoming increasingly aware of this gradually makes us more tolerant and less critical towards ourselves and those around us. As we reflect on the amount of suffering we ourselves must have caused and gone through, in the course of many lifetimes, love and compassion for ourselves and our own suffering as well as that of everybody else’s begin to fill our heart. It hardly bears thinking about what those who still insist on misbehaving and bringing suffering to those around them and our world are doing to themselves. Hence, according to the legend, Jesus’ last words on the cross: ‘Father, forgive them – they know not what they are doing.’ With our present degree of awareness one cannot avoid uttering the same. The Master soul on the cross forgiving those torturing him is a fine example of how we are all required to forgive those who have ever trespassed against us.

On our present level of existence there is no way of telling the reasons for certain happenings in our lives and why people still do painful things to us. Let’s take an example from the reign of the Romans. Crucifying those who had broken their laws in those days was a popular method of punishment. Now, if some of us who are here today, took part in one of those crucifixions – as we may well have done – on either side of the Roman justice system,  we may have heaped enormous karmic debts upon our shoulders. That’s why, whenever I am tempted to sit in judgement over someone, I find it useful to take a moment to reflect and ask myself: ‘Will the one amongst you who is without sin, cast the first stone?’ I am sure there just isn’t one. 

It is for our own protection that we do not know what we have been up to in previous lifetimes. If we knew, we would probably find it impossible to live with ourselves, as every unkind word, thought and action has to be redeemed by us, if not during this lifetime, then in another. This realisation to me is the most powerful incentive of all to start working on ourselves. Only by thinking carefully about how to respond in any given situation do we take our destiny into our own hands. We then respond to the pull of our spirit, symbolised by the Sun in our birthchart, so it can help us bring forth the very best and highest that is within us. 

This Sun stands for the spiritual Sun, the Sun above and behind all Suns. It is the giver of all life that radiates its light and warmth through the Sun in the sky above us into us and everything that shares this existence with us. Each one of us is a spark of this great light who is constantly tries to guide us from our inner darkness of ignorance into the light of conscious awareness and knowledge of who we and It truly are. Following Its guidance and under Its protection, we shall gradually shed our fear of pursuing humankind’s most lofty ideas and dreams, irrespective of what the world around us may still believe in.

* * *

How Does Our Character Determine Our Destiny?

As we know by now, the world around us acts like a mirror. It constantly reflects back to us what we ourselves are, especially the aspects of our nature that so far have been hidden from our earthly self’s view. And because we are magnetic beings, we attract into our lives people who are a reflection of what we ourselves are. As the law of Karma ensures that everything we send out into the world must find its way unerringly back to us, it is easy to see that improved behaviour and thinking patterns actively create better, i.e. easier Karma. That’s why I say that our character influences and determines not only everyone’s individual destiny, but also that of our whole race. 

It is every human soul’s birthright and duty towards itself and our Creator that we should develop our moral/spiritual fibre to its highest potential. Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us are required to make their contribution towards shaping our world into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place. And that can only happen when each one of us gets to work and changes their character make-up. For anyone wishing to find a more intimate perception of their own strengths and weaknesses, as well as other people’s, there just isn’t any better tool than astrology. The new understanding of human nature it can provide us with assists us with growing ever more tolerant towards ourselves and others. 

In my view, there is nothing quite like astrology for pointing us to our inner motivations and helping us to unearth undiscovered soul treasures in the form of gifts and talents that thus far have been neglected, in spite of the fact that they took many lifetimes to develop. In this one they are waiting to be re-discovered, worked with and polished to a high sheen, so they can help us to carry out the specific task that has been allocated to us by the Highest forces of Creation for the evolutionary progress of our race and world. 

Like everything that is in our world and all worlds, knowledge is a gift from God. And like all things on this planet, it can either be used for good purpose or abused. As always, the choice is ours of how we use any kind of information we have access to. Words of warning about the use of our special gifts come to us from Anne Bronté, 1820-1849, in ‘The Tenant of Wildfell Hall’: ‘All our talents increase in the using, and every faculty, both good and bad, strengthens by exercise. Therefore, if you choose to use the bad or those which tend to be considered evil, till they become your masters, and neglect the good at their expense till they dwindle away, you have only yourself to blame.’

So, beware! From the mass of information that is trying to flood and invade our consciousness, as aspiring healers and lightbringers to our world we have to pick and choose the raisins from the cake that is on offer. The rest needs to be discarded. And let’s not fool ourselves. It depends upon the choices that people like you and I make whether our world continues to sink ever deeper into evil or whether it rises above it and the Earth becomes the place of our dreams. If we do not wish the former to happen, each has to make their contribution towards raising ourselves and our world onto ever higher levels of consciousness.

Never forget that today is Eternity and that everything in the whole of Creation consists of vibrations. Every letter in the alphabet has a certain vibration, so has every colour and note of music. Every one of our thoughts represents a vibration and those we are sending into our world at any given moment are building and shaping our future. If our dream world is one filled wisdom and truth, love and beauty, we need to firmly keep hold of this ideal and act accordingly in all our endeavours, because that’s the kind of future we are at any moment helping to create. What we have to endure today is the result of the vibrations we sent out yesterday, i.e. in other lifetimes. And because today reflects yesterday and at the same time creates tomorrow, you can see for yourself that in fact it is Eternity.

There is no need to worry unnecessarily about the daily events of earthly life. It is better by far to concern ourselves with sending forth, from the very core of our being, the vibrations we now know are helpful for creating a more agreeable future for all. Love is the supreme law of the Universe that rules everything. And today is important only in so far as the right reactions to everything that comes our way can bring future growth, happiness and harmony into earthly life. 

For those who have awakened to their true nature, the time has come for taking the future, their own and that of our whole world, into their hands. Each one of us will eventually be required to make their contribution towards creating a more peaceful and harmonious world. The human imagination is part of the creative processes of the Highest, which brings all things into being. As young Gods in the making and coo-creators of God, in our imagination let’s create the kind of world we would love to return to, should another lifetime be required for our educational curriculum. 

* * *

Within You Alone Are Destiny, Paradise And Hell

High above the firmament I searched
For the source of predestination, paradise and hell!
And my wise teacher said:
‘My friend, within you alone are
Destiny, paradise and hell!’

Omar Khayyam 1048-1123 AD

When Omar Khayyam wrote the above words such a long time ago, why did it take me until this lifetime to find out that our character does actually determine the flow of our destiny and how can this be? When we consciously change our behaviour patterns, actions and reactions to those around us from negative and destructive into positive and constructive ones, we are making much better progress on the evolutionary spiral of life than we used to do. And as we are evolving and growing, all life is doing the same. Our new thinking and behaviour patterns empower us to take charge of our own destiny and at the same time positively influence that of our world. 

The only true free will we as earthlings have is making a conscious decision about how we wish to react to the people and situations that are constantly coming our way. This happened unconsciously before the awakening of our true nature and the realisation of the higher purpose and meaning of our existence. What is happening to us now is a giant stride forward in the process of learning to control the urges and desires of our lower earthly nature. Taking charge of all aspects of our nature is the only real power we as earthlings ever had and will have. To shed some more light at what is required from us at our entry into the Aquarian age, there now follows an extract from my interpretation of the Sun in Aquarius: 

‘The fixed Air sign Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. It is the eleventh sign in the zodiac and the eleventh house is its natural domain. Its keyword is: ‘I know!’ Aquarius is the sign of revolution, whose symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this, it is hardly surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind. It is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the earthly consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all nations, and ultimately with all life. In this sign the highest human hopes and aspirations can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking it smacks too much of times gone by, the patriarchy with its suppression of the feminine. The true spirit of Aquarius is equal rights and opportunities for all. Fortunately, by now there is sufficient evidence in our world that this ideal is slowly but surely gaining the upper hand in the consciousness of our world. Many opportunities for conducting our lives in accordance with this principle are offered to each one of us, especially to those who are spending their present lifetime in this sign. If they so wish and are willing to work hard on themselves to fulfil the special requirements of their sign, they have excellent potential for growing into significant mental pioneers of this our New Age. 

‘Yet, much love and devotion to the Highest are required. Let no-one run away with the idea that the Aquarian gifts, the same as those of all other signs, will ever automatically fall into anyone’s lap. Nothing could be further from the truth. This is especially true when Saturn is involved. The soul then has to strive particularly hard if it wishes to reach the highest possible evolutionary level in its present sign. Saturn’s keywords invariably are self-mastery and self-discipline. The Aquarian co-rulership of Saturn and Uranus clearly shows that these qualities have to be acquired before any soul can hope to be released into the spiritual freedom of this sign.

‘Uranus, the liberator, is the planet of revolution and upheavals that come about by the will of God, to free us and our world from the restrictions that bind us to the past. Allowing young and inexperienced souls to freely handle the Uranian energies would be like placing an atom bomb into a toddler’s hands. Clearly, concentrating on integrating Saturn’s invaluable gifts is essential. They are the fundamentals which every soul must learn under the guardianship of this incorruptible, impeccable and stern taskmaster of the zodiac. Ever watchful it guards the inner gates before any of us will be ever allowed to come anywhere near working with the Uranian energies.’

All the characteristics and powers that are in God are also in every one of us. Even though in some of us they only exist in seed form, they are there nonetheless: the very best as well as the worst. The simplest way of actively and positively influencing the flow of our destiny is when one makes a conscious effort at doing our best at all times and constantly bringing forth the highest qualities from within ourselves. As spiritually everything has to be done for real, reading about these things is not enough. Our daily affairs and relationships, even the smallest and seemingly least significant ones, need to be conducted in keeping with the knowledge we now possess. When we consciously live in harmony with the Universal laws we are taking charge of our destiny and helping it to move along more positive and constructive pathways.

* * *

 With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (57)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 21st  October 2022

‘Waking Up From The Dark Night Of The Soul’*_

You’re sick of the game? Well, now that’s a shame.
You’re young and you’re brave and you’re bright.
You’ve had a raw deal!’ I know – but don’t squeal,
Buck up, do your damnedest, and fight.
It’s the plugging away that will win you the day,
So don’t be a piker, old pard!
Just draw on your grit, it’s so easy to quit.
It’s the keeping-your chin-up that’s hard.

It’s easy to cry that you’re beaten – and die;
It’s easy to crawfish and crawl;
But to fight and to fight when hope’s out of sight –
Why that’s the best game of them all!
And though you come out of each gruelling bout,
All broken and battered and scarred,
Just have one more try – it’s dead easy to die,
It’s the keeping-on-living that’s hard.

From: ‘The Quitter’ by Robert W. Service
‘Rhymes of a Rolling Stone’

And that’s why we are bringing you
today some more chapters of  the

_*Stargazer’s Philosophy Behind The Divine Science

Love And Wisdom*_

Knowledge comes from learning.
Wisdom comes from living.
Anon.​
Love is the supreme law of the Universe, from which all other laws radiate out. We were created from love and all of us are here to learn how to love wisely, the way the Great Father/Mother of all life loves us. This is the kind of love that knows when withholding is better than giving. Our prime task on the Earth plane is finding people and things to whom we can give our love and who will return it to us. We are magnetic beings and because of this we can only attract into our lives that which we ourselves are, on the outer as well as the inner level. 

That’s why people of a different calibre than those who are already accompanying us can only be drawn into our orbit by altering the vibrations of our own character and through this changing the emanations we send out into our world. It is impossible to achieve this through merely changing our name, because on the inner level this does not alter who and what we are. The only thing that can do this for us is a change of attitude towards life and people that is caused by our new thinking and behaviour patterns. 

From time to time all of us require new human encounters that can provide us with fresh consciousness expanding experiences. This alone can bring us the spiritual growth and ever increasing understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life, which we are on the Earth plane to seek. First and foremost however we are here so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding, but a heart that is filled with love is not enough in itself. We also need to strive for poise, inner strength and above all wisdom. Wisdom alone knows that sometimes it is kinder to withhold things, in particular spiritual knowledge, from others than sharing too much of it with them. Whereas uninitiated ones may withhold something for selfish reasons, wise ones do so with good and positive motives. 

Wisdom and love are the realm of the Great Mother of all life. Wisdom goes hand in hand with love. Love is wisdom and wisdom is love. Without love there can be no wisdom. Although wise ones do not want to deny others access to their gifts, they wish to hand them over in the right manner. Their inner wisdom tells them that sometimes it is better not to give too much. For example they may withhold some of the wisdom they gained from their life’s experiences in order to allow the other person to make their own mistakes and learn from them. Spiritual knowledge they may hold back because they sense, with the help of their inner guidance, that the soul before them is as yet unready for what they have to give. A wise one rests safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels will see to it that the younger and less experienced soul will also understand when their time for doing so has come. 

When someone has personally been involved in tragic events or something of this nature has happened to the folks around them, this person – the same as those directly affected – is likely to struggle with coming to terms with the seemingly senseless loss of life that so frequently has to be endured in earthly life. Sufficiently evolved souls eventually find comfort in the realisation that the whole thing was part of God’s perfect plan of life, in which nothing happens perchance or by coincidence. Their inner wisdom in due course consoles them with the knowledge that such earthly happenings, with all the suffering and sadness they bring, have always presented some kind of karmic redemptions for events that were once – and that could have been many lifetimes ago – caused by the vibrations those involved sent out into our world. 

Our friends and helpers in the world of light are an essential part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. These companions will never do things for us when we reach out for their helping hands. They are merely there to encourage, support and coax us along the highways and byways of life. At all times they are ready and willing to assist us by supplying us with renewed courage and strength, hope and trust that enable us to do for ourselves, so that in the end the achievement is fully our own and not theirs.

The following is the essence of an ‘Anniversary Message’ from the White Eagle group of guides in Stella Polaris February/March 2016: ‘Never think you are unknown to us. We know each one of you individually and are prepared to give you all the help in your life that is truly needed. And the way you need us, we also need you. Our work on the outer material plane could not be as effective without your loving co-operation. Our role is to give you spiritual sustenance, but our work in your world depends upon you being prepared to give of your light, i.e. your higher knowing and understanding. We want all our beloved family on the Earth plane to know that we are constantly with each one of you in spirit. We are by your side and our only concern is your spiritual growth and expansion of life. No-one will ever be overlooked, because the thread of spiritual contact that exists between us and every one of you on the Earth plane never breaks.’ 

* * *

Astrology As A Lifehelp

The supreme law of life is Love and all other laws radiate out from it, one of them is evolution. This makes it easy to see that everything that is in us and our world, the same as all others, is continually moving to fulfil the requirements of these laws. As above, so below! As parents on the Earth plane we would like to provide our offspring, be they of the body or of the mind, with the best possible start in life, in the hope that this will help them to well later in life. Our behaviour on the Earth plane is a reflection of the Divine love that once brought each one of us into being. It is for this reason that we are allowed to make our own mistakes and errors, so that we may learn from them how to do better next time. Our own experiences alone can help us to grow in wisdom and understanding. Through tapping into our inner resources, in the course of many lifetimes we slowly but surely get stronger, more resourceful and resilient. 

To familiarise us with the darkest and most fearsome of humankind’s nature, the journey of our spiritual development on the Earth plane first takes us into the depths of the evolutionary spiral of life. To stop us from returning home each time the going gets tough, the wisdom of the Great Mother decreed that souls in their earthly existence should not find out too early who and what they truly are, who brought them into being and what kind of a relationship they us have with this force. The knowledge of our other world, our true home, remained hidden from our view so that each time round we should think to ourselves: ‘I’ll only be here until the moment of my death. Then I’m snuffed out like a candle and nothing will be left of me! Whenever nobody can hear or see me, I can do what I like and let go of my lowest urges and desires.’ 

When many lifetimes hence we eventually stir from our spiritual slumbers and, unbeknown to us at that time, the bill for the suffering we once spread about so generously is presented to us in the form of traumatic encounters and painful experiences, which we now have to endure. This serves the dual purpose of paying the karmic debts of previous lifetimes and learning about the nature of suffering, and that helps us to evolve into kinder, more loving, tolerant and compassionate beings.

To help us along on the evolutionary pathway of Earth life, the love and wisdom of the Great Mother’s intelligence provided us with precious gifts like numerology and astrology. And it was for wise reasons that for a long time it was kept from us that the twin Divine sciences can be used for unravelling not only the deepest mysteries of the whole of Creation, but also those of our own existence and nature. The knowledge of these things is necessary when we begin to search ways of overcoming our deepest and darkest existential fears, so they can be left behind for good. 

More than anything else it is our fear of the unknown that gets in the way of daring to reach out towards a better understanding of ever higher and eventually the highest dimensions of life. This is probably the most difficult aspect of our earthly nature that is waiting to be worked with. If we fail to attend to this task, it will keep on getting in the way of the spiritual progress that is every soul’s birthright by trying to stop us from inviting new people, things and experiences into our lives. We shall return to this theme in the chapter ‘Fear Of The Unknown’. 

For the moment may it suffice to say that it is this fear in particular which rises into our conscious awareness whenever we encounter topics of an esoteric nature. As a result of brainwashing by the churches that lasted for centuries, that astrology is something evil that should be avoided by its followers at any cost, it is not hard to see why to this day many people are afraid of it. Fortunately their numbers are decreasing now that it is becoming ever more widely known that astrology in truth is one of the most wonderful instruments for getting to know ourselves whilst at the same time penetrating ever deeper into the mysteries of the Universe. It can be turned into an invaluable friend who provides us with signposts for a better understanding of our predestined pathway through life and pointers for discovering our strengths and weaknesses.

Strengths: 1) Sun in its own sign or house and in the house or sign of its exaltation. 
         2) Easy aspects, like the trine, sextile, semi-sextile 

Weaknesses: 1) Sun in the sign or house of fall or detriment. 
           2) Hard aspects, like conjunctions, oppositions, squares and semi-squares.

 Furthermore, astrology can show us in which part of our lives lessons of a particularly painful and traumatic nature have to be coped with. In the right hands it can help us find a better comprehension of the underlying wise purpose of such events. For example in:

* * *

Ignorance And Fear

We fear things in proportion to
our ignorance of them. 

Titus Livius
64 or 59 BC – AD 17

I believe that every ill that exists in our world has been created and is perpetuated by the twin scourges of ignorance and fear. Up to the present time they have been the two most troublesome, retarding and destructive influences for humankind. To my mind they have been barring us from finding and getting in touch with our true nature and reality for far too long. They have thus rendered our transformation from a purely earthly being into a spiritual one and robbed us of the serenity and peace of mind of knowing that we and our world at all times are resting safely in God’s hand. 

On top of all that they deny us the contentment and happiness as well as the ability to enjoy and make the most of our earthly sojourns, when in truth every one of God’s children of the Earth has a right to find these things. For long enough now ignorance has been hiding from us our true nature and relationship with the Highest. It has kept us away from discovering and connecting with our true self that is hidden behind or underneath our earthly personality. 

Divine wisdom decreed that it should be so, because only through the absence of something can we grow to recognise and learn its value and appreciate it. Therefore, it has been for wise reason that our fears kept us away from God’s truth for so long. But now that the Age of Aquarius is with us our race has reached the evolutionary point when we are increasingly ready to shed all our fears. Through an ever increasing understanding of God’s truth and knowing where to look for it, namely to the living God within instead of outer authorities, ignorance ceases to be a hindrance to our life.

The religions of our world have splendidly fulfilled the role of keeping us away from God and the wisdom and truth of the Divine. The time for this is over now that ever more of us are receiving their information from more reliable sources and have learnt look towards their inner guidance to tell them the truth from a lie. That’s why religions are fading more and more into the background of human consciousness, as you can see for yourself everywhere. It is saddening that to this day some insist on going to war over a God they fail to understand and perceive as a force outside themselves rather than an inner reality that is part of every human being and whose handling is everyone’s own responsibility. Take heart, they too will wake up from their slumbers when the time for it has come.

Down the ages the fear of a God whom we failed to understand has driven and still does drive some of God’s children of the Earth to wars and persecution. Fear of the future and the unknown, which is in fact knowable if one knows how to look for it in the right place, made people follow these religions. A case of the blind leading the blind, if ever there was one. But, I believe with all my heart and soul – better still, I feel intuitively and know – that the days of such happenings are counted because of the simple fact that increasing numbers of us are now going in search of the truth. 

Having been a fearful person all my life, getting rid of ignorance and the fears it causes is a concern that is most dear to my heart. It has become the quest of my life and every part of my work is dedicated to ridding our world of these destructive aspects of the human predicament. But how to go about it? Well, wisdom has built into our nature that we are only afraid of and feel threatened by things for as long as we are unfamiliar with them. 

Getting to know you,
Getting to know all about you,
Getting to like you,
Getting to know you like me.

From ‘The King And I’
Rodgers and Hammerstein

The only way of learning to like and love anything is through studying it and finding out as much as possible about it. That applies to astrology as much as to anything else. At the time the Bible was written, astrology was frowned upon as a mode of fortune telling and as such, the church did not approve of it. As much as I love and appreciate astrology, in principle I do agree that it is unwise to have our lives guided by soothsayers. After all, we have been granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth so that we may learn to trust the guidance and protection of our Highest or God Self. Wisdom saw to it that at the time the Bible came into being we were not yet to know that this cannot be supplied by forces that are outside of ourselves. It was too early to find out in those days that this is the realm of the living God, who dwells within every human soul. It is the small still voice of conscience who communicates with us through what is known as our sixth sense or intuition. 

For anyone who works seriously and conscientiously with astrology it is the Divine science. As a gift from the Highest that is sacred and holy, they handle it with the respect and love it deserves. If you are familiar with other parts of my writings, you may also come to the conclusion that astrology can be something very different from what is commonly found in newspapers and magazines. I hope that this will provide you with an incentive for finding out more about the Divine science and what it can do for you. As to this day, a great deal of nonsense is written and said about astrology, listening to the reactions of your inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience, is of the utmost importance when reading something about this topic. 

Recommended Reading:
‘Fear-Less Now’
By Ingrid Bacci

A valuable lifehelp and a must for all who feel fear.
And doesn’t everybody, if only occasionally?

* * *

The Impossible Dream

To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

There is no such thing as a dream that in the fullness of time cannot become a reality in earthly life. For us as God’s children of the Earth truly nothing is impossible or out of our reach, if we but ask for it and are willing to work and try hard enough. Our potential is practically unlimited and whatever our hearts truly desire, the Universe has always given us – for better or for worse, so that we may learn from the results of our requests. As a result of this, whether we like it or not, the world we presently are taking part in and whose state we have to endure, is the result of our desires of former lifetimes. Therefore, if we long for a world that is at peace, where ignorance and fear, trouble and strife, suffering and pain, hunger and starvation are no longer known and even death has been overcome, that’s what in due course God and the Angels will help us to create.

Wise ones, i.e. sufficiently evolved earthlings, who know about such things, reach out for the help of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. We are in this life to learn how to tune the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds into the intelligence of Its Universal mind and ask for whatever support we may need in any enterprise and especially when it comes to creating the new world of our dreams. Meanwhile, there is nothing for it but to keep on keeping on with our efforts, safe in the knowledge that in due course our dream will become a reality on the Earth. May the light of the Christ Star always be with you, shine upon you and fill your whole being with new hope, faith and trust that we and our world rest safely in the loving hands of the Highest.

You may have noticed that I am the kind of Stargazer who for many years has been occupied not with fortunetelling but with gazing into the wisdom and truth of the Highest Star and bringing it down to Earth, so it can be shared with those who are ready to receive it. I have never been interested in speculations and prophecies about the Stars or anything else. My only interest is looking for and finding the truth that with our entry into the Aquarian Ages is flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. Following false beliefs and superstitions, prejudices and predictions, endless speculations and prophecies, the wilder and more outrageous the better have been an essential teaching tool of the Piscean Age. All of these things together have been busily shovelling away at humankind’s pit of destruction and despair. Having left the Age of Pisces behind and the bottom of this pit reached, many are growing tired of speculations and prophecies. I could not agree more: nothing but the truth is good enough for us now.

To this day it is sad but true that the wilder and more way out a prophecy is, the more readily and eagerly it is swallowed by the masses. This is not surprising because astrologically the mass of people is under the influence of Cancer, the cardinal Water sign. It represents the soul of the people and like the soulful individuals born into this sign, the mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like Cancerians, in times of crises like the present one, when there is increased vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings floating around in the mass consciousness, we benefit greatly from making an effort to think positively and to carefully protect ourselves psychically. 

Gullibility and deception of the self and others, cheating and lying are among the most negative characteristics of Pisces. They have been among the main banes of the Piscean Age. Pisces is the other-worldly dreamer who enjoys making up tales. Less evolved souls born into this sign in the end may be unable to distinguish reality from imagination and truth from lie, so much so that eventually they believe the flights of their fantasy are true. These character traits are waiting to be shed and left behind for good by all of us, individually and collectively. The time has come when it’s necessary to make a conscious choice to conduct our lives with honesty, loyalty and integrity for the task, of whatever nature it may be, that has been entrusted into our care by the Highest. Our hearts and souls need to be filled with longing and yearning for a more peaceful world and an insatiable hunger and thirst for truth, accompanied by a willingness to do whatever it takes to find it. 

Life provided me with the finest coach for teaching me the value of truth and honesty anyone could wish for in the form of my eldest sister, a Sun Pisces. She was a died in the wool liar. As far back as I can remember I hated being deceived so much that ever since then I have endeavoured to live with integrity, honestly and truthfully. Looking back from where I am now I can see that this was the best possible preparation for the task I am carrying out with my writings. 

There are two streams of thought in the consciousness of our world, a positive and a negative one. Everything that happens feeds into one or the other. As every bit of negative thinking and behaviour is part of and feeds into the negative stream, with the passing of time this has rendered it increasingly damaging and destructive. False beliefs and prejudices with the passing of time have been dragging us and our world ever deeper into a mire of deception. It was filled with the oppression of God’s truth and the persecutions, warmongering and a general distrust and fear of life as a result of it. But now at last the time is right for leaving the negative aspects of life behind, for consciously focussing our attention on the Highest forces of life and tuning our earthly minds into theirs.

This is where freedom of choice enters the picture. Do you personally – never mind what those around you are thinking and how they are perceiving the matter – wish for the negative and destructive ways of the past to continue or would you prefer that our world moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life? The future of our world lies in the hands of simple folks like you and me. The more of us together move in the same direction, the more we as a race grow into an increasingly powerful force. An unknown author said: ‘Many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can alter the face of our world.’ This is very true and the seemingly impossible dream of a peaceful world will in due course become a reality, for the simple reason that God and the Angels will be working with us and helping us to bring it into being.

First in line of the deceptions of the Piscean Age is the notion that the story of the life of Jesus should be taken literally, that it represents an account of historical events that actually took place, and that the young and powerful hero of this tale once really walked in our midst. When one considers the many esoteric meanings that had to be hidden behind the legend’s surface words, one cannot help admiring it as one of the finest examples of storytelling ever. The skill and imagination with which they have been tucked away, the ingenuity with which the manifold initiations all God’s children of the Earth eventually have to undergo were woven into the rich tapestry of this tale, allows us glimpses into the inspiration and guiding hand of the Highest planes of life, the Christ Circle, behind this magnificent opus. 

The wealth of wisdom and truth that hides behind the parables and fables of the Jesus story, the metaphors and symbolisms that were deftly woven into its rich tapestry have their origin in the older traditions and civilizations of earthly life. The most recent of them was the Egyptian one. The skilful way these things were taken over and presented in the form of a completely new story reveal the loving hands of a true Master, whose name was not Jesus, but the Master at the head of the Angels and Master serving the Spirit of the Universal Christ.

Declaring that every word of the Jesus story is infallibly true reminds me of Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945, a German politician and Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind, nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

Having been born on the 29th October, Goebbels during that particular lifetime was a double Scorpio. All those born on the twenty-ninth day of any month are under the rulership of this sign. The life’s work and ‘achievement’ of Goebbels as an incarnation of evil presents us with one of the finest descriptions of the lowest evolutionary stage of Scorpio’s development, the scorpion with its lust for stinging, hurting and creating mischief for people. The scorpion is an animal in the order Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant cousin of spiders. During lifetimes in this sign it is potentially possible for human souls to reach three different levels of consciousness, each one of which carries its own symbolism. 

* * *

The Only Reliable Oracle

The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age people, the more people throughout our world are receiving their guidance from the higher and highest planes of life in the form of spiritual writings of many different kinds. No longer is it a privileged few here and there, in one church or another in different parts of our planet, who are receiving the blessing of a fresh inflow of the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and truth. 

As part of the natural renewal process of the spiritual evolution of our world, the holy breath of the Christ Spirit is descending ever more powerfully into all aspects of earthly life. Training ourselves to become still in mind and body is the best way of opening our consciousness and developing the ability of getting in touch with Its realms, which until recently had to remain inaccessible to the majority of us earthlings. Only in a state of meditation and in the stillness and silence of the inner levels of life can and does the Highest reveal Itself and Its truth to us.

If we earnestly and sincerely desire to find the truth about the inner mysteries of life, it is necessary to reflect deeply on the simple happenings of their daily lives in the world around us. When we are searching for God’s wisdom and truth it is best to start by looking into our own hearts. It is in the communications with all our fellow creatures and by observing nature that it is most likely that we shall find what we are seeking. This may happen in many simple ways. For example, whilst walking along a road we could suddenly stand in front of a door and sense that something is drawing us to find what we have been looking for here.

One fine day a book that never interested us before could be drawn to our attention. A friend may recommend it or we see it displayed in a shop window. Maybe we hear about it in some other way, but somehow we feel that this publication has to tell us something of importance. When we read the book, we realise that it was our inner guidance that helped us find it. On other occasions we might go within to ask our Highest Self a question. To our disappointment answer doesn’t come straight away, but later in a moment when we least expect it, it comes through a comment someone makes on the radio, on TV or in the movies. It makes us feel as if an inner light had been switched on and we sense, feel and know beyond any doubt: ‘This is what I wanted to know!’ Happenings of this nature are signs of the support of the invisible ones who at all times are beavering away behind all earthly life.

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light work in mysterious ways. Wise ones pay attention when they perceive one of their signals that something of value is waiting to be found by them. That is all any one of us has to do whenever we are searching for answers and explanations. It is essential that we do so in the right way and the right place, staying alert at all times and ever on the lookout what the things of the physical world can tell us about God and the spirit world in the background of our earthly existence. Open and attentive to sensing the presence of the Angels who never leave us, we do well to pay attention to the voice of our inner Master. It can be perceived even when we are part of a crowd, but removed from the disturbances of the material world, it is much easier to listen to the small still voice of the wise one, the living God or guru within.

In my view, paying attention to this authority is the only safe way of discerning truth from untruth and what is right or wrong for us in any given moment. This aspect of our nature is the only truly reliable oracle in the whole of Creation. It has always been there for us, but it takes a long time until our earthly self finally awakens to the fact that it possesses an extremely active and valuable inner life. Subconsciously it has always been trying to guide and protect us, as much as the conscious part of our being paid attention to its voice. Without knowing of its existence that is difficult, but things are looking up as soon as we awaken into our spirit nature and we begin to consciously tap into our inner guidance. Then at last it can protect and advise us properly through the inevitable ups and downs of life. 

Our inner life can be accessed and entered, though not without permission. And when we finally learn to knock at its door, we find to our amazement that sound advice and great wisdom is freely available whenever it is required. That’s why St. Matthew 7:7-8 tells us: ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to you. For whoever asks, receives and he who seeks, finds and to them who knock, the door is opened.’ There comes a time in everyone’s life when we find it no longer hard to accept that everything that exists on the physical plane of life is there to help us grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and the purpose and meaning of our existence, which is evolution. 

Wise ones who know that the inner teacher is the only one who really knows everything and has the answers to all the questions any one of us in earthly life may ever care to ask, no longer look for the answers to their questions in the prophecies of the soothsayers of our world. They prefer to follow the advice of Martin Luther King, a wise Sun Capricorn, who said: ‘The time is always right to do what is right.’ And to do what is right that’s what our inner guidance reliably tells us in any given moment. We ignore its advice to our detriment. If it says: ‘This feels right and that feels wrong,’ we do well to act accordingly.

* * *

Doing The Right Things

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (58)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 22nd  October 2022

Stargazer’s Philosophy Behind The Divine Science

The Source Of All Inspiration*_​
My life’s experiences have taught me how astrology, the Divine science, can provide us with a better understanding of the processes of our present existence and how this knowledge can considerably ease our passage through it. I would not have taken any further interest in this subject if it were nothing but fortune telling. What attracted me to it like a magnet was its higher esoteric side that relates to the evolution and development of the individual and collective human spirit/soul. Once I had started writing about the higher esoteric meanings that have always been hiding behind all astrological concepts, ever more insights came to me. As time went by, it became increasingly clear to me that in contrast to the attempts at astrological fortunetelling, which have been made throughout the ages, the astrology my inner teacher, the wise one and living God within me, was helping me to find and develop deals with ideas that have their origin on the highest levels of life. 

This raises the question of where does any inspiration we earthlings receive have its origin? I believe that, through our inner guidance God and the Angels have always been trying to help us intuitively to find the right way of going about things. They are the small still voice of humankind’s individual and collective conscience, which for much too long has been ignored to our detriment. At long last, increasing numbers of us are becoming aware that there is such a thing as inner guidance and how very precious it is. Every one of us possesses it and in due course learns how to tune into it and use it. 

The earthly mind of every human being is a receiver/transmitter station for the ideas that are constantly flowing from the highest levels of life into our earthly existence. The knowledge that comes from there is available to all who are ready to receive and understand it. And because it is given free of charge, in my view they do not belong to any individual person but to everybody. Every human being’s small still inner voice of consciousness is one of the manifestations of the Highest. The flow of my inspiration can be sparked by anything in my daily life. Fresh ideas and insights frequently arrive from where I would least expect them. I suspect that, if one went out looking for them, they would refuse to come. Frequently, I feel motivated to take a thought or an idea that was first given through someone else, a step or two further. 

I have never been one for swallowing things blindly. Whenever I come across some spiritual knowledge that is new to me, my inner guidance tells me whether it is true or false. Only when in my heart of hearts I know that something makes sense, when I can verify with my own eyes, inner and/or outer, that it is true, am I willing to take it on board. I only share it with others when I feel that in some way it could be of interest and help to them. I have always found that the more of my insights I give away, the more fresh ones come flooding in – it’s quite magical and also extremely hard work.

During the early stages of my work, when I had been writing about one theme or another and maybe thought what emerged was a bit too daring and way out, time and again it happened that after a while someone else’s insights into the same subject quite naturally came my way. Usually they came through one of White Eagle’s teachings in Stella Polaris, the magazine of the White Eagle Lodge. They always felt like the Universe’s way of reassuring me that what my inner teacher told me – wrote through me – was all right and meant to be given to others. 

Some might say such happenings are coincidences. How does one explain them? As we know by now, there is no such thing as coincidences and accidents and everything has purpose and meaning. That we fail to recognise them for what they are, as we often do, does not mean they don’t exist. My feeling is that these things happen because, as mentioned earlier, at least potentially we are all channels of communication, receiver and transmitter stations, for the wisdom of the Highest. This is how, whenever the time is right for its appearance, a fresh amount of the Source’s wisdom and knowledge is seeded into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. 

They are meant to be received, worked with, explored and then distributed by those who are sufficiently evolved for playing this part. That’s how, from the beginning of humankind’s appearance in earthly life, ever more spiritual knowledge from the water-bearer, the intellectual aspect of the Great Father/Mother of all life, has gradually been flowing into our world. With the passing of time, increasing numbers of earth-bound spirit/souls have been trained by God and the Angels to tune their earthly minds into the frequencies of their consciousness, so they can be used as receiver/transmitter stations for fresh spiritual knowledge. Those who are no longer required to provide this service are free to move on to continue their studies on the higher and eventually highest levels of life.

* * *

Telling A Truth From A Lie

No apologies are offered for including this chapter again. This is the place from which it first emerged. Through the inner connection with the Source of our being in the fullness of time every one of us will eventually gain access to all Its wisdom and knowledge. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth during which it is going to flow with ever increasing strength into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. With this the ability of distinguishing between right and wrong, and telling a truth from a lie is becoming of ever greater importance. But how shall we go about it? 

Any kind of information causes within us a reaction from the world of our feelings whether something is right or wrong. This applies in particular to fresh spiritual knowledge that we are finding along the pathway of our present lifetime. The more we tune into our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, the more clearly we receive its signals that what we are hearing or reading is either in keeping with the Source’s wisdom or not. This is our own built-in lie detector, which every human spirit/soul possesses, at least potentially. Once the inner connection with our Highest or God Self has been re-established, constant practice helps this aspect of our nature to grow ever more powerful. Eventually, it gets so strong that, at all times and in all situations, the resonance from the depths of our own being tells us quite reliably where we stand with regard to what is before us.

Jesus is but one of the many symbols of the wise one or living God within everybody. It is the only truly reliable and trustworthy teacher and guru in the whole of Creation and that is its way of teaching us earthlings the art of discernment. The higher or God aspect of our nature is part of the Christ and its home is on the highest levels of life, it is the Christ. And that’s the constant companion who has always guided and protected us and forever will continue to do so, on the earthly plane of life just as much as anywhere else in the whole of Creation, wherever our future studies and explorations may be taking us. This aspect of our being knows us, its earthly counterpart, better than we shall ever do. It is familiar with all our needs and especially the spiritual ones. Through it we intuitively receive the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest that is right for us.

This wise one within decides how much of it we are capable of digesting at any given stage of our development. It knows when we are ready to find out more, then brings it to us and helps us to understand it. And that’s how it comes about that some of us to this day are completely satisfied with believing that Jesus Christ is a historical figure, who once really did walk the Earth. The revelation that the story of the Master’s life is but a legend only comes our way when we have evolved sufficiently and are mature enough to cope with the truth. Only then are we ready to grasp that Jesus represents the archetypal God-man, the Highest or Christ part of everybody’s own being, who from the moment of our creation has been waiting to wake from its slumbering state and come alive in us.

This explains the necessity for updating and upgrading the spiritual knowledge that God and the Angels gave to our world from time to time. New religions and belief systems then emerge that are intended to move us, individually and collectively, another step forwards on the evolutionary pathway that eventually returns every human spirit/soul into the fully conscious awareness of its own Divinity and oneness with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Their own born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights. Every one of us is a spark of this light. 

That’s how what once was considered to be the truth, in the light of humankind’s moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life that, which for all of us with the passing of time, brings a better comprehension of such things, becomes not an untruth or a lie, but merely an outdated belief. Discarding the old ones about us and our world, our place and role in it, takes a long time. Initially there is a great inner resistance against this, but gradually the new revelations sink ever deeper into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. For all of us there eventually comes the moment when we can see for ourselves how the false beliefs we are legging to of are taking us home into the awareness of our true nature. This process of deep inner soul healing each one of us has to work their own way through and when we are healing, our whole world heals with us. 

One of the laws of Creation is that new things can only be born when something old has outlived its usefulness and is therefore ready to die, destroyed and recycled because nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. For example, the cells and atoms of physical matter rearrange themselves and are transformed by the Highest into different lifeforms. Something similar happens to ideas and principles. They too have to be allowed sufficient time and space to die a natural death, so they can be shed when their time for doing so has come. As time goes by, they transform themselves into new and more positive and constructive ways of thinking and believing and perceiving things. 

In particular this applies to many of our world’s current viewpoints that to this day are based on nothing more than superstitions and false beliefs. Never forget that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of the Universe and that what we think today, we shall be tomorrow. Nature abhors a vacuum and if we think that with every small bit of empty space that is created in our individual and collective consciousness whenever someone lets go of another one of their false beliefs, it instantly fills with the healing energies of the Highest, then that is what really happens. So, let’s get on with it.

Last but not least, to paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written in the religious books of your world or you received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find, after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’ 

* * *

The Importance Of Forgiveness

The Jesus legend in St. Matthew 18:22 tells us: ‘Then Peter came and said to him: ‘Lord, if another member of the church sins against me, how often should I forgive? As many as seven times? Jesus said to him: ‘Not seven times, but I tell you, seventy-seven times.’ 

This also applies to our whole race. After all, we have been placed in this life to bring forth from within ourselves the finest characteristics of our Divine parents, which at least in seed form are also ours. The growth of understanding of God’s nature and our own is accompanied by a natural outflow of consideration, forgiveness and compassion for our own and everybody else’s suffering, as well as that of our whole world. Forgiveness slowly becomes as natural a part of our being as breathing in and out. It develops into a good habit and represents a steady and natural outpouring from our innermost heart and soul towards all life. When we are healing, our whole world heals with us. And with every single human soul undergoing this development, our whole race individually and collectively moves on to a somewhat higher evolutionary levels. 

Forgiveness is the beginning of all healing processes. Continuing to forgive keeps them going, until the wounds of all lifetimes have been healed. Any resentment and hatred that may still be stored in the soul memories of other lifetimes, begins to dissolve as soon as the human heart and soul grasps that certain things in us and our world were and are, to this day, inevitable as part of our individual and collective lessons – past and present – in the great school of life. As even our most ancient recollections have to undergo this cleansing procedure, it may take many years to complete. If it does for you, as it is doing for me, take heart for it contains the precious gift of gradually coming to terms with everything that ever took place in us and our world. In this way, our own soul and that of our world find rest, peace and healing. No-one can do this clearing out for us. Every soul has to work its own way through it.

* * *

Destiny Is Not Some Airy-Fairy Notion

Destiny is not some airy-fairy notion that is going to happen in a future place far away somewhere. It is with us always and in the final analysis consists of all God’s human children of the Earth eventually bringing forth – from within the very core of their own being – God’s highest qualities. Our world can only become a better and more peaceful place when gradually ever more of us endeavour to do so. Merely thinking about these characteristics is no longer good enough! That would be like going to church on Sundays, listening to an inspired and uplifted sermon about loving our neighbours because we are all siblings in the great family of life, then going home to continue to gossip about and backstab our fellow citizens the way we always have done.

The development of the highest aspects of our nature demands from every human soul that we constantly endeavour to give the best we are capable of. In the world of appearances all manner of things can be faked. Spiritually, however, whatever we undertake has to be for real. We prove that we mean business by striving to be the kindest and most loving person we can possibly be, not only now and again when the right mood overcomes us, but at all times. The seriousness of our intentions needs to reveal itself in every one of our contacts and encounters with everything that is in our world and all worlds. And it seems to me that our inner world is the one that is most in need of some extra loving care and attention. 

The time will come in our world when our race will once again walk hand in hand with God and Angels, the way we did in previous ages. First of all this requires learning to trust them completely and utterly, knowing that they will guide and protect us, no matter where our destiny may eventually be required to take us. We need to know that we shall always be safe, irrespective of what may happen to us and our world, and wherever we may find ourselves. I am well aware that this is a faith that is extremely hard to acquire. You might like to read my suggestions on how to go about it in my ‘Reflections On Faith’. 

Learning to trust is the most essential part of the healing process.  It is the sacred marriage between the Divine and humankind which for quite some time has been increasingly taking place in our world. It will continue until every human soul has regained the faith it had when it was first released from God and started on its long evolutionary journey of developing into individual beings, each soul in its own right. All together, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are constructing the long promised New Jerusalem, not as a place on the physical plane of life but an inner reality. 

The waking up and coming fully alive of  the Divine spark of the Christ spirit in every human heart, which for evolutionary purposes had to remain dormant for such a very long time, is the homecoming of the prodigal son of God. The spark is activated by the Divine love that descends from the highest levels of life and the response it receives from those dwelling on the Earth plane. The spirit of the Aquarian Age is one of love, friendship and kinship with all life and we have every reason to celebrate, as this spirit is gradually coming alive in ever more human beings. Many by now are sensing its calling, receiving its vibrations and are acting them out in every one of their daily encounters. 

Each through their own efforts, that’s how the Universe places the power into everybody’s own hands to act as a channel through which the healing energies can flow straight from Great Father/Mother of all life and their own born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ, into everything that dwells on the Earth plane, our other world and all other levels of existence. Ultimately, it reaches into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation and blesses and heals all life.

* * *

The Six-Pointed Star

The six-pointed Star is one of the oldest known symbols of Earth life. It was given to the members of the White Eagle Lodge by its guides in the world of light, to be used as a visual aid and a focal point during their work with the Healing Angels. The six-pointed star is the symbol for the blessing, healing and harmonising energy of the Highest Star, the brightest light and the greatest love. It is waiting to be invited by all children of the Earth, so that each one in their own right can develop into one of Its channels for the blessing and healing, saving and redemption of all that is. 

Another one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind is the cross. It represents life in physicality and is used in numerous historical, religious and cultural contexts, for example in Judaism, Hinduism, Occultism and Islam. Esoterically, the six-pointed star stands for the perfected, the Christed human being, the ultimate aim and final destiny of all human souls. In the process of overcoming the drives and urges of its lower earthly nature, resolving its conflicts and issues, and redeeming the Karma that has been incurred in our long evolutionary pathway, the human spirit and soul blends, harmonises and heals together with its Highest or God Self. When the two finally have been completely united, the soul becomes capable of acting as a star of light on the Earth plane in its own right that acts as a conduit for God’s wisdom, love and healing for all life. 

The final destiny of all human souls is to evolve into such a Christ Star, each in its own right, yet without losing our individuality. To the small earthly self the fear of giving up its identity is even greater than the one of death. As a matter of fact that is the very reason why this part of us is so terrified of death. None of us will ever lose their individuality. Even when in the end we fully merge with God again we shall not lose our identities and uniqueness. After all, that is what the whole process of individuation has been about. This means that when you and I have reached a sufficiently high level of consciousness to be one again with God, you will still be you and I shall continue to be me.

The harmonising and balancing act of the healing process is the blending of the upper and lower, the Divine and the human aspects of life. The two triangles represent the trinity that pervades all life and all lifeforms. The downward pointing triangle stands for the Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son, the Great Light, who is the spiritual Sun behind and beyond our Sun in the sky above us. The downward pointing upper triangle penetrates and merges with the upward aspiring triangle of the human mind, body, spirit and soul. The spirit, ever since leaving the safety of its fully conscious awareness of being one with its Creator, has restlessly been seeking the return into this state. Our heavenwards striving thoughts, words and actions during each one of our earthly sojourns assist the sacred fire of the Heavens in merging ever more, individually and collectively, with that of the Earth. 

The Earth shelters and nurtures humankind, in return we contribute to the planet’s evolution. As pointed out in ‘Healers And Healing’, we always were and still are consciousness, in spite of the fact that at times we are temporarily encased in matter. The innermost core of our being, like God is spirit. It has been and always will be one with and part of God. When our spirit and soul are to enter into another material existence, the spirit has to create itself another vehicle, a physical body. A mother and father substitute for our true parents have to be found, a woman and a man, through whom another earthly form can be created, so that – in due course – a new physical body will be born, which in the fullness of time will pass away again. 

Although our outer physical body is finite, we wear other bodies made of finer substances underneath. All human consciousness is constantly in search of experiences that assist the growth and expansion of our race. The human spirit and soul evolves in matter, which is part of and belongs to the Earth. Whenever one of us progresses, the whole Earth does the same. Each cell of every physical body is imbued with consciousness and when it finally returns to the Earth, it helps the planet itself in its evolution. Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, including all thoughts and experiences. All the time everything is recycled, used over and over again, constantly being transmuted into ever higher thought- and lifeforms. 

The deeper we were required to descend into matter to explore the physical life, the more the process of individualisation advanced, the less was left of our conscious awareness of our roots, until it had just about disappeared altogether. But, all is by no means lost, because as soon as each individual soul reaches a sufficiently high evolutionary level, the Highest Self begins to draw it upwards into its loving embrace again. The Divine spark of the sacred fire in every heart, through its love of and dedication to the Great Father/Mother and the life that has been given to us,  slowly develops into an ever stronger flame that slowly but surely burns away the desires of the small earthly self.

This cleansing process continues until the spirit is re-united with its Source. By its own volition, each tiny spark in time has to transform itself into a blazing flame of love that knows how to love wisely and behave in keeping with God’s will and universal laws, like the law of Karma. This is not as scary as it sounds because the helping hand of the Highest Self is ready and waiting to be called upon. The more the soul brings forth its best qualities from within and shares its love with everything that exists on the Earth plane, the more godlike it becomes, the more powerful the flame in its heart grows and it is drawn into and reunited with its God Self. This continues until the two have fully merged into one. My interpretation of the Sun in Sagittarius of interest here.

* * *

Could Astrology Be For You?

If your reaction to the word astrology is one of ‘Ah, horoscopes! Fortunetelling!’, you are wasting your time here. But should you be looking for a safe and reliable instrument for getting to know yourself and others more intimately, please read on. Like life in the whole of Creation, everything to do with astrology consists of cycles within cycles and wheels within wheels and is basically very simple, like all truly great ideas. One of the finest gifts the Universe can bestow us is simplicity. For my liking that is the best quality anyone can possess and if you, like me, love to keep things as uncomplicated as possible, then the Divine science could be just the thing for you. 

One of humankind’s main troubles is that in our role as earthlings we frequently see complications when in truth there aren’t any. If need be, we invent some where there weren’t any before. Astrology is no exception. Yet, basically everything about it is very straight forward. The only thing one has to do for studying it is starting in one small corner, the same as in any other field of learning. It’s unwise to stand before an immense topic like astrology and gaze upon it admiringly, thinking: ‘I could never get to grips with that!’ Refuse to give in to feelings of that nature. Start with lesson one, the way I once did. 

Astrology is an intuitive art and if you persevere, it will not take long until you begin to notice how your inner guidance provides you with fresh insights into the theme before you to assist  you with your studies. As your understanding of human nature and life increases, your consciousness opens up and expands. In case you enjoy finding out new things and learning as much as I do, there could be no finer field of endeavour for you. If you keep on learning about astrology until the end of your earthly days, I guarantee that you will never stop discovering something new and surprising about it. You don’t have to take my word for it. Stick your toes into the water and see for yourself.

To get you going, how about becoming your own astrologer in D.I.Y. fashion? If that sounds interesting, please follow the link at the end of this chapter. You might like to first delve into the interpretations of your own Sun sign and then the ones of the people around you. See for yourself how revealing each one of my analyses is and how it can give you valuable pointers about everyone’s predestined pathway for their present lifetime. If you have sufficient time and study my interpretations of all the Sun signs, you will notice that each one of them contains a great deal that is valid for everybody. As you move through them, try to apply that which you are gleaning first to yourself and then to those around you. You will be amazed about your discoveries. Most of all, never forget to have fun. That, my dear friend, is as important a part as any on the healing journey of a thousand miles of our present lifetime.

Study the Sun signs and discover for yourself how the stars can and do show the way of moving from being a less evolved soul, i.e. an unaware one, into a wise one and a healer, someone who has woken up to their true identity. You are sure to succeed, if you keep on with your efforts at avoiding to act out the negative qualities of your Sun sign and instead endeavour to bring forth and develop its higher and highest manifestations.

Should you still be functioning more on the negative than on the positive aspects of your Sun sign, take heart. Everybody initially automatically and unconsciously tends to act out the lower characteristics of their Sun sign, without even knowing that this is what we are doing. It is true that, for as long as we are unaware of how the energies of the stars influence all life on the Earth including us, we are what is commonly known as being ‘ruled by the stars’. It is not only possible but necessary to move away from this. 

Awareness, as ever, is the key for unlocking the door of this predicament. Becoming familiar with the negative and positive aspects of our Sun sign enables us to take charge and start making an effort at changing our character through bringing forth the positive higher qualities of our planetary signs. This is how every one of us can beneficially steer the course of their destiny. Life does not work like the nursery rhyme ‘Where are you going, my pretty maid?’ when she replies: ‘My face is my fortune, Sir.’ The look of our face makes no difference to anything, but our character really is our fortune. It alone can influence the flow of our future the way we wish it to run. And whenever we counteract our negative tendencies we empower ourselves and become wise ones, who are no longer ‘ruled by their stars’ and never will be again.

I believe that most of our behaviour patterns were not developed in the course of our present lifetime. The majority of them we brought with us from previous ones and that particularly applies to the deeply ingrained ones that can be highly reluctant to change. When in doubt about anything, turn to your inner teacher, the wise one or living God within, to show you ways of building up your strengths some more and how you can turn your weaknesses into strengths. That indeed is how they are meant to be dealt with. You are not likely to instantly recognise any changes in yourself. Don’t let this discourage you. With the passing of time, you will be able to observe how you are approaching life and those around you in a more positive and constructive manner. Through this change in your energies, they are likely to change their behaviour towards you. 

* * *

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Greatest Deceptions Ever!

Freely, freely you have received,
Freely, freely now give.
Go in My name and because you know
And understand who and what I truly am, 
Others can do so, too.

Carol Owens 1972
Adapted by Aquarius 
February 2021 

George Orwell wrote: ‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ And this is what Mark Twain thought: ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ That’s why today I have come to share with you the truth behind some of the greatest deceptions and lies that for a long time have been the most serious obstacles on the road of humankind’s spiritual development. Together we shall look at some of the most important ones as follows:

•    ‘You will know the truth and the truth will set you free.’ John 8:32 True. Every word of the Bible is from God and therefore literally true. Untrue! The truth, in the form of higher esoteric meaning, has always been hiding behind the surface words of your world’s religious teachings. For a long time, that’s where they remained, but the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper you and your world are moving into this age, the more of you will find their way into its freedom. It consists of believing what the wise one or living God within you, your inner guidance, tells you is true, irrespective of what may be written somewhere or what anybody else may say. The beginning of this freedom is discovering who and what I truly am, who and what every one of you is, and what kind of a relationship all of you have always had with Me, in spite of the fact that for a long time you did not know about it.

•    I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and My great evolutionary plan for the Earth and humankind decrees that through some of the greatest deceptions and lies that have ever been experienced in your world, humankind should be taught the value of honesty and truth. When the right age for them to return has been reached, these qualities will gradually re-establish themselves. Since your entry into the Aquarian age that’s been happening with steadily increasing force. True!

•    The Divine Trinity consists of the Great Father, his only born son Jesus, who sits at the Father’s right hand side and the Holy Ghost. Untrue! Jesus was immaculately conceived by a virgin called Mary, who gave birth to him in a stable surrounded by animals. For all times she will remain seated below Father and Son to serve them. Untrue! Approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its dominance of the masculine over the feminine have been the greatest deception that was ever experienced in your world. God and Goddess are equal partners in the creative process. Lovingly they respond to each other. The masculine provides the ideas and the love and wisdom of the feminine decides which ideas should be used, where and when. By slowing down the vibrations of the Christ light to the right frequency, matter appears. And that’s how God and Goddess harmoniously working together have always brought everything that exists on the earthly plane into being. This will forever continue.

•    The false beliefs of your world’s religions have been our instruments for helping humankind to become familiar with the darkest and most evil aspects of human nature. These beliefs encouraged those in leadership positions to abuse their power by dominating their religion’s followers and relieving them as much as possible of their earthly resources, especially money. That’s why in some of your lifetimes, you generously handed out the suffering this caused. And each time My law of cause and effect returned such actions to you, you were the one who suffered. For a well balanced earthly education it’s essential that each one of you spends some of your lifetimes hurting, wounding and exploiting people, while in others you are on the receiving end of what you once did to others. 

•    Jesus is a historical figure who once walked on the Earth. Untrue! Jesus is a symbolism that represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. True! The tale of his life is literally true. Untrue! The story is a mere legend. It was inspired by Me and the Angels to tell humankind in picture-book format about the initiations every human being experiences, in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. The state of your initial ignorance of your true higher God or Christ nature is described by the birth of the Christ child and no room at the inn. The story ends with the God-man, everybody’s lower nature, bleeding to death on the cross of its earthly existence, so that your spirit nature can rise and take over completely.

•    Jesus was conceived immaculately by the Virgin Mary. Not literally. Immaculate conception means that the idea of the Christ spirit to come alive on the earthly plane has its origin on the highest levels of life, in My mind. 

•    Jesus was born in a stable, surrounded by animals. Not literally. A long, long time ago, the idea of placing a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s light in every human being’s heart came forth from My mind. The stable is a symbolism for the most humble place on the Earth: the human heart. And the animals surrounding the child’s crib represent the lower animal nature of the leaders of your world’s religions. 

•    Heaven and hell are places where people go, either when they follow one of the other of our world’s religions or refuse to believe in them. Untrue! Heaven and hell are states of consciousness that every human being has the power of creating, for themselves and those around them. 

•    Every one of you is a miserable worm and sinner. Untrue! All of you, without exception, are My beloved children of the Earth. And I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ Spirit’s Light. This is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns, the Sun behind and shining through its physical manifestation in the sky above your world. 

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message From The Angels And Masters Of The Christ Circle 

Miracles And Wonders (60)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Thoughts For Today 23rd  October 2022

Stargazer’s Philosophy Behind The Divine Science

The Will Of God (1)

By The Will And The Grace Of God

‘The Will of God will never take you where
the Grace of God will not protect you.’
Anon.*_​
Everything in the whole of Creation is made by and of God, the Great Father/Mother of all life and the light of their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. All of it exists only by the will and grace of God and every human being, without exception, is a spark of the Divine and an offspring of God. Every one of His/Her qualities and powers are also in every one of us, even though at first only in a slumbering state. We are true chips off the old block – if that isn’t too disrespectful an expression here. As above, so below. Darkness and light, positive and negative, masculine and feminine, the higher and lower aspects of life, are aspects of God and therefore also of us. Although on the surface of life some people seem to be all good or bad, do not allow appearances to deceive you – everybody has everything within. It’s just that some of it may already have been overcome and left behind. 

The Earth is but one of our many training grounds and by the will of God all of us have to take part in every one of the experiences the grand panorama of life has to offer along the individual and collective evolutionary highway. Our earthly existence rests safely in the hands of the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle/ They always have been and forever will be in charge of the development of every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world. One of the most vital lessons of the earthly school of life is the discernment. Without it we cannot differentiate between the opposing forces of the whole of Creation and therefore also of us, for example good and evil, right and wrong, truth and lies, and so forth. Our task as young Gods in the making is learning how to control and master the many different aspects of our nature. 

Our earthly education is complete when we have gained a thorough grasp of all subjects that are part of its curriculum. Humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary journey requires that every one of us, without exception, first has to experience the lowest levels of existence. This means that at a certain stage of our development all of us once had to walk a pathway that took us down to experience the utterly evil aspects of human nature, including ours. When these lessons have been imbibed sufficiently, to create the necessary balance we slowly but surely begin to move forwards and upwards until all we are bringing forth from within is that which is completely good. Yet, no matter how dark and gruesome anyone’s lessons may turn out to be, there isn’t one from which the grace of God will not eventually release us and help us to find our way into the conscious awareness of our Christ nature, our true nature which is nothing but love. The story of the resurrection of the Jesus myth describes this process.

The lifepath of people like Gandhi and Hitler is typical of the juxtaposition of good and evil. Isn’t it reassuring to know that the most recent lifetime of each of these two souls – the same as everybody else’s – has only been one of many? There is no doubt in my mind that both men, each in their own way, will be offered as many opportunities as they require for the redemption of the Karma they created in their most recent lifetime known to us. To shoulder the responsibility for that kind of Karma is surely a sign that these two men were old and experienced souls, each in his own way.

Having reached the Age of Aquarius, the Universe is presenting our world with the gift of a renewed understanding of the concepts of the spiritual realities that are at work behind all life on our planet and elsewhere. This enables wise ones to get the proper perspective on everything that ever happened and still does on this plane of life. They refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that there is no way of knowing a person’s Karma, the life lessons they have come to take part in and the special missions that are waiting to be fulfilled by them. 

Aware that all of us are like actors who, before coming into our present lifetime, have promised to take on a role and to play it to the best of our ability, wise ones accept that nothing exists outside the will of God. Therefore, even the most abominable dictators our world has ever seen, for example Genghis Khan, Hitler and Sadam Hussein, just as much as their polar opposites, say Gandhi or Mother Theresa, could only appear with the help and will of the Highest. The evil as well as the good they brought into our world undoubtedly were necessary to create the balance that is always required. Through this balancing act, which is constantly taking place in our world, we and our world are taught all our lessons. 

Knowing that everything in our world always serves a wise and higher purposes, which we may not yet be able to recognise, drives home the importance of learning to go with the flow and accepting that ‘Thy will be done, not mine.’ When people have spent a lifetime experiencing being evil to the core, like the above named dictators, balance has been created and a great many spiritual debts paid in full. As we once more become aware of the purpose and meaning of our existence, it is highly likely that worst sinners will ask to spend their next earthly sojourn in a saintly fashion, like Mother Theresa or Gandhi. If it takes a thousand lifetimes of this kind of being a good person, even as monstrous debts as those of Genghis Khan, Hitler and Sadam Hussein will eventually have been paid. And there is just one way of restoring the balance of our spiritual bankbook of life and that is each through their own efforts.

Nothing in the whole of Creation has ever been beyond the reach of God’s will and power. This is especially the case when the human spirit first descends into earthly life. The lower self is put fully in charge of its thoughts, words and actions and with their help has to start building itself a soul. As the drives and urges of our animal nature take over, our pathway takes us ever deeper into experiencing the lower and lowest aspects of our own being and of others. 

But, when the time is right, the Divine spark in our heart begins to stir from its slumber, our Highest or God Self increases its efforts of getting through to us. In the course of many lifetimes our Christ nature gradually grows stronger. When it has taken over our whole being, the grace of God Him/Herself, from the very core of our own being, shows us how to walk hand in hand with the Angels, moving ever upwards and onwards to experience the higher and eventually highest levels of life. 

* * *

The Will Of God (2)

Knowledge Is Power

‘Knowledge is power.’
Francis Bacon

For as long as our perception is still glued to the belief that the frequently sad and traumatic realities of our earthly existence is all there is to life, God’s truth and with it the greater picture will remain hidden to us. This also applies to the limited horizons of our world’s religions. ‘Knowledge is power,’ Francis Bacon wrote. How right he was! The spiritual wisdom that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the consciousness of our world gives is given to provide each one of us with the power to set ourselves spiritually free. This remains impossible for as long as we consider that life is a one-off thing. 

The knowledge we are finding is meant to act as our liberator from the chains and shackles of the false beliefs and perceptions of the past. It can only do this when our awareness grows that life is a never ending circle, and that each one of us is walking on an evolutionary spiral that constantly winds itself forwards and upwards into the realisation of God’s true nature and our own. When we realise that we are children of God, that the essence of our being is eternal and immortal and that in truth there is no death, merely transformations into different lifestates, we are beginning to fly on the wings of God’s eternal wisdom and truth. 

These wings enable us to rise above the concerns of Earth life. The greater picture starts to reveal itself to us with increasing clarity and we recognise the beauty and wonder of God’s great plan of life, in which all of us have their allocated place and role to play. Our grasp of the significance of myths and legends, for example the one of Arachne, the sacred spider of Greek mythology, increases. She is said to have been weaving the marvellous web of life since long before our race first appeared on the Earth and that she will forever continue to construct it in all its majesty and splendour. 

The knowledge that is now coming our way ever more strongly is intended to be used for setting ourselves free from the religious slavery of the past. It can do this for anybody whose energies are right for waking up from their spiritual slumber. When we have once more become aware of our true nature, we no longer feel the need to look through a magnifying glass for the flaws in their earthly personalities, not even for people like Ghandi and Hitler. This is because we now appreciate that considering anyone’s character and behaviour for one single lifetime cannot get us anywhere in our search for the signs of their Christ nature. We no longer judge anyone because there is no way of knowing their Karma and why the plan for their life in the great book was designed the way it is for this time round.

To grasp the purpose and meaning of someone’s pathway through life, it is necessary to bear in mind what kind of lessons someone may have had to cope with in past lives that led to the learning of their present lifetime. If we wish to ponder on what the future could be holding in store for them, we need to peer beyond the ends of our noses. That is also what has to be done each time we try to foresee the possible destiny of our race and our whole world, and the role each one of us may be required to play eventually. 

Considering the whole of someone’s evolutionary pathway, as well as that of our race and world as a whole, not merely over one single lifetime but countless ones, enables us to find the kind of forgiveness that flows quite naturally from our heart and soul, and that for ourselves and each other that is required from each one of us at the end of our earthly education. But for as long as our inner perception is closed to the higher realities of the spiritual background of life, forgiving in this manner is impossible. With the awakening of our higher nature comes the realisation that pardoning someone for their misdeeds does not mean condoning what they did. 

With the awakening of our Christ nature, feelings like love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness towards all lifeforms come alive in us and we discover that love really does understand all and therefore forgives everything. Whenever we hear or read about humankind’s suffering anywhere in our world, forgiveness for the perpetrators flows quite naturally from our being and we think to ourselves: ‘Forgive them, Great Father/Mother of all life, for they know not what they are doing to themselves. 

From our own experiences we learn why the Jesus legend talks about the Master weeping because of his love of humankind. It also happens to us on our road to mastering the earthly plane, as our vibrations become higher and our sensitivity to other people’s feelings increases. From time to time being moved to tears when we witness the suffering and misery human beings to this day are creating for each other is part of the road to Mastership. On such occasions something may stir within to remind us that in previous lifetimes we too did the things they are doing now and we feel an increasing urge to do something to alleviate humankind’s struggle and do as much as we can to bring about its natural end. 

Whenever you are feeling this way, don’t overdo things in your eagerness to help. Quietly speak your truth, sow the seeds that are at your disposal, then step back and trust God and the Angels to do the rest. Those who are ready for what you have to give will understand. The others will follow suit when their time for it has come.

* * *

The Will Of God (3)

God’s Will Is Known Within

‘Closer than a touch on your skin,
deeper than the breath you draw in,
stronger than a hurricane wind
is the wise one or living God within.’
Anon.

In the course of the Age of Aquarius ever more of us will be maturing into spiritual adulthood and able to recognise the esoteric symbolisms that for such a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words that form the foundation of the myths and legends of all the religions that have ever appeared in our world. This applies to the Jesus legend as much as to any other. And like everything that has ever happened in earthly life and continues to do so to this day, this tale was given by the Angels for wise educational purposes with the intention that at first it should taken literally. 

It has been said that the Will of God is known within. What a long time it seems to have taken for humankind to realise that this is an indication that the will of God is known to us because God is as much part of us as we are of God. Saying this is easily done, but where is God? From the first moment of a human being’s appearance on the Earth plane a spark of the Divine dwells in its heart, although at first only in seed form. Each one of us, without exception, is the Great Father/Mother’s child of the Earth and a young God in the making. One cannot help marvelling at what a long way our race must have come on its evolutionary pathway. 

How truly blessed we are to be among the awakened ones at this very special time! And it’s good to know that our intuition = the inner teacher and guide, is the living God within. Its task it is to keep us safe by steering us through the rapids of our earthly existence with the help of Its wisdom. With the passing of time we learn to rely on this guidance. We ever more willingly follow its advice, which rises through the world of our feelings from the innermost core of our being into our conscious awareness. 

Knowing that God is no outside force but an integral part of our own nature, there no longer is the need for anyone to run around endlessly and in decreasing circles, like chickens with their heads chopped off, ostentatiously ‘doing good’. The more highly evolved, spiritually open and aware we become and bring forth our true Christ nature, the more powerfully a deep inner desire simply to be a good person can be felt. The recognition that every life, including ours, has a special meaning and fulfils a higher purpose, makes us kinder and more loving, respectful, tolerant and considerate towards the needs of those around us, whilst not overlooking our own. 

Being aware that everybody has everything within, the very worst as well as the best, makes it easy to look for and find the good in all people and situations. And whenever the need for it arises, we freely and willingly choose the way less travelled and ignore the easy options, for the simple reason that our inner guru tells us that this route is the right one for us. Appreciating that God’s Kingdom can only establish itself on the Earth plane when ever more of us do their share of making our planet a better place for all its inhabitants, we roll up our sleeves – metaphorically speaking – and get to work. This starts with bringing our own inner house in order and sweeping in front of our own door. Any contribution, no matter how small, does make a difference. In due course our joint efforts will take all of God’s children of the Earth back into the conscious awareness of their true nature and the duties and responsibilities that are involved. 

The inner teacher is the only authority in the whole of Creation that can show us what is good and right, beautiful and true for us at any given moment. With the passing of time we learn to trust it and gladly pay attention to what it has to say. Supported by our inner guidance we unflinchingly take positive actions that are based on our natural inclinations and follow not only our own highest dreams, ideals and inspirations, but those of the whole of humankind. This is our personal guru’s way of showing us how to fulfil our highest potential. In this way eventually every human being’s Highest or God Self will assist its earthly counterpart to manifest its the characteristics of their Christ nature in earthly life. 

That’s the only way Christ will ever be born in Bethlehem. The town represents a symbolism for the collective heart and soul of all humankind and every individual one within it. Each time another human being makes their Christ nature a reality in Earth life, one more of is doing their share of bringing God’s kingdom down the Earth and assists our race’s homecoming into the oneness with God and all life. Every conscious effort one of us makes at being good, not out of fear of retribution or hoping for some kind of recompense, but simply because we feel an urgent need to express our higher nature in all our endeavours. 

On the inner level all life is one and even the smallest effort of expressing our Christ nature is worthwhile, because everything that is done for one is done for all. Therefore, when we are healing all life is recovering with us. And each time one of us progresses on their evolutionary homeward bound journey, our whole race and even our planet and everything it holds in its loving embrace moves forwards and upwards with us.

* * *

The Will Of God (4)

Hoping And Dreaming

The Universe’s hopes, dreams and aims in truth are our own. The realisation of this in the end encourages the small and frightened earthly self to gradually surrender every last shred of its selfishness and fears, as it merges ever more with its Highest Self, the Christ Spirit. Each time this happens for one more of us, the story of the resurrection is coming true. It can take a long time, sometimes decades, for the lower self to die on the cross, the oldest symbol of our earthly existence, until the Christ Self can finally take over its whole being. Its Spirit then rises from being incarcerated and entombed in the atoms of another human physical body. As its cells increasingly fill with the Christ light, they are restored and regenerated to normal healthy functioning. 

This is how the ancient prophecy that a being would appear in our world, to heal everybody’s wounds, make good our sins and save us all, at last comes true and is fulfilled. The Age of Aquarius is going to bring us ever more of the revelations of God’s truth. From the evidence it has already provided us with it is clear to see that the long promised healer, saviour and redeemer is the Christ Spirit in every human heart and the heart and soul of our whole world. It could never have been a man by the name of Jesus, a Christed one, half God and half human, just the same as we are.

George Eliot wrote: ‘Our finest hope is [our] finest memory.’ I believe that by this she meant the shedding of our lower earthly nature and reawakening into the awareness of who and what we truly are and always have been: part of God, at one with God and the same as God – nothing but goodness and light. To me, this in a nutshell is the meaning of the Master Jesus’ dying on the cross and his subsequent resurrection. Someone wrote to me the other day: ‘I am silent in the face of your in my view negative references to Jesus in your writings. Were you there?’ My response was: ‘In reply to your question, the one who is writing through me, my Highest Self, in whom we are all one, said: ‘No, you were not there, because the events described in the Jesus legend never took place in the realities of Earth life. If they had, you could have been there.’’

Wikipedia has the following to say about the Jesus legend and the New Testament’s gospels dedicated to it: ‘A gospel is an account that describes the life, death and resurrection of Jesus of Nazareth. The most widely known examples are the four canonical gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John, but the term is also used to refer to apocryphal gospels, non-canonical gospels, Jewish-Christian gospels, and Gnostic gospels. Christianity places a high value on the four canonical gospels, which it considers to be a revelation from God and central to its belief system. Christianity traditionally teaches that the four canonical gospels are an accurate and authoritative representation of the life of Jesus. But more liberal churches and many scholars believe that not everything contained in the gospels is historically reliable. For example, according to Linda Woodhead ‘the gospels’ birth and resurrection narratives can be explained as attempts to fit Jesus’ life into the logic of Jewish expectations.’ 

What is so terrible about accepting that the Jesus story is a legend, when something much more beautiful and profound, kind and loving, simple and realistic – as well as yes, down to Earth –, is on offer in exchange for the weltering in the gore of the Jesus tale? To appeal to the public and capture people’s imagination, it was painted on a vast canvas in the style of the great classical tragedy tradition of Greek antiquity. This is not surprising because the writers were Jewish people who were steeped in the Greek culture. You don’t have to take my word for it that God’s truth really is hidden behind the words of the Gospels. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’, in this context especially pages 229-231. See the link at the end of this paragraph. Ask the wise one within you whether any of what is written there as well as in my jottings is true and right for you, and pay careful attention to its response. 

If you, my dear reader, are one of the Doubting Thomases ‘out there’, I have a few questions for you: ‘Are you seriously interested in finding God’s truth? Do you wish that our world should become a more peaceful and enjoyable place for all, where the people of all nations live together in peace and harmony, where exploitation, greed and over-consumption, violence and crime are no longer known? If you do want these things to happen, welcome to the club of the believers that with the help and the will of God and the Angels anything can be done. The only condition for joining our fellowship is the love in your heart for all of humankind, our world and its Creator and the Angels, who bring us into being and take us out of it, and between these two states of existence take good care of us and try to make our earthly existence bearable.

And if you would like a confirmation that what I am telling you here and in any other part of my writings is true, again consult with your inner teacher, the living God within, the Christ Spirit. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who knows the answer to all our questions and doesn’t charge anything for its services. From ‘The Milk Is White’ comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware that there are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they have not yet overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us as Gurus and Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails. Others have the spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that knowledge mislead themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence independent thought is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge them’ and ‘Beware the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel to keep in mind.

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us that the texts on which they rely are the only true one. Sadly this ignorance demonstrates a lack of understanding of the Truth. Some present for our acceptance and salvation what may be likened to a beautiful bonsai – a plant whose shape is contrived, whose roots do not probe deeply and whose branches are low and do not reach into the ethers. Whenever we are making any choices we need to be aware that a rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’

* * *

The Will Of God (5)

No-One Comes To The Father

The Christ Spirit told us through the Jesus legend: ‘No-one comes to the Father, except through me!’ To my mind, the message these words all along have been trying to convey is: ‘The only way of becoming one again with the Father is by endeavouring to be ever more like Me and the way I once revealed to you through the Jesus mystery and to this day am showing you still. You can only return to your true home and into being one again with your eternal and real Father/Mother through bringing forth from within you every bit of goodness and wholesomeness that is within you. 

This alone in the fullness of time can bring each one of you back to Me. I am the spiritual light of the Sun behind the Sun, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. My spirit is all love, truth, honesty and integrity and the same qualities are slumbering inside you. I am part of you and you are part of Me. I am your eternal Self or God Self. We belong to each other and you can only grow into being fully and consciously one again with Me with the help of My protection and guidance that constantly rises through the world of your feelings into your conscious awareness. I always have been the small still voice of your conscience, your inner teacher and guru. Only by following Me and My inner calling can any one of you return into the state of being all good and God-like like Me, your Creator and God.

Believing in Jesus or any other spiritual leader, no matter how high-minded they may be or once have been, if indeed they ever  walked with us on the Earth plane, was enough in the distant past. It certainly still was when the Jesus legend came into being. By now, however, we have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary peak of spiritual maturity that the Universe demands a great deal more from all its human children of the Earth. The past undoubtedly taught us many invaluable and necessary lessons, for example how to discern between good and evil, especially the malevolence that so often was brought about in the guise of religions and in the name of God. 

That particular pathway is not meant to be pursued by humankind forever. More is required and expected from us, much more. But before any worthwhile changes can take place in us and our world, each individual has to work their own way through a change of consciousness. A better grasp of the purpose and meaning of Earth life modifies one’s outlook on life and one’s inner attitudes as a result transform themselves into different and better thinking and behaviour patterns than those of the past. 

The realisation that we are part of God and that God is part of us and that our true nature is love brings with it almost automatically a striving to improve our character. It’s not hard to perceive then why and how our character influences the course of our destiny and that of our whole world – though not its final outcome, the reunion with God. This is the same for all human souls, independent of how long it may take. At this stage of our spiritual development it is easy to see that whatever we do in our present existence is important and how every small effort one of us makes towards trying to make our world a better place for someone is most valuable and does count on the spiritual ledger of life.

* * *

The Will Of God (6)

On The Forces Of Good And Evil

The following is the essence of three items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!

‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.

Good Or White Magic

‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

* * *

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

Going Home

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day, 
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by, 
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day, 
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on . . .

I’m just going home!
Without being aware of it,
I have gone this way many times before.
And it’s good to know that none of us
Ever has to do so on their own. 
One of the Angels of Death held our hand and
Took us back home into the world of spirit or light.
From which every one of us emerges
At the beginning of a new earthly lifetime.

God and the Angels always have been and 
Forever will be as much part of us
As we are part of them.
And wherever our evolutionary pathway
May still have to take us,
There’s no need to be afraid of anything.
They will forever be accompanying us
And showing the way. 
We shall always be safe because 
In all Eternity our life will rest 
In the loving embrace of the 
Great Father/Mother of all life and 
Their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s departure from the earthly plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it’s always at the right moment. And that’s going to apply as much to you and me, as well as everybody else. The way I understand life now, is that it is by no means a one-off affair, the way our world’s old religions tried to make us believe. Nobody is snuffed out like a candle, each time one of their earthly lifetimes has reached its end. Every human being’s existence consists of a long drawn out developmental journey that is constantly taking each individual, the whole of humankind and our world, forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of all life. 

The essence of every human being is spirit/soul and like God, they are eternal and immortal. Only when the wise higher purpose of any given lifetime has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our spirit/soul’s home into the world of spirit or light. This is independent of what age our outer shell, the physical body, may be and in what manner our departure comes about. To my mind, no death can be described as ‘untimely’. It would be an injustice to the infinite wisdom and love with which God and the Angels in charge of our development are taking the greatest of care about attending to every detail of everybody’s evolutionary pathway. 

Our Creator is the Divine Trinity of the Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light, is our Creator’s Divine Trinity. And the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are the executors of the Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. They are responsible for the development of every human being who ever took part in earthly life, the whole of humankind and our world. This is the ultimate authority who decides about everything that, in keeping with the great plan, needs to happen in the whole of Creation. They are the only ones who have any true and everlasting power. Nothing is beyond or outside of their will and wishes. And no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place without their consent. This is true for any kind of death, including suicide. Find out more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

The only part that dies when one of us departs from the earthly plane is their physical body. But that’s merely an outer shell which every spirit/soul requires for functioning and getting around in our world, for one lifetime only. Ever more of us these days are becoming aware that leaving our physical body behind does not mean we are dead. Because the essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul, we can and will never die because just like God we are eternal and immortal. At the end of each earthly lifetime, one of the Angels of Death returns our spirit/soul to the world of spirit or light. It is humankind’s true home, the inner spiritual background of our world, from we emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to as soon as it has run its course. 

 Whenever one of our loved ones has left this plane, there is no need to think that they have gone to a place somewhere ‘up above or out there’. Even though the spirit realm is invisible to earthly eyes, it is there nonetheless. Everything that appears in our world, the outer plane, first has to become manifest on its inner counterpart. Without the inner, there would be no outer; there would be no you and me. And that’s why there is no need to ever talk of those whose physical being has left us, as if they had disappeared altogether. They most certainly have not. 

Our world is not really a home. It’s but a temporary staying place, a school and place for growing in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and the world around us. That’s how every human being’s consciousness slowly but steadily expands. Each can only do this from their own experiences. Nobody can do it for us. And everything that ever happens on this plane does so for a wise higher purpose that’s meant to teach those involved something. 

And because I get much comfort from music, especially when it is accompanied by words that really speak to my heart, this song is now winging its way to you, in the hope that it might do the same for you.

* * *

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Aquarius

Dear Friends,

If you are still interested in finding out more about the background of our world’s present situation, please go to my messages from the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle that have appeared there, since I stopped sharing them with you here. It was done for the simple reason that I have celebrated my 85th birthday at the end of September and it was getting too much for me. 

In the meantime, quite a few more chapters have become available in my  new Booksie file, which I have given the title ‘A Pandemic : Why?’  https://www.booksie.com/683041-why 

Hoping that I shall soon be released into humankind’s true eternal home, the spirit realm, I greet every one of my readers in this way. My inner guidance, the wise one and living God within me, assures me that there is much to look forward to and truly nothing to be afraid of. I feel that this is true!

God bless each and every one of you.

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *


----------

